#ubuntu-cn 2011-06-06
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<stock> 大家好
<^k^> stock, 好  ㍠ 
<stock> 大家好
<^k^> stock, 好  ㍠ 
<stock> 你好
<blueghost> knownbad:) 好
<blueghost> knownbad:) 这么晚了还上来啊
<blueghost> knownbad:) 懂 py 吗
<pctubuntu> 啊 我需要翻墙
<knownbad> 不懂
<knownbad> 这么晚？  你喝多了？
<GPLfeng> 早
<pctubuntu> 现在翻墙好费劲
<stock> 用gae
<stock> ç¿»
<pctubuntu> 咋弄？我是fedora 15
<pctubuntu> 翻墙主要还是为了下东西
<stock> 安装gae的proxy
<pctubuntu> 给一篇教程有么？
<stock> baidu
<stock> gae proxy
<stock> 好多教程
<pctubuntu> 你就没有书签共享一下么
<stock> 太多了，根本不用书签
<blueghost> 谁知道怎么将 qml 和应用程序结合啊. 我在 帮助找不到啊
<blueghost> 谁知道怎么将 qml 和应用程序结合啊. 我在 帮助找不到啊
<blueghost> 谁知道怎么将 qml 和应用程序结合啊. 我在 帮助找不到啊
<blueghost> 例如怎么在 qml 调用 宿主程序的 函数
<stock> baidu qml
<stock> 第三个 qml学习
<blueghost> google qml 也找不到
<Evanescence> build-dep 在apt-get中是什么意思啊？
<stock> 在qml中调用c++方法
<stock> baidu都有的
<blueghost> stock:) 给个地址啊
<stock> 都是 baidu出来的
<blueghost> stock:) 怎么在 qml 中导入一个qt4 对象, 如何调用宿主的函数. 我只要俩东西
<stock> 我复制不了地址
<stock> 我不会qml，都能摆渡到
<kurain> 谁知道 font overlay 怎么处理么
<blueghost> stock:) 好吧, 百度党你厉害
<blueghost> kurain:) 百度去
<z_eno_z> ;-)
<kurain> 我在百度里面找了好久。可是没有找到相关的
<kurain> font overlay 中文直译为 字体覆盖。可是使用字体覆盖进行搜索找到的内容完全是不相干的
<blueghost> kurain:) 就是百度
<blueghost> kurain:) 别问
<roylez> Evanescence: wiki能上吗？
<kurain> ok
<blueghost> roylez:) 百度去
<roylez> blueghost: 宁可用yahoo
<stock> 呵呵，极端了
<blueghost> roylez:) 打倒雅虎
<stock> 我用的vmware + linux +控制台 + zhcon +irssi
<stock> 没办法复制
<roylez> 实在看不出来有什么折腾zhcon的理由
<stock> 那控制台用什么
<stock> 中文
<roylez> 控制台没有用中文的理由
<sharpshooter> ...
<blueghost> stock:) 百度去
<Evanescence> roylez: 你问我这个干嘛？
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 让你百度, 再告诉他
<roylez> Evanescence: 没，wiki可以上，但是关键字Tank_man直接挂
<blueghost> hers????
<blueghost> 女的???
<Evanescence> 云里雾里》》》》》
<hiss> hers:) 好
<hiss> hers:) 我是 hiss
<hiss> Evanescence:) 应该是云山雾里 吧
<Evanescence> hiss: 呵呵，是云里雾里，话说build-dep在apt-get的选项你是啥意思啊？
<hiss> Evanescence:) 百度去
<Evanescence> hiss: 额，，，，一直没有用过百度
<kim_linux> build建造..构造
<kim_linux> 动词...building 是建筑..对吧?初中英语里学过的.
<Evanescence> kim_linux: 这个我知道，想确定它的意思是补全依赖关系吗？
<kim_linux> 8知道.米有用过的功能.
<kim_linux> Evanescence: 8知道.米有用过的功能
<Evanescence> 明白了，百度也有有用的时候啊
<zkwlx> 快乐
<zkwlx> 端午节
<cuihao> 普通用户，不用sudo能不能创建cgroup？
<hiss> cuihao:) 百度去
<cuihao> =。= google都找不到...
<hiss> cuihao:) 百度啊
<cuihao> well，我上不了百度
<roylez> 什么叫做cgroup
<cuihao> 控制进程内存、CPU使用等等的技术
<roylez> 你改/etc/sudoers，让相关用户可以用sudo操作你那cgroup相关的命令
<yuhuayang07> hello
<cuihao> 我是想写一个程序，用某种技术限制启动的子进程内存。但要作为产品，用sudo太不靠谱了。目前是靠不断检查/proc/实现的。
<^k^> yuhuayang07, 好  ㍢ 
<soiamso>  cuihao selinux + sudo
<soiamso> cuihao: selinux + daemon
<cuihao> soiamso: ...那岂不是更不靠谱... 写个小程序还要弄这么大的依赖
<cuihao> 最好有不需要root权限的实现
<soiamso> cuihao: 要限制m 不用 root 你觉得可能吗？
<roylez> root的就是root的
<cuihao> soiamso: 目前用不断检查/proc能实现的，超限制就kill
<soiamso> cuihao: inotify 你知道吗 ...........
<cuihao> 听说过
<soiamso> cuihao: 不过我觉得不适合吧
<soiamso> cuihao: 你有查过有相关的产品吗？rh中
<cuihao> 不清楚
<soiamso> cuihao: 你要限制所有程序，还是特定程序？
<cuihao> soiamso,  就是我的程序调用的子进程
<soiamso> cuihao: C ?
<cuihao> soiamso,  python，C能实现也行
<hiss> 谁懂 qml 的, 别叫我 百度, 我只需一个简单的, 告诉我一个概念就好
<hiss> 怎么在程序中返回一个 qml 的对象
<hiss> 例如怎么在 程序中返回 ListModel 给 qml
<hiss> 谢谢
<kurain> 百度就是娘
<metbsd> foxmail
<cuihao> 发现一个叫做ulimit的命令
<linsux> ...
<cuihao> “ulimit: shell built-in command” =。= 内置命令...
<cuihao> 貌似python也是敏感词啊...
<linsux> ulimit
<cuihao> 又在python中发现一个resource模块
<tenzu> 粽子节？
<if_else> 各位兄台，bash 是否有类似 zsh 的路径别名，使用 cd ~别名 进入相关目录？谢谢
<soiamso> cuihao: 搞定了？
<cuihao> soiamso, 这个模块应该可以实现我想要的功能
<soiamso> cuihao: POSIX 的一个部分
<wzlxx> if_else: alias
<myke2> wzlxx: alias是路径别名? 不是吧
<soiamso> myke2: 是阿
<wzlxx> myke2: 路径？都可以的吧？
<wzlxx> 我试试看
<myke2> wzlxx: soiamso 不支持的吧
<myke2> wzlxx: soiamso 比如alias my='/home'
<myke2> wzlxx: soiamso cd my
<wzlxx> myke2: 忘记怎么用的了，如果不怕麻烦直接多加一个cd,哈哈…能有多少个啊…
<myke2> wzlxx: soiamso zsh可以hash -d
<wzlxx> myke2: 嗯，已经不用zsh了～还是bash吧…够用了
<stock> 路径别名可以用软连接 ln -s
<sharpshooter> 热火还是赢了。
<if_else> wzlxx: 谢谢兄台了！
<desper> using a debian based distro, saying "declare: not found " , pleaz help
<wzlxx> if_else: 汗，没能帮上忙
<desper> when exec a script
<cuihao> desper, 换一个shell，bash什么的
<linsux> ln -s .xsession .xinitrc
<if_else> 各位，像别名 alias ls='ls -Fx --color=auto' 之后再定义 alias la='ls -A' 是否会用将前面的 ls 替换后面的别名的 ls ？谢谢
<if_else> 这种递归现象会出现吗？
<myke2> dig中dig +vc和+tcp有什么区别?
<cuihao> if_else：像是会的
<sharpshooter> 没试过呢
<sharpshooter> 你试试看就知道了
<stock> 后面是替换
<sharpshooter> who
<stock> 不过不是递归
<stifler> hi all
<cuihao> “收到来自 sharpshooter 的CTCP PING 1307329966”
<^k^> stifler, 好  ㍣ 
 * stifler 通过SSL才上了FREENODE，大汗..
 * Cherrot SSL多好~ 安全嘛
 * stifler 表示不整SSL上不去...
<myke2> 谁用weechat && ss1?
<tenzu> 随便接个国外shell呗，elitter或者bshellz神马的
<roylez> tenzu: ssh用blowfish-cbv加密，ssh通道顺畅了不少呢
<stifler> 通过SSL加密的聊天内容会被监听到吗？
<roylez> log都在网上呢...
<stifler> ...
<jiero> 哈哈
<roylez> 不过那些官爷不一定有耐心去翻洋文站的log
<jiero> 聊天只要是健康内容就行了
<stifler> 操了...大家用方言加密吧
<jiero> 不过IRC频道个人对个人的应该不被频道记录吧？
<roylez> jiero: 应该是，msg似乎没问题
<jiero> 哦
<roylez> jiero: 矮子狂战都比龙人容易得多，昨天玩到第7层，刚拿到神器没多久就被群殴致死
<jiero> roylez: 我拿到了一个骨头神器
<jiero> roylez: 一把剑——
<jzmer> elitter/bshellz 的 ssh tunel 不用交钱？
<roylez> jiero: 什么职业有大规模杀伤性武器呢？比如地图魔法...
<jzmer> s/tunel/tunnel
<jiero> 还有一副手套——用了3个 acquirement scroll出了一个。
<jiero> roylez: 没有吧。。。
<jiero> roylez: 多大范围的。。。
<roylez> jiero: 8个格就好
<jzmer> elitter 那个要 donation 的……
<jiero> roylez: 我见的大范围也就5 6 格似乎。
<jiero> roylez: 我不使用魔法类。
<roylez> jiero: 我昨天被群殴的时候，手上都没有blink，nnnd
<jiero> roylez: 我习惯引诱到窄道打。
<jiero> roylez: 你用blink？我从来没用过。
<roylez> jiero: 第7层似乎是固定的开阔地
<roylez> jiero: blink就是瞬移
<jiero> roylez: 呆在楼梯旁边，按t喊声几个几个杀。
<tenzu> roylez: 我去google了
<jzmer> 现在这个时候不要钱的ssh tunnel是不可能的
<roylez> tenzu: google啥？
<tenzu> roylez: cbv? cbc?
<tenzu> roylez: 没用过blowfish
<roylez> tenzu: man ssh_config，搜搜 blowfish
<tenzu> jzmer: elitter和bshellz免费的没有tunnel
<roylez> tenzu: protocol 1的blowfish，protocol 2的 blowfish-cbc
<tenzu> roylez: 能不能直接写在ssh命令参数里？我懒得改配置
<roylez> tenzu: cbc，我在公司写了个叫做cbv的脚本，打习惯了
<stifler> 你们玩的啥游戏？
<roylez> tenzu: alias gfw='ssh -C2g -o ServerAliveInterval=60 -o Ciphers=blowfish-cbc -D 7070'
<tenzu> roylez: 看到了这么个玩意儿ssh -p 2222 -2 -c blowfish-cbc,aes256-cbc really_long_username@locutus.borg.domain.com
<jiero> stifler: stone soup
<tenzu> roylez: 翻man去了，我要挨个看明白
<roylez> tenzu: 不错，比写 -o 舒服
<lemonhall> tenzu: 疼疼
<tenzu> lemonhall: 哟~猴儿
<lemonhall> tenzu: 给我在你的机器上开个SSH啥的吧。。我快疯了。。。今天完全无法上GOOGLE
<stifler> jiero: THANKS
<tenzu> lemonhall: 你得先vpn才能连上我的机器
<lemonhall> 你办公室都没有个公网IP？
<tenzu> lemonhall: 当然没有
<lemonhall> 唔~~~
<lemonhall> xiamx: 虾米人在不？
<alpha080> 柠檬猴要ssh?
<alpha080> 你自己不是有vpn么？
<lemonhall> alpha080: 我那个是国内的服务器，照样被RESET
<jiero> roylez: 这神器真烂，Sword of Zonguldrok，打死东西就变僵尸之类的。
<roylez> ...
<alpha080> 这年头还有人用国内服务器= =！
<lemonhall> alpha080: 有什么好的国外服务器推荐没有。。。
<lemonhall> alpha080: 看来必须买一个VPN了
<alpha080> lemonhall: 偶没有预算，顶多用个免费主机
<stifler> ...
<lemonhall> alpha080: 当你想编程的时候，发觉连GOOGLE都上不去。。。情何以堪
<xiamx> lemonhall, 干吗
<xiamx> lemonhall, 有事快说，不然我就要睡着了
<lemonhall> xiamx: 没啥，想借用你的SSH账号来着。。现在有人了
<lemonhall> xiamx: 脾气真坏啊，今天，去睡吧。。豆瓣插件我开始写了。。写成CHROME的插件了
<tenzu> lemonhall: email address
<xiamx> lemonhall, 哦，回来我给你弄个ssh帐号...
<xiamx> lemonhall, 杯具  我已经不用chrome了..
<lemonhall> xiamx: 好
<xiamx> lemonhall, 把你的public key /msg给我
<lemonhall> xiamx: 好，我去生成一个
<hers> hiss~ 是不是觉得这个笑话很搞笑？ http://weibo.com/1642635773/eBB90UksCBb
<wzssyqa> roylez: 你用vim的吗？求共享配置文件
<roylez> wzssyqa: 我的配置里面没啥
<wzssyqa> roylez: 没啥也比我现在空的好
<roylez> wzssyqa: https://github.com/roylez/dotfiles/blob/master/.vimrc
<roylez> wzssyqa: nerdcommenter是个好东西，这个插件得要
<rock_> 没人
<wzssyqa> rock_: 还没坐下呢，就说没人
<stifler> -.-
<roylez> jiero: deep elf conjurator，玩得好好的，挺轻松，不知哪里冒出来一只半人马，一箭秒杀我
<jiero> roylez: 运气，有时候运气太重要了。
<jiero> roylez: 莫名奇妙的打不过某一个，
<stifler> -.-
<dreamysirc> jiero: 那游戏的画面怎么让你坚持玩下去的？
<jiero> dreamysirc: 什么画面玩不下去？
<dreamysirc> jiero: 你玩的那游戏
<jiero> dreamysirc: 暴雪的我都玩不下去，因为全是无用遮掩的障碍物
<dreamysirc> jiero: 暴雪的我只玩war3和sc1或2
<stifler> IBUS怎么老悲剧。。。
<stifler> 一会打不出来。
<stifler> 大家瞅瞅刚弄好的,http://124.119.51.14
<dreamysirc> stifler: 没出现这样的毛病，不过看ibus有点丑是真的，所以换小小了
<stifler> dreamysirc: 只管出字不管长相
<jiero> dreamysirc: 我觉得游戏只有文字都行。
<metbsd> 这ibus-sunpinyin怎么安装啊
<metbsd> 我的是el6
<soiamso> dreamysirc: SpringRTS 玩不？
<stifler> metbsd: 下载源码包，编译
<metbsd> cmake           COPYING  icons         OPENSOLARIS.LICENSE  README      setup
<metbsd> CMakeLists.txt  data     LGPL.LICENSE  po                   SConstruct  src
<metbsd> 哪个
<dreamysirc> soiamso: 为啥我的spring老是玩不了，载入画面让后就出错了
<jiero> dreamysirc: 配置不够
<dreamysirc> jiero: 配置确实有些老了
<soiamso> dreamysirc: 1GHz 应该能玩了吧
<stifler> metbsd: see README
<jiero> 1Ghz的显卡就能玩了
<stifler> -.-
<dreamysirc> soiamso: 是c2.6Ghz！！！内存1G 集显32m~~~~~~
<void1> 神奇的日子过去了，网络总算稍微恢复点正常了
<soiamso> dreamysirc: 应该能玩阿， 什么显卡？
<dreamysirc> jiero: 这么说我与spring无缘了？
<dreamysirc> soiamso: intel的32m
<stifler> 满大街的丝袜粽……
<stifler> 挂IRC影响大家的工作么？
<dreamysirc> stifler: 很影响
<stifler> dreamysirc: 我也发现了……
<dreamysirc> stifler: 但是无聊
<jiero> dreamysirc: 你无缘了，连新的warzone2100都不支持你的了。
<stifler> dreamysirc: 无聊了写代码...
<dreamysirc> jiero: warzone2100试过了，可以啊，不过太卡了而已
 * stifler 表示对华丽的游戏无爱
<dreamysirc> kfreebsd能直接用linux下的软件么？
<stifler> BSD和LINUX的内核差异主要在驱动？
<jiero> roylez: 你用过ogre么，投石头一个准。。。前两层碰谁秒谁。
<roylez> jiero: ...没
<roylez> jiero: 刚刚差点在第一层被exploding dart秒了
<jiero> roylez: 什么职业？
<jiero> roylez: orge似乎不错，虽然crawlwiki上说用它需要大师级别。
<roylez> jiero: 跟刚才一样
<jiero> roylez: 我用法师从来过不了5层。
<roylez> jiero: ...
<jiero> roylez: 不懂魔法的使用，原来用土元素怎么都打不死敌人。
<jiero> 5级了连orc都要逃
<roylez> jiero: 看了下，专精火魔法去了
<jiero> roylez: 我讨厌火 冰 魔法——卷轴和药水都没了。。。
<jiero> roylez: 好运气下了5层碰到trog的祭坛，皈依：
<stifler> 怎样查找关键字频道？ /channel list |grep keyword?
<wzlxx> 谁用dmenu?
<jiero> roylez: 真好打，比巨魔狂战士还容易，找个道口直接丢石头秒杀法师然后清理其他orc
<roylez> jiero: 火魔法有一个地上生火的，用来挡路相当好
<imadper> google 这两天死活登录不上去！
<rnimeio> 墙内还是墙外啊
<imadper> 墙内呀，墙外当然正常了~
<rnimeio> 怎么听说google被攻击过啊
<rnimeio> 额。那我怎么就可以打开呢
<imadper> 你人品好
<jiero> roylez: 哦，打了跑战术呃。要是狂战能持续就好了，就像召唤出来的生物一样，它们一直发狂的——直到消失。
<rnimeio> 呵呵。谢谢。。。
<roylez> jiero: 第5层就出现orge了nnnd
<rnimeio> 晕，你玩的是什么游戏啊？？
<jiero> roylez: ？我第三层就杀了orge啊。
<roylez> jiero: ...
<jiero> roylez: 是ogre腌
<roylez> jiero: 恩
<jiero> roylez: 我杀了同族，罪孽
<roylez> jiero: 有点怕，我攒着技能点再升一级学fire ball
<jiero> roylez: 法师最容易害怕
<jiero> roylez: 如果法师信trog呃。。。
<jiero> ^_^
<jiero> 简直是自杀
<roylez> 一定的
<jiero> roylez: 我讨厌jelly，还是啥的吸收我的投掷物
<jiero> imp这样的东西也是秒杀。以前从没想过常态我就能秒杀imp呃。
<roylez> jiero: en，确实很恶心，mindless还老跟着跑，又不好杀
<roylez> jiero: fireball不好学，喝了瓶potion of brilliance才记住
<jiero> roylez: 。。。原来是那样用的。。。
<roylez> jiero: crawl-tiles能不能不全屏？
<jiero> roylez: 以前能。
<roylez> ...
<roylez> jiero: 魔法失败，把自己炸死了
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> roylez: 魔法师太悲哀了
<roylez> jiero: nnnd，以后没有抗火戒指我绝不放fireball
<jiero> roylez: 恩。本身你就抗火吧？
<jiero> 讨厌人马。它们射的箭都有奇特效果。
<tenzu> 玩儿的啥？
<jiero> roylez: 刚才有个人马在某小房间里一直朝我射distrot特性的箭，我就在那里面乱窜。。。被玩弄，幸好我也是远程的——打到双方都没弹药了然后拼近战，我剩下5HP取胜。。。
<roylez> jiero: 人马很可怕，又大又快
<jiero> roylez: 尤其是它们全远程，如果开阔地碰见一堆就完蛋了。
<jiero> 我找到一个老鼠练习闪避技能。。。
<jiero> 这个这个。
<roylez> 这游戏里面的killer bee跟nethack里面的一样牛
<jiero> roylez: 不是啊。
<jiero> roylez: 我就杀它们赚装备的
<roylez> ...
<jiero> roylez: 只要你有抗毒和足够AC——其实很容易搞到。
<jiero> roylez: 穿上一件铁甲就好了
<roylez> jiero: 我的法师靠潜行过日子的，不穿甲
<jiero> roylez: 不是平时穿，特定场合换上。
<jiero> roylez: 我的狂战也有一套装甲，平时用羽毛铠甲
 * jiero 挂了，一拐角碰上Prince Robbin。。。
<jiero> 哦。是Ribbit
<dreamysirc> jiero: 可以网络的还是只能单机？
<jiero> dreamysirc: 什么?
<dreamysirc> jiero: 你的游戏~~~~~~~
<jiero> dreamysirc: stone soup都可以
<dreamysirc> jiero: 你是单机还是网络？
<zkwlx> 我记得这俩淫从昨晚就特有基情
<dreamysirc> jiero: 版本community/stone-soup 0.8.0-1老么？
<jiero> dreamysirc: 不老，我是单机
<rothsdad> 问个问题，dwm标题如何支持中文显示呢?
 * rothsdad Help
<stifler> hi all
<^k^> stifler, 好  ㍦ 
<Cherrot> ^k^: Afternoom~
<^k^> Cherrot, 你是男人还是女人？  ㍦ 
<Cherrot> ^k^: 男人， 你目前是人还是Bot?
<^k^> Cherrot, 酷，伙计。  ㍦ 
<Cherrot> ^k^: 你是bot?
<Cherrot> ^k^: 我就喜欢跟bot玩~
<^k^> Cherrot, 这是良好的信息：身份不明的人说我的机器人。  ㍦ 
<Cherrot> ^k^: I like you!
<Evanescence> ^k^: 你强奸了谁？
<^k^> Evanescence, 本人是由学博士理查德华莱士。  ㍦ 
<Evanescence> ^k^: 你不回答就是默认了
<ubuntu____> hi
<Evanescence> ^k^: 由学-》留学
<ubuntu____> 请教个问题？
<^k^> ubuntu____, 好  ㍦ 
<Evanescence> ubuntu____: 这名字真是不错，已经被四个人用了，而且在同一个服务器上
<stifler> ....
<Evanescence> ^k^: 你喜欢谁？
<ubuntu__________> -.-
<ubuntu____> 我把ubuntu装在4G U盘里 设置casper-rw大小该多少？
<Evanescence> ^k^: http://stardiviner.dyndns-blog.com/
<^k^> Evanescence, 我喜欢每个人，不明身份的人。  ㍦ 
<Evanescence> ubuntu____: 不明白什么是casper-rw
<kowalski> me too
<Evanescence> ^k^: 你有小孩了？
<kowalski> 都睡午觉去了？
<^k^> Evanescence, 不要叫我“宝贝”。  ㍦ 
<Evanescence> ^k^: 其实你还是很可爱的
<ubuntu____> 就是虚拟的盘（自动生成的，我也不知道这样叫对不对），用来存储用户配置信息的
<Evanescence> ubuntu____: 那就800M
<ubuntu____> 好的谢谢
<kowalski>  /ml
 * kowalski has been killed
 * kowalski can't see anything
<Cherrot> kowalski: Why?
<kowalski> Cherrot: my eyes is closed
<Cherrot> kowalski: ....
<kowalski> Cherrot: what are you doing now?
<Cherrot> kowalski: Reading the book <C++ GUI Programming with Qt4>
<kowalski> Cherrot: good,you will become a good programer...
<Cherrot> kowalski: I hope so...:)
<metbsd> we must be programmer otherwise we don't use linux
<kowalski> I have a dream:to have a dream,haha
<Cherrot> metbsd: I agree!
<kowalski> http://news.sina.com.cn/s/2011-06-06/105322593721.shtml
<kowalski> 女子在公交上哺乳惊呆男乘客 网友建议挡一下
<Cherrot> o_o
<kowalski>  /exec rm /*
<cfy> 有没有人用android的?
<metbsd> 这有啥好惊呆的
<kowalski> -_-
<cfy> 有没有?
<cfy> 求好用的rom名字
<cfy> 目前我在用miui
<kowalski> 木有
 * kowalski crashed
<cfy> ...
 * kowalski 心情不好，来了两粒
<winterli> 11.04关机的时候用的休眠，现在随即的关机和开机的死机。。
<zhangkaixuan> 超级视频编辑器 Avidemux http://www.osmsg.com/2011/06/avidemux-2-5-5/
<winterli> 有没有日志什么的，可以看一下。
<zhangkaixuan> 无损格式照片管理器 Shotwell 0.10.1 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/06/shotwell-0-10-1/
<Cherrot> winterli: 我一次休眠后开机不小心引导进了USB的Live CD...
<Cherrot> 后果是重装了系统……
<winterli> 汗。。。
<winterli> 我这个绝对不是。。是这个休眠的功能不太稳定，还是我电脑的问题
<winterli> 在win7下面，开一打的程序休眠也没有问题
<Cherrot> winterli: 看来学习一下手动修复Grub是很有必要的
<Cherrot> 只是时间紧，重装了事
<winterli> 难不成要我退回win7？
<winterli> grub2貌似比较难手动吧
<kowalski> 换发行版
<winterli> 不像grub1的，很容易修改。。
<winterli> 换ARCh？
<winterli> 还是fedora？
<winterli> 或是一？？？
<Cherrot> 我当时help以后愣是没看懂这些命令干啥用
<pointer> 大家好~
<pointer> 明天就会学校了……
<Cherrot> pointer: hi~
<mofaph> 有人成功安装过 tabbar-ruler.el 吗？
 * kowalski fired
<kowalski> 今天高考？
<Cherrot> kowalski: 貌似是的
<kowalski> Cherrot: 暗祝我侄子外甥们考试顺利……
<Cherrot> kowalski: How old are you!
<kowalski> Cherrot: just 24
<kowalski> Cherrot: and you?
<Cherrot> kowalski: 21  汗……
<kowalski> Cherrot: 学生？
<Cherrot> kowalski: 嗯哪
<kowalski> Cherrot: 好幸福，哪里？
<Cherrot> kowalski: 昆明~
<kowalski> Cherrot: 春城啊，好地方
<Cherrot> kowalski: 挺舒服的 :)
<kowalski> Cherrot: 今天用艾草洗澡没？
<Cherrot> kowalski: 阿……么有。为啥啊？
<kowalski> Cherrot: 驱邪么
<Cherrot> kowalski: 我女朋友说是驱蚊……
<dreamysirc> kowalski: 今天这么早就洗澡了？？？
<kowalski> dreamysirc: 习俗么
<dreamysirc> Cherrot: 驱蚊好还是驱邪好
<sikao_lfs> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<Cherrot> dreamysirc: 驱蚊好  切肤之痛啊
<kowalski> -.-
<sikao_lfs> 感觉既不驱蚊也不驱邪。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。好像艾草主要是药用价值。。。
<kowalski> 大阪城的蚊子大又甜啊
<kowalski> sikao_lfs: 香草
<Cherrot> kowalski: 云南的蚊子太恐怖了
<kowalski> Cherrot: 有多恐怖？
<sikao_lfs> kowalski: 蚊子是用来吃的嘛？怎么还甜。。。
<kowalski> sikao_lfs: 不信尝尝……
<sikao_lfs> kowalski: 干拜下风。。。。。。。。
<Cherrot> kowalski: 那天白天刚下过雨，晚上一哥们去跑步，
<cntoby> 错别字
<Cherrot> 回来时体无完肤……浑身上下长满了乳头……
<kowalski> Cherrot: 哈哈哈
<dreamysirc> Cherrot: 跑步的也咬？
<kowalski> 别咬到JJ...
<Cherrot> dreamysirc: 嗯呢 他基本就没停下过的
<sikao_lfs> kowalski: 其实如果你真能实现人开始吃大而甜的蚊子，全世界会感谢你，毕竟是食物又有了充足保证。。。。
<Cherrot> kowalski: JJ上咬了3个
<dreamysirc> Cherrot: 怎么可能，他裸跑把
<kowalski> Cherrot: 看来蚊子可以壮阳啊
<Cherrot> dreamysirc: 穿了一身篮球服，所以我说恐怖
<myke2> 阿弥陀佛
<Cherrot> kowalski: 是啊 这不被逼手淫么
<kowalski> Cherrot: 有才...
<dreamysirc> Cherrot: 他没穿内裤？
<Cherrot> dreamysirc: 绝对穿了
<kowalski> dreamysirc: 估计内裤被叮穿了..
<sikao_lfs> 大家都报一报粽子的价格。。。。。我看看涨了没。。。。
<Cherrot> 疙瘩一个接一个  视觉刺激太大了
<Cherrot> 让我好久没睡着，当然，那哥们更久。。。
<Cherrot> sikao_lfs: 学校食堂2.7一个，家里0.8
<kowalski> 满大街都是丝袜肉粽
<dreamysirc> kowalski: 你的蚊子真卡怕
<kowalski> dreamysirc: 哈哈
<dreamysirc> kowalski: 啥意思，我们这的棕子太甜，不喜欢
<sikao_lfs> 根据我在大学和刚出来那会。。。。。没法只能硬抗蚊子，最后只好自嘲，人不养蚊子，谁养蚊子。。。。。。
<kowalski> dreamysirc: 吃咸的呗..
<dreamysirc> kowalski: 都只有甜的
<sikao_lfs> Cherrot: 家里的还行，食堂的还是贵。。。。。。哪里？北京？广州？如果是那个地方，还算行。
<Cherrot> sikao_lfs: 昆明....
<kowalski> dreamysirc: 自己做
<Cherrot> sikao_lfs: 好像还是自己做的
<sikao_lfs> Cherrot: 感觉这个价格彻底给这些传统文化最后一击，不管是粽子还是月饼。。
<archl> hi
<^k^> archl, 好  ㍧ 
<archl> Where can I find a cloud IME/
<Cherrot> sikao_lfs: 估计就食堂卖这么贵
<sikao_lfs> Cherrot: 不能抄底老百姓的，最后只能灭亡。像英语能抄底老百姓，我还是觉得非常有前途。。。
<Cherrot> sikao_lfs: :) 哈哈
<xiangfu> ^k^: Hi, what't up
<xiangfu> ^k^: :D
<Cherrot> ^k^: I like you!
<^k^> xiangfu, 你好。  ㍧ 
<Cherrot> ^k^: I like you! I like you! I like you! I like you! I like you!
<sikao_lfs> 每逢佳节调戏机器人？我只参加过正月初一调戏机器人的活动。。。。。
<^k^> Cherrot, 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<Cherrot> ^k^: Nice~
<kowalski> ^k^: ^.^
<zkwlx> .....
<^k^> Cherrot, 谢谢你这句话。  ㍧ 
<kay_> 大家好
<xiangfu> ^k^: do you know eggdrop?
<Cherrot> xiangfu: eggdrop 是啥？
<^k^> kay_, 好  ㍧ 
<sikao_lfs> O:-)
<kay_> 但疼
<kay_> eggache
<kay_> 类似
<xiangfu> Cherrot: http://www.eggheads.org/
<zkwlx> 机器人今天这么兴奋？
<xiangfu> Eggdrop is the world's most popular Open Source IRC bot
<Cherrot> xiangfu: soga
<kay_> ok，I am sorry, this is the first time I heard of that
<kay_> 有谁知道 登录的声音文件放到哪里了？
<Cherrot> kay_: 差点把我误导了……
<xiangfu> ^k^: who write you?
<kay_> 有谁知道ubuntu登录的声音文件放到哪里了？
<Cherrot> ^k^: Who's your botmaster?
<^k^> xiangfu, 本人是由学博士理查德华莱士。  ㍧ 
<pointer> 。。
<kowalski> i/cl
<kay_> Can anyone tell me
<kay_> 大家都是哪里人
<kowalski> 地球人
<xiangfu> kay_: depends what system you using. what GUI you using. etc..
<kay_> gnome
<kay_> 我先在ubuntu-tw吻了半天，没有一个人回应，ubuntu-hk也是
<kay_> 问
<xiangfu> kay_:  this is for ubuntu, gnome: /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/desktop-login.ogg
<xiangfu> 吻了一天，一定没人回应，：D
<kay_> thank you very much
<kay_> 哈哈
<kowalski> debian 6+awesome+urxvt
<kay_> gnome如何更来登录界面啊，10.10就不再是以前的GDM了，无法更改了
<xiangfu> kay_: small issue. try google. I never care about that. :D
<kay_> so what do you care about?
<dreamysirc> kay_: 是哪个dm？
<kowalski> ...............................
<xiangfu> kay_: source code :D
<kay_> 一个比较重要的问题，大家都在哪里啊
<xiangfu> Beijing.
<zkwlx> xiangfu, 哪的？
<xiangfu> 住在北京。
<xiangfu> ?
<vic> the earth
<kay_> xiaofu:what are you programming?
<zkwlx> xiamx, 我房山
<dreamysirc> xiangfu: 我爱北京天安门~~~~~~~
<kay_> wo jinan
<xiangfu> zkwlx: 我通州。
<kay_> 济南
<xiangfu> kay_: C
<zkwlx> xiangfu, 蛋疼，发错le
<kay_> 我是问你在编什么程序，什么方面的，网络还是软件
<zkwlx> 我在外地上学，还俩星期就放假拉
<kay_> etc。
<xiangfu> kay_: http://en.qi-hardware.com/wiki/milkymist_one
<xiangfu> kay_:  http://www.milkymist.org/
<xiangfu> kay_: http://projects.qi-hardware.com/p/xburst-tools/
<^k^> ⇪ title: XBurst Tools - collection of boot and flash tools for XBurst devices.
<dreamysirc> xiangfu: what‘s that？
<xiangfu> kay_: http://projects.qi-hardware.com/index.php/p/openwrt-packages/
<xiangfu> kay_: http://projects.qi-hardware.com/index.php/p/openwrt-xburst
<xiangfu> :D
<zkwlx> xiangfu, 你的项目？
<xiangfu> zkwlx: ours
<sikao_lfs> 我在湖北十堰，，，，，老胡今年跑这慰问小朋友的地方。
<kowalski> 西域
<dreamysirc> xiangfu: 关于什么的，你们都气啥？
<kay_> xiangfu:你在做其中的系统吗？
<xiangfu> dreamysirc: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ben_Nanonote
<xiangfu> dreamysirc: http://shop65164732.taobao.com/
<xiangfu> kay_: 什么都做
<xiangfu> dreamysirc: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milkymist
<zkwlx> xiangfu, 看着不错啊，我是搞android开发的
<cfy> xiangfu: 如果有客户抱怨nn不好怎么办?
<xiangfu> zkwlx: java app?  lib? or kernel?
<xiangfu> cfy: 那个方面的？
<zkwlx> xiangfu, JAVA
<xiangfu> cfy: 什么问题？
<cfy> xiangfu: 哦.没啥.随便问下...
<xiangfu> cfy: 尽量帮他解决 。
<dreamysirc> xiangfu: 终于中文了？
<cfy> xiangfu: 前面在看帖子......有团队做的rom,快被骂死了.....我在看戏.呵呵.
<cfy> xiangfu: 会java不?
<xiangfu> cfy: 什么ROM？
<xiangfu> cfy: 写过一点点。
<cfy> xiangfu:  android的rom. miui的.
<jiero> ls
<xiangfu> cfy: JAVA + ESRI arc engine :)
<cfy> xiangfu: 哦.有个kawa 可以让scheme跑在jvm上..不过,我看不懂如何写....
<jiero> hmm... I want Chinese IME, any recommendations?
<kay_> 也就是说你们公司自主研发小操作系统了？
<xiangfu> cfy: :) compare to android ROM, maybe Android app is better :D
<dreamysirc> 一个个都牛比到如此地步了~~~~~~看来要好好学习天天向上了
<cfy> xiangfu: XD
<cfy> xiangfu: 我觉得android app没有apple 的那些app好啊...
<kay_> 运行在手机或者那个袖珍notebook上
<dreamysirc> kay_: “自主研发” 中国特色名词
<cfy> xiangfu: 虽然我下载的都是盗版的....惭愧...
<zkwlx> xiangfu, 作底层开发有什么要注意和学习的吗？我想试试，正在学C＋＋
<cfy> zkwlx: hi
<cfy> zkwlx: android啊
<xiangfu> cfy: 但是你不知道硬件啊，而且你永远也拿不到android .ko 的代码:D
<zkwlx> cfy, 恩
<cfy> zkwlx: 真神奇.为啥cm7知道我用得是中文?
<dreamysirc> cfy: 你也搞这个？不是一直宣传lisp么？
<cfy> zkwlx: 你刷的是啥rom?
<cfy> dreamysirc: 我现在宣传什么了?
<xiangfu> cfy: apple android, 不一样的公司，android 靠广告，apple 光靠软件就可以挣钱。
<zkwlx> cfy, cm7是啥？
<cfy> xiangfu: 嗯,所以我买了nn.不过到现在还没动了....
<dreamysirc> cfy: 宣传lisp
<cfy> zkwlx: 一个rom的名字啊?那你刷的啥rom?
<kay_> 显然apple会更有潜力
<xiangfu> kay_: why?
<zkwlx> cfy, 我是买来就刷好的，哈哈，懒得折腾
<dreamysirc> cfy: nn是什么？
<xiangfu> zkwlx: http://www.cyanogenmod.com/
<cfy> dreamysirc: nn 是 xiangfu 他们出的 机器.
<xiangfu> dreamysirc: dreamysirc: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ben_Nanonote
<cfy> dreamysirc: 硬件公开的.
<zkwlx> kay_, 今晚apple又要改变世界了
<kay_> 用户最终会选择实用性强的，既然apple的软件本身就能赚钱，肯定已经很吸引用户了
<kay_> 哦？今晚啥节目？
<jiero> xiangfu: that cost $99
<jiero> xiangfu: just not too much
<kay_> 我一直想买一台macbook pro
<cfy> 一直很稳定在$99啊....老用户表示无压力哈哈.
<jiero> Im waiting someone selling Nokia N900 for less than $200
<xiangfu> kay_: just buy it
<cfy> zkwlx: 那你是会android的开发吧
<kay_> NO
<kay_> NO money
<zkwlx> xiangfu, 这，这是你们做的？？？
<kay_> 14000
<zkwlx> cfy, 恩，应用级别的
<dreamysirc> cfy: 开发android没有钱么？
<xiangfu> kay_: <9000
<cfy> dreamysirc: ?什么
<dreamysirc> cfy: 开发android能赚钱不？
<xiangfu> dreamysirc: depends. 什么都赚钱。看水平。
<cfy> zkwlx: java么?现在是可以用scheme开发.然后用kawa泡在jvm上.不过我不懂android开发...寸步难行....连显示个42!都不会......
<kay_> 不是吧，你看什么型号的。我看到一款处理器i5,500g硬盘，6M L2cache的就是13800
<cfy> dreamysirc: 这个你问 zkwlx....
<dreamysirc> cfy: 大哥，android只能用java么，对机器人一点都不熟，上次你宣传的什么lisp能开发么？
<zkwlx> cfy, android的应用层开发蛮很简单的，话说为啥显示42？银河终极答案？
<xiangfu> kay_: http://www.amazon.cn/Apple-苹果-MC700CH-A-13-3英寸笔记本电脑/dp/B004PYEGE8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1307348421&sr=8-1
<xiangfu> kay_:  8,245.00
<dreamysirc> zkwlx: 开发android的是不是都赚不了钱？
<cfy> zkwlx: 不是.我貌似只能显示写死的东西比如"hello,world"
<zkwlx> dreamysirc, 不是啊，广告，风投，都是钱啊
<cfy> zkwlx: 调用函数返回42的阶乘,或者别的比如把42转换成字符串后显示都不会...
<dreamysirc> zkwlx: 软件中带广告么？还是啥的？
<zkwlx> cfy, 这。。这是java基础吧？
<dreamysirc> zkwlx: 风投又是什么？
<cfy> zkwlx: 嗯.我又不会java....
<cfy> zkwlx: 不是...
<kowalski> 只做过OPhone开发...
<cfy> zkwlx: 我的意思是我不会ui开发...
<dreamysirc> kowalski: 你来弄我的员工？
<zkwlx> dreamysirc, 恩，软件中放广告，风险投资啊
<cfy> zkwlx: 然后看着文档,都是java写的...我又不会java...
<kowalski> dreamysirc: ?
<dreamysirc> zkwlx: 那不是要自己找广告商？
<zkwlx> cfy, 呵呵，建议你先看看android开发的基础的书，那里按着步骤走就慢慢明白了
<cfy> zkwlx: 嗯.但是这样要会java吧..
<cfy> zkwlx: 我不想学习java.....
<zkwlx> dreamysirc, 那要看你投放的市场是什么了，要是google官方的电子市场，那就是google管了
<dreamysirc> kowalski: 开发ophone和android的一样么，有钱途么？
<xiangfu> zkwlx: ? 风投不是说这个吧！http://baike.baidu.com/view/4156.htm
<zkwlx> cfy, 那你会c不？
<xiangfu> zkwlx: 广告这东西，不用找。只要放入代码就可以了，有很多这样的东西。
<kowalski> dreamysirc: 不知道啊，我给别人做的毕业设计...
<cfy> zkwlx: 会
<dreamysirc> xiangfu: 那样不是免费给别人做广告？
<zkwlx> xiangfu, 恩，那个那就是天使投资了，这玩意儿我不懂，呵呵
<z_eno_z> 大家好
<zkwlx> cfy, 那就看看NDK方面的东西，不过现在不成熟
<xiangfu> dreamysirc: 你还是多找找资料。再来问，这样比较好：）
<^k^> z_eno_z, 好  ㍨ 
<pointer> 。。。。。
<kay_> ^k^说话后面怎么还有个时间啊
<pointer> kay_, 他喜欢~
<xiangfu> dreamysirc: http://www.admob.com/
<xiangfu> dreamysirc: for example
<cfy> zkwlx: 算了.我还是好好学习不折腾的东西好了.....话说我算法之类的也没有学习好....
<z_eno_z> 请教firefox有没有插件让它像arora似的一按ctrl就出现页面上各个链接的对应快捷键
<sikao_lfs> kay_: 机器人都这样，而且字体奇怪，我这根本认不出那个字体
<kowalski> ....
<kay_> 我是想问，怎么设置。我觉的挺好玩的
<kay_> 机器人？
<xiangfu> http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/05/weve-officially-acquired-admob.html
<jiero> how to fight Google?
<kowalski> -.-
<kay_> 你是说^k^是机器人？
<sikao_lfs> kay_: 恩
<maya1> 伊凡塞斯~~~
<sikao_lfs> kay_: 主要是服务那个论坛的，每当有新帖子，他会自动报到这里。
<GPLfeng1> 居然有人用迅雷下11.10
<Evanescence> maya1 hi
<kowalski> ...
<Kandu> cfy: 有空幫我 nasmplus 添加 break 語句支援不，這樣可以從循環里跳出，更不結構化些
<kay_> 这样啊
<zkwlx> cfy, 呵呵，没必要强求，我之前就是做python开发的
<sikao_lfs> kay_: 你可以去论坛发个帖子，这里就会出现，这样有知道的可以去回复。
<zkwlx> xiangfu, 做底层开发用C的多还是C＋＋多？
<xiangfu> zkwlx: C
<kay_> 什么论坛
<sikao_lfs> kay_: 他的功能还不少，不过我们有时童心未眠就调戏他。
<kowalski> .
<zkwlx> xiangfu, 不会吧...T_T
<kay_> 你们是怎么到这里面来的？我是在ubuntu里面直接进去的
<sikao_lfs> kay_: ubuntu中文论坛
<kay_> soga
<kay_> 前面的名字就是你的注册账户？
<sikao_lfs> kay_: 不是。我在论坛注册帐号不是这个。
<sikao_lfs> kay_: 这里名字随便取。。。。
<kay_> 我一直想问，谁抢了我的“kay”帐号，让我不得不用系统分配的带下划线的
<zkwlx> 哈哈
<zkwlx> 你可以跟他单聊
<kay_> kay出来
<kay_> 不再这里面
<pointer> 这里似乎没有叫做kay的人吖。。。
<zkwlx> ...
<pointer> kay,...
<pointer> kay
<pointer> kay_
<dreamysirc> kay_: 是gay出来吧
<pointer> =-=...
<kay_> -_-!!
<sikao_lfs> kay:快出来接客啦。。。。。
<dreamysirc> sikao_lfs: 来啦
<Kandu> cfy: 還有 for 循環也沒做(只做了 while 支援)，你能幫忙加進去么
<pointer> .,
<kay_> kayneo这个我原创的组合词，竟然也有人用
<kay_> 我都服了
<dreamysirc> sikao_lfs: 接谁谁怀孕，不接也怀孕
<pointer> pointer 木有别人用~
<jiero> what else
<dreamysirc> kay_: 用kayneo123看看
<zkwlx> kay_, 可能别人也是这么想的:D
<kay_> kay.neo啊
<kay_> 这个就没人用了
<kay_> 或者kay_neo
<kay_> 我是说在别的地方注册的时候
<kay_> 这里我就用这个带下划线的吧，多个性啊 >-<
<NoIE> 请问，什么是 Traversers ？
<cfy> Kandu: 那是什么东西?
<xiangfu> kay_: try /msg nickserv info kay
<pointer> 恩很个性~~><
<zkwlx> NoIE, 这，要根据上下文吧....
<hiss> vic:) 昨晚我想怎么让 py 使用一个对象 来避免 直接处理 xml, 想想就睡着了
<sikao_lfs> kay_: 我刚用kayneo搜索一下。一大堆。。。。。。。就算是你发明的，可不是第一个发明的。。。。
<pointer> 今天写作业写到凌晨4点多都没睡着的路过……
<kay_> baidu kayneo第二个第三个就是我
<kay_> 为什么第一个是澳大利亚的
<Kandu> cfy: http://code.google.com/p/nasmplus/
<hiss> maya1:)
<dreamysirc> kay_: gg一下就不是了
<maya2> 靠
<dreamysirc> kay_: 名字太短，太多人了，你名字三四百个字母，看看有谁还跟你一样
<maya2> ubuntu里神奇地不能打字了。
<maya2> - -！
<maya2> hiss  你好。。。。
<hiss> Kandu:) 什么来的, 代码还没
<Cherrot> 我的cherrot 保持着唯一~ 除了一个印度香烟品牌以外……
<hiss> maya2????
<maya0> maya2:) hi, i'm maya0
<maya0> maya1 has gone
<maya2> 哈哈
<maya2> 小maya  你好呀~~
 * maya0 哀悼 maya1
<zkwlx> ......这么多
<blueghost> zkwlx:) 什么多
<blueghost> zkwlx:) 鬼吗
<kay_> 所以，这也显示了短小名字的分量
<kay_> 哈哈
<zkwlx> blueghost, maya系列
<blueghost> zkwlx:) 哦
<maya2> 米事
<maya2> maya1一会儿就来
<kay_> maya升级了
<lyosihaku> hello world
 * Cherrot 相当自在~
<kay_> maya-win7
<kay_> 一会就来
<maya1> 来啦~
<maya2> 哈哈
<maya2> 大叔也跟着凑热闹。。。
<kay_> maya-w8正在酝酿中
<Kandu> hiss: 一個小工具
<mayaNT> 是啊
<mayaNT> Kandu:) 啥都没
<maya2> 顿时 。。。。  maya这你nick火了。。。。
<kay_> 要不你提前发布
<lemonhall> maya1: .............
<kay_> maya-8-preview
<lemonhall> maya2: ..............
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你现在是啥distro？
<maya2> ~~
<lemonhall> mayaNT: ..................
<Cherrot> maya9 RC
<cfy> Kandu: 唉.android手机不给力....
<lemonhall> edison0354: WIN7
<kay_> ^_^
<kay_> 有才
<NoIE> zkwlx：A CollisionTraverser object performs the actual work of checking all solid objects for collisions.
<cfy> Kandu: 用什么写的?
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，稍微差些的
<maya1> 还是ubuntu看着舒服
<NoIE> 貌似是个普通的名词。
<edison0354> cfy: ……求DHD
<Kandu> cfy: pascal
<lemonhall95> cfy:) nasm
<Cherrot> 陈冠希艾滋了？
<lemonhall95> ......
<Kandu> mayaNT: 在 source 分頁
<lemonhall> lemonhall95: ......................................................
<lemonhall95> Cherrot:) 谁传谁的
<cfy> edison0354:电池不给力...
<lemonhall95> Cherrot:) 谢霆锋 呢
<edison0354> cfy: 智能机的电池都不给力
<cfy> edison0354: 我换成cm7了....
<cfy> lemonhall: Kandu 良种都不会.....
<Cherrot> lemonhall95: 马日拉微博上看的 不知道真伪
<cfy> 两种
<maya2> 讹传讹的~~
<zkwlx> NoIE, 英，英语...我不会T__T
 * edison0354 gnome3里咋设置gtk2的主题？以前的gtkrc不起作用了……
<lemonhall95> Cherrot:) 有个消化
<cfy> edison0354: 太不给力的...
<lemonhall95> Cherrot:) 有个笑话
<edison0354> cfy: CM王道，谁让你用miui的
<Cherrot> lemonhall95:  soga
<lyosihaku> 谁有mirc的破解版
<jiero> lyosihaku: ...
<cfy> edison0354: 问下.你用啥防火墙的?
<cfy> edison0354: 来电和短信的和
<cfy> edison0354: 来电和短信的
<edison0354> cfy: 来电通
<edison0354> cfy: 你是alsa还是oss4？
<cfy> edison0354: 程序管理呢?就是管理后台程序的.有没有自带的?
<cfy> edison0354: 注意.我已经不折腾了....alsa
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，pascal 就夠，主要是匯編指令生成，不用會匯編
<pointer> lemonhall95, 名字后面加了个95~
<dreamysirc> edison0354: cm7是什么？
<cfy> Kandu: 依然不会pascal...要不找个lisp -> pascal ?
<edison0354> dreamysirc: 不会拼……
<cfy> dreamysirc: 一个rom的名字
<pointer> lemonhall95, 名字后面加了个95~
<edison0354> cfy: 就来电通就行了
<lemonhall> ......................................
<cfy> dreamysirc: CyanogenMod
<pointer> …………上一个是不小心发出去的=-=
<lemonhall> pointer: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 你怎么装输入法的?
<dreamysirc> cfy: edison0354： 都是高级人
<pointer> 无视好了
<kay_> Nokia的飘过
<cfy> edison0354: market?
<pointer> 额算了
<cfy> edison0354: 没有外国软件么?
<edison0354> cfy: google pinyin
<zkwlx> 输入法？我用触宝的:D
<Kandu> cfy: 你要是像以前那樣會折騰就好了，順便折騰下 pascal 是不。這麼好的習慣你都改掉了 T.T
<edison0354> cfy: ？
<Kandu> cfy: :P
<lemonhall95> 有个男的住在乡下,很想出见世面,可是他爸死也不肯./后來,父亲终于答应:"你去是可以,不过有个地方千万不能去!"/子:"没问题,可是啥地方不能去?"/父:"XX街."/子:"那里有什么,为什么不能去?""/父:"那有可怕的传染病./如果你去了,你就会得到;/你得到了,你老婆就会得到;/你老婆得了,你爸就会得到;/你爸得了,你妈就会得到;;/你妈得了,全村都完了!";
<cfy> edison0354: 我搜索了google input method...
<kay_> bandari的 音乐真好听
<maya2> 哈哈
<cfy> edison0354: 我现在在装google pinyin ime
<nahcoiii> quit
<cfy> Kandu: .....
<pointer> 额， google pinyin有linux的么……
<junsun> 哈哈
<nahcoiii> 没有
<cfy> edison0354: zkwlx: 都用什么装软件? market我这里连过去太慢了...
<nahcoiii> scim下有google拼音
<dreamysirc> lemonhall95: 终于看懂了，太邪恶了
<cfy> pointer: 有android的
<pointer> cfy, ....
<zkwlx> cfy, 我都是adb直接push，或者market
<cfy> lemonhall: 对了你c#的么?
<lemonhall95> 还有一个版本, 传染的名单更长
<lemonhall> lemonhall95: ..........................
<pointer>  aur/scim-googlepinyin 20110509-1 (38)
<pointer>     scim-googlepinyin tries to bring the open source Google pinyin
<pointer>     IME for Android to GNU/Linux.
<lemonhall> cfy: 恩哼？
<jiero> Somebody try this out? Q 1. Explain what Process Capability is. (10marks)
<jiero> PROCESS CAPABILITY is an inherent or natural random variability of process
<jiero> output relative to the variability permitted under design specifications. It is a process
<jiero> from which all sources of instability (random variability) have been eliminated.
<jiero> In addition, process capability is the long-term performance level of the process after
<jiero> it has been brought under statistical control. In other words, process capability is the
<jiero> range over which the natural variation of the process occurs as determined by the
<^k^> jiero:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<pointer>  这个要怎么用啊
<lemonhall> lemonhall95: 你是BLUE吧。。。。
<cfy> lemonhall: 貌似搞c#的都完全不知道mono....
<pointer> ( 难道那两个不是一个人……
<xiangfu> cfy: 我知道。 :)
<cfy> lemonhall: 厄...
<kay_> 刚才不小心忽略了一个人，如何去掉忽略呢
<lemonhall> cfy: 那么按你的定义来说。。我不是搞C#的
<cfy> xiangfu: 你也搞c#?
<xiangfu> 搞过
<cfy> 哦....
<edison0354> cfy: 豌豆夹，win的
<jiero> much variation the process exhibits, a Ppk measurement is fine. If you want to know
<dreamysirc> cfy: mono前途貌似
<jiero> how that variation will affect the ability of your process to meet customer
<jiero> requirements (CTO's), you should use Cpk. It is also for the whole process (no
<jiero> subgrouping)
<hoxily> :-)
<jiero> Cpk is for short term. Cpk tells you what the process is CAPABLE of doing in future,
<cfy> 我加了个c#群.....
<lemonhall95> 先传给媳妇, 媳妇传给大哥,大哥传给大嫂, 大嫂传给老爸,老爸传给老妈, 老妈给传染了, 全村都完了
<jiero> assuming it remains in a state of statistical control. Cpk are for computing the index
<jiero> with respect to the subgrouping of your data (different shifts, machines, operators,
<jiero> etc.). Cpk can be very useful in order to know if, under the best conditions, the
<jiero> process is capable of fitting into the specs or not.lt basically gives you the best case
<cfy> 专门搞破坏....
<zkwlx> xiangfu, 那因该去看看wp7啊
<Cherrot> jiero 被 ^k^ 踢出 (请勿Flood，超过)……
<dreamysirc> jiero: 你english可以不要这么牛么？
<xiangfu> zkwlx: 早就不干 C＃ 了，
<kay_> 哇～机器人发威啦
<dreamysirc> cfy: 你真的是啥语言都会啊
<lemonhall> cfy: 你加C#群干嘛。。你不是LISP系的么
<Kandu> cfy: 自從用了 gas ，那個 nasmplus 的坑就沒人填了，不過不填也罷。等有空了再開個 gasplus 的坑好了
<cfy> dreamysirc: lemonhall: 我去捣乱的.....
<pointer> ,,,
<lemonhall95> vic:) 昨晚我想怎么让 py 使用一个对象 来避免 直接处理 xml, 想想就睡着了
<lemonhall95> vic:) 昨晚我想怎么让 py 使用一个对象 来避免 直接处理 xml, 想想就睡着了
<lemonhall> cfy: 你有病。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<cfy> dreamysirc: lemonhall: 专门搞破坏....目前还没被踢....
<kay_>  -q #ubuntu-cn jiero!*@*
<vic> lemonhall95: blueghost?
<Kandu> cfy: 有了 android，你要不下個 android sdk 折騰下?
<cfy> lemonhall: - -!
<dreamysirc> lemonhall95: 大叔，怎么换id了？
<Cherrot> ^k^: 不应该先警告么
<maya2> - -！
<cfy> Kandu: 早就下好了....否则怎么刷啊...
<zkwlx> xiangfu, 呵呵，从c＃转型到c，得作多大心里斗争啊：D
 * edison0354 gnome3的窗口切换实在不给力……用了MAC以后用这个，实在不想说啥了……
<lemonhall> dreamysirc: 95我不知道是谁。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> kay_: 呵呵，机器人警告过了。第二次就踢。。。。
<zkwlx> edison0354, 有钱淫
<lemonhall95> vic:) 我是 lemonhall 的 95 版, 他是3.2
<edison0354> zkwlx: 黑苹果
<xiangfu> zkwlx: 不是转的。
<xiangfu> 我一直C
<^k^> Cherrot, 因为你问我。  ㍨ 
<pointer> lemonhall.lemonhall95, ...
<lemonhall> ................
<hoxily> :p
<Kandu> cfy: 唔～
<vic> lemonhall95: ........
 * lemonhall0354 哦耶
<zkwlx> xiangfu, ï¼ .ï¼ 
<kay_> 问下刚才忽略个个人
<lemonhall> lemonhall0354: 又来了。。。。
<lemonhall95> 0354????
<kay_> 如何去掉这种忽略呢
<lemonhall> 你们打住啊
<lemonhall95> lemonhall0354???
<lemonhallxp> hoho
<kay_> how
<dreamysirc> 都乱了
<pointer> 噗~
<zkwlx> 都在干嘛....找同类？
<lemonhall0354> lemonhall5354: 原来你是蓝鬼大叔……
<lemonhall5354> lemonhall 无三无四, 广东话, 翻译国语就是 不三不四
 * lemonhall0354 今天柠檬家族聚会
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=139&t=334213 碰到一个问题。
<pointer> ……我怎么该不了T_T
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<lemonhall5354> edison???
<pointer> ....
<dreamysirc> lemonhall5354: 大叔你也是广东人？
<kay_> no response?
<lemonhall5354> pointer:) 改什么??? 去泰国
<kay_> lalalalalallaalal
<lemonhall5354> dreamysirc:) 对
<lemonhall> ......................................
<dreamysirc> lemonhall5354: 哪里的？深圳还是广州？
<pointer> lemonhall5354,...是nickname。。
<lemonhall> 都跟我姓了是吧
<maya1> lol
<lemonhall> 很好
<lemonhallxp> 不是跟你姓。少臭屁
<lemonhall769394> lemonhall:) 出来搞三搞四
<maya1> 这里改名的命令是什么
<pointer> ....
<lemonhall940501> ~~~
<dreamysirc> lemonhall：都跟你性~~~~病~~~~~~
<lemonhall2638> 改了~
<lemonhall769394> .....
<kay_> 我刚才怎么断线了
<kay_> 不是把我踢了吧
<lemonhallxp> 看看到底都多少人改
<zkwlx> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall940501> 自己都改了。。。。
<rock_> 你们老是改名字，都干嘛呢
<lemonhall2638> ~~~~
<lemonhallxp> 玩呢
<lemonhall9527> 大家好，我是9527
<lemonhallvista> 太多lemonhal了把
<lemonhall_pointe> 好长
<lemonhalI> 大家好我是 lemonhall
<lemonhall_pointe> 貌似是最长的了
<lemonhall_pointe> 还差一个字=-=
<lemonhallvista> 组成lemontree了
 * jiero comeback
<lemonhallpointer> 这样好了~
<lemonhalI> lemonhall 同情你
<lemonhallvista> lemonhal是潮流么？
<lemonhall9527> 满屏都是lemonhall了
<lemonhallxp> 唉，lemonhall 招谁惹谁了了
<Imlemonhall> 不知道耶~
<jiero> lemonhalI: ???
<lemonhalI> lemonhalI lemonhall0354 lemonhall0528 lemonhall940501 lemonhall9527 lemonhallpointer lemonhallvista lemonhallxp
<lemonhall9527> 唔。。。估计新手进来会疯掉
<lemonhall940501> 哈哈
<Imlemonhall> salle de citron~
<lemonhall940501> 大家去找个
<lemonhalI> lemonhall 叫你黑丝袜过来.
<lemonhall9527>  ..................
<lemonhall> ，，，
<lemonhalI> lemonhall保准她不知道是谁
<lemonhall> ....
<blueghost> 改回来了
<pointer> 改回来了+1~
<vic> +2
<vic> blueghost: 昨天实验成功了，除了那个取得资源列表 和opensource
<blueghost> vic:)
<blueghost> vic:) 你用 py 直接处理 xml 可以吗
<pointer> lemonhall, ..
<lemonhall> pointer: 小正太，干嘛？
<vic> blueghost: 可以啊 直接可以调用你的函数
<pointer> lemonhall, 是你么=-=,
<lemonhall> pointer: 是我。。。这里数 blueghost最无聊
<blueghost> vic:) 取得资源列表是 ser名字/coll名字  这样子格式
<vic> 没成功呢  试了好多次
<pointer> lemonhall, 為什麼……
<pointer> 话说google pinyin scim安装好了
<pointer> 要怎么用啊……
<cfy> zkwlx: 你有没有方便的传文件的软件?android?
<dororo>  Failed to convert file "/home/dororo/.aMule/ED2KLinks" to Unicod ，这个是什么原因
<zkwlx> cfy, 蓝牙？
<pointer> …… 阿
<dororo> 用opera点击
<pointer> 。。。。
<pointer> 啊喂有人告诉我么=-=/。。。
<pointer> ,..没人……
<dororo> opera点击ed2k链接没反应， Failed to convert file "/home/dororo/.aMule/ED2KLinks" to Unicod
<cfy> zkwlx: 我没蓝牙啊....有没有wifi的管理的?比如ftp
<lemonhall> cfy: 有
<zkwlx> cfy, 没用过，你搜搜
<lemonhall> cfy: 名字忘了，但是功能很强大，直接是SAMBA
<lemonhall> cfy: 可以直接访问WINDOWS共享
<cfy> lemonhall: zkwlx: miui有个ftp的.
<cfy> lemonhall: 不要windows!!!! samba倒是可以 XD
<blueghost> vic:) 你增加的 service  名字是什么
<vic> blueghost: bak
<lemonhall> cfy: 那个文件管理器同时自带一个任务管理器。。台湾人的一个软件。。。名字是真忘了。。。早期必装软件之一
<zkwlx> cfy, 我是在电脑上写好脚本，直接蓝牙和电脑同步，
<cfy> zkwlx: 哦....
<jiero> fastcopy?
<blueghost> vic:) getList (5, "bak/CPD.Studio demo"); 返回string
<cfy> lemonhall: zkwlx: 我下现在是adb push.....
<zkwlx> cfy, 我不喜欢插线:D
<vic> blueghost: 空字符串
<blueghost> .....
<cfy> zkwlx: 反正也要充电 ....
<blueghost> vic:) 你贴py源码看看
<zkwlx> cfy, 我有座充，momax的，前几天刚买的哈哈哈
<vic> 源码很简单的 就几行
<blueghost> vic:) 贴给我啊, 我一点py都不懂
<vic> blueghost: 等一下，
<blueghost> 好的
<imlg__> defy 路过
<pointer> 额 貌似成功了～
<zkwlx> imlg__, 嘿，、一样
<pointer> 在qt程序里不能用……
<pointer> 怎么办。。
<pointer> 。。gedit里也不能用
<jiero> see SVG logo http://www.shapecollage.com/download
<vic> blueghost: http://paste.ubuntu.com/619738
<pointer> ><
<jiero> stupid to have a close button on browser tab.
<pointer> 啊…………
<vic> blueghost: 看明白没
<jiero> roylez: https://tiles.crawl.develz.org/
<blueghost> vic:) 等等
<roylez> jiero: 超慢
<pointer> 额
<jiero> roylez: is that HTML5?
<roylez> jiero: 不知道，哪里可以开新游戏？
<blueghost> vic:) 等等,有点问题
<Cherrot> 有没有比AssultCube还好玩的第一人称射击游戏啊？
<jiero> roylez: all in one game?
<jiero> roylez: I suppose everybody in one dungeon
<roylez> jiero: 不是吧
<roylez> jiero: 老外玩得真快，nnnd
<roylez> jiero: 眼跟不上
<jiero> roylez: not all in tiles yet
<dreamysirc> roylez: 手跟得上就行了
<jiero> dreamysirc: its a turn based game...
<blueghost> vic:) 4是对的, 5是什么呢
<vic> 5是空字符串
<vic> 3 是 dbus.String(u'<list type="categories">\n <category name="Uncategorized"/>\n <category name="bulletin"/>\n <category name="demo"/>\n <category name="sub_demo"/>\n</list>\n')
<dreamysirc> jiero: 那眼跟得上也没用，要脑跟得上
<blueghost> vic:) 有问题
<lotutu> cfy: 你知道怎么在perl中把外部系统调用的标准错误输出重定向到一个变量中吗?
<vic> blueghost: 你 的问题
<vic> blueghost: ？
<blueghost> vic:) 3是category, 4是resource5是未用, 但我的源码是4是category5是resource6是未用
<lotutu> my $var =`func` 只能重定向标准输出的
<blueghost> vic:) 你看看 atomPub_manager/atomPM_common/daemoncommon.h看看
<blueghost> vic:) 第一个 enum
<vic> blueghost: 我看了，那就是py是从0开始计数？
<vic> blueghost: enum从0计数？
<roylez> jiero: https://tiles.crawl.develz.org/#watch-Markizxd   fire elementalist
<blueghost> enum 是从0开始技术就是5为resourcelist啊. 不会是从-1开始算吧
<vic> blueghost: 你用C++试试不就知道了
<blueghost> vic:) 正看着呢
<blueghost> 5啊
<vic> blueghost: 我注销一下 换fcitx，小小的拼音太弱了
<vic> blueghost: 看源码没用把  你写个client试试 不就知道了
<blueghost> vic:) 是5, 路径少一些东西, 我自己写的都忘了
<blueghost> vic:) 等等
<pointer> 啊
<pointer> 家里就我一个了
<pointer> 还会fcitx了……
<pointer> 貌似scim的兼容性很有问题
<blueghost> vi
<blueghost> 怎么走了
<blueghost> 回来
<blueghost> 回来
<blueghost> 回来
<blueghost> 回来
<^k^> blueghost:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<edison0354> vic: gtk2的主题在哪里调？
<edison0354> vic: 打开pidgin我就看到这个蛋疼的主题了……
<vic> edison0354: ~/.gtkrc
<edison0354> vic: 不是.gtkrc2.0?
<vic> .gtkrc-2.0
<blueghost> vic:) 应该是这样子
<blueghost> vic:) getList (5, "ser/col/catefilter/stat")
<blueghost> vic:) 后面俩个是分类过滤,以及状态过滤
<vic> bl
<vic> blueghost: 两个过滤都是什么东西，完整的给我一个。我试试
<blueghost> vic:) 试下 getList (5, "ser/col//") 应该会返回所有
<blueghost> vic:) 先不管他
<_Fly> kubuntu 10.04 所带 kde版本是多少？
<roylez> jiero: 那哥们挂在老鼠窝了
<edison0354> vic: 我现在的机器，连声音都没……
<pointer> 话说为什么不吧googlepinyin移植到fcitx，ibus上面啊T_T
<blueghost> vic:) 最后一个 0 是返回所有, 1是返回 新建/已修改, 2是返回已删除, 3是返回 新建/已修改 以及已删除 (就是除了未修改的,都返回)
<blueghost> vic:) 前一个是 分类的过滤, 多个分类以','相隔
<blueghost> vic:) "atomPub Manager/CPD.Studio atomPub Manager English/main,atomPub_manager,miscellaneous/3" 这是一个例子
<vic> blueghost: 还是空字符串
<vic> blueghost: 你写一个能正常工作的例子给我 我在py里实验
<blueghost> vic:) getList (5, ser/col//0) 硬定可以了
<blueghost> vic:) getList (5, ser/col//0) 应该可以了, 后面的 0 按道理来说应该可以省略
<vic> blueghost: 还是空字符串
<blueghost> ..........
<blueghost> vic:) 等等
<blueghost> vic:) 有控制台的吗
<vic> blueghost: 就是在控制台 实验的阿啊
<blueghost> vic:) 怎么我的用不了 dbus ,要装什么的吗
<vic> dbus-python
<vic> 然后 import dbus
<vic> blueghost: 你用C++能实验成功就说明你的代码没问题。。。
<blueghost> vic:) 等等
<blueghost> vic:) 怎么import
<jiero> roylez: they use auto explore
<vic> blueghost: 我给你写个完整的例子 你等等
<blueghost> vic:) 在我这实验正确啊
<blueghost> vic:) daemon 是不是异常退出了
<roylez> jiero: 我也用auto阿，他翻inventory太利索了
<dreamysirc> 没人说话了，只有说游戏的~~~~~~
<cfy> zkwlx: 来电通不错XD
<blueghost> vic:) iface.getList(5,"test/CPD.Studio demo//") 我的service 是 test
<blueghost> vic:) 返回正常
<blueghost> vic:) daemon 是不是异常退出了
<jiero> roylez: :D I only use mouse  to play this game.
<blueghost> vic:) iface.getList(5,"test/CPD.Studio demo") 这个也没错, 不加过滤选项也可以
<vic> blueghost: http://paste.ubuntu.com/619779
<pointer>   明天高考？
<mayaer> 恩。。
<mayaer> maya明年的明年高考。。
<mayaer> 明年的明天
<mayaer> 打错了。。。。。- -！
<zkwlx> cfy, 刚打饭去了
<blueghost> git 怎么抓取指定分支的
<blueghost> git 怎么抓取指定分支的
 * missing 那个知道有想unifont字体字符全的而且比较好看的字体?
<mayaer> 有tahoma么。。。。
<myke2> caleb-: 我原来错了
<myke2> caleb-: a=sid
<myke2> caleb-: 典型错误
<mouli> blueghost, git clone -b <branch> <remote_repo> 或者  git checkout -b <your local branch> <branch>
<myke2> caleb-: Pin: release a=unstable 应该是
<myke2> caleb-: /etc/apt/sources.list里面sid是否要改成unstable?
<blueghost> mouli:) 谢了, 我看了帮助知道了
<caleb-> myke2: 改成样的大概比较好
<caleb-> myke2: 改成一样的大概比较好
<zkwlx> 蛋疼，宿舍突然断电了....
<caleb-> zkwlx: 断电还能上网？
<myke2> caleb-: 我看到英文的帮助里面似乎说a=sid是错误的, 然后我看到有n=sid
<zkwlx> caleb-, 又突然来电了...
<myke2> caleb-: stable, testing, unstable的Pin-Priority分别设置什么比较好? 我看到expertimental说一般都是i
<myke2> caleb-: experimental都是1
<caleb-> myke2: 有高有低就行
<caleb-> myke2: experimental 默认不使用, 除非只有 experimental 有那包
<myke2> caleb-: 有个表格, 但是具体操作我又不知道了
<roylez> jasonjang:
<myke2> caleb-: The default Pin-Priority value for experimental archive is always 1 (<<100) since it is NotAutomatic archive
<myke2> caleb-: 然后另外3个就不太清楚
<myke2> caleb-: 上面有个Pin-Priority的表格, 但是我没有经验, 不清楚如何设置比较好
<myke2> caleb-: 990, 500, 100, 1, -1几个分界
<caleb-> myke2: 也可以用别的数字的
<myke2> caleb-: 不是, 不是说设置这几个
<myke2> caleb-: 而是提示说这几个上下有分界的
<myke2> caleb-: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch02.en.html#_tweaking_candidate_version
<^k^> ⇪ title: Chapter 2. Debian package management
<myke2> caleb-: Table 2.18. List of notable Pin-Priority values for apt-pinning technique.
<dreamysirc> myke2: 又都讲英文了
<myke2> caleb-: 我英文不好, 不是特别理解那个表哥
<myke2> caleb-: s/表哥/表格/
<caleb-> myke2: 表格下面有介绍的
<pointer> hi ~
<caleb-> myke2: 可以 google 看别人怎么设置
<dreamysirc> myke2: 我没有
<dreamysirc> myke2: 今天我试了没有密码也能用这nick？怎么回事，能只用密码才能登录么？
<caleb-> dreamysirc: irc 都不用密码的
<myke2> caleb-: 网上说法莫衷一是
<myke2> caleb-: 有的都设置600以上
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 怎么样才能只用密码登录，不然密码形同虚设般~~~~~~
<caleb-> dreamysirc: 一些 client 可以自动登录
<caleb-> dreamysirc: 但你不在线时无法阻止别人冒用
<cfy> dreamysirc: 有个保护的.
<caleb-> dreamysirc: 你上线时可以把冒用的踢走
<dreamysirc> cfy: 怎么个保护，莫非只有个ghost？
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 只能这样？
<caleb-> dreamysirc: 只能这样。
<yunfei> 1104装gnome3只能用PPA源吗？
<cfy> dreamysirc: 我找找
<dreamysirc> cfy: 恩，谢谢了
<cfy> dreamysirc: /msg nickserv help release
<cfy> dreamysirc: 不是这个....
<cfy> dreamysirc: 这个是解开nick的...
<dreamysirc> cfy: 额，莫非这就是排除法~~~~~~~
<cfy> dreamysirc: 不是...看错了...这个是解开的....是你要的相反步骤...就是当你的nick被锁时..
<zkwlx> edison0354, wwdc是北京时间几点？
<cfy> dreamysirc: /msg nickserv help set enforce
<edison0354> zkwlx: 1点
<Kandu> caleb-: 還是可以阻止冒用的
 * edison0354 用gnome3没有pidgin的notify了阿
<zkwlx> edison0354, thx
<cfy> edison0354: 如何设置一妙以后响铃声?
<dreamysirc> cfy: 谢谢了，我试试
<Kandu> caleb-: nickserv set enforce
<edison0354> cfy: 不知
<edison0354> cfy: 找找看？
<edison0354> cfy: 实在不行你自己写吧……
<cfy> edison0354: 好吧.....那怎么防御响一声呢?
<cfy> edison0354: 那我还不如花钱买.....
<cfy> edison0354: 写起来多麻烦...
<edison0354> cfy: ？
<Kandu> cfy: 系統設置，延遲響鈴?
<cfy> Kandu: 我找找miui是有的
<edison0354> vic: gnome3设置了图标主题咋没反应呢？
<Kandu> cfy: 我是說來電通
<vic> edison0354: kde党飘过
<cfy> Kandu: 没有发现有这个功能啊
<edison0354> vic: 汗
<Kandu> cfy: 設置->系統設置分頁->延遲秒數
<Kandu> cfy: 大概這樣
<cfy> Kandu: 没有这个东西....
<ramazan> kill all
<ramazan> high all
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，你不在用來電通？
<cfy> Kandu: 不同的平台功能可能不完全一样吧
<kowalski> o_o...0_0
<Kandu> 唔，說得很有道理
<oxoxoxoxoxoxoxox> hi all
<^k^> oxoxoxoxoxoxoxox, 好  ㍪ 
<hello_world> hi
<^k^> hello_world, 好  ㍪ 
<blueghost> oxoxoxoxoxoxoxox:) ??????? ?????
<myke2> caleb-: 有密码的账户登陆的时候不是要求输入密码的?
 * oxoxoxoxoxoxoxox crashed
<SixTimesPerNight> 哈哈哈
 * SixTimesPerNight go to home,mail to touch him
<jiero> 食人魔好玩啊有无数的棍棒投掷
<tenzu> jiero: 到底是啥游戏？
<jiero> tenzu: dungeon crawl stone soup
<jiero> tenzu: 你可以试试在线版本的。别人都能看你的一动
<tenzu> jiero: 试试去
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 大家都来玩Stone Soup了。https://tiles.crawl.develz.org/
<linsuxy> OSSalsa
<ircsux> oss和alsa哪个好啊
<NoIE> jiero: 怎么玩？
<pointer> 啊
<MeaCulpa>  jiero 哦，telnet?
<MeaCulpa> 我nethack还没玩够呢
<MeaCulpa> ipad上有nethack...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: websocket...好妖怪的东西
<MeaCulpa> 直接给我telnet不行么...
<sk_> .
<sk_> 没有人在？！
<touparx> ?
<touparx> 这么多人？为啥还说没人在
<sk_> 没人说话阿
<touparx> 刚才还有说nethack来泽
<touparx> s/泽/着
<sk_> 我的笔记本要在不同网络环境用，所以有不同代理服务器设置。有没有什么软件可以快捷切换代理服务器？
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> sk_: 浏览器还是全局？
<sk_> 全局
<sk_> 不光局限浏览器
<sk_> 我现在wine proximitron 将就
<MeaCulpa> 自己换环境变量咯
<sk_> 不光是那几个http_proxy变量起作用
<MeaCulpa> 再说那个啥，不同的app也认不同level的东西，你哪些app要走代理
<sk_> 比如我桌面(gnome)应用程序有的需要网络的
<MeaCulpa> gnome不知道...从没用过
<sk_> 这个和gnome关系其实不紧密
<MeaCulpa> 你具体哪些应用要走代理？gnome很松散的
<sk_> 我是想，把自己电脑localhost作为一个代理，然后所有应用程序的代理都写localhost。 然后，有个软件可以随时指定localhost 后面会对应哪个代理服务器
<sk_> 这样切换
<MeaCulpa> 维护自己电脑的路由表
<sk_> proximitron就是这样做的，
<sk_> 但是没有linux的
<sk_> linux应该有相同功能的东西，不知道privoxy可不可以。。没用过这个
<sk_> MeaCulpa: 维护路由表？ 说详细点
<sk_> 比如我有5个网络环境，有的不需要代理，有的需要代理，还有的需要用户名，口令的代理这个切换，通过维护路由表怎么实现？
<MeaCulpa> er... 这个， privoxy/pilipo因该有用
<MeaCulpa> 我以前情况和你差不多，但是我是为每个app指定的，没想要集中管理..
<cfy> 有没有人写过教程?
<cfy> 毕竟这么多年过去了.
<cfy> MeaCulpa: sk_: sk_这种情况
<sk_> 我是要集中的，不是翻墙用。呵呵
<sk_> 因为我到不同网络环境，所有应用程序都用同样的代理。
<MeaCulpa> sk_: 你这样的，就看Ubuntu怎么管理网络的了
<MeaCulpa> 反正Gentoo里面baselayout2 一锅端，集中搞定
<MeaCulpa> 要是用啥NetworkManager这种怪胎，就没想法了
<sk_> 我看看privoxy手册吧。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 是不是所有人都觉得它怪胎.....
<sk_> 我觉得ubuntu就挺怪的。:D
 * lifeng ms cfy又在折腾
<cfy> lifeng: - -!
<cfy> lifeng: 我就随便说了几句啊.......
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 儿子告诉孙子，等你长大了我才知道你爷爷是谁，你说怪胎不怪胎
<jzmer> 现在 www.lenovo.com 能不能上？
<jzmer> (续前面)(从国内)
<lifeng> cfy: 嘿嘿嘿
<sk_> 切换代理这个应该是在networkManager／或者其他连接管理这层之上的
 * NoIE 我的鼠标坏了，我想买一只新鼠标。
 * NoIE 我在网上搜索到的比较新的鼠标怎么都是蓝牙的？有线鼠标很不受待见吗？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 不解......你是说有些配置要等连上了nw才会获取么?然后没这些配置又连不上?
<cfy> NoIE: 你哪里搜的....
<ImN> :-D
<NoIE> cfy: 谷哥新闻。
<cfy> NoIE: 那是啥破地方......
<cfy> NoIE: 去卖的地方....
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 差不多
<blueghost> 状态应该是 state 还是 status, 两个有什么区别
<NoIE> cfy: 我想买之前多搜索一下。
<caleb-> NoIE: 有线鼠标有啥好搜的
<cfy> NoIE: 哦.我反正要求大,然后好用.就买来罗技的
<NoIE> cfy: 中关村的摊贩真是敢蒙人。
<cfy> NoIE: 貌似底端的走蓝牙的多
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 系统在引导的时候，nm
<NoIE> cfy: 我要四向滚轮的。。。我觉得四向滚轮很好用。
 * caleb- is 罗技粉
<cfy> NoIE: 差的.
<MeaCulpa> nm 自己不知道自己被哪些应用依赖
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 不过我这里的dhcpcd坏了...貌似-R参数用不了.....
<xrfang> 有用11.04的吗？我的系统时钟里面无法显示日期，你们有这个问题否
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 这个也会坏...
 * MeaCulpa 准备买笔记本，Dell预装Ubuntu那种，保证驱动不会有问题
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 不过,我忘了哪里看过调用的时候有两个-R,不会是负负得正吧...
 * MeaCulpa 准备买笔记本，Dell预装Ubuntu那种，保证驱动不会有问题, 预装Ubuntu的笔记本，XP和Linux的设备驱动都会不用折腾吧？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: -R参数你知道么?是抛弃dhcp那里的dns信息.不过我这里始终会获取
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 从不关心那个
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我现在只好chatter +i了...........
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 我网络一般都写死，遇到dhcp的也按经验ip办
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: dell 还有预装 ubuntu 么？
<MeaCulpa> dhcp的timeout我受不了
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 有，不少
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 貌似只有网购才有
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 嗯.写死不错.
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 网购，金东，新蛋都有
<cfy> NoIE: 预算多少?
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 很少 linux only 的硬件
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 你知道么，ip冲突报错都比dhcp获取地址快，所以我看到dhcp绕着走
<NoIE> cfy: 100，想买一个能用一两年的。
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 预装linux至少说明硬件不会是Vista/win7 only
<cfy> NoIE: 请问啥是四向
<caleb-> NoIE: 我的鼠标寿命都是 5 年起跳的
<NoIE> 说起来，我的鼠标按键寿命这么短，是不是和我经常3d建模有关呢？
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 我宁可给个烂地址，也不要启动的时候dhcp...浪费时间
<caleb-> NoIE: 按键太重了吧？
<edison0354> caleb-: 我39块钱的鼠标，2年坏了，然后换一个一模一样的
 * MeaCulpa 用logitech 劲雕，半年一换
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 半年……
 * caleb- 第一个鼠标用了 12 年
 * MeaCulpa 用logitech 劲雕，半年一换，国内好的鼠标都是右手人体工学的，我左手不会用
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 有钱人……
<edison0354> caleb-: 不玩游戏吧？
<lifeng> deadbeef还没进入debian
 * MeaCulpa 用logitech 劲雕，半年一换，国内好的鼠标都是右手人体工学的，我左手不会用，劲雕几十块钱一个
<NoIE> caleb-: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=287805
<caleb-> edison0354: 当年常玩 sc 来着
<MeaCulpa> 国内要买左手版，不容易
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 罗技M100鼠标评测
<pointer> 神马啊
<caleb-> edison0354: 后来那鼠标是被同学玩坏的
<MeaCulpa> 要是凑到几个人团购，还不错
 * MeaCulpa 只用左右对称的鼠标
<edison0354> caleb-: 额，你那鼠标的微动好好啊
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: +1
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 主要是因为买不起不对称的……
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 你左手？
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 不是
<cfy> NoIE: 依然不懂啥是四向滚轮.....
<caleb-> edison0354: 当年是米国产的鼠标啊
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 买不起左手版的不对称的
<edison0354> cfy: ……
 * jiero 运气真好，差点就被干掉了，一个随机卷轴把对方搞睡。
<edison0354> caleb-: 多少米？
<NoIE> caleb-: 可以左右滚动。
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 我是三指握鼠标
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 然后对称的抓的舒服些
<caleb-> edison0354: 565rmb
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 哦，high senser,我曾经也是
<edison0354> caleb-: ……………………
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 啥是high senser？
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 你是不是用手掌骨作为支点的
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 恩
<cfy> NoIE: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8746123915&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<caleb-> edison0354: 那个年代鼠标很金贵的
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 我手汗严重，只能用小鼠标
<cfy> NoIE: 这个说是四向?我没看出能左右啊
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 用手掌骨作为支点的，鼠标移动范围小，所以玩fps鼠标灵敏度要高
<NoIE> cfy: 我马嘛不让我去淘宝网上买东西。
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 用手掌骨作为支点的，鼠标移动范围小，所以玩fps鼠标灵敏度要高,加速度要小
<edison0354> cfy: 是说mac鼠标那样的四向马？
<cfy> NoIE: 你先看下...我不理解四向...
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 大部分人是low-senser, 手肘关节作为支点，鼠标移动范围大，灵敏度比较底，加速度大
<Freebuilder> sqlite 货币用什么类型？
<Freebuilder> 浮点？
<cfy> edison0354: 我不懂.我问
<MeaCulpa> Freebuilder: 还能用什么？
<edison0354> cfy: 囧
<lifeng> aron小朋友明天要考大学了
<caleb-> 鼠标移动范围小才是王道
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 哦
<edison0354> lifeng: 是的
<edison0354> caleb-: +1
<caleb-> 移动范围大太伤手了
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa, 浮点算帐准吗？
<cfy> edison0354: NoIE: 是滑轮可以往左右移动么?
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 不一定，理论上，移动范围大，sensitivity低的，瞄准的修正机会更多
<cfy> Freebuilder: 用双精度
<edison0354> cfy: 全方向
<MeaCulpa> Freebuilder: ...味考证...
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 那看啥游戏了
<MeaCulpa> Freebuilder: 尽量精度大
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 一般桌面用还是范围小比较好吧
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa, sqlite 只有八字节的浮点
<MeaCulpa> Freebuilder: 少用万元啥的单位
<NoIE> cfy: 不是，滚轮可以左右倾斜。
<cfy> edison0354: 就前后啊,我感觉.如何全方向?
<cfy> NoIE: 哦....
<MeaCulpa> Freebuilder: en,所以用分作为货币单位
<cfy> NoIE: 貌似m100 是50元不到啊...
<MeaCulpa> Freebuilder: 我国是多单位货币，你直接用分，类似日元
<cfy> NoIE: 淘宝有啥不好....那去 亚马逊或者京东好了
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 我指FPS...
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa, 用分那用整数还不如用定点，但范围太窄了
<MeaCulpa> Freebuilder: 也是...中小企业注册资金就是30w以上...
<NoIE> cfy: 明天我想去趟中关村，因为我给罗技公司打电话，他们说，我的鼠标可以保修。
<cfy> NoIE: 哦...
<edison0354> cfy: 其实MAC旧版鼠标的滚轮就是个轨迹球……
<edison0354> NoIE: 顺便来请客？
<MeaCulpa> Freebuilder: 那你难道用千元，万元？
<NoIE> edison0354: 你家住哪儿？
<edison0354> NoIE: 汗！我北航的
<NoIE> edison0354: 你家有妹妹吗？
<MeaCulpa> 中石油营业额多少元...
<edison0354> NoIE: ……
<cfy> Freebuilder: 你字符串好了....
<MeaCulpa> 能算到千亿够了吧
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa, 想想先
<cfy> Freebuilder: 这样总精确了.除非你需要高速度....
<pointer> ………………尼玛这孩子要做操作系统么6……
<MeaCulpa> 就用元吧，除非你要没事算中石油中石化总资产
<pointer> ……13岁…… 13岁……
<caleb-> Freebuilder: 写记帐软件？
<cfy> Freebuilder: 字符串转换成数字也不慢啊.像common lisp这种的内建大数的不用怕的.
<Freebuilder> 没有 #!/usr/bin/sqlite3 这样的脚本？
<edison0354> pointer: 你找到13岁的妹子了？
<edison0354> pointer: 算了，小孩子快跑吧，这里太YD了
<MeaCulpa> Freebuilder: shell都支持，只要是$0
<Freebuilder> caleb-, 帮舅舅写个，他老算错帐
<cfy> Freebuilder: 字符串啊.....
 * cfy 感觉被忽略了.......
<MeaCulpa> Freebuilder: 定点两位，够了
<pointer> edison0354, 是男的
<pointer> edison0354, 尼玛开始写操作系统了……
<MeaCulpa> Freebuilder: 我还是支持分
<MeaCulpa> Freebuilder: 我还是支持分，整数
 * Cherrot AssaultCube 太爽了
 * Cherrot 没想到一升级找到这么多服务器
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa, 每笔交易几千块，但他一个月才记一次
 * MeaCulpa Quake3看来真的死了，剩下的玩家也去了quakelive
<MeaCulpa> Freebuilder: 几千块，整数啊
<caleb-> Freebuilder: 不是很多现成的么？
<MeaCulpa> 定点2位也可以
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa, 没有分，的确没有分
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) quake3 下一个是什么
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: dunno
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) quake4??? 还是 quake 就消失了
<MeaCulpa> Freebuilder: 一算比例，分就出来了，比如税务啥的
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 
<MeaCulpa> quake4不知道，没买，不怎么玩
<blueghost> 状态应该是 state 还是 status, 两个有什么区别
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 上下文
<blueghost> 我在写文档
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 给上下文
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa, 私人的，哪算什么税，公司的就不用我写了
<pointer> ……完全听不懂他再说什么……[扶墙
<MeaCulpa> Freebuilder: ... gnucash, kmymoney
<pointer> “还有ld把代码链成了pe格式，我参照elf标准写的读取代码”。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> Freebuilder: 不要搞数据库了，直接文本文件...
<MeaCulpa> sqlite的话绝对够了，你舅舅不是中石化老总吧
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 一个文件的状态 包括 新增/已修改, 已删除, 没有任何改变. 这个状态怎么翻译
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: status
<blueghost> 新增的文件, 修改的文件, 删除但未确认的, 没任何改变的
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) thx
<cfy> Freebuilder: 貌似整数最大8byte.那么是 2^63-1=9223372036854775807
<caleb-> Freebuilder: 个人用记帐软件一堆
<blueghost> 两者确切的区别是什么啊
<cfy> Freebuilder: 整数足够了吧.....
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa, 他本来用电子表格的，一堆一堆的，冗余太大了
<caleb-> Freebuilder: 自己写还要 debug/maintain
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 石化也没那么多钱吧....
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 2^63啊
<MeaCulpa> Freebuilder: 恩，spread sheet 去死
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 有啊，算分的话
<blueghost> 是不是一个表示动作的状态, 一个表示某个物品的状态
<MeaCulpa> state更抽象一些
<MeaCulpa> 不过，真的无所谓啦
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 算成分也就除以100啊....
<blueghost> 我正恋爱, 或者我失恋中, 这样 是不是应该用 state
<pointer> 扶…………墙…………
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 哦, thx
<blueghost> pointer 的 state 是 扶墙中
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 恩
<tenzu_> pointer:  左手扶墙,右手很忙?
<pointer> tenzu_, 额？
<blueghost> tenzu:) 好猥琐
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 2^63? sqlite的整数？
<pointer> …………瓦要虚脱了……居然写操作系统……
<pointer> 13岁…… 13岁……
<pointer> 乃们安慰我一下吧=-=。。。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> 在怎么说也会有除法的，算帐绝不能用整数吧
<maya1> 大叔~~~
<caleb-> pointer: 认识个 13 岁的写操作系统?
<cfy> 9223372036854775807还是整的.加了1成了9.22337203685478e+18
<caleb-> pointer: 挺正常的吧
<MeaCulpa> 比如算汇率...
<tenzu_> pointer:  伪装正太找loli?
<pointer> caleb-, 额
<pointer> tenzu_, pia灰=-=
<cfy> MeaCulpa: Freebuilder: sqlite3只是存储吧....你肯定用语言啊. 比如common lisp.可是支持高精度浮点的
<blueghost> maya1:) 哪个大叔
<cfy> common lisp还支持任意精度的浮点
<pointer> 额正常么………………
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 2^63 -1
<blueghost> cfy:) 你想变9e+18吗
<cfy> blueghost: ?
<maya1> 哈哈
<maya1> 是你是你就是你！
<caleb-> 13 岁学了汇编写个操作系统有啥？
<caleb-> 都中学生了
<maya1> 谁13岁学汇编- -！
<maya1> 膜拜下。。。
<caleb-> 很多地区 13 岁都开始工作鸟
<pointer> caleb-,!!!!..........
<blueghost> cfy:) 你那个还是整数吧, 难不成想9e+18这样的整数??
<cfy> MeaCulpa: Freebuilder 用8byte的整数,就算精确到0.0001元.也是900万亿啦....
<caleb-> 古代 13 岁都嫁人鸟
<pointer> maya1, 表示13岁的时候学过，能写helloworld……
<fighterlyt> 12岁学basic
<pointer> 现在忘了……
<cfy> blueghost: 2^63就是得存成浮点了.....
<blueghost> caleb-:) 原始人 就得做奶奶了
<blueghost> cfy:) 没详细研究过, 暂时没这么的需求要研究
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa, 用浮点算了，万一哪天来个折扣
<pointer> 朱丽叶是13岁
 * cfy 算了......表示一直被忽略.......
<blueghost> 我家的猫5个月就做妈妈了
 * pointer 同~
<cfy> blueghost: 哈哈.小猫?
<blueghost> cfy:) 四个小猫呢. 找机会照张猫的全家福
<fillayu> hello
<cfy> blueghost: 不过我要是有这么高精度,我就字符串.能有啥.一个算帐软件.....
<fighterlyt> 发个全家福
<^k^> fillayu, 好  ㍭ 
<fillayu> 我MM，只有初中学历
<chendy> 猫5个月就性成熟啦？
<cfy> blueghost: 要是我,估计都不用sqlite.直接导出成lisp格式的.lol
<blueghost> cfy:) 没详细研究过,暂时还没这需要
<maya1> 啊
<maya1> 啊
<pointer> 瓦好郁闷……
<maya1> =-O
<blueghost> fighterlyt:) 还没照呢
<fighterlyt> 手机来一个
<blueghost> 猫5个月算人的几岁了
<pointer> fillayu, 瓦也初中学历， 握抓……
<pointer> blueghost, 50?
<fillayu> 什么？
 * MeaCulpa 给老婆开了瓶极品小青岛...
<blueghost> 我想我猫如果相当于13岁 就改当奶奶了
<fillayu> 你也初中学历
<blueghost> 我想我猫如果相当于人的13岁 就改当奶奶了
<fighterlyt> 哦耶
 * caleb- 也有初中学历
<pointer> blueghost, 那我时爷爷么=-=
<pointer> fillayu, 我说我也是初中学历=-=
<blueghost> pointer:) 你又不是古代的人
<pointer> blueghost, ;)
<blueghost> 你现在当爷爷, 不怕被抓啊. 那么小就耍流氓
<fillayu> pointer   你是初中生？
<pointer> 论坛好水=-=
<pointer> fillayu, 是恩=-=
<fillayu> 我想，找份兼职
<fillayu> 有谁有路子的
<pointer> 我也想
<blueghost> pointer:) 不水啊, 有讨论技术的
<pointer> blueghost, 还是很水~
<fighterlyt> 相对比较水
<fighterlyt> 尤其是晚上
<fillayu> 什么论坛
<pointer> fillayu, ubuntu中文社区啊
<pointer> fillayu, 乃不知道么
<fillayu> 那个论坛，我从来不去
<kay__> 大家好，linux下大家都用什么来聊msn啊
<MeaCulpa> 屁精
<fighterlyt> 用UBUNTU2年，大多数的问题，论坛上都能找到答案
<fighterlyt> pidgin
<kay__> 除了empathy，pidgin
<pointer> kay__, emesene~
<MeaCulpa> 屁精和废弛，libpurple shell
<pointer> kay__, amsn?
<pointer> fillayu, 为神马恩
<kay__> 要真的好的
<kay__> 能shipin
<kay__> 视频
<fillayu> 大多数的问题，直接google 就能得到
<fillayu> 不需要论坛
<kay__> 能传文件
<MeaCulpa> kay__: msn视频本来就挫
<kay__> fillayu说的是什么啊
<MeaCulpa> kay__: msn是正统im,视频无能
<kay__> 论坛是很有必要的
<fighterlyt> 论坛可以回复
<fillayu> 谁有兴趣搞个互联网项目，创业的
<fighterlyt> 可以问，也就是说，拥有主动权
<MeaCulpa> google结果也是论坛啊
<pointer> fillayu,  ……在中国啊中国。。
<fighterlyt> 上传==参与
<pointer> 论坛可以水=-=
<kay__> google就好象一个词典，东西就在哪里，你要去找。而论文有点面向对象面向用户的意思，你问的一些比较独特比较偏的问题，如果这个论坛有牛人的话，都可以得到答案
<kay__> 论坛
<MeaCulpa> 没有论坛，google去搜什么...
<pointer> 面向对象。。
<caleb-> 总要有人写，不然 google 搜啥
<caleb-> blog 多的是错误资讯
<caleb-> 在论坛写错了会有人指正
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: +1
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 从没人指正我的blog
<fighterlyt> 论坛是源头，而google只是检索信息
<pointer> 博客也有吧~
<pointer> 有评论的吧
<caleb-> 小 blog 留言的少
<kay__> 一句话，google就是机器人，论坛就是人
<fighterlyt> 没有内容，没有来源，检索就是无根之木
<caleb-> 大 blog 留言太多看不完
<kay__> ok？
<kay__> 这就是机器人和人的区别
<caleb-> 论坛还会更新资讯的
<pointer> ……热死了
<caleb-> 有些东西过期就没用了
<kay__> ASK：amsn与emesene哪个好？
<pointer> 瓦觉得amsn不如emesene好看~
<Cherrot> kay__: 好像 emesene 用的多一些
<MeaCulpa> amsn... tcl/tk...
<Cherrot> kay__: 为啥需要在弄个客户端呢？
<Cherrot> empathy这样的不够用吗？
<pointer> MeaCulpa, 很难看。。
<MeaCulpa> 有屁精这样的，一般人不会特地弄个客户端上msn吧，除非他只有msn一种m
<pointer> .....
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: 我也觉得...
<pointer> …… 我…… 不是一般人……
 * Cherrot 屁精........
<caleb-> 因为屁精 msn 支持不良
 * Cherrot Gtalk 各种方便~
<pointer> 额 那是什么……
<Cherrot> caleb-: empathy的支持怎样？
<Cherrot> 我平时没怎么用MSN
<kay__> 弄了半天，终于明白大家说的屁静言来是pidgin
<kay__> 汗
<kay__> empathy很好啊
<kay__> 界面很漂亮
<pointer> 。。。
<Cherrot> kay__: 我也第一次听到这个叫法
<pointer> empathy我这里登陆补上gt……
<Cherrot> kay__: 我说的是对MSN支持好吗？
<kay__> 但是不能传图片，不能传文件
<kay__> 所以我想换换
<kay__> 这里面怎么传图片呢
<kay__> 我让搭建看看我的
<pointer> 搭建？
<MeaCulpa> 图片...
<yuhuayang07> 图片上传到imgur.com
 * MeaCulpa 用自己的相册放健康图片，不健康的，就到处乱扔了
<yuhuayang07> 在这里贴上图片链接
<kay__> 大家
<kay__> 如何上传到imgur。com
<pointer> 我发现ylmf有个域名居然是www.xp.com
<MeaCulpa> pointer: 才发现啊
<pointer> MeaCulpa, 恩
<blueghost> office 一开,整个系统都变慢
<blueghost> 谁开发一个超轻量的 office 软件
<qinglingquan> ylmf是啥？
<myke2> ylmf做了什么
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) ylmf 干嘛
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 你想爱国??
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 我不知道啥东西，呵呵
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 爱国者用的 linux
<pointer> ylmf会不会被ms告域名侵犯版权~~
 * Cherrot 测试一下是否掉线
 * Cherrot 掉了………………
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 是原来折腾过xp的那个？
<pointer> 额深度也出linux了？
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 你去看
<kay__> http://imgur.com/aii59
<blueghost> http://www.ylmf.org/
<kay__> 这个图片
<kay__> 看看吧
<kay__> empathy： http://imgur.com/aii59
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) http://www.ylmf.org/
<Cherrot> pointer: 好像没比与林木风晚多少把
<fighterlyt> 试试abiword
<pointer> Cherrot, 那ylmf是什么时候开始的=-=。。。
<fighterlyt> 轻量级
<kay__> 别跟我提ylmf，听到就觉得烦
<Freebuilder> cfy, 仔细考虑之后我还是用了整数
<myke2> kay__: ?
<kay__> 拾人牙慧有意思么？
<kay__> 我给大家看得图片看到了么
<blueghost> fighterlyt:) 哦, 我试试
<Cherrot> pointer: 忘记了  那天去他的论坛看了看
<kay__> http://i.imgur.com/aii59.png
<Colin-shzsc> 滑稽了，我用 ubuntu 的 livecd 成功把 grub2 安装到了 boot 分区上并且以此成功启动了 archlinux，可这时再想重新 grub-install 一下就提示没法读取 core.img……
<Cherrot> pointer: 我用Linux才半年
<pointer> kay__, 看到了~
<blueghost> ylmf 怎么程序图标还是 ubuntu 的. 连一个图标都没吗
<pointer> Cherrot, 我也没多多少啊~
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 爱国者的没兴趣，还真是同一个
<Colin-shzsc> 难道 ubuntu/debian 的 grub2 打过什么补丁？
<Cherrot> blueghost: 是不是为了表示对Ubuntu的尊重？
<kay__> 那就是empathy
<blueghost> Cherrot:) 我咋知道, 没用过. 中国山寨的
<fighterlyt> empathy怎么安装qq插件
<Cherrot> fighterlyt: 直接装那个libqq2010就行了啊
<fighterlyt> 哦，明白了
<Cherrot> fighterlyt: 虽说是for 皮筋的，empathy也可以用
<kay__> 当初在google code上下了一个协议
 * Cherrot 表示还是webQQ好用
<kay__> 不记得是不是这个libQQ2010
<fighterlyt> I thought it only work for pidgin
<kay__> also empathy
<blueghost> fighterlyt:) 你说的 abi 什么的, 能打开 lib啥office 的吗. 我已写了好几段了
<fighterlyt> blueghost可以的
<MeaCulpa> abiword/
<blueghost> è°¢
<fighterlyt> blueghost? 蓝鬼？ 懒鬼？
<blueghost> 懒鬼
<kay__> 色鬼
<xiaobot> 有用手机上的吗
<qinglingquan> 蓝精灵？
<Cherrot> 蓝精灵~
<kay__> bluefilm 不就是黄色电影吗
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 忧郁的魂
<pointer> !
<Cherrot> kay__: 没错~
<fighterlyt> 我只知道 adult
<MeaCulpa> ...
<qinglingquan> 哈哈
<kay__> 所以 blue ghost就是色鬼了
<kay__> 哈哈
<fighterlyt> adult video
<Cherrot> 哈哈
<Cherrot> 欧美的蓝色 就是我们的黄色
<fighterlyt> 蓝色生死恋的英文翻译就是blue ghost
<Cherrot> 为啥我的compiz 总是重启？
<xiaobot> 晕
<Cherrot> 内存泄露？
<pointer> ~
<xiaobot> freenode上面还有其他中文房间没？
<kay__> 同问
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 宣传 稳定压倒一切 的linux 你还敢用吗?
<pointer> ....
<kay__> 北京日报讯(记者刘昊) 中国人的姓名用汉语拼音拼写将很快出台国家标准，今后无论是国际会议、还是护照填表，用汉语拼音拼写中国人名，必须姓在前，名在后。
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 如果是freebsd我就用：）
<kay__> so Han Meimei 就是韩梅梅
<lifeng> kay__: 我印象中这个标准至少有好几个月了
<caleb-> lin meimei
<kay__> 是，
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 让我想到了维稳. 你装了 ymlf ,你上 irc 你也得小心点. 你就不怕国保在里面装了啥监视的东西???
<kay__> 最近因为写论文的需要，才关注
<blueghost> Han Meimei???
<xiaobot> 哈哈
<kay__> 真有叫blueghost的啊
<fillayu> 明天要上班了喽
<caleb-> kay__: 不可能马上全改的
<pointer> ylmf的鼠标是苹果的恩
<lifeng> blueghost: 熊猫什么时候也染指ylmf了？
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 我只是不知道ylmf是什么意思，你说“爱国者”，我就不会再考虑了。
<pointer> 没有vi/vim
<caleb-> kay__: 历史人物 / 证件 啥的
<kay__> 那我从我的第一篇论文开始就用新的国家标准
<blueghost> lifeng:)  http://www.ylmf.org/ 自己看
<pointer> 连vi都没有=-=。。。。。
<kay__> 没vi算什么
<lifeng> caleb-: 常凯申嘛
<caleb-> 护照改名是大事啊
<xiaobot> 难道freebsd就一定安全么
<kay__> 新的人都是这样，
<metbsd> vi有毛用
<caleb-> 学历证件也不能随便改
<cfy> openbsd一定安全么?
<kay__> 旧的暂时不知如何办了
<caleb-> kay__: 住国外的华人也不会理
<metbsd> 安不安全是看用户的
<pointer> 我爸好烦=TAT
<xiaobot> 上次不是说美国人在上面放后门么
<qinglingquan> metbsd: 同意！！！
 * lifeng 我护照上的名字是符合那标准的
<caleb-> lifeng: 有逗号么？
<kay__> 没有
<caleb-> lifeng: Lin Meimei / Lin, Meimei 不一样
<kay__> 护照上不是写明 surname & given name 的么
<kay__> 就是你放的位置问题
<caleb-> 信用卡…
<kay__> 所以护照不是问题
<lifeng> blueghost: 没看到熊猫的踪迹
<kay__> 信用卡我不太清楚，我感觉应该也是区分姓和名而不是写一起的
<caleb-> 还有 Mei-Mei / MeiMei / Mei-mei 等等
<xiaobot> 中国专家太多
<lifeng> caleb-: 没有逗号
<kay__> 至少中国银行是这样
<blueghost> lifeng:) 没说有熊猫啊
<kay__> xiaobot： 为什么有这种感慨
<pointer> 据说gcc，make,configure这些貌似都有问题……
<cece>  /quit
<kay__> 一般是这两种
<blueghost> pointer:) 什么问题
<kay__> Han Meimei & Han Mei Mei
<pointer> blueghost, ylmf
<blueghost> 哦
<xiaobot> 不搞点名堂出来他们觉得你忽视砖家存在的价值
<caleb-> 张章不分
<caleb-> 萧肖不分
<pointer> ,,,
<kay__> 这枚办法，中国同音字太多
<blueghost> kay__:) 应该以五笔作为编码
<kay__> haha
<xiaobot> 哈哈
<qinglingquan> 到国外直接用中文名字？
<blueghost> 韩梅梅 叫 fjghstxstx
<blueghost> 我五笔不懂
<kay__> faint，如何读
<caleb-> 坟忑
<kay__> 不是，我失火blueghost提供的那串zimu
<kay__> 字母
<caleb-> 千里mm 貌似远离社区了？
<blueghost> fjfhstxstx=>韩梅梅
<lifeng> blueghost: 五笔译码比较麻烦
<pointer> 德语的单词好变态
<blueghost> lifeng:) 有什么麻烦的,专家不就这样吗
<caleb-> http://www.ikde.org/discuss/about-about-kde/ # 千里孤坟 says: 2011/02/17 at 10:06 am
<^k^> ⇪ title: 关于“关于 KDE” | I, KDE
<myke2> ylmf, 那个我听说很久的, 今天看了下, 哈哈. 原生下载软件竟然还是wine的
<lifeng> pointer: 伤不起有个德语版的
<pointer> lifeng, 恩，我看过~
<pointer> myke2, 什么原生下载软件？
<blueghost> 柠檬又去扣女了
<lifeng> blueghost: 韩梅梅->fjfhstxstx容易，反过来就要抓狂了
<myke2> pointer: 原装
<blueghost> lifeng:) 你管她呢.
<caleb-> 名字全转成 checksum 得了
<pointer> myke2, 有什么啊
<caleb-> echo 韩梅梅 | md5sum -
<blueghost> lifeng:) 专家让你折腾就得折腾
<caleb-> 重名机率小
<blueghost> lifeng:) 专家会说这是中国特色
<caleb-> 真是好设计啊好设计
<myke2> pointer: 就看了下外观&&介绍
<qinglingquan> 唉！砖家
<kay__> 我一直想知道Xchat能否聊QQ
<blueghost> myke2:) 中国的东西 一看就山寨
<hclhdj_> ÎÒ¿´µ½µÄÔõôÊÇÂÒÂ룬¸÷λ°Ý°Ýæ°¡
<^k^> hclhdj_:say 我看到的怎么是乱码，各位拜拜忙啊 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<hclhdj_> Ôõô¸Ä°¡£¿
<^k^> hclhdj_:say 怎么改啊？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<blueghost> kay__:) 你用 linux 干嘛的, 不就是 有好的想法就 改吗
<hclhdj_> 在属性里改？
<kay__> 什么
<blueghost> kay__:) 你有这么好的构思, 支持你改 xchat, 让它支持 qq
<pointer> myke2, 。。。。
 * blueghost 支持 kay__ 改 xchat, 让xchat 上 qq
<kay__> 哈哈，我还没那么牛
<myke2> blueghost: 山寨还好, 你看看他社区在讨论些什么
<lainme> kay__: bitlbee-libpurple/minbif可以，不过前者不能处理验证码，后者没用过
<hclhdj_> 哈哈，看到中文了
<kay__> blueghost 你那句话怎么发的的
<kay__> 啊
<hclhdj_> 英文的ubuntu好多人啊，1634个人。。。。。。。。。。。
<blueghost> kay__:) 有什么牛的, 不是有个 libqq 什么的, 找他的开发档, 想办法应用到 xchat 不就好了吗
<pointer> …………ylmf大概是可以倍配置成ubuntu默认的样子的
<pointer> 我去试试~
<kay__> 支持牛人 blueghost 实现Xchat的QQ功能
<xiaobot> webqq不是很好么
<myke2> pointer: 包管理是APT?
<kay__> 不好
<blueghost> kay__:) xchat本身就有强大的插件功能, 你可以用 perl, tcl, c/c++ 来扩展. 不用在xchat 内部改 也行, 弄个插件
<pointer> myke2, …… 只是说样子~
<soiamso> blueghost: 别推动qq
<hclhdj_> webqq不行的
<lainme> kay__: 那两个是转IM到IRC的，可以在任何irc客户端里连
<blueghost> kay__:) 插件有详细的 说明, 在 xchat 官网找.
<myke2> pointer: 你用过?
<kay__> 似乎你用过的样子
<blueghost> soiamso:) 有想法就该实现. 对吧, 他对 qq 有兴趣, 开发出来就是好的. 我们用不用就是 另一回事
<pointer> myke2, …… 虚拟机里…… 曾经试过
<hclhdj_> 老大们，还有其他中文irc吗？
<hclhdj_> 我是新来的，谢谢
<blueghost> kay__:) 没用 xchat 实现过 qq, 但用过 xchat 的插件实现过机器人, 以前有个 用yaho小鱼翻译来翻译 #ubuntu 聊天的 插件
<myke2> blueghost: bot实现起来方便么?
<myke2> blueghost: 我以前用Perl写过bot, 现在全忘了
<blueghost> kay__:) 在 #ubuntu 中有人说句话, 翻译后就在 我私聊窗口中 给我说译文
<qinglingquan> hclhdj_: 可能会有，但人不会多
<blueghost> myke2:) 如果 xchat 用插件弄机器人, 是个人机混合的机器人
<kay__> 牛啊
<hclhdj_> 恩，好的，我就在ubuntu安家吧
<hclhdj_> ：）
<blueghost> myke2:) 如果你装了 xchat 相关的lib, 可以直接 输入 命令来测试的
<myke2> blueghost: 我不用xchat
<myke2> blueghost: Perl当时我还不会控制
<blueghost> myke2:) 忘了是什么了, 如果是 tcl 的话,貌似是 /tcl ... 这样的
<blueghost> myke2:)
<myke2> blueghost: 我记得写的函数里面似乎无法printf到stdout的
<pointer> G搞定了
<blueghost> kay__:) 我不是说牛, 我是告诉你, 应该可以在 xchat 实现 qq 功能 的
<myke2> blueghost: Perl现在都忘记光了, 要重学的.
<qinglingquan> 我用过perl oicq登陆的时候挺困难的
<blueghost> myke2:) 我更不懂 perl, tcl 我也不懂, 我知道有这个功能. 那个翻译机器人我是用c来做的
<myke2> blueghost: 只记得语法和C很像
<blueghost> 该死
<blueghost> kay__:) 有想法,就实现他, 支持你. 做好了, 总会有人用的
 * qinglingquan 支持！！！
<myke2> blueghost: 写QQ要逆向工程的吧, 没那么容易的
<blueghost> myke2:) 不是有个 libQQ 的吗
<kay__> 懂得人觉得很简单，不懂的就觉得超级不可思议
<blueghost> myke2:) 应该用这个就可以了吧
<myke2> blueghost: 这个QQ每个版本都不同的, libQQ我觉得Tx很快就会封掉的.
<blueghost> myke2:) 只是让 xchat 来qq,又不是要从头实现qq
<blueghost> myke2:) 那我就不清楚了
<metbsd> 怎么放wma啊
<myke2> blueghost: 协议
<myke2> mplayer可以放否?
<blueghost> myke2:) 那我就不清楚了
<blueghost> wma貌似很多都可以放吧
<kay__> 可以
<alpha080> win32codecs
<metbsd> 那个beep media player放不了
<kay__> mplayer +filename
<xiangfu> there is a irc style client for MSN
<alpha080> 装下解码包吧
<kay__> 可能是你没有安装解码器
<blueghost> vic:) 不好意思, 聊聊, 聊过头了
<blueghost> vic:) 我继续写文档
<alpha080> 蚊子好多，烦
<kay__> 色鬼在写什么文档啊
<vic> blueghost: 劳逸结合
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 你前段时间折腾的那个华丽的窗口管理器叫什么来着？
<blueghost> alpha080:) 有个软件可以驱蚊. 会发出一个某种超音波
<myke2> 你越是觉得烦他越是多
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) e17
<pointer> http://yyyyiiii.blogspot.com/2011/06/blog-post_06.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+yizhe+%28%E8%AF%91%E8%80%85%29&utm_content=Twitter 这个~
<pointer> 好长……
<alpha080> 他大概写the story of O
<blueghost> poi
<myke2> 和动物和谐相处
<kay__> 原来这里很热闹啊，今天白天才发现
<qinglingquan> blueghost: (⊙o⊙)哦
<blueghost> pointer:) 你是国外吗
<pointer> blueghost, fq了~
<alpha080> blueghost: 不信这个，我还不如养些公蚊子
<blueghost> alpha080:) .......
<blueghost> 不说了
<myke2> qinglingquan: wm的话折腾下subtle
<qinglingquan> myke2: 哦，我先查查看
<vic> blueghost: 前段时间是不是你说的 wm，和uml？
<xiangfu> http://www.bitlbee.org/main.php/news.r.html
<xiangfu> blueghost: ^ you QQ irc idea already implement in MSN
<blueghost> vic:) 是啊
<blueghost> xiangfu:) 不是我的 idea 的, 是 kay__ 的
<vic> blueghost: 汗
<blueghost> vic:) 怎么
<xiangfu> BitlBee currently supports the following IM networks/protocols: XMPP/Jabber (including Google Talk), MSN Messenger, Yahoo! Messenger, AIM and ICQ, and the Twitter microblogging network (plus all other Twitter API compatible services like identi.ca and status.net).
<xiangfu> :)
<lainme> xiangfu: it is also valid for qq, if using bitlbee-libpurple. but the captcha is not working
<vic> blueghost: 没什么。就是突然想起来了
<pointer> Bezirksschornsteinfegermeister......一个德语单词这么长……
<xiangfu> lainme: ok. never try this app, I just know it.
<pointer> Rindfleischetikettierungsüberwachungsaufgabenübertragungsgesetz
<pointer> 这个字是由100个字母组成的。就出现在爱尔兰作家乔埃斯James Joyce,1882-1942作品FinnegansWake的扉页，象征，代表亚当和夏娃的堕落。
<pointer> 11.lopadotemachoselachogaleokranioleipsanodrimhypotrim
<pointer> matosilphioparaomelitokatakechymenokichlepikossyphopha
<pointer> ttoperisteralektryonoptekephalliokigklopeleiolagoiosiraiosira
<pointer> iobaphetraganopterygon
<^k^> pointer:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<Freebuilder> SQL 定义参照完整性只有 ON DELETE 、ON UPDATE 两个没有一个 ON APPEND 之类？
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: Append是什么？
<xiangfu> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Longest_word_in_English
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 我的意思是指子表添加数据，父表没有相应记录时
<alpha080> 李开复：真实。每一道工艺，每一种菜，都要当着顾客的面进行操作。这就是面对用户操作，同时界面友好。一份煎饼果子就是一份煎饼果子，它不可能因为当地的法律法规，有部分鸡蛋和油条未予显示
<pointer> append是追加吧~
<myke2> do; while(0);
<pointer> 。。。
<Freebuilder> ON APPEND 是我臆造的，表达个意思而已
<xiangfu>  :(){:|:&};:
<pointer> xiangfu, 这个不就是那个榨干内存的……
<xiangfu> pointer: :)
<xiangfu> for test your system :)
<pointer> lol
<xiangfu> but not for mem test. for 'fork' test. :D
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 公寓搞定了?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 就提交了申请。说月底再跟我联系
<pointer> xiangfu, which would kill ur entire memory space?
<xiangfu> pointer: no. depends your os configure.
<pointer> :(){:|:&};: 其实一直都看不懂……
<pointer> configuration?
<xiangfu> pointer: the number of programs and processes which may execute
<xiangfu> pointer: the number of programs and processes which may execute
<pointer> xiangfu, but anyway that would kill my entire memory space
<pointer> xiangfu, i tried it and i could do nothing for i t
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 太晚了
<xiangfu> fork(){fork()|fork() & };  fork() <--- :)
<pointer> :(){:|:&};:
<xiangfu> : <-- just a name of funtion
<fighterlyt> 什么公寓？
<cuihao> 有什么比较NB的DNS推荐？自动fanqiang地址 -v- ?
<pointer> fork是干什么的啊
<xiangfu> cuihao: the GFW using ip address also.
<xiangfu> cuihao: GFW 也有是根据IP的BLOCK 的
<cuihao> xiangfu, 我知道，就是厉害点的DNS就行
<pointer> xiangfu, 是uses 吧
<xiangfu> cuihao: 比如 facebook. twitter.
<xiangfu> pointer: thanks. my English too bad.
<cuihao> xiangfu, 我家的DNS太烂
<pointer> the gfw also blocks ip?............
<pointer> xiangfu, :)
<xiangfu> cuihao: you should search everything with 'open' try search 'open dns' :)
<xiangfu> cuihao: http://www.opendns.com/
<xiangfu> pointer: of cause
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 怎么太晚了？
<xiangfu> 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220
<cuihao> xiangfu, 我已经在用opendns。就是想起来以前同学推荐过一个很厉害的DNS，忘了是啥。
<xiangfu> 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<xiangfu> pointer: PING facebook.com (69.63.189.11) 56(84) bytes of data. you can try to use IP address
<metbsd> xiangfu, 又没中文了？
<Cherrot> linux 有类似Dreamweaver之类的软件么？
<pointer> Cherrot, 多了去~
<hclhdj-> 有没有autocad啊？
<xiangfu> hclhdj-: kicad
<xiangfu> metbsd: :D
<hclhdj-> 好，去试试
<Cherrot> pointer: 比如说？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一般要提前3个月
<pointer> Cherrot, eclipse~netbeans~vim~emacs~............
<Cherrot> pointer: 我只想要个可视化HTML的……
<cuihao> 今天被墙的很厉害
<Cherrot> pointer: 算了，还是用netBeans凑合把
<pointer> CHerrot, html可视化是浮云~
<pointer> CHerrot, phpjsp神马~
<metbsd> GFW不知道是用什么操作系统的
<hclhdj-> 睡觉了，88
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: Cisco, fabric OS
<Cherrot> pointer: 网页这一套实在不感冒……结果还要帮别人写界面
<pointer> ，/
<metbsd> fabric OS是啥啊
<pointer> l
<pointer> 啊绿色的
<cuihao> 换个DNS就是好，百度终于上的去了
<gebjgd> 百度。。。。。。
<gebjgd> 也会被锁?
<cuihao> gebjgd, 是DNS过于垃圾的问题
<cuihao> gebjgd, 也不对，是ISP过于垃圾的问题
<cuihao> ...mp3.baidu.com 还是上不去，悲剧
<wzlxx> maybe emelFM2
<alvin_rxg> 换个 dns， huangpian.com 终于上去了
<ofan> 不给力
<cuihao> ...黄片和中草药
<caleb-> ...黄片和中草药
<pointer> http://www.douban.com/note/138675881/ 这里咆哮好多
<cuihao> 唉，我真不容易。要一个个把baidu的域名加入host
<cuihao> douban也上不去 = =
<caleb-> douban 也被墙？…
<caleb-> 活在兲朝真不容易
<cuihao> 是我的ISP太垃圾
<cuihao> 很多地址连不上
<tenzu_> 无聊了
<gebjgd> 幸福啊
<tenzu_> 啥幸福?
<cuihao> 我这里119.x开头的baiduIP可以访问，123.x开头的不行。这可能是啥情况？
<gebjgd> 你猜
<tenzu_> 猜出来了
<cuihao> 百度百科都号称全球最大的中文百科全书了...
<ofan> 早就这么说了吧
<cuihao> 有没有修改DNS就能上GAE的方法，这玩意儿不用封那么死吧
<caleb-> 全球最大的中文垃圾资料
<Colin-shzsc> 为啥 ubuntu 的 livecd 可以把 grub2 装到 boot 分区上并且可以成功引导，可引导到 archlinux 再想 grub-install 成 arch 上装的 grub2 版本就不行了……
<cuihao> 要安装到MBR吧
<Colin-shzsc> 问题是我这边 grub 呆在 mbr 里头就会被 win 下面的 trados 带的 flexlm 破坏掉
<Colin-shzsc> 而且为啥 ubuntu 的 livecd 的 grub2 就可以装到分区而且可以正常引导？
<Colin-shzsc> 那个 flexlm 太他妈的猥琐，一个管理授权的东西都要以那么野蛮的方式写 mbr……
<Colin-shzsc> 可我又希望能用 arch 源里安的 grub2 版本，用 ubuntu 的 grub2 有时候 arch 的 tty 会莫名其妙的显示不正常
<cuihao> 想想看真是可悲啊，我的各种博客一个接一个被墙，唯一没墙的livespace自己关门了
<zkwlx> 哈哈
<zkwlx> 高中的还在线的是不是该睡觉了:D
<cuihao> I am
<zkwlx> cuihao, 你肯定不是高三的
<cuihao> right
<cuihao> 高一
<zkwlx> 恩，不错，前途无聊
<zkwlx> .....s/聊/量/
<cuihao> 前途是挺“无聊”
<Kandu> 0_o
<cuihao> 为了让我妈上百度，忙了一晚上
<cuihao> 百度、新浪微博，貌似上不去的都是123.*地址段的。
<cuihao> 现在这都啥玩意儿啊…… 外国的被墙就算了，国内的也上不去
<zkwlx> 等我有了孩子，我都不打算让他摸windows
<linsux> 你妈好现代化啊
<linsux> 微博都会玩
<cuihao> 她只看。而且，我貌似修不好了。
<cuihao> 她整天向我诟病Linux，说都是用了Linux才上不去baidu什么的。
<zkwlx> 呵呵，可以理解，你告诉他你用win就该玩游戏了，她就不会说什么了
<cuihao> 其实我在虚拟机里面装了个正版WinXP。
<Freebuilder> sqlite char 存的是 utf-8 吗？
<zkwlx> 马上就要WWDC了！！！还有37分钟
<Kandu> zkwlx: 哪兒有直播？
<zkwlx> http://live.macx.cn/
<zkwlx> http://live.weibo.com/zb/20110607593
<zkwlx> 这个是新浪的
<linsux> wwdc是啥
<zkwlx> 苹果全球开发者大会
<linsux> 太奢侈了
<linsux> 睡觉
<neolkb> zkwlx: 什么时候
<zkwlx> 1点
<zkwlx> 直播连接在上面几行
<yaolexiang> ..
 * edison0354 没有官方视频直播啊，怨念啊
<zkwlx> 口。。。。口头直播。。。蛋疼
 * edison0354 反正也不是第一次看文字直播了
<chongwish> edison0354: 直播啥呢？
<zkwlx> edison0354, 你明天不上课？
<edison0354> zkwlx: 在教主面前，神马都是浮云
<edison0354> chongwish: WWDC2011
<zkwlx> edison0354, 哈哈
<chongwish> edison0354: 有啥好看的？
<edison0354> chongwish: 汝等是不理解的
<zkwlx> chongwish, 主要是苹果的发布就是技术的潮流啊
<edison0354> zkwlx: no no
<chongwish> zkwlx: 看能你们对这些敏感所以喜欢吧，我是不敏感的
<chongwish> edison0354: 不是啥？
<edison0354> zkwlx: 水果发布会有三大看点
<edison0354> zkwlx: 1.乔布斯
<edison0354> zkwlx: 2.乔布斯
<edison0354> zkwlx: 3.乔布斯
<zkwlx> edison0354, 你丫真基情
<edison0354> zkwlx: ^
<edison0354> zkwlx: ……
<chongwish> edison0354: 你口味真种阿
<chongwish> edison0354: 今晚几时结束？
<edison0354> chongwish: 不知
<chongwish> edison0354: 几时开始？
<chongwish> edison0354: 你在现场了么？
<edison0354> chongwish: ……怎么可能……
<chongwish> edison0354: 你想买apple的啥？不会是jobs吧
<chongwish> edison0354: 不在现场如何关注？
<edison0354> chongwish: 文字直播……
<chongwish> edison0354: 哪里有文字直播？
<bjshdq> ok
<bjshdq> 看到否？
<bjshdq> 我进来了
<chongwish> edison0354: 不会是你来给我们直播吧
<edison0354> bjshdq: 恩
<edison0354> chongwish: ……
<chongwish> bjshdq: 你没有进来
<bjshdq> 嗯，继续直播
<bjshdq> 没进来？
<chongwish> bjshdq: 大侠，你是来直播的？
<edison0354> Well, the wings didn't flap, but you'll have to use your imagination for that.
<edison0354> 囧
<bjshdq> 我来讨论兼职直播的。。
<chongwish> bjshdq: 这你没的，来秀名言的？
<chongwish> bjshdq: 没有兼职，兼职人在日本呢
<chongwish> edison0354: 看错了，是你在秀名言
<edison0354> chongwish: ？
<bjshdq> 。。。。
<edison0354> bjshdq: ～～～～～～～
<edison0354> ofan: 出来吧
<bjshdq> 对于新 Lion 来说，Version + 自动存储功能，简直无敌了
<chongwish> ofan: 进去吧
<edison0354> bjshdq: 就是时间机器对文件应用啊
<chongwish> bjshdq: version有用？
<bjshdq> 是的，但是很革命了，对于桌面系统来说
<edison0354> AirDrop   则会啥？
<edison0354> 这啥？
<bjshdq> 嗯，就是各种快照
<edison0354> bjshdq: 其实我最期待的是支持ZFS
<bjshdq> 两台Lion之间
<bjshdq> 直接通过wifi传输文件
<edison0354> 哦
<edison0354>  Go into AirDrop and you'll see all the other users who are running AirDrop. To share a file, just drop a file onto the user in question. They then receive a notification and, hey presto, file exchanged.
<edison0354> 神了……
<bjshdq> 在apple搞os x ZFS开发那人写过文章，说那玩意儿种植了
<bjshdq> 终止了
<edison0354> ……
<chongwish> bjshdq: version可以干啥？
<chongwish> bjshdq: 有啥不可以通过wifi传文件？
<bjshdq> He's also looking at all the versions of the document, an easy view into the history of the doc. Any thesis-writers out there? This feature is for you.
<bjshdq> 只要打开wifi就好，无需配置，直接传输文件
<chongwish> bjshdq: 在哪里看文字直播？
<bjshdq> 主打就是无需配置
<edison0354> drop and send
<bjshdq> 我看的瘾科技的图文直播
<chongwish> bjshdq: 自动设置好后就可以了
<chongwish> edison0354: 你也看因科技的？
<edison0354> chongwish: 恩
<edison0354> chongwish: you drop a file , the other will recieve a notify
<chongwish> edison0354: bjshdq：原来你两有共同爱好~~~~~~~
<bjshdq> 是滴
<edison0354> bjshdq: 你下office2011没？
<bjshdq> 这次iwork看来还是09
<edison0354> bjshdq: fcp马上要升级了
<bjshdq> 没，windows下用wps
<chongwish> edison0354: 一般drop后，别人会接到错误通知的~~~~~~~~
<edison0354> bjshdq: 唉，你用mail不？
<bjshdq> 。。。。。。我这电脑，imovie都卡啊
<edison0354> chongwish: MAC不会
<chongwish> edison0354: 你有i类产品么？
<edison0354> bjshdq: ……
<edison0354> chongwish: 无……
<edison0354> chongwish: 说的是系统
<chongwish> bjshdq: 有钱人，用i的都是有钱人
<bjshdq> 这次的 mail。app 和 V2EX 好像啊
<bjshdq> 一台macbook不算有钱。。
<chongwish> edison0354: imovie是os？是i系列的产物吧
<edison0354> bjshdq: 一直是gmail，无视所有mail client
<chongwish> bjshdq: 一台不算有钱，莫非要10086台？
<edison0354> chongwish: software
<edison0354> bjshdq: ichat有plug-in？
<edison0354> bjshdq: 还有啥窗口融合是啥？
<chongwish> edison0354: iwork和imovie等都是i系列的东西吧，software也一样吧。
<bjshdq> iMovie是一个视频编辑软件
<edison0354> chongwish: 软件我是有的
<bjshdq> OS X 系统程序都可以 plug-in的
<bjshdq> 框架级别支持
<chongwish> edison0354: gmail最近很慢么？我很慢，很不爽啊，比yahoo还慢
<edison0354> bjshdq: 你妹啊，还是29.99
<bjshdq> 是啊，reader也经常被重置，所以我都用client的
<bjshdq> 。。。。ilfe自带啊
<bjshdq> 你买电脑ilfe都是送的
<chongwish> bjshdq: reader我连用都用不了，就别说慢了
<chongwish> bjshdq: 你的air多少钱？
<bjshdq> 是macbook，7699
<edison0354> chongwish: 他是最垃圾的小白……
<edison0354> chongwish: 不是MBA，也不是MBP
<bjshdq> 我reader也用不了，我等他每天推送到kindle
<edison0354> bjshdq: 传说iOS5支持flash^
<edison0354> bjshdq: 你连kindle都有……
<chongwish> bjshdq: 果然有钱人，有mac还有kindle，还有啥你没有呢？
<bjshdq> 。。。。。。。我就这两。。。。。。
<chongwish> edison0354: 眼红了吧
<bjshdq> lion july available
<edison0354> zkwlx: 再不？
<bjshdq> 今天是预览版
<edison0354> zkwlx: 在不？
<chongwish> bjshdq: 还不够，真的要10086样产品么？
<edison0354> bjshdq: 比SL发的早啊，SL当年是Augest发的
<bjshdq> 忘了。。。
<bjshdq> 赶紧来吧，等不及了
<edison0354> bjshdq: ……
<bjshdq> Lion 对触摸板优化的太好了
<chongwish> edison0354: sl又是啥，莫非啥scientist linux还是slackware linux？
<bjshdq> Snow Leopard
<edison0354> bjshdq: 反正GNOME3已经吧我伤到了
<bjshdq> 听说那个很难用
<chongwish> edison0354: 上不上有没有#apple或是#mac？
<edison0354> bjshdq: 还不如GNOME2好用，窗口切换垃圾到要死……
<edison0354> chongwish: 英文的……
<chongwish> edison0354: 因为你不熟悉而已
<bjshdq> 那个，Lion 29.99????
<chongwish> edison0354: 你上瘾科技不是en文的？
<bjshdq> 真的？？？？我靠，我绝对买
<edison0354> chongwish: 你用了MAC就知道我为啥说它垃圾了
<chongwish> bjshdq: ￥29.99还是$29.99？
<edison0354> bjshdq: 美刀……
<chongwish> bjshdq: 包月的还是直销价？
<chongwish> edison0354: 瘾科技是en文的么？
<edison0354> chongwish: 恩
<bjshdq> 4GB Download..
<chongwish> edison0354: 我穷人，有时候别人觉得好用，我可能就不适用哦
<bjshdq> app store蛋疼的速度。。
<edison0354> bjshdq: 必然
<edison0354> chongwish: 你要蛋疼就一边去
<edison0354> chongwish: 用过再吐槽
<bjshdq> new
<bjshdq> 诶有，iOS 5 nre 1500APIs..
<edison0354> bjshdq: 悲剧的iOS开始抄android了……
<chongwish> edison0354: 果然，果愤不可以交流~~~~~~~~
<bjshdq> 别吵
<bjshdq> 淡定
<bjshdq> 继续看直播
<bjshdq> Android like...
<edison0354> bjshdq: 锁屏界面也来了
<edison0354> bjshdq: Newsstand，不知道啥……
<edison0354> bjshdq: 貌似是自带RSS READER……
<edison0354> tenzu: 在不？
<bjshdq> 自动下载，圈钱的地方啊
<bjshdq> Twitter深度结合，来喽
<edison0354> bjshdq: 呐，没啥用……
<edison0354> bjshdq: 反正相对于iOS，我肯定是要android的
<edison0354> vic: ～
<bjshdq> 这是要系统LBS
<bjshdq> 啊
<bjshdq> 系统级LBS
<edison0354> bjshdq: 额，阅读器模式
<edison0354> bjshdq: 啥是LBS？
<vic> ed
<vic> edison0354: ??
<edison0354> vic: 看WWDC没？
<edison0354> bjshdq: 额，read list……
<vic> edison0354: wwdc是啥？
<bjshdq> local based service
<bjshdq> iOS 和 OS X 走向大同了。。
<edison0354> bjshdq: 哦
<edison0354> bjshdq: Reminders，又不知道干啥……
<bjshdq> 这时候，就手动刷新，哈哈
<bjshdq> 1:58PM That one got an "oooh," from the crowd. Lots of folks apparently ignoring their honey-do lists to be here today.
<edison0354> bjshdq: 难道说就是便笺？
<edison0354> bjshdq: evernote泪奔了……
<bjshdq> 和地理位置，iCal 云结合的todo -list。。
<edison0354> bjshdq: 所以说evernote要悲剧了……亏刚才appsotre还现了下身……
<bjshdq> jobs给evernote的墓志铭。。
<edison0354> bjshdq: 这个抢拍不错
<bjshdq> 越来越贴心了
<bjshdq> 但感觉有点乱
<edison0354> bjshdq: 锁屏widget还是很有用的
<bjshdq> 可以修饰图片了，短信那块对我是浮云，无视之
<edison0354> bjshdq: 你是iOS？
<bjshdq> 不是
<bjshdq> 寝室有，没事儿玩他们的
<edison0354> bjshdq: 全局字典有OS X上服务的感觉啊
<bjshdq> Win 8 那种适合两只手的分离键盘进iOS了。。。
<edison0354> bjshdq: ^
<edison0354> bjshdq: ……看到了……
<edison0354> bjshdq: 无线连接MAC？
<edison0354> bjshdq: 额，没有……
<bjshdq> 无线同步？
<edison0354> bjshdq: 就是app的OTA更新
<bjshdq> iOS 直接就是 5,1
<edison0354> bjshdq: 恩……
<bjshdq> 我感觉苹果在扔掉桌面系统
<bjshdq> 他要跟运营商谈好了
<bjshdq> 一切云端的话
<bjshdq> pC上的itunes就没必要了
<bjshdq> 实际上如此一来，对于没有对电脑密集需要的都可以只用iOS了
<edison0354> bjshdq:  iMessage.
<bjshdq> let me see
<bjshdq> 。。。。。
<bjshdq> 果然，要颠覆运营商
<edison0354> bjshdq: 这不就是ichat的移动版阿姆……
<bjshdq> 原来视频通话也不火，facetime一出，剩下的，你懂得。。
<bjshdq> 2:16PM This works over WiFi or 3G, in case you were wondering.
<bjshdq> 哈哈哈
<edison0354> bjshdq: 该icloud了？
<bjshdq> 来吧，革命来临
<bjshdq> 这SDK又得4GB+
<edison0354> bjshdq: 果然有wifi连接itunes同步
<bjshdq> 2:20PM "I'll try not to blow it."  2:20PM "You like everything so far?" Yeah, they do.
<bjshdq> ......................
<bjshdq> We're going to demote the PC and the Mac to just be a device."   这句什么意思？
<bjshdq> jobs开始自嘲了
<bjshdq> Jobs 宣布 MobileMe 死亡
<edison0354> bjshdq: demote不知道是啥……
<bjshdq> 我有种感觉，这个icloud在你的电脑上也是存在的
<bjshdq> 通过wifi自动同步
<edison0354> bjshdq: free……………………
<bjshdq> Three more comming~~~
<edison0354> bjshdq: google docs
<bjshdq> Chrome OS 悲剧了
<bjshdq> 跟现在的 iCloud没法比
<edison0354> bjshdq: 额，不一样的用途啊
<bjshdq> 一切都在云上，这点上Chrome OS最大的竞争优势输给Apple了
<bjshdq> 2:37PM "Works across all iOS devices, and Macs and PCs too."
<bjshdq> ..............
<bjshdq> !!!!!!!!!!!
<bjshdq> PCs too
<bjshdq> 图片在云上只能存30天，那之后呢？
<edison0354> bjshdq: 啥呢了
<edison0354> bjshdq: 删了
<edison0354> bjshdq: 不过你拉倒另外一个album里就不会删了貌似
<bjshdq> ^^
<bjshdq> iTunes on the Cloud Now
<edison0354> bjshdq: 正常，google music
<bjshdq> 好几十亿建的数据库给我们免费用，暗爽。。
<bjshdq> iTunes Match 先进多了
<gebjgd> 又在吹苹果的软件
<edison0354> bjshdq: itunes match是在干啥？没懂
<bjshdq> iTunes Match是服务。。比Google Amazon类的先进多了好不好
<edison0354> bjshdq: 就是你传歌的话，会先扫他的数据库？没有了再传？
<bjshdq> Google Amazon都是将你本地的音乐上传到服务器上，然后你就能云端听了
<gebjgd> ?什么服务?
<bjshdq> iTunes Match扫描你的歌曲，有的就不用传了
<gebjgd> 直接lastfm就完事了
<edison0354> bjshdq: 这个岂不是可以把普通音乐变成正版iTunes plus aac？
<bjshdq> 每年$29.99
<gebjgd> lastfm免费
<edison0354> bjshdq: 是啊，然后就可以搞到正版了……
<gebjgd> 而且跨平台
<edison0354> gebjgd: 你被我俩无视了……
<alvin_rxg> 我直接无视你们3个
<bjshdq> ..........
<gebjgd> edison0354, 盗版mac你还有脸说
<bjshdq> 没听过last fm，正版音乐免费听？
<edison0354> gebjgd: MAC没有正版盗版这一说的
<gebjgd> bjshdq, 你在北美还没听说过?
<gebjgd> edison0354, 当然有
<edison0354> bjshdq: 你竟然没听过last.fm……
<bjshdq> 北美。。？我在北京
<bjshdq> 听说过，没用过，我习惯听本地+豆瓣电台
<gebjgd> bjshdq, 在天朝还支付美元?
<bjshdq> 我支付美元了？
<edison0354> bjshdq: 我只听本地
<bjshdq> 就是硬盘里的，除了豆瓣电台不停在线的
<gebjgd> bjshdq, 那你还介绍那玩意干么
<gebjgd> bjshdq, 和这里主题不符
<edison0354> gebjgd: 这里还是#ubuntu-cn呢……
<edison0354> gebjgd: 我至少前天还在用UB……
<bjshdq> 借用宝地讨论WWDC。。
<gebjgd> edison0354, 你算是盗版mac党
<edison0354> gebjgd: 哦耶～
<bjshdq> 买个授权转正吧
<bjshdq> lion不贵
<bjshdq> 到时候就没事儿了嘛
<edison0354> bjshdq: 有过验证吗……
<bjshdq> 没，自己知道就行
<gebjgd> edison0354, mac又不能滚动升级。有嘛好的
<edison0354> gebjgd: ………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………
<bjshdq> 滚动升级是有点，但不是决定性的嘛
<knownbad> 奇怪了，xp开了没多久后荧幕自动关了。  但safe mode时就不会。
<knownbad> 这还是重装后加了dell的驱动才开始。
<knownbad> 比之前的kernel acpi还奇怪。
<gebjgd> knownbad,为毛用xp?
<knownbad> 其他用户。
<knownbad> 这比之前的kernel acpi还难查。
<knownbad> 我怀疑是thermo的问题
<knownbad> 咦说成保温杯了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不用xp就行了?
<knownbad> 废话。
<knownbad> 我是薪水阶级，没的选。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 什么没的选?
<knownbad> 人家叫我跳我只能问多高。
<knownbad> 这是过xp用户
<gebjgd> 不知道你说什么
<knownbad> 没事
<fennng> 早
<fennng> 早
<tun> hello
<^k^> tun, 好  ㍞ 
<tun> tenzu。。。好像在论坛看过这个名字
<tun> 你也好
<tun> 有人用KDE吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2011-06-07
<gjp> 问一下，这里有人用archlinux吗？
<blueghost> abiword 好用 还是 koffice 好用
<blueghost> 该死, api 打开 odt 错误退出
<blueghost> 谁给个建议
<blueghost> abiword 好用 还是 koffice 好用
<jiero> abiword不好用。
<samul> ms office好用
<Athrun> 怎么都不说话了
<wxg4net> 那家的vps性价比较好呢
<zechen11> 大家好，求助：图形终端下面tab补全的时候，出现bash: warning: setlocale: LC_CTYPE: cannot change locale (en_US)
<zechen11> 要怎么解决啊?
<zechen11> 刚装的xubuntu，更新了下，就成这样了，之前不会的
<zechen11> 而且图形终端中文显示乱码
<alpha080> zechen11: 关键词 locale,自己google下怎么修改吧
<alpha080> 也可以先在终端下输入locale ，看结果
<zechen11> 我载网上查了好多修改locale的都没用，把LC_CTYPE=C或者zh_CN.UTF-8,可以解决tab补全报错的问题，但是中文乱码怎么都解决不了
<zechen11> LANG=en_US LANGUAGE=en_US:en LC_CTYPE="en_US" LC_NUMERIC="en_US" LC_TIME="en_US" LC_COLLATE="en_US" LC_MONETARY="en_US" LC_MESSAGES="en_US" LC_PAPER="en_US" LC_NAME="en_US" LC_ADDRESS="en_US" LC_TELEPHONE="en_US" LC_MEASUREMENT="en_US" LC_IDENTIFICATION="en_US" LC_ALL=
<alpha080> zechen11: 你的终端字体是什么？
<zechen11> wenquanyi
<zechen11> 我之前也以为是字体的原因，更新之前用的默认的monospace
<zechen11> 更新之前是可以显示中文的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: morning
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 端午节靠着food ration和booze过的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 作孽，我有的是lambas
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 改天给你拿两个Lambas
<MeaCulpa> hmm, 应该拼作lembas
<maivel> 有用过lubuntu的么？怎么设置登录不输入密码啊？系统自带的那个不让点啊～
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046jw1dhy5j4clxsj.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6628711bjw1dhtqw76t1mj.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这个太搞了
<roylez> iGoogle:
<roylez> iGoogle: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6628711bjw1dhtqw76t1mj.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 饭卡没钱身上没钱，我要出去吃午饭了...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我饭卡也没粮了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 洋快餐吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> 那里有ATM
<MeaCulpa> FF 都 5.0了...
<missing> roylez: 主席不在家吃饭阿
<missing> MeaCulpa: 几乎没发现和4有啥不同的
<roylez> missing: 说实话很讨厌firefox这样升级
<missing> roylez: 是啊,其实不知道有啥好的,插件根本上不是自寻死路嘛
<missing> 也要大跃进啊...google不给钱要断粮了?
<MeaCulpa> 插件也就是要改改一个xml, 何必老变版本号呢
<roylez> 介都是manager想出的好点子阿，nnnnd。开发的人可没那么无聊，出新版本是manager他们的业绩阿
<MeaCulpa> ... mozilla 也玩这个
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 在tucson ping google都200ms，ping baidu也200
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 搞不懂
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...中间有过滤？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这回应该是公司的防火墙吧
<MeaCulpa> en
<bigclean> np: 周传雄 - 黄昏
<bigclean> mpc pause
<bigclean> ff 上还是 vimperator 最有爱了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6628711bgw1dhw7ih0birg.gif
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这tmd是嘛玩意... http://app.qpic.cn/mblogpic/c127413746d2cf367224/2000.jpg
<bigclean> 总感觉 ff 飚版本号感觉怪怪的
<Cherrot> bigclean: 相当奇怪啊。 从3到4都用了这么久
<Cherrot> netbeans 也是，感觉不出有啥大变化，就从6到7了
<bigclean> Cherrot: 可能还是受到 chrome 刺激了，而且也确实进化的很快
<bigclean> Cherrot: 离不开的还是 firefox 的那些插件，还有代理机制很完善
<Cherrot> bigclean: 嗯啊
<Cherrot> bigclean: 不过这些特性也成功的让FF变成了大家伙……
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/mozilla-intend-to-ship-firefox-4-5-6-and-7-this-year/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Mozilla intend to ship Firefox 4, 5, 6 and 7 this year
<bigclean> Cherrot: 像自己其实还是最无法离开 vimperator，俗谓的“运行环境”
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<Cherrot> 4 5 6 7……
<bigclean> Cherrot: firefox 与 chrome 都是大家伙了，在自己的 freebsd 上编译也要个把小时
<roylez> Cherrot: 什么感觉？呵呵 WTF
<palomino|working> ..... , roylez
<Cherrot> roylez: OMG 。。。。
<roylez> palomino|working: http://app.qpic.cn/mblogpic/c127413746d2cf367224/2000.jpg
<bigclean> 编译了 firefox，chrome 就暂时跳过了，还没有特别吸引自己的特性
<iGoogle> opera 都 11.11了。
<snoop_fy> bigclean: 感觉chromium更好用吧，firefox的速度真的不快
<roylez> iGoogle: 诚心问一下，您还在用opera吗？
<bigclean> 想起来 tex 是永远接近 pai，foobar2000 好不容易 1.0 release
<iGoogle> 只要是上irc啊。就肯定开opera。 roylez lol
<roylez> iGoogle: 不上irc的时候呢？用firefox？
<iGoogle> 尤其适合你这样经常被逼搞其他系统的
<bigclean> snoop_fy: 现在 firefox 不上 vimperator 插件，太不习惯了，因此也就一直 firefox 派了
<iGoogle> 不上的时候，可以w3m嘛
<bigclean> snoop_fy: firefox 配合 ssh 最方便，大家都懂的
<roylez> iGoogle: 扯吧，呵呵
<iGoogle> 换一个系统，同步下设置就是。 roylez 来吧
<iGoogle> 啥都不丢
<Cherrot> http://t.cn/ao3AIg 要变天了 《人民日报海外版》在首页刊登了一篇抨击Google的文章《谷歌，你想干什么》
<roylez> iGoogle: 想都别想
<iGoogle> 可怜的乐乐
<bigclean> iGoogle: 浏览器还是 gui
<bigclean>  舒服
<bigclean> 自动断字了，抱歉了。
<iGoogle> bigclean: ... 你咋不明白呢
<snoop_fy> bigclean: 这个理由可以接受，哈哈，弱弱问一句:上哪找ssh的主机?
<iGoogle> 你新人。是不明白。 :D
<bigclean> snoop_fy: @cosbeta 的 blockcn 家
<chongwish> iGoogle: w3m只在开了fbdev或是kms的console才能显示图像，平常的terminal都显示不了~~~~~~~
<bigclean> snoop_fy: 服务很是不错，可以自己选择机房
<iGoogle> @@ 谁用w3m哦。唉
<iGoogle> 咋都不理解呢
<bigclean> chongwish: 可以试试 w3m-img
<iGoogle> img在fb下不行
<chongwish> bigclean: 自己编译进去了
<yunfei>  :(
<iGoogle> 。
<yunfei> 升级1010挂掉了。
<bigclean> chongwish: 曾进试过 emacs 下的 w3m，太折腾了，遂放弃了
<iGoogle> yunfei: 挂了好。有一个教训
<chongwish> bigclean: emacs下的w3m，我用后感觉很不佳
<iGoogle> 难道emacs党，又复辟了啊。
<chongwish> iGoogle: 难道vim党，又复辟了啊。
<bigclean> chongwish: 发觉 emacs 折腾了很久，平时还是 vim 多吧
<iGoogle> chongwish: 一看你就是愤青。理解错了。我是支持emacs的。
<iGoogle> 虽然从来不用这折腾的东西。 :D
<bigclean> chongwish: emacs/vim 话题很容易话唠，:D
<Changkinkuo> bigclean,那是一定的,vi是大多linux预装的阿
<chongwish> iGoogle: 你平常用w3m么，在console下开个tmux或是screen，w3m的图像会很丑么？
<iGoogle> 不用呢。都是X下跑opera
<chongwish> iGoogle: 我不是愤青，我emacs/vim只拿做工具~~~~~~~
<bigclean> chongwish: 平时都是 cli 系吗？
<iGoogle> X不坏，我可不开w3m
<bigclean> iGoogle: 现在感觉 windows7 下的 cygwin 倒是更对 cli 有爱了
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 有人用cyg了。赶紧来握手
<chongwish> bigclean: 都有cli，是做准备的，有时觉得cli下更美，例如我的emacs就是-gtk -X的
<iGoogle> chongwish: ..
<iGoogle> 这还不是。。
<iGoogle> X都不要
<bigclean> iGoogle: windows7 下用过很长一阵子 gnuwin32,发觉工具还是太少了，最主要是没有舒服的 terminal，遂换成了 cygwin
<chongwish> iGoogle: 我一般都是开x的，emacs是个例外~~~~~~~我浏览器都是用opera的~~~~~~~~
<iGoogle> cli是病毒啊。 你们都中毒了。
<iGoogle> lin下都是病毒。
<iGoogle> vim一上瘾，emacs一上瘾。都中毒
<vic> tmux好还是screen好？
<bigclean> 现在连 windows7 也是用 mpd 听歌了，ncmpc, mpdscribble 也编译了凑合着用，把 foobar2000 也舍弃了
<vic> iGoogle: 你用啥？
<chongwish> iGoogle: 而且X看着美，但是emacs-gtk和gvim都很丑，所以有的只用cli
<MaskRay> emacs -t 的难看
<^k^> cli省CPU,省内存. 省电
<iGoogle> bigclean: 你可以和 MeaCulpa 结婚了。他就是这样的家伙
<bigclean> vic: screen 更加容易得到吧，windows 上只有 screen
<iGoogle> chongwish: emacs-gtk是丑
<vic> bigclean: 俺没win
<Cherrot> plotter
<vic> iGoogle: 你用啥编辑器？不用vim，不用emacs
<MaskRay> vic: ee
<iGoogle> 。都是vim啊
<bigclean> vic: 功能基本都好，tmux 相对老说简单点，自己还是 screen 多
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: ?
<chongwish> vic: 觉得tmux比较好，可以定义的快捷键比较多
<MeaCulpa> cygwin 不好用
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: .
<MaskRay> vic: easy editor
<bigclean> 就是 screen 的 ctrl-a 很不习惯
<lainme> bigclean: 使的cygwin用mpd？
<MeaCulpa> bigclean: gnuwin32不错
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我一直都是喷cygwin的...
<chongwish> MeaCulpa: cygwin究竟好不好，我想在我姐姐的电脑试试，有后遗症的么？
<bigclean> lainme: mpd 是官方编译的 mingw 原生版本
<MeaCulpa> chongwish: 没啥不好，个人喜好而已
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 。。你一直是类似的工作环境啊。
<iGoogle> 没喷过。。。在这里
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我是native cmd.exe好哇
<iGoogle> 你是bt嘛
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: native cmd.exe + gnuwin32, 我对shell无爱
<chongwish> bigclean: 我一般是用tmux定义hotkey为F2的，感觉很好
<bigclean> MeaCulpa: gnuwin32 所有都好，就是 cmd.exe 太不折腾了，cygwin 上有 ssh 服务可以开启，配合 putty 很舒服
<MaskRay> cmd.exe 的 command line editing……
<chongwish> MeaCulpa: native cmd。exe不也是shell~~~~~~~
 * MeaCulpa cmd.exe有重定向有管道有变量有循环，我觉得够了，bigclean, sshd是不错，但是我用winsshd
<MeaCulpa> chongwish: 恩，是，也是shell... xixi
<bigclean> chongwish: 如果习惯 unix 工作方式，cygwin 那久太好了，虽然 cygwin1.dll 最初自己很不能接受
<vic> chongwish: 我这自定义的快捷键太多了，平时也用不上，tmux的快捷键会覆盖我的快捷键？
<iGoogle> 干嘛不干脆上perl。 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> 主要是我用的时候cygwin对utf-8支持一塌糊涂，这是cmd.exe唯一不行的地方
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我讨厌perl
<missing> iGoogle: 同意
<Changkinkuo> 你们有cygwin
<Changkinkuo> 吗?
<bigclean> MeaCulpa: cmd 的主题定制性太差，还是 putty 功能多
<MeaCulpa> 主要是我用的时候cygwin对utf-8支持一塌糊涂，这是cmd.exe唯一不行的地方,cygwin做不到，就没换的动力
<chongwish> vic: 在console中，会shell会覆盖你的快捷键
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 不会，就说讨厌。 nnnnd
<MaskRay> tmux 开了 status line，就不能用 yes 这类输出多的命令，会卡很久
<MeaCulpa> bigclean: 我本来就是putty连本机sshd
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: yeah, 不会的就讨厌
<MaskRay> 有时候 cat 大文件也要郁闷
<Changkinkuo> 谁有cygwin的完整的安装程序
<iGoogle> 俄。为什么ibm会找你们这些不会perl的家伙。ibm要倒台了啊。
<bigclean> chongwish: 自己还是习惯 tmux 默认的 ctrl-b，自己使用 emacs 也是基本不定制快捷键，感觉默记太难了
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 不会，且不想学
<chongwish> iGoogle: 该学perl好还是python还是lisp，这里到处有宣传lisp的~~~~~~~
<iGoogle> ibm的unix根基，都被你们搞掉了
<roylez> iGoogle: 我旁边的哥们，用每天500行的速度在写perl脚本
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 因为我们会往aix里装python和ruby
<bigclean> MeaCulpa: 那 ssh 服务也是安装在 windows 系上吗？
<iGoogle> chongwish: 语言随便嘛。只是unix的根基是perl啊
<MeaCulpa> bigclean: yes
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez> chongwish: 珍爱生命，远离lisp
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: perl只是觉得shell麻烦而找的所谓根基吧
<iGoogle> roylez: 都是你介绍的人，所以不会perl
<MaskRay> 单行脚本用 haskell
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 根基...
<chongwish> bigclean: 用emacs还用tmux的默认？
<roylez> iGoogle: gentoo的根基是python
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 对，还不会emacs
<iGoogle> shell很多事情作不好的啊
<iGoogle> 。。贱兔会骂你的
<bigclean> MeaCulpa: 那你 ssh 是用 cygwin 安装的吗？还是其他？
<chongwish> iGoogle: 学语言都要认祖宗？干嘛理根基？
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: perl能做的简单的事情，coreutils就能做，复杂的事情，有比perl更方便的，如py,ruby,lua...
<MeaCulpa> bigclean: 好像叫winsshd
<bigclean> MeaCulpa: 现在在 windows 上也是 cygwin 上 screen, irssi, top 使用了，也习惯 unix 思维了
<chongwish> iGoogle: 确实gentoo的包管理脚本大多是python写的
<iGoogle> chongwish: ibm现在就是一个皮包公司，卖以前的方案的。没了perl，以前的方案都完蛋的啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你开sshd算不算violation???
<iGoogle> 包管理，和贱兔关系不大的
<MaskRay> 简单的事，Perl 都能做，复杂的事，Haskell 做得比 Python Ruby 好
<chongwish> iGoogle: 一般的distro除了包管理，都差不多啊
<roylez> nnnd，又大混战了
<MeaCulpa> bigclean: http://www.bitvise.com/winsshd
<roylez> haskell都搀和来了
<MeaCulpa> bigclean: screen? 我Windows上其盒子，有的是workspace,不需要screen
<chongwish> roylez: 都掺和吧~~~~~~~
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我不开~~偶尔按需开开，扫过，不算啥吧
<iGoogle> 还没混乱。继续
<MeaCulpa> haskell...看不懂 :(
<vic> 鄙视高级语言，强推asm
<Changkinkuo> vic,你强!
<MeaCulpa> vic: 强推打口程序带
<rothsdad> 鄙视asm,强推at&a
<iGoogle> 支持敲击2进制
<rothsdad> at&t
<bigclean> MeaCulpa: screen 最强大的还是 detach, reattch 特性，现在才有点领悟到，用来挂 mpd 服务也很方便
<MeaCulpa> vic: 机器语言打口
<chongwish> vic: 为啥鄙视，那么机器语言吧，1010101011000
<iGoogle> 键盘改革：只有0-9 A-F
<roylez> vic: 1110110101010100001101111111.....
<MeaCulpa> bigclean: 恩，我可不拿windows来做server...只是workstation被迫用用
<vic> 拔电源，都回家扒拉算盘去把
<chongwish> iGoogle: 只需0-1就行了~~~~~~~
<bigclean> 语言在我们一众老师看来就是工具
<iGoogle> 那不可能了的。 chongwish
<MeaCulpa> en, 哈哈
<bigclean> 还是觉得需要自己先认同该语言哲学，才可能喜欢吧
<iGoogle> 16进制的，还在人的接受范围。纯2进制，非人类了
<chongwish> iGoogle: 机器语言又不是16的，有1和2就行了吧~~~~~~~~
<bigclean> 如 python/perl 语言哲学还是很对立的
<bigclean> haskell 的哲学就很。。。
<vic> 弄一堆开关，控制cpu电路的电位高低。。。。哈哈
<MeaCulpa> bigclean: 没那么多哲学，用着方便即可
<rothsdad> lua ~~
<chongwish> bigclean: 您的哲学真多啊
<iGoogle> bigclean: 你僵化了
<bigclean> chongwish: 其实就是语言设计者的思想了
<MeaCulpa> ... 那个啥，你们是不是要把自动机理论推翻了
<iGoogle> 有美女设计的语言没
<vic> 什么哲学不哲学的 看着这个语言顺眼，或者被某人忽悠的对这个语言有兴趣了。。或者有目的导向的对这个语言不得不学了。
<chongwish> vic: 你常被忽悠么？
<bigclean> iGoogle: 不喜欢当然不会影响自己去使用的，只是优先级，还有语言的适用场所，语言争端是太混乱的说
<vic> 不是，只是提个方向，ee忽悠了这么长时间perl，肯定有被忽悠的
<rothsdad> free your hand, then use emacs, Free your mind, then use ruby
<iGoogle> 我不浪费时间的，要搞就搞最极端的。一步到位。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: ... 打口带，机器语言？
<chongwish> rothsdad: 这是宗教么宣传emacs和ruby么？
<iGoogle> 无所不能的。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 一定是打口带
<rothsdad> chongwish: 算是吧。。可能
<chongwish> iGoogle: perl很极端么？
<iGoogle> roylez: 乖。你们还没接触过那些吧
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 说到这个，你给个perl的GUI tool kit 我们学习下
<iGoogle> perl无所不能。 chongwish
<roylez> iGoogle: 没，不能跟神比
<vic> iGoogle: 我不信，你写个操作系统出来
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: nnnd 我写过那么多gtk-perl的。你都不用？
<missing> vic: 赞
 * MeaCulpa 脑子不好使，你们宣传吧...
<missing> 敢怀疑神
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 不要gtk... 直接X
<bigclean> MeaCulpa: 一般 gui toolkit 都有个语言的绑定的
 * rothsdad perl full-featured, python high-leveled, arch包中的描述
<vic> iGoogle: 不管多慢，只要能运行就行
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 也有啊
<iGoogle> show_png的那。纯X的
<missing> MeaCulpa: tk什么样
<iGoogle> vic: fvwm啊。
 * MeaCulpa 恰巧又看不懂gtk文档，悲催
<iGoogle> 底层perl的
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 去你的win吧。nnnnd
<rothsdad> vic: 现在基本上任何语言都能实现一个完整的操作系统
<Changkinkuo> rothsda,真的吗?
<rothsdad> Changkinkuo: 当然
 * vic 哈哈，神也有失误啊，我说用perl写操作系统，神说fvwm。。恕我愚钝，os==fvwm
<rothsdad> Changkinkuo: 效率就别提了
<MeaCulpa> emacs都是一个操作系统...
<iGoogle> vic: 那是没人傻到去写。说了干嘛
<Changkinkuo> 好像现在我知道的所有的都离不来汇编阿
<rothsdad> Changkinkuo: 对啊
<Changkinkuo> 没有汇编系统如何自举呢?
<MeaCulpa> Changkinkuo: 汇编太硬件相关了
<vic> iGoogle: 你这话就跟耍赖一样，就想一个学生不及格，就说不是我不会，是我没写而已。。。。
<iGoogle> vic: ..你作为enduser，你认为wm就是os。一样的。
<vic> iGoogle: 俺不认为wm是os。。。。
<MeaCulpa> Windows Mobile 的确是OS...
<iGoogle> 那安猪，别人也认为是os啊。
<bigclean> 前阵子 qemu 作者也是用 js 实现了 linux
<chongwish> iGoogle: 这样认为太极端了吧~~~~~~~~
<rothsdad> 我的毕设是写一个os，我用的是C，但我并没有离开汇编，只是尽早的用汇编做好准备工作，然后进入C的世界
<rothsdad> bigclean: 不是
<chongwish> bigclean: 那个web的shell？
<iGoogle> chongwish: 不极端吧。最终用户的观点，只看到这层
<rothsdad> 只是个x86的模拟器
<vic> bigclean: 如果他一个人用js实现了linux，那让全世界linux代码贡献者，请何以堪啊
<iGoogle> 谁无聊，可以花60年，写一个全新的os?
<vic> chongwish: 神 在耍赖呢
<rothsdad> iGoogle: 我用了不到一个月写了一个可用的os
<iGoogle> 是你呢
<roylez> iGoogle: 拥有无尽生命的神就是这么无聊阿
<iGoogle> rothsdad: 别人认可是os?
<Changkinkuo> rothsdad,你些操作系统?如此强悍!
<chongwish> vic: 就是要让全世界情何以堪~~~~~~
<rothsdad> iGoogle: 向大婶请安
<MeaCulpa> 我靠，抽送两下就搞出个小生命，全世界医生情何以堪...
<rothsdad> ..
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你这没文化的。2下不够的
<Cherrot> ....
<Changkinkuo> rothsdad:大神级别阿!
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 够了，哈哈，大部分动物一下就够了
<Changkinkuo> 佩服
<chongwish> iGoogle: 过来人？？？
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你是种马？
<MeaCulpa> 对了，那个啥，中文编程语言现在有了么
<iGoogle> chongwish: 乖
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: 易语言
<iGoogle> 有啊。去学吧。 MeaCulpa
<rothsdad> Changkinkuo: 没有啦，如果你喜欢的，阅读一些手册，憋在家里，也能写的
<bigclean> MeaCulpa: 不是一直有易语言吗？
<MeaCulpa> Cherrot: 哦？nb么...
<chongwish> MeaCulpa: 貌似还有草尼马语言，我google上看到过
<iGoogle> 还有带gui的图形框架的。 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> ...
<Kandu> rothsdad: 多任務保護模式?
<bigclean> MeaCulpa: 这些最适合学院教授申报项目之用
<iGoogle> 幼儿语言
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: 没用过，听说各种报毒
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: 完全没用的东西，
<MeaCulpa> 对话框->同意，点击，退出...
<rothsdad> Kandu: intelx86 多任务 PM 微内核
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: 同意bigclean
<Kandu> rothsdad: 帶哪些子系統？
<rothsdad> Kandu: ??
<rothsdad> Kandu: shell
<Kandu> rothsdad: 開源不
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<rothsdad> Kandu: 准备明年用GPL，放到github上
<Kandu> rothsdad: :D
<roylez> tenzu: 早
<MeaCulpa> ...gpl不和谐，wtfpl吧
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<rothsdad> ...
<yunfei> tenzu
<yunfei> 论坛名淫啊。
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<chongwish> MeaCulpa: 为啥不和谐？
 * rothsdad 饿了
 * rothsdad 热死了。。
<Cherrot> What the fuck PL? ....
<MeaCulpa> Cherrot: yeah
<Cherrot> .....
<rothsdad> MeaCulpa: rtfl
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 死家伙。这啥协议
<iGoogle> 敢攻击可爱的pl
<roylez> iGoogle: wtfpl很有名的好不好
<rothsdad> 什么是可爱的pl?
<iGoogle> roylez: 不知道。ibm内部使用的？
<roylez> iGoogle: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WTFPL
<Cherrot> KPL ? Kawayi PL?   ^_^
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: http://ucarenya.com/wiki:wtfpl?s[]=wtfpl
<chongwish> iGoogle: 有pl是可爱的？
<iGoogle> 不看。
<iGoogle> 可爱啊。
<rothsdad> Cherrot: o mo si luo yi
<tenzu> roylez: 不早了，刚被老婆训斥一顿
<tenzu> yunfei: ？？
<iGoogle> 御风而行的pl
<roylez> tenzu: ...千里追魂阿
<missing> tenzu: 赞
<iGoogle> 疼猪，常年不交作业，所以被骂
<missing> roylez: 应该是万里
<tenzu> roylez: 早上我在扣扣里发脾气，然后被要求打电话回去，然后道歉
 * rothsdad 风紧，撤~
<tenzu> missing: 有啥好赞的
<missing> tenzu: 发泄就好了,发什么脾气哦
<iGoogle> 。。。
<missing> tenzu: 有老婆骂阿,我没试过lol
<iGoogle> 这自白
<chongwish> iGoogle: 莫非是同一个人？
<tenzu> missing: 脑子一热就发脾气了，后悔啊，还好领导原谅我了
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你老婆让你跪了几次CPU?
<palomino|working> ....... , tenzu
<missing> tenzu: ...博士啦,有点修养嘛
<iGoogle> tenzu: pl是你需要承担的义务。你敢不孝敬。。当然被骂。
<missing> 我都不发脾气的lol
<tenzu> palomino|working: 破马wc
<iGoogle> missing: +
<lemonhall> tenzu: .................
<missing> iGoogle: 你干嘛/
<lemonhall> tenzu: 领导脾气真好
<iGoogle> 现在的博士。。 missing 我们不能理解了。
<tenzu> 后悔莫及啊，发完脾气还不是得道歉
<missing> iGoogle: 哦,那是...俺们老了...跟不上年代咯
<missing> tenzu: 典型的自讨苦吃
<vic> 疼疼没跪遥控器，换一个台，打一巴掌
<tenzu> lemonhall: 猴子夫人脾气不好？
<tenzu> missing: 冲动是魔鬼
<lemonhall> tenzu: 木有，我单身，你忘啦。。。。
<iGoogle> vic: 这家伙
<roylez> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> roylez: 无聊了？你个博士。
<tenzu> lemonhall: 没忘，但是谁也不能保证你昨天突然就有了
<tenzu> vic: 你太恶毒了啊
<missing> tenzu: 哎,后生就是有冲劲啊
 * tenzu PhD也是人啊
<vic> tenzu: 一般般 也是从电视上学来滴
<iGoogle> 看缩写，不像人
<lemonhall> tenzu: 唔。。。。也是
<lemonhall> missing: 大叔。。。
<lemonhall> tenzu: iGoogle 和 missing 难道都是40岁的人？
<missing> lemonhall: 乖,叔叔给糖吃
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 别乱打听
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 唔。。我这是敬老
<iGoogle> 没发现
<vic> lemonhall: 别老提神的年龄，神今年十八，明年十七
<tenzu> lemonhall: 神的年龄不可揣测，咪咪是万年御姐，剩下的不要多问了
 * roylez PhD也是人阿
 * missing 想当年刚做ee小三,ee还腰系红腰带,要多潇洒有多潇洒,要多风流有多风流
<lemonhall> ........................................
<lemonhall> 身为一个本科。。压力好大
<iGoogle> 一边死去。瞎说的家伙。
<yunfei> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<missing> 要多折堕有多折堕
<missing> lol
<lemonhall> 小三。。威武。。。。原来神也是人啊。。。
<tenzu> roylez: 我又听到个消息，朋友的同学，公派君，顺利回国福叫兽
<lemonhall> tenzu: 你准备回国不？
<tenzu> lemonhall: 神偶尔会幻化为人形宠幸他/她/它的子民
<roylez> tenzu: 我同学已经有3个副教授了
 * rothsdad 推荐一款term下的歌词软件吧~
<lemonhall> roylez: 。。。。。。。。。。。
<tenzu> roylez: 鸭梨好大
<missing> rothsdad: 很多脚本歌词啊
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你一个lp都没伺候好，还当啥博士啊。
<metbsd> wine 天天静听是最好的歌词软件
<lemonhall> 算了，人和人不要比的好。。。人各有志
<iGoogle> 一点都不博
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我错了。。。
<iGoogle> rothsdad: conky可以作
<rothsdad> missing: 我听歌用mpd
<iGoogle> 有那cli的歌词
<iGoogle> 那谁写的。支持cli显示
<iGoogle> xiooli
<rothsdad> iGoogle: 不已经不用conky了，感觉小耗资源
<roylez> tenzu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBL98p0wZ7g
<roylez> tenzu: 说实话我信了
<iGoogle> bash的。只是也要资源
<chongwish> iGoogle: 他要的是纯cli，不要像conky那样的外挂吧~~~~~~~
<missing> rothsdad: 没关系..找找看,我以前也是mpd的是有用一个脚本歌词,在标题栏显示,窗口置顶,歌词显示得不错哦
<rothsdad> iGoogle: 恩，收到
<rothsdad> missing: 恩，谢啦
<roylez> tenzu: 毕竟这是一片神奇的土地
<missing> 似乎是骨头 还是小萝莉写的
<chongwish> missing: 还能记得名字么？
<iGoogle> 不都说了嘛
<Cherrot> roylez: 第一次看我也信了……
<chongwish> missing: 能记得支持moc么？mpd我用后很不舒服~~~~~~~
<iGoogle> moc，只能自己判断。我写过perl的。 chongwish
<iGoogle> 挂conky的。
<missing> chongwish: 肯定有支持的
<missing> 不过我不是太喜欢显示歌词,一般高高就扔了
<rothsdad> lrcdis
<iGoogle> 不挂dbus的，都消耗cpu
<chongwish> iGoogle: 我现在conky都只是单纯一个用lua画的时钟，还小小的，不喜欢桌面太多东西
<iGoogle> chongwish: 那你蛋痛了。不如直接上cairo-clock
<iGoogle> or xclock
<metbsd> dbus到底是干吗用的
<missing> 桌面放时钟干嘛?
<missing> 我就喜欢任务栏时钟
<SixTimesPerNight> ///
<iGoogle> 表示桌面可以动
<iGoogle> lol
<missing> 随时可以见
<chongwish> iGoogle: cairo-clock依赖太多了
<roylez> iGoogle: 你成dbus控了阿
<MeaCulpa> lol
<iGoogle> 我有热键，可以osd显示时间
<chongwish> iGoogle: xcolock太丑了
<tenzu> roylez: 我也信了。昨天greader里看到过讨论
<roylez> MeaCulpa: èµ°
<iGoogle> chongwish: .
<MeaCulpa> 桌面时钟：http://www.ucarenya.com/g/v/tech/bb_putty.JPG.html
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ok go
<iGoogle> cairo-dock依赖不多吧。 chongwish 都是基本的库
<missing> iGoogle: 我啥都不动就可以看时间,多好lol
<iGoogle> cairo-clock
<iGoogle> 不是dock
<iGoogle> mis
<iGoogle> missing: 你好高级啊
<missing> iGoogle: 是啊,fvwmtaskbar
<chongwish> iGoogle: 很多的，我的use是-gnome的，那货还是mask的，不太干净。
<iGoogle> 你啥。你又去这了？
<iGoogle> chongwish: 俄。cairo-clock 反正都是使用基本的库，系统通常都带。你自己看下
<_Fly> 怎么 为audacious 添加 projectM 1.x 可视化 效果
<iGoogle> 其他的。何必conky。conky的资源也不小了。不停的外挂lua。
<chongwish> iGoogle: 我emerge了下，依赖太多了，还要use太多了，我也信神，一开始就是用fvwm的~~~~~~~
<iGoogle> 。。
<rothsdad> 恩，有用dwm的吗？我想问个问题
<chongwish> rothsdad: 自动的不喜欢，配置老要编译
<chongwish> iGoogle: lua+conky很吃资源，我也知道，不够那透明很符合我的口味
<rothsdad> chongwish: 那个标题栏显示中文是怎么整的？
<iGoogle> chongwish: 那是底层假透明嘛。gkrellm里面记得也有时钟。
<chongwish> iGoogle: 神透明渲染还是用xcompmgr+patch么？
<vic> 神还用fvwm呢？
<iGoogle> 。我用compiz啊。
<chongwish> iGoogle: wm可以叠加么？
<iGoogle> 用gnome嘛。
<MaskRay> rothsdad: wmctrl -N 似乎可以设定标题
<chongwish> iGoogle: 以前用过compiz当wm，没有右menu，放弃了
<iGoogle> 休息一阵子，再回fvwm
<vic> iGoogle: 连你都不用fvwm了，那forxp神叫还有价值吗
<iGoogle> 啥右菜单？
<vic> iGoogle: fvwm用累了？
<missing> vic: 赞..你专门挑ee的刺阿
<iGoogle> 换口味。懂不。
<metbsd> xfce最好
<vic> missing: 玩吗。。。待着多无聊
<chongwish> iGoogle: 只用compiz当桌面，是没有右键菜单的，需要快捷键
<missing> iGoogle: 嗯,我用fvwm也是换口味,g 2.x腻了
<missing> vic: 我很欢迎支持你的行动的阿
<iGoogle> chongwish: 你的桌面被nautilus管理了？
<missing> vic: 灭了ee我还给你奖金呢
<vic> missing: 呃，唯恐天下不乱
<iGoogle> missing: 你爱用啥用啥。
<vic> missing: 俺道行低浅，灭不了ee
<chongwish> iGoogle: 我都是-gnome的哪来的nautilus，我不喜欢用fm管理桌面
<missing> vic: 啥...ee是神,不灭的传说
<vic> missing: 那是我膜拜滴神。。。
<missing> iGoogle: 干嘛,我追随ee呀,小三的理想,哈哈
<chongwish> missing: 可惜最新的fvwm有太多patch打不上，气呐~~~~~~
<missing> iGoogle: 结果你跑去gnome了...T_T
<chongwish> missing: 你最多是小10086,还小三~~~~~~~
<iGoogle> chongwish: 记得fvwm里面，有一个脚本，就是clock的。
<missing> chongwish: 不介意lol有我最喜欢的taskbar全屏了
<iGoogle> 自带的
<missing> chongwish: 啥?10086?
<missing> iGoogle: 应该是xclock吧
<chongwish> missing: 小三，小四……，小10086
<iGoogle> perl-gtk的。
<iGoogle> 还有一个是fvwm-script的
<missing> chongwish: 我和ee的距离没那么远...一直和小三很近
<stifler> hi,all
<missing> chongwish: 大啥补丁,好玩的介绍一两个过来咧
<iGoogle> 好久前，记不清了。我基本没桌面放东西的习惯。
<^k^> stifler, 好  ㍣ 
<chongwish> iGoogle: perl的我不懂~~~~~觉得lua+xcompmgr很透明很漂漂~~~~~~~
<missing> chongwish: xcompmgr不好用
<chongwish> missing: 透明圆角是必须的吧
<iGoogle> lua作简单事情，足够了。你干脆找一个完整的lua指针
<fighterlyt> tcl
<missing> chongwish: ...我还真没这个爱好~~~sorry
<chongwish> missing: 那你用啥做真透明？
<missing> trayer倒是应该弄一个
<stifler> xcompmgr能实现反色吗？
<missing> chongwish: 透明有什么好看的?抓个图看看咧
<iGoogle> 。反色。干嘛
<chongwish> missing: trayer都不是补丁，我也弄个当opera的tray~~~~~~
<iGoogle> stalonetray
<chongwish> missing: 只为透明而活着~~~~~~
<stifler> iGoogle: 反色护眼
<chongwish> iGoogle: stalonetray我试过，选择trayer
<iGoogle> 那动态加载gtkrc算了。没反色的
<chongwish> stifler: 不看最护眼
<missing> chongwish: 喜欢默认的简朴~~~taskbar不能全屏一直不舒服找第三方panel的
<missing> 现在觉得很完美,哈哈
<metbsd> pidgin qq里面怎么修改签名？
<chongwish> missing: 一直都用thum函数的~~~~~~不喜欢panel
<stifler> chongwish: 没问你
<iGoogle> 要taskbar干嘛
<fighterlyt> 昵称上点右键，别名
<missing> chongwish: 我就喜欢任务栏,win的最大毛病,哈哈
<iGoogle> missing: 搞一个windowlist菜单算了
<MaskRay> stifler: .gtkrc-2.0 我用 SlicknesS-black theme
<stifler> yeap
<iGoogle> 其实热键多方便
<fighterlyt> yeap
<missing> iGoogle: 开始菜单 托盘我都要的
<chongwish> iGoogle: winlist都要键来的~~~~~~
<iGoogle> 蛋疼嘛
<iGoogle> chongwish: 鼠标click嘛
<chongwish> missing: 这是怪癖么？
<missing> chongwish: 不知道,我就觉得方便就是了,我不是键盘控
<chongwish> iGoogle: 都没有鼠标了，synaptics也很少动，定义了circle了~~~~~~
<iGoogle> missing: 鼠标穿越就是。你几个page呢
<fighterlyt> 强迫症
<MaskRay> stifler: firefox 用 stylish 插件，midnight surfing (global dark style)
<iGoogle> chongwish: ..那操作，不太灵吧。
<stifler> ibus stop working again...
<missing> iGoogle: 没有page 没有桌面,我就用一个桌面
<blueghost> 谁能告诉我 tex 怎么用一个字体代替黑体的
<fighterlyt> restart ibus again
<iGoogle> missing: 那你去该死的windows吧。
<missing> iGoogle: 一般开浏览器+几个xterm就好了
<blueghost> 我知道有这个功能, 但我忘了
<blueghost> 别让我 百度
<iGoogle> 你这哪里叫用fvwm哦。
<blueghost> 谁能告诉我 tex 怎么用一个字体代替黑体的
<fighterlyt> google
<blueghost> .....
<blueghost> 告诉我一下就好了拉, 就一个语句
<chongwish> iGoogle: 我四个横排page，压根就用三个最多，但是三个不好看，悲剧啊
<missing> iGoogle: 我不折腾啥阿,就浏览器灌水,xterm高高别的啥的就玩了,我弄page 桌面干嘛,一个到哦够用了阿
<stifler>  /exec ibus-daemon -x -d -r ?
<blueghost> 谁能告诉我 tex 怎么用一个字体代替黑体的
<fighterlyt> ibus-daemon &
<iGoogle> chongwish: 我一直2x2。鼠标穿越。
<MaskRay> blueghost: xelatex?
<blueghost> 我四个横排
<iGoogle> 固定page显示软件的
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 对
<iGoogle> missing: 那你可以opera里面使用ajaxterm啥的。
<stifler> 好了....
<blueghost> MaskRay:) \setmainfont[Mapping=tex-text]{SimSun} 我设的这个主字体, 怎么设黑体呢
<chongwish> missing: 用过一段时间的xterm，颜色很好，但是透明~~~~~果断放弃了
<missing> iGoogle: 呵呵,xterm很好用啊~~~
<blueghost> 我想用雅黑作为粗体
<zhangkaixuan> ［推荐］一些开源的经典游戏 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/06/open-source-game-clones/
<MaskRay> 我目前 9 个桌面，1:web 2:emacs 3:term 4:doc 这样，有 jump-or-exec，这些桌面的区分没那么重要
<blueghost> 错了不是黑体, 是粗体
<missing> chongwish: 那你看图片会不会之看穿透视装的?
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 告诉我
<iGoogle> 你的xterm，没使用我的那脚本？无限的xterm
<blueghost> 怎么变粗
<zhangkaixuan> Shotwell 0.10.1发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/06/shotwell-0-10-1/
<blueghost> 伟哥吗
<zhangkaixuan> 超级视频编辑器 Avidemux 2.5.5 发布，改进 H264 解析。 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/06/avidemux-2-5-5/
<chongwish> iGoogle: 我是1x4 鼠标穿越的时间设置比较长~~~~~~
<blueghost> 怎么用雅黑代替粗体
<iGoogle> 1x4，不方便穿越的
<MaskRay> blueghost: \setCJKmainfont{WenQuanYi Micro Hei}?
<stifler> urxvt
<chongwish> missing: 当然不会啦~~~~~~
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 哦, 这样子啊, 但我用的不是CJK 一样的吗
<blueghost> 我还是google吧
<fighterlyt>  斯科尔斯 退役了
<iGoogle> 试过一次8x8。那好玩。找不到窗口。
<chongwish> iGoogle: 只有横向穿越而已，时间还是2秒！！！
<iGoogle> 2x2穿越距离最短啊。而且软件固定。
<chongwish> iGoogle: 那么多？
<stifler> 从FVWM回归awesome了...
<chongwish> iGoogle: 我软件不敢固定，我都是没有条理开啥弄啥的
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 我用的是XeTex
<MaskRay> jump-or-exec，根据 WM_CLASS 移动到制定桌面
<iGoogle> 习惯软件固定后，你会觉得找窗口方便。
<iGoogle> JoE，当然肯定要的
<MaskRay> 习惯后，你不再需要找窗口了
<fighterlyt> 能否录个工作视频，发出来
<iGoogle> 懒的时候，不想按热键嘛。 MaskRay
<fighterlyt> 诸位guru
<OT_iux> guru是啥？
<OT_iux> War3 Orc的 咕噜兵？
<fighterlyt> guru 就是大牛
<chongwish> iGoogle: 我是不用着窗口的，至少page知道软件在哪，我的轮换也是有快捷键的
<MaskRay> blueghost: 你编译用的 xelatex 吧
<fighterlyt> 大牛，导师
<iGoogle> chongwish: 自己习惯就好。
<OT_iux> ··
<OT_iux> 喔
<chongwish> OT_iux: 咕噜兽吧~~~~~~
<OT_iux> lol
<OT_iux> Grunt
<fighterlyt> someone who knows a lot about a particular subject, and gives advice to other people:
<stifler> my english too poor...
<chongwish> 上次在linuxsir上看到说evince支持注释了，我怎么没有看到。
<vic> goldendict又不好使了
<Cherrot> vic: 就没觉得好使过
<vic> 一直很好使滴
<chongwish> vic: 我的goldendict老是崩溃，换回stardict了
<vic> 我的不崩溃，就是有的时候更新完后，就打不开了，，，，
<Cherrot> vic: 总是崩溃，不过还凑合着用了。与Gedit的冲突实在不能容忍
<vic> 藐视gedit。。。
<Cherrot> vic: 。。。
<vic> 还是kwrite给力啊
<stifler> 有人在重庆没的？
<metbsd> 美国派？
<MaskRay> evince  我都设定 inverted colors，然后 save current settings as default 了，结果每次还是要重设 inverted colors
<stifler> metbsd: yeap
<metbsd> 那个欠扁的stifler
<stifler> metbsd: 额
<chongwish> MaskRay: 我设置重都没有看到可以注释的选项
<zhangkaixuan> LibreOffice 3.4 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/06/libreoffice-3-4/
<stifler> Windows 8预览版出世了
<MaskRay> chongwish: 就是因为它能选字，我才用的
<metbsd> 我连win7都跑不动
<chongwish> MaskRay: 可是还是没有注释啊~~~~~~~
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 对
<stifler> metbsd: 跑的动我也不用，哈哈哈
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 怎么系统的字体都是粗的啊, 有没有不粗的
<stifler> blueghost: 宋体？
<stifler> blueghost: or WQY
<cuihao> 我这里网页的宋体都很虚，颜色很浅
<MaskRay> chongwish: blueghost: 然后搞不懂，evince 加个自定义 keyboard shortcuts 真就这么难？
<blueghost> stifler:) wqy都是粗的吧
<chongwish> MaskRay: 你见foxitreader有么，我也希望fd有啊~~~~~~~
<MaskRay> xbindkeys 要是能对每个窗口有不同键绑定就好了
<stifler> blueghost: 有细的啊
<blueghost> stifler:) 我的没
<blueghost> stifler:) 都黑
<MaskRay> canonical 能不能做些有用的东西出来
<jiero> roylez: 问下怎么给石头用卷轴。？
<vic> blueghost: 调整font.conf
<MaskRay> 搞个乱七八糟的 wm
<MaskRay> bzr
<blueghost> vic:) 改那个做鸟用, 没有细的, 全黑
<MaskRay> upstart
<vic> 必须有用啊
<blueghost> vic:) 字体有细才能改吧
<vic> blueghost: wqy本身就有细把
<stifler> blueghost: WQY 点阵宋
<blueghost> vic:) mei
<blueghost> stifler:) 哦
<blueghost> stifler:) 点阵啊
<MaskRay> blueghost: 问 iGoogle 啊，问 fontconfig 的高阶用法，没文档的
<stifler> blueghost: 是啊
<vic> blueghost: 我用微米黑的。。
<jiero> blueghost: 从哪里搞得额外表情？
<vic> 你想要多细的
<stifler> 细的看不见?
<jiero> 用M+
<jiero> 文鼎字体比较细
<stifler> 楷体也不错
<metbsd> 一般装了系统第一件事就是装MS的字体档
<stifler> metbsd: ...
<chongwish> metbsd: 居然有这等怪癖~~~~~~~
<metbsd> 一装就有100个，其他字体就不用折腾了
<vic> blueghost: http://imagebin.org/157104  这个够细不
<vic> metbsd: 装了ms的字体 有些软件直接就宋体了。很不协调
 * jiero 认为：当前第一要务是找Canonical 为Ubutnu字体做个中文字符集
<metbsd> vic, 不装，那些软件用什么字体？
<jiero> 印度人已经有了 http://font.ubuntu.com/rupee/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Indian Rupee Sign ₹ - Ubuntu Font Family
<jiero> 中国的呢？
<metbsd> 这么说，MS的字体装unix还不一定好？
<chongwish> jiero: 中国有ar pl和wqy
<jiero> chongwish: 需要更多。
<blueghost> 够了
<jiero> 。。。
<chongwish> jiero: 真贪心~~~~~~~
<chongwish> jiero: 还可以用其他的字体，比如少女体，萝莉体，太有爱了
 * Cherrot 有裸体吗？
<vic> metbsd: 强制的就用你指定的字体了呗
<jyfl987> 在美国，如果你想拥有一个50-100兆的三重服务宽带，这会让你付出约105美元的代价。然而，在地球的另一端，1G的宽带连接只要20美元（约130 元人民币）/月。如果你打算向香港宽带网络有限公司（香港当地宽带服务提供商城市电讯的一个子公司）申请一个两年的三重服务的宽带连接，你就能拥有1G的 宽带。
<chongwish> Cherrot: 彩云，中空外直
<metbsd> 香港宽带这么便宜，有附加条约的吧
<Cherrot> chongwish: Nice~
<iGoogle> Cherrot: 英文字体曾经有。
<iGoogle> 带把的
<Cherrot> iGoogle: 。。。。带把的……
<jyfl987> shit
<chongwish> Cherrot: 带吧啥意思？
<Cherrot> iGoogle: 我也想知道带把是啥样子的……
<blueghost> 现在反倒不够黑了
<blueghost> 有什么字体是超黑的
<chongwish> jyfl987: shit啥？在大陆，只要1200rmb/year你就能拥有2M”高速“宽带~~~~~
<stifler> blueghost: 黑体
<blueghost> 我嫌文泉的不够粗
<blueghost> stifler:) 哪下载啊
<bluek> 我来找一个估计你们也找不到的东西。。。第一书记  电影
<bluek> google了好久了
<stifler> blueghost: WQY里有
<blueghost> stifler:) 不够粗
<jyfl987> 妈的 这么便宜
<blueghost> stifler:) 还要更粗
 * Cherrot 俺家一年360RMB 16M宽带~
<stifler> blueghost: WQY微米黑
 * stifler 不相信
 * Cherrot 小县城~
<chongwish> jyfl987: 羡慕忌妒恨，是不是，有木有。
<jyfl987> chongwish: 废话
<bluek> 有人找到吗？
 * Cherrot 吃饭去咯
<blueghost> stifler:) 看的很粗, 但是编译后, 看得字体是文泉的细体不是粗体
<blueghost> stifler:)  \setsansfont[BoldFont=WenQuanYi Zen Hei]{SimSun} 我这样的设置有错吗
<stifler> blueghost: 我不会设置……问ee
 * stifler 冷的打哆嗦
<MeaCulpa> ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 忘了充钱了，nnd
 * MeaCulpa 萝莉三样，剪刀手，嘟嘟嘴，X字腿
<MeaCulpa> roylez: mb, èµ°
<chongwish> blueghost: 大树，问下lyx能写tex么？
<blueghost> chongwish:) 我就是用 lyx 谢
<blueghost> chongwish:) 剩下粗体没解决
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 我这样对吗 \setsansfont[BoldFont=WenQuanYi Zen Hei]{SimSun}
<chongwish> blueghost: 膜拜大树~~~~~~~
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 用的是 ExTex
<MaskRay> blueghost: 编译一下不就知道了。。
<stifler> MeaCulpa: 那是装萝莉，真萝莉不用装
<blueghost> chongwish:) 膜拜我干嘛, 高手都不用 lyx
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 就是编译后, 字体正确, 细的是宋体,粗的是文泉. 但文泉不粗啊. 文泉的粗体很粗, 貌似编译后, 用的是文泉的细体
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 看上去粗细不明显, 是不是还差点设么
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 怎么设置文泉的粗体 作为 boldfont
<metbsd> 高手用什么？
<jyfl987> lyx好烂
<jyfl987> 不如w3m狠
<blueghost> metbsd:) 我想高手直接写源码吧
<blueghost> jyfl987:) ..... 不是 lynx 是lyx
<MaskRay> blueghost: BoldFont=WenQuanYi Zen He:style=Bold   ? 我乱说的
<blueghost> ....
<jyfl987> blueghost: 反正不如w3m
<blueghost> 我试试
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 不是一个东西啊
<MaskRay> lyx 依赖太多
<jyfl987> blueghost: 你自己试试
<blueghost> jyfl987:) lyx 是tex 的
<jyfl987> 额
<MaskRay> jyfl987: lyx 不是 lynx
 * iGoogle 支持 jyfl987 扯死他们
<iGoogle> lerosua: .
<blueghost> ....
<blueghost> 还得 google
<stifler> 不如elinks
<jyfl987> 扯你嘴
<stifler> 据说用make写TEX很爽？
<chongwish> stifler: elinks貌似不支持utf8,不过排版算是cli不错了，可是遇见gbk直接悲剧
<blueghost> 貌似只能 百度了, xetex google 也重置, 不会有 x 都不行吧
<blueghost> xetex 干嘛了, 百度一个结果都没
<stifler> chongwish: right(ibus stop work again...)
<chongwish> blueghost: 过段时间再google~~~~~~只能如此了
<stifler> IBUS老死啊
<chongwish> stifler: 用fcitx或yong吧
<MaskRay> stifler: 嗯，.tex 文件也用 makefile
<chongwish> stifler: ibus的界面有些丑
<stifler> chongwish: 我试试，第一次听说YONG
<MaskRay> blueghost: 搜 latex 吧
<stifler> MaskRay: 文件多的时候MAKE效率高太多
<stifler>  /exec mplayer ~/Music/sexback.ogg
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 应该是xetex吧, 我用的是xetex
<MaskRay> stifler: 嗯，我就是从这时起了解到 makefile 是可以解决各种依赖问题
<chongwish> stifler: yong和fcitx支持的皮肤太漂亮了，直接修改sougou的透明theme。yong资源占用低过fcitx
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 我也不知道有什么区别
<stifler> chongwish: 词库怎么样？
<MaskRay> blueghost: 你 .tex 开头有 \documentclass 的吧，那就搜 latex
<chongwish> stifler: 可以导入
<metbsd> 有没有代码是专门画图片的
<stifler> chongwish: 那太好了
<stifler> metbsd: 有
<chongwish> metbsd: gnuplot？我是不懂的
<stifler> metbsd: 那个可以嵌入TEX的叫啥忘了……
<metbsd> 这么牛啊
<MaskRay> gnuplot graphviz  tikz
<metbsd> 那真的图形界面可以不要了
<MaskRay> tikz 是 tex 的
<cuihao> 囧，ReactOS在开玩笑吧。下载的安装ISO压缩包里面居然有一个“华军软件园”的广告。
<chongwish> cuihao: 我看看，我不曾解压过iso~~~~~~
<cuihao> chongwish, 不是ISO，是ISO打的ZIP
<chongwish> cuihao: 我的没有哦
<cuihao> 这个： http://downloads.sourceforge.net/reactos/ReactOS-0.3.13-REL-iso.zip
<cuihao> 活见鬼了
<chongwish> cuihao: 我就是sourceforge下载的，没有
<cuihao> = =
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBL98p0wZ7g
<chongwish> cuihao: 我是下载bz2包的
<cuihao> chongwish, 也许zip包就有了
<chongwish> roylez: 主席，你是在国外还是用tools上youtube的？
<roylez> chongwish: 代理
<snoop_fy`> test
<pocoyo> : 人贵在言而有信——我说不还钱就不还钱！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 我去下载 adoble 的黑体了
<blueghost> adobe heiti std
<blueghost> 貌似都使用这个的
<stifler> blueghost: 有多黑？
<blueghost> stifler:) 还不知道呢, 正下载
<MaskRay> blueghost: xelatex 生成的 pdf 默认就是内嵌字体的，所以用什么都不要紧。但是 evince 要支持这些字体可能需要安装 poppler-data
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 哦
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 不明白
<MaskRay> blueghost: 有些字体 evince 会显出不出来，安装 poppler-data 后就好了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: goog,看看
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 我看的时候,字体是对的, 但粗体不粗, 粗体还是用设置的字体的细体
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 文泉正黑,细体很细, 粗体很粗. 但生成的 显示的还是文泉正黑的细体
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 字体可以显示啊
<MaskRay> blueghost: WenQuanYi Zen Hei:style=Bold
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 可以的吗
<leizhicheng> 大家中午好～
<blueghost> abode 的还是不黑
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那个不是泡泡吧，是个碎片
<stifler> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm'
<blueghost> 奶奶的
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 我试下你说的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 碎片也不应该飞起来
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 失重的地方，没动力的话没什么可以跑那么快的
<blueghost> 没作用
<vic> blueghost: 你用的啥版本
<vic> blueghost: xetex？
<blueghost> vic:) 是的
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 我装 poppler-data kankan
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 还真粗了, poppler-data 这个是伟哥
<vic> blueghost: 那你原来用啥看的
<blueghost> vic:) 原来没装 poppler-data
<MaskRay> blueghost: 原来可能根据 fontconfig 不知道弄了个什么字体
<vic> blueghost: 囧
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 不过还是用的 真黑的细体而不是真黑的粗体
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 只是真黑的粗体比宋体的粗
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 只是真黑的细体比宋体的粗
<blueghost> 我想要真黑的粗体
<blueghost> 不够粗
<blueghost> 不够粗
<MaskRay> blueghost: WenQuanYi Zen Hei:style=Bold  有没有用
<blueghost> 给他看A片
<blueghost> 没用
<blueghost> 一样
<zkwlx> 问下，我debian下和ubuntu下都用的sans字体，为啥实际效果差这么多？
<blueghost> 改 fontconfig
<zkwlx> edison0354, 你还活着？
<edison0354> zkwlx: ？
<zkwlx> edison0354, 哈哈哈，昨晚我看一会儿就睡了
<zkwlx> blueghost, 谢谢，正在下载
<edison0354> zkwlx: ^
<edison0354> zkwlx: ……
<zkwlx> blueghost, 呃...你有现成的sans字体的fonts的配置文件吗？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 说不定是有作用力产生了碎片，即使作用力不大，碎片速度也很快...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你觉得你这说法靠得住吗？那东西明显在加速
<blueghost> zkwlx:) 没有
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 我的标题下有日期, 怎么去掉
<zkwlx> 囧
<MaskRay> blueghost: \date{}
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 最前面吗
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 呵呵，的确是，不过要真是水里，处理的真不错，才这么点泡泡...
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 不性
<MaskRay> blueghost: \maketitle 前面
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 知道了, 但是怎么首行缩进啊
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 第一段不缩进呢
<qzhou> 问下有没有人在kvm里试过nmi_watchdog啊？ 效果如何？
<MaskRay> blueghost: 第一段前 \setlength{\parindent}{0em}，第二段前 \setlength{\parindent}{2em}
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 我要所有段都首行缩进呢, 但是默认的是第一段不缩
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 没有一个全局的设置的吗
<MaskRay> blueghost: 第一段前 \setlength{\parindent}{2em}
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 我要全局的啊
<MaskRay> blueghost: 第一段前 \setlength{\parindent}{2em}
<blueghost> \begin{document} 后???
<blueghost> 但我要的是\begin{document} 前的,设置了不起作用
<MeaCulpa> 我觉得要是出个wiki mark-up直接转tex甚至pdf的就好了
<MeaCulpa> wiki markup比市面上的typesetter方便...
<MaskRay> orgmode 可以，不过要精确控制就和 latex 无异了
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 也不起作用, 放第一段也不行
<metbsd> 玩gta的有吗
<MaskRay> blueghost: \begin{document} 后
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: orgmode看上去不错，但是太emacs了...
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 不行, 前后都不行
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: docbook又太xml...
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 要src和结果有同样的可读性，现在docutils的确还行
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 但是功能比那些要弱的多
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 要求真多……orgmode 是最好的选择了
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 不行，emacs, 毋宁死
<jyfl987> 这里有学生物的么
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 我的要求很简单，typesetter的src, 我要能用diff清晰的看出差别，源代码要有高度可读性，现在只有docutils和dokuwiki可以
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 决不能有xml这种逆天的东西
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 高中学过算么...
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 解决了, 要 \usepackage{indentfirst} 这个啊
<MaskRay> blueghost: 嗯，忘了这个了
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 但为什么这样子呢. 我没写过论文, 论文是第一段都是不缩进的吗
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不算
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 但为什么这样子呢. 我没写过论文, 论文的规则是第一段都是不缩进的吗
<MaskRay> blueghost: 我只写过伪劣论文
<blueghost> MaskRay:)
<blueghost> vic:) 艾写文档还得先折腾 lyx
<vic> blueghost: 呵呵。。
<blueghost> :)
<vic> blueghost: 不如换个类型的
<blueghost> vic:) 原来用 lib啥的写, 太吃资源了,换abiword. 装odt直接崩溃, 装 koffice, 连启动都启动不了,现在换lyx了
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 直接文本编辑不行么
<blueghost> lib啥子的office
<MeaCulpa> 论文一般都有tex模板吧
<dreamysirc> blueghost: libreoffice
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 我想写的好看一点. 我的又不是论文
<vic> docbook
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 大树好
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 有点格式就好
<MaskRay> 刚装的 app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.4.0，直接报 jre defective 的
<MaskRay> blueghost: 你的需求，orgmode 或 docutils 吧
<vic> lyx对中文的支持还不是很好
<dreamysirc> vic: lyx对中文不好么？是不是tex对中文支持不好？方正我是不懂tex的
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: o
<dreamysirc> vic: 只有象你们这样的神才会使用tex。
 * MeaCulpa 有一个tex写的简历，装b
<vic> dreamysirc: 我从不用tex
<dreamysirc> vic: 那为啥你们这么了解？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你丫太闲了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我在干活呢
<dreamysirc> MeaCulpa: 应聘单位没有tex软件怎么办？
<vic> dreamysirc: 没吃过猪肉，也见过猪跑啊
<jiero> roylez: 怎么在 missile 上使用 enchant scroll？
<MeaCulpa> dreamysirc: 给人家pdf啊
<roylez> jiero: 没试过...
<jiero> roylez: 我的大石头都要碎了。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: roylez 你们才空，还石头汤
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。
<dreamysirc> MeaCulpa: 给人pdf还要分是tex或是其他写的？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你也有空聊天。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我没有阿，我在工作，认真的
<jiero> dreamysirc: 你最好用tex渲染的。
<dreamysirc> jiero: 你的蛋要碎了
<MeaCulpa> dreamysirc: 一看便知...
<jiero> dreamysirc: 所以都要tex写的
 * MeaCulpa 还是dokuwiki给力...公式写的都很快
<jiero> dreamysirc: 其实tex是包含很多字体的特殊渲染引擎。
<jiero> ^_^
<dreamysirc> 大家都后赛类
<vic> reStructuredText 也不错哦
<MaskRay> 怎么学 gnuplot，documentation 实在看不下去
<jiero> MaskRay: 用。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 吾辈xelatex搞ttf的根本不关心字体...专业的当然不一样
<vic> python文档就是reStructuredText写的
<jiero> MaskRay: 那里不会再看。
<MaskRay> jiero: 都不会
<MeaCulpa> vic: sphinx, 加强了一些rst
<jiero> MaskRay: 那就照着2个实例自己改造。
<MaskRay> jiero: 渐进式的教程？
<jiero> MaskRay: 我的建议
<vic> txt2tags
<MaskRay> jiero: 算了，还是看 documentation，照者例子改
<zkwlx> blueghost, 我改了抗拒齿，英文的生效了，可是中文还是原来的样子啊~_~求救
<blueghost> zkwlx:) 百度去
<zkwlx> blueghost, .....百度......
<blueghost> zkwlx:) 问 maskray 神
<MaskRay> blueghost: 问 iGoogle
<zkwlx> .........你们......
<blueghost> zkwlx:) 你不是改 etc/那个吧. 改 本地设置
<Evanescence> zkwlx: 怎么修改抗锯齿的？
<zkwlx> blueghost, 我改的这个:/etc/fonts/fonts.conf ，本地的没有啊，创建一个?
<stifler> abiword做tex不堪入目啊
<vic> zkwlx: 本地的优先级高一点
<zkwlx> vic, 好，去再试试
<zkwlx> ～/.fonts.conf是这个文件吧？
<blueghost> zkwlx:) 又得, 找找
<zkwlx> blueghost, 恩
<blueghost> vic:) 主要是别搞乱了系统的.
<blueghost> MaskRay:) tex的表格不会自动换行的吗
<vic> blueghost: 系统的基本不动，直接该本地的
<MaskRay> blueghost: 用了 xeCJK，tabular 中文部分应该能自动换行
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 我没用 cjk
<dreamysirc> 有用mupdf的么？
<MaskRay> blueghost: 用 xelatex 的 xeCJK，不是那个用 latex 的 CJK
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 大树，有用过mupdf么？怎么全屏
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 不懂
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 没用过, 你没见我啥都问吗
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 大树~~~~~~~~
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 大姐
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 大妈, 我也焦头烂额的.
<dreamysirc> dreamysirc: 大树有啥能使你焦头烂额？
<big_mother> 奶打
<big_mother> 奶大
<dreamysirc> big_mother: man了下，知道mupdf怎么用了~~~~~~~~~~
<big_mother> dreamysirc:) 好吧
<dreamysirc> big_mother: 大叔你好无聊啊~~~~~~~~
<big_mother> tex 怎么 默认的边距那么大啊
<roylez> big_mother: 恩，默认按letter来的
 * stifler 看了会松鼠会，笑死了
<dreamysirc> stifler: 科学松鼠会？
<jiero> dreamysirc: 著名站点之一。
<stifler> dreamysirc: yeap!
 * stifler 暂时离开
<big_mother> roylez:) 哦
<jiero> 中文版本的mupdf指南。——应该支持SVG了，wiki应该支持SVG了。。。SVG应该能导出成为HTML了。
<edison0354> lainme: MM好！
<lainme> edison0354: :)
<vic> 其实比较喜欢docbook，可是那一堆的尖括号啊
<genio4urlife> 大家好
<pocoyo> genio4urlife: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<zkwlx> 哎...还是没弄好，我怎么感觉不是改那个文件的问题啊，我舍友的ubuntu的那个配置文件跟我的是一样的，郁闷，是不是因为我没装文泉译？
<zkwlx> vic, MaskRay big_mother 哎...还是没弄好，我怎么感觉不是改那个文件的问题啊，我舍友的ubuntu的那个配置文件跟我的是一样的，郁闷，是不是因为我没装文泉译？
<Evanescence> 有谁懂CSS的？
<genio4urlife> 大家有没有觉得11.04+unity启动时特别慢啊？
<Evanescence> 边框在css中的英文单词是什么？padding又是什么？
<Kandu> Evanescence: http://w3school.com.cn/css/css_boxmodel.asp
<ysyk> 边框是border
<Evanescence> Kandu: Thanks very much
<ysyk> padding是补丁的意思
<ysyk> 你找本css手册看看
<jiero> padding 是 推。。。
<Evanescence> ysyk: padding是内边框
<ysyk> 是内补丁
<Evanescence> patch才是补丁
<ysyk> 在css里就是这个
<ysyk> 还有个相对的外补丁
<webOS> 谁帮忙扫盲：云主机是怎么运行的？百科看不明白。
<Evanescence> e....
<webOS> 是否资料还是放在独立的PC 上；只是IP 是共享的？
<OT_iux> 把一台主机放在热气球里，插上太阳能电池版，飞到平流层以上，开机？
<webOS> 原先的虚拟主机是，共用一个主机，共用一个IP
<webOS> 原来的独立主机是，独用一个主机，独用一个IP
<calebot> webOS: http://xkcd.com/ # 一张图看懂云主机
<calebot> webOS: http://xkcd.com/908/ # 一张图看懂云主机
<webOS> ok let me have a read...
<zhangkaixuan> 各位兄台 请教一个音频转换程序的名称 带有ff两个字母 logo是一个绿色的 根电路很相似的东西
<webOS> calebot: 还是没哟明白
<calebot> webOS: 嗯，那图是给已经明白的人看的 D
<calebot> webOS: 嗯，那图是给已经明白的人看的 XD
<webOS> ：|
<iGoogle> zhangkaixuan: ffmpeg?
<iGoogle> webOS: 晕的。别理解了
<big_mother> zkwlx:) 郁闷吧
<zkwlx> big_mother, 恩，公司来事了，先忙了:D
<zhangkaixuan> iGoogle:恩 是他 谢了
<webOS> iGoogle: 是否 cloud == 在一个电脑上开几个 vbox ，每个 vbox 为一个server ？
<iGoogle> Found 10 items, similar to 手雷.
<iGoogle> 0)朗道汉英字典5.0-->克雷洛夫
<iGoogle> 1)朗道汉英字典5.0-->克雷镁索
<iGoogle> 2)朗道汉英字典5.0-->加雷氏病
<linsux> vbox很次的，软件模拟
<webOS> 我真的要搞明白，请帮帮忙。我实在看不明白什么是云
<iGoogle> 云的概念，就是晕的概念。
<webOS> iGoogle: 比如我租用一个SERVER PC，本来是固定一个IP 给我的；现在云一下，是否还是那个PC， 只是现在IP 不一定固定了 ？
<webOS> 我们老板要我云一下，我自己还没有明白什么是云。怎么云呢。求救哦！
<iGoogle> 解释不清的。
<iGoogle> 老板啊。好忽悠
<webOS> 就说我们现在的主机已经云了。哈哈
<iGoogle> 给他说，云，就是啥都在天上，运算也是。你那机器就是一个终端显示。啥都不作。
<webOS> 唐僧他一下
<webOS> 没有拉。
<webOS> 我们现在租用一个主机。
<webOS> 现在想云一下。怎么弄 ？
<iGoogle> 问收钱的啊。
<yunfei> 数据还是放在自己电脑上安全些。要云做什么
<linsux> 云的意思，有点像龙珠里面的元气弹
<webOS> 收钱说：一个主机，现在改装好几个 vmware ,然后优化IP，就这样。那么我理解是
<webOS> 就是
<webOS> 自己PC 安全阿
<webOS> 傻傻的
<webOS> 租用什么机哦。
<jyfl987> 未必自己pc安全
<webOS> 就是就是
<jyfl987> 假如你一个不小心给擦除了数据呢
<jyfl987> 或者被盗窃了怎么办
<yunfei> 但是至少比你把东西放在人家那里好。
<iGoogle> 数据，还是刻到青铜器上，安全。
<yunfei> 你可以做好数据备份。。。
<jyfl987> 你放别人那 加密一下就是了
<jyfl987> 主要是别人那有多个备份 还有访问有做cdn这些 方便点
<ysyk> 数据还是掌握在自己手里心里舒服
<webOS> 现在很多人说，云就是在家，在公司，在任何地方都数据共享。那么我主机就是数据共享阿，没有什么云不云的阿
<jyfl987>  建议搞个云主机 加一个自动加密解密的客户端这样来使用云服务
<jyfl987> 存一些核心配置
<yunfei> 加密？要是人家想弄你的数据，你加密也没用。
<jyfl987> 加密怎么没用？
<webOS> 加密是要的。这个可以容易做 。
<yunfei> 个人理解不同吧。
<jyfl987> 加密是在客户端这边做的 把密文存那边
<jyfl987> 最好能把一些文本配置隐藏到视频信息里 传到youku tudou什么的
<webOS> 还是没有明白为什么出现一个“云”概念。
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 。。别人把你的视频，压缩一下。你去找找看
<yunfei> 云=钱。。。
<webOS> 其实WEB 主机就是云吧 。
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 那看你是什么隐藏思路了
<iGoogle> 没云，只有晕
<webOS> 就是。同意 iGoogle
<ysyk> 概念==钱
<iGoogle> 管你什么思路。编码都给你变了。 jyfl987
<yunfei> 各种钱。。。
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 假如你用一个区域的背景明暗来表示 1和0 这样做别人压缩就很难把信息丢失
<iGoogle> 好傻的想法
<iGoogle> 一个bit，用一副图片表示。
<jyfl987> 你如果是用图片隐藏文字那个 用rgb数据上某几个bit来搞 那是会丢失数据的 如果别人压一压
<yunfei> 其实我理解的云概念，就是类似一个无盘网吧。。。
<jyfl987> 我说一个区域
<yunfei> 一台服务器，全是硬盘。。。。和内存。。。
<iGoogle> 大腿区域？
<jyfl987> 跟你就没法正经讨论
<jyfl987> 大家的周期互质
<stifler> ..
 * stifler 归来
<stifler> 云就是数据银行，通存通兑
<calebot> 如果云主机没死机的话
<webOS> 就是就是
<webOS> 云主机死掉，什么也没了。
<webOS> 所以我理解云主机还是原来那个PC
<calebot> gmail 前阵子搞垮一堆人的 account
<ysyk> 云，其实就是把一个业务分解，多机协作
<calebot> 备份还要从磁带捞回来
<webOS> 只是云 mirror 到很多IP 上，对吧？
<ysyk> 我们一直在使用云
<calebot> 云只能当成一个普通主机看待
<calebot> 太相信云不是好事
<calebot> 该备份的还是要备份
<calebot> 可以备一份在云里就是
<iGoogle> 还是青铜器吧。
<iGoogle> 啥磁盘，都是假的
<calebot> 古有明训：狡兔三窟
<webOS> 有人说，她的云主机每天60W 人访问，结果她主机闭了。我的主机每天几百万，怎么还没有闭呢？是否云不对，还是她的设置有问题 ？
<ysyk> 你既是云的消费者，又是云的服务者
<calebot> 还是 p2p 好
<webOS> 不过我们昨天主机闭。所以云一下
<calebot> p2p 比云更像云
<calebot> bitcoin 永不倒
<calebot> torrent 永常存
<webOS> 不过还是没有明白云有什么好处呢
<iGoogle> 要是一个数据流，一直在互联网传。那多好。
<iGoogle> bt已经没戏了啊
<calebot> iGoogle: 传合法资料还是很好使的
<calebot> iGoogle: 传非法资料也还是很流行的
<iGoogle> 这概念，太随意了。
<yunfei>  :D
<iGoogle> 领导都喜欢随意性的概念。好操作。
<ysyk> 概念上说：云让人们付该付的钱
<stifler> 太不环保了
<stifler> 我掉了？
<webOS> 就好像前几天，有人来推销什么三网联合。我还没有明白，有了WWW，还需要其他网吗？
<ysyk> 其实付的还是与以前一样多
<webOS> 真是杜撰出来的搞钱的吧
<iGoogle> webOS: 那是最后一公里的钱。你要出的。
<stifler> d
<stifler> asd
<stifler> asd
<stifler> as
<stifler> da
<stifler> sd
<^k^> stifler:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<webOS> iGoogle: 什么是三网联合？
<webOS> iGoogle: 我还没有明白呢
<iGoogle> 接入的事情。。自己搜索。
<webOS> iGoogle: 她说卖我一个三网联合2W元。我说godaddy 注册一个就2USD 呢
<kowalski> 又掉了...
<iGoogle> 额。2w? 这啥
<webOS> iGoogle: 我也这么想的。现在能WWW， 还要其他什么网不网哦 ？
<iGoogle> 有线电视的那cable modem?
<iGoogle> 机顶盒？
<webOS> iGoogle: 哦。是那玩意
<webOS> iGoogle: 汉！现在家里电视能上网的呢。
<iGoogle> 然后允许你1000M速度。
<iGoogle> 2w啊。
<iGoogle> 不就是isp的js嘛
<webOS> 对了，哪里有下载还珠格格的 bt ?
<cuihao> 我就是用cable modem上网额，慢死了 =。=
<webOS> 国外 bt 挺多的。中文节目好像一个也没有
<webOS> 是阿。
<kowalski> ...
<webOS> 所以想下载了，查到TV 上看 。
<iGoogle> 今天才下一个bt。track都没。
<jiero> webOS: 直接网上看了。http://so.tv.sohu.com/mts?wd=+%BB%B9%D6%E9%B8%F1%B8%F1
<webOS> 那个奇艺高清，说是正版。但是只能在线看，下载不了呢
<iGoogle> 全灭。难道是非法的bt?
<iGoogle> webOS: 你给url。我试试
<webOS> iGoogle: http://www.qiyi.com/
<kowalski> test
<pocoyo> : 猪八戒从大雷音寺出差回来。找到孙悟空：“猴哥，听说你最近常去高老庄？”悟空：“……”八戒：“你可不能做对不起兄弟的事呀！”悟空急道：“我什么都没有做，只是帮师父把风。” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<iGoogle> webOS: .. 要下载的url啊
<webOS> iGoogle: 你随便看哪个都一样的。只能在线看，FF下载插件，不怎么灵光。
<iGoogle> 由于网络限制
<iGoogle> nnnd 可以出来的。被强迫了。
<webOS> jiero: 没有办法下载看
<iGoogle> webOS: 你可以用硕鼠去下载。
<kowalski>  /o\
<webOS> iGoogle: 你搞笑哦，鼠标？没有阿
<iGoogle> webOS: ...
<kowalski> -.-
<kowalski> 我有掉了？
<kowalski> *.*
<jyfl987> http://www.pcpop.com/doc/0/660/660517.shtml
<jyfl987> 5月11日 Canonical博客中表示，Canonical基金会已经宣布与全球第四大个人电脑制造商联想展开合作，后者推出的笔记本电脑等产品中将大规模预装Ubuntu。
<summerman> 预装了UB，和预装WIN的售价一样？
<jyfl987> 那太黑了吧
<kowalski> 估计会被JS装上D版XP再卖
<jiero> summerman: 当然。
<jyfl987> 主要的好处是 既然他装了ubuntu 那他用的那些硬件就有了原生驱动
<summerman> 光电脑生产厂商联合起来没用，主要还是联合硬件生产厂商，各种驱动。。。要弄好。
<kowalski> 抓紧拉拢游戏厂商才是
<summerman> linux下playonlinux还是不错的，虽然我搞不懂。。。
<MeaCulpa> kowalski: 怎么拉拢...给人做个openGL上的游戏库？
<kowalski> MeaCulpa: 活着屈尊移植directX....
<summerman> 昨晚升级1010挂了，今天晚上继续升级。。。 '<
<missing> iGoogle: ee,你什么打包的哦,那个天气脚本我debian amd64位装不到哦
<kowalski> summerman: 你还在10.10? - -!
<big_mother> webOs 老板要你晕, 你就晕啊
<MeaCulpa> kowalski: sony应该有一整套这样的库，但是做的烂，又不愿意分享
<kowalski> missing: 在哪，我也要
<iGoogle> missing: 。没64的。你自己解包释放吧。
<kowalski> MeaCulpa: 额
<missing> kowalski: 找ee放链接
<iGoogle> missing: 我记得我改成all了啊。
<kowalski> iGoogle: 给个地址吧
<missing> iGoogle: 我刚下载的0.66的...骗你干嘛
<iGoogle> 啥。
<kowalski> 天气脚本
<missing> iGoogle: 你的天气脚本链接阿
<iGoogle> 0.66.我也不记得是咋样的了。
<kowalski> E-mail也行
<missing> iGoogle: ...在那帖子哪里是最新的了阿
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=133523
<iGoogle> 恩。才看到。
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<MeaCulpa> ...天气...
<iGoogle> 哦。是show_png.run，没64的。
<vic> 又一年高考。。。。终结了
<MeaCulpa> 又有高考题目可以笑了
<iGoogle> 啥好笑。 MeaCulpa
<kowalski> iGoogle: 我用AWESOME不影响吧
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 高考作文总会有奇文的
<missing> iGoogle: 不是纯脚本的吗?
<iGoogle> kowalski: 瓦片的，用不上吧。
<roylez> iGoogle: .
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 有时候，是有。只是离我太远了
<kowalski> o
 * MeaCulpa 很脏的天气... alias shweather="wget -q -O - http://newsrss.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/1713/Next3DaysRSS.xml | grep title | sed -e 's/<[^>]*>//g' -e 's/&#xB0;//g' | egrep '^[A-Z]'"
<iGoogle> 很老的方法。 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> 恩，脏的很，我都忘了那里看来的，居然先后两次grep
<iGoogle> 其实你可以不管道。直接wap天气。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 一个大awk应该可以吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，awk方便的多
<iGoogle> awk大些
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: awk 的FS指定成html tag, 会很快解决
<kowalski> ls
<linsuxy> 预装了让用户来卸掉装windows
<missing> iGoogle: ee,fvwm似乎可以alt+tab切换是一排图标横向排列的,是吧?
<missing> 就是windowlist是横向一排图标排列的
<kowalski> shift+alt+1
 * NoIE 前两天上课的时候，发现老师没穿bar，这是老师给同学们的节日福利吗？
<iGoogle> missing: 图标？不会吧。那iconbox?
<kowalski> -.-
<iGoogle> 如果是windowlist，那缺省有
<iGoogle> 要图标的，要用一个script作截图
<missing> iGoogle: 我的意思是横向排列的图标,没有文字
<iGoogle> 带缩略图的。都是外挂
<missing> 似乎不行我的,纵向排列的我是,有title的
<missing> 哦,那就算了
<missing> 反正也很少用的
<iGoogle> 哦。你可以热键隐藏/显示 iconbox。只是没切换
<missing> 哦,好的
<iGoogle> 几乎不需要最小化吧
<kowalski> urxvt下IBUS时好时坏...
<missing> 我有任务栏的,只是偶尔alt+tab而已
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<hata> 大家好，我问个问题python上面有哪些blog项目
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=126388
<roylez> iGoogle: .
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<iGoogle> roylez: 卡死没
<roylez> iGoogle: 卡死
<roylez> iGoogle: 是假的
<iGoogle> 94，很bt吧
<iGoogle> 不承认算了。让 MeaCulpa 测试
<vic> 什么破电路图啊 一点都不清晰
<MeaCulpa> ??
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: roylez 一个pdf?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 恩
<MeaCulpa> 1xk的速度，龟
<kowalski> .
<iGoogle> 卡死卡死的pdf
<^k^> 新⇨ 其它类软件 • 有没有不会丢细节的 html 到 pdf 转换器？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334308 RT。 原页面：snap1.png 若是用 firefox 转换（有一个“打印到文件”的虚拟打印机可用）：snap2.png 颜色丢了…… 用 chrome 打印到文件，同样：snap3.png 若是用 html2ps、ps2pdf：snap4.png 变成衬线字体了，而且还乱码，而且连边框都没了 ...
<iGoogle> 那么小的体积而已
<vic> 怎么卡死？
<boringyou> vic: 我也卡不死，呵呵
<vic> 根本就没卡 怎么死
<iGoogle> 嘛。多大的内存？
<iGoogle> 启动的时候，不卡半天？
<boringyou> iGoogle: 512M内存，64M显存，开很快
<iGoogle> 忘记看是啥图片性质了。
<iGoogle> boringyou: 你看下。
<Evanescence> 我安装了vim-LaTeXsuit套件，要怎么在vim里使用它啊？
<boringyou> iGoogle: 还要看什么？都看过了~~~~~~~
<iGoogle> 看那嵌入的图片的属性
<vic> 咋看
<iGoogle> 啥查看的
<vic> okular
<boringyou> iGoogle:  正在编译，foxitreader半天打不开，mupdf瞬间打开
<iGoogle> 图片上，右键有属性没
<iGoogle> boringyou: 我这啥都卡。没k的软件
<iGoogle> 不知道卡死多少了。其他的都不说话
<boringyou> iGoogle: mupdf没有右键，fd还没出现图，就黑脸
<iGoogle> 我是要 vic看
<iGoogle> vic: 说话。难道又卡死了？
<vic> 没有属性啊
<iGoogle> 。
<^k^> 有个问题，我分区的时候没有分swap分区，系统默认设置的swappiness 是60，这个值还有用吗？
<iGoogle> 没另存图片的功能？ vic
<vic> 我看看
<vic> 没有另存为图片功能
<iGoogle> ....
<iGoogle> 找那Pdf释放图片的软件。。估计只能这样。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: awk果然nb...
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: wget -q -O - http://newsrss.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/1713/Next3DaysRSS.xml | awk -F"</*title>" '!a[$2]++ {gsub("&#xB0;","",$2); print $2}'
<iGoogle> 。你这蛋痛的。。。
<iGoogle> 这开销更大
<MeaCulpa> FS原来可以用正则... 数组是散列的set...
<iGoogle> 当然可以正则
<iGoogle> 我以前用awk，按行分段
<MeaCulpa> 不错不错
<MeaCulpa> BBC这天气怎么和上海本地的差那么大
<iGoogle> pdfimages。。。
<iGoogle> 用国内的网站吧。
<zmcbb30> aBiNg: 阿饼
<zmcbb30> roylez: 金老板
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 腾猪哥
<Evanescence> boring ......  continue view PDF
<Evanescence> zmcbb30: 嗯嗯
<zmcbb30> Evanescence: 下午好
<Evanescence> zmcbb30: 下午好
<Evanescence> 已经看了十来个fullcycle了
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 包包
<roylez> zmcbb30: 大包包
<kowalski> .....
<zmcbb30> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjczNTYxNTEy.html
<snoop_fy> quit
 * kenifanying 问个菜鸟问题，宿舍以前用交换机上网，现在同学买电脑的时候人家给他送了个无线路由，我把无线路由的dhcp关掉，当作交换机用，现在路由的ap没有加密的时候，可以正常链接上ap，可以用h3c的认证上教育网，但是设置成wpa的加密方式，就无法连上ap了，怎么回事？
 * kenifanying 我想是由于dhcp关了的缘故，把计算机的ip获取方式改为手动，这样可以链接上ap，但是由于学校的认证得用dhcp，又造成无法正确通过学校认证，怎么解决？
 * kenifanying 同样是关了dhcp，一个没加密，一个有加密，为什么加密的就无法正常连接上无线ap?
<mengfei> kenifanying, 你可以用二级路由来设置网络，简单说说是把路由接到交换机上，路由设动态ip，然后就可以使用
<big_mother> vic:) 本来想用lyx写文档会快点,不成想, 更慢. 我说的是运行的速度
<vic> big_mother: 哈哈，还是用记事本把 呵呵
<jiero> 什么呢。
<big_mother> vic:) 都不知道干嘛越来越慢,打个字还等半天才出来
<big_mother> 我重启机器卡男
<big_mother> 看看
<kenifanying> mengfei, 我是想把那个交换机给撤掉，因为一大堆网线，把宿舍搞得很乱。 现在把无线路由当作交换机用，无线ap没有加密。宿舍的每个人连接上ap后，各自通过客户端通过认证，这样每个人都有一个学校分配的ip。但是现在的情况是，ap没加密的这种方法可行，但是ap加密后怎么不行了呢？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: wget -q -O - http://newsrss.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/1713/Next3DaysRSS.xml |awk -F'<[^>]*>' '/(tit|desc).*:/ {gsub("&#xB0;","",$2); print $2}'
<vic> big_mother: 本来就不是什么好的东西
<kenifanying> mengfei, 是当交换机用的话就无法再使用加密吗？
<vic> big_mother: 要么tex 直接文本写，要么rest，要么docbook，要么wiki
<mengfei> 我也没试不，不知道你的情况
<mengfei> 没试过
<jiero> 哦。
 * kenifanying 谁对计算机网络比较熟悉的帮帮忙……
<jiero> 为啥没人用LibreOffice写呢。
<jiero> 真的那么不好用么？装个Tex字体就好了吧。
<roylez> jiero: lair去过没？
<roylez> jiero: 我昨天找抽去逛lair，被水怪雷死了
<vic> libreoffice卡。。。。
<jiero> roylez: 那里都太难了。。。
<jiero> roylez: 不过必须过。
<jiero> roylez: 我就在里面。
<jiero> 动不动就要吼叫一声免得真被围攻。
<roylez> jiero: wiki说lair第二层可以拿来做stash
<jiero> vic: 3.4不卡了
<kowalski> 0.0
<icomera> hi, I want to run cdisk via ssh, for example ssh root@host 'cfdisk /dev/sdb', but I got TERM environment variable needs set. Can anyone help me?
<roylez> icomera: export TERM=vt100
<vic> jiero: 感觉还是卡。。。虽然我的也是3.4
<icomera> roylez, thanks, but what is vt100?
<jiero> roylez: 第二层？lair的哪个区域？
<roylez> jiero: 不知道，没去过
<jiero> roylez: 我把lair的基本层清空了
<jiero> roylez: 但是naga 我打不过，melfork和turtle也是。。。
<jiero> roylez: 和任何一个打我都要狂暴否则就死了
<icomera> roylez, it doesn't work
<roylez> icomera: vt100 is an old terminal device that is not used any more. But its key escape sequence is more or less a standard today.
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<roylez> icomera: try export TERM=xterm
<icomera> roylez, it is xterm already
<icomera> roylez, shall I run it in the server ?
<roylez> icomera: are you sure you console window is large enough?
<icomera> roylez, what do you mean by large enough?
<roylez> icomera: you cannot run cfdisk if your terminal window is too small.
<roylez> icomera: Anyway, you can try something else like parted if cfdisk refuses to run
<icomera> roylez, thank, great, parted works. but I still don't know why cfdisk doesn't work
<icomera> roylez, isn't that because I run it via ssh?
<roylez> icomera: ssh should not be any problem for cfdisk. I tried that before.
<netsnail> roylez: proffessional
<icomera> roylez, strange, I tried in two computers, neither of them works. Do you think it is the problem with the server settings?
<roylez> icomera: No. I would prefer to believe that there is something wrong with your ssh client setting. Are you using putty?
<icomera> roylez, no, I'm running it in my ubuntu terminal
<roylez> icomera: that is strange. :)
<icomera> roylez, it would be great if cfdisk work, because I'm writing a script for others, cfdisk gives more straight forward information.
<Guest17487> 大家好
<^k^> Guest17487, 好  ㍩ 
<kowalski> 好，19点
<kowalski> Guest17487: debianer?
<wxg4net> diango 有人熟悉么
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 最后一个关于 tex 的问题, 怎么设置 mono 字体
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 设置等宽字体
<Evanescence> 怎么修改wordpress，让其在主页上只显示三篇文章，而不是连续的很多篇？
<MaskRay> blueghost: setCJKmono 吧
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 我不用 cjk 啊,
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 是设置字体族吗
<MaskRay> blueghost: setmonofont
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 我已设置这个了. 你还没不明白我的意思.
<MaskRay> blueghost: 那不知道了
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 是怎么指名一段文本为等宽
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 是怎么指名一段文本为等宽
<blueghost> 我已经设置 setmonofont 了
<cuihao> 额，问个问题，能不能在python脚本中调出交互式命令行
<Guest17487> kowalski: 怎么了？ 为什么 机器人要跟我讲话？
<Evanescence> cuihao: 打开一个终端就行了啊
<Evanescence> cuihao: 比如gnome-terminal -x python
<cuihao> Evanescence: =。= 我说从python脚本里调出来
<cuihao> Evanescence: 特殊用途
<Evanescence> cuihao: 那就用python的import os等等调用啊
<cuihao> os.system("python") ...?
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 知道了 是 \ttfamily
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 但我不知道怎么取消
<Evanescence> 不知道，我python不懂的
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 后面全是等宽的了
<MaskRay> blueghost: 不会
<blueghost> 好吧
<blueghost> 谁会的
<MaskRay> blueghost: \ttfamily{}{} ?
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 我试试
<blueghost> 谢谢
<blueghost> 晕
<myke2> MaskRay: robot2011你之后就是用+1, -1计算被覆盖的次数的?
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<myke2> MaskRay: 是不是炸弹覆盖次数的倒数和?
<MaskRay> myke2: 对
<myke2> MaskRay: 后面的+1, -1很容易做到O(n)
<myke2> MaskRay: 前面还没想出
<MaskRay> myke2: +1 -1 是什么
<myke2> MaskRay: 不就是统计每个点被多少条线段覆盖么?
<MaskRay> myke2: 理解了
<myke2> MaskRay: 唯一的障碍就是O(n)解决算出每个线段
 * kowalski crashed,rebooting
<myke2> MaskRay: 我去问下cqx
<myke2> MaskRay: 我估计他不会回答的
<MaskRay> myke2: ...
<myke2> MaskRay: 他不喜欢在renren上面回答太详细
<MaskRay> myke2: ...
<blueghost> vic:) 好晕
<blueghost> vic:) 写文档还辛苦过编程
<myke2> MaskRay: 他看见他解释了, 说题目, 标程, 数据都不能公布的.
<MaskRay> myke2: 为什么？
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • Ubuntu10安装FlashPlayer的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334320 Ubuntu系统10.04安装Flash插件，不能联网，现有安装包“adobe-flashplugin_10.3.181.22.orig.tar.gz”，请问如何安装？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 iMaeGoo — 2011-06-07 18:22
<myke2> MaskRay: 不清楚, CCF的规定?
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 我有个不明白, 怎么第二部分的编号还是跟第一部分的编号递增而不是从1重新开始的啊
<MaskRay> myke2: 没这种规定的吧……不过要找到国内比赛的程序、数据确实不是件简单的事……
<MaskRay> blueghost: 不理解
<jiero> 谁知道怎么用LibreOffice创建表格。？
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 我的章节编号啊
<MaskRay> blueghost: 不知道
<blueghost> 第一部份有2两个章节 第二部分的第一个章的编号是从3开始了, 不是该从1开始的吗
<fighterlyt> 渴望一台alienware的笔记本，可是fuck expensive
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 知道怎么做吗, 第二部分的章节编号重新从1开始
<jiero> 渴望一个Nokia N950
<blueghost> 渴望有人解答我的问题
<JuncoJet> 拔下U盘之前 宣布需要 先umount的？
<cuihao> umount更安全
<JuncoJet> 酱紫啊
<wntyygtwxf> 有没有人用arch啊，有个问题想请教一下
<cuihao> 我用
<kowalski> debian 好
<wntyygtwxf> 问一个问题，daemon中的进程开机无法自启动，只能手动启动
<cuihao> wntyygtwxf: rc.conf?
<wntyygtwxf> rc.d list显示全部都是stopped
<cuihao> 贴一下rc.conf的最后一行吧
<wntyygtwxf> DAEMONS=(@syslog-ng dbus hal @acpid !network @vboxdrv @sensors @laptop-mode @dhcdbd @networkmanager @cpufreq @alsa !netfs !crond)
<JuncoJet> 谁知道 哪个版本的发行版比较小？ 最好是lxde桌面的
<wntyygtwxf> 开机只能进字符界面，然后手动启动dbus后，才可以用startx启动图形界面
<wntyygtwxf> 不过很快就会崩溃掉，用的是gnome3
<cuihao> wntyygtwxf： vboxdrv可以删掉，那不是服务，是模块
<wntyygtwxf> 但是如果用sudo gdm的话就会很稳定，不会崩溃，
<wntyygtwxf> 好的，
<aBiNg> openRA? 这个有玩过么？
<blueghost> 谁可以帮我这个忙啊
<wntyygtwxf> 关键是现在这些都得手动开机，开机都启动不了
<blueghost> google 被重置, 百度又没找到 有帮助的
<cuihao> wntyygtwxf: 所有的服务都没启动？
<blueghost> 第一部份有2两个章节 第二部分的第一个章的编号是从3开始了, 不是该从1开始的吗
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 知道怎么做吗, 第二部分的章节编号重新从1开始
<JuncoJet> aBiNg, 是红警？
<wntyygtwxf> 嗯，是的，手动启动正常
<wntyygtwxf> 手动可以启动，
<cuihao> wntyygtwxf: 是以前可以，还是一直不行？
 * kowalski crashed
<MaskRay> blueghost: 不知道。。
<blueghost> tex 怎么第二部分的章节编号是跟随上一部份的章节往后递增, 而不是从1开始
<blueghost> 有谁知道怎么做吗
<thorne> 去CTEX论坛问问吧
<thorne> 这个要求好不一般
<myke2> wntyygtwxf: 你把@的background去掉
<myke2> wntyygtwxf: 看下提示
<wntyygtwxf> 好的，多谢
<Evanescence> 有还原数据的方法吗？我从windows下还原回来的文件损坏了，tar.gz(1G) 还有很多图片。请问要怎么修复？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 求DHD
<myke2> edison0354: 用vim/emacs?
<Evanescence> edison0354: 什么是DHD啊？
<lemonhall> ......................
<lemonhall> edison0354: 换台词
<edison0354> myke2: ？
<edison0354> Evanescence: DHD
<Evanescence> edison0354: 啥意思啊？
<myke2> edison0354: 用哪个?
<edison0354> Evanescence: DHD
<edison0354> myke2: gedit
<myke2> edison0354: ......
<Evanescence> edison0354: 你叉的，问你啥意思呢？
<edison0354> myke2: 哦耶
<edison0354> Evanescence: DHD
<Evanescence> myke2: vim/emacs/gedit/leafpad/nano/....
<edison0354> Evanescence: 还有kate呢
<Evanescence> edison0354: 无语了，你丫一边去
<edison0354> Evanescence: 还有ee
<edison0354> Evanescence: 其实用cat+>也可以
<myke2> Evanescence: vim有没有遇到O特别慢的现象?
<blueghost> thorne:) 习惯不都是章的编号不是每部份重新编号的吗
<edison0354> Evanescence: 错了，echo+>
<blueghost> 第一部份的第一章
<Evanescence> edison0354: edison0354+》
<myke2> 谁惯用vim的
<JuncoJet> 一般系统里的vi是不是 就是vim？
<JuncoJet> vi好像不免费吧？
<myke2> Google ex-vi
<kowalski> vim is awesome
<blueghost> JuncoJet:) vi 不免费???
<myke2> ofan: Hi, VIMer
<myke2> ofan: 请问vim有没有遇到O延迟的现象?
<ofan> myke2: O延迟?
<edison0354> JuncoJet: 一般是vi直接给alias到vim了
<ofan> myke2: 如果文件太大,又开了syntax,可能会延迟
<edison0354> ofan: aur有没有办法整合到pacman里？
<ofan> edison0354: 用yaourt或clyde
<edison0354> ofan: 还有pacman的testing源你开了没？
<fighterlyt> sudo dpkg
<ofan> edison0354: 没开,不想死
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<myke2> ofan: o不会延迟
<myke2> ofan: å°±O
<fighterlyt> 谁推荐个好点的conky主题
<fighterlyt> 最好支持天气预报
<ofan> myke2: 你 :map O 看看
<Kandu> myke2: 遇到過，i mode 輸入任何字符，然後立馬 <Esc>O 就延遲
<myke2> ofan: 找不到映射
<myke2> Kandu: 不清楚什么情况下会发生
<JuncoJet> fighterlyt, 用来conky桌面图标显示不出来了  你咋解决？
<JuncoJet> fighterlyt, 独立窗口么？
<myke2> 看来我要重装系统了
<Kandu> myke2: o，我這邊就這種情況會延時下，其他都好
<myke2> Kandu: o不会延迟, 只有O
<ofan> myke2: 是因为按了<Esc>才延时
<Kandu> myke2: s/o/哦
<blueghost> part 不计算 编号层次的???
<myke2> ofan: 不是吧
<blueghost> 怎么做到 part I.1 这样子的啊
<ofan> myke2: 可以试试插入模式下,输完按C-o O
<myke2> ofan: 我已经找到了
<NoIE> http://www.tudou.com/playlist/p/l12302995.html
<NoIE> 经最高法核准药家鑫被执行死刑
<myke2> ofan: C-o?
<myke2> ofan: 我这里这样
<ofan> myke2: 在插入模式下按<C-o>O
<myke2> ofan: 比如输入abcde
<myke2> ofan: 然后Esc
<myke2> ofan: 然后0
<myke2> ofan: 刚才那个是零
<myke2> ofan: 然后A
<myke2> ofan: 然后Esc
<myke2> ofan: 然后O就延迟了, 延迟像这样: abcdeO
<myke2> ofan: 过了一会儿O消失了, 上面出现一个空行
<myke2> ofan: gvim好像没, 我再试试
<Kandu> ofan: 嗯，這樣不延時了
<myke2> ofan: 为什么会这样
<Kandu> ofan: 奇怪為何 i mode 按 <Esc>O 會延時
<myke2> Kandu: 你在vim还是gvim
<ofan> myke2: 我这也有,只在终端里有
<ofan> myke2: 而且不在Vim里按<Esc>O 也不会显示O
<Kandu> myke2: 裝了 gvim,不過只用 cmd 版
<ofan> myke2: 终端里的转移字符也是以<ESC>开始
<myke2> ofan: 什么意思? 终端转移字符?
<ofan> myke2: 转义, Escape
<myke2> ofan: 不懂, 不是\n, \r么
<ofan> myke2: man console_codes
<ofan> myke2: 我觉得应该是这个原因
<myke2> ofan: 大概看了下
<alstein> nginx应该设置成哪个用户运行,一直403错误
<alstein> wwwroot的权限已经设置成777了
<myke2> Debianer啊
<tenzu> 包包在变身？
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 啥
<zmcbb30> Gun^Rose: 花枪好
<zmcbb30> ......
<alstein> myke2: arch
<myke2> alstein: 打算把Ubuntu换掉了
<qinglingquan> 各位有没有用无线路由的，推荐个：）
<alstein> myke2: 我郁闷了,已经权限全开了
<alstein> 还是permission denid
<myke2> alstein: 什么错误?
<myke2> alstein: 干什么
<alstein> myke2: nginx不管访问什么都是403错误
<alstein> myke2: 2011/06/07 19:16:43 [error] 26272#0: *4 open() "/home/a/wwwroot/index.html" failed (13: Permission denied), client: 127.0.0.1, server: localhost, request: "GET /index.html HTTP/1.1", host: "localhost"
<myke2> alstein: 这个我完全不懂, 你搭建服务器
<lemonhall> alstein: 没权限，不是都写了给你么
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 你这尾巴一会儿伸出来一会儿缩进去的
<Kandu> alstein: chmod 755 home/a   ?
<myke2> lemonhall: 发现ubuntu比较折腾
<alstein> lemonhall: 给权限了,777
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 前面的尾巴 ?
<lemonhall> myke2: ???你之前在用啥？
<tenzu> zmcbb30: zmcbb30_<--这个
<alstein> lemonhall: 是不是要建立一个运行用户?
<lemonhall> alstein: 文件系统有权限，APACHE的配置文件也要色绘制权限
<zmcbb30> .....
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 应该是后面的
<myke2> lemonhall: debian, archlinux用过, gentoo用过一小会会放弃了
<zmcbb30> ..........
<lemonhall> myke2: 最长时间用啥？ARCH？
<alstein> lemonhall: 已经设置权限到最大了
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 腾猪哥现在忙啥 ?
<lemonhall> myke2: 那就继续ARCH吧，我今天才学会用GIT。。。。。。。。
<myke2> lemonhall: arch不好
<myke2> lemonhall: 不能这么说
<myke2> lemonhall: arch不太适合我
<dream1986> arch不错，我两台机子一台ubuntu,一台arch
<lemonhall> myke2: 额。。。好吧，你有啥需求。。。
<lemonhall> myke2: Ubuntu比较适合我。。。。我用了断续用了5年了。。。越来越不折腾了。。。
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 啥都不忙，最近略闲
<myke2> lemonhall: 我用11.04, 现在字体调不好了
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 所以看看python入门啥的
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 在哪发财 ?
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 学校里，发不了财
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 博士 ?
<myke2> lemonhall: caleb- 都说可能要重装, 我没辙
<blueghost> vic:) 写文档相当于重新编一次
<blueghost> vic:) 好累
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 嗯嗯
<zmcbb30> ten
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 膜拜
<lemonhall> myke2: UBUNTU11.04你。。。设置字体干嘛？我什么都没动
<myke2> lemonhall: 默认的啊, 已经出问题了
<lemonhall> myke2: 要不我给你拷贝一份儿配置文件？
<lemonhall> myke2: 额。。。。。
<lemonhall> myke2: 你是生不逢时。。。11.04的确是近年来差评如潮的UBUNTU。。。。10.10好评如潮
<alstein> lemonhall: 我看了一下,我的进程是http执行的http     32122  0.0  0.1   5324  1252 ?        S    19:44   0:00 nginx: worker process
<lemonhall> alstein: ???
<myke2> lemonhall: 和fontconfig无关
<myke2> lemonhall: 已经设计到字体渲染了
<lemonhall> alstein: 你在搞什么？nginx后面跟着一堆APACHE？
<myke2> lemonhall: 是渲染问题, 不是字体问题
<myke2> lemonhall: mono会渲染出删除线
<alstein> lemonhall: 设置了权限为777依旧permission denid
<Kandu> alstein: chmod 755 /home/a
<alstein> lemonhall: 我没搞apache啊
<zhangkaixuan> Thunderbird 5针对Ubuntu 10.04,10.10和11.04提供PPA安装 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/06/thunderbird-5-beta-for-ubuntu/
<Kandu> alstein: 你目錄都進不去呢
<^k^> ⇪ title: Thunderbird 5 针对 Ubuntu 10.04,10.10 和 11.04 提供 PPA 安装 : OSMSG
<lemonhall> myke2: 唔。。。caleb诊断下来是什么问题？渲染都能出问题。。少见。。。。。难道是显卡？
<alstein> Kandu: 汗...噢
<zhangkaixuan> Firefox Gnome 3 主题 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/06/firefox-themes-for-gnome-3/
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 不许嘲笑我
<lemonhall> alstein: 我不太熟悉nginx，但是应该没你这么折腾吧，它貌似比APACHE还简单
<^k^> ⇪ title: Firefox Gnome 3 主题 : OSMSG
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 不是
<alstein> lemonhall: 我再试试
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 博士也有工资的吧
<myke2> lemonhall: LTS的软件太老
<alstein> lemonhall:家目录没设置权限,丢人
<lemonhall> alstein: 好吧
<lemonhall> alstein: 人家APACHE默认不搞在HOME下是有道理的。。恩
<lemonhall> myke2: 你是咋？需要用最新的HASKELL?
<alstein> lemonhall: 我还没用过apache
<Kandu> lemonhall: arch 的 nginx 默認也是 /srv/http 的
<alstein> Kandu: 是的
<myke2> lemonhall: ppa不行
<lemonhall> Kandu: 没玩过,多半都用它做负载均衡
<myke2> lemonhall: 实在连不上
<lemonhall> myke2: 好吧，开APT-FAST这类的好一些，但是PPA确实都很慢。。除非上代理
<lemonhall> myke2: 我记得你是玩HASKELL的啊。。。。。这东西自己编译应该也行啊
<myke2> lemonhall: 我当然不是
<myke2> lemonhall: haskell完全不知道
<myke2> lemonhall: 我几乎不懂变成
<myke2> lemonhall: programming
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 我都毕业了
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 有没有用win7
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 旁边有一台机器是win7的
<lemonhall> myke2: 那。。。你是冲着什么软件去装UBUNTU11.04的？什么软件折磨的你不得不换发行版
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 再次膜拜 , 原来腾猪哥是老师
<anticlockwise> zmcbb30: 包叔要用win7?
<zmcbb30> anticlockwise: 有点想换
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 不是老湿，在等学位
<anticlockwise> zmcbb30: 我用了一阵，还是换回XP了
<tenzu> zmcbb30: win7不错，至少界面好看些
<zmcbb30> anticlockwise: 为啥
<alstein> linux下有没有类似navicat的开源软件啊
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 界面那无关紧要
<alstein> navcat要$
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 我觉得还是紧要的，因为它是windows
<anticlockwise> zmcbb30: 不过我是在mac上用的，可能不太一样吧……
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 天天看XP不觉得丑么？而且那字体，不想吐槽了
<myke2> lemonhall: 大概最主要的是内核
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 不是天天看，就是用来用迅雷而已，所以还好……
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 但即使是迅雷我也挺想吐槽的，过了一阵就卡的不行了……
<zmcbb30> anticlockwise: 虚拟机 ?
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 看帐号的吧，等级越高资源越多
<anticlockwise> zmcbb30: 不是，bootcamp直接装的双系统
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 我还得换成win2k界面 , 无所谓
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 我没注册，HOHO～～
<lemonhall> myke2: 额，好吧。。我最近也在用FEDORA15。。。我觉得字体不如UBUNTU默认的好。。但是内核也不错
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 你你你，太不爱美了
<myke2> lemonhall: 2.6.32对btrfs支持实在不行
<edison0354> lemonhall: UB默认字体不是ubuntu？
<edison0354> myke2: 2.6.32支持btrfs？
<myke2> edison0354: 有btrfs, 但是非常不好
<myke2> edison0354: 算法问题
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 没办法 , 个人比较低调 , 不喜欢花俏
<edison0354> myke2: 2.6.38毫无鸭梨的飘过
<Kandu> myke2: 貌似很少用 jfs?
<myke2> Kandu: 没用过jfs
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 不过我还是喜欢用洗发水
<Freebuilder> http://topic.csdn.net/u/20110607/19/0b4f071d-4856-4cb1-97c1-4fe23b267494.html
<Freebuilder> sqlite3 环境，请教这个视图该如何写？
<myke2> 我装squeeze了, 无奈之举
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 啥洗发水 ?
<metbsd> squeeze啥玩意
<tenzu> zmcbb30: arch
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 膜拜
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 平身
<cuihao> 怎么解压缩initrd文件？
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 射腾猪哥
<Cherrot> zmcbb30: 射 疼猪哥………………
<anticlockwise> ...
<Cherrot> 很疼的
<blueghost> vic:) 你的 pyqt 知道怎么接收一个daemon 发过来的信号吗
<blueghost> vic:) 你上次 实验的 是pyqt-dbus 吗
<Kandu> cuihao: cpio
<boringyou> tenzu: 洗发水有arch的么？
<vic> bl
<vic> blueghost: 不是
<blueghost> vic:) 我不知道非 qt 的dbus 如何接收一个信号
<vic> blueghost: 是dbus-python 跟qt没有关系
<cuihao> Kandu: 用了，但不能解压到当前文件夹
<blueghost> vic:) 我不知道 dbus-python 怎么处理信号
<vic> blueghost: 有connect_to_signal
<blueghost> vic:) 我的daemon在处理一些数据后,会发送一个信号让客户端更新列表的
<blueghost> vic:) 那就好
<metbsd> 我真是乱了，用了这么多版本，都不知道该长时间用哪个了
<boringyou> blueghost: 你怎么什么都会啊，从js到tex到python，你还有什么不会？
<vic> blueghost:你不用管py怎么整，你只要用说明白原理就行
<Kandu> cuihao: --no-absolute-filenames
<cuihao> Kandu: 哦，刚看了man，成功了
<metbsd> 最近用了rhel,centos,ubuntu,fedora,opensuse,freebsd,netbsd, archlinux
<blueghost> vic:) 哦, 行. 我只是不知道非 dbus 怎么接收对方发的信号
<metbsd> 你们哪个版本用的最久
<Cherrot> metbsd: .......猛啊
<Kandu> metbsd:
<blueghost> boringyou:) 要不我怎么起名叫鬼 a
<blueghost> vic:) 哦, 行. 我只是不知道非qt的 dbus 怎么接收对方发的信号
<metbsd> 虚拟机给我删了又加，加了又删
<blueghost> vic:) 有相关的处理就行
<vic> blueghost: 肯定有的啊。。
<cuihao> Kandu: 一个点“.”是啥命令哇？
<metbsd> 感觉速度arch最快，opensuse最慢
<vic> blueghost: 只要是offlinedatadaemon里的函数，在python里都恩那个通过dbus调用
<boringyou> blueghost: 鬼跟会很多有啥关系？
<Kandu> cuihao: 不知道
<cuihao> Kandu: 哦，我也不知道怎么搜索 :)
<vic> boringyou: 跟我学，不管啥都插一嘴，别人就以为你会了，其实你不会
<metbsd> 你们觉得哪个linux最好啊
<blueghost> vic:) 不明白, 都恩那个什么意思
<blueghost> boringyou:) 鬼才
<boringyou> vic: 大侠饶命，说错了，大侠收个徒儿吧，请受师傅一拜
<vic> boringyou: 都可以
<cuihao> Kandu: 查到了，其实是source的意思： http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-2062094-1-1.html
<vic> blueghost: 都可以
<vic> boringyou: 发错。。我不是大侠
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<blueghost> vic:) 好的, 我努力写
<Kandu> cuihao: 哦，是 shell 命令， source 的縮寫么？
<cuihao> Kandu: 嗯
<boringyou> vic: 数据酷好难学啊……
<vic> blueghost: 其实写文档你梳理思路很有帮助不是。。。也许就发现啥问题了
<vic> boringyou: 不会数据库
<vic> boringyou: 连sql语句都不会
<Kandu> cuihao: thx :)
 * Cherrot 觉得数据库相当难学，都怪SQL太TM简单了
<boringyou> vic: 哦好汉饶命，又说错了，好汉，我也不会数据库，sql什么也不懂。
<zhangkaixuan> Mozilla推出最新概念型浏览器 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/06/mozilla-webian-shell/
<vic> boringyou: 。。。。。。。。
<Cherrot> zhangkaixuan: 浏览器也玩儿概念了
<zhangkaixuan> Cherrot:嘿嘿 正在体验 用着很舒服 这东西非常漂亮
<zhangkaixuan> Cherrot:可惜容易崩溃
<Cherrot> zhangkaixuan: 本来嘛~吃螃蟹 哈哈
<boringyou> vic: 好汉，我觉得irc老让我分神。
<vic> boringyou: 关掉
<zhangkaixuan> Cherrot:话说貌似firefox9以后就是正式推出这个
<Cherrot> zhangkaixuan: 上午刚刚震惊的知道火狐一年内就要把版本号飙到8....
<boringyou> vic: 但我人如其名，老觉得无聊怎么办。
<boringyou> Cherrot: 问题是那些plugins兼容不。
<vic> boringyou: 不知道你名字啥意思
<Cherrot> boringyou: 谁知道呢，FF抽风
<zhangkaixuan> Cherrot:这让从firefox1~4的同学情和以堪阿
<blueghost> vic:) :) 是啊
<edison0354> Cherrot: 离chromium还差很远很远
<Cherrot> edison0354: 哦 原来他在跟chromium比赛版本号啊
<boringyou> vic: 我常常感到无聊无助无辜无法自拔无心插柳柳成茵，怎么办？
<Cherrot> boringyou: 找个妹子
<zkwlx> boringyou, 找个好汉....
<vic> boringyou: 去死
<boringyou> edison0354: chrome和chromium都没啥兼容问题。你看个vimperator，就3，4不兼容。
<boringyou> vic: 春哥又把我复活了，满血满魔，怎么办
<zkwlx> boringyou, 你跟他说样说：好汉，你就从了老衲吧...多基情！
<boringyou> zkwlx: 激情的自重，贫道不来这套……
<boringyou> zkwlx: 秃驴，休要跟贫道抢师太
<zkwlx> boringyou, ......让你让你，不跟你强
<Cherrot> boringyou: zkwlx 你们两个快点决定 vic赶时间
<boringyou> Cherrot: 你这小三，太坏了
<zkwlx> vic, 我调完锯齿后，现在的字体是英文像ubuntu，中文像debian....怎么改中文？
<lemonhall> ofan: 我受不了了，主机啥时候上线？
<ofan> lemonhall: 还没有阿
<lemonhall> ofan: cfy最近怎么隐了？
<ofan> lemonhall: 不清楚....
<lemonhall> ofan: 现在到底差啥啊？
<ofan> lemonhall: 还是coming soon
<lemonhall> ofan: 我记得上次是非得选西海岸的机器？
<ofan> le
<ofan> lemonhall: 恩
<ofan> lemonhall: 就西海岸的能快点
<lemonhall> ofan: 好吧，让人很无奈啊
<jiero> roylez: 去了 dungeon crawl的IRC了么。。。竟然有171人。。。我见过最多的单体软件IRC了。
<fighterlyt> hi, everyone
<fighterlyt> I miss u all
<fighterlyt> is there any one not  busy?
<vic> zkwlx: 字体都是一起调的啊
<zkwlx> vic, 可是我我的就没效果啊囧，我在～下怎么也没找到配置文件，改的/etc/fonts/fonts.conf文件，用的arch文档中的例子
<vic> zkwlx: 没有就新建嘛。不要轻易动/etc啊
<zkwlx> vic, .....我去....这个...那个文件里确实注释说don't edit。。。。。
<vic> zkwlx: 要编辑也要编辑/etc/fonts/conf.avail下的文件啊
<zhanshime> 有用debian的么?问个问题
<jiero> 浏览器里英文用 URW Gothic L 最舒服呃。
<jiero> zhanshime甚么？
<zkwlx> vic, 恩，我都编辑过了...什么local的都看过了，还是fonts.conf改着爽...
<vic> zkwlx:在家目录下新建 .font.conf  然后编辑。。其他的最好不要动
<zkwlx> vic, ok!
<zkwlx> vic, 改完了，中文还是蛋疼:D
<thorne> debian啥问题？
<lainme> 据称ubuntu的字体是给几个包打过补丁的
<zhanshime> 我的debian中flash播放名片
<vic> zkwlx: 把/etc下你编辑的全部改回原状。
<zkwlx> vic, 恩，改回去了
<vic> zkwlx: 给你看看我的。。。我觉的挺好的，也许不适合你，，你改改把  http://pastebin.com/0WZvVLdd
<zkwlx> vic, 好
<fillayu> 怎么设置 gnome 主题啊
<edison0354> fillayu: gnome2,3不一样的
<fillayu> 设置 gnome2
<edison0354> fillayu: ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<edison0354> fillayu: 话说桌面右键就有设置啊⋯⋯
<zkwlx> vic, 中文还是原来那样...哎....我要屎了
<vic> zkwlx: 截个图看看
<zkwlx> vic, 恩
<zhanshime> 大家有解决方法么,刚才连接被重置了,刚重登上
<zkwlx> vic, 呃》。。。我发到哪？
<zhanshime> 我的debian中flash播放带mp3格式的视频有杂音,求方法
<thorne> 不知
<vic> http://wstaw.org
<vic> http://imagebin.org
<vic> 都可以
<zkwlx> vic, http://imagebin.org/157158
<alvin_rxg> 哇，经典 gnome 图标
<vic> zkwlx: 点阵字体？
<alvin_rxg> zkwlx: 装了 wqy-zenhei ？
<zkwlx> vic, alvin_rxg 我用的sans
<alvin_rxg> zkwlx: “装“了 wqy-zenhei ？
<jiero> zkwlx: sans是系统级别定义的某个字体
<jiero> zkwlx: 应该是liberation sans
<vic> zkwlx: sans 和 seril 是两个字体族 不是字体名
<zkwlx> jiero, vic .....不懂哎.....那我该咋办？
<alvin_rxg> zkwlx: “装“了 wqy-zenhei ？
<zkwlx> alvin_rxg, 我看看
<vic> zkwlx: 安装了啥字体？
<alvin_rxg> 自个儿装了啥都不知道……
<jiero> http://ingar.satgnu.net/tremulous/files/methane-2011-06-07-14-49-48-61.jpg Tremulous新地图
<zkwlx> vic, alvin_rxg 问鼎PL宋，问鼎PL揩，wenquanyi bitmap song
<vic> 难得糊涂啊
<jiero> zkwlx: 自动就有
<vic> 果然是点阵
<lainme> bitmap song..
<jiero> zkwlx: 用 font-manager看看。
<vic> zkwlx: 为啥不用矢量。。。。。。
<jiero> windows下多少人默认都是点阵。
<jiero> ^_^
<vic> 多少人用xp就基本上多少人点阵
<zkwlx> vic, 我也想用矢量，怎么用？我以前ubuntu好好的，没折腾过什么字体啊
<vic> zkwlx: 也ub也是用的这个字体吗 ？
<zkwlx> vic, 没错
<zkwlx> vic, 我都没修改过..
<vic> 等等。。点阵的配置 有点例外
<lainme> ubuntu默认是正黑吧
<vic> zkwlx: 你说你用arch的wiki里方法了 ？
<zkwlx> vic, 仅仅是.fonts.conf的编辑内容
 * jiero 的ogre发达了，trog给了件可以用的武器。
<jiero> vic: 浏览器里显示的都是点阵，你蒙不了我，我看了无数新的截图。。。
<vic> jiero: ？？？？没事不是点阵啊
<jiero> vic: 我发怒了哦:p 牢骚而已
<vic> jiero: 。。。。。。罗姐少安毋躁
<vic> zkwlx:你现在用的啥系统啊
<zkwlx> vic, debian
<thorne> 我没折腾过这些玩意儿
<vic> zkwlx: 中文部分能实现正常的点阵像素外观，而英文部分只能用anti-alias，否则就出现严重锯齿，但是anti-alias之后，虚虚的模糊不清，有碍观瞻。英文用anti-alias都觉得难受，中文用anti-alias就真的要吐了，
<vic> zkwlx: 还是安装一个wqy-zenhei 把 或者 微米黑 总之对点阵字体没好感
<zkwlx> vic, 哦，我去装
<jiero> anti-alias就用最轻微，还不错的。
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=88&t=334332
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - sqlite3 ，这个查询如何写？
<zkwlx> vic, 装了那个之后，还用设置什么吗？
<ayaka> 用今天牺牲掉的电源祝happyaron考的好
<vic> zkwlx: 把你要用的字体 都放到配置文件里字体顺序的前面就行了
<jiero> vic: 我把分辨率改成192DPI了，什么字体都好清晰啊。
<jiero> ^_^
<lemonhall> ....................................................
<lemonhall> Destine: ..................
<lemonhall> Destine: 悦姐竟然在啊
<vic> jiero: 嘎？这么神奇
<Destine> loader, ?
<Destine> lemonhall, ?
<jiero> vic: 你试试。
<jiero> ^_^
<vic> 好
<jiero> vic: 别忘了把所有地方的字体size都改成6以下。
<vic> jiero: 汗啊 。。kde没有改的 看来得改配置文件
<jiero> vic:你一说我想起来了 那是我不用KDE的原因之一呢
<vic> jiero: 。。。。。
<ayaka> 祝愿天下使用linux和unix，支持开源的学子顺利
<zkwlx> vic, 好了好了！哈哈，谢谢！！
<zhanshime> 关于debian flash杂音的问题解决了,有同样问题的的请看http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=141&t=73108
<vic> jiero: 我还不改了 ，据说kde4.7 会修复这个dpi的问题
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux Mint Forums • View topic - [Solved] Flash player audio distortion
<vic> zkwlx: 客气了  都是点阵惹的祸
<Freebuilder> 产品报价表（产品，价格，定价日期）
<zkwlx> vic, 呵呵，是啊
<Freebuilder> SELECT 如何得到最新报价？
<Freebuilder> （产品，最新报价，定价日期）
<vic> zkwlx: 点阵是坏蛋。。呵呵
<vic> jiero: kde真是越用越舒服啊。。。
<jiero> vic: 可惜我用了5个月也没习惯。
<vic> jiero: 开始我也是尝试再三，后来实在受不了gnome3的拖拉，就跑kde来了。。坚持下来现在连g3也可以无视了
<jiero> vic: 我是觉得大多数俺用的都是GTK+的，用KDE很不协调哦。
<vic> jiero:  你没发现kde一直在努力的让gtk看的更舒服吗？
<vic> jiero: 现在gtk2的软件的外观有时候我都分辨不出来是不是qt的。。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你别趁阿荣不在调戏悦姐，小心阿荣明晚考完了收拾你
<jiero> vic: 不喜欢窄边框的QT程序呃。美工太差的表现：
<vic> jiero: 各人所爱了
<vic> jiero: 当年要不是qt的版权，gnome哪能有今天啊。。。我记得我最开始学linux的时候，那介绍linux的书都是kde的桌面
<jiero> vic: 不错，开始觉得dolphin功能好多，看起来好烦人，后来有觉得更烦了，所以我KDE4用konqueror作为FM
<vic> jiero: 曾一度把gnome看成kde。。。
<vic> jiero: 还真不适应konqueror 哈哈
<jiero> vic: 不知道，以前没接触的时候随意了。GNOME/KDE界面都没看过。
<thorne> konqueror作为FM如何能有dolphin专业？
<jiero> vic: 发现设置非标准DPI，程序速度会大幅减慢。
<jiero> thorne: 功能太多看起来不爽。
<vic> jiero: dpi是跟屏幕有关的，，非标准dpi需要运算滴
<jiero> vic: 标准是什么？
<jiero> vic:不要告诉我是102？
<jiero> X设置是100
<vic> jiero: 貌似根据屏幕的物理尺寸和分辨率算出来滴。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: ..................
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我对 Destine真没多少兴趣。。。。。年纪太小了。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: …⋯
<vic> lemonhall: 。。。。。。。。
<zkwlx> dpi是屏幕标准，dp才是程序使用的单位，而dp的基础是一个160dpi的屏幕：D
<stalins> Hello yall
<stalins> is there anyone using Fedora?
<zkwlx> 所以dpi不是标准的话会影响速度，因为程序要调整dp的值:D
<lemonhall> vic: ??????????????
<stalins> I found that the Gnome3 is so awful
<vic> lemonhall: 对你说的 对悦姐没兴趣 吐串泡泡
<jiero> vic: 。。。那岂不是很多很多种根据屏幕都不同？？我是 1440*900 15寸的。。。密度算起来110PPi
<stalins> so I decided to use Ubuntu again
<stalins> ...
<jiero> vic: 我还是变回去吧。。。以前就是设置为110的。
<thorne> use kde
<Kandu> jiero: 貌似 xdpyinfo | egrep dots 可看
<jiero> Kandu: 你知道这么多呃。
<jiero> 我还算呢。
<vic> jiero: 这个还真不是很清楚，也是在网上看到的 不知道真假
<Kandu> jiero: 我剛在 ubuntu 論壇看到這個命令的
<jiero> Kandu:  xdpyinfo | egrep dots
<jiero>   resolution:    110x108 dots per inch
<jiero> 现在192确实高了
<Kandu> jiero: 我的是 85x87
<vic>  91x91 dots per inch
<icomera> hi, I newly installed nagios, but when i got to localhost/nagios, I got 404-Not Found. anyone can help?
<MaskRay> 90x88 dots per inch
<stalins`> but KDE is so slow...
<jiero> stalins`:for real?
 * Kandu 看 Xorg log 發現已經設置好正確的 dpi 了
<stalins`> and I'm doing something using gtk lib...
<stalins`> yep
<jiero> Kandu: 你的DPI是字体DPI么？
<stalins`> I've tried backtrack4 r2
<jiero> 我们说的是字体呃。
<stalins`> it was using KDE
<stalins`> but so slow...
<Kandu> 呃，我在說分辨率的
<thorne> KDE不慢
<thorne> 至少在我2G的机器上没有任何困扰
<stalins`> and I can't see any Chinese
<stalins`> I'm using tty
<thorne> OMG
<pocoyo> :D
<linsux> 看起来还是fedora最好用了
<stalins`> I can't bear the fucking gnome
<thorne> I could not stand fedora, Debian is awesome
<stalins`> my Ubuntu broken yesterday
<vic> 看起来还是arch好用啊
<stalins`> so I changed it to Fedora
<stalins`> but I'm changing back
<chongwish> stalins: you can try the utf8-patch or zhcon if you are in the tty
<thorne> KDE3 works fine on my old Thinkpad R40e
<thorne> bababal
<stalins`> ...
<stalins`> how to?
<stalins`> utf8?
 * jiero 商业就是商业，DCCS不出名，Desktop Dungeon就可以上E3了。
 * jiero 还是改变这个世界最好。
<chongwish> stalins`: utf8-patch is a chinese patch for linux kernel
<stalins`> so how can I do that?
<stalins`> I'm not very familiar with termianl
<stalins`> terminal
<chongwish> stalins`: you can use zhcon and zhcon frist
<chongwish> st
<stalins`> I tried that
<stalins`> it said bad command...
<chongwish> stalins`: then you also download the utf8-patch with w3m
<vic> 开源跨平台多协议即时通讯软件 Pidgin 2.8.0 发布，改善了语音通话并移除了 QQ 协议支持。
<chongwish> stalins`: it's a patch ,ok?
<stalins`> oh
<stalins`> got it
<jiero> 发现这样也不快呃。
<jiero> inkscape 0.4.9 比 0.4.8快很多。
<thorne> http://hiphotos.baidu.com/naturennn/pic/item/4f5bd5d60f81267405088b4f.jpg This guy use fbterm and it works
<stalins`> ah ah ah
<stalins`> it is so awful
<stalins`> I'm gonna install BT5 tomorrow
<jiero> 日本漫画的影响力真大——Gundam/Megaman/Rockman/Ninja Turtle/DragonBall都有ioquake3游戏了。。。
<chongwish> microcai: 在不？
<slim> hello
<^k^> slim, 好  ㍮ 
<xiangfu> rx_reg <= {rx_reg[11:0], rx2}; 这个是什么意思 verlog
<ttisnaked> 有高手在吗
<slim> 有谁知道matlab乱码怎么解决吗
<ttisnaked> 网络连接问题
<slim> ？？
<ttisnaked> 我一个同学ubuntu１０。０４，我们学校的是插上网线就能找开学校的主页，然而他就不能打开　　我用我的电脑过去　　就能连接
<ttisnaked> 一直找不到解决的方法　
<thorne> 你们是自动获取局域网、
<thorne> Ip么？
<icomera> anyone?
<linsux> 有可能是dns问题
<icomera> I need help with my nagios installation
<jiero> 新的GundamRTS截图。 http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/351/screen00048.png
<linsux> icomera, 你的网站服务器坏了估计
<icomera> linsux, I'm using localhost
<jiero> http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/9314/screen00017.gif
<icomera> linsux, wait, what do you mean?
<linsux> icomera, doesn't matter, you need to make sure of directory permission and stuff
<icomera> linsux, but I checked localhost, it works. but no nagios files under /var/www
<icomera> I followed the guide here http://nagios.sourceforge.net/docs/3_0/quickstart-ubuntu.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu Quickstart
<wfj> 大家好
<wfj> ^_^
<linsux> ask elsewhere, more ppl at #ubuntu
<^k^> wfj, 好  ㍮ 
<icomera> linsux, I asked there but no answer :(
<wfj> ^k^你在哪啊
<ttisnaked> linsux: 可我的为什么能上
<stalins> I'm installing zhcon
<stalins> I think that can have some effect
<bigclean> np: Keren Ann - Le chien d'avant garde
<^k^> 新⇨ Debian发行版 • 解决flash出现杂音的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334336 前些天我的64位testing系统系统更新后,出现了flash杂音的问题,今天终于找到解决方法 1.用root权限编辑/etc/ld.so.preload(LMDE中不存在此文件),加入下面一行 /usr/lib/libc/memcpy-preload.so 这一种方法对整个系统通用,可能对其他软件产生影响,不建议使用, 2. ...
<ttisnaked> 有人帮忙解决一下我的连网问题吗　
<alvin_rxg> 𣬠𣬶
<wegue> 请问如果要ibus随机子启动，需要用到哪个命令
<ttisnaked> 学校校园网是用哪种类型的怎么查
<stalins> 嗨
<stalins> 我把ZHCON搞好了
<soiamso> wegue: DBUS ？
<wegue> soiamso: 我把系统界面改英文了，ibus-daemon不随系统启动了
<rnimeio> 今天怎么都这么秀气了啊。没人说话了
<cuihao> hi
<^k^> cuihao, 好  ㍮ 
<rnimeio> 呵呵。还是有人的嘛。干嘛都不说话呢。
<rnimeio> 以前可不是这样的啊
<ttisnaked> 连网问题？
<ttisnaked> 有人在吗
<thorne> 你们学校的linux人跟能解决你的问题吧
<ttisnaked> thorne: 不能啊　
<ttisnaked> thorne: 能我就不来这里问了
<thorne> 那你还是先搞清楚你们的网络先吧
<thorne> 比如是如何连接的
<thorne> sigh
<ttisnaked> thorne: 我学校的网络是插上网线就能打开学校主页的那种
<thorne> 那插上网线能到外网么？
<ttisnaked> 不能　　问题就是我同学主页都打不开　　而我的电脑就能
<ttisnaked> 我们用同一个端口
<thorne> 应该是自动获取IP的吧？
<thorne> DHCP
<ttisnaked> 对就是自动的
<ttisnaked> ifconfig　　之后　 RX packets:3927249 errors:0 dropped:2 overruns:0 frame:0
<ttisnaked> 上面这个是我的
<ttisnaked> 然后他的就是errors：后面有数字
<vic> lua势头很猛啊
<thorne> 那你知道他interfaces的写法么？
<ttisnaked> interfaces?？这个什么意思　
<thorne> debian系的网络不是通过/etc/network(ing)/interfaces这个文件来写的么
<thorne> /etc/network/interfaces嘛
<thorne> 你也可以用dhclient直接自动获取ip
<ttisnaked> ifconfig之后上面什么ip地址都有了
<ttisnaked> 等一下　　换个网
<thorne> 比如能不能ping 通网关
<ttisnaked1> th
<ttisnaked1> thorne: ping怎么用
<cn2dy> 主席竟然不在
<jiero> 现在想想，网页图片设置72DPI是不对的，新标准应该是110 - 对应桌面，260 - 对应手机
<jiero> 。。。
<thorne> å¹³
<thorne> ping 接ip
<ch___> bot
<ttisnaked1> thorne: 听他说人家ping他的ip都行
<wxg4net> 有人熟悉django么
<cuihao> 我企图用python写initrd中的init脚本，貌似失败了
<cuihao> 我宏伟的PyLinux计划就这么失败在起点了。
<alvin_rxg> cuihao: 就是把 bash 的改成 python 的吧
<cuihao> alvin_rxg: 貌似python太肥胖了点，装进initrd运行不了，说是没有locale什么的
<cuihao> 也许我应该找一个python的最小化实现
<zhangkaixuan> Linux下即时通讯客户端Pidgin 2.8.0发布，删除QQ协议插件支持 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/06/pidgin-2-8-0/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux 下即时通讯客户端 Pidgin 2.8.0 发布 : OSMSG
<jiero> 打屁股
<pointer> 还回gnome3了
<zkwlx> 今晚E3任天堂发布会
<pointer> 瓦发现gnome3也是非常不错的~不想回kde了~(这种情况每过几个礼拜就会发生一次我发现……
<chongwish> 每天一发布会~~~~~~~
<jiero> 搞什么好玩的呃。不知道。
<zhangkaixuan> DropBox Ubuntu PPA 及 Debain 包 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/06/dropbox-debian-and-ppa/
<^k^> ⇪ title: DropBox Ubuntu PPA 及 Debain 包 : OSMSG
<jiero> 呃。。。看luxrender的图。。。觉得。。。http://www.luxrender.net/forum/gallery2.php?g2_itemId=10488
<jiero> http://www.luxrender.net/forum/gallery2.php?g2_itemId=16886
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 汪峰 - 信仰在空中飘扬
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 觉得啥？
<jiero> blender 的能力这么强么。我也有兴趣了。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 就是这样。
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<vic> jiero: 罗姐不是写游戏呢吗
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 那些都是3D渲染图啊。都是假的。。。
<jiero> vic: 没有。
<jiero> vic: 我只是改游戏
<vic> jiero: 改游戏也挺厉害啊
<jiero> vic: 要分类的
<vic> jiero: 哎，啥都没兴趣坚持下去
<Guest32895> i有A片网站阿
<Guest32895> 谁有A片网站阿
<jiero> Guest32895: 墙有。
<Guest32895> 阿？
<jiero> vic: 不知道哦，我也没有坚持
<jiero> Guest32895: 找个洞你就能看
<Guest32895> 大陆A片都被封杀了
<vic> jiero: 哎。。。。挺痛恨自己
<Guest32895> ？
<jiero> vic: 死人头。
<vic> jiero: ？
<chongwish> vic: 痛恨自己？洗洗睡吧~~~~~~
<vic> 一事无成啊，什么都不能坚持啊。。怎么办呢  苦恼
<jiero> vic: 你加入我吧。
<jiero> vic: 一事无成党。
<vic> jiero: 一事无成党都是干啥滴
<chongwish> vic: 我也一样，同悲剧，我们一起殉情吧，18年后我又是一条好汉，你呢，18年后还是一个好娘们~~~~~~~
<vic> chongwish: 下辈子坚决不做人，只为草木
<jiero> vic:各行各业都有，就是一事无成。
<chongwish> vic: 睡吧睡吧，睡觉后什么都忘记，什么都会变好的，别胡思乱想了
<vic> jiero: 总部
<vic> chongwish: 睡了，不过是今天过去了，明天还是一样啊。。
<jiero> vic: 因为无成就，连总部租金都不足
<vic> jiero: 汗。。。。
<blueghost> vic:) 怎么了
<blueghost> vic:) 没上来那么一会 就反党反人民了
<vic> blueghost: 不是啊
<blueghost> 共产党万岁
<vic> blueghost: stateChanged(Phonon::State newState, Phonon::State /* oldState */)  后面那个参数怎么个解释？
<blueghost> 什么来的
<vic> blueghost: Phonon::State /* oldState */  这个是参数不？
<blueghost> 就的状态, 新的状态
<blueghost> vic:) 是的
<blueghost> vic:) 只不过没用到, 只是为了避免出现编译错误而已
<vic> blueghost: 我的意思是说 这个有意义吗？  /* */ 这个不是注视吗？
<blueghost> vic:) 没意义, 但你还得提供这个参数
<vic> blueghost: 调用的时候 也必须传进去这个？
<blueghost> vic:) 只是说, 实现没用到这个参数
<blueghost> vic:) 是的
<vic> C++真麻烦
<blueghost> vic:) 应该不会实际用到的吧
<blueghost> vic:) 应该不会实际调用吧
<blueghost> vic:) 那个是 slot 吧
<vic> blueghost: 我就是看到这个形式的参数写法  不知道啥意思
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 晚上好
<blueghost> vic:) 在 qt 中 ,有时处理一个信号的时候, 对某些参数 无关, 为了避免编译的警告信息,就用一个只有类型的参数代替
<blueghost> vic:) 你不注释他, 会看到 oldState 的值的
<vic> blueghost: 恩，槽和信号是不是都能重写？
<blueghost> vic:) 只是 你看到的那个处理, 忽略 oldState 的值而已
<blueghost> vic:) 信号是 某个东西发出来的, 你想怎么改变信号
<blueghost> vic:) 人尿急了就要拉, 你用夹子夹住吗
<blueghost> vic:) 信号就是遇到某个特定事件就产生的
<vic> blueghost: 那slot可以呗
<blueghost> vic:) 槽是 对信号 的反应. 人要拉尿, 你是用尿盆还是用马桶, 就是看你的需要了
<blueghost> vic:) 不过信号可以转发
<vic> blueghost: 那qt demo里的 phonon的例子怎么会重写信号呢
<blueghost> vic:) 一个控件的发出的信号,可以转给另一个控件发出另一个信号
<blueghost> vic:) 没重写信号啊
<blueghost> vic:) 怎么重写信号了
<vic> blueghost: 误会了  原来是信号转发
<blueghost> vic:) 你上面那个应该是 phonon 控件发出了信号, 然后用一个connect函数连接信号和槽, 信号的参数必需和槽的参数必需是匹配的, 所以信号会传俩参数给槽, 但槽只对newState有兴趣. 而oldState不想处理,所以注释了后面那个
<blueghost> vic:) 注释一个参数名的另一个作用是, 有时实现的时候用不到一个参数, 但这个参数可能会在后续会用到, 暂时不实现.
<blueghost> vic:) 或者这个函数不会直接调用, 是另一个类中调用, 但另一个类会传俩参数的, 也可能注释
<vic> blueghost: 哦，明白了。。。。
<vic> blueghost: 文档写咋样了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: abend
 * vic 突然很讨厌python的self
<blueghost> vic:) qt的情况大多就是因为信号会传俩参数, 但对其中一个在实现中用不到, 所以注释.这个槽一般不会直接被用到的, 你去看看他的源码,那个槽应该是私有的
<alvin_rxg> #define this self   ?
<blueghost> vic:) 可以直接调用的, 你也不知道怎么传 oldState 这个参数呢
<blueghost> vic:) 正写着, 刚看完三人行
<blueghost> vic:) 传了也没用
<vic> alvin_rxg: 类似c++中的this指针。。。。但是必须显示使用。。。。蛋疼
<blueghost> vic:) 一个人去厕所拉尿, 吹嘘嘘, 这个人没开始拉,另一个人 就觉得尿急了, 这个就是信号的转发
<alpha080> 还有人啊。。。
<vic> blueghost: 这个我知道。。。
<vic> blueghost: 三人行是什么东东
<blueghost> vic:) c++ 也有情况得显式调用
<blueghost> vic:) 3p
<vic> blueghost: 。。。。。。。
<blueghost> alpha080:) 没人, 都是鬼
<blueghost> knownbad:) 你在啊
<vic> blueghost: C++不会函数声明的形参也用this啊
<alpha080> 还这么多人。。。
<blueghost> alpha080:) 那些是僵尸
<knownbad> 我隐形中
<blueghost> knownbad:) 僵尸说话了
<blueghost> vic:) 不懂py
<alpha080> 我不是植物©_©
<blueghost> 我去看看反动网站继续写文档
<alvin_rxg> 反动物网站？
<blueghost> http://china.nfdaily.cn/content/2011-06/07/content_25114794.htm
<blueghost> 药死了
<blueghost> 陈刚儿子死了吗
<blueghost> 不知道为什么,药死, 却有点凄惨的感觉
<alvin_rxg> 凄惨个屁，本身就是一个普通的刑事案件
<blueghost> 凄惨的是, 这么短的事件就枪毙了, 这有点太快了吧
<blueghost> 普通的刑事案件, 也那么快处决的???
<alvin_rxg> 当然有啊
<alpha080> 阿弥陀佛
<blueghost> 俩月不到
<blueghost> knownbad:) 美国有死刑的州,也会这样的吗
<knownbad> ？
<blueghost> knownbad:) 4月22日判的死刑,6月7日就处决了.
<blueghost> 感觉中国什么都快啊
<knownbad> 快的好，只不知有没冤狱。
<blueghost> 我去google 陈刚的儿子判的是什么, 死了没有
<blueghost> 好像是李刚吧
<blueghost> 错了
<alpha080> 是吴刚。。。
<knownbad> 美国死刑执行的很慢，都几年以上的。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我想象不出 2月不到就可以处死一个人
<knownbad> 几乎是在狱里退休养老去。
<blueghost> 贪官还死缓
<knownbad> 那是选择性司法。
<alpha080> 人治嘛。。
<knownbad> 中国的情理法表现的无疑。
<blueghost> 李刚儿子才判6年,一死一伤
<alpha080> 闺女还不肯睡。。。
<blueghost> 怎么同案不同刑啊
<blueghost> 共党要倒了
<blueghost> alpha080:) 我陪她睡, 我哄小孩有一手
<knownbad> 他没捅人。
<alpha080> blueghost: 给点建议？
<knownbad> 说故事吧。
<knownbad> 别说些太兴奋的故事。
<alpha080> 呃，没用啊。她会挑人
<blueghost> alpha080:) 抱着她, 头靠着肩膀, 熄灯, 在厅里绕圈散步, 边走边唱歌
<blueghost> alpha080:) 儿子小的时候我是这样哄他的. 还流口水呢
<alpha080> 这招两个钟头前试过了。。
<blueghost> alpha080:) 给点耐心啊
<blueghost> alpha080:) 别 聊了
<blueghost> alpha080:) 绕圈走, 唱歌, 半个钟头就睡了
<blueghost> 别开灯
<alpha080> 结果放床上时候就醒
<alpha080> 小东西现在不理我，在看书。。。
<blueghost> alpha080:) 没睡透, 等她流口水就睡透了
<blueghost> alpha080:) 几岁了
<alpha080> 不到两周
<alpha080> 岁
<blueghost> alpha080:) 没睡透, 哄她直到 流口水才行.
<alpha080> 有时不行。。。哄到一半她要求替补上场
<blueghost> alpha080:) 要不换姿势, 两手捧着,就像抱女人那样. 只要头和手垂下来就睡着了
<alpha080> 终于肯让抱了，我试试看
<blueghost> 老婆???
<blueghost> 别俩人轮流,一个人就抱到底
<alpha080> 全家轮流。。。
<blueghost> 别轮流
<blueghost> 怎么辛苦也得一个人抱到底
<blueghost> 要不你抱,要不你老婆抱,一换就醒
<alpha080> 闺女要求换，不然就死活不让抱
<blueghost> ..........................
<blueghost> 我儿子都没你闺女娇气
<blueghost> knownbad:) 但是也差得太远了吧, 至少李刚儿子也得死缓吧
<alpha080> 三分钟就睡着了，真意外，估计也困了
<blueghost> alpha080:) 哈
<knownbad> 美国式就让比比哭到睡着，免得养成坏习惯。
<alpha080> 平时半个钟头少不了
<knownbad> 以后没抱就不睡了。
<alvin_rxg> XD
<alvin_rxg> 给宠坏了
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我儿子刚自己睡的时候也是哭, 忘了, 好像3,4岁让他自己睡
<alpha080> 唉，说的轻巧，家里不配合
<knownbad> blueghost: 判个20年劳改没假释就行了。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 现在儿子都是自己睡了
<knownbad> 反正他肯定熬不过。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 李刚也进去了, 俩父子有伴
<knownbad> 就只怕在监狱里继续享受。
<alpha080> 而且我闺女会命令别人陪她玩
<alpha080> 也就我不理会她
<blueghost> 建国是没经历过, 真希望有生之年能看到土共灭国
<alpha080> 希望不大
<knownbad> 不可能的事但改革可行。
<alvin_rxg> alpha080: 全家把她宠坏了…
<alpha080> 是啊。。。
<blueghost> 继续看反动网站, 我退了
<alpha080> 而且邻居家也比较宠她。。
<alpha080> 孤掌难鸣啊
<alvin_rxg> http://www.witze-blogger.de/lustige-bilder/lustige-kuriose-bilder/freiheitsstatue-new-york-v-2.jpg
<alvin_rxg> 好pp 的自由女神啊
<vic> blueghost: QTime displayTime(0, (time / 60000) % 60, (time / 1000) % 60);  这条语句都干了什么？
<vic> blueghost: 调用函数？还是新建了一个对象再调用displaytime？
<alvin_rxg> 他不在……
<vic> 汗
<alvin_rxg> 尽量多用补全，就知道他在不在了
<vic> C++ 里的 ^ 啥意思
<alvin_rxg> ^ 不是和 c 一样么，取反
<vic> titleItem->flags() ^ Qt::ItemIsEditable
<alvin_rxg> 呃，我错了……
<vic> 貌似你是对的
<alvin_rxg> 有两个符号我经常弄错的
<vic> bitwise exclusive or of x and y
<alvin_rxg> vic: 取反是 ~
<vic> 这个是异或
<alvin_rxg> “异或” ^
<vic> 这个位操作符 比较迷茫 不知道咋算的
<alvin_rxg> 异或吗？简单说，就是相同的位上面，不同的返回1，相同的返回0.
<gebjgd> 没人了?
<alvin_rxg> omfg
<vic> 写代码太累
<vic> 照着c++写代码更累
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://uploadpie.com/zxJ61  <== pidgin 2.8
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 肿么了?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 列表的顺序……
<gebjgd> vic, 习惯就好了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不用pidgin上irc
<alvin_rxg> 阿
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<vic> 困了  睡觉
<vic> 明天有兴趣在写
<alvin_rxg> 猫又开始叫了……
<knownbad> 心痒痒？
<mugebjgd> 什么猫?
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 明显是吵死了……
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 又上班呢?
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 判你老婆呢吧?
<knownbad> mugebjgd: @@~
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 分明是你心里的猫在叫呢。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 你也在叫。
<knownbad> 心中本无猫，何来的猫叫
<alvin_rxg> 强词夺理
<knownbad> 我是看AV时才叫。
<alvin_rxg> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/78e58933tw1dhytxpmkbtj.jpg
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 你就是猫
<knownbad> 真是不懂佛教的艺术。
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 你是香肠叔叔？
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 香你个头
<knownbad> 妈的这次台湾的槊化剂搞大了，该死的奸商。
<alvin_rxg> µgebjgd
<knownbad> 老婆的申请书好像却些什么，移民局才要通知我。  哎，五个月后。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 你惨了。继续手淫吧
 * knownbad 猫呢？
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 米国这么难签?
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 怀疑你老婆天天背着你乱搞
<knownbad> 他们也真会拖的。
<knownbad> 完全是官僚。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 你和你老婆不是结婚了么?
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 她都是米国人了。过去有什么麻烦的?
<knownbad> 是啊，可能是缺了那个文件。  但我在五个月前有不能去查。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 继续手吧
<alvin_rxg> 又不是我的猫
<knownbad> 所以这个月在开始查，马上就有个email说会几个信过来。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 自己搞自己
<alvin_rxg> firefox 卡死了……
<knownbad> 还好我年纪大了。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 抓来阉了
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 也是。反正你也没啥需求了
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 不被它主人打死才怪
<knownbad> 那弹弓打。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 你和那猫一样。都在等交配。
<alvin_rxg> 换个词，我也要
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你也要交配?
<alvin_rxg> 等半年吧
<knownbad> 还真让你给说中了。  老婆现在说要生比比了。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 是你的？
<knownbad> ？
<alvin_rxg> 我怀疑你已经1年没去过大陆了
<knownbad> 要过来生，所以加紧的办嘛。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 八成她刚怀上别人的
<knownbad> 跟她说了，来了两年后再说。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 恭喜你带绿帽
<knownbad> 我倒无所谓，对方付钱就行了。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆坏别人的种，你不介意?
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 咦，也给你猜到了？
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: http://www.witze-blogger.de/witze7713/alle-witze/freiheitsstatue-new-york-version-2-0  我相信，这和你女人差不多
<knownbad> 看情形，事情别说的太死。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我老婆90斤不到
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 哇，那身高在 160以下咯？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 162
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 再俩厘米和我一样…… >_<
<knownbad> 南方人瘦些。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你也90斤不到?
<alvin_rxg> 我的身高貌似刚好是我爸妈的平均值
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 57、58kg 吧。starndardabweichung 挺大的
<alvin_rxg> *standard
<mugebjgd> 南方人瘦啊
<alvin_rxg> 你呢？160cm  80kg？
<mugebjgd> 170
<mugebjgd> 75
<alvin_rxg> 跟我爸差不多
<mugebjgd> 我的胳臂应该比你腿粗
<alvin_rxg> 那你得至少100kg了
<alvin_rxg> 明天下雨……刚短袖，又得长袖了
<mugebjgd> 你是象腿啊?
<alvin_rxg> 那倒没那么夸张
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 你一定秃顶大肚子
<alvin_rxg> 他做 it行业的么，应该是长头发大胡子大肚子，类似 rms
<knownbad> 我只下面的头秃了。
<knownbad> 5‘7“-5’8”/162lbs.
<alvin_rxg> 40岁就开始光秃了啊？
<knownbad> 下面的小头秃了。
<alvin_rxg> 颜色也白了？
<knownbad> 这不知道呢。
<alvin_rxg> 那“下面”是啥？
<knownbad> 鸟儿。
<alvin_rxg> 那你不知道你的小鸟的颜色？……
<knownbad> 上面大头，下面小头。
<knownbad> 可以染色的。
<alvin_rxg> 关于下面的颜色，有种说法是，欲望强烈、激素分泌多，颜色就黑；反之则变白
<knownbad> 有几次上厕所拔了毛就很想把它剃了。
<knownbad> 女孩吧？
<alvin_rxg> 男女一样的吧……
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 你还没秃顶?
<alvin_rxg> 等你七老八十了，下边毛也就掉光了，颜色也白了
 * knownbad 去泡个茶，刚刚吃了个汉堡。
<knownbad> 我应该不秃的这么快。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 天天吃垃圾食品
<knownbad> 香肠叔叔可能快些。
<alvin_rxg> 或许吧，他天天太阳呢
<mugebjgd> 天天?你天天手淫试试看。
<mugebjgd> 累死你
<alvin_rxg> 手淫和太阳不一样，一个就手，另一个可是全身运动
<knownbad> 男的性荷尔蒙高是容易秃头，这是所谓的性欲强的说法。
<knownbad> 最近的酸雨也是个原因。
<knownbad> 但加州不太下雨所以还好。
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 那难怪你性欲那么差
<mugebjgd> 十年一射
<knownbad> 一射到中国。。呵呵
<alvin_rxg> 20多年了，我还没射
<knownbad> 骗人，没用过手吗？
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 可能他不会手淫
<alvin_rxg> tja
<knownbad> 那你帮帮他吧。
<alvin_rxg> 一周两三次吧，偶尔一天一次
<knownbad> 还是找个女人。
<knownbad> 德国女人应该欣赏你的象腿。
<alvin_rxg> 得，没人看得上我的
<knownbad> 不用想长期的，想多的没用。
<knownbad> 我前女友交往了5+年还不是分了。
<alvin_rxg> 虽说我看中了很多德国女人，但他们没一个看中我的
<knownbad> 是你不要人家吧？
<knownbad> 就跟他们多出去玩就行了，别太渴求。
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<knownbad> 等女孩开始问你的私事时你再看着办。
<alvin_rxg> 么人啊
<mugebjgd> knownbad, de
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 德国女孩看上中国男人的不多
<knownbad> 还没泡上人家别粘的太紧。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 和那个没关系
<knownbad> 那也不是没有，找个丑点的嘛。
<knownbad> 资源回收嘛。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 找个丑的不如不找
<knownbad> 再怎么丑也比自个的手好。
<knownbad> 也不是说找回来吓自己。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 难道你老婆就是比自个的手好的类型?
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 怪不得你这么耐的住寂寞
<knownbad> 嘘，小声点。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 找个当地白人丑女不好么?
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 非要国内型丑女
<alvin_rxg> 嘘，小声点，得睡觉了
<mugebjgd> jiero, 罗姐
<mugebjgd> 罗姐早啊
<knownbad> 碰运气的，老婆是以前同事介绍来的。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 发个夫妻照片。我们看看
<knownbad> 裸照吗？
<alvin_rxg> 不要裸照
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 也行
<mugebjgd> 我们不挑
<mugebjgd> jiero, 罗姐还没睡醒?
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 他挂机……
<alvin_rxg> (22:33:53) jiero left the room (quit: Ping timeout: 252 seconds).
<knownbad> 好像没比较自然的照片。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 没关系。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 看看你们配
<mugebjgd> 不配
<alvin_rxg> 哟，为了看照片，都换机器了？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 快共享
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没换啊。还是手机
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 重新登录了一下
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 现在都不开电脑了
<alvin_rxg> 这样
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 因为键盘够爽
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<alvin_rxg> 我继续用 3110c..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我打电话还是用旧手机。
<alvin_rxg> 呃，那也差不多
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这个是便携式电脑
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 全都呼叫转接到旧手机上了
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<knownbad> 好久没用picasa了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 反正我用o2o。随便申请号码
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> knownbad, 发照片啊
<alvin_rxg> saarland 在哪？
<alvin_rxg> ~keks@wh163.stw.stud.uni-saarland.de
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看地图
<alvin_rxg> 为毛超多人都喜欢整个 keks 的昵称啊
<knownbad> https://picasaweb.google.com/knownbad/Public?authkey=Gv1sRgCNqlyuq64dTGnQE&feat=directlink
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 爱吃呗
<alvin_rxg> 》——《
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你赚了
<knownbad> ？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆配你绰绰有余
<alvin_rxg> 笑得好淫荡
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, XD
<knownbad> 上海的机场漂亮。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 淫魔相
<knownbad> 没，我这德行是天生的。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 对啊。天生的淫魔相啊
<gebjgd> knownbad, 赶快给你老妈抱孙子吧
<gebjgd> knownbad, 别耽误了
<knownbad> 我妈不想，她担心我养不起。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 40好几的大叔了
<knownbad> 正是年纪大了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 就是
<knownbad> 等比比长大些我都追不动了。
<fivesheep> yo
<knownbad> 什么我赚到了。。。她才赚到了呢。
<alvin_rxg> gn8
<knownbad> fivesheep: hola
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 这么早睡？
<knownbad> 手淫去吧？
<alvin_rxg> Tue Jun  7 23:23:44 CEST 2011
<fivesheep> knownbad: https://picasaweb.google.com/knownbad/Whitney#5186028149090599154 这是你老婆和你?
<knownbad> 咦，小三让你抓到了？
<fivesheep> 今天气管炎. 不去上班蹲家里
<knownbad> 小心点，气管炎可大可小。
<fivesheep> 知道
<knownbad> 我小时候支气管炎现在成了过敏咳。
<fivesheep> 家里有点抗生素
<fivesheep> 那跟气管炎没关
<fivesheep> 你去中国大陆生活几年 症状就消失了. lol
<knownbad> 不会吧，会更糟糕。
<fivesheep> 粉尘多点
<fivesheep> 全天刺激你的呼吸系统
<fivesheep> 让你不再敏感
<knownbad> 我只觉的空气差，出去跑步有点璋。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你老婆拿到签证没阿
<knownbad> 你看的那张照片是去mt whitney，那是得了高山症。
<fivesheep> ...
<fivesheep> 才多高..
<knownbad> 有张照片我看起来快死了。
<fivesheep> 你就这么点照片阿
<knownbad> 我见光死。
<knownbad> whitney是美国第一高
<fivesheep> 多高?
<knownbad> 我到了最后500公尺就挂了。没登顶。
<fivesheep> 然后滚下去?
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/quB5I
<knownbad> 一旦高山症发了只能开始下山。
<gebjgd> aria2还不如chrome的速度
<knownbad> aria2近来有点慢。
<fivesheep> 4000ç±³
<gebjgd> 太假了
<fivesheep> knownbad: 青藏高原大概也这个
<knownbad> 其实可以训练，但我那时人懒没去训练。
<knownbad> 那我知道去青藏高原的后果了。
<knownbad> 绝对不能带老婆去。
<fivesheep> 青藏高原（藏文: བོད་ས་མཐོ།, 威利: bod sa mtho）是中亚一个高原地区，它是世界上最高的高原，平均海拔高度4,500米，面积250万平方公里
<fivesheep> knownbad: 平均4500
<knownbad> 我知道啊，刚建了铁路嘛。
<knownbad> 听说是非常漂亮的。
<fivesheep> 据说要建高速公路了
<knownbad> 不会吧？  万一开车到一半发高山症了？
<fivesheep> 那不知道了
<fivesheep> 党没有做不到, 只有想不到
<fivesheep> knownbad: 填平台湾海峡, 陆地进军台湾估计都能干得出
<knownbad> 这太扯了。
<fivesheep> 更扯的东西他们都干过了..
<knownbad> 美国人也是，以国防的名义干了很多坏事。
<fivesheep> 美国干的坏事多是对别人干的..
<fivesheep> 党刚好相反
<knownbad> 也有对自己人干的，像吧美军拿来做核爆。
<knownbad> 一半是不清楚后果。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 台湾的粽子是怎样的
<knownbad> 还可
<knownbad> 怎么了？
<fivesheep> 啥馅料
<knownbad> 下心台湾的槊化剂。
<knownbad> 猪肉，香菇，栗子什么的。
<fivesheep> 作为久经考验的大陆人, 对此表示不屑
<knownbad> 你买个回家试试就是了。
<fivesheep> knownbad: http://www.flickr.com/photos/34850601@N06/4563935295/in/set-72157623959511884 我家这边是这个
<fivesheep> http://www.flickr.com/photos/34850601@N06/4563934441/in/set-72157623959511884 这个形状
<knownbad> 这那里的？
<^k^>  06:23
<fivesheep> 台山
<knownbad> 这像是台湾的客家粽子。
<fivesheep> http://www.flickr.com/photos/34850601@N06/4564564788/in/set-72157623959511884/ 这种是甜的
<knownbad> 他们台湾都有，但我是东部人。
<fivesheep> 我家那边也有客家人. 不过粽子跟我们做得不同
<knownbad> 就上次苏花公路山崩死了人的地方。
<fivesheep> 咸粽子一般是 花生腊肠五花肉虾米咸蛋黄
<knownbad> 我们都有。
<fivesheep> 腊肠.. 不是广东才有么....
<knownbad> 但我说不清楚。
<fivesheep> 台湾也吃?
<knownbad> 我们是香肠。
<knownbad> 大一点。
<knownbad> 台湾南北也差蛮多的。
<fivesheep> 我外婆家好像都有亲戚在台湾
<knownbad> 可能。
<fivesheep> 不过我外婆那边的亲人90%都在北美..
<knownbad> 我比较喜欢桶仔米糕。
<fivesheep> 没吃过. 也是糯米?
<fivesheep> 我现在倒是怀念榴莲酥了
<knownbad> 差不多的配料但放在小杯子里。  吃时把它倒扣出来。
<knownbad> 我在泰国吃过新鲜的，味道没击倒我。  但口感打败我。
<fivesheep> 榴莲?
<knownbad> 太软了。  烂烂的。
<knownbad> 是啊。
<fivesheep> 就是这种感觉
<fivesheep> 特别爽
<fivesheep> 绵软, 甜丝丝
<fivesheep> 我全家都爱吃
<knownbad> 泰国人吃这很讲究，得当地出的。
<fivesheep> 全世界卖的
<fivesheep> 基本都是泰国的
<knownbad> 它有个说法但我忘了。
<fivesheep> 一块榴莲半只鸡?
<knownbad> 快十年前的事了。
<knownbad> 真忘了。
<fivesheep> 西雅图也有卖. 可惜是雪藏的
<fivesheep> 急冻
<fivesheep> 味道差点
<fivesheep> 但也还能吃
<fivesheep> 总比没有好
<knownbad> 好像听说有人带上飞机。
<knownbad> 没被打死也被骂死。
<fivesheep> 我倒见过有一大箱一大箱托运的
<knownbad> 我老婆家里也喜欢吃这个。
<knownbad> 这我就觉得神奇了。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你得吃第二次才行. 很多人要吃了第二次才上瘾
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我以前有个朋友也这样. 我买了个榴莲, 然后问他要不要试一下. 他拿了一块. 然后咬了一口. 跟着立即把榴莲扔掉, 跑进去厕所洗口. 说是吃了猫屎
<knownbad> 等老婆来再说，我个人不太想试。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 然后大概过了一个月. 他竟然自己买了个榴莲回来. 还请我吃.. lol
<fivesheep> 之后他们就经常买了
<knownbad> 我不怕它味道，是它烂烂的。
<fivesheep> 有些不是特别熟的
<fivesheep> 不会很烂
<fivesheep> 豆腐你都能吃了.. 还嫌榴莲烂?
<knownbad> 不知，就是个罩门吧？
<fivesheep> knownbad: 不过你老婆花的时间实在太长了. 我同学去年邀请她女朋友出来玩. 然后玩了几个月, 发现怀孕. 顺便结婚. 她女朋友就不用回去了
<knownbad> 移民局今天回了我email。 说是有个逋件的信将寄给我。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 对.. 你千万别走paper的流程..
<fivesheep> 比paperless慢很多
<knownbad> 最呕的是在无个月内我还不能去问。  现在已过了五个月了。
<fivesheep> 等待的过程是很恼人
<knownbad> 我才怀疑三个月前就卡住了。
<knownbad> 奶奶的。
<fivesheep> 最悲剧的是那些看着排期到了, 又突然碰到大倒退的人
<knownbad> 现在网上可以跟踪的。
<fivesheep> http://travel.state.gov/visa/bulletin/bulletin_1360.html
<fivesheep> 你说这个?
<knownbad> 上次的lotto就是了。
<knownbad> 不是,uscis网站可以注册的case number就可能跟踪了。
#ubuntu-cn 2011-06-08
<fivesheep> o
<knownbad> 我跟踪了五个月结果还是一样。
<fivesheep> - -
<fivesheep> 这一段应该在移动才对. 我认识好几个人都是近期去广州签证
<fivesheep> 准备来了的
<knownbad> 是啊，她表弟媳上个月也来了。  他们还是留学生呢。
<knownbad> 回家去。
<fivesheep> ls
<jiero> 挂机
<maya1> 48.......
<jiero> 才48人。越来越少了
<maya1> 哎。。
<maya1> 考试去了。。。
<jiero> 不是吧。
<jiero> 高考的还来IRC。。。
<summerman> 刚看到一新闻，一贵州考生，迟到20分钟，被拒进入考场。。。唉。。。
<roylez> 可怜的娃，要复读去了
<jiero> roylez: 或许出国呢:D
<roylez> iGoogle: 拜神
<jiero> roylez: 拜主席
<roylez> jiero: 你在干啥呢？看你每天都闲的样子
<jiero> roylez: 确实，我很闲很闲的
<summerman> ub下，我昨天在TWEAK里下了个OPERA，怎么没的IRC。。。
<jiero> roylez: 我在准备portfolio。
<summerman> UB下，要下什么版本的OPERA才有IRC。。。
<jiero> roylez: 而且就算在学校，也是在网上。
<roylez> jiero: 什么portfolio，你是搞设计的？
<jiero> roylez: 恩。
<summerman> 大学，现在就是腐化的场所。。。
<jiero> summerman: 你把。
<jiero> summerman: 所有的都有呃
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<summerman> 我早就毕业了，我上学那会，电脑显示器还是圆弧形的。
<cuihao> 我上小学那会儿，电脑显示器就变成扁长方形了
<xrfang> iMac整个是圆弧形的
<webOS> iGoogle: 把几个 .avi 安顺序联合成一个文件，怎么弄 ？
<wxg4net> 求救 compiz下怎么找回丢失的最小化最大化按钮呢
<wxg4net> metacity 管理下存在最大化最小化按钮 但 compiz下 没有了 十分不方便  请教熟悉的朋友指导下 多谢
<xrfang> wxg4net: compiz貌似不是窗口管理器。你用的什么版本的linux
<ysyk> wxg4net,nikeyi 在终端室友compiz --replace
<ysyk> 使用
<jiero> wxg4net: 主题设置有关
<wxg4net> debian sid
<jiero> wxg4net: 很多主题不喜欢那个。
<wxg4net> jiero, 这个主题有的 某次更新后没了 更换主题也不行
<jiero> 哦。
<wxg4net> jiero，现在标题栏光光的 http://184.82.18.210/picture/2011-06-08-092411_982x141_scrot.png
<xrfang> wxg4net: 窗口应该是metacity的设置吧？compiz那个是不是emerald?
<wxg4net> ysyk， compiz --replace我试过不行的
<jiero> wxg4net: 不用compiz的路过
<wxg4net> xrfang， 好像不是emerald 这个没安装过 主题是我自己的定义的 http://184.82.18.210/picture/2011-06-08-092609_481x66_scrot.png
<ysyk> wxg4net，我每次遇到这种情况就是这么解决的，而且我现在把这条命令加入“启动应用程序”之后就没在遇到没有最大化最小化按钮的情况
<xrfang> o, 这个我就不懂了。如果你用ubuntu，可以用ubuntu-tweak来设置。
<wxg4net> xrfang, metacity中是存在的最小化最大化按按钮设置的的 多谢
<cuihao> compiz是个令人头疼的玩意儿
<netsnail> wxg4net: 何必要用呢
<netsnail> 没有什么实用价值
<cuihao> 挺好看是真的
<netsnail> wxg4net: 可以在compiz设置面板里找到
<wxg4net> netsnail，cuihao, compiz里面的边缘绑定是很实用的功能
<wxg4net> netsnail， 请问是在哪里
<wxg4net> netsnail: compiz里面的窗口装饰插件选项还取消不了
<netsnail> wxg4net: 你用的管理工具是哪个
<netsnail> 里面有很多修饰效果
<netsnail> 要把修饰窗口的选中
<netsnail> 然后 --replace
<wxg4net> 修饰窗口的那个选中的 并且你取消都取消不掉 截图 http://184.82.18.210/picture/2011-06-08-093246_212x185_scrot.png
<cuihao> 不能取消的，取消就没窗口边框了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: morning
<wxg4net> cuihao, 我取消不掉 呵呵 取消后 自动又选中了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<netsnail> compiz相当影响性能
<cuihao> Arch下可以使用compiz-decorator-kde、compiz-decorator-gnome、emerald作窗口装饰
<MeaCulpa> 都是高级玩意儿，适合向女生展示
<wxg4net> 难道只能升级到gnome3么 其实compiz加上自己的一些设置 已经很方便了
<wxg4net> compiz我只用屏幕边缘绑定的哪些设置
<wxg4net> 毕竟很方便操作窗口
<cuihao> 找找吧，大不了重装compiz
<vic> goog moring everyone
<wxg4net> 我现在想把metacity的设置初始化 但不知道在那个目录里
<Evanescence> weechat的哪个命令是得到当前channel的人员列表的？
<webOS> 把几个 .avi 安顺序联合成一个文件，怎么弄 ？
<Evanescence> webOS: cat
<webOS> mplayer ... ?
<cuihao> webOS: cat A,B,C > D - -
<webOS> Evanescence: cat 1.avi,b.avi > new.avi ?
<MeaCulpa> avi 应该直接cat, 甚至dos里面cp
<Evanescence> webOS: yes
<webOS> oh. that's great !
<wxg4net> webOS, mencoder -oac copy -ovc copy -idx -o output.avi video1.avi video2.avi video3.avi
<webOS> trying now ...
<MeaCulpa> 保险点的话，ffmpeg/mencoder
<webOS> ah?
<webOS> cat 还是  mencoder ?
<webOS> MeaCulpa: ？
<xrfang> 11.04里面的时钟无法显示日期，有人碰到过吗？
<stifler> ----
<MeaCulpa> cat 以后管道给ffmpeg
<MeaCulpa> mencoder我不知道
<webOS> MeaCulpa: 哦
<webOS> 那我先CAT 一下试试
<kiss_kill> 早就碰到不能显示日期了
<kiss_kill> 没办法，据说是那个留空不够
<xrfang> 可能是中文翻译的问题，不知能不能快速的修理一下。
<MeaCulpa> cat foo.avi bar.avi | mencoder -noidx -ovc copy -oac copy -o foobar.avi  , google 说的
<xrfang> 英文的好像可以。
<kiss_kill> 有人提出了，没多重视
<cece> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=9483362209
<kiss_kill> 要等
<kiss_kill> 可能在下个版本就没了
<webOS> CAT 不对吧？ 20M + 16M =》 16M ？
<webOS> 大小也不一样哦
<MeaCulpa> cat foo.avi bar.avi | ffmpeg -f mpeg -i - -vcodec copy -acodec copy foobar.avi
<MeaCulpa> 两个差不多...
<webOS> cece: 你的店阿。怎么那么Q
<cece> webOS: 不是的，呵呵
<webOS> MeaCulpa: 哦。我再试试
<webOS> MeaCulpa: 也。我是 .mp4 也是么有关系哦？
<MeaCulpa> webOS: mp4只是container,应该没关系，你什么编码？
<webOS> 不青粗，tv.sohu 下的
<webOS> MeaCulpa: 不行，这回 0B
<MeaCulpa> 反正mpg2和avi(divx)没问题，你试一下，不行大不了转回来再接头再转过去
<MeaCulpa> 那就不知道了...我以前干过没问题
<MeaCulpa> cat A B 出来都是0? 那说不定要转成avi/mpg这样的再搞
<stifler> .......
<MeaCulpa> 都有ffmpeg/mencoder了还不是由你随便搞~
<MeaCulpa> 退一万步，ffmpeg还可以以每秒30帧速度抓图，然后...
<webOS> [mp4 @ 0xa0a3520]dimensions not set
<MeaCulpa> 电脑动画都这么干
<MeaCulpa> webOS: who knows... 有时间的话就先转成avi嘛
<stifler> ...
<wxg4net> compiz-decorator gtk-window-decorator 有什么大的区别么
<cuihao> Arch没有后面这个玩意儿
<webOS> MeaCulpa:
<webOS> http://code.bulix.org/o452tu-80007?raw
<webOS> 我的格式是 mp4
 * stifler Crashed,rebooting...
<Evanescence> webOS: just like output error, try -oac pcman or other audio encode
<ysyk> 在遵循开源协定的情况下，我能把开源代码中的一些代码截取下来么？谁能回答一下？
<webOS> Evanescence: 哟！成功了。但是  20M + 16M > 134M 太大了爷
<cuihao> ysyk,  看啥协议了，至少GPL可以
<webOS> 记得原来有个 mplayer 1.avi 2.avi > new.avi ?
<ysyk> apache的不可以？
<cuihao> ysyk: 网上说的 "如果你修改了代码，需要再被修改的文件中说明。b在延伸的代码中（修改和有源代码衍生的代码中）需要带有原来代码中的协议，商标，专利声明和其他原来作者规定需要包含的说明。"
<ysyk> cuihao，谢谢
<thorne> 问 python是读 派森 还是 fai森
<webOS> 派森
<webOS> pie + son
<^k^> 新⇨ 启动和引导 • 关于grub安装失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334365 今天在虚拟机安装64位的ubuntu11.04server时，竟然安装了一半出现了这样一段话“无法将grub-pc软件包安装到/target/中。如果没有GRUB启动引导器，所安装的系统将无法启动”，上网看到有些人说是unetbootin问题，但由于本人是一名超级大菜鸟，看到某些网友 ...
<stifler> 我念成“肥总”，窘……
<webOS> 老外念 pie+son
<webOS> 拿个甜饼给儿子吃。哈
<stifler> -.-
<stifler> perl怎么念？
<webOS> perl 本身就是音标
<roylez> stifler: http://tfd.com/perl
<^k^> ⇪ title: Perl - definition of Perl by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.
<stifler> thanks
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 咱公司印度人名字真牛
<stifler> raj
<stifler> 都高考去了？
<thorne> 能有这么多高考的？
<stifler> 我想也没有
<thorne> 要是真有 说明linux在国内该是有多普及啊
<jiero> 高考的也就3～4个吧。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 也太不普及了。
<jiero> 这么点人。
<thorne> 有用kmail的么？
<Kandu> awesome 的窗口，height 用什麼鍵調整?
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: hjkl?
<stifler> Kandu: WIN+h/l?
<stifler> Kandu: or win + right click
<Kandu> MeaCulpa, stifler: mod4 + hl 可調整，不過在左右布局下只能調 width，上下布局中只能調 height
<stifler> Kandu: 试试WIN+鼠标右键拖
<Kandu> stifler: 嗯，這個可以
<stifler> 看来用awesome的不少啊，哈哈哈
<Kandu> stifler: 不過更希望快點的，直接用鍵盤的
<stifler> Kandu: Edit rc.lua...
<Kandu> stifler: 哦，thx
<MeaCulpa> yeah
<stifler> MeaCulpa: yeah what?
<stifler> urxvt下IBUS时好时坏，纠结
<MeaCulpa> stifler: 那就xterm
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你的xterm有假透明么
<roylez> MeaCulpa: xterm没假透明
<zhojang> 有什么办法可以自动修改gnome-terminal的字符编码？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... 那要透明的话，只有整个透明X?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 对，只能搞真透明
<stifler> urxvt也透明不了，窘
<zhojang> 本地utf8，服务器很多文件不是utf8的
<roylez> stifler: urxvt真假透明都可以，背景图片也可以
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那算了，urxvt虽然不咋的，但是假透明还是需要的
<metbsd> arch any?
<metbsd> can't switch to input method
<metbsd> says no input window
<stifler> roylez: 是不是要开个什么东西？直接开好像不行
<stifler> metbsd: you can use pinyin,...
<metbsd> i want to use sunpinyin in ibus as it's already installed
<stifler> metbsd: like this:ni hao ,qiu zhu ...
<metbsd> i rather speak chinese
<metbsd> pinyin is neither chinese nor english
<stifler> metbsd: nAwOjIUmEIbANfAlE.
<metbsd> who use arch here
<metbsd> this happens in xchat only
<metbsd> i can input chinese in chrome
<if_else> 各位兄台，kvm 安装好 xp 网卡驱动，要手动安装吗？谢谢
<FrankLv> 请问 我 wget下来的名牌
<^k^> 新⇨ Wine及其分支 • PPA源还能自动识别Ubuntu语言啊…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334374 原来是默认语言为中文的Ubuntu，PPA安装wine，自带中文支持，很好。 后来windows下不小心把Ubuntu分区删掉了……重装，选了英文。一模一样PPA安装好，中文变问号了……在语言支持里安装中文也没有用……应该是字体设置的问题，但是 ...
<metbsd> 为什么我的xchat无法打中文呢
<FrankLv> wget下来的mp3 文件名是 redirect.mp3?http:%2F%2Fmedia.blubrry.com%2Fgrammargirl%2Ftraffic.libsyn.com%2Fgrammar%2Fgg_276.mp3 。。。怎么弄
<wxg4net1> FrankLv: wget -o a.mp3 url
<AnThOnYhO> 谁有idp帐号，帮添加个uuid
<FrankLv> wxg4net1: thanks.
<stifler>  
<NoIE> 各位好，我想在 Ubuntu 下安装 WinCE 版的 IE 。
<stifler> NoIE: 安好了叫我
<NoIE> stifler: 目标更新：我打算用WinPE运行IE。
<stifler> NoIE: 早就实现了
<stifler> 怎么测网速?
<stifler> 想实现COMPIZ的反色功能..
<bsidb> hi~
<NoIE> stifler: 安装 ccsm 了吗？
<^k^> bsidb, 好  ㍣ 
<NoIE> 请问，winpe2005 和 winpe 2.0 哪个更好用？
<zhangkaixuan> Linux下即时通讯客户端Pidgin 2.8.0发布，删除QQ协议插件 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/06/pidgin-2-8-0/
<stifler> NoIE: 没
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux 下即时通讯客户端 Pidgin 2.8.0 发布 : OSMSG
<zhangkaixuan> Mozilla概念型浏览器 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/06/mozilla-webian-shell/
<stifler> NoIE: 老毛桃撒手不管版最好
<NoIE> stifler: 谢谢。
<zhangkaixuan> DropBox的Ubuntu PPA安装和Debain安装包 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/06/dropbox-debian-and-ppa/
<^k^> ⇪ title: DropBox Ubuntu PPA 及 Debain 包 : OSMSG
<AnThOnYhO> 撒手不管认不了sata
<^k^> 新⇨ C/C++/Java • 办公会议软件 统一协同通讯im软件-转让源码或合作 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334380 可为用户提供包括即时通信、视频会议、视频监控、VOIP、网络传真等丰富的统一通信服务。 统一通信软件将多种通信应用业务融合于一体，可实时共享网络资源，有效地实行远程沟通和远程调度指挥，提高远程视频通 ...
<zhangkaixuan> Java JDK 6u26发布，ummarize更新至1.6.0 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/06/java-jdk-6u26/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Java JDK 6u26 : OSMSG
<AnThOnYhO> roylez: 身边有没有人是apple developer的
<roylez> AnThOnYhO: no
<AnThOnYhO> roylez: fuck 苹果，这次ios 5 beta竟然要绑定dev帐号才能激活。
<roylez> AnThOnYhO: 不是已经被破了吗
<AnThOnYhO> 破是破了，不过激活要经过苹果的服务器。
<AnThOnYhO> 没激活没手机信号
<stifler> ...
<roylez> AnThOnYhO: 这个肯定可以绕过的，只要有个伪装的服务器发个ok的信号就好
<roylez> AnThOnYhO: 耐心等等吧。
<AnThOnYhO> roylez: 问题是这个激活机制没这么好破
<AnThOnYhO> 不然市面上美版机早就流行开了
<AnThOnYhO> @emperor.canonical.com
<AnThOnYhO> 什么人呀
<AnThOnYhO> http://blog.chicheng.me/2011/05/how-to-mining-bitcoin/
<AnThOnYhO> 0.4 bitcoin就可以换个puff商业版ssh帐号一个
<AnThOnYhO> 很划算
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/2EW2g.png
<rnimeio> what/
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/tQo3h.png
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.imgur.com/JwcuH.jpg
<zhangkaixuan> MySQL数据库管理工具phpMyAdmin 3.4.2发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/06/phpmyadmin-3-4-2/
<zhangkaixuan> GTK+ 3.0.11 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/06/gtk-3-0-11/
<stifler> gnome3用起来怎么样？
<cuihao> stifler: 自从Arch官方库进入Gnome3，我就改xfce了，用不惯
<aaronyy> 今天除了google和
<aaronyy> facebook，还有其他网站用ipv
<aaronyy> 6
<aaronyy> 吗？
<cuihao> 很多吧
<cuihao> 比如bjtu的Arch源 :)
<aaronyy> 明天是不是又不用了？
<cuihao> * * 啥意思？
<cuihao> 当然是一直用
<aaronyy> google和facebook就用今天一天吧
<rnimeio> 是在墙外用么？墙内还没有说必须配ipv6啊
<Dizaz7> 啥东西？
<aaronyy> 今天www.google.com可以解析ipv6阿
<aaronyy> PING www.google.com (2404:6800:8005::6a): 56 data bytes
<rnimeio> 我试试
<cuihao> 那要看DNS吧，DNS解析的ipv6
<Dizaz7> 哦，但是不是GFW要搞什么白名单吗，到时候肯定又扯淡了。
<aaronyy> http://www.worldipv6day.org/participants/index.html
<aaronyy> 今天不用吧
<cuihao> = = 难道还分天？星期一用，星期二不用？
<aaronyy> 雅虎也用上了阿
<rnimeio> 为什么我用ping 没有你说的ipv6啊。还说请求超时
<aaronyy> 谷歌预计有1%的用户不能正常访问吧，所以就今天一天而已
<cuihao> 我一直不知你所云
<metbsd> 谷歌上不去确实挺郁闷啊
<cuihao> 自己电脑支持、DNS支持就能解析出
<metbsd> 同样东西谷歌搜出来比百度多很多
<aaronyy> cuihao, 我不知所云？
<cuihao> aaronyy, 不清楚你的意思
<NoIE> 为什么我没法在 VMware 下安装 WinPE ？
<metbsd> 谷歌要踢，但是又没有替代品。。
<metbsd> 这个功夫王
<aaronyy> cuihao, 今天一天google, yahoo, facebook开放ipv6解析阿
<cuihao> aaronyy: 这意思啊... 明白了
<cuihao> aaronyy: 我用不上IPv6，解析的还是v4
<aaronyy> dig any www.google.com呢？
<rnimeio> 我也是。没有ipv6 还是ipv4
<cuihao> 其实我压根儿没在内核编译ipv6
<cuihao> 反正用不了
<AnThOnYhO> 今天是世界ipv6日
<erichmlyh> hello world
<rnimeio> 我以前ping
<rnimeio> 是有ipv6的。但是现在反而没有了
<jyfl987> 6月8日是世界IPv6日。流行的网站如Google、Facebook、YouTube和Yahoo将在24小时内全球测试IPv6 访问，它们将同时提供IPv4和IPv6地址。
<ch> BOT
 * zkwlx 上课去
<vic> c++改装python 要不容易成功了
<vic> 才300多行，就用了5个小时，崩溃啊
<ch> 折腾啊
<ttisnaked> 今日ipv６日
<jyfl987> vic: 程序员一天的产出平均下来也不过150行样子吧
<vic> 生命在于折腾啊
 * edison0354 VIA KMS Linux Driver Still Far From Being Ready
 * edison0354 至少VIA已经开始动手了……悲催的NV啊⋯⋯
<ttisnaked> 今日ipv６日　youtobe!!!
<metbsd> ipv6有啥用？
<vic> jyfl987: 那是有效产出把。。。我这是无用功占大部分
<ttisnaked> 翻墙　
<jyfl987> vic: 有效产出哪里有那么多
<metbsd> 怎么用ipv6翻墙啊
<vic> jyfl987: 那多少
<jyfl987> vic: 这个取决于你做什么事 额
<ttisnaked> youtube今日开始把转向ipv６
<ch> 才150多行代码。。。
<ttisnaked> ipv６网络直接连
<ttisnaked> t
<ttisnaked> par
<ttisnaked> party的东西赤裸的展现在我眼前
<jyfl987> ttisnaked: 一直都可以ipv6访问 额
<ttisnaked> jyfl987: youtube
<ttisnaked> jy
<jyfl987> 之前就可以嘛
<ttisnaked> jyfl987: 不是今天才开始转吗
<jyfl987> 瞎扯
<ttisnaked> http://www.youtube.com　　你直接能上
<jyfl987> 我又没做ipv6指向 何况 土工也知道他的地址
<rnimeio> 要翻墙。我没翻墙呢
<ttisnaked> 土工？？
<ch> 原来youtube不能直接上
<metbsd> 怎么用ipv6啊
<metbsd> 我还是ipv4
<ttisnaked> 就是　　原来youtube都是ipv４的　　现在转ipv６
<jyfl987> 懒得跟你说
<ttisnaked> 我一直都不能用
<cuihao> 要DNS支持吧
<ttisnaked> 我校园网
<AnThOnYhO> 8.8.8.8支持
<calebot> 只有今天吧
<JustinLei> 求助!询问一下,有没有人访问ubuntu.org.cn被rest的?
<calebot> ipv6 全球公测
<calebot> 明天估计就停了
<ttisnaked> 呃，赶紧看
<edison0354> calebot: 跟你没啥关系吧
<cuihao> google平时就有ipv6吧，只是不一个地址
<metbsd> 怎么用ipv6?
<JustinLei> 求助!询问一下,有没有人访问ubuntu.org.cn被rest的?
<calebot> edison0354: 我是不用翻墙
<aaronyy> cuihao, 平时只能用ipv6.google.com，今天可以www.google.com
<ttisnaked> http://ipv6.baidu.com/ 百度这个都上线了
<cuihao> metbsd: 内核支持（默认支持）、DNS换8.8.8.8
<calebot> aaronyy: 那就是上 ipv6 了
<ttisnaked> 以后应该都会有的吧
<Athrun_> W: GPG 错误：http://mirror.edu.backtrack-linux.cn revolution Release: 由于没有公钥，无法验证下列签名： NO_PUBKEY AB6DA34B475A6B7F.怎么解决？
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<Athrun_> gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 475A6B7F
<Athrun_> gpg: 下载密钥‘475A6B7F’，从 hkp 服务器 subkeys.pgp.netgpgkeys: key 475A6B7F not found on keyservergpg: 找不到有效的 OpenPGP 数据。gpg: 合计被处理的数量：0
<calebot> 墙估计又要升级了
<ttisnaked> 这个好啊　
<calebot> ttisnaked: On June 8, together with major web companies such as Facebook and Yahoo!, we'll enable IPv6 on our main websites for 24 hours.
<calebot> ttisnaked: 只测 24 hours
<ttisnaked> youtube上的视频还看不了
<ttisnaked> 呃，这个不好
<calebot> 大规模全面公测还得一阵子
<ttisnaked> 反正party尽早会封的
<calebot> google ipv6 支持也还不是很完整
<aaronyy> http://i.imgur.com/HfCoJ.png
<AnThOnYhO> http://test-ipv6.com/
<AnThOnYhO> 10项测试
<aaronyy> http://i.imgur.com/Y8PjG.png
<calebot> 除了 google 还有哪个 ipv6 dns?
 * calebot 不想用 google dns
<aaronyy> yahoo, google, facebook
<cuihao> calebot: opendns?
<aaronyy> 4.2.2.1也不错吧
<calebot> http://www.kame.net/ 被 ddos 了 XD
<aaronyy> 或者自己运行一个
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imm.io/6fEu.png
<Evanescence> archlinux-2010.05-core-i686.iso
<Evanescence> backup
<Evanescence> bin
<Evanescence> check_pic.sh
<Evanescence> Desktop
<Evanescence> Documents
<^k^> Evanescence:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 啥呢
<roylez> .
<Evanescence> http://paste.ubuntu.com/621516/
<bigjj> hi all
<^k^> bigjj, 好  ㍦ 
<cuihao> python的execv怎么用啊，os.execv("/bin/ls", ["-Al"]) 似乎不是 ls -Al的效果
<Evanescence> bigjj: big pussy
<bigjj> Evanescence: ^.^
<Evanescence> bigjj: weellll, hi
<bigjj> Evanescence: what are u doing?
<Evanescence> bigjj: viewing FullCircle ubuntu magazine
<bigjj> Evanescence: well
<^k^> Ubuntu 命令技巧 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/index.php?title=UbuntuSkills
<AndChat|> fuck --help
<edison0354> AndChat|: …⋯
<cuihao> 哦，明白了，原来python的execv的第一个参数不是隐含的
<MeaCulpa> execv 头一次听说...
<AndChat|> ..
<AndChat|> 蛋疼，手机的irc不能/nick
<edison0354> AndChat|: …⋯
<edison0354> zkwlx: 你设置的时候就设好nick啊
<zkwlx2> 好了，原来是我电脑没下线....
<edison0354> zkwlx: andchat是我测试过的最好的irc了⋯⋯
<zkwlx2> edisonxxxx: 恩，确实不错
<zkwlx2> edison0354: 你别跟我电脑说话成不...
<edison0354> zkwlx2: 我错了……
<edison0354> zkwlx2: andchat可以自动补全nick的⋯⋯
<zkwlx2> 哦？按什么？
<edison0354> zkwlx: 长按输入框，设置里有个选项可以用搜索键补全
<zkwlx2> edison0354: 不错不错！多谢提醒
<edison0354> zkwlx2: 嗯
<edison0354> zkwlx2: 我arch痛经的时候会继续骚扰你的⋯⋯
<zkwlx2> edison0354: 恩，我给你准备好安尔乐
<edison0354> zkwlx2: 痛经用安尔乐也没用啊
<zkwlx2> edison0354: 好吧，那就安乐死吧
<edison0354> zkwlx2: …⋯
<edison0354> zkwlx2: 好在/在subvolum里，重装会比较省事⋯⋯
<aaronyy> btrfs?
<zkwlx2> edison0354: 恩，明天就去买火车票了，哈哈哈哈
<edison0354> zkwlx2: /home，/usr和/opt都是单独的subvol的……
<aaronyy> ubuntu支持btrfs安装？
<edison0354> zkwlx2: 我还有六门……你啥学校？
<edison0354> aaronyy: 好像支持吧
<edison0354> aaronyy: 不行的话你chroot进去安装也成⋯⋯
<lainme> edison0354: 我还有一门课没开
<edison0354> lainme: …⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯⋯
<zkwlx2> edison0354: 我就/home是单独的，我一三本，名曰蓝天学院...
<edison0354> lainme: 原来MM一直在围观啊
<edison0354> zkwlx2:  好像听说过
<edison0354> lainme: MM下学期就去HK了？
<lainme> edison0354: 正要找托福准考证号，报名网站挂了……
<lainme> edison0354: 恩
<edison0354> lainme: ^
<edison0354> lainme: …⋯
<vic> 即将要上班的时候 下大雨了 悲剧
<edison0354> lainme: 那MM你上网方便了啊
<edison0354> vic: 昨天刚进完考场，北京就雷阵雨
<vic> edison0354: 高考？
<lainme> edison0354: 现在上网也很方便
<zkwlx2> vic: 我这下3天大雨了，就今天晴了
<edison0354> vic: 我不考的，我是指那个时间
<edison0354> lainme: 方校长，你懂的⋯⋯
<lainme> edison0354: 各种proxy无压力
<zkwlx2> vic: 他中考
<vic> 悲剧的人生啊
<edison0354> lainme: 你linux咋翻的？
<edison0354> zkwlx2: 额，江西啊，景德镇⋯⋯
<lainme> edison0354: gae、ssh、ipv6都有
<edison0354> lainme: 狠……lan'de懒得弄GAE，没钱买ssh，SB联通没V6
<vic> 求，不花钱的，速度快地，稳定的。方法简单傻瓜的 跳墙大法
<zkwlx2> vpn
<edison0354> zkwlx2: 严重不喜欢VPN
<lainme> edison0354: 我是教育网，这样还可以免费上网的……除非下载文献
<vic> 我这命啊  真不好
<zkwlx2> 恩，上个月好好的，这个月就挂了
 * edison0354 今年广东高考数学卷的命题者是去年秒杀52万江苏考生的人称"数学帝"葛军，鉴于本次高考理数葛军给出的解释是:今年广东高考数学不太难，最后几题同学们可以尝试用拉格朗日中值定理解决，定积分只要求运用无穷限广义积分和狭积分，数列方面只要求熟练掌握级数收敛的一般求...囧！
<lainme> ……
<edison0354> lainme: 对了，我有门选修叫计算流体力学……dao'shi'h到时候学习的时候不会的地方问你⋯⋯
<zkwlx2> edison0354: 我擦，你刷我屏！！！！！
<edison0354> zkwlx2: 没关系，不到1KB的流量吧
<vic> 学过流体力学
<lainme> edison0354: 程序可以找我……有现成的
<vic> 理论理学，岩体力学
<edison0354> lainme: 选修，估计很垃圾的⋯⋯
<edison0354> lainme: MM能给个gtalk不？（水汪汪的眼睛期待装）
<vic> 坚决不能给啊
<lainme> ……
<edison0354> vic: 啥是岩体力学？
<ofan> edison0354: 437636
<edison0354> ofan: ？
<ofan> edison0354: 我告诉你
<vic> 研究岩石的力学
<zkwlx2> vic: 别理他，他泡妞呢⊙_⊙
<edison0354> ofan: 这啥…⋯
<ofan> edison0354: qq
<edison0354> vic: 岩石⋯⋯
<edison0354> ofan: 谁的⋯⋯
<ofan> edison0354: 我的..
<edison0354> ofan: …⋯
<lainme> edison0354: lainme993@...
<ofan> edison0354: 刚抄完论文
<edison0354> ofan: MAC ing，顺手加了你了⋯⋯
<ofan> edison0354: 好
<edison0354> ofan: 好吧，你是大四？
<ofan> edison0354: 可惜我不太上qq
<vic> edison0354: 还没搞定arch？
<ofan> edison0354: 你又mac
<edison0354> vic: 没时间
<edison0354> vic: 搞定了还有一堆乱七八糟的东西要弄啊
<vic> edison0354: 有时间闲聊扯皮啊
<edison0354> vic: 我错了⋯⋯
<vic> edison0354: 晕arch的配置分分钟搞定啊 就是升级慢
 * rothsdad 答辩出乎意料的好，老师只问了一个问题就忍不住让我过了
<edison0354> vic: 我声音驱动还没搞呢
<ofan> 老师肚子痛吧
<ofan> 急着上厕所
<edison0354> vic: AUR也还没开始
<roylez> ofan: ...
<edison0354> ofan: …⋯
<vic> 装个alsa搞定 没啥配置
<rothsdad> ..
<ofan> ...
<edison0354> vic: …⋯
<iGoogle> rothsdad: 的确是忍不住。
<iGoogle> 大便
<edison0354> vic: 既然反正要折腾了，直接上OSS4吧
<vic> aur是软件库好不？还搞啥？装个yaourt直接就能用了
<rothsdad> iGoogle: ~_~
<vic> edison0354: 话说我也想折腾oss
<vic> edison0354: 不过我印象里kde4貌似有问题
<edison0354> vic: 就是还没开始弄，弄了还得从AUR装一堆一堆的东西啊，夏天了你懂⋯⋯
<rothsdad> iGoogle: 推荐一个term下的ed2k软件吧，我下个乔布斯的视频庆祝一下
<iGoogle> 爱玩鸡和相机的Destin又卷土重来了！
<roylez> iGoogle: ...
<edison0354> iGoogle: ⋯⋯
<ofan> 谁?
<vic> edison0354: 呃。。。aur的东西有必要装那么多么
<roylez> Destine: 出来踢人
<edison0354> vic: 我当年是一堆PPA的
<rothsdad> Destine is a girl
<iGoogle> rothsdad: mldonkey啊。
<vic> edison0354: 你一堆ppa不代表arch就一堆aur不是
<edison0354> ofan: 官方源里的chromium版本无限老，有daily build吗？
<iGoogle> 发现是差了一个字母。初看没看出。
<ofan> edison0354: 用aur的
<edison0354> vic: 所以得装一堆软件啊
<rothsdad> iGoogle: 那个不是说还要什么nodes什么的，不配置好像完全木有速度呵
<edison0354> ofan: 我不想死⋯⋯
<palomino|working> 有阿 , edison0354
<edison0354> palomino|working: 官方？
<ofan> edison0354: 用chrome..  chromium自重
<iGoogle> rothsdad: 几乎免配置的啊
<edison0354> ofan: chrome自重
<vic> edison0354: 12.0.742.91 (0) 官方的chromium版本号
<ofan> edison0354: 自重
<edison0354> vic: 14飘过
<rothsdad> iGoogle: 真的么？～
<if_else> 各位，kvm 的系统，可否直接，备份。再其他系统中使用的？谢谢
<rothsdad> iGoogle: 我try一下
<ofan> edison0354: aur里有ppa的,还有个chromoum-dev
<iGoogle> 额。 rothsdad 你可以问 AnThOnYhO，他的ed2k的元老。
<vic> 上班去了。。。悲剧啊  期待一会能回来  这么大的雨
<edison0354> ofan: aur不是都得编译吗…⋯我还不想死⋯⋯
<ofan> edison0354: 装的最多的还是chrome..
<ofan> edison0354: ...不编译
<edison0354> ofan: 自重，版本太老
<rothsdad> AnThOnYhO: 哈罗
<edison0354> ofan: 额
<edison0354> ofan: aur也有bin的？
<ofan> edison0354: 版本不老  自重
<palomino|working> 14.0.786.0 (Developer Build 87944 Linux) Ubuntu 10.10
<Kandu> edison0354: 很多 bin
<palomino|working> 好几天没更新了，现在不知道多少了
<edison0354> Kandu: 哦
<ofan> edison0354: dev版的
<Evanescence> 我发现我开启amule一会儿，网络就断掉了，然后关掉amule，网络服务重启才可以
<edison0354> palomino|working: 我MAC的也好几天没更新了⋯⋯
<edison0354> ofan: 只要daily⋯⋯
<ofan> edison0354: 那你用脚本吧,happy不是有一个
<Evanescence> 不用chromium了的路过
<ofan> edison0354: 用nightly的自重..
<edison0354> ofan: 知道
<edison0354> ofan: 所以会留FF备用的
<ofan> edison0354: ff也nightly?
<edison0354> ofan: chromium挂掉的时候ff啊
<Kandu> ofan: 這 ramhost 和 burst 鮮明對比呀，賣都是一台一台放出來賣的，還十天半月的才放一台出來
<ofan> Kandu: 所以说ramhost不超卖,稳定性有保证
<Evanescence> ofan: nightly是什么？浏览器？
<ofan> Evanescence: nightly build 每天都有机器人编译最新代码打包的
<Evanescence> ofan: 明白了，和daily有什么区别？
<ofan> Evanescence: 没有daily
<Evanescence> ofan: chrommium不是有daily版本么？
<ofan> Evanescence: 好吧,跟nightly build一样的
<Evanescence> ofan: got it
<edison0354> Evanescence: 因为白天编译浪费资源，所以在夜深人静的时候利用服务器空闲资源编译……
<Evanescence> edison0354: 这个词用的真不错，
<Evanescence> 中国的网络也是网上比较空闲吗？
<Evanescence> 网上-》晚上
<tek-life> hi,大家好
<tek-life> 有人吗？
<iGoogle> 有老虎
<xiangfu> 有人会verlog HDL 吗？
<Dizaz7> 有啊。
<iGoogle> lerosua1: ?
<tek-life> 哦，第一次用webchat，蛮新奇的。
<tek-life> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=169183
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - [原创]Ubuntu下命令行收音机程序。
<tek-life> 这个收音机软件，现在不能用了。
<tek-life> 我听不到声音
<iGoogle> 五感图是啥。 roylez
<roylez> iGoogle: 不知所谓
<if_else> 各位。debian squeeze 默认安装好 xp 后直接就可以上网，不用配置桥接吗？谢谢
<cuihao> 这个switch_root命令弄了两个小时也没搞明白怎么回事
<cuihao> 在脚本里运行就正常，手动输入总是格式错误
<Guest6255> help
<cuihao> help!
<Eua> ？？
<stifler> hi all
<allenwu> can anybody give me a FTP server address to be tested
<^k^> stifler, 好  ㍧ 
<stifler> i'm using KDE,cool!
<stifler> allenwu: ftp://ftp.sjtu.edu.cn
<allenwu> stifler: TKS
<allenwu> stifler: anonymity  or guest  account ?
<^k^> ALERT!/dev/disk/by-uuid/bce81066-d13c-4bd8-bb7f-166a22121c44 does not exist.Dropping to a shell!
<Evanescence> allenwu: you can build up a FTP on you own computer, then test it
<stifler> allenwu: i don't know
<maya1> 有米有人很闲。。。。。
<Eua> 没有
<cuihao> 忙得很
<allenwu> Evanescence: I just practice wireshark  :P
<maya1> - -！
<maya1> 伊凡塞斯。。。。
<Evanescence> allenwu: awesome, I have never played wireshark
<Evanescence> maya1: what?
<allenwu> sniffer ?
<maya1> 你忙吗
<maya1> :-(
<Evanescence> maya1: 干嘛？有事说。
<maya1> 打架
<maya1> - -！
<maya1> 砸场子
<maya1> - -！
<Evanescence> maya1: ......丫一笨蛋。
<mayli> j
<maya1> 额
<mayli> hi
<cuihao> hi
<sikao_lfs> 现在还搞打砸抢，咋还没进步啊。
<ubuntu10087> maya,果然在这边，我是king
<^k^> mayli, 好  ㍧ 
<ofan> ubuntu10087: 王?
<maya1> king是谁
<maya1> - -！
<maya1> 额！
<ofan> ubuntu10087: hi
<maya1> lol
<ubuntu10087> hi
<stifler> queen?
<ofan> ..
<^k^> ubuntu10087, 好  ㍧ 
<maya1> 话说  大叔今天不在
<maya1> - -！
<ubuntu10087> 不是很多人
<Evanescence> maya is a name usually used in some H anime female who fucked by most guys, ( BTW, this is just a translate from wipo )
<stifler> KDE is awesome
<maya1> - -！】
<Evanescence> stifler: this is your sencond time send KDE is awesome
<ubuntu10087> KDE is slow
<ofan> Evanescence: 大叔
<Evanescence> ofan: 嗨
<sikao_lfs> 打砸抢据说最高境界是抢银行的金库。好像世界上最猛的一笔案子也才抢到2500万---4000万英镑
<Evanescence> Virtualbox: 你干嘛呢
<Virtualbox> 94个人还不多
<Virtualbox> - -！
<Virtualbox> 我怎么了
 * guanml KDE 还是非常好用滴
<sikao_lfs> 此次被劫的是英国中央银行英格兰银行的金库。事后，尽管该行对外宣布，劫匪当天抢走了至少2500万英镑（1英镑约合1.76美元），但有消息说，被抢现金可能达到4000万英镑。劫匪将每一步都提前考虑到了，抢劫情节绝对不亚于好莱坞的大片。
<stifler> Evanescence: yeap...
<ubuntu10087> 不多
<Virtualbox> - -！
<Evanescence> 无聊中，继续看fullcircle，快看完全部了
<stifler> Evanescence: 第几期？
<mayli> KDE有些眼花缭乱啊
<Evanescence> stifler: 42
<stifler> Evanescence: 看过了
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你又刷帖
<Virtualbox> - -！
<Evanescence> stifler: 是啊，最新的也就49期，我今天应该可以看完了，有的有中文的，有的没有的，纠结
<stifler> 大拇指不自觉的向WIN键移去...
 * mayli 请教各位大牛，mips带记分牌的流水线模拟器能在一周之内写出来么？
<stifler> Evanescence: 幸苦
<Evanescence> stifler: 重要的东西 不是很多，所以看一本还是很快的
<ofan> mayli: 模拟cpu?
<stifler> Evanescence: 我只看ubuntu women...
<Virtualbox> ofan。。。。。
<ofan> Virtualbox: ?
<mayli> ofan: 是的，cpu模拟器
<Evanescence> stifler: :-)，我道现在之看到过一个还不错的，好像是30几期的吧
<stifler> Evanescence: :-)
<Evanescence> stifler: 你有看过其他的linux杂志么？
<stifler> Evanescence: 鸟哥的算不算？
<Evanescence> stifler: 那个不是杂志，只能算是文档
<stifler> Evanescence: 那就没有了..
<ofan> man 是文档
<Evanescence> stifler: 其实还有很多黑客杂志的，尤其是Phrack
<sikao_lfs> 镜头一：假警察绑架经理  　　时间：21日晚6时30分  　　当地时间2月21日傍晚6时30分， 在汤布里奇的公路上，“现金管理保安有限公司”经理下班后开车回家。该公司负责英格兰银行在肯特郡的汤布里奇金库的安全。突然，他的车被一辆闪着警灯，但 没有标识的沃尔沃警车拦住了。车里坐着几名警察打扮的男子，其中一名身穿高亮度夹克、
<^k^> 新⇨ 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 发帖问一个弱弱的问题～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334405 本人linux菜鸟中的愤怒的小鸟，想问一下ubuntu 04和10结尾的发布时间和维护时间，搜了版里帖子就是没看到，:-)，大概是问题太弱了吧 还有一个疑问，ubuntu是基于debian sid开发的，那么现在出来了11.04 之后，10.10稳定性可以和debian那个版 ...
<Evanescence> ofan: 那pdf是？book？
<ofan> Evanescence: 啥pdf
<Evanescence> 这个刷的好大一块，
<Evanescence> ofan: 比如鸟个。。。呵呵
<sikao_lfs> 镜头二：经理妻儿也被捉  　　时间：21日晚6时左右几乎与此同时，另两名假警察开车来到经理位于肯特郡的家中，告诉他的妻子和儿子说，经理遭遇交通事故。经理的妻儿顿时吓坏了，没有多想就跟着“警察”上了车。
<ofan> Evanescence: 鸟哥是出书的吧
<stifler> Evanescence: 没看过，E文么
<sikao_lfs> 镜头三：枪顶脑袋逼经理合作  　　时间：21日晚7时  　　这时，绑架经理的那辆假警车向西行驶，与另外一伙劫匪驾驶的一辆白色货车会合，到了第二个秘密地点。在那儿，劫匪用枪顶着经理的脑袋逼他合作，否则他的妻子和年幼儿子都将有危险。
<Evanescence> stifler: 最近出了一期的叫nfw啥的，忘记了，是中文版的phrack
<Evanescence> ofan: 好像是的
<stifler> Evanescence: 我瞅瞅
<sikao_lfs> 镜头四：劫匪“搞定”警卫  　　时间：22日凌晨1时  　　22日凌晨1时左右，白色货车载着经理来到汤布里奇的英格兰银行金库，与一辆早就守在附近的“雷诺”大货车会合。当时，金库的守卫人员包括6名警卫和9名普通银行职员。但是，通过该经理的身份安全卡，至少6名蒙面武装劫匪顺利闯入大楼，15人都被全副武装的劫匪制服，并被一起æ
<ofan> Evanescence: 他的书不错,很适合新手
<Evanescence> stifler: phrack是oldschool派的，
<ofan> sikao_lfs: 乱码帝
<sikao_lfs> ofan: 我的是乱码？
<Evanescence> ofan: 恩，不过我就看了十来页，没有好的写作风格
<stifler> sikao_lfs: 最后有两个口口
<ofan> sikao_lfs: 刚才粘贴的乱码了
<Kandu> ofan: :D 好像是你的問題
<sikao_lfs> 原来如此。应该是那个页面带的。
<ofan> Kandu: 我是weechat
<sikao_lfs> 镜头五：猛抢金库1小时  　　时间：22日凌晨2时  　　接下来，至少6名劫匪开始在金库里“搜刮”现金。他们开心地忙碌了一个多小时将所有现金搬上7.5吨重的卡车后扬长而去，这时已经是大约凌晨2时15分。另一伙歹徒在得知抢劫成功后，也将手中的“人质”———经理的妻儿丢在路边，然后立即开溜。
<stifler> 劫匪好cool...
<sikao_lfs> 镜头六：职员挣脱后报警  　　时间：22日凌晨3时  　　22日凌晨3时，一名职员终于挣开了绳索按下警报装置。还有说法是劫匪警告金库经理要等一小时后才能报警，否则他们将杀死他的妻儿。之后，警方人员到达案发现场。这时，抢走巨额现金的劫匪早已经逃之夭夭，不过经理本人和他的妻子、儿子以及在现场的银行工作人员都安然无恙。 
<Evanescence> ofan: metoo,weechat, 尤其喜欢vertical split
<yellowghost> 看了劫匪 才知道什么叫兄弟
<stifler> -.-
<ofan> Evanescence: 我分了四个窗格..
<ofan> Evanescence: 是阿,irssi就不支持
<stifler> irssi很好啊
<Evanescence> ofan: 我分了三个，一个主channel，上面是 urlbar，左边是buffers
<Kandu> ofan: 呃，仔細一看，確實亂碼了。
<sikao_lfs> 侦察：劫匪可能有“内应”  　　格拉德斯通表示，这桩抢劫案显然是经过长时间精心策划的。劫案发生地点距西肯特警察局总部只有500多米远，但警方竟然毫无察觉！格拉德斯通还呼吁和恳请说，任何看到过不寻常迹象的人都应该向警方提供线索。据悉，保险公司可能会拿出400万英镑或者更多用于悬赏。  　 　有关专家分析说，抢劫者可能
<Evanescence> Kandu: 你的中文是繁体的？
<iGoogle> 有乱码的，都是烂客户端。
<winterli> peazip 依赖于 libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.21.6)；
<ofan> iGoogle: ...
<winterli> 这个库文件去哪里找？
<sikao_lfs> 哎，我用的是win下的客户端。。。。
<stifler> iGoogle: -.-
<yellowghost> AJ死的时候很感人。。。。
<yellowghost> 我也是啊~
<Kandu> Evanescence: 嗯？
<yellowghost> 表示无压力~~
<stifler> sikao_lfs: BS win...
<ubuntu10087> 可能是支持utf8，不支持UNICODE16
<yellowghost> - -！
<ofan> win下编码乱
<sikao_lfs> stifler: 工作中，没法子。。。。。
<Evanescence> Kandu: nothing,只是说你的中文是繁体，看着别扭，虽然繁体很好看，这话貌似很纠结
<stifler> sikao_lfs: 理解，:-)
<ubuntu10087> 命令都忘了
<sikao_lfs> 据悉，大楼周围每隔10米就会装一台监控摄像头。未获允许，汽车很难在大楼院子中驶进驶出。大楼入口不仅有重金属滚筒门，还有从地面上升起5米宽自动栅栏。一名曾到该大楼应聘过的女子说：“当你进入大楼后，身后的所有门都会关闭。如果没有钥匙或密码，根本走不出去。
<sikao_lfs> 此次被劫现金有新有旧，但以新钞为多。因此，一名警官称：“考虑到此案业已引起各方高度关注，他们几乎不可能花掉它们中的任何一部分。”如果劫匪打算一次性“消化”如此众多的现金，将面临巨大危险。不过，不排除他们在某地挖个洞穴暂时将赃款隐藏起来，等风头过后再行事。
<King> nick King
<cuihao> where's queen
<J-Q-K> hoho
<JOCKER> 我最大
<Guest66501> am i lost?
<tenzu> iGoogle: 谁给你买内裤？
<Evanescence> tenzu: 内裤？？？？
<kowalski> !!!
<Evanescence> |||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
<Evanescence> 敏感吃啊
<cuihao> 哦哈哈哈哈，在initrd中放Python启动脚本终于成功了
<kowalski> cuihao: 恭喜
<cuihao> 我可以安心的去补作业了
<WinXP> help
<microcai> WinXP:  你这家伙又来了？！@#￥%……&*（
<cuihao> No Windows support.
<kowalski> linux support only
<GPLfeng> http://torrific.com/被墙
<Kandu> cuihao: 厲害，寫篇文件發布下吧
<Dizaz7> 现在是各种网站都被墙啊。
<GPLfeng> :哎
<kiss_kill> 恩，google首当其冲
<quanru> 我进得去啊
<kowalski> 墙墙更健康
<GPLfeng> 离线下bt全靠http://torrific.com呀，晕死。。
<kiss_kill> 其他的功能呢？比如gmail，比如google文档
<Dizaz7> 如何有修改hosts能上twitter
<Dizaz7> google文档修改hosts还是能上的。不过速度有点慢。
<kiss_kill> twitter有那个什么api方法，手机上面的那个是通过这个方法
<Evanescence> Dizaz7: 修改成ipv6，首先找最新的IPV6，并且是没有被封锁的
<Evanescence> kiss_kill: 那个好像是建立在什么服务器上的，好像
<kiss_kill> 是建立在twitter自己的api
<kowalski> 至今未发现FACEBOOK和TWTTIER的好处....
<kiss_kill> 技术方面我不懂，我就看过一篇文章
<GPLfeng> 方校长太不近人情了:-(
<kiss_kill> 那人就应该被拿鞋扔
<kiss_kill> MD
<Dizaz7> 不过话说回来，如果那家伙不做这个事情，别人也会去做。唉，还是zf遮遮掩掩，没有的办法。
<GPLfeng> :-(和谐点别的不好吗，非得和谐网络      。。
<kiss_kill> 现在就是局域网
<jewel> 因为网络是获取信息得最大行家
<jewel> - -！
<kowalski> 方校长是哪个
<jiero> 以中国人的民族整体性格——稳定才是根本
<GPLfeng> 方滨行
<missing> jiero: 同意罗姐
<missing> lol
<missing> jiero: 表面稳定下,大家疯狂的狗咬狗,哈哈
<NoIE> 请问，我没办法把 WinPE 安装到 VMware 下，怎么办？
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 求高手解答，关于DVD下载点，为什么显示的是4.2G，而下载的时候是170M？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334412 如题～～～ http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/release/ 比如说这个下载点， 统计信息: 发表于 由 willcansky — 2011-06-08 16:37
<Evanescence> 有谁有推荐的下载外国音乐的免费网站？
<kowalski> NoIE: 你这个办法好……
<kowalski> Evanescence: top100.cn?
<NoIE> kowalski: 谢谢。
<Evanescence> kowalski: 去看看
<jyfl987> Evanescence: google.cn/music?
<kowalski> NoIE: 可以用U盘装
<Evanescence> kowalski: 那不是cn中文么？我要英文的
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 那个也是中文的，我要英文的
<NoIE> kowalski: 我下载了 iso 镜像。
<jyfl987> Evanescence: 用我那个 都是英文的
<thorne> top100 巨鲸 和google音乐有合作的嘛
<Evanescence> jyfl987: o
<jyfl987> Evanescence: 界面是中文 内容有许多英文歌曲
<kowalski> Evanescence: 上面的英文也多
<thorne> google 音乐盒一也很好用的e
<Evanescence> ok
<kowalski> NoIE: 装到U盘，然后从U盘启动，再安到硬盘?
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: ed2k
<jska> 乌班11.04谁用啊，好多bug啊
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 正规的话，直接last.fm听听
<NoIE> kowalski: PE 中有一个安装到硬盘的工具，我使用之后，VMware 还是提示找不到操作系统。
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 我的amule很奇怪，开几分种就会让网络自动断掉，
<kowalski> NoIE: 可能是你没写MBR？
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 我不用amule, 我用mldonkey
<missing> NoIE: 没格式化过的话那个mbr还不能引导吧?
<NoIE> kowalski: 我应该怎么办？
<jska> 别逼我再搞回瘟7啊
<NoIE> missing: 格式化了。
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: mldonkey的gui界面我始终不知道怎么连接，一直都无法连接，好奇怪
<kowalski> NoIE: 用diskgen
<missing> NoIE: 虚拟机的,用diskgen回复mbr看看?
<NoIE> kowalski: 怎么用？
<kowalski> NoIE: GUI的，直接点菜单
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 用浏览器，不用gui, localhost:4080
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 我试试
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 也可以用telnet, 端口是4000
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 恩
<kiss_kill> 最近江苏的电信 dns是不是有问题啊？解析很慢
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 假设你用户名是admin密码是XXXX, 连进去后用auth admin XXXX
<jska> ###### 有谁用新的飞到瑞15的？######
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 然后有那些基本的命令吗？
<MeaCulpa> 飞到瑞有飞到瑞-蹭
<kowalski> jska: Fedra ?
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: dllink, 下载一个ed2k link
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: cs, 查看目前下载
<MeaCulpa> 其他的去网站看吧
<jska> MeaCulpa 恩
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 恩
<MeaCulpa> 飞到瑞有飞到瑞-蹭 , Fedora-cn
<MeaCulpa> 哦，不对，飞到瑞-渣， Fedora-zh
<jska> MeaCulpa 俺没用过那东西，就想了解下，是不比现在11.04的污板稳定点
<MeaCulpa> jska: 不知
<kowalski> 都没用过...
<zhangkaixuan> Linux下文件夹加密工具 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/06/cryptkeeper/
<NoIE> kowalski: 我的 WinPE 不能上网。。。没办法下载 diskgen。。。我放弃了。
<kowalski> NoIE: 可以的啊，自己下网卡驱动
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 下西方A片和下音乐，mldonkey够用了，即使没有kad也有足够的人共享
<NoIE> kowalski: 不能上网地。。。
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 嚷嚷KAD的都是那些要日货的
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 我试了下telnet localhost 4000但是说refused拒绝
<kowalski> NoIE: 我是说提前吧驱动放U盘里
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 可能你的配置默认不让telnet... 你先拿浏览器上去看看嘛
<kiss_kill> 多少人在用google的dns解析啊？
<MeaCulpa> 端口号也不一定对，我忘了自己有没有改，多年前的了
<NoIE> kowalski: 太折腾了，不玩了，我去找找WinCE i386 。
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 不会是需要启动什么服务吧？我之前可以访问浏览器上的
<kowalski> NoIE: 搞定叫我
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: ? 我就是用mlnet命令起的，没兴趣搞服务
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 恩，还是仔细阅读网站上的手册吧
<MeaCulpa> mldonkey不支持KAD2不支持DHT貌似
<MeaCulpa> 没足够的人写新Feature, 再说以前被emule欺负了，dev心灰了
<Destine> roylez, 踢人？
<roylez> Destine: ...
<Destine> roylez, 睡醒了。
<roylez> Destine: 你来得太晚了，ee已经跑了
<missing> Destine: 踢主席也很有面子的,悦姐
<Destine> missing, 主席好好的，谁要踢他？
 * microcai 网特 kiss_kill 在收集使用 8.8.8.8 的人的信息
<missing> Destine: 他叫你踢ee,ee不在踢主席也蛮不错的
<roylez> missing: 怎么说你好...
<missing> lol
<missing> roylez: 踢我也行lol
<missing> 不嫌弃的话
<roylez> missing: ...
<missing> 哈哈
<if_else> 各位 kvm 安装的虚拟机，迁移是否 mv 即可？谢谢
<missing> 安装好慢,kvm
<missing> 来了
<MeaCulpa> ...
<tenzu> 哦，咪咪。。。
<kowalski> -.-
<Dizaz7> ……
<MeaCulpa> 8.8.8.8现在还有用么...
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 局部失效
 * microcai 网特 MeaCulpa 在收集使用 8.8.8.8 的人的信息
<MeaCulpa> dig +short txt 中国.wp.dg.cx
<Dizaz7> 如果是tcp方式的话应该有用。
<MeaCulpa> 一般都用udp... 有意思，google一下
<jewel> ofan
<jewel> ä½ gmail
<jewel> 我邀请你
<Dizaz7> 不过听说53端口封得厉害，估计也没辙。
<NoIE> 我在网上找到了可以在 Mac 下运行的 IE 浏览器，请问怎么才能在 ubuntu 下运行？不都是类 Unix 系统吗？
<ofan> jewel: odayfans@gmail.com
<jewel> peet邀请你了
<jewel> 对不对
<microcai> ofan: 怎么可以在 public form 随意写出 email address
<ofan> microcai: 因为是gmail
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 我用s搜索在mldonkey你，但是vr列出好长一串结果，要怎么处理会比较好？有没有像less那样的page view命令啊？
<jiero> 谁用习惯了tracker，那个程序怎么使用呢？
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 那个，我没研究过，我直接nc过去把输出弄出来
<NoIE> 运行 IE，除了虚拟机、Wine、CrossOver以外，还有什么？
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 怎么nc？好像mldonkey你没有这个命令
<MeaCulpa> watch -n5 'echo -e "auth admin XXXXXXXXX\ncs\nq\n" | nc localhost 4000 | grep -a Total'
<NoIE> 低版本的 CrossOver 会免费吗？
<kowalski> NoIE: xp
<NoIE> kowalski: 驳回。
<kowalski> NoIE: 额，其实WINE蛮好用的..
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: echo -e "auth 用户名 密码 \n s XXX\n查看搜索的命令\nq\n" | nc localhost 4000
<kowalski> 谁在用KDE?
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 明白了
<NoIE> kowalski: 有个网站总是打不开。
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 就是用netcat发一串telnet命令给telnetd
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 具体命令忘了
<kowalski> NoIE: VBOX吧，方便
<NoIE> kowalski: 没有更好的选择吗？
<MaskRay> watch -n5 好，原来可以用来重复执行命令
<kowalski> NoIE: 没了..
<jiero> 有用Ubuntu 11.04的吧，回报一下sezen的情况？
<kowalski> NoIE: 你机子好老吗？
<kowalski> debian 6+KDE 4
<NoIE> kowalski: 四核。
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: telnetUI不是给人用的，你要交互的话还是web
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: telnetui用来自动化的
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 恩，已经尝试道这种滋味了
<kowalski> NoIE: 开VBOX足矣
<kowalski> NoIE: 我要去山上了,不8了
<NoIE> kowalski: 山上？
<kowalski> NoIE: 天山么..
<kowalski> 有点事...
<imtxc> icewease4  里边 怎么总是没FLASH插件啊…… 在 chrome 里面可以用。
<stalins> 那是chrome自带的
<imtxc> 可是 我也装了flashplay-nofree了
<imtxc> flashplugin-nonfree
<imtxc> 安装了的呢。
<jiero> 我想要$。
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<imtxc> ^k^: 那就别逛
<stalins> 似乎flash在linux里很恶心...
<^k^> imtxc, 引人入胜。  ㍩ 
<stalins> $的话终端里一堆呢
<zkwlx> 我去，第一次见到机器人“呵呵”.....
<stalins> untu-cn: topic set by wzssyqa!~syq@ubuntu/member/wzssyqa, 07:15:13
<stalins>     2011/05/10
<stalins> *** Users on #ubuntu-cn: stalins imtxc maya1 leni yhzm1314 siton zhanshime
<stalins>     wxg4net imagelife touparx pl_014 pomhg NoIE zhuchx MaskRay jiero zzmfish
<stalins>     JustinLei GPLfeng samul` microcai mikespook1 winterli avernos brianzhao
<stalins>     edison0354 dream1986 Athrun metbsd xiangfu palomino|working guanml Eua
<^k^> stalins:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org 图片帖至 kimag.es
<jiero> 什么啊。
<wxg4net> ？
<maya1> ofan
<jiero> OpenClonk
<ofan> maya1: ?
<maya1> 不要跟longxin鸡叫了
<maya1> 他不如你。。
<maya1> 各方面
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<maya1> 这是秘密哦~~
<imtxc> ……
<ofan> .....
<maya1> longxin不在这里把。。。
<jiero> OpenClonk 碰见强大的对手了呃。KING ARTHUR'S GOLD——
<stalins`> 刚才不是故意的,在tty里碰到触摸板了
<wxg4net> 最近flash很奇怪 网易首页的大flash广告 会穿透程序显示在被覆盖的程序上 截图时又截不到flash穿透的现象
<MaskRay> jiero: gnuplot 的语法真奇怪
<jiero> MaskRay: 我从没用过呃。
<stalins`> 是卡了吧...
<MaskRay> jiero: ……不是你介绍我去看手册的
<jiero> MaskRay: 我只是用常规知识提示你罢了
<MaskRay> jiero: ……
<zhanshime> abp+no script完破ad
<jiero> 信任为你制作的人。
<jiero> 如果有不足就告诉对方。
<imtxc> 大家都用QQ不……
<NoIE> 不用。。。
<MaskRay> gnuplot 的 '' "" `` 又是乱七八糟的，自成一套
<MaskRay> shell 的 '' 中居然不能用 \ 转义 '
<jiero> http://ocremix.org/ 里的音乐挺搞的，我是没有日本游戏经验——不明白来源，不过Final Fantasy的很多很好听。
<cuihao> pythoner忠告：不要滥用 try..except... ，错了连怎么错都不知道...
<cuihao> 什么条件都不限制的try..except... 太厉害了，语法错误都能过去
<cfy> edison0354: hi
<edison0354> cfy: 补WWDC视频ing
<cfy> zkwlx edison0354: 在不?讨论下来电通
<cfy> edison0354: 这是啥?
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<zkwlx> cfy, 来电通？只在nokia上用过
<zkwlx> edison0354, 出字母了吗？
<cfy> zkwlx: edison0354: 黑名单关键字杂用?
<cfy> zkwlx: edison0354: 如何既拦截陌生人又拦截一个有名片的联系人?
<zkwlx> cfy, 把那个联系人也加入黑名单被？
<cfy> zkwlx: 没效果....刚刚刚把自己设为黑名单
<zkwlx> cfy, 。。。。设自己干嘛，按理说可以的，我经常把班导设成黑名单
<cfy> zkwlx: 设置好测试啊....
<cfy> 难道是android的bug?!
<cfy> 真不错....
<cfy> google又打不开了...
<wxg4net> 最近google是不是那很慢
<zkwlx> cfy, 这个好实现，api挺多的，所以应该是你的设置问题，你再设置设置
<cfy> zkwlx: 唉...
<fighterlyt> google 间歇性抽风
<cfy> zkwlx: 哎.....我是设置成拦截方式是陌生人
<cfy> zkwlx: 刚刚改成了黑名单.把自己拦截了.
<cfy> zkwlx: 而且 关键字我就从来没成功过.....
<cfy> zkwlx: 你做什么软件的?
<zkwlx> cfy, 那就把拦截方式设置成黑名单，然后再把“响一次铃”的通通拦截，我没用过关键字的
<cfy> zkwlx: 还有陌生人的
<cfy> zkwlx: 那如何拦截陌生人?
<zkwlx> cfy, 我做过防火墙，音量控制小工具，客户端...etc。。。
<cfy> zkwlx: 求有点技术含量的短信过滤软件
<zhangkaixuan> 多么希望我哪里能有人留言阿...
<cfy> zkwlx: 有点啥算法啥的....
<zkwlx> cfy, 这.....自己动手丰衣足食：D
<cfy> zkwlx: ....
<cfy> zkwlx: 我不会这个啥开发啊....
<zkwlx> cfy, 找个开源的类似的软件，然后修改，这样可能简单点:D
<cfy> zkwlx: 关键我不想学习java....
 * zkwlx 这里有没有参加2011全国软件设计大赛并进决赛的？可能会在北京大学碰到哦！
<zkwlx> cfy, 我用python的时候也不想学java
<cfy> zkwlx: 好吧.....
<cfy> 我宁可用kawa,跑scheme
<cfy> kawa跑在java上面...
<cfy> 只不过这样熟悉api啥的
<zkwlx> cfy, 呵呵，好像有script for android
<cfy> zkwlx: 算了.到时候自己写个...
<zkwlx> cfy, 恩
<cfy> 过看下.应该没问题.
<cfy> 多
<cfy> 先把学校的短信平台给删除名片,然后拦截陌生人了....
<MaskRay> kawa 是什么
<cfy> MaskRay: 可以让scheme跑在jvm上
<cfy> MaskRay: zkwlx http://code.google.com/p/android-scripting/downloads/list
<cfy> 不错.
<MaskRay> 同讨厌 java
<cfy> 我等lisp,学术派的
<cfy> 且不可和java同 XD
<MaskRay> php python 都讨厌
<zkwlx> cfy, 我说的就是这个，我宿舍有一哥们儿用lua
<MaskRay> lua 也讨厌
<zkwlx> MaskRay, 看来你喜欢c了
<MaskRay> 我的立场：% xargs  < /etc/portage/rsync_excludes
<MaskRay> kde-*/ gnome-*/ xfce-*/ dev-php/ dev-ruby/ dev-perl/ dev-java/
<zkwlx> 。。。。
<edison0354> zkwlx: 干嘛要字幕？
<edison0354> cfy: 直接加黑名单啊
<zkwlx> edison0354, 我擦，你当我英语跟你似的.....
<edison0354> zkwlx: ……
<cfy> edison0354: 还有陌生人啊...
<edison0354> zkwlx: 从来没见过WWDC的字幕……
<MaskRay> sudo xargs -i rm -rf /usr/portage/{} < /etc/portage/rsync_excludes 以表决心
<jiero> 黑名单。。。
<jiero> 呃。
<zkwlx> edison0354, 确实T_T
<edison0354> cfy: 你屏蔽一切陌生人啊？
<jiero> 我应该被很多人放入黑名单了。
<edison0354> zkwlx: ……
<edison0354> jiero: ……
<edison0354> jiero: 你做啥伤天害理的事了？
<jiero> 因为我也放了10个以上呢。
<cfy> edison0354: 对.
<jiero> edison0354: 如此啊。
 * edison0354 我又一次成功的被水果洗脑了，哦耶
<cfy> edison0354: 那sb移动...
<edison0354> cfy: 你果然蛋疼……
<jiero> http://uploadpie.com/ywAqq
<edison0354> jiero: ……
<edison0354> cfy: ？
<^k^> edison0354:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org 图片帖至 kimag.es
<jiero> 我现在下载错误好多。
<cfy> edison0354: 有个号码.不定的.如何屏蔽?
<cfy> MaskRay: lua为啥讨厌?
<zkwlx> cfy, 你换手机号吧......
<cfy> zkwlx: ....你就这样解决问题的呀...
<edison0354> cfy: 你丫你都不知道号码咋屏蔽啊……
<zkwlx> cfy, 一看这就是有预谋的骚扰
<jiero> MaskRay: 你以前学得肯定很多。。。
<cfy> zkwlx: edison0354: 那个sb移动.每天一封什么祝福的短信...
<AnThOnYhO> 三星向Mod社区免费赠送Galaxy S II智能手机
<AnThOnYhO> http://hardware.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/06/08/0613229&amp;from=rss
<cfy> zkwlx: edison0354: 前缀一样的.
<MaskRay> cfy: 还算不上讨厌，只是没有价值了。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 有吧....
<jiero> 以前lua是专门作游戏的
<edison0354> cfy: 你以为有正则表达式啊……
<zkwlx> jiero, 以前？现在呢？
<edison0354> jiero: 愤怒的小鸟也是lua的
<cfy> edison0354: 通配啊...*
<jiero> zkwlx: 还有很多程序设置也用它。
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> edison0354: 或者前缀啥的.
<cfy> edison0354: 小鸟是lua写的?
<edison0354> cfy: 所以说你自己开发去吧……
<edison0354> cfy: 你这要求真的很蛋疼……
<cfy> edison0354: ....
<myke2> 谁用kde
<edison0354> cfy: 至少PC版是的，所以可以自己编辑关卡
<zkwlx> 我总觉得Lua就是去掉模块的python
<MaskRay> jiero: 浅尝辄止的，不过确实看到一些缺陷
<edison0354> cfy: 黑名单是屏蔽单个号码的，谁像你一样一下屏蔽一个号码段……
<cfy> edison0354: 人家号码会变啊...虽然可能就某几个的...
<zkwlx> cfy, 说实话，程序还是很好实现的
<edison0354> cfy: 你这是屏蔽谁呢？
 * edison0354 继续被水果洗脑去了
<zkwlx> cfy, 这两天如果忙完了帮你看看吧
<cfy> zkwlx: 我不知道api啥的.很麻烦.就编程来说没难度啊....
<cfy> zkwlx: 如果有那程序支持common lisp的插件的话.还有现成的代码...
<cfy> edison0354: sb移动的什么祝福短信之类的...
<cfy> edison0354: 每天一条.....
<cfy> 我每天正常短信本来就没有两条的....还有一条垃圾短信...
<MaskRay> 嗯，把8位的号码都屏蔽掉
<cfy> MaskRay: how?
<Kandu> MaskRay: php 為啥討厭
<myke2> MaskRay: 8-digit都屏蔽？
<MaskRay> cfy: 不会啊
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<MaskRay> Kandu: $ 的，看着不舒服……
<Kandu> MaskRay: 我也討厭 php
 * edison0354 继续洗脑
<MaskRay> myke2: 都是垃圾短信
<myke2> MaskRay: 他们怎么知道我高中？
<MaskRay> myke2: 他们哪里说了？
<MaskRay> $ 的，把 Perl 也给得罪了。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 高考培训……高x是关键时期了……
<Kandu> MaskRay: 不過這能加速執行？(看到 $ 直接到符號表的變數區查，否則到函數區查)
<edison0354> cfy: 去看WWDC2011吧
<MaskRay> myke2: 我以前信箱里也很多这类的
<edison0354> cfy: 看了就知道我为啥粉水果了
<^k^> 新⇨ Arch发行版 • gnome-shell error http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334423 每次启动都看到有个error，如图，请问为什么会这样？ 1.png 还有chrome突然不能设为默认浏览器了，每次启动都提醒设为默认浏览器，点后再次启动还是提醒；在系统设置里改默认应用程序浏览器设为chrome后关闭chrome后又自动改为firefox~~ 请问怎么回事啊？dc ...
<MaskRay> myke2: 中考填的信息之类的
<MaskRay> edison0354: eyecandies 都是浮云。。
<ofan> 湖南高考生迟到15分钟被拒入场跳楼自杀
<edison0354> MaskRay: 看看就知道了
<Kandu> 可憐的
<edison0354> ofan: 恩
<zkwlx> 悲剧
<cfy> MaskRay: 有个机会,用perl or lua
<cfy> MaskRay: 可是不会lua
<cfy> MaskRay: 你说我用啥?
<zkwlx> edison0354, 昨晚看了任天堂的发布会
<edison0354> zkwlx: 那个我没看
<zkwlx> edison0354, 恩，我知道你没看。
<edison0354> zkwlx: 我只想知道那到底是掌机还是家用机……那么大一坨拿着不会累啊……
<edison0354> zkwlx: 顺便，我是任饭
<MaskRay> 考试迟到最可怕了。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 那就 Perl……
<zkwlx> edison0354, 我靠？不过那个功能倒是挺牛X的，记得在一个IPAD魔术广告上看过
<ofan> http://goo.gl/C5dxR
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯.试试
<edison0354> zkwlx: 啥？当数位板用？
<jiero> 什么呃。我喜欢光线枪。
<cfy> zkwlx: 好的.谢谢了.有没有别的可供选择?
<edison0354> jiero: 哦，我看过光线枪的原理
<MaskRay> lua 的 function 改 defun 或 def 就好了，太长了
<edison0354> jiero: 不得不佩服当时的设计师……
<cfy> MaskRay: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/86498
<cfy> MaskRay: script for android的perl的测试用的
<jiero> edison0354: 我也看看。
<zkwlx> edison0354, http://www.oschina.net/news/18601/ios-magic-video
<MaskRay> cfy: 你那 @tests……
<zkwlx> cfy, 如果API可以的话，到时候我先把框架写好，然后你告诉我详细规则就成了
<jiero> edison0354: 好玩。不过现在无法使用了。
<cfy> zkwlx: 嗯.配合不错.
<edison0354> zkwlx: 我去，咋做到的
<cfy> MaskRay: 我发现现在的防垃圾短信的都没啥技术含量.没啥算法
<jiero> edison0354: 还是全息的比较好。哦。 彩蛋抢。
<zkwlx> edison0354, 呵呵，那个u就有这个功能，确实牛x啊
<alstein> opera怎么运行cli程序啊
<cfy> alstein: cli?啥意思?
<edison0354> zkwlx: 啥功能？虚拟现实？
<alstein>  Item, "Download with aria2"="Execute program, "uxterm -e", "tharia2.py %l""
<zkwlx> edison0354, 我去...你应该再去补补任天堂的发布会，人家那可是真实的功能啊
<alstein> cfy: 命令行程序
<jiero> 我没看呃。那些都没搞。
<alstein>  Item, "Download with aria2"="Execute program, "uxterm -e", "tharia2.py %l""
<edison0354> zkwlx: 总不能从手柄里拿出来个乒乓球吧……
<cfy> alstein: 新版本的opera貌似格式有点改变
<alstein> 这样写不对
<jiero> 技术进步太快了，等需要的时候再看吧。
<zkwlx> edison0354, 就是雷吉介绍的那段
<MaskRay> cfy: 号码长度不是11位，出现网址，常见垃圾短信关键字……这些搞个什么权值
<alstein> cfy: 应该怎么写
<edison0354> zkwlx: 说清楚……我没看啊……有字幕没？
<edison0354> zkwlx: 没看过nintendo的，不知道能不能听懂……
<cfy> alstein: Item, e-foo=Execute program,"clisp","/home/cfy/.bin/e-foo.fas %l"
<zkwlx> edison0354, .....擦，你还要字母？雷鸡是米国淫。。。
<cfy> alstein: 先程序名,然后参数用""包裹.
<cfy> alstein: 好像shell
<zkwlx> edison0354, 你丫不会就能听懂乔布斯说的英文吧。。。。。
<alstein> cfy: 我用的终端是uxterm
<alstein> cfy: 你这样写终端不会显示吧
<edison03541> zkwlx: 我只是单纯的能听懂水果发布会而已
<cfy> MaskRay: 有个贝叶斯算法可以搞定这些.如果能自己写就可以借鉴防止垃圾email的那些了.
<cfy> alstein: 我举个例子.先是程序名字.后面的参数用""包裹
<zkwlx> edison0354, edison03541 我擦.......怎么又影分身了
<edison03541> zkwlx: 刚刚断线了
<alstein> cfy: 多个参数呢
<cfy> alstein: 好像shell那样的.
<edison03541> zkwlx: 投稿到bilibili去，不知道人家收不收……
<cfy> alstein: 一样包裹进去
<alstein> cfy: 我再试试
<cfy> alstein: 你实在觉得不行就写个shell封装一下.
<zkwlx> edison0354, ......得了，你去补补吧，我要忙了
<alstein> cfy: 搞定了..thx
<cfy> alstein: 你现在能不能上operachina?
<alstein> cfy: 不能,ms是dns污染?
<cfy> alstein: 那容易了.我去试试
<lainme> microcai: ping
<MaskRay> cfy: 以后有 android 了一定要写个
<alstein> cfy: 恩
<cfy> alstein: 哪是污染...
<cfy> alstein: 直接域名无法解析了....
<cfy> MaskRay: 写个啥?perl还是?
<MaskRay> cfy: 过滤垃圾短信的。
<cfy> MaskRay: 用啥语言?
<MaskRay> cfy: 不知道……
<Kandu> cfy: 76.164.225.49 能訪問？
<alstein> cfy: 汗,直接搞掉了啊
<alstein> cfy: 也不知得罪谁了
<cfy> Kandu: 今天突然能访问了....
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，以前是 dns 問題還是？
<cfy> alstein: 唉......
<cfy> Kandu: don't know
<cfy> Kandu: 你换手机了?
<Kandu> cfy: 沒
<cfy> Kandu: 要换换成 android吧,别meego啥的了
<Kandu> cfy: 為何？
<cfy> Kandu: MaskRay: 难道就没有人写个有点技术含量的垃圾短信过滤器么.....
<cfy> Kandu: 一起搞啊:)
<Kandu> cfy: 你發現 android 的優點了？
<cfy> Kandu: 没,......
<cfy> 全是缺点...
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，剛上 awesome 官網看到 awesome 執行在 n810 上，又是 maemo 系的。
<alstein> cfy: android能跑python不
<cfy> alstein: 可以.
<cfy> alstein: http://code.google.com/p/android-scripting/
<cfy> Kandu: 好吧.....所以你要?
<Kandu> cfy: 不要
<jiero> 现在想所有基本的东西都喜欢跟踪用户行为——如果把 zeitgeist 作成网络版本，镶入ibus都是不错的呃。
<Kandu> cfy: 我打算10年一換手機
<jiero> Kandu: 你么？
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<Kandu> cfy: 因為幾乎不用的。有時候好幾天忘記開機
<jiero> Kandu: 等人去把你的手机搞坏就必须换新的了。
<Kandu> jiero: 那是
<jiero> 或者派人强塞一个新的给你
<alstein> cfy: 第三方的啊,好用不?
<cfy> 唉.不过现在写个有点扯.....我还是把所有陌生人全部拦截好了.......
<cfy> alstein: 貌似不错.你可以试试嘛.我比你早知道几分钟
<jiero> 那天我看到了一个新形势的svg，缩放后显示不同了，适合作为单一的图标。
<alstein> 大家用aria2的多源下载靠谱吗
<myke2> 靠谱
<alstein> myke2: 能拉到满速?
<myke2> alstein: 未必
<myke2> alstein: 以前曾经有过bug, 已经解决了
<edison0354> alstein: apt-metalink?
<alstein> myke2: 是怎么样的机制,每个源都是同时下载的吗
<alstein> myke2: 还是按照列表顺序
<alstein> edison0354: aria2
<edison0354> alstein: 我还以为你说apt-metalink下源……这东西后端是aria2
<myke2> alstein: 你自己写脚本的?
<alstein> myke2: 我用那个pythunder的脚本获取镜像列表,然后给aria2下载
<alstein> myke2: 一般都能拿到10多个源,有能下的不能下的,但老是会卡在没速度的源上
<alstein> myke2: 很怀疑它的下载机制
<myke2> alstein: 这种方法不好
<myke2> alstein: 还是单个源下载好
<alstein> myke2: 我也是觉得有问题
<myke2> alstein: 每个源文件不同的，你这样很容易导致问题
<alstein> myke2: 单个源反而能拉到满速
<myke2> alstein: 主要是源不一定都同步的
<alstein> myke2: 不是,主要是想解决死链的问题
<myke2> alstein: 每个源不同步的话你这样下载会得到破损包的, 所以如果网络环境不是特别差不要用这种办法
<myke2> MaskRay: 还是自己想那个robot怎么用栈
<jiero> 有人告诉我为什么crawl里龙被巨魔轻易灭了，一击而已。
<alstein> myke2: 但是我觉得迅雷应该是通过哈希认定同一的,应该不会有问题
<myke2> alstein: aria2无法认定
<myke2> alstein: 迅雷高级啊
<alstein> myke2: 那aria2是如何认定的
<myke2> alstein: 不认定
<myke2> 谁配置过kde的touchpad
<Kandu> alstein: 迅雷的話自己有伺服器存好資料的。不然都沒下載完成，怎麼 hash 呢
<alstein> myke2: 搜集下载完成的用户上传的hash资料
<myke2> alstein: aria2不能这么做
<myke2> alstein: 首先私自上传属于违法
<alstein> myke2: 但是我给它迅雷的资料了
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 升级11.04 多了一个SWAP区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334426 原本安装10.04，分了三个区，一个是挂靠“/"，大小是6G，一个是“/home",大小是15G，还有一个是“swap"，大小是２Ｇ。昨天升级到11.04,是用光盘安装的，选择“删除10.04并安装新系统”，安装完后，发现“/"只剩下５Ｇ，然后多了一个１Ｇ的"swap" ...
<myke2> alstein: 那你自己写检查hash的代码
<myke2> caleb-: 我现在要在Debian里面创建一个guest
<myke2> caleb-: 怎么做比较好
<myke2> caleb-: 给/home下mount一个tmpfs?
<alstein> myke2: 详见那个pythunder脚本
<myke2> alstein: 你自己有什么需求可以自己去修改, 何必麻烦别人
<caleb-> myke2: 看你具体要到啥程度吧，可能要 logout 自动清空 $HOME 之类的
<caleb-> myke2: debian rolling 开始私人测试了
<myke2> caleb-: 哦
<myke2> caleb-: 我现在Pin
<myke2> caleb-: 成熟了再说
<myke2> caleb-: 如果mount一个tmpfs就不需要清理了吧
<caleb-> myke2: debian multiarch 也在 sid 正式支持了, 可以同时安装 32位/64位 的库
<caleb-> myke2: logout 不会清啊
<myke2> caleb-: 什么?
<alstein> myke2: 误会了,我是怀疑aria2的多源下载机制
<caleb-> myke2: 可以同时跑 32位/64位 的软件
<caleb-> myke2: 全部由 apt 安装
<myke2> caleb-: 我说logout自动清理
<myke2> caleb-: 阿, 我目前用的电脑不支持64-bit
<caleb-> myke2: guest 登出不清空资料么？
<myke2> caleb-: 不需要吧, 重启清空就行了
<caleb-> myke2: 还要搞个 quota
<myke2> caleb-: ?
<caleb-> myke2: 避免 tmpfs 被 guest 占用太多
<myke2> ca
<Kandu> myke2: .bash_logout?
<myke2> caleb-: 就是限制大小, 这个设置多少比较好呢?
<caleb-> myke2: 看你内存多少嘛
<myke2> Kandu: 我给guest的$HOME设置一个tmpfs
<myke2> caleb-: 我1G swap, 512M ram
<caleb-> myke2: guest 都谁在用?
<myke2> caleb-: 目前设计是临时给别人上上网什么的
<caleb-> myke2: 512m 我觉得表用 tmpfs
<caleb-> myke2: 没两下就满了…
<myke2> caleb-: $HOME内容这么多?
<caleb-> myke2: 下个 youtube 高清啥的…
<myke2> caleb-: 不给他下载这种东西的
<myke2> caleb-: 我的$HOME目前才4k
<lifeng> myke2: ......
<caleb-> myke2: 上网下载个 iso 什么的…
<myke2> caleb-: 我设置100M如何?
<lifeng> 今天人好少
<myke2> caleb-: 还有, 我不清楚应该给他什么group
<myke2> caleb-: 如果他要用U盘
<myke2> caleb-: 我自己用的时候都是root mount的, 所以不清楚这种
<myke2> caleb-: 给guest用gnome, 这个稍微节省点
<caleb-> gnome 不是最吃内存么？
<caleb-> myke2: gnome 可以自动 mount u盘的
<myke2> caleb-: KDE更加吧
<jiero> 。。。
<myke2> caleb-: 可以自动mount有条件的吧
<jiero> roylez: 我胡乱杀也死不了了。。。
<jiero> roylez: 直接冲了6层了
<myke2> caleb-: 就是必须要加入什么用户组
<caleb-> myke2: 我也没用自动 mount u盘, 哈哈
 * caleb- 手动才是王道！
<myke2> caleb-: 手动要root啊
<myke2> caleb-: 或者pmount什么的
<myke2> caleb-: 对了, /etc/fstab里面tmpfs的<file system>是填写none的吧? (原来是填写设备名称)
<cuihao> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults,noatime,nodev,nosuid,mode=1777 0 0
<myke2> cuihao: 第一个写none好像也能mount, 不知道是否有区别
<cuihao> myke2, 第一个好像是名字，没啥用
<myke2> cuihao: 平时是写设备名称的
<myke2> cuihao: mode=1777是什么? 是rwxrwxrwx?
<cuihao> myke2, 嗯，tmp必须是1777
<myke2> cuihao: noatime, nodev, nosuid什么用
<myke2> cuihao: 逗号连接当中不能有空格吧?
<myke2> cuihao: mode里面第一个1是干什么的?
<guanml> myke2: 我配置过
<cuihao> myke2, 我按arch wiki写的，drwxrwxrwt 第一个1应该是d？
<myke2> guanml: 怎么设置那个点击下就为鼠标左击?
<myke2> cuihao: d是什么? d是说目录吧, 这个和mode什么关系
<cuihao> myke2: = = 我查查
<cuihao> myke2: sticky bit：http://www.anqn.com/os/linux/2009-03-01/a09108173.shtml
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<myke2> cuihao: 我现在是要mount一个$HOME
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: mldonkey怎么删除下载任务啊？
<myke2> caleb-: 我现在这样 http://www.anqn.com/os/linux/2009-03-01/a09108173.shtml
<myke2> caleb-: 部队
<myke2> caleb-: 不对
<guanml> myke2: 你等等我截个图给你看看
<myke2> caleb-: none /home/guest tmpfs defaults,size=100000000,mode=700 0 3
<myke2> none /home/guest tmpfs defaults,size=100000000,mode=700 0 3
<myke2> caleb-: 如何?
<caleb-> myke2: 试验看看就好了嘛
<caleb-> myke2: 又不会坏
<guanml> myke2: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/06/08/config5.png
<cuihao> 这还要设置什么属主属组吧
<myke2> cuihao: 不会设置
<myke2> cuihao: 已经发现问题了, 无法su到guest
<cuihao> myke2, 我也不会
<myke2> caleb-: 如何指定tmpfs的own, grp
<myke2> guanml: 我这里设置比你复杂的多
<guanml> myke2: 怎么了？
<guanml> myke2: 发个图看看
<myke2> guanml: 好了
<myke2> guanml: 照葫芦画瓢
<myke2> guanml: 版本不同
<guanml> myke2: 呵呵，弄好就行
<guanml> myke2: 发个图我看看
<myke2> guanml: 我是Debian testing的
<myke2> cuihao: 看来我只能临时777
<wxg4net> myke2,也用debian
<myke2> wxg4net: 而且我用kde
<myke2> cuihao: 我切换用户看看
<guanml> myke2: 噢 ， 我用的是Fedora 15的
<metbsd> fedora15不错
<Evanescence> weechat下那个命令是查看当前频道的用户人数的？
<emacsyin> 各位，通过网页访问gmail实在太慢了，何解？
<caleb-> emacsyin: imap / pop3?
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 突然间ubuntu11.04看不到特定的无线网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334429 rt 我们学校可以看见很多无线网……我一直用其中的某一个叫做5303 结果就在不久前，5303在network-manager里就突然消失了，然而其它无线网还是可以看见的，好囧啊！ 使用iwlist scan也是看不到的……使用“连接到隐藏的 ...
<emacsyin> caleb-: 直接用网页访问阿
<Evanescence> elinks,lynx,等等的这样的浏览器哪个比较好？
<caleb-> Evanescence: 内存够还是上 gui 比较好
<Evanescence> caleb-: 我开着virtualbox，所以要求很多常用的软件都尽可能轻量的
<Evanescence> caleb-: 你觉得哪个比较好/
<myke2> KDE中能否让任务栏当中的启动的应用程序列表删除掉
<caleb-> Evanescence: 我觉得 text based web browser 生不如死…
<myke2> OK, 我删除了人物管理器
<Evanescence> caleb-:额，我觉得还是很酷的啊，而且用着非常快
<myke2> caleb-: 的确, text based web browser 几乎没什么应用的, 就和手机上网差不多
<emacsyin> Evanescence: 不如w3m
<caleb-> Evanescence: 内存多的话 gui 也不慢啊
<emacsyin> caleb-: w3m看图片很爽
<Kandu> fx 看圖更爽
<Evanescence> emacsyin: 是吗？w3m比elinks多支持什么特性？
 * caleb- 主要是在终端看网页不爽
<Kandu> cfy: 在？
<Evanescence> caleb-: 我才1G内存，要运行LAMP，virtualbox，下载，没有多少给ff这种大家或的，
<Evanescence> emacsyin: 试试
<caleb-> Evanescence: 自己架站？
<Evanescence> caleb-: 很简单的架站而已，就是放了一些文件而已
<emacsyin> Evanescence: elinks我没用过，我在emacs里用w3m看A图很爽
<caleb-> Evanescence: 那你换个轻量的 httpd 比较实在
<Evanescence> caleb-: httpd？我show一下
<emacsyin> 有个A站从大学时一直到现在都能用，中间被封过一次又解封了
<emacsyin> caleb-: lamp应该算比较轻量的了
<caleb-> lamp 算标配吧
<emacsyin> caleb-: 还有个python下的
<emacsyin> caleb-: 一个命令就构筑了
<myke2> 觉得KDE似乎比gnome好配些
<Kandu> cfy: 下了，以後再說
<atcho> 哦 我找不到真正的atcho了
<atcho> 晚上好！
<siton> To install the GNOME desktop environment, you just need to tape the order " # apt-get install gnome3-desktop"
<siton> So there's little difference between KDE-installing & GNOME-installing
<atcho> 高考考完的小弟前来
<sou_> systemd 怎么查看服务的状态啊？
<wzssyqa> sou_: 好像 service 命令还是能用的
<sou_> 是能用啊 我只是想知道对应的用法
<wzssyqa> sou_: service gdm status
<sou_> 我查到了 是systemctl status gdm.service
<sou_> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/SysVinit_to_Systemd_Cheatsheet/zh
<tommy_> 大家好
<tommy_> 有点问题问下，谁能出来私聊下，
<wzssyqa> sou_: 嗯， 可以使用好几种语法的
<^k^> tommy_, 好  ㍬ 
<wzssyqa> tommy_: 为什么要饲料？
<sou_> 嗯 还是谢谢
<pointer> bonjour~
<tommy_> 太多，看不到
<tommy_> ubuntu11.04不能正常关机
<tommy_> 咋回事
<wzssyqa> tommy_: 这里人还多？
<wzssyqa> tommy_: 再具体点
<tommy_> 这个一大串我也没仔细记
<tommy_> 是个人用的也没太在意
<wzssyqa> tommy_: 那就无能为力了
<tommy_> 就是关机时，KA在第一个白点处就不动了
<tommy_> 具体代码我没看到
<wzssyqa> tommy_: 哦
<tommy_> 我照网上的改了下
<tommy_> 可以关了，但不知道有没有影响
<wzssyqa> tommy_: 那应该就没有问题了吧
<tommy_> hddown="-h" 被改成＃hddown="-h"
<caleb-> happyaron 高考考好了？
<caleb-> 不是说要一个月么？
<lemonhall> ....................
<tommy_> if grep -qs '^md.*active'改成＃if grep -qs '^md.*active'
<tommy_> 以后我发的都是改成注SHI代码了
<tommy_>  hddown="-h"
<tommy_> if grep -qs '^md.*active'
<tommy_> /proc/mdstat
<tommy_> then
<tommy_> hddown=""
<tommy_> fi
<^k^> tommy_:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org 图片帖至 kimag.es
<lemonhall> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<wzssyqa> tommy_: 别刷屏。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: ...........
<lemonhall> cfy: ...........
<lemonhall> maya1: ..........
<sou_> 为了大家都好找
<tommy_> 这是啥模式，
<wzssyqa> tommy_: 你刚刚被禁言了
<wzssyqa> tommy_: 问题贴到 paste.ubuntu.com
<wzssyqa> tom
<tommy_> why?
<wzssyqa> tommy_: 代码
<wzssyqa> tommy_: 你刷屏了
<tommy_> 嗯，好的
<tommy_> thanks very much!
<maya1> lemonhall。。。。
<tommy_> i know,thank you!
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.
<cfy> lemonhall: 大叔好
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好....
<roylez_> cfy: .
<maya1> 吃了？
<roylez_> cfy: stone soup第一次下到11层
<cfy> roylez: 这啥?
<cfy> roylez_: nethack如何开门?
<roylez_> cfy: stone soup dungeon crawl
<lemonhall> cfy: 好，主机啥时候上线
<roylez_> cfy: o
<lemonhall> cfy: 有推荐的主机没有？
<roylez_> cfy: 锁了就 c-d
<cfy> roylez: 我试试
<cfy> roylez_: 嗯,锁的.
<wzssyqa> tommy_: 贴好之后，把地址贴在这
<cfy> lemonhall: 没有....不懂这些...
<tommy_> http://code.bulix.org/7rdk5z-80011
<tommy_> 请大家快速看下，给下最终答复，
<tommy_> 是不是像XP中的强行结束应用程序的那样做的？？
<pointer> ...
<pointer> 话说 gnome3的窗口标题栏 能不能改啊……
<tommy_> 大伙们，给点答复吧！急需答案
<Kandu> pointer: 能
<Kandu> cfy: http://kandu.vicp.net/index.php?tab=blog 訪問下看看有沒問題了
<pointer> Kandu, 嗯, 话说gtk和shell都被我改了， 只剩下mutter了……
<pointer> 是mutter把还是什么来这……
<Kandu> cfy: 就 blog 分頁
<wzssyqa> tommy_: 可能是不兼容你的acpi吧
<wzssyqa> tommy_: 传说中的sis？
<Kandu> cfy: 回復，排序什麼的
<roylez_> cfy: 老毛子和阿三  http://v.ku6.com/show/4P-pRGbS6TmsUgKq.html
<lemonhall> Kandu: 你的博客？
<Kandu> lemonhall: 不是
<Kandu> lemonhall: 這只是個臨時地址
<Kandu> L
<Kandu> lemonhall: 測試用的
<tommy_> SIS啥玩意？
<lemonhall> roylez: 主席有车没？
<tommy_> 我那样改有啥不稳脱的么？
<roylez_> lemonhall: 三个轮子的算有一辆吧
<lemonhall> roylez_: 好吧
<blueghost> vic 去哪了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 帮我看看 http://www.box.net/shared/lz4n3aic61 <== 看得到吗
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 测试一下
<blueghost> 柠檬头
<blueghost> 帮我看看
<tommy_> 非常清析
<roylez_> tenzu: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/6a05d4d9jw1dhznhwzek9j.jpg
<blueghost> tommy_:) 哦
<blueghost> 谢谢
<lemonhall> roylez_: 这个世界上二逼真多。。。那个视频看完的感想就是这个
<roylez_> lemonhall: 多好
<lemonhall> blueghost: 看得到
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 重装完系统后，多了个100g分区？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334434 以前是11.04 后来升级11.10挂掉了。所以重装到11.04 装完后，发现有个100G的分区，里面放着以前的home目录。。 这个分区挂载到了/media目录下面。。 请问，如何让它成为一个逻辑分区？？ 对分区不是很了解，总觉的很奇怪。 各位 ...
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 谢了, 还没试过 box 的 share, 能看到就好
<lemonhall> blueghost: 好吧，我觉得你那个东西简直就是一个GIT。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 这两天用GIT很舒服，习惯了之后觉得GIT真是不错。。。恩
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 是嘛, 帮我看看 6.2.6 那个, 看不看得懂. 不知道我描述得清不清楚
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 懂 qml 吗
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 懂 qt4 吗
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 懂多线程吗
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不懂。。。。
<ofan> blueghost: 啥问题
<lemonhall> roylez_: 主席威武。。。
<soiamso> http://v.youku.com/v_playlist/f6201892o1p1.html
<maya1> jeddy
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我需要将 http 部份换成多线程的, 现在 每个 客户端的请求都是 排队的. 一般 的操作 没什么问题, 但是 http 的需时会有点长, 如果 daemon 处理 http 的时候, 客户端 在请求操作,就必需等待 daemon的http完成
<roylez_> lemonhall: http://jandan.net/2011/06/06/shampoo_prank.html
<blueghost> ofan:)  我需要将 http 部份换成多线程的, 现在 每个 客户端的请求都是 排队的. 一般 的操作 没什么问题, 但是 http 的需时会有点长, 如果 daemon 处理 http 的时候, 客户端 在请求操作,就必需等待 daemon的http完成
<ofan> blueghost: daemon干嘛的
<soiamso> blueghost: 还是用 micro thread 吧？
<ofan> blueghost: qt例子里有个threaded fortune server,可以参考下
<lemonhall> blueghost: ....................搞得越来越复杂了
<blueghost> ofan:) 我的意思是, 更新内容的处理, 用一个线程来做, daemon 只增加更新队列, 让独立的线程来处理这个需时的过程. daemon 可以 继续 接收客户端的请求
<lemonhall> blueghost: 难道说你的守护进程是一个单进程的？不是吧.....
<roylez_> soiamso: 好学校阿，良心大学
<soiamso> blueghost: 一般用 libev ?
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不FORK一下？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 有需要啊. 因为http更新的时候, 如果不独立出来, 会卡住
<ofan> blueghost: 你daemon和本地客户端不也是socket连接么
<blueghost> lemonhall:) fork 他干嘛. 一般的处理没这个必要
<soiamso> roylez_: 有机会进入这个学校的都是很牛的了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 好吧。。。随你。。。
<blueghost> ofan:) 不是, 是dbus 的ipc
<soiamso> roylez_: 可惜aron 没有去
<roylez_> soiamso: 李政道题的字，很有深意
<lemonhall> blueghost:  我最近都喜欢用JAVASCRIPT了。。。所以对这类问题无兴趣了
<pointer> 话说。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你不是想一个客户端对应一个 daemon 的子进程吧
<pointer> fork到底是什么啊
<ofan> blueghost: 那daemon主线程做dbus,再开几个线程http?
<caleb-> 叉子
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 除了 http 的处理外, 没这个必要
<lemonhall> blueghost: 本来就应该这样。。传统的SCOKET程序都是需要FORK的。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你不FORK就需要用到多线程。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不是 scoket , 是 dbus 的ipc
<lemonhall> blueghost: Unix 下随意FORK，别觉得有压力。。。。
<ofan> blueghost: 话说你用了dbus,还有啥daemon
<soiamso> blueghost: qt event
<ofan> blueghost: daemon是dbus
<blueghost> ofan:) lemonhall 不用, 只要一个独立的http线程就好, daemon 在接到更新的时候,就在http线程中增加一个队列,进行排队, 让那个线程慢慢更新
<alpha080_back> 现在写博文字数很难超过140了。。。
<lemonhall> roylez_: 哈哈哈哈
<alpha080_back> 我恨microblog!
<blueghost> ofan:) 我的是 daemon/client 结构的, 之间用 dbus
<roylez_> Destine: http://i.imgur.com/w7mi0.jpg
<soiamso> roylez_: 所以这所大学在深圳，教育部考察的人就是怕被进贡的路子没有了
<tommy_> ＃j ubuntu-tw
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我想你不打了解 dbus, dbus 不是通讯的, 是进程间 调用的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 可以，那就建立一个FIFO队列吧。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 就这个意思啊.
<alpha080_back> 南方科技大学？ssu?
<roylez_> soiamso: 南方自古是圣言不达的地方，深圳大学已经很奔放了
<ofan> blueghost: 那你的问题是?
<lemonhall> blueghost: DBUS就是类似于COM的一个技术
<ofan> com?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 对, 所以不需要象 scoket 那样的方式. 就是等待 调用接口函数就好
<ofan> lemonhall: 貌似windows的com更复杂
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我喜欢通讯模型。。我现在写CHROME的插件太喜欢通信模型了。。互相通讯，消息过滤。。队列。。。EVENT机制。。。哎。。。JS真美好
<blueghost> ofan:) 我的问题是, 现在如果 daemon 在处理 http更新的时候, 会造成客户端的等待
<blueghost> ofan:) 所以我想 daemon 独立一个线程, 用一个队列来处理 http 更新
<lemonhall> blueghost: QT有匿名函数机制么？
<soiamso> blueghost: 如果这个问题放在非C 类语言的话会很简单
<ofan> blueghost: 你主线程处理与客户端的通讯阿
<blueghost> soiamso:) 没说不简单啊
<ofan> lemonhall: lambda?
<soiamso> blueghost: 可以用微线程吧
<ofan> c++ 0x只吃了
<lemonhall> ofan: callback啦。。。玩NODE.JS最近玩走火入魔了。。。。这种问题在支持CALLBACK类的编程模型里可以忽略掉
<blueghost> ofan:) 因为我的 daemon 现在是单线程单进程. 在处理http的时候,无法再接受 client 的调用.
<soiamso> blueghost: 你觉得线程的延时已经不能接受？
<ofan> blueghost: 那你封装下QTcpSocket,然后开个QThread里新建它
<blueghost> soiamso:) 问题是现在是单进程,单线程啊
<blueghost> ofan:) 好吧, 先等我说完
<lemonhall> blueghost: 那就用你说得呗。。。生产者消费者模型。。。。再建一个守护进程
<lemonhall> blueghost: 单独去处理FIFO队列。。前面的你写好的这个只向队列里加任务。。。
<blueghost> ofan:) 我知道怎么做, 除非没人做, 我不会现在考虑这个实现. 所以我希望有个人能合作弄这个, 我还是弄主要的工作
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 是的
<ofan> blueghost: 想招小弟就是了
<soiamso> blueghost: 你接受其他语言的实现吗？
<blueghost> ofan 对啊, 就是这个意思呢
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我最近用syslog很有感觉啊
<blueghost> ofan:)
<lemonhall> blueghost: 超级简单的消息队列系统。。。
<ofan> 走了..
<blueghost> soiamso:) 得在程序内部实现. 本来就daemon/client了, 再弄个进程,就别扭了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 或者就直接用 tail -F 监视某个文件。。更简单
<lemonhall> ofan: 你赶紧啊。。。我想要个主机啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 监视文件干嘛
<lemonhall> blueghost: 把文件当做队列嘛。。更直截了当
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 再用一个程序来检测这个文件,然后更新?? 那太别扭了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 就一个简单的做法, 弄一个线程, 处理队列, 队列是daemon增加的. 不就好了吗
<lemonhall> blueghost: 随你啦，tail -f 本来就是干这个事情的。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 但我得在外部做啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: CHROME插件里，background.html相当于一个deamon..我尽力不使用数组什么的来存储消息队列
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 如果在外部做, 就在daemon外还得有个 daemon's daemon
<lemonhall> blueghost: 而且把他们放到localStorage里面去。。。因为怕用户一旦关掉游览器啥的。。数组就没了。。也怕溢出啥的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 所以道理也是一样的，我倾向于不把队列放在内存里。。而是放在文件里，反正效率也不低。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 再说,daemon 和那个监视进程必须使用同一个数据文件. 就不怕两进程互相锁住文件???
<lemonhall> blueghost: 好吧，我反正是充分享受到C/S以及JS的CALLBACK/EVENT模型给我带来的便利了，本身就是为了UI模型设计的。。所以多线程模型确实复杂了。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 一个只写，一个只读。。。怎么会锁
<soiamso> blueghost: QT 应该也有 STM 这样东西的
<blueghost> 我的进程, 用你的方法,就复杂了.
<lemonhall> blueghost: 随你了啦。。。个人喜好而已。。。我不喜欢在内存里放太多东西
<MeaCulpa1> js...
<blueghost> 就独立一个线程, 处理一个队列. daemon 接受到请求后, 向队列后追加, 不是非常直接吗
<fighterlyt> 内存是拿来用的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不是喜好问题, 是没有必要啊
<blueghost> fighterlyt:) 内存是拿来炫耀的
<fighterlyt> 可怜我1G的内存
<lemonhall> blueghost: 好吧。。其实我觉得。。。你这个程序本身就复杂的有些过分
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 好吧,加入我的党, 随你怎么实现, 我不管
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 但你得维护你的那一部分
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我不会C++。。。。要我就直接用NODE.JS这类东西写了
<fighterlyt> 什么东西，偶也是程序员
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 都说了, 不管你怎么实现, 你用node.js 也没问题, 你就告诉我怎么做,就好,需要给你那部份什么数据, 但你得返回我需要的信息
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么做就随你
<fighterlyt> 就是说抽象数据了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 毛~~
<fighterlyt> 只要实现了接口就好
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你告诉我怎么写一个队列入一个我文件,这个文件需要什么信息, 你得node.js 才能实现. 然后你返回我必须的信息.
 * microcai 最近登录 gtalk 老是 SSL 握手失败
<blueghost> fighterlyt:) 对, 他就告诉我他需要什么接口
 * microcai 怎么回事？
<caleb-> microcai: 改握脚
<lemonhall> blueghost: 好吧，我歇着去。。。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你的GIT账户是好多？
<lainme> microcai: libqq，我弄了专门的PPA。https://launchpad.net/~lainme/+archive/libqq
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 等我写完文档先.
<microcai> lainme: 你会经常及时的更新么？
<lemonhall> lainme: ................
<microcai> lainme: 会的话我给加上你的 ppa.
<lainme> microcai: 会。考完试做脚本
<lemonhall> lainme: MM怎么这么执着于QQ
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 先看完我的文档,你才知道需要如何更新吧
<microcai> lainme: ?
<microcai> lainme: 貌似我已经加了你的 PPA 了啊
<lainme> lemonhall: 顺便折腾
<lainme> microcai: 这是专门为libqq弄得。从karmic->oneiric。karmic和lucid包括了pidgin2.7.11版本
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 先解决, 我知道你怎么使用我的队列,就是我向一个文件追加记录, 然后你监视文件的改变然后处理.没错吧
<microcai> lainme: 非常不错
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你别激动。。我没说要参加你的项目。。。
<qinglingquan> ：）
<microcai> lainme: 好了，给你添加上了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 问题是你怎么返回我的信息, 让我知道你更新完了什么.
<qinglingquan> 挺好的，像你们讨论技术总比闲聊强：）
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我不管, 我当你参加了
<microcai> lainme:  wiki 里专门用你的 ppa 了
 * blueghost 抓壮丁
<soiamso> blueghost: 赶着交货？
<fighterlyt> 是libqq项目？
<microcai> lainme:  http://code.google.com/p/libqq-pidgin/wiki/UbuntuUsers
<^k^> ⇪ title: UbuntuUsers - libqq-pidgin - Pidgin 下的 QQ 协议插件，采用2010版协议改写 - Google Project Hosting
<lainme> microcai: :)
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 干嘛的？
<blueghost> soiamso:) 个人项目,交什么货. 基本的完成了, 只是让 lemonhall 完善我的一部分处理. 他完善什么时候就什么时候, 完善了就合并到主线.
 * kenifanying 舍友买电脑，人家给送了个netgear wgr612 54M 无线路由，把它当作交换机用，理论的速度上限应该是6.75MB/s，实际使用的时候通过无线ap链接的话最高只能达到612KB/s,真的会差这么多吗？还是我的设置问题？通过100M的交换机链接的话，我可以达到10MB/s以上的速度……
<soiamso> blueghost: 你发来看看吧，我错过了
<ofan> kenifanying: 看看信号强度
<lemonhall> blueghost: ..................
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你现在到底在做啥工作？
<fighterlyt> kenifanying: 需要看看你的pc方面的链接
<alpha080_back> 跑到lainme博客闲逛了下...
<blueghost> soiamso:) 没完善之前, 我还是用以前的实现. 也没什么, 就让 客户端 等呗, daemon总不会永不更新完吧
<lemonhall> lainme: 纳尼？你有博客？
<ofan> alpha080_back: 偷窥?
<lemonhall> alpha080_back: 速度
<lemonhall> alpha080_back: 共享一下
<blueghost> soiamso:) 你有兴趣???
<blueghost> vi
<blueghost> soiamso:) 你懂什么, py?
<lainme> lemonhall: 是啊
<blueghost> soiamso:) 我需要编 client 的
<lemonhall> lainme: 求围观
<lainme> lemonhall: http://www.lainme.com
<soiamso> blueghost: py ,haskell
<kenifanying> ofan,通过NM监视，与ap的接入速度在48Mb/s~54Mb/s之间变化，也就是应该理论速度上限怎么也能达到6M/s，可是死活也无法达到，ap我设置成802.11 g的也没用
<microcai> kenifanying: 驱动问题？
<microcai> kenifanying: 电磁干扰？
<NoIE> 这个世界真小。
<NoIE> 刚刚点了一下RFI上Facebook上的“赞”，几分钟以后，在我的头像旁边我看见了赵连海的头像。
<microcai> kenifanying: 信道注意别和别人一样
<kenifanying> microcai, ap就在身旁，应该不会很大干扰吧
<microcai> kenifanying: 有 1 - 13 可以选。可能和别人一样了。
<tone> faceboox能上去？
<lemonhall> lainme: 好。。我订阅而来。。顺带把疼疼的博客也订阅了
<blueghost> soiamso:) 为 google 的一些应用编 客户端. 底层数据的处理 在 daemon 里处理了, 你就做好 扩展的处理. 如 什么界面, 如何显示 内容. 如何人机操作, 以及一些扩展的数据(atomPub本身没有的), 一些特别的http请求头就好
<kenifanying> microcai, 可以自己选择信到？
<NoIE> tone: 翻墙。
<microcai> kenifanying:  在路由器设置页面
<caleb-> NoIE: 头像可以做假
<soiamso> blueghost: 编GUI 不是很熟悉
<blueghost> soiamso:) haskell 可以用 dbus 和 xml 吗??
<ofan> kenifanying: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan | grep -B3 <ESSID> 看Quality
<kenifanying> microcai, 路由器界面设置成auto
<tone> 哦哦  我过几天在折腾吧  电脑昨天被水淹了  今天才好  悲剧阿
<microcai> soiamso: 用 QML 写 GUI , 轻松到死
<NoIE> caleb-: 点击以后，就跑到赵连海的页面上去了。
<microcai> kenifanying: auto 其实不保险的
<blueghost> soiamso:) cli 也没问题. 也可以弄个 cli 的 google 的日历应用
<blueghost> soiamso:) 就看你有什么好的想法
<microcai> kenifanying: 手工扫描一下网络，找个空闲的信道。
<kenifanying> microcai, 我试试看……
<blueghost> 列出日历 事件, 增加 事件, 修改事件, 事件提醒. 随你
<kenifanying> ofan, Quality=70/70
<kenifanying> ofan, 这个信号很强的呀……
<lemonhall> lainme: 我去。。。不说得话。。真看不出来这是个MM的博客
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 什么 mm 的博客, 又看上谁了
<kenifanying> microcai, 怎么判断哪个信道好？
<blueghost> soiamso:) 我当你加入了哦
<lemonhall> tenzu: 疼疼好。。。榴莲好
 * blueghost 有抓了一壮丁
 * blueghost 又抓了一壮丁
<ofan> kenifanying: wpa_cli status ?
<kenifanying> microcai, 我现在的ap用的信道是1，旁边还有个ap的信道也是1
<lainme> lemonhall: 难道要我背景放个loli或者花什么的？
<kenifanying> ofan, 没加密……
<lemonhall> lainme: 哈哈哈
<blueghost> 壮丁 lemonhall 怎么没反应了
<lemonhall> lainme: 你属于比较男性化的
<blueghost> lainme:) 你是女的???
<lemonhall> lainme: 那篇写launchpad的不错。。。。
<lainme> blueghost: 是的 :)
 * kenifanying 还一个奇怪的现象， irq/17-b43  这个东东经常会占用超多的资源……打字都困难……
<lemonhall> lainme: 下次应该用用launchapad....自动编译。。。升CPU啊
<jiong> 没有32的吗 ？
<microcai> kenifanying: 所以啊，冲突了
<blueghost> lainme:) 别勾引我的壮丁男.
<microcai> kenifanying: 自然速度上不去
<ofan> kenifanying: iwlist wlan0 bitrate?
<blueghost> lainme:) 别让他分心
<lainme> blueghost: ……
<kenifanying> microcai, 那个是冲突的意思？
<microcai> kenifanying: 正常现象
<microcai> kenifanying:  信道都是 1
<microcai> kenifanying: 相当于使用集线器了。
<ofan> ...
<blueghost> lainme:) 你会什么
<kenifanying> microcai, 别人的路由一般都是auto，我怎么保证别人的路由不跑到跟我一块去……
<lainme> blueghost: 计算流体力学……
<microcai> kenifanying:  ... 经常看看。 慢了就看看。
 * blueghost 看准 lainme , 准备抓她当压寨夫人
<blueghost> lainme:) 哦
<microcai> blueghost:  ??? lainme 是女的？
<lemonhall> ........................................
<kenifanying> ofan, unknown bit-rate information.
<kenifanying>           Current Bit Rate=1 Mb/s
<blueghost> microcai:) 说她 男性化, 不是女的是啥
<kenifanying>  unknown bit-rate information.
<kenifanying>           Current Bit Rate=54 Mb/s
<ofan> kenifanying: 1Mb/s..
<kenifanying> ofan,不断改
<blueghost> microcai:) 有人说你男性化吗
 * blueghost 看了看镜子, 原来自己也挺男性化
<soiamso> blueghost: 你不是男的吗？
<tone> 我想问大家个问题   关于mysql的
<blueghost> soiamso:) 壮丁, 怎么掉了, 我抓了一压寨夫人
<blueghost> soiamso:) 所以啊, 说人男性化的,不该就是女的吗? 没说一男的男性化吧
<kenifanying> microcai, 改信道其它人会掉线不？宿舍的人现在都通过那个ap上网……
<ofan> kenifanying: 我这连接上一直都不变
<microcai> kenifanying: 不会
<tone> 我想在mysql里建立一张表
<kenifanying> ofan, 可能是跟microcai说的那样，信道冲突了
<soiamso> blueghost: 辜负网更新
<soiamso> blueghost: 我觉得你去搞erp 可能更合适？
<tone> 是个消息表message_t 我想让这个表有个联合主键
<blueghost> soiamso:) 啥是erp??
<ofan> kenifanying: 我这也是同一个信道
<lemonhall> kenifanying: 你设置的是什么信道？
<soiamso> blueghost: 进销存
<kenifanying> lemonhall, 1
<blueghost> soiamso:) 为啥呢
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 2
<lemonhall> kenifanying: 附近有什么信道？
<kenifanying> lemonhall, 路由那里是auto, 现在查的是1
<kenifanying> lemonhall, 1跟11
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 3
<lemonhall> kenifanying: 设置成1,6,11这三个
 * blueghost 看着 lemonhall 爆炸,爆的粉身碎骨
<lemonhall> kenifanying: 1跟11？？？你不是只有一个路由器么？
<kenifanying> lemonhall, 那我设置成6看看
<soiamso> blueghost: 你拉壮丁也不能什么都干的，你起码还是要切割得更小吧
<kenifanying> lemonhall, 旁边宿舍的……
<blueghost> soiamso:) 没什么都干啊, 一个做客户端,一个做 更新
<blueghost> soiamso:) lemonhall 做处理一个队列, 进行更新, 你做一个 cli 版的客户端
<kenifanying> lemonhall, dhcp关了，进路由管理界面还得麻烦……：-)
<soiamso> blueghost: 做客户端这个事情不能壮丁干吧，设计师干的
<lemonhall> kenifanying: 好吧。。。你到底在干嘛？前面我没自己听。。两个路由器做桥接？
<blueghost> soiamso:) 可以啊, 或者你可以用一个目录, 象 dropbox 那样. 对 网站内容进行自动更新. 这个想法也不错
<cn2dy> roylez_:  主席万岁~~!
<roylez_> .
<cn2dy> roylez_:  反应真快
<soiamso> blueghost: 不是有union webdav  这些吗？
<blueghost> soiamso:) 从 blog 抓取内容, 放在一个特定的目录. 然后监视文件新增, 修改删除. 有改变的, 自动请求 daemon 对这些文件 进行更新到服务器
<soiamso> blueghost: 你是限制在win 下吗？
<kenifanying> lemonhall, 把路由器当作交换机，通过计算机上的无线网卡链接上ap,然后通过njitclient通过学校认证上网
<blueghost> soiamso:) 是 为你量身定做啊, 你不是 gui 不大熟悉吗, 原本客户端我看作都是gui的, 你不熟悉gui 那样的, 就做个cli 的. 象上面说的.
<blueghost> soiamso:) 默认在 linux, 我都在linux下开发的
<blueghost> soiamso:) 通过监视特定文件夹的文件, 来进行处理. 内容都看作文件
 * kenifanying irq/17-b43 占用80%的cpu，改信到没用
 * kenifanying 我网卡是bcm4312，用的b43驱动，难道是驱动问题？
<soiamso> blueghost: 为什么还要 CLI ？
<blueghost> soiamso:) 你不是gui不熟悉吗
<ofan> kenifanying: 可能是驱动的问题
<lemonhall> kenifanying: 好吧。。。1,6,11三个信道，其余就别试了。。再看看周边的情况，另外调整一下天线角度。。。。用软件看一下信号重叠情况。。。设置速率。。。
<soiamso> blueghost: 从 blog 抓取内容, 放在一个特定的目录. 然后监视文件新增, 修改删除. 有改变的, 自动请求 daemon 对这些文件 进行更新到服务器 ？
<lemonhall> kenifanying: 看是否是全双工模式。。。。就这些了
<blueghost> soiamso:) 对
<blueghost> soiamso:) 你懂怎么编写一个文件系统吗. 就是 可以 被加载的, 但目录, 文件索引的都是从我daemon获得的
 * kenifanying 之前1的时候也一样，剩下的就11了，用只有6，没人用，那个买电脑送的路由只有内置天线……什么是双工模式？
<blueghost> soiamso:) 就是 加载一个特别的 设备, 可以 mount 到一个目录. 目录里的文件, 都不是实际的文件,而是daemon返回的索引.
<ofan> kenifanying: 别瞎整了.. 信道是复用的
<blueghost> soiamso:) 一个 service 一个文件夹, service文件夹有若干个 collection 文件夹, collection 文件夹下有若干分类文件夹, 分类文件夹有内容, 内容是文件
<ofan> kenifanying: 你watch 看bitrate怎么变,在传输的时候
<lemonhall> ofan: 不是。。WIFI只能设置成1,6,11.。否则其他信道周边有一样的马上掉线
<kenifanying> ofan, :-(看来我还是回归那个100M的交换机得了……那个路由很好玩，只要ap加密，至少一台win7无法认证上网……
<kenifanying> ofan, 我试试
<blueghost> soiamso:) mount 后,就可以象 一般目录那样对 内容进行编辑, 保存, 读取, 都是从 daemon 中取得, 但可以用系统调用的 write read
<ofan> lemonhall: 我这有8的
<soiamso> blueghost: 为什么要搞 VFS ？
<lemonhall> ofan: 你设成8.。。。你们两个必须有一个掉线
<blueghost> soiamso:) 可以向一般的文件那样处理网站内容. 那样不是很好玩吗
<ofan> lemonhall: 那是公共ap
<lemonhall> ofan: 路由器设置成AP。我觉得特浪费
<lemonhall> ofan: 好吧
<ofan> lemonhall: ..
<lemonhall> ofan: 求服务器
<ofan> lemonhall: 干嘛
<blueghost> soiamso:) 可以修改即直接更新远端内容,也可以 通过某些命令来手动更新
<lemonhall> ofan: 求DHD
<lemonhall> ofan: 求妹子
<ofan> lemonhall: ...
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 别三心两意了
<soiamso> blueghost: inotify ?
<kenifanying> ofan, 1Mb/s --> 48Mb/s--> 1Mb/s-->48Mb/s-->1Mb/s-->目前的情况……
<kenifanying> ofan, 现在的信道是6，没人跟我重
<microcai> kenifanying: 升级内核吧
<blueghost> soiamso:) 就是看你的实现啊. 可以修改直接发送更新. 也可以,另外编写一系列的命令来更新.
<kenifanying> microcai, debian squeeze 2.6.32-5-686
<kenifanying>  :-)
<blueghost> soiamso:) 就是做一个特别的 文件系统, 可以mount到一个目录,当不同文件来操作
<microcai> kenifanying: tooo old
<maya1> ofan。。。
<microcai> kenifanying:  try  2.6.39.1
<blueghost> soiamso:) VFS是啥?? 虚拟文件系统?? 就是那个吧.
<maya1> 来skype语音吧
<soiamso> blueghost: 为什么不用 现有的数据库？
<maya1> 想听你声音
<kenifanying> microcai, 自己编译的内核很多问题……
<maya1> 大叔好~
<ofan> maya1: 你唱歌了?
<maya1> lemonhall好~
<maya1> 唱完了
<maya1> 来吧
<maya1> 想听你声音
<blueghost> soiamso:) 用现有的数据库,还是实现一个 VFS 啊.
<ofan> maya1: skype?
<blueghost> soiamso:) 用什么,还是让他作为一个VFS有意思啊
<maya1> 恩。。
<soiamso> blueghost: VFS 在 现有的数据库上
<blueghost> soiamso:) 就是 mount 到一个目录后, 在修改,新增等操作的时候,不用特别的客户端, 使用普通的编辑器, 普通的rm命令, cp命令,就可以.
<lemonhall> blueghost: 三心二意个鸟啊。。。没女人给我三心二意了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 英语老师呢, 黑丝袜呢, 没鼻子的那个呢
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 还不三心二意啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我去。。这都算
<blueghost> soiamso:) 或者在write后,直接更新,或者编写一些而外的命令,在更新时才需要用到的. 平时就像一般文件的处理
<blueghost> soiamso:) 我是想做到这个效果, 至于用什么来保存,那不是问题
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你的GITHUB账户是多少。。我FOLLOW一下
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 关了灯,闭着眼就过去了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 没有github
 * kenifanying 再问个小菜的问题，54M的路由，当作交换机用的话，每个人通过ap上网，各自一个学校的分配的ip，ipv6好像没限速，下载ipv6的资源的时候，是每个人都可以理论上达到6.75MB/s还是和起来无法超过6.75MB/s?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你还要什么啊.
<blueghost> soiamso:) 可以做到吗
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我去。。。随意啦。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 继续单身着。。。。
<lemonhall> kenifanying: 共享的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 单身??? 上山为寇, 抓个压寨夫人
 * kenifanying 那就是和起来达到6.75MB/s,这个是上限了？
<lemonhall> kenifanying: 一个AP上至多能介入的用户数大致就是15-20个。。别太期待WIFI的能力。。。说共享也许也不太对，但是绝对不是每个人都能达到极限速度。
<microcai> kenifanying: 当然是加起来
<lemonhall> blueghost: 哇哈哈哈。。好嘛。。。看上的我都发信看看。。我审美奇怪的很
<microcai> kenifanying: AP 是无限集线器。
<blueghost> soiamso:) 我想理论上应该可以的吧. 我不懂怎么做 VFS .
<microcai> kenifanying: AP 是无线集线器。
<kenifanying> lemonhall, 那路由当交换机用，工作原理不是跟8口交换机一样的原理？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 都是妖精???
<maya1> ofan对不住你。。。
<lemonhall> kenifanying: 是，也有广播风暴抑制的问题
<maya1> longxin又在。。。。
<lemonhall> maya1: .........................
<blueghost> maya1:) oftan 对不住谁 了
<maya1> lemonhall。。。
<lemonhall> maya1: 你把 ofan咋了？
<maya1> 我对不住她，，，
<maya1> 哈哈
<maya1> 没咋 别紧张
<maya1> - -！
<ofan> maya1: ... 他找事
<blueghost> maya1:) 怎么了, 你有第三者了???
<maya1> 恩。。
<maya1> 忽略掉
<lemonhall> maya1: 咋觉得你夺走了他的小处男的感觉。。。。。。
 * blueghost 同情 ofan
<maya1> 我没有第三者。。
<maya1> ！！
<^k^> maya1:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org 图片帖至 kimag.es
<ofan> ....
<blueghost> ....
<lemonhall> ofan: maya把你反推了？
<kenifanying> microcai, 如果是8口交换机， 假设这个交换机也是64M的，那结果应该是每个人都可以达到6.75MB/s吧？不明白交换机跟集线器的区别……
<eagleqing> kenifanying: 貌似不是平均相除吧
<kenifanying> eagleqing, 诶……,看来我还是去看计算机网络……
<eagleqing> kenifanying: 呵呵
<blueghost> kenifanying:) 不可能平均的, 你有李刚他爸,你就可以用多点
<lemonhall> kenifanying: 集线器现在已经不存在了。。。交换机高级一些。。。交换机你要看背板带宽的。。。
 * kenifanying 这个54M的路由，不管怎么设置，现在死活就是不超过，600多kB/s，明天改回8口交换机……
<blueghost> kenifanying:) 平民老百姓能分到就算李刚仁慈了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 如果 和 官分享 一个交换机, 会分到多少贷款
<blueghost> myke2:) 好
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 如果 和 官分享 一个交换机, 会分到多少带宽
<microcai> lemonhall: 我还买的到的
<myke2> caleb-: Debian Testing 似乎也有上次说的字体的现象, 我这次基本没装东西
<blueghost> soiamso:) 壮丁 怎么了
<myke2> caleb-: 不过终端里面没发现
<lemonhall> kenifanying: http://detail.zol.com.cn/product_param/index2785.html
<kenifanying> lemonhall, 拿我现在的校园网环境来说，用8口交换机，没个人同时开着bt下载ipv6的资源，都可以达到10M/s的速度，当是现在改成54M/s的路由当作交换机，通过ap接入，什么原因造成下载速度只能达到理论值的十分之一？
<kenifanying> lemonhall, 我看看
<lemonhall> kenifanying: 别去看啥计算机网络了。。里面说得没错。。但是和现实世界的设备差远了
<soiamso> blueghost: 难度太高了
<blueghost> kenifanying:) 因为 有官二代和你共用, 明白吗
<blueghost> soiamso:) 哦, 我想理论上可以的吧
<kenifanying> lemonhall, 一般理论值跟实际的会差10倍这么多？
<blueghost> kenifanying:) 那为什么我一看反动网站,就老掉.
<blueghost> kenifanying:) 要不就数据灯常亮
<myke2> caleb-: 字体是stable的
<lemonhall> kenifanying: 你那个是啥问题我可不知道。。。说不定是路由器本身太烂，设置不对。。。既然都是台式机，就买个好的交换机吧。。
<eagleqing> 什么原因造成下载速度只能达到理论值的十分之一？
<eagleqing> 你意思是说 比如带宽是6M/s 下载速度只有600k/s?
<kenifanying> blueghost, ：-)
<kenifanying> lemonhall, 清一色的笔记本……
<eagleqing> kenifanying: 是不是这个意思啊？
<blueghost> kenifanying:) 不知道有什么数据在传, 就是再无法上任何网站, 关了 adsl 再连接一次
<lemonhall> kenifanying: 有线的还是可靠。。。有时间去弄台好的交换机，上高端网线。。多爽。。。
<blueghost> kenifanying:) 人为的拉. 过了这段时间应该就好了, 这段时间敏感
<kenifanying> lemonhall, 上了高端网线也没用，只能到教育网的bt站点，去下载一些盗版电影很快……
<blueghost> kenifanying:) 人为的拉. 过了这段时间应该就好了, 这段时间敏感
<blueghost> kenifanying:) 6,4时候
<blueghost> 柯尼反应?
<eagleqing> 浪涌吧？
<kenifanying> blueghost, 假设成那个买电脑送的路由超烂吧……身在教育网，有了路由也只能当作交换机用
<blueghost> 说了 6,4 就数据灯开始猛闪了
<blueghost> 6.4
<blueghost> 6.4
<kenifanying> blueghost, :-) gfw要来找你了……
<blueghost> 六四
<blueghost> 六四
<blueghost> 八九
<blueghost> 八九六四
<blueghost> 为什么不是八八的六四
<eagleqing> 用交换机的时候 浪涌发生在你们学校的网关出口 那里的出口大  用路由器的时候是不是就发生在路由器上了？
<blueghost> 这样,乘法表也成敏感关键字了
<blueghost> 为什么不是八八的六四
<blueghost> 这样,乘法表也成敏感关键字了
<maya1> 睡啦
<maya1> 各位晚安
<kenifanying> eagleqing, 我是把路由当作交换机呀，我一直觉得原理应该跟普通的交换机没区别了……
<blueghost> maya1:) 别睡
<blueghost> maya1:) 别睡
<blueghost> maya1:) 千万别睡
<maya1> 咋啦
<maya1> - -！
<blueghost> 陪我
<blueghost> 我孤单
<maya1> 大叔又精神分裂？
<maya1> 吓死我了。。。
<blueghost> 陪我啦
<maya1> 你不缺人陪吧？
<maya1> 哇、。。。。。。大叔你这是怎么了。。。
<blueghost> 我孤枕难眠
<blueghost> 我孤枕难眠
<blueghost> 我孤枕难眠
<myke2> lemonhall: Debian Testing也有这种问题
<^k^> blueghost:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org 图片帖至 kimag.es
<maya1> 那你想怎么能眠？
<kenifanying> ^k^, 夸你一下，今天聪明了点……
<lemonhall> myke2: ???
<myke2> lemonhall: font
<^k^> kenifanying, 什么样的方式你喜欢？  ㍯ 
<myke2> lemonhall: 我scrot一张给你看看
<sleepwithmaya1> hi maya1
<ImN> = =!
<lemonhall> myke2: 不是吧。。。。。这么古怪的问题怎么都被你碰到了。。。。
<kenifanying> ^k^, 看来不敢夸你……
<ImN> 太嚣张了
<eagleqing> 哈哈
<lemonhall> maya1: 我也孤枕难眠
<maya1> lol
<sleepwithmaya1> ha
<^k^> kenifanying, 我同意。  ㍯ 
<maya1> 额。。。。。。
<sleepwithmaya1> 在听 nivana
<maya1> 一床二夫 啊、、、、、
<sleepwithmaya1> maya1:) 床够大吗
<maya1> - -！
<lemonhall> ......................
<sleepwithmaya1> 单人床?? 上中下? 三文志??
<maya1> 哈哈
<sleepwithmaya1> 我要最上边
<maya1> 我睡商铺
<maya1> 我要最上面！
<sleepwithmaya1> 你在中间
<sleepwithmaya1> lemonhall:) 最下
<maya1> 把大叔T下去~
<maya1> T到地上
<maya1> 哈哈
<sleepwithmaya1> 不说了,再说就恶心了
<maya1> - -！
<maya1> 那我可以去睡觉了？
<maya1> 哈哈
<maya1> 大叔真可爱
<blueghost> 睡吧
<blueghost> :)
<maya1> 恩
<blueghost> 886
<ImN> = =！
<maya1> 恩恩
<blueghost> soiamso:) 哦, 我想理论上可以的吧
<blueghost> soiamso:) 哦, 我想理论上可以的吧
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我在用迅雷的网盘。。。真是烂啊
<blueghost> soiamso:) 还没回答我的问题呢
<maya1> 各位晚安    蓝鬼大叔晚安 lemonhall晚安
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 用box
<ImN> = =！
<ImN> 晚安
<Freebuilder> Linux 啊！放 Flash 放 MIDI 都高 CPU 使用率！
<lemonhall> blueghost: 技术上不如DROPBOX。。。连UBUNTU ONE都不如
<blueghost> maya1:) 晚安
<lemonhall> blueghost: 但是就是快
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 用box
<maya1> 亲亲n晚安
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 用box
<soiamso> blueghost: 可以的，不过圈绕得有点大
<ImN> 恩恩
<lemonhall> blueghost: box不安全。。。。
<blueghost> soiamso:) 是啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么不安全
<blueghost> soiamso:) 但我绝的有点意思
<lemonhall> blueghost: 在国外。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 得不定哪天就彻底被墙了
<myke2> lemonhall: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=157336
<blueghost> soiamso:) 可以用专门的gui, 也可以当普通文件使用. 有些应用无法当文件来看,例如 google 日历, 难不成每个事件都当一文件?? 但一些博客类的,就可以当文件看
<blueghost> soiamso:) 如果实现的话,一些用VFS来管理,一些用专门的客户端
<lemonhall> myke2: ...............
<lemonhall> myke2: 从未见过这么诡谲的问题
<blueghost> soiamso:) 但都是可以同时管理一个数据. 就是说, 在 vfs 中修改了文件, 也可以在gui客户端中反应变化
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 用 box
<myke2> lemonhall: 我到英文那里问问
<blueghost> myke2:) 是你的显示器问题吧
<myke2> lemonhall: 这种问题的出现和字体的字号也有关系
<myke2> blueghost: 显示器能scrot到问题?
<blueghost> myke2:) 有什么不可以
<myke2> blueghost: ......
<myke2> blueghost: 我scrot -s得到的png
<caleb-> myke2: 重灌系统吧
<blueghost> myke2:) scrot 把你的显示器缺陷也截下来了
<myke2> caleb-: 我Debian可刚刚装好
<myke2> caleb-: 估计是哪个包的bug
<blueghost> myke2:) 鉴定为显示器的问题
<caleb-> 诡异的 bug, 用英文也不知怎么描述
<blueghost> myke2:) 显示器有灰尘
<myke2> blueghost: 说够了么?
<blueghost> myke2:) 你的色深问题吧
<myke2> caleb-: 估计是哪个包的问题?
<blueghost> myke2:) 什么 wm
<blueghost> 总觉得有点似曾相识.
<myke2> blueghost: 你能看到我的wm?
<blueghost> 貌似我用s3显卡的时候也出现过
 * microcai 注意注意！！！
<blueghost> 什么wm啊
 * microcai http://linuxtoy.org 上面那个 ID test 的不是我 ...... 囧
<myke2> awesome
<blueghost> 貌似是显示问题
<myke2> 和wm无关
<qinglingquan>  myke2: 你的字体是文泉驿正黑？
<blueghost> 我的显卡坏了, 很老的s3显卡,也经常出现这样
<myke2> qinglingquan: zenhei和microhei都出现过这种问题
<myke2> blueghost: archlinux似乎没出现过
<blueghost> 像素错位, 缺像素
<myke2> caleb-: aptitude search怎么顺便也列出版本号
<qinglingquan> myke2: 哦，我在windows下正黑也这样,微米黑没问题。linux下都没问题。
<blueghost> myke2:) 不知道什么问题, 我只是说我用超老的显卡, 有类似这样的. 但不知道是不是同样的问题
<caleb-> myke2: 我离开 debian 前从来没学会用 aptitude
 * caleb- is dselect / apt-get 党人
<myke2> caleb-: 我现在只会aptitude search '~ifont'
<blueghost> 不知道是不是同样的原因. 无法使用正常的分辨率. 最高只能上1024*768. 有些分辨率 就会出现这样的情况, 像素错位, 缺点
<myke2> caleb-: 我想办法把字体的所有包降级看看
<blueghost> myke2:) 是不是显卡的驱动没装好
<caleb-> myke2: 我觉得不是 ttf / ttc 的问题
 * kenifanying 又谷歌了一下，54M的路由，发现即使是路由器内网之间传数据的话，大概平均也只在2~3MB/s,看来我这600KB/s多的下载速度可能还是正常的
<myke2> caleb-: 那是什么问题
<myke2> blueghost: 什么叫做显卡驱动? 内核/Xorg?
<caleb-> myke2: 库的问题。可是你是新安装的吧？
<blueghost> myke2:) 那我就不清楚了, 我出现那样的情况是因为我显卡太旧.
<caleb-> myke2: 唔，很久以前用 win32 内置显卡，有时会遇到类似的 (不限字体)
<microcai> kenifanying:  。。。 。。。
<caleb-> myke2: 很久以前用 win32 内置显卡，有时会在画面上有不规则横线
<microcai> kenifanying: 我这里就只有 2.X Mb/s
<microcai> kenifanying: 我这里就只有 2.X MB/s
<kenifanying> microcai, 是内网通过无线传输的速度？
<myke2> caleb-: 昨天刚刚安装
<kenifanying> microcai, 54M的路由？
<microcai> kenifanying:  54Mb/s 还有 ip 头， ethernet 头， 8021x 头的开销呢。
<blueghost> myke2:) 可能deb不认你的显卡吧.
<qinglingquan> myke2: 你把字体调大一些看看？
<microcai> kenifanying: 通过无线的局域网传输
<myke2> qinglingquan: 和字体大小敏感的
<kenifanying> microcai, 开销的话都超过一半了？
<qinglingquan> myke2: 是不是字体大了就没事了？
<myke2> qinglingquan: 而且具有随机性
<myke2> qinglingquan: 不一定
<microcai> kenifanying:  yep
<myke2> qinglingquan: 可能在不同的字上出问题
<qinglingquan> myke2: 真诡异:)
<microcai> kenifanying:  wifi 的  MTU 只有  596
<kenifanying> microcai, 用bt下载六维空间的盗版电影，现在观察到的上限是650KB/s
<blueghost> myke2:) 但是字吗
<myke2> blueghost: 什么意思? 的确最高1024 * 786
<blueghost> myke2:) 其它的会不会也缺像素, 例如窗口装饰
<myke2> blueghost: 其他的不会
<blueghost> myke2:) 单就字体???
<qinglingquan> myke2: 其他的字体是不是这样？
<myke2> blueghost: 出现问题的时候会出现在同样的几个字里面
<myke2> qinglingquan: 以前用Ubuntu的时候是这样, 不过出现问题的字不同, 不过好像都是Mono字体
<caleb-> myke2: debian / ubuntu 都有问题？
<blueghost> myke2:) 好吧,我闭嘴了,我出现类似问题, 是不限字体, 什么都像素错位和缺像素点, 但我一定是显卡问题. 你的我就不知道了
<microcai> kenifanying:  ??? ?? ? ? ?? ? ?? 盗版电影？ 到哪里下？？？？
<myke2> caleb-: debian不是stable
<microcai> kenifanying: 我都找不到地方下，只好去电影院烧钱啊
<kenifanying> microcai, 六维空间，北邮人，晨光bt
<microcai> kenifanying:  。。。 。。 你是被邮的啊 ！？
<myke2> caleb-: Debian的问题今天刚刚发现
<microcai> kenifanying:  。。 。。 。。。
<kenifanying> microcai, 不是……
<microcai> kenifanying: 用 Gentoo~~~ 吧
<kenifanying> microcai, 我只是一个垃圾一本高校的
<blueghost> love myself
<kenifanying> microcai, 坚持debian……
<qinglingquan> myke2: 你调一下Xft.dpi试试
<blueghost> kenifanying:) 有哪个高校不是垃圾的
<microcai> kenifanying:  !!! Gentoo 好！
<kenifanying> blueghost, 也是
<myke2> qinglingquan: 什么? dpi?
<microcai> blueghost: 据说出现了一个
<myke2> qinglingquan: 100-dpi? 75-dpi?
<myke2> qinglingquan: 我调不来
<blueghost> 出现了一个什么
<microcai> blueghost: 现在被教育部追击中。
<kenifanying> microcai, 用gentoo最好要有好的网络环境，至少得是adsl拨号吧
<blueghost> microcai:)
<microcai> kenifanying: Gentoo不需要网络吧？
<microcai> kenifanying:  debian 不一样需要网络么？
<kenifanying> microcai, 不然我这个教育网用恶心的客户端上网，很难受……
<blueghost> microcai:) 学习是功利的吗?? 中国5千年历史到现在, 有哪个时候不是功利的.
<microcai> kenifanying: 没有特别的地方啊
<qinglingquan> myke2: xft.dpi你调个合适的就行了。调不来？不明白什么意思
<kenifanying> microcai, gentoo开始编译的时候呢？上不了网，哪里下载需要的文件？
<blueghost> microcai:) 中国教育继续功利中
<microcai> kenifanying:  ... ... 在学校有好处啊，起码可以开发客户端。
<kenifanying> microcai, debian 我都用cd安装
<myke2> qinglingquan: KDE-setting能调么
<blueghost> 有人一问什么语言有前途,就恶心
<myke2> qinglingquan: 否则要动xorg.conf? 那东西我从来没动过
<kenifanying> microcai, 802.1x那个还好有人开发，虽然功能还不是很好
<microcai> kenifanying: 可以用 emerge --fetchonly 先小好东西。
<microcai> kenifanying: 可以用 emerge --fetchonly 先下好东西。
<qinglingquan> myke2: 你直接在.Xresources里设置就行
<blueghost> myke2:) 动动, 什么都尝试一下. 先备份好所有文件. 然后就实验啊
<microcai> kenifanying: 自从我不住学校了， ruijieclient 就没落了。
<microcai> kenifanying: 没法继续开发了.......
<kenifanying> microcai, 先下载东西到我的debian上/
<kenifanying> ？
<myke2> blueghost: 问题这个现象Debian里面不明显
<kenifanying> microcai, 锐捷那个之前你撑着的呀/
<kenifanying> ？
<microcai> kenifanying: Gentoo就只是一个 chroot 环境就可以安装了
<microcai> kenifanying: 你 debian 能上网不？
<blueghost> microcai:) 你现在知道 神 是有害的吧
<kenifanying> microcai, 可以，用njit-client,就是刘群开发的那个
<microcai> kenifanying:  chroot 到 gentoo 安装目录，emerge --fetchonly XXX软件 先下好
<blueghost> microcai:) 神不在了, 就没人可以驾驭了
<myke2> blueghost: 现在已经看不到了
<Freebuilder> 视图和虚表有什么区别呀？
<kenifanying> microcai, 找时间我试试……
<kenifanying> microcai, 其实我更想新试试slackware
<Freebuilder> CREATE VIEW 和 CREATE VIRTUAL TABLE
<microcai> Freebuilder: SQL ???
<Freebuilder> microcai, 嗯
<blueghost> microcai:) 应该努力做到就算 领导者没了, 也可以继续. 就像 apple 没有了那神,就不行了, 那该多可悲
<myke2> blueghost: 问题的随机性深不可测
<microcai> Freebuilder: 这是嘛神奇的人物创造的啊！！！！
<microcai> blu
<microcai> blueghost: ?????
<microcai> blueghost: ????? 你想说什么？？？？
<microcai> blueghost:  没跟上您飞仙的思维
<Freebuilder> microcai, 没搞懂两者的区别
 * kenifanying 话说今天看了下自己squeeze的防火墙设置，吓了一跳，squeeze默认的防火墙默认允许任何链接……
<blueghost> microcai:) 就是说什么东西, 不能只依靠一两个人, 主要的人走了, 就垮了. 象你说的哪个什么 client
<blueghost> microcai:) 你走了, 那个东西就不行了. 不是当初太依靠你了吗. 你就是那项目, 你没了,项目也没了
<blueghost> 你走了, 云彩也随之消失
<blueghost> 什么都没留下, 只留下一片黑暗
<kenifanying> microcai, 刘群那个njitclient放在github上，我是想git个源码来自己编译，可惜始终弄不下来……
<myke2> kenifanying: 不开防火墙也没问题吧
<myke2> kenifanying: 你是说iptables?
<microcai> kenifanying: ????
<microcai> kenifanying: 今天  9814 端口封锁厉害
<microcai> kenifanying: 我 git 不能用了
<win7> bot在哪里呢
<lemonhall> blueghost: 所以要做好项目的营销，要和社区处关系。。热心写FAQ。。。解答问题
<lemonhall> blueghost: 否则只不过是一个公开了的个人项目而已
<microcai> ?????????
<lemonhall> blueghost: 要做一个得到大家认可的开源项目，那。。。很难啊。
<microcai> lemonhall: 公开了个个人项目？？ 别藐视。 linux 也只是公开的个人项目
<lemonhall> microcai: 哎，菜菜。。我语境里根本就没有攻击性。。。。你想多了。。。。
<win7> 大家不好好互相学习交流
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你喝多了
<blueghost> win7:) 滚, 你一win7 来 ubuntu 啊. 找抽
<win7> blueghost: 为嘛我就不能来ubuntu呢
<blueghost> win7:) 改了名字再来
<blueghost> 管理员, 踢了win7
<win7> blueghost: 这个论坛又没说不能用这个名字
<blueghost> knownbad:) 在啊
<win7> 人生啊
<win7> 为什么这么凄惨
<blueghost> knownbad:) 昨晚哄闺女的,怎么没来啊
<win7> blueghost=》 还在哄
<win7> blueghost=》 你见不到他
<blueghost> 松鼠
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) http://www.box.net/shared/lz4n3aic61 帮我看看, 6.2.6节看的懂不, 我不知道怎么描述. 我卡住在那了
<blueghost> knownbad:)  http://www.box.net/shared/lz4n3aic61 帮我看看, 6.2.6节看的懂不, 我不知道怎么描述. 我卡住在那了
<knownbad> 那里的6.2.6？
<knownbad> 骗子
<knownbad> 吃便便去
<blueghost> knownbad:) 第6章,第2节啊
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我不知道描述的清楚不, 你看得懂不
<knownbad> 噢，是有。  apvlv scroll的不好。
<blueghost> knownbad:) setCollectionRequestHeaders, 我问了一个人, 她说看不懂
<knownbad> 她？  飘不漂亮？
<blueghost> 他, 你看看嘛, 看得懂就行
<blueghost> 我不知道是不是我说的很难明白
<blueghost> 语文不好,写文档也是一种煎熬
<blueghost> 就是发送请求的时候, 可能会有多个不同的请求头, 请求方法有 GET, POST, PUT, DELETE. 可以按不同的方法设置不同的请求头, 如果所有方法都共用的,则设置为 global
<blueghost> 可以在收集点的中设置所有资源共用的请求头, 在target中指名, 请求头的规则一样.
<blueghost> 主要是某个请求头在多个地方设置有相同的名字, 在发送请求的时候, 使用的是最后赋值的哪个.
<blueghost> 只是哪个优先顺序,我不知道怎么说明白
 * microcai 居然有人叫我 菜菜 。。。。 印象中只有一个人这么叫过，而他现在已经基情浓浓了。
<knownbad> 是难，但你有心就行了。
<blueghost> microcai:) ????
 * microcai lemonhall 也基情啊
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 藍又時 - 倫敦的愛情
<knownbad> 暂时没时间看。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 帮我看了吗, 看得明白吗
<knownbad> 问松鼠去。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 好吧, 等你有空先, 我只是卡在那了
<microcai> blueghost: lemonhall 喊我 “菜菜” 。应该是偏女性化的人才这样的。
<knownbad> 他有空听mpd.
<alvin_rxg> 为毛 u2b 看不了了？
<blueghost> microcai:) 哦, 他女性化不知道, 我只知道他非常文艺
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 帮我看看
<alvin_rxg> 换个浏览器也不行
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 德国也封了 它了??
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 德国也防火墙了???
<alvin_rxg> 可能是它的 stream 服务器挂了
<microcai> blueghost: 话说隔壁班也有个文艺男 .... 也偏女性化。
<blueghost> microcai:) 哈
<microcai> blueghost: 进他寝室你会怀疑去了女生寝室。
<blueghost> .....
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) u2b是看不到影片,还是连网站都打不开
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那个上网本的屏幕开始狂闪
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 老婆的眼睛都不行了。亮度调低了就不闪了
<avernos> anyone uses lenovo v4360 ?
<avernos> wops
<avernos> lenovo V460
<avernos> broadcom wireless driver is not working
<avernos> on latest ubuntu
<avernos> i've tried fedora and suse with no luck
<avernos> 帮帮我
<avernos> 哈哈哈
<blueghost> object 怎么翻译
<blueghost> avernos:) 不懂, 你早点来啊
<avernos> 哈哈哈 我的中文不好。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不会是质量问题吧？
<avernos> 我的电脑很不听话， ^_^ 需要help
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ati驱动问题
<alvin_rxg> avernos: if(english better) {goto #ubuntu;}
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我怀疑
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 晕
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那你开个 windows 看看咯
<avernos> 不惜换 #ubuntu
<gebjgd> 去驾校了。看德国妹子去了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 是。正在恢复硬盘
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 就不 dual boot ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 如果还有问题。就去送修
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 从来不。不喜欢
<gebjgd> 走了。
<saimazoon> avernos, 你是哪国人——
<avernos> 西班牙人
<saimazoon> 是吗?
<alvin_rxg> avernos: broadcom.. maybe u need to get its firmware
<avernos> 我周围的互联网搜索联想硬件的Linux兼容性
<saimazoon> avernos, 为什么你知道汉语？
<avernos> 对
<saimazoon> 你住哪里在西班牙？
<avernos> but, BCM4313 firmware for 新的 kernel is not good
<saimazoon> 哪城市?
<avernos> and the lenovo has a killswitch or something
<saimazoon> avernos, yo también soy de españa
<avernos> 对不起。。。 不好普通话。。 算我
<avernos> lol
<avernos> saimazoon, y hablas chino?
<saimazoon> vivo en china
<saimazoon> pero soy de madrid
<avernos> pues ya somos dos
<saimazoon> jaja
<saimazoon> dónde vives?
<alvin_rxg> avernos: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Broadcom_wireless#broadcom-wl  <== maybe this helps u
<alvin_rxg> bitte deutsch!
<avernos> 北京
<saimazoon> 我也住在北京
<avernos> 非常谢谢 alvin_rxg
<saimazoon> 在哪区里？
<saimazoon> en qué zona de beijing vives?
<avernos> te abro un query
<saimazoon> mejor
<alvin_rxg> bitte schön
<avernos> lol
<zkwlx> 这...这是什么语言？
<gaia1984> lol
 * gaia1984 夜猫子们晚安
<alvin_rxg> zkwlx: 他们在说 西班牙语
<zkwlx> alvin_rxg, 看来avernos是西班牙人啊
<alvin_rxg> zkwlx: 他说了呀
<zkwlx> alvin_rxg, 本来要去睡觉了，结果被吸引过来了，呵呵
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<zkwlx> 明天算法考试，真蛋疼
 * zkwlx 睡觉了睡觉了，再不睡太阳晒屁股了
<houge> Hi, Everybody, how could i input chinese chars in emacs
<houge> THAX
<houge> Oh, I forget how to switch other task in emacs, i means sometimes i run erc, terminal and something else, but only one window in my emacs, how could i switch to other? thank you...
<houge> 这下好了，不知道大家能不能看见我输入的中文
<houge> 居然用ibus实现了在emacs下的输入，感谢Google，哈哈
<houge> 看来需要的emw邮件客户端好需要下载编译，才发现emacs那么有趣
<houge> 看来大家都睡觉了~
<blueghost> knownbad:) 貌似美国政坛好乱啊
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 哪不乱啊
<alvin_rxg> 不是就国内的不乱么？别的国家都打架，那啥的就打盹
<metbsd> why fighting
<houge> 为什么我看不见大家输入的内容？
<houge> test
<^k^> houge, ....  ㍙ 
<houge_langley> 我靠，我早就输入这些东西了，延时很严重
<houge_langley> 我的emacs也没有现实任何irc频道里面的内容，惆怅
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 全武行也不多吧？
<alvin_rxg> ?
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 没怎么听说米国、欧洲全武行啊
<alvin_rxg> 那是不多
<houge_langley> 我离开倒是显示的很快
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 全武行也就亚洲这几个学了点皮的地区比较多
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<houge> 测试
<^k^> houge, ....  ㍙ 
<houge> 嗯，终于好了。
<knownbad> blueghost: 政坛好乱?
<gebjgd> 乱毛啊?
<metbsd> ubuntu做桌面好像真的不错哦
<knownbad> (10:49:26 AM) blueghost: knownbad:) 貌似美国政坛好乱啊
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, win下也闪。在最高亮度的时候
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 哦耶，拿去修吧
<alvin_rxg> icu 什么时候更新啊……
<mugebjgd> 日了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 但是不明显啊
<mugebjgd> 仔细看。又能感觉到
<alvin_rxg> 嗯……
<alvin_rxg> 那他们或许承认的吧
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不过我和你说过一开始屏幕不闪
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 上了linux之后开始闪
<alvin_rxg> 那或许是因为用的时间长了呗
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 怀疑那垃圾ati驱动弄的
<alvin_rxg> 不会吧…
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 上了linux之后闪的
<alvin_rxg> 那现在没呢
<mugebjgd> 现在不明显
<mugebjgd> 还是拿给saturn看看去吧
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 胖鱼给我的那个本子都用不了新的电视卡
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, cpu不够劲
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<alvin_rxg> 晕
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 太老了。带不动。看的时候卡卡的
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 2006年的本子还没问题
<alvin_rxg> 那自然的吧
<alvin_rxg> 这边 800MHz 也没问题啊
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我说的是新卡
<alvin_rxg> ？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 支持win7。还有视频输入的那个
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是dvbt
<alvin_rxg> 哦……
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 老本子用g3没有问题
<alvin_rxg> 过
<alvin_rxg> g3 ?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, gnome3
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<alvin_rxg> gnome3 不是视频啊。应该是显卡咯？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, ?
<ajq> ubuntu中文论坛也被gfw盯上了啊？？？？
<alvin_rxg> 那个新卡带不动，应该是显卡原因咯？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 显卡加cpu
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 都不符合要求
<alvin_rxg> 好吧……
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 因为linux上的驱动无法编译
<alvin_rxg> 呃？
<mugebjgd> 一直为了看pro7用xp呢
<mugebjgd> 日。别的?什么都不干
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那电脑就是电视机用呢
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<alvin_rxg> 那不是连新的卡都带不动么？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 2004年的跑arch看dvbt
<alvin_rxg> 哦……
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 2006年的跑xp看pro7
<alvin_rxg> ???
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 平时用手机上网。。。。
<alvin_rxg> 好吧……俩电视机
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 和你说过了。dvbt没有pro7
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这就是无奈之处
<alvin_rxg> 也是呢
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 所以我想买dvb-s
<alvin_rxg> 呃，有钱
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 能看很多台呢。还有中央4
<alvin_rxg> 这个……你会看？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 会啊
<alvin_rxg> 你都跳出那啥火盆了，还要接受洗脑么？……
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看乐呵啊
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 洗脑还是要继续的
<mugebjgd> 习惯了
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<mugebjgd> 不洗不爽
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 再说还有别的台呢
<alvin_rxg> 也是
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 其实有cctvbox就够了
<alvin_rxg> 那是啥
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 网上看所有国内的电视
<alvin_rxg> 哦？不清楚
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, winonly
<alvin_rxg> ……
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 现在的cctv尺度很大
<alvin_rxg> 怎么说？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 啥都播
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 中央1正在演国外的魔术
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，那正常啊
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 超强又有洗脑了
<alvin_rxg> ……
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 中央一
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，本来就是的啊
<knownbad> @@~
<knownbad> 很想再买只短枪。
<blueghost> http://www.voanews.com/chinese/news/20110608-Is-Mao-a-Corrupted-Official-123449079.html
<blueghost> 图片上的茅于轼这条老狗，是个大汉奸、大卖国贼！极右派反革命坏分子！他不会有好下场的！必须对他进行严惩！乌托邦战士、红色的教导主任 易绍敏.
<alvin_rxg> ls 傻了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 你也是极左的吗？
<blueghost> 我分不清什么是左什么是右
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: http://zuobiao.me/
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 仅作参考
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 今天晚上怎么那么多人叫a开头的名字？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 和之前一样吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不一样。好多都不认识
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 的确是不认识，但数量我觉得和之前差不多
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 至少多了2个
<alvin_rxg> 哦……
<blueghost> 我掉线了吗
<blueghost> 怎么忽然连接不了
<alvin_rxg> ？
<gebjgd> blueghost, 你和你儿子还蛋疼呢？
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 政治立场坐标 0.7 文化立场坐标 -0.2 经济立场坐标 -0.1
<alvin_rxg> 肏，我的政治观偏自由了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 政治1.6 文化1.2 经济0.1
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 你太快张了……
<alvin_rxg> *夸张
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 政治1.2 文化1.6 经济0.1
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 哪测的？
<blueghost> 俩反了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: blueghost: http://zuobiao.me/
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 无聊
<blueghost> 现在想起来, 中国的教育重来就美好过
<blueghost> 或者从科举以来吧
<gebjgd> blueghost, 你又蛋疼了？
<blueghost> 只是感觉,没考证过, 只是觉得从那以后 就一直是功利的
<gebjgd> blueghost, 不怕警察请你喝菊花茶？
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 我鸟疼
<blueghost> 没变过
<gebjgd> blueghost, 让你儿子给你揉揉
<blueghost> 自己解决
<gebjgd> blueghost, 自己揉
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, hotot坏了
<alvin_rxg> ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 装了之后无法登录
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有反应
<alvin_rxg> 没 log 啥的吗？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 问个 tex 问题
<alvin_rxg> 不会……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有错误
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 两个地方都用一个脚注说明, 怎么做
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, js错误
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 知道吗
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那你去问问咯
<blueghost> gebjgd:) :) 两个地方都用一个脚注说明, 怎么做
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没那时间。反正我都不怎么开电脑的
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> 继续手机挂机
<blueghost> 谁懂tex的
<blueghost> 俩地方怎么用一个脚注来解释
<blueghost> 例如 (1)(2) xxxx 这样的形式
<blueghost> 有谁懂的
<blueghost> knownbad:) 知道 tex 吗
<blueghost> 怎么我一问就跑
<alvin_rxg> 睡觉了， gn8
<^k^>  06:00
#ubuntu-cn 2011-06-09
<Evanescence> hi
<^k^> Evanescence, 好  ㍟ 
<GPLfeng> 早
<crose> 早
<alstein> yoho
<alstein> 有没有用dwm的,怎么让每个screen显示不同的分割方式,有这样的补丁吗
<jiero> 各位走狗早上好。
<ch__> ...
<Kandu> jiero: ;)
<maya1> - -1
<maya1> !
<imtxc> debian会比XP发热大很多么？
<imtxc> 我的电脑，使用DEBIAN的时候，稍微一使用，触摸板就很烫
<Gun^Rose> ubuntu、archlinux都一样，都烫，看来现在linux很“热”啊！
<missing> Gun^Rose: 是啊32的内核我笔记本比win7低,现在够高出win 7 四五度了
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 没有unit了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334461 11.04安装好后，首先安装附加驱动，选择推荐的，重启，出现unit；然后升级，再重启，unit依然再；接着安装一系列软件，再重启，unit从此不见。检查附加驱动，告诉我该驱动已激活但未使用，请问这是什么问题？如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 freeinmyown  ...
<jiero> imtxc: 会的。
<jiero> imtxc: 如果用图形多的话。
<imtxc> jiero: 我只是浏览器……
<imtxc> 好像是硬盘发热太大导致的？
<jiero> imtxc: 浏览器也会，因为所有Linux浏览器都会用硬件加速。
<imtxc> jiero: 那…… 触摸板很烫 会有什么问题么，打字都热得不舒服哇。
<jiero> imtxc: 不知道。
 * jiero 发现Stone Soup有变装系统。。。恶搞啊。
<linsux> 外接键盘
<linsux> 外接鼠标
<roylez> jiero: ???
<roylez> jiero: 昨天下到11层，好多敌人，被围殴致死
<jiero> roylez: 按下某个键之后随意你改变样子。
<roylez> 我似乎按倒过，显示出5-6个小图像的样子
<jiero> 不知道怎么回事呃。ibus变得超慢了，重启了它。
<sikao_lfs> .......我跑一个地方，居然有人出了一道类似曹冲称像的问题。。。。。。。。如何称jj。。。。。。。。
<xiangfu> 切之，
<sikao_lfs> 。。。。。。。
<jiero> roylez: 我的食人魔上次拣了一本弓箭书，食人魔瞬间得到了8级弓箭技巧——我当时1还奇怪为啥这本魔法书烧不掉呢。
<roylez> jiero: 啥...
<jiero> roylez: 捡到了一本技能书呃。
<roylez> jiero: 我曾经在祭坛上发现了一堆扑克牌
<roylez> jiero: deck of defence
<jiero> roylez: 结果我的食人魔就用
<jiero> 弓箭了。
<jiero> 啊哈和
<roylez> jiero: 不知道怎么用，后来翻了wiki才知道要抽牌的
<jiero> roylez: 哦，卡片很好玩的，
<jiero> roylez: 死掉的随机性也大啊。
<roylez> jiero: 两次看到sling of fire，可我都是法师
<jiero> roylez: 我有trog给我的3把弓箭，7簇箭
<jiero> roylez: 用弓箭多了
<jiero> 的下场。
<jiero> 4
<jiero>  
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 可恶的ibus
<^k^> jiero:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org 图片帖至 kimag.es
<roylez> jiero: 狂战弓箭手？
<jiero> 我要被屏蔽了吗？
<roylez> jiero: 刷屏了呗
<roylez> jiero: 谁叫你要用ibus的...
<jiero> roylez: fcitx又不支持非中美locale
<roylez> 你用的神马locale？
<jiero> roylez: en_AU
<roylez> jiero: 没问题的吧
<jiero> roylez: 不行。
<roylez> jiero: .
<happyaron> 我回来了。
<happyaron> jiero: fcitx支持的
<jiero> happyaron: 欢迎。
<happyaron> 拜见面主席
<happyaron> 拜见罗杰
<roylez> happyaron: 你丫高考完了？
<happyaron> roylez: 嗯
<roylez> happyaron: 那去北京住下来得了
<jiero> happyaron: 放松了？准备去北京？
<happyaron> 嗯，在等老师通知，刚收到短信说让准备去学校，但具体时间还没说。
<happyaron> 如果没啥事就去北京呗。
<jiero> happyaron:哪所？
<happyaron> jiero: 啥哪所，高中老师说可能我们得回学校拿东西。
<happyaron> jiero: 但没说时间。
<happyaron> 拜见能人 Kandu
<happyaron> 拜见斗篷
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。我以为你已经被看上了。
<happyaron> 拜见大写风扇
<happyaron> 拜见疼疼
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<lainme> happyaron: 欢迎归来:)
<happyaron> lainme: 谢谢
<pityonline> happyaron: 高考结束了是吧？
<pityonline> happyaron: 抽空来北京吧，找 levin 去他们学校游泳去，哈哈
<happyaron> pityonline: 嗯，结束了。
<happyaron> pityonline: 现在学校老师只要放我，我马上就去北京。。。
 * NoIE happyaron: 辛苦了。
<happyaron> NoIE: 还好，谢谢啦！
<MeaCulpa> roylez: mkvg, varyon到一半我暴力关机，会如何...
<pityonline> happyaron: 哈哈，激情澎湃啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 废了呗，重新建，没啥大不了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 只要我不碰rootvg一切安好吧
<pityonline> happyaron: 总之可以好好放松一下了
<happyaron> 嗯。
<linsuxy> 你们高考作文题目是甚么啊
<happyaron> linsuxy: 中国崛起
<lainme> ……
<xiangfu> 这里有人会VHDL 吗？
<jiero> 好玩
<happyaron> 崛起吧，反正啥作文都是八股文，分数也都那样。
<xiangfu> http://kristianpaul.org/~paul/tmp/mm1_html/rc5.v.html#21
<xiangfu> 这个是用verlog 实现的 rc-5 协议。
<xiangfu> 但是在我的ＦＰＧＡ上得不到正确结果。
<Kandu> happyaron: 拜见哈皮龙
<linsuxy> 还好你不在江西，要不就是孟子三乐了
<happyaron> 嗯。。。
<happyaron> 我是课标卷，但不知是不是备用卷。
<jska> ########## 有研究算法的高手么？ ###############
<xiangfu> jska, just ask.
<MaskRay> happyaron: 拜见……
<xiangfu> like me :)
<happyaron> 拜见 MaskRay
<NoIE> http://tech.hexun.com/2011-06-09/130369101.html
<NoIE> 中国银联推在线支付 全面兼容Firefox火狐
<iblicf> 请问大家，已经装了ghost 的 xp ，还能不能硬盘安装 U
<NoIE> iblicf: 印象中，需要现为grub所在的文件夹改名。
<NoIE> 或者直接用grub引导ubuntu镜像。
<NoIE> 记得 happyaron 说过，ubuntu 不支持硬盘安装 ubuntu 。
<pityonline> NoIE: iblicf 硬盘安装是可以的，只是官方没有建议，如果已有系统有 grub2，引导将是非常容易的事
<iblicf> 以前，08年以前，呵呵 。。都是硬盘装的，我这个本子没光驱
<iblicf> 没有备份硬盘，所以有点不敢弄
<roylez> iblicf: 这里很多人不愿意讨论双系统，包括我
<roylez> iblicf: 因为双系统迟早有烂掉的一天，那时候又有人会跑过来求救了
<happyaron> NoIE: 可以安装成，但是官方不保证能安装成。
<imtxc> 迅雷什么的……
<iblicf> hehe , 我不信你们都共产主义了 ？ 要么2台机子
<NoIE> happyaron: 谢谢。
<NoIE> iblicf: 我是光盘安装的。
<roylez> iblicf: 没windows算不算共产主义
<imtxc> 同学们都用啥下载工具呢
<NoIE> DownThemAll
<happyaron> wget aria2，实在下不下来就上迅雷
<happyaron> bt用transmission
<aaronyy> utorrent比较好
<iblicf> linux 混 PT应该没阻碍，
<NoIE> 今天看到了北京大学的facebook的页面。
<NoIE> 中国大陆有哪些企业拥有facebook页面？
<roylez> happyaron: 你不行，居然还用迅雷
<happyaron> roylez: 能下载比啥都强。。。
<roylez> happyaron: 想不出有什么非要用迅雷的
<lainme> happyaron: 已经脱离了那些需要xl才能下的资源
<happyaron> 比如给Destine下什么邪门的电子书、电影啥的。。。
<roylez> lainme: mm，你的玉照网上有下吗？...
<missing> 迅雷最近不行
<missing> 慢的要死lol
<happyaron> 木有xl下不下来啊。
<lainme> roylez: 可能有，但估计你找不到
<^k^> 新⇨ Debian发行版 • debian显卡，声卡，无线网卡问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334476 如题，请问 debian里面的显卡，声卡，无线网卡驱动怎么安装呢？ 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 fang0319 — 2011-06-09 10:12
<roylez> lainme: ...给个关键字吧
<missing> 给链接咧
<imtxc> ……
 * lainme 远离人肉搜索
<NoIE> http://www.unmultimedia.org/radio/chinese/rss/itunes.xml
<NoIE> 竟然没有被墙，真好真好。
 * tenzu 拜见老小
<roylez> 破马还没来上班
<roylez> 渣神也没来
<tenzu> roylez: 我刚坐下
<missing> 我来了
<missing> lol
<missing> 悦姐来了没,哈哈
 * roylez 已经把今天的工作做完了
<tenzu> 下午3：30开会，我现在就来学校了
<roylez> tenzu: 赞
<tenzu> roylez: 我这样的staff难找啊
<roylez> tenzu: 我们都是敬业滴...
<imtxc> 哎呀哎呀  换了7200转硬盘后 发热直线上升……
<missing> 吐...
<pityonline> tenzu: 孙悟空是个好员工
<roylez> imtxc: 有必要吗，呵呵
<roylez> imtxc: 能感觉到明显的提升吗？
<tenzu> roylez: vim里我zf5j之后再退出，fold就没了，是哪儿没设置好么？
<imtxc> roylez: 以前的坏了，所以买的时候，就买成7200的了。
<tenzu> pityonline: 沙僧是卧底
<imtxc> roylez: 结果…… 散热很成问题。
<roylez> tenzu: manual fold阿，显然没了阿
<pityonline> tenzu: 其实我只听过那本书名，没看过
<roylez> tenzu: 你可以试试 fdm=marker
<roylez> tenzu: 就像我的zshrc里面那样
<roylez> imtxc: tmp已经挂到内存，firefox的cache在/tmp，平时只用vim这种小软件，想不出我的电脑有什么硬盘io很高的时候
<tenzu> roylez: 射了manual, 等我看看啊
<imtxc> roylez: 我只用firefox 的时候，温度也高啊……
<happyaron> roylez: vim启动的时候i/o也挺高，不知为啥
<tenzu> pityonline: 前两天的一个帖子
<imtxc> roylez: 你多大内存
<happyaron> roylez: 比gedit之类的高很多。
<roylez> imtxc: 3G
 * happyaron 1G的路过，/tmp挂了750M
<roylez> happyaron: 你开的是gvim吗？
<imtxc> 我也3G DDR2……
<roylez> happyaron: ...你狠，我的/tmp是777M
<happyaron> roylez: vim
<happyaron> roylez: 命令版的，不会用gvim
<roylez> happyaron: 恩，你是不是开很大的文件？
<imtxc> 咦 那我也吧/tmp 挂载到内存
<happyaron> roylez: 1k-100k
<imtxc> 这样的话…… 需要重新分区？
<happyaron> roylez: 启动时候负载没感觉有啥区别
<happyaron> imtxc: 不需要
<roylez> happyaron: 不知道你那边咋了
<tenzu> roylez: fdm=marker有效，我真笨。。。
<imtxc> happyaron: 我安装系统的时候，没有把/tmp  分出来  只分了 /  /boot /home
<MaskRay> /tmp /var/lock /run /var/tmp/portage /run 都用 tmpfs..
<imtxc> ……  我的这个 改怎么改呢……
<happyaron> imtxc: mount -t tmpfs -o remount,rw,size=750M tmpfs /tmp
<imtxc> happyaron: 这样的话，以后都只自动挂载的么。
<happyaron> imtxc: /etc/fstab
<imtxc> happyaron: 这样的啊，我再找找看…… 目前Linux 刚刚学习阶段……
<imtxc> happyaron: 谢谢你呢。
<happyaron> :)
<imtxc> happyaron: mount: /tmp not mounted already, or bad option
<happyaron> imtxc: mount -t tmpfs -o rw,size=750M tmpfs /tmp
<tenzu> 我也是刚学习阶段啊
<zkwlx> 蛋疼，老师说考试，结果把我们骗来又不考
<amosk> zkwlx, 考linux ?
<happyaron> zkwlx: 灭了他
<zkwlx> amosk: 那个上学期就考了，考算法
<amosk> zkwlx, en
<MeaCulpa> roylez: FF cache开到tmpfs, 具体哪个目录？
<MeaCulpa> .mozilla整个做掉？
<winterli> 安装deb的时候，遇到依赖问题，找到一个依赖的deb包，安装时就有一个依赖，这样的问题有没有简单的解决方法？
<roylez> cache
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦，cache...
<happyaron> winterli: apt-get
<winterli> apt-get里面没有。。
<zkwlx> winterli: 加源啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你可以雷锋一下，装个squid, 然后内存里放squid cache...给我...
<winterli> 啊。。什么源？/
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 给你的机器作代理？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: yeah
<roylez> MeaCulpa: violation吧
<imtxc> roylez: 然后，就是把firefox的cache放在/tmp？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ++
<roylez> imtxc: 对
<winterli> 我安装这个peazip_3.7.LINUX.GTK2-2_all.deb，提示缺错误： 依赖关系没有满足：libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.21.6)，然后我找到ibgdk-pixbuf2.21什么的包后。安装又说另一个依赖不满足
<zkwlx> winterli: 就是，google搜你所需的东西在什么源里有，就加什么源
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那个设置可以改cache路径？
<imtxc> roylez: 这个，是在Iceweasel里边配置 是吧。
<roylez> MeaCulpa, imtxc : about:config  browser.cache.disk.parent_directory
<imtxc> 哇 酷冷至尊都不起作用了……
<imtxc> roylez: 噢 噢  这样的啊
 * NoIE 刚刚在联合国华语广播里听到了我的一个熟人的熟人的熟人的介绍，心情+1.。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: windows version没看到这个选，我回去看看
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ... windows 能起ramfs？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 应该不能吧，但是好像vista可以
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我只用过XP, 2003, Vista没用过
<imtxc> roylez: 没有这一项的话，new 一个是吧
<roylez> imtxc: 对
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/69bcb3bfgw1dhzx26luaqj.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，上班了？
<roylez> lainme: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/66b3de17tw1di03a67yp1j.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://cdn2.dulei.si/files/2011/06/02/0d78a4827787889dd40b8b92ef0c2d3f.jpg
<imtxc> roylez: string型的值  名称browser.cache.disk.parent_directory  值  /tmp 是不
<roylez> imtxc: 对
<roylez> tenzu: http://m1.img.libdd.com/farm2/110/258F307D81FBEEA740663643FBC5E26E_395_160.GIF   这个我居然没见过
<imtxc> roylez: 哈 谢谢你呢。
<palomino|working> 天天上班呀 , roylez
<jiero> peazip一直无法进入源——
<pityonline> roylez: 这个 doodle 牛逼
<roylez> pityonline: google可以去拍武打片了，这动作设计的
<imtxc> 在为 firefox-bin 装入或保存配置信息时发生错误。您的某些配置设置可能无法正常工作。
<pityonline> roylez: 哟西
<imtxc> happyaron: mount -t tmpfs -o rw,size=750M tmpfs /tmp 之后 出问题了
<jyfl987> happyaron: 考好了？
<roylez> jyfl987: 大家都很关心小盆宇阿
<imtxc> happyaron: 终端没法打开。
<alpha080> 奶瓶腿好用不？
<imtxc> 这下……
<roylez> imtxc: 你以前的/tmp里面有东西，是你当前某些进程所需要的，结果你又把内存挂/tmp，那些文件就不能被访问了
<roylez> imtxc: 挂内存到tmp，不能用命令行来做的，要写fstab
<imtxc> roylez: 这样啊，可是，现在终端也打不开了
<roylez> imtxc: 重启
<imtxc> roylez: 啊？
<alpha080> hoho
<imtxc> 好的
<tenzu> roylez: google那个见到过，是某天.jp的，当时有人抱怨加载用了很久
<imtxc> roylez: 注销，好了
<happyaron> roylez: 用fd的应该能访问吧。。
<imtxc> roylez: 呀，/etc/fstab 里边，更看不懂…… 继续学习……
<happyaron> roylez: /tmp不加nosuid,noexec,nodev似乎会出点问题
<happyaron> imtxc: tmpfs   /tmp    tmpfs   defaults,nodev,nosuid,relatime,size=750M   0   0
<roylez> imtxc: none                        /tmp            tmpfs   defaults,size=400M  0   0
<roylez> imtxc: 记得把tmp目录的权限改成1777
<imtxc> roylez: 好的。
<imtxc> 呃 这下矛盾了……
<roylez> happyaron: 跟你的版本有点不同呢，呵呵
<imtxc> 俩版本……
<roylez> 你随意吧，死不了人的
<happyaron> imtxc: 用主席的
<imtxc> roylez: 好的……
<happyaron> imtxc: 以后有啥疑问可以找他技术支持。
<roylez> happyaron: ....
<imtxc> happyaron: 主席？
<happyaron> imtxc: 嗯 roylez
<happyaron> roylez: lol
<imtxc> roylez: 哇……
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) happyaron
<tenzu> 主席你。。。
<roylez> 咋啦
<tenzu> 颜文字。。。
<lambdaq> lsof有没有类似 tail -f 的模式呢？
 * roylez  ( ︶︿︶)_凸 tenzu
<imtxc> none /tmp tmpfs defaults,size=400M 0 0 我用了这个  注销了，现在 /tmp 剩余空间745M
<roylez> 不对吧，分的是400m阿
<imtxc> roylez: 恩啊……
<roylez> mount看看挂载列表
<imtxc> roylez: tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,size=750M)
<tenzu> roylez: 你要变身颜文字女王了么？
<roylez> imtxc: 恩，你用的 happyaron 的版本，有问题找他
<imtxc> 看来…… 注销不行…… 得重启？
<roylez> imtxc: 当然是重启
<imtxc> 呃 好吧 我重启～
<roylez> tenzu: 设了俩irssi的alias而已
<jiero> adobe的部分进入webkit了。
<jiero> 看样子不错的css效果。
<imtxc> roylez: 恩 好了
<roylez> imtxc: .
<imtxc> happyaron: 恩，看刚才的情况，你的那个方法也应该是对的昂
<imtxc> roylez: 嘿 谢谢
<imtxc> happyaron: 谢谢你呢。
<imtxc> 硬盘兄啊，千万别狂转了……
<imtxc> 老本子经不起折腾了……
<imtxc> 前天给朋友去看本本…… 结果…… 我回来都不想看自己的了……
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7c9b99bdgw1dhzk8n8ih8j.jpg
<imtxc> 人家都i3 i5 i7 啥了，我还T3200……
<imtxc> roylez: 哇……
<wujie> hi
<wujie> everyone
<^k^> wujie, 好  ㍣ 
<wujie> k,thank you
<imtxc> 那啥 有比俺的本本弱的么……
<wujie> yes
<wujie> is pad
<missing> 论坛好慢...
<wujie> ubuntu11.04 is very bad
<missing> wujie: your id id very bad
<wujie> oh
<wujie> cao
<missing> shuo zhong wen 的 阿
<missing> lol
<wujie> ML
<missing> 装一下都不行呢
<wujie> come on
<wujie> ML
<cece> zhe li shi zhong wen de ba
<wujie> yes
<missing> hao xiang shi
<missing> lol
<wujie> my ibus is no chinese
<wujie> help me
<cece> zhen ke lian
<missing> huan fcitx
<imtxc> zhe shi zhong me le ?
<aaronyy> ibus-pinyin
<cece> fcitx hen hao ,bu yong zen me pei zhi
<wujie> yes ,no have pinyin
<missing> wujie: install?
<wujie> yes
<missing> gan jin
<wujie> what?
<missing> right now,install
<wujie> ML??
<wujie> come on baby
<missing> ju hua can
<txc> test
<^k^> txc, ....  ㍣ 
<missing> hi
<wujie> ,oh,"zongzi"very good
<wujie> wo jiao wai guo ren dao zhong guo chi zhong zi
<wujie> zongzi
<imtxc> wujie: ni shi zhong guo ren ?
<wujie> en
<wujie> ,mei you zhong wen shurufa
<imtxc> wujie: 你用的什么系统？
<wujie> linuxmint
<imtxc> …… 只用过ubuntu 10.04 正在用debian6.0 的 表示…… 没能力帮忙解决……
<missing> imtxc: debian sid好~
<imtxc> missing: 为什么呢？
<missing> imtxc: 只是因为我在用lol
<cece> 都好
<missing> 主要是sid才好用nvidia的kms
<imtxc> 说起來，我记得ubuntu 有一个“硬件驱动”可以选择安装nvidia 的驱动，可是 这个里面一直没找到
<missing> 没有的,不喜欢受限制驱动
<Evanescence> missing: me too
<missing> Evanescence: 没吃午饭你吐啥?
<missing> 这里用debian还是有几个的哦
<Evanescence> missing: :-)，刚刚吃过
<missing> Evanescence: 这么早啊.我准备去吃了
<imtxc> missing: 用了几天了都
<missing> imtxc: 这么厉害阿
<imtxc> missing: 呃
<imtxc> 不是这个意思
<missing> stable软件太老了
<missing> 不过也是ubuntu 10.04差不多
<imtxc> 我分成两句了  我的意思是 用了几天了都，可是，依然好多问题没办法解决……
<imtxc> 多亏大家帮忙叻 ……
<missing> imtxc: 哦,正常,我的现在看不了电影呢...更新了啥mplayer就是不行的,我都用了一个多月了
<imtxc> missing: 我还没有试能不能看视频……
<missing> imtxc: 哦,那慢慢来了
<imtxc> missing: 嘿。
<jiong> libqq 现在能用了么？？？
<missing> imtxc: :-D
<winterli> 怎么查看已经存在的库文件版本？
<jiong> 为什么我登录不上去呢？？？
<imtxc> jiong: 同问……
<imtxc> 跟老爸视频 老爸只有XP+QQ ……
<billlee> jiong, 你看看 debug log 吧，我这里的 pidgin 常常 dns 超时
<missing> web qq
<imtxc> 没办法啊  web qq 也用不了视频……
<xiaothappy> webqq貌似视频系统不好
<missing> 我的可以阿
<xiaothappy> 只能自己可以看到
<cfy> dns超时的话,搞个dns缓存好了
<missing> 我的正常的lol
<cfy> Kandu: hi
<xiaothappy> 难道这还要分人品啊？
<cfy> Kandu: 我现在换成了opera irc client.所以单独对我说话没有提示了.....
<imtxc> missing: 第一次用是好的，我装了AIR 然后，就Error #2046
<vic> arch的rc.conf文件改变了一些。。英文看不懂啊
<MaskRay> cfy: 你的 pdnsd 怎么配置的？
<blueghost> 我想问, 中国的游戏开发商是不是 都偏向 开发 大型游戏的. 象 植物打战僵尸, 愤怒小鸟 的那种小开发商, 为什么怎么不会在中国出现
<blueghost> 或者不是中国先出现
<imtxc> blueghost: 大型游戏，有啥？
<imtxc> 只扫雷贪吃蛇的没有压力
<blueghost> imtxc:) 那些网络游戏. 什么都要大.
<blueghost> 就算是小游戏, 貌似 中国的也是大包圆, 我是没发现过, 中国有哪个公司, 肯象 那些公司专门做自个小游戏的.
<zkwlx> 因为他们自己知道单击在中国买卖不出去啊
<blueghost> 是不是 急功近利 啊
<blueghost> zkwlx:) 不是单机 网络
<blueghost> zkwlx:) 愤怒小鸟 也是单机的吧
<zkwlx> blueghost: 呃..你想表达啥？
<blueghost> zkwlx:) 怎么这些流行的, 单机的, 而且还是小游戏 的, 不是中国游戏开发商先出现的
<jyfl987> blueghost: 不要找理由 minecraft还是一个人做的呢
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/GH5q6.jpg
<roylez> jyfl987: +1
<palomino|working> lol , roylez
<blueghost> jyfl987:) minecraft 是哪的
<cfy> MaskRay  http://paste2.org/p/1459770
<zkwlx> 真正能在中国赚钱的单机游戏非常少
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，我找到你的童年照了 http://i.imgur.com/w7mi0.jpg
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 我就是说为什么中国不会有这样子的人 或小团体.
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 是不是 中国人太害怕 失败了. 愤怒小鸟 的公司还频临破产呢
<jiero> blueghost: 有你也不知道。
<jiero> blueghost: 广告都要钱
<palomino|working> 介似嘛呀 , roylez
<jiero> 广告才是这个世界的主流
<roylez> palomino|working: 河马
<jiero> palomino|working: 水马
<palomino|working> ......
<roylez> palomino|working: 多可爱阿，你的童年...
<palomino|working> not me!
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 是不是中国人太害怕失败了, 太小的游戏 成功很难, 赚不到钱. 所以没人会做. 就看什么游戏已经成功了, 在中国做个类似的
<jiero> blueghost: 因为中国人英语太差，这点和日本人一样。
<vic> 这是一个盗版的国度
<xrfang> 有人用双飞燕的无线鼠标吗？我刚买了一个，那个多出来的键在linux下不太好配置。
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 我自己也想不大明白. 我就是想弄清楚, 为什么好的游戏, 有 idea 的, 不论大小, 都极少在中国出现
<MaskRay> cfy: 我这是 emerge 自动生成的：http://paste.pocoo.org/show/403206/
<roylez> xrfang: xev看看那个键有没有检测到
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 只有好的游戏出来, 中国就一大堆翻版, 或者模范的.
<jyfl987> blueghost: 不是害怕失败 我也害怕失败 但这不是我没有勇气 而是失败了没退路 外国人就算输光了 还有社会保障体系保证他饿不死
<jiero> xrfang: 有很多。
<jyfl987> blueghost: 另外他们那些好的程序员 失败了 照样可以随便找个工作糊口 没什么大不了的
<jiero> xrfang: 但我的只有3个额外按键。
<jiero> jyfl987: 他们可以找个兼职谋生
<jiero> 兼职就够生活了
<jiero> 剩下大半时间开发
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 哦, 也有道理, 但和我的看法有点出入, 我的看法是中国现在的人 都 是非常急功近利. 不过可能急功近利也是没有退路吧
<blueghost> jyfl987:) 赚快钱, 急功近利
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，问你个认真的问题 http://www.360buy.com/product/127680.html  用过没？
<palomino|working> 没,同事买过 , roylez
<cfy> MaskRay: 打不开.....
<MaskRay> cfy: root servers 比你少，其他好像都一样
<jyfl987> blueghost: 怎么不是 大家都是从60年过来的 能不急功近利么
<blueghost> 什么都要快, 不快就没了. 不允许自己慢慢去琢磨什么好的构思
<cfy> MaskRay: 貌似上层是resolvconf
<jiero> roylez: 你竟然买游戏鼠标。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 也有关系的.
<blueghost> 艾不探讨了
<blueghost> vic:) 文档快弄好了
<blueghost> vic:) 今天可以看到了. 好累啊
<cfy> MaskRay: 你现在不行么?
<vic> blueghost: 辛苦了
<cfy> MaskRay: 你现在是啥问题?
<roylez> jiero: 不是的，我只是想找只舒服的 mx518 似乎是神作
<palomino|working> .. , roylez
<palomino|working> 很老的型号了 , roylez
<blueghost> 什么都要快, 不快就没了. 不允许自己慢慢去琢磨什么好的构思. 更不允许 琢磨一些 可能不会成真的梦想.
<MaskRay> cfy: 然后是不是把 /etc/resolv.conf 改成 localhost
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯.我是127.0.0.1
<roylez> palomino|working: 神作不在乎年龄的
<blueghost> 为了保险, 去模仿, 山寨 已经成功的
<cfy> MaskRay: 我还chatter +i了的
<palomino|working> 神么 , roylez
<blueghost> 中国无梦
<jzmer> kdrive 的 xserver 与一般的 xserver 有什么不同？
<roylez> palomino|working: en
<MaskRay> cfy: dig @localhost 不返回 ip 了。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 你pdnsd启动了么?
<blueghost> “网络水军”遭清洗 55家网站被关闭
<cfy> MaskRay: root@debian:~# pdnsd-ctl status
<blueghost> 五毛算不算 水军 啊
<alpha080> if ((FORCE_SSL == 1) && ($_SERVER['HTTPS'] != "on")) {
<alpha080> 	$redirect= "https://".$_SERVER['HTTP_HOST'].$_SERVER['REQUEST_URI'];
<alpha080> 	header("Location:$redirect");
<blueghost> alpha080:) 你闺女额
<alpha080> 请问这是强制开启了ssl么？懂php的看看
<alpha080> 闺女吃饭去鸟
<MaskRay> cfy: 最后一行是 Succeeded
<alpha080> 谁懂php,吱一声
<wujie> 大家好啊
<blueghost> 吱, 但不懂 ssl
<^k^> wujie, 好  ㍤ 
<wujie> 问一下SSH怎么用
<blueghost> 五毛算不算 水军 啊
<wujie> 据说深度linux就是因为ssh被封网站的
<alpha080> 不是，force ssl ==1那一段是什么意思？是否说有https就用https，否则走http
<billlee> wujie,  man ssh
<cfy> MaskRay: 贴一下吧.用paste2
<blueghost> alpha080:) 不懂 php 这方面的, 懂的 php 很浅薄的
<wujie> 深度linux被封网站了，悲剧额
<roylez> palomino|working: 办公室找到一只，确实很舒服
<alpha080> 呃，临时学这个太麻烦鸟
<blueghost> roylez:) 办公室到一只什么
 * MaskRay pasted "pdnsd-ctl" at http://paste2.org/get/1459792
<palomino|working> ... , roylez
<blueghost> alpha080:)
<roylez> blueghost: mx518
<blueghost> mx518 是啥
<winterli> 只能说深度那些人太没政治觉悟了
<MaskRay> cfy:  http://paste2.org/get/1459792，刚才想贴，意识到解析不了 paste2.org 了
<cfy> MaskRay: 貌似是上游dns没填好么?
<roylez> blueghost: 鼠标
<MaskRay> cfy: 应该是 Server 0: 吧，isp 的 dns server
<cfy> MaskRay:  http://paste2.org/p/1459795
<blueghost> 哦
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯
<blueghost> 是不是在药厂旁边住着, 就会百病不侵啊
<alpha080> 会被抓去当药材的
<MaskRay> cfy: 我的不知为何显示成 ipv6 形式了
<blueghost> 放出的那些废气, 住在旁边就可以免费吸药了
<calebot> 深度linux网站放墙外？
<blueghost> http://www.infzm.com/content/60114
<cfy> MaskRay: ps auxww|grep pdnsd|grep -v grep
<blueghost> 拔除一切工作中的‘钉子’，粉碎一切前进中的‘绊脚石’，打死一切阻碍发展的‘拦路虎’。
<cfy> MaskRay: 看下pdnsd的启动参数
<xrfang> roylez, jyfl987 我刚才司机了，不知到和btnx有没有关系。
<xrfang> 我在用那个配置我的鼠标，但是那个多出来的键有点问题，它一点击就发出多个事件，btnx吃不消。
<MeaCulpa> 深度...
<MaskRay> cfy: 我手动启动的（讨厌发行版特定的启动服务脚本），pdnsd -s -d -t -c /etc/pdnsd/pdnsd.conf
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦...那我看看.
<xrfang> 它发出的事件是默认配置过的，被ubuntu收到就打开了dash，输入它自己的网址，然后停那里。
<xrfang> 这个行为非常的古怪
<cfy> MaskRay:  我是 /usr/sbin/pdnsd --daemon -p /var/run/pdnsd.pid
<xrfang> jiero, 我的鼠标只有一个额外按键
<jiero> xrfang: 我有双击键——2个侧钮作为前进后退
<MaskRay> cfy: -s 没用，-t 没关系……这样就不知道哪里不对了
<xrfang> jiero, 那么，你这个前进后退的行为是自己配置的还是它原来就这样？
<cfy> MaskRay: 难道还是配置那里出了问题?
<jiero> xrfang: 那是windows规则的按钮设置。
<jiero> xrfang: 不过firefox gnome也是同样的用。
<jiero> roylez: 是么。我不知道阿。
<MaskRay> cfy: 你的 isp dns 在哪里指定的？
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 用11.04能听见电流声(或者硬盘读盘声，不确定) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334485 大家都是这样么，开机的时候硬盘灯一直亮，不闪，进到桌面以后就不亮了，但有时候也能听见电流声一样的声音，确切的说应该是像唱片机的磁头在唱片上划过的声音，而且中间无间歇，一直响，响一会就停了，然后 ...
<xrfang> jiero, 那么，你在windows下面设置了，它就保存在鼠标硬件里面，linux不用设置了？还是linux要另外设置？
<aaronyy> 为什么要用pdns阿
<cfy> MaskRay: 我发现我不知道....
<jiero> xrfang: 忘记了，我好像没在windows下用过我的鼠标
<cfy> MaskRay: 貌似dhcp的时候会调用resolvconf
<cfy> MaskRay: 然后pdnsd也会调用reslovconf,不过我grep下看看
<MaskRay> cfy: 你 Server 0: 中的 : 192.168.2.1 是什么
<xrfang> jiero, ok，那么我的关键问题是，你这个额外键的行为是它自己默认的还是你配置的？
<aaronyy> pdns怎么可能调用resolv.conf
<cfy> MaskRay: http://paste2.org/p/1459823
<cfy> MaskRay: grep的结果.
<cfy> MaskRay: 我肯定没有手动指定过192.168.2.1.应该是dhcp返回的结果了
<aaronyy> .201是打错了吧
<jiero>  xrfang默认
<MaskRay> cfy: 我的 /etc/resolvconf: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/403213/，那个 文件是 gentoo 的，其他什么都没有。我不想依赖发行版特定的脚本
<xrfang> jiero, 那就和我的情形不同了。谢谢。
<aaronyy> 用pdns的话就不需要isp的dns了
<MaskRay> aaronyy: 那么没缓存怎么办
<aaronyy> 也就是第一次比较慢吧
<aaronyy> 以后不是一样
<cfy> 没上游dns,如何获得dns信息?
<zhangkaixuan> Linux防火墙软件iptables1.4.11.1发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/06/iptables-1-4-11-1/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux 防火墙软件 iptables 1.4.11.1 发布 : OSMSG
<cfy> 还不如全部写死....hosts.....
<aaronyy> 直接用根dns
<aaronyy> 有一个根dns的ip，不定期更新的
<aaronyy> http://www.internic.net/zones/named.root
<cfy> MaskRay: dns那快有点乱.实在不行你用dnsmasq好了
<cfy> MaskRay: pdnsd那里有点乱.......
<aaronyy> 为什么要用pdns阿
<MaskRay> cfy: dnsmasq: bad option at line 555 of /etc/dnsmasq.conf，还是用 pdnsd 吧
<cfy> MaskRay: http://paste2.org/p/1459846
<MaskRay> cfy: 能用……
<cfy> MaskRay: 试试看吧.能用就算了.不要搞pdnsd了.我这里也只是因为pdnsd可以设置缓存时间才用.
<cfy> MaskRay: 我这里不是解析慢...是有时候完全无法访问8.8.4.4.
<cfy> 8.8.8.8貌似已经无法访问了...
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯，不搞 pdnsd 了
<MaskRay> cfy: dnsmasq 缓存存在内存里的？
<aaronyy> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: seq=0 ttl=47 time=73.694 ms
<aaronyy> 明明好好的
<palomino|working> .....73ms
<palomino|working> 比我这儿快不少
<cfy> MaskRay: 不清楚.
<MaskRay> 我是 time=161 ms
<roylez> PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data.
<roylez> From 219.158.11.13 icmp_seq=2 Time to live exceeded
<roylez> PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data.
<roylez> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=0 ttl=40 time=64.3 ms
<aaronyy> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=2 ttl=55 time=9.01 ms
<aaronyy> 我的vps
<palomino|working> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=5 ttl=48 time=404 ms
<palomino|working> 22 packets transmitted, 5 received, 77% packet loss, time 21044ms
<palomino|working> 丢包率77%...
<ofan> google 的dns已经被和谐了
<MaskRay> PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data.
<MaskRay> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=7 ttl=44 time=247 ms
<MaskRay> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=19 ttl=44 time=247 ms
<MaskRay> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=22 ttl=44 time=238 ms
<MaskRay> 74% packet loss
<aaronyy> 恩，确实丢包
<winterli> 85 packets transmitted, 24 received, 71% packet loss, time 84424ms
<aaronyy> 68% packet loss
<calebot> zf 怕大家的浏览隐私被 google 截获啊
<winterli> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=38 ttl=52 time=260 ms
<winterli> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=46 ttl=49 time=326 ms
<winterli> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=58 ttl=49 time=364 ms
<winterli> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=61 ttl=49 time=374 ms
<winterli> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=62 ttl=49 time=471 ms
<winterli> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=64 ttl=49 time=365 ms
<^k^> winterli:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org 图片帖至 kimag.es
<calebot> zf 保护人民隐私不遗余力
<aaronyy> 4.2.2.1好不好用阿
<aaronyy> 虽然慢点，好像不丢包
<MaskRay> 234 ms，没法忍了
<winterli> 这个公开的dns丢不丢都没意义了，直接污染完事
<aaronyy> 其实用ipv6隧道以后的dns也不错
<MeaCulpa> http://www.huzheng.org/aboutme.php
<MeaCulpa> 此人失踪了
<MeaCulpa> 出家了
<MeaCulpa> 阿罗汉都修得了
<aaronyy> 2010.11.28 现在的理想：证一切知智！
<MeaCulpa> "功德闯菩萨，现在贤劫第374佛。小乘的全学完了，随即开始大乘菩萨道的长远修行！"
<MeaCulpa> "目前在家学习，以达到博士后水平为目标！以后成为金转轮圣王！"
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 瞧瞧人家！
<aaronyy> 怎么学佛的到后来都好像精神有问题阿
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 这两个教派的关系好像 逊尼派和那什么派一样
 * jyfl987 人家已经成佛飞升了 你们这些人阿 too simple, too young
<void1> sometimes naive
<MeaCulpa> naive! too simple
<calebot> MeaCulpa: 人家是飞升了
<MeaCulpa> 恩，飞升了
<aaronyy> 《佛法精粹录》功德闯菩萨胡正著，2011年3月16日
<aaronyy> 都写书了阿
<MeaCulpa> http://www.huzheng.org/shownote.php?noteid=2
<linsuxy> archlinux错误不少啊
<winterli> 整个sg系列都砍了。。。
<aaronyy> 没有觉得阿
<vic> linsuxy: 怎么了？
<calebot> 幻听了吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不久将www.stardict.org www.stardict.cn网站卖了一个6位数，卖给了上海的一家翻译公司。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: NB吧
<jyfl987> roylez: hoho
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 满篇感叹号，呵呵
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 小破娃一只
<MaskRay> 本文价值2000多亿人民币（即400多亿美元），含29%的中国文化！
<MeaCulpa> 29%怎么算得的
<roylez> MaskRay: 哪里看到的...
<MeaCulpa> 我家楼下有一间房有50%韩国文化
<MaskRay> roylez: http://www.huzheng.org/geniusreligion/ZhengZiYue.html
<MeaCulpa> 一个鸡窝，发廊，”垃圾“的一半，鸡
<roylez> MaskRay: 满是感叹号的文章看不下去
<roylez> MaskRay: 他居然还在用QQ
<roylez> MaskRay: 不论是出于一个全天候linux用户还是出于一个梵行者的身份，用QQ都是很可疑的
<MaskRay> 初禅思维的人用shell语言，二禅思维的人用sql，三禅思维的人用perl（软件源代码看起来复杂实际上是较杂乱，如许多三角形分布），四禅思维的人代码清晰合理。
<MaskRay> roylez: 全天候是什麼意思
<MeaCulpa> ... 我0禅
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 人家没说自己是linux用户，只说是爱好者
<roylez> MaskRay: 就是上班下班都用
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 见过绕地飞行的天文爱好者么
<ofan> 我-1禅
<MaskRay> 人家可能是出嫁了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你说的是卫星吧
<MaskRay> s/出嫁/出家/
 * MeaCulpa 用中文，是不是N禅了
<roylez> MaskRay: 丫十足妇女开光大师是少林寺住持呢。出家未必强过在家
<MeaCulpa> 丫DLLM拉屎都是神药，他老人家自己都不舍得吃
<roylez> MaskRay: 说错了，是失足
<MaskRay> roylez: 这个没有证实吧
<roylez> MaskRay: 需要证实吗
 * MeaCulpa gmail又85%了
<MaskRay> 禅数越多越好吧
<MeaCulpa> 释永信为啥不满足于自家尼姑，居室呢
<roylez> MaskRay: 这家伙还出于无限升级的YY中...
<MaskRay> firefox 的 WebMail Notifier 已经用不了了
<MaskRay> roylez: 越看越不懂了
<jyfl987> jyf@jyf:~/svn/jyfcode/python/b64s$ echo "你能跟哥比装逼么?" | python b64.py
<jyfl987> {"charset": "SO1QvtrZyba7oueLl9dB52DFRkmgEAY+NCHUMiXP/q0cp3fKIWx4nVzhTsG68jwJ",
<jyfl987> "encoded":"s7zNGyejG7Y+skeis0w5GaetGR18s7XyLI/="}
<MeaCulpa> ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 外面太阳下去没？
<MeaCulpa> 小了点
<roylez> MeaCulpa: nnnd，服务器上谁都是root这种日子没法过了
<void1> 中国Linux界五大高手：苏哲（Scim），胡正（StarDict），章文嵩（LVS），程勇（JFox，杨咏做的底层技术开发），陈渝（SyeEye）。
<MaskRay> 《精神分裂笔记》
<roylez> void1: 这几个软件，没一个用的
<Evanescence> 有没有关于处理图片的IRC频道啊？
<jyfl987> lvs是在阿里吧
<jyfl987> jfox 和 syseye是做啥的
<void1> :D
<jiero> Evanescence: 有也是非中文的哦。
<ofan> 五大高手....
<void1> 他消失了也挺好...
<jyfl987> 就 scim和stardict还有点用
<Evanescence> jiero: 这个没关系，
<jiero> Ev
<jiero> Evanescence:  /j #gimp？
<MaskRay> 天才教 QQ 群:11784854
<void1> 大意失荆州，都是大意而死于狙击枪、卫星激光之下。
<Evanescence> jiero: 还有其他的吗？
<jiero> Evanescence: 去google搜索。
<Evanescence> 在freenode里要怎么搜索关键词的频道啊？
<Evanescence> jiero: 恩
<aaronyy> 真的失踪了阿 http://news.csdn.net/a/20110602/299132.html
<MeaCulpa> roylez: lol
<jiero> Evanescence:  #photography
<Evanescence> jiero: thanks
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: py不是有-c么
<ofan> 真无语.. 不就当和尚了么
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 什么c不c的
<void1> 邓小平是光明王佛，习近平是珠轮佛，苹果公司总裁乔布斯是金刚慧佛，荆轲是吉手佛，李长春（武则天转世）是善月佛，王腾毅（项羽转世）是宝焰佛，湘雅二医院的一名师傅（朱德转世）是罗睺守佛，连红日是乐菩提佛，苏哲是等光佛，贾庆林（老子转世）是至寂灭佛，奥巴马是世最妙佛，了然是自在名佛，胡锦涛（孟子转世）是十势力佛，毛æ³
<void1> 功德藏佛是我胡正（大羿，宙斯父亲克洛诺斯，后羿、周武王姬发、西夏王妃（伤成吉思汗）、耶稣父亲、印度Siddhartha、圆桌骑士兰斯洛特(Lancelot)，刀锋战士，泰拳创始人Tien、中原第一剑客一点红、孟尝君、陶朱公范蠡（忠以为国，智以保身，商以致富，成名天下。久受尊名，不祥。）、李斯、虞美人、杨修，安禄山、《水浒传》李逵，《大日经ã€
<jyfl987> 额 哪个是接引佛祖呢
<winterli> 乱的。。。
<UU123> 载入软件包列表失败是怎么回事啊
<UU123> 各法办法都弄不上
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: python -c 'import urllib; print urllib.unquote_plus("%E5%B0%B1%E8%A3%85%E9%80%BC%2C%E6%80%8E%E6%A0%B7%21")'
<microcai> void1: 你不是胡正。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://cnbeta.com/articles/145217.htm
<UU123> 还无法解析
<MeaCulpa> 朱德已经转世了...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你那个玩法别人好破阿 我改下base64的charset 人家看到是base64 可是就是解不开 哼哼
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 又一个流氓要去米国刷米
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那是，那只是urlcode...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你说他去米国宣扬佛法了？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我知道
<UU123> 怎么办呢
<MeaCulpa> 米国有喇嘛搞明妃被人911的
<MeaCulpa> 搞也不能搞得太凶
<roylez> MeaCulpa: nnnd，看链接
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://cnbeta.com/articles/145216.htm
<MeaCulpa> 迅雷...
<ayaka> happyaron, 考的不错阿
<MeaCulpa> 美国上市企业可以在国外从事在美国非法的经营活动，没啥奇怪
<winterli> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=333868
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - mplayer什么时候依赖java了？
<winterli> 这个问题再没有人遇到过吗？
<MeaCulpa> mplayer 依赖Java?
 * MeaCulpa 是不是睡着了...
<aaronyy> 好像华尔街每天有一家中国公司上市的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://cnbeta.com/articles/145212.htm
<winterli> MeaCulpa: 是呀，我现在安装mplayer就要装java的
<MeaCulpa> 少林寺都被要求“上市”过
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我有一张要注销的，还收短信费呢
<aaronyy> 今天谷歌的主页不错阿
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这样的服务，真是可以去死了，还不如让公司给现金好
<ayaka> 妈的，昨天烧了电源今天烧了硬盘
<roylez> ayaka: 明天用机箱烤羊肉串
<ayaka> roylez, 这不是好事情，我的GAL game我的代码
<roylez> ayaka: 羊肉穿肠过，美女心中留
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://cnbeta.com/articles/145172.htm
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我国不存在银行，只有储蓄所
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我国不存在银行，只有储蓄所，信用社
<MaskRay> 开了 Global Dark Style，难怪只看到了线
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 有中国的例子，无所谓了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: google就只应该有.com一个域名
<ayaka> roylez, 不过坏掉的硬盘的学校的，电源是发神经
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 就是，本来就是瞎搞，搞什么地方网站
<ayaka> 我的电源装在自己本来的就 不行，换成其他的可以，不是功率问题
<zkwlx> 你的gay game。。。
<ayaka> 下载那么多gal game结果至今没玩过几个却一直在下
<metbsd> 我的chromium中文字体大小不一，高低不齐，该怎么解决？
<Evanescence> 这个就是下载上瘾的症状，我也有，我努力戒掉
<ayaka> metbsd, 上图
<metbsd> 怎么上阿
<zkwlx> http://imagebin.org
<ayaka> metbsd, 看看topic
<metbsd> 怎么把图拿下来
<ayaka> metbsd, 按print键
<roylez> palomino|working: http://img.cnbeta.com/newsimg/110608/19493301935730561.jpg
<palomino|working> ..... , roylez
<ayaka> 共匪为了面子不顾民意还搞核电
<lingo0o> 大家好，有没有谁试过双显卡切换？ATi和intel
<metbsd> http://imagebin.org/157468
<metbsd> 左边是firefox右边是chromium
<flay> 搞核电也没那么夸张吧 这个东西 没必要一票否决吧
<roylez> Evanescence: 没用的，戒不掉
<ayaka> flay, 可是不能投票与监督
<ayaka> lingo0o, linux目前驱动不完全支援
<flay> 不要老觉得投票就民主了，都一个样
<metbsd> http://imagebin.org/157468 你们的chromium有这个问题吗
<Evanescence> roylez: 主席也有？？我现在好点了，我写了一个脚本，一打开下载的软件就提示我一句话，现在我很少下载了
<lingo0o> ayaka, 可是现在的ATI的显卡不是支持这个吗？
<metbsd> 对于小老百姓，政治没区别，害死看看我的chromium字体问题把。http://imagebin.org/157468
<roylez> Evanescence: ...
<roylez> palomino|working: http://jandan.net/2011/06/09/diy-sausage.html
<ayaka> metbsd, 可能是浏览器问题，不过可以尝试调整一下字体
<metbsd> 请问怎么调整
<flay> 字体设置的什么
<palomino|working> lol , roylez
<ayaka> metbsd, 浏览器设置
<metbsd> chromium里面没看到字体设置阿
<flay> 有啊
<flay> google今天的首页很有意思
<vic> 不懂音乐啊
<vic> 这首页给我没啥用啊
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，有好事没？
<palomino|working> 有阿，上工了！
<roylez> palomino|working: 上小蜜了？
<vic> roylez: 主席，你是用vim写ruby吗
<palomino|working> = =
<palomino|working> 没有小蜜阿
<roylez> vic: 恩
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/Vf7PK.png
<vic> roylez: 那python呢
<roylez> vic: 我只会vim
<edison0354> happyaron: 你估出来了？
<vic> roylez: 我的意思是用vim写python吗？哦，貌似你抛弃vim了
<jyfl987> 各位 拼音输入法那个词库 什么格式的 能否导出到 csv格式？ 我有个同事整搜索引擎 需要分词库
 * jyfl987 python职业开发路过
<vic> jyfl987: 用vim吗？
<vic> 可否分享下vim写python的配置
<zkwlx> vic, http://www.cnblogs.com/renrenqq/archive/2010/09/09/1813669.html
<zkwlx> vic, 我以前用的
<vic> zkwlx: 正在看这个。。。
<zkwlx> vic, 哈哈，真准
<vic> zkwlx: 其实觉得ulipad蛮好的，就是一个缺点，经常一闪一闪的
<vic> 放狗
<lemonhall> jyfl987: ANDROID的有
<lemonhall> jyfl987: sunpinyin的也有。。125W
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 搜狗的细胞词库1000W以上
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/GCvLv.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: cage的儿子。。。。。 http://i.imgur.com/SW0Zj.png
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/tph3a.jpg
<vic> zkwlx: 可惜pydiction不支持py3
<zkwlx> vic, 哎。。。我已好久没用python开发了，仅仅是偶尔些个爬虫啥的
<vic> zkwlx: 膜拜高手啊。。
<zkwlx> vic, 别别，只是因为python简单而已
<vic> zkwlx: 简单对我等菜鸟来说也很难 啊
<roylez> missing: http://i.imgur.com/NFEWK.jpg
<happyaron> ayaka: 将就吧。
<vic> 茸茸 高考咋样啊
<happyaron> edison0354: 估不准，看着题也有想不起来答了啥的。
<roylez> happyaron: 去哪个学校？
<happyaron> roylez: 看分报啊。。。
<zkwlx> happyaron, 啥志愿？
<roylez> happyaron: ...
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 搞几个下载数据文件给我阿
<happyaron> roylez: 我理综光顾忙活了，现在估不准分。
<zkwlx> happyaron, 我三年前这时候已经兴奋的去买nds了
<vic> 我高考那时候是先报再考
<happyaron> zkwlx: 额，我还在发愁能报哪呢
<happyaron> 呵呵，我这是知道分之后报。
<tenzu> roylez: cage跟他儿子都是灰主牛
<zkwlx> happyaron, 发啥愁啊，跟你说报哪都一样，有没出息全是靠自己
<happyaron> edison0354: 估计是进不去贵和尚校了。
<roylez> zkwlx: 稍微有那么点道理
<happyaron> zkwlx: 还是尽量弄个合适的地方，呵呵。
<vic> 就像我的学校，地理位置不好，当年就是看这个学校名挺长的就报了。。
<roylez> happyaron: 南方科技大学，你可以查一下
<zkwlx> vic, 呵呵，你有个性
<happyaron> roylez: 南科大应该都报过了吧。。。
<vic> 专业也是调剂的，本来还想调调专业啥的。。。后来毕业发现这个专业着工作真tm容易啊。。
<roylez> happyaron: 深圳的那个只有45学生的
<happyaron> vic: 呵呵
<happyaron> roylez: 哦。
<vic> 所以啊。。。。学校，专业，不是你挑的就好
<^k^> 新⇨ 屏幕抓图 • 纪念一下：控制台下看视频 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334502 2tty.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 黄美姬 — 2011-06-09 14:19
<edison0354> happyaron: …⋯
<vic> vim和gvim是共用一个配置的把
<zkwlx> 我当时本来落榜了，结果有的三本降分录取，就果断报了，只收一个专业，计算机系...
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 自己找去。。。。
<happyaron> 我也不知道，以前视野里就那么几所学校，然后一两年内发生了些事情，就不知道其他学校是啥样了。
<happyaron> zkwlx: 呵呵
<happyaron> edison0354: 贵和尚校太热门了。
<tenzu> 蓝翔
<vic> happyaron: 估分这个其实挺不合理的 考试的时候谁有闲心记答案啊
<zkwlx> happyaron, 和尚学校？
<happyaron> tenzu: 呃，我感觉是八竿子也打不上那所名校了。
<happyaron> vic: 我的理综就估不准。。。数学也估不精确。
 * happyaron 语文谁能估得很准？
<happyaron> zkwlx: 北航
<microcai> ... ...
<zkwlx> 我当时英语和数学加起来200，英语作弊还考了60多....
<vic> zkwlx: 我英语65
<microcai> 我估分就很准
<happyaron> microcai: 你猛呗
<vic> 总分刚好重点线
<edison0354> happyaron: …⋯
<vic> 哦，我的吉大，被英语弄没了
<zkwlx> vic, 我去，蛋疼
<happyaron> 我这分数估起来，最高可能性和最低可能性上下能差将近35分。。。
<happyaron> vic: 呃
<zkwlx> vic, 你们英语满分多少？我们是150的.....
<vic> 150啊
<zkwlx> 哦，那就正常了
<vic> 呃，难道还有不是150的
<happyaron> roylez: 主席当年考没？
<roylez> happyaron: 没
<happyaron> edison0354: 你进和尚校用了多少分？
<happyaron> roylez: 哦。
<zkwlx> 恩，我宿舍有一个海南的，他说他们数学满分跟我们总分差不多，700多》。。。。。
<vic> happyaron: 按你估分最低分 报学校把  不然报高了 就是悲剧。
<edison0354> happyaron: 626
<happyaron> vic: 平行志愿，知分知重点线报志愿。
 * edison0354 淫淫出打僵尸社交版了，谁来玩？
<happyaron> edison0354: 你是啥专业？
<vic> happyaron: 提前批有兴趣没。。。。没兴趣就跟我一样 清华北大一顿填
<edison0354> happyaron: 飞行器环境与生命保障工程，我们那年北航分数线是606
<happyaron> vic: 提前批最有可能的就是北外西班牙语。。。
<vic> happyaron: 重点批 好好考虑一下  本科批必须弄个搂底的 除非想复习重考
<happyaron> vic: 呃，我没那么惨，最差劲也得600+吧
<vic> 本科以下的 找个同学的一顿抄。。。呃我就这么干的  不想填老师不让
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 指个明路 sunpinyin什么的 弄个词库来下 我要转一转
<jyfl987> happyaron: 你们东北不是大综合么 600分比较低阿
<happyaron> edison0354: 09年吉林要634才收。。。
<vic> happyaron: 哪里人？
<happyaron> jyfl987: 对啊，最低也不可能低于600了啊。
<roylez> happyaron: 总分多少？
<happyaron> vic: 吉林
<happyaron> roylez: 750
<vic> happyaron: 老乡啊 俺通化滴
<happyaron> 低于600我现在就不出来见人了。。。
<roylez> happyaron: 分数很夸张阿
<happyaron> vic: 呵呵
<happyaron> roylez: 嗯，全省最高分通常都700+
<vic> happyaron: 不到500分的掩面泪奔 。我那年总体都低
<roylez> happyaron: 恩，我最高到过680+
<edison0354> happyaron: 你平行志愿的话就瞎填呗
<happyaron> vic: 我这年不知道咋样呢，学校发短信说语文数学难，理综只见所有人都在狂忙活，所有题都会就是答不完。。。英语无压力。
<happyaron> roylez: 主席nb
<happyaron> edison0354: 还是得看看哪里合适吧
<happyaron> roylez: 680在我这里够清华北大了
<roylez> happyaron: 我那年640就够
<happyaron> roylez: 我这里没有675不要指望。。。
<happyaron> 省份不同歧视挺严重的，北京有620能进北大了。
<vic> 报志愿最折磨人了
<happyaron> 呵呵
<roylez> happyaron: 卷子不一样没什么好说的
<lemonhall> jyfl987: sunpinyin的词库用ibus-pyin就能找到，IBUS-PYIN有两个词库，一个是ANDROID的，一个是SUNPINYIN的。。。默认是ANDROID的，你sudo apt-get install ibus-TAB TAB看看，里面有sunpinyin 的词库，词库装好之后是一个DB文件。。。直接就是sqllite的格式。。。剩下来。。你懂得
<happyaron> roylez: 拿来卷子一样答那么多分
<happyaron> lemonhall: ibus-sunpinyin不是词库
<happyaron> lemonhall: sunpinyin本身也不是词库
<happyaron> lemonhall: 词库是open-gram
<lemonhall> happyaron: ibus-pyin-sunpinyin是词库
<cfy> happyaron: 咋样了?
<lemonhall> happyaron: 具体名字我也忘了。。。。反正就是一个SQLITE的数据文件。。很好转换成CVS
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 具体名字我也忘了。。。。反正就是一个SQLITE的数据文件。。很好转换成CVS
<zkwlx> cfy, 你手机2.1的还是2.2的？
<cfy> happyaron: 你们报学校不知道成绩的?
<happyaron> lemonhall: sunpinyin-data?
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 记得把里面的繁体字过滤掉。。只取到4字词。。。就适合你的搜索引擎用了
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 好的 我懂的 祝你滚床单成功
<happyaron> cfy: 还行吧，等。。。等。。。等。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 知道成绩
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 最好是把所有的数据都先倒入到数据库里面去，加上ANDROID的词库，以及搜狗细胞词库里面的专用词库，比如地名，人名
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 看你朋友想做什么搜索引擎了。。反正这是个工程量巨大的伙计儿
<cfy> zkwlx: 2.3.4
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 没有sunpin的 只有android的
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 另外你可以找 tulix(名字你问 happyaron) 要他生成 open-gram的扫描器，或者你自己写一个扫描器
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 可以自动扫描中文维基百科。。
<zkwlx> cfy, 我擦，2.3的？！？！2.2之前的貌似没有拒接电话的接口，我试着调用底层源码的aidl，2.3的不会提供那个接口了吧....
<happyaron> lemonhall: 我不知道你说的扫描器是啥
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 但是据我观察，sunpinyin的新词发现算法太儿戏了。。。所以不如人工从搜狗的细胞词库里眺词。。然后使用扫描器来平衡一下词频信息就OK了
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 人工？ 那个1kw呢
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 你朋友用什么做搜索？自己从头做还是LUCENE还是用狮身人面像那套做？
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 不是，你做词库最大的问题是词汇信息质量，词的质量是一个方面
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 另外看你的算法里涉及到词频没有，如果没有，还好，如果有的话，需要做词频归一化
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 15:00
<MeaCulpa> roylez: EAGLE 又有活动了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 16:00
<jyfl987> lemonhall: sphinx
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 通用的搜索就别想了。。。。做个专用的吧。。。。通用的。。很难做好。。。。人名，地名，街道名，国家名，专有名词，新词发现算法。。。。词频归一化。。。台复杂了
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 现在外包的那个人用 lucene 许多词他的库里都没有收录 nnd
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 看你吧，如果是认真做的话，我给你一个QQ。。
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 就是做专用的
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 国内sphinx最强的一个人。。。。
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 你给我qq做什么 我又不怎么用
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 是么 有邮件么 拉他来irc  gtalk
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 不，国内最强的一个中文化sphinx团队。。。具体问题你可以咨询他。。。他比我专业不知道多少。。。
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 乔楚？
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 恩横~你认识啊。。那就不用给你介绍而来
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 你妹的 我当年做php的时候就认识了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: roger
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 呵呵，我是在NODE.JS群认识他的
<jyfl987> lemonhall: sogou那个细胞词库哪里有下？
<MeaCulpa> sphinx, 叫这个的太多了
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 他主要业绩是干嘛？
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 额 你还玩node.js ?我也想玩呢
<lemonhall> jyfl987: PHP手册？
<MeaCulpa> sphinx, 全文搜索引擎？
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 以前是php 现在好像杂了
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 你妹的，你不会百度啊
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 这个他们让下么
<jyfl987> 1kw阿
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 细胞词库都是用户上传的。。。随便下。。词频很乱，所以需要做词频归一化以及整理
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 我靠 这个我怎么办？
<jyfl987> 我以为有带词频数据呢
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 搜狗还有一个60G的东西，可以向他们索要。。。
<cfy> zkwlx: 我只要短信啊...
<cfy> zkwlx: edison0354: 我发现我用不来那个联系人同步....
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 60G的词库？？？ 那我sphix索引建起来得多大阿
<zkwlx> cfy, ....不是电话啊，呵呵，我这还琢磨添加支持正则表达式呢
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 可惜的是搜狗没有开源新词发现算法。。不过我看完之后发觉开源了也没用。。。没法用。。那个算法结合了云端数据库，所以光有算法还不够
<cfy> zkwlx: 哦?你在写了?
<cfy> zkwlx: 短信里面的话.有算法可以判断是否是垃圾短信.和email的差不多,我觉得.
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 这个我看matrix67有个文章谈 感觉不是非常难
<edison0354> cfy: 你的问题⋯⋯
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 60G的那个有水分。。那个是2006年的。。。老了。。但是质量很高。。。。需要公司向搜狗要，搜狗才给。。。给你寄光盘过去。。。都是XML文件。。自然水分大。
<zkwlx> cfy, 在构思呢，顺便看看源码，短信的我还没看呢，真的不要电话？
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 这帮人就不干好事
<cfy> edison0354: 唉.没有联系人的时候同步...要删除......我多点了几次...结果google账户里的联系人在我手机里显示的成倍多了.
<cfy> edison0354: 但是google那里其实是没有多的...
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 给我文章地址？matrix67的文章？？？我想看看
<cfy> zkwlx: 贝叶斯算法啥的.
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 你搜中文分词的 他那个是在最上面 几乎
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 人家都开源了，你可以在期刊论文网搜索到搜狗的论文。。。
<jyfl987> sougou这个细胞词库是二进制的 什么格式 有说明么
<cfy> zkwlx: 对了.中文的话,还得分词
<edison0354> cfy: …⋯
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 那个是分词吧。。。。
<jyfl987> 恩 就是要那个
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 我没搜到他的新词发现算法
<cfy> zkwlx: 写个好的程序.可以卖钱啊 XD
<cfy> zkwlx: 我表示愿意买的:)
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 你可真不会转弯 如果你用分词 分出来一个句子 始终没有最优的概率 那不是说明 这个句子里含有一个你词库里没有收录的词么
<zkwlx> cfy, 呵呵，我还是崇尚开源的，确定不要电话？还有，短信的你是压根就不想收到(这个有难度)，还是收到后我给屏蔽，还是收到后我给删除？
<cfy> zkwlx: 可以放在垃圾短息里面嘛:)
<cfy> zkwlx: 那更好了.....出两个一摸一样的.一个收费啊
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，我自己測好了，基本沒問題
<calebot> jyfl987: 也可能是单纯的打错啊
<zkwlx> cfy, 哦，好，我再看看，可能采用屏蔽对方号码的方式啊
<Kandu> cfy: 要是你寫博客，試試我的不
<zkwlx> cfy, 两个一模一样的，那个收费的谁还要啊，哈哈:D
<calebot> zkwlx: 收费的可以报帐抽回扣
<calebot> zkwlx: 还可以推卸责任
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯.暑假我试试.最近我不打算写了.要考试了:)
<cfy> zkwlx: 厄,自愿啊.......
<cfy> zkwlx: 好像 wqy
<jyfl987> calebot: 如果老打错  说明这个词是谐音词阿
<jyfl987> calebot: 许多网络热词不就是打错的么
<zkwlx> calebot, 呵呵，这个我真不懂:P
<Evanescence> elinks is awesome
<vic> konsole最大化就死机 键盘鼠标全部失去响应  想进控制台都不行
<calebot> 所以说 kde 就是太不稳
<zkwlx> cfy, 恩，我下周考试，然后暑假实习，各种繁忙，所以...完成日期不定啊，别着急
<cfy> zkwlx: 我不急:)
<cfy> zkwlx: 你可以去搞一个在taobao卖.就是虚拟的.让喜欢这个软件的来买:)
<cfy> zkwlx: 厄.不过我发现,我捐过钱以后,我就不搞了....比如wqy.我后来用了ee改的圆体.....linuxtoy,现在也很少去....
<MaskRay> zkwlx: 在做屏蔽垃圾短信的软件？
<cfy> MaskRay: 还早....只是有计划
<cfy> MaskRay: 手机预算搞到没....
<MaskRay> zkwlx: 希望渺茫。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 希望渺茫。。
<calebot> 搞输入法好啊
<zkwlx> cfy, MaskRay 其实我想电话和短信都能屏蔽的，因为电话的那个比较难，有挑战性，哇卡卡卡
<lemonhall> jyfl987: ..........
<calebot> 找工作也方便
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 和我说的新词发现不是一个东西
<MaskRay> zkwlx: 电话怎么屏蔽？
<cfy> zkwlx: 电话也行
<zkwlx> MaskRay, 就是电话来了，自动拒接，就是有点难度
<cfy> zkwlx: 这得速度快吧
<MaskRay> zkwlx: 未接电话……怎么根据内容判断
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 努力折腾吧。。搜索引擎。。。是体力活
<cfy> MaskRay: 那肯定名单了.
<zkwlx> MaskRay, 号码，我还打算加入正则匹配的功能呢
<MaskRay> zkwlx: cfy: 那相当于过滤短信的一部分？
<cfy> zkwlx: 哦.还有个先进的.....先手机接通(比如有免费接通的),然后提示输入几个数字.然后等待......输入正确才通知用户...
<jyfl987> lemonhall: hehe
<cfy> MaskRay: 主要是ui设计和api啥的太麻烦,我觉得.
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你以前工厂里用那个机床能够缝图案么？
<cfy> MaskRay: 过滤算法的话,我在某书中差不多有现成代码的...
<zkwlx> cfy, 什么的过滤算法？
<cfy> zkwlx: 贝叶斯算法
<cfy> zkwlx: http://home.q.yesky.com/space-4148078-do-blog-id-412454.html
<zkwlx> cfy, 我想看实现方法的，呵呵
<MaskRay> zkwlx: 搞个义原树，分词、词频换算后后根据词相似度聚类
<cfy> zkwlx: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bayesian_spam_filtering
<cfy> zkwlx: lisp的,你要看?
<MaskRay> zkwlx: 人工添加一些高频垃圾短信常用词
<cfy> zkwlx: 就是分词.然后归类单词.最后,把信息分词,然后通过概率计算出是垃圾的概率
<cfy> MaskRay: 对差不多就是这样.邮件多少年了. 可以直接拿邮件的经验来用
<zkwlx> cfy, 我去，短信一条才70字吧，这么点信息》。。。能行吗
<cfy> MaskRay: zkwlx: 可惜没有一个软件和我意
<cfy> zkwlx: 分词啊......
<cfy> zkwlx: 就是分出单词以后.把他们归类,垃圾的.不垃圾的.其它的.
<cfy> 有个权重啥的.
<cfy> 很多单词.然后,收到一封信息以后.分词.然后计算垃圾概率.
<zkwlx> cfy, 哦～我怎么觉得这个误判的概率比邮件要大多了
<cfy> zkwlx: 邮件的话,就是可以多点头信息吧.
<MaskRay> zkwlx: 其实是够了，垃圾短信不会太短，有些词非常常见，还有出现网址、号码等
<happyaron> 刚才掉线了。。
<cfy> zkwlx: MaskRay: 白名单+自动过滤,基本没问题
<cfy> zkwlx: MaskRay: 比如那写祝福单词.如果不认识谁没事发呀
<cfy> 而且可以在过年的时候关掉的嘛
<zkwlx> cfy, 不要控制用户的行为
<zkwlx> cfy, 开发准则....
<cfy> zkwlx: ?不明白
<zkwlx> cfy, 你让用户在过年时候关掉啊，呵呵
<cfy> zkwlx: 哦.我的意思是,过年的时候.比如我有你名片.你没有我的.
<cfy> zkwlx: 没啥.......就是在特殊的时候.
<MaskRay> 这个很好，我也想写的
<zkwlx> cfy, MaskRay 恩，恩？啥很好？
<cfy> MaskRay: 关键用啥语言写
<cfy> MaskRay: 跑在哪里
<Kandu> jyfl987: 能的
<cfy> zkwlx: 没问题的应该.经过考验的算法啊....
<zkwlx> cfy, 恩，我去看看这个算法
<MaskRay> cfy: c/c++
<cfy> zkwlx: 自学习的.即使漏判了.让用户以拉圾sms的方式,删除.然后把那个sms的词放入垃圾里面.然后就.....
<jyfl987> Kandu: 那个工厂接受零单么？ 我想缝几个图案到衣服上
<cfy> zkwlx: 嗯,具体看算法
<cfy> MaskRay: 目前来说,perl
<Kandu> jyfl987: 這不知道
<calebot> jyfl987: 找电绣的吧
<jyfl987> calebot: 那个可以？
<MaskRay> cfy: Perl……大程序看不懂的
<cfy> MaskRay: 你想跑在哪里呢?
<cfy> MaskRay: zkwlx: 能用C么?
<zkwlx> cfy, 能
<cfy> MaskRay: 只有script language/schme/java,貌似,在android
<cfy> zkwlx: how?
<zkwlx> cfy, 如果纯c/c++的话，用ndk
<calebot> jyfl987: 有些网店都有电锈服务
<zkwlx> cfy, 如果算法用c的话，那就是JAVA调用c的范畴了
<cfy> zkwlx: MaskRay: 其实我想纯 scheme XD
<jyfl987> calebot: 哦 价格如何 原理怎样
<jyfl987> calebot: 你不是台湾老么 为何对大陆这么了解
<calebot> jyfl987: google "电绣"
<MaskRay> cfy: 考虑到协作，lisp/haskell 都不可取
<calebot> 网络无国界，除了墙之外
<cfy> MaskRay: 考虑到协作,那我c好了......
<jyfl987> calebot: 额 你关注这个 难道准备回来不成
<if_else> 各位，debian 的系统初始化脚本，是那个文件？谢谢
<cfy> MaskRay: 其实比你的那个竞赛简单多了.....可惜这不是竞赛.....还有api啥的....
<MaskRay> cfy: 你也讨厌 java 吧……所以 c/c++ 最好了。。。
<zkwlx> MaskRay, 什么竞赛？
<^k^> 新⇨ Vim和Emacs • 围观在 vim_dev 询问如何保存文件的人～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334508 https://groups.google.com/group/vim_dev ... 5bdfa2dded 看 5L Christian Brabandt 的回答～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lilydjwg — 2011-06-09 15:29
<cfy> MaskRay: 我到不是讨要java.倒是我觉得我既然学了lisp这么nb的语言....那么我就应该不用学习其他语言了,哈哈.
<cfy> MaskRay:  哦...我讨厌的...
<jyfl987> cfy: scheme?
<cfy> MaskRay: java写个hello world,长死.....
<cfy> jyfl987: 随便的.不过我主张common lisp
<MaskRay> cfy: 其实是难多了，前两天帮一个同学写个跳绳测试的程序，简单的 ui……逻辑完全理不清……
<jyfl987> cfy: 还是forth 好
<cfy> jyfl987: 没听说过......
<MaskRay> cfy: 也很古老……
<jyfl987> cfy: lisp是高阶的 forth是低阶的 殊途同路
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯.ui设计太难了.....才有 人月神话啊.....
<cfy> MaskRay: 啥跳绳测试?
<cfy> MaskRay: java一开始就是一堆类...我晕了....
<jyfl987> cfy: 所以累阿
<jyfl987> cfy: 面向累的语言 呵呵
<cfy> jyfl987: 唉....
<cfy> jyfl987: XD
<jyfl987> 不过这一切都可以用forth
<jyfl987> forth就是元语言
<MaskRay> cfy: RS232 的串口，跳绳机返回跳绳计数，把数据写到数据库里
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦.......
<jyfl987> 你可以把你的forth代码底层修改成转成java代码 也可以扩展你的 forth系统 增加java语法 :]
<MaskRay> haskell 的 type classes，写一个 class 的代价是很小的，而且极易复用
<MaskRay> cfy: ui sql 什么勉强好了，但是因为要和硬件打交道……完全没法调试了
<icomera> hi, I got unable to find a medium containing a live file system when installing ubuntu 11.04 from live cd, anyone can help?
<tang> 大家好
<cfy> MaskRay: zkwlx: 其实可以分层面写.到时候暑假讨论一下好了. 这样可以不同语言,
<tang> 电脑的网卡坏你
<MaskRay> cfy: 分层面？
<^k^> tang, 好  ㍧ 
<tang> 坏了
<cfy> icomera: you mean the live cd  can't find the hdd?
<cfy> MaskRay: 比如 zkwlx 写ui ,你写算法
<cfy> 然后调用嘛:)
<tang> 现在很火的平板电脑大家怎样看？
<icomera> cfy, I don't understand this error info
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯，c/c++ 写 ui 似乎很痛苦的样子
<cfy> icomera: oh, i got to go......
<icomera> cfy, ok, thanks
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯,上课去:)
<binghulee> has joined
<tang> 没有多少人聊天啊
<MaskRay> 代理了，gmail 怎么还这么慢
<calebot> tang: 卖得很好，很多人靠这个生活
<tang> calebot, ，卖得好？
<calebot> tang: ipad / ipad2 很抢手的
<tang> 我打算买个非名牌的
<calebot> tang: 先搞清楚用途，不然只是白花钱
<calebot> 买 ipad2 的好处：万一不喜欢还可以卖掉，几乎没损失
<calebot> 运气好还可以赚一笔
 * calebot 其实是 反apple党人
<calebot> 不过架不住 apple粉 人多势众啊
<calebot> apple粉 <- 人傻钱多
<ofan> apple粉路过
<calebot> 这里还有个从来没买过 apple 的 伪apple粉
<Evanescence> kindle粉路过
<ofan> edison0354:
<calebot> http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/367894/ebooks-are-attacking-our-freedom # RMS 说买电子书须谨慎
<Evanescence> 我发现我访问不了aircrack-ng的主页，以前也是，这个也会被墙啊？很纠结
 * jyfl987 果黑
<jyfl987> 不过现在我发现 sony和thinkpad更黑 额
 * calebot 果黑
<jyfl987> calebot: 有没有别家生产的笔记本也用金属外壳的？
<calebot> 苹果是用中国人民的血汗与生命堆积出来的啊
<jyfl987> 我还是挺欣赏mbp金属外壳的
<calebot> 苹果是奴隶主的奴隶主的奴隶主
<edison0354> ofan: 你是叫我这个IRC第一大果粉出来吗？
<snoop_fy> calebot: thinkpad应该也是中国人堆的吧。。
 * edison0354 我是果粉我自豪，哦耶
 * edison0354 复习去了
<ofan> edison0354: ...
<calebot> 然后苹果的奴隶的奴隶的奴隶辛勤工作只为了买个 ipad2...
<calebot> ipad2 把苹果拿掉，价格可以砍一半
<jyfl987> edison0354: 打倒果粉
<jyfl987> calebot:  物料有这么便宜么 那山寨的怎么也要个2-3k
<calebot> jyfl987: 1844 rmb 差不多能行了吧
<jyfl987> calebot: 你怎么算得这么精确？？
<calebot> jyfl987: ipad2 售价/2  XD
<jyfl987> 额
<jyfl987> 据说过2k了
<jyfl987> 但是那是市场价 苹果采购量这么大 价格是能压的
<jyfl987> 今天看到个新闻 苹果超过惠普 成了全球第一大芯片采购商
<jyfl987> 估计arm要开始降价了
<ofan> 只算硬件成本...
<jyfl987> ofan: 软件成本是可以摊薄的
<tang> 苹果嫩贵
<ofan> 这么说你穿的衣服就一块布..
<tang> 我直接排除苹果
<calebot> ofan: 所以不要买名牌衣啊
<tang> 我打算买一个在床上上网
<calebot> 尤其是伪名牌衣
<ofan> calebot: 不是名牌也一样吧
<jyfl987> ofan: 本来就是这么算的 规模效应你不知道么
<jyfl987> 还有边际成本
<tang> 规模效应应该降低成本哦
<calebot> 人家苹果收的是教徒捐献
<jyfl987> 我本来说的就是降低成本么
<jyfl987> 但是也有个极限
<calebot> 苹果是宗教，不是电脑公司啊
<jyfl987> 也对 是宗教
<calebot> 宗教顺便卖电脑
<jyfl987> 教徒买圣经难道还要还价么
<calebot> 9494
<tang> 圣经不要钱哦
<tang> 嘿嘿
 * jyfl987 苹果产品是赎罪券， 教徒一天不用 罪孽就多加了一份 所以一有机会就倾家荡产买来赎罪
<calebot> jyfl987++
<jyfl987> jiero: 你在白澳？
<calebot> 遇到不长眼的粉黑还要发动圣战
<tang> ？
<jiero> jyfl987: 那是什么？
<ofan> 来圣战..
 * jiero 认为所有人都需要印象，和忽悠。
 * jiero 印象和刻印禁锢思想。。。
<vic> 怎么查看 python里安装的所有模块列表。。。
<jiero> ofan: 和某圣？
<win7> 如何安装meego
<ofan> vic: /usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages
<ofan> jiero: 果粉的圣战
<winterli> rtorrent不自己编译的话，有没有好用的更新源？ppa上没找到。。
<jiero> ofan: 有圣存在？
<vic> ofan: 不是看目录  是什么办法能生成个列表
<jiero> 有人买了Jamendo的音乐播放服务吗？
<win7> 那东西有什么好的。
<jyfl987> jiero: 你的域名不是 au么
<win7> 在国内听音乐基本不花钱
<calebot> 不花钱++
<tang> 彭梦云 16:18:16
<tang> 您好，实惠商城欢迎您！您将在此体验到最优质的网络购物服务。端午冰点折扣送健康好礼正火热进行中，2折起分享粽子图还可轻松得抵用券，更多超值体验千万别错过。您可以选择在线咨询，或拨打免费电话400-686-5111，或者留下您的联系电话。我们都十分高兴为您服务！
<tang> 我 16:18:36
<tang> 什么牌子的平板？
<tang> 彭梦云 16:18:49
<tang> 这个品牌是马维尔，是给苹果电脑代工的企业生产的，品质您是可以放心的，采用的android系统，是发展很成熟的系统,可以下载的软件非常的丰富
<^k^> tang:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org 图片帖至 kimag.es
<jiero>   jyfl987什么？？？
<ofan> vic: help('modules')
<jiero> jy
<jiero> jyfl987: 我没有域名啊。
<ofan> vic: pip freeze
<jiero> Jamendo的音乐服务是商业的啊。
<vic> ofan: 扎用
<tang> 彭梦云 16:23:02
<tang> 我们是严格按照国家三包的
<tang> 7天包退 1个月包换 一年保修
<tang> 彭梦云 16:23:24
<tang> 您只要告诉我 您的电话姓名 住址 我们是给您送货上门的
<jiero> 是在商店里用的。
<jiero> 公共场合用。
<win7> ^k^-> hi
<jyfl987> jiero: 你看下你的 whois
<jiero> jyfl987: Username: ~jie@14-200-75-133.static.tpgi.com.au
<calebot> jiero: 商店里播免费的会被告么？
<jyfl987> jiero: 那个结尾不是au么 说明你ip在白澳阿
<calebot> jiero: 那播广播得了
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 有哪位大大可以给个在UBUNTU下挖矿（BITCOIN）的教程吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334511 BITCOIN最近很火，我也在电脑上安装了官方客户端。但具体如何在UBUNTU下挖矿，则没有更详细的介绍了。真诚希望有专家出来指导一下，给个详细的教程，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 srzjt2009 — 2011-06-09 16:26
<jiero> calebot: 广播的全是歌曲，不是音乐。
<roylez> 作孽阿，怎么发小广告的找到这里了
<calebot> jiero: 那播没版权的音乐
<jiero> calebot: 麻烦
<jiero> calebot: 哈哈。
<calebot> jiero: 播网络电台的
<jiero> calebot: 麻烦。
<calebot> jiero: 网络上很多纯音乐的
<calebot> jiero: 自己录一片 mp3 到店里播
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看到我的推了么?
<jiero> calebot:我 纯属不想省钱要付钱的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 很久没上 t 了…
<calebot> jiero: 付给我吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 靠
<calebot> jiero: 可收 bitcoin
<jiero> calebot: 我没
<ofan> 虾米音乐不错
<jiero> calebot: 你给我什么好处我捐给你？
<win7> bitcoin是什么东东
<jiero> calebot: 你去把libreoffice或者inkscape中文排版问题解决了我给你$100
<snoop_fy> emacs 打开gpg加密的文件的时候总是弹出一个窗口来输入密钥的密码，有没有办法让这个密码的输入在buffer里面进行? 用到的扩展是easypg
<roylez> jiero: 金主阿，你不如直接这样跟开发team的说，他们肯定给你搞定
<tang> ？
<tang> k?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: google 主页那个guitar, 还能弹出声音
<calebot> tang: 表刷屏，刷屏会被踢
<calebot> MeaCulpa: 米国 ip 还能录下来分享
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 听说此事了
<jiero>        看看我在线不？
<MeaCulpa> calebot: 我国ip不能录么
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 办公室里面没声音
<calebot> MeaCulpa: 只有米国可以
<MeaCulpa> NB..
<tang> 哦明白了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.google.com/logos/2011/guitar11-hp-sprite.png
<roylez> MeaCulpa: view background image，就出来这东西
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 诡异的html5
<win7> 、
<Evanescence> roylez: 你玩html5啊？
<Evanescence> win7: 你应该升级道win8了
<houge> 测试
<calebot> win7: 你应该升级道win8了
<roylez> Evanescence: 不玩
<win7> Evanescence-> calebot 不知道怎么升
<Evanescence> roylez: 我觉得html5还是不错的，初学者觉得简单了
<MeaCulpa> en
<calebot> win7: /nick win8
<Evanescence> win7: do-release-update
<houge> 我怎么感觉我这里延时非常严重。
 * microcai go #bitcoin
<zhangkaixuan> 刚看了一场teeworlds的2VS2对决 。。。高手阿 ...
<Evanescence> houge: 我这里无数次google time out，连其他的搜索引擎也是，除了baidu，百度一定做了什么手脚
<houge> Evanescence: 我这里倒是不会，但是我用emacs的erc总是感觉延迟严重，还是我神经紧张
 * microcai bitcoin 挖矿，然后用来买 VPN 
 * microcai  哈哈，这不错
<rothsdad> erc没有延迟啊
<houge> microcai: 话说你有多少bitcoin了？
<houge> rothsdad: 哦？！
<Evanescence> houge: 我用elinks超级快，但是碰到google的，或其其他什么的，一直refresh
<houge> Evanescence: 我是用wallproxy-plugin+firfox+autoproxy就畅通无阻了
<Evanescence> houge: wallproxy是网页代理插件？
<ayaka> ipv6更好
<Jason_ni> 弱弱的问，一个台式机挖多久能挖出一个bitcoin来
<houge> 今天好不容易在bitgui上挖了0.02bitcoin，结果传到我的客户端出错，无语了。
<Jason_ni> 电脑在防火墙内能挖么
<houge> Jason_ni: 不清楚，我一天挖了0.02
<houge> Evanescence: 严格的说是GAE代理
<houge> Evanescence: 简单的理解就是python转发的http代理
<Evanescence> houge: got it，以前好像听过这名字，GAE一直没有成功搭建
<Jason_ni> wallproxy下载页面已经被墙了吧
<microcai> houge:  0
<microcai> houge: 我还没开始挖
<Evanescence> houge: 谁如果建立打GAE，应该可以让别人也从他那儿连接吧？
<microcai> houge: 我发现卖 bitcoin 也许是个生钱之道
<Evanescence> microcai: 什么是bitcoin啊？
<Jason_ni> 好像bitcoin的升值很快
<Jason_ni> 有人用GPU运算来挖
<Evanescence> Jason_ni: 这个好像什么国家的监狱用囚犯网上彻夜来做这个bitcoin，消息说的
<houge> Jason_ni: 搜索下wallproxy-plugin就好
<ofan> Evanescence: ....貌似是中国
<houge> microcai: 哦，没事，我今天被客户端搞的很难受
 * rothsdad 什么是bitcoin？能换rmb么？
<palomino|working> 能换美刀 , rothsdad
<Jason_ni> 不是的，搞混了
<ofan> Evanescence: 不过不是bitcoin,是玩网游
<houge> rothsdad: 能，我上推特看看今天的汇率
<Evanescence> ofan: 应该是的，中国我见到的消息没好事，除了宣布第一的超级电脑，
<Jason_ni> 那个说的是网游里的打金币
<Evanescence> ofan: 网友？好像不是，是做金币什么的，
<houge> 今天的BTC对RMB的是2011-06-09 08:10(GMT+8) 1BTC=210RMB http://MaiBTC.com #Bitcoin #BitcoinCN
<Jason_ni> bitcoin全靠机器的运算量，你有个集群挖更好
<ofan> 产生bitcoin光电费都不够...
<rothsdad> 如何挖bitcoin？比如举个例子
<houge> ofan: 那不一定，关键要看你的风扇和排线是否合理，然后是否超GPU的频
<ofan> houge: 你自己试试吧
<Jason_ni> 官网上有说明，那天我还看了一点。貌似很复杂
<ofan> 官方wiki有解释
<houge> Evanescence: 确实可以用别人的GAE连接
<houge> ofan: 已经在弄了，嘿嘿
<Evanescence> houge: 我应该去建立一个GAE服务器，提供翻墙链接，哈啊哈
<ofan> houge: 产生bitcoin的时间可以用年计算
<Jason_ni> GAE有限制的
<Jason_ni> 自己开自己的最好
<xrfang> 请问如何截获鼠标事件？
<houge> Evanescence: 建议最好不要，比较耗时间，一个帐号只能建立10个，如果要建立一堆，其实价值不大，如果是提供给别人，你就要小心了，看看yegle同学就知道，因为开发twip，被请喝茶了。
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 哈皮龙
<zmcbb30> roylez: 金老板
<xrfang> 有没有通用的鼠标键盘的”过滤“驱动，所有的鼠标键盘事件都经过这个过滤层。。。
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 腾猪哥
<houge> ofan: 那确实，反正我是有空挖点，呵呵
<Evanescence> houge: 额，果然，那为什么连接就不会抓，做服务器就会被喝茶啊？
<rothsdad> hack 很多很多 肉鸡， 分布式挖 bitcoin
<calebot> 射人先射马，擒贼先擒王
<Jason_ni> hack很多很多肉鸡，提供云计算服务...
<rothsdad> or
<houge> Evanescence: 那要看影响范围，你想想凡是有点头脑都会建立twip，这样一来API就发生爆式增长，而后，就是把作者请走。结果无数的API全部阵亡，现在还在的使用ssl版本的twip，呵呵
<rothsdad> hack 美 巨型机 提供server
<Evanescence> houge: 唉，悲剧啊，悲剧，果断发布的时候采用超级匿名，抹去发布文件上所有痕迹
<rothsdad> cpu 挖bitcoin 快，还是GPU?
<palomino|working> gpu
<Jason_ni> GPUå¿«
<houge> Evanescence: 关键发布的时候需要协议，如果是GPL什么的协议就要写很多了。。。
<palomino|working> 而且amd的gpu快
<rothsdad> why amd?
<houge> palomino|working: 确实
<palomino|working> amd的显卡峰值比nv的高很多
<palomino|working> 特别适合这类暴力运算的
<houge> palomino|working: 有没有试过GPU超频后的效果
<rothsdad> 有意思。。
<palomino|working> 没，后来很少超cpu了 , houge
<palomino|working> 说错，超gpu
<Evanescence> houge: 利用ed2k网络来传销也不错啊
<rothsdad> 如何超GPU?
<houge> palomino|working: 我的经验就是用了GPU别想看视频
<palomino|working> 驱动里能超 , rothsdad
<houge> rothsdad: 在挖矿的客户端里可以设置
<rothsdad> 现在能支持双GPU么？
<houge> rothsdad: 但是必须安装ATI的SDK才行
<palomino|working> 我看wiki上有6990的成绩 , rothsdad
<rothsdad> 一个挖，另一个看视频
<palomino|working> 所以应该支持 , rothsdad
<houge> rothsdad: 这个不清楚
<rothsdad> 很机动，试试
<houge> Evanescence: ed2k翻墙？还不如tor来的快
<rothsdad> 一台PC一年能挖1元吗？
<houge> rothsdad: 要是那样，我情愿去好好工作一年
<Evanescence> houge: 不是，我是说发布软件到ed2k网络上，匿名发布
<rothsdad> houge: 大概多少呢？
<houge> Evanescence: 哦，酱紫，完全可以，但是如果没有相关协议的保护，源代码被篡改，朋友会很难堪的。
<houge> rothsdad: 这个我没有想过，不好意思
<tang> bitcoin是什么？
<rothsdad> 我的意思是，假设1PC
<Evanescence> houge: 真实麻烦啊
<rothsdad> 1PC 1￥ x 1亿台 = ！！
<houge> rothsdad: 对了，忘记说，每台电脑生成的wallet address是不同的，也就是说即使是1亿台电脑同时挖，挖一天，假设每台获得0.02BTC，但是总和也不是0.02*一亿
<rothsdad> 不能汇款么？
<houge> 每个BTC的客户端在不同的PC或者LINUX上，客户端算出来的Wallet address是不同的
<houge> rothsdad: 好吧，人肉汇款到一个WA上，拿到可以
<calebot> houge: 你搞错算法了
<houge> calebot: 哦，谢谢指正
<calebot> houge: bitcoin 一次就是 50, 没有零散的
<jyfl987> houge: 昨天看了一个问题 说一个计算机就要验证全部的交易
<calebot> houge: 所以要搞好算法，一次就算出 50, 然后分给出力的人
<calebot> houge: 所以要信任那个搞 cluster 的，他可能黑掉大家的钱
<rothsdad> 比如腾讯偷偷的在qq上写了个bitcoin客户端，偷偷的使用用户的资源，每年汇到一处
<sunt615> 问个问题啊。。gnome2.3和gnome3能共存吗
<rothsdad> 腾讯某一员工
<calebot> rothsdad: 可以看 qq 有没有用到 gpu
<calebot> rothsdad: 用 cpu 集群基本挖不到 bitcoin
<houge> calebot: 呵呵
<rothsdad> cpu 也可以啊
<rothsdad> 哦
<sunt615> 大家好，问个问题啊。。gnome2.3和gnome3能共存吗？用gdm登陆的时候自己选择
<zhangkaixuan> 干这个工作必须使用集群阵列GPU才有希望
<Eua> 有人去archlinux群里看看
<calebot> 网络上很多 bitcoin mining farm 可以加入
<rothsdad> zhangkaixuan: how
<houge> sunt615: 这个没有试过，但是一般应该是不能
<Eua> 这里有人用arch吗?
<sunt615> houge:我也没在网上搜到过，就问问这有没有人实现
<houge> Eua: tenzu用
<rothsdad> Eua: im archer
<myke2> MaskRay: 有些想法
<calebot> sunt615: 可以，但要自己手动鼓捣
<calebot> sunt615: distro 貌似都没做共存
<zhangkaixuan> rothsdad:单机一天的话连电费都不够
<sunt615> calebot:怎么弄呢？我用的arch连gnome2的包都找不到
<Eua> archlinux-cn群门可罗雀啊
<houge> sunt615: 我觉得可能性不大，就像我想同时使用firefox3和firefox4一个道理
<calebot> 可以同时使用firefox3和firefox4啊 <- 就是麻烦点
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是说如果地雷i炸开的范围是l[i]..r[i], 如果l[i] .. i - 1炸开的范围包括i, 那么i的炸开的范围恰好为l[i] .. i - 1炸开的范围
<calebot> sunt615: 安装路径错开
<houge> calebot: 我在9.04成功过，后来再也没有成功
<calebot> sunt615: distro 没支持的话，自己搞挺麻烦
 * rothsdad 暂离
<Eua> 哎,还是硬着头皮跟老外聊吧
<sunt615> calebot：确实麻烦啊。。一点思路都没
<myke2> archlinux不支持降级的
<calebot> sunt615: gnome3 有 fallback mode 的，不用 gnome shell
<calebot> sunt615: 貌似用起来和 gnome2 差不多
<Eua> 干嘛要降啊
<houge> 下，大家再见
<tang> 再见‘
<sunt615> calebot:噢，也是gnome2那样的面板？
<myke2> 如果新的软件包有问题, 导致冲突甚至很严重
<calebot> sunt615: 是
<calebot> sunt615: google "gnome3 fallback"
<sunt615> myke2:但是pacman有版本控制的命令，把版本定在那就行
<calebot> sunt615: 可以强制选择 fallback mode
<zhangkaixuan> 有没有玩teeworlds的 来163.43.160.140:8304
<myke2> 问题是已经升级了就麻烦了
<sunt615> 我想是卸载重装，但是找不到包
<myke2> pacman不支持安装某个版本的软件吧
<sunt615> 不清楚。。
<myke2> archlinux很追新
<roylez> myke2: 下载到旧版的话，可以强制安装
<myke2> roylez: 恩, 可以, 有保留old version的?
<zhangkaixuan> 没哟....
<Eua> 喜新不厌旧
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<myke2> MaskRay: 这个结论比较显然
<MaskRay> myke2: 就是 x y 如果互相能炸到，那么 x y 爆炸范围相同
<myke2> MaskRay: 对, 更加一般的把其中一个变成一个连续段也可以
<Eua> 怎么让arch里的某个软件,不升级
<MaskRay> myke2: 你要求一个连续段都包含 i?
<Eua> pacman -Syu  不升级这个软件
<Eua> ？？
<myke2> MaskRay: 比如如果炸掉所有l[i] .. i - 1的同时能炸掉i, 这样的i的范围就由l[i] .. i - 1完全确定了
<roylez> myke2: 不是太清楚源里面保留还是不保留旧的
<roylez> Eua: 可以的，我现在手边上没archlinux，不能给你查。pacman的配置里面可以配
<myke2> Eua: 参照下wiki
<myke2> Eua: 其实看/etc/pacman.conf里面基本上也可以找到
<Eua> 哦，我看看
<myke2> MaskRay: 现在问题是: 如果l[i] .. i - 1的炸弹都炸不到i, 就麻烦了
<myke2> MaskRay: 现在有一种想法, 就是说1 .. i - 1如果有j能炸到i, 这样问题是否就可以解决?
<myke2> MaskRay: 考虑这样的j的第一个j
<myke2> MaskRay: 这样的j应该是通过枚举的手段得到他包括i的, 也就是说他枚举了他的右边界i, 这样的话, 是否能保证算法在扫描到右边界i的同时, 给i足够信息?
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是说能否利用类似Z Algorithm算法的技术
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://cnbeta.com/articles/145232.htm
<MaskRay> myke2: 没理解你的想法
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<myke2> MaskRay: 如果不充分利用已经算出的结果, 是不太可能平摊O(1)的
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 myke2 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<roylez> palomino|working: 你又要幸福的开始加班了吧？
<palomino|working> ..... , roylez
<palomino|working> 加班开会 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 会议室，好地方
<myke2> MaskRay: 我觉得算法中应该有枚举, 但像Z Algorithm一样保证了平摊的O(1)
<^k^> 新⇨ 软件/网站开发 • 如何截获X事件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334520 我从这里看到一个X事件处理的例子： http://developers-blog.org/blog/default ... -C-Example 我运行了他的例子，是成功的。但是我的问题是，我如何能够在系统处理某些事件之前就截获并记录它？ 我的目的是，我有一个鼠标上面有一个键，按这个键以后会触 ...
<MaskRay> myke2: 如果 l[i]..i-1 都炸不到 i 呢？
<roylez> tenzu: 回到家的感觉 http://i.imgur.com/ZC7b2.gif
<tenzu> roylez: 这是晕厥了吧。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 可能l[i]不应该引入, 分成两类: 1) 1 .. i - 1 炸到 i; 2) 1 .. i - 1 炸不到 i.
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01915/goose-shoes_1915609i.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: 溜鹅的...
<MaskRay> myke2: 你这里的炸到是直接炸到还是间接炸到
<roylez> lainme: http://i.imgur.com/tlfOW.jpg
 * roylez 下班
<myke2> MaskRay: 间接
<tenzu> roylez: 真像naruto里的鞋
<jiero> omg  大家来看！ http://skins11.wincustomize.com/25/98/2598923/1/7431/preview-1-7431.jpg
<jiero> http://www.wincustomize.com/explore/windowblinds/7431/
<^k^> ⇪ title: WinCustomize: Explore : WindowBlinds : ubuntu 11
<zhangkaixuan> 兄弟们 求投票 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=334522
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<Eua> 什么跟什么啊
<tang> 下了，再见各位！
<Eua> 下班
<MaskRay> myke2: 能重新说一下你的想法吗
<MaskRay> myke2: 我觉得我写出来了
<MaskRay> myke2: 应该能改到 O(n)
<myke2> MaskRay: 说下
<myke2> MaskRay: 我想法还不是算法, 只是一个思考方向罢了
<MaskRay> myke2: 先听一下你的思路
<myke2> MaskRay: 我觉得一定量的枚举是需要的
<myke2> MaskRay: 但是可能出现重复枚举的现象
<MaskRay> myke2: 先说你之前 什么 1.. i-1 的
<myke2> MaskRay: 我觉得如果对1 <= i < j, 都有i不能间接爆炸j, 这样前面的信息也许用不到
<Freebuilder> sqlite 不支持 IF-THEN-ELSE 等
<Freebuilder> ？
<myke2> MaskRay: 反过来, 如果存在1 <= i < j, 并且i能间接爆炸到j, 这样的话我们考虑最小的i, 让i间接炸到j, 我觉得计算i的爆炸范围的时候是通过枚举的手段得到j右边的那个边界的
<Freebuilder> 控制结构语句没有？那我怎么写触发器啊！
<jyfl987> forth倒是支持 if else then
<myke2> MaskRay: 因此在枚举i的右边界的时候, 也许能给计算j提供足够信息保证平摊O(1)计算
<Freebuilder> 支持存储过程的文件型的数据库有哪些？
<vic> 主席在哪里啊 ，主席在哪里
<myke2> MaskRay: 你怎么做
<vic> vim的默认leader是啥？，？\？
<MaskRay> myke2: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/403356/，把 +- 1 加上就能做到 n log n 了
<myke2> MaskRay: 為什麼不是O(n)
<myke2> Ma
<myke2> MaskRay: 稍微解释下意思
<MaskRay> myke2: 需要这样一个数据结构，每次询问右端一些数的最值，然后在右段添加一个新元素
<myke2> MaskRay: 最值?
<MaskRay> myke2: 而且那个二分查找我也没法避免
<MaskRay> myke2: 维护一个栈，栈中元素从小到大
<myke2> MaskRay: 先说下算法的想法
<MaskRay> myke2: 对于栈中相邻两个元素 i j，i 能炸到 j 但 j 不能炸到 i
<myke2> MaskRay: 然后?
<myke2> MaskRay: 还有其他要求吗?
<MaskRay> myke2: 这是 robot2010 的做法，我只是接到 robot2011 去了，不保证正确，但数据都通过了
<myke2> MaskRay: 我只要知道怎么确定边界
<MaskRay> myke2: 我要回忆一下 robot2010 的做法
<myke2> MaskRay: 确定边界的算法不是一样的?
<MaskRay> myke2: robot2010 不需要确定边界
<myke2> MaskRay: 那我完全不清楚了
<myke2> MaskRay: 你现在确定边界怎么做的
<^k^> 新⇨ 华北校区 • 求教 ubuntu上如何架设lucene http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334527 ubuntu eclipse vmware已经安装完成 在其上如何架设lucene 统计信息: 发表于 由 mary_winter — 2011-06-09 18:28
<XXARMYXX> dir
<MaskRay> myke2: 互相能直接炸到的地雷用并査集合并
<kowalski> hi all
<jiero> 非非，我想你了。
<^k^> kowalski, 好  ㍪ 
<MaskRay> myke2: 然后 for i <- [0..n-1] do ll = l[i]; for j <- [0..i-1] do if ll <= x[j] then ll = min(ll, l[j]) end; l[i] = ll; end
<MaskRay> myke2: 你可以尝试证明这样错误……然后再一次证明了 cqx 的数据很弱。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 对了, 我去翻下他的评注, 前两天不出所料, 他是不会回答的
<tenzu> http://files.myopera.com/eexpress/blog/s-PICT0318.JPG
<banban> jiero: 非非是who
<MaskRay> myke2: 他有两个 renren?
<myke2> MaskRay: 不对, 我搞错了
<myke2> MaskRay: >= 2个
<myke2> MaskRay: 他不是直接确定每个地雷的爆炸范围
<myke2> MaskRay: 他好像是O(n)的时间做强联通分支
<MaskRay> myke2: 那个链接能发一下吗
<myke2> MaskRay: http://blog.renren.com/blog/326651055/727699301
<myke2> MaskRay: 那个概率為什麼是他说的1 / (p[i] + 1)其实我也没有特别清楚, 只有一种解释的办法
<Colin-shzsc> 悲催的 #archlinux-cn 除了 ChanServ 才三个人……
<MaskRay> myke2: 不知道。。
<myke2> MaskRay: O(n)求强联通分支, 他的意思似乎如此, 不过也不一定按照他的做法吧.
<MaskRay> myke2: 我的想法有没有问题？
<jiero> banban: 你知道 poplarch么？
<MaskRay> myke2: 我第一步似乎是用栈 O(n) 求强联通分支（并査集的）
<myke2> MaskRay: 还没明白, 你是说刚才的代码?
<MaskRay> myke2: 对
<jiero> banban: 那个家伙论坛id是 想入非非
<myke2> MaskRay: 不是特别明白, 能否描述下
<alpha080> Colin-shzsc: 悲催的 #openSUSE-cn 只有我一个人好不好
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是calc(n)
<alpha080> jiero: 他在推上也是这个名字
<vic> vim里用 :!python %   执行 错误，但是在终端里执行却没错误。。怎么回事啊
<myke2> MaskRay: 对了, O(n)要保证数据输入的x是排序好的, 这里应该是他搞错了, 他不是当场改成数据未必排序的?
<jiero> alpha080: 是的。
<alpha080> RT @zhengyun: 你要是对哪个商家不满，可以在Twitter或者Facebook上呼吁手持狗尾巴花于几日几时去他们店聚集，你瞧着吧，虽说你是在墙外说的，虽说你可能籍籍无名，但瞬间那里就会被清场，洒水车就会出动。。。
<alpha080> 这个真狠啊
<MaskRay> myke2: 维护一个栈，栈中的元素是一个个强联通分支（每个强联通分支用编号最大的地雷表示），栈中元素编号从小到大，并且相邻的两个 i < j，满足 i 能炸到 j 但 j 不能炸到 i
<MaskRay> myke2: 这里 i j 是强联通分支，是指直接炸到
<Colin-shzsc> alpha080: 唉，看看人家 #archlinux 和 #ubuntu 都是 1000+，pidgin 碰到他们都会反应变慢，更不用说 #debian 了……
<MaskRay> myke2: 强联通分支 i 能直接炸到强联通分支 j 当且仅当 i 中有个地雷能直接炸到 j 中某个地雷
<MaskRay> 吃饭
<myke2> MaskRay: 后面一句是什么意思? 是栈中相邻两个的一个性质么
<alpha080> Colin-shzsc: 恩哼，cn频道一向没多少人。不过也没几个靠谱的，出了问题大多数要去主频道解决
<alpha080> 其实#arch-cn还算不错了，偶长年累月都是独自一人
<myke2> 这里也是]
<lainme> roylez: 您真是收藏了不少图啊……
<alpha080> 这算刷屏么？
<rothsdad> bitcoin 因为没有控制，最后结局应该会很悲惨的
<rothsdad> 完全的自由经济
<lemonhall> rothsdad: 贩毒什么的，不成熟，P2P网络也不是像想象的那么强健的。。。总有人能扰乱这个系统。现有的bitcoin我也不喜欢
<lemonhall> ofan: 小O ，给我推荐一个服务器
<jiero> lemonhall: 现在买入Bitcoin以后卖出能赚吗？
<lemonhall> jiero: 谁也不能保证
<lemonhall> 这里谁是PYTHONER？
<kowalski> i'm not
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 小O
<^k^> 新⇨ 新闻和通知 • 三星向Modder社区献殷勤，免费赠送智能手机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334532 Samsung Courts Modder Community with Free Smartphones 三星向Modder社区献殷勤，免费赠送智能手机 posted by Thom Holwerda on Wed 8th Jun 2011 21:32 UTC 发表于：2011年6月9日 北京时间05:32 "In an attempt to woo its Android developer base, Samsung recently shipped a number ...
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 恩，我对我的算法最没有信心了，现在却要写一个SPAM系统。。。。硬着头皮上啊
<metbsd> 居然写spam，还好我们有anti-spam
<pointer> 啊我来了
<stock> 有spam算法?
<stock> 还是自己设计算法啊?
<lemonhall> 额。。。。anti-spam.....
<lemonhall> 说错了
<metbsd> 那就用RE CFL些啊
<metbsd> 写
<ofan> lemonhall: 什么服务器?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 干么呢?复习?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还是游戏?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还是和你马子聊天呢
<vic> 用了一下午 把vim配置的挺顺手了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: nix
<lemonhall> ofan: 确实需要一个服务器
<gebjgd> 啥时候考试?
<ofan> lemonhall: 服务器我没有..
<lemonhall> ofan: 让你推荐一个啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ?
<ofan> lemonhall: 国内外国
<lemonhall> ofan: 另外刚才本来是想问一下WINDOWS下装PYTHONE最好的方法
<lemonhall> ofan: 国内
<lemonhall> ofan: 不不，国外
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没事
<lainme> lemonhall: 不是有exe安装包？
<ofan> lemonhall: softlayer
<lemonhall> ofan: activepython貌似不是很好的方法是不是？比如SSL和某些东西不太好装？另外PY现在是不是有什么类似于RUBY的包管理系统？
<ofan> lemonhall: 有pip,easy_install
<lemonhall> ofan: 我去官网下FOR WIN就行了是不？
<ofan> lemonhall: 应该是,我没搞过,也不太清楚..
<lemonhall> ofan: OK，PY的库质量和数量现在真得已经超过PERL
<lemonhall> ofan: 你都是LINUX跑PY？
<ofan> lemonhall: 是阿,转到linux才学py的
<lemonhall> ofan: 恩，那2.7还是3.2？
<ofan> lemonhall: 都装了么
<lemonhall> ofan: 不是，我第一次用PY。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 2.7
<lemonhall> ofan: 兼容性？
<ofan> lemonhall: 恩
<lemonhall> ofan: 好，以后PY的问题请教你
<tenzu> 围观一下第一次用py的猴子
<stock> 学会py,可以用gae做网站
<lemonhall> tenzu: 唔。。疼疼。。。。
<lemonhall> tenzu: 你的主语言是？
<vic> 诅咒那些没有迁移到py3的模块
<vic> 疼疼的主语言是汉语。。
<lemonhall> ...................
<z_eno_z> 大家好
<^k^> z_eno_z, 好  ㍫ 
<z_eno_z> 请教现在linux下qq用哪个软件好啊
<stock> myqq
<marvin-42> Webqq
<z_eno_z> stock:myqq?
<stock> myqq是控制台下的
<z_eno_z> 我google下
<stock> 开源
<stock> 如果你是在桌面上用,就不要用myqq了
<vic> webqq
<z_eno_z> stock：嗯？
<z_eno_z> vic：不过我想用单独的软件，不想在浏览器里
<marvin-42> Pidgin
<vic> 那回win
<caleb-> 诅咒那些没有兼容py2的模块
<marvin-42> Plz google lainme&pidgin
<vic> caleb-: 。。。。。。。。。
<stock> QQ官方也有一个桌面版啊
<stock> 就是版本低
<z_eno_z> 我知道qq 有linux版的，
<z_eno_z> 不太好用
<tone>  - -#
<marvin-42> You can use ppa repository of lainme
<vic> webqq air版
<z_eno_z> vic：我下了，不过挺占资源的
<tone> 是不是那个所谓的增强版阿
<vic> 那就回win把
<marvin-42> The other choose : eva
<z_eno_z> tone：应该是
<tone> 我感觉 deepin那个wine 还行
<z_eno_z> tone：哦
<dreamysirc> z_eno_z: 需要视频么？不需要就linuxqq，绝对好用
<tenzu> lemonhall: 我不会编程
<z_eno_z> dreamysirc：那倒不需要
<tone> 真的  我现在就用呢   开始wine是1.2版的  就有点卡  后来升级一下就好了
<tone> 不行  就那个论坛上说的那个myqq
<z_eno_z> tone：我试了，不过wine不成功，不知道咋回事
<z_eno_z> 好，我试试myqq
<dreamysirc> tone: myqq的协议还能上么？pidgin qq 2010好像不崩溃了
<tone> 能的   就是那个单纯命令版的  不是pidgin插件
<lainme> dreamysirc: myqq3,2011协议的……
<tone> 但是我发现那个myqq有个问题  就是那个退格  很不给力阿
<stock> 桌面用myqq更麻烦,还不如qq for linux呢
<marvin-42> Niubility
<dreamysirc> tone: 哦，知道了，以前一段时间好像没有消息就没关注了，现在看了下有myqq3-svn了
<tone> 说是能打补丁 但我不知道杂打
<tone> myqq3-svn？  在哪？
<dreamysirc> tone: patch -Np 就可以
<stock> 在google code
<dreamysirc> tone: aur/myqq3-svn 13-1
<tone> 哦  那我学习一下  打补丁 在去google看一下   我真的老笨了
<marvin-42> Archer...
<void1> 官方pidgin不是取消qq协议了嘛
<dreamysirc> lainme: 都上2011协议了，myqq会不会被tx xx呢？
<caleb-> 不是有 pidgin 插件吗？
<lainme> dreamysirc: 这要问tx
<dreamysirc> void1: 跟官方没啥关系
<dreamysirc> lainme: 以前的很多linux下的qq客户端都是这样死的
<dreamysirc> lainme: 莫非是要问你同意~~~~~~~~
<marvin-42> 死掉就死掉好了，基本没用了。。。
<lainme> dreamysirc: 我觉得我们的思路很不一样……我的意思是我不知道
<marvin-42> 呃，妹子当真了。。。
<dreamysirc> lainme: 我也觉得很不一样~~~~~~~~
<lemonhall> lainme: myqq是你的个人作品？
<lainme> lemonhall: 不是……
<dreamysirc> lainme: 是你的非个人作品？
<marvin-42> lainme: 你一定有日耳曼血统
<tone> 哦  那我学习一下  打补丁 在去google看一下   我真的老笨了
<lainme> lemonhall: dreamysirc 我没写过和qq有关的程序……
<tone> 那个补丁在哪找
<lainme> marvin-42: ……
<dreamysirc> lainme: 偶像，大侠从来都是不留名的，敬仰中，能让我再膜拜一下，一下下就好了~~~~~~~~~~
<tone> 恩  偶像   很羡慕阿
<lainme> dreamysirc: 我怕你了……
<tone> 哪人   方便留一下MSN之类的东西吗
<marvin-42> 单线程的工科妹子你伤不起啊!
<dreamysirc> lainme: 好了，终于有怕我的了~~~~~~~
<caleb-> 单线程的工科妹子你伤不起啊!
<dreamysirc> mai
<dreamysirc> maivel: 谁？
 * caleb- 问一下，谁是工科妹子？
<dreamysirc> 话说myqq安全不？
<marvin-42> 不解释，man woman,okay
<dreamysirc> mai
<tone> 那个有啥安全不安全的  别充Q bi就上那么都安全了
<dreamysirc> maivel: 不是info girl么？
<dreamysirc> tone: 有见解，膜拜
<tone> 我QQ  从我初中就开始用  一直没丢 虽然异地老被登录 但咱穷阿  所以就没事
<caleb-> tone: 小心被拿去犯罪
<dreamysirc> tone: 大侠好本事，盗来盗去么？
<z_eno_z> myqq安上了，不过不能查看群成员
<tone> 其实吧我那QQ  也不是啥好QQ  我那里有几个群  我老往里发种子   种子阿 你们懂得
 * caleb- 不懂
<tone>  - -@
<z_eno_z> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=304116 我是照这个安的
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<marvin-42> 谁要靓号，带五个零的，3000¥
<tone>  - -@
<caleb-> 连 ^k^ 都 time out 了…
<z_eno_z> time out 什么意思？
<caleb-> 没时间
<tone> 大家加我MSN呗 没事唠唠
<z_eno_z> 哦
<tone> 我MSN好友少的可怜阿
<tone> bcsflilong@hotmail.com
<marvin-42> 不加，anti microsoft
<cuihao> cuihao1994@hotmail.com，已经废弃 :p
<dreamysirc> tone: 没事就打110，这就可以找事了
<marvin-42> Gmail?
<caleb-> 不加，anti microsoft
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 居然写 spam……
<tone> 我们上班不让上QQ  就只能MSN
<MaskRay> lemonhall: zkwlx 要写 anti-spam 呢
<tone> gmail人也少的可怜
<dreamysirc> marvin-42: 啥mail都可以msn吧
<cuihao> 嫦娥2居然“燃料过多”，还可以飞那么远。郭嘉明显早有预谋 :p
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 用sawfish有一点悲剧的…就是如果一个窗口全是中文，那就悲剧了，呼不出来了
<tone> 那是吓唬美国人呢呗  前段时间不还在天上折腾俩卫星来的吗
<marvin-42> 郭嘉你好，我是司马懿
<dreamysirc> cuihao: 郭嘉是三国那个么？
<tone> 吉林电视台 有个主持人  也就这名
<dreamysirc> marvin-42: 司马你好，我是诸葛
<cuihao> dreamysirc: 是国家的美称
<tone>  - -@
<pointer> ....
<tone> 俗称就是错别字呗
<caleb-> 是通假字，不是错别字
<caleb-> 党和郭嘉是不会有错滴
<cuihao> 对对，这叫古文复兴
<tone> 恩 恩 对对   是通假字
<cuihao> 使用古文可以有效节约木材
<tone> 朋友们 有没有在北京工作的
<dreamysirc> cuihao: 古文你好，我叫现代文
<caleb-> 别用纸就得了
<dreamysirc> tone: 你在国都？
 * caleb- 好久没写过字了
<soiamso> tone: 很多地方不能上qq msn 只能上 gmail
<tone> 我老家不是这的   后来到这来的
<tone> 我朋友刚被开出 现在找工作挺难的  大家要是有在北京工作的   我希望谁能帮引见一下
<dreamysirc> soiamso: 例如哪些地方？
<tone> 我们公司 还没控制MSN呢
<dreamysirc> soiamso: 封掉qq的端口还是？
<soiamso> dreamysirc: 外企
<dreamysirc> soiamso: 外企不理会的吧
<tone> 就是不让上   项目经理看着
<microcai> dreamysirc:  ... ... 只能上 gmail ,然后 gmail 被和谐，意思就是 你们给我老实工作，没事聊什么天
<dreamysirc> tone: 又不是24小时盯着你看
<soiamso> dreamysirc: 当然是封端口了，难道不给你安装qq ?
<tone> 那万一发现   就残了
<dreamysirc> microcai: 用gmail聊天，很先进啊~~~~~~~
<microcai> tone: 参考 microcai 还失业中， 你朋友就知足吧
<dreamysirc> tone: 先把经理打残就行了
<microcai> dreamysirc: 你脑子糊涂了？ gmail=gtalk
<tone> 我们伤不起阿  我们都是刚毕业的  大专 来北京找个工作很不容易的
<dreamysirc> microcai: ~~~~~~~~不是吧~~~~~~~~~
<dreamysirc> microcai: 我人笨~~~~~~~~`
<tone> 我就想不明白了  我们和本科干一样的活  就比人家少1K
<microcai> tone: 因为速度比人家少 1k
<tone> 是吗 没感觉阿  他们有的人还行 有的人 我就不评论了
<caleb-> tone: 要知足啊，阿三那边干一样的活，比咱少一个数量级
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 阿三是谁？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: ?
<tone> 同问？
<soiamso> tone: 我觉得合理
<soiamso> tone: 要不你去考个本科？
<tone> 诶   我是被逼无奈了  我现在就考呢
<soiamso> tone: 要不你去读南方科技大学
<marvin-42> 好歹他们多付了几年学费，让人把学费赚回来成不？
<tone> 说实话阿 我这被子都不想在上学了
<dreamysirc> tone: 换个被子就行了
<soiamso> tone: 国内唯一一家不用高考，但是一般智力的人都进不了的学校
<tone> 我们学费 一年8000呢   不比有的学校的计算机四年少
<tone> 是吗 那么牛X？
<dreamysirc> soiamso: 哪一家？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: iswitch不能输入中文
<tone> 南方科技大》
<soiamso> dreamysirc: 深圳南方科技大学
<dreamysirc> soiamso: 我见识少，没听过~~~~~~~
<soiamso> dreamysirc: 第一届只有45个学生
<dreamysirc> so
<marvin-42> 本三一年一万八正常收费
<soiamso> dreamysirc: 都没有考昨天的高考
<dreamysirc> soiamso: 天才少年板？
<tone> 一年一万八  我三年回老家买个媳妇了
<soiamso> dreamysirc: 不是的，
<imtxc> tone: 哪有那么便宜的啊。
<dreamysirc> tone: 你老家哪，媳妇那么便宜？
<soiamso> dreamysirc: 昨天最大的新闻吧 ？
<tone> 吉林省
<marvin-42> 他老家朝鲜
<dreamysirc> tone: 没房没车，就想媳妇？洗洗睡吧
<marvin-42> 果然
<dreamysirc> marvin-42: 我了个去，难怪
<cuihao> 朝鲜好
<tone> 那个倒是有了 在老家  在这没有阿
<cuihao> 强盛大国
<dreamysirc> tone: 吉林省，怎么可能~~~~~女孩那么多么？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 都 jump-or-exec，少数的手动切换吧
<vic> tone: 吉林省，大哥你开玩笑呢把
<dreamysirc> tone: 男女比例失调~~~~~~
<tone> 不是 我家那边流行那个财礼   订婚就给 定了婚媳妇就是你的  财礼一般40000左右
<marvin-42> 好贵啊。..
<vic> 好便宜啊
<dreamysirc> tone: 人家vic也是混吉林的，百万富翁也排了2，3十年的吉林悲剧队~~~~~~~~
<vic> dreamysirc: 。。。。。
<gebjgd> 相当便宜了
<gebjgd> 4w人民币
<tone> 混吉林的阿  吉林那个市的
<vic> 我家那 最少10万
<caleb-> 好便宜啊
<vic> 不在吉林混了
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 比如pdf的你joe咋切换？如果pdf标题全是中文iswitch也不行了
<tone> 我去了 你家那真是卖人阿
<soiamso> gebjgd: 4w买一个女人？
<caleb-> 没车没房，10万谁嫁你啊
<cuihao> 今年OI冬令营是吉林来着
<marvin-42> 表示娶不起第二个媳妇
<vic> 还不算房子 不算地
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 我根据 WM_CLASS 切换
<dreamysirc> tone: 吉林的女孩应该是那种白白的很温柔的吧，在冰雪里成长的女孩~~~~~~~~~~
<vic> dreamysirc: 瞎说
<gebjgd> soiamso, 很便宜了
<tone> 拉到吧
<cuihao> dream1986, 东北人是这样吗 = =
<happyaron> tone: 你是哪里人？
<tone> 我家的那的女人   我去了  杂说的呢   性格是那样的  但表面不是
<tone> 长春人
<tone> 长春二道的
<marvin-42> 东北妹子喜欢让你跪cpu
<caleb-> 莫非是传说中的人贩子？
<vic> 一堆高中同学在长春 哥们自己混辽宁
<tone> 辽宁阿 沈阳？
<vic> 抚顺
<tone> 哦  也不错阿
<tone> 在长春也挺好
<dreamysirc> 不是么，在遥远的北方是冰雪的世界，一定很美的~~~~~不是的话，也是很凄美的~~~~~~
<vic> dreamysirc: 凄美个屁啊
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 那就不能开多个了…
<wzlxx> pdf还是得多个的…
<dreamysirc> tone: 人贩子你好
<tone> 诶   有机会去东北看看  不错
<caleb-> 办个孤儿院玩幼女养成啊
<caleb-> 专收美貌女童
<dreamysirc> vic: 悲剧帝你好
<marvin-42> So beauty Polar bear
<vic> tone: 话说 可以去你家那买女人 到我家那卖
<tone> 女人 小时候好看 张大了 不好说阿
<vic> tone: 至少一倍的利润啊
<cuihao> caleb-: 一般都是残疾女童吧
<caleb-> vic: 现赚 6 万
<tone> 我买  你卖  咱俩合伙吧
<vic> tone: 好啊好啊
<tone> OK 这名定了
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 够了，多出2w，可以去了
<tone> 这么定了
<caleb-> cuihao: 所以要自己办嘛
<vic> dreamysirc: 相当悲剧了。。。。。买不起房 买不起车 娶不起媳妇
<tone> 你在哪  买不起房 买不起车？
<dreamysirc> vic: 跟tone去买个~~~~~~~
<vic> 抚顺啊
<soiamso> vic: 单车还是能买得起的
<vic> 有道理啊 有道理啊
<tone> 车还是好买的  房子  真不好说阿
<caleb-> 奔驰模型还是能买得起的
<vic> 单位过段时间给发单车
<blueghost> tex 生成 pdf 时, index 乱码怎么办
<blueghost> tex 生成 pdf 时, index 乱码怎么解决
<vic> 3万多人 每人一辆  准备集合大家去京沈高速 修车去
<blueghost> tex 生成 pdf 时, index 乱码怎么解决
<dreamysirc> vic: 自行车加草房不行么？
<vic> dreamysirc: 不行滴。。。。。。
<tone> 草房 现在也不错的
<bluek> 不求高版本的，只想轻巧点的。不要重量级的。有啥版本？非mac机器.打算vbox mac
<tone> 只要有房产证 或者放诏就行
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 如果用tint2的话sawfish不是不知道它的存在吗？现在我可以设置tint的层位于上面，但是不能每次都手动弄吧？
<dreamysirc> tone: 有车？当了吧，去取媳妇吧
<soiamso> tone: 为什么中国人就是不面对现实，就算改成德国那样的限购都不是每个人都会有自己的房子的
<tone> 我有媳妇了 - -@   我24号订婚
 * microcai 既然有买房子的钱，干嘛不去加拿大买农场？
<tone> 能出去吗
 * microcai 买了农场，顺利移民。
<soiamso> microcai: 好像可以
<tone> 国外农民很牛的
<dreamysirc> tone: 羡慕忌妒恨啊
<soiamso> tone: 投资移民，200W
<tone> 200W把W去了 我有
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 你怎么配置 tint2？
<bluek> 有人回答我的问题吗？
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 默认…
<happyaron> tone: 订婚之后还得结婚啊。
<tone> 你们都多大？ 我才22周岁阿
<dreamysirc> microcai: 说得很简单，人人都过了呀~~~~~~~~
<soiamso> happyaron: 高考完了？
<tone> 得个五年我才能结婚吧
<vic> 车 能买单车，还得是普通的28
<happyaron> soiamso: 嗯，完事了。
<bluek> 谁在用mac系统？
<dreamysirc> tone: 22岁就可以娶妻生子么？
<soiamso> happyaron: 为什么不去南方科技大学？
<caleb-> happyaron: 估分了？
<vic> 房能租的起 还得是城边的
<vic> 据说南方科技大学不错啊
<cuihao> bluek: 是ubuntu-cn嘛
<soiamso> happyaron: 浪费了，能保送剑桥
<bluek> cuihao, 嗯，我打算vbox mac，可是不知道用哪一个版本好
<soiamso> happyaron: 可能还有MIT的机会
<happyaron> soiamso: 之前没考虑，后来考虑下也觉得那里和我的人生规划不太相符
<bluek> cuihao, 不想用高版本及重量级的
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 国都的么？
<soiamso> happyaron: 也有通知你了？
<caleb-> 高中毕业都有人生规划了
<cuihao> bluek: 我的意思是这里没有人用mac的.. 好吧，我搞过这，失败了
<happyaron> caleb-: 理综估不准。
<caleb-> happyaron: 人生淫家啊
<lemonhall> tone: .............
<cuihao> bluek: 听说貌似不行的
<happyaron> caleb-: 呃。
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 国都？
<tone_> 刚才掉了
<happyaron> soiamso: 没。
<bluek> cuihao, 哦，可是我要用autocad
<bluek> 我来试试吧。哈哈
<XXARMYXX> vbox没有模拟mac的选项
<tone_> 22可以领证吗
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 北京不是国都，你是外国的？
<lemonhall> soiamso: happyaron caleb- 我去啊。。。。 tone 这种22岁就订婚的人，让我情何以堪
<vic> bluek: 老老实实的用win把
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 我可能会选一个国都的学校吧。
<caleb-> lemonhall: 你可以和22岁的妹子订婚嘛
<XXARMYXX> 去买苹果的mac
<bluek> XXARMYXX, 貌似有一个选项的。。。
<tone_> 家里的压力阿 我爸爸22岁的时候 我都3岁了
<soiamso> lemonhall: 你也可以找一个的
<bluek> vic,实在不想用win
<lemonhall> tone_: 我去。。。你现在还在读大学？
<lemonhall> tone_: 刚毕业？
<bluek> vic,我现在看到win画面都想吐
<vic> bluek: 据说现在出个什么软件 名看不明白  对cad的兼容不错
<cuihao> bluek: 虚拟机开什么AutoCAD，挺不靠谱吧
<caleb-> 还可以找个有三岁女娃的22岁妹子
<tone_> 刚毕业  不 6月毕业 我23号领毕业证  24号订婚
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 你让 tint2 在最下面？
<bluek> vic,你说的是qcad
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 你让 tint2 处在栈底？
<vic> bluek: 不是
<caleb-> vic: librecad?
<bluek> vic，那是啥？
<dreamysirc> vic: 莫非无法虚拟mac，应该可以的吧
<vic> DraftSight
<wzlxx> MaskRay: sawfish可以设置层的…
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 把它放到上面…
<bluek> dreamysirc, 呵呵，我想试试虚拟
<vic> bluek: win7不错啊
<vic> bluek: 没虚过mac
<blueghost> tex 生成 pdf 时, index 乱码怎么解决
<tone_> 大家聊着 我吃饭去了
<bluek> vic，送给你用
<blueghost> tex 生成 pdf 时, 书签乱码怎么解决
<blueghost> tex 生成 pdf 时, 书签乱码怎么解决
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 不让到上面其他的容易挡住它…
<bluek> vic,win7送我都不要，不要说还要钞票了
<dreamysirc> tone_: 然后25号结婚，26号生孩子，27号离婚，28号征婚，29号再订婚么？
<soiamso> blueghost: 你用UTF8 ？
<tone_> 临走说句话  你们帮帮   blueghost
<vic> 都不会tex 爱莫能助啊
<bluek> google解决，要是装成功了来显摆一下哈
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 去吉林吧，那里取媳妇太便宜了~~~~~~~~
<tone_> dreamysirc 你不地道阿   别诅咒我阿 我和我媳妇是大学同学  一起走到今天挺不容易的 也祝你早日找到幸福 加油 哥们
<XXARMYXX> win7还可以，就是太大
<cuihao> 我咋觉得mac更大
<soiamso> tone_: 你认识你媳妇多少年了？
<tone_> 3å¹´
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 。。。我家就是吉林的，但没有计划在这里娶媳妇。
<vic> tone_: 你是吉林哪的？
<dreamysirc> tone_: 我对男女都不敢兴趣，对小猫小狗很友爱，怎么办~~~~~~~
<tone_> 长春
<happyaron> tone_: 长春哪的
<tone_> 人与动物？？？？？
<vic> tone_: 汗。。。。长春是人贩子的福地啊
<tone_> 二道
<soiamso> tone_: 也太短了吧，你大三结婚？
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 你那里也是4w就能够躯媳妇么~~~~~~~~~~
<tone_> 我刚毕业 就是订婚  定结婚的日子
<happyaron> tone_: 呃，这么模糊，说个标志性建筑或者街道神马的。
<vic> tone_: 我家是通化地  咋就那么贵捏
<happyaron> dreamysirc: I'm afraid not...
<caleb-> happyaron: 不是早有女友了？
<dreamysirc> tone_: 你跳级？22岁就大学毕业了？
<microcai> tone_:  ... 女的？
<happyaron> caleb-: 对啊，所以说没有计划在吉林啊。
<tone_> 杏花苑
<reiv> happyaron: hi~~
<tone_> 男的
<happyaron> reiv: hi
<reiv> happyaron: 考完了？
<happyaron> XXARMYXX: 没事ping我干啥
<tone_> 我家31栋 302室
<happyaron> reiv: 嗯，考完了。
<happyaron> ...
<XXARMYXX> 试试命令行
<XXARMYXX> 我还不熟悉irc
<reiv> happyaron: 考完了好...
<tone_> 我大专阿   dreamysirc
<happyaron> XXARMYXX: o
<happyaron> reiv: 嗯，是啊。
<tone_> 不行了 哥哥们 我得吃饭去了
<dreamysirc> 到底哪个省出美女，我总以为遥远的北方都是雪精灵，都是美德惊艳的~~~~~~~~
<vic> 去把去把 小幸福男
<vic> dreamysirc: 据说四川
<reiv> ...
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 四川
<tone_> 祝你也幸福阿。
<dreamysirc> tone_: 去吧，别喝饮料了
<XXARMYXX> help
<vic> 不过长沙妹子也不错啊
<dreamysirc> vic: 为啥是四川？？？
<vic> dreamysirc: 听说地 我也不知道
<reiv> 天府之国?
<dreamysirc> vic: 亚热带的能与北方精灵比？
<XXARMYXX> 不在了？
<vic> dreamysirc: 北方的真不行
<XXARMYXX> happyaron不在了？
<reiv> rm -rf *
<reiv> find / -print0 | xargs -0 rm -rf
<XXARMYXX> man find
<XXARMYXX> man xargs
<dreamysirc> vic: 看过雪之少女么？虽是日本动漫，但是总让人想起北方的雪女~~~~~~~~
<XXARMYXX> man rm
<XXARMYXX> man reiv
<reiv> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<vic> dreamysirc: 可怜的孩子  被日本漫画毒害了阿
<if_else> 各位，有个文件名为 -n 我该怎么访问它，命令都会把它识别成 参数？使用 冒号无效？谢谢
<cfy> if_else: ./-n
<dreamysirc> vic: 你悲剧啊，莫非被中国的动画片毒害了~~~~~~~~
<cfy> if_else: 如果软件支持的话,用-- -n
<dreamysirc> if_else: 用‘’
<cfy> if_else: 啥软件?
<reiv> for i in /boot/*; do echo > "$i"; done
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 我北方的，我女朋友南方的。
<cfy> dreamysirc: 没用的.那是shell的
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 听vic的吧，他说的对。
<dreamysirc> cfy: 单引号不解释好不
<cfy> dreamysirc: 但是依然会以-n的方式传递给程序吧
<XXARMYXX> gedit -n不行吗？
<XXARMYXX> gedit ./-n
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 其实我觉得我们这里的女孩就很漂亮了~~~~广东的~~~~~~
<reiv> while true; do (xterm &);done
<cuihao> http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc3092
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 呵呵
<cfy> dreamysirc: if_else主要是不要让程序误解你的意思.所以用./-n或者-- -n,-- -n的用法cat 可以接收
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 但是没车没房的，连正视一眼都不敢~~~~~~~~
<cfy> 接受
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 努力挣吧
<if_else> cfy: 没有什么软件，可能我命令输错，产生的这个文件吧
<dreamysirc> if_else: 用》就行了
<dreamysirc> if_else: 2是错误的 1也有可能
<reiv> http://bitcoincharts.com/markets/
<alpha080> dreamysirc: 还有二次元的妹子，没事的
<if_else> dreamysirc: 兄，不太明白？书名号做什么？
<dreamysirc> alpha080: 你信二次元~~~~~~~~我只信三次元
<dreamysirc> if_else: 输出管道
<dreamysirc> if_else: >
<alpha080> dreamysirc: 其实我信一次元
<if_else> dreamysirc: 谢谢了
<if_else> 我创建了git 分支，但是在master 中删除了 .gtk.2.0rc 在切换到一个跟踪了 .gtk-2.0 的分支提示：
<vic> 爱情就是王八蛋 有钱随便换
<if_else> error: Untracked working tree file '.gtkrc-2.0' would be overwritten by merge.
<dreamysirc> vic: 换爱情？有用？
<if_else> 这是什么情况阿a？谢谢各位 git
<blueghost> soiamso:) 我掉了
<blueghost> soiamso:) 我用的是utf8 和xetex
<vic> dreamysirc: 物质基础决定上层建筑 。。。
<reiv> vic: 不是经济基础吗？
<vic> blueghost: 写好了
<alpha080> blueghost: index乱码？用啥编辑器？
<vic> reiv: 不是一回事吗
<reiv> vic: 不是的。
<blueghost> vic:) 没呢, 刚带儿子去玩了. 还要等会
<Freebuilder> 汗！sqlite 触发器执行顺序竟然是倒过来的，后创建的先执行！
<blueghost> alpha080:) pdf 书签乱码
<vic> blueghost: 不着急
<blueghost> alpha080:) pdf 书签乱码
<blueghost> vic:) 我急呢
<alpha080> blueghost: 你用什么打开pdf的？
<soiamso> blueghost: 改代码？
<alpha080> blueghost: 嵌入字体了么？
<blueghost> alpha080:) 以前我知道怎么弄的
<blueghost> alpha080:) 现在忘了
<blueghost> soiamso:) 现在忘了解决这个问题了, 以前我知道怎么做的
<vic> 放狗
<alpha080> blueghost: 我以前好像也解决过一次，忘了，搜索下hyperref包
<alpha080> 看看有什么帮助
<bigclean> 可以试试设置 hyperref 的书签选项
<alpha080> 工作后基本没碰tex，忘的差不多了
<Evanescence> urxvt -fn后面跟着的字体要怎么查看啊？
<alpha080> 小k是不是没有留言功能啊？
<reiv> Evanescence: xfontsel里面找
<reiv> Evanescence: 推荐用基于VTE的term
<Evanescence> reiv: urxvt是基于VTE的吗？我打了命令xfontsel，但是那个要怎么用啊？
<alpha080> @blueghost
<alpha080> 找到资料人没了
 * jiero 发现现在fcitx和ibus可以同时用了。。。
<vic> jiero: ？？
<reiv> Evanescence: 不是。xfontsel是用于选字体的（能预览字体），选好了可以复制那一串字体的说明。VTE是基于GTK的，所以字体和输入法基本都不会有问题。
<raylei> 各位，请问，现在系统提示／ＢＯＯＴ空间不足，如何解决这个问题啊？
<Evanescence> reiv: 那什么终端是基于VTE的？
<alpha080> raylei: 删掉旧内核
<touparx> raylei: 删掉旧kernel
<raylei> 如何操作？
<blueghost> 他奶奶的,解决了
<blueghost> pdf 的书签不能用 utf8 的吗
<reiv> Evanescence: 很多。最有名的是gnome-terminal。我现在用的叫sakura.
<alpha080> blueghost: 可以吧
<raylei> alpha080: 请问如何操作？
<blueghost> alpha080:) 为什么要设置 unicode=false
<blueghost> alpha080:) unicode=true 就是乱码
<Evanescence> reiv: 哦，那个xfontsel完全看不懂怎么选择字体啊，点击后也不知道是什么东西
<reiv> Evanescence: 以前我也用urxvt的，启动快，占资源小。不过配字体和输入法很麻烦。反正现在电脑跑的都很快了，就换成vte了。
<alpha080> blueghost: 早忘掉了，你自己看我找到的那个网址吧
<alpha080> 我就隐隐约约记得跟hyperref有点关系
<bigclean> urxvt 的字体宽度总是需要
<Evanescence> reiv: 哦，那个xfontsel完全看不懂怎么选择字体啊，点击后也不知道是什么东西
<touparx> reiv: xterm也很快啊，而且好像配置字体也不是那么麻烦吧
<reiv> Evanescence: ...，我说不太清，你可以google一下用法。
<Evanescence> reiv: 哦
<raylei> touparx: 请问如何操作删除多余的内核？
<bigclean> 现在感觉还是 xterm 更好
<alpha080> raylei: 你用什么系统？#aptitude search kernerl
<Freebuilder> 我感觉用 sqlite 很无助
<touparx> raylei: cd /boot then rm
<alpha080> raylei: 找到后再删即可
<raylei> touparx: 这么直接？
<reiv> touparx: xterm很多时候默认中文支持不好，总是选日文字体显示汉字。。。 配置XMODIFIERS和XIM对于新手也不容易。
<Colin-shzsc> alpha080: 反正 hyperref 就经常爱搞些莫名其妙的问题出来，可有些事情没了它还真不好做
<touparx> raylei: 嗯，我向来就是这么操作的
<alpha080> raylei: 别听touparx的
<reiv> raylei: 我就是直接rm的...
<alpha080> raylei: 你是新手少用rm这种命令
<reiv> raylei: grub什么的都自己手动搞定，内核也自己手动编译。
<bigclean> xterm 的字体可以通过 .Xresources 设置
<Colin-shzsc> 今天升了 archlinux 的内核，发现启动时左上角显示的 logo 变成了 tux
<touparx> raylei: 我gentoo自己编译的内核，ubuntu的按alpha080的方法吧
<reiv> raylei: 其实用不一定要用rm的，用unlink和shred也可以的。
<raylei> reiv: 我查查这两个东西
<happyaron> 其实unlink和shred也用不着，用锤子就行了。。。
<alpha080> blueghost: warning显示什么啊？
<alpha080> raylei: 还有记得留下最新的内核，别全删了啊
<reiv> 可以用dd直接对/dev/sda上某个node操作的...
<blueghost> alpha080:) 现在好了. 不乱码了
<caleb-> http://www.lkong.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=432274 # 国家做豆腐脑百五十年，仗节死义正在今日
<reiv> 用过一次debugfs....
<caleb-> 很爆笑的豆腐脑讨论
<raylei> alpha080: 嗯，会紧慎的
<alpha080> blueghost: 这么快，咋搞定的，就是设置了unicode=false？这么奇怪
<gebjgd> 豆腐脑有甜的?
<caleb-> gebjgd: 目前略占下风
<gebjgd> 长这么大第一次听说
<blueghost> alpha080:) 对啊
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 豆腐脑是不是广东的豆腐花
<gebjgd> 帝都的的只有咸的
 * reiv 一直吃甜的豆腐脑...
<caleb-> 其实看起点小说就可以发现各地饮食差异很大
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 如果是的, 广东人 有甜有咸
<touparx> blueghost: alpha080 你们在讨论什么，还涉及到unicode=false?
<raylei> gebjgd: 广东就吃甜的，我们叫豆腐花
 * caleb- 多半吃甜的豆腐脑
<blueghost> touparx:) extex 生成 pdf 书签乱码, 现在解决了
<Colin-shzsc> 人家从无锡买来的小笼包都是很甜的
<cn2dy> 豆腐花和豆腐脑不是一个东西
<caleb-> stbird：“不好意思，我们这就把咸的豆腐脑叫豆腐花，其实豆腐脑这词只是为了统一用词而已。话说，甜的豆腐花怎么能下咽呢，我们无锡人出了名的爱吃甜，但豆腐花就是咸的”
<blueghost> 这几天, 一 google 数据灯就常亮, 然后上不了网
<raylei> cn2dy: 一样的，最近就有幸去山东吃过一次豆腐脑
<touparx> blueghost: 哦，extex生成的pdf都带标签的？前不久折腾论文，貌似win下没有几个能把word打印成pdf还带标签的
<cn2dy> raylei:  也许我吃的不是正宗豆腐花
<blueghost> cn2dy:) 那我就不知道了, 那广东就没豆腐脑有豆腐花
<touparx> blueghost: 还是tex强大
<caleb-> 内战啊内战
<caleb-> 豆腐花革命
<raylei> caleb-: ＩＲＣ又开始敏感吹水了
<blueghost> 哈哈
<gebjgd> 豆腐脑我说的是
<caleb-> http://www.lkong.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=432622 #  关于豆腐脑咸甜，大家还是报下家乡位置吧，说不定可以考证下历代移民路径图和饮食习惯
<cn2dy> gebjgd:  你吃的是豆腐花还是豆腐脑?
 * touparx 问下豆腐脑跟豆腐花有什么差别？
<caleb-> cn2dy: 貌似甜咸两派均兼有两种称呼
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 你问问你老婆, 豆腐花是不是就是豆腐脑. 我没听说过豆腐脑, 但有豆腐花. 可能广东没豆腐脑吧
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 豆腐脑长啥样
<caleb-> 有 白糖甜党 红糖甜党 咸党 辣党 酸党 牛肉汤党
<microcai> 树型图设计者是 index 毁掉的 ，诶。
<cn2dy> caleb-:  搞不明白, 反正我只吃过咸的豆腐脑和一种类似甜豆腐花的物体
<blueghost> 贴个图看看, 是不是我们这的豆腐花
<caleb-> 所以说我国地大物博…
<blueghost> cn2dy:) 你说的豆腐花长啥样
<blueghost> cn2dy:) 豆腐脑就是豆腐花
<cn2dy> blueghost:  类似豆腐脑, 但是凝结的没那么紧密
<raylei> 我也一直以为是两样东西来的，但吃过就知道是同一样东西了，只是外配的料不同
<blueghost> cn2dy:) 从图片上看
<blueghost> cn2dy:) 从图片上看
<blueghost> cn2dy:) 只是每个地方不同吧
<touparx> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E8%B1%86%E8%8A%B1
 * caleb- 有吃过 白糖的 / 红糖的 / 姜汁的 / 蜂蜜的 / 咸的 / 冷热均吃过
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 大树也喜欢豆腐花？
<vic> 豆腐脑和豆腐花的区别是卤水放的多少
<blueghost> cn2dy:) 我这乡下的粉皮 还比 正宗 沙河粉稀呢, 不还是 叫粉吗
<touparx> wikipedia上说一样的啊
<soiamso> vic: 不是的，
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 我小时候不喜欢，但是我姐姐很喜欢，长大了，我们都喜欢~~~~~~~~
<soiamso> vic: 只有豆腐脑用卤水
<blueghost> cn2dy:) 是不是甜的是豆腐花, 咸的豆腐脑
<ramazan> ...
 * microcai 哈哈，第6集亮点！！！第6集亮点！！！ 。。。 Index 最喜欢当嘛了 ... 自己说的！！自己说的！！！
<vic> 那看来豆腐花和我所知的不是一回事
<blueghost> 如果真说不是一个东西, 那我这里没有豆腐脑
<dreamysirc> vic: 还有豆腐脑~~~~~~~那是脑汁吧
<blueghost> 没吃过豆腐脑
 * reiv quit
<Freebuilder> 点卤不足就成豆腐花了
 * microcai 果然， 当嘛还是和 index 配对啊，louli控~~~
<caleb-> 还有加油茶的…
<dreamysirc> microcai: 啥东西？
<caleb-> 豆腐脑的学问真是博大精深
<microcai> dreamysirc:  google 炮姐
<caleb-> index 去死，炮姐王道
<alpha080> 豆腐脑是豆腐的脑子，豆腐花是豆腐开的花。。。
<dreamysirc> 怎么又炮姐，你还没看完~~~~~~~
<microcai> dreamysirc: 无聊，重新看
<alpha080> Fedora 16 将以Btrfs文件系统为默认文件系统.
<blueghost> http://www.hicafe.cn/cafe_data/200809/202596/album/FA39F032DA6465501357176467307081.jpg <== 豆腐花 还是豆腐脑
<caleb-> tf19830910：“总结一下，基本是古荆州地区（两湖+河南南部）+交州（两广）是甜党，其他地方基本是咸党。。。这么看，好像甜党的范围就是古楚国地区吧。。。”
 * edison0354 明天考试啊！！！！！！！
<dreamysirc> microcai: 看剧场版吧~~~~~~~
<dreamysirc> alpha080: 还很遥远吧~~~~~~~
<cn2dy> edison0354:  赶紧拜EE
<edison0354> lainme: MM保佑我过啊！
<caleb-> 还有 甜辣党！！！！！！！
<blueghost> cn2dy:) http://baike.baidu.com/view/40754.htm 这是 百度百科说的, 豆腐花就是豆腐脑
<edison0354> cn2dy: 。。。。
<alpha080> 请上fedora官网
<caleb-> edison0354: 赶紧拜EE
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 我这里吃填的
<microcai> dreamysirc: 有么？？？？？
<microcai> dreamysirc: 有么？？？？？
<microcai> dreamysirc: 有么？？？？？
<microcai> dreamysirc: 有么？？？？？
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 我这里吃填甜的
<edison0354> caleb-: 。。。。
<^k^> microcai: .. ..
<caleb-> 比较有趣的，上海似乎两党均有
<dreamysirc> microcai: 当然啊，emule去拖
<cn2dy> edison0354:  不拜就别想着过了
<edison0354> caleb-: cn2dy   ee不在。。。
<caleb-> 不愧是魔都啊
<caleb-> edison0354: 那你可能要挂科了
<cn2dy> edison0354:  发帖拜, 神明天看到了就临幸你
 * caleb- 召唤 ee
<edison0354> caleb-: 我拜MM了
<blueghost> caleb-:) 什么两党
<blueghost> caleb-:) 共产党还有什么当
<blueghost> caleb-:) 共产党还有什么党
<edison0354> cn2dy: 爪机ing
<ramazan> 无党派认识
<blueghost> caleb-:) 地下党??? 怎么加入
<caleb-> ramazan: 没吃过豆腐脑？
<stifler> debian党
<cn2dy> edison0354:  周日去PC show看苹果去
<edison0354> happyaron: 拜刚考完的阿荣
<stifler> caleb-: 没有，是啥？
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 共产党和共产党
<edison0354> cn2dy: 哪里？
<caleb-> stifler: 在全国范围的微博讨论热烈中
<cn2dy> edison0354:  必然不在帝都
<stifler> caleb-: 额
<edison0354> cn2dy: 。。。
<lainme> edison0354: 好好看书是正道……
<dreamysirc> edison0354: 高考么？
<cn2dy> edison0354:  美女教训你了
<caleb-> edison0354: 美女教训你了
<cn2dy> 被教训跑了...
<lainme> ……
<dreamysirc> caleb-: lainme是女的么？
<stifler> -.-
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) .........
<pointer> 啊大家好
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) lainme 是我的压寨夫人
<lainme> ……
<dreamysirc> lainme: 小姐今年贵姓~~~~~~~~
<stifler> 孤陋寡闻
<cn2dy> lainme:  支持你变身op踢了他/她/它
<stifler> 年方82
<blueghost> ...
<lainme> cn2dy: 变不了……
<alpha080> 贵姓？！
<pointer> 啊作业作业
<blueghost> alpha080:) 干嘛你
<cn2dy> lainme:  那就召唤OP
<pointer> op是神马=-=。。
<blueghost> alpha080:) 别把我压寨夫人勾了去
<stifler> -.--.-.-
<pointer> 瓦发现期末考试就剩两周了~
<dreamysirc> stifler: 是贵姓不是贵庚
<alpha080> 别价，lainme这娃可是我闺女干姐姐啊
<stifler> dreamysirc: 一样
<pointer> 咦
<blueghost> lainme:) 高寿
 * lainme 哪个OP可以帮帮忙
<pointer> 这时神马情况~
<pointer> lainme, OP是神马
 * stifler 围观
 * caleb- 打酱油
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 你什么寨？山寨
<pointer> 喂完全没人理我啊
<lainme> pointer: 管理员
<blueghost> alpha080:) 那我不得叫你干岳父???
<MaskRay> brcmsmac 又 panic 了
<stifler> ...
<pointer> lainme, 哦谢谢[终于
<alpha080> 我是op,我是op
<stifler> [.]
<cn2dy> pointer:  你悲催了吧, irc和论坛都没人理
<alpha080> 只不过不是这个频道的= =
<dreamysirc> lainme: 小姐今年贵姓（不是贵庚哦）
<pointer> cn2dy, 嗯[乃是谁=-=
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 你问过我了吗
<lainme> dreamysirc: 不理
<stifler> ..--..
<blueghost> 今晚我寨没人啊
<cn2dy> pointer:  论坛里把你疯了就知道是谁了
<silverzhao> 郁闷！sf被重置，arch的aur不能更新了，哎……
<maonx> 我更新了ArchLinux,进入Awesome后发现有一个进程老是100%  curl
<dreamysirc> alpha080: 还姐姐，都是老祖了
<alpha080> dreamysirc: 小子今年贵性？
<cn2dy> maonx:  毛女侠
<maonx> cn2dy: 你好,没见过你呀
<alvin_rxg> maonx: `ps ax | grep curl`
<maonx> alvin_rxg: 我杀不掉它 杀了它自动开
<kilior> ...
<cn2dy> maonx:  还有几个叫你毛女侠的?
<dreamysirc> alpha080: 反正不是姓无能~~~~~~~
<pointer> cn2dy, 纳尼=-=
<alvin_rxg> maonx: 所以你得看看它具体在干嘛，以及父进程是哪个
<alpha080> 欢迎kilior,kde党
<pointer> 算了瓦走了~
<pointer> 再见~[大概还是没人理……
<pointer> kde党路过
<kilior> 嘛，我是g3
<maonx>  sh -c echo 'password ""?status?currentsong?close' | curl --connect-timeout 1 -fsm 3 telnet://127.0.0.1:6600
<alpha080> 88，看在你我同党
<kilior> ....
<alpha080> a,打倒kilior
<silverzhao> maonx: 那你可以更新aur吗？
<alpha080> suse?
<maonx> cn2dy: - - 疼猪??
<maonx> silverzhao: 可以 - -
<pointer> =-=
<tenzu_> maonx:  办公室里irssi忘了关
<kilior> 其实我现在是手机控
<pointer> .........
<maonx> tenzu_: - -怎么这么多ID
<pointer>  ！！！
<dreamysirc> silverzhao: aur可以更新
 * touparx awesome党们，笔记本的热键怎么弄的？
<stifler> KDE4前来报道
<tenzu_> maonx:  刚才那个本来是手机上专用的
<pointer> 其实现在是在用g3.。（我不是走了么……
<stifler> ...
<maonx> touparx: 不能设置rc.lua?
<MikeMao> 毛泽东的英文名叫什么
<MikeMao>  mike mao??
<stifler> Mike?
<maonx> tenzu_: 哦 搞这么多号有什么好玩的
<pointer> .
<tenzu_> maonx:  因为无聊
<dreamysirc> MikeMao: zedong mao
<MikeMao> stifler:) 你也是看周星驰电影的吧
<touparx> maonx: 设置了没反应
<stifler> MikeMao: 嗯
<dreamysirc> MikeMao: 我什么都不知道~~~~~~~
<tenzu__> 啊。
<MikeMao> dreamysirc:) 忘了哪部周星驰的电影, 叫 Mike Mao 的
<stifler> 有木有KDE同党
<touparx> stifler: 很多kde党的
<stifler> 007?
<pointer> 改回来好了^
<MikeMao> 忘了
<tenzu_> 山寨货
<vic> kde党
<pointer> tenzu_, :)
<metbsd> 你们在ubuntu下都装些吗软件啊
<alvin_rxg> maonx: 6600 是 mpd的。应该是你本地有哪个程序经常在访问它
<pointer> kde+1~
<stifler> metbsd: QQ
<tenzu_> metbsd:  装点儿win7之类的
<stifler> ie10
<kilior> 这个android应用还不错
<maonx> tenzu_: 都忙好了?
<MikeMao> 毛神在此, 你们还不速速跪拜?
<maonx> touparx: 怎么会,这个和本本应该没关系吧
<silverzhao> dreamysirc: maonx: 哎，为什么我的会被重置呢？Connecting to downloads.sourceforge.net|216.34.181.59|:80... connected.
<silverzhao> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... Read error (Connection reset by peer) in headers.
<maonx> alvin_rxg: 难道是我的mdd进程出问题了..我试下
<tenzu_> maonx:  忙啥?
<stifler> 好困啊
<alvin_rxg> maonx: 不是 mpd 的问题……
<MikeMao> silverzhao:) 你做什么坏事了.
<maonx> tenzu_: 上次不是一直在弄page什么的么
<touparx> maonx: 能不能把你的rc.lua贴出来看看 ，我在fluxbox下可以用fn+热键的
<pointer> 瓦要去推特搜tenzu=-=
<microcai> dreamysirc: 剧场版是什么？
<touparx> maonx: 不过awesome就不行了
<MikeMao> silverzhao:) 胆敢在毛神面前放肆?
<microcai> dreamysirc: 给个名字
<stifler> 有人给个片儿提提神么？
<alvin_rxg> maonx: `ps ax -f | grep curl` 看看它的 ppid 是多少
<maonx> maonx: 我刚才发的代码 我不知道是哪个在用
<silverzhao> MikeMao: -_-!!!我不过是想更新xarchiver-xz罢了……
<alpha080> 星宿老仙，法力无边
<tenzu_> maonx:  啥page?
<maonx> touparx: 先看一下fn是什么代码
<maonx> tenzu_: 论文神马的
<MikeMao> stifler:) 等等
<microcai> dreamysirc: i歌不错，结尾是裸体的 index
<MikeMao> stifler:) 老外的可以吗
<tenzu_> maonx:  早就折腾完了
<touparx> maonx: 你在笔记本上用的awesome么？
<stifler> MikeMao: 可以，私聊……
<MikeMao> stifler:) 鸟长过腿的
<maonx> tenzu_: 没事干了? 没什么好玩的了?
<maonx> touparx: 没有本本的飘过
<dreamysirc> microcai: 查个ova不行么？
<vic> stifler: konsole 最大化就死机，你搞定没啊
<MikeMao> stifler:) http://www.spankwire.com/
<tenzu_> maonx:  最近几天的确蛋疼
<maonx> alvin_rxg: 哪一行是之源
<pointer> kwin经常崩溃~
<pointer> 话说我换成compiz就好了~
<stifler> vic: 没这情况啊？
<alvin_rxg> maonx: ?
<silverzhao> 麻烦看一下这个地址可以访问吗？
<silverzhao> http://downloads.sourceforge.net/xarchiver/
<microcai> dreamysirc: 炮姐的 OVA 看过了啊~
<maonx> alvin_rxg: 哪一行是ppid....
<vic> stifler: 嘎。。
<microcai> dreamysirc:  有当嘛的 ova ？
<maonx> tenzu_: 上次不是在看质量效应2?
<MikeMao> silverzhao:) 可以
 * MikeMao 不可以也说可以
<maonx> alvin_rxg: "maonx     2536  1210  0 22:10 tty1     S      0:00 sh -c echo 'password ""?status?currentsong?close' | curl --connect-timeout 1 -fsm 3 telnet://127.0.0.1:6600"
<MikeMao> silverzhao:) 可以
<stifler> silverzhao: can be open
<jiero> MikeMao: 靠。
<silverzhao> MikeMao: 郁闷，怎么我这儿这么悲惨的！我用的是移动的cmcc-edu。
<tenzu_> maonx:  在等21号, Dungeon Siege 3 发售
<MikeMao> jiero:) 怎么
<tenzu_> silverzhao:  可以打开
<pointer> 瓦看书去~
<jiero> tenzu_: 那是啥？
<maonx> silverzhao: 我没怎么看,一直可以用yarout
<alvin_rxg> maonx: 第三列那个。 1210  => ps ax -f 找到 第二列 pid 是 1210 的……
<jiero> tenzu_: 你让我想起dungeon keeper
<silverzhao> 我打开会被重置。
<tenzu_> jiero:  地牢围攻3, 之前两做是microsoft出品, 没记错的话
 * stifler 看书去
<MikeMao> silverzhao:) 你干什么了
<scriptkids> archlinux自从昨天升级之后就悲剧了啊。。开FF chromium 有时候莫名其妙就自动关闭了。。终端里打开。。显示总线错误。。开了testing。。如何破解？
<silverzhao> maonx: 我也是用的yaourt.
<pointer> chromium更新中=-= 重新编译啊=-=
<jiero> tenzu_
 * stifler 困死了
<silverzhao> MikeMao: 就是yaourt -Syua，然后xarchiver-xz需要更新。
<maonx> silverzhao: 我等下再试试看 我怎么感觉我没什么问题
<pointer> stifler, 碎把~
<jiero> 说了我也不知道额：
<MikeMao> stifler:) 不是给你提神了吗
<MikeMao> stifler:) 鸟长过腿的
<stifler> MikeMao: 打不开...
<MikeMao> stifler:) http://www.spankwire.com/
<stifler> pointer: 舍不得大家
<silverzhao>   -> Downloading xarchiver-0.5.2.tar.bz2...
<silverzhao> --2011-06-09 22:08:00--  http://downloads.sourceforge.net/xarchiver/xarchiver-0.5.2.tar.bz2
<silverzhao> Resolving downloads.sourceforge.net... 216.34.181.59
<maonx> alvin_rxg: 那个1210是awesome的进程,难道更新了一下出问题了...
<silverzhao> 结果就是这样。
<tenzu_> jiero:  windows里的游戏, 类似diablo
<alvin_rxg> maonx: 看你的 aweome rc.lua 是怎么写的了
<metbsd> 游戏真无聊
<MikeMao> stifler:) http://www.pornhub.com/ 这个呢
<pointer> stifler,:)
<jiero> xarchiver 也挂了。
<tenzu_> silverzhao:  http://sourceforge.net/projects/xarchiver/files/xarchiver/0.5.2/xarchiver-0.5.2.tar.bz2/download
<MikeMao> stifler:) 还有这个 http://www.youporn.com
<jiero> tenzu_: 说实在的diablo类的游戏我没玩过——
<MikeMao> stifler:) http://www.tube8.com 这个如何
<pointer> porn 不是那个。。。
<tenzu_> jiero:  凑合玩玩
<maonx> alvin_rxg: 奇怪了,在rc.lua中没有找到相关这个进程的命令
 * stifler crashed,rebooting...
<alvin_rxg> pointer: 未成年小屁孩暂时别关注这个 irc 频道了……
<metbsd> diablo那么经典都没玩过？
<silverzhao> tenzu: 这个网址打开会被重置。
<alvin_rxg> maonx: vicious ?
<pointer> alvin_rxg, !
<MikeMao> stifler:) 够提神了吗
<maonx> tenzu_: 我会时不时的查一下你磞出来的几个英文
<silverzhao> tenzu_: : 这个网址打开会被重置。
<tenzu_> silverzhao:  可能是被认证了
<stifler> MikeMao: 唔...
<maonx> alvin_rxg: 我是有装这个
<metbsd> 看老外片子觉得像看动物，没劲
<tenzu_> maonx:  例如?
<MikeMao> alvin_rxg:) 屁孩???
<silverzhao> tenzu_: 认证？认证什么？
<maonx> tenzu_: 刚才的游戏名
<alvin_rxg> maonx: vicious => mpd ?
<tenzu_> metbsd:  你看国产的?
<MikeMao> metbsd:) 有亚洲的
<pointer> 瓦……复习去~~[…骗谁呢……
<tenzu_> maonx:  刚才我附加了中文名
<MikeMao> metbsd:) 还有一个 中国女孩在日本的要看不
<stifler> MikeMao: 要
<maonx> alvin_rxg: 我没有弄在rc.lua中弄mpd
<stifler> MikeMao: mail...
<metbsd> MikeMao, 哪个网站
<alvin_rxg> maonx: really?
<maonx> tenzu_: 后来我是看到了 没事,我多学学英文
<maonx> alvin_rxg: yes 我正在确认
<MikeMao> stifler:) 你又看不到, 就第一次给你的那个里的
<MikeMao> metbsd:) 等等
<stifler> MikeMao: o
<tenzu_> maonx:  老实说, 那两个单词我都不认识
<metbsd> 专业的好色少妇 三浦亚沙纪~极上毒女再现变态本色.avi
<maonx> tenzu_: - -
<metbsd> 我正在下这本
<silverzhao> 大家压缩软件的前端是不是都用的file-roller呀？有没有人用其他的？
<stifler> metbsd: 求源
<metbsd> qvod下载的哦
<stifler> metbsd: mail吧..
<MikeMao> metbsd:) stifler http://www.spankwire.com/chinese-girl-in-JAPAN-2/video275049/ <= 这个, 有两出
<metbsd> stifler, 你有qvod吗
<tenzu_> 山寨nick啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<MikeMao> http://www.spankwire.com/chinese-girl-in-JAPAN/video275035/
<tcnzu> metbsd: 没有
<jiero> metbsd: lemmings这么经典的你万国没？
<MikeMao> metbsd:) 还有一个 忘了名字了, 香港古装三级片, http://www.spankwire.com/Classic-Chinese-Porn-Sex-and-Zen-1-3/video153673/
<metbsd> jiero, 玩过
<MikeMao> metbsd:) 好像是肉蒲团
<tcnzu> ..
<MikeMao> metbsd:) 不是3d那个, 旧的
<silverzhao> 求教：我的环境是arch + compiz + cairo-dock，用sleep 15 && tilda & 自动启动tilda，但是这样在每次slim登录后，都要很长时间才能看到compiz，我想问问是不是由于那个sleep 的问题？是不是sleep不在后台运行的？
<jiero> metbsd:  :-D
<metbsd> 3D的吗
<jiero> metbsd: 好样的
<MikeMao> metbsd:) 应该不是, 好像比较老的
<metbsd> 3d以下的不要看
<MikeMao> metbsd:) 忘了名字了, 你看看, 全集的, 3 段
<MikeMao> tcnzu:) 看到地址了吗, 够提神吗
<metbsd> 我喜欢那种，在街头找女的，聊天以后去酒店搞的那种
<zjp_> 那你不怕得病？
<metbsd> 我指那种片子
<zjp_> 汗颜
<MikeMao> metbsd:) 也有
<imtxc> 喜欢片子，不是意味着也期待嘛
<zjp_> 呵呵  第一次进IRC阿 ……
<maonx> alvin_rxg: 谢了,弄好了,确实是那个出错了,以前写的mpd的代码 我没用但在rc.lua中
<metbsd> 说真实的哦
<alvin_rxg> maonx: bitte schön
<zjp_> 不过真囧  刚进来就遇见这么囧的事
<maonx> tenzu_: 我怎么看到一个 tcnzu
<metbsd> 就是要好的女性朋友结婚前一晚要我陪
<maonx> alvin_rxg: - -这算是什么文了
<alvin_rxg> 火星文
<tenzu_> maonx:  山寨版
<itenzu> Francise
 * maonx 现在到处是疼猪了
<itenzu> Françoise
<MikeMao> metbsd:) 也有
<MikeMao> metbsd:) 男的帮女的按摩, 最后搞上, 偷拍
<zjp_> 求高人指导学linux
<MikeMao> metbsd:) 有几个搞女服务生
<MikeMao> metbsd:) 有在做健身被搞的, 也有中文字幕
<zjp_> 求高人指导学linux
<MikeMao> metbsd:) 有几个偷拍缓交的
<MikeMao> metbsd:) 群交的要不
<tenzu_> 求高人知道学泡妹子
<metbsd> 这个我看过，挺不错的，就是男的帮女的按摩
<zjp_> 把妹需实践
<metbsd> 那个男的帮女的按摩，找到吗
<silverzhao> -_-!!! 大家都在讨论些什么呀……
<zjp_> 求高人指导学linux
<zjp_> 什么都讨论
<MikeMao> metbsd:) 那网站很多, 很多都有中文字幕, 就在那个网站的啊
<MikeMao> metbsd:) 你去 asian 分类慢慢找
<silverzhao> zjp_: 你可以看看鸟哥的私房菜，我觉得写的挺好的。
<MikeMao> zjp_:) 有什么问题呢
<MikeMao> zjp_:) 要手把手指导吗?
<iSUSE> 拜师礼呢
<tcnzu> 哈哈
<MikeMao> metbsd:) 有问卦被搞的
<MikcMao> MikeMao: hi
<metbsd> 太卡了
<zjp_> 今天在中文贴吧看见那非常任务  进IRC来玩玩 呵呵
 * wzssyqa 今天nekia 真多
<metbsd> 不卡就好了
<MikcMao> ..
<zjp_> 这里不是什么都可以讨论的嘛
<mctbsd> haha
<MikeMao> 厕所被高的要不
<zjp_> 本人才学linux 不到半个月阿
<zjp_> 也可以说是接触
<MikcMao> MikeMao: yao
<maonx> tenzu_: 郁闷 今天升级了tenzu 怎么到处都有问题 mplayer也打不开了 声音也没了
<tenzu_> zjp_:  泡论坛是王道
<tenzu_> maonx:  升级造成的?
<zjp_> 呵呵    泡了论坛就过来了
<maonx> tenzu_: 不知道,至少我刚才升级后就这样了,mpd进程也出问题了- -
<tenzu_> maonx:  重启也许有惊喜
<maonx> tenzu_: 重启两次了..
<iSUSE> tenzu_: 你以为是晕倒死啊
<tenzu_> maonx:  删配置文件呗, 想不到更好的解决办法了
<tenzu_> iSUSE:  我的win7重启只有悲剧
<maonx> tenzu_: .. 我感觉问题好多,声音也出问题了, 纠结
<MikcMao> .
<iSUSE> 终端下执行命令看看
<metbsd> maonx, 什么版本啊
<tenzu_> maonx:  我这儿倒是一直没什么问题. 上次说升级wqy字体会变模糊, 也被我莫名其妙的弄好了
<maonx> metbsd: arch
<metbsd> maonx, arch的字体好像一般啊
<maonx> tenzu_: 现在开机有一大串乱码 等下再看看是什么
<maonx> metbsd: 嗯 好像可以配置本来打算今天弄一下,现在其它好多东西 也出问题了
<metbsd> maonx, 什么样的问题啊
<maonx> Mplayer oss都用不了
<ofan> 可以
<ofan> 我就用oss
<zjp_> 求高人指导 机器人在哪找？
 * alvin_rxg 表示再怎么更新 archlinux 也不会出问题的飘过 .。oÖ
<maonx> - -
<metbsd> maonx, 我arch也用了，觉得还是fedora,ubuntu最好。你维萨不用alsa?
<ofan> 同飘过..
<vic> 同飘过
<bigclean> freebsd 还只能用 oss，oss 可以在 mplayer 下用的
<ofan> arch党强势路过.....
 * tenzu_ 看来不飘不行了啊...
<maonx> metbsd: alsa在我这有问题
<iSUSE> 你好，我是小苏，有什么可以帮助你？
<vic> 表示想折腾oss
<happyaron> vic: 看我blog去
<zjp_> 我想找机器人
<happyaron> lol
<ofan> iSUSE: 帮我把电费交了
<vic> happyaron: 地址
<maonx> vic: 感觉还好,挺不错的
<wzssyqa> iSUSE: 速射？
<metbsd> maonx, arch 的alsaconf不错啊，你用了吗
<ofan> use oss!
<fighterlyt> 怎么这么 不和谐
<maonx> metbsd: 还没呢
<metbsd> maonx, 你没用肯定不行啦，一定要用alsaconf调的
<wzssyqa> fighterlyt: 哪里不河蟹了？
<fighterlyt> 速射？
<zjp_> 求高人找机器人
<wzssyqa> fighterlyt: 马克沁速射机枪啊
<maonx> metbsd: 我在用oss也挺不错的,现在不知道什么出错了,在找原因呢
<ofan> maonx: arch?
<maonx> ofan: 嗯
<fighterlyt> 晕，你以为GCD都是不学无术
<metbsd> maonx, linux还是用alsa吧
<ofan> maonx: 最近升级内核了?
<iSUSE> zjp_: I am a bot
<ofan> maonx: 刚刚我升级了内核,oss也挂了,update一下就好了
<iSUSE> zjp_: please input /help
<ofan> iSUSE: /help
<maonx> ofan: 我升了
<wzssyqa> fighterlyt: 不是不学无术，所以要研究这些了嘛
<ofan> maonx: pacman -Sy oss 然后reboot
<maonx> ofan: 刚才直接Syu了,
<fighterlyt> 当心来一场文字狱
<maonx> ofan: 我Mplayer也用不了了..
<happyaron> vic: blogs.gnome.org/happyaron/2011/02/12/ubuntu-oss4-sound/
<ofan> maonx: 主要是update
<ofan> maonx: Syu不会去搞oss的,强制更新一遍
<tenzu_> happyaron:  我这里打开好慢
<maonx> ofan: 我试下
 * metbsd 不明白为什么一定要用OSS,alsa功能目前还是比oss强
<Kandu> metbsd: 為了 BSDs?
<metbsd> bsd当然用oss了，但是现在不是linux吗
<metbsd> http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ALSA
<^k^> ⇪ title: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture - ArchWiki
<ofan> 已经讨论过了
<ofan> 详细可以查log
<happyaron> tenzu_: 呃
<vic> happyaron: 这文章以前貌似看过
 * maonx 反正oss用着也没问题..alsa还会出现独占问题
<pointer> 瓦回来了
<pointer> (还是木人理啊
<metbsd> alsa早就是multithread了
<iSUSE> ofan: txjjtds请按1，想写史籍请按2
<kilior> alsa还能出现独占?
<zjp_> #ubuntu-cn IRC
<ofan> iSUSE: 反应也太慢了
<metbsd> OSS太矫情了
<maonx> kilior: 我这边就是有这问题...
<happyaron> vic: :)
<zjp_> 机器人怎么私聊？
<metbsd> oss比alsa好在哪里啊
<iSUSE> ofan: 我是机器人，不是赛亚人
<zjp_> 汗
<zjp_> 别逗了
<zjp_> 逗到这地步  太无敌了
<czp_> ^_^
<czp_> 上了
<ofan> iSUSE: 靠
<zjp_> 囧
<zjp_> 终于进来了
<maonx> of
<maonx> ofan: ok了,谢了
<ofan> maonx: :D
<metbsd> oss比alsa好在哪里啊,给个机会我学习下
<maonx> ofan: 原来 Mplayer 也是oss引起的,看了dmesg 也是oss的问题
<maonx> 没有说好不好的问题....就这样用着而已
<ofan> 貌似oss和alsa可以同时起,但没试过
<metbsd> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/OSS
<kilior> 把mplayer的oa设成alsa咯
 * maonx 睡了,各位  安
<metbsd> ao
<metbsd> oss3都不是多线程的
<wzssyqa> metbsd: 这个家伙能信任吗？
<iSUSE> ofan: 你靠着我闪着银光的肩膀，我不仅心如鹿撞，连电压都升高了
<metbsd> wzssyqa, 哪个
<wzssyqa> metbsd: oss的开发者
<metbsd> oss开发者一会说要闭源了，所以linux投奔alsa了，现在看形势不对，又开源了
<wzssyqa> metbsd: 对啊，哪天再丢了
<metbsd> oss就是设置方便点
<metbsd> 普通用，哪个都无所谓
<metbsd> 除非你的声卡很另类
<kilior> o∩_∩o
<houge> touparx: 朋友用的是ipv4？
<houge> touparx: 说错了，是ipv6？
<touparx> houge: 校园网自带的
<touparx> houge: 有两个地址
<houge> 请问下各位如何在ubuntu下安装包后实现ipv4转v6？
<houge> touparx: 酱紫……校园网也有给力的时候
<kilior> 。。。。
<caleb-> houge: gogoc / miredo
<touparx> houge: 就是有个地址，网速也不见得给力
<houge> caleb-: THAX，我以前弄了忘记包名字，只记得后者
<houge> 先去安装喽
<houge> 貌似我掉线了。
<caleb-> houge: 你掉线了。
<touparx> houge: 没掉线
<iSUSE> houge: 你掉钱了
<tenzu_> zmcbb30:  包包
<zmcbb30> tenzu腾猪哥
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 哈皮龙
<zmcbb30> huntxu: 胡须
<houge> 哦，我以为来一次C-x b就掉线了
<tenzu_> zmcbb30:  你肿么这么晚了还上来?
<zmcbb30> roylez金老板
<roylez_> zmcbb30: .
<zmcbb30> tenzu_: 如何 ?
<houge> tenzu_: 我挺支持你在twitter上关于谷奥的看法。
<tenzu_> zmcbb30:  睡太晚影响体内水分,你会变成馅饼的
<iSUSE> 怎么菜包包30¥了？
<tenzu_> houge:  感谢猴哥
<houge> 大家教我下如何在emacs浏览网页，THAX
<kenifanying> houge, w3m
<zmcbb30> tenzu_: 微博么 ?
<houge> tenzu_: 我和你的观点是一致的。
<houge> kenifanying: THAX
<iSUSE> 挺谁？你挺新浪？
<tenzu_> zmcbb30:  twitter啦
<zmcbb30> tenzu_: 在哪 ?
<tenzu_> zmcbb30:  在遥远的平行世界
<zmcbb30> .........
<iSUSE> 奇怪我没fo疼猪啊
<tenzu_> zmcbb30:  你也来推噻
<tenzu_> iSUSE:  你是哪个?
<zmcbb30> tenzu_: 给个地址
<tenzu_> zmcbb30:  www.twitter.com
 * kenifanying 用fetchmail取gmail账户的信的时候需要ssl认证，在debian下fetchmail可以指定证书的位置为/etc/ssl/certs/，fedora把证书扔哪里去了？ 我想知道下在fedora 下~/.fetchmailrc 中的“sslcertpath"的位置应该指向哪里？
 * kenifanying 在fedora下我都是自己创建认证文件，但是总觉得麻烦，对fedora比较熟悉的解释下
<microcai> kenifanying: 那个，你不是应该去 fedora-zh 问的？！
<kenifanying> microcai, fedora-zh人气很差
<houge> 话说emacs里面用w3m好麻烦，还要用M-x shell以后再用
<kenifanying> microcai, 反正我看会在fedora-zh的一般都会在ubuntu-cn，比如你
<kenifanying> houge, 安装w3m-el
<houge> tenzu_: 兄弟，你的tweetdeck是否会在不翻越的情况下莫名其妙收到tweets？
<houge> kenifanying: THAX
<kenifanying> houge, 然后就可以M-x w3m开启
<myke2> kenifanying: emacs配起来如何
<linsuxy> 我也用fedora
<kenifanying> myke2, 没怎么弄……现在主要用vim……
<linsuxy> 不过不用fetchmail
<kenifanying> myke2, o(∩∩)o...哈哈，我主要是个vim党，但是还是不放emacs
<metbsd> 我是nano党
<myke2> kenifanying: 哦
<myke2> kenifanying: vimpulse在emacs里面如何
<zmcbb30> tenzu_: 位于 www.twitter.com 的服务器响应时间过长。
<metbsd> kenifanying, fetchmail?
<alpha080> Hahaha
<tenzu_> zmcbb30:  要翻出去
<kenifanying> linsux, 网上查了一通，只要是fedora 用fetchmail几乎都是自己创建那个证书……
<zmcbb30> tenzu_: 不会翻
<houge> 我什么党都不是，在看医师资格考试累的时候，来玩一玩emacs
 * kenifanying 还是debian 好呀……o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<tenzu_> zmcbb30:  简直是不可思议
<zmcbb30> ........
<alpha080> zmcbb30: 那个网站在锡安，你要找到墨菲斯才行
<zmcbb30> ......
<linsux> kenifanying, 看过fetchmail文档吗
<kenifanying> metbsd, 蒽，不知道fedora把gmail要的那个证书扔哪里去了……
<zmcbb30> 改天找找
<tenzu_> zmcbb30:  咱们还是在新浪围脖里相会吧...
<zmcbb30> .......
<kenifanying> linsux, 没仔细看
<kenifanying> linsux, “sslcertpath”这个选项是用来指定证书位置的……debian下很简单，就在/etc/ssl/certs/目录下，fedora扔哪里知道不？
<linsux> kenifanying, 不太清楚啊，没用过fetcmial
<kenifanying> linsux, 主要就这两个文件，Equifax_Secure_CA.pem Thawte_Premium_Server_CA.pem
 * kenifanying 难道是我什么包没安装？
 * kenifanying 在/etc/目下find了半天都没找到
<myke2> kenifanying: fedora没有dpkg -S的功能?
<linsux> rpm>dpkg
<kenifanying> myke2, 我很讨厌yum才跑到debian的……
<linsux> 所以肯定有
<kenifanying> microcai, ！！!!!，建议？？？？
<microcai> kenifanying: ??
<houge> 被w3m玩了~
<kenifanying> microcai, fedora你也应该比较熟悉，教教小弟吧
<microcai> kenifanying: ????? 我2年没用 Fedora 了
<alpha080> houge: I know u,thx u for fullcirle
<houge> alpha080: 朋友客气了，我很久不参与翻译了，毕竟现在找工作实在是麻烦，而且我还是个学医的，早知道不学
<kenifanying> microcai, 好吧……
<microcai> houge: 学医的？！
<microcai> houge: 鲁迅!
<alpha080> 呵呵，不过你博客上的照片挺可怕。。。
 * kenifanying 我看到fedora的forums上写的用fetchmail取gmail信，那个弄证书的步骤n复杂……倒是freebsd, debian 上写的简单……苦了那些刚进入linux，刚进入fedora的新手
 * kenifanying 想当初我就被那个证书搞半死，后面发现很简单地可以从packages.debian.org上弄到……
<kenifanying> houge, 医生很吃香呀……
<houge> microcai: - -'
<houge> alpha080: blogspot很久不更新了，主要写在墙内的http://houge-langley.livejournal.com
<alpha080> 难怪。。。。
<houge> kenifanying: 现在不吃香了，工作难找，风险很大，不是病人死，就是我死……西医就是明明白白把人治死了，中医是糊里糊涂把病人治活了
<microcai> houge: 精辟
<kenifanying> houge, 人家给你红包，你想不要还难呀……当初我家人劝我去学医的时候说的
<houge> microcai: 我的想法就是现在的工作稳定下来，至少一个月有个3000~4000RMB，然后开辟第二战场，开始搞IT
<kenifanying> houge, 你要求太高了吧？
<houge> kenifanying: 还好没去，现在，进入这个圈子就难出来了
<kenifanying> houge, 随便在县级以上单位的话，很好找吧？
<houge> kenifanying: 差不多，现在基本这个是昆明底层的生活水平
<kenifanying> houge, 没外快？
<houge> kenifanying: 现在没有，我还早能，5年读完，还过了一年才能考职业医师证，最近就在忙这事
<microcai> houge: 那做公务员合适。
<kenifanying> houge, 实在不习自己都可以开个诊所，收入都不错……
<houge> microcai: 我父亲是公务员，被整的很惨，所以我就免了，呵呵
<kenifanying> houge, 我一家子都当医生的，所以从小我就立志不当医生……
<microcai> kenifanying: 那需要水平， houge刚毕业，有那实力么？
<houge> kenifanying: 呃，暂时还是想给别人打工，不想当主任什么的，觉得太累，风险大，还是给人打工，干点自己喜欢的东西
<houge> microcai: 对，确实，现在底子薄
<kenifanying> microcai, 给人看看感冒什么的不需要很高的水平吧？
<houge> 大家聊先，先下了，88
<kenifanying> microcai, 反正我大街那些诊所看到的基本上能到大专级别就不错了……
<microcai> kenifanying:  ... ...
<myke2> kenifanying: yum能搜索诸如手动安装的包么?
<microcai> kenifanying: 你以为就没个高难度的病突然就来了 ？
<kenifanying> myke2, 貌似不能
<kenifanying> microcai, 那就叫他去大医院:-)
<myke2> kenifanying: aptitude能简单的得到......
<kenifanying> myke2, yum断网的情况都没法用
<kenifanying> myke2, 手动安装的话用rpm查吧
<myke2> kenifanying: 就是类似aptitude search '~i!~Mfoo'
<kenifanying> myke2, yum跟apt比起来还是有差距……
<myke2> kenifanying: 其实我对apt也不熟悉
<myke2> kenifanying: 没人翻译Debian Reference
 * microcai yum 和 apt 统统和 emerge 比起来差距太大
<kenifanying> myke2, 不过apt一般的功能yum也有
<kenifanying> myke2, 我记得有中文版好像，我看下
<myke2> kenifanying: 那是version 1
<myke2> kenifanying: version 2 好像整理的更好了, version 1 还是停留在etch, sarge什么的吧
<kenifanying> myke2, 诶，还是看英文吧
 * myke2 emerge 不是菜鸟用的
<kenifanying> myke2, 我都直接aptitude install debian……安装到机子上看
<kenifanying> myke2,这种资料还是看英文的好……
<myke2> kenifanying: 我英文烂啊, 看不懂
<kenifanying> myke2, 貌似debian-reference不是很难呀，至少比一般的manual好多了
<myke2> kenifanying: 我打算完整学习, 就比较困难了, 偶尔查1, 2个功能没什么大的障碍的
 * kenifanying 赞一下gentoo吧，它的文档真的是不错……
<tcnzu> hi all
<^k^> tcnzu, 好  ㍯ 
<kenifanying> ^k^, 人家没叫你！！！！！！
<tcnzu> ..
<^k^> kenifanying, 人类并不总是可靠的。  ㍯ 
<kenifanying> ^k^, 难道说你机器人就很可靠了！！！！！
<pointcr> kde is awesome
<kenifanying> pointcr, 比gnome3好点……
<myke2> kenifanying: 我也用kde
<pointcr> kenifanying: 没用过G3
<pointcr> myke2: 握爪
<kenifanying> myke2, 我呆在gnome
<pointcr> ..
<kenifanying> myke2, squeeze
<myke2> kenifanying: gnome配置非常不人性化, 很多要gconf
<myke2> kenifanying: 哦?
<pointcr> debian?me too
<myke2> kenifanying: 我是 testing 和 sid 的 APT-pining
<kenifanying> myke2, 我呆在debian squeeze，我连壁纸都是那个默认的很幼稚的……
<pointcr> 火箭那个？
<kenifanying> pointcr, 没错……
<pointcr> -.-
<kenifanying> pointcr, 不知道那个是怎么被选上的……
<myke2> kenifanying: 你是说grub的?
<pointcr> kenifanying: 火箭的轨迹是DEBIAN的标志呗..
<kenifanying> myke2, squeeze默认的那个桌面壁纸
<kenifanying> myke2, 很幼稚的……
<kenifanying> pointcr, 随便找张壁纸漂亮点的，加上个debian的logo也比那个漂亮
<pointcr> 我现在用KDE自带的那个绿油油的麦子地壁纸
<myke2> kenifanying: grub2也有splash好像也是火箭
<pointcr> kenifanying: maybe
<pointcr> myke2: 嗯
<kenifanying> pointcr, 不过我还就没改，很多桌面的东西我都默认……
<myke2> 我这里KDE没配置, 是有圈圈的Debian的陀螺状标志
<pointcr> kenifanying: 不改也成啊
<kenifanying> myke2, 我把那个grub的画面给停掉了
<pointcr> ...
<kenifanying> myke2, 还是console的看着舒服……
<myke2> kenifanying: 我mkdir /etc/grub.d/old && mv /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme /etc/grub.d/old
 * kenifanying 睡觉咯……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg,
<chongwish> 大家用pidgin qq还有要去修改密码的么？
<zhangkaixuan> chongwish:不用... 你是不是使用pidgin qq后 又登录webqq或者其他qq客户端了？  这样会要你激活的
<blueghost> linux 没线程的吗
<blueghost> http://news.bangkaow.com/news/20110607/182995.html
<blueghost> 怎么看这个, 好像意思说 linux 没线程这个东西的
<blueghost> 还是作者不知道 linux的线程啊
<aaronyy> linux需要pthread库 吧
<aaronyy> 不是内核支持？
<aaronyy> windows下还有fiber，好像linux也没有
<blueghost> aaronyy:) 应该 linux 有 线程 的啊
<aaronyy> http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/faqs/Threads-FAQ/html/Support.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux Threads Home Page: Does Linux support threads?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 帮我扫扫盲
<aaronyy> 恩，不过可能没有windows用起来这么方便吧，所以才有pthread之类的库
<blueghost> aaronyy:) 问题不是说那个方便, 而是那文章的意思是说linux没线程这个东西, 不知道是不是我理解错他的意思
<aaronyy> 显然是作者什么都不懂
<roylez_> aaronyy: coroutine吧，有，ruby里面也叫fiber，烂名字
<roylez_> aaronyy: zsh里面叫coproc
<aaronyy> 哦
<aaronyy> zsh还不错阿
<Kandu> aaronyy: 2.6 內核開始有了
<aaronyy> 哦
<blueghost> Kandu:) 开始有什么
<blueghost> 看一个文章, 貌似 linux 的线程是个伪线程, 本质是个进程, 但是为轻型进程
<blueghost> 我不大理解
<blueghost> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/kernel/l-thread/
<aaronyy> 2.6以后有nptl了吧
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<blueghost> Linux 2.4内核中的轻量进程实现
<aaronyy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Native_POSIX_Thread_Library
<blueghost> 貌似说轻量进程就是 一些数据共享 的进程, 而不是一般进程那样每个进程有自己的内存控件
<blueghost> 英文的看不懂
<aaronyy> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Native_POSIX_Thread_Library
<blueghost> aaronyy:) 貌似还是一个进程
<blueghost> NPTL的解决方法与LinuxThreads类似，内核看到的首要抽象依然是一个进程，新线程是通过clone()系统调用产生的。
<blueghost> 为什么在中国，任何新闻都是政府的一面之辞，为什么不准许不同声音和不同的观点？我认为政府这样的做法，就是在愚弄我。
<blueghost> 今晚谁说要看 A 片的
<blueghost> metbsd:) 用身体还债的看吗
<blueghost> 200万日元是多少钱啊
<blueghost> Pascal 这个好学吗
<blueghost> 我装了一个 pascal 的ide. 象 bcb 的界面. 想重温一下
<blueghost> 有谁会 pascal 的吗
<blueghost> knownbad:) 知道吗
<blueghost> 好学不
<knownbad> 您这么聪明有什么不好学的？
<blueghost> 一点都不懂
<blueghost> 不知道怎么增加事件, bcb 双击就可以了
<blueghost> 不过看着很有感觉
 * knownbad 去健身房
<blueghost> 狂晕
<blueghost> knownbad:) 还有健身房啊
<aaronyy> 现在流行go和F#吧
<blueghost> knownbad:) 你公司的健身房???
<knownbad> 不是
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你工作真闲...
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我想问一个问题
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我知道一个名词解释了一次, 以后再出现就无需再解释
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 但如果一个 内容需要引用另一个地方的解释, 第二次出现,需不需要再引用一次
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 是不是和名词解释一样的.
<knownbad> 没，只规定得一个小时的午餐。  还不如去健身房。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 只需引用一次
<blueghost> knownbad:) 不吃饭???
<knownbad> 付八小时得上九小时。
<knownbad> 午餐不用多少时间。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 什么意思
<knownbad> 得趁老婆还没来前把身子练一练。
<blueghost> 什么付八小时
<blueghost> knownbad:) 你老婆那么犀利
<knownbad> 就是说上班八小时。  但很多公司自动把一小时午餐加上去。
<knownbad> 所以就算你只吃了15分也算一小时。
<fivesheep> 上班去..
<knownbad> adios.
<knownbad> fivesheep: <-  他 应该清楚。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我以前单位有个瘦老头, 非常瘦, 皮包骨的, 他老婆却非常非常胖. 但听说 以前 反过来的, 老头年轻时 很胖, 都被老婆吸得剩骨头了
<knownbad> 我愿意。。。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 先回答我的问题
<knownbad> 老婆，赶快吸我吧。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我知道一个名词解释了一次, 以后再出现就无需再解释
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 但如果一个 内容需要引用另一个地方的解释, 第二次出现,需不需要再引用一次
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 是不是和名词解释一样的.
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 只需引用一次
<blueghost> 不好意思, 没改名字
<blueghost> knownbad:) 回答我问 alvin_rxg 的问题. 他可能正被吸
 * knownbad 爆毙
 * knownbad 买珍珠奶茶去
<blueghost> 可能他正被 采阳补阴
<blueghost> knownbad:) 你一边瘦身, 一边增肥啊
<blueghost> knownbad:) 回答我问 alvin_rxg 的问题. 他可能正被吸
<knownbad> 你应该试试。
<blueghost> ....
<blueghost> 先回答我的问题
<blueghost> 我第一次做这些东西
<blueghost> 不知道规矩
<knownbad> 得戴套子。
<knownbad> 这么简单
<blueghost> 戴套子喝奶茶???
<knownbad> (01:36:25 PM) blueghost: 我第一次做这些东西
<knownbad> (01:36:29 PM) blueghost: 不知道规矩
<blueghost> ...........
<knownbad> 干活得戴套子。
<knownbad> kernel的东西我不太清楚。
<blueghost> 我掉了
<blueghost> knownbad:) 刚才有回答我的问题吗
<blueghost> 掉了
<blueghost> 这几天总掉
<knownbad> 没珍珠奶茶，被放了鸽子。
<knownbad> 你的宽带可能快被封了。
<^k^>  06:09
#ubuntu-cn 2011-06-10
<eagleqing> 求问一个问题 我现在使用的是FC15系统 安装的QTcreator  和 elipse等编程软件 没法自动在Application软件库里面生成快捷方式 每次打开都要去安装文件夹 不是很方便 应该怎么办？ 如果是要生成软链接 应该生成到哪里？
<jska> ##### 我怀疑有些家伙就没退出过这里 #############
<Evanescence> jska: enen
<Evanescence> 有谁知道xfontsel是怎么弄的啊？我选择了几个，但是放在。Xdefault里就是不能用
<metbsd> Evanescence, arch?
<Evanescence> metbsd: ubuntu.
<metbsd> xfontsel干吗的
<Evanescence> metbsd: 选择字体的，在xdefault里堆urxvt字体的设置，
<metbsd> in thunar, i can see windows share, but i can't go inside..
<driventokill> test
<^k^> driventokill, ....  ㍡ 
<aaronyy> test
<^k^> aaronyy, ....  ㍡ 
<eagleqing> ````
<eagleqing> 你们把机器人当时钟用啊？
<MeaCulpa> http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/81UCLS/www.lopeztonight.com/episode_recaps_and_highlights/terry_crews_is_the_sexiest_grandpa_alive.php
<driventokill> 记是嘛。。。
<MeaCulpa> "我无法劝我的文科美眉：拿着上万的Mac Air，装Windows不说，还装360，还要整天让电脑打100分，怎么劝都没用。结果就是每个月重装一次。笨死她，活该。"
<jiero> 早上好。
<jiero> 有人知道如何安装Meego的主题吗？
<driventokill> MeaCulpa: 人家高兴，你不会懂的
<Kandu> 早
<^k^> 新⇨ 窗口管理器 • 求助，修改桌面背景后只有重启才能生效。什么 状况？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334573 Ubuntu 10.04 gnome的桌面，在桌面点右键修改桌面背景后， 不能生效，必须重启或者注销一次才能生效。不知道是什么 问题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 liuchang2340 — 2011-06-10 9:18
<palomino|working> roylez, http://news.mydrivers.com/1/196/196021.htm
<MeaCulpa> driventokill: ::P
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: roylez 帮我推荐几个人啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 恩，你自己干嘛不要？
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 不要？
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 我的意思是推荐几个人给我
<kilior> hello
<ttisnaked> hi
<^k^> kilior, 好  ㍡ 
<kilior> 口口
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: .... 你要什么样的
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: JD~
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 早
<roylez> freeflying: 早
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<palomino|working> 看到我贴给你的链接了么? , roylez
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那么晚
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 恩...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 昨天12：30睡的，今天睁眼就8：50了
<roylez> palomino|working: 好消息，我等着mx518降价大甩卖
<palomino|working> = =
<palomino|working> 直接买这个多好
<roylez> palomino|working: 还有手感阿
<roylez> palomino|working: 通篇没提手感。mx518的手感是历史检验过的
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> mx518我印象中手感跟g7差不多
<palomino|working> 粘手
<palomino|working> 后来出了磨砂版么?
<roylez> palomino|working: 磨砂更糟糕吧。磨砂的表明不平，用久了会在里面攒下很多人体油脂...
<palomino|working> 额，但热天不会粘手...
<freeflying> roylez: mx518是啥
<palomino|working> 鼠标 , freeflying
<roylez> freeflying: 罗技的一款经典鼠标
<palomino|working> 看起来表面好像被砸了很多坑似的 , freeflying
<freeflying> roylez: 哦
<metbsd> 想买蓝牙鼠标键盘
<freeflying> palomino|working: 奢靡马这个适合你啊
<palomino|working> 我不用有线的 , freeflying
<roylez> palomino|working: 如果无线的话，用 MX
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 你找什么样的人捏，上次我那兄弟不是挺好么...还写过Ubuntu的书呢
<palomino|working> 现在家里用的是g700和m950 , roylez
<palomino|working> 公司是mx1100
<palomino|working> 革命借同事了
<jianlei> 无线键鼠套装好用吗？
<palomino|working> 哪种。。 , jianlei
 * MeaCulpa 很久没在单位用鼠标了...触摸屏不许哦
<jianlei> MK250，罗技的
<palomino|working> 要是罗技那种一二百块钱的..鼠标超烂 , jianlei
<MeaCulpa> 触摸屏还是不错的
<palomino|working> 哦，我现在正在敲字的就是mk250.. , jianlei
<jianlei> 对，很烂啦，我现在在用。
<jianlei> 玩CS，绝对抓狂。
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，你怎么可以如此有钱
<jianlei> 会有延迟的感觉，还很严重。
<jianlei> 感觉罗技的质量也不好用。
<palomino|working> 省吃俭用省下来的。。。 , roylez
<palomino|working> 得买高端的.. , jianlei
<palomino|working> 比如g9x,g700这类的。。。 , jianlei
<missing> M100路过,觉得可以~~~
<palomino|working> 我一般是把套装里的鼠标扔了只用键盘 , jianlei
<jianlei> 主要是我老婆用的电脑，偶尔玩玩CS。
<palomino|working> -o-
<roylez> 你们都是有米的人
<jianlei> 对，我现在就是只用键盘，外接有线鼠标。
<missing> 还玩什么cs,不好玩的
<palomino|working> 可以假意保护老婆大人的手，申请买个好鼠标嘛 , jianlei
 * roylez 还在用双飞燕...
<palomino|working> 双飞燕其实还行。。
<jianlei> CF。。。穿越火线
<jianlei> 我老婆玩连连看和对对碰之类的反而没延迟。
<metbsd> 双飞燕就是太行
<jianlei> 好奇怪
<metbsd> 太经用了，没机会玩其他鼠标
<missing> 是啊,几年都不坏的
<metbsd> 有没有办法把有线鼠标变成无线鼠标
<palomino|working> 可以买g700.. , metbsd
<palomino|working> 插着usb线就是有线鼠 , metbsd
<palomino|working> 拔了就是无线 , metbsd
<missing> 赞
<metbsd> 我被你幽了一默
<palomino|working> m950那个usb线只能充电用，不能化身有线鼠
<jianlei> palomino|working: 你咋对鼠标这么有研究呢？
<missing> 改装可以,划的来嘛
<palomino|working> 每年罗技出新的我基本都买.. , jianlei
<palomino|working> 除了mx air那次。。
<roylez> jianlei: palomino|working 是有钱要烧包玩...
 * MeaCulpa 求左手版鼠标
<palomino|working> ....预防鼠标手 , roylez
<palomino|working> 左手版只有个mx610
<metbsd> http://top.taobao.com/level3.php?cat=TR_DNJXGPJ&level3=50012320
<palomino|working> 罗技只有这款，貌似
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 你那兄弟有点水吧 :)
<metbsd> 雷柏1090才是第一位
<jianlei> palomino|working: -_-|| 我以为你卖鼠标的...
<palomino|working> =_= , jianlei
 * MeaCulpa 干活可以用右手鼠标，打游戏必须左手
<lubcat> 双鼠标手
<missing> MeaCulpa: 厉害啊...干活我可以左手,打游戏只能右手
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 应该吧... 写书这个事... 不过人家在家应该还是Windows居多
<lubcat> 好一双
<MeaCulpa> missing: ...最初的习惯而已
<MeaCulpa> missing: 我左手不会用键盘
<missing> MeaCulpa: 我练了很久...左手夹菜 投篮 拿鼠标...
<jianlei> palomino|working: 以前听说过有悬浮的，现在便宜的多少钱？
<roylez> missing: ....
<missing> 键盘倒是都可以,反正用眼看的
<missing> 哈哈
<missing> roylez: 干嘛
<MeaCulpa> 我用用hjkl当上下左右试了几盘Quake3, 键盘不行啊
<missing> 开发右脑啊
<roylez> missing: 丫怎么这么无聊，是不是高中时候写作业来不及
<MeaCulpa> missing: 开发啥，我觉得键盘手锻炼不比鼠标手少啊
<missing> roylez: 有说左手锻炼右脑的...练练啦
<MeaCulpa> missing: 撸管
<missing> MeaCulpa: 弹疼而已lol
<palomino|working> 不知道。。 , jianlei
<missing> MeaCulpa: 这个还没试过ooops
<lubcat> 左右互博？
<MeaCulpa> 我用用hjkl当上下左右试了几盘Quake3, 发觉小拇指被占用以后，换枪变得不灵活了
<missing> 没到那个境界
<MeaCulpa> 还是回到olk;
<missing> MeaCulpa: asdw最好吧
<missing> 哦,左手...
<Afei> 昨天在群里，有人在交流把ipad装成windows，还感激涕零。
<missing> 正常阿
<MeaCulpa> missing: 我是右手键盘啊，okl;, 食指和无名指可以换4个枪，小指控制最重要的火箭筒和railgun
<missing> 啥都弄成win,习惯
 * MeaCulpa 有人在facebook msg 我，怎么在iphone4上装Linux...
<missing> MeaCulpa: 没那么高的水平,数字换枪
<MeaCulpa> missing: 数字换枪，你手多大...
<MeaCulpa> 1到0跨度那么大
<missing> MeaCulpa: asdw上面就是数字了,常用的1-5都按得到阿
<MeaCulpa> missing: ...那还是不够
<MeaCulpa> missing:  missing 你玩啥游戏呢
<missing> MeaCulpa: 我不习惯老是换枪的
<missing> MeaCulpa: q3阿
<missing> 有三个枪换已经很不错了
<MeaCulpa> ...
<missing> q3我一般之用机关枪 火箭炮
<missing> 电枪偶尔用
<MeaCulpa> 哪有那么好的事...三个枪...
<MeaCulpa> dps plasma和LG高
<missing> 那不是...想瞄准好过折腾枪
<MeaCulpa> shotgun近距离
<missing> shotgun爆头是很爽
<missing> 不过我水平不行,机会不高
<missing> 我是菜鸟中的菜鸟级别的
<palomino|working> 我好像一般q rocket e railgun x shotgun f plasma
<MeaCulpa> missing: palomino|working http://pastebin.com/Vwc6HmP4
<MeaCulpa> quake 的cfg有变量，所以一个键位可以绑定两个枪
<palomino|working> 这么高级 , MeaCulpa
<metbsd> 最晚明年年初之前，中国和越南会在南海有冲突
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 早些年我也只能用很少的键，所以那时候找高手研究了这个法子
<palomino|working> 哦，我鼠标右键上还定义了一个枪
<missing> MeaCulpa: 你是高手,俺路过了T_T
<MeaCulpa> missing: 不是啊，游戏的水平偶很低的
<MeaCulpa> missing: 基本任何正规玩家都可以干我XX:0
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: ...我鼠标右键是电枪...
<palomino|working> lol , MeaCulpa
<palomino|working> 你水平在我之上 , MeaCulpa
<palomino|working> 我一般打完都是xx:-x , MeaCulpa
<palomino|working> 总得自己摔死或者火箭自爆几个 , MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> 我最初时候也用鼠标右键来跳，但是发现大拇指没啥用，所以还是改成空格来跳了
<missing> palomino|working: 赞破马
<missing> 太空地图我就摔死很多
<missing> MeaCulpa: 我都是读书的时候玩的,现在基本不玩
<MeaCulpa> missing: 恩，有了女人，这些都浮云了
<missing> MeaCulpa: 没有...不过精力不行,打游戏很累的感觉...
<winterli> 卸载chromium浏览器的时候用的sudo apt-get purge命令，结果现在gonme主菜单变成英文，系统图标也不对
<missing> winterli: --purge删除了中文包?图标?
<missing> 你删除的时候看看啊
<aaronyy> 再装chromium是不是就好了？
<winterli> 没注意呀。。
<winterli> 没好。。。
<winterli> 又装了也不行
<winterli> gnome的主菜单也变成英文了
<lubcat> 就这样吧。熟悉下e文
<winterli> 晕死，别开玩笑了，图标也不好看呀。。
<winterli> 就菜单那几个英文还不用熟悉了。。貌似其它地方还都是中文的
<lainme> winterli: cat /var/log/apt/history.log 看下删了什么
<winterli> 我看看
<winterli> tart-Date: 2011-06-10  10:08:01
<winterli> Remove: chromium-bsu (0.9.14-1), libglpng (1.45-6), libalut0 (1.1.0-2), ttf-uralic (0.0.20040829-1ubuntu2), chromium-bsu-data (0.9.14-1), libglc0 (0.7.2-1), libsdl-image1.2 (1.2.10-1)
<winterli> Purge: chromium (0.9.14-1)
<winterli> End-Date: 2011-06-10  10:08:22
<winterli> 也没删什么别的
<winterli> 外观部分的字体给改了，都改成sans了。。默
<metbsd> 蓝牙和无线哪个更好
<palomino|working> 无线好
<winterli> 去虚拟机里面看看默认的是什么。。。
<lainme> 感觉不像是删软件造成的……chromium是那个游戏吧
<MeaCulpa> ...
<winterli> chromium是chrome他爸，当时装错了，装这个浏览器了
<MeaCulpa> chrome是人，chromium是猿人
<winterli> 。。。。
<lainme> winterli: 源里chromium是个游戏，chromium-browser是浏览器
<winterli> 嗯，那个游戏我也装了，哈哈
<winterli> 晕死，字体改成wqy了，还那样
<atcho> 最新最稳定的翻墙方法是什么？？
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 怎样能禁止网站读取自己电脑的信息？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334580 如访问某网站，它会知道我用的什么系统、什么浏览器、网卡的mac、IP地址， 能否禁止网站读取这些信息？如何实现？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 LingU — 2011-06-10 10:55
<microcai> haha
<microcai> finch 实在是太厉害了！
<microcai> 居然用字符模式实现窗口
<winterli> 折腾了一阵。还是不行。。
<winterli> 图标还是那么难看，bnome的主菜单还是英文的
<microcai> bnome?
<winterli> gnome
<winterli> 打错了
<winterli> cairo-dock的很多小程序点了也没反应了
<microcai> ？
<winterli> winterli> 卸载chromium浏览器的时候用的sudo apt-get purge命令，结果现在gonme主菜单变成英文，系统图标也
<microcai> ？
<microcai> microcai: 在？
<winterli> 然后就是现在的结果。系统图标也不对。。
<missing> winterli: 装回来就是了
<missing> 不用问那么多
<winterli> 装回来也不行。。。
<winterli> 我已经装回来了
<jiero> roylez: 无可救药的死在vaults了。那里太可怕了。。比hell和abyss都难打。
<winterli> 要是这么简单的问题就不在这里费话了。。
<lainme> 说了多少次了，中国用户就给我用Tom版，我们设置了一切手段跳转到skype.tom.com，你们还不老实！我们Windows Live Space都能抛弃，Skype照样可以。
<lainme> BillGatesCN……
<lainme> 这是他本人？
<microcai> lainme: 直接 emerge skype 就可以了。直接 wget 下载，没有 TOM~~~~~
<lainme> microcai: 我知道。twitter上看到这句……
<microcai> lainme: ？
<lainme> microcai: 我是apt-get
<lainme> microcai: 哪句话啊，twitter上BillGatesCN这个帐号说的
<missing> Athrun: 雕雕?
<lolicon> ~.~
<roylez> lolicon: 猫仔
<lolicon>  gvim  和 ibus 的 bug 很烦啊。。
<missing> lolicon: 啥bug?
 * MeaCulpa 在中国的网站，只能下载到两个软件，tom_skype和thunder
<lolicon> missing: gvim 下 ibus 用不了
<wujie> 大家好阿
<missing> lolicon: 用fcitx~~~球猫
<^k^> wujie, 好  ㍣ 
<dengzi> 有人吗
<MeaCulpa> FF5 facebook 的对话框输入后无法提交...
<^k^> dengzi, ....  ㍣ 
<dengzi> ??
<lolicon> missing: ...
<dengzi> 问个小白问题，为什么看不到人说话...
<dengzi> ....
<missing> dengzi: 说,姐姐教你
<missing> lolicon: 不喜欢fcitx 吗?
<emacsyin> missing: 姐姐好
<if_else> 各位，debian 使用 invoke-rc.d networking status 好像没有 status 参数？
<emacsyin> missing: 谈恋爱你能教吗？
<missing> emacsyin: 弟弟好
<if_else> 这样怎么查看服务运行级别
<missing> emacsyin: 可以,姐姐手把手教弟弟哦
<if_else> 谢谢
<emacsyin> missing: 能教教怎么试婚吗
<emacsyin> 拜拜
<missing> emacsyin: 可以,这个最喜欢啦
<microcai> missing: 你什么时候去的泰国？
<missing> microcai: 大约带冬季
<missing> lol
<banban> missing: 你少来了 要教别人贪恋啊。。。。
<missing> ema干嘛...这么快就吓跑啦
<missing> banban: 小斑斑中午好
<missing> 吃饭了没有呀
<missing> 答辩玩了是不是happy time 了啊
<banban> missing: 还木有呢
<banban> missing: 不是哦 答辩完要交n种表格资料 头大
<missing> banban: 咋回事呀
<banban> missing: 中午好 O(∩_∩)O~
<missing> banban: 哦,不是全部准备好了吗?
<^k^> 新⇨ 虚拟机和虚拟化 • KVM虚拟机硬盘扩展问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334587 请问各位ＫＶＭ的虚拟硬盘如何扩展？？ 例如我现在的虚拟硬盘是10Ｇ的，我想增大至20Ｇ，如果虚拟机装的是2003，进系统后会显示有10Ｇ还没划分的，这样如何操作？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 bbwx — 2011-06-10 11:48
<lainme> banban: 班班姐好
<missing> banban: 以为小斑斑enjoy happy time呢
<banban> missing: 很多资料是答辩完才能提交的 比如答辩记录 并且答辩完后要根据答辩意见修改论文呢
<banban> lainme: 小美女好 \(^o^)/~
<missing> lainme: 是姐姐还是妹妹?
<banban> missing: 没啊 呵呵 不过心情轻松很多啦 哈哈
<missing> banban: 哦,研究生的行情俺不动呀
<missing> banban: 哈哈,恭喜啦
<missing> 大研究生
<missing> 哈哈
<missing> 本科生膜拜一下~
<banban> missing: 是姐姐 lainme比我年轻好多的说
<roylez> banban: ....
<missing> banban: ...是吗?人家似乎也是研究生啊
<roylez> banban: 大斑
<lolicon> 大便~ ==
<banban> missing: 是啊 可是她年级比我低
<missing> 老班
<banban> missing: 年纪比我小
<roylez> missing: ...
<missing> banban: 哦,这样啊,我不清楚啦
<missing> roylez: 其实想说老板的
<missing> 哈哈
<banban> missing: 哈哈 你当然不知道 人家又没告诉你
<missing> banban: 那是...人家有老公了,俺不去八卦的啦
<missing> 哈哈
<banban> lainme: 小美女吃饭木有啊 O(∩_∩)O哈！
<lainme> banban: 还没呢
<banban> missing: 哦 你这么善良的原来
<missing> banban: 嗯,无宝不到
<missing> 耶
<missing> 哈哈
<banban> lainme: 你不建议我叫你小美女吧 以前喊Destine 妞  被她鄙视了。。。
<missing> banban: 好了啦,小斑斑慢慢啦,吃饱要洗碗去了~~~
<lainme> banban: ……随你
<banban> missing: 好
<banban> missing: 其实我人很老实的 是不是 你说 O(∩_∩)O~
 * missing 热烈祝贺小斑斑荣升博士,哈哈
<banban> missing: O(∩_∩)O谢谢
<missing> banban: 嗯,老实得想象个傻妞,哈哈
 * missing 洗碗 午睡,8
<banban> missing: 刷你的碗去吧。。。
<banban> bye
<missing> lol
<microcai> ???? doom maa son?
<roylez> banban: 毕业照来一张
<Kandu> 哪個音樂播放器支援 flac+cue ?
<banban> roylez: 还没拍呢 可能过几天
<roylez> banban: .
<banban> roylez: 再说 拍了也没想给你看
 * lainme roylez 要照片又失败了
<MeaCulpa> ...
<roylez> lainme: 那你帮个忙？
 * MeaCulpa 近期Facebook怎么成了IE only了
<lolicon> Kandu: audacious?
 * roylez 连女博士的照片都要不到了
 * MeaCulpa 留个comment都不行
<Kandu> lolicon: 謝謝，我去試試
<roylez> tenzu: 已经仨博士了
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 哪里有女博士拜？
<roylez> banban:
<MeaCulpa> banban: 拜
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你还是辞了工作回炉重炼吧
 * MeaCulpa 曾负责一个班级的体检工作，研究了一下同学们的三维后发现，该专业本科都已经无药可救了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 等你毕业了，我再推荐你
<lolicon> MeaCulpa: ....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 老子这不是在读么
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 博士我你还好意思提你这个
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 上次考试，10道题目，我做出来4道，还有3道猜得，还有3道乱作...
<lolicon> ...
<MeaCulpa> 话说女生，本科里面已经不堪入目了...
<banban> MeaCulpa: 赤裸裸的讽刺
 * MeaCulpa 专业不好
 * microcai FaceBook 那种垃圾，我从来不去
<Kandu> lolicon: 果然不錯 :D
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我高三也处理过全班学生的体检表，除一个大婶级别的外，其他所有女生胸围都不如我。女人胸腔小是正常
 * MeaCulpa 新中文教育和旧中文教育出来的人差距居然那么大，香港+大陆的那些个写中文歌词的，与台湾相差太大了...虽然我都不听
<microcai> roylez: 去了泰国的自然比较厉害啦
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 胸很好练，但是我国女性愚昧，就在那里练瘦，不知脑袋里怎么想的
<MeaCulpa> 每周两次，每次卧推三组，平时吃饭多吃肉，几个月胸就大了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: nim里面，我曾经用过的一个host，现在不能装了，reset也不行，nnnd，非要我去redefine吗？
<MeaCulpa> roylez:  等待它自然消亡，我们还把nim搞没反应过1天
<roylez> 没自然消亡的好不好
<roylez> nnnd，我redefine去了，慢点就慢点
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我这辈子还没认识胸围超过我的女生....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 即使有接近的，大概腰围也已经超过我了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: +1
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 重开一个便是
<banban> 灭掉诋毁女生的人
<banban> 包括你 roylez
<lainme> banban: 同意
<MeaCulpa> banban: 我没诋毁啊
<banban> 恩恩
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 超过你腰围，那已经是坦克了
<metbsd> MeaCulpa是肥仔啊
<MeaCulpa> banban: 胸围120+的女生你见过多少?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩摔一跤不疼的那种
<roylez> lainme banban ..... 看在同为学问人的份上。我跟 MeaCulpa 是在进行很严肃的讨论
<banban> lainme: 我吃饭去了 要是他们欺负你 回头告诉我哈 O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<lainme> banban: 我也吃饭去:)
<banban> lainme: 好嘞
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 微胖，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> 话说胸真的很好练，屁股稍微难一点，但是我在国内健身房看到大多数女生都越练越没曲线，不知道她们怎么个想法...
<tenzu> roylez: 谁？
<MeaCulpa> "這是國家有史以來，維護食品安全最大的行動，經過三週的查緝，衛生單位已清查16,000家食品業者和通路商，下架2萬多項產品。"
<MeaCulpa> 台湾屁大点添加剂就搞得那么大
<metbsd> MeaCulpa, 你多高，多重
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我现在vios上总是先起raid，然后再分给lpar，是不是很无聊
<roylez> tenzu: 往上翻阿
<roylez> metbsd: 180+, 220+ 哪个身高，哪个体重，自己猜
<tenzu> roylez: 板板啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 先起raid...不懂, 需要介意raid么？那是存储的事情啊...你丫别诋毁我啊
<tenzu> 灭绝师太了么？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: sas adapter其实都是raid卡，aix里面起硬raid
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦，你说SAS...
<metbsd> 很肥啊你
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我们不碰这个，SAS只做rootvg
<metbsd> 220斤？
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 去去
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  nashi
<MeaCulpa> 我现在保持的很好的，不到220的...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: adapter上有三块盘，第一块去了rootvg，底下的俩 raid 1。另外一块盘上起raid 5。然后把raid 1和raid 5的盘放一个vg，划lv分给lpar
<metbsd> 这么肥还找得到JJ吗
<roylez> metbsd: 丫说文明用语，好不容易irc里面有俩女的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 作，你们还折腾本地盘啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我要vSCSI也是SAN里的，rootvg都是SAN Boot的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<microcai> 一方通行是女的？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: vios的rootvg sanboot，太危险了吧...
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 18x 22x很肥么？ 我18x的时候还勉强扣篮呢
<MeaCulpa> roylez: PowerHA，一切皆SAN
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 所以要有两个vios
<microcai> 好神奇，流传着一方通行的真实名字是“铃科 百合子”
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 不能用你的密度来衡量我啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 俩vios的rootvg是从不同的存储设备来的吗？否则一挂都挂阿
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 一个8k... 8k永不挂
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 那说个屁，难保不被雷劈阿
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 他们机房成立后，一年挂两次，停电的时候
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不用雷劈，一年2+次停电...
<MeaCulpa> 2次是计划内，计划外平均2次
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 停电的瞬间，如果你正在过某防火门，会出人命的...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 两块电磁铁吸引住门，与弹簧抵消，停电的时候自动关闭，保障人员安全，
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我们这里的lab op说他们机房工作温度接近90F...
<phoenixlzx> 升级到natty就一定要用unity么？
<palomino|working> 不用
<palomino|working> 我升级完继续xfce
<phoenixlzx> 额，但是他给我装unity了
<roylez> banban: http://app.qpic.cn/mblogpic/82de62ca8f4ded18b584/2000.jpg
<palomino|working> ... , phoenixlzx
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马...
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<roylez> palomino|working: 怎么还用xfce..
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我找到事做了...我要搞python 的expect模块，加windows里的plinks.exe
<palomino|working> 好歹比gnome快点儿.. , roylez
<phoenixlzx> royT420用
<roylez> palomino|working: http://24.media.tumblr.com/wcXQQHKDMmrj2702l4Px2T4eo1_400.jpg
<phoenixlzx> roylez: T420用神马好？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你就没别的爱好吗..
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ....我发觉我现在迷恋Windows了
<phoenixlzx> i wanna say again....Thinkpad T420 用啥桌面系统比较好...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 啊，已经有人搞出来了...支持windows的spawn, 不用tty...
<MeaCulpa> windows 2003...
<metbsd> 我也用xfce
<roylez> 人都跑了
<MeaCulpa> 恩，人都没了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 无聊人很多的，一般来说轮不到你先干
<metbsd> 你刚才说这里好不容易有俩女的，女呢
<metbsd> 是你吗
<roylez> banban lainme
<MeaCulpa> 现在问问题的都 hit n' run，我们响应时间不比google？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 是不比baidu
 * MeaCulpa 号称google bot, 女童鞋们有问题么？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: google相应很慢的
<metbsd> 怎么只有我们3个
<MeaCulpa> 女童鞋吃饭去了
<metbsd> 其余的还潜水，想看看roylez的脚法吗
<phoenixlzx> edison0354: hello
<edison0354> phoenixlzx: ……
<edison0354> phoenixlzx: 放假了？
<phoenixlzx> edison0354: 恩
<edison0354> phoenixlzx: 额，考完了啊
<phoenixlzx> ed
<phoenixlzx> edison0354: 考完了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 格瓦拉电影券，有人订了1020元的...
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> who...crazy
<roylez> 不认识
<roylez> lainme: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/69bcb3bfjw1di0w072m9hj.jpg
<NoIE> 生活大爆炸第四季结束了
<palomino|working> 结束好几个星期了吧。。
<NoIE> 我刚刚看完第24集。
<NoIE> 生活大爆炸会有第五季吗？
<palomino|working> 必须有阿
<palomino|working> 收视率那么高
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我饿了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<roylez> 2点，成不？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 3点
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ok
<NoIE> 生活大爆炸.The.Big.Bang.Theory.S05E01.Chi_Eng.HDTVrip.62...rmvb 	110.1M ，我用 MLNet 搜索到的，不知道是不是真的。
<palomino|working> 肯定是假的...
<palomino|working> 得9月了
<NoIE> palomino|working: 我点了。。。
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 小心中招
<NoIE> palomino|working: 我是 linux 用户。。。
<palomino|working> good....
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，招还是不招！？？
<palomino|working> 除非你用美人计 , roylez
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 用美人计，上 palomino|working
<tenzu> 我还以为一年一季
<palomino|working> 通常是一年一季呀
 * roylez 最恨把盘格成520k的block
<tenzu> palomino|working: 今年的不是刚完么？
<MeaCulpa> wtf
<palomino|working> 跨年的.. , tenzu
<tenzu> palomino|working: 好吧。。。
<ofan> TBBT 第五季?
<MeaCulpa> aptitude有printurl参数否
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 请问这个开机画面是怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334598 1、给一个关键字让我百度谷歌一下也好啊，我真不知道这个应该叫什么，无从查起～～～～～ 2、还有请教一下怎么解决这个问题，～～～～～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kelvinblood — 2011-06-10 13:34
<MeaCulpa> 2661个py包包...Debian够狠...
<MeaCulpa> .
<zhangkaixuan> MeaCulpa: 这么多.....
<fighterlyt> 推荐个好点的源代码浏览工具
<zhangkaixuan> fighterlyt:不用说 肯定是lxr
<fighterlyt> 基于WEB？
<MeaCulpa> aptitude怎么search 确切包名... ^XXX$不对么
<MeaCulpa> 哦...加了引号就对了
<zhangkaixuan> fighterlyt:恩
<zhangkaixuan> fighterlyt: 要不就用 source insight
<fighterlyt> SOURCE INSIGHT 不是免费的吧
<zhangkaixuan> 记得有个免费的吧 要不就是source navigator 要不就是source Insight
<zhangkaixuan> 如果不想麻烦 可以直接使用ctag配合vim
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: lol
<jyfl987> localhost.5443 > localhost.57752: Flags [P.], cksum 0xfe2e (incorrect -> 0xfdf4),
<jyfl987> 用tcpdump居然检测出来这个
<jyfl987> 正常通信 如何会出现 tcp校验失败呢
<microcai> jyfl987: GFW 干扰？
<wars> ............./
<wars> 饿了
<wars> 有没有在西二旗这边上班的
<wars> 。。。。。
<samul> \names
<wars> ai
<metbsd> 西二旗什么意思
<^k^> 新⇨ 启动和引导 • 原Windows7系统安装Ubuntu1104后无法启动Windows http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334603 求助内容如题，具体信息如下： X201i，原安装了Windows7，并使用过EasyBCD设置过启动项信息。 今天在以上基础上，增加安装了Ubuntu1104。 安装完之后，正常显示启动项列表中包含windows7的启动项，但是选择后无法正常启动windows， ...
<cfy> Kandu: MaskRay: http://www.cheat-sheets.org/ 有些快速参考啥的
<cfy> Kandu: 厄....算了.你不用点了...貌似没pacal...
<MeaCulpa> fivesheep: vim
<MeaCulpa> fivesheep: vim+ctags
<cfy> MeaCulpa:  问个网络的问题.如何获取文件大小呢?比如下载一个文件.wget里会显示进度嘛,那里就有这个文件的总大小.那如何在不下载的情况下获得这个文件的大小呢?
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我试过一些 wget的参数,貌似都没啥效果.
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 貌似head里也没有提及吧
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我貌似知道了......
<xiangfu> cfy: curl -sI $url | grep Content-Length | cut -d ' ' -f 2
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 本地的话wget -S --spider工作正常.但是比如google code的就不正常了
<xiangfu> wget --spider http://cuddlewagon.org/somefile.txt 2>&1 | grep Length | awk '{print $2}'
<MeaCulpa> cfy: ...
<roylez> xiangfu: --spider .... ???
<MeaCulpa> 不知道，文件大小ftp协议一定知道，http头部一定
<MeaCulpa> 你的get的respond头里应该有
<cfy> xiangfu: MeaCulpa: 比如这个 http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/dhd_tools_110603.zip
<cfy> xiangfu: MeaCulpa: response里返回的是 Content-Length: 11814,其实是 6.3 MB
<aaronyy> cfy, 明明显示对的
<cfy> xiangfu: MeaCulpa: 但是如果我下载的话,-S参数显示的Content-Length: 6548869,这是对的
<cfy> aaronyy: 有么?
<cfy> aaronyy: 比如 wget http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/dhd_tools_110603.zip -Sc --spider
<aaronyy> 浏览器显示对的阿
<cfy> aaronyy: 浏览器会下载的吧.比如opera
<cfy> 我指不下载的情况下
<cfy> 获取文件的大小
<xiangfu> cfy: report a bug :)
<cfy> 如果我下载内容的话,wget的显式的大小是正常的.但是如果不下载,就显示不正常了.
<cfy> xiangfu: 这是bug?
<cfy> xiangfu: 我怎么觉得是他们故意的?
<aaronyy> 明显404错误
<aaronyy> 可能因为spider？
<cfy> 哦...
<xiangfu> :D
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 不知道了，受教了
 * MeaCulpa QQ 国际版非latin字符测试失败，nick:Mëa Cúl信息：“M!”
<MeaCulpa> QQ对我说，"你好，M"
<Fuqiang> hi
<cfy> 加不加--spider,请求不一样. 127.0.0.1 - - [10/Jun/2011:14:43:30 +0800] "HEAD /music/43y6632_05.pdf HTTP/1.0" 200 0 "-" "Wget/1.12 (linux-gnu)"
<cfy> 127.0.0.1 - - [10/Jun/2011:14:43:47 +0800] "GET /music/43y6632_05.pdf HTTP/1.0" 200 8942833 "-" "Wget/1.12 (linux-gnu)"
<^k^> Fuqiang, 好  ㍦ 
<houge> 今天把笔电好好的清理一番。http://houge-langley.livejournal.com/27129.html
<cfy> xiangfu: aaronyy: 故意没head吧.可能.       那如何只下载1字节(比如).就停下来呢?wget
<edison0354> cfy: 你又出来了……
<cfy> edison0354: 唉,有问题呢....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 走？
<Kandu> cfy: XD
<xiangfu> cfy: 这个。 needs look into detail. or googling. wget --spider  googlecode.com ...
<cfy> xiangfu: 我想,--spider以后.就是head请求么?所以google code就返回404,导致大小不对了.
<happyaron> cfy: 拜见折腾鬼
<cfy> xiangfu: 那我如何用wget下载一小部分,然后退出呢?比如1字节啥的
<happyaron> roylez: 拜面主席
<cfy> happyaron: ......
<happyaron> houge: 猴哥好
<xiangfu> cfy: wget -O - | dd ....
<xiangfu> :)
<roylez> happyaron: 你的 destine 呢？
<happyaron> edison0354: 0354好
<cfy> Kandu: 知道如何让wget只下载前几个字节么?
<happyaron> roylez: 上西班牙语课呢
<houge> happyaron: 兄弟好，终于考试结束，可以松口气了。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: go
<happyaron> xiangfu: 享福好。
<happyaron> houge: 嗯，呵呵。
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 色色好
<cfy> xiangfu: 这样不太smart吧....
<roylez> happyaron: ...
<happyaron> Warm_HUG: 暖坏
<xiangfu> cfy: wget -O - URL | dd of=file.a count=1024 bs=1024
<happyaron> Kandu: 能人
<xiangfu> happyaron: hi
<happyaron> banban: 版版好
<happyaron> 五羊好
<cfy> ^k^怎么没动作....
<xiangfu> cfy: (smart) first make it work, then make it works better :)
<happyaron> jyf好
<xiangfu> ^k^: what's up
<happyaron> 见过斗篷
<happyaron> 萝莉控
<Warm_HUG> 哈皮
<happyaron> MaskRay: 大牛好
<happyaron> 菜菜强力推销员好
<aaronyy> dd of=/dev/null count=1 bs=1不更好？
<happyaron> pityonli1e: p同学好
<happyaron> Destine: 回来了？
<^k^> xiangfu, 我在互联网上聊天的客户。  ㍦ 
<happyaron> 疼疼好
<Destine> happyaron, 不关你事。
<xiangfu> ^k^: you soooooo slow
<happyaron> zzmfish: 包子叔好
<happyaron> Destine: 呃
<xiangfu> aaronyy: :) then what you want?  you re-direct all you want to /dev/null :D
<houge> 还是我们的happyaron同学好，好久不见都给大家打招呼……感动啊。
<zzmfish> happyaron, ?
<Warm_HUG> 哈皮龙同学 还有一年就高考了吧
<xiangfu> happyporn
<pityonli1e> happyaron: 拜见哈皮
<happyaron> zzmfish: 打招呼，好久不见啊
<xiangfu> happcron
<happyaron> Warm_HUG: 。。。我时考完了的
<happyaron> ...
<cfy> Warm_HUG: 你消息太落后了...
<Destine> happyaron, 呃什么，我不认识你。
<edison0354> happyaron: Destine: cfy: roylez: tenzu: palomino|working: MaskRay: zkwlx: http://www.bilibili.us/video/av101273/
<xiangfu> happycrontab
<edison0354> Destine: ……
<Warm_HUG> .
<Warm_HUG> .
<Destine> edison0354, 看过。
<edison0354> Destine: 囧，我挖坟了……
<Destine> edison0354, ？
<aaronyy> xiangfu, 本来就不需要数据，只要http头阿
<Kandu> cfy: 要不自己寫個？
<Warm_HUG> happyaron: 决定去哪里花四年没
<aaronyy> 直接重定向不是没有办法停下来
<pityonli1e> happyaron: u've been marked away
<happyaron> Warm_HUG: 没
<edison0354> Destine: 没……
<edison0354> happyaron: Destine: cfy: roylez: tenzu: palomino|working: MaskRay: zkwlx: http://www.bilibili.us/video/av101666/
<zkwlx> edison0354, .....真蛋疼.....
<palomino|working> what...........
<edison0354> zkwlx: 让你丫的潜水
<zkwlx> edison0354, 我忙着呢，别打扰我/__\
<cfy> edison0354: 看完了.....
<^k^> 新⇨ 新闻和通知 • IRC http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334605 现在还有人使用IRC么？怎么频道里都没人呢？中文频道是ubuntu-cn这个么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 w格物致知 — 2011-06-10 14:45
<cfy> edison0354: 主要是打电话.....组织她打电话不就完了么...
<cfy> 阻止
<cfy> 买个信号屏蔽器.当场屏蔽一下...
<cfy> 学校就有.....
<pityonli1e> 机器人居然抓到这么个贴子……
<edison0354> zkwlx: ……
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<edison0354> pityonli1e: ……
<houge> 我的firefox没有左上角那个bar，是不是要安装一个叫做firefox-all-in-one-sidebar才行！？
<pityonli1e> edison0354: oh my id
<cfy> pityonli1e: 我回帖了...
<zkwlx> edison0354, 我找房子租呢，真蛋疼
<edison0354> zkwlx: 额，来帝都？
<zkwlx> edison0354, 。。。帝都是哪啊？！就是五道口，公司说可以帮我租，但是可能是合组，我想自己住
<edison0354> zkwlx: 额，离我好近啊
<edison0354> zkwlx: 自己租你租不起的
<pityonli1e> cfy: 你刷新一下发现我也回贴了……
<zkwlx> edison0354, 恩，我也发现了...
<edison0354> zkwlx: 乖乖的合租吧
<edison0354> zkwlx: 额，你月入几W？
<zkwlx> edison0354, 你宿舍....暑假不住吧....@.@
<edison0354> zkwlx: ……
<edison0354> zkwlx: 实习3星期，然后回来考研
<pityonli1e> 俺的 nick 呢？
<zkwlx> edison0354, 帅哥，我只是实习生
<edison0354> zkwlx: 囧
<edison0354> zkwlx: 实习几K？
<zkwlx> 3.6
<zkwlx> edison0354, 你实习几w？
<pityonli1e> oh my poor heart....
<edison0354> zkwlx: 额，我咋觉得3.6挺多的了……
<edison0354> pityonli1e: 你多少？
<cfy> pityonli1e: 哈哈.看到了
<pityonli1e> edison0354: 不愉快的事情，还是不要提了
<zkwlx> edison0354, 其实我也这么觉得，但是如果我祖一套房子就连零头都没了
<edison0354> pityonli1e: ……
<pityonli1e> 这周我们公司老员工基本都跑内蒙和东北乘凉去了，我们留下干活儿……＆
<edison0354> pityonli1e: ……你是干码工的吗？
<calebot> 内蒙封网结束没？
<houge> 看来all-in-one-sidebar不好使……
<houge> 下，重启~
<pityonli1e> edison0354: 拧螺丝的啊
<edison0354> pityonli1e: 额
<pityonli1e> 重获原来 nick 的命令是啥来着？
<pityonli1e> oh shit
<pityonli1e> pityonline 没在线，可以 ghost 但不能换 nick，神……
<cfy> pityonli1e: release一下
<pityonline> cfy: 为啥还要 release 呢？
<cfy> pityonline: 你刚才release了?
<pityonline> cfy: 是的
<cfy> pityonline: 有时侯不输入密码换nick.结果验证失败.就会暂时把你的nick锁起来.所以要release一下
<pityonline> cfy: 高级
<pityonline> cfy: 估计是先 ghost 再 release
 * edison0354 福州作家林天宏的文章出现在福建高考的阅读中。他说：”好奇心起，找来试做了一下，对照标准答案，能拿到一半左右的分数。出题老师果然名不虚传，把作者本人都打败了，幸好我当年没落在你手上。最后一题问作者为什么提了两次大雨 标准答案忽忽说了一堆，真正的原因是 我写稿时窗外正好在下雨“
<MeaCulpa> .
 * MeaCulpa 语文高考不及格的路过
<cfy> edison0354: 哈哈.
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 我高考人品好，比平常多考了20分……
<roylez> edison0354: 以后出题，一定要找作者已经死了的那种
<edison0354> roylez: ^
<edison0354> roylez: ……死无对证是吧……
<roylez> 是阿
<MeaCulpa> roylez: yes | tail 10 卡住了
<roylez> edison0354: 作者死了，出题的就是权威了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 必须的
 * MeaCulpa 当年的回答成为了题目的
<calebot> MeaCulpa: 必须的
<cfy> pityonline: 嗯.估计是
 * MeaCulpa 革命党人为啥穿白衣白甲，我的回答，统一服装，便于标识，后来成了选择题的错误选项
<calebot> MeaCulpa++
<calebot> 世界因你而改变
<MeaCulpa> roylez: yes | awk 'print' 没卡住，直接等于yes!
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 所以奥秘不在yes, 在head, awk
<calebot> MeaCulpa: tail 找不到尾啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: yes | more/less 也是不卡的
<MeaCulpa> calebot: 恩，知道
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7d89e673tw1di1uyji484j.jpg
<pityonline> happyaron: check ur msg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: gnu yes默认输出y, aix 的 yes输出yes
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/268Tk.jpg
<palomino|working> 嗷?
<roylez> palomino|working: 这公交车广告设计绝了
<palomino|working> LOL , roylez
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/BbnAG.jpg
<edison0354> roylez: http://ac4.farm4.static.flickr.com/3344/5817110033_94205e6897.jpg
<roylez> http://i.imgur.com/2PPxN.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 北美？
<roylez> 或许吧
<pityonline> 我的密码没变，为什么 irssi 会提示验证失败呢？
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 应用安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334611 需要安装RPM问题，目前我的Ubuntu系统无法直接输入RPM命令，系统提示无效 The program'rpm' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing... 在网上找了些命令也无效，具体如下： Sodo apt-get install alien Sodo apt-get install rpm 统计信息: 发表于 由 kenny_wang — 2011-06-10 15 ...
<zwhuang> pidgin 默认的声音是不是太小了点啊
<winterli> 10.04的openoffice有没有更新源了？
<dreamysirc> winterli: 貌似很多都没有了，aur的bin版用的还是fedora的包
<missing> winterli: 自己去官网下
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 雨似乎下得挺大
<winterli> 哦。。。只能去官网下载了
<dreamysirc> missing: 官方有bin的么？
<dreamysirc> missing: 还是要编译ooo？！！！
<missing> dreamysirc: 有bin,有源码,有deb rpm的包的
<missing> 自己编译...没疯就算了
<dreamysirc> missing: 哦，我换ooo去了~~~~~~
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/xhwtx.png
<missing> dreamysirc: 我也装了3.3,不喜欢libreoffice这个名字T_T
<jiero> 有人编译OOo么。。。
<maplebeats> 没编译过
<dreamysirc> missing: 名字我不理会，问题是libre对那个unoconv的支持~~~~~~~
<dreamysirc> missing: 大树，你都是看名字决定软件的么？
<missing> dreamysirc: 不知道哦,很少用的~~~装在/opt下面的,自己加到$PATH
<missing> dreamysirc: 有一定的影响lol
<missing> 想screen的日本鬼子弄的那个啥我坚决不要
<missing> kde的名字乱七八糟的我也不喜欢用也是一个原因
<missing> dreamysirc: 是大叔 不是 大树,我是活的
<dreamysirc> missing: 什么意思？你在说啥呢？
<roylez> palomino|working: http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_l8fgn1qoA81qzgyxho1_500.jpg
<dreamysirc> missing: 大叔就是大树，大树就是大叔~~~~~~~
<dreamysirc> missing: screen怎么了，kde又怎么了？
<missing> dreamysirc: ooo装在/opt这么目录下面,自己加到系统的$PATH,不然找不到的
<jiero> ///
<MeaCulpa> roylez: en
<jiero> firefox4太不好用了。。。
<missing> dreamysirc: 自己装了看看名字...没空一一解释
<jiero> 新建个标签页那么麻烦。
<missing> jiero: 换fx 5 beta 3
<maplebeats> ff4关联amule有人成功没
<missing> lol
<jiero> 标签栏放在上面。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<missing> jiero: 装个tab mix plus
<missing> 啊啊啊啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/uKL8R.jpg
<missing> 罗姐
<dreamysirc> missing: missing跟我说ooo毛啊~~~~~ooo还轮不到opt，就/usr/local
<jiero> missing: 你好。
<missing> jiero: 罗姐好~
<jiero> missing: 咪咪好。
<maplebeats> =,=
<missing> dreamysirc: ...我下载安装的是在/opt的
<dreamysirc> missing: 你老是在说啥，我都蒙了，你想向我表达什么？
<missing> jiero: ...这么叫估计罗姐该找gf了lol
<dreamysirc> missing: 你需要对我解释什么？
<jiero> missing: 什么？
<missing> dreamysirc: 没...下载oooo安装吧
<jiero> missing: 咪咪不是猫的意思么？
<missing> jiero: 嗯
<missing> 找个猫女做gf
<maplebeats> ....
<jiero> roylez: http://lambdarogue.net/ 我要去试试。
<banban> happyaron: 你好
<jiero> ro
<missing> banban: 今天挂irc呢~
<banban> roylez: 你发的啥东东
<dreamysirc> missing: 看website写aur安装比较好~~~~~~~
<maplebeats> banban姐好啊
<missing> dreamysirc: 你用的arch啊?
<banban> missing: 闲来无事嘛 \(^o^)/~
<roylez> banban: 切开的牙膏
<missing> 早说阿
<banban> maplebeats: 下午好
<missing> banban: 哦,支持
<jiero> missing: 额。我想起了一个方言：难道你把咪咪当作胸部的意思么。。。
<jiero> banban: 斑斑好。
<maplebeats> .....重庆方言?
<missing> jiero: 不清楚,哈哈
<dreamysirc> jiero: mimi不是指女大性胸部么，大叔
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 去宁波买房
<maplebeats> 宁波?
<Warm_HUG> ......
<banban> jiero: 罗杰好 O(∩_∩)O~
<maplebeats> 大家下午都好...
<banban> roylez: 牙膏？你迷糊了吧
<roylez> banban: ???
<roylez> banban: 哪个图片？
<maplebeats> A-CHANNEL第10话更新=,=
<pityonline> happyaron: check ur msg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 似乎是认真的
<banban> roylez: 猪头
<banban> pityonline: pity哥好
<pityonline> banban: banban 好
<missing> banban: 多认认北京亲戚,倒是好找人帮忙lol
<banban> missing: sarcasm  ？
<missing> banban: 啥?
<roylez> banban: 给链接阿
<roylez> banban: 死板板
<missing> banban: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarcasm
<missing> 竟然没有翻译成中文,叫英文盲情何以堪...
<maplebeats> 头大了...全英文
<banban> roylez: 哎
<banban> roylez: http://app.qpic.cn/mblogpic/82de62ca8f4ded18b584/2000.jpg 这个啊 不要说不是你发给我的
<banban> missing: 你没词典啊
<maplebeats> ....这图给力
<missing> banban: 没...
<missing> 一年不看几次英文资料的...
<roylez> banban: 恩，是我发的，不是挺衬你的吗？...
<maplebeats> 笑
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • 亲爱的，我悲剧的发现一个问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334614 我悲剧的发现一个问题...虚拟机下开迅雷下载，是用最流氓的迅雷最靠谱的方法。速度快、稳定，稳定压倒一切啊！！有木有 统计信息: 发表于 由 llxllxzj — 2011-06-10 16:21
<banban> missing: 帮我教训下 roylez
<missing> banban: 哦,身为主席秘书,我安排主席明天的日程是参观地狱lol
<missing> banban: 可以吗?
<banban> missing: 今天吧
<missing> banban: 哦,我打电话给司机看看lol
<banban> missing: roylez 说我凶悍 你说该打不
<missing> banban: 我只办事,别的不理的,哈哈
<happyaron> del的日子怎么过啊。
<maplebeats> lol
 * happyaron reboot
 * roylez reboot aix
 * ofan reboot Matrix
 * pityonline reboot you all
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 要是有宁波的在这里的，这下开心了
<silverzhao> 郁闷！怎么现在火狐总是动不动就假死的？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 是阿，宁波估计是要认真开分舵了，不像武汉，就卖卖东西
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不错，不过宁波人有钱，房价不比上海差
<MeaCulpa> 但是人少，可以在慈溪，余姚之类买房，开车上班
<MeaCulpa> 前者靠海，后者靠山，海鲜，杨梅，芋头，唷西！
<MeaCulpa> 东海大桥保时捷VS兰博基尼，我有同事见过飙车，200 km/h
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imm.io/6jsW.jpeg
<roylez> Filesets processed:  173 of 187
<roylez> System Installation Time: 19 minutes       Tasks Complete: 86%
<roylez> lainme: http://jandan.net/2007/04/20/the-worlds-most-pierced-woman-picture.html
 * microcai 飙车的都给我去德国飙车去
<roylez> lainme: http://jandan.net/2011/06/10/elaine_davidson_married.html
<tusooa> ls
<roylez> No file found
<tusooa> ls
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<palomino|working> what?
<roylez> palomino|working: 招呼下
<roylez> palomino|working: 一到快下班的时候就忍不住开始羡慕你加班
<palomino|working> = = , roylez
<palomino|working> 我恨 , roylez
<lainme> roylez: ok……确实惊人
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 联想T350安装Ubuntu10.04 第四部没有硬盘信息 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334621 有知道的朋友么，求助下！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sunrere — 2011-06-10 17:15
<edison0354> phoenixlzx: 报哪里？
<phoenixlzx> edison0354: 还不知道呢
<edison0354> phoenixlzx: 额
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 雨还在下吗？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 难道是aix 5.3tl12 sp0 -> sp3 5分钟升好了。难道是因为我的raid盘够快？
<Eua> 有谁通过SSH隧道建立SOCKS服务器过？？
<Eua> 有谁通过SSH隧道建立SOCKS服务器过？？
<palomino|working> ssh -CfNg -D 127.0.0.1:xxxx x.x.x.x ? , Eua
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...不知
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，高手...
<palomino|working> .... , roylez
<Eua> ssh -N -f -D 1080 123.123.123 # 将端口绑定在127.0.0.1上ssh -N -f -D 0.0.0.0:1080 123.123.123.123 # 将端口绑定在0.0.0.0上
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...一块LUN, 两个aix， export 出相同的LV, 居然在某一时段被我两边都varyon了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 结果其中一个系统mount某个lv 报错，没errpt...
<Eua> 前一个是在本地，后一个是用在远程主机上
<Eua> 不过，我的是vps，再用后一个命令时，显示ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<myke2> MaskRay: 你昨天栈维护的是什么?
<Eua> vps 是可以ssh的
<Eua> 只是再用这个命令时，报错，难道是防火墙造成的？
<myke2> MaskRay: 我昨天晚上忽然发现一个性质, 不过马上睡着了, 所以没仔细考虑是否有用
<Eua> Jun 10 17:25:24 server01 lfd[3082]: *SSH login* from 61.191.20.23 into the de account using password authentication Jun 10 17:25:44 server01 lfd[3298]: *SSH login* from 61.191.20.23 into the de account using password authentication这是防火墙的记录
<Eua> 有人解答一下吗，好像没有什么异常
<lainme> Eua: 密码验证？
<Eua> 我都已经远程上去了，在vps上用的ssh -N -f -D 0.0.0.0:2222 174.36.50.235
<Eua> 结果ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<lainme> Eua: 为什么在vps上用？不应该是本地的么
<Eua> 本地 用sh -N -f -D 2222 174.36.50.235
<Eua> 174是我的vps地址
<odjrlfk> 终于找到组织了哈
<Eua> 在本地是为了和远程建立通道，在远程是端口映射到本地
<Eua> 不知道这样讲对不对
<Eua> 就是利用远程vps建立一个sock代理
<Eua> 下班了，明天再来问吧
<komachi> 你好！
<komachi> hi
<komachi> 有人么
<^k^> komachi, 好  ㍪ 
<komachi> 恩，想不到有ubuntu cn 频道
<komachi> 可惜只有2人在线啊
<touparx> komachi，现在是下班时间。。。
<vic> .......
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • ubuntu有多大？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334627 我是以wubi方式安装ubuntu11.04的。当时选择磁盘大小时，选择了17G。现在我在win7系统里面发现ubuntu文件夹有17.2G。请问这是否是一个正常的现象？它为什么会有这么大？超过了我设定的大小。 统计信息: 发表于 由 绿色新晴 — 2011-06-10 18:10
<myke2> Kandu: pascal能否输出二进制数
<vic> vim，gnu emacs，xemacs。。。。
 * zkwlx 吃饱了
<onshoestring> zkwlx: 上帖子了？
<onshoestring> 没人说话？
<ElvisWang> zkwlx: 恭喜恭喜 要成明星了 呵呵
<zkwlx> 呃.....
<myke2> cfy: C99是否支持用printf直接输出二进制
<zhenbeiju> 我来了
<sar_> ?
<zhenbeiju> ~~  好长时间没来了 ~
<Kandu> myke2: 以二機制輸出字符串？
<zhenbeiju> 发现了聊天记录的网址
<zhenbeiju> 突然发现以前那么快乐
<zhenbeiju> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2010/09/08/%23ubuntu-cn.html
<Kandu> myke2: 沒這個函數，要自己寫
<zhenbeiju> 2进制输出字符串 ……　你们好厉害
<emacsyin> hi
<^k^> emacsyin, 好  ㍫ 
<emacsyin> 我在终端下
<zhenbeiju> emacsyin, 这么厉害~~
<zhenbeiju> 终端怎么弄呀
<emacsyin> 不厉害
<emacsyin> 在终端下用QQ也很爽
<zhenbeiju> 啊  怎么用~~
<emacsyin> 我在终端下用emacs上网
<zhenbeiju> 不懂~
<emacsyin> 终端下用emacs聊irc特别爽,不同人发言会显示不同的颜色
<zhenbeiju> 是 一个软件吗  我试试
<emacsyin> 是个软件,也可以说是个操作系统
<zhenbeiju> 怎么启动啊 ~~  好像已经安装最新版本了
<zhenbeiju> emacs is already the newest version.
<zhenbeiju> 貌似进去了 ~~   不过不会使
<zhenbeiju> 貌似可以打开任意文件  不懂格式
<myke2> Kandu: 如果有库函数效率可能高点
<myke2> zhenbeiju: emacs很难上手
<myke2> zhenbeiju: 先学习vim
<vic> emacs配置很费劲。。。不如vim有现成的主席配置
<myke2> vic: vim需要配置?
<vic> vim不需要配置？
<vic> 当然不配置也能用 。。可是终究是不方便
<myke2> vic: vim不配置也没什么, 你要用什么高级功能?
<vic> 装了一堆插件。。自定义了一堆快捷键
<vic> 话说根本就不会高级功能
<myke2> vic: 我就对我需要编写的特殊的源代码做了autocmd, 没做泛化的配置
<vic> 不懂。我都是看主席的配置
<myke2> 没有任何插件的飘过
<vic> 。。。。。。
 * NoIE 万能的 ubuntu 频道，请问，大家用的都是什么牌子的冰箱？
 * NoIE 我家的 150 升的单门冰箱有点小，我想买一台双们冰箱。
<vic> 弄个氮气制造机
<alstein> 控制摄像头的曝光时间什么的是怎么实现的
<tone> 双门的海尔有个不错  去年25800
<tone> 我感觉那个冰箱 人死了 直接能帮夫妻俩都装起来    我就准备结婚买
<imtxc> 呃
<imtxc> ^k^: 你平时是怎么藏文件的呢？你懂的……
<^k^> imtxc, 再问以后。  ㍫ 
<imtxc> ^k^: 难道是…… 日后再说？电脑需要外借 …… 可是…… 咱不能破坏形象啊？
<imtxc> 同学们 支个招……
<vic> 毛概，邓论。。什么思想文明 的 嵌套100层
<^k^> imtxc, （等待）。  ㍫ 
<madper> ...
<imtxc> vic: 这…… 其实 加密什么的 就好了。
<vic> 加密干啥。。。。。
<vic> 没前途
<imtxc> vic: 那啥 ……
<imtxc> vic: 可是…… 万一被拷走…… 那后果不看设想啊。
<vic> 谁脑袋抽筋啊 考这个
<zhenbeiju> 对了 ubuntu分卷压缩怎么实现？
<imtxc> vic: 唉 总有人有恶意……
<zhenbeiju> 可以分卷压缩 然后把压缩的内容 分开存
<zhenbeiju> 应该很安全~~
<imtxc> zhenbeiju: 这……
<zhenbeiju> 嗯……  其中小的文件上传到自己的隐秘邮箱里
<zhenbeiju> 这样应该 安全了吧~
<zhenbeiju> 弱弱的问下  分卷压缩怎么实现呀~
<myke2> 分卷做不到, 但是可以将一个大文件拆分开来变成很多小文件
<myke2> 用法: man split
<alstein> 搞定了,v4l2-ctl --set-ctrl light_frequency_filter=2
<alstein> 搞定了,v4l2-ctl --set-ctrl light_frequency_filter=2
<jiero> 哦。不是把。摄像头。。。
<^k^> 新⇨ 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 4820tg 笔记本 不能安装 ubuntu 求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334638 4820tg 宏基 用了很多种方法 都无法进入系统 老是在引导时就黑屏 安装时就出现很多的 字符 本人有一个win7 想装双系统 没有什么一键还原 是原版系统 ！ 求解 谁有4820tg 的安装经验 请教！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 弘毅就是我 — ...
<alstein> jiero: 但是没办法调灰度
<alstein> jiero: 没有saturation这个选项
<alstein> 有没有办法做个wrap
<pointer> 啊大家好
<pointer> 明天还要上课……
<lainme> pointer: 我也要上课
<jiero> alstein: 我没调整过额。
<pointer> lainme, 啊你多大
<lainme> pointer: 和多大有什么关系
<pointer> lainme , 额， 几年级好吧~[貌似都一样的……
<lainme> pointer: 研一
<pointer> lainme, 啊
<pointer> 话说居然初三的也要补[“中考占课程”……
<pointer> 没人说话
<alstein> 碰到一个怪问题
<pointer> 啊
<alstein> 一次更新以后,所有gtk程序的列表文字上都会出现长长短短的横线
<alstein> 太诡异了
<alstein> 鼠标焦点移上去就没有了
<alstein> 页面重绘一次又出现
<alstein> quit
 * kenifanying 弃用zhcon,投入fbterm的怀抱……
<alpha080> 无视中文字符。。。
<kenifanying> alpha080, +1
<lemonhall> kenifanying: 明智
<alpha080> 今天这么安静？放假都很high?
<kenifanying> lemonhall, 不知道最新版的fbterm支持中文标点了不？
<alpha080> 这儿不都素宅男么？又不用去找妹子？
<rnimeio> 太热了。在潜水
<kenifanying> lemonhall, 支持的话我就不用squeeze源里的，自己编译去
<alpha080> 恩，同潜...
<kenifanying> lemonhall, 诶，貌似那个是ucimf的问题，不是fbterm的……
 * kenifanying 今天太冷清了！！！！！
<fighterlyt> hi
<^k^> fighterlyt, 好  ㍬ 
<fighterlyt> 什么字体，好奇怪
<Cherrot> hi, all
<Cherrot> ^k^: Hi
<^k^> Cherrot, 好  ㍭ 
<cfy> Kandu: pascal能输出二进制么?
<pointer> 嗯
<pointer> 好冷
<pointer> 金田下雨了
<cfy> Kandu: common lisp可以.... (format t "~B" 42) myk2哪去了?
<pointer> 瓦都湿了……
<Cherrot> 系统默认字体又变成了楷体……怎么搞回来啊
<yhzm1314> 我把楷体都卸了
<alpha080_diving> 8888888888888888888888888888888
<Cherrot> yhzm1314: 可那样就会把所有的额外字体一块删除了……
<alpha080_diving>                                                                  000000000000000000000000000///////////////////////////
<alpha080_diving> 66
<alpha080_diving> 000000000000000000000000000//////////////++ m/////////////
<cfy> iGnome: ee好
<armstroung> 我的也是这样
<iGnome> 哦
<armstroung> Cherrot: 都是楷体
<Cherrot> armstroung: Ubuntu 11.04?
<yhzm1314> 行楷，呵呵
<armstroung> cherrot:嗯
 * Cherrot 更无奈的是Ubuntu始终没解决我麦克风的问题……
<linsux> 麦克风在linux有啥用
<Cherrot> linsux: 混音、语音聊天……
<linsux> 用什么语音聊天工具啊
<Cherrot> linsux: Gtalk Skype
<linsux> google在国内被屏蔽，skype国内用的人寥寥无几，linux qq更没戏，这麦克疯么。。
<pointer> ksype被微软收了
<linsux> 摆设。。
<lainme> gtalk一直能用。skype和特定人用。qq不用。不是摆设
<pointer> msn和gt党路过~
<Cherrot> linsux: 我的Gtalk一直没问题啊  Skype视频质量不咋地
<Cherrot> 视频跟俺老婆聊天就行拉~
<pointer> 嗯， 老爸不知道我明天上课
<Cherrot> linsux: 可是俺还想玩玩儿混音呢
<pointer> 话说~ 求gt~
<pointer> [没人理……
<linsux> gtalk,skype 这些貌似没有群功能的吧
<linsux> 够简陋
<linsux> qq有群，远程，视频语音，上图，几乎全了，国外软件数来数去还没看到一个接近的
 * kenifanying debian 的jfbterm有没加ucimf的那个patch? 在squeeze 下按照 http://code.google.com/p/ucimf/wiki/Debian 上说的方法，在jfbterm下怎么也调不出ucimf.
<pointer> qq是腾讯的~腾讯是天朝的~ 秒杀一切~
<metbsd> 现在哪个聊天软件可以穿越内网远控的
<pityonline> 大家好！请问怎么查看当前系统的使用的一些变量？
<pityonline> 比如说 encoding
<kenifanying> pityonline, echo $encoding ?
<pityonline> metbsd: qq，msn 吧
<lemonhall> pityonline: 在终端输入，请告诉我你丫的都有哪些变量
<pityonline> kenifanying: 不显示
<metbsd> 就算是地朝，也搞不出类似qq功能的东西
<pityonline> lemonhall: 丫要那么智能我就让它给我生孩子了
<metbsd> msn可以远程？
<yhzm1314> 输入  echo $       然后按两下 Tab 按键
<kenifanying> pityonline, 那可能是没使用吧？不放心的话unset就好啦
<pityonline> yhzm1314: 哟西！
<pityonline> kenifanying: 默认不都是 utf-8 吗？
<kenifanying> yhzm1314, +1
<lemonhall> pityonline: 你可以去搜索方法嘛，然后把这个句子弄成脚本。。。然后忽悠MM。。。
<kenifanying> pityonline, 什么默认utf-8？
<pityonline> lemonhall: ......
<pityonline> kenifanying: ubuntu 默认不是 utf-8 的字符集吗？
<kenifanying> pityonline, 看你怎么安装的，一般是utf-8
<pityonline> echo $LANGUAGE 和 echo $LANG 的结果还不一样……
<pityonline> kenifanying: 我就是默认安装的
<sou_> 谁能告诉我怎么调整浏览器发送的字符集？
<kenifanying> pityonline, 两个分别是什么？
<pityonline> 对了，普通用户在 tty 下使用 framebuffer 要使用 sudo 权限才行，能不能把普通用户加入 framebuffer 组？好像没有这个组
<kenifanying> pityonline, 你用什么需要framebuffer?
<pityonline> kenifanying: zh_CN:en zh_CN.UTF-8
<pityonline> sou_: 工具选项里有啊
<pityonline> kenifanying: 测试着玩儿
<kenifanying> pityonline, 我在fedora下用zhcon的时候是直接chmod +s xxx
<sou_> pityonline:我是说表单里提交给数据库的字符集
<kenifanying> pityonline, 然后不要root了
<kenifanying> pityonline, 不过貌似有点安全问题……
<pityonline> kenifanying: +s 是干啥？
<pityonline> sou_: 哦，这个不懂
<kenifanying> pityonline, setuid
<pityonline> kenifanying: 那 xxx 代表用户名了？
<kenifanying> pityonline, 代表你要的程序
<pityonline> kenifanying: 哦，还真没试过
<kenifanying> pityonline, 比如 sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/zhcon
<kenifanying> pityonline, 然后以后在fedora下运行zhcon就不需要sudo了
<jiero> Chromium的 Linux特殊功能，左右键同时按下。
<pityonline> kenifanying: 这句把 uid 设置成多少了？
<Kandu> cfy: 是個庫函數？
<kenifanying> pityonline, ls -l 自己看
<pityonline> jiero: 哪个左右键？鼠标的？
<kenifanying> pityonline, -rwsr-xr-x
<pityonline> kenifanying: ubuntu 下的 zhcon 默认不用 sudo 的
<kenifanying> pityonline, 应为它安装的时候默认就setuid了
<kenifanying> pityonline, 你不信ls -l /usr/bin/zhcon看看
<pityonline> kenifanying: 哦，属主的 x 变成了 s
<jiero> pityonline: 是的，按右面的滑块
<pointer>   jiero, 额？
<kenifanying> pityonline, 我那个是chmod u+s的
<pityonline> kenifanying: 的确
<pointer> "Chromium的 Linux特殊功能，左右键同时按下。"是神马……
<pityonline> kenifanying: chmod u+s /usr/bin/zhcon 后会变成 -rwsr-sr-x 吗？
<lainme> jiero: 出现了右键菜单……
<jiero> pointer: "Chromium的 Linux特殊功能，左右键同时按下右面的滑块——如果网页过长。
<kenifanying> pityonline, chmod u+s 只是 第一组加了个s吧
<pityonline> jiero: 你指鼠标左右键同时按下会变成鼠标滚轮可以滑动是吗？
<jiero> lainme: 我觉得这个还是美人知道。
<pityonline> kenifanying: 哦，是的
<pointer> jiero, windows下没有么……
<jiero> pointer: 没有。
<pointer> jiero, 哇~
<houge> pityonline: 兄弟看见我[at]你的tweet了吗？
<pityonline> jiero: 在 windows 和 ubuntu 同鼠标左右键同时按下相当于鼠标中键功能，但不能作为滚轮滚动
<Kandu> cfy: 剛看了看長長的 rtl 文檔，發現有個 IntToBin。 fpc 自帶的東西可真多
<pityonline> houge: 看见了，上网不方便，bit.ly 的
<pointer> 还会弹出来个右键菜单……
<pityonline> pointer: 其实都能改的
<pointer> pityonline, 啊
<pityonline> pointer: 只是按键映射问题，本来鼠标左右键都可以交換的
<pointer> 看到一个小朋友应为gmail上不去要给电信打电话了……怎么办怎么办
<jiero> pityonline: 不是的。
<pityonline> pointer: 我手机获取不了天气预报还去移动营业厅问了呢，可当时在那里又能获取天气预报了，平时都不行
<houge> pityonline: 哦，酱紫，好的，那个软件不能共享状态什么的，然后提供的信息很好，非常详细，详细到令人发指~
<pointer> pityonline, 性质完全不同啊。。。
<pityonline> houge: 例如？
<houge> pityonline: 海拔高度
<houge> pityonline: 速度曲线
<houge> pityonline: 听歌曲的列表
<pityonline> jiero: 好像有的鼠标程序可以指定各键的功能的，还有触摸板各种动作，都可以指定的
<pityonline> houge: mytracks 除了没有听歌曲的列表，其它都有
<pityonline> houge: 跑步时听歌的记录，endomondo 有，而且支持分享到 twitter 和 facebook
<houge> pityonline: 哦，我也有那个，没用过，步行的时候用过一次
<jiero> pityonline: 那个不是指定的。
<houge> pityonline: 关键要钱，我的黑市场最近连不上
<houge> pityonline: 翻墙都连不上，但是主服务器没有down，无语……
<pityonline> houge: endomondo 是我见过的最好的运动软件，还要设置各种运动方式，也可以跑环行，指定目标，打败朋友的记录等
<jiero> firefox4无语了。。。右面一点就出去了——边框是空的？
<pityonline> houge: endomondo 免费版功能已经齐全了
<tenzu> -_-??
<houge> pityonline: cool，我得想想办法去黑市场弄一个
<pityonline> jiero: 哦，不是自己指定的
<pityonline> houge: 啥黑市场？官方市场里本来就有免费版和付费版的
<jiero> pityonline: 我怀疑世界上只有看了我的文字的才知道这个。
<houge> pityonline: 免费的倒是好弄，applanet里面的超全，但是最近我死我上不去
<pityonline> jiero: oh, yeah?
<pityonline> houge: 官方菜市场你连不上吗？我这正常啊
<jiero> pityonline: 怎么才能让更多的人知道呢？
<houge> pityonline: 官方的连的上，那个好弄，呵呵，关键是黑市——applanet连不上
<pityonline> 刚看了下，好像 tty 下使用 framebuffer 与 zhcon 没关系，不开 zhcon 时也是要用 root 权限才能用 framebuffer
<pityonline> jiero: 央视黄金时段广告
<pityonline> jiero: 哈哈
<jiero> pityonline: 我不喜欢开玩笑呃。
<pityonline> jiero: 写到 wiki 里嘛
<pityonline> houge: 那黑市相对官市有啥好处？
<jiero> pityonline: 谁看wiki呃。
<houge> pityonline: 所有付费软件一律免费
<pityonline> jiero: 初学者一般会看的
<houge> pityonline: 黑市里面，更新最快，最全的就是applanet
<pityonline> houge: 高级
<pityonline> houge: 这个是不是有点儿像 App Store 里的 cyndia 啊？
<houge> pityonline: 关键是最近我这边连不上，兄弟晚上试试看
<houge> pityonline: cydia里面有些要付费，applanet里面全部免费
<pityonline> houge: 其实我没需要，这几天我要把手机给刷了
<pityonline> houge: 搞基得很
<houge> pityonline: 哦，我的没有刷，一直觉得原版还行
<jiero> pityonline: 才不会。。。
<pityonline> jiero: 那 wiki 知识库形同虚设喽？
<jiero> pityonline: 只有有经验的人才去，新人根本不懂什么叫做wiki
 * pityonline Aron Xu 什么时候变成 Aron Xiong 啦？
<pityonline> jiero: 的确有这种现象
<jiero> 知识被限制》》》
<pityonline> 再问一下：哪位改过 tty 的字体和默认 encoding？
<pityonline> 我看 /etc/console-setup/ 里好像有相关设置
<cn2dy> 竟然可耻的掉了
<lofwind> pityonline: 在哪里？求围观
<zkwlx> ....进进出出的很爽啊
<pityonline> lofwind: 什么？
<lofwind> pityonline: 什么aron xiong
<jiero> lofwind: aron老大你斗不知道？
<pityonline> lofwind: 21:56 -!- Irssi: happyaron [~aron@ubuntu/member/happyaron] [Aron Xiong] has joined to Freenode 在 freenode 的提示里
<ofan> happy考完了?
<lofwind> 哈哈。
<lofwind> jiero: 听说过，没在线说过话。
<tenzu> happyaron, 有人找
<pityonline> tenzu: 没在线
<tenzu> pityonline:  跟悦姐甜蜜去了?
<pityonline> tenzu: 表示不知
<tenzu> pityonline:  他考完了似乎异常沉默啊
<pityonline> tenzu: 没有吧？在 irc 不是挺活跃的嘛
<tenzu> pityonline:  他说话的时候我没看到, 今天跑去PC show了
<pityonline> tenzu: http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs ctrl+f happyaron
<^k^> ⇪ title: #ubuntu-cn@freenode 今日 log
<tenzu> pityonline:  怎么看也没有以前活跃了
<wujie> 刚刚打包的linux2.6.39.1内核DEB包，给大家玩玩http://dl.dbank.com/c0uh2z9l6q
<pityonline> 哪位知道 utf-8 字符集在系统里是哪些文件？
<pityonline> tenzu: 我没感觉出来呢，看来是我太不活跃了
<jiero> 越来越不活跃了，曾经的活跃也是vista带来的。
<tenzu> pityonline:  你挂的时间太短
<wujie>  Linux Kernel V2.6.39.1.deb down : http://dl.dbank.com/c0uh2z9l6q
 * pityonline 撸管的撸管，把妹的把妹，只有闷骚男才大周五晚上跑 irc 来扯蛋
<pityonline> tenzu: 嗯
<houge> pityonline: 所以我下了，因为要看书，和书扯谈~哇咔咔……
<pityonline> 猴哥跑得真快
<win7> hi everyone
<pityonline> 我看 /usr/share/consoletrans/ 里没有 utf-8 的字符集文件
<wujie> 自己打包的 Linux Kernel 3.0为什么无法打包成功额
<xijiao> 啧啧
<xijiao> 加了一堆bbc的podcast
<vic> 我不是闷骚男。我看你们闷骚的扯淡
<win7> 如何学习linux的启动过成呢？
<win7> 我想了解linux是如何启动的
 * pityonline 是不是把想要指定的字体文件放在 /usr/share/consolefonts/ 里，把 utf-8 的字符集文件放在 /usr/share/consoletrans/ 里就把让 tty 变成自己想要的朴子了？
<xiangfu> win7: kernel 里的？还是文件系统里的？
<win7> xiangfu-> 完整的启动过程
<pityonline> s/朴子/样子/
<cainiao> ...
<xiangfu> win7: 先看kernel 的。
<xiangfu> win7: 很多书写的很清楚。　:)
<cainiao> shui bang wo kan xia zhe ge shi zen me hui shi ?
<xiangfu> win7: 那本书不在身边，所有暂没有信息。
<cainiao> 忽略 http://mirrors.163.com jaunty/main Packages                              忽略 http://mirrors.163.com jaunty/restricted Packages                        忽略 http://mirrors.163.com jaunty/universe Packages                          忽略 http://mirrors.163.com jaunty/multiverse Packages                        忽略 http://mirrors.163.com jaunty/main Sources                               忽略 http://mirrors.163.com jaunt
<win7> xiangfu-> 哪里能搞到
<xiangfu> win7:  一搜一大把
<win7> xiangfu-> 你先给我讲讲？
<xiangfu> win7: http://blog.csdn.net/wukaiyu/archive/2007/08/31/1766792.aspx
<xiangfu> win7: read it first :)
<xiangfu> I have to sleep.
<xiangfu> bye
<pityonline> 安装 console-tools 要卸载 console-setup kbd ubuntu-minimal xorg xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-input-all 等 45 个软件包，算了
<cfy> Kandu: 你说format? 差不多算是.是common lisp语言定义的
 * pityonline 下了，手机流量烧不起
 * microcai 木原数多说他的一个部下刚刚死过一次了?!~~ 说明什么问题？！ 他的部下和御坂妹妹一样是克隆人，而且也是连接到一起的！！！
<pointer> 啊我又来了
<imtxc> 哎呀
<imtxc> 想了想 还是得藏起来……
<pointer> 。。。。
<imtxc> 大家懂…… 推荐个软件?
<pointer> 神马软件~
<imtxc> 藏图片啥的……
<vic> 建个隐藏分区
<pointer> -,-
<alpha080_diving> 放到boot分区
<alvin_rxg> 不是你自己的机器么，随便放呗
<zkwlx> 真闷骚
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 有人借，麻烦了……
<alpha080_diving> 修改fstab。。。
<alpha080_diving> 加密
<imtxc> alpha080_diving: …… 这个 可以？
<alvin_rxg> imtxc: 别放在显眼的地方就好
<alpha080_diving> 随便都行啊
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 好吧，我学学加密的方法。
<pointer> 文件名前面全部家. :)
<pointer> 加" . "
<alpha080_diving> 没有用的。。。
<zkwlx> imtxc, 把图片都删到回收站里，然后把所有回收站的图表都删了
<pointer>  额啊
<alpha080_diving> imtxc: 从前有个男人不会修电脑。。。
<imtxc> zkwlx: 这…… 被清空 那就不可想象了……
<alpha080_diving> 后来= =
<cfy> imtxc: encfs
<imtxc> alpha080_diving: 恩恩 所以啊 ，得学学……
<zkwlx> 做x要带照相机
<imtxc> debian 里边怎么建一个隐藏加密的分区呢……
<vic> 强烈要求共享
<alpha080_diving> 全传到picasa啊
<alpha080_diving> 然后把机子上全删掉
<zkwlx> 扔云里吧
<alpha080_diving> dropbox也行
<alpha080_diving> 还可以刻录光盘
<imtxc> alpha080_diving: 哇
<alpha080_diving> 拿你的U盘出来，搞成ext4分区，把照片扔进去
<imtxc> alpha080_diving: 那不行，那我没办法在教室用了的。
<cfy> ....
 * cfy 表示一直被忽略....
<zkwlx> cfy, 蛋疼吧
<cfy> 加密就encfs.简单的.....复杂的用luks....
<cfy> zkwlx: ....
<alpha080_diving> 把照片转换成其他格式，比如pdf
<vic> 强势围观被忽略的远远
<alpha080_diving> 用命令行很快的
 * cfy 唉...
 * imtxc 发现 alpha080_diving 同学 经验很丰富
 * cfy 写lisp去....你们继续...
<zkwlx> cfy, 不愧是函数式语言，全是括号...
<alpha080_diving> 恩哪，家里没人用linux,有啥好藏的
 * vic 表示远远很厉害，会写perl还会写lisp
<alpha080_diving> lisp是神器啊。。。
<alpha080_diving> imtxc: 专门弄一个分区，藏各种东东不就行了？
<pointer> ，，，，
<pointer> 远远是谁=-=
<vic> 远远就是cfy啊
<alpha080_diving> 远远是团团圆圆的妹妹
<vic> cfy=chen feng yuan  嘎嘎
<imtxc> alpha080_diving: 恩 恩 我也是这么想的
<imtxc> alpha080_diving: 主要是这个分区 该是什么格式呢？
<zkwlx> cfy, 我擦，你叫陈丰圆？
<cfy> zkwlx: 陈逢源
<zkwlx> cfy, 丰韵圆润？
<vic> 表示继续围观远远被猜测
<zkwlx> cfy, :D
<alpha080_diving> imtxc: winfs~
<cfy> 藏东西要考虑到,发现人的技术
<cfy> 如果只是一般的.随便搞个linux的分区,然后chown 500 foo即可
<cfy> 哪会发现呢?
<imtxc> cfy: 发现人 初步了解windows …… 不过喜欢瞎按瞎翻……
<cfy> 如果你是间谍,还是被发现的.....想藏都难
<alpha080_diving> 把那个分区改成手动才能挂载不久行了
<vic> 你的系统是啥？如果是linux随便设置个分区的权限不就可以了
<alpha080_diving> 最简单就是新建个用户让他玩啊
<imtxc> 哇 悟了……
<imtxc> vic: debian
<cfy> imtxc: 权限所限,翻不了的
<alpha080_diving> 真笨= =
<cfy> 厄,打错...
<cfy> 是chmod 500
<imtxc> 啊 这个…… 有些谨慎过头了……
<alpha080_diving> 错鸟，是chmod 777
<cfy> 777....
<cfy> 搞笑阿...
<imtxc> 啊 硬盘…… 没空闲的了
<imtxc> gparted……
<cfy> chown 0:0 foo && chmod 500 foo
<alpha080> 新建用户。。。
<imtxc> 对对  大家 都经验丰富……
<lolicon> ==...
<lolicon> ~.~
<lolicon> ><
<cfy> 可以搞成一键设置权限.foo 对 imtxc说,我要玩你电脑.然后 imtxc 就按一个键, 直接设置权限.
<cfy> 设置回来就弄成打命令啥的.
<lolicon> logout 不就完了 。。
<cfy> 比如win+enter键
<lolicon> 屏幕锁也一大堆啊
<imtxc> cfy: 这个  对于我有些复杂了……
<cfy> lolicon: 开着opera,emacs,xterm,virtualbox,你怎么 logout...
<cfy> 切换用户还差不多
<cfy> lolicon: 锁了,别人怎么玩?
 * kenifanying 有随对买笔记本比较熟悉的？？？？4000块的预算，女生用，看看这款咋样？  AS4743G-482G32Mnkk
<lolicon>  通常我就只关显示器因为宿舍除了我木有人会用 linux
 * kenifanying 人家问我，我不是很清楚
<cfy> 通常我走之前,xtrlock一下
 * kenifanying acer的机子快成低价杀手了……
<cfy> myke2:
<alpha080> 问我。
<myke2> cfy: ?
<shi-tianlong> 你好, sorry to ask in english, not proficient enough in chinese... my question: what is the recommended font for chinese in ubuntu?
<vic> 女生就推荐sony
<cfy> myke2: 不清楚.不过common lisp可以(format t "~B" 42)
<cfy> shi-tianlong: wqy
<alpha080> 这女的跟你啥关系？
<shi-tianlong> xiexie cfy
<pointer> asus低调飘过……
<lolicon> shi-tianlong: wqy-microhei or wqy zenhei
<pointer> lolicon -,-
<kenifanying> alpha080, 青梅竹马可以吧？
<cfy> shi-tianlong: so you are chinese?
<kenifanying> alpha080, 帮忙看看……
<yunfan> cfy: forth可以  6 7 *
<imtxc> 已经把所有的空间都划成  /home xfs 了
<vic> 发现好多天没看火影了 去瞧瞧更新多少了
<alpha080> 记得买鲜艳点的。。。
<pointer> <shi-tianlong> ur not chinese?
<cfy> yunfan: lisp写个macro一样可以
<shi-tianlong> cfy not chinese, just learned a few in the past
<pointer> shi-tianlong, :) where u from?
<cfy> shi-tianlong: oh.if you don't care about the copyright.
<shi-tianlong> 哥伦比亚
<lolicon> ....
<yunfan> cfy: 哼哼
<cfy> shi-tianlong: you can try http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/yuanti.tar.xz
<shi-tianlong> cfy what copyright?
<alpha080> 其实你这机子足够好了
<shi-tianlong> ah, if it looks better, then i go for it
<cfy> shi-tianlong: i mean using this http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/yuanti.tar.xz font is not legal.
<lolicon> shi-tianlong: illegal
<alpha080> 就是重了点
<lolicon> cfy: wqy 比圆体好看吧。。
<cfy> lolicon: 不看好wqy.
<imtxc> 还有办法不
<cfy> lolicon: 说错了.......是我觉得圆体比以前的wqy好
<cfy> lolicon: 现在不清楚.
<cfy> lolicon: 懒得换了......
<shi-tianlong> why ilegal?
<lolicon> shi-tianlong: because it is not legal ..
<imtxc> gparted 没办法减小/home 的大小
<shi-tianlong> lolicon, you said the same in different terms xD
<cfy> shi-tianlong: copy from some os without permission
<shi-tianlong> aaa
<alpha080> kenifanying: 建议买上一代的机型，划算4738
<kenifanying> alpha080, acer 4738?
<cfy> shi-tianlong: and this http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/yuanti.tar.xz is modified,i think this behavior is also illegal......
<alpha080> 是啊，3000+
<kenifanying> alpha080, 我就不知道acer这么底的价格，还i5,不知道其它有什么问题……
<cfy> shi-tianlong: but we don't care much about this in china.....
<shi-tianlong> 哈哈
<cfy> shi-tianlong: are you in china?
<alpha080> 大概3250左右手
<cfy> shi-tianlong: in mainland
<shi-tianlong> no, i'm in Colombia
<kenifanying> alpha080, 其实那么底的价格，基本机子也差不多，所以找个配置高的……
<cfy> shi-tianlong: oh.so you should just use wqy
<lolicon> wqy is gpl  ..
<alpha080> 加上其他的好歹要3500
<shi-tianlong> same thing here
<cfy> shi-tianlong: it's easy to install wqy from apt
<alpha080> 对女孩子够用了，建议集成显卡
<shi-tianlong> we don't care much about copyright, to some extent, but you can buy music and dvds and software on the streets, hehe
<alpha080> 你记住颜色是最重要的
<lifeng> cfy: lisp/scheme学得怎么样了？
<cfy> kenifanying: 散热才是王道......
<cfy> lifeng: common lisp已经学好了.如果把学的标准降得相当低的话.scheme基本不会
<alvin_rxg> 现在新的机器，开足了也就4、5十度吧？
<vic> sony 对女生才是王道
<alpha080> 最好有红色之类的，送黑色，你自己看脸色去吧
<cfy> lifeng: 要是像binghe说的.他学了8年,还在学习lisp...那我就不算学好了...
<kenifanying> alpha080, 4000块钱左右还有什么推荐的？ dell 15R? 现在那种低价的基本都i字背的了，给她推荐奔腾级别的怕被鄙视（虽然显然依照她的需求基本的上网本都能满足要求）
<alpha080> 4000不要想索尼
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 80.....
<lifeng> cfy: 我刚看了150页的pcl
<cfy> lifeng: pcl,的话,我最后几章实践的还没看呢
<kenifanying> alpha080, 我也感觉，但是不是我买……
<kenifanying> alpha080, 她自己掏钱……
<shi-tianlong> cfy xiexie, i had some font here... i'll check that wqy
<kenifanying> alpha080, :-)
<zkwlx> cfy, lisp应用在什么领域？人工智能？
<myke2> cfy: 你用什么字体的
<alpha080> 太重了，她不用搬移本本？
<lifeng> cfy: 我觉得这书的前面一半缺少习题，学习效果不好
<kenifanying> alpha080, 也是……
<cfy> myke2: 圆体,ee改的那个
<kenifanying> alpha080, 求推荐……
<shi-tianlong> cfy WenQuanYi, is that one?
<myke2> cfy: 作为sans, sans-serif, mono?
<cfy> lifeng: 自己写程序嘛......查手册啥的.
<lifeng> cfy: 当然后面一半可以算习题
<myke2> cfy: 熟悉aptitude么
<alpha080> 她要14 还是11寸？
<wsgdlhy> #linux110
<zkwlx> shi-tianlong, ttf-wqy-zenhei  or ttf-wqy-microhei
 * kenifanying 明明就没多少预算，怎么可能买很好的机子，什么叫性价比，那么便宜肯定有原因呀！！！！为什么这么多人相信性价比！！！！
<alpha080> 先问清楚
<kenifanying> alpha080, 14的吧
<shi-tianlong> thanks again
<cfy> myke2: 是我的opera的默认字体.也是中文的字体.不过,emacs里面英文字体就是DejaVu Sans Mono,圆体的英文的话,变成没法用..
<cfy> 编程
<shi-tianlong> ñáâõ
<lifeng> cfy: 自己裸写归纳出lisp的编程思想是很慢的
<cfy> shi-tianlong: sorry,i don't know about the package name:)
<kenifanying> alpha080, 14，11寸她看电影会觉得难受……
<cfy> lifeng: 去看on lisp...
<cfy> myke2: 啥问题?不是很熟悉
<lifeng> cfy: 刚打印了100页
<shi-tianlong> but is it traditional or simplified?
<cfy> lifeng: 你说on lisp?
<myke2> cfy: 关于aptitude的强大的regexp
<lifeng> cfy: 对
<cfy> myke2: 那不清楚....只知道~d....
<cfy> lifeng: 哦...我也只看了一点.....
<maplebeats> 弱弱的问句...从源里安装的软件,一般都安装在哪里了=,=
<cfy> lifeng: 还有一本,黑客与画家
<kenifanying> maplebeats, /usr/bin
<cfy> maplebeats: 啥os?
<cfy> maplebeats: dpkg -L package-name
<lifeng> cfy: 这是不是冯大辉在推销的那本？
<alpha080> 你要性能就4738g,要散热好就acer4253
<cfy> lifeng: 那人是谁?不过确实不错这本书.作者是lisp专家......
<cfy> lifeng: 里面讲了lisp如何nb......
<maplebeats> 那个....
 * cablop 是 shi-tianlong
<lifeng> maplebeats: 你可以把.deb文件解开来看看
<maplebeats> 我又2 了...
<alpha080> 你选新机型会超出预算
<lifeng> cfy: 淘宝前dba。好像就是这本了
<alpha080> 还有就是这些型号都有红色的可选
<lifeng> maplebeats: 用maple?
<cfy> lifeng: oh...
<maplebeats> ?
<kenifanying> alpha080, thanks, 貌似就acer的了……
<maplebeats> 果然我2了....唉....
<vic> 不喜欢acer
<maplebeats> sony本本好...
<alpha080> 三星的apu本本也便宜
<vic> 推荐asus  女生推荐sony
<maplebeats> 华硕不一定好....
<kenifanying> vic, 那具体那款可以推荐不？
<alpha080> 女同胞都先看外观的
<lifeng> vic: 给小妞用还是mac吧，哄得一愣一愣的
<vic> sony的都可以
<kenifanying> lifeng, 4000的预算哪敢……
<alpha080> 还要记得买个好点的鼠标。。。
<kenifanying> lifeng, 还有，用苹果，然后去用win7的系统，我真觉得是很蠢的行为
<alpha080> 你实际只能买3500的机子
<kenifanying> lifeng, 她又不会用Linux
<kenifanying> alpha080, 为什么？
<imtxc> kenifanying: 给媳妇买？
<kenifanying> alpha080, 她说4000之内可以接受……
<alpha080> 要考虑包包，鼠标，路由
<kenifanying> imtxc, 还没到那关系……
<imtxc> kenifanying: 呀，到了……就不如现在好了～
<imtxc> kenifanying: 最好考虑散热跟声音的问题吧。
<kenifanying> alpha080, 那超出的由我掏吧……偶没钱呀，要不直接上thinkpad t系列的……
<lifeng> kenifanying: 看到一款mac air也就6900
<alpha080> 没错，我给老婆买的是黑色本本
<kenifanying> lifeng, 晕……
<imtxc> kenifanying: 女娃娃，外观也得考虑 所以 配置 就适当的低些。
<Faaarmer> 4000以下的本子，我看散热和噪音都比较成问题
<lifeng> kenifanying: http://www.nbclub.net/non-cgi/price/apple.htm
<kenifanying> Faaarmer, 其实根本就没好本本……
<kenifanying> lifeng, 我看看
<alpha080> 集成显卡就可以了
<imtxc> kenifanying: 当然了，看怎么说了，毕竟，咱最起码得买这个价位最好的啊。
<kenifanying> vic, sony那款比较好呀？
<vic> kenifanying: 哪款都可以  看你的价位了
<imtxc> sony  那个价位 不好拿吧
<kenifanying> vic, 好吧……我找找……
<metbsd> 基本上，6，7千以上，什么牌子的本子都是不错的
<metbsd> 3，4千的，什么牌子的都是垃圾本
<maplebeats> MACBOOT AIR
<kenifanying> metbsd, +1
 * yunfan 垃圾给人才用 也能发挥作用
<myke2> cfy: Debian里面跑一个KDE, 还不错
<metbsd> 但是笔记本这个东西不同于普通电脑
<metbsd> 不能光看配置
<metbsd> 所以垃圾笔记本买了就真的是上当了
<imtxc> 我的破本本 现在就拖拉机一样吵……
<Faaarmer> 我的HP本夏天就烫手得很
<metbsd> 我的体验，垃圾笔记本的特征有以下几样：
<metbsd> 风扇吵，过热，显卡质量不好，容易烧屏
<yunfan> jz4770 哈哈
<metbsd> 电池容易早泄
<metbsd> 屏幕发白
<metbsd> ，这些都是配置上看不到的
 * kenifanying metbsd说的没错……
<Faaarmer> 显卡就集显就够了，本子上搞独显纯是蛋疼
<maplebeats> 本本什么的都是浮云...台式才是王道...用ipad什么的代替本本吧
<imtxc> metbsd: 话也不能这么说
<metbsd> 能切换显卡当然好了
<metbsd> 可是价格也上去了
<metbsd> 台式确实性能好
<metbsd> 可台式也有硬伤
<imtxc> metbsd: 没多钱  也没办法台式  只能这样凑合啊。
<Faaarmer> 具体还是要看使用的场合，和使用用途来决定
<metbsd> 体积大，吵，费电
<alpha080> acer 4253,apu,2950+
<metbsd> 有时出去开房间，光有都没电脑用了
<kenifanying> alpha080, 看了……
<alpha080> 性能够用，但只能装32位系统
<vic> 神州把 哈哈
<alpha080> 处理器稍微弱点
<Faaarmer> 如果只是固定的摆在屋子里，4000弄台式够了
<metbsd> 我觉得还是搞个好点的笔记本，家里也配个外接显示器，外接鼠标和键盘，在家当台式机用，出去拔了还是笔记本
<metbsd> 当然这是假设你不是游戏发烧友
<metbsd> 如果你发烧了，配置就没个头的
<alpha080> 散热凑合，多的预算买个内存好了
<metbsd> 我相信大家都用linux了，也没那么烧了
<kenifanying> vic, 神州可不敢，这个天下人都知道的烂牌子……
<kenifanying> vic, 推荐那个我的形象全没了
<metbsd> 神舟的价格优势还在吗
<metbsd> 我觉得现在所谓名牌的低端本，有些比神舟还便宜
<Faaarmer> 要真是玩游戏还不如买游戏主机，又便宜，效果又好
<maplebeats> 神舟本就是来搞笑的
<imtxc> 我只求散热好 噪音小
<alpha080> 还有，你是哪儿的
<imtxc> 显卡什么的 都是浮云
<vic> kenifanying: 多少价位的？
<metbsd> 干脆这样吧，家里放个游戏台式超级机，再买个笔记本，爽啊！
<alpha080> 南北？
<kenifanying> metbsd, thinkpad mac book, dell latitude e系列……我买的话就这几个挑……
<imtxc> 从不玩游戏的 压力不大。
<kenifanying> vic, 4000之内
<metbsd> thinkpad t系列貌似不错
<Faaarmer> 现在集显的本子一般都支持硬解了，看看高清片足够
<metbsd> 我也是那几款
<vic> kenifanying: 屏幕尺寸
 * kenifanying 钱不够就坚决用目前的烂本本，宁缺勿烂！！！！
<kenifanying> vic, 14 15都可以
<metbsd> 我的本子外接液晶电视，看大片不差的
<alpha080> acer 4738g 392mn
<imtxc> metbsd: 你用的？
<lifeng> metbsd: 我本来打算买个thinkpad w系列，再想这东西可以买一台x系列+一台性能不错的台机了，背来背去又重，就选了后面的组合
<yunfan> 我等异构处理器的笔记本
<yunfan> arm的比较狠 不过最近mips也开始乏力了
<yunfan> 发力
<metbsd> 我的是4745
<vic> kenifanying: 汗啊  sony的本价格依然不给力啊
<metbsd> lifeng, 那你是用台式机多还是笔记本多
<alpha080> Sony不现实
<kenifanying> vic, 我京都上看只有	VPCEE47
<alpha080> 低端不咋地
<metbsd> lifeng, 你那组合虽然爽，但是也浪费
<kenifanying> yunfan, 有mips的笔记本？
<kenifanying> yunfan, 不是龙芯吧？
<metbsd> 你在家里我就不信你还会用笔记本
<lifeng> metbsd: 每天来往住处和办公室之间，办公室有学校配的台机
<yunfan> kenifanying: 不是 打死你我也不用龙芯
<alpha080> 富士通L530,
<kenifanying> yunfan, 那哪里来的mips的？我想看看……
<alpha080> 做工比宏基那款4738好一点
<yunfan> kenifanying: 君正麻  满街的mp4都是mips的
<lifeng> kenifanying: 正在忍受蜗牛一样的龙芯的路过
<metbsd> 那你的资料存在哪里就比较麻烦了
<kenifanying> alpha080, 我看看……
<yunfan> lifeng: 你哉玩龙芯？ 怎么呗忽悠上了
<kenifanying> lifeng, 诶……
<yunfan> kenifanying: 你去买个onda vx747 那个就是mips芯片的 价格不到200 呵呵
<alpha080> 其实三星本子挺讨女孩子欢心的。。。
<linsux> 别想了，苹果拉倒！
<linsux> 一步到位
<kenifanying> yunfan, 晕，你随便买个路由还arm的处理器……
<lifeng> yunfan: 体验下非pc指令集而已
<yunfan> kenifanying: 扯淡呢 路由上mips多
<kenifanying> alpha080, 不懂女生在想什么……
<yunfan> lifeng: 那现在那龙芯躺哉那做啥呢
<linsux> 不用体验了，现在处理器速度都贼快，risc没优势了
<alpha080> 跟你说了她们只关心外观的。。。
<imtxc> alpha080: 有道理。
<lifeng> yunfan: 旁边一台thinkpad t61显卡挂了，当服务器用，龙芯这台当终端
<maplebeats> 龙芯我就没见过
<maplebeats> 哪里有卖的
<yunfan> risc耗电也低嘛
<yunfan> lifeng: hoho
<lifeng> maplebeats: 淘宝上有
<imtxc> alpha080: 不过，到了机器用的慢的时候，她还会找到你的。
<maplebeats> 几块一个...
<alpha080> 颜色选对最重要，最好实体店看外观
<imtxc> microcai: hi
<kenifanying> alpha080, 蒽，听你的……
<microcai> imtxc: ?
<imtxc> microcai: 你好啊，打个招呼～
<lifeng> maplebeats: 做活动时1500的样子，不过3A本快出来了，现在买不值
<alpha080> 笨蛋，不让她找你，让她找谁？
<imtxc> alpha080: 此言  更有道理……
<metbsd> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=9342500921 我的最爱
<alpha080> 活该耗纸啊，小子
<kenifanying> alpha080, 其实这种推荐低价笔记本真的是很郁闷的事情，要是高价好说……都低价了，还说要性价比，他们说的性价比基本也是周围很多人用什么就说什么好……
<metbsd> 一分钱一分货啊
<alpha080> 没那么麻烦，价格低，做工凑合就是性价比
<metbsd> 至理名言
<alpha080> 外观讨人喜欢就好
<Faaarmer> 散热噪音这些还得用过之后才能感受到的
<yunfan> 那个谁 发现歌美那个 399的平板也是mips的
<alpha080> 弄个集成显卡就行了，至于性能，除了上网本，其他都行
<yunfan> 是炬力的一个方案 刚好那个是mips based
<metbsd> 现在的集显卡其实已经很牛了
 * kenifanying 有mips的笔记本，我倒是想看看……
<alpha080> 有几个人会发挥性能的啊？
<metbsd> 现在的集显跟早期的集显不可同日而语
<kenifanying> metbsd, 现在一般人都会说要独显…
<metbsd> 要独显的不如直接台式机
<alpha080> 对付电脑盲就得这么干
<Faaarmer> 笔记本上玩独显，女生一般用不着吧
<cfy> zkwlx: 貌似通过gps的数据,纬度,经度,海拔,两点,算出距离比较麻烦啊
<metbsd> 我之前买的惠普独显DV2000，显卡烧了焊，焊好还是烧，最后换主板，还是过热
<zkwlx> cfy, gps的那个我没研究过，一般用gps就是为了取得经纬度的数据
<metbsd> 后来才知道自己陷入了显卡门
<imtxc> 那现在买的话 CPU 该怎么样的呢
<Faaarmer> 我现在用的就是显卡门本子……
<cfy> zkwlx: 主要是海拔的话,海平面是多高的问题
<alpha080> intel i3/apu
<aaronyy> imtxc, i5 2300
<metbsd> Faaarmer, 甚么显卡
 * kenifanying 最怕的是电脑盲旁边的电脑忙……
<Faaarmer> 8400GS
<metbsd> 你的也是惠普？
<alpha080> Dont I3/5 2***
<Faaarmer> 对
<imtxc> 可是 有了I3 大部分都独显啊
<metbsd> 之前有个人，因为显卡门，直接去惠普门市部把机子砸了
<imtxc> alpha080: way? dont 2****
<zkwlx> cfy, 强烈怀疑你要写什么应用/__\
<aaronyy> hp已经不错了吧，联想的显卡门好像什么都不赔
<metbsd> 我的本子拿去，HP说可能是蟑螂进去，我靠
 * kenifanying 跟thinkpad t/x 系列能比的，还有什么？ mac book之外……
<imtxc> alpha080: 措拉 why
<metbsd> 还有富士通
<alpha080> 二代酷睿刚出，不划算
<metbsd> 堪称日本IBM
<aaronyy> hp和dell的工作站吧
<Faaarmer> 目前主流的cpu都足够应付一般用途了
<imtxc> 我的T3200……
<Faaarmer> 我还他T2370呢
<alpha080> i3 390
<imtxc> 哇
<kenifanying> metbsd, 国内很少人买富士通，我连见都很少见……
<metbsd> 一般用途都包括一些网游，绘图甚么
<metbsd> 富士通贵了个税
<aaronyy> thinkpad可能是最便宜的了
<lifeng> 龙芯2f，性能差于P3 800MHz
<metbsd> 当然质量也不错
<alpha080> 富士通还是不错的
<alpha080> 贵不了多少
<alpha080> 国内组装的
<cfy> zkwlx: 随便玩玩.拿到了图书馆和寝室的gps数据
<Faaarmer> 东芝L700的价位还行，有人用过东芝的本子么？
<cfy> zkwlx: 就像算算...
<imtxc> i3 390 集显有没呢？
<cfy> 想
<aaronyy> 现在电脑都是中国组装的吧
<alpha080> 其实东芝也凑合
<aaronyy> 东芝可能也就是华硕的档次吧
<metbsd> 富士通上写着made in japan
<alpha080> 一分钱一分货
<metbsd> 不知道是不是真的
<metbsd> 很怀疑
<alpha080> 也有的
<zkwlx> cfy, 恩，这两天开始看c++了，呵呵
<alpha080> 比较少
<alpha080> 可以考虑网购
<yunfan> 龙芯老吹我讨厌
<alpha080> 京东，易讯，亚马逊，新蛋，国美，苏宁，淘宝的官方网站
<linsuxy> 网购没有好网站吧
<aaronyy> 最近不是在搞arm了吧？
<linsuxy> 新蛋的东西觉得不便宜
<alpha080> 可以信任的
<alpha080> 不放心可以自提啊
<imtxc> x系列为什么贵呢？
<Faaarmer> 我的施乐打印机和台式机里的主板、cpu都是网购的，没遇到什么大问题
<linsuxy> 小而精
<alpha080> 偶本本就是网购的
<mebsd> Faaarmer, 你哪个网站购的
<mebsd> 你们都哪个网站购的啊，好奇
<Faaarmer> 我就淘宝上找的
<mebsd> 真勇敢
<alpha080> 国美，3000_
<Faaarmer> 主要得选好店家
<mebsd> 你咋知道好不好
<alpha080> 这要看对方信用了，不是淘宝上那个信用
<Faaarmer> 一般看其它人的购买记录和开店时间，老店一般可信度比较高，那个信用评价根本没什么用
<alpha080> 不过淘宝确实比较危险
<alpha080> 我妹买了一大堆垃圾回来
<Faaarmer> 淘宝商城的可信度还不如一些小店家
<mebsd> 教你妹给差评啊
<mebsd> 他们最怕差评了
<alpha080> 没用。。。
<Faaarmer> 差评有毛用，拒绝付款才对
<alpha080> 都衣服，化妆品啥的，没戏
<mebsd> 那些信用好的怕差评的
<mebsd> 你给了差评他们会反过来求你
<alpha080> 我人品就比他好多了
<alpha080> 能刷的，谁管你啊
<Faaarmer> 衣服、化妆品千万别上淘宝买，大多都假冒伪劣
<microcai> ... ...
<alpha080> 再说还有捞一票走人的
<microcai> 去淘宝买的都是在尸体点买不到的东西
<alpha080> 唉，女人都购物狂的
<ManateeLazyCat> 大家好
<alpha080> 你们不懂
<^k^> ManateeLazyCat, 好  ㍘ 
<Faaarmer> 大家都懂得
<alpha080> 找个妹子就知道了
<Faaarmer> 我看我老娘就知道
<mebsd> 老婆还是实惠点好
<alpha080> 太多宅男了
<alpha080> 老婆没几个有性价比的
<mebsd> 那就不娶
<imtxc> alpha080: 性…… 价
<imtxc> alpha080: 还 比？
<ManateeLazyCat> 我是 Linux Deepin 的开发者， 现在正在为 Linux Deepin 软件中心开发白名单， 但是需要对 1960 个软件的介绍进行中文化, 现在已经完成了 267 个， 大家有没有兴趣帮助我们翻译这些介绍？ 我开发了一个批量翻译的工具 ( https://github.com/manateelazycat/deepin-translate-tools ), 翻译一个软件简介相当简单。
<alpha080> 你又想实惠又要漂亮，做梦去吧
<Faaarmer> 我这小县城不比一线城市，实体店全是坑爹价
<mebsd> Faaarmer, 你在哪
<alpha080> 等你的苹果去吧
<ManateeLazyCat> 当然这些文档以后会做成补丁返回到上游团队的
<imtxc> Faaarmer: 别说你那，我这西部省会…… 也一样
<Faaarmer> 某三线城市
<alpha080> 等你到我这岁数，你会成光棍的
<Faaarmer> 不过买吃的的确这儿便宜些
<alpha080> 三千万光棍欢迎您
<microcai> alpha080: 不止吧？！
<mebsd> 我也是金华的
<microcai> alpha080: 不是说8kw么
<Faaarmer> ……
<alpha080> 现在30000001个了
<mebsd> 塘雅
<mebsd> Faaarmer, 听过吗
<alpha080> 金华高级中学
<Faaarmer> 没听说过，我在义乌
<alpha080> 浙江人啊
<mebsd> 义乌太多老外了
<Faaarmer> 相对其它县级市的确是的
<mebsd> 是啊
<alpha080> 义乌小商品批发市场很火啊
<mebsd> 你也是吗
<mebsd> 义乌不算三线了
<Faaarmer> 金华算三线
<mebsd> 义乌也属于金华地区的
<vic> 发现西班牙和巴西的翻译小组很给力啊 翻译的速度那叫一个快啊
<alpha080> 义乌民风那个彪悍啊
<ManateeLazyCat> 感兴趣翻译的同学可以联系我 lazycat.manatee@gmail.com , 谢谢
<imtxc> 兰州有人听过么……
<mebsd> 拉面还有人没吃过的吗
<alpha080> 知道烧饼
<Faaarmer> 兰州怎么会不知道
<imtxc> alpha080: ……
<alpha080> 哈哈哈
<mebsd> Faaarmer, 你老家在那边吗
<Faaarmer> 义乌侬
<mebsd> 哦，哈哈
<mebsd> 老乡啊
<imtxc> 哇 我也看看有老乡么
<alpha080> 大海是我故乡
<alpha080> 这没兰州的
<imtxc> alpha080: 你咋知道的。
<alpha080> 别找了
<alpha080> 偶常年鬼混
<Faaarmer> 到外省，碰到个浙江来的就说是老乡，到国外，遇到个中国人就说是老乡，到火星，遇到个地球来的就说是老乡……
<imtxc> alpha080: 那你是大海的 我是大陆的 求老乡……
<alpha080> 恩，我经常当人老乡
<alpha080> 以前当哈尔滨人
<Faaarmer> 咱们老乡遍天下
<alpha080> 还当过黄果树人
<alpha080> 当过重庆伢子
<imtxc> alpha080: 你厉害。
<alpha080> 就是没当过山顶洞人老乡
<imtxc> 我在这个系统里边，没办法把/home 分区调小是吧。
<aaronyy> 为什么不可以？
<alpha080> 怀念没有谷歌的日子
<imtxc> aaronyy: how？
<aaronyy> 登录root就可以umount /home，然后调整大小
<alpha080> 当哪个地方人都没人怀疑的
<imtxc> aaronyy: 这样啊，弄点空间出来……
<aaronyy> 或者用gparted的启动光盘
<alpha080> 偶想吃羊肉泡馍了。。。
<imtxc> 那样调整的话，会需要很长时间么。
<alpha080> 不会
<imtxc> 那就好
<aaronyy> 那也看你的home里有多少数据，需不需要移动
<alpha080> 话说武昌鱼真难吃，老毛还给个好评，肯定是托
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc, ....  ㍘ 
<imtxc> aaronyy: /home 里面 有10G数据
<alpha080> 你不是旧机子么
<alpha080> 160的硬盘，不会大
<imtxc> alpha080: 加的硬盘
<alpha080> 呃，不好说了
<maplebeats> 想睡觉了
<lh3> 123
<wxg4net> ssh 代理怎么弄？
<aaronyy> ssh内置sock服务器的
<aaronyy> 用所谓的dynamic tunnel就可以了
 * wowoto 窝窝头到~~~~~~~~~~~
<vic> 大半夜的泡出来吓人
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 从我们老板哪里弄到本书
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ha, drbd, mdb, lvm
<gebjgd> 靠这就没人了。。。
<vic> kl;l;;l;l;
<gebjgd> 无趣
<yunfan> gebjgd: hehe
<vic> pkkkkpkpkpkpkpk
<gebjgd> 好困。日的
<vic> 我也困啊
<alvin_rxg> hola
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ha, drdb, mdb 是啥？
<aaronyy> Microsoft Access databases
<linsux> 还有人吗
<alvin_rxg> nö
<salgogogo> hi, everyone
<freeayu> hi
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, linux hochverfuegbarkeit
<^k^> freeayu, 好  ㍚ 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 利用开源技术组成集群，组成磁盘阵列
<freeayu> gebjgd hi
<gebjgd> freeayu, ho
<knownbad> lol
<knownbad> ?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 蛋疼了？
<knownbad> freeflying: you may ask here.
<knownbad> gebjgd: 没人摸蛋蛋
<gebjgd> knownbad, 可怜的娃
<knownbad> 今天有烤鸡吃。
<knownbad> oops.
<knownbad> freeayu: you may ask question here.
<freeayu> 这么晚了都 还没睡啊
<aaka> 这么晚，，，还有人在吗
<gebjgd> knownbad, 破烤鸡有什么吃头
<gebjgd> knownbad, 自己家就烤了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 其实opensuse的设置还是不错的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 更牛逼的是它的yast2能在非x下运行
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: pacman 也能在 非X下运行
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是一个水平的东西
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, pacman = zypper
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, yast2功能多了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, drbd这类的东西只有aur
<alvin_rxg> ？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, google
<alvin_rxg> cluster？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你知道什么bd么
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, blockdevice
<alvin_rxg> 哦……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, linux比win的最先进之处
<alvin_rxg> 模拟的，还是直接设计的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, linux hochverfügbarkeit
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, google
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 牛逼。找到了pdf版。哈哈
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 书可以还了
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 直接eink了
<gebjgd>  50€这本书
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有e-ink确实值了
<^k^>  06:17
<Evanescence> ^k^: where are you, robot
<^k^> Evanescence, 我在加州奥克兰，你怎么样。  ㍞ 
<Evanescence> ^k^: 你的代码放在哪儿？
<^k^> Evanescence, 我认为这是在美国。  ㍞ 
<Evanescence> ^k^: 你这个笨蛋
<^k^> Evanescence, 我不是鬼混。  ㍞ 
<Evanescence> ^k^: 唉，没出息的小机器人
<^k^> Evanescence, 这是怎么回事。  ㍞ 
<Evanescence> ^k^: 你的出生地在哪儿？
<^k^> Evanescence, 缅因州。  ㍞ 
<Evanescence> ^k^: 算了，你这个大白痴
<^k^> Evanescence, 我会要求学博士理查德华莱士我的记忆中清除日志。  ㍞ 
<Evanescence> ^k^: 当然
<^k^> Evanescence, 下一个问题？  ㍞ 
<Evanescence> ^k^: 生你的代码在哪儿？告诉我
<Evanescence> ^k^:
<^k^> Evanescence, 你只有几个朋友？  ㍞ 
<Evanescence> ^k^: you
 * Evanescence ^k^
<^k^> Evanescence, “”？  ㍞ 
<Evanescence> ^k^: hi
<^k^> Evanescence, 好  ㍞ 
<Evanescence> ^k^: hi
<Evanescence> ^k^: hi
<^k^> Evanescence, 好  ㍞ 
<Evanescence> ^k^: hi
<Evanescence> ^k^: hi
#ubuntu-cn 2011-06-11
<Kandu> Evanescence: 和 bot 私聊比較好 :)
<Evanescence> Kandu: :-)，你知道bot的代码放在哪儿吗？
<Kandu> Evanescence: alicebot.org
<Evanescence> Kandu: thx
<Kandu> Evanescence: 以前用的是 code.google.com/p/kk-irc-bot
<Evanescence> ^k^: hi > Evanescence
<^k^> Evanescence, 您好不明身份的人。  ㍟ 
<alpha080> 冷清啊
<zhjawe> 急，请问高人为什么ubuntu 10.10升级以后就进不到图形界面了？
<zhjawe> 只能进入tty1。
<alpha080> startx试试看
<zhjawe> alpha080：好的，我试试。
<Eua> 早上好！
<yudun1989> 有人在ubuntu下用myeclipse出现问题的吗？我的myeclipse内置浏览器不能用
<soiamso> yudun1989: myeclipse ? 不用付费？
<yudun1989> soiamso: myeclipse要注册码。。。
<yudun1989> soiamso: 关键eclipse不能建立webproject吧
<jiero> Evanescence: 在N900上装了Debian实验了吗？
<Evanescence> jiero: 没，最近在学习bash
<jiero> Evanescence: 好的。
<Evanescence> jiero: 你也有一只N900？ 你的多少钱买来的？
<jiero> Evanescence: 我准备买，但都很贵额。二手的也不便宜，等待机会。
<Evanescence> jiero: 我的是二手，淘宝1200，感觉还好啊
<jiero> Evanescence: 一般 要价 $280 以上。
<Evanescence> jiero: 我也不知道怎么检查是不是真机，不过用着没有问题，$280换算是多少？
<jiero> Evanescence: ï¿¥2000
<Evanescence> jiero: 额。。。。。
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • Testdisk 到了最后一步，说Structure：Bad，还有救没…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334691 Disk /dev/sda - 500 GB / 465 GiB - CHS 60802 255 63 Partition Start End Size in sectors * HPFS - NTFS 0 1 1 3917 254 63 62942607 [Crash] P HPFS - NTFS 3917 45 1 10445 254 63 104885550 [Fruit] L HPFS - NTFS 10445 46 1 36553 254 63 419438187 [Dumb] L HPFS - NTFS 36553 106 1 608 ...
<Evanescence> jiero: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8907994087， 你说这个会不会是假的？我就是在这儿买的
<sduwww> is anyone here?
<jiero> Evanescence: 我在等ebay上一个英国人的。我不知道
<Evanescence> jiero: ebay上的可靠吗？
<jiero> Evanescence: 可靠吧。
<Evanescence> jiero: 我去看看
<sduwww> 这个能看得到？
<jiero> 看什么？
<sduwww> 看可不可靠..你说的
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 我也想从国内买额。便宜多了。
<Evanescence> jiero: 是啊，国外的就是比国内可信度高一点
<jiero> O:-)
<Eua> 这个N900用的好像是Debian
<Evanescence> Eua: Maemo5基于debian
<Eua> 是不是只有这一款？
<jiero> 是。
<jiero> 至今仍然是nokia最高端的，nokia堕落了。
<jiero> 买新的正规是 $489
<Eua> 饿，买不起
<jiero> Eua: 二手的￥1000
<Eua> 饿，还是买不起
<Eua> 好像之后还有meego
<jiero> Eua: 就当笔记本电脑买就好了。
<Evanescence> jiero: 你觉得Maemo5好还是meego好？
<jiero> Evanescence: 我没用过额。——不过
<Evanescence> jiero: 不过啥？
<Evanescence> jiero: eBay has $100 too . why not choose this ?
<win7> 天气不错哦
<Evanescence> win7: 你还没升级啊？
<win7> Evanescence-> 不知道如何升级
<jiero> Evanescence: 那个在哪里额。都是没拍到的吧。
<Evanescence> ji
<jiero> Evanescence: 拍卖进行中那写。
<Evanescence> jiero: http://cell-phones.shop.ebay.com/Cell-Phones-Smartphones-/9355/i.html?_nkw=Nokia+N900&_catref=1&_dmpt=PDA_Accessories&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282
<Evanescence> jiero: 啥意思？英语不是很好
<jiero> auction是拍卖。
<Evanescence> jiero: free shiipping
<jiero> 一般会涨价到289
<jiero> Evanescence: 那是新的 ...
<jiero> Evanescence: $364拿到。
<Evanescence> jiero: 有broken的啊，下面几个
<jiero> Evanescence: 。。。broken的是坏的吧。
<Evanescence> jiero: 是磨损的意思？还是坏的？坏的不会卖吧。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: here http://cgi.ebay.com/BROKE-Nokia-N900-Unlocked-Black-Mobile-Touchscreen-Phon-/350469926753?pt=Cell_Phones&hash=item5199a2af61
<jiero> Evanescence: 是损坏的意思，有人会维修所以会购买。
<jiero> 完全不能用的那些。比如你给我的这个链接。
<Evanescence> jiero: 哦。看看
 * tusooa 请教一个问题.在perl里,如果有递归调用use,好像会调用4遍,怎么让它只调用1遍?
<Evanescence> jiero: 那你的ebay要怎么收？
<win7> Evanescence-> free shipping 能到中国吗
<jiero> Evanescence: 什么意思？邮寄是ebay之外的事情。
<jiero> win7: 那个可以，因为是香港的。
<win7> jiero-> ebay不是没过的吗
<jiero> win7: 不懂。
<Evanescence> jiero: 那那个人要怎么送货给你，保障不归ebay管吗？
<win7> 美国的
<soiamso> Evanescence: Condition: **Non-Functional
<Evanescence> soiamso: ？？？
<jiero> Evanescence: ebay是监督平台吧。那些不属于管辖？
<Evanescence> jiero: 看起来好像和淘宝很不一样，
<jiero> Evanescence: 据说ebay更注重保护销售者而不是消费者。
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 我10.04想装个桌面主题，怎么装？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334698 怎么装阿，要装什么程序不，给个终端安装的最好，不然就DEB的，我要装《妖精的尾巴》，不知道有没有？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 space01 — 2011-06-11 10:26
<jiero> Evanescence: 因为ebay主体人群是销售者
<Evanescence> jiero: 哦，那你在买下之后就和ebay无关了，其他的都是要看销售的人邮递了？
<roylez_> jiero: ppstream突然不能看了，cpu还是占很多，烦
<jiero> Evanescence: 可以投诉的说。销售人的评价很重要。
<jiero> roylez我恨pps额。灭了你
<jiero> 哈哈
<roylez_> jiero: 按流量的交网费的朋友，你伤不起
<Evanescence> jiero: 你是按流量交网费的？
<roylez_> tusooa: ruby默认就是调一遍
<Evanescence> roylez_: 你玩ppstream？
<roylez_> Evanescence: 偶尔看看
<jiero> roylez_: 跟那个没关系，用了所谓pps网络就卡的什么都做不了了。
<Evanescence> roylez_: 我已经戒掉了，现在都是在mldonkey下载或者上youku，tudou之类的看，而且也很少看了
<roylez_> jiero: 不用ppstream，其他用什么都卡阿
<roylez_> jiero: google搜索页面很久才能加载完，烦死了
<Evanescence> 网上下载不久行了？我都是晚上下载的，一个月都挂着mldonkey，
<jiero> roylez。。。都是你们这群家伙都下载搞的。以后禁止p2p ：D
<jiero> 只准 wget下载。
<Evanescence> roylez_: me too，Gmail更加悲剧，加载10来分钟，断掉，然后try again
<roylez_> Evanescence: 懒得下。想起了就看，不会时时去想。新的去电影院，旧的ppstream
<roylez_> Evanescence: mutt + fetchmail，gmail没压力
<Evanescence> roylez_: 呵呵，我是用getmail，悲剧的没能下载下来，配置ok，就是无法拉邮件
<tusooa> 问题解决. if ($ENV{ScriptFunctions_IMPORTED}) { goto LASTLINE; }
<tusooa> roylez_: er, ruby...
<roylez_> tusooa: goto 都上了阿
 * tusooa 想了想,能避免递归,还是避免吧.不然会很麻烦...
<tusooa> my ($config,$errors) = parseConf( fn => $file, defc => $default );
<jiero> roylez:恩。我也不知道用什么。
<roylez_> jiero: deck of cards，会不会被抽完？
<jiero> roylez碰到一头笨龙，连我ogre都察觉不到。   deck of cards 也会抽完的，
<jiero> roylez_ 那个么，早用早好没啥超强的动物，一般就是堵路
<jiero> roylez_:  ice dragon hide得手。
<roylez_> jiero: 我用ogre下不了第三层
<roylez_> jiero: ogre什么甲都不能穿
<jiero> roylez_:全远程打。
<jiero> roylez_: 能穿 robe的啊
<roylez_> jiero: robe可以忽略不计
<jiero> roylez_: 。。。
<jiero> roylez_：前3层一点风险都没的说。
<jiero> roylez 碰到任何都秒杀
<roylcz> hi all
<jiero> roylez 初始职业是 hunter吧。
<^k^> roylcz, 好  ㍢ 
<jiero> roylez_:关键是初期收集一堆一堆可以投掷的东西，还要找到一个命中率高的棒槌。
<jiero> roylez: 今天运气真好，拣了 2个 +4 的 javeliins of returning.
 * roylcz crashed,rebooting...
<roylez_> jiero: orge hunter拜哪个神？
<roylez_> jiero: 似乎ogre可以乱吃东西，只要不是毒的
<jiero> roylez： 有没有碰见过进入后只有一个出口的迷宫？无法下第一层只能逃离。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 没见过
<jiero> roylez_:hunter开始没有神
<roylez_> jiero: 你拜哪个？
<jiero> roylez_: 现在我碰上了。
<jiero> roylez_: 我摆 trog
<roylez_> en
<jiero> roylez: 有时候招人做肉盾啊。
<jiero> roylez： 狂暴肉盾
<kowalski> amule无速度，何解？
<jiero> roylez 我被困住了，这个人只能逃离了，因为连进入的路都没有。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 小石头不行阿
<roylez_> jiero: 大石头又没货
<jiero> roylez_:就是开始有5个，平时别使用阿只用来保命。
<jiero> roylez： 只用大石头打法师和难搞定的
<wsgdlhy> 用amule找地址，用迅雷下
<roylez_> jiero: 包裹里面的，怎么adjust顺序
<jiero> roylez_: 不知道。
<jiero> roylez_:你说投掷么？
<jiero> 按下F之后 （）
<jiero> roylez_: ogre最讨厌的地方是吃腐肉还能生病。
<jiero> roylez_: 我想知道为什么我10多级的ogre能力和4级的差不多。。。难道能力都流失了阿。。。
 * zkwlx 有点像风来的西林╯▽╰
<roylez_> jiero: ogre带一坨的mutation...
<jiero> roylez: ogre能用的武器种类相当少。不过棒槌类是最强武器，所以也就罢了。
<jiero> roylez: 我又重新来了个ogre of trog，很好打的。
<wujie> 今天开始编译3.0内核了
<jiero> roylez_: 感觉比human好用。
<wujie> human是什么
<jiero> roylez_: 被毒死了。
<jiero> wujie: human就是人。
<wujie> 哦
<wujie> 我在编译3.0让陈
<wujie> 3，。0rc2
<wujie> 昨天编译完成了2.6.39.1，谁要的
<wujie> 是deb包
<jiero> wujie:我不要，装了就冲突了其它的
<jiero> 哈哈
<wujie> 我没有简化额
<wujie> 不会冲突
<jiero> wujie: 我如用intel显卡我就用你的~
<wujie> 自动探硬件的
<wujie> 我用的是N
<wujie> 安装时候看了下终端进程，显卡驱动自动搜索的
 * cfy 吃饭去.....
<raylei> 求教,以前装过ＬＩＮＵＸＱＱ,现在卸载了,但菜单里还有个图标,删不去,咋整啊?
<wujie> 谁知道linus的邮箱的，我要拜他为师
<kowalski> wujie: king@linux.org ?
<wujie> ？？是这个么？
<kowalski> 猜的..
<touparx> wujie< 还2.6.39啊。都3.0.0rc2好几了
<touparx> wujie< 好几天了
<wujie> 我现在在编译阿
<wujie> 已经一个小时过去了
<kowalski> still 2.6.32-5...
<wujie> 我现在在用2.6.39.1
<linsuxy> Human就是你我它
<iamfbi> 大家好，有事请教
<iamfbi> http://seladon.blog.163.com/blog/static/99793089200981111492449/
<iamfbi> 这里的VGA那个数据是怎么算出来的？
<ofan> iamfbi: 不是算的
<iamfbi> 我想算1366＊768＊24
<linsux> 拜师的目的是想让它把linux内核传授给你吧
<iamfbi> 那是怎么弄出来的？我要1366的模式，网上查不到
<ofan> iamfbi: 只能实用定义的几个分辨率
<wujie> 糟了，编译内核出错了
<wujie> MODPOST 3272 modules
<wujie> ERROR: "pm_idle" [arch/x86/kernel/apm.ko] undefined!
<wujie> ERROR: "default_idle" [arch/x86/kernel/apm.ko] undefined!
<wujie> WARNING: modpost: Found 30 section mismatch(es).
<wujie> To see full details build your kernel with:
<wujie> 'make CONFIG_DEBUG_SECTION_MISMATCH=y'
<^k^> wujie:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org 图片帖至 kimag.es
<ofan> iamfbi: 不支持这个分辨率
<iamfbi> ofan: 不会吧，1400＊900都能支持啊
<ofan> iamfbi: 不是大小的问题
<iamfbi> ofan: 哦。。
<iamfbi> 我以为是有一定的公式去转换出来
<ofan> 比如我的1280*800都不支持
<alpha080> 昨天要买电鸟的那厮呢？
<ofan> alpha080: 大叔好
<iamfbi> 。。。
<iamfbi> 不对哦，应该是支持的，我看网上说是FrameBuffer的显示模式
<iamfbi> sudo hwinfo --framebuffer 用这个命令看到有支持
 * alpha080 摸摸ofan的脑瓜，这娃子不错，偶传你秘籍一本：xorg.conf大法
<iamfbi> 只是不知道应该怎么找出那个数据
<iamcia> yeap
<iamfbi> OK，我找到了，试试先
<ofan> alpha080: xorg.conf都不用了
<ofan> alpha080: 大叔凹凸了
<zhangkaixuan> 哪个兄台知道这句话怎么翻译？？？ Generation of stubless code in the IDL compiler.
<linsux> 一个短语
<iamfbi> ofan: Mode 0x03f0: 1366x768 (+5504), 24 bits 这个不就是么
<zhangkaixuan> IDL编译器生成无存根代码?
<ofan> iamfbi: 恩
<ofan> 现在支持的多了
<ofan> 不过我的1280*800貌似还没有
<iamfbi> thanks ,一个灵感就找出来了，试试看
<linsux> ofan你的是intel吗
<ofan> linsux: 不是
<iamfbi> FrameBuffer的显示模式应该是根据显卡驱动来的吧
<ofan> a卡
<iamfbi> sudo hwinfo --framebuffer你用这命令看看你支持的分辨率
<iamfbi> 1280的分辨率比1366出现得早很多
<linsux> 我之前的intel显卡也有这个问题，无法用1280x800
<linsux> 后来装了个小插件就好了
<ofan> 我这最高到1024*768
<CoolBL> ...
<linsux> 你的a卡驱动装了？
<ofan> 就是a卡的framebuffer驱动
<ofan> 奥 不,是vesa的
<ofan> vesa貌似支持的少
<linsux> vesa肯定不如a卡驱动的
<alpha080> ofan: 不是每个人都用新系统滴...
<linsux> 建议装后者
<ofan> 有驱动
<CoolBL> 比一比谁的内核老
<CoolBL> 2.6.32-5
<alpha080> 比不了。。。debian?centos?
<linsux> freebsd 8.2
<ofan> widnows 3.2
<CoolBL> alpha080: debian 6
<zhangkaixuan> Wine开发版1.3.22发布，DIB引擎支持4位和24位位图 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/06/wine-1-3-22/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Wine 1.3.22 : OSMSG
<alpha080> 果然。。。
<alpha080> 要是你是gentoo或者arch就牛大发了
<stifler> 大叔好聪明
<stifler> 哈哈哈
<wujie> 我们自己创造个lintx吧，类win NT内核
<ofan> wujie: 怎么创?
<wujie> 将WIN NT先分解出来，然后分析代码
<wujie> 并加入linux元素
<alpha080> winux?
<stifler> 还不如把X写进内核提高效率
<wujie> lintx
<wujie> 也可以
<alpha080> lindows?
<wujie> 可以这么说吧
<stifler> 可惜没空没水平...
<alpha080> 有水平也没人用
<wujie> 将linux和win NT杂交=lintx
<stifler> 骡子操作系统?
<alpha080> 跟狮子与老虎杂交一样的
<ofan> wujie: 那不就是wine
<stifler> ...
<wujie> 不一样
<ofan> 再跟mac os杂交
<alpha080> wine != emulator!
<stifler> .
<wujie> ，wine只是个程序，而 我们则是要写内核
<alpha080> winuxmac?
<stifler> wujie: 这个艰巨的任务就靠你了，我负责茶水
<ofan> 有个完全按照nt写的开源os,reactos
<wujie> lintMacX
<ofan> winlinmax
<ofan> wlinmax
<stifler> lwm
<alpha080> wml...
<wujie> lintMacX
<alpha080> fxxk +mac+linux +win = fml win!
 * stifler 开着野人迪士高聊irc
<ofan> 斜视stifler
<ofan> ä½ 
 * stifler 视而不见
<ofan> nnd 同组两个都有gf了...
 * star0119 ^_^
<stifler> ofan: 要勃起啊
<ofan> 天天跟gf耍,不干活
 * alpha080 你可以与众不同的。。。
<ofan> 现在一个人做苦力中..
<alpha080> ofan: 你可以找个bf。。
<ofan> alpha080: 找你
<wujie> 我摸着我的BF的JJ
<alpha080> 偶不好男风~
<stifler> .
<alpha080> 偶只喜欢妹子~比如现在这儿就好几只潜水的
<zkwlx> o0O
<ofan> alpha080: 大叔不怕老婆?
<ofan> wujie: ....大姐
<wujie> lintMacX
<wujie> 哈哈，是不是很霸气
<wujie> lintMacX
<alpha080> 老婆喜欢看我把妹~
<stifler> wujie: 霸气外露...
<stifler> alpha080: 好开明..
<ofan> alpha080: ......
<alpha080> ofan: 你要做小攻可以找pointer,要找小受可以找microcai
<alpha080> systemd for opensuse http://bit.ly/kKha1m
<^k^> ⇪ title: Lowkster - Pythonly yours: systemd for opensuse
<ofan> alpha080: 我对小萝莉感兴趣
<alpha080> 恩，这儿都腐女，你找错地方了
<alpha080> ofan: 强烈建议劲舞团~
 * stifler 觉得爱情买卖好带劲儿
<ofan> alpha080: 没windows
<alpha080> 同意，ofan要是在街上看到有萝莉唱这个的，请她去网吧就行了
<zhangkaixuan> 给Skype对话框添加标签模式 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/06/skypetab/
<stifler> 有一次送侄子混上了小学小车，被一堆小萝莉包围...
<zkwlx> stifler, 你去幼儿园当教师吧
<stifler> zkwlx: 我喜欢当导演，可以潜规则
<zkwlx> ......
<alpha080> zhangkaixuan: skypetab只适用于ubuntu啊= =
<alpha080> 我喜欢当北影教授~导演退散
<zhangkaixuan> alpha080:说的哪个实现方法只适用于ubuntu
<stifler> ...
<alpha080> 唉，无爱了
<alpha080> 谁参加gzlug和fjlug的，会视频直播不？
<zkwlx> alpha080, 那是啥？
<alpha080> linux聚会
<alpha080> 社团的，要参加不？
<zkwlx> alpha080, 算了，我对聚会这种活动无爱
<alpha080> 有妹子~
<stifler> -.-
<alpha080> 这都提不起兴趣？你完鸟
 * stifler 对妹子无爱
<ofan> stifler: 你完了
<alpha080> 也有基友的
<stifler> ofan: 我只对红衣少妇有兴趣
<stifler> alpha080: 无视
<zkwlx> 这都什么淫啊
<alpha080> 呃，人妻控。。。
<stifler> zkwlx: 男淫
<alpha080> 传说中的电车男吧？
<stifler> 可惜没电车..
<alpha080> 翁帆喜欢穿红衣好像？
<alpha080> stifler: 你是杨振宁门下？
<zkwlx> ..
<stifler> alpha080: 我绝对和这货不熟..
<alpha080> 彭丽媛也喜欢红移
<stifler> ..
<alpha080> 天子门生啊，了不起
<alpha080> orz
<stifler> 大叔做什么的?
<alpha080> 十步杀一人，千里不留名
<stifler> 刺客？
<alpha080_lunch> 吃饭，争取到70level
<fillayu> hi
<^k^> fillayu, 好  ㍤ 
<stifler> .
<fillayu> 一个小问题， 系统 启动时，提示是删除 一个 indicator 面板小程序，我删除 后， ibus就不再显示 输入法了
<fillayu> 要怎么恢复了
<iamfbi> IBUS首选项里看看
<fillayu> 可能要重启系统 ？
<zkwlx> ^k^/_\
 * stifler ready for lunch
<lemonhall> ofan: ...
<lemonhall> ofan: 你是常年挂机
<Tommy__> 大家好，问下有多少人在用trackback5?给点用后感
<myke2> Pentadactyl vs Vimperator
<jiero> o.o both far from me
<WinterLi> 再把那个面板小程序添加到面板上就可以了
<thinkpad> apt-get 可以通过socket 代理连接互联网不。
<Kandu> myke2: 昨天找到了一個 IntToBin, unit strutils
<thinkpad> apt-get 可以通过socket 代理连接互联网不。
<myke2> Kandu: o
<ofan> thinkpad: 代理还是被代理
<lemonhall> thinkpad: 可以
<Kandu> myke2: 奇怪的是 IntToXXX 這幾個函數分布在不同的 unit 里
<ofan> thinkpad: 频道里说
<iamfbi> thinkpad: 你是不是用thinkpad？我有个E40无线网卡驱动不到。。
<iamfbi> 不知道要怎么搞
<thinkpad> ofan, 本机通过plink连接远程LINUX服务器，在本机上建立了一个SOCKET代理
<thinkpad> leaflower, 怎么实现，我看了系统，只能用HTTP，FT proxy
<thinkpad> iamfbi, 嗯，我用的是X61
<iamfbi> thinkpad: 呃，那你无线网卡要不要装什么？还是直接能用？
<thinkpad> 没消息了，是不是断了～～
<myke2> libqq2010暴了?
<gebjgd> 赞last.fm一个
<myke2> libqq killed?
<aries> 人不少，没说话的
<aries> 都忙啥呢？
<Rico> hi all
<aries> hi
<^k^> Rico, 好  ㍥ 
<aries> 好无聊
<lemonhall> aries: .........................
<thinkpad> 掉线了，刚才回答的朋友还在吗？
<aries> 谁？
<thinkpad> thinkpad, test
 * Rico ssshhhhhhshshshshhshs
<myke2> tx封非官方客户端的速度惊人啊
<lemonhall> myke2: ???
<thinkpad> 我的pidgin还能用哇。
<lemonhall> myke2: myqq被搞定而来？
<jiero> last.fm 101.1?
<myke2> 我现在设置2010, 不能登陆了
<jiero>  我记得是以前听收音机
<thinkpad> 我的QQ还登录着！还没提示掉线！
<myke2> 就是用pidgin啊
<myke2> 你relogin下看看
<gebjgd> jiero, 能自己选电台
<myke2> 是libqq2010?
<thinkpad> 嗯
<jiero> gebjgd: 要钱的吧。
<thinkpad> 我重登录看看！
<thinkpad> 还能正常登录！
<freeayu_> 用的什么 客户端啊
<gebjgd> jiero, 全免费。用了3年了
<jiero> gebjgd: 我怎么记得只能实验2个。
<gebjgd> jiero, 在各个平台上
<freeayu_> 用的什么 qq 客户端
<freeayu_> 现在，你们那边外面下雨轻型
<freeayu_> 下雨吗
<myke2> 我不能了
<myke2> 我现在只能webq
<gebjgd> jiero, 我现在天天用我的htc听
<myke2> 昨晚还可以
<myke2> libq 2010 什么版本的?
<myke2> 0.71?
<ofan> gebjgd: 手机无限流量?
<gebjgd> ofan, wlan
<ofan> gebjgd: 奥
<myke2> 我这里提示Unable to connect
<freeayu_> 我正在使用 quassel
<Rico> amule好慢……
<freeayu_> 不知道 quassel 为何起这样的名字
<freeayu_> 查了词典，
<freeayu_> 好像没有直接 的翻译
<gebjgd> freeayu_, 你为什么叫freeayu
<freeayu_> http://www.oschina.net/news/16097/Linux-Leaders-Debian-and-Ubuntu-Derivative-Distros  依旧是 debian 的天下
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<freeayu_> gebjgd,  free代表自由
<Rico> ayu means what
<myke2> WebQQ太累赘
<Rico> debian V5
<freeayu_> Rico ayu 是滨崎步
<Rico> freeayu_: 不要钱的ayumi?
<freeayu_> 不明白
<freeayu_> 应该不 是
 * Rico crashed,rebooting ...
<freeayu_> 你们在干嘛啊
<freeayu_> 2写代码吗
 * Cherrot 困……
<gebjgd> jiero, 发现了A版的kugoo
<gebjgd> jiero, 爽
 * Cherrot Tt电源太垃圾了 半年就坏了
<freeayu_> 发现了，，， unity 确实 有过人之处
<freeayu_> A版的kugoo  什么
<jiero> gebjgd: ...A版是什么。。。Kugoo是什么。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, android
<gebjgd> jiero, 你没用过kugoo?
<jiero> gebjgd: 没。
<gebjgd> jiero, 我用来下中文歌
<Cherrot> gebjgd: kugoo 是 酷狗？
<gebjgd> jiero, 其实有替代品。sogou
<gebjgd> Cherrot, 是
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦。不知道。中文歌只要我歌词听不懂我就不听——所以大多中文歌我就不听了。
<Cherrot> 我表示啥狗都没用过……
<jiero> 我也是。
<jiero> 搜狗也没用过。
<gebjgd> jiero, 王菲
<jiero> gebjgd: 我有王菲的几个歌曲，google音乐下载的。
<gebjgd> jiero, 德国没发用google音乐
<jiero> gebjgd: 澳大利亚也是~
<Cherrot> 这个只有大陆有把
<jiero> gebjgd: 我不太在意所以也就算了。
<gebjgd> jiero, 翻墙回去?
<jiero> gebjgd: 不听对我来说并没什么。
<jiero> gebjgd: 找代理？
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 好主意~
<jiero> 哈哈
<gebjgd> jiero, 直接sogou页面完事
<gebjgd> Cherrot, 没必要。sogou网页版的什么都有了
<jiero> gebjgd: 没啥，我很少主动去找歌听罢。大多只要没词就醒了。
<jiero> 纯音乐足够了。
<myke2> microcai: libqq谁维护的
<Cherrot> 我发现豆瓣电台已经可以满足我了
<microcai> myke2:  VEO
<jiero> rhythmbox 已经能满足我了。
<jiero> 所以就够了。
<myke2> microcai: 最近有更新么
<gebjgd> jiero, 我听纯音乐都听腻了。你知道我应该都听过
<microcai> myke2: 自己看
<jiero> gebjgd: 那你听太多了。
<myke2> microcai: svn-checkout? 在Downloads里面没, 是aptitude install subversion?
<gebjgd> jiero, 我喜欢攒mp3
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦。 我不在意，我的收藏恐怕flac 1/3~
<jiero> 2/3 ogg 1/3 名片
<jiero> 结果是我的手机无法听~
<jiero> http://www.last.fm/music/Tribes+2/+videos/+1-nKPNSErp1m0
<gebjgd> 不懂别的格式。就要mp3
<jiero> 没关系，下载的时候可以选。
<jiero> 如果有提供mp3之外的，说明这个额外选项一定比mp3好~
<jiero> 哈哈
<gebjgd> jiero, 因为我得cd机支持mp3
<jiero> gebjgd: 呵呵。利益连锁~
<gebjgd> jiero, 你怎么喜欢听这种音乐?
<jiero> gebjgd: 这个一般阿。
<gebjgd> jiero, 说唱电子
<gebjgd> jiero, 我年轻的时候听的
<jiero> gebjgd: 呵呵。那是10年前的游戏音乐呢。觉得很好玩。
<jiero> gebjgd: http://zero-k.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/Artwork/music/Denny%20Schneidemesser/
<Cherrot> jiero: 现在俺都觉得仙剑的音乐很有调调~
<jiero> 看这些。也都是游戏里用的。
<jiero> Cherrot: 完全忘记了。。。
<gebjgd> 没玩过仙剑的路过
<jiero> Cherrot: 没印象阿。
<Cherrot> 哈哈
<wsgdlhy> 月之门的音乐也不错吧
<jiero> 大宇游戏我最想继续玩的是妖魔道。
<gebjgd> jiero, 我现在专攻new age
<jiero> gebjgd: 我喜欢这个 http://www.last.fm/music/Tribes+2/+videos/+1-yqFZtBiHAZA
<alpha080> 还new age,早过时了
<Kandu> alpha080: 過時？
<gebjgd> alpha080, newage能过时?
<jiero>  gebjgd: newage 我都不知道，流派里我都没印象。
<alpha080> 那是20年前的事情了
<gebjgd> jiero, e-nomine, era, enigma
<gebjgd> alpha080, newage是流派。怎么能过时?
<alpha080> 华山派就衰弱了啊
<gebjgd> alpha080, 你这话说的就跟戏迷说京剧过时了一样
<jiero> gebjgd: 这个啊。听时间长了耳朵就受不了了。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 容易疼。
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 错误报告 • Ubuntu11.04经常性死机！！！！！！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334722 如题，firefox经常性崩溃！！ 我的机器是华磊翼扬N16，从Win7磁盘安装Ubuntu11.04，刚开始还行，装了显卡驱动重启后系统就经常死机，有时开机就死，有时能用几分钟！ 不知得是不是驱动引起的？？ 快崩溃了 firefox也经常性 ...
<gebjgd> jiero, 你还年轻。你的心太幼稚
<alpha080> 不对，京剧过不过时是一码事，京剧里面有些派别衰弱是另一码事
<gebjgd> jiero, 无法感受newage
<gebjgd> alpha080, 你说过时就过时了啊
<alpha080> 恩哼
<vic> 表示听不懂京剧的路过
<jiero> gebjgd: 我曾经特别喜欢 yellow - Coldplay ； 这个大概是我唯一记得住名字的歌了~
<alpha080> 天王盖地虎~
<alpha080> yellow...
<alpha080> 以前cctv5很爱盗用的
<Cherrot> alpha080: 现在改了？
<gebjgd> jiero, 多听听newage。绝对洗脑
<Rico_lunching> 霸王别鸡
<myke2> libq正常了
<Rico_lunching> kill qq
<ofan> kill windows
<gebjgd> jiero, 啥乡愁啊。啥感悟啊。都有了
<Rico> kill all
<jiero> gebjgd: http://www.dennyschneidemesser.com/
<myke2> 刚才可能是libq自身的障碍, 编译好也是Unable to connect, 不过过一会儿连上了
 * Cherrot roylez_的意思是“roylez把” 吗
<Rico> 谁用过RedHat 6.1？说说感受
<jiero> gebjgd: 这个是newage类型的吧。 ~ http://www.jamendo.com/en/album/90315
<Rico> 带把儿的
<iSUSE> 怎么老掉线。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 乡愁没了的我就不再了。
<jiero> gebjgd: 我已经变得没太有乡愁了。。。
<alpha080> jiero: 给你推荐一首 you raise me up
<alpha080> 汗
<alpha080> 看到自己掉线了
<jiero> alpha080: 这个好老好老。。。我大概1岁以后就听。。。
<alpha080> 呃。。。你爸爸让你起床的时候听？
<jiero> 搞错了。
<jiero> alpha080: 搞错了
<alpha080> hoho
<gebjgd> alpha080, 谁的you raise me up
<gebjgd> alpha080, youtube上一堆艺人
<alpha080> 原版的。。。
<phoenixlzx> nvidia的驱动有问题么？
<gebjgd> 原版是谁的?
<Cherrot> gebjgd: Secret Garden?
<phoenixlzx> 为什么我装了NV的官方驱动X就挂掉了...
<gebjgd> Cherrot, 神秘园。。。。
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 咋了？
<gebjgd> Cherrot, 不是很喜欢
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 哦~
<phoenixlzx> N卡的童鞋们...用的什么驱动额？
<Cherrot> phoenixlzx: 我哥们直接开源驱动…… 我A卡
<phoenixlzx> Cherrot: 我的是NVS 4200M...官方驱动装完提示更新xorg，然后替换了xorg.conf后就直接挂掉了
<phoenixlzx> Cherrot: 显示“no screen found”
<Cherrot> phoenixlzx: 我仅能表示同情……
<phoenixlzx> Cherrot: 用开源驱动行么？
<flay> 用的闭源驱动
<alpha080> phoenixlzx: rm xorg.conf & nvidia-xconfig
<Cherrot> phoenixlzx: 大多数情况没问题
<vic> 不用xorg.conf的飘过
<phoenixlzx> alpha080: 直接删掉？再重新创建xorg.conf么？我把x和驱动都删了再重新生成一个都不管用...
<vic> 现在的xorg不用xorg.conf了啊
<alpha080> phoenixlzx: 旧的没备份？
<phoenixlzx> alpha080: 提示备份了，但我没找到
<alpha080> find命令找一下
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<snoop_fy> quit
<phoenixlzx> alpha080: 额，我现在还在用intel的显卡驱动...
<alpha080> 你不会是显卡可切换的那种机型吧？
<alpha080> 啥optimus之类的
<phoenixlzx> 不是
<alpha080> 那奇怪了，不过nv4200这种类型的没用过，不清楚啊
<phoenixlzx> alpha080: 那就是了...ThinkPad T420
<phoenixlzx> alpha080: 有optimus的功能...UEFI里也有设置
<alpha080> 呃，好像看人提过这问题，估计只能老老实实用intel那个小集成了
<alpha080> 自己去google吧，貌似希望不大。。。
<phoenixlzx> alpha080: intel SNB的集显性能也不错，就是...我不想浪费了独显
<Cherrot> 提交BUG把
<alpha080> 肯定有人提过了，自己搜索下
<phoenixlzx> 哦...去xorg提交，还是nvidia？
<Cherrot> phoenixlzx: Nvidia
<alpha080> 好早之前就在别的频道看到人哭诉过
<Cherrot> 哭诉……
<alpha080> 应该是nvidia
<phoenixlzx> 用开源的驱动也不行么？
<user8888> hi
<user8888> every bod
<phoenixlzx> 我原来arch也是这样挂掉了
<^k^> user8888, 好  ㍦ 
<alpha080> 那我就不知道了，上次那个人也是想要用闭源的
<user8888> 有搭建过ftp 服务器的同志没？
<user8888> 用file zilla server搭建ftp服务器，出了点问题
<user8888> 帮忙～～
<flay> 开源的有的软件有点问题
<aaronyy> 这年头用什么ftp阿
<gebjgd> 揍是。直接dropbox
<phoenixlzx> alpha080: 我无所谓，我又不用3D
<fivesheep> yo gebjgd
<phoenixlzx> alpha080: 开源的也不错，只要稳定就行
<user8888> aaronyy: ftp还落后了吗？
<alpha080> phoenixlzx: 不晓得，自己试试看吧，不过nouveau不怎么样
<user8888> gebjgd: dropbox也用
<alpha080> ftp适合局域网啊
<user8888> alpha080: 哦？
<alpha080> dropbox不是每个人都会装啊
<aaronyy> 局域网为什么不用nfs，samba阿
<user8888> 那要和别人共享文件，怎么比较方便？
<gebjgd> fivesheep, jo
<aaronyy> 直接用http好了
<user8888> d\fs20 ropbox许多人不会用\fs21
<alpha080> 临时的还是比较久？
<user8888> dropbox需要翻墙
<aaronyy> webdav也比ftp好阿
<Cherrot> user8888: 不需要了
<user8888> alpha080: 不一定，可能临时，可能很长时间
<gebjgd> user8888, u盘
<user8888> Cherrot: 啥不想要了？
<Cherrot> user8888: 不需要翻墙了啊
<alpha080> user8888: 临时的用 python -m SimpleHTTPServer 8080
<user8888> gebjgd: 相隔很远，难道用寄到？\fs21
<alpha080> 别人只要输入http://yourip就行了
<user8888> alpha080: ftp不好用吗？不是说最方便的文件共享还是ftp吗？
<lainme> Cherrot: 有些地区还要
<gebjgd> user8888, 邮件
<user8888> 因为我在自己家里搞了一个个人服务器
<alpha080> ddns?
<aaronyy> ftp很不方便的
<user8888> gebjgd: 100M以上呢？
<user8888> aaronyy: 为啥不方便？
<Cherrot> user8888: 那就FTP呗  既然你是服务器
<gebjgd> user8888, 网盘
<aaronyy> 因为需要两条网络通道，所以经常不通的
<gebjgd> user8888, 邮件分割压缩
<alpha080> 服务器当然就要ftp了
<aaronyy> 用什么都不ftp好
<aaronyy> 比
<user8888> aaronyy: 是对，现在碰到的问题就是，由于是内网，似乎有点问题
<aaronyy> 所以不要用
<Cherrot> user8888: 和内网有啥关系？
<alpha080> 端映射做了阿没有？
<gebjgd> user8888, qq邮箱 XD
<alpha080> 端口映射做了没有？
<user8888> Cherrot: 其中一个passive模式，不太弄得清楚
<void1> 内网需要显示传递真实ip，并且用被动模式
<alpha080> 开通dm啊z
<user8888> gebjgd: 不用国内邮箱
<alpha080> dmz
<aaronyy> ftp设计的时候假设客户端是公网的，有一个反向链接
<^k^> 新⇨ Arch发行版 • gnome3顶上的黑边能不能隐藏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334725 太宽，而且没有什么实际用处。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 nodig — 2011-06-11 14:49
<Cherrot> 原来这样啊
<aaronyy> 所以客户端要用passive，或者支持ftp的路由器
<user8888> aaronyy: 是的，无法显示目录，Google了，知道大概问题所在
<gebjgd> user8888, 原来是这样啊
<gebjgd> user8888, megaload fileshare
<Cherrot> 直接用路由器设置虚拟服务器不就行了？
<aaronyy> 如果用passive的话，服务器又需要有公网，所以两个人都没有公网ip，几乎不能用
<user8888> ftp的服务器设置的passive是不是对应客户端的主动模式？
<aaronyy> 不如http做个映射方便
<user8888> 因为我发现，现在不设置任何东西，\fs20 客户端passive链接没有问题\fs21
<void1> 两个人都没有公网当然是可以用的，需要服务器做好端口映射
<alpha080> 我刚才那个就是http用的
<user8888> 但是主动模式连接有问题，不能显示目录，就是说数据通道打不开
<gebjgd> OOOOoooo, 好。
<aaronyy> 如果你的服务器没有公网ip就不要折腾了
<user8888> aaronyy: 那ftp服务器设置来说，那种连接的兼容性最好？被动模式还是主动模式？
<user8888> aaronyy: 已经端口映射之类的都弄了
<aaronyy> 看哪一方有公网ip
<aaronyy> 如果服务器在路由器后面用主动
<user8888> 我就想，在ftp服务器这里设置一下，以后别人用ftp客户端可以兼容性比较好
<user8888> aaronyy: 如果服务器在路由器后面用主动----------------你是指服务器设置端主动吗？
<aaronyy> 那里还有好的ftp客户端？都不知道多少年没有发展了
<aaronyy> 客户端
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 女客户呢?已经起床走了
<gebjgd> ?
<user8888> file zilla server，开源的
<yao_ziyuan> mint 现在太好用了
 * Cherrot 要资源……
<aaronyy> ftp可能是除了tftp以外最落后的文件共享了
<user8888> aaronyy: 但是，我现在服务器在路由后面，没有任何设置的情况下，客户端用主动连接数据通路打不开，被动模式则没有问题\fs21
<user8888> aaronyy: 啊～～，不是吧
<user8888> aaronyy: 我怎么觉得目前来说还是比较方便的一种方式呢？
<aaronyy> 因为你没有用过更好的
<user8888> aaronyy: 那你说说，文件共享的方式，比较好的有哪些？
<fivesheep> gebjgd: maybe
<alpha080> 还是不错的，可以应急
<aaronyy> 直接http目录不方便吗？
<user8888> aaronyy: 大文件，500M以上的
<alpha080> 云在国内半死不活的
<void1> http下载一个目录的文件怎么办
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 你爽了?
<aaronyy> http也可以断点续传
<Cherrot> 直接HTTP不可以吗？
<user8888> alpha080: 对，在国内，云是不太可靠的
<Cherrot> void1: downthemall?
<user8888> alpha080: 环境太恶劣，所以，自己建服务器最保险，可能
<aaronyy> wget不就可以一个目录了
<aaronyy> 不知道用什么ftp，sftp也好一点
<void1> 难道要求所有人都有这些工具吗？
<alpha080> kde有个icould，以后可以去看看
<user8888> aaronyy: 你这种只是文件下载啊，如果要上传呢？\fs21
<gebjgd> 网盘完事
<user8888> aaronyy: 另外，还要管理呢？
<OOOOoooo> gebjgd: 恩，好。
<aaronyy> sftp
<user8888> aaronyy: 什么sftp？
<aaronyy> 自己去百度吧
<user8888> aaronyy: 安全ftp版本吗？
<user8888> aaronyy: 我看看
<alpha080> superftp XD
<aaronyy> ssh内置，什么都不用的
<aaronyy> 直接sftp就可以了，只要运行sshd就可以
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 没. 星期日去挖生蚝, 你来不
<user8888> alpha080: sftp -- secure file transfer program
<aaronyy> 也不用担心打不开第二条通道
<lainme> opera unite……
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 不喜欢吃那玩意
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 米国工业污染更严重
<user8888> aaronyy: 哪个软件可以搭建sftp？\fs21
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 有些地方的海湾东西可吃
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 再污染, 感觉也不如兲朝污染厉害
<user8888> filezilla似乎也行，但是那个要一个数字证书什么的
<aaronyy> 不用搭建，如果自己用只要运行sshd就可以了
<void1> sftp让不会用的人更加不会用
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 等我到orlando。你开车过来接我请我吃
<void1> 不会配置chroot的人更加危险
<void1> 速度慢
<aaronyy> 公开文件当让用http最好了
<user8888> 看目前来说，似乎还是ftp是王道啊～～
<aaronyy> sftp自己用就好了
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 没车...
<user8888> sshd那种，许多人不会用
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 租一辆啊
<user8888> ftp的话，浏览器直接支持，你要考虑许多人不太懂电脑啊
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 我们的客户里有个华裔dr. Lee
<void1> 在这连ftp都少有人会用的年代，不能期待谁都会使...
 * JQK 表示羡慕外籍人士的生活
<aaronyy> 那也可以webdav，直接可以连explorer
 * gebjgd 好久没用过ftp了
<user8888> void1: ftp浏览器直接支持
<aaronyy> 可读可写
<user8888> void1: 问题不太大
<Cherrot> user8888: 火狐支持么？
<aaronyy> 浏览器也不能写ftp
<gebjgd> 给个ssh过去完事
<Cherrot> user8888: 大多数浏览器只能匿名浏览下载把？
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 然后?
<aaronyy> 所以我建议用webdav阿
<aaronyy> explorer可以写webdav的
<myke2> explorere?
<aaronyy> 不过explorer以前也可以写ftp的，现在不知道
<myke2> explorer?
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 还没见过。一起过来喝茅台啊。你们米国便宜
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 我长这么大还没喝过茅台呢
<user8888> Cherrot: 可以输入密码\fs21
<user8888> Cherrot: 应该是全部支持的\fs21
<minigun762> 记得有朋友说mac os里有种中文字体，很大很全来着，叫什么名字?
<Cherrot> user8888: 那看来我out了~ 好久不用FTP了
<aaronyy> ftp最大的问题还是密码明文吧
<Cherrot> aaronyy: 嗯哪 轻易就可以嗅探到
<aaronyy> 所以现在除了公共ftp，没有人用有用户的发ftp了
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我不喜欢酒精饮料. 我请你喝可乐吧.
<user8888> aaronyy: 哦？这样？\fs21
<happyaron> 。。。
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 靠。可乐白给我都不喝
<user8888> Cherrot: 这样？那看来真的需要用sftp了\fs21
<aaronyy> 公共ftp还不如http方便
<Cherrot> user8888: 如果安全性很重要的话
<user8888> 这是第三步，在这之前，我要走好第二步
<user8888> Cherrot: 不管怎样，密码无论如何也不能让别人知道的\fs21
<user8888> aaronyy: 用sftp不是就解决了吗？
<Cherrot> user8888: 那就用SFTP或者别的把。局域网内获取你的明文包简单的要死
<gebjgd> user8888, 新艳照门?
<aaronyy> 现在除了ftp其他办法都可以没有明文密码的
<user8888> Cherrot: \fs20 sftp总不会了，现在对网络安全还是比较注意到\fs21
<aaronyy> http至少可以digest
<aaronyy> 如果不是https的
<user8888> gebjgd: 怎么的也要注意一下，
<Cherrot> SFTP要申请CA根证书把？
<aaronyy> sftp直接用密钥就更安全了
<user8888> aaronyy: 现在对输入密码的地方，不是https开头的，基本不用
<user8888> Cherrot: 不会这么麻烦吧？CA根证书？
<Cherrot> 我不清楚 公钥不可信不知道有么有问题 得看客户端的设置把
<gebjgd> ssh多好
<aaronyy> 或者https
<gebjgd> 直接sftp client
<aaronyy> 实在没有必要折腾什么ftp
<gebjgd> 省掉很多了
<user8888> gebjgd: 啥意思？
<user8888> 直接sftp?那也要ftp服务器端支持的啊
<user8888> sftp也是在ftp的基础上吗加一个证书而已吧
<aaronyy> 和ftp一点关系都没有
<aaronyy> openssh内置服务器
<Cherrot> soga  学习了
<user8888> aaronyy: 你说的sftp,不是In computing, the SSH File Transfer Protocol, (sometimes called Secure File Transfer Protocol, Secure FTP)
<aaronyy> 我更你说了只要运行sshd就可以sftp了，什么都不用设置的
<user8888> 我在file zilla server里面看到过这样的设置
<user8888> aaronyy: 这样吗？我看看
<user8888> aaronyy: 那客户端用什么软件？
<Cherrot> 嗯哪  我刚才犯糊涂了
<lainme> user8888: openssh
<aaronyy> 你直接在命令行里打sftp，windows用winscp
<user8888> lainme: 客户端呢？
<gebjgd> user8888, filezilla
<Cherrot> user8888: FTP客户端很多都支持的
<user8888> lainme: windows下面用的
<Cherrot> Win下的FlashFXP 也可以
<gebjgd> user8888, 通吃了所有平台
<lainme> user8888: openssh就带这个阿，直接敲sftpxxx
<user8888> Cherrot: 这样，看来out很久了\fs21
<user8888> 那windows做服务器的情况下，要怎么搭建这个sftp？
<Cherrot> user8888: 我刚才把SSH和SSL搅了……
<gebjgd> user8888, 我们都资本主义了。你还在原始社会
<flay> 刚把openoffice干了
<aaronyy> 苹果上的cyberduck比较好，windos我觉得winscp还可以
<user8888> Cherrot: 刚看了，的确是弄错了
<gebjgd> user8888, 出门左转#windows 去问吧
<aaronyy> 没有用过其他的
<Cherrot> user8888: 惭愧中……
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 直接filezilla
<aaronyy> 很丑
<user8888> Cherrot: 哈，我也被弄晕了，那个叫ftps
<Cherrot> user8888: 不过SSH也可以CA认证的
<user8888> gebjgd: 没有windows啊
<aaronyy> 何苦呢
<user8888> gebjgd: 就不能直接说一个啊
<Cherrot> user8888: Filezilla跨平台
<user8888> Cherrot: 那就不用了，我就要稍微安全一些就可以
<aaronyy> 夸平台的一般都比较难看
<gebjgd> user8888, 我们直接忽略win用户的感受
<zcf115> 请问如何将metacity换成emerald
<user8888> Cherrot: 是啊，filezilla跨平台，所以我用这个，但是好像没有看到有sftp的设置，我找找
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 能用就行了。
<Cherrot> user8888: 有的 添加站点的服务器类型
<user8888> aaronyy: 难看一些没有关系，反正又很少看
<aaronyy> gebjgd, 但是明明有更好的
<user8888> aaronyy: 再说了，我觉得挺好看的，哈哈
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 比如?
<Cherrot> user8888: 支持FTP SFTP FTPS FTPES
<m_9527> .
<gebjgd> aaronyy, winscp不跨平台
<nick> hi
<aaronyy> gebjgd, 但是每个平台都有各自的阿
<^k^> nick, 好  ㍧ 
<user8888> Cherrot: 你说的是客户端吧？
<Cherrot> ^k^: 为什么我说 hi 你就不理我！
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 普通用户基本就是弱智级别的智商。不要盼望他们去学新软件
<user8888> Cherrot: 服务器的设置中，我没有看到过啊
<Cherrot> user8888: 难道我又犯浑了……我以为你问客户端……
<^k^> Cherrot, 这完全是上帝的计划的一部分。  ㍧ 
<Cherrot> user8888: 我没用过file zilla server.
<user8888> gebjgd: 你的思路有问题，有问题
<gebjgd> user8888, 什么问题?
<lainme> hi
<^k^> lainme, 好  ㍧ 
<Cherrot> hi
<user8888> gebjgd: 哈，软件就是给普通用户用的，你让他们没法用，当然是你的问题了
<^k^> Cherrot, 好  ㍧ 
<user8888> gebjgd: 这一点，苹果之类的公司做的还是不错的
<user8888> 设计软件的原则就是简单
<gebjgd> user8888, 对。把用户当傻逼
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 可用户地确实傻逼啊
<Cherrot> 大部分
<aaronyy> 不知道我推荐的两个软件哪里难用
<gebjgd> Cherrot, 所以那么少人用linux
<user8888> aaronyy: 你刚说的那个winscp吗？
<user8888> aaronyy: 另外还有哪个？
<aaronyy> winscp是客户端
<aaronyy> 没有了
<aaronyy> 还有一个是苹果上的
<user8888> aaronyy: 客户端不重要，许多软件支持
<user8888> aaronyy: 我要找个服务器端的
<aaronyy> sftp服务器不需要软件
<user8888> windows平台下面的
<Cherrot> Win
<user8888> aaronyy: linux下面，我知道本身就有
<aaronyy> windows下用什么服务器
<aaronyy> windows自带IIS
<user8888> aaronyy: 自己用用的私人服务器，运行bt，emule等软件，不知道linux下面有没有好一些的可以远程操作的
<aaronyy> 可以用webdav，也没有必要用什么ftp
<user8888> aaronyy: 自带iis可以直接支持sftp吗？
<aaronyy> 支持webdav
<gebjgd> iis...
<user8888> webdav？我看看
<gebjgd> 你还知道什么啊
<aaronyy> windows其实可以远程共享的
<aaronyy> 只要用\\ip就可以了
<user8888> aaronyy: iis开了就可以了吗？
<user8888> aaronyy: 那我倒要看看了
<aaronyy> 我也没有用过
<user8888> windows的那个远程桌面感觉有点危险，而且不通用
<aaronyy> 没有危险，很安全的
<user8888> 所以目前是找找linux下面和windows下面都通用的，顺带学习一下服务器端一些软件的设置
<aaronyy> 是加密的
<gebjgd> user8888, 远程桌面随便用。linux下直接rdesktop
<aaronyy> 其实如果网速满的华用teamviewer更好
<aaronyy> 慢
<user8888> gebjgd: 这样吗？我对远程桌面总是抱有一种恐惧感
<user8888> aaronyy: 是的，而且太慢
<Evanescence> 怎么登录samba的啊，比如linux登录samba，和windows登录samba？
<user8888> aaronyy: 远程桌面的初衷应该是远程协助用的，不是管理用的
<gebjgd> user8888, 感觉你要知道的东西有很多。去看书吧
<aaronyy> Evanescence, gnome不是直接可以浏览的
<Evanescence> aaronyy: 我是在awesome下
<aaronyy> user8888, windows下有两个不同的
<aaronyy> 远程协助和远程桌面
<user8888> gebjgd: 现在要用啊
<aaronyy> 都是加密的，一点都不用担心
<user8888> aaronyy: 差不多，似乎，我用那个给别人弄过\fs21
<nick> kde4和gnome3那个爽？
<aaronyy> Evanescence, sambaclient?
<user8888> aaronyy: 帮着小白整一些小白问题吧
<aaronyy> Evanescence, 或者mount -t cifs
<Evanescence> aaronyy: 你也不清楚？我看着好像有两种不同的登录方式，
<aaronyy> 恩，经常碰到登录的问题，我也搞不定
<Evanescence> aaronyy: 还是继续看官方文档，就samba的文档又长又难看TMD
<masaka> masaka
<aaronyy> 客户端好好吧，samba的服务器确实够复杂的
<user8888> WebDAV似乎是一个好东西
<aaronyy> 也过时了吧
<aaronyy> 不过你用用够了
<user8888> aaronyy: 啥意思，webdav也过时了？
<user8888> aaronyy: 不是这样吧？这个世界变化太快了吧？
<aaronyy> 也很多年没有发展了，仅次而已
<user8888> aaronyy: 是很成熟了还是说没有发展前途？
<aaronyy> 现在流行云阿
<user8888> aaronyy: 或者遇到发展瓶颈了？
<aaronyy> 是没有前途
<user8888> WebDAV 还有很多话题，比如 WebDAV 完全可以取代 FTP。WebDAV 至少在以下几个方面对 FTP 具有压倒性优势：
<aaronyy> 微软现在的live mesh用最新的技术
<user8888> 看着网络上说，还挺兴奋的。咋就又过时了呢？
<aaronyy> 现在早就不用这些技术了
<aaronyy> 微软出了很多新的东西
<user8888> 云这种东西，应该是网速足够快比较实用的
<user8888> 你看看现在中国的网络，哪行啊～～～
<masaka> 主要是宽带太贵，慢我都忍了
<user8888> 特别是云的安全性，在天朝，根本就没有安全性可言啊，你敢把艳照放云上，特别是中国的云上？
<masaka> user8888: haha
<aaronyy> 用微软的云应该还可以
<flay> 国外难道敢放？傻子才放。
<aaronyy> 至少是加密的
<masaka> 先加密撒
<masaka> gpg
<aaronyy> 何苦呢
<user8888> aaronyy: 但是中国的出口宽带限制啊，而且白名单快实现了，国外的以后也很难用了
<masaka> 以后肿么办
<user8888> flay: 国外当然会好很多了
<flay> 以后就上局域网呗。
<aaronyy> 其实微软的速度还可以，在美国西岸的
<user8888> flay: 厂商敢看个人用户的私人照片，铁定死掉
<flay> 没那么神 不要想的那么美好
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 你是在米国。站着说话不腰疼
<user8888> aaronyy: 唉，不说了，还是帮我看看，自己的私人服务器，搭建文件管理的好方法吧
<user8888> aaronyy: 目前我比较倾向于sftp
<user8888> 正在折腾中～～～
<gebjgd> 据说天朝的网络不错了
<aaronyy> windows上好像没有什么sftp服务器吧，除了cygwin
<user8888> gebjgd: 哈，这个笑话够劲～～
<aaronyy> 可能微软的unix支持？
<gebjgd> user8888, 很多地方光纤到户了
<user8888> aaronyy: 不是吧，怎么惨，那看来要建linux服务器了
<user8888> gebjgd: 似乎是传说，现在的宽带费用感觉很贵啊
<masaka> gebjgd: 你在帝都？
<user8888> gebjgd: 特别是访问国外网站，根本就是龟速
<gebjgd> user8888, 相反德国这破地方还有1m的不到的宽带呢
<^k^> 新⇨ 华东校区 • 江苏大学ubuntu（linux）爱好者。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334730 希望大家多多支持ubuntu哟！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 迁寻佰渡 — 2011-06-11 15:24
<user8888> gebjgd: 平均宽带，中国排很后面的，
<gebjgd> user8888, 所以你知足吧。
<myke2> gebjgd: 光纤到户?
<user8888> gebjgd: 数据说话
<gebjgd> user8888, 那是废话。人多地方大
<masaka> ...
<aaronyy> speedtest.net上面有各地的平均速度
<gebjgd> user8888, alpha080分母大
<user8888> gebjgd: 韩国的平均宽带好像是10M，那个才大啊
<masaka> 啥时候村里拉宽带了就回去
<gebjgd> user8888, 看人口和面积
<user8888> gebjgd: 你错了，那个和人没有关系，\fs21
<user8888> gebjgd: 是说宽带的接入情况\fs21
<user8888> gebjgd: 中国许多地方可能还是拨号上网呢！\fs21
<gebjgd> user8888, 那是怎么算的？
<gebjgd> user8888, 所以说阿。欧洲有些地方还没网络呢。
<user8888> gebjgd: 没网络就不算了
<gebjgd> user8888, 你一个国家的面积顶一个大洲了
<gebjgd> user8888, 你的数据能不吃亏么
<user8888> 是接入宽带速度，又不是说每个人的宽带速度
<gebjgd> user8888, 天朝接入速度挺快的了
<gebjgd> user8888, 都和你说了。我在德国这里，很多家庭下载不到80k/s
<gebjgd> user8888, 你平衡了么？
<user8888> gebjgd: 很多？\fs21
<gebjgd> user8888, 是啊
<aaronyy> gebjgd, 不可能吧
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 线路问题。太老
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 服务商支持到16m，这条街就支持1m最大
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 你怎么办？
<user8888> gebjgd: 3G网络那边怎么样？\fs21
<aaronyy> 那怎么不用3G手机阿
<user8888> gebjgd: 国外的3G应该是如火如荼啊
<aaronyy> 美国已经在吵4G了
<gebjgd> user8888, aaronyy 哈哈。你以为运营商是傻逼阿？ 走流量
<user8888> gebjgd: 美国不是已经包月不限流量了吗？
<user8888> 我看到过香港的资费，那个便宜啊，好像美国也是一个字，便宜
<aaronyy> 只有一个公司
<aaronyy> 一般2G 25美元左右
<gebjgd> user8888, 我不在米国。问 aaronyy
<alpha080> 这么便宜啊
<alpha080> 受不了阿
<myke2> 2G?
<aaronyy> 如果要用笔记本的话至少45美元一个月，最低计划
<user8888> aaronyy: 没有不限流量的吗？
<gebjgd> user8888, 反正我用的是10欧元。包月。就300mb，之后gprs
<aaronyy> 有两个公司有，不过好像一个要取消了
<gebjgd> user8888, 不可能不限制流量的
<alpha080> 10欧元不贵啊
<gebjgd> alpha080, å°±300mb
<user8888> gebjgd: 你这个不是和天朝一样了吗？德国看来3G发展还不行啊\fs21
<gebjgd> alpha080, 最便宜的
<alpha080> 偶这边20rmb 才150mb
<gebjgd> user8888, 欧洲都这样。不是发展不行
<gebjgd> user8888, 3g是用来通话的，都下载了。别人怎么打电话？
<gebjgd> user8888, 运营商不是傻逼
<alpha080> http://software.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/06/11/0526239&from=rss
<user8888> gebjgd: 这个就你说不对了，科技促进消费，本身就是双赢的
<gebjgd> user8888, 怎么不对？
<gebjgd> user8888, 哪国都一样，没有不限制流量的3G网络
<aaronyy> 美国的verizon和sprint是不限的，不过只能用手机
<gebjgd> user8888, 你随便去问。都是有条件的限制你的最大流量。不然怎么赚钱阿
<user8888> 美国有，我看到过，新加坡也有
<aaronyy> 不能接其他设备吧
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 长不了
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 德国一开始也有。后来取消了
<alpha080> 公务员面试模拟软件 1.1 for Linux发布
<user8888> 之所以限制，是因为基站承受不了，所以就发展4G
<aaronyy> 已经很久了吧，我其实2G的计划都用不掉200M
<gebjgd> user8888, 显然阿
<user8888> aaronyy: 用手机作为hotspot不行吗？
<alpha080> 智能手机表示2G正常
<Evanescence> 在bash中检查参数$1是否存在，用if怎么表达？
<aaronyy> 可以阿，要另外加钱
<user8888> aaronyy: 好像也挺便宜的吧？
<gebjgd> user8888, 买的没有卖的精
<aaronyy> user8888, 45美元4G
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 包月的多少钱？
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 哦。还是限制流量的阿
<user8888> gebjgd: 这个要看成本了
<user8888> 所谓的便宜，是相对收入来说的
<aaronyy> gebjgd, 45美元只能用手机
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 我是问不限制流量的
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 多少钱一个月
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 3G的流量
<aaronyy> 好像sprint的80美元，所有unlimited text, voice ,data
<myke2> USA手机多发达啊?
<user8888> aaronyy: 对啊，这个好啊\fs21
<user8888> unlimited
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 80美元不限制流量，一直3G速度？
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 最短2年合同把？
<alpha080> 那感情爽啊
<aaronyy> gebjgd, 80美元包括电话了阿，不过我没有用过那个公司的
<gebjgd> alpha080, 出国你就满足了
<alpha080> 出不了国啊
<gebjgd> user8888, 你也就踏实了。力争出国。别的都是废话
<aaronyy> 3G其实一般吧，人多的地方其实挺慢的
<alpha080> 没技术没金钱投资啊
<user8888> gebjgd: 哈，这个对
<gebjgd> alpha080, tofel gre，拿
<user8888> 目前的天朝，有点乌烟瘴气
<gebjgd> alpha080, 卖屁股
<myke2> toefl?
<masaka> 目前还不错
<gebjgd> user8888, 哪里不乌烟瘴气？
<alpha080> 偶英语才可怜巴巴的四级而已，gre?omg
<user8888> gebjgd: 你不在天朝，感受不到
<aaronyy> gebjgd, 我看了以下笔记本的接入没有不限流量的
<aaronyy> 10美元1G
<alpha080> 还是当年为了毕业证书拼命滴
<gebjgd> aaronyy, user8888 你看。绝对都限制流量的
<user8888> gebjgd: 听说德国经济恢复很快，感觉到了没\fs21
<alpha080> 现在的小子真幸福啊，都不用这些
<user8888> aaronyy: 不对吧？我查查别的国家的
<gebjgd> user8888,没有。还那样
<gebjgd> user8888, 你别以为资本主义国家的月亮比天朝的就圆
<aaronyy> user8888, 这里还有wimax是不限流量的
<gebjgd> user8888, 天朝很圆了
<user8888> gebjgd: 上次看新闻，还说德国就业率达到历史新低，说缺技术工人，我正想去呢\fs21
<gebjgd> user8888, 你要有欧美的学历
<gebjgd> user8888, 天朝的学历不认
<user8888> gebjgd: 缺口在200万左右什么的，说要引进移民人才\fs21
<alpha080> 恩，我们出去都是没学历的...
<alpha080> 去德国貌似还要考试吧？
<gebjgd> user8888, 我就是这部分移民
<aaronyy> 加拿大的技术移民不是很容易的
<gebjgd> alpha080, 德语
<user8888> gebjgd: 你在读书还是工作？\fs21
<alpha080> 好像考过了承认你学历
<gebjgd> user8888, 上班了
<alpha080> 不仅仅是德语考试
<user8888> gebjgd: 你离开天朝多久了？\fs21
<alpha080> 老子还要拖家带口啊
<gebjgd> user8888, 5
<user8888> gebjgd: 离开天朝就了，就幻想着天朝的好处\fs21
<alpha080> 还不如直接到鼓浪屿游到金门呢
<aaronyy> alpha080, 移民签证都可以带家属的吧
<user8888> gebjgd: 这是华人的普遍现象\fs21
<gebjgd> user8888, 不是，你是告诉你。要么就出国，要么就踏踏实实在祖国母亲的怀抱里好好工作
<gebjgd> user8888, 不要怨天尤人
<alpha080> 祖国跟母亲是两码事情吧
<user8888> gebjgd: 哈，怨天尤人也没什么了\fs21
<user8888> gebjgd: 认清事实就行。\fs21
<gebjgd> user8888, 天天吃着天朝的毒大米。喝着辐射水，还抱怨这不好那不好就不对了
<gebjgd> user8888, XD
<user8888> gebjgd: 难道还欺骗自己说天朝好，\fs21
<gebjgd> user8888, 哥们。出国把。考研
<gebjgd> user8888, 读博
<aaronyy> 或者避难
<alpha080> nnnd,走，过去把gebjgd抓回来，txjjtds
<gebjgd> user8888, 当初我的大学同学一半都在海外
<user8888> gebjgd: 想办法能够肉身翻墙\fs21
<user8888> gebjgd: 不错啊\fs21
<gebjgd> user8888, 考研。读博
<flay> 避难？
<alpha080> 去美国每年避难名额才6000啊，跟中奖似的
<gebjgd> user8888, 最简单的办法
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 避难没戏。除非学李叔叔
<user8888> gebjgd: 那到是，读书出国是最好的\fs21
<aaronyy> alpha080, 那是在国外申请的名额
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 但是估计没出门就被居委会老大妈镇压了
<aaronyy> 在美国国内申请没有限制
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 怪不得凤姐成为你的同胞了
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 你幸福了
<alpha080> 哎，一把年纪了读不动书了
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 天朝人民松了口气
<user8888> 这里有没有清华的或者北大的？
<alpha080> /iq -- > 0
<user8888> alpha080: 啥？你是？
<alpha080> 那学校的基本跑出去了，还赖在irc做什么
<alpha080> 偶才不是，偶就一三流院校毕业
<gebjgd> alpha080, user8888 archlinux-cn里有个清华的
<gebjgd> alpha080, user8888 估计以后也要留学的
<alpha080> 呃，然后捏？
<user8888> alpha080: 飞天？那总还得偶尔来人间吧\fs21
<alpha080> 欢迎疼猪归来~
<gebjgd> user8888, tenzu 疼博士就是你的偶像
<aaronyy> 哪里有archlinux-cn?
<user8888> gebjgd: 主要是瞻仰一下最高学府的神仙们！！
<alpha080> 恩哼，去鸟新加坡那鸟不拉丝的地方
<gebjgd> user8888, 人家留洋读博。拿到了学位。就留在破国了
<gebjgd> alpha080, XD
<user8888> 这个是清华北大的吗？\fs21
<alpha080> 一个连哲学系都没有的地方，有啥好留的
<myke2> aaronyy: OFTC
<myke2> alpha080: 不是freenode
<user8888> gebjgd: 那铁定了
<user8888> 要我出国了，也一般不会回来了，
<alpha080> 而且我爱吃口香糖。。。
<gebjgd> user8888, 清华北大不是衡量标准，挣钱多才是标准
<alpha080> 那也不去破国
<aaronyy> myke2, 也没有看见
<user8888> gebjgd:学校好了，氛围不一样，而且全是精英，环境影响人，一般出来都不太简单\fs21
<aaronyy> 北大的人比较能挣钱
<gebjgd> user8888, 我也不是清华北大的。照样很多人出国
<gebjgd> user8888, 牛逼的人都去米国了
<user8888> gebjgd: 你学校也很好了
<user8888> gebjgd: 母校哪个？\fs21
<gebjgd> user8888, 像我这样不行的就来德国了
<user8888> 清华北大只是比较具有代表性而已
<gebjgd> user8888, 你猜
<flay> 只要是科班出来的博士 出个国应该不难
<alpha080> 不一定
<gebjgd> flay, 需要外语能力的
<user8888> gebjgd: 没法猜，能出国的学校应该还是比较多的，一半其实也不多\fs21
<flay> 德语我就记得有句 狗蹲茅坑
<alpha080> 像偶跟外国妹子聊天都是抓瞎啊。。。
<alpha080> 只会，hi,so hot!,byebye
<user8888> alpha080: 你太搞笑了，哈哈\fs21
<flay> gebjgd: 都博士了 外语应该都不错了吧 研究生就要读大量的外文文献
<gebjgd> flay, 不好说。万一中文学博士呢？
<alpha080> 未必，上次看到电视里一日本博士压根不会英语
<alpha080> 物理学的
<flay> 中文博士那就呆中国好了
<aaronyy> 日本人？
<aaronyy> 还是在日本的中国博士？
<alpha080> 唉，偶跟人视频老被当成日本人。。。
<gebjgd> alpha080, 因为你长的猥亵？
<alpha080> 猥亵个头
<gebjgd> alpha080, 那你女儿好看不了
<gebjgd> alpha080, 娃娃亲取消
<alpha080> 偶只露出头发都会被当日本人啊
<aaronyy> 在那里视频阿
<alpha080> 瓷器国没啥名气
<aaronyy> chatroulette?
<user8888> gebjgd: 德国就一点不太好，据说没有什么幽默感，那气氛就差了\fs21
<alpha080> 上次还有人问我为啥你没辫子...
<user8888> gebjgd: 给点提示，我来猜猜你是哪里的～～
<alpha080> 我说我反清复明
<myke2> alpha080: 反清复明怎么说
<alpha080> aaronyy: 是啊
<gebjgd> user8888, 天朝就一点不好。据说没有互联网自由。拿气氛就差了
<aaronyy> 那里有人说话阿，我都没有敢打开来看过
<alpha080> 反正腐呗
<alpha080> 其实现在还好
<myke2> alpha080: anti-*?
<alpha080> 以前一大堆男淫
<alpha080> 受不了
<user8888> gebjgd: 哈，德国有一点比较好，总想着统治世界，搞不好就成功了，一战的拿破仑，二战的希特勒，厉害啊
<alpha080> i hate naked man!!!
<alvin_rxg> 拿破仑？
<myke2> user8888: 拿破仑???
<alpha080> 拿破仑泪奔啊
<user8888> myke2: sorry，哈，法国人
<gebjgd> user8888, 你真丢脸。。。
<myke2> user8888: ......
<alpha080> 人家科西嘉人
<gebjgd> user8888, 历史帝
<gebjgd> user8888, 你这个id没法要了。
 * user8888 四周找地洞，发现后立马钻进去了～～～
<alpha080> 不过asian在chatroulette不太受欢迎
<alpha080> 妹子见我都是直接关了。。
<gebjgd> alpha080, 我一般只看。不开视频
<gebjgd> alpha080, XD
<aaronyy> 这年头，我都没有看过
<alvin_rxg> 土豆啊土豆啊，你的 css 丢哪去了……
<alpha080> 不过上次见过一个在福建福州的希腊人
<alpha080> 很好玩
<alpha080> 世界真小
<myke2> 哈, 未必
<myke2> 如果你能看见猿人就强了
<aaronyy> 你不穿衣服的话，人家就不会关了吧
<alpha080> 呃，这厮旁边有国内的家伙
<alpha080> aaronyy: 这个= =
<alpha080> 上次还有个妹子问我是不是15岁。。。崩溃
<aaronyy> 至少也要topless阿
<alpha080> 话说偶也是大叔级人物鸟
<alpha080> gmail再次不能。。。
<masaka> fetmail ok
<aaronyy> 什么fetmail?
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 为什么我一打开中端就会显示“export：找不到命令 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334736 我一打开中端就会显示“export：找不到命令 有谁能告诉我为什么么。。谢谢。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 w648795256 — 2011-06-11 16:44
<masaka> 命令行邮件客户端
<masaka> mail太少了...
<masaka> testing
<^k^> masaka, ....  ㍩ 
<pityonline> test
<^k^> pityonline, ....  ㍩ 
<Tommy__> 大家好啊
<^k^> Tommy__, 好  ㍩ 
<Tommy__> 有用backtrack5的么？
<masaka> 什么?
<Tommy__> backtrack5
<Tommy__> system
<Tommy__> 伊，没人回答了，这是咋回事？
<masaka> 没无线网卡，so  没用过...
<Tommy__> 额？
<Tommy__> 没说这个一定用来破解无线网啊，
<masaka> 那你用来做啥？做桌面？
<Tommy__> 我用来做的就是桌面
<Tommy__> 装在U盘上，感常还不错，用一时，如果好就装在硬盘上
<masaka> 帖个图瞅瞅撒
<Faaarmer> 遇到个个问题，nautilus右键菜单--脚本--转换图片至JPG格式，这个怎么调整图片压缩质量啊？
<Tommy__> 等下，我来贴
<masaka> o
<Tommy__> 贴图地方哪里／
 * masaka 准备去买彩票，求一组号……
<masaka> Tommy__: mail算了
<masaka> Tommy__: /msg 给你了
 * masaka 准备去买彩票，求一组号……
 * draketang .............
<microcai> masaka:  1989 0604
<happyaron> 谁在用pdns？
<happyaron> pdnsd
<masaka> microcai: 中了我MAIL你...
<wzlxx> rm -rf /dir1/dir2/dir3/  这个命令会向上递归吗？
<aaronyy> 不会
<wzlxx> 什么情况下会？
<wzlxx> 我今天遇到一件怪事，把我的上层目录都删除了
<aaronyy> 不可能
<ofan> wzlxx: ln -s / /dir1/dir2
<wzlxx> 不会的，我不会那么无聊的
<wzlxx> 再说了也没有权限
<ofan> 举个例子
<wzlxx> linux rm删除的文件怎么找回来
<microcai> wzlxx: 去回收站
<wzlxx> rm删的
<microcai> wzlxx: 去回收站
<wzlxx> rm 删除的回收站里没有吧…
<ofan> wzlxx: lost+found
<wzlxx> ofan: 具体点说下…
<Kandu> Faaarmer: 只能多寫幾個腳本來了
<wzlxx> ofan: lost+found不是以为对视的文件才放到那里的嘛？
<freeayu> 应该是回不来了
<ofan> wzlxx: ext?
<wzlxx> ofan: ext4
<marvin-42> diaoxianle ?
<zkwlx> 是的
 * microcai svn 不熟悉，求助
 * microcai 如何导入一个 svn 仓库？就是把服务器上的全部历史都搞到本地来
<edison0354> microcai: svn co?
<microcai> edison0354: 那只能搞出当前的副本
<edison0354> microcai: 额，git clone下来是有历史的
<happyaron> MaskRay: git svn
<happyaron> microcai: git svn
<happyaron> MaskRay: 发错人了
<microcai> edison0354: 就是累死 git clone 那样的，我要把 svn 全部历史搞下来。然后用 git svn 转化到 git 仓库
<MaskRay> happyaron: o
<gebjgd> user8888, 还在呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 街上没啥美女了
 * microcai 因为我要要使用别的脚本导出 svn 里的很多别的信息。
<wzlxx> linux下有什么数据恢复软件？
<happyaron> microcai: git svn 直接能clone svn
<happyaron> microcai: 有病才用svn下载历史再用git svn本地转化
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嗯，降温了
<gebjgd> wzlxx, 不需要恢复
<microcai> happyaron: 我需要在 svn 仓库上运行别的脚本。不弄到本地要慢死。
<user8888> gebjgd: 挂着\fs21
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 别老说这样的话
<freeayu> alvin_rxg hi
<gebjgd> wzlxx, 弄btrfs raid0
<alvin_rxg> freeayu: ya?
<happyaron> microcai: 那就爱莫能助了。
<wzlxx> gebjgd: ext4文件系统，因为脚本里的一点问题，把我home里的重要资料都删了
<gebjgd> wzlxx, 那估计完了
<wzlxx> perl脚本，以前写的，后来我又改了改，结果少写了一点东西
<^k^> 新⇨ 影音多媒体 • 弱弱的问一下：为什么重启后audacious的播放列表无效了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334743 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 nainai007 — 2011-06-11 18:07
<gebjgd> wzlxx, 死了这份心把
<gebjgd> wzlxx, 估计没救了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 39内核了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 还是32
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 可怜的娃。我2004年的机器都能上39内核
<wzlxx> T_T
<alvin_rxg> 好像除了 btrfs，没别的需要的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 恩
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 准备买个dockstar
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那无所谓了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 上drbd
<alvin_rxg> 啥？
<zkwlx> 等3.0就更新→_→
<happyaron> btrfs的谨慎上39内核
<happyaron> 能用2.6.38暂时别升级39
<gebjgd> happyaron, 为什么？
<happyaron> gebjgd: 有个bug
<gebjgd> happyaron, 公司的机器已经上了
<happyaron> gebjgd: 虽然不丢失数据，但是有可能导致需要手工处理恢复
<gebjgd> happyaron, fsck.btrfs的那个把？
<happyaron> gebjgd: 不是
<gebjgd> happyaron, 那还没遇到
<gebjgd> happyaron, 公司用的raid0
<happyaron> gebjgd: 已经好几个人遇到了
<gebjgd> happyaron, 不怕
<happyaron> gebjgd: 数据不会丢，就是麻烦
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 需要 btrfs-zero-log
<MaskRay> 3.0.0-rc2+，ext4，没发现问题
<ofan> 3.0...
<wzssyqa> MaskRay: btrfs 的问题
 * microcai svnsync 就可以了。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 3.0-rc2 有啥问题吗？
<houge> 看来真的有朋友已经升级内核到3.0了
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 遇到这种问题本来就是小概率事件
 * NoIE 我最近得了一种病，只要看到月亮，我就想用用枪打他。
<happyaron> en
<imtxc> NoIE: 没有想叫一声么～
<happyaron> wzssyqa: git://anonscm.debian.org/chinese/zhcon.git
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 帮我看看，为啥编译出来的东西配置文件找/usr/etc/zhcon.conf
<microcai> happyaron:  configure --sysconfdir=/etc 没加
<imtxc> TTY里面，必须装zhcon才能显示中文么
<microcai> imtxc: 不是的
<happyaron> microcai: dh_auto_configure 自动传递这个参数
<imtxc> microcai: 那 我的都显示的方块块，以前是用ZHCON解决的
<microcai> imtxc: 有内核补丁可以直接 raw tty 显示中文
<imtxc> microcai: 这样的啊。
<microcai> happyaron: 那可能是 zhcon 的 configure 没有做好。
<happyaron> imtxc: microcai 那个不能输入中文，lol
<happyaron> microcai: 你帮我看看？
<microcai> happyaron: autohell 嘛，那些SB搞不定很正常。
<wzssyqa> microcai: 那个能作成单独发行的模块吗？
<imtxc> happyaron: 我的目标是能显示中文就得。
<MaskRay> microcai: autohell 是什么？
<microcai> happyaron: 在写！！！
<happyaron> microcai: 不要重写，帮我找个workaround就行
<happyaron> imtxc: 哦
<cuihao> 我愕然在WebQQ发现一只Tux，然后发现ttyN控制台也被TX抄袭了。
<happyaron> microcai: autotools <=> autofools <=> autohell
<happyaron> 额
<happyaron> MaskRay: ^
<MaskRay> happyaron: 讨厌 autotools 的人取的名字？
<happyaron> MaskRay: 嗯。
<pointer> 啊大家好
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 	$(mkinstalldirs) $(prefix)/etc
<wzssyqa> 	$(INSTALL_DATA) $(srcdir)/zhcon.conf $(prefix)/etc/zhcon.conf
<wzssyqa> happyaron: Makefile.am 里
<pityonline> cuihao: 我也发现 webqq 上的 tux 了
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: today log 能换成 txt 的不？
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 可以
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 你喜欢txt的？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 用 $(DESTDIR)/etc/zhcon.conf ?
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 不是， firefox 渲染比较慢
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 不是吧，需要再单独定义 configdir 的吧？
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 好的
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 我来试一试
<wzssyqa> 如果是只想用，找找makefile.in 该该里边就行了
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 如果想弄好，还是完善下makefile.am 吧
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 要autoreconf的，已经patch了一些，没法直接用makefile.in
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 那你就参考下别的软件，完善下吧
<happyaron> ing
<masaka> ...
<happyaron> iGnome: 拜神
<edison0354> iGnome: 拜神
<edison0354> masaka: 你的ID很好……
<gebjgd> masaka, 妈洒卡
<masaka> edison0354: :-)
<masaka> gebjgd: ..
<happyaron> wzssyqa: microcai src/zhcon.cpp:126
<happyaron> 这悲剧写法
<snoopy2556> 现在能登陆gtalk吗？empathy为啥不能登陆了？
<microcai> happyaron: ?
<happyaron> microcai: hardcode 的 config 文件位置
<microcai> zhangkaixuan:  zhcon 这个SB程序。居然用 cpp 写。
<microcai> happyaron:    zhcon 这个SB程序。居然用 cpp 写。
<happyaron> microcai: 但你不能不承认，用起来挺方便
<microcai> happyaron: 方便个毛。哪有内核支持的汉字方便
<happyaron> microcai: 人家不需要重新编译内核
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 好了
<alvin_rxg> thx
<happyaron> microcai: 你整进mainline我也支持你。
<microcai> happyaron: 我也不需要重新编译内核。
<happyaron> microcai: module？
<wzssyqa> microcai: 弄一个，咱也dkms试试
<microcai> happyaron: wzssyqa 对于我自己而言就是 mainline kernel
<wzssyqa> microcai: mainline kernel 是有特殊意思的
<zhangkaixuan> microcai:不要这么激愤 不过不是c语言吗
<^k^> 新⇨ 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 我用latex遇到难题了，*.sty文件装到哪里？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334745 用的10.04,先说没有latex,用建议的apt-get命令装了一个base的. 我是要用它把一个软件的说明书转成pdf. 运行时说subfigure.sty找不到。 我下了一个subfigure的包，make出了subfigure.sty，但考了好几个地方还是说找不到。 ...
<happyaron> microcai: 那你就继续self-mainline 吧
<microcai> happyaron:  ... ...
<zhangkaixuan> microcai:zhcon太老了 推荐使用fbterm+FrameBuffer
<microcai> zhangkaixuan: fbterm 太老了，推荐 cjktty
<happyaron> zhangkaixuan: 说实话默认显示中文的效果还是zhcon好
<zhangkaixuan> microcai:输入法可以选择ibus-fbterm
<microcai> zhangkaixuan: ibus-fbterm 已经死了
<happyaron> ucimf
<zhangkaixuan> microcai:还能使用
<microcai> happyaron:  ucimf 配合 cjktty 使用效果好。
<zhangkaixuan> happyaron:嘿嘿 ucimf太简陋了吧.....
<happyaron> microcai: 和在fbterm里没啥区别了。。。
<happyaron> zhangkaixuan: 有sunpinyin后端
<microcai> happyaron:  fbterm 有限制。
 * edison0354 难道瘟到死版的iTunes更新的时候也是delta update？
<happyaron> microcai: cjktty有风险
<microcai> edison0354:  windows 版本的 itunes 就是渣。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 搞定了
<edison0354> microcai: 本来就是
<microcai> edison0354: apple 渣+ m$ 渣
<edison0354> microcai: BS
<wzssyqa> happyaron: great
<marvin-42> 围观互鄙视
<draketang> 但是如果用ipod什么的不用itunes用啥？
<gebjgd> 买ipod都是XX
<marvin-42> songbird?
<microcai> draketang: 扔掉 ipod
<edison0354> draketang: 虽然瘟到死版的iTunes是渣，但是他还是比其他的软件好很多
<gebjgd> edison0354, 扯蛋
<edison0354> gebjgd: 本来就是
<gebjgd> edison0354, 对，本来就是扯蛋
<marvin-42> itunes的edu 频道，有谁能挡？
<edison0354> gebjgd: 你自己寂寞的扯蛋去吧
<marvin-42> podcast
<draketang> microcai: 额。。。。用linux就要丢ipod吗
<gebjgd> marvin-42, 啥玩意？
<gebjgd> edison0354, 寂寞的是你把
<draketang> 对阿，现在linux下可以同步音乐 好像还是不能同步podcast
<edison0354> gebjgd: 连podcast和itunes u都不知道，所以扯蛋去吧
<jiefey> +i
<marvin-42> 类似于rss,只不过订购的是音频视频之类的
<cfy> draketang: 我用ifile 播放音乐...
<gebjgd> edison0354, 小白用户就是这么白痴
<edison0354> gebjgd: 你看看是啥东西就去扯蛋去吧
<marvin-42> draketang: 有，比如miro
<draketang> cfy: ifile 是什么来的
<draketang> marvin-42: 我一直用miro的哎，原来可以同步podcast到ipod上？
<jiefey> aaa
<marvin-42> 呃，这个就不清楚了...我以为是你要podcast订购软件
<marvin-42> 问edison0354那个果粉去吧
<richard_ma> 我想知道ubuntu软件仓库里的w3m包，configure时候使用的参数，有办法看到吗？
<edison0354> richard_ma: 好像能的
<edison0354> richard_ma: apt-get source
<edison0354> happyaron: 然后那个配置文件里是有的吧？
<richard_ma> edison0354: 看源代码？
<edison0354> richard_ma: 不是，是打包时候的一个配置文件
<richard_ma> edison0354: happyaron在啊
<edison0354> richard_ma: 你等 happyaron出来问问他
<richard_ma> edison0354: rule文件？
<wzssyqa> richard_ma: 对的
<edison0354> richard_ma: 你问 wzssyqa吧……
<richard_ma> edison0354: 好的，谢谢
<cfy> draketang: ifile是ipod touch上一个软件
<wzssyqa> richard_ma: 不过，默认情况下，会传递一堆默认参数
<masaka> i'm back
<richard_ma> wzssyqa: 实际我就想看看w3m在编译时候有没有打开color功能
<wzssyqa> richard_ma: 应该是开了，debian要求能开的功能尽量开
<richard_ma> wzssyqa: 这样啊，谢谢
<richard_ma> 各位有没有什么好的window manager推荐？轻量的，不想用gnome和kde，平铺式的不要
<gebjgd> richard_ma, openbox
<richard_ma> gebjgd: 好的，谢谢
<masaka> richard_ma: flushbox
<pointer> 啊
<masaka> richard_ma: fvwm
<pointer> richard_ma, xfce?
<pointer> openbox? fvwm? lxde?
<edison0354> Yamazaky: ……你咋老改名……
<edison0354> pointer: 这三个不是一个层次的东西……
<richard_ma> 谢谢各位，我一一记下了
<edison0354> richard_ma: sawfish
<Yamazaky> edison0354: 这样有神秘感，而且POLIC。E找我找不到...
<pointer> edison0354, ..openbox和fvwm都是wm吧
<Yamazaky> 我只推荐awesome和fvwm
<edison0354> pointer: 是的，但是lxde和xfce是window environment
<edison0354> pointer: desktop environment
<Yamazaky> KDE4其实蛮好
<pointer> edison0354, xfce和lxde自带的wm叫什么。。
<edison0354> pointer: xfce好象是openbox？
<pointer> edison0354, lxde是openbox吧
<Yamazaky> http://imgcache.qq.com/qzone/web/load_login_2.htm
<edison0354> pointer: 没用过，不知
<Yamazaky> 停用QQ空间
<pointer> xfce好像就是wm,…… 忘了
<richard_ma> wm和desktop envirement有什么区别？
<edison0354> pointer: xfce是桌面环境……
<edison0354> pointer: 孩子……
<Yamazaky> DE还包括一大堆好用的工具
<pointer> edison0354, Xfwm
<pointer> edison0354, 恩这个
 * Yamazaky 发现自己的E文好烂...
<Yamazaky> 8蛋驾到
<pointer> 乃是谁=-=
<wntyygtwxf> 问一下，各位的ppstream能看吗？我的除了音乐和娱乐节目外都不能看，有没有同样的情况的
<gebjgd> wntyygtwxf, 天天看的可爽了
<wntyygtwxf> 好吧，我的突然看不了了，看电影只有一秒钟的声音，只后就什么都没有了
<gebjgd> wntyygtwxf, 人品问题
<wntyygtwxf> 人品现在是越来越差了
<Yamazaky> me?
<win7> win seven
<Yamazaky> http://www.huangxiaohua.com 推荐...
<NoIE> Yamazaky：你。。。
<yjf> 打广告打到这里来了，神奇
<pointer> !....
<Yamazaky> - .-
<edison0354> happyaron: 去看悦姐的校内状态
<Yamazaky> xiaonei=renren?
<Faaarmer> 人人之前的确叫做校内
<Yamazaky> o
<Yamazaky> lainme: hello
<lainme> Yamazaky: hi
<imadper> 1104里是不是取消自带的字典了？
<yjf> 都不知道字典干什么用，没一个中文
<imadper> yjf: 自己加中文字典呀！
<imadper> yjf: 外国佬当然不用中文的了
<yjf> 呵呵，新手，不会用，
<wklxd> 一直用的stardict
<wklxd> 自带的不会用
<imadper> wklxd: 自带的方便很多，如果你装了字典
<wklxd> 还真不会用
<wklxd> 完了研究一下
<edison0354> lainme: MM好！
<lainme> edison0354: 晚上好
<MeaCulpa_> lainme: . blogtng你弄得不错了
<imadper> edison0354: 知道自带的那个字典叫什么名字不？
<Yamazaky_living> ...
<MeaCulpa_> lainme: . 但是我还是没心情换...
<lainme> MeaCulpa_: ……其实以前的也有好处。比如archieve
<yjf> 这软件还能分男女？怎么看出来的？
<edison0354> imadper: gnome字典还啥东西？
<imadper> edison0354: 找不到了，11.04给取消了...
<lainme> ……
<MeaCulpa_> lainme: 我用dokuwiki就是因为自己不懂html, php, css，否则自己做了
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<tenzu> edison0354:  我已经买回来了
<MeaCulpa_> lainme: dokuwiki好处是wiki-source可读性高，可以直接读...mediawiki都不行，太乱
<lainme> kimag.es downtime好几天了……
<pointer> 啊
<imadper> edison0354: 给力，确实是这么个名字~
<pointer> 我来了
<edison0354> tenzu: MBP？
<lainme> MeaCulpa_: 恩。我喜欢它不用数据库这点……
<pointer> bonjour~
<edison0354> imadper: ……
<tenzu> edison0354:  对啊
<edison0354> tenzu: 多大？
<tenzu> edison0354:  13:
<edison0354> tenzu: MBP买13的干啥……
<MeaCulpa_> lainme: 作笔记我都用dokuwiki
<lainme> MeaCulpa_: 恩。我也是，和博客一起的，登录可见
<tenzu> edison0354:  我要背着满大街烧包去
<Kandu> tenzu: 拜疼豬
<tenzu> Kandu:  回拜
<imadper> ...
<pointer> tenzu, 同拜
<pointer> 摆遗像…… 烧香……
<banban> tenzu: 嘿嘿
 * tenzu 转圈拜各路大仙妖精
<MeaCulpa_> lainme: 不过呢，到底还需要一个web server
<MeaCulpa_> lainme: 所以最近我倾向于一些typesetter, docutil之类
<MeaCulpa_> lainme: 但是只要不是涉及机密的，wiki还是不错的
<lainme> MeaCulpa_: 做博客的话还是习惯web服务器……
<Relaed> df
<tenzu> banban:  你还没说你答辩怎么样
<MeaCulpa_> lainme: 恩
<banban> tenzu: 肿么说 过了
<tenzu> banban:  那就好, 喜事
<banban> tenzu: 恩 那个答辩主席还说我做的很好呢。。。。
<tenzu> banban:  不会参加评选优秀论文吧...
<roylez_> banban: 就是毕业照没发给我
<banban> tenzu: 不懂硕士有木有优秀论文
<edison0354> tenzu: 那你还不如买MBA……
<banban> roylez_: 还没照呢 20号左右照 还要和校长童鞋握手捏  O(∩_∩)O~
<pointer> 大家好
<roylez_> banban: 跟那老玻璃握手阿...
<^k^> pointer, 好  ㍭ 
<pointer> 终于有人里了~
<pointer> 虽然是bot&……
<tenzu> banban:  应该是有的
<banban> roylez_: 老玻璃是什么
<banban> tenzu: 不懂 估计不会轮到我 好多党员和学生干部呢。。。
<roylez_> tenzu: banban 说他不知道
<banban> tenzu: 而且 人家导师牛 俺二导没多大权威的
<wzssyqa> banban: 没几个研究生，能挨个的吧？
<tenzu> roylez:  主席, 我买回来了
<banban> wzssyqa: 啊？
<roylez_> tenzu: 买啥？
<wzssyqa> banban: 不是每年一共才7、8百个嘛
<banban> wzssyqa: 哦
<banban> tenzu: 你买什么去了 鑫鑫
<tenzu> roylez:  banban macbook pro 13 ", 今天中午
<roylez_> tenzu: ... 恭喜你上了烧钱的果粉路
<tenzu> roylez:   我比较担心这本子会被我老婆看上...还有送的microsoft arc bluetooth keyboard
<edison0354> roylez_: ……
<edison0354> tenzu: 干嘛送M$的东西……
<tenzu> edison0354:  retailer送的
<MeaCulpa_> lainme: 话说，你那个，花了不少心思吧...我那个基本就是到处拉点js充数，自己纯粹用wiki-mark-up
<roylez_> tenzu: 这键盘能折现的话，没准可以换一个 ducky
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 那再给她买一个嘛
<banban> tenzu: 。。。。。。
<yjf> 都认识？
<tenzu> roylez:  ... 我是不是该二手卖掉...
<wzssyqa> yjf: 就这几张脸
<banban> lainme: 晚上好 小美女 O(∩_∩)O~
<tenzu> wzssyqa:  买不起第二个了
<edison0354> tenzu: 那是啥？零售商？
<banban> tenzu: 卖给我吧 嘿嘿 打6折肿么样
<tenzu> edison0354:  对
<lainme> banban: 晚上好，班班姐 :)
<tenzu> banban:  加一倍卖给del
<lainme> MeaCulpa_: 我就是做了个主题……然后就是用插件了
<roylez_> tenzu: 你可以考虑下ebay上挂出去。不识货的又多金的mm大把的，比如像 banban
<banban> tenzu: 黑心啊。。。
<MeaCulpa_> lainme: 看上去不错了，你看我那一坨坨的...
<tenzu> roylez_:  我已经开苞用上了...
<pointer> 大家好~ (今天第几次了……
<edison0354> lainme: MM都叫 banban姐姐？
<banban> roylez_: 错 我识货 但少金
<alvin_rxg> pointer: grep "大家好" | wc -l
<pointer> alvin_rxg, wc是干嘛的=-=
<banban> edison0354: lainme 比我年轻的。。。
<lainme> edison0354: 你也应该叫姐
<roylez_> pointer: 五谷轮回用的
<pointer> 啊， 多大啊
<pointer> roylez_, 咦
<wzssyqa> pointer: 。。。
<MeaCulpa_> pointer: wc = word counter
 * tenzu 觉得找一个傻大姐买手里的二手键盘还是不难的
<pointer> 这周和下周周六不休息啊
<wzssyqa> roylez 长辈了。。。
<pointer> MeaCulpa_, 恩~
<alvin_rxg> pointer: word count
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我有点想买键盘了，你那个几多？
<pointer> MeaCulpa_,alvin_rxg 谢谢
<MeaCulpa_> wc -l
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 590
<MeaCulpa_> 是用来数行数
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 还是黑色好，白色还是容易黄
<tenzu> 又要冒出来一个烧键盘君?
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: ...贵啊
<roylez_> wzssyqa: 啥意思？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我搞个入门级别的机械键盘，要有字的~
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 手抽筋去医院更贵
<MeaCulpa_> 不要小键盘
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 有字无字一个价，我这个就是入门级
<MeaCulpa_> 只要能同时响应5个键盘
<edison0354> banban: MM姐姐好
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 同时5个没问题吧
<pointer> 那你……
<pointer> 纳尼……
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 没问题
<pointer> 现在在讨论键盘啊
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 不会滴滴滴报溢出就好
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 600的键盘还这毛病，那还了得
<yjf> hello everyone
<pointer> yjf, bonjour~
<yjf> POINTER，什么事？ 我在练习打命令
<pointer> yjf, 乃说hello,everyone
<tenzu> pointer:  自作多情了吧?
<pointer> tenzu , ><
<yjf> 练习打命令嘛，刚进CHAT呢
<pointer> 当当显示发货了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: ... 不便宜啊
<pointer> 比上次块好多~
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 你车都买了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 悍马呢
<tenzu> 大款
<tenzu> 悍马得多少钱? 我车盲
<pointer> 同……~
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 悍马我儿子觉得太快，怕了，现在库房里睡觉
<szsloss> .........................
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 你把悍马当了，钱就够了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我今天80块钱买了个扭扭车
<szsloss> 什么叫 扭扭车啊？
<MeaCulpa_> szsloss: 就是用扭动方向盘的力量可以滑行的车...
<yjf> ?
<MeaCulpa_> 儿童玩的
<szsloss> 哦
<szsloss> 看过，不知道名字
<MeaCulpa_> 前轮比后轮低，前轮平时腾空，一扭动，就会向前一点点
<MeaCulpa_> 有趣的设计
<MeaCulpa_> 悍马只能睡觉了..
<pointer> 我眼睛累死了……
<alvin_rxg> http://letaoba.info/2011/06/movie/3264.html
 * MeaCulpa_ 老婆旅游，儿子睡着了，接下来2hr干嘛呢...操机，聊天，A...
<yjf> NICK YANG
<missI> A是神马？
<szsloss> 你 没一起去 旅游啊？？
<cn2dy> MeaCulpa:  我觉得滑板那样的扭扭车比较酷
<Inode_LF> 问下，有在linux用无线上网卡的么
<Inode_LF> 3G的
<Inode_LF> 没人在么
<missI> 没
<tenzu> 只连过wifi
<microcai> Inode_LF:  自动识别的。
<microcai> Inode_LF: 插上就是了
<Inode_LF> microcai 能自动识别？不是没驱动么
<yjf> quit
<microcai> Inode_LF: 哦。 那你的问题应该是： XXX 3G 卡有驱动么？
<microcai> Inode_LF: 而不是脑残的 XXX用过 3G么？
<Inode_LF> 好吧，我脑残
<Inode_LF> 联通3G有驱动么
<Inode_LF> microcai 联通3G有驱动么
 * wzssyqa 校内网页上能视频了？
<microcai> Inode_LF: 什么卡啊？ 嘛芯片的？ 什么接口的？？？ 啥都不说，当我们这里的人全是 GOD 啊？
<Inode_LF> microcai 我还没买，唯恐买了没用了，我可舍不得再装个windows了
<lainme> Inode_LF: 搜索一下嘛，或者当场测试
<Inode_LF> microcai 想看看哪个好容易折腾些
<dreamysirc> microcai: cai哥，你都做过ibus的输入法，什么时候做个for tty的呀~~~~~
<microcai> dreamysirc:  ... 没什么需求啊
<dreamysirc> microcai: 你做了就有需求了，抱大腿~~~~~~~~
 * MeaCulpa_ nightmare 的bot 打不过了...
<microcai> Inode_LF: 笔电带过去，直接测试。
<microcai> Inode_LF: 应该自动识别的
<microcai> Inode_LF:  networkmanager 里就可以建立连接
<Inode_LF> microcai 我去过电信营业亭，插上他们的卡都没动静的
<Inode_LF> 估计他们的驱动都是为win准备的
<pointer> ssh 1G的流量貌似用完了……
<pointer> 反正不能用了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 艹。eink坏了
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 屏幕定住了。之后reset无效
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 强制关机？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没用
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 已经送修了
<alvin_rxg> 那是文件损坏？
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<tenzu> pointer:  哪儿的ssh,还有流量?
<pointer> tenzu, 阿， 差不多是那样的东西
<alvin_rxg> pointer: free-ssh.com
<pointer> tenzu, 每天用一段时间之后就不能用了
<pointer>  啊瓦自己的空间…… ssh
<lainme> pointer: 换个吧，流量也太小了
<alvin_rxg> 一天1G还不够？
<lainme> alvin_rxg: 说不定是一个月1G
<tenzu> pointer:  那个是自动更换密码的?
<pointer> lainme, 1GB 的空间, 别人送的
<NoIE> 各位好，我还在线吗？
<pointer> NoIE, 不再
<NoIE> 谢谢。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 日的。要两周时间
<NoIE> 请帮个忙。str = str.replace(/\[IFRAME\](.*?)\[\/IFRAME/]/g,"<iframe src=$1></iframe>");
<NoIE> 这个错在哪里？
<pointer> lftp总是提示Fatal error: Certificate verification: Not trusted
<pointer> 是什么情况……
<pointer> inetutils带的那个ftp都可以脸上的
<pointer> gap也经常挂~
<tenzu> pointer:  还不如自己申请一个...
<pointer> goagent 一直上传不上去
<pointer> tenzu , 申请个什么……
<tenzu> ssh啊
<MeaCulpa_> 干，韩国都是3xx ping
<imtxc> 卸载了/home 分区 还是没法调整大小……
 * MeaCulpa_ 切了盘Q3, 300 ping, 韩国服务器，只有两个100 ping以下的，其余估计都是中国人...
<pointer> tenzu, 这个够用了~
<pointer> tenzu, 反正时送的~
<pointer> tenzu, 改天可以搭建个wordpress上去~XD
<dreamysirc> MeaCulpa_: ping啥，sc2？
<MeaCulpa_> dreamysirc: quakelive
<dreamysirc> MeaCulpa_: 为毛不是欧服或者美服？
<Masaka> hi all
<^k^> Masaka, 好  ㍮ 
<MeaCulpa_> dreamysirc: 美服ping更高
<MeaCulpa_> dreamysirc: 恩，说不定好一些，我看看
<Masaka> -.-
<Masaka> debian is awesome
<MeaCulpa_> dreamysirc: 澳洲500 ping...我再看看北美
<pocoyo> lainme:
<pocoyo> 打错了
<Masaka> life is good
<Gun^Rose> arch更新出错： failed to prepare transaction (could not satisfy dependencies) :: aufs2: requires kernel26<2.6.39  谁知道怎么处理？
<dreamysirc> Gun^Rose: requires kernel26小于多少你装多少
<Masaka> 人生苦短啊
<Gun^Rose> dreamysirc: 这个。。。让我降内核啊？！工作太大了
<Gun^Rose> 就为了个aufs2。。。
<dreamysirc> Masaka: 长痛不如短痛，施主阉了吧
<Gun^Rose> 有没有办法强制安装呢
 * microcai kay, udev 作者，他跟我说，依据 kernel version 做决定的软件都是stupid的。因为他们忘记了还有 back port 的。
<Gun^Rose> 哇咔咔
<dreamysirc> Gun^Rose: 降内核有困难？
<dreamysirc> Gun^Rose: pacman -Sdd xxx
<Gun^Rose> dreamysirc: vbox还要折腾，我还没降过，用-Sdd 命令？ xxx是什么？内核版本？
<Gun^Rose> dreamysirc: 要命啊，我都不知道还有什么版本可用。。。。。
<Gun^Rose> 2.6.38?
<dreamysirc> Gun^Rose: 强制安装你的软件
<cuihao> 自己编译一个aufs
<dreamysirc> microcai: cai哥期待你的tty输入法~~~~~~
<Gun^Rose> dreamysirc: 哦，是强制安装命令啊，偶试试看
<bluek> 我把kernel 降了用
<cuihao> 强制安装没用的
<microcai> dreamysirc: 要一起开发么？
<Gun^Rose> 哦？
<bluek> 因为2.6.39不支持2d,3d显卡，compiz不起来了
<microcai> dreamysirc: 一个人开发有点困难
<cuihao> 模块都是2.6.38的
<Gun^Rose> 将内核怎么弄啊？
<Gun^Rose> 说呢么命令？或者要编辑pacman.conf?
<cuihao> 你不是没更新成功嘛
<yunfan> RTfocus:  RT @Npoint: RT @wjqcce:  证实“天津市府门前发生爆炸”，禁令已下：“关于天津市政府门前发生爆炸事，目前网络上禁止出现相关信息，要以最严厉的措施予以管控，特别是微薄、QQ群 组、论坛、博客等环节，请即安排！”貌似很严重，求图，求真相。
<cuihao> 没更新成功就说明没安装呢
<dreamysirc> Gun^Rose: 要编译的，自己写个aur，去掉depend 38的就行
<yunfan> 破马呢 出来证实下
 * microcai arch 是最容易遇到升级问题的 distro. 用 Gentoo 吧~~~
<Masaka> debian吧
 * microcai 写 AUR 还不如Gentoo
<Gun^Rose> 恩，现在的内核是2.6.38
<cuihao> Gun^Rose: 没更新就继续用吧
<dreamysirc> microcai: gentoo arch都没升级过问题，是人品太好么？
<cuihao> Gun^Rose: 等模块更新了再说
<Gun^Rose> cuihao: 也就说可以先不用管它？
<cuihao> Gun^Rose: 嗯
<myke2> maivel: MR今天太thunder了, 说splay什么访问的时候提根是"竞赛的时候偷懒的办法"
<myke2> maivel: 发错人
<myke2> MaskRay: MR今天太thunder了, 说splay什么访问的时候提根是"竞赛的时候偷懒的办法"
<dreamysirc> Gun^Rose: 强制安装不会死的，通常可以用的~~~~~~~
<myke2> microcai: gentoo很稳定的吧
<cuihao> dreamysirc: 那是模块，按文件夹的
<cuihao> dreamysirc: 不能强制安装
<microcai> myke2: 异常稳定
<dreamysirc> cuihao: 哪个？
<cuihao> dreamysirc: AUFS是模块，软件包安装到38内核的文件夹，39内核找不到的
<MeaCulpa_> dreamysirc: 到加州的ping和到日韩一样，但掉包更多...mb, 这说明什么？说明更本不是传输延时作怪，是GFW
<dreamysirc> cuihao: 内核的模块不是编译在内核里了？还要另外安装~~~~~~~
<cuihao> dreamysirc: 2.6.39集成aufs了吗？
<myke2> 我还是2.6.38
<dreamysirc> cuihao: 没有用过arch的内核，不知道，从来都是自己下载kernel加utf8 zen patch的
<Masaka> i still 2.6.32-5
<cuihao> dreamysirc: Arch】模块都是放在/lib/modules/2.6.XX-.... 文件夹的
<Inode_LF> kernel  都3.0了
<cuihao> dreamysirc: 打补丁的内核需要自己编译
<cuihao> 什么玩笑
<dreamysirc> cuihao: kernel一般的模块都是放在那里的
<dreamysirc> cuihao: 当然
<myke2> 对了, 3.0和2.6属于同一个branch么
<cuihao> dreamysirc: Arch的内核没打补丁的
<dreamysirc> Inode_LF: 中文和zen patch没有跟上，不上
<dreamysirc> cuihao: 从来不用arch的内核~~~~~~~~~~~
<cuihao> 额，我发现Arch的源已经没有aufs的模块了
<dreamysirc> cuihao: 我前面都说过了是自己下载的kernel
<cuihao> dreamysirc: 嗯，我只是说强制安装没有用
<dreamysirc> microcai: cai哥，你都写过ibus的输入法，就不能为全人类（中国人）再做贡献么？写个tty的输入法吧~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<Masaka> ...
<cuihao> ...
<yunfan> microcai: 你写过个p?
<myke2> dreamysirc: 终端下输入法很多吧
<dreamysirc> myke2: 那是外挂
<microcai> yunfan:  PPPPPP 写了 N个P
<myke2> dreamysirc: 什么外挂
<myke2> http://www.linuxfoundation.org/about/members
<^k^> ⇪ title: Members | The Linux Foundation
<cuihao> 我咋如此out，Linux版本号居然跳到了3.0 = =
<myke2> 中国移动电信怎么回事
<dreamysirc> myke2: 需要啥jfxterm等等的
<myke2> 不知道跳到3.0是和2.6.X同步还是什么
<yunfan> microcai: 呵呵
<myke2> dreamysirc: Vim-IM, 还有emacs的
<dreamysirc> myke2: vimim蛋疼，eim还是需要emacs~~~~~~~~~
<bluek> 谁介绍个好用点的扫描器
<myke2> dreamysirc: vimim不行?
<cuihao> 睡觉去……现在开源软件版本号都要走Chrome路线吗……
<bluek> 焦点的工具n年没更新了。
<myke2> 扫描什么?
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu10.10(2.6.35-28-generic)内核支持Ieee80211吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334772 小弟的无线网卡是Intel 3945 abg 想编译一个ipwraw-ng-2.3.4-04022008.tar.bz2的驱动，在编译时遇到如下错误 Code: :~/ipwraw-ng$ make WARNING: $SHELL not set to bash. If you experience build errors, try 'make SHELL=/bin/bash'. make -C /lib/modules/2.6.35-28 ...
<dreamysirc> myke2: vimim你用过没有？不蛋疼？不是说不行，是觉得比eim慢太多了，我调健输入，你说不蛋疼？
<myke2> dreamysirc: 我没有终端应用, 上次听MaskRay说的
<myke2> dreamysirc: 我没有控制台应用
<gebjgd> vimim什么玩意?
<myke2> gebjgd: http://vimim.googlecode.com/svn/vimim/vimim.html
<ofan> vimim在字典大的时候确实挺慢
<^k^> ⇪ title: VimIM —— Vim 中文输入法
<dreamysirc> myke2: 大哥，会删除ie么？
<ofan> 而且经常失灵
<gebjgd> 为什么要输入法?
<myke2> dreamysirc: ?
<dreamysirc> myke2: 今天wine了ie，觉得很悲剧啊
<gebjgd> 有xim呢
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: tty
<ofan> gebjgd: 有的人全在console下"工作"
<myke2> dreamysirc: rm ~/.wine
<Masaka> 不上网的么...
<ofan> w3m配高端emacs
<myke2> dreamysirc: IE的集成度太高, 修改了很多东西, 都是不可逆的, 除非哪个有空的写了个还原脚本
<myke2> ofan: 你彻底转emacs了
<ofan> myke2: 没呢.. emacs还没玩转
<yunfan> ofan: 比如以前的我
<gebjgd> ofan, 纯tty?太蛋疼了吧
<dreamysirc> ofan: 天气热了，随便开个东西就40度，蛋疼啊，能不在console？
<yunfan> ofan: 不过现在我用瓦片管理器 也是一样的
<gebjgd> 何况机器有不差
<gebjgd> 又
<ofan> gebjgd: 这里经常见到..
<ofan> yunfan: lol
<yunfan> 何况 reader都有api了 现在我反而不如以前那样有X的需求了
<timy> emacs下用erc看IRC真不是一般的方便啊
<dreamysirc> timy: 我不喜欢erc路过~~~~~~~~~
<myke2> yunfan: reader是说有什么工具?
<ofan> emacs不改ctrl键真没法用
<yunfan> myke2: 有python的api我试过 很管用
<timy> 我喜欢Ctrl键，左右都没问题。。
<myke2> yunfan: 我记得google曾经有个原生的工具, google app的, 不知道是哪些
<ofan> 编辑方面稍微弱了点,查找替换默认按键不太方便
<myke2> 被emacs党围观......
<yunfan> myke2: 那个不行
<yunfan> 天津市政府门前昨日发生爆炸  新浪 2011-6-11 02:34
<gebjgd> ofan, 为毛啊?为了装酷?
<yunfan> 昨日上午10时许,天津市委市政府门前发生一起爆炸。多位目击者称,一名男子制造了爆炸,爆炸物飞出的碎片将附近平房玻璃震碎。知情人士透露,事件造成两人受轻伤,疑犯已被控制,案件正在调查之中。昨日,就爆炸一事,记者未获天津市相关部门回应。本报记者 刘刚 李超 王瑞锋       24条相同新闻   -  百度快照
<myke2> yunfan: 要自己写代码我不干的
<myke2> notepad党被emacs党围观......
<ofan> gebjgd: 啥? 用console? 我表示不理解...
<yunfan> myke2: 等我写出来你不就可以用了？ 不过我都些命令行工具 估计没有人用
<gebjgd> ofan, 纯tty
<myke2> yunfan: 恩
<Masaka> vim emacs互围观...
<ofan> gebjgd: 可能觉得X太慢...
<yunfan> myke2: 你不看代码 早晚要吃大亏的 到时候我截留下你密码 哼哼
<Masaka> ...
<gebjgd> ofan, 不能吧 2004年机器跑x都刷刷的哪
<myke2> yunfan: 阿, 你吃东西的时候是否把东西首先送到仪器里面去检验下化学成分?
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 色鬼哥
<Masaka> x的软件太少
<yunfan> gebjgd: 04年顶配么
<zmcbb30> iGnome: 依依
<yunfan> myke2: 我一般让猫狗先吃
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 哈皮龙
<zmcbb30> roylez: 金老板
<gebjgd> yunfan, 显然不是
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 腾猪哥
<myke2> yunfan: 万一有针对人的化学物质
<myke2> yunfan: 或者有潜伏期什么的
<gebjgd> x下的软件太少?
<yunfan> myke2: 我相信大厂的
<ofan> gebjgd: 04年?人家512M内存,P4 CPU说X太慢,跑不动
<Masaka> 太多依赖GNOME OR KDE
<gebjgd> zmcbb30, 怎么吃宝宝40个
<Masaka> 04年赛扬2.4 512RAM MX440...
<zmcbb30> 中低配置
<zmcbb30> 当年的
<myke2> 我也512M RAM, 还是Pentium M的呢, 跑KDE也没什么障碍的
<myke2> yunfan: 不要欺负我这种linux菜鸟好不
<Masaka> ..
<yunfan> myke2: 叫你偷懒
<Masaka> 大家一起来做项目
<gebjgd> ofan, Masaka 04年赛扬 1.3  512内存路过
<myke2> yunfan: 看了也看不懂, 还不如不看
<gebjgd> 跑openbox跟飞一样
<ofan> gebjgd: ...接近我第一台电脑的配置了
<Masaka> 当初用p3 800MHz 128RAM真爽..
<myke2> Masaka: 这个也能跑X?
<Masaka> myke2: 98...当初LINUX不熟..
<ofan> 我当初的,赛扬2 700MHz,128M RAM,20G HDD
<dreamysirc> Masaka: 哪个？
<gebjgd> 绝对能跑
<myke2> Masaka: 这种电脑前两天我刚卖掉一个, 装的是XP, CPU稍微差点, 是667MHz
<Masaka> myke2: 我当初150买的...
<gebjgd> 跑个瓦片没问题
<myke2> 哦, 我的内存是64MB
<myke2> 当年跑XP
<Colin-shzsc> 我家里14年前最早买的那电脑CPU是166MHz，还不如现在的手机
<Masaka> 还有个别人送的银行用的IBM老古董，愣是不会用...
<lenovo> kde 真的很好阿
<myke2> 也没觉得XP慢
<myke2> 现在啊, 512MB有的时候都觉得慢
<Masaka> Colin-shzsc: 爽...
<myke2> Colin-shzsc: 这种无穷老机还能跑Linux 2.6.3x么
<Colin-shzsc> myke2: 不知道，现在那机器的板子早就不知道去哪里了
<Colin-shzsc> myke2: 当时还是个卧式机箱
<myke2> Colin-shzsc: 什么卧式机箱? 我的机箱经常随便放的, 有时候还是螺丝打开状态
<Colin-shzsc> myke2: 就是 n 年前有很多那种横放的机箱
<Masaka> ....
<Colin-shzsc> myke2: 据说因为散热问题后来淘汰了
<Masaka> 有木有人三国？一起黑店
<myke2> Colin-shzsc: 哦, 有点类似证券公司的那种?
<dreamysirc> Masaka: 三国杀还是三国无双还是war的3国？
<Colin-shzsc> myke2: 我不知道证券公司的是啥样……
<Masaka> dreamysirc: war3三国
<happyaron> 有没有还用zhcon的呢？
<vamadir> i`m searching one web programmer. Need writing parser from taobao.com to my website. Give for work 300元
<dreamysirc> Masaka: 现在没有win，姐姐不让借，dota也不行了~~~~~~
<Colin-shzsc> myke2: 当时就像怎么没把那机器的内存条留下来收藏，那可是老古董 EDO 内存条
<myke2> Colin-shzsc: 不懂
<pointer> 大家…… 碎了么
<Masaka> dreamysirc: 窘
<myke2> Colin-shzsc: 我的都是什么SDRAM好像
<pointer> （没有
<dreamysirc> happyaron: zhcon还有在开发么？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 怎么试？
<dreamysirc> Masaka: wine ie一般要升级多久？
<Masaka> dreamysirc: ie6?直接就有
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 不开发了，但是还有人试图保持它能用，再修修bug什么的
<happyaron> wzssyqa: git clone, debuild
<dreamysirc> Masaka: 7的
<Colin-shzsc> myke2: 不过我前段时间倒是在家里翻出来一个当时 DOS 下面的罗技鼠标驱动的 1.44 英寸软盘，还是那种容量不到一兆的低密度盘
<myke2> Colin-shzsc: 这个我也没见到过
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 然后kernel参数加个 vga=xxx，然后运行 zhcon就可以了。
<myke2> Colin-shzsc: 我只有A盘
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 你是用debuild的？
<Masaka> dreamysirc: 没试过，不知道
<myke2> Colin-shzsc: 好像是3.5英寸, 1.44M
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 啥叫我是用debuild的？
<Colin-shzsc> 打错，是 3.5 英寸
<dreamysirc> myke2: 你只有A盘和V盘的吧
<Colin-shzsc> myke2: 打错，是 3.5 英寸
<myke2> Colin-shzsc: 还有一种不是3.5英寸的
<myke2> dreamysirc: 我不懂, 我只知道A盘
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 这我知道，我自己编译？
<bluek> 有啥好用的扫描工具？
<myke2> Colin-shzsc: 我只是听说过
<Colin-shzsc> myke2: 5.25 英寸，那更是老古董楞
<vamadir> i`m searching one web programmer. Need writing parser from taobao.com to my website. Give for work 300元. 我找一个网络程序员。要parser从淘宝。给300元
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 你是用debian+debian的ports么？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 还是等你的包？
<myke2> Colin-shzsc: 好像容量是800k
<bluek> 发现焦点的扫描工具好久没更新了
<bluek> 有人回答一下吗？
<myke2> Colin-shzsc: 当时我们学习过这东西, 但是没有用过
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你自己编译吧，依赖不多。
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 不是
<myke2> bluek: 什么扫描工具? 你要扫描什么
<wzssyqa> 嗯，好，git pull？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 对
<bluek> myke2, 漏洞
<Colin-shzsc> myke2: 我印象里 5.25 英寸是 1.2 兆，或许还是高密度和低密度的问题
<bluek> myke2, 手上没跳板了，想弄点跳板用用
<gebjgd> vamadir, 300英镑?
<myke2> bluek: 阿, 这个你只要保持更新就ok吧
<myke2> bluek: 你是说攻击对方?
<dreamysirc> happyaron: zhcon还有在开发么？以前没有中文内核补丁就有用过~~~~~~~~~~
<bluek> myke2, 借用一下，以前在win下经常用，可是在linux下没用过
<vamadir> gebjgd> 300人民币
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 不开发了，但是还有人试图保持它能用，再修修bug什么的
<myke2> bluek: 要扫什么操作系统的漏洞? windows/linux/bsd?
<myke2> bluek: 不干好事
<bluek> myke2, windows,
<myke2> bluek: windows很容易攻破么? 我并不那么认为
<bluek> myke2, 因为我对linux不熟
<fighterlyt> 大家都怎么备份系统？
<myke2> bluek: 熟悉了之后是不是也打算攻击下linux?
<bluek> myke2, 呵呵，我只是借用一下而已，做一下跳板。
<myke2> bluek: 做你的proxy?
<myke2> bluek: 这个多和俄罗斯人玩玩
<bluek> myke2, 只是拿那个跳板再去做一个路由跳板，要不然会被别人反跟踪，我只要清除了路由的flash，别人就找不到我了，要不然别人会找得到我。
<microcai> 。。。 。。。
<microcai> 别以为 windows 打了补丁就没事了
<vamadir> <gebjgd> 不是都淘宝网，一个超市
<microcai> windows 0day 漏洞是最多的
<pointer> pamcan要升级了
<vamadir> i`m searching one web programmer. Need writing parser from taobao.com to my website. Give for work 300元. 我找一个网络程序员。要parser从淘宝。给300元。 不是都淘宝网，要一个超市
<bluek> microcai, 你在用吗？
<pointer> ……2.6.39终于进kernel了
<pointer> ..core(怎么老是写错字……
<bluek> 焦点的东西好多年没更新了。
<microcai> bluek: ?
<bluek> microcai, 你现在用的是啥？貌似nmap好久没更新了，不知道还能用不。
<myke2> microcai: 他要扫windows漏洞并且crack
<myke2> bluek: nmap不是linux的工具么
<dreamysirc> microcai: cai哥，求输入法~~~~~~~~~
<xxxchou> 请问有人通过grub2引导geexbox吗，我尝试这么做，但是grub2的引导文件貌似写的不对，无法引导
<pointer> 啊
<pointer> 怎么扫啊
<bluek> myke2, 没试过，以为你们有些人在用，来问问，想走点小捷径
<myke2> bluek: nmap只是扫描端口用的
<bluek> myke2, 是的。所以我来问问啊。
<pointer> nvidia也更新了， wine也更新了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 怎么样？
<dreamysirc> poi
<pointer> chromium也要更新（重新在编译一次么……我想哭……
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 还在装依赖
<dreamysirc> pointer: wine老是更新，老是不知道更新了些啥~~~~~~~~~
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 哦，在用pbuilder？
<pointer> dreamysirc, 我知道有的时候wine更新了之后某些东西就不能正常运行了
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 不是 debuild
<wzssyqa> hap
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 呃，忘了pbuilder了。。。
<wzssyqa> 那个会更快。。。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 哈哈
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 等下我还要push下。。。
<wzssyqa> 嗯，好
<happyaron> wzssyqa: pushed
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 嗯，好，在升级base。tgz
<happyaron> 不是用debuild吗？
<pointer> 内核升级玩后
<pointer> 需要重启么？
<pointer> 升级完了之后还是2.6.38~
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 嗯
<dreamysirc> pointer: 不用，除非要用新内核，或是你有kexec
<pointer> dreamysirc, 从2.6.38->2.6.39
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 有发现过纯tty的输入法，不以来虚拟终端的么？
<myke2> dreamysirc: 你玩kexec?
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 没
<dreamysirc> myke2: 没那么蛋疼~~~~~~~~~
<Masaka> 大家在CLI下只写代码么？
<dreamysirc> Masaka: 不是三国去了么？
<Masaka> dreamysirc: 一个人怕被虐...
<dreamysirc> Masaka: 有些software都是cli比gui漂亮的~~~~~~~~
<dreamysirc> Masaka: 所以就用cli了
<alvin_rxg> btw. VirtualBox 没有了 sleep 功能吗？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: ctrl+空格是激活输入法
<Masaka> dreamysirc: 不看电影的么？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: debian包似乎有问题
<iGnome> happyaron: 额。释放了？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 嗯？
<happyaron> iGnome: 啥？
<dreamysirc> Masaka: 啥意思？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 什么问题
<microcai> dreamysirc: 暂时没有
<iGnome> 自由了？
<microcai> bluek: 我不做 cracker 的
<wzssyqa> happyaron: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/86519
<happyaron> iGnome: 还行
<microcai> myke2:  原来是做坏事啊
<Masaka> dreamysirc: 电影，网页，PDF这些怎么整
<dreamysirc> microcai: 去写个吧，广大人民都会感激你的~~~~~~~~~
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 需要dh-autoreconf，马上改
<dreamysirc> Masaka: 这些都可以解决，不过比较蛋疼
<iGnome> happyaron: 考试感觉良好？
<happyaron> iGnome: 就那样呗
<bluek> microcai, 我装了一个nmap and nessus。
<iGnome> 。。
<bluek> microcai, 我说了，我只是借用，什么cracker的？不懂。。。也不懂这些专业名词
<Masaka> dreamysirc: 曾经试过纯CLI，不写代码的话基本无视可做...
<wzssyqa> MaskRay: 据说可以看电影？
<dreamysirc> Masaka: cli不代表一定要在tty中，我刚才是说有些软件的cli比gui漂亮，所以用他的cli
<happyaron> wzssyqa: pushed
<dreamysirc> wzssyqa: 根本就可以，哪来的据说~~~~~~~~
<wzssyqa> dreamysirc: 因为没有亲测，所以加上据说
<Masaka> dreamysirc: 哦，综合来看，似乎AWESOME最符合要求
<dreamysirc> Masaka: 人有所好，如此而已
<Masaka> 嗯
<wzssyqa> dreamysirc: 请教控制台看电影
<dreamysirc> wzssyqa: 装个mplayer就可以了
<wzssyqa> dreamysirc: 装了，平时看电影就用mplayer
<metbsd> gnome-mplayer比较好
<wzssyqa> metbsd: 我们在讨论控制台上看电影。。。。
<metbsd> 控制台是什么意思啊
<Masaka> mplayer -vo /dev/fb0?
<wzssyqa> Masaka: 能硬件加速吗？
<Masaka> wzssyqa: 好像不能
<dreamysirc> Masaka: 现在几乎都不用vo指定fb或起他的dev了，直接mpalyer+电影就可以了
<Masaka> dreamysirc: 嗯，自动识别的
<pomhg> 好像-vo fbdev，不过要装fbdev的驱动
<dreamysirc> Masaka: 高清应该看不了，我的还是调用fb的~~~~~~~
<dreamysirc> pomhg: 不用了
<metbsd> 用fb有甚么好处呢
<Masaka> dreamysirc: 以前试过，不错
<pomhg> dreamysirc: 只要装了驱动就可以？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/86520
<dreamysirc> metbsd: 用fb压根没好处，不过在tty就还算好了~~~~~~~~~~`
<metbsd> dreamysirc, 那用fb比用xwineow好在哪里呢
<dreamysirc> metbsd: 额，你概念错了~~~~~~~~~~
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 好多问题 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/86521
<metbsd> fb和x win区别在哪啊，不懂
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 额。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 我也pbuilder一下吧。。。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: sid上能编译过啊。
<happyaron> unicon是没打开，我再找找原因
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 以后宁愿去saturn买东西了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, mediamarkt太偏了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 呃？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 位置。没车是不行
<alvin_rxg> 哦……地点啊……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我们这边也是在很远的地方的
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 不知道，我这总是不行
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 你的gcc是什么版本？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 因为它比saturn便宜了20欧
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: straßebahn 能到
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, Muenster没有strbahn
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<alvin_rxg> 地图上看， münster 也算挺大的吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 2周之后才能取到
<gebjgd> 日的
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 送到saturn
<alvin_rxg> ?
<Masaka> ks
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 错了。送到sony
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 4:4.6.0-5
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 呃。
<alvin_rxg> 哦……
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 那或许是我eperimental的bug吧
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 今天至少骑了20公里
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你那边有 sony 客服？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: unicon支持的确打不开了。
<happyaron> 不知道怎么回事。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有，我在mediamarkt买的。坏了就送到mediamarkt去修
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 那个是干嘛用的？
<imtxc> 哎呀，得休息了，明天又星期一了 大家聊
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 你过晕了？
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 呃，明天，的确。。。
<gebjgd> imtxc, 明天是周日
<gebjgd> imtxc, 好不好
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 提供输入法外挂。
<imtxc> gebjgd: 啊
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 对于你，的确，对于我们，已经不是了
<imtxc> wzssyqa: 这个……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 星期一也房价
<alvin_rxg> *放假
<imtxc> 啊，果然 星期六刚刚完啊……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 放假
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> imtxc, 你过糊涂了
<imtxc> gebjgd: 好吧，其实是被宿舍楼下依然吵吵的美女吵糊涂了。
<ttisnaked> 求debain硬盘安装方法
<gebjgd> imtxc, 你和美女睡过的话，你更会更糊涂
<ttisnaked> 百度了 好多试了都不行政
<imtxc> 话说，宿舍楼下正喊着借照相机呢 是什么情况？
<wzssyqa> ttisnaked: google嘛，一大把
<myke2> ttisnaked: 学习debootstrap
<ttisnaked> wzssyqa: 是一大把  但是都出错
<imtxc> 正在商量内存卡够还是不够的问题
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不推荐你买sony
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 为啥
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还是kindle好。对中文支持不好。必须带字体的才能看
<ttisnaked> myke2: 什么意思
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 带字体么，自己装个？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, pdf自带字体
<myke2> ttisnaked: google之
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 明白？
<wzssyqa> ttisnaked: 有一条，iso别放在ntfs上
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 明白……
<ttisnaked> wzssyqa: 恩 没放
<ttisnaked> wzssyqa: 放在etx4上了
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 内嵌字体的就死翘翘了
<gebjgd> ttisnaked, 硬盘安装不是有官方的说明呢
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, ？
<ttisnaked> gebjgd: 看了  按照方法 但是出问题
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 为什么内嵌字体的什么系统都能读
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 为什么？内嵌字体的什么系统都能读
<gebjgd> ttisnaked, 什么问题？
<gebjgd> ttisnaked, 官方的办法向来很管用
<ttisnaked> gebjgd: 那个iso说不行
<gebjgd> ttisnaked, md5sum
<ttisnaked> gebjgd: 呃，用迅雷官网下的
<myke2> ttisnaked: 看的是http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/apas02.html.zh_CN#howto-getting-images-hard-disk
<ttisnaked> 难道会出问题
<^k^> ⇪ title: A.2. 安装套件的引导
<myke2> ttisnaked: ?
<gebjgd> ttisnaked, 迅雷。。。
<myke2> ttisnaked: 迅雷......
<myke2> ttisnaked: 先检查sha512吧
<gebjgd> ttisnaked, 我们这里是linux频道。不解决win相关问题
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 那些国内论文，比如那个啥的维普什么的，很多阅读器都是看不到字体的~~~~~~~~
<ttisnaked> 不是我下的
<ttisnaked> 我同学下的
<wzssyqa> ttisnaked: 要放在一个分区的根目录
<ttisnaked> 怎么检查
<ttisnaked> 放在一个分区里了
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 我说的是sony Eink\
<myke2> ttisnaked: 文件名
<happyaron> ttisnaked: 用迅雷下的一律没人管
<ttisnaked> debian-504-i386-CD-1.iso
<happyaron> ttisnaked: 帮不了你。
<myke2> .......
<wzssyqa> ttisnaked: “根”分区
<happyaron> ttisnaked: 还有，为啥用debian5，不用debian6
<myke2> Lenny......
<gebjgd> ttisnaked, 用迅雷下了没有小鸡鸡
<gebjgd> happyaron, 他怀旧
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: sony eink没试过，不过拷几个维普的去看看就知道了
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 我说的是pdf
<happyaron> gebjgd: 好的。。。
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 不是维普的文档
<myke2> happyaron: 是不是netinst就ok了
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 维普的也是pdf格式的
<myke2> happyaron: 对了, 想起来一个事情
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 普通的pdf。win能读。linux能读。sony eink 不能读
<ttisnaked> happyaron: 我同学的一神机，华硕的，fedora15，ubuntu11.04  10.10都安装不了
<myke2> happyaron: 帮忙报一个bug
<gebjgd> ttisnaked, 那是他笨
<myke2> ttisnaked: http://mirrors.163.com/debian-cd/6.0.1a/i386/iso-cd/debian-6.0.1a-i386-netinst.iso
<gebjgd> ttisnaked, 没有机器不能装
<dreamysirc> myke2: 我也用迅雷下载电影~~~~~~~~~`
<myke2> happyaron: 关于netinst的
<ttisnaked> gebjgd: 我也帮他安 在我电脑上怎么安装都行  到他那里就不行了
<wzssyqa> ttisnaked: 下载的内核版本也要和iso的对应起来
<gebjgd> ttisnaked, 你也笨
<ttisnaked> wzssyqa: 这个我也下了
<ttisnaked> gebjgd: 我电脑上就行
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 所以说嘛，维普的都是内嵌文字好像~~~~~~~~~~`
<ttisnaked> 他电脑上就不行
<gebjgd> ttisnaked, 不然你也不会用迅雷下载老版本的debian
<ttisnaked> 不是我下的
<ttisnaked> 我同学下的
<ttisnaked> ………………
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 不是。openoffice导出的pdf就自带字体
<wzssyqa> ttisnaked: 什么问题？
<ttisnaked> 我ipv6  我还会用迅雷下
<happyaron> myke2: 发个邮件给我，我明天处理，行不？
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 网上下载的其他pdf就看不了
<myke2> happyaron: 我搞一个pastebin吧
<myke2> happyaron: 你何时下线?
<happyaron> myke2: 很快了。。。
<ttisnaked> wzssyqa: 安装fedora15，ubuntu11.04  10.10  时  什么tmp  之类的  然后就出不来界面
<Masaka> 大家还在聊 啊
<wzssyqa> ttisnaked: 你敢详细点不？
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 维普的不是内嵌文字？内嵌文字的意思你可能理解错了吧
<myke2> happyaron: 几句话就说清楚了, 懒得写
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 什么意思？
<ttisnaked> wzssyqa: 等一下  我找找
 * wzssyqa 睡觉去了，一会继续当苦工
<myke2> happyaron: 就是wpasupplicant包进入了netinst, 但是他的依赖没有进去
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 我都不知道什么是维普
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 没啥意思，当我没说话
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 听都没听说过
<myke2> happyaron: 这比较奇怪, 报一下
<myke2> happyaron: 6.0.1a
<happyaron> myke2: 还是给我写个邮件吧。。。今天我处理不上了。。。
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 你准备接手zhcon项目？
<Yamazaky> 支持
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 只是在debian里修修bug
<imtxc> 我咋没狗出方法…… 在tty里面显示中文
<imtxc> 除了zhcon
<happyaron> imtxc: fbterm
<dreamysirc> imtxc: 有几个在tty的终端都可以
<Yamazaky> fbterm确实好用啊
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 你维护debian的zhcon包？
<qinglingquan> 我现在屏幕上好多细线，是不是屏坏了？
<Yamazaky> 配合ibus-fbterm
<ttisnaked> NO TPM CHIP FOUND!!华硕本本f８３e　８１
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 正在接手
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 等等，你说的维普的pdf是那种pdf只能在win下读取，不能在linux上看的中文pdf么？
<ttisnaked> 华硕本本f８３e　８１  硬盘安装 后一直停留在这个界面 NO TPM CHIP FOUND!!
<gebjgd> ttisnaked, google
<Yamazaky> fbterm是不是也没人管？
<ttisnaked> google不出来
<ttisnaked> 已经看了两三天了
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 过去linux不行，现在可以了，xpdf那时代还不行，不是乱码，是空白页~~~~~~```
<ttisnaked> 实在是对我同学的电脑无语
<dreamysirc> ttisnaked: 睡觉不？
<ttisnaked> 今天周日  可以不睡
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 那我和你说的不是一个东西
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 话说我有个pdf只能win读取。linux无法读取。你愿意鉴定下么？
<gebjgd> ttisnaked, 我帮你看看
<imtxc> gebjgd: 啊 我也看看……
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 说到电子书，很多读不出维普的，蛋疼啊~~~~~~~~
<ttisnaked> gebjgd: 安装ubuntu10.10 11.04 fedora15都这样
<qinglingquan> gebjgd, 这么怪的pdf？
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 是。
 * happyaron 只有1G内存，悲剧。
<Yamazaky> me too
<dreamysirc> qinglingquan: 那个pdf？
<qinglingquan> gebjgd, 现在还没遇到过
<gebjgd> ttisnaked, 我怎么一找就找到了
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 我发给你
<ttisnaked> gebjgd: 有是有 但都试过了  不行
<qinglingquan> gebjgd, 好
<imtxc> gebjgd: 我也看看哈～
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 1G够了吧，很多时候是cpu赶不上~~~~~~~~~
<iBacchus> ....
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 我要在内存里建chroot编译软件。。。
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 你说1G够干啥呢。。。
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, qinglingquan imtxc http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?p=1346655
<ttisnaked> gebjgd: 你觉得网上哪个方法好
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, qinglingquan imtxc 错了，http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2805364/%E8%A5%BF%E6%B8%B8%E8%AE%B0.PDF
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, qinglingquan imtxc 错了，http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2805364/%E8%A5%BF%E6%B8%B8%E8%AE%B0.PDF
<gebjgd> ttisnaked, tpm_tis.interrupts=0
<happyaron> dreamysirc: 严重依赖tmpfs chroot
<ttisnaked> gebjgd: tpm_tis.interrupts=0  这个我加了
<ttisnaked> 不行
<gebjgd> ttisnaked, 装别的发行版好了
<gebjgd> ttisnaked, 比如arch gentoo什么的
<ttisnaked> gebjgd: 比如
<ttisnaked> gebjgd: 萚
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 干嘛chroot到内存编译，cpu烂了，内存能赶上？
<gebjgd> ttisnaked, 上自定制发行版
<ttisnaked> arch  gentoo  都没有用过
<myke2> happyaron: 你记录下就行了, 我懒得再写mail了
<ttisnaked> 上自定制发行版  这也太为难我了
<happyaron> myke2: 额，很可能明天就忘了。。。
<ttisnaked> 我只是个普通的桌面用户
<gebjgd> ttisnaked, 很多人也没作过爱。作了一次之后你就会作了
<ttisnaked> …………
<ttisnaked> 这什么比喻
<ttisnaked> 很纠结
<myke2> happyaron: 你没有dairy?
<gebjgd> ttisnaked, 这里有很多普通用户也是从没做过爱变成作过爱的
<ttisnaked> arch这些不好找方法
<myke2> gebjgd: 狗嘴吐不出象牙
<ttisnaked> 呃，I have not made love so far!!eggache
<happyaron> myke2: 高考完了处于散漫状态，每天处理点积压的email，也不搞dairy和todo list了。。。
<gebjgd> myke2, 不好意思，我属猪的
<ttisnaked> 哪个高考完了？
<pointer> 恩， 这里快中考了
<gebjgd> happyaron, 等成绩呢？
<gebjgd> happyaron, 报了那所大学了？
<ttisnaked> happyaron: 是高手  小弟沸点
<pointer> 还有一个礼拜……还是两个礼拜来着 明年就到我了~
<ttisnaked> 小弟弟
<happyaron> gebjgd: 嗯。散漫呢，出成绩还得报志愿，这几天就好好散漫
<ttisnaked> happyaron: 是不是打算报计算机类的？
<myke2> happyaron: 那你自己给自己写个email......
<Yamazaky> happyaron: 别报JSJ
<gebjgd> happyaron, 千万别报计算机
<ttisnaked> ……
<Yamazaky> -.-
<gebjgd> happyaron, 学医，出国
<gebjgd> happyaron, 你就富贵了
<happyaron> gebjgd: 额
<ttisnaked> happyaron: 那么小就用linux了  厉害
<happyaron> gebjgd: 学医。。。
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 还要学妇科？
<Yamazaky> 医生，石油，===
<ttisnaked> ……
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 你太有经验了
<happyaron> ttisnaked: 不知道
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 妇科大夫
<Yamazaky> haha
<Yamazaky> 有木有男科大夫？
<Yamazaky> HELP
<myke2> ttisnaked: 首先, Debian Lenny过时了, 内核我没记错还是2.6.18
<happyaron> ttisnaked: lenny还有18个月就drop support了。
<ttisnaked> 哦
<Yamazaky> ttisnaked: try debian 6,2.6.32-5
<imtxc> gebjgd: 我下载不了
<happyaron> ttisnaked: 6.0.1 是现在正经支持的系统。
<gebjgd> imtxc, 翻墙
<gebjgd> imtxc, 改host
<imtxc> gebjgd: 这样啊。
<qinglingquan> gebjgd, dropbox是不是被墙阿？
<ttisnaked> 还想问个问题是 同学那本本安装ubuntu10.04后 能宽带上网，但是学校的校园网怎么都不行，ping都能通的 就是上不了
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 没有把，不清楚
<ttisnaked> 这个有点蛋痛
<myke2> ttisnaked: 要用IE
<ttisnaked> 呃，正经点
<myke2> ttisnaked: 估计是IE only的
<ttisnaked> 不是我 都可以的
<qinglingquan> gebjgd, 你给的pdf地址我打不开
<myke2> ttisnaked: 需要wine或者vm
<ttisnaked> 就他不能 而且学校的什么图书馆首页都打开 就学校的主页打不开
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: dropbox可以解析的地址是多少？我现在没有可以fq的东西啊~~~~~~~~``
<myke2> ttisnaked: 那可能Firefox版本问题
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, qinglingquan imtxc 留下你们的gmail邮箱，我发邮件
<myke2> ttisnaked: 或者他那里ISP问题, 他的windows能上的话就是Fx问题吧
<ttisnaked> 我电脑和他用的一样 就他不行
<ttisnaked> win能上
<imtxc> gebjgd: txc.yang@gmail.com
<ttisnaked> fx用了不行  谷歌也不行
<qinglingquan> gebjgd, 就我现在的名字@gmai.com
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 太麻烦了，我找免费fq tools去
<qinglingquan> gebjgd, 就我现在的名字@gmail.com
<ttisnaked> myke2: fx用了不行  谷歌也不行
<myke2> ttisnaked: Fx 3.5?
<myke2> ttisnaked: too old
<pointer> pointertopointers#gmail.com :)
<ttisnaked> myke2: 谷歌也不行
<myke2> ttisnaked: 是从源里面装的吧
<myke2> ttisnaked: 都too old
<ttisnaked> 谷歌是谷歌网站下的
<ttisnaked> myke2: 关键是我也是源里的 就能用
<myke2> ttisnaked: 因素很多, 比如DNS server
<ttisnaked> myke2: 这个也考虑了，然后我把自己的本本用他那个网线  我就好好的 能上  他就死活不能上，一个想完完全全放弃win的人，偏偏就上不了学校主页，linux伤不起啊
<myke2> ttisnaked: 这是他的设置问题
<pointer> ttisnaked, ie only神马最讨厌了 :)
<myke2> ttisnaked: DNS server是自己配置的, 除非DHCP
<ttisnaked> myke2: 都是默认设置的
<myke2> ttisnaked: 我怎么知道为什么
<ttisnaked> myke2: 很纠结啊
<myke2> happyaron: 我遇到过网站在windows下可以上, linux下找不到服务器
<myke2> happyaron: IP能用dig查到的
<ttisnaked> happyaron  这个名好熟悉
<myke2> ttisnaked: 他traceroute下地址, 然后和你的比对下
<myke2> 睡了8
<ttisnaked> myke2: 直接在终端traceroute
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, imtxc pointer 我考，这个慢
<qinglingquan> gebjgd, 多大的文档阿？
<imtxc> gebjgd: 多大？
<ttisnaked> 睡了8
<pointer> gebjgd, ?
<happyaron> metbsd: 额。
<happyaron> metbsd: 发错
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, imtxc pointer 3.8mb
<pointer> gebjgd, 什么啊
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, imtxc pointer 谁让你们打开dropbox链接的
<gebjgd> pointer, pdf
<gebjgd> pointer, win only的pdf
<pointer> gebjgd, 阿
<pointer> gebjgd, 这个和平台没什么关系吧
<pointer> gebjgd, pdf不是跨平台的么
<gebjgd> pointer, 你试试看就知道了
<qinglingquan> gebjgd, pdf通用的阿
<imtxc> gebjgd: 还是等等看吧 哈
<gebjgd> pointer, qinglingquan 但是这个pdf就不通用
<pointer> gebjgd, …… 同样的一个软件看， 都不一样的？
<qinglingquan> gebjgd, 我只遇到过损坏的pdf打不开
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 这个在linux下无法打开。win下正常
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 奇怪的pdf很多很多的
<gebjgd> 我靠。太慢了，怎么上传这么慢
<qinglingquan> gebjgd, 你用的什么irc客户端？
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, xchat
<qinglingquan> gebjgd, 应该可以直接传送文件的
<qinglingquan> gebjgd, 我也用的xchat
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 试试看
<pointer> 阿
<pointer> 不小心aborted 了……
<qinglingquan> 我accept没反应
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, imtxc pointer 发完了。看你的邮件把
<qinglingquan> ok
<gebjgd> 考。怎么今天网络上传速度这么慢
<pointer> 居然是.de域名……
<pointer> 的过？
<pointer> 德国？
<gebjgd> pointer, 恩
<pointer> gebjgd, 乃肉身翻了？=-=
<gebjgd> pointer, 翻了很久了
<imtxc> gebjgd: 呀 还真乱码
<imtxc> gebjgd: 可惜我没WIN
<gebjgd> imtxc, win下正常。你可以试试看
<pointer> 羡慕极度恨~
<pointer> 教我德语吧:)
<imtxc> gebjgd: 恩 也羡慕人肉帆樯
<pointer> 无法访问 Gmail。 请检查互联网连接。 立即尝试重新连接…...............what the...
<imtxc> 难怪dropbox
<qinglingquan> fuck GFW
<grasshog> Was ist los?
<gebjgd> OOOOoooo, 你给我的那些pdf在sony eink上看不了
<gebjgd> grasshog, 你猜
<OOOOoooo> gebjgd: 计算机上看，我基本不使用那些手持设备。
<gebjgd> grasshog, 你是第9个人
<gebjgd> OOOOoooo, 电脑太费眼睛了
<OOOOoooo> gebjgd: 手持设备做笔记不方便。
<gebjgd> OOOOoooo, 很少作笔记。光看
<OOOOoooo> gebjgd: 我记忆力没你那么好，我需要笔记，不然很快就忘了。
<gebjgd> OOOOoooo, short memory?
<OOOOoooo> gebjgd: 呵呵，是呀，记忆力不好，我有空就从小学做的笔记一直看到现在的
<OOOOoooo> :)
<qinglingquan> gebjgd, 除了第一页的图外，其他的是乱码
<imtxc> pointer: 那个文档  你打开了么。
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 对。
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, win only。我说过了
<pointer> imtxc, 正在下载
<qinglingquan> gebjgd, 应该pdf制作的时候有问题
<pointer> 分成好多好多pdf了把
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 但是为什么win only呢？
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 我把win的字体都拷贝了也不管用
<pointer> Could not open /home/pointer/Downloads/b93.pdf
<qinglingquan> gebjgd, pdf跟字符编码有关系不？
<pointer> Okular 这样提示的
<pointer> 是不是不止这一个文件啊=-=。。
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 不知道
<gebjgd> pointer, 就一个
<pointer> gebjgd，灵异~
<pointer> 3.8mb把
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 反正你只要能在linux下读出来，就马上告诉我方法
<gebjgd> pointer, 对
<pointer> 。。。。。。。。。
<pointer> wine~（表打脸……
<qinglingquan> gebjgd_brb, ok
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我的sony prs 350挂了
<knownbad> 怎么挂的？
<knownbad> 过热？
<knownbad> 搞不好可以修？
<knownbad> 要是还能开机，可以考虑拆了清洁下。
<knownbad> 看看散热风扇还转不转。
<knownbad> 试试39的kernel去。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 开不了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 已经送修了
<knownbad> 我发觉老中对wilderness概念不是很好。
<knownbad> 老是喜欢喂野生动物。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 因为在中国本身就没有
<knownbad> 我知道，台湾人也是。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 台湾也是？……
<knownbad> 但这会害了野生动物。  美国人不准喂食的。
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，的确是如此
<knownbad> 台湾人到美国也是啊。
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<knownbad> 我最近开始去公园跑步，就经常看一些老中在喂食鸭子，松鼠的。
<alvin_rxg> 有撑死的没？
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 你吃的很饱哦。
<alvin_rxg> ……
<knownbad> 应该没有，数量蛮多的。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 干嘛呢?
<fivesheep> yo gebjgd
<gebjgd> fivesheep, jo
<fivesheep> gebjgd: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcOeFYGPE0M&feature=youtube_gdata
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 服务完女客户了？
<fivesheep> 今天的..
<fivesheep> 看视频...
<fivesheep> 牛屄了
<fivesheep> 一周一事
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 因为什么事阿？
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 你都能猜到..
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 征地？
<fivesheep> 暴力执法..
<fivesheep> 不是
<fivesheep> 城管
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 哦。暴力执法是应该的
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 支持暴力
<fivesheep> 打了个孕妇
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 其实主要还是生活压力大
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 人多人就贱
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 没办法
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 现在频率比去年高了.. 一个月发生好几次
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 多好阿
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 真的... 如果党还不出来低头认错, 清算过去的错误, 乞求全国人民谅解. 中国就没救鸟.
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 和那个没关系把
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 城管问题哪里都有
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 各国都有
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 有的. 现在这一切错误, 主要是包庇.. 而包庇的根源 可以追溯到过去的大错 一直不承认, 所以一直捂. 对任何事情都是捂
<fivesheep> 其实就是给老毛擦屁股
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 慢慢捂拉。捂到不能捂的时候了
<fivesheep> 我是无所谓了. 父母都在这边.. 也就爷爷奶奶还在那. 不过他们八九十岁了.. 不在乎
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 帝都人民表示关系不大
<fivesheep> 有几个军队保着.. 当然好点. 不过被冲击的肯定先是首都. lol
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 未必
<^k^>  06:08
#ubuntu-cn 2011-06-12
<gplfeng> 早安
<barcastar> 大家感觉ubuntu在夏天使用，发热量很大吗？
<jiero> http://uploadpie.com/CsbkR
<jiero> 有人知道如何用一台电脑音响放一种音乐，耳机另一种吗？
<barcastar> ...
<gplfeng> <UŚMIECH>
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 帮忙推荐一个图形界面稳定的发行版～～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334806 用ubuntu很长时间了， 期间也用过其他的发行版（osuse， mageia， debian）， 有些不能忍受的是bug 我承认我还是习惯windows的那种图形界面的稳定性， 因此对linux的发行不是很习惯， 我清楚linux的价值观， 但是我作为一个用户 ...
<vic> 周日大家都不说话了呢
<sduwww> 说什么？
<Yamazaky> Morning ?
<vic> 内核终于上39了
<vic> 39是2.6的最后一个版本吗
 * microcai 本来要买方向盘的，结果发现模拟驾驶机 也不贵啊！！！
 * microcai 和真车 1:1 比例，自然好多了，玩极品飞车更爽 
<jiero> 模拟驾驶机是什么？
<lemonhall> microcai: 菜菜子。。。你多大啊？
<lemonhall> microcai: 那一套下来也就3000+吧？
<microcai> lemonhall:  700
<lemonhall> 他妈的，朋友仔北京买房
<lemonhall> 夫妇都买了
<microcai> lemonhall:  1:1 制作的方向盘+脚踏+挡位
<microcai> lemonhall:  700
<lemonhall> 刚结婚这么算下来就有了500W的资产了
<lemonhall> 北京人都是富豪啊
<microcai> lemonhall: 如果配上专用的主机+ 19‘ 显示器和椅子就要 8k l
<void1> 一般人家的话，那无非都是贷款
<lemonhall> microcai: 烂货。。。别用了
<microcai> lemonhall:  ????
<void1> 那都是负债啊
<void1> 刚结婚就有500W负债了...
<void1> 这日子没法过了
<lemonhall> microcai: 我记得罗技的套装都是2500+
<microcai> lemonhall: 没办法，老被教练训。 而且我是学的最慢的
<microcai> lemonhall: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=10311483458
<lemonhall> void1: 资产负债表。。。。负债也是你的本事啊。。混蛋
<lemonhall> microcai: 你还没考上驾照？
<microcai> lemonhall: 没
<lemonhall> microcai: 你有700块钱不如租个车。。。陪练个5天。。马上就学会了
<microcai> lemonhall: 笨鸟先飞好了，买个模拟机
<microcai> lemonhall: 租车要先有驾照。
<microcai> lemonhall: 没驾照不能租车的
<lemonhall> microcai: 扯淡。。。陪练的话可以没有。。在训练场里，不需要驾照
<microcai> lemonhall: 再说，模拟机还能当高级手柄用，还可以玩极品飞车去
<microcai> lemonhall:  。。。 我知道啊，我也是有隔天去场地训练的呀
<microcai> lemonhall: 就是比别人学的慢啊，所以需要自己再练习
<lemonhall> microcai: 有9000+的话，我就去租个教练，教我赛车。。。然后起码这辈子可以玩一次真的赛车了。。。
<lemonhall> microcai: 菜菜子好笨哦
<microcai> lemonhall: 我买的是 700的那个
<microcai> lemonhall: 我自己知道怎么折腾软件。自然不需要 8k 的那种套件
<lemonhall> microcai: 好吧。。。钱是你的，随你怎么花
<microcai> lemonhall: :) 那是。
<lemonhall> microcai: 我有那个钱就多租几次真车来练习了
<microcai> lemonhall:  ... ... 没教练还不是扯淡
<microcai> lemonhall: 关键是教练少啊！一个教练带那么多学员还带不过来
<lemonhall> microcai: 好吧，今年我就要买车了
<microcai> lemonhall: 有钱人。
<lemonhall> microcai: 你哪里人?
<microcai> lemonhall: 不会是买QQ吧？
<lemonhall> microcai: 我们学车的时候老有人给我们塞名片
<lemonhall> microcai: 那种按小时收费的陪练。。很给力的。。。
<microcai> lemonhall: 。。。 没钱。
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • 关于chromium打开软件商场的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334817 我使用chromium13打开软件商场是他提示说要用chrome 请问如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 365039311 — 2011-06-12 10:24
<lemonhall> microcai: 你是啥？倒库不熟？
<microcai> lemonhall: 都是去的最便宜的驾校。
<lemonhall> microcai: 我们当时学2500
<microcai> lemonhall: 。。。。。 都不熟，哈哈。
<microcai> lemonhall: 现在涨价了嘛
<lemonhall> microcai: 当时我们觉得不爽。。。2500，四个人或者五个人一辆车
<microcai> lemonhall: 恩。要爽还得烧钱
<lemonhall> microcai: 后来知道别的驾校的行情的时候才发觉。。我累个去。。。我们好幸福
<lemonhall> microcai: 有的驾校竟然敢3000+让20个人一起倒库
<lemonhall> microcai: 我们2500，竟然把塞给考场考官的钱都包括了。。。情何以堪啊。。那个驾校简直是在搞促销活动嘛
<microcai> lemonhall:  烧钱就可以爽了呀，买个车自己练习，不用上牌照。
<microcai> lemonhall: 等牌照下来了，你驾照也一块下来了 :D
<lubcat> 2600 看来算便宜了
<microcai> lemonhall: 。。。我这边不流行给教练钱包的
<microcai> lemonhall: 要知道，学车 2k 是ZF 的。
<vic> akregator越来越卡
<vic> 真郁闷啊
<microcai> 我这里 4k, 体检啊，考试啊 etc, 其实 ZF 那去了2k
<lemonhall> microcai: 啊，我家里人就不准备像我这样学了。。
<lemonhall> microcai: 说是反正我有照了。。。有车之后，自己找个河滩一个人慢慢星期天练倒库。。。。
<lemonhall> microcai: 我心想考试还是用桑塔纳啊
<microcai> lemonhall: 现在不去驾校学车一样好花 2k+
<lemonhall> microcai: 太贵了。。。。你哪里的啊？
<microcai> lemonhall: 考试报名费就 940
<microcai> lemonhall: 还是理论考。
<lemonhall> microcai: 我去年学的哎。。西安物价果真便宜
<lemonhall> microcai: 好吧，也许是新规定吧。。。我们这边报名体检80+
<lemonhall> microcai: 一门考试100块钱。。。
<microcai> lemonhall: 驾校赚的是个零头。大头都被ZF拿走了
<lemonhall> microcai: 算下来也就是500多啊。。。你们哪里真是坑爹啊
<microcai> lemonhall: 杭州嘛
<lemonhall> microcai: 好吧，房价2W了？
<microcai> 去驾校学车还有人替你折腾坑爹的手续。
<microcai> lemonhall:  一般公寓 300w. house 2000w
<microcai> lemonhall: 能买得起房子不如移民
<sduwww> 我了个去..
<lubcat> 民移的起 房搞不起
<jiero> 谁知道如何让音响以及耳机播放不同音频？
<happyaron> microcai: 唉，zhcon这软件还是太老了，跟新东西放一起编译有各种各样的小毛病
<vic> 推荐一个好用的rss阅读器哦
<microcai> happyaron: 那就用 cjktty
<jiero> vic: KDE的widget不是有么。
<jiero> vic: 那个就醒了
<microcai> jiero: 除非声卡支持。
<microcai> jiero: 一般声卡都不支持的。
<jiero> pulseaudio 做不到么~
<jiero> 我以为可以呢。
<jiero> microcai: 谢啦。
<microcai> jiero: 专业声卡可以做到的，配合 pulseaudio 就行
<jiero> microcai: 不过我觉得以前很多能放两个声音的。
<happyaron> microcai: 那东西毛病更多。
<vic> jiero: 离线的啊。。。。这个还得打开浏览器
<microcai> jiero: 不过，既然使用专业声卡，你一定会使用 jack, 而不是 pa
<jiero> microcai: 。。。jack还要你用rt内核呢。
<lemonhall> 移民要50W的$$$$
<lemonhall> 350W人民币。。。。
<jiero> lemonhall: 你可以移民马来西亚
<lemonhall> 还行哦。。现在估计中国不少人能轻易交出这笔钱
<microcai> jiero: 不需要。
<microcai> jiero: 现在的内核实时性已经很好了
<jiero> microcai:  哦。
<gplfeng> vic:RSSOwl
<vic> gplfeng: 给力不
<vic> akregator不给力了阿  越用越卡
<gplfeng> vic:软件还可以，可惜界面是英文
<vic> gplfeng: 能显示中文就行啊 。。会不会保存的文章多了 就开始卡了？
<metbsd> 国外用cbox卡不卡
<gplfeng> vic：可以显示中文，我现在保存的文章很少，只有100多个，不知道多了会不会卡
<vic> gplfeng: 哎。。。。
<metbsd> 你们在国外用啥软件看cctv的
<lubcat> 出去了 还要瞧cctv?
<vic> 使用google reader 看看
<jiero> CCTV?
<jiero> 到处都是，不就是监控摄像头吗。
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 请问，如何安装gnome3呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334825 哇！各位请教教小弟，我想安装GTK头文件，学习点界面编程。在网上找了教程， apt-get install pkg-config #用于在编译GTK程序时自动找出头文件及库文件位置 apt-get install devhelp #这将安装 devhelp GTK文档查看程序 apt-get install libglib2.0-doc libgtk2.0-doc #这 ...
<jiero> 中国网络不行了。连不进去了了
<pityonline> 今天上网想干嘛来着？忘了……
<pengpp> ...
<lemonhall> pityonline: 那就下线吧。。。乖
<pityonline> lemonhall: 俺可是来蹭网的……
<pengpp> 我是来看电影的
<metbsd> 用甚么软件下载电影啊
<lemonhall> pityonline: 我是上来找女人的
<lemonhall> metbsd: 迅雷
<jiero> lemonhall: 这里女人不就4个常见的？你在骚扰悦姐 lainme banban 还是。。。
<pityonline> lemonhall: 找到了吗？
<phoenixlzx_> 我再问...有木有用T420的童鞋...
<phoenixlzx_> 这回是触控板出问题了
<phoenixlzx_> 触控板，都有哪些驱动？
<lemonhall> jiero: 额。。。banban是谁？
<lemonhall> jiero: lainme是难得一见的GEEK级别的女人
<jiero> banban: lemonhall想认识你。
<ofan> geek少妇
<^k^> 新⇨ 华东校区 • 华东交通大学 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334830 华东交通大学的linux fans 在这里报道。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ffbp — 2011-06-12 11:58
<lemonhall> banban: Hi, hello，有博客嘛？
<banban> jiero: 无名小卒一名 不提也罢
<lemonhall> ofan: 也就24岁吧？ laime
<banban> lemonhall: 木有
<banban> lemonhall: 没啊 lainme很年轻的
<lemonhall> banban: 豆瓣，虾米，GITHUB？anything else?
<ofan> lemonhall: GEEK萝莉
<lemonhall> ofan: 看看人家laime....很年轻，有老公的人了。。。哎。。让我这种老单身很郁闷
<ofan> lemonhall: 你也可以找个老公..
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<lemonhall> 简称G萝
<lemonhall> ofan: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> G萝，咋觉得像一种手机
<ofan> lemonhall: C++都写吐了..
<flay> HTC
<lemonhall> ofan: 你最近写啥呢？
<lemonhall> ofan: 一小本，怎么这么忙？
<ofan> lemonhall: 基于qt的一个程序
<ofan> lemonhall: 有money的
<lemonhall> ofan: 具体说说，要不私聊。。。。。有多钱嘛？
<ofan> lemonhall: 聊啥
<ofan> lemonhall: 没多少
<banban> ofan: hi 上午好
<ofan> banban: hi 中午好
<banban> ofan: 哦 搞错了 是中午好
<banban> roylez: 死EE肿么不在 还想和他打架来着呢
<lemonhall> ofan: 好吧
<lemonhall> ofan: 最近我的相亲大业毫无进展
<lemonhall> ofan: 好无聊
<banban> jiero: 以后可以告诉别人我是男的 这样就万事OK了
<microcai> lemonhal laime 是女的？
<jiero> banban: 好的。
<banban> jiero: 3Q
<happyaron> gmbox 有多少人在用？
<cuihao> wine挺烦人的，总是把菜单弄得一塌糊涂。我决定抛弃它了。
<happyaron> 拜见0354
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<phoenixlzx> happyaron: hi
<happyaron> phoenixlzx: hi
<phoenixlzx> happyaron: Destine的X201触控板用的什么驱动？
<happyaron> phoenixlzx: 免驱
<phoenixlzx> happyaron: 我说的是Ultranav
<happyaron> phoenixlzx: 不知
<phoenixlzx> 免驱....
<phoenixlzx> happyaron: 我的T420额
<phoenixlzx> 触控板竟然不能用
<happyaron> phoenixlzx: 那个电脑上啥都不需要驱动，自动就能用。
<happyaron> phoenixlzx: t420问题找 freeflying
<happyaron> lol
<phoenixlzx> freeflying: hello？
<phoenixlzx> freeflying: T420的触控板用什么驱动？
<jiero> phoenixlzx: 一般linux硬件不用装驱动——要装的话我觉得大多数人不会。。。
<phoenixlzx> jiero: 我觉得貌似是xorg.conf的问题....我在#ubuntu上找到帮助了
<^k^> 新⇨ Arch发行版 • gnome-shell-extension-activities-button不显示图片………… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334840 我安装了gnome-shell-extension-activities-button 在js中也改了图片名字可就是不显示图片 那个图片应该放在那个目录下啊………… 统计信息: 发表于 由 wtry — 2011-06-12 13:06
 * microcai Dirndl 我知道是什么了
 * microcai Dirndl 我知道是什么了
 * microcai Dirndl 我知道是什么了
<^k^> microcai:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org 图片帖至 kimag.es
 * microcai Dirndl 我知道是什么了
 * microcai Dirndl 我知道是什么了
<flay> 。。
<microcai> ^k^: 气死你
<flay> 这么激动
<microcai> flay: 你知道 Dirndl 是什么么?
<^k^> microcai, 够了我，让我们来谈谈我的衣服。  ㍥ 
<flay> 不知道 我去toy看了下
<jiero> 什么？
<jiero> QT么。。。
<Evanescence> linux 下看完视频后的缓存文件应该是完整的吧？在哪里能找到它？
<maonx> Evanescence: 好像不是完整的,基本上是分段的,在/tmp
<Evanescence> maonx: 这样啊,有什么办法下载完整的吗？
<edison0354> Evanescence: 这是浏览器的问题啊，又不是Linux的事……
<Evanescence> maonx: 我用find找mp4格式的没有结果啊
<edison0354> Evanescence: google flvcd
<maonx> Evanescence: 不是Mp4类型的....Linux下不要想格式呀
<Evanescence> edison0354: thanks
<maonx> Evanescence: 估计会是一串乱码可能包含Flash
<Evanescence> maonx: 不找格式找什么？
<Evanescence> maonx: 哦
<maonx> Evanescence: 在Linux下没有格式一说
<Evanescence> maonx: 那是什么？
<maonx> Evanescence: 文件
<edison0354> maonx: 视频在cache里都是flv,mp4一类的
<edison0354> maonx: linux只是不需要扩展名就可以识别mime格式而已
<Evanescence> edison0354: 哦，我去找找
<edison0354> maonx: 并不是没有格式……
<edison0354> maonx: xnix是识别文件头的
<Evanescence> 原来如此
<maonx> edison0354: 哦
<maonx> edison0354: 我是用文件名找到
<edison0354> Evanescence: flvcd提供解析服务，然后神有个脚本，解析+下载都包了，合并的话，试试ffmpeg？
<Evanescence> edison0354: 神那个脚本，好像见过，我去找找，谢谢了
<Cherrot> 火狐播放音频流时放到一半就卡住怎么回事？
<vic> 翻墙后dropbox怎么还上不去啊
<myke2> vimperator vs pentadactyl
<flay> dropbox需要翻墙吗？
<ofan> 不需要
<vic> 上不去啊
<flay> 是阿
<ofan> 用dropbox跟别人同步代码  lol
<jiero> bluegriffon 还没人知道额，用来取代DreamWeaver是不错的
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu国外衍生版 • mint11怎么设置多桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334842 像ubuntu默认4个桌面，mint就一个，怎么设置， 统计信息: 发表于 由 ffsxsy — 2011-06-12 13:31
<vic> 不用翻墙上不去 翻了 还是上不去
<happyaron> edison0354: banshee还翻译不了？
<maonx> vic用客户端直接可以同步
<edison0354> happyaron: ==！
<edison0354> happyaron: 考试……
<edison0354> happyaron: 我错了……
<happyaron> edison0354: 哦先考
<happyaron> edison0354: 不着急
<myke2> happyaron: 报下bug
<happyaron> myke2: ok，多谢提醒
<happyaron> myke2: 是netinst cd对吗？
<myke2> happyaron: y, 就是wpasupplicant的依赖
<happyaron> myke2: 能知道具体缺哪些包么？
<myke2> happyaron: 我去上下网站, 当时我手动下载的
<happyaron> myke2: ok
<myke2> happyaron: dep: libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.1.1)
<myke2> happyaron: dep: libnl1 (>= 1.1) [除 kfreebsd-amd64, kfreebsd-i386]
<myke2> happyaron: dep: libpcsclite1 (>= 1.5.5)
<edison0354> happyaron: 额，你这几天爽了啊
<myke2> happyaron: 好像这3个, 我再验证下
<happyaron> myke2: 好的
<happyaron> edison0354: 爽啥呀
<myke2> happyaron: 可以用aptitude search '~i!~M'验证么
<edison0354> happyaron: 咋了？
<myke2> happyaron: 我还是找下我当时的下载目录
<happyaron> myke2: 我觉得你得看看具体iso里没有什么包。
<happyaron> 嗯
<myke2> happyaron: ISO
<happyaron> edison0354: 焦急地等待老师放我去看悦姐
<edison0354> happyaron: 囧
<myke2> happyaron: ISO肯定缺包的, 我用下载文件和iso双重验证下
<happyaron> myke2: 好的，我等你结果。
<myke2> happyaron: libnl有的, 其他两个没有
<myke2> happyaron: 就是libpcsclite1
<myke2> happyaron: 还有libdbus-1-3
<myke2> happyaron: 对了, Debian源列表有什么办法直接的到么
<vic> happyaron: 新时代的望妻石
<happyaron> myke2: http://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/debian/dists/sid/
<happyaron> vic: 呵呵
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<myke2> happyaron: 所有么?
<myke2> happyaron: 今天我上不了163源了
<happyaron> myke2: 运行结果就是无法使用无线网呗？
<happyaron> myke2: 163的我能上
<happyaron> 所有的
<happyaron> 呃，163把debian的给弄没了。
<huntxu> ...
<myke2> happyaron: 缺少的结果是wpasupplicant不能正确安装, 从而无法使用WPA的加密网络
<huntxu> 远离国产源吧
<happyaron> myke2: ok
<myke2> happyaron: 最主要的原因是wpasupplicant进了但是依赖没进, 这不是很奇怪么
<happyaron> huntxu: 说实话平时163的源比大多数国外源做得还好。
<happyaron> 可能今天脑子短路了。
<myke2> happyaron: 可能正在维修?
<happyaron> myke2: 有可能吧，没见到通知
<happyaron> 先用中科大源吧
<happyaron> ftp.cn.debian.org
<happyaron> 对sohu源我彻底失去信心了。
<happyaron> 不知道过两天清华的源能弄成什么样子。
<myke2> happyaron: 我记得官方有个地方专门提供源列表的, 今天www.debian.org一下子没找到
<myke2> happyaron: 找到了http://www.debian.org/mirror/list
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian worldwide mirror sites
<happyaron> myke2: http://www.debian.org/mirror/list
<happyaron> 嗯
<cn2dy> 望妻石...
<Faaarmer> Ubuntu平台下有没有好用的中文OCR软件啊？
<myke2> 对了, vim的%s/PATTERN1/PATTERN2/g里面PATTERN2是否是regexpr
<myke2> huntxu: 用国外源我这里就崩想更新系统了
<myke2> happyaron: 哪些网站怎么看电信/网通的
<myke2> happyaron: 我猜测是可以用traceroute看的
<happyaron> myke2: ip138.cn...
 * maonx 有没有碰到过在Vim直接粘贴的时候格式都是乱的?
<myke2> maonx: "+p?
<myke2> happyaron: 上不上
<happyaron> myke2: ip.cn
<maonx> myke2: "+p 的话正常  我用终端的粘贴命令会出问题
<myke2> happyaron: 这种大学的都是教育网?
<kenifanying> myke2, 或者用dig + nslookup + whois 看……
<Evanescence> maonx: 我也是全是乱的，不知道怎么修改，在ggedit你就不会这样
<jiero> Faaarmer: 没有中文OCR
<maonx> Evanescence: 用刚才myke2 说的方式
<myke2> MaskRay`: pentadactyl比vimperator强哪里
<jiero> Faaarmer: 只有日本人做的，
<myke2> maonx: X下非常复杂, 我搞不动
<jiero> Faaarmer: 但是中国人没人参加所以中文识别残疾
<Evanescence> maonx: 我试试
<myke2> maonx: 什么XClipboard, buffer什么的, 有好几种方式
<myke2> maonx: 不像windows只有一个
<maonx> myke2: 嗯 是有点多的 刚才试了你的方式成功了
<happyaron> myke2: 嗯，但是都有公网出口啊。
<myke2> maonx: :help "+
<Kandu> maonx: 因為你這是粘到 terminal simulator,然後經它處理到 vim，vim 把它當作擊鍵處理，然後亂了
<myke2> happyaron: 像电信/网通之间连接很慢的吧
<myke2> Kandu: XWindow下有3种粘贴?
<maonx> Kandu: 原来是这样
<myke2> maonx: 你用什么terminal-emulator?
<maonx> myke2: xterm
<myke2> maonx: 我目前用gnome-terminal
<Kandu> myke2: 不懂
<maonx> myke2: 我没装Gnome
<myke2> Kandu: :help "+, 我英语不好, 只看了第一句
<Evanescence> myke2: "+ 代表 quoteplus吗，在vim
<happyaron> myke2: 大学都多线啊。。。
<myke2> maonx: 比xterm重的多, xterm我不会配置
<maonx> myke2: 我直接用的是主席的配置文件- -
<myke2> maonx: 不太会用别人配置的我
<jiero> 很多人用xterm，我也需要用额。
<jiero> 因为最普及，哪里都可以用。
<myke2> maonx: 我字体一直没配好, 不知道为什么, 字体奇宽无比
<maonx> myke2: 改都不改,直接用上了..
<maonx> myke2: 你是什么版本
<roylez_> jiero: 用那个spriggan的毒魔法师，太简单了。基本不会饿，速度快，看破隐身
<roylez_> jiero: 打不过就跑
<happyaron> roylez_: pdnsd这东西不靠谱啊
<happyaron> roylez_: 那个maintainer就是一打酱油的。
<jiero> roylez_:被围住怎么办？
<myke2> maonx: 我在debian里面用的
<roylez_> .
<roylez_> jiero: 没有被围住的时候
<maonx> myke2: 看看wiki应该有字体配置的
<roylez_> jiero: 5级过后，每级加一点int
<Kandu> myke2: 上面說只用了兩種，一種是當前可視選擇的，一種是剪貼板
<roylez_> jiero: 跑得那么快，怎么被围
<jiero> roylez一下楼梯。。。
<jiero> roylez我一下楼梯就飞来5个large rock。。。
<myke2> maonx: 我在man里面也看到字体配置, 我英语很差, 猜测意思然后都搞不出来
<myke2> happyaron: ftp.cn.debian.org没有experimental?
<roylez_> jiero: 试试你就知道了，这是wiki里面推荐的简单组合
<maonx> myke2: 你是什么桌面管理  Gnome?
<happyaron> myke2: 有的
<jiero> roylez_: 我删了~
<myke2> maonx: KDE
<myke2> happyaron: 我这里aptitude install <package>/experimental
<roylez_> jiero: ...
<jiero> roylez_: 哈哈 http://freegamer.blogspot.com/2011/06/tales-of-majeyal-and-t-engine4.html 看了这个，我想去看看
<myke2> happyaron: 无法找到存档“experimental”
<maonx> myke2: 我也不太懂了,我也刚弄好字体配置,kde自己不调整字体的? 没玩过kde
<roylez_> jiero: 我把窗口运行的设置也找到了
<myke2> maonx: xterm是自己搞字体配置的, 和DE无关吧
<happyaron> myke2: 给 stephenpcg@googlemail.com 发邮件
<roylez_> jiero: tile_full_screen = false  写 .crawlrc
<myke2> maonx: 要写.Xdefault什么的
<happyaron> myke2: 解决不了灭了他。
<jiero> roylez_: 什么。。。默认就是窗口啊。。。
<maonx> myke2: 这个么我就用主席的一放
<myke2> happyaron: 目前没空, 我换源看看
<roylez_> jiero: 我这里默认全屏，很不爽
<myke2> happyaron: 你考完了没事了吧
<jiero> roylez_/:我以后在手机上玩。
<happyaron> myke2: 一堆事堆着呢。。。
<jiero> happyaron:  你在哪里都是一堆事牵制吧:D
<roylez_> jiero: crawl唯一一个比nethack好的地方就是神器太多了
<happyaron> jiero: 可能吧。。。
<myke2> happyaron: ustc有的?
<happyaron> jiero: 要做就总有，不想做就逃掉
<jiero> roylez: crawl简单啊。
<happyaron> myke2: ustc = ftp.cn
<roylez_> jiero: nnnd，nethack简单
<jiero> happyaron: 哦。看不出来。
<myke2> happyaron: thx
<jiero> roylez_: crawl规则简单
<myke2> happyaron: geekbone如何
<jiero> roylez_:或许我用的神太直截了，有些神的戒律和要求真变态。
<myke2> maonx: KDE配置挺容易的
<happyaron> myke2: 可以试试，几年钱的ubuntu中国区主镜像。
<myke2> happyaron: 我记得装Lenny的时候中国似乎只有这一个
<^k^> 新⇨ 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 植物大战僵尸flash版本偷偷奉上，不过不会装，求高人指导一下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334847 RT，打架可以转到http://www.verycd.com/topics/2814497/用电驴下载 统计信息: 发表于 由 古道Ubuntu — 2011-06-12 14:25
<jiero> roylez_: 我在ToME4官方网站上看到的一句话，One hundred thousands dead adventurers and over 12 years of playtime!
<myke2> happyaron: 对了, /etc/apt/sources.list能不能搞alias?
<inixi> 我在irc第一句话:hello word,大家好~
<happyaron> myke2: 不能
<myke2> happyaron: 比如deb $DEBIANSERVER/debian ... 前面定义DEBIANSERVER
<happyaron> myke2: 一共才几行，还要alias。。。
<happyaron> myke2: yum就是有各种变量的，最后搞得巨麻烦。
<myke2> happyaron: 我有很多啊, 什么stable, testing, unstable, experimental
<pityonline> inixi: 欢迎
<myke2> happyaron: geekbone国企了
<happyaron> myke2: stable 你直接用就可以啊
<myke2> happyaron: 过期
<inixi> 谢谢！
<myke2> happyaron: 我pin了下
<inixi> 怎么对某位密聊呢？
<inixi> 我刚来ubuntu的世界。。。
<myke2> happyaron: 还有要找人翻译Debian Reference吧
<happyaron> myke2: 说实话我不知道为啥ustc不能用，ustc mirror如果缺东西，那就是全世界debian mirror都差不多出了问题。。。
<happyaron> myke2: 翻译它干吗？
<jiero> roylez: 原来去年 ToME4 的就上线了。 http://freegamer.blogspot.com/2011/06/tales-of-majeyal-and-t-engine4.html
<jiero> happyaron: 听人说那个学Debian有用。
<happyaron> jiero: 那是developer reference啊。
<jiero> happyaron: 我看下，如果翻译了确实能很好的促进。——那些小windows管理员喜欢。
<inixi> 我装了fcitx现在是用拼音，能改成五笔么？？
<happyaron> jiero: 谁愿意翻译我可以帮忙处理提交等工作，但是我自己不打算翻译。
<myke2> happyaron: 不是
<happyaron> inixi: 安装 fcitx-table-wubi
<myke2> happyaron: 是使用手册
<happyaron> myke2: 哦。
<myke2> happyaron: 目前的中文版还是version 1
<myke2> happyaron: 是etch/sarge什么的
<freeflying> phoenixlzx: t420s touchpad没任何问题
<happyaron> myke2: 我知道了。
<myke2> happyaron: version 2 很多详细了, 比如aptitude的使用方法
<happyaron> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian Reference
<happyaron> 这个，对吗？
<myke2> 应该是
<inixi> 恩。。。是apt-install fcitx-table-wubi?
<happyaron> inixi: apt-get install fcitx-table-wubi
<inixi> 新人。
<happyaron> myke2: 问题是没有人愿意来做。。。
<inixi> 谢谢^^
<happyaron> 要翻译的东西多，做的人没几个。
<inixi> 还有个问题，我用的是电信3g网卡。客户端文字显示不全，有些字是口口。能教我怎么解决一下么？
<happyaron> 没用过。
<inixi> 另外，用firefox上网时得用终端sudo firefox才能上网。
<myke2> firefox怎么能sudo呢
<happyaron> inixi: sudo rm -rf ~/.mozilla
<myke2> happyaron: 3.0内核和2.6是同步进行的还是承接的
<inixi> 恩。这句是什么意思呢？
<myke2> r是递归删除, f是强制
<myke2> 加上sudo就是让root干
<inixi> 恩。把mozilla?
<cuihao> 删除自己的目录可以不用sudo吧
<myke2> cuihao: 自己的有你上次说的1755的1的标志的时候就要sudo了
<Kandu> myke2: 真的？
<myke2> Kandu: ?
<Kandu> myke2: 自己的目錄有 +s 要 sudo 刪？
<inixi_> 嘿嘿，谢谢，。现在好了，可以直接开firefox上网咯！谢谢happyaron
<myke2> Kandu: 是root创建的话. 对了, +s我搞不清楚, 是说suid还是sgid, 还是那个目录特殊权限的
<myke2> happyaron: 我搞错了
<myke2> happyaron: experimental里面没有<package>那个包
<Kandu> myke2: 我也搞不清，只會用數字
<myke2> Kandu: +s恐怕是说suid吧
<Kandu> myke2: 不知道
<myke2> Kandu: 1是T
<myke2> Kandu: 2是S
<happyaron> myke2: 3.0 = 2.6.40
<happyaron> inixi_: 原来启动不了的原因是你用root写了firefox的配置文件
<myke2> happyaron: 说明不是新的分支咯
<happyaron> myke2: 嗯
<Kandu> myke2: 哦，thx
<inixi_> 再请教下，我的是本本，10.04的时候显卡驱动可以激活。现在11.04了激活不了了。提示systemerror:binary package fglrx has no trusted origin,rejecting
<ufo_> 大家好
<ufo_> 我是新来的
<^k^> ufo_, 好  ㍦ 
<inixi_> ufo_好~我也是新来的^_^
<flay> ufo_: 从哪来的
<goodmen_> Hi, 大家好，我是arch-cn介绍来的。是用ArchLinux的
<ufo_> 天津
<crane> 大家好
<crane> 这是个好地方啊
<crane> 呵呵
<flay> goodmen_: 哈哈
<goodmen_> flay: 是你吗？
<crane> 我也是新来的
<goodmen_> flay: 哈哈
<flay> 是的
<^k^> crane, 好  ㍦ 
<crane> 大家都是ubuntu fans么？
<ufo_> 我怎么对单个人说话 呢
<goodmen_> 发布招聘信息：:;
<crane> crane, 好 ㍦
<crane> 怎么是乱码 啊
<inixi_> 我来这专门麻烦人。。我问题超级多！
<ufo_> 请各位告诉一下
<crane> 尽力吧
<crane> 你的问题是什么？
<goodmen_> 某个小型外企，招聘软件研发和技术支持的软件人员，这里的人有没有愿意给我介绍一下的？
<inixi_> 我很喜欢ubuntu..就是还不太会用，论坛上看不动。。。。
<crane> 嗯
<ufo_> 我用的是lubuntu,有没有一样的兄弟
<goodmen_> 职位主要是搞各种驱动和网络以及其他硬件方面的事情，谁有兴趣？
<crane> 现在暂时还没那个技术额
<inixi_> 第X个问题。。。systemeeror:binary package fglrx has no trusted origin,rejecting 在我激活显卡驱动的时候他这样告诉我。。
<myke2> happyaron: 现在系统更新已经推荐用apt-get了
<void1> 先上工资范围，有兴趣的人自然就有兴趣了
<myke2> happyaron: 版本更新
<ufo_> 你好
<goodmen_> void1: 工资说实话不高的，4K应该可以，往上的话，看自己的本事咯
<goodmen_> 钱不是很多，但还是和市场行情符合的，
<crane> 做驱动的？
<crane> 你是来这问问题、解决问题的呢还是来打广告的呢，兄弟！
<goodmen_> crane: 写驱动、协助调试硬件等等。反正不做应用哦
<crane> 呵呵
<goodmen_> crane: 呵呵，我不用ubuntu,纯广告拉
<inixi_> 我是问问题的。。。
<crane> 哈哈
<goodmen_> crane: 是flay介绍来的。我用的是其他的一个linux版本....
<ufo_> 你好
<crane> 那么这里绝对不是一个打广告的地方
<gebjgd> 可以打
<void1> 这里用ubuntu的不多
<goodmen_> crane: 我也算是linux fans啦。呵呵
<gebjgd> 绝对可以打
<void1> 当然可以广告
<ufo_> crane,问问题
<goodmen_> crane: 我不是卖东西啊，我是真心招人哦
<crane> 嗯
<crane> 呵呵
<inixi_> 刚刚那位兄弟。apt-get install fcitx-XXXXX-wubi中间那个是萨满阿？
<goodmen_> crane: 不是皮包公司.....
<gebjgd> 为linux人员提供就业机会
<flay> arch-cn人实在太少 。。
<gebjgd> goodmen_, 你功德无量阿
<crane> 确实
<crane> 这里面牛人多吗？
<gebjgd> goodmen_, 生孩子一定有屁眼
<crane> 嘘嘘！
<crane> 注意我们的素质
<gebjgd> crane, 不过你要小心了
<goodmen_> gebjgd: 实话是，linux只是占部分工作量，其他OS也有的。包括一些更加特殊的OS。 当然 windows会底层更好。正好补充我的技术局限
<goodmen_> gebjgd: !!
<gebjgd> crane, 阻止linux人才就业，小心生孩子没有屁眼
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 堆mldonkey的搜索结果进行格式化，去除不要的，只留下序号，文件名和A值，要怎么写命令啊？
<goodmen_> crane: 呵呵，没事
<gebjgd> crane, 你的罪过大大的
<ufo_> 各位，怎样能在说话时前面加上对方的名字
<goodmen_> gebjgd: 别激动啊
<crane> 哈哈 我的罪过大啊
<goodmen_> ufo_:  敲名字，按下tab,自动完成
 * gebjgd 看了下，鸡没动
<void1> goodmen_: 这家伙就是这样的，不要在意就好了
<ufo_> 能不能点一下名字就行呢
<crane> gebjgd:  哈哈
<ufo_> 斯蒂芬
<gebjgd> void1, 回来了？
<ufo_> 没成功
<gebjgd> void1, 帅哥？
<goodmen_> ufo_: *nix家族的系统，喜欢键盘操作...
<goodmen_> ufo_: 敲名字前面几个字符，然后tab自动完成哦
<ufo_> goodmen_, ok
<crane> tab 就是自动补全
<crane> 知道吧
<goodmen_> 哦，继续广告之： 工作地点北京，差点忘说了
<inixi_> crane 这样嗯？
<ufo_> 明白了，怎么打出有颜色的字呢
<inixi_> crane: 学会一个了，嘿嘿
<gebjgd> ufo_, 颜色是irc客户端的功能
<crane> 哈哈
<void1> 这里不能打出颜色的字
<gebjgd> ufo_, 对方提及到你的名字或者为了显示好看就会出现不动的颜色
<ufo_> gebjgd, 你怎么能打出颜色呢
<gebjgd> ufo_, 让你知道你的名字被提及了或者便于你阅读消息
<gebjgd> ufo_, 因为我提及你的名字了
<gebjgd> ufo_, 相反你提及我的名字我这里也会高亮
<ufo_> 哦
<void1> 颜色不只是client的功能，需要server也支持
<gebjgd> ufo_, 比qq牛逼多了吧
<goodmen_> gebjgd: QQ上有漂亮妹妹，这里没有
<gebjgd> ufo_, 当然qq更牛逼
<ufo_> gebjgd, 别人看不见，只有自己能看见是吧
<goodmen_> 这里大都是混技术的，没有意思
<cn2dy> 谢特, 老掉线
<gebjgd> ufo_, 别人也能看到，但是就是不会高亮
<ufo_> gebjgd, 哦，明白了，谢谢
<goodmen_> 看来这里不适合发广告啦。。。。
<inixi_> gebjgd: 嘿嘿，
<cn2dy> 发广告会被爆菊
<void1> goodmen_: 现在人少
<crane> goodmen_: 你怎么不到qq上面去啊  哈哈
<goodmen_> 谁指点一下哪里方便发招聘的信息呢？不想去招聘网站，因为对企业是要钱的
<Evanescence> 怎样用sed来同时取用空格分割的几个区域？
<goodmen_> cn2dy: !! 呵呵，
<gebjgd> goodmen_, qq群
<crane> goodmen_: 你可真是人才啊
<goodmen_> gebjgd: 提供一下QQ群？
<gebjgd> crane, 好好学，你也能成人才
<goodmen_> crane: ？ 我就是个打工的而已哦
<crane> 大家 别这样吧
<inixi_> 问个问题。用firefox看youku视频感觉播放速度比正常快~而且没有声音
<crane> 这么好的一个地方 被大家搞成这样
<zkwlx> goodmen_:  你可以到豆瓣上之类的，我就是在那里找到实习工作的
<crane> 净化环境！！
<goodmen_> zkwlx: hehe
<gebjgd> goodmen_, 9558724
<ufo_> gebjgd, 这里是个聊天的地方，还是技术交流地方
<crane> 是啊
<Evanescence> 怎样用sed来同时取用空格分割的几个区域？
<crane> 不能扯一些无聊的话题
<gebjgd> ufo_, 聊天 + 交流
<goodmen_> 我当初找工作很难的。主要是不知道相关信息在什么地方。
<gebjgd> crane, 当然可以扯
<void1> 这里主要是闲聊的地方
<goodmen_> 好多面试都是注定失败的，因为技术方向完全不对
<ufo_> gebjgd, 哦:-)
<void1> 技术问题一般没人回答
<goodmen_> 好吧，我QQ之
<gebjgd> goodmen_, 25517785
<void1> goodmen_: 招人么先报上城市和工资
<void1> goodmen_: 过个半小时发一次
<Evanescence> 乱七八糟的。。。。
<Kandu> Evanescence: 括號吧
<crane> 大家用的是什么上这个irc平台的 啊
<happyaron> irssi
<ufo_> 谁知道咱这系统怎么上QQ
<crane> ？
<Evanescence> Kandu: 我正在搜索简单sed教程，主要是想把mldonkey在脚本中得到的搜索结果格式化
<Kandu> 同 irssi
<crane> 我用的是火狐扩展
<void1> xchat
<goodmen_> ufo_: 我是跑virtual box虚拟机上跑xp，然后QQ
<gebjgd> ufo_, web2.qq.com
<crane> 不知道 怎么添加个快捷方式 直接启动这个irc
<gebjgd> goodmen_, 你好疼
<gebjgd> ufo_, 现在的webqq比普通qq都牛逼
<ufo_> 我这机器太老了，没法虚拟机，
<gebjgd> ufo_, 有我的老？
<void1> 有我的老？
<gebjgd> ufo_, 2004年 celeron 1.3 512内存
<ufo_> gebjgd, 你有多老
<gebjgd> ufo_, 2004年 celeron 1.3 512内存
<cn2dy> gebjgd:  德国有甘道夫这个地名么?
<ufo_> :-)，我的P3
<void1> gebjgd: 哟一样嘛
<cn2dy> gebjgd:  或者小镇
<gebjgd> void1, 我的是i855
<ufo_> gebjgd, 2000å¹´
<gebjgd> cn2dy, google earth
<gebjgd> ufo_, 多少内存？
<ufo_> gebjgd, 320
<goodmen_> 讨厌QQ哦，弹出来好多乱七八糟的玩意儿
<cn2dy> gebjgd:  懒得查
<gebjgd> ufo_, 足够了
<gebjgd> cn2dy, 我没装google earth
<void1> ufo_: cpu呢？用什么桌面？
<ufo_> gebjgd, 虚拟机够吗
<gebjgd> cn2dy, 你要给我拉丁字幕
<gebjgd> ufo_, qemu可以
<cn2dy> gebjgd:  我只能给你丁字裤
<ufo_> p3 650
<gebjgd> cn2dy, 也行，正好给老婆穿
<gebjgd> cn2dy, 不给都不行阿
<ufo_> 牛逼的很的一个机器
<gebjgd> cn2dy, 你欠一条丁字裤了
<gebjgd> cn2dy, 你欠我一条丁字裤了
<cn2dy> gebjgd:  呸
<cn2dy> nnd, 忘了高亮自己
<goodmen_> 我喜欢QEMU， 但公司配的机器不支持VT，所以跑大系统很慢了
<inixi_> 问个问题。用firefox看youku视频感觉播放速度比正常快~而且没有声音
<gebjgd> inixi_, flash player版本
<inixi_> 怎么看版本阿？？
<gebjgd> inixi_, 你猜
<tenzu> uname -a 吧
<inixi_> adobe flas plugin 10
<tenzu> 菊花版本得用镜子
<Faaarmer> 新立得可以看
<inixi_> 看了，就是10.怎么解决呢？
<ufo_> ubuntu怎么装飞鸽传书
<inixi_> gebjgd: 请问怎么解决播放问题阿？是flash 10
<Faaarmer> flsah最新的是10.3.181.22版本吧，你装的是最新的么？
<Evanescence> tenzu: sed 打印第三行以后的所有行要怎么弄？ sed -n '3,$p' text.txt 吗？
<tenzu> Evanescence:  不会那个
<Evanescence> tenzu: 唉。。。。。记得你们几个都是牛人的说。。。。
<goodmen_> ufo_: scp。。。。
<inixi_> 恩，刚刚才装的~
<gebjgd> inixi_, 检查版本
<tenzu> Evanescence:  我只会vim的简单操作, 正则一概不会
<pointer> 大家好~
<ufo_> goodmen_, scp是什么
<pointer> 正则……
<Evanescence> tenzu: 额，学习中。。。
<tenzu> Evanescence:  找神问
<tenzu> pointer:  又被WS了?
<Evanescence> ufo_: 孩子啊，RTFM OR STFW
<inixi_> gebjgd: 我在软件中心看的是10.具体版本怎么看呢？
<happyaron> 悲剧，谁是amd64的系统。
<goodmen_`> 仿佛这里总是掉线
<cuihao> anybody
<cuihao> ？
<cuihao> 喔，刚才freenode断了
<gebjgd> tenzu, arch + mac_
<gebjgd> ?
<ofan> 网上买,学生有优惠,最多便宜$200
<tenzu> gebjgd:  对啊
<gebjgd> tenzu, 没必要，反正你有mac了
<tenzu> ofan:  student discount没有那么多赠品, 也不会升级内存
<crane> 请问一下谁知道怎么使用xchat 进入这里
<tenzu> gebjgd:  打算单独弄个台式机装arch
<cuihao> 直接就进来了
<tenzu> pityonline:  P哥V5
<ofan> 据说香港的很便宜
<gebjgd> tenzu, 笔记本多，不怕
<pityonline> tenzu: ......
<tenzu> gebjgd:  我自己的就一个本子, 其他都是公家的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一个爱尔兰留学的正在费城勿搞
<alvin_rxg> ？
<gebjgd> tenzu, 我都不买笔记本了
<tenzu> ofan:  便宜不了多少
<gebjgd> tenzu, 反正公司给配
<tenzu> gebjgd:  这是我第一个自己的笔记本
<ofan> :(
<tenzu> gebjgd:  以前的没买多久就被老婆拿走了
<gebjgd> tenzu, 那也是你的
<gebjgd> tenzu, 老婆都是你的
<gebjgd> tenzu, 身体都是你的。灵魂都是你的，笔记本难道不是你的？
<tenzu> gebjgd:  你错了, 我和我的电脑都是我老婆的
<gebjgd> tenzu, 真丢人
<tenzu> 唉...
<tenzu> 呃, net split的都回来了
<cuihao> welcome back
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 非诚勿扰
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我草。灯全灭了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 停电了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 海龟就是屎阿，没有人要
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 女嘉宾
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 海龟会去 非诚勿扰？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一堆呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 海龟现在回国就是屎
<alvin_rxg> 白跑出来了
<tenzu> 海龟的确是屎
<gebjgd> tenzu, 海了就不能龟
<tenzu> gebjgd:  应该海的越远越好
<gebjgd> tenzu, 一定要变成海移
<maonx> tenzu: - -
<tenzu> gebjgd:  海遗啊
<tenzu> maonx:  毛女侠
<gebjgd> maonx, 毛女下好
<maonx> gebjgd: tenzu 你俩在蛋疼
<maonx> 好
<ofan> 看过一次非诚勿扰 有个哈佛毕业的
<gebjgd> ofan, 恩。那个是美国华裔
<maonx> 上次我也看到过..爱国 责任感?
<tenzu> 非诚勿扰有漂亮小妞么?
<ofan> gebjgd: 还有很多阿
<gebjgd> ofan, 美籍华人，不是咱们土鳖能比的
<ofan> gebjgd: 出生在美国?
<redmorning1> PERL里面，fork复制进程时，对进程的执行有固定顺序吗?比如是否一定先调用父进程，再调用子进程？
<gebjgd> ofan, 恩，那个人
<ofan> gebjgd: 华裔是指出生在美国还是移民的都算
<tenzu> 生在美国吧,第一代叫华侨
<gebjgd> ofan, 我说的是美籍人，其实那个人就是美国认
<ofan> gebjgd: 恩
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 派出所所长
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 牛逼阿
<ofan> 很多女嘉宾都是留学生阿
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ？？？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 男嘉宾。油水很肥
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 小地方的派出所所长那不是一般的了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 待遇很好的
<alvin_rxg> ……
<tenzu> 所长可以任意调戏良家妇女
<gebjgd> tenzu, 基本就是土皇帝
<tenzu> gebjgd:  那肯定的
<Evanescence> ofan: 你会命令cut吗？
<ofan> Evanescence: 我会看man
<Evanescence> ofan: 我看了，但是-d 和-f切割出来的不符合要求，你帮忙看一下？
<Guest37967> 我的软件包在amd64/ia64上ftbfs，悲剧啊。
<ofan> Evanescence: 发
<happyaron> ...
<Evanescence> ofan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/624977/ 变成虚线下面的那行，是从mldonkey里到处来的，【变成了代码，可能有点看不清楚
<pityonline> 用 vim 编辑文件想在第 10 行到 15 行行首添加一个 # 号用什么命令来着？
<dreamysirc> Evanescence: ml你准备拖emule的？拖erycd很悲剧的
<Evanescence> dreamysirc: 不是，我的amule开起来电脑会卡，linux下没有其他的了，就用mldonkey，虽然速度不快，但是反正没事，整天挂着
<ofan> Evanescence: 这什么格式  太乱了
<Evanescence> ofan: 我还是把终端下输出的贴一下吧
<gebjgd> Evanescence, 买个dockstar，刷debian 当下载机
<dreamysirc> Evanescence: 我用ml不敢开webui跟amule一个样，wine个拖erycd吧
<gebjgd> Evanescence, 3W的功耗
<Evanescence> ofan: [    28]      627     3        sshd-ddos.conf                                                            1        urn:ed2k:A76218CBAA， 变成 28]  3 sshd-ddos.conf
<void1> dockstar是硬盘盒？
<Evanescence> dreamysirc: 还好，很小，我开了很多东西，但是在awesome下除非突然打开firefox，否则都在10%以下，1G内存
<gebjgd> void1, 不是，google.arm芯片的。能刷debian
<Evanescence> gebjgd: 什么叫能刷debian？
<ofan> Evanescence:  awk '{print $2,$4,$5}'
<gebjgd> Evanescence, 什么叫不能刷debian？
<Evanescence> ofan: 就是大牛厉害啊，
<ofan> Evanescence: ... awk我就会这么多
<Evanescence> ofan: 额，awek，sed和regex很难的吧？
<ofan> Evanescence: 不算太难
<Evanescence> ofan: 也对，难的应该是R语言那种
<pointer> R语言是神吗
<Evanescence> pointer: 是一种用来组合很复杂模型的语言，
<pointer> 啊
<Evanescence> pointer: 大多数和高等数学相关
<pointer> chrome崩溃掉了
<gebjgd> pointer, 很久没崩溃过了
<Evanescence> 怎么在登录telnet后，再在外部脚本发送命令给当前打开的telnet？
<crane_> hello
<^k^> crane_, 好  ㍨ 
<crane_> 啥？？
<crane_> 多少人啊
<richard_ma> 有人用无线网卡吗？我用iwconfig wlan0 enc xxxx设置密码，那个xxx表示的密码应该怎么填？比如密码是12345
<crane_> 怎么会出现乱码 啊
<fighterlyt> because of the encoding
<vincentgotajob> hey guys
<gebjgd> richard_ma, networkmanager
<vincentgotajob> 大家好，有多少懂中文的？
<richard_ma> 我在用命令行，没有GUI
<richard_ma> gebjgd: 我在用命令行，没有GUI
<fighterlyt> everyone here can understand chinese
<gebjgd> richard_ma, 好好看man
<ofan> vincentgotajob: 不懂中文的路过
<gebjgd> richard_ma, 能用命令行的人不看msn？
<tenzu> 不懂中文的撸过
<gebjgd> richard_ma, 能用命令行的人不看man？
<vincentgotajob> 那干嘛用英语？
<crane_> 什么叫有多少懂中文的啊？
<vincentgotajob> 人
<gebjgd> vincentgotajob, 那人蛋疼
<vincentgotajob> 少了个量词
<crane_> 这不就是ubuntu中文社区么
<crane_> 都是中国人啊
<fighterlyt> english 是世界语言
<vincentgotajob> 那为什么还有说英文？
<richard_ma> gebjgd: 看了，里面说用hex编码，然后写上，或者用s:加密码明文，不过我都试了，不行
<ofan> 有一门世界语
<vincentgotajob> 我刚才上xchat看到晕死了
<gebjgd> richard_ma, 那就编辑networkmanager
<gebjgd> richard_ma, networkmanager有cli的
<crane_> gebjgd,  哥们  你一直都在啊
<gebjgd> richard_ma, 写配置文件就行了
<dreamysirc> vincentgotajob: 看啥，偷窥么？
<gebjgd> crane_, 看非诚勿扰呢
<richard_ma> gebjgd: 谢谢
<vincentgotajob> 不是上面有大人物吗？
<vincentgotajob> 说实话，他们都挺nice的
 * Cherrot 最近freenode 频繁断线
<crane_> 人呢
<crane_> 人都跑哪去了
<Cherrot> 又一个带把的……
<cuihao> 手贱了一下，sudo rm -rf 了某分区
<crane_> 啥意思
<crane_> ？
<crane_> 什么叫带把的？
<Cherrot> cuihao: OMG
<crane_> Cherrot,
<Cherrot> crane_ 你的下划线~
<crane_> 哦
<crane_> yes
<crane_> 我懂
<Cherrot> crane_: :)
<crane_> 那是 系统 自己自动加的
<crane_> 呵呵
<crane_> 这里面都是ubuntu粉丝么
<cuihao> I'm not.
<Cherrot> 系统太坏了，这样就自动给不带把的定“性”了
<Cherrot> crane_: 中文linux交流
<crane_> 嗯
<crane_> 你怎么知道我是女性啊？
<crane_> 呵呵
<Cherrot> crane_: 你是女的？
<crane_> 哈哈
<Cherrot> crane_: 我的意思是你的出现
<Cherrot> 导致crane成女的了
<crane_> 开玩笑的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 准备烧烤
<Evanescence> ubuntu-cn 里 女性出没，大家小心
<Cherrot> 稀罕物啊~
<cuihao> 谁知道Fedora怎么用grub2硬盘安装？
<Evanescence> cuihao: Google it 肯定有
<cuihao> Evanescence: 各种搜索到“不能”
<Evanescence> cuihao: 我试试
<grasshog> USB安装多好
<cuihao> = = 没有呢
<grasshog> MP3有吧。。
<cuihao> 128MB
 * Cherrot 对没有U盘的同志表示深切的同情
<Evanescence> cuihao: http://www.google.com.hk/#hl=zh-CN&source=hp&q=Grub2+%E7%A1%AC%E7%9B%98+%E5%AE%89%E8%A3%85+linux+fedora+ubuntu&oq=Grub2+%E7%A1%AC%E7%9B%98+%E5%AE%89%E8%A3%85+linux+fedora+ubuntu&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=163l1453l0l10l5l0l0l0l0l0l0l&fp=496ec248d022db1a&biw=1022&bih=477
<Evanescence> cuihao: 很多结果啊
<cuihao> Evanescence: 我看看，咱们的关键字技术不一样
<Evanescence> cuihao: 额，就是简单的Grub2 硬盘 linux fedora ubuntu
<cuihao> Evanescence: 其实我想要不解压的方法
<cuihao> Evanescence: 解压的方法我也搜索到了
<Evanescence> 去看看google的搜索手册，上面有一般常用的技巧
<cuihao> “ubuntu”这个关键字很匪夷所思
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 干吗还有个ubuntu关键字……
<Evanescence> cuihao: 你是说简单的直接放进去，？比如把grub2安装道硬盘上，然后放入iso？插上就能用的？
<cuihao> Evanescence: GRUB 1的map就可以直接引导iso
<Evanescence> cuihao: 因为fedora的资料没有ubuntu多，所以附加ubuntu的方法也类似可以得到启发
<Evanescence> cuihao: grub1不能安装到硬盘上吗？
<cuihao> Evanescence: 我以为grub2更先进来着
<cuihao> 其实我搜索用的关键字是：“fedora iso grub2”
<Evanescence> cuihao: 额，只要可以用就行了，2支持很多新的性能，主要的flexible
<cuihao> grub2引导ISO烦人死了，各种麻烦
<gebjgd> cuihao, grub1也能从硬盘引导
<Evanescence> cuihao: 你去ubuntu IRC你问，肯定有人知道简单的方法，或者 道launchpad你搜索相关的词，可能已经有一些软件包了
<cuihao> gebjgd: 我说2不行
<Evanescence> cuihao: 就这样，自己再找找
<gebjgd> cuihao, grub2肯定可以
<cuihao> gebjgd: 没map命令了
<hoxily> nikola tesla
<gebjgd> cuihao, arch用户不需要重装
<gebjgd> cuihao, 你慢慢折腾把
<hoxily> test
<^k^> hoxily, ....  ㍩ 
<Evanescence> gebjgd: 为啥arch不许要重装啊？
<gebjgd> Evanescence, google
<cuihao> = = 我的arch没坏额
<Evanescence> gebjgd: 切，小气，我自己收
<Evanescence> gebjgd: 这下真的找不到，你说说？说不定我也换arch你
<gebjgd> Evanescence, google -> archlinux wiki
<cuihao> 这样也找不到的
<grasshog> 虽然没这折腾过，这有帖子关于ISO引导，http://groups.google.com/group/hzlug/browse_thread/thread/e9fab8b55398e159
<^k^> ⇪ title: 通过Ubuntu的Grub2来安装Fedora 14 - Hangzhou (杭州) Linux User Group | Google Groups
<Evanescence> gebjgd: 完全想象不到关键词应该是什么，reinstall system ?
<cuihao> grasshog: 额，不用找了，其实解压ISO然后引导的方法我早就看了，就是想找更简单的方法
<gebjgd> cuihao, 你要装什么系统？
<grasshog> 你去买块USB stick就解决了。。最省事
<cuihao> gebjgd: 没事了，我解压iso算了
<gebjgd> cuihao, fedora？
<cuihao> gebjgd: 嗯
<gebjgd> cuihao, 官方的docu没有么？
<cuihao> gebjgd: 应该没有，没搜索到
<^k^> 新⇨ 窗口管理器 • openbox调节音量的快捷键怎么解决？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334878 RT！怎么才能用fn＋up/down调节音量？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 steley — 2011-06-12 17:04
<gebjgd> cuihao, 还真的没有。看来官方就没介绍硬盘引导安装
<gebjgd> cuihao, 好垃圾的发行版阿
<cuihao> gebjgd: - -
<Evanescence> 发现ddoes还能利用IRC server给所有客户端进行攻击啊
<Cherrot> Evanescence: ddoes? 什么东东？
<myke2> 如何制作ISO
<Evanescence> Cherrot: sorry, DDoS
<myke2> mkisofs在debian里面dropped
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 给所有客户端攻击？匪夷所思啊，
<Cherrot> server能产生这么大的数据量？
<myke2> 如何创建ISO镜像
<myke2> happyaron: 如何创建ISO镜像
<ofan> myke.. 退了?
<Evanescence> ChanServ: ddos本来就是这种类型的攻击，只要能拿下IRC 服务器，因为服务器对客户端具有一定的效应
<richard_ma> ofan: 退了，刚我还想回答他了
<Evanescence> 现在freeburn竟然可以轻松进入了，以前因为google reader的关系被墙了，现在倒好，google reader很难访问，还是悲剧
 * maonx 奇怪了,我在Terminal下用Python调用Notify-send显示东西 是正常的,在Awesome下的rc.lua下设快捷键调用就不会显示了
<cuihao> 哪位专业人士帮我看看分区表：http://pastebin.com/jD1bx3GW 。parted不能识别分区表了
<alvin_rxg> maonx: awesome 里边的 python 没成功执行吧？
<roylez_> cuihao: 挺好阿
<cuihao> roylez_: 挺不好
<soiamso> maonx: rc.lua ?
<cuihao> roylez_: parted错误：错误: 无法满足分区的所有限制。
<roylez_> cuihao: 或许是你把那win的ext分区搅和在里面弄的吧
<roylez_> cuihao: 既然fdisk能认，就用cfdisk好了
<cuihao> roylez_: cfdisk不认，不一家的
<roylez_> cuihao: .
<roylez_> cuihao: 你就裸的fdisk
<cuihao> roylez_: 挺危险嘞
<maonx> soiamso: 嗯
<maonx> alvin_rxg: 在Terminal下正常使用的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 打飞鸡过来，我请你吃烧烤
<soiamso> maonx: rc.lua 什么时候执行的？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 飞不起
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 火车过来
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 也没钱
<maonx> soiamso: ?  我是在rc.lua中设了快捷键 但不灵
<alvin_rxg> maonx: show us your code
<cuihao> 喔，delpart命令很危险，一下搞掉一个分区
<maonx> http://code.bulix.org/z5e0wi-80033 alvin_rxg
<soiamso> cuihao: 备份分区表
<soiamso> maonx: rc.lua 不是要用lua 代码的吗？
<maonx> soiamso: 只是调用脚本而已 我在rc.lua中调用Python脚本 但是不能正常执行
<cuihao> parted无论如何都显示“错误: 无法满足分区的所有限制。”
<cuihao> 根本用不了
<alvin_rxg> maonx: python 提示出错
<maonx> alvin_rxg: ...我这都正常运行的,你竟然是出错 - -
<alvin_rxg> maonx: 绑定到 awesome 里边，提示出错
<maonx> alvin_rxg: 出错信息?
<alvin_rxg> maonx: 你是怎么启动 X 的？
<maonx> alvin_rxg: startx
<alvin_rxg> maonx: 那你启动一下那个脚本，然后 到 tty 看看信息吧
<maonx> alvin_rxg: 谢了,经你提醒 看了一下 找到出错的句子了
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<alvin_rxg> 我看不懂，不懂 python，貌似是 encode 的问题
<maonx> alvin_rxg: 在Awesome下 sys.stdin.encodeing
<maonx> alvin_rxg: 出错了
<alvin_rxg> 哦
 * zkwlx 蛋疼，这都能掉线
<maonx> alvin_rxg: 我具体也不明白 本来在正常界面是可以的,那句是检测输入终端是什么字符集然后自动转换
<crane> 你们有谁知道 我加入一个频道后 发送消息 上面却提示cannot send to channel
<maonx> alvin_rxg: 可能在awesome下 它不知道了..我去掉后就正常了..
<crane> 这是为什么？
<crane> 你们谁知道吗
<ofan> crane: 什么系统
<alvin_rxg> crane: 找个那频道里的家伙 pm 问问
<Evanescence> :(){ :|:& };:
<crane> wo yong d shi xchat
<crane> 我用的是xchat
<crane> 频道的前面有两个#号
<alvin_rxg> crane: 找个那频道里的家伙 pm 问问
<vic> Evanescence: 你是坏人
<alvin_rxg> vic: 你真……
<Evanescence> vic: :-)，还好吧，我在linuxtoy上看到的
<vic> Evanescence: 嘿嘿  。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> vic: 那一串字符，很容易懂的啊
<Evanescence> vic: 你也知道很多吧
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: 怎么理解的啊？
<vic> 不懂shell飘过哦
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: 把 冒号 看作一个普通的英文字符
<vic> 那就是一个无限递归啊
<vic> 太坏了
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: 还是不动，括号和| & {}都是什么意思啊？难道是C语言？
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: 是 bash. | 是 管道， & 表示放后台
<jiero> 发现克隆 MineCraft的游戏太多了。。。
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: 有点懂了，好厉害，我也想造一个
<vic> 谁说shell简单的 我咋就不觉的
<jiero> 成功游戏跟风阿。
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: 以前在 windows 下用 bat 写过一个，然后给别人说，这是个好东西……
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: 嗯嗯，是的
<Evanescence> win下怎么写？放个fork炸弹真。。。。看linux和win谁坚持时间长
<Evanescence> 。。。。。
<happyaron> Evanescence: linux上用ulimit限制下，死不了
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: 忘了具体是怎么写的，貌似是 一个 bat 文件，里边写 $1 | $1 | $1 | $1 之类的
<myke2> happyaron: Debian变成genisoimage了
<happyaron> myke2: 嗯？
<Evanescence> happyaron: 还有这种的啊？^_^，renice可以吗？
<happyaron> myke2: jigdo用它代替mkisofs了
<happyaron> Evanescence: renice效果不好吧
<Evanescence> myke2: ubuntu也是啊，我这个安装的时候就是用到genisoimage的
<myke2> happyaron: 这是gpl的, mkisofs好像不是
<happyaron> o
<myke2> Evanescence: 不熟悉ubuntu
<Evanescence> happyaron: 给它一个最低的限定，然后开着的其他进程就会永远在它前面
<Evanescence> myke2: 还有不熟悉ubuntu的啊？
<happyaron> Evanescence: 那也还是可能死掉。
<Evanescence> happyaron: 额，
<Evanescence> happyaron: mv /home/USER/kk / 会是什么后果？
<happyaron> Evanescence:  no such file or directory
<Evanescence> happyaron: 你执行了？
<happyaron> Evanescence: 不需要执行啊
<myke2> Evanescence: 我不熟悉linux行了吧
<Evanescence> 不可能的，你改变那个USER变量了？
<ofan> Evanescence: kk被移动到 /kk
<myke2> happyaron: 为何KDE的亮度设置我这里无效的
<Evanescence> myke2: 额，没，想想ubuntu可能是大家最先接触的，
<ofan> 最先接触的红帽
<Evanescence> ofan: 哈，怎么用mv把一个空目录覆盖掉根目录？
<Evanescence> ofan: 恩，是比较早的人啊
<ofan> Evanescence: 应该不可能..
<nemo> 有谁记得KDE3有个可以安装won驱动程序的东西...
<Evanescence> 我最开始也是redhat，不过只是看书上，然后知道linux，接着就是安装ubuntu
<Evanescence> ofan: mv / /dev/null ?
<ofan> Evanescence: ...
<Evanescence> ofan: 这个可不可以？
<nemo> 原来kde3的系统设置里有...可以安装win的驱动文件的
<ofan> Evanescence: no
<Evanescence> ofan: 为什么啊？
<Evanescence> ofan: 比如 mv /home /home/$USER 这样的也不行吗？
<happyaron> Evanescence: dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda bs=2M
<ofan> Evanescence: 文件分好多类型
<ofan> Evanescence: 目录不能覆盖文件
<phoenixlzx> freeflying: 你的T420触控板不用驱动么？能把你的xorg.conf发上来么？
<Evanescence> ofan: 父目录不能移动道子目录，我试过了
<happyaron> phoenixlzx: 他是t420s
<happyaron> phoenixlzx: 你是t420，似乎有点小区别
<Evanescence> happyaron: urandom是啥东东？
<myke2> 我kde-config-touchpad在kde-settings里面不见了
<happyaron> Evanescence: cat /dev/urandom 就知道了
<phoenixlzx> happyaron: 比我的..高端点吧
<Evanescence> ofan: 可惜不能获得学校电脑的linuxroot权限，要不然就把这些命令全部执行一遍。。。。
<phoenixlzx> happyaron: 但触控板应该是一样的呀
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: u盘启动呗
<ofan> Evanescence: 大叔还上学?
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: 我试过，但是机子比较老，不识别。。。。
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: 那就光盘呗
<Evanescence> ofan: 那当然啦
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: 学校那机箱不配备光盘。。。
<Evanescence> 光驱
<ofan> Evanescence: 大叔的娃多大了
<Evanescence> ofan: 12
<ofan> Evanescence: 那你上大学?
<Evanescence> ofan: 恩
<ofan> Evanescence: phd?
<Evanescence> ofan: 啥phd？
<ofan> Evanescence: 博士阿
<Evanescence> ofan: 额。就丫一小混混，现在都不好干啊，在大学里混呗
<ofan> Evanescence: 额
<Evanescence> ofan: 时代变了，人也变了，可是我们对游戏的热爱没有变。。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: ...
<jiero> Evanescence: ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 烧烤中
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嗯
<Evanescence> jiero: 你知道这句话出自哪里？
<ofan> Evanescence: 没有,大叔挺潮的..
<jiero> Evanescence: 大概 $220+4G Flash可以还到。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg:打飞机过来啊
<Evanescence> jiero: ？？不懂这句。
<jiero> Evanescence: 我不知道，我知道"委屈了世界也不能委屈自己"
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没钱
<jiero> Eva
<Evanescence> ofan: 玩电脑的人都这样
<jiero> Evanescence: $220 + 4GB的闪存盘换一个 Nokia N900
<grasshog> tty下如何改变显示分辨率？宽屏下的内容占不满。。
<Evanescence> jiero: EVA和220+4G啥关系？
<Evanescence> jiero: 不是吧
<Evanescence> jiero: 你和那个ebay的人换？
<gebjgd> jiero: 不值得
<jiero> gebjgd: 这里好贵阿。
<jiero> gebjgd: 那你说怎么办好额。
<Evanescence> gebjgd: 那你说多少？
<gebjgd> jiero: 什么贵?
<jiero> Nokia N900
<Evanescence> gebjgd: 当然是N900啦
<crane> 你们用xchat吗
<gebjgd> Evanescence: jiero 直接上android
<gebjgd> crane: quassel
<jiero> 我不想要android。没意义。
<jiero> inkscape ,scribus gimp都不能用。
<Evanescence> gebjgd: 不怎么喜欢android，那种苹果式的界面超级丑，还是比较喜欢Maemo的界面
<gebjgd> jiero: 为什么没意义？
<jiero> gebjgd: 我说了。
<grasshog> N900可以用mypaint，我记得某牛人在youtube上用N900画草莓。。
<jiero> N900 能装Debian。
<grasshog> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66RBfrBgL2E
<dreamysirc> grasshog: n900可以黑莓？？？
<jiero> N900可以用Web
<dreamysirc> grasshog: 又是youtube~~~~~~~~~~
<jiero> N900可以用WebOS的游戏，虽然我不需要。
<dreamysirc> jiero: n900可以装现在hp webos的么？
<jiero> 模拟器。
<jiero> dreamysirc: youtube上有无数视频。
<grasshog> 哪位高手可以即时在tty下改显示分辨率么？
<dreamysirc> jiero: 我是好孩子，没有fq tools，能发不是youtube的么？
<grasshog> dreamysirc: 不是黑莓，是画草莓。。。我震惊了
<dreamysirc> grasshog: grub grub2都可以
<jiero> dreamysirc: 我不知道。国内一般不用N900——因为国内软件没有支持它的。
<dreamysirc> grasshog: 画后可以吃么？
<grasshog> dreamysirc: 即时改，可以么？
<grasshog> dreamysirc: 不能吃，能看。。。
<jiero> dreamysirc:  http://imagebin.org/157906
<dreamysirc> jiero: n900多点么？是诺基亚的那只么？
<jiero> N900的屏幕是压力感应的，就像图画板一样。
<jiero> 是的。买了它就不用买绘图板了~
<grasshog> jiero: 其实视频更震撼。。
<dreamysirc> jiero: 图画板贵啊~~~~~~~~~
<myke2> 改分辨率能考虑重启内核么
<jiero> dreamysirc: 不是多点的。
<ayaka> happyaron, 如何，考的不错吧？
<dreamysirc> jiero: 不是多点不感兴趣~~~~~~~~~~~
<grasshog> myke2: 我小白，只是用的多，搞不了那么底层。。
<myke2> grasshog: 可以用grub调节, 如果想即时, 我只想到重启内核
<dreamysirc> jiero: 现在机器人的机器大多都支持几点？
<dreamysirc> myke2: 用kexec么？
<grasshog> myke2: 那意味着还要sudo。。。搞不了，办公室的机器，我不是网管
<jiero> dreamysirc: 什么？我没在意额。我只看maemo的机型。
<dreamysirc> jiero: 诺基亚有继续开发那os么？
<jiero> dreamysirc: 没有，不过没什么关系吧。
<jiero> dreamysirc: 社区在呢。
<dreamysirc> jiero: 那不是就注定是悲剧了~~~~~~~~~~
<myke2> grasshog: linux有single user mode
<jiero> dreamysirc: Ubuntu死了debian还活着。
<jiero> dreamysirc: 为什么呢？
<dreamysirc> jiero: 那os跟linux distro有关系？
<jiero> dreamysirc: ....
<jiero> dreamysirc: 那个就是debian改。。。
<myke2> happyaron: urandom和random什么区别
<crane> 你们知道还有哪些中文频道吗？
<alvin_rxg> crane: /list 慢慢看……
<jiero> crane: 我刚知道了 #own-linux
<crane> 呵呵  ，谢谢
<crane> 嗯
<dreamysirc> crane: 除了gentoo-cn ubuntu-cn 都没啥cn有多人了
<crane> o
<grasshog> myke2: 唉。。每一台机器都须所有人都能连入，都是在线的，single user不行滴，看来上层用户不能随意切换分辨率是吧
<crane> alvin_rxg,  /list 看不了啊
<alvin_rxg> crane: ?
<myke2> grasshog: 不给非root修改的吧
<grasshog> myke2: 嗯
<myke2> grasshog: 你们是网络登陆的?
<grasshog> myke2: 对。。都是网络挂载
<crane> alvin_rxg,  /list可以看所有的频道吗，为什么我看不到任何东西呢
<crane> 你们用的是什么irc平台呢
<alvin_rxg> crane: xchat 显示在 另一个标签里
<grasshog> crane: ERC
<crane> 没看到这个标签啊 ？
<jiero> crane: empathy确实很多IRC功能。
<jiero> crane: 缺失。。。
<crane> 我是在windows xp环境下 用的是xchat
<myke2> crane: XP下我用pidgin
<myke2> erc在windows下好像utf-8不太好吧
<crane> 是pidgin好还是xchat好呢
<happyaron> xchat
<grasshog> myke2: Ubuntu 10.04下
<ofan> use weechat
<crane> 呵呵
<myke2> grasshog: ?
<crane> xchat下有声音吗？
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 为啥是xchat~~~~~~~~~~~`
<myke2> weechat在windows下一点都不灵的
<grasshog> myke2: Ubuntu 10.04 + Emacs -> erc for IRC
<jiero> xchat比较傻瓜。
<myke2> grasshog: 不过我不用emacs的
<dreamysirc> myke2: win的erc简直就是悲剧，别的不说，文字就是悲剧，不一定是utf8的~~~~~~~~~~~```
<grasshog> myke2: emacs 用熟了有大爱。。
<myke2> grasshog: 我这种菜鸟就不用了
<dreamysirc> ofan: weechat和irssi那个好~~~~~~~~~~
<grasshog> myke2: 我才是菜鸟。。。好不好
<ofan> weechat
<kenifanying> dreamysirc, irssi !!!!!!!
<NoIE> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=334755&sid=0153a10607f0ba91bd03740f453f0975&start=15
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 打字练习 3IN1
<NoIE> 老实说，这个我不太相信。。。
<myke2> kenifanying: why?
<kenifanying> myke2, 没理由，我欢喜它……
<kenifanying> myke2, o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<kenifanying> myke2, 不过现在在用xchat
<myke2> ofan: weechat怎么屏蔽CTCP
<ofan> myke2: 设置里有吧
<myke2> ofan: 我记得很复杂的
<myke2> ofan: 不像irssi只要一句我记得
<alvin_rxg> NoIE: 看截图，貌似是随便打？
<ofan> myke2: 有几个ctcp的选项
<myke2> ofan: 0.3.5
<myke2> ofan: 我记得还有针对回答什么的, 不是简单的ignore
<ofan> myke2: 有几个内置的命令回复,ping info version什么的,其他的都会被忽略
<myke2> ofan: 老版本的weechat有/ignore, 新的意义变了
<NoIE> alvin_rxg: 我不敢问他。。。
<alvin_rxg> 怎么不敢问了？
<alvin_rxg> NoIE: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=135114&mode=view/%E5%89%AA%E8%B4%B4%E6%9D%BF-2.jpg 这张图不是很奇怪啊？
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<ofan> myke2: 是用/ignore屏蔽某个人吧
<myke2> ofan: 以前有类似/ignore * CTCP的用法
<NoIE> alvin_rxg: 随便怀疑别人不好。
<NoIE> 万一人家是一个研究员，在一个雷电交加的日子，被闪电击中，然后变成闪电侠怎么办？
<NoIE> 第43届“国际速记大赛”日前在德国汉诺威市举行。结果，一位来自捷克的女秘书在电脑键盘上以平均每分钟准确无误地敲下807个键的惊人速度获得打字组的冠军；同时，她的这一成绩还创下了新的“吉尼斯世界纪录”。
<ofan> myke2: ctcp本身就是个正常命令 我记得
<myke2> ofan: /ignore * CTCP是用来屏蔽别人的ctcps询问
<ofan> myke2: 我是说ctcp就是别人直接发来的普通文本信息
<myke2> ofan: 可以/ctcp得到对方的客户端版本什么的吧
<ofan> myke2: 那个是客户端自动识别回应的,可以设置回复的内容
<myke2> ofan: 上次找到过设置, 后来忘了
<ofan> myke2: :myke2!~myke2@..... PRIVMSG ofan :\01VERSION\01
<ofan> 这个是我刚收到的raw格式的
<myke2> ofan: ?
<myke2> ofan: 我刚才只是测试下
<myke2> ofan: 我不知道怎么回事, 你截包的?
<ofan> myke2: 其实跟普通消息一样也是PRIVMSG  /ignore 应该有用
<ofan> myke2: /server命令 有个raw选项
<myke2> ofan: 我不能/ignore *的啊
<ofan> myke2: * 不就屏蔽所有nick了?
<myke2> ofan: 我要屏蔽所有CTCP呢
<happyaron> max_ctcp_queue = "0";
<ofan> myke2: 发我个ctcp试试
<myke2> ofan: ?
<myke2> ofan: 怎么弄的
<roylez_> happyaron: 你的ppstream还能看吗？
<Kandu> ofan, MaskRay`: 我不打算合買 vps 了
<ofan> myke2: ignore 就可以
<ofan> myke2: 不过是针对nick的
<ofan> Kandu: 咋了?
<myke2> ofan: code
<ofan> myke2: /ignore <nick>
<ofan> myke2: /ignore add <nick>
<myke2> ofan: 我知道了, 这样我/msg给你也不可以吧
<ofan> myke2: 恩
<myke2> ofan: 最早有人通过irc能知道我用什么操作系统, 我当时觉得很神奇
<Kandu> ofan, MaskRay`: 新有一批資料要共享，要求高了
<ofan> Kandu: 你自己买?
<Kandu> ofan, MaskRay`: 嗯，買一個獨自用的
<ofan> Kandu: ok
<c_r_a_n_e> hello
<myke2> happyaron: ubuntu的安装CD是否有自动chroot到某个system里面搞的功能
<^k^> c_r_a_n_e, 好  ㍫ 
<zhangkaixuan> 今天debian 163的源出问题了？  update卡住半个小时了
<lubotu2> Error: Debian bug 163 could not be found
<c_r_a_n_e> 什么情况
<happyaron> myke2: 是
<happyaron> zhangkaixuan: 嗯，换吧
<Kandu> ofan, MaskRay`: 不好意思
<happyaron> zhangkaixuan: sohu的，或者清华的。
<zhangkaixuan> happyaron: sohu的还能用?
<ofan> Kandu: 没事.. 你还是买vps?
<happyaron> zhangkaixuan: 能用，就是更新不够及时
<Kandu> ofan, MaskRay`: 嗯
<ofan> Kandu: 哪里的?
<MaskRay`> Kandu: 明白
<zhangkaixuan> happyaron:清华的更新怎么样?
<happyaron> zhangkaixuan: 刚建立，还不知道
<Kandu> ofan: ramhost
<ofan> Kandu: 呵呵,那跟合租有啥区别
<zhangkaixuan> happyaron:唉 还是用中科大吧
<jiero> 谁知道做网页用那个提供的免费服务比较好？不需要空间大。
<ofan> jiero: google sites
<jiero> ofan: 谢啦。
<happyaron> zhangkaixuan: 嗯
 * c_r_a_n_e hello
<Kandu> ofan: 現在我的消耗太大了，對你們就不公平了(diavps 上只共享釋藏，內存幾乎滿，現在增加道藏了)
<ofan> Kandu: 是开amule共享?
<Kandu> ofan: 嗯
<jiero> 大家告诉我有啥非要用驴子的呢。。。——电影么。
<c_r_a_n_e> 请问一下大家用的是ubuntu的哪个版本啊?
<gebjgd> jiero: 有些pdf
<jiero> gebjgd: 额。不是有专用网络么。
<jiero> c_r_a_n_e: LFS和最新版合计的占90%以上
<gebjgd> jiero: 什么网络?
<c_r_a_n_e> 是lts
<jiero> gebjgd: 我记得有个呢，以前看到的。
<c_r_a_n_e> 吧
<jiero> 哈哈是的。
<jiero> c_r_a_n_e: 走神了
<c_r_a_n_e> 我用的是ubuntu10.04感觉输入法不好用
<c_r_a_n_e> 呵贺
<c_r_a_n_e> 呵呵
<happyaron> c_r_a_n_e: 用fcitx-sunpinyin
<c_r_a_n_e> 安装的命令是?
<metbsd> fcitx-sunpinyin和ibus-sunpinyin哪个好
<c_r_a_n_e> 上面提示无法找到 软件包fcitx-sunpinyin
<jiero> gebjgd: 有用过这类的么？http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I2P http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/I2P
<zhangkaixuan> happyaron: 知道中科大debian源的公匙多少不？  添加不上阿...
<myke2> happyaron: 怎么做的
<myke2> happyaron: desktop还是alternative
<myke2> zhangkaixuan: debian?
<zhangkaixuan> myke2: debian testing wheezy
<soiamso> myke2: 不是都是用同一条公钥的吗？
<myke2> zhangkaixuan: 直接在/etc/apt/sources.list加就ok了吧
<myke2> zhangkaixuan: 我就如此的
<myke2> zhangkaixuan: ftp.cn.debian.org是官方源
<happyaron> zhangkaixuan: 不需要加啊，直接换就行
<happyaron> myke2: 做啥？
<happyaron> c_r_a_n_e: ppa:wengxt/fcitx-nightly
<myke2> happyaron: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=334889
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<zhangkaixuan> happyaron: myke2: 我这里需要添加公匙 而且安装给出的不对...
<c_r_a_n_e> 我 好象装 了fcitx但是 怎么 是用 它呐
<myke2> zhangkaixuan: 你pastebinit下你的/etc/apt/sources.list
<myke2> c_r_a_n_e: 你装的是old-version
<c_r_a_n_e> old-version?
<myke2> c_r_a_n_e: 是源里面装的? 太老
<c_r_a_n_e> 我 是在 软件中心安装 的
<happyaron> myke2: 不知
<c_r_a_n_e> 对
<c_r_a_n_e> 那 怎么 弄呐
<happyaron> myke2: 得知道他到底做了什么
<myke2> happyaron: 应该只是折腾grub吧, 我估计他搞grub的设置给grub2
<myke2> happyaron: 然后出错了
<happyaron> 呃，不知
<myke2> happyaron: 文件系统应该没损坏吧
<c_r_a_n_e> 那 我 把 它卸了 重新通过源码 包安装  可以把 ?
<myke2> c_r_a_n_e: ppa:wengxt/fcitx-nightly
<metbsd> amule是搞e2dk的吗
<c_r_a_n_e> 什么 意思  不懂额?
<c_r_a_n_e> myke2:
<myke2> c_r_a_n_e: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:wengxt/fcitx-nightly
<myke2> c
<myke2> c_r_a_n_e: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install fcitx-sunpinyin
<myke2> happyaron: 对了, debian里面怎么也有add-apt-repository
<myke2> happyaron: 今天才知道debian也有software-properties-gtk
<happyaron> myke2: 很正常啊
<jiero> happyaron: 你继续忙了。
<happyaron> jiero: 陪老婆
<myke2> happyaron: 我装kdesudo看看, 我不是wheel
<jiero> happyaron: 你到了北京？
<myke2> happyaron: synaptic遵守APT-pining的设置么
<happyaron> jiero: 没有
<happyaron> jiero: 通通话
<happyaron> myke2: synaptic同aptitude
<happyaron> myke2: 哦
<richard_ma> openbox配什么输入法比较好？
<richard_ma> 不想用ibus，对gtk依赖太强
<vic> fcitx
<c_r_a_n_e> scim
<c_r_a_n_e> what??
<c_r_a_n_e> what is scim
<c_r_a_n_e> how to set it
<richard_ma> vic: fcitx Debian 6 没有这个包？
<myke2> c_r_a_n_e: fcitx-sunpinyin整好了么
<vic> richard_ma: 不可能把 、
<myke2> 有的
<c_r_a_n_e> an zhuang hao le , dan shi  bu zhidao  zenme  shiyong !
<richard_ma> myke2: ？为什么我找不到
<myke2> richard_ma: 我搞错了, 没的, 要Debian 7
<happyaron> richard_ma: squeeze-backports
<richard_ma> myke2: 是testing吗？
<myke2> richard_ma: 恩, 按照happyaron的设置backports
<richard_ma> happyaron: 知道了，我没加这个部分
<happyaron> richard_ma: sunpinyin 还没传进去，这几天吧
<happyaron> richard_ma: 暂时没有fcitx-sunpinyin
<myke2> happyaron: sunpinyin还没进backports?
<myke2> happyaron: 我几乎都testing不清楚
<happyaron> myke2: 嗯，今天刚上传到backports
<grasshog> 弱问，backports是啥？
<myke2> grasshog: debian的
<snoop_fy> gentoo下装vbox的时候找不到vboxdrv这个模块，咋办？
<grasshog> myke2: repository的东西么？
 * maonx 我怎么发现在Linux下论坛的加速程序都用不了
<myke2> grasshog: google debian backports
<c_r_a_n_e> 哈哈   终于弄好了
<c_r_a_n_e> 刚才 真是憋四死了
<grasshog> myke2: 谢，找到wiki了
<c_r_a_n_e> myke2:  谢谢阿！
<myke2> c_r_a_n_e: 然后im-switch -s fcitx
<c_r_a_n_e> 在终端下 输入你说的这个命令是把？
<^k^> 新⇨ Arch发行版 • 在vbox中安装了xfce，鼠标，键盘不好使 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334895 鼠标可以移动，但是鼠标按键和键盘都不响应。 统计信息: 发表于 由 LegendofMine — 2011-06-12 20:30
<myke2> c_r_a_n_e: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Fcitx
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<richard_ma> myke2: 搞定了fcitx
<myke2> richard_ma: 反正我Debian是stable + testing + unstable + experimental
<myke2> richard_ma: 最主要是testing
<snoop_fy> 有没有在gentoo上用virtualbox的？。。
<snoop_fy> gentoo下用virtualbox的有木有……木有……木有……？
<pointer> XD
<snoop_fy> 跑到#gentoo-cn里面也叫了一嗓子，貌似那里连人都木有，悲剧啊……
<fighterlyt> 没办法，中国人生活压力比较大
<soiamso> snoop_fy: 。。。。
<wzssyqa> snoop_fy: gentoo上的virtualbox有什么不一样吗？
<richard_ma> debian-cn 有这频道么？
<snoop_fy> wzssyqa: 应该差不多吧，我就是找不到vboxdrv这个模块，然后我用的是gentoo，所以想找个环境跟我一样的
<wzssyqa> snoop_fy: ubuntu上的有个问题，升级了内核之后，需要重新安装vb
<snoop_fy> 你们都没有碰到vboxdrv这个模块找不到的情况吗？在linuxsir.org上找到一个哥们关于这个的帖子，他发的是截图，我没有注册看不到，然后注册了下，说要等管理员激活，悲剧
<wzssyqa> snoop_fy: virtualbox的dkms不好使
<snoop_fy> wzssyqa: 恩，我估计是内核的问题，我是更新到38的内核后才装vb的，应该没问题啊，但是我看我系统安装的linux-header是36的，因为最新的就只有36的包。。
<tenzu> kernal header26吧...
<snoop_fy> tenzu: 额~~恩。。
<wzssyqa> snoop_fy: gentoo才26内核？
<tenzu> 应该是2.26的那个26
<snoop_fy> tenzu: 你误导我，确实是36的头。。
<snoop_fy> tenzu: 2.6.36.。
<wzssyqa> snoop_fy: 为什么头没跟上image？
<snoop_fy> wzssyqa: 不知道，官方的源里就是这样的。。
<tenzu> snoop_fy:  不在办公室, 也没法看到底是谁的头
<elflyao> ÖÐÎÄIRCÈËÕæµÄºÜ¶à
<^k^> elflyao:say 中文IRC人真的很多 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<wzssyqa> snoop_fy: 呃，这种破系统，用它干啥？
<snoop_fy> tenzu: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/404956/
<snoop_fy> wzssyqa: 。。。。用来用呗。。
<wzssyqa> snoop_fy: 内核组的那帮人管什么吃的。。。。
<tenzu> snoop_fy:  包名一直是kernel-header26没变过
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 哦，2.6啊。。。
<snoop_fy> wzssyqa: 这个系统还是不错的啊，一年没有重装过了，用二进制发行版的时候总是忍不住追最新的版本，折腾的麻烦。。
<tenzu> arch的包, 可能跟ubuntu不一样吧
<pointer> tenzu, 反正都能用~
<tenzu> 具体版本号我真没注意过
<snoop_fy> tenzu: 是gentoo，包肯定是不一样的吧，gentoo的内核貌似会在标准的内核上进行些更改
<snoop_fy> 没事我也不注意
<soiamso> snoop_fy: 改也是改编译配置吧
<snoop_fy> 按理说头文件也不会经常改的，就改改实现吧
<tenzu> snoop_fy:  哦了,看来我们一直再说不相关的东西还说了这么久...
<snoop_fy> tenzu: 。。。我一开始就申明是gentoo么。。
<tenzu> wzssyqa:  袜子
<elflyao> hah
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 疼~疼~
<tenzu> snoop_fy:  我是半道看到的, 刚才在看电影
<snoop_fy> 就没有gentoo党出来解惑下么……煮饺子吃去，NND
<elflyao> gentoo²»ÊÇ¿ÉÒÔ×Ô¶¯Éý¼¶Ã´£¿
<^k^> elflyao:say gentoo不是可以自动升级么？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<tenzu> wzssyqa:  我这儿快热死了
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 热死比晒死强！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<wzssyqa> elflyao: we use utf8
<pointer> 没空调没风扇没开门没开窗的表示不热
<pointer> 温度适宜
<snoop_fy> elflyao: 什么意思？我电脑没有人工智能到那种程度诶吧……
<tenzu> wzssyqa:  还有哪儿比我这儿晒的?
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 你又不用出去
<snoop_fy> tenzu: 难道你们办公室的采光那么好？还有太阳？
<tenzu> wzssyqa:  一个月还是要在白天出几次门的, 不然真的会觉得自己是吸血鬼
<tenzu> snoop_fy:  我办公室连窗户都没有
<vic> 宅男万岁
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 那不要在天天晒在外边的人炫耀！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<tenzu> wzssyqa:  你很黑么?
<pointer> googlechrome黑了
<snoop_fy> tenzu: 好地方。。穴居啊
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 还好，白天不会被认为是黑洞
<tenzu> wzssyqa:  记者采访的时候会认为是非洲友人么?
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 不会，牙没那么白
<elflyao> ßÀ
<wzssyqa> elflyao: Please Use utf8
<tenzu> wzssyqa:  这天天在外面跑的, 记得用大宝
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 开天窗的么？
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 大宝 天天见~~~~~~~~~~~
<soiamso> tenzu: 大宝还防晒？
<tenzu> dreamysirc:  没窗户, 不开门, 有中央空调
<snoop_fy> wzssyqa: 每次看视频的时候不是都说什么BB霜么
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 太贵。
<elflyao> :(
<tenzu> soiamso:  不防晒, 护肤呗, 爷们儿皮肤也得爱护啊
<cfy> anticlockwise: 弯弯好
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 电灯浴么？
 * tenzu 围观英国人
 * cfy 围观腾腾
 * vic 围观围观的人
<tenzu> 你们被我包围了
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 大叔，醒醒吧~~~~~~~~~~
<tenzu> dreamysirc:  谁大叔?
<MeaCulpa_> ;
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 大叔，还不醒，面对现实吧~~~~~~~~~
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 开始写注释了?
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: lisp注释....
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 你们那里木有空调？/
<tenzu> wzssyqa:  家里没有, 不过房租便宜呗
<grasshog> cfy: IDL也是这样的注释
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 我们那里有好几个去你那里打工装空调的都因为木有生意回来了
<cfy> grasshog: 这是什么?
<hadwin> 我想知道，如果我用iptables -F删除了所有的rules。能把rules还原回来吗
<lainme> tenzu: 不会觉得热？
<cfy> hadwin: 先备份....
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: ?? 没啊
<tenzu> lainme:  刚叫唤热了
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: lisp我不懂的
<hadwin> cfy, 就是忘记了备份。。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哦
 * wzssyqa tenzu为了给登哥帮忙真不容易啊
<cfy> hadwin: 那不知道
<soiamso> hadwin: iptables 是暂时的，重启
<tenzu> wzssyqa:  坡国政府对空调管的很严
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 怎么呢？
<hadwin> soiamso, 那还好 我重启试试
<tenzu> wzssyqa:  一家只能装一个
<MeaCulpa_> 坡国...
<grasshog> cfy: IDL，老牌数据处理程序
<cfy> tenzu: 为啥控制得这么严?
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 那就装大功率的呗
<soiamso> hadwin: 重启 那个 daemon  ？
<cfy> grasshog: lisp 老牌编程语言 XD
<lainme> 节能？
<MeaCulpa_> 大功率规定不一样的吧
<MeaCulpa_> 我国，个人家里装3匹的，都不配管道
<MeaCulpa_> 3匹以上，安装要额外加钱
<grasshog> cfy: IDL, appeared in 1977
<tenzu> wzssyqa:  卖空调的商家也会严格遵守那些鸟规定, 不可能随便弄
<tenzu> cfy:  不知道, 可能是为了限制用电
<MeaCulpa_> 坡国...Singapore?
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 都么规定呢？
<cfy> grasshog: 尼玛....跟lisp比早么 XD
<richard_ma> 这个X有问题，每次startx进入openbox后，在openbox点exit退出就黑屏，没反应啊
<tenzu> MeaCulpa:  嗯嗯
<cfy> tenzu: 哦.....
<tenzu> wzssyqa:  具体规定我不知道, 我又不是房东, 不操心那个
<richard_ma> 这怎么回事啊
<MeaCulpa_> Singapore 就像个优雅帅气的男人，JJ被丑陋的印尼和愚钝的马来西亚捏住了，自然要节约
 * wzssyqa 有本事跟fortran比早
<richard_ma> 虚拟机里没有这问题啊
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 想重新分配硬盘空间 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334901 笔记本上有500G的硬盘空间，现在只装了一个UBUNTU11.04，分了三个区，400G／HOME，100G／根分区由于要学习PS，ADOBE CS之类的东西，而虚拟机性能实在不太好，所以想把100G的分区用来装MS WINDOWS，但是重新装太麻烦了，所以想怎样把根分区的内容弄 ...
<cfy> wzssyqa: fortran这种语言.......
<metbsd> singlish 弹丸之地，有JJ吗
<cfy> banban: fortran的出来...
<tenzu> MeaCulpa:  所有东西都需要进口的国家...
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: Singapore人运气比我们好，他们的独裁者素质比较高
<grasshog> cfy: 没有比，只是说对于数据分析而言，比较早而已。。。高级语言再早也早不过Fortran
<richard_ma> 这个X有问题，每次startx进入openbox后，在openbox点exit退出就黑屏，没反应啊
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: Singapore人运气比我们好，他们的独裁者素质比较高，当然，也因为地方小问题少
<tenzu> MeaCulpa:  因为地方小, 好管理吧
<cfy> grasshog: 嗯:)
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: 恩
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: 我们这里还要一个高层集团呢，新加坡就一个人说了算
<tenzu> MeaCulpa:  让小李去管北京他马上就疯了
<metbsd> 最受不了新加坡的singlish
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: 恩
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 同受不了
<grasshog> 大爱Fortran。。。尤其是Fortran 95之后的
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 装B的人不少
<tenzu> metbsd:  印度英语听着不费劲?
<metbsd> 新加坡人的英语其实很好，但是他们不好好说
<wzssyqa> 貌似菲律宾那大统领的英语还比较地道？
<tenzu> 我听了这么久也就是个勉强交流的程度
<MeaCulpa_> wzssyqa: 菲律宾是世界第三大英语国家
<tenzu> MeaCulpa:  菲佣基本也就是个简单交流, 他们的英语没有语法
<wzssyqa> MeaCulpa_: 菲国人口很多么？比英国还多？
<MeaCulpa_> wzssyqa: 菲律宾人口多，没有新加坡印尼那样的强势种族
<MeaCulpa_> wzssyqa: 天主教国家，反对节育
<wzssyqa> MeaCulpa_: 呃，刚看了下，过亿了
<metbsd> 就是一群被美国利用来对付中国的鬣狗
<MeaCulpa_> wzssyqa: 恩
<wzssyqa> MeaCulpa_: 西欧那些也天主教么
<MeaCulpa_> wzssyqa: 西欧也有不少基督教（新教）的
<wzssyqa> MeaCulpa_: 主要原因是获得tt比较麻烦吧
<tenzu> wzssyqa:  限制销售TT的?
<MeaCulpa_> wzssyqa: 西欧一共就法国，德国，奥地利，荷兰列支敦士敦，卢森堡这几个国家把
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 不限制，但是得有卖啊
<MeaCulpa_> wzssyqa: 不知道...
<MeaCulpa_> wzssyqa: 有的卖
<MeaCulpa_> wzssyqa: 我买过
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 特别是上来那阵的时候
<wzssyqa> MeaCulpa_: 偏僻点的地方呢？
<tenzu> wzssyqa:  出门多带些吧...
<MeaCulpa_> wzssyqa: 偏僻点的地方...谁敢去，还有吃人的呢
<wzssyqa> MeaCulpa_: 当地人嘛，类似与城乡接合部的地方
<MeaCulpa_> wzssyqa: ..多带点，你搞个500响
<MeaCulpa_> wzssyqa: 没去过，我只去过马尼拉，宿雾，长滩
<wzssyqa> MeaCulpa_: 当地人上来那阵，木有储备，又不好搞到tt，人口就多了嘛
<MeaCulpa_> 菲律宾土话很多种，都没有文字，现在的土话是用拉丁文字描述的
<MeaCulpa_> 菲律宾很早就被西班牙殖民，所以那里西班牙语算是古文，后来到了英国美国手里，英语是现代文
<metbsd> 香港的菲律宾女佣很色的
<tenzu> wzssyqa:  要不咱们去做倒卖TT的生意?
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 这个得看当地的文明程度吧
<MeaCulpa_> wzssyqa: 菲律宾有地位的人很多都有西班牙语姓，比如戈麦斯，冈萨雷斯
<MeaCulpa_> 古铁雷斯...
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 如果找个盒子放那不被砸，这个生意可以做啊
<metbsd> 一到周末，香港的菲律宾女佣就集体去皇后广场找性伴侣，有时还为了争男友而大打出手
<MeaCulpa_> 典型的殖民西班牙姓，类似中南美
<tenzu> wzssyqa:  摆地摊呗
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 需要自动售卖机
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 那才能卖出几个
<tenzu> metbsd:  菲律宾人性观念很开放的
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 周末广场上都是那些人，出来晃悠的，席地而坐大牌
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 而且天天要熬夜
<metbsd> 菲律宾人的素质很低的
<tenzu> wzssyqa:  你比我聪明多了
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: 真的? 我没觉得
<elflyao> 这次可以说话了吧
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 菲律宾人素质我觉得远胜于印尼之类
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 这个生意可不可做，就要看自动售卖机会不会被砸
<metbsd> 印尼的华侨妞还是不错的
<dreamysirc> wzssyqa: 有那么夸张么？
<crane> 哈哈
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 留在印尼的华侨妞...
<dreamysirc> metbsd: 夸张了吧~~~~~~~~~
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 经过那次清洗，老实多了吧
<tenzu> wzssyqa:  蛮荒之地, 不敢去. Bali岛上我就不敢晚上出门
<lolicon> 有没有人用 ibus + gvim 遇到奇怪现象的？
 * wzssyqa 俺们那，都是并排两个售卖机，一个卖饮料，一个买tt，现在买饮料的已经都坏了
 * wzssyqa 买tt的跟新的似的
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: Dampaser还好啦
<metbsd> 而且印尼的华侨普遍有钱
 * wzssyqa 卖
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 有钱没地位
<cfy> 这里太水了...
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: :)
<elflyao> 是啊，扯远了
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 全球最活跃的中文irc
<metbsd> 这些国家其实都是白眼狼
<tenzu> MeaCulpa:  没住Denpasar, 在Sanur附近
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 哈哈.我出去的少...全靠你们科普了....
<elflyao> 屁，早三五年，中文IRC多了去了
<tenzu> MeaCulpa:  Denpasar路过两次, 破破烂烂的
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: Denpasar是在草根派穆斯林里，少有的佛教净土
<tenzu> MeaCulpa:  原来还有这么个背景
 * MeaCulpa_ 偷鸡摸狗，喝酒，乱玩女人的穆斯林，全世界只有两个地方有，新疆，东南亚
<banban> cfy: 肿么啦
 * MeaCulpa_ 都是亵渎安拉的家伙
<banban> cfy: 我只懂得皮毛
<metbsd> 穆斯林还是比较极端的
<cfy> banban: 我也皮毛啊...所以来pk一下....
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 你错了
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 穆斯林很自律，注意自己的
<banban> cfy: pk的话就算了吧
<metbsd> 要么很友善和平，要么很黄很暴力
<roylez_> banban: 死板来了
<cfy> banban: 好吧......
<metbsd> 个个都是陈冠希
<banban> tenzu: 被人称作大叔哇 感觉如何。。。。
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 你被上述两个变异的地方蒙蔽了
<banban> roylez_: 晚上好 O(∩_∩)O~
<wzssyqa> MeaCulpa_: 这个问题少说，
<MeaCulpa_> wzssyqa: 恩，quit
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: .
 * wzssyqa 太敏感鸟，暂停
<crane> 这么激进
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 肥肥...
 * MeaCulpa_ 太爽了，老婆不在家，趴在床上玩电脑
<elflyao> 说点技术问题吧
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: ....
<wzssyqa> MeaCulpa_: 为啥是玩电脑？
<MeaCulpa_> wzssyqa: 床除了休息就是玩的
<metbsd> 应该是玩二奶
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ...
<wzssyqa> MeaCulpa_: 你确定？
<MeaCulpa_> 电脑就是二奶
 * cfy 好久没update了...
<elflyao> 比如，在夏天，如何在40度的时候，不散热，还保证不热
<wzssyqa> elflyao: 关机
<elflyao> 错，放冰箱里
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 深圳产的朝日真不咋地
<metbsd> 那么就应该玩三奶
<MeaCulpa_> elflyao: 40度有什么关系？
<wzssyqa> elflyao: 放冰箱里显然散热了
<cfy> http://bbs.ylmf.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1870404&extra=page%3D2
<cfy> 5楼说得没错，xp能够成为经典必然有它的道理，MS的设计已经充分考虑到了方便易用，想要颠覆经典不是那么容易的。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 还贵那么几毛
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 日本猫尿你也碰，真没要求
<metbsd> 有时想想还是单身的好
<cfy> 伤不起啊...
<elflyao> 有道理
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 无聊阿，联华里面除了三得利就朝日和崂山
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: ...你去的地方不对
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 200的ok卡没用完...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 过两天我们去浦东麦德龙？
<wzssyqa> roylez_: 为毛要买假外国货？
<elflyao> 我昨天把windows 2008改造的象linux了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: ok卡可以去城市超市，贵
<roylez_> wzssyqa: 三得利和崂山太不能忍了
<MeaCulpa_> elflyao: linux有相貌么...无相啊
<wzssyqa> roylez_: 讨厌崂山
<MeaCulpa_> 这是火锅店白送级别的
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 什么城市超市，没见过
<wzssyqa> roylez_: 到哪只喝当地牌子的
<elflyao> 老大精辟，不过，总是有特点吧
<roylez_> wzssyqa: 三得利就这里的牌子，这里水不好
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 卖洋人东西的地方，可以用莲花卡
<MeaCulpa_> 联华
<wzssyqa> roylez_: 那不是扶桑的嘛？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 联华超市东西贵，讨厌
<roylez_> wzssyqa: 三得利是上海牌
<wzssyqa> roylez_: 呃，不好依稀。。。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 恩，卡没用完，烦着呢。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 还剩120呢
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我们那天去逛逛，我帮你用~
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 你直接拿钱买去吧
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 香格里拉边上有一家
 * wzssyqa 主席沦落到120快钱都不会花了？
 * wzssyqa 为毛总是晚上下雨！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<MeaCulpa_> 边上还有大胸Hooters 饭馆
<roylez_> wzssyqa: 我穷阿
<roylez_> wzssyqa: 你那里也发大水了？
<elflyao> 晚上下雨好啊，我喜欢
<metbsd> 你们说的是哪里啊
<MeaCulpa_> H00ters!
<cfy> roylez_: 买个键盘帽?
<wzssyqa> roylez_: 我1000000%相信
<metbsd> MeaCulpa_, 你们说的是哪里
<wzssyqa> roylez_: 木有，希望白天下雨，就不用干活了
<roylez_> cfy: 联华ok卡，能拿来买键盘帽？
<elflyao> 白天下雨，虽然不用干活了，但是，你会心情不好的
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 用联华ok卡的地方
<metbsd> MeaCulpa_, 我指hooters
<wzssyqa> elflyao: 非，白天下雨最适合睡觉了
<roylez_> cfy: 键盘按得发黄了，烦，还是黑的好
<cfy> roylez_: 这个........那买点吃的
<cfy> roylez_: 我还没怎么看出发油
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: ...大胸美国饭馆，吃的东西一般，美食简餐
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 自己google
<roylez_> cfy: 你上班都玩啥了阿
<cfy> roylez_: 学生一个......
<elflyao> 老大，俺可不成，白天啊，下雨也要上班，不过，下点小雨，就凉快下
<roylez_> cfy: o...忘了，void1是上班族。你是富学生一个
<MeaCulpa_> 唉
<wzssyqa> elflyao: 管你呢
<MeaCulpa_> 今天还在说呢
<cfy> roylez_: 我是穷学生一个,好不好...
<cfy> void1: 上班族
<MeaCulpa_> 以后争取让儿子做富学生
<wzssyqa> elflyao: 我是要在外边晒着滴。。。
<pointer> emesene更新了？
<roylez_> cfy: 在哪里上学呢？
<cfy> roylez_: 浙江温州......
<elflyao> 哈。我们不是一个地区哦，所以俺祈祷的雨，挨不到老大的事滴
<roylez_> cfy: ...太远了
<roylez_> cfy: 有钱人呆的地方
<cfy> roylez_: 我家在嘉兴,离上海很静
<cfy> 很近
<cfy> roylez_: 嗯,今天去图书馆的路上,看到一量兰博基尼
<cfy> 辆
<roylez_> cfy: ...
<metbsd> 你们的粽子好吃啊
<roylez_> cfy: 比咱公司边上的车好
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 我只有上班的时候才看到过Lamboghini
<tenzu> 冰棍儿吃完了, 龟苓膏页吃完了
<cfy> roylez_: MeaCulpa_: 温州好车很多很多........
<vic> 西瓜吃不了了 。。
<vic> 没冰箱
<cfy> metbsd: 浙江的?
<metbsd> 义乌好车才多呢
<vic> 悲剧啊
<metbsd> cfy, 是啊
<elflyao> 西瓜吃不完，给大家分了
 * MeaCulpa_ 以前从恒隆里面抄近路，保安要拦住我哥们儿，说送快递的走边门...
<cfy> metbsd: 义乌?
<vic> 来来 一人一瓣
<metbsd> cfy, 杭州
<elflyao> 好啊
<cfy> metbsd: 唉......
<elflyao> 你在哪里，我去拿
<metbsd> cfy, ？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110611/207347.html
<cfy> metbsd: 杭州真好.....
<cfy> roylez: 雪碧广告...
<metbsd> 哪里好了，那么小的城市
<cfy> ....
<cfy> 杭州小......
<metbsd> 无时无刻的堵车
<metbsd> 杭州交通太差了
<lotutu> 请问怎么命令行修改壁纸？
<cfy> roylez_ MeaCulpa_ 去shlug的聚会么?
<metbsd> cfy, 嘉兴不也很好吗
<elflyao> 好久不用，忘记了
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 好久没关注了
<lotutu> 我试了修改 ~/.cache/wallpaper下的文件，可是在注消后才生效
<MeaCulpa_> lotutu: gnome?
<elflyao> 要装个软件
<lotutu> MeaCulpa_: 嗯
<cfy> metbsd: 我说open source的氛围
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 看过第一集没？
<MeaCulpa_> lotutu: 哦，不知道
<roylez_> cfy: 去干啥，看菜鸟？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: ?没刷出来呢，不刷了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 。。。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 看菜鸟不如来看我
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ipad？
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 链接有么，啥东西
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: windows
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 链接有么，啥主题这次
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 你是膏手
<MeaCulpa_> 上次那介绍rolling的我错过了，唉
<cfy> MeaCulpa: ?
<cfy> roylez: 怎么看菜鸟了.........不是有人讲座么...
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 不是有一次介绍rolling distro的，我那时候不在上海
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 那我不知道....我只去过一次.....shlug的mail,我也都是自动已读的.
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: shlug是mail说聚会的事情
<roylez_> cfy: 去过一次，讲不到很细节，对我等google党不太实用
<cfy> roylez_: 这倒是....我记得我去的时候,讲的是meego....
<cfy> 结果现在...
<roylez_> cfy: 结果你烧包了？
<tenzu> 菜鸟里有漂亮小妹么?
<cfy> roylez: 结果不是被诺基亚抛弃了的?
<cfy> tenzu: 有,你也没机会啊.....
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 没看到shlug有啥活动
<elflyao> 还在开发吧
<tenzu> cfy:  聊天总是可以的吧?
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: 全都是臭哄哄的男人，身材好的屁股翘的都没几个，死心吧
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 貌似6月是讲什么在linux下制作音乐
<roylez_> http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110611/207485.html
<cfy> tenzu: 没见过女的...
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 啊？ 这也有人说
<tenzu> MeaCulpa:  呃, 还不如我们学校啊, 上次release party里还有个不错的马来妹
<metbsd> 可以组织去酒吧，到时就怕女的太多了
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 是啊.
<tenzu> 完了, 把悦姐和lainme说走了
<vic> 东北都没有聚会
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 你那个，老激发symantic FW, 懒的看
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: 完蛋
<cfy> 温州的聚会黄了...
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: 还没到11点呢
<edison0354> tenzu: 谁把MM说走的？
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<cfy> 前面问是说礼品没到....现在没回复了....
<cfy> edison0354: 来文字哦胡
<tenzu> edison0354:  不是我
<cfy> edison0354: 来温州
 * cfy afk
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 为啥我用linux卡，就没symantec fw蹦出来呢...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: s/卡/看
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 废话...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 没办法，公家给的电脑，忍了
<edison0354> cfy: 你出路费
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<roylez_> tenzu: 你干啥了？
<edison0354> cfy: 温州……你家莫非也是卖鞋的？
<cfy> edison0354: 我是嘉兴的...
<tenzu> roylez:  我就问lug有没有漂亮小妹, 别的啥也没干
<elflyao> 有目的啊
<edison0354> cfy: 那干嘛要去温州……
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjczODg0NjY4.html
<MeaCulpa_> 我家附近有轻纺市场，这两天觉得那些卖衣服卖鞋子的有不少mm身材还不错
 * MeaCulpa_ 错了，11点还没到
<metbsd> ubuntu软件更新速度不如fedora
<elflyao> 更新最快的是arch
<metbsd> 甚至还不如arch
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 自己动手更新好了
<metbsd> arch更新不如fedora
<MeaCulpa_> fedora更新不如Windows
<elflyao> fedora不喜欢
<elflyao> ä¹±
<metbsd> arch的gdm bug不知道处理好了没
<elflyao> 有bug，自己编译呗
<elflyao> 初次更新时候gcc 4.5.1还有bug呢
<metbsd> 你意思aur
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjcyOTExMDQw.html  这个该可以看吧
<elflyao> 结果自己编译了次gcc 4.5.1，最后死心，还编译不过去哪个软件
<metbsd> 以前用*nix,喜欢编译，现在懒了，讨厌编译
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 主题征召而已
<elflyao> 没办法，有时候，必须编译的
<NoIE> roylez_: 煎蛋上看过了。
<metbsd> 不是自己的代码，编来编去，久了就没意思了
<roylez_> NoIE: 给胖子补课呢，不是给你看的
<pointer> 大家好
<roylez_> NoIE: 你去回顾《热血男儿无敌凉快》吧
<^k^> pointer, 好  ㍮ 
<elflyao> 有时候，你不编译，没软件用
<pointer>     真怀念以前windows的时候软件更新都要自己通过某种渠道知道然后重新下载软件然后重新安装~
<elflyao> 大家好
<^k^> elflyao, 好  ㍮ 
<elflyao> 怎么机器人不回答我
<MeaCulpa_> pointer: 怀念个p, 国内我只能下载到skype和thunder
<metbsd> elflyao, 比方甚么软件
<elflyao> 听不懂pointer说的
<MeaCulpa_> pointer: 我只去portable apps 和sourceforge之类下载
<edison0354> roylez_: 你真邪恶……
<pointer> 阿 就是windows更新软件好麻烦……
<pointer> 语文差啊~
<elflyao> 比方说，gcc，内核等
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: http://acfunwiki.org/index.php/%E6%AF%94%E5%88%A9%E6%B5%B7%E7%81%B5%E9%A1%BF
<MeaCulpa_> pointer: windows自己的东西更新挺容易
<pocoyo> tenzu: 看来你对小妹没有吸引力了
<pointer> MeaCulpa_, 第三方没有提供更新的东西呢~
<MeaCulpa_> pointer: linux第三方一样没提供，都是distro做的
<metbsd> elflyao, 不编译，gcc就没用了，内核现在都是模块化了，也不用编译吧
<lolicon> roylez_:  ..
<elflyao> 编译了，确实快，呵呵
<pointer> MeaCulpa_, 所以更新比较方便啊
<roylez_> lolicon: 你激动啥...
<elflyao> 而且，特殊用途，不编译内核，没办法用
<roylez_> lolicon: 去下片吧
<NoIE> roylez_: “请使用Opera10、FireFox3、IE7或以上版本浏览器访问本站。”难道acfun上的都是geek？
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: lug我觉得最有意思的就是让我们见识见识别人怎么用Linux的，即可
<elflyao> 我半年前，做了个路由器，就是编译的内核，gentoo版本的
<roylez_> NoIE: 你拿chrome？
<elflyao> 不编译，没法子激活某些功能啊
<imtxc> 想体验一下KDE了
<vic> 来吧
<NoIE> roylez_: 不是。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: XD
<roylez_> NoIE: acfun是宅男站
<cfy> edison0354: 算了...
<vic> 坚持kde一个月 就爽了
<MeaCulpa_> 下片子...YYETs不错
<elflyao> gnome我也觉得太大
<lolicon> roylez_: 有腐女。。
<roylez_> tenzu: 牛死了  http://k.min.us/idbkrq.jpg
<imtxc> elflyao: 那你用？
<metbsd> 我一直用xfce
<elflyao> xfce
<NoIE> 有人见过腐女吗？
<metbsd> 对，xfce4.8
<elflyao> 绝对的好
<jiero> acfun 上的都是懒人而已，维护IE多麻烦啊。
<metbsd> 你也是用这个吗
<elflyao> 腐女见得多了，至少一打
<pointer> NoIE, 小饭桌一堆腐女
<NoIE> 我认识一个人，她看蜡笔小新、名侦探柯南，曾经借给我10公斤左右的rpg游戏，网名是李逍遥之父，她是腐女吗？
<edison0354> cfy: ？
<cfy> roylez_: 主席....我图片没看懂..
<pointer> 阿，那算么
<edison0354> NoIE: ……
<NoIE> pointer: 小饭桌？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: lol
<edison0354> NoIE: 十公斤……
<imtxc> xface debian源里有不？
<roylez_> cfy: 你试试？
<lolicon> jiero: 因为据闻某些片用IE6看不了。。
<roylez_> cfy: 我手抽抽了，做不出这个手型
<elflyao> 有
<pointer> NoIE, 寄宿家庭？。。。。。我也不知道怎么说
<elflyao> xfce, kde, gnome是必有的
<imtxc> elflyao: apt-get？
<cfy> roylez_: 看着裸露的.....光光邪恶了...
<jiero> lolicon: 比如png
<elflyao> apt-get install xfce4
<MeaCulpa_> 呵呵
<metbsd> 你们都是用xfce的吗
<MeaCulpa_> 美国练健美的大多吃药吧，50几岁就没能力了
<cfy> awesome路过
<vic> kde
<imtxc> 感觉LXDE 也比较轻吧
<elflyao> xfce4，比kde酷多了
<vic> 无视xfce4
<metbsd> awesome是不是真的awesome呢
<cfy> metbsd: 当然.
 * MeaCulpa_ bb4win+explorer.exe 飘过
 * wzssyqa 怎么会有人喜欢练健美的？完全是瘦肉精啊
<elflyao> bblean + TC飘过
<vic> 练健美可以吸引脑残妹啊
<metbsd> 追求某种形式的美
<MeaCulpa_> 练健美挺好嘛
<gebjgd> 直接推倒不就完了，费那事干吗
<MeaCulpa_> elflyao: TC你也能忍
<edison0354> vic: 有点就好了，你不觉得练健美的很恶心吗……
<MeaCulpa_> elflyao: TC还不如vim插件呢
<elflyao> TC吗，是未来要装滴，还没装呢
<gebjgd> TC?
<vic> edison0354: 反正我是宅男。。无视健美
<metbsd> 见鬼，装lyx需要下载450MB
<MaskRay> TC 是什么
<elflyao> 反正bblean很好呢
<elflyao> 暂时不附加东西了
<MeaCulpa_> elflyao: 恩，不错
<MeaCulpa_> bblean升级不搞配置
<elflyao> TC是Turbo C的缩写
<gebjgd> 我操
<MeaCulpa_> elflyao: 我还以为total commander
<imtxc> 呀 是 xface 4.6
<lolicon> 今天的变研会好高能量。。
<MaskRay> bblean 是什么
<MeaCulpa_> elflyao: Turbo C 你也能忍？
<gebjgd> elflyao, 我上学时代的脑残物
<grasshog> metbsd: try TeXmacs
<elflyao> 你觉得，我说的是？哈哈
<gebjgd> elflyao, 你病的不轻了。你们老师要求的把
<imtxc> 不是4.8啊
<MeaCulpa_> elflyao: 内部包装了edit.exe的玩意儿你也能忍
<pocoyo`> roylez_: 主席 恕俺愚昧 图片没看懂 +1
<elflyao> 我17年前就不用那东西了
<MeaCulpa_> MaskRay: blackbox windows 一个fork的变种
<roylez_> pocoyo`: 你做那个手型试试
<gebjgd> elflyao, 那你装它干吗？
<MaskRay> blackboxwm 也没听说过
<elflyao> 哈哈，不是有人问TC是啥么
<elflyao> 我给解释啊
<myke2> MaskRay: 问什么
<MeaCulpa_> MaskRay: 盒子党听说过么
<elflyao> blackbox不错的，至少fluxbox很好玩
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<myke2> MaskRay: 刚进来, 看见说什么bb
<MeaCulpa_> flucbox我一直流着的
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa_: 那些 .*box 的 wm？
<xxxjjjc> 什么？
<MeaCulpa_> MaskRay: yeah
<MeaCulpa_> MaskRay: box其实很流行的
<gebjgd> 太流行了
<elflyao> *box大都是从blackbox来的
<gebjgd> arch专用wm了
<pocoyo`> roylez_: 还行吧 差不多 有什么特别
<cfy> myke2: MaskRay: 讨论算法啊....把话题拉回来
<myke2> MeaCulpa_: metacity不是也流行
<MeaCulpa_> MaskRay: 电视里一般提到那些用linux的电脑，尤其是图形工作站，box居多
<roylez_> pocoyo`: 你能？
<MeaCulpa_> myke2: 没听说过...
<gebjgd> myke2, 那是强制的流行
<elflyao> fluxbox主要是很酷
<myke2> cfy: 累了, 不讨论algo
<MeaCulpa_> 电视里都有围脖的广告了啊
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa_: 都是源自 blackbox 的？
<MeaCulpa_> elflyao: fluxbox省得配置
<myke2> MeaCulpa_: kwin也不是流行着
<elflyao> 大部分吧
<pocoyo`> roylez_: 我不能 不代表别人不能 我感觉差不多 应该有人可以
<MeaCulpa_> myke2: 没觉得
<roylez_> pocoyo`: ...
<MeaCulpa_> myke2: 电视里那些用linux的老外，很少有K/G
<myke2> MeaCulpa_: 像我等kde党
<elflyao> fluxbox最喜欢主题，没事换主题玩
<roylez_> pocoyo`: 这个要靠基因的。会这手型，去念佛发达了
<myke2> MeaCulpa_: 电视?!
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 还是挺多的。。。。
<MeaCulpa_> myke2: 图形工程师一水的的超大显示器+ box
<metbsd> fluxbox也没得配置，太简陋了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 图形工程师直接买mac
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 用linux的太少了
<myke2> metbsd: 我怎么看到电视大多是CLI
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: mac的是二维图形工程师好哇
<elflyao> 想配置，用fvwm，linus御用桌面选择
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 3D的Linux居多
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 还真没见过
<pocoyo`> roylez_: 我还是算了吧
<myke2> elflyao: 哪里说torvalds用fvwm?
<MeaCulpa_> elflyao: 御，是指谁？Linus?
<metbsd> 我是担心linus哪天挂了，这内核何去何从啊
<MeaCulpa_> Linus真的成皇帝了...
<elflyao> 是啊
<MaskRay> 什么频道会提到 linux 的？
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 真这样就杯具了，一个著名的gnu项目由一个人生死决定？
<elflyao> 睡啦，明天还要早起呢
<MeaCulpa_> MaskRay: Discovery
<gebjgd> metbsd, 你说的是瞧不死
<elflyao> 不会的，linus只是有决策权的
<gebjgd> metbsd, 他死了，苹果就真的完蛋了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ... http://124.228.254.229/html/dy/20110611/207563.html
<myke2> 又不是torvalds一人的
<MeaCulpa_> myke2: 据说内核挺独裁的
<metbsd> 人总有个生死，那把内核的传人找好也是linus的责任啊
 * kenifanying 各位用gpg的生成密钥对的时候都用什么算法，还有密钥长度呢？1024 , 2048 还是4096?
<myke2> MeaCulpa_: 我看到torvalds说
<void1> kenifanying: 默认
<myke2> MeaCulpa_: 别人问他内核是否他处处都知道
<myke2> metbsd: 他说no, 只有他熟悉的地方他一人决定, 否则是他督促他们他论出结果
<kenifanying> void1, 你的默认是多少，debian squeeze 下默认是RSA and RSA, 然后默认密钥长度是2048,但是我看debian的wiki上很多都建议直接4096……
<metbsd> linus年纪也一大把了吧
<MeaCulpa_> myke2: 哦，但愿如此，那怎么会有什么死了人就没方向的说法
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 苹果就是个例子
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_, 瞧不死一死，苹果完蛋
<myke2> MeaCulpa_: 而且偌大内核也不可能他都完全清楚的, 不像刚开始了
<grasshog> Only 3% of the source code seems to be contributed by Torvalds
<metbsd> 所以人的年龄大了，就该退休了
<metbsd> 以避免突发事件发生
<cfy> 退休了谁去...
<cfy> 听说没人才了....不像以前了..
<metbsd> 要不然mr Linus万一有个三长两短，这么多distribution怎么办啊
<metbsd> fedora也没补丁好打了
<gebjgd> metbsd, 现在linux内核早就不是linus一个人说了算了
<newbie|3> 试试看
<metbsd> 哦？几个人说了算的
<metbsd> 这个真不了解了
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 装了dnsmasq以后上网好快啊，这才是2M带宽的感觉嘛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=334906 Ubuntu 10.04,联通2M ADSL,PC机 以前在/etc/resolv.conf里面写上了联通的DNS: nameserver 202.106.195.68 nameserver 192.168.0.1 表现就是上网时快时慢，一开始以为是firefox的问题，后来慢慢开始怀疑是网本身的事，放g搜了一下 ...
<myke2> metbsd: BSD是投票的吧?
<metbsd> bsd哦，傻逼一群，昨天还骂了netbsd那帮
<ofan> ....
<myke2> 所谓的学院派
<ofan> bsd学院派?
<metbsd> 我告诉他们哪个pkg没法编译，他们告诉我，send a patch, take it or leave it we don't care.
<metbsd> it's free what do you ask for
<newbie|3> 看得见吗
<void1> kenifanying: 我建key的时候，默认还是1024的
<kenifanying> void1, 1024 已经不安全了……
<void1> kenifanying: 我没有那么多的安全需求
<kenifanying> void1, 也是……
<pocoyo`> newbie|3: 看不见
 * void1 不是搞特殊隐秘工作的...
<metbsd> newbie|3, 看见了，刚才网络有点卡
<newbie|3> 好黑啊！
<newbie|3> metbsd: 我这边看你是黑的
<void1> 更多的时候，加密只是意思意思，让一般人看不了而已
<gebjgd> newbie|3, 我这边看，你更黑
<metbsd> 黑你开灯啊
<kenifanying> void1, 蒽……
<newbie|3> gebjgd: 有多黑？比墨水还黑吗？
<gebjgd> newbie|3, 反正你更黑
<newbie|3> gebjgd: 我的名字是黑的，别的都不黑
 * maonx mpd更新数据库怎么来着?
<newbie|3> gebjgd: 你的名字都黑的看不见了
<stravvgenius> hihi
<rnimeio> 在谈论什么黑啊
<qinglingquan> gebjgd, 那个pdf你弄好了没？
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 不是发给你了么
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 那个pdf没救。winonly
<stravvgenius> 第一次用xchat 我的昵称是灰色的 就应该是这样的吗？
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 我要是有办法还发给你们干吗
<qinglingquan> gebjgd, 我也试了，不行
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 你早就告诉我了
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 你老了。记性真差
<roylez_> lolicon: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110611/207419.html
<qinglingquan> gebjgd, 它需要的字体仿宋_gb2312和楷体_gb2312你试了没？
<crose> hi
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 我这里都有
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 没用
<^k^> crose, 好  ㍮ 
<rnimeio> 为啥老谈论字体方面的东西呢
<metbsd> 不爽呗
<myke2> gebjgd: 知道burg么
<qinglingquan> gebjgd, 那就重新下一个西游记得了
<gebjgd> myke2, 不知道
<vic> 无聊啊 大家想个打发时间的注意啊
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 我是想知道为什么那个pdf是win only
<crose> 问个问题：如何用c语言精确计算一个超出数值范围的，比如2的2000次方，然后显示出来
<qinglingquan> gebjgd, 我只能说pdf制作有问题
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 那为什么win下没有问题？
<lolicon> crose: 模拟手算
<lolicon> crose: 有现成库的
<lolicon> crose: 用 python 也可以
<newbie|2> 64位的计算机可以显示2^2000吗?
<qinglingquan> gebjgd, 像win7系统下就没有我上面说的那两个字体。
<crose> lolicon: 不用现成的不可以？
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, win7可以正常显示
<lolicon> crose: 那就自己写 。。
<myke2> crose: 高精度计算
<crose> 额……
<myke2> gebjgd: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Burg
<vic> 114813069527425452423283320117768198402231770208869520047764273682576626139237031385665948631650626991844596463898746277344711896086305533142593135616665318539129989145312280000688779148240044871428926990063486244781615463646388363947317026040466353970904996558162398808944629605623311649536164221970332681344168908984458505602379484807914058900934776500429002716706625830522008132236281291761267883317206598995396418127021779858404042159853183251540889433902091920554
<vic> 957783589672039160081957216630582755380425583726015528348786419432054508915275783882625175435528800822842770817965453762184851149029376
<vic> python很简单就算出来了
<newbie|2> 怎么算的？
<qinglingquan> gebjgd, 谁制作的你问问他吧
<vic> 2**2000
<myke2> gebjgd: 我在论坛里面看见ubuntu新手还不熟悉linux了就被文章误导去装这种东西, 结果无法启动
<crose> vic: python不用……
<gebjgd> myke2, 什么论坛？
<myke2> gebjgd: forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<gebjgd> myke2, 没上过
<newbie|2> 太牛了
<myke2> crose: 自己写代码吧
<gebjgd> myke2, 和我无关
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 还在？
<crose> myke2: O
<vic> c写个链表。每个链表一个字节。。。。和哦还哦
<myke2> gebjgd: arch的挺追新的, 我想知道下是否是主流了
<myke2> 开数组模拟
<crose> 我再想想
<vic> myke2: 主流谈不上 不过挺火的
<gebjgd> myke2, 我们还在grub
<lolicon> crose: 跟你笔算一样。。
<gebjgd> myke2, linux你随便配置。没有什么主流不主流的
<myke2> gebjgd: 我从不见得老是用DEPRECATED的东西
<crose> lolicon: 但是结果总归要一个容器吧
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 在
<lolicon> crose: 开个数组。。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 你果然牛
<crose> lolicon: 哦。。
<gebjgd> myke2, 什么不推荐的东西？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: ?
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 不夜神
<gebjgd> myke2, linux发行版又不是win。还推荐不推荐的。想推荐用win就好了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 有点困了，在看电视呢
<vic> libreoffice 现在用什么语言写的
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 慢慢的会睡着的
<Guest99374> dajiahao
<MaskRay> crose: bc
<MaskRay`> crose: 语法和 c 很像的
<crose> MaskRay`: 额，thx
<crose> MaskRay`: 只是随便想了这么一个问题
<crose> MaskRay`: 做着玩的
<grasshog_2> MaskRay: bc不是传说中的计算器后台么
<myke2> gebjgd: 我不会去玩停止开发的东西
<gebjgd> myke2, 没人让你去玩阿。你是自由的
<MaskRay`> grasshog_2: 什么的后台？
<hceasy> arch 求助 ，最近arch好像升级了rc.conf中关于网络的那部分不会配置 有谁经历过的给个配置 ？？？
<hceasy> 或者指导一下 ？
<hceasy> 谁用的ARCH啊  ？
<Cherrot> 群里有对语音合成感兴趣的吗？
<grasshog_2> MaskRay`: bc本身就是CLI下的计算器。记得有封装成GUI下计算器的
<yunfan> Cherrot: 我
<Cherrot>     Speech Experts: http://groups.inf.ed.ac.uk/blizzard/blizzard2010/mandarin/register-MS.html
<Cherrot>     Volunteers: http://groups.inf.ed.ac.uk/blizzard/blizzard2010/mandarin/register-MR.html
<Cherrot> 爱丁堡大学推出了一个针对汉语语音合成的测试项目，大概一个半小时的时间测试完毕。
<gebjgd> hceasy, networkmanager
<Cherrot> yunfan: 求邮箱，求交流~~
<hceasy> gebjgd: 能说详细点么 ？
<hceasy> gebjgd: 关键是连不上网 没法安装networkmanager
<myke2> hceasy: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Networkmanager
<myke2> hceasy: 你能pacman -U的吧
<gebjgd> hceasy, 你在安装？
<gebjgd> hceasy, ifconfig eth0 up; dhcpcd eth0
<hceasy> gebjgd: 安装完了 想安装图形 但连不成网 live模式是自带的PPPOE可以连接
<hceasy> myke2: 连不上网啊
<gebjgd> hceasy, 我用的是路由器
<hceasy> myke2: 以前直接pppoe-setup 配置 然后 start就可以了 现在不行了
<snoop_fy> Dropbox居然可以不用翻墙了？我没做梦？。。http://db.tt/JHqQOCf
<hceasy> myke2: 看了下 rc.conf  跟之前的格式不一样了  关于net 的部分
<vic> 实在无聊了 去论坛回帖去
<vic> hceasy: 刚回了你的贴
<pointer> ：）
<hceasy> vic: 哪个？？？
<vic> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=334793&p=2370598#p2370598
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<myke2> hceasy: 你问 gebjgd 我已经不用arch了
<hceasy> myke2: 恩
<hceasy> myke2: 多谢
<alpha080> 解放了。。。
<hceasy> vic: 这个貌似试过吧
<myke2> hceasy: 但是networkmanager的确有cli
<vic> hceasy: 你dhcp 还是静态的？
<hceasy> vic: 用的pppoe当然静态了 后来我把那几行注释掉了 就不再提示什么警告了 但依旧不能联网
<pocoyo``> hceasy: 解封了?
<alpha080> 还有这东西，不是在终端里设置就行了？
<hceasy> pocoyo``: 这里又不是论坛
<vic> hceasy: /etc/reslove.conf里把dns填上
<hceasy> vic: dns不是在pppoe-setup   里都填了 ？
<vic> hceasy: /etc/resolv.conf
<vic> nameserver 202.96.64.68 这样的格式
<alpha080> 我记得arch wiki里面很详细么
<vic> hceasy: 从不用ppppoe
<myke2> hceasy: 对了
<myke2> hceasy: archlinux的安装盘也更新了?
<alpha080> 干脆买路由好了，又不贵
<vic> hceasy: 当然你愿意折腾 可以折腾 netcfg
<alpha080> 设置又简单
<hceasy> myke2: 那个不知道 我是用的网络安装
<myke2> alpha080: netcfg不简单而且累赘
<myke2> hceasy: 网络安装也要有一个盘装base的吧
<hceasy> vic: 怎么简单怎么来  先联网再说
<alpha080> 上下文啊
<hceasy> myke2: base装了吧
<vic> hceasy: 第一步把rc.conf设置好。。。 然后把dns填好就可以上网了
<alpha080> 看维基去吧。。。
<alvin_rxg1> route
<myke2> hceasy: 就是说你做了pacman -Syy之后就连不上了?
<hceasy> vic: 拨号拨不动
<myke2> route什么的dhcpcd都能搞定的吧
<alpha080> 估计死在rc.conf
<edison0354> roylez: 在？
<hceasy> myke2: 没 就安装到硬盘上后 pppoe-setup这个配置好连不上
<vic> hceasy: 你用猫拨号？
<vic> hceasy: 不是路由给你分配的静态ip？
<hceasy> vic: 我说的是ppoe-start
 * edison0354 求技术帝分析bilibili在线聊天的协议
<hceasy> vic: 宽带 用的猫
<edison0354> hceasy: pppd试试？
<myke2> hceasy: 内核是2.6.34?
<pocoyo> hceasy: 你装上NM 不什么事儿都省了?
<hceasy> myke2: 这个不知道
<hceasy> pocoyo: 这个不是联网后才能装的  ？
<alpha080> 不可能，怎么会是那内核
<myke2> hceasy: uname -r
<alpha080> 下载二进制包啊
<hceasy> edison0354: 感觉还是配置上的问题
<pocoyo> hceasy: ... 先去别人家 找路由上网算了
<hceasy> 等等我试试vic的方法
<hceasy> pocoyo: 说的容易
<alpha080> 然后拷过去
<hceasy> 先下了
<edison0354> hceasy: 我USB MODEM都pppoe拨号上了
<alpha080> 要不wicd
<myke2> alpha080: 不要解决依赖啦?
<myke2> alpha080: wicd不支持pppoe的吧
<pocoyo> hceasy: 你去科技市场去 不都是路由?
<alpha080> 哎呀，把这事忘了
<alpha080> 一直用路由，一时糊涂了
<hceasy> pocoyo: 老大 .. 着大半夜的  白天去也得俩三种头
<vic> hceasy: 把rc.conf里关于网络的全部注释。。然后/etc/rc.d/adsl start
<alpha080> 他不是新安装的么
<pocoyo> hceasy: 那明儿再去.
<hceasy> pocoyo: 蛋疼  轻易不去 垮市呢
<alpha080> 几十块解决问题算了，以后还能用其他无线设备
<alpha080> 我以前不用路由出问题都麻烦
<jiero> minecraft for linux http://celeron.55.lt/~celeron55/minetest/download.php
<jiero> free clone
<alpha080> 啥游戏？
<jiero> MineCraft 的复制品。
<alpha080> 不晓得
<jiero> 对此类没有经验的我说不出什么。
<jiero> MineCraft大概是预售最高的个人游戏了。
<jiero> 历史上。
<jiero> 卖了百万份？
<alpha080> 1000$？
 * microcai 现在有人猜出黑兄翻译的迷了么？
<yunfan> 恩
<alpha080> 我以为是价格
<jiero> 现在卖了200万份以上了，这个人大约赚了$4000
<xxc> 有没有200块的二手笔记本
<jiero> $4000 0000
<alvin_rxg1> 平均卖了4块钱？
<jiero> 每个$20额
<alpha080> 不会计算啊？
<yunfan> xxc: 把我的送给你？
<yunfan> 200快很破烂了
<alpha080> 这除法做的。。。
<xxc> 好啊
<xxc> 能用不
<alpha080> 买小霸王学习机吧
<jiero> 关键是地域问题——
<yunfan> 等我研究出来在虚拟机上用u顿以后给你
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> $20的笔记本是有的
<yunfan> 用是可以用的 我平时用来开win32 搞网银 额
<jiero> 不过路费更高。
<xxc> 就打算用用类似xelex,python之类的软件
<xxc> vim
<xxc> 200很多了吧
<alpha080> 手机就行了
<jiero> 不多。我就打算要个绘图板我就付了$220。
<myke2> xelex?
<myke2> xetex吧
<xxc> 是
<alpha080> 连上ssh
<yunfan> xxc: 你在哪里呢 怎么没钱买本
<xxc> 西北阿
<gebjgd> xxc, 西北哪里？
<xxc> 兰州阿
<gebjgd> xxc, 好地方阿
<gebjgd> xxc, 中国的中心
<xxc> 是的
<gebjgd> xxc, 错了，重心
<xxc> 几何中心
<alpha080> 兰州拉面。。。
<gebjgd> xxc, 兰州物价高么？
<xxc> 牛肉面
<xxc> 挺高的
<alpha080> 便宜
<gebjgd> xxc, 排骨多少钱一斤？
<xxc> 10000一平米
 * microcai 小霸王学习机可是红白机的兼容机！！！ 6502 处理器！！！ 
<gebjgd> alpha080, 你那里排骨多少钱一斤？
<alpha080> 好便宜啊
<alpha080> 30+
 * microcai  6502 ~~~ 史上使用时间最长的 CPU 
 * microcai 6502 超过 40年的历史咯
<xxc> 小霸王可以装linux么
 * microcai 现在还在用
<microcai> xxc:  6502 是个8位的CPU
<xxc> .....原来
<yunfan> microcai: 用得很广泛
<microcai> xxc: 和 8008 同时代的产品
<yunfan> 6502是不错 可惜指令多
<myke2> 我只知道8086/8088
<microcai> yunfan: 恩。寿命超过 40年的CPU我看就只有  6502 了
<alpha080> 你买50斤排骨就一台本本了
<gebjgd> alpha080, 50 x 30 1500不够把
<microcai> myke2:  8008 被  6502 打败，所以才有的 8086
<alpha080> 30+。。
<xxc> 大家都在讨论历史.
<gebjgd> alpha080, 二哥的肉果然够贵
<myke2> microcai: 我说我最早学到的是8086, 我接触到的最早电脑的不知道, 反正是装windows的
<gebjgd> alpha080, 快赶上欧洲了
<grasshog_2> 还有当年的Z80
<alvin_rxg1> gebjgd: 排骨这边不是两三块钱一公斤么？
<alpha080> 是啊，而且都是瘦肉精
<microcai> myke2: 龙虾一块钱一盘。
<alpha080> 这么便宜。。
<yunfan> microcai: 呵呵
 * microcai 这是人民大会堂的价格
<yunfan> microcai: 6502还有个c处理器呢 cc65
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 是阿。和国内差不多了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 国内是论斤卖的……这边论公斤……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 天朝人民的生活水平越来越高了
<alpha080> 好便宜啊。。。
<alpha080> 难不成按吨？
<hceasy> vic: 不行啊
<hceasy> vic: /etc/resolv.conf 里的DNS 填写是正确的  rc.conf中的也注释掉了 一样不能联网
<vic> 把rc.conf的daemons里的network注释掉
<alpha080> 可怜的娃，哪儿还是设错了
<hceasy> vic
<vic> 把rc.conf and resolv.conf里的全都注释掉。。。然后pppoe-setup
<hceasy> vic: 注释掉不久不加载网络模块儿了吗 ？
<vic> 然后 /etc/rc.d/adsl start
<vic> right
<alpha080> 对了，deamon里面会不会少加什么了
<vic> add adsl in deamon
<vic> add adsl to your daemons array
<hceasy> alpha080: 没吧
<alpha080> 网卡启动了？
<alpha080> ifconfig
<hceasy> vic: adsl那个加到deamon 中等价于拨号  我现在手动拨号都拨不上  自动有何用？
<vic> hceasy: 其他的发行版可以连上吗
<hceasy> alpha080: 我怀疑也是网开没启动 因为这个系列的网卡涉及到一个什么唤醒问题
<alpha080> 估计可以
<hceasy> alpha080: windows关闭后会关闭网卡
<alpha080> 啥网卡？
<hceasy> vic: ubuntu可以  ferora有毛病 以前可以 现在不行
<hceasy> 华硕G41主板上的
<hceasy> rel什么的网卡
<alvin_rxg> ralink ?
<xxc> #join arch-en
<grasshog_2> hceasy: 难怪用完Windows后重启进入Ubuntu会连不上网。。
<vic> hceasy: 貌似得装驱动啊
<wzssyqa> xxc: / 不是 #
<hceasy> grasshog_2: 恩 这个问题真的有
<xxc> mana world玩多了
<alpha080> 麻烦了。。
<hceasy> vic: 你说在win下 ？
<alvin_rxg> xxc: mana world 能玩？
<alpha080> 当然不是
<xxc> 能阿
<alvin_rxg> xxc: 地图能跑了？
<hceasy> vic: wiki上那么写的
<xxc> lvl 50了我
<hceasy> vic: 也可以设置
<xxc> 能
<alvin_rxg> xxc: 得，7月份请教你。以前玩过，等级够高了，但不知道怎么跑别的地方去……
<alpha080> 谁玩regnum?
<metbsd> 什么游戏啊
<xxc> 什么意思?你要跑到那里
<xxc> 我
<vic> 也许最好最快的修复方法就是改变Windows驱动里的这个设置。这个方法可以解决很多其它操作系统而不仅仅是Arch的麻烦。在Windows的设备管理器里，找到你的Realtek网卡，双击它。在“高级”标签页中，开启"wake-on-lan after shutdown"选项。
<alvin_rxg> xxc: 一直往西……
<vic> wiki里这么写的
<xxc> ...但是自从显卡3d加速不被linux支持后...在就没玩regnum
<yunfan> alpha080: 有一阵玩过 后来做任务英文太多 就不玩了
<xxc> alvin_rxg
<yunfan> alpha080: 另外有两个网游  3d的 都还不错 其中一个还能射箭什么的
<xxc> 多少级了
<alvin_rxg> xxc: 英文没事。当时大概十几级
<alpha080> 汗，看来没跟我一起混过
<xxc> alpha080:等我假期电脑升级了玩阿
<alpha080> 没人一起玩就没玩了
<xxc> 你regunm是什么,法师么?
<alpha080> 是啊
<xxc> lvl?
<metbsd> 什么游戏啊
<xxc> regnum
<alpha080> 不过也有个弓箭手小号
<alpha080> 大号38
<xxc> 厉害,大号13
<xxc> 但是觉得mana world 要比regunm好玩
<alpha080> 都好久没玩了，也不知还在不
<xxc> 尤其是mana 的magic
<xxc> 要属命令
<xxc> 不知道什么时候可以支持组合命令
<alpha080> 这样么，不知道要什么配置啊
<alpha080> 老机子怕抗不住
<alvin_rxg> mana world 3D
<alvin_rxg> mana world 2D
<alpha080> 2维？
<xxc> mana 适合老机子,sdl库开发的
<jiero> 哦。。。
<jiero> 那个游戏无聊额。
<alpha080> 这样啊
<jiero> MMORPG都无聊。。。
<xxc> 挺好玩 阿
<alpha080> 罗姐介绍个好玩的过来？
<jiero> 看，观点不同吧，介绍了你也不一定当作好玩的。
<xxc> mod么
<alpha080> 不要泡菜类型就好
<xxc> mod太费大脑了
<jiero> alpha080: 好玩的什么？Tibia
<alpha080> 啥类型的？
<jiero> alpha080: 试试那个MMORPG
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> alpha080: 我有最新的好玩的游戏要告诉你——King Arthur's Gold
<alpha080> 唉，还是去下棋好了。。。
<jiero> 不过是多人游戏。
<alvin_rxg> king arthur's gold 刚起初
<alvin_rxg> *èµ·æ­¥
<jiero> 和openclonk比较相似
<jiero> 还是clonk rage更好的。
<alpha080> 显卡不行，各种郁闷啊
<jiero> clonk rage是历史上最棒的游戏之一i
<alpha080> 围棋是也是之一。。。
<alpha080> 谁要玩？
<jiero> alpha080: 围棋是令一种类型的，没有比~
<jiero> alpha080: 我不玩。
<jiero> alpha080: 玩围棋眼睛是空的~
<metbsd> 好游戏介绍几个过来啊
<alpha080> 要不国象。中象也行
<jiero> metbsd: 不知道额，什么是好游戏。
<metbsd> 好玩的，玩的人多的
<grasshog_2> corewar 算游戏不？
<jiero> 多少人算人多。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<metbsd> 最近玩了grand theft auto,血战唐人街
<metbsd> 就是很多很多人一起玩那种
<jiero> 中国没有。
<alpha080> 只要棋类都行，除了飞行棋
<metbsd> 社会的
<alvin_rxg> xxc: http://uploadpie.com/oJC7F
<jiero> 中国的我不知道
<metbsd> 还有要适合老机型
<metbsd> 我的才单核，集显 ，2g
<jiero> 中国的我不知道好了吧。无法说。
<metbsd> 外国的也行吧
<alpha080> 不错了。。。
<xxc> 把名字摸了干什么
<jiero> king arthur's gold / clonk rage / armagetron advanced / tremulous
<jiero> 都是可以玩很久很久很久的游戏
<metbsd> 最后那个名字很熟
<alpha080> 要不去三国杀？
<alpha080> 那个是射击类
<alvin_rxg> opengl 和 sdl 哪个好呢？
<alpha080> 偶是三国杀nc流帮主
<xxc> 一个3D,一个2d
<zhanggd> haha
<zhanggd> 大家好。嘿嘿。
<zhanggd> 初来乍到。
<alpha080> 不好
<zhanggd> ……
<alpha080> 新来的不懂规矩啊
<xxc> alvin_rxg: http://uploadpie.com/sLfHK
<alvin_rxg> wow 50
<zhanggd> alpha080: 有啥规矩么。。
<alpha080> 新来的，报性别三围身高体重脚丫子大小
<alpha080> 不然tjjtds
<zhanggd> ……性别男……其他请无视，我知道你希望我是女的……
<xxc> 要不要再加上全息裸照?
<jiero> ...
<alpha080> 错，我们知道你是男的
<jiero> zhanggd:  无所谓了。去看wiki去。http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/E16
<^k^> ⇪ title: Enlightenment DR16 - Ubuntu中文
 * jiero 闪了
<alpha080> 也要三维
<zhanggd> 没量过啊。
<alpha080> 你不晓得这里基情四溢么
<zhanggd> ……
<zhanggd> 看来我俗套啦。
<zhanggd> 唉，新装系统，继续捣鼓。。
<alpha080> 这么惨？
<alpha080> 报系统，配置，以备后查
<zhanggd> 是啊。。。各种环境，软件的弄。前几天屏幕坏了，去修电脑。结果被格式化了硬盘……@￥#%#@￥……#￥……
<zhanggd> Ubuntu 11.04……好吧，asus的笔记本。
<alvin_rxg> zhanggd: 应该是他们修不好，就直接把里边的东西全换了
<zhanggd> ……
<alpha080> 明白鸟。。。一定是把照片视频全拿走了
<zhanggd> 额，那就悲催了。
<zhanggd> 。。
<zhanggd> 陈冠希不是我，我不是陈老师。。。
<alpha080> 不会自己修电脑的男淫伤不起啊
<zhanggd> 显示器坏了怎么修啊。。。换个显示器都要上千……不用保修是钱太多么。。。
<zhanggd> 额，总之我悲剧了。。
<alpha080> 显示器坏了会把硬盘也修坏？太有才了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 重装遍系统。无线网卡认不出来自家的网络了
<alvin_rxg> ..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 太假了
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, gnome3中
<alvin_rxg> 完美了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 和你一样的老机器
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什么完美了？
<alvin_rxg> ？？？
<alvin_rxg> gnome 3 完美了？不会再挂了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 早就稳定了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 上次不是和你说了么
<alvin_rxg> 呃，好吧……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 速度还不错
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<alvin_rxg> compiling openttd 1.1.1 ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 无聊
<grasshog_2> TTD蛮好玩的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 待会儿 harry poter..
<alvin_rxg> grasshog_2: which version?
<grasshog_2> 以前在windows上的运输大亨，忘了那个版本的
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<grasshog_2> alvin_rxg: openttd觉得一个字，丑。。
<alvin_rxg> 不是一样的么？
<grasshog_2> alvin_rxg: 感觉不一样。。。界面就像红白机似的
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那个看过了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我继续非诚勿扰
<linsux> suse的yast太强了
<linsux> 真希望咱们ubuntu也整一个
<gebjgd> linsux, 确实很强
<gebjgd> linsux, 显然不行。那是novell的技术
<gebjgd> linsux, yast还能在cli下运行
<linsux> yast说明了linux也可以搞GUI
<microcai> 红白机?!?!?!
 * microcai 区区 8位处理器，区区 2k 内存，居然能实现魂斗罗那样的效果！！！
<gebjgd> linsux, 显然。关键是没人作
<linsux> rhel这些收费版怎么不做
<gebjgd> linsux, rhel没钱
<gebjgd> linsux, 不如novell作实事
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 请我吃饭。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 来阿
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 烧烤
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 考，没看到你的消息
<fishoneeyed> 刚喝完酒？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 刚喝完酒？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 没有阿
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我昨天刚刚烧烤完。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 喝了很多啤酒。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: o2more.de
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 我就自己在阳台上烧烤
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: http://lulzsecurity.com/releases/
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 不怕被抓？
<alvin_rxg> 不怕被抓？
<alvin_rxg> ♫ vlc:  -
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 抓什么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你的vlc看不到内容
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 阳台不让烤。
<alvin_rxg> “影响市容”？
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 阳台不让烤。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: musictracker 的问题
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: gebjgd ： 你们自己看合同。
<alvin_rxg> 合同不写烧烤的……
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: gebjgd ：绝大多数都不让。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 可以烧烤
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 不相信我。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 啦啦啦
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你买房啦？
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 我们没阳台，所以不写
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 房东说的
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 没有问题
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 一般要和其他房子有20米的地方。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 因为够到
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 因为够大
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我烤，你倒是不错嘛。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 哪天到他那里去吃烧烤去？
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 去不去？
<alvin_rxg> 那也可以买个用电的吧？
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 暑假可以考虑
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 用电的可以。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 快到了。就这么定了，一起去。
<alvin_rxg> 到时候看安排吧。不知道 hzh 的 termin 怎么样。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 出酒。 gebjgd：出炉子和地方。 我出肉。
<alvin_rxg> 明显就最贵……
<alvin_rxg> *酒
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 我靠，哪我出酒。啤酒就可以了e
<alvin_rxg> 有多少算多少吧，再说我也喝不了太多酒
<fishoneeyed> 吃烧烤没有啤酒怎么行。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 一说去你那里，怎么就没动静了？
<alvin_rxg> 本身就没啥动静
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: gebjgd ： o2more.de 可以免费看变形金刚三。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 来阿
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, alvin_rxg 你们2个一起来。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 你买车了么
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 还没呢，还在看，先等等。
<alvin_rxg> 都是有钱人了……
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, alvin_rxg 可以一起去Aasee烧烤，比基尼美女，湖水。草地
<alvin_rxg> 看你女人的比基尼吧
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 可以呀。看美女，我喜欢。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, o2more的那个还需要新的合同把
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我女人没料
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 要看就看德国学生妹的
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 不需要，注册一个就可以了。但必须是o2的网。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, Aasee一堆呢
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 恋童癖一览无遗。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 但是注册以后应该会有广告。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我还在犹豫是否注册。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 不过可以随时取消。
<alvin_rxg> 好啊
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 德国学生都是18+的
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, Münster是学生城市
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 美女如云
<alvin_rxg> s/+/禁/  ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 18+
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ab 18
<alvin_rxg> 哦~
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你不用掏钱
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 你出酒。我出肉
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 可以，没问题。
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 人家一个学生，你也好意思让他出钱
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 说日子
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 也对。就像你工作多长时间是的。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 别是7月份
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 起码你我是有收入的人了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 暑假很长的。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 烧烤能几个钱
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 夏天我父母过来，我就直接度假了
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 要陪他们
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我还没度假呢，我想过年回去。好几年没有回去了。
<alvin_rxg> 那啥，媳妇见家长么？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed,我是没时间回国。我先休个10天
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 早就见过n次了
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 人家证书早就领过了。
<alvin_rxg> 哦~
<alvin_rxg> 羡慕啊
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 你的呢？我想烧烤的时候一定可以带家属。
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 我没家属……
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 他的家属在aasee
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 现场找
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 你现在是够忙把
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 工作如何？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 别找太多了。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 还好，做了一次网络改造，感觉比以前稳定多了。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 基本也许要加班，不过还好。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 额。那你以后就没事了？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你呢？
<alvin_rxg> ey，一个 master, 一个 doctor
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 这个项目就算是快完了
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 下个项目美国
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 这倒也不是，我们前半年升级了业务系统。但是，过段时间（有可能半年内，有可能1年内，也有可能2年内）要使用新的系统替换现有老的系统。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那表示要出差了？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 到时候有的忙了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 是阿
<alvin_rxg> dienstreise, 上星期刚学的词……
<grasshog`>  你们都在de呆好多年了吧
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 帮我带个kindler
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 明年还有机会 dienstreise 不？
<fishoneeyed> grasshog`: 我是新来的。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 现在能从amazon上订
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 每年都有
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 贵呀。货币单位不同，数字相同。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那或许明年帮我搞个
<gebjgd> grasshog, 他是老德国了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 考。。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> xD
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, alvin_rxg 你们2个行不行阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, fishoneeyed 我是12月去美国
<grasshog`> 没想到，IRC上在德的人还不少
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<fishoneeyed> grasshog`: 还好。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, fishoneeyed 到时候和你们联系
<fishoneeyed> 不过算起来，我好像有段时间没来了。
<alvin_rxg> grasshog`: 应该认识 leni 吧
<gebjgd> grasshog, 你是第九个人
<fishoneeyed> ge
<grasshog`> alvin_rxg: 真不认识。。我昨天才上的#ubuntu-cn
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 什么第九个人？
<fishoneeyed> 什么时候google voice能到德国来？
<grasshog`> alvin_rxg: 不过也许现实中见过面。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, fishoneeyed pangyu jagerwurst gebjgd leni 还有个妈的报的，还有个什么地方的忘记了。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, google voice需要开通把
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: alvin_rxg ：周末我们出游，去的地方，o2就是干脆没信号。郁闷死我了。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 那个现在原则上只能在美国和加拿大用。
<alvin_rxg> >_<  像我一样，都用 penny mobil 吧……
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 什么网的？
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: e-plus？
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: t-mobil 下属
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 什么地方没有信号？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: sinntal
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, o2的信号不好是出了名的
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 本来不是很确定，但那次 t-mobil 断网，penny mobil 也跟着断了……
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: hessen和拜仁交界。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 其实，vodafone给我的感觉非常不错。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 那地方有什么看的？
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 想弄个bild mobile的。
<alvin_rxg> dr. otekter 的小姑娘好可爱
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 反正我继续用o2
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 就是一个山沟。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 因为10欧的上网很便宜
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 你们既然有钱么，就都可以考虑啦，再考虑整个 htc
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我已经有了htc了
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 我准备换手机，但是没想好换个什么。iphone4，blackberry，htc?
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: gebjgd ：还是换一个不聪明的手机。
<alvin_rxg> blackberry 就为安全性，如果你要 apps 多的话，就别考虑了……
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 我新买的htc desire z
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 平时带2个手机
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 这个这段时间好像有优惠。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 反正o2o不花钱
<alvin_rxg> base 好像有啥便宜的
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 直接呼叫转接过去
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我用的是国内的双卡。但是不聪明，不能上网。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: o2o呼叫转移不多交钱吗？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 不花钱的
<alvin_rxg> 我一直用 nokia 3110c.. 自个儿去买的，当时花了850块钱
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 难道你不知道？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我记得需要额外付费的。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 多少钱？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我也不知道，因为一直以为需要钱，就想：多少都是钱，就不用转了。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你两个卡都是o2的？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 是阿
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 都是o2o
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 应该弄个聪明的。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 有弊端呀，要没信号都没信号。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 用那个home option之间打电话全德国免费
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 有条件了可以考虑个
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 弄个prepaid完事
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 预付费的
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我也是两个卡，其中一个我买的时候是t-mobile的，但是他转网了，气死我了。
<fishoneeyed> 不和你们说了，接老婆去。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 老婆干吗去了？
<fishoneeyed> ge
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 去朋友那里去了，我刚上irc的时候我刚回来。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 你老婆毕业了么？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 差一点。马上了。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 我老婆还在奋斗呢
<alvin_rxg> 都奋斗 master ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 她是master
<alvin_rxg> 羡慕……
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: alvin_rxg ：我出去了。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 恩
<alvin_rxg> viel spaß
<alvin_rxg> wenig spaß
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, gnome3 缺少不错
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, gnome3 确实不错
<alvin_rxg> ?
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 老婆都喜欢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 好吧……女人都喜欢了，那确实从很多方面来说是成功了
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 话说你们公司也用drbd把？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你还在用ext4把？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: y
<aaronyy> drdb是不是很慢？
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 不慢阿
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 网络层的一般是最后的办法
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 但是能物理隔离备份
<aaronyy> ？
<gebjgd> aaronyy, 我说的是drbd
<^k^>  06:13
<user8888> hello
<^k^> user8888, 好  ㍞ 
#ubuntu-cn 2012-06-04
<Patrick_DJ> morning, everybody. ^_^
<byzantium> 大家好   公司封锁QQ的登录 是不是封的QQ的通讯端口呀
<byzantium> 有人在吗？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 不是没搜索过，但都无效，只能发帖请教：如何解决12.04无法保存亮度问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376810 在论坛上找了很多方法，但是都没用，ubuntu12.04登陆后的亮度一直是最亮，请问如何解决。谢谢！ 我是ATI5470显卡，驱动自动更新安装的，没问题。 统 …
<sjd_zeus> hi all
<kk> sjd_zeus, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 求教：自己安装主题之后的问题！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376817 小弟使用mint13，最近安装了自己的主题(gnome3.x，使用gnome-tweak-tool安装)，但是打开左上角之后在applications里面没有任何程序(完全的空白)，小弟知道要去~/.themes/XXX里面修改但是有大神能告诉我怎 …
<caoxiaomin> 你们下载用什么软件，有类似于迅雷的软件吗
<byNcz> 木有
<byNcz> 用chrome 下载
<TyzuaL> uget...
<byNcz> 装个迅雷的插件 有的还能用下
<caoxiaomin> 我用的是DEBIAN6。0，为什么我的软件中心下载的CHROME就是英文版的呢
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<byNcz> caoxiaomin,可能你的语言设置是英文的下载时它认为你应该下英文的
<Keshi> 日本語？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 前两天搞了半天没搞出来的东西是 Don Knuth 的一个 lemma
<Keshi> 魚がほしくなかったです。私は食べましよ。
<byNcz> 我插 这么给力？
<byNcz> 什么意思 看不懂啊
<namoamitabuddha> Keshi: JOIN #ubuntu-jp
<Keshi> namoamitabuddha: Huh???
<danqing> zhongwen
<danqing> 中文的？？
<namoamitabuddha> Keshi: Japan?
<namoamitabuddha> Keshi: Japanese?
<imtxc> imadper: 嘛时候到bj?
<danqing> ？？
<danqing> 啥？？
<danqing> 有人没？
<Keshi> namoamitabuddha: 周五气象表示，由于南极的严寒气团正在进一步地朝维州进发，因此墨尔本部分地区或将在未来24小时内收获近1个月的雨量。周五下午及晚上，维州多数地区将迎来极端天气。
<namoamitabuddha> 阿弥陀佛！
<Keshi> ツ
<Keshi> さとならよ！
<danqing> 有没有会中文的?第一次用这个工具。求教~~
<TyzuaL> 0.0
<danqing> - -。
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<gfrog> adam8157: 你们那边空调有风嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 棍儿刮
<adam8157> gfrog: 有份啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 我们这边热爆了 @_@
<adam8157> gfrog: 找 sarah
<UU123> fedora17有没有类似于软件中心的这货么
<adam8157> gfrog: 我这里温度很舒服
<gfrog> adam8157: 么用，调了好多次，不管用啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 空调根本没风
<adam8157> gfrog: 一直都这样?
<gfrog> adam8157: 今年以来都是这样。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 可怜啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 可悲啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 我这里有时都冷呢, 带了一件外套过来
<gfrog> adam8157: 羡慕，我每天一身汗。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 难道这就是传说中的冰火两重天？
<Keshi> gfrog: 今何をしますか？
 * gfrog 我擦，肿末会有飙日语的在这里啊。。。
<danqing> - -
<danqing> 突然出来好多人啊。。
<adam8157> danqing: 因为上班了啊
<danqing> 嘿嘿，上班就能IRC了？
<danqing> 话说俺第一次用这个。还不知道基本操作。
<UU123> ....
<Keshi> danqingは私が好きですか？
<danqing> 俺不会说日语。
<danqing> sorry
<iGnome> 私が好？日文搞基？
<imtxc> adam8157: 招行信用卡可以刷美子？
<byNcz> ^_^
<danqing> - -/基友如此之多。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: ha?
<byNcz> 基友无处不在啊
<byNcz> 你是0 还是 1
<imtxc> adam8157: 打算办个卡消费一下美刀。。。
<byNcz> 哪个 是基友？
<danqing> 是呀
<Keshi> danqing：英語を話しますか？
<adam8157> imtxc: 哦 美刀啊, 经常刷美刀啊, 记得办visa或者mastercard就是了 纯银联不行
<danqing> 英语会一点。
<imtxc> 额，这么高级啊。
<zer4tul> 招行是visa吧
<Keshi> そう。
<imtxc> 打算买个kindle
<danqing> - -。
<imtxc> 招行的办下来得多少时间啊？
<zer4tul> Keshi: 御前は日本人か?
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 无法mout aix nfs系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376822 我装了一台12.04 server版本的ubuntu，我在aix下面使用nfs共享了一个文件系统 /test 而且我在unbutu下面使用showmount aix-ip -a都可以看到那个文件系统。如下： /test (everyone) 我使用mount的命令： root@++++:~# mount aix-ip:/tes …
<danqing> 大家都是那个国家的？
<bluek> wa da si wa ni hong jin dai si
<bluek> 开玩笑的，别kick
<danqing> 啥意思？？
<imtxc> roylez: 主席归位了？
<Keshi> zer4tul: あれはへんだとね？
<bluek> keshi,a na da wa ni hong jin dai si ga?
<zer4tul> bluek: あなた？难道你俩是基友？
<bluek> 从现在开始，说人话
<byNcz> 是0 还是 1？？
<void1> バカバカしい
<if_else> 各位兄台，我在脚本中使用 cat > scripts <<EOF ...EOF
<if_else> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/134085
<byNcz> 又多了个基友
<iGnome> 说鬼子话的，都踢了。
<if_else> 这其中的变量被 父 shell 给解析了
<byNcz> 都是鬼佬
<bluek> 赞成
<if_else> 如何不让父shell 解析输出的？
<danqing> - -
<if_else> 转义 \$ ?
 * bluek 把鬼子都踢了
<byNcz> 不用当真 玩玩
<bluek> 在这儿，要说人话
<imtxc> adam8157: 真得有房才给办？
<bluek> 你学狗叫我们听不懂的
<adam8157> imtxc: 我没房
<byNcz> 俺 是3无青年
<imtxc> adam8157: 哦啊。
<danqing> - -
<imtxc> 球快速办招行信用卡教程。
<bluek> 何必呢
<zer4tul> imtxc: 大街上很多啊
<bluek> 我哪招惹你了
<zer4tul> imtxc: 你直接办就可以了
<imtxc> zer4tul: 大街？
<Keshi> bluek: ロマン時を理解していない。
<zer4tul> imtxc: 嗯，点很多
<adam8157> bluek: irc不是用来发泄没来由的怒火的
<iGnome> adam8157: 你的小弟 imtxc 很小白哦。
<imtxc> 我懒得逛
<void1> Keshi: 正しい日本語を使ってください
<imtxc> iGnome: ！！
<iGnome> 完全宅男类
<bluek> adam8157, 我说着玩玩的
<adam8157> bluek: 要对事不对人 而且不要人身攻击, 不要种族歧视
<zer4tul> imtxc: 那就找个招行的营业厅，办之
<void1> 今天可是一个特别的日子啊
<danqing> 啥日子？
<void1> 要低调
<bluek> adam8157, ha yi,sao dai si!
<imtxc> zer4tul: 好吧，上次我们班长把我身份证弄去，给办了好多卡。。。
<adam8157> bluek: 听不懂
<PC-X69> 。。。
<bluek> adam8157, 好的
<bluek> adam8157, 后面是对前面的肯定
<Keshi> void1:どして？
<imtxc> bluek: 哥还是说中文吧。
<danqing> 哈哈后
<bluek> imtxc，嗯嗯
<danqing> 日文实在是看不懂。。
<bluek> 我也是看到你们先说的，就随便冒出来几句开开玩笑
<void1> danqing: 不用担心，Keshi同学并不懂日语 :D
<aichao111111> hi guys
<danqing> 。。。。不懂日语？，，，，，
<imtxc> 我去那个论坛看。
<aichao111111> 千辛万苦来到这里
<byNcz>  有这么夸张？
<imtxc> adam8157: 招行网站好像就可以申请吧。
<aichao111111> 暂时潜水观望各位的主题
<adam8157> imtxc: 美工做不好弄
<adam8157> imtxc: 没工作
<imtxc> 哦啊，不怕。
<danqing> 有用QQ的吗？
<bluek> danqing, 我啊，怎么了？
<danqing> QQ好用还是这个好用啊？
<nihui> 除linux平台外，qq好用
<aichao111111> qq用不起的路过
<bluek> danqing, 当然是QQ好用，还可以裸聊
<danqing> 确实。linux的qq太难看了。
<danqing> - -。。。。。。
<danqing> 如此激情。。。。
<bluek> danqing, 说着玩的，我是在没办法的情况下才会用的。有些人只会用QQ
<danqing> 是呀。我刚从QQ转过来。感觉这个用的好难受啊。
<danqing> 希望能尽快接受把。
<bluek> danqing, QQ欢迎你
<nyfair> qq是最强的im了吧
<bluek> 就是聊天软件而已，开发过度，占用资源！霸王条例
<bluek> QQ越来越胖了
<iGnome> 闭源的好处，就是抄了，还抓不住。
<bluek> 学习了
<PC-X69> 唉。。。。俺是danqing。
<PC-X69> 本子总是掉线。。。
<nyfair> qq国际版
<nyfair> 其实我只用webqq
<byNcz> 我也用webqq
<imtxc> adam8157: 工作一月了， 不过上学时借祖国钱了，不知道人给办不。。
<PC-X69> 。。。
<aichao11111> ……
<aichao11111> 貌似卡了
<byzantium> 覆盖一个只读文件可以吗？
<iGnome> imtxc: 办信用卡，要填写年收入的。
<byzantium> 有参数设置吗？
<aichao11111> pidgin qq问题有人解决了吗？
<imtxc> iGnome: 这样啊，我没想着透支，只打算刷点美元  哎 这么烦。
<iGnome> imtxc: 你如果找一个富婆，对方有卡，你办附卡，那就容易了。
<imtxc> iGnome: 好办法。
<byzantium> exit
<byzantium> exit
<byzantium> quit
<iGnome> 你找蛋蛋吧。
<danqing> 终于好了
<byzantium> esc
<byzantium> close
<adam8157> imtxc: 我给你推荐就好办一些
<iGnome> 。
<danqing> - -/蛋蛋是谁？？
<nyfair> 蛋蛋是富婆？
<iGnome> 。。蛋蛋可以担保啊
<imtxc> 。。。。
<danqing> who is 蛋蛋？？
<iGnome> 。。
<danqing> 下面？？
<adam8157> imtxc: http://bit.ly/zuD6eD
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 招商银行信用卡-在线申请
<danqing> 淫荡的笑~~~
<iGnome> 破蛋蛋。干嘛
<adam8157> imtxc: 用我这个地址成功率会高一些, 但是得在ie下填表
<imtxc> adam8157: 哦啊 谢谢 我看看
<danqing> 。。。原来您就是蛋蛋。。。
<imtxc> danqing: 。。。
<danqing> 嘿嘿
<MeaCulpa> .
<iGnome> 我要办了蛋蛋
 * MeaCulpa 无良员工工位上吃午饭
<adam8157> imtxc: 误伤
<iGnome> 你个破蛋蛋
<danqing> 我怎么了？~~
<danqing> ？
<bluek> 误伤
<danqing> QAQ
<palomino|working> O_o
<iGnome> 我是老大。 nnnnd
<palomino|working> ee独裁了
<iGnome> 都办了你们
<iGnome> 破马，乖
<danqing> 。。。
<bluek> ignome,你是ee?
<iGnome> ..
<MeaCulpa> 它是阿姨
<iGnome> 带数字的，都踢了。
<void1> bsee
<MeaCulpa> 不是大姨妈
<iGnome> 酷胖子
<bluek> palomino|working, i gnome 是EE？
<danqing> why？
<danqing> 你的管理员怎么拿到的呀？？
<iGnome> 进access列表。
<danqing> ？？
<danqing> 怎么进？？
<iGnome> 把蛋蛋的参数，改成全小写。:D
<danqing> QAQ   完全听不懂~~~
<pylaurent> 好萌的表情
<danqing> - -/
<danqing> 嘿嘿
<imtxc> adam8157: 哇，这么多种卡。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 推荐标准 携程 国航 三种
<imtxc> 啊，我的意思是，招行的信用卡有这么多种啊。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 不加nick 我是注意不到的
<imtxc> adam8157: 哦啊，明白。
<adam8157> imtxc: 办我说的那三种, 第一张推荐携程, 容易通过
<jyfl987> adam8157: 昨天玩了下minecraft 彻底迷上了
 * gfrog 招行卡烂爆了，还办。。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 什么东西
<adam8157> gfrog: 招商是国内最好的了 哪里烂?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你居然不知道  额
<gfrog> adam8157: 屁，之前服务好，现在已经被一众小银行追上了。 积分20羊才算一份，极度坑爹。额度不高，分期费用超高。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 对了 你们住哪里？ 我最近在找房子  想靠得离你们近一点  这样周末可以去参加活动
<adam8157> gfrog: 光说缺点...
<imtxc> gfrog: 哪的好？
<gfrog> adam8157: imtxc 目前在帝都推荐交行沃尔玛卡，羊毛/积分价值不错。
<gfrog> adam8157: 你可以列优点嘛。
 * gfrog fan time
<adam8157> gfrog: 我本来就不在乎羊毛啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 招商是我心目中国内最好的卡  不分地区就是我最喜欢的一点
<adam8157> gfrog: 建行工行啥的还分本异地, 异地费率啥的, 烦死了
<adam8157> g
<adam8157> gfrog: 我最讨厌本异地这种概念
<adam8157> jyfl987: 目前中关村
<adam8157> imtxc: http://money.163.com/special/2011creditcard/
<imtxc> adam8157: http://imagebin.org/215050   都不低  额。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 听我的办招商携程就对了, 至少要有一张招商的, 以后再说小众的
<imtxc> adam8157: 哦好。
<gfrog> adam8157: 工行奇葩有，其他的都没本地异地这说
<jyfl987> adam8157: 玩个游戏我就彻底沉沦了 昨晚玩到两点多 今早都不想去上班了
<adam8157> gfrog: 建行有的... 四大行都是要分本异地的(管理区域)
<gfrog> adam8157: 你已经out了，5年前你粉小招没错，现在小招毫无吸引力。
<nyfair> jyfl987: 神马游戏？
<gfrog> adam8157: 不是，只有工行有这概念。
<jackey> 有没有人在使用xmms2的
<gfrog> adam8157: 难道你有建行卡？
<adam8157> gfrog: 都有的... 取现费率就可以看出来
<jackey> ubuntu 12.04安装的xmms2怎么没有mlib和rdd的命令了.
<gfrog> adam8157: 竟然拿信用卡取现。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 费率上不分本异地我也不高兴, 完全不分才好 例如招商
<huntxu> adam8157: 绿哭了
<huntxu> TAT
<adam8157> gfrog: 就是讨厌本异地
<gfrog> adam8157: 哪有啊，从来没听过建行也分地区。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 自己去看建行的费率表
<adam8157> gfrog: 这么说吧, 你拿着外地的建行信用卡去北京建行注销, 他们是不给办的 (我知道可以电话销
<gfrog> adam8157: 从借记卡向信用卡转帐呢？
 * z23423 help,app store连接不上呀
<adam8157> gfrog: 我就是不爽这一点
<imtxc> adam8157: 你给我的那个地址，是NBA卡嘛  看起来很好看，这携程也不错。。
<z23423> iOpera: help
<adam8157> gfrog: 存的话只有招商那个奇葩
<jyfl987> nyfair: minecraft
<adam8157> imtxc: NBA卡不免年费
<adam8157> gfrog: 存的话只有工商那个奇葩
<imtxc> adam8157: 那还是携程好。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: ^^ 打错了
<gfrog> imtxc: NBA卡现在还有么？ 停办好久了吧？
<z23423> tenzu: app store连接不上，help
<imtxc> gfrog: 不知道啊。
<gfrog> adam8157: 那就对了嘛，实际建行就是不分本异地的。
<tenzu> z23423: 换dns
<z23423> tenzu: 换哪个dns?
<adam8157> gfrog: 但是他们分本异地管理的... 我就是不爽这个啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 首张信用卡别搞四大行的就行，容易被鄙视。 之后想搞四大行的卡可以以卡办卡，简单点。
<adam8157> gfrog: 招商全国到处跑无差别啊
<z23423> tenzu: 也是在/etc/resolv.conf里改？
<gfrog> adam8157: 用起来没差别就行嘛。
<adam8157> gfrog: 四大行怎么也会有点点区别
<gfrog> adam8157: 建行异地刷卡也没手续费
<adam8157> gfrog: 我是理想主义者...
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。。
<imtxc> gfrog: 招行是四大行不？
<gfrog> imtxc: 丫自称第五大。
<adam8157> gfrog: 异地刷卡没有哪家有手续费的...
<imtxc> 啊 我文盲。
<imtxc> 只会用现金。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 奇葩的工行就有。
<imtxc> 第五大， 好吧。
<adam8157> imtxc: 反正我认为 招商一定要有, 四大行可以挑一个. 我自己只有招商V金M金
<imtxc> adam8157: 壕啊 金。
<gfrog> imtxc: 小招今年被水木评为最差发卡行。
<gfrog> imtxc: 听他显摆。 信用卡金卡超好办。
<alpha080> linux 下几乎都是最差发卡行。。
<imtxc> gfrog: adam8157 手续费 年费少就好，金不金的不在乎。
<gfrog> alpha080: 哦，linux下小招做的还真不错，借助手机银行几乎可以搞定所有业务。
<adam8157> gfrog: 你个招黑... 大多数人的不满就是积分和额度, 我额度满了, 积分也不大在乎... 所以还是喜欢小招啊
<alpha080> 浦发第一，没有第二。待选的是招商和兴业
<gfrog> adam8157: 满了？ 金卡5万了？
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<imtxc> adam8157: 壕++
<tenzu_> nnd竟然掉了
<imtxc> 这携程额度多少啊?
<gfrog> adam8157: 我还是3万，2年没给我升额度了，必须黑之，哼哼。
<alpha080> 手机又重启了。。破安卓。
<adam8157> imtxc: 首卡不要想额度
<gfrog> alpha080: 兴业在linux下非常难用。
<alpha080> gfrog: 没升也好。。。
<alpha080> gfrog: 现在还好，之前确实非常之烂
<gfrog> adam8157: 刷卡不就是为了赚积分。。。
<imtxc> 额度也没用
<adam8157> gfrog: 呃, 我是因为刷卡方便...
<imtxc> 迟早得还
<gfrog> alpha080: 难道现在兴业不是改成要jvm的那个了？ 抵制一切java货。
<alpha080> 庵老婆上次特地要求降额度
<gfrog> adam8157: 沃尔玛每周五刷满128自动打95折啊亲，爆合适的。
<alpha080> gfrog: 现在兴业用的是标准java代码了。。。之前不是
<gfrog> adam8157: 然后积分还可以直接折现。
<gfrog> alpha080: 那也抵制java
 * gfrog 系统里干脆没jre
<tenzu> clear
<byNcz> 没有jre怎么装oracle？ 怎么用openoffice？
<alpha080> 俺是一定要用java...tom 看棋谱也要用
<alpha080> 虽然tom 那个java applet 就是个奇葩
<imtxc> adam8157: 是上门办的？
<adam8157> imtxc: .
<gfrog> byNcz: 跟java贴边的一律干掉。 安卓那个烂货我都打算扔了。
<alpha080> 尼玛十年了代码一字不改
<byNcz> 那还是用nokia 110好
<alpha080> gfrog: 你用水果了？
<gfrog> alpha080: 再过几个月就换掉。
<alpha080> 自动关机了。。。
<alpha080> 得把veer从老婆手里拿回来。，，
<gfrog> adam8157: 你报cong哥的那个L&L了嘛？ 肿末还木有开始捏？
<adam8157> gfrog: 报了
<adam8157> gfrog: pantry还没准备好?
<gfrog> adam8157: cong哥真身呢？
<gfrog> adam8157: 不见动静。。。
<alpha080> gfrog: 换啥？苹果 黑莓 胖梨？
<gfrog> alpha080: ios。
<alpha080> 果然。。
<alpha080> 有米的人。。
<gfrog> 。。。
<byNcz> 下班了 吃饭去啊
 * adam8157 away
<z34234> app store打不开，help
<z34234> tenzu: .
<alpha080> 无视。。。您该到 #apple 去求助
<z34234> tenzu: 我改了resolv.conf，还是不行
<z34234> alpha080: 大师。。。
<alpha080> 直接vpn呗
<z34234> alpha080: 大师，你知道app store的域名吗
<bluek> apple-cn一个人也没有哈哈哈。
<tenzu> z34234: 在哪儿改我就不清楚了, 不过注意别加多余的hosts
<z34234> tenzu: 用google dns能用吗
<alpha080> iPhone平台《Fruit Ninja》水果忍者（切西瓜）　正版兑换码agian
<imtxc> 希望别被鄙视。。。
<z34234> tenzu: app store的域名是？
<tenzu> z34234: 那个没什么效果吧, 最好的就是v2ex了
<alpha080> v2ex 有dns?
<tenzu> z34234: 我这里早上网络好的时候速度能到200K, 不过平时只有10K多...
<tenzu> z34234: 我这里是教育网
<z34234> tenzu: 我这也教育网，你刚才给的那个ip是dns吗？
<imtxc> adam8157: iOpera 这样看起来，还是去大街上办了方便。
<tenzu> z34234: 是dns
<z34234> tenzu: 我用那个dns改了/etc/resolv.conf，好像还是打不开
<alpha080> 人品不好
<tenzu> z34234: 我也不知道为什么了
<tenzu> z34234: 挂vpn或者ssh吧
 * tenzu 吃水煮鱼去
<z34234> tenzu: 挂ssh后怎么代理？
<z34234> tenzu: app store支持代理？
<alpha080> tenzu: 丫挺会过日子
<tenzu> z34234: 全局代理呗
<tenzu> alpha080: 你就羡慕嫉妒恨吧
<tenzu> seeya all
<alpha080> cya
<z34234> tenzu: 怎么全局代理
<alpha080> z34234: google!
<imtxc> adam8157: 你入N9 了？
<ofan> http://blog.regehr.org/archives/721
<ofan> kk:
<imtxc> 回去发现都还android了。。
<xiaolong> thank you
<xiaolong> what i can do for ubuntu ?
<ofan> xiaolong: ?
<xiaolong> what can i do for ubuntu ?
<xiaolong> sorry
<xiaolong> my english is not very good
<ofan> 奥
<ofan> xiaolong: 这里讲中文
<xiaolong> can i speak chinease?
<xiaolong> 哦
<xiaolong> 谢谢
<ofan> 这中文频道
<nyfair> no pic you say a jb
<xiaolong> 有人用ubuntu12.04 ，用H3C上网的呢？
<nyfair> hmm, do you mean w3c?
<xiaolong> no
<nyfair> what's h3c?
<xiaolong> a clent for net
<xiaolong> we must use h3c to link to net
<zer4tul> -_-
<zer4tul> xiaolong: 是w3c吧？
<zer4tul> xiaolong: h3c不是华为3COM的简称么？
<xiaolong> 不是，是华三公司开发的一款客户端，很多校园网用户都必须用这个才能上网
<zer4tul>  nyfair | no pic you say a jb
<zer4tul> ……
<zer4tul> nyfair: 这句话绝了
<xiaolong>  nyfair | no pic you say a j什么意思？
<zer4tul> xiaolong: 简单的说就是“无图无真相”
<xiaolong> oh
<zer4tul> xiaolong: 然后你想干嘛？
<zer4tul> xiaolong: 那客户端不能用wine跑？
<xiaolong> 我尝试过wine，跑不了
<zer4tul> xiaolong: 802.1x客户端？
<xiaolong> 能装上，就是运行不了
<xiaolong> 对
<xiaolong> 就那个
<xiaolong> 看来只有以后离校了才有办法不用h3c
<zer4tul> xiaolong: 呃……网上不是有iNode for linux么？
<zer4tul> xiaolong: 试过没？
<xiaolong> 好像在ubuntu12.04中不适用
<xiaolong> 在10.04中可以用
<zer4tul> xiaolong: 呃……那爱莫能助了
<zer4tul> xiaolong: 有报错没？
<xiaolong> 没有报错
<xiaolong> 双击之后没有反应
<zer4tul> -_-
<zer4tul> xiaolong: 从命令行执行也没报错？
<zer4tul> xiaolong: 我是说linux版，不是说wine
<xiaolong> 我是这样作的：
<zer4tul> xiaolong: 比如http://www.rayfile.com/zh-cn/files/49e7f8b3-9f40-11dd-8e7f-0014221b798a/
<xiaolong> 首先下载客户端的压缩包
<xiaolong> 然后解压，并cd到目录
<xiaolong> 然后sudo ./install.sh
<xiaolong> 安装完成，然后到文件夹中双击iNodeClient
<xiaolong> 但是双击iNodeClient图标始终没有反应
 * kenifanying 用njit-client
<xiaolong> 就只好作罢了
 * kenifanying code.google.com/p/cfy
<xiaolong> ？
 * kenifanying http://code.google.com/p/cfy
 * kenifanying cfy编译的njit-client
<xiaolong> 我看看你这个客户端什么版本
 * kenifanying 下载后添加执行权限，打开终端sudo njti-client 用户名 密码 网卡 
 * kenifanying 就可以上网了
<zer4tul> 哇……这个好
 * kenifanying 要结束直接CTRL+C，
<xiaolong> 我用的是V3.60-E6210
<elliot11112> what if i want log out ?
 * kenifanying 或者自己编译，https://github.com/liuqun/njit8021xclient
<kenifanying> xiaolong, 我也一样
<xiaolong> 什么一样？
<kenifanying> xiaolong, h3c
<kenifanying> xiaolong, h3c-inode 客户端
<xiaolong> you should close the tab
<xiaolong> 哦
<xiaolong> 那你用的系统什么版本？12.04？
<kenifanying> xiaolong, debian squeeze
<xiaolong> 还是10.04？
<kenifanying> xiaolong, 12.04应该没问题
<kenifanying> xiaolong, ubuntu应该没问题
<xiaolong>  debian squeeze什么什么版本？
<kenifanying> xiaolong, 你才学？ 是debian发行版
<xiaolong> 我在12.04中尝试过，用不了
<kenifanying> xiaolong, 我用的不是ubuntu
<xiaolong> 哦
<xiaolong> 我没有用过那个版本
<kenifanying> xiaolong, njit-client试过？
<xiaolong> 没有用过这个客户端
<xiaolong> 在那下载？
<kenifanying> xiaolong, 刚告诉你了呀，亲！
<xiaolong> 哦
<xiaolong> 我还没有仔细打开看
<kenifanying> xiaolong,晕，照着我说的做，3分钟不要就搞定上网的事情
<xiaolong> 我试试
<kenifanying> xiaolong, https://cfy.googlecode.com/files/njit-client
<kenifanying> xiaolong, 直接下载吧
<xiaolong> njit-client用什么打开？
<xiaolong> 下载下来了
<xiaolong> 怎么打开？
<kenifanying> xiaolong, 晕死，看我之前说的
<kenifanying> xiaolong, chmod u+x njit-client
<kenifanying> xiaolong, sudo njit-client 用户名 密码
<kenifanying> xiaolong, 有看到输出success就可以了
<kenifanying> xiaolong, 然后点gnome 或者kde联网地方的叉叉，获取ip
<yjw1993425> 还是不会ａｒｃｈ自动挂载
<yjw1993425> ａｒｃｈ
<yjw1993425> 怎么弄啊
<yjw1993425> ｈａｌ用不了
<xiaolong> 你用的debian squeeze是12.04么？
<kenifanying> xiaolong, 废话那么多干嘛，你用就是了！！！！！
<kenifanying> xiaolong, 哪有你这么不开窍的！！！
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<roylez> huntxu: 胡子
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<xiaolong> 问题是万一我升级到12.04之后网都连不上，怎么半？
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<kenifanying> xiaolong, 都跟你说一百遍了，可以用！！！！！！！
 * roylez 想剁了 palomino|working 的马掌
<palomino|working> 怎么如此残暴呢
<xiaolong> 教程里面的那个“网络设置”窗口怎么打开的？
<roylez> palomino|working: 还有4个小时又要出门，同事的信用卡结酒店钱现在又出了问题，都不敢睡觉了
<palomino|working> ?_? , roylez
<palomino|working> 睡了会怎样?
<roylez> palomino|working: 明天早上得结清帐才好出门啊
<palomino|working> 哦。。。
<palomino|working> 你睡你的
<palomino|working> 叫同事不敢睡。。
<kenifanying> xiaolong, 什么网络设置窗口？
<kenifanying> xiaolong, 拜托，你不懂就按照说的做!
<kenifanying> xiaolong, 不想上网就自己胡折腾去
<afric__> mac os好难玩啊
<afric__> app store死活连不上
<xiaolong> 那个doc 文件中的
<xiaolong> 哦，弄错了
<xiaolong> 不好意思
<kenifanying> xiaolong, 我给你的链接下载下来的哪里有什么doc文件
<afric__> 设置代理又不知在哪设
<kenifanying> xiaolong, 以后要问题请看清楚别人的回答
<xiaolong> 晓得了
<roylez> palomino|working: 现在几点？
<xiaolong> 13.26
<palomino|working> 13:25:55
<palomino|working> 13:26
<xiaolong> 13:27
<roylez> xiaolong: ...
<roylez> palomino|working: 擦，来不及啊。我信用卡额度也只剩40美元了
<roylez> palomino|working: 还要租一个星期的车呢
<palomino|working> ..........
<palomino|working> 赶紧还点儿
<roylez> palomino|working: 4个小时之后就得走人啊
<roylez> palomino|working: 6个小时后就要用了
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 赶紧打电话给银行临时提高额度
<roylez> palomino|working: 公司的坑爹集团卡，不能通过银行调额的
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 赶紧给公司打电话哭闹
<ofan> 街头弹唱能赚点
<afric__> ofan: help
<afric__> ofan: app store连不上
<roylez> palomino|working: 不知道打给谁啊
<palomino|working> LOL , ofan
<palomino|working> 他这也是个方案 , roowe
<palomino|working> .....指错 , roowe
<ofan> afric__: vpn
<afric__> ofan: 能给个免费试用1小时的没
<ofan> afric__: 没
<afric__> ofan: 那我ssh吧，可是mac os怎么设socks代理呀
<ofan> afric__: 网络设置
<afric__> ofan: app store这个软件支持代理吗？没在它的选项里找到
<ofan> afric__: 直接vpn
<ofan> afric__: 上国内的可以吧
<afric__> ofan: 我不知道国内的域名和ip
<huntxu> roylez: 还不睡
<afric__> ofan: 在/etc/resolv.conf里面改了8.8.8.8也不能连接上
<afric__> ofan: 有人说改hosts,但不知咋改？对应的域名是啥
<ofan> afric__: 不知道
<amosk> http://roll.sohu.com/20120603/n344678301.shtml
 * amosk 背记相关函数、学习协议机制，研究国内外范例程序……李聪娜把自己宅在办公室，挑灯研读。一个月时间，30万行代码、100多类函数、60多种协议机制、20多个设计算法，一块块硬骨头被她“啃”了下来。
<ofan> amosk: 炮灰
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 完了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 我都睡着了。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<byNcz> 刚睡醒
<byNcz> 热死了
<byNcz> 公司有个前台 不能吹空调 这么热的天也不开空调，又没风扇 让我们20多人受罪
<palomino|working> .......
<iOpera> byNcz: 不是正好可以穿超短裙？
<adam8157> gfrog: 最大的收获是发现k dev做的事情也很简单嘛...
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油
<gfrog> adam8157: 心动了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 心动现在也不行动
<imtxc> gfrog: vim到底
<byNcz> emacs 呢
<imtxc> byNcz: 心正动，才慢慢行动中。
<gfrog> adam8157: 为神马不行动了？
<gfrog> imtxc: 啥？
<byNcz> 我也想用 ，但不习惯 ctr ＋ x 这样 不会用
<iOpera> C-c C-x C-m C-v
<imtxc> 请教 blackberry 9900和nokia e72 这俩哪个薄?
<imtxc> 找个把两个放一起的照片还没用
<imtxc> s/用/有
<imtxc> imadper: 弄啥呢？
<imtxc> 找到了。
<roylez> adam8157: 死笨蛋
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 为何打我
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<roylez> iOpera: 吾神
<palomino|working> ..... , Router2
<roylez> palomino|working: 马不揍跑不快
<palomino|working> =_=
<palomino|working> 老指错
 * palomino|working 猛指 roylez 
<roylez> palomino|working: 妹子借了我5k，解决了...
<palomino|working> ...... , roylez
<palomino|working> 哪儿来的好妹子 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 同事妹子
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<palomino|working> 而且还是有钱的同事妹子
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 妹子她自己还没解决....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<roylez> palomino|working: 人家拿白金卡的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 妹子要租车么？
<iOpera> roylez: 被抓，一般都是罚款5000.
<palomino|working> LOL , iOpera
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 租车的钱我付
<palomino|working> 看来主席是第一次 , iOpera
<imtxc> roylez: 主席还会缺钱花？
<iOpera> nnnd 今天都胆子大了。
<roylez> 都半夜2点了，还在为钱发愁
<imtxc> iOpera: 神已经出去两次了。
<roylez> 4点又要起床
<imtxc> roylez: 还在美帝？
<iOpera> 可怜的破马
<roylez> imtxc: 恩
<roylez> iOpera: 破马不是已经溜回来了么
<iOpera> 5k美元？没天理啊。比国内贵。
<iOpera> 破马，一直在天津吧
<roylez> .....
<roylez> 我错了，不该跟神打招呼的
<iOpera> 是你说话，没头没脑。我只好理解为罚款。。
<imtxc> roylez: 在美帝买车了？
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 我在美帝停车费少交3元，罚我400
<imtxc> 不然什么能让壕主席缺钱？
<iOpera> 咪表？
<iOpera> 我以为那边，到处都是荒芜的地方，随便停车呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 还可以睡俩小时，你说我该不该睡？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 买药送了评威猛5小时的饮料，考虑明早妹子开车的时候给她喝了.....
<iOpera> 再睡，又5k
<MeaCulpa> roylez: MONSTER?
<roylez> .....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我也喝过
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没细看
<iOpera> 印度神油？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 副作用大么？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 明天还要上班呢
<palomino|working> ........
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/190599.htm
<ofan> roylez: 那个管用吗
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没啥的
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 咋会没啥
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我在考虑这两小时，我是通宵不睡呢还是睡两小时
 * tenzu 恭迎主席归位
<roylez> tenzu: 还没呢....
<tenzu> roylez: 在归位的路上?
<iOpera> 酷胖太可怜了。别人5小时，就他没啥反映。
<roylez> tenzu: 没呢...
<iOpera> 破马，出来说说
<roylez> tenzu: 坐灰机去wichita...
<tenzu> roylez: 啥时候能归位?
<roylez> tenzu: 10号
<roylez> tenzu: 不说了，我去睡俩小时...
<iOpera> roylez: 你到底是去干嘛呢
 * tenzu 恭送主席就寝
<iOpera> tenzu: 越来越谦卑了。当教授了？
<palomino|working> ....... , iOpera
<tenzu> iOpera: 谦卑个毛啊, 拜神
<iOpera> 教授，都是对下面狠。对上面谦卑。
<shellex> http://hotot.org/hotot-0-9-8-5-released
<shellex> 机器人不在了哦？
<nyfair> 这东西有什么用？
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<adam8157> kk: 出来干活儿
 * adam8157 好像kk掉了之后再上来就好了 所以...
<zer4tul> shellex: 哇……雪梨
<shellex> 我来吧 ...
<adam8157> zer4tul: 你认错了
<zer4tul> adam8157: 呃……
<zer4tul> adam8157: 好像是
<zer4tul> shellex: 出新版了？
<shellex> zer4tul: 是啊
<zer4tul> shellex: arch的应该是这个吧“aur/hotot“
<zer4tul> shellex: 不过版本号还是0.9.7
<shellex> zer4tul: 我不知道是谁在维护Aur上的版本。。。
<tenzu> 0.9.8.4
<zer4tul> shellex: 回头我看看还有人维护没
<zer4tul> shellex: 如果没有我给接过来
<shellex> zer4tul: 嗯好啊。
<shellex> zer4tul: 你们archer的内部矛盾自行解决。。。
<shellex> 噗哧，弓箭手
<palomino|working> lol
<iOpera> shellex: 那 shelley 是啥。。
<iOpera> 不是xy 和 yy嘛
<zer4tul> iOpera: 根据他俩的解释，一个是xx，一个是xy
<iOpera> 。。这初中就学过的。错了嘛
<iOpera> 蛋蛋又爬上去了。
<ofan> ooxx
<ofan> 今天cnbeta全部关平
<zer4tul> ofan: 一定的
<zer4tul> ofan: 这年头不容易啊，如果不关评一不小心就只能整站关闭了
<nyfair> 那就上a站吧
<mao> 频道里面i字辈的好多啊，iOpera,iGnome,iGoogle....
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac353528
<freeayu1> hi
<nyfair> kk呢
<hoxily> freeayu1: hello
<nyfair> 难道去纪念无脑学生了？
<freeayu1> hoxily yes
<ofan> mao: 都是一个人
<mao> ofan: 都是一个人，看来我们有差不多的偏好啊，我是Opera粉，桌面用gnome,比较佩服google。。。
<ofan> iOpera: 找到了一个好基友
<town> vbox 下 剛進入xp界面
<town> 就自動關閉是爲什麼啊 爲什麼啊
<nyfair> 这回hib5干货不错啊
<if_else> 各位兄台，什么命令可以查询到字体的这种样式：-*-ohsnap-medium-r-*-*-11-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
<if_else> 谢谢
<iOpera> xfontsel 那些。 if_else
<ofan> kk: test
<kk> ofan, .. ..  ㍨ 
<stock-cn> ofan: 局域网内如何使用其他电脑上的tor做代理服务器？
<iOpera> 16:09	root	twitter - Login error: OAuth error: Error while writing HTTP request
<stock-cn> ofan: 是否用局域网IP，加上端口？
<ofan> stock-cn: 没研究过tor
<stock-cn> ofan: goagent呢？
<ofan> stock-cn: 没
<stock-cn> 其他谁知道哦
<iOpera> 每台机器，跑一个goagent就是。 stock-cn
<iOpera> 客户端而已。
<stock-cn> iOpera: 我手机想通过局域网其他电脑的代理软件上网
<ofan> stock-cn: vpn
<stock-cn> ofan: vpn我这用VPN经常连接不上
<stock-cn> ofan: pptp基本上被禁止了
<ofan> stock-cn: 局域网
<ofan> stock-cn: 用自己电脑做个vpn,手机链
<ofan> d3去了
<stock-cn> ofan: 我是在局域网
<stock-cn> iOpera: 不能这样   192.168.1.2   8087
<stock-cn> iOpera: 这样设置代理可以吗
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 初玩UBUNTU SERVER 关于语言编码问题请教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376858 这几天装了一台服务器，安装的时候选择的语言是简体中文，可是装好之后一直无法正常选择语言，后看到网上多种方法 我就学着修改了下配置文件，现在SSH可以显示中文，就是服务器本身 …
<stock-cn> ofan: 或者你能帮我下载一个发送给我吗
<stock-cn> iOpera: 你能帮我下载一个skype英文版和gtalk英文版发给我吗，安卓的
<stock-cn> google play 里的软家，能否在电脑里下载下来？
<Router2> stock-cn: 我用的VPN＋SQUID，TOR没试过
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • webQQ视频、传文件 新体验——试验成功 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376861 用了ubuntu就再也用不了QQ。所有wine安装的，都无法进行视频。我基本是用firefox登录 web.qq.com来进行聊天——QQ公司对这个还是比较用心的。比linuxQQ要好得多（不能视频、传文件） 最近web …
<PC-X69> 哈楼啊~~
<PC-X69> 有人么？？
<PC-X69> 。。。
<AlmondShell> so what?
<hoxily> PC-X69: ?
<PC-X69> test
<AlmondShell> - -!
<kk> PC-X69, .. ..  ㍩ 
<PC-X69> 嘿嘿
<AlmondShell> so say hello world
<PC-X69> hello world
<AlmondShell> 真乖
<PC-X69> - -/你妹。。。。。
<AlmondShell> 有没有谁推荐个方便的图片编辑软件啊
<PC-X69> PS
<AlmondShell> 只要简单的- -
<AlmondShell> 和XP上的画图程序一样的功能就行了
<PC-X69> 没图秀秀~~
<PC-X69> 娃哈哈后~~
<AlmondShell> 。。
<if_else> 各位兄台，软 raid 每次重启之后都要 重新 同步的？
<if_else> [=>...................]  resync =  7.2%
<Patrick_DJ> AlmondShell: 说真的, 我觉得windowsXP自带的画图板还是多好用的.
<if_else> 重启之后，cat /proc/mdstat 发现，raid 设备在同步的
<PC-X69> - -。
<AlmondShell> Patrick_DJ: 是的，我平时在ubuntu下编辑一些截图，纠结的
<AlmondShell> Patrick_DJ: 装了个GNU paint 没裁剪功能- -
<Patrick_DJ> AlmondShell: 如果只是截图的话, 用gthubm也是可以的.
<Patrick_DJ> AlmondShell: gthumb
<AlmondShell> Patrick_DJ: 恩，谢谢，我去找找看
<netcoffee> 大家好，如何列出 freenode 里名字有 emacs 的聊天室？ /list emacs* 不行喔。
<Patrick_DJ> AlmondShell: 不客气.
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<roylez> tenzu: 疼猪
 * palomino|working 戳主席
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 准备走了？
<tenzu> roylez: 主席, 你以前不都叫沦家猪猪么
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 恩
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪.... 读
<tenzu> roylez: 嗯嗯
<roylez> tenzu: 觉睡少了，理解理解
<tenzu> roylez: 这是要去赶飞机?
<Patrick_DJ> AlmondShell: 另外, openpaint 是看上去跟windowsXP下的画图板一样的, 也可以选择这个. http://sourceforge.net/projects/openpaint/?source=directory
<kk> Patrick_DJ ⇪ ti: OpenPaint | Free Graphics software downloads at SourceForge.net
<roylez> tenzu: 是啊，米国现在上飞机要过那人肉扫描仪，麻烦得很
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<AlmondShell> Patrick_DJ: thks，我都试试看
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 中国也过啊
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 无法使用mysql -u root -p登录 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376863 通过pure-ftpd建立一个ftp服务器，使用mysql来管理用户信息，具体的配置是参考冷罡华前辈的《Ubuntu server最佳方案》一书。按照其步骤配置mysql时候使用命令：$ mysql -u root -p 就会有如下报错： Enter passwo …
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这边更麻烦
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 在旧金山已经感受过一次了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 还好拉，有时候遇到妹子...
 * tenzu 突然想起了那个有点H的广告, 安检妹子脱光了一个帅哥
<nyfair> 然后？
<roylez> tenzu: 如果让我当那安检员，减寿20年也干了
<Patrick_DJ> roylez: 你喜欢帅哥?
<tenzu> roylez: 基情无限了
<Patrick_DJ> tenzu: 楼上 +1.
<zer4tul> roylez: 这算是出柜宣言么？
 * adam8157 见证!
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 万一你现在年纪+20很接近你阳寿咋办
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 主席万岁的。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 那就死吧
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ rh 好大手臂，， 竟然買 UEFI安全啓動證書，， 給f18用
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ rh 好大手筆，， 竟然買 UEFI安全啓動證書，， 給f18用
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 99$而已
<MeaCulpa> Enterprise 来钱真容易
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,, 換算成軟妹幣也很高了，在天朝大部分人的工資沒這麼高呢
<MeaCulpa> 几个Patent, 头头脑脑开个会，钱就滚滚来
<MeaCulpa> Unlimited Extra Financial Increase
<MeaCulpa> 以后我写个UEEFI的Patent, 再加一层
<MeaCulpa> 再写UEEEFI
<PC-X69> hello danqing
<danqing> hello
<danqing> hello PC-X69
<kk> danqing, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<danqing> HEIHEI
<crab2313> kk: ping
<kk> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 慢慢感覺入手Linux了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376868 其實從很久以前就聽說過Linux 但是周圍也沒有人懂 是一個人都沒有的那種 有意思的是在去年 也差不多這個時候 五月份吧 在網上偶然看到ubuntu這個名字 懷著極大的興趣下載刻盤安裝了ubuntu 搞笑的是 居 …
<sikao_lfs1> 上次更新ubuntu12.04，更新完后经常从无线路由器掉线。。。。。。得手工断开重新登录，而且经常出现登录半天登录不上去。为啥win7就不出这问题？
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Patrick_DJ> 闪人.
<^{^> hi all
<crab2313> ^{^: hi
<kk> ^{^, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<cfy> 补全补错了T_T
<vvcoder> 共产党邪恶么？
<vvcoder> 为什么不开放封锁？
<vvcoder> 还要翻墙，不累么
<hoxily> test
<kk> hoxily, .. ..  ㍪ 
<cfy> iGoogle: ee在么
<stock-cn> imadper: 上次那个VPN最近似乎不能用了
<stock-cn> imadper: 你试试看能不能用？
<cfy> iGoogle: ee好
<iGoogle> nnnd 才挂起了。网络断了
<zydingxiaomei> 我吃完饭了
<cfy> 有没有通信工程的？
<PC-X69> 来人
<mao> cfy: 我是啊 ；）
<mao> cfy: 我是学通信的
<cfy> mao: 毕业了么？大学么？研究生？
<vvcoder> 谁有qq 2012的协议
<vvcoder> 我想给weechat写个plugin
<mao> cfy:本科生，马上就要毕业了
<PC-X69> 最近在研究GSM
<PC-X69> 不知道算不算
<mao> vvcoder: 是不是有libqq，它的源代码，估计能分析出来
<cfy> mao: 这个专业是做什么的？
<vvcoder> mao: 我知道这个
<mao> cfy: 无线通信，网络什么的，单片机啊
<vvcoder> mao: 不过好像很久不更新了
<vvcoder> mao: 我吃饭去了，一会回来
<cfy> mao: 会焊电路么？
<mao> cfy: 学过一点点
<psychologe> Swagg Security黑客组织宣称攻破中国电信网络并发布900个后台密码
<cfy> mao: 用过么？
<cfy> mao: 那你们一般都做些什么呢？
<mao> cfy: 组装过电视机
<cfy> mao: 比如，我们电子就，做个硬件的东西完成简单的功能。。。
<cfy> mao: 最难的算是 循迹小车。。。
<cfy> mao: 组装电视机？
<mao> cfy: 我们软件，硬件都干，研究生还有做算法的，网络规划什么的
<mao> cfy: 嗯，组装电视机，太过时了
<cfy> mao: 那，具体些。我准备考研考这个。想了解下
<mao> cfy: 你是本科几年级
<cfy> mao: 大三
<mao> cfy: 通信原理啊，高频电子线路这些都是
<cfy> mao: 我去。。。我这个没学好。。。
<mao> cfy: 哈哈，这可是通信的专业课
<psychologe> vpsbus.net/index.php/archives/1091上可下载文件，可打开电信密码文件全是乱码，各种编码均尝试还是不行。各位有兴趣否？
<imadper> cfy: 你找读研方向?
<mao> cfy: 通信也搞计算机网络
<cfy> mao: 额。不过考研没这么课。。。
<cfy> imadper: 嗯
<imadper> cfy: 米国? 还是天朝?
<cfy> imadper: 天朝。。
<mao> cfy: 其实通信和你们电子好多相同的
<imadper> cfy: 你之前不是背gre吗? 怎么不去了, 白考了你那么多单词... cc roylez
<mao> cfy: 好像再往上，电子通信都是一个学科，double e
<imadper> mao: 再往上都是哲学...
<cfy> mao: 我也觉得 :D
<cfy> imadper: .......
<iGoogle> nnnd 折腾半天。没出口。直接发邮件，上次有500k cfy
<cfy> iGoogle: 什么？500k?
<cfy> imadper: gre....
<iGoogle> 上传
<mao> imadper: ==!
<mao> imadper: 这也太往上了...
<imadper> mao: 恩, cfy有潜力
<cfy> imadper: 上次是我查词典的。。
<imadper> cfy: ......................
<imadper> cfy: csv是什么? 逗号分割的文件? 还是我记错了?
<cfy> imadper: 嗯，是啊。
<cfy> imadper: 就是表格之类的数据用逗号啥的分割的个是
<imadper> cfy: 那怎么会打不开...
<cfy> imadper: less啊
<imadper> cfy: 还没解压出来呢, 别急
<imadper> cfy: 乱码
<imadper> cfy: 或者这个文件原本就是韩文
<cfy> imadper: 什么，不明白？
<imadper> cfy: 쟠몣쪡컷쓾쫐뎤붭슷93뫅
<cfy> imadper: ......
<cfy> imadper: file看下
<imadper> cfy: utf-8 ...
<imadper> cfy: 看来原本就是韩文, 不是乱码的缘故
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。。
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 分享 三位一体2 12.04亲测可运行 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376874 话不多说上地址 http://kuai.xunlei.com/d/WAGUJXFDFYVZ 统计信息: 发表于 由 antinimei — 2012-06-04 19:34
<cfy> 谁了解qq
<cfy> qq这东西加密么？
<cfy> 客户端到服务器段
<cfy> 客户端到服务器端，
<iGoogle> 现在估计加。加了也在国安服务器解密了。 lol
<cfy> .....
<cfy> imadper: ee怎么总说完就走了。。。
<imadper> cfy: 我不知道呀...
<cfy> imadper: T_T
<imadper> cfy: 他明文传输被掐网了? 哈哈哈~
<cfy> imadper: 难道提到 安 国就被。。。
<cfy> mao: imadper: 我纠结了。。到底是考 信号与系统好呢 还是考电路。。。
<imadper> cfy: 软件
<cfy> imadper: ....
<imadper> cfy: 计算机应用软件
<imadper> cfy: 不坑的
<cfy> imadper: 没软件这个选项。。。
<imadper> cfy: 保研?
<imadper> cfy: 跨考呗
<cfy> imadper: 你妹啊。。。
<imadper> cfy: 就考数据结构/网络/os. 还有个什么忘了
<cfy> imadper: 怎么保，破学校都没名额的。。
<cfy> imadper: ....
<imadper> cfy: 保本校总是有名额的吧?
<imadper> cfy: 对你来说, 数据结构/网络/os都不算什么吧?
<imadper> cfy: 剩下一个是啥? 计算机组成原理吧
<cfy> imadper: 当然算了。。。
<imadper> cfy: 对你也很轻松
<cfy> imadper: 基本都不会的。。
<imadper> cfy: 毛!
<imadper> cfy: 队列会不?
<imadper> cfy: 栈/hash会不?
<imadper> cfy: 你不是都会吗?
<cfy> imadper: 这个数据结构啊。。
<imadper> cfy: 对!
<imadper> cfy: 最多avl/红黑树
<cfy> imadper: 但是网络这种完全不会啊。。。
<cfy> imadper: 这个就只是看过了。。。完全不会啊。。。
<imadper> cfy: 就是什么路由寻路算法, 然后tcp的窗口呀, 可信传输呀
<cfy> imadper: 简单是简单
<imadper> cfy: 想考准备一下肯定可以
<cfy> imadper: 但是科目多。。
<cfy> imadper: 那是。。。你让我更加纠结了。。。
<imadper> cfy: 软件也很好呀...
<imadper> cfy: 况且, 你写软件又不费劲
<cfy> imadper: 你让我很纠结，，，我再去了解下。。
<imadper> cfy: 今后工作是写软件, 也不会觉得枯燥
<imadper> cfy: ...
<cfy> imadper: 但是通信也是有编程的呀
<imadper> cfy: 你觉得方向有学软件的广吗?
<imadper> cfy: 你打算用过lisp来操作串口?
<cfy> imadper: 这个简单吧，common lisp的ffi很好的
<imadper> cfy: 但是没人让你这么做的...
<cfy> imadper: 额。。。你是想说什么么。。。
<cfy> imadper: 那个工作好点？
<cfy> imadper: 工资高点？
<imadper> cfy: 工资? 硬件的以后会高一些
<imadper> cfy: 工作三年之后
<imadper> cfy: 嵌入式什么的
<imadper> cfy: 这东西不用看工资, 看喜好
<cfy> imadper: 。。。
<cfy> imadper: 当然看工资啊
<cfy> imadper: 哦。
<cfy> imadper: 你说读研不看 工资 看喜好是么
<imadper> cfy: 工资, 你现在去跨考金融, 然后去投行
<cfy> imadper: ... 这个太不喜欢了。。
<imadper> cfy: 肯定是看喜好, 做一辈子的工作, 哪儿能做自己不喜欢的事情
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 介绍一下矮人要塞（dwarf fortress），有人玩吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376877 矮人要塞，另类的超级游戏，小众、学习难度超高…… 小众到一般人不会去看一眼……难度则高到让O'reily专门出了一本书来介绍，书名叫《Getting Started with Dwarf Fortress》，有 …
<cfy> imadper: 我现在是知道我肯定不喜欢电子了。。。
<cfy> imadper: 我讨厌焊电路。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 那就软件呗. 干的好, 什么方向都不少挣钱
<cfy> imadper: 那通信呢。。
<imadper> cfy: 软件硬件赚钱多的都有的是
<cfy> imadper: 那通信呢。。
 * slucx debian的testing源怎么用？为啥感觉debian的源如此复杂啊
<imadper> cfy: 通信, 有钱呀!!!!!
<cfy> imadper: 关键，计算机考研科目都没学过。相比较麻烦些
<imadper> cfy: 去华为, 然后申请去战争国家指导架设基站, 三年之后回来, 然后奖励100w
<imadper> cfy: 意外牺牲有500w的保险
<cfy> imadper: ....
<cfy> imadper: 华为那有那么好进。。。
<imadper> cfy: 华为容易呀, 在我们这里比腾讯容易
<giga> 华为现在在忽悠智慧城市
<cfy> imadper: 你去哪里了？
<imadper> cfy: 我们这里腾讯后台一个岗位, 1k多人报名
<imadper> cfy: rh
<imadper> cfy: 你不是知道了吗
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。。
<cfy> imadper: 擦。。
<cfy> imadper: 忙忘了。。
<imadper> cfy: 我就是被腾讯后台刷下来了
<cfy> imadper: 你去给 adam8157_away 当实习生去了。。
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 不是他
<cfy> imadper: 我知道 :D
<imadper> cfy: 计算机那个有什么麻烦的... 你知道的比很多学软件的知道的都多
<cfy> imadper: 知道的可能是多。但是考试不一样
<cfy> imadper: 而且考研又不一眼了吧
<cfy> imadper: 而且考研又不一样了吧
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 考研难在英语什么的了
<cfy> imadper: 知道没用，整个考研数学计算方法大家都知道。
<imadper> cfy: 不信你去看一眼往年考研的专业课考试内容? 然后考虑下自己够不够时间准备
<imadper> cfy: 要是觉得时间不够就不考虑了~
<cfy> imadper: 嗯，好主意
<imadper> cfy: :)
<cfy> imadper: 但是照你说的， 通信也很好啊
<imadper> cfy: 去战争国家?
<cfy> imadper: .... 好吧。。。
<imadper> cfy: 还有别的路?
<cfy> imadper: 通信只能去战争国家么。。。
<imadper> cfy: 西昌卫星发射中心做通信基础设备架设
<imadper> cfy: 一般都是落后国家
<cfy> imadper: 只有这些么。。。
<imadper> cfy: 不然他们不用买华为的技术和设备
<cfy> imadper: 我说一般就业啊
<imadper> cfy: 擦, 我忘了, 爱立信什么的都会要的
<cfy> imadper: ....
<imadper> cfy: 但是能不能进去要看你自己了...
<cfy> imadper: 可是通信不是也有高的方向的么。。
<cfy> imadper: 也有很软件的吧
<cfy> imadper: 感觉其实都差不多吧
<imadper> cfy: 比如? 通信软件?
<imadper> cfy: 你没听说过有通软这个专业吗?
<imadper> cfy: 通信软件
<cfy> imadper: 即使我就是通信读出来，一样可以出来写软件吧
<cfy> imadper: 我不知道啊。。
<cfy> imadper: 所以我想问问那些做通信的
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 有通信软件这个方向, 在我们学校的软件学院里...
<cfy> imadper: 通软是啥？
<cfy> imadper: 而且，有时候我觉得写软件门槛低
<imadper> cfy: 做通信软件的, 学各种数学, 各种波什么的
<cfy> imadper: 做码农和学通信的和学计算机的关系不大吧
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 门槛是低, 但是你也不用因为这个原因, 就学别的, 然后再去写软件吧?
<cfy> imadper: 真正计算机学出来，也高于码农了吧
<cfy> imadper: 有时候我觉得计算机自己学学好了
<imadper> cfy: 对, 原本是要培养高于码农的, 但是学出来都不如玛侬
<cfy> imadper: 学校里有别的资源
<imadper> cfy: 妹子
<cfy> imadper: 学点自己没资源的
<alpha080> 计算机这个范围很广啊。。
<cfy> imadper: ...妹你没啊。。。
<cfy> imadper: 哪里有妹子。。
<cfy> imadper: 妹子得去 艺术类的了
<imadper> cfy: 学校里的资源呀, 你刚说的, 不是妹子还能是什么?
<alpha080> 计算机通信，计算机网络应用，计算机维修。。
<cfy> imadper: 我说示波器之类的。。。
<imadper> cfy: 非得一个方向才能找?
<cfy> imadper: 我愚昧了
<imadper> cfy: 你学什么都可以去实验室玩示波器吧...
<imadper> cfy: 只要你有兴趣
<cfy> imadper: 你学别的，都不知道哪里能用到示波器。。
<cfy> imadper: 我们学校差，不能比。。
<cfy> imadper: 你回去碰机床么？
<imadper> cfy: 来考我们学校? 分不高的
<cfy> imadper: 计算机不是到处都有资料么
<alpha080> 你可以hack 示波器
<imadper> cfy: 机床... 我看见过, 没心情去碰他
<cfy> imadper: 你们什么学笑？
<alpha080> hack 一个来玩扫雷游戏
<cfy> imadper: ...我没见过。。。。
<imadper> cfy: sysu
<vvcoder> 我们去打卫星吧
<imadper> cfy: 中大
<imadper> cfy: 我们学校医学院好多死尸, 你有兴趣吗???
<cfy> imadper: 中国科技大学？这尼玛分数还不够高么。。。
<imadper> cfy: 中山大学
<alpha080> zhongshand
<imadper> cfy: 中科大那叫, 孩子
<cfy> imadper: 没有。。。
<imadper> cfy: 你要是来, 我可以给你导师联系方式什么的
<vvcoder> 谁能告诉我怎么打卫星
<imadper> vv
<cfy> imadper: 我回寝室去。再纠结下.
<vvcoder> 发送电磁打卫星
<imadper> vv
<vvcoder> 直接电磁跑
<vvcoder> 怎么发射？
<PC-X69> 。。。。。
<vvcoder> 我最进对这个感兴趣
<imadper> vvcoder: 对准了撸就行了
<PC-X69> .....
<giga> 现在这年头，学计算机不如拉皮条的
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • dell服务器装好linu系统，启动不了程序 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376882 装了一天的系统了，可就是启动不了进入ubuntn系统，每次进去都出现以下的错误： busybox v1.18.4 (ubuntu 1:1.18.4-2ubuntu2) built-in shell (ash) ENTER "help" for a list of built-in commands. (initramfs) 输入help …
<vvcoder> imadper: 这个不行
<vvcoder> imadper: 达不到高度
<vvcoder> giga: 被你发现了
<vvcoder> giga: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDA3NDg1NjQ0.html
<kk> vvcoder,啥网址y 高三 - 第01集 - 2007 - 纪录片 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<vvcoder> 看看这个，我都想哭了，该视频作者真他妈不是人
<vvcoder> 正面宣传高考，也不想想这种状态正常不
<vvcoder> 高考已经是一把枷锁，已经超过了公平竞争的限度
<vvcoder> 对人是一个折磨，是反人性的行为
<vvcoder> 我很清除高三学生过的是什么日子
<z234234>  俺也用上mac os了,haha
<vvcoder> 应该尽快罢黜高考回归人性
<z234234> 留个纪念，
<vvcoder> z234234: ?虚拟？
<vvcoder> z234234: 你用什么irc客户端？
<z234234_> http://www.cnblogs.com/chijianqiang/archive/2011/08/03/2126593.html
<kk> z234234_,啥网址y 开始使用Mac OS X——写给Mac新人 - 池建强 - 博客园
 * z234234_ log
<giga> 无视苹果
<vvcoder> 苹果不如自己配及其
<vvcoder> 买苹果的钱可以买2个组装机
<vvcoder> 商标什么，自己geek一个
<vvcoder> 比如我就叫cam，叫cao可能更好
<imtxc> adam8157: 你的offlineimap 收gmail还正常么?
<adam8157> imtxc: sure
<imtxc> adam8157: 咦,奇怪.
<imtxc> adam8157: ERROR: Could not lock account GMail.
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> imtxc: 啥毛病没有
<adam8157> gfrog: 棍儿刮
<vvcoder> ChanServ: 是不是常年在这里？
<imtxc> adam8157: 哦啊.
<gfrog> adam8157: 知道有木有整理diff的工具啊？ 俺有几个patch行数串了，懒得手工改。。
<vvcoder> ChanServ: 每次都有
<adam8157> gfrog: 额 没听说过  只是行数的话, 可以自动修正吧
<gfrog> adam8157: patch命令的话可以自己搞定，但是git am一般不干这事
<gfrog> adam8157: 有选项让它干嘛？
<vvcoder> wine可以打大型游戏么？
<vvcoder> 比如暗黑3
<adam8157> gfrog: am? apply?
<gfrog> adam8157: am
<adam8157> gfrog: o
<adam8157> gfrog: 不晓得了...
<pentest> coolfengyu ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧
<imtxc> adam8157: 你的offlineimap版本?
<adam8157> imtxc: 6.5.3.1
<imtxc> adam8157: 谢谢.
<imtxc> 大家给推荐个便宜又好用的无线路由器撒,我的这个老出问题...
<imtxc> ofan: .
<alpha080> 说跟没说一样。。。
<alpha080> 用户需求？
<alpha080> imtxc: 大家给推荐个便宜又好用的电视机,我的这个老出问题... 你想让人怎么回答？
<imtxc> alpha080: 便宜 + 稳定.
<alpha080> 还是跟没说一样。。。
<imtxc> alpha080: 就两三人一起共享上网用.
<ejy_> 随便买个tplink
<imtxc> alpha080: 我那时候买的这个便携的货, 速度慢死
<alpha080> 总算有有效信息了，都无线么？
<imtxc> ejy_: 是Tp
<imtxc> alpha080: 恩啊,两个人都用无线.
<imtxc> alpha080: 某宝上有卖的那种国外的二手的据说很牛的那种,不知道怎么样啊.
<alpha080> 那还是tp吧。。京东amazon上面随便找个最低的,最好注意下版本，如果你要刷固件的话
<imtxc> 现在用的这个,很不稳定,动不动就没网了,连管理页面都打不开.
<alpha080> 现在用的型号？
<alpha080> 牛不牛看你的需求
<imtxc> alpha080: TP-LINK TL-WR710N 迷你 无线路
<alpha080> 这个不是还可以么？这么差？
<imtxc> 啊 错了 是WR700N
<imtxc> 恩,很, 每隔半个小时的,连配置页面都打不开.
<alpha080> 尝试过刷最新固件么？
<imtxc> alpha080: 查了就是最新的呢.
<vvcoder> 有人用vbox么？
<vvcoder> 怎么性能这么高？
<vvcoder> win7下virtualbox运行arch+gnome3，结果cpu占用才3%不到，待机时0%，看优酷20%
<vvcoder> 这。。。太高了把。。。
<imtxc> http://www.amazon.cn/TENDA-腾达-837R-300M-无线路由器/dp/B004L9KO5M/ref=pd_sim_pc_7  这个不知道怎样
<kk> imtxc,啥网址y ["404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle"]
<imtxc> kk: 你弱爆了.
<imtxc> kk: 这都404..
<alpha080> imtxc: fw300r 吧
<alpha080> 你看看人家说版本是哪个版本的，不同版本差别很大，
<yall> ls
<kk> imtxc, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍭ 
<alpha080> imtxc: 如果觉得这样很麻烦就tp wr740 ，只不过是150
<alpha080> 150
<alpha080> 150M
<imtxc> alpha080: 哦啊
<alpha080> 打字快了
<alpha080> 迅捷那个我就在用，我的是r2版本，可以刷ddrt之类的，还不错
<alpha080> http://www.amazon.cn/mn/detailApp?asin=b007bki7se
<kk> alpha080,啥网址y FAST 迅捷 FW300R 300M无线路由器-电脑/IT/办公-卓越亚马逊 [迅捷无线路由器]
<imtxc> alpha080: 是迅捷的啊, 我就说tendr怎么没找到那个型号
<alpha080> http://www.amazon.cn/mn/detailApp?asin=b004hfqlxo
<kk> alpha080,啥网址y TP-LINK TL-WR740N 11N 150M无线路由器-电脑/IT/办公-卓越亚马逊
<imtxc> 好吧,就它了.
<alpha080> 迅捷就是tp的低端货
<alpha080> 才 60+ ，价格不错了
<imtxc> alpha080: 这样的啊,好, 就买它用了,谢谢你.
<yulei> join #topic
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何制作mint13 系统的U盘安装盘 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376883 试过utraIso、Universal-USB-Installer两款软件，成功写入u盘后，从U盘引导，结果一直卡在命令提示符界面，后来按照网上的方法修改config文件里注释掉default vesamenu.c32，结果还是不行，求指导。 统计信息: …
<imtxc> alpha080: http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B007BKI720/ref=s9_cxhsh_co_g147_ir06?pf_rd_m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_s=left-2&pf_rd_r=1PP181MPABJWBA0Y6MV2&pf_rd_t=3201&pf_rd_p=59741312&pf_rd_i=typ01
<kk> imtxc,啥网址y FAST 迅捷 FWR310 300M无线路由器-电脑/IT/办公-卓越亚马逊
<imtxc> 这个更帅啊.
<imtxc> 三天线 是不是很猛
<alpha080> 好吧，这个是升级版本
 * slucx 求解，，debian testing 里busybox有问题，咋办？安装不了基本系统啊
<alpha080> 但是价格差别很大。。差了快30块
<imtxc> alpha080: DD-WRT 稳定不?
 * slucx debian testing i386的busybox问题，咋办泥？
<alpha080> 挺稳定的，开了几个月了，几乎没有重启过
<alpha080> imtxc: 你去看看fwr310能不能刷ddrt或者openwrt吧
<imtxc> alpha080: 既然稳定 我就不折腾了 就买它了.
<slucx> 汗
<slucx> adam8157： testing的基本系统起不来咋办？
<adam8157> slucx: 啥意思? PS, 我经常看见你跟我说话然后已经下线了. 一直想告诉你我不是做fs方面的, 我们有三个同事是这一块儿
<adam8157> slucx: 用debian rescue?
<slucx> ADam8157那个解决了
<adam8157> slucx: .
<slucx> ADam8157  新电脑，安装testing，但似乎testing里的busybox包不全，系统安装不上
<mugebjgd> slucx: arch
<adam8157> slucx: 有可能此时此刻那个repo的testing包有问题
<adam8157> slucx: 换个源
<mugebjgd> slucx: 或者上个简单的 linux mint debian
<slucx> adam8157, 不是源的问题，我在安装系统
<adam8157> slucx: 另外, unstable文艺, stable普通, testing...
<adam8157> slucx: 不是网络安装么?
<mugebjgd> 2b
<slucx> ADam8157， unstable？
<mugebjgd> slucx: debian sid
<slucx> ADam8157， 不是，我下了CD1
<adam8157> slucx: daily build?
<adam8157> slucx: 你应该直接网络安装
<slucx> ADam8157, ，似乎是
<slucx> adam8157, http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/weekly-builds/i386/iso-cd/这个
<kk> slucx ⇪ t: Index of /cdimage/weekly-builds/i386/iso-cd
<imtxc> alpha080: 好像也是V2版本可以刷, 这里卖的看不到版本.
<adam8157> slucx:  这个也不应该安装不成啊
<slucx> ADam8157， busybox有问题
<adam8157> slucx: 建议网络安装
<slucx> adam8157, 你说用哪个安装？
<adam8157> slucx: weekly build 的话... 耸肩
<alpha080> imtxc: 所以要你自己去看评论或者google了
<imtxc> alpha080: 没事 大不了不能刷
<adam8157> slucx: 我都是只用debian installer网络安装
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu one 如何同步联系人 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376884 如题，第一次使用 联系人选项就是找不到！另外我手机里也安装了ubuntu one files 如何在手机上同步联系人 求大神指点！～！明早来看回贴.......希望有答案。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lbf1006 — 2012-06-04 21:41
<adam8157> slucx: 或者stable 的netinst iso, 专家模式直接装testing
<slucx> adam8157， 100+M那个？
<adam8157> slucx: en 那个也是debian的推荐
<adam8157> slucx: 我用的business card, 但是不推荐别人
<slucx> 我看看去，他们在玩游戏，我不忍心啊，哈哈
<slucx> adam8157, 什么business card ,我对debian 的很多版本很……啊
<adam8157> slucx: 都是一个版本, 安装盘不同而已
<imtxc> alpha080: 你的是白色的对吧.
<slucx> ADam8157，就是对安装盘有恐惧症，还有源
<alpha080> 是'
<slucx> adam8157，到底不知道用哪个安装了都
<imtxc> alpha080: 绝版了...
<slucx> adam8157,跟arch那样，我就安装一个基本系统，然后用什么软件自己安装，用哪个安装盘安装？
<imtxc> 可惜啊...
<adam8157> slucx: netinst
<slucx> business card-size 40M啊，呵呵
<slucx> adam8157，刻盘否？
<adam8157> slucx: business不包括基本系统, 全从网上下载
<adam8157> slucx: 我都是用优盘的
<slucx> ADam8157，那还不是和netinst一样，我的主版U盘引导不了
<slucx> acer3750g
<adam8157> slucx: netinst的基本系统部分不用从网上下载 iso里就有
<slucx> adam8157, 是啊，所以差不多嘛，基本系统都得有吧……
<adam8157> slucx: .
<slucx> adam8157, netinst还有unstable和testing?
<adam8157> slucx: 主要是你直接装testing或者unstable, iso里是stable用不着
<adam8157> slucx: 专家模式可以选unstable或者testing
<slucx> ADam8157, 嗯，我看看去
<adam8157> slucx: en  我afk了 锻炼洗澡去
<slucx> adam8157, 好，我也得减肥了
<slucx> adam8157,不过明天再开始，嘎嘎
<slucx> adam8157, 呼叫，用current还是普通的netinst？
<slucx> adam8157, 区别？
<yangjia> 请教大家一个问题: 我的linux上面有2块网卡。我可以将DISPLAY设为hostname对应的ip。但是DISPLAY设置为第二网卡的ip时，就会出错。
<yangjia> 谁能帮我解释一下这个吗？
<imtxc> alpha080: 谢谢你了,才知道这东西也有这么多学问,我想简单了.
<slucx> 弱弱的问下大家，netinst里有grub吧？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教一个很严肃的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376888 一个操作系统大约多少行代码，比如LINUX。 美女士兵90天写出40万行代码 http://news.sohu.com/20120604/n344734046.shtml 统计信息: 发表于 由 蹂躏电脑 — 2012-06-04 14:02
<mugebjgd> slucx: 废话
<slucx> mugebjgd, 呵呵
<alpha080> imtxc: 客气
<slucx> 大家一般把grub写到MBR不？
<ofan> slucx: 不写怎么启动？
<slucx> ofan, 写到一个分区啊
<ofan> slucx: 也要先读mbr
<slucx> ofan, 怎么知道我的netinst是unstable？testing?stable?
<slucx> ofan, 嗯
<ofan> slucx: 选择从tesing源更新就是tesing
<slucx> ofan, 我要做U盘启动盘
<mugebjgd> slucx: 看你的source.lst
<slucx> mugebjgd, 那我有unetbootin做启动盘的时候应该选啥都一样的了？
<mugebjgd> debian 只发行了 stable和 testing的cd
<mugebjgd> slucx: 自己改源升级
<slucx> mugebjgd, 嗯
<slucx> ofan,  mugebjgd  netinst的专家模式太吓人了
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • error: hd0 out of disk http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376891 我的台式机是win7和Ubuntu12.04双系统，先在硬盘第一个分区（主分区）装了win7，然后在其中一个非主分区装了Ubuntu，用grub启动的时候，如果选进入Ubuntu，就会出现下面到错误，但等几秒钟后还是能进入系统，没 …
<mugebjgd> slucx: arch不就这样么 有什么大惊小怪的
<slucx> mugebjgd, 这是所有的包啊
<ofan> slucx: 怎么吓人
<slucx> ofan, 表示不知道选哪些
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你用双显示器么
<ofan> slucx: 那就用默认的
<slucx> ofan, 现在就这个打算了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 用
<ofan> mugebjgd: 多大的，推荐个？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 笔记本的和外接的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我不需要什么双屏幕 向来写代码都是80列宽
<MeaCulpa_> .
<slucx> ofan, 我联网需要客户端，咋办？
<mugebjgd> slucx: 那就自己弄个网络不需要客户端的
<slucx> mugebjgd, 那个和别人公用的，我有一个不公用的，但得要客户端
<z234234> mugebjgd: 撸管哥，今天俺也尝了下苹果的味道
<z234234> 苹果的安装卸载好奇怪，
<wobu> 习惯了安卓的自由。
<z234234> android哪自由了，连root权限都不给，还自由。。。
<PC-X69> - -也是怕新手改坏了嘛
<z234234> 坏了，刷下吗
<PC-X69> 0 0.。。问题是会刷的都改不坏呀。。。
<z234234> 不会刷的一般也改不坏吧，一般都是按个小软件玩玩，又不搞复杂的东东，咋能改坏，除非中毒
<PC-X69> 呵呵，就怕中毒。
<mugebjgd> z234234: 鄙视你
<z234234> 不是有market吗
<z234234> mugebjgd: 。。。
<PC-X69> - -/
<z234234> mugebjgd: 为啥要鄙视？难道用苹果的都该被鄙视？
<PC-X69> = =/有钱淫~~
<z234234> mugebjgd: MacBook Pro
<z234234> 不是俺的。。。
<z234234> 话说苹果的键盘果然很怪异
<vvcoder> mugebjgd: 和 gebjgd 什么关系
<z234234> 没有super键，却多了个command键
<z234234> vvcoder: mu==母
<vvcoder> z234234: ...
<vvcoder> z234234: 无语了
<PC-X69> z234234:34
<z234234> vvcoder: 一个母的在德国，一个公的在米国
<vvcoder> z234234: 母的那个我不知道，公的应该是在德国
<vvcoder> z234234: 上回 gebjgd 跟我说在德国
<z234234> vvcoder: 我指的是人，不是nick
<vvcoder> z234234: 我知道
<mugebjgd> z234234: 恩纳
<z234234> vvcoder: gebjgd 是母的，在德国，
<vvcoder> z234234: ...
<z234234> vvcoder: mugebjgd 是公的，在米国
<vvcoder> z234234: gebjgd 是母的？
<mugebjgd> vv
<z234234> vvcoder: 对
<vvcoder> z234234: ....
<vvcoder> z234234: 反过来了。。。
<mugebjgd> vvcoder: 都是我的号码 一个在家一个在外面
<soiamso> z234234: ubuntu 平板
<vvcoder> muxueqz: 在外面是什么意思？
<mugebjgd> vvcoder: 出差时候用的
<slucx> mugebjgd, debian的源怎么区分unstable stable testing的？
<z234234> soiamso: ubuntu出平板了？
<mugebjgd> slucx: 看source.lst
<slucx> mugebjgd, 就说163吧
<mugebjgd> slucx: 有源配置 看wiki
<soiamso> z234234: 其实早就有了，如果不是android的话
<mugebjgd> slucx: 跟163有毛关系
<z234234> soiamso: google出chrome os了
<vvcoder> mugebjgd: 我查你ip是在美国麻
<mugebjgd> vvcoder: 对 在美国出差
<slucx> deb http://mirrors.163.com/debian/ squeeze main non-free contrib这里没有版本区别啊
<kk> slucx ⇪ ti: Index of /debian/
<mugebjgd> slucx: squeeze = stable
<vvcoder> mugebjgd: 现在美国出差，所以用的是 mugebjgd ?
<mugebjgd> vvcoder: 对
<vvcoder> mugebjgd: 。。。太复杂了
<z234234> slucx: 为什么要163的源？
<mugebjgd> vvcoder: 在家用gebjgd
<mugebjgd> vvcoder: 一般
<vvcoder> mugebjgd: 了解了
<slucx> z234234, 不知道哪个快
<vvcoder> mugebjgd: 我之前id叫walle
<slucx> mugebjgd, 如果我要unstable还得改这个源？
<mugebjgd> slucx: 看wiki
<mugebjgd> slucx: 用debian还不看wiki？
<z234234> vvcoder: 你是那个c很牛的大神？
<mugebjgd> slucx: 直接用ubuntu好了
<vvcoder> z234234: 不是，我之前叫walle，改了个名字，因为我发现太多地方walle都被注册了
<vvcoder> z234234: 用这个，我就可以别的地方也用这个名字
<mugebjgd> vvcoder: 维维豆奶
<vvcoder> mugebjgd: O_O
<mugebjgd> vv
<mugebjgd> vvcoder: 你是女的？
<vvcoder> mugebjgd: 猜
<mugebjgd> vvcoder: 果然是
<vvcoder> MeaCulpa_: O_O|||
<z234234> ...
<soiamso> z234234: ubuntu不能搞就是应为选择太多太乱
<z234234> soiamso: 哦，但对新手来说ubuntu还是很不错的，gnome2,
<soiamso> z234234: 是gtk不是gnome吧
 * PC-X69 234
<vvcoder> soiamso: gtk+是gnome基础库
<vvcoder> gnome库已经名存实亡
<z234234> 感觉gnome3和win7一样太华丽不实用，找东西都不知道在哪找
<PC-X69> 234
<vvcoder> gtk+深入内心
<vvcoder> z234234: 你自己没用习惯
<vvcoder> z234234: 我觉得很不错
<vvcoder> z234234: gnome2=xp,gnome3=win7
<z234234> soiamso: 我小白，嘿嘿，还没搞过这些东东，:p
<z234234> vvcoder: 哦
<soiamso> z234234: 就是外观改改，逻辑基本没变
<vvcoder> 只是好像感觉显示不对劲，可能是显卡问题
<z234234> soiamso: 找东西的习惯一下变了，
<vvcoder> 开源显卡一直都不太好
<soiamso> z234234: unity
<z234234> 改变用户的习惯并不是一件好事，
<soiamso> vvcoder: 主要是一般用户的显卡不主流，主流是 HD6750这个级别
<liemehoc> FW300R要是千兆就好了
<vvcoder> hd6750算鸟阿
<vvcoder> hd6750已经是末流了
<z234234> 感觉现在怎么都有向苹果靠拢的趋势
<vvcoder> 还是要69**系才是目前先驱
<vvcoder> 69**系就是买不起
<mugebjgd> apu和6670路过
<z234234> soiamso: 今天第一次用mac os,感觉这个东东太。。。
<vvcoder> z234234: 怎么
<debianer> 那个牌子？
<mugebjgd> 跑星际2足够了
<z234234> vvcoder: 太怪异
<vvcoder> 星级2听说要求不是很高
<z234234> vvcoder: 还有那个shell,
<soiamso> vvcoder: 但是也很多还在 hd4xxx 系列的,
<vvcoder> z234234: 哪里怪异
<vvcoder> z234234: 苹果字体貌似很漂亮
<liemehoc> 暗黑3有出其他平台的版本么
<vvcoder> z234234: 我看mac截图字体真漂亮
<soiamso> z234234: mac os 需要在27寸屏幕使用
<z234234> vvcoder: 你要是不知道苹果里面有个叫terminal的东东，你可能就从来不会打开它
<vvcoder> soiamso: 6750系一般在500块钱左右
<vvcoder> 末流了
<vvcoder> z234234: ..
<vvcoder> z234234: 和win的cmd比起来如何？
<z234234> vvcoder: 用户总不能整天抱着本手册玩苹果吧。。。
<soiamso> vvcoder: 不用吧，taobao 网商，399
<vvcoder> soiamso: ...降价了。。
<z234234> vvcoder: 人家用的好像是bash
<liemehoc> z234234: 相比较安卓的droid就是个渣
<z234234> vvcoder: 你说呢
<Relaed> vvcoder: 正在这个terminal里面用着irssi呢
<liemehoc> 还没有windows的字体清楚
<z234234> 尤其是苹果的快捷键，这是让人不敢恭维
<vvcoder> soiamso: 或者是6750里面最差的做工吧
<soiamso> vvcoder: 不是降价，是有些工厂不做实体渠道，只在淘宝卖
<vvcoder> z234234: 对，mac就是bash
<vvcoder> z234234: 装zsh，这个比bash好用得多
<vvcoder> soiamso: 淘宝？哦，那便宜
<liemehoc> z234234: 苹果的多点触控很爽
<vvcoder> soiamso: 我再过1，2个月又要配及其
<vvcoder> soiamso: 试一下新的cpu
<soiamso> vvcoder: fx 系列?
<vvcoder> soiamso: 推土机早就过时了
<kk> vvcoder:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<z234234> 有最小化，有最大化吗？好像没找到，还有最小化后怎么恢复呀，在terminal里输入exit是登出账户，关不了窗口，而且用command+w后也没关掉terminal
<mugebjgd> vvcoder: 家用足够了
<jackv> 做服务器，ubuntu 与centos 相比如何
<z234234> 最苦B的就是一天有两个程序死机，但是一个死机却又不是全部死机，但奇怪的是有一个死了一个多小时的程序，没死成，但无法关机了
<z234234> 苹果果然怪异，
<z234234> 话说mac os是bsd系列吗？
<liemehoc> 话说有没有wine一类的东西对付mac的app
<z234234> liemehoc: 据说mac下装东西和卸载东西特简单
<z234234> liemehoc: 把app拉到/aplicaton里貌似就算安装了，或者直接点击运行？
<liemehoc> z234234: 我的意思是在linux下运行mac的app
<vvcoder> mugebjgd: 我发现win7下直接vbox安装arch，然后全屏gnome-terminal，然后窗口化，完全可以替代cygwin...
<vvcoder> mugebjgd: 基本不占用什么cpu和内存，vbox就用了100m内存。。。
<vvcoder> mugebjgd: 我vbox分配4g内存8个逻辑cpu，完全和物理机arch没什么区别。。。
<vvcoder> mugebjgd: 性能就是好阿
<vvcoder> mugebjgd: 我上个礼拜在arch里面kvm安装win7.感觉也不错，就是图形支持很差
<vvcoder> mugebjgd: 装了slx驱动也不是特别好，但是其他还不错，特别是待机cpu占用，
<afric__> 咋直接kick了
<afric__> kk: WiiW ?
<kk> afric__, 我们再次谈论吗？  ㍘ 
<afric__>  > Time.now
<afric__>  > Time.now
<kk> afric__, 2012-06-05 00:07:31 +0800
<afric__> 今天原来都06.05了，又要高考了，hahah
<liemehoc> kk: 你真淘气
<kk> liemehoc, 你以为我是顽皮。  ㍘ 
<PC-X69> kk是电脑吗？？
<afric__> kk: c u
<PC-X69>  /userhost afric__
<afric__> PC-X69: /userhost是啥？freenode好像没提供这个吧
<PC-X69> 我在测试呀。
<PC-X69> http://wenku.baidu.com/view/8d9674ef81c758f5f61f674d.html
<kk> PC-X69,啥网址y IRC命令_百度文库
<PC-X69> 刚用irc。啥都不懂
<PC-X69> freenode是什么意思呀？？
<PC-X69> 是服务器吗？？
<CyrusYzGTt> ☉ ⊕ 〒〝〞〡〢〣〤〥〦〧〨〩㊣㎎㎏㎜㎝㎞㎡㏄㏎㏑㏒㏕︰￢￤ ℡ ㈱ ‐
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt: hi
<CyrusYzGTt> hoxily§ ,,
<afric__> CyrusYzGTt: 撸管弟
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt: are you reading fiction now?
<afric__> CyrusYzGTt: net split了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<afric__> hoxily: * */1 * * * getmail 2>/dev/null 1>&2在crontab里是每1个小时执行一次getmail吗？
<hoxily> afric__: sorry. I don't know.
<hoxily> afric__: I have been used screen but not crontab.
<afric__> alvin_rxg: 在crontab里 * */1 * * * cmd和0 * * * * cmd 一样吗？
<alvin_rxg> afric__: yo
<alvin_rxg> afric__: 錯了，不一樣
<afric__> alvin_rxg: 求解释
<alvin_rxg> afric__: 從左往右計算，滿足一個就開始運行。
<afric__> alvin_rxg: 还是不懂
<afric__> alvin_rxg: * */1 * * * cmd 不是每隔一个小时就执行一次吗？
<alvin_rxg> afric__: 每分鐘
<alvin_rxg> afric__: 試驗一下唄。 echo "* */1 * * * (DISPLAY=:0 notify-send -t 2000 blabla)"
<alvin_rxg> afric__: 試驗一下唄。 "* */1 * * * (DISPLAY=:0 notify-send -t 2000 blabla)"
<afric__> alvin_rxg: * */1 * * * cmd的意思是每分钟执行一次？
<alvin_rxg> 對
<alvin_rxg> afric__:     * */1 * * * (DISPLAY=:0 notify-send -t 10000 blabla)
<afric__> alvin_rxg: 原来如此，害我没分钟都连一次gmail。。。你说gmail会不会把我拉黑名单呀
<alvin_rxg> afric__: 不會
<alvin_rxg> afric__: 除了 dom 和 dow 特殊點，其他都是 從左往右判斷
<alvin_rxg> afric__: mail 的話，建議 10分鐘
<afric__> alvin_rxg: * */1 * * *的意思是每一个小时的每一分钟运行一次吧？
<alvin_rxg> afric__: 對
<alvin_rxg> h == */2  也一樣呀
<afric__> 那不是等同于* * * * *了
<alvin_rxg> afric__: 是的
<afric__> alvin_rxg: 0 * * * *应该是每一个小时运行一次吧
<alvin_rxg> afric__: 對
<afric__> alvin_rxg:  從左往右計算，滿足一個就開始運行,理解不了
<alvin_rxg> afric__: 你也可以 @hourly checkmail
<afric__> alvin_rxg: 这又是神马东东
<alvin_rxg> afric__: 最小單位開始麼，cron 每分鐘檢測一下，發現第一個是 * 它就認爲滿足了，就直接運行了，後邊的就不管了(其實管的)。
<alvin_rxg> afric__: man 5 crontab  => 看它的 example。前兩位都很少設置 *  的
<knownbad> 中文的 wiki 似乎和英文不同。　https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron
<afric__> alvin_rxg: 能不能man man
<kk> knownbad ⇪ t: Cron - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<alvin_rxg> 哦，還有個 @reboot
<alvin_rxg> afric__: `man 5 crontab`
<alvin_rxg> 不是 man man
<afric__> alvin_rxg: 不明白为什么有的是man 5 有的是man 2 或man 3之类的
<alvin_rxg> section
<afric__> alvin_rxg: 那就该来个man man
<afric__> alvin_rxg: 还真有man man
<alvin_rxg> afric__: man man 有說 9個 section
<afric__> alvin_rxg: man 6好像不错
<afric__> 找到了 @hourly        Run once an hour, "0 * * * *".
<alvin_rxg> 有 @reboot 這東東……
<afric__> alvin_rxg: 能直接用吗？@reboot
<alvin_rxg> 可以呀。 @reboot (cmd)
<alvin_rxg> 以後別人吵架的時候，可以說“爭個雞巴毛！”  http://luo.bo/25649/
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 人类权力之争都是围绕生殖器展开 - 萝卜网
<knownbad> afric__: 你是女的吗？
<afric__> afric__: no
<knownbad> Ok.
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 他是移動的，在河北移動工作
<afric__> alvin_rxg: ...
<afric__> alvin_rxg: 中移动可是好公司呀，如果我毕业能进中移动的话，你回来我请你吃饭，:P
<knownbad> 知道是移动的但听他问得好似女生。
<alvin_rxg> xD
<alvin_rxg> afric__: 一般查 man 的時候，看到這東西不是你想要的，就拉到最下面，看看有沒有 see also。比如 man man 會有說 see also => mandb(8)，那就可以直接 man 8 mandb
<alvin_rxg> ♫ Now playing: 王国潼 - 二泉映月
<alvin_rxg> 呃，看上去像 王國渣 ...
<afric__> alvin_rxg: man有时看不懂，尤其是参数和选项
<alvin_rxg> afric__: 它東西很多，我也沒全搞清楚。一般就用 man section blabla 以及 man -k blabla
<afric__> alvin_rxg: 有时分不清参数和选项，尤其是那种选项里又有参数的那种
<knownbad> See also 是链接去有关的 man page.
<knownbad> 不管如何去看下可能就是你要的答案。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 對，但很多時候是這樣的，不同的 section 有同樣的名稱。。。 比如 man 3 glob 和 man 7 glob
<alvin_rxg> :)
<alvin_rxg> 準備晚餐咯
<knownbad> 参数在 man -5 crontab 下是很清楚的。
<afric__> alvin_rxg: 土豆 香肠 米饭？
<afric__> knownbad:  5 4 * * sun     echo "run at 5 after 4 every sunday" 这种写法怎么能输出呢？但它出现在了man 5 crontab里
<afric__> knownbad: 这个echo能把东西输出到哪？
<knownbad> 没地方
<knownbad> 去了德国了。
<knownbad> 直接进了松鼠的电脑
<afric__> knownbad: 那为啥man 5 crontab里面出现了这种东东，它总不能把一些实现不了的东东写进去吧
<knownbad> 你 echo "test" 看看。
<afric__> knownbad: 应该不行，
<afric__> knownbad: 我还是去睡觉吧，明天还得上课，bye
<knownbad> Adios
<afric__> alvin_rxg: 睡觉去了，bye
<alvin_rxg> 直接 echo 到 mailbox 裏去了
<knownbad> 是啊。
<knownbad> 我看他对你有兴趣就流了给你。
<slucx> debian netinst 安装的时候有线没有检测到，但检测到无线了，可以无线上不了网，怎么办？
<slucx> 这是什么情况啊？不是优先有线的？？
<alvin_rxg> slucx: 跟驅動有關
<slucx> alvin_rxg, 郁闷的很啊
<alvin_rxg> slucx: 建議先裝 cd1，有驅動了再考慮別的
<slucx> cd1现在有点问题
<alvin_rxg> slucx: 那就 dvd1
<slucx> alvin_rxg, 打包时候busybox的问题
<slucx> alvin_rxg, 其中配置apt这里是干嘛的啊？
<alvin_rxg> ?
<slucx> alvin_rxg, 安装过程中configuring apt需要联网
<slucx> alvin_rxg, 我先起来系统就夸了
<alvin_rxg> 沒碰到過
<slucx> alvin_rxg, 网络问题一直很悲剧啊
 * fanzeyi 哦哈哟 
<kk>  06:13
#ubuntu-cn 2012-06-05
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/190753.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 美国富翁成立新型公司 计划去太空挖矿淘金 _cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<knownbad> fivesheep_: http://custom.serving-sys.com/hosting/OMD/mcd_en.html
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y McDonalds McCafe Real Fruit Smoothie
<knownbad> 一次可以打印两张然后 clear cookies 可以多次打印。
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 空白页面
<knownbad> 得用 IE。
<fivesheep_> ....
<knownbad> 给小朋友最好用了。
<knownbad> 搞不要是 MS sponsored.
<fivesheep_> 这样的公司太无知了
<fivesheep_> bs之
<fivesheep_> 这年头 还有 ie only的网页
<knownbad> 不管，我印了二十几张准备分些给隔壁的。
<fivesheep_> 然后告之无效
<fivesheep_> lol
<knownbad> 嗯，我得自个先试试。
<knownbad> 要不你先试试再跟我说？
<knownbad> 有点担心成了骗小孩了。
<fivesheep_> 一般不去m
<knownbad> Heading home.
<fivesheep_> have a good one
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • netfilter与iptables是同一个软件吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376916 求帮助。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zuiqiangzhe — 2012-06-05 9:10
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • iptables有图形操作界面吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376918 要是没有，可以自己编个吗？求思路。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zuiqiangzhe — 2012-06-05 9:29
<ofan> fivesheep_: 天朝政府网页都是IE6 only
<yaoms> kk: help
<twilights> 早安
<debianer> 上午安！
<debianer> 下午安！
<tenzu> .
<debianer> 黄昏安！
<debianer> 凌晨安！
<yaoms> ..
<hjc73> 好安静啊！
<slucx> debian  U盘启动盘可以引导，但是安装的时候找不到cd-rom是什么情况？谁遇到过？
<debianer> 各位，上午安！
<debianer> 你们现在安不安？
<hjc73> slucx，没遇到过。debian系统安装我从来都是光盘安装的。。
<slucx> hjc73, 不环保
<slucx> debianer, 我们现在不安啊
<hjc73> 我们的机器都在IDC机房。。 90%以上装的是centos...
<debianer> slucx: 找不到CD-ROM可能是你启动设置没设置好
<debianer> hjc73: 啥是IDC机房？
<slucx> debianer, 引导了，安装程序都起来了
<debianer> slucx: 没用过，我在硬盘上装的
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • KDE回应英国开放标准咨询部 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376923 KDE e.V. 本着KDE——世界范围内最大的和最有影响力的自由软件社区之一，有着成千上万名志愿者贡献者和不计其数的用户——的利益，回应了英国开放标准咨询部（ United Kingdom Open Standards Consultation  …
<debianer> slucx: 我在硬盘上装grub for dos，然后引导起来装的
<slucx> 嗯
<slucx> adam8157, netinst内核才是2.6.32？安装的时候怎么不让它默认用无线？
<adam8157> slucx: 说了专家模式可以选testing和unstable
<adam8157> slucx: 默认无线? 有让你选啊
<slucx> adam8157, 我的木有让选啊？
<slucx> adam8157, 专家模式需要选择的包太多了，不知道选哪个，很多都不知道作用
<adam8157> slucx: iso要放到根目录或者一层目录, 文件系统不要用ext4, 引导内核用hd-media的
<adam8157> slucx: 都不选就是了
<slucx> iso???
 * gfrog hi
<slucx> 文件系统指安装的时候？
<sikao_lfs> 奋战一天，才将ubuntu12.04无线掉线搞好，居然是无线驱动方面的问题。非要找驱动compat-wireless-3.4-rc3-1.tar.bz2自己编译更换后恢复。
<slucx> 我用unetbootin 做的启动盘能引导但找不到cdrom，刻盘，找不到网卡
<adam8157> slucx: 你放iso的地方
<adam8157> slucx: unetbootin
<adam8157> slucx: unetbootin..... 从来都是自己在优盘上装grub2
<sikao_lfs> 昨天无线掉线掉的基本都进不了这个频道，刚进就掉了。
<slucx> adam8157, 复杂的我不会啊
<kk> 新 Kubuntu • kde4.7环境 在注销操作之后，多个程序出现界面黑块，如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376925 最明显的是firefox，我已经按照相关的教程，制定了gtk程序使用kde的外观，但是第一次开机运行时是没有任何问题的 但是只要出现一次注销的操作，再启动的话，就出现了 …
<adam8157> slucx: 貌似可以直接dd
<slucx> adam8157, load installer components from cd这里哪写是必须的？
<adam8157> slucx: 都不是
<slucx> adam8157, 我以前dd的在本子上不能用，在台机上可以
<slucx> adam8157, 都不用？比如我要分区，cfdisk得选吧？
<adam8157> slucx: 都不用. 默认是用parted
<slucx> parted好用不？我都用cfdisk 和fdisk
<adam8157> slucx: cfdisk弱爆了 弱爆了!!!
<adam8157> slucx: fdisk 弱爆了弱爆了!!!
 * slucx 呵呵
<hoxily> slucx: zao
<slucx> hoxily, 早
<namoamitabuddha> network-manager 老掉线
<slucx> adam8157, 专家模式里内核2.6-686 还有 2.6.32？？
<adam8157> slucx: 选2.6 或者不带2.6那个
<slucx> 都带
<slucx> 带和不带32
<adam8157> slucx: 不带32的
<slucx> adam8157, 我现在是虚拟机试呢
<adam8157> slucx: 再说, 你不是选的testing么?
<slucx> adam8157, 嗯，testing或unstable
<adam8157> slucx: 你选的什么? 或是啥意思
<slucx> 还没选testing或unstable呢
<slucx> 它能识别我的驱动？
<slucx> include all available drivers   OR  only include drivers for this system
<adam8157> slucx: all
<slucx> adam8157, 基本和非专家模式差不多，我昨天就卡到网络这了
<adam8157> slucx: 于是呢?
<slucx> adam8157, 于是，还在虚拟机上进行着呢
<jyfl987> adam8157: 租个房太麻烦了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 当然啊...
<slucx> adam8157, security 和 volatile可以同时用吧？
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 听说 wheezy 在 June 要冻结？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我8月份就得开始找房了
<adam8157> slucx: 都不用其实, 如果stable
<adam8157> slucx: 都不用其实, 如果unstable
<adam8157> slucx: testing 有个sec就好
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: unstable?
<slucx> adam8157, 还木有看见选择版本的呢
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 桌面
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你怎么又要找？
<adam8157> slucx: 你确定是专家模式? 选源的时候没看见?
<slucx> adam8157, 表示木有看到
<adam8157> jyfl987: 8月底到期啊, 你记性太差, 跟你说好多次了....
<slucx> adam8157, 你要跳？
<adam8157> slucx: ?
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: debian?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我也跟你说过  无干紧要的事我从来不记的
<slucx> 嗯，干吧，都一样
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 是
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你玩mips 上家公司做盒子 这种事我才记
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那你准备搬到哪里去住
<adam8157> jyfl987: 真羡慕, 我则是啥都记得住, 没得选
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 我还是 squeeze
<adam8157> jyfl987: 还是公司周围, 估计现在这小区找一个
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 我本子，桌面，较新
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你公司在哪里呢
<slucx> adam8157, 选版本在哪个步骤？
<adam8157> jyfl987: ... 中关村
<adam8157> slucx: 选源的时候吧 好几年没重装, 忘了
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: unstable 如果很长时间没更新就不行了吧？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 融科资讯中心
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 你下了什么 ISO
<slucx> adam8157, 你牛，我过段就想再装
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你现在房租心理价位过2k了把
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 不会吧
<adam8157> jyfl987: 1500
<slucx> adam8157, 不过最近越来越没劲了
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, netinst
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 例如更新什么的，依赖关系啥的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我靠 有这么便宜的么
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 应该不会, 见过太多人从stable升到unstable了
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 先装 wheezy (testing), 然后再更新的。
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 那些人应该是天天弄电脑的吧
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 你难道不天天弄？
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 假如1个月用一次的那种，sid 里面不保证依赖关系的
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 目前快进行完了还没有见到让我选testing和unstable的
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 当然不是，只是最近比较空而已。
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 谁说不保证?
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 经常有 bug 的
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 那你天天弄什么
<jyfl987> adam8157: 中关村附近怎么那么便宜啊  我这一找都是1k5-2k的
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 不是经常用的, 对linux不熟的就不该选unstable
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 天天上课的话，哪里有时间碰电脑？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我的心里价位而已, 又没说能找到...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么测试iptables http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376930 我在ubuntu下配置了iptables，现在想写程序对防火墙做个测试?我该怎么编写程序？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zuiqiangzhe — 2012-06-05 10:49
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 上课没机会对电脑？ 你不是还搞算法什么的么
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: testing 都不该用。
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 只能碰学校电脑吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你的心理肯定是现实的投影啊
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 是啊, 例如我妈就在用stable
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 那有啥 true man从来不挑电脑
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我说的是装着 unstable 的电脑。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 额  你这定义太狭窄了
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 再说算法分析大多数工作和碰电脑没关系。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 算法分析上课是不是就黑板 投影仪什么的 额
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: taocp
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 刚才我是说不太碰的电脑不要装 unstable 而已。
<ofan> yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 昨天看了 Knuth 的一个论文，太牛了
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 啥
<ofan> 名字叫“太牛了”？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 关于 linear probing 的
<ofan> 奥
<slucx> adam8157, 可以选网卡不？
<adam8157> slucx: sure
<slucx> adam8157, 哪里？它老是选我的无线网卡
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 你是说 expert mode?
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: .
<jyfl987> adam8157: 刚才领导说让我给出套面试题  额
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我跟他说 怕被人骂死 还是算了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 为啥
<jyfl987> adam8157: 出得好是不可能的  出得坏 我们这种公司 一下子就要被人捅到网上  最后被人肉出来 惨嘻嘻的
<slucx> 这次打算/boot / home swap只要这四个分区
<slucx> adam8157, 求哪里可以选择网卡
<ofan> 只分一个区的路过
<adam8157> slucx: 网络配置那里呗 你大不了把无线关掉就是了
<slucx> ofan, 你狠
<ofan> slucx: 分多了没用
<slucx> adam8157, 怎么关？装系统的过程中啊……
<slucx> adam8157, 要是系统起来了我就能关了，但装的过程中不知道咋弄
<slucx> ofan, /home swap得要吧
<ofan> 只有swap和/
<jyfl987> 　“第十团司令部参谋刀世美（正连级），有妇之夫，采用欺骗、引诱和胁迫等手段，鸡奸男知青二十余人”！…
<ofan> 桌面真没必要分好几个区
<slucx> ofan, boot还是要吧，不过差不多了
<ofan> 要boot干什么
<adam8157> ofan: /home 真有, /boot有时候有必要
<ofan> 没必要
<mao> 只有两个人去的路过
<mao> 分区
<mao> /和/home
<ofan> swap我也想搞成文件的
<adam8157> ofan: 加密分区的话 boot
<adam8157> ofan: 加密分区的话 boot就有必要
<ofan> adam8157: 那就不光是加密了，grub不支持的分区都得单独分
<slucx> ofan, 文件的慢
<adam8157> ofan: .
<slucx> ofan, 不过swap很少用到
<ofan> 分区多了利用率差
<slucx> adam8157, 我怎么知道我安装过程中网络通了没？
<ofan> slucx: 挺多的
<ofan> 除非你128G内存，平时就打打纸牌
<slucx> ofan, 我基本用不到
<mao> swap感觉还是很有用的
<namoamitabuddha> swap 需要么？
<ofan> free -m 看看
<namoamitabuddha> 好像不需要的吧
<namoamitabuddha> 除非你要 hibernate
<ofan> swap不是休眠用的
<namoamitabuddha> 对呀，但是现在内存都很大了
<ofan> 我4G的用了300多M
<slucx> 我没有啥大程序
<ofan> 16G内存的也用了swap
<mao> 我是2GB内存，还是不够用
<jyfl987> ofan: 额 挫
<namoamitabuddha> swap 可以 hibernate 用吧
<slucx> 这个跟个人情况相关
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: cache也是占用的内存
<namoamitabuddha> 那搞个 swap
<ofan> cache站的内存很大
<ofan> 要经常交换
<namoamitabuddha> 假如有 windows 的话还可以考虑用 swapfile
<ofan> linux也行
<namoamitabuddha> 不是，主要是可以共用，这样节省点
<slucx> adam8157, 表示真的没有看到选择test unstable和网卡的，悲剧啊
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 就装 testing 吧，然后在 /etc/apt/sources.list 里面改掉不就 OK?
<ofan> RT @lawlee: RT @eyrading: 转：小鸡拿着一张大红奖状扑到鸡妈妈的怀里：“麻麻，你说过我考了第一名就告诉我爸爸是谁的~”鸡妈妈知道小鸡已经好奇自己的身世之谜很久，决心不再隐瞒它：“孩子，你是一只争气鸡，你的父亲是瓦特。”
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 现在testing的cd有问题，我安不上
<adam8157> slucx: 耸肩
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 哪里出问题了
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 现在是netinst安装
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 哪一步
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 网络连不上
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 不用网络啊
<ofan> jyfl987: 你那项目黄了没
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, netinst啊
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 但是里面有基本系统的吧
<jyfl987> ofan: 啊  最近我沉迷minecraft
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 你下的是哪个 iso？
<slucx> adam8157, 专家模式挺好的，配置和选择多一点
<ofan> jyfl987: ..
<jyfl987> ofan: 我上班时候写吧  回家我是肯定不写的
<ofan> jyfl987: 出息啊..
<ofan> jyfl987: 话说minecraft多少钱
<jyfl987> ofan: 没办法 这个过瘾
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, netinst
<ofan> jyfl987: 包月还是一次性的？
<adam8157> minecraft是啥
<ofan> adam8157: 游戏
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 应该是 1xxM 的那个 iso 吧
<jyfl987> ofan: 我玩的是win32平台上的破解单机版 玩生存模式
<ofan> jyfl987: 最近在玩D3
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 是
<ofan> jyfl987: 单机多没意思
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 可以装基本系统的
<jyfl987> ofan: 我看了下 好像官方那个是一次性付费 人民币貌似不到200
<ofan> jyfl987: 有山寨版的
<ofan> 奥
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 我没用 netinst 联网安装过
<jyfl987> ofan: 我才刚入门 上网去给人揍么
<jyfl987> ofan: 我知道 国内有山寨的 不过没啥编程功能
<ofan> jyfl987: 不是揍人的
<jyfl987> ofan: 也许可以考虑弄个minecraft的clone 但是偏重自动化
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 我看见说有选择的
<ofan> jyfl987: 罗姐以前告诉过一个
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: Start the installation in expert mode. After selecting a mirror you will be asked which distribution to install: stable, testing or unstable. We recommend using a daily build of the installer to install testing or unstable.
<jyfl987> ofan: 大量增加自动化部件  比如 直接可以挖出半导体
<ofan> jyfl987: 我知道minecraft里有些半导体的东西
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 12.04 没有首选项 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376936 新安装的ubuntu 12.04 ，右上角系统图标下拉菜单没有没有首选项了，以前版本貌似有的。 之前版本貌似系统设置有更多选项的，现在好像少了以些，我用win7引导的ubuntu，选ubuntu系统后还会出现ubuntu …
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, adam8157 说的也是，但我没有看到选mirror的
<jyfl987> ofan: 那个太原始了 红石电路
<ofan> jyfl987: 不如玩powder toy
<jyfl987> ofan: 什么类型的？
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 选 mirror 是很后面的事情了
<ofan> jyfl987: sandbox
<ofan> jyfl987: 还有algodoo
<ofan> jyfl987: 模拟仿真的也有，比minecraft之类的高级多了，比如matlab
<jyfl987> ofan: 但是除了sandbox有打怪什么的么
<jyfl987> ofan: 我希望造城堡  抵抗怪物攻城什么的
<ofan> jyfl987: ..那没
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 对了，你怎么引导 iso 的？
<MeaCulpa> 网页游戏？
<jyfl987> ofan: 这些都罗姐跟你说的？
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 光盘
<jyfl987> ofan: 我很好奇 这种游戏怎么做出来的  我想自己clone一个
<jyfl987> ofan: 默认是java写的 不爽
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 我还没做过 expert mode
<ofan> jyfl987: 就是导体+半导体
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 我不知道怎么引导
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 差不多的一样
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 我去看下 boot parameters
<ofan> jyfl987: 你说sandbox?
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 不是的，你是用光盘的，上面的 isolinux 自动做好的
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 我是 hd-media
<jyfl987> ofan: 对了 minecraft那作者下一个游戏是太空沙盒的  这回他也是搞个虚拟机  叫 dcpu16
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, U盘dd似乎也可以
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: dd 那是破坏性的
<slucx> hd-media???
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 我是复制 iso 进去，然后按照手册上做 hd-media
<ofan> jyfl987: 干嘛的
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 就是用于硬盘安装的
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, windows分区上？
<jyfl987> ofan: 就是整个游戏的基础
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 那个安装程序的内核支持从某个 iso 读取文件
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: ext3
<ofan> jyfl987: 怎么玩
<jyfl987> ofan: 不知道  不是还没出么
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 放到U盘上？
<zhao> 昨天沪市 2346.98点开盘  以下跌64.89点收盘
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 对
<Guest42696> hello~
<Guest42696> 好吧 终于知道irc怎么玩的了 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> .
<Guest42696> 。。
<ofan> zhao: 好
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 知道了，内核参数是 priority=low
<Guest42696> e
<slucx> 是debconf里的吧？
<namoamitabuddha> 不是，是启动参数，我是用 grub
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 你跟 adam8157 一样， U盘上安装grub？
<james_> 额  问下各位
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: grub2
<james_> 安装软件的时候提示这个怎么办
<james_> dpkg：警告：无法找到软件包 kpartx 的文件名列表文件，现假定该软件包目前没有任何文件被安装在系统里。
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 教程看下？
<james_> 额  ……
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: debian 安装手册上说的 syslinux 可以类比 grub2 的
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 我重启测试下
 * adam8157 lunch
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我每次都把lunch理解成 launch 额
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: .
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: ok
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 求教程，以后不想刻盘了
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Debian GNU/Linux Installation Guide
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 你看手册上面有 installation media 的说明的
<sjd_zeus> .........
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 受不了了，Arch一更新，又坏了！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376939 pacman -Syu pacman 执行上面一句时，提醒要“pacman-key --init” 我照着执行了，然后卡在那里20分钟不动。只好ctrl - c 了。 接着再执行“pacman”时，就提醒“unknown trust”，什么也不能做了。 统计信息:  …
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, adam8157 , configure the network这步不是让咱们自己选的，是自动选择的
<sjd_zeus> qq for linux不能用socks5代理，郁闷
<slucx> adam8157, 有办法没？还是那个网卡的问题，我配置网络时无线驱动了，有线没有，没有能上网，然后我就直接安装了（没有配置apt，也没有下载任何东西），装好的基本系统里也没有有线，咋办？
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 可能没有驱动
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 你 lsmod 看下
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 无线都能驱动，有线却不可以，郁闷
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 无线和有线是不同的驱动啊
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 对了，安装程序有没有提示你要加载固件？
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 是啊，我买本子的时候就选了这个悲剧的什么千兆网卡
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 没有
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 系统装好了是吧
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 基本系统
<slucx> 当初买本子的时候还是预装linux的，结果就一个内核,连常用工具都没……
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 你基本系统装好了是吧
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 没，昨天装的，然后又格了，因为用netinst却没有连上网
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 你现在就停在装网络那一步么
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 嗯，先配置网络嘛，然后得下载配置apt,到这里不行了，没有网
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 你切换到 tty2 然后 lspci | grep -i eth
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 看下是否显示出设备
<slucx> 现在格了，还得重新来
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 昨天装好之后还没有eth的网卡
<slucx> 只有一个wlan0
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 我说 lspci 的结果
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 如果 lspci 中没有显示，可能是硬件问题了。
<slucx> 硬件没问题，我现在win7在用
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 你是在安装程序里面
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 安装程序可以切换到 tty2 的
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: alt + f2
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 安装过程得连网。可以，但是连ping 工具都没……
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: Alt + F2
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 没 ping 的
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 我知道
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 那是个 busybox
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 然后 lspci | grep -i eth
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 现在有什么好方法，有方法了我再装
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 然后呢
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 你还没装？
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 他显示了么？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 不高考了？
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 格了
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 现在在安装进程中？
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 木有
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 其实你这样应该先装好基本系统再诊断，这样信息丰富点。
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: busybox 里面太简陋
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 装好基本系统也能更新到 sid 的
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 那我用netinst不亏了
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: why?
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 东西太少了
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: netinst 不装基本系统才亏呢
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 你想，你下载了近 200 兆的基本系统。
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 结果啥都没装到电脑上去。
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 这不是亏了么？
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 下午再试吧
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 假如是纯网络安装
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 大神们，tty1命令行下w3m上网中文显示问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376943 已经安装zhcon，不过系统语言是英文，而且tty7终端运行可以支持汉字。 1，tty1显示小方块 2，网上的方法试过，日常需要英文环境，不想换成汉语。 3，我的疑问是为什么tty7终端可以显 …
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 20M 左右
<byzantium> 怎么打开 Linux的 进程 creash的 监控？？？
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 不纯网络安装，因为最后安装的东西都一样
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 你说 grub 之类？
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 那个绝对不到 200MB
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 下那个 20MB 的就够了
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 200MB 包含了所有基本系统
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 还有一些其他的
<slucx> 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 所以假如你都联网装的话，显然“亏了”。
<Guest5278> hi
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 其实你自己 APT 的话，还可以用不同的下载工具等等。何必要在 debian-installer 安装呢？
<kk> Guest5278, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<chongx> cls
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, testing的cd1就可以识别的我有线网卡
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 你的网卡 nonfree
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 应该是这样的
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 但testing cd1busybox有问题，装不上基本系统
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: netinst 里面没有 nonfree 的驱动的
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 你找到驱动的 deb 包，然后安装好基本系统后手动装上去就行了。
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, atheros ar8151网卡
<^{^> hi all
 * slucx  Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20)
<kk> ^{^, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 你是粘贴 windows 中的结果？
<slucx> 是滴
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/190818.htm
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Sun被甲骨文收购沦为鸡肋：Java授权费缩水_Oracle 甲骨文_cnBeta.COM
<ofan> java要沦陷
<namoamitabuddha> java 干脆 free 算了
<ofan> 本来就是
<namoamitabuddha> 是自由软件？
<ofan> 开源软件
<namoamitabuddha> 哦
<namoamitabuddha> GPL
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • xp硬盘安装ubuntu12.04出现问题，请帮忙分析一下，至为感谢！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376948 工具：下载了grub4dos-0.4.4 准备工作：C盘根目录下已有以下文件 menu.lst、grldr.mbr、grldr、grub.exe、initrd.lz、vmlinuz以及.disk(文件夹)、ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso(映像文件) menu …
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 我感觉还是内核老的原因
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 新内核都可以
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 什么内核版本
<jyfl987> ofan: 你刚才说的那几个游戏 哪个是有打怪的？
<ofan> jyfl987: 都没有
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 话说你下载的是不是 squeeze 的 iso
<slucx> netinst就是squeeze
<jyfl987> ofan: 额 那有没有像minecraft这样打怪+沙盒的
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 有 testing 的我记得
<ofan> jyfl987: ...没了
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 只要testing才不是
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: ?
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 就是 testing 的有可能有问题的
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 目前的testing安装盘有问题
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 那就没办法了
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 你先装好 squeeze
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 下载好新内核的 deb
<slucx> adam8157, 现在是老版本的内核不支持我的网卡，咋办？
<jyfl987> http://www.squidoo.com/games-that-are-like-minecraft  ofan 额 网络的力量
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y 18 Games Like Minecraft (Free and Paid)
<ofan> jyfl987: 1 - Terraria 我玩过
<jyfl987> ofan: 2d的我不喜欢
<ofan> jyfl987: 随机生成世界
<ofan> minecraft也没多3d
<jyfl987> ofan: minecraft也是随机的嘛
<ofan> jyfl987: 半条命2 有个mod
<jyfl987> ofan: 是真3d
<jyfl987> ofan: 只是模型简单 贴图粗糙而已
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: http://mirrors.163.com/debian-backports/pool/main/l/linux-latest/
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ ti: Index of /debian-backports/pool/main/l/linux-latest/
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 这里有 3.2 的内核，for squeeze
<ofan> jyfl987: 半条命2 有个mod， 可以当沙盒玩
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: linux-image-*
<jyfl987> ofan: 其实我想 spring引擎应该可以搞个minecraft出来
<ofan> jyfl987: 有点像地图编辑器，但是即时的
<ofan> jyfl987: 高吧
<jyfl987> ofan: 工作量太大了 minecraft这种的好 都是格子  程序员自己就可以大量生成
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 这是啥？
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 新内核的包
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 你下载好之后安装到基本系统里面
<ofan> jyfl987: 有minetest
<jyfl987> ofan: 我看到了
<jyfl987> ofan: 最好有个开源的
<ofan> jyfl987: 那个就是
<jyfl987> ofan: 那等下看看
<jyfl987> ofan: second life里面能够创造智能设备么
<ofan> jyfl987: 没玩过
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: vim -c 怎么指定在打开文件后在首部添加个换行？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 首部?
<jyfl987> ofan: 我很想玩second life 但是在大陆 这个网速玩 要死人
<ofan> ggo<ESC>
<ofan> ggO<ESC>
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我想要我的mutt回信的时候，再别人thread前插入3空行
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 恩，放进-c
<MeaCulpa> 貌似不行呢
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 替换吧, 把第一个空行替换成三个
<jyfl987> ofan: mythruna 貌似很屌
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ofan  我现在这个可以，但是长了点...set editor='vim + -c "set textwidth=72" -c "set wrap" -c "set nocp" -c "?^$" -c "normal gg3O" -c "normal gg" -c "start" '
<MeaCulpa> gg3O能否换成1:3O..
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • Linux有没有类似与windows下的OziExplorer GPS地图制作软件或者开源的GPS软件项目 ? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376951 正在找一款Linux 下的开源的GPS软件项目,不知道有没有,想把它移植到嵌入式Linux设备上. Windows下有Ozi,可以在嵌入式Wince下使用,不知道Linux有没有类 …
<jyfl987> ofan: minetest好  直接带lua解释器了
<MeaCulpa> 算了长就长吧...
<Kandu> vim -c "normal ggO"
<Kandu> 呃..错了
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: 麻烦之处在于，如果用小写o, 则第一行被留在最上面了
<MeaCulpa> 如果用大写O, 则插入玩还要在做一次gg
<ofan> MeaCulpa: gg3O<ESC>
<ofan> jyfl987: 连powder toy都加入Lua了
<jyfl987> ofan: 我其实希望他们用虚拟机
<jyfl987> ofan: 因为lua太高阶了
<ofan> jyfl987: 有什么好虚拟的
<jyfl987> ofan: 有  比如对某个类型的格子定义
<jyfl987> ofan: 这种游戏 格子太多了 要尽量提高效率 所以要用低阶的虚拟机
<ofan> lua只是写插件
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: assembly language?
<jyfl987> ofan: 格子本身就跟一个细胞一样 有一些应激反应就可以了 这个只需要写点汇编就搞定
<ofan> 。。
<MeaCulpa> lua 和tcl一样，De Facto而已
<ofan> jyfl987: 这些其实就是life game
<jyfl987> ofan: lua的小是相对而言的 lua可比forth大多了 但是即使是forth 典型实现也要个4k 这个虽然小 但是你考虑到沙盒游戏里格子的数量 就知道了 这个也不小了
<jyfl987> ofan: 不过好在 minetest开源了 我下载下来学习下
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 恩我现在就这样，罗嗦的很，-c "normal gg3O" -c "normal gg" -c "start"
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 多大？
<jyfl987> ofan: 将来我要自己做一个 就跟我的那个lifegame引擎一样 分开实现 core_engine, render_engine分开
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 不大
<ofan> jyfl987: ...
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我问定量的
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 什么定量
<ofan> jyfl987: 改行做游戏吧
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 提及
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 体积
<jyfl987> ofan: 我上家公司就是做游戏的
<ofan> jyfl987: 你不是做web么
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 也不大 minecraft如果你有jre的话 才几个mb呢
<jyfl987> ofan: 上家
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 模拟器写这么小？
<ofan> 都是小游戏
<ofan> 有个竞赛就是48小时写出一个游戏
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 都是格子堆起来的 靠的是运行时的巨量数据
<ofan> jyfl987: 游戏用的算法很多
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我说语言的模拟器
<jyfl987> ofan: 那是有基础的人 我没3d基础
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: lua还是forth?
<ofan> 不只是3d
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 都报下
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: lua 1,200k  forth典型实现4k左右
<ofan> jyfl987: 那个竞赛不是3d
<ofan> 就是最简单卷轴式2d游戏
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 这么笑？
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 也有超级小的 1k运行时的
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 小？
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 如果你了解他原理 就知道了 本来就这么小
<ofan> 不带标准库的东西都很小
<jyfl987> 哈
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: mmixal 也接近 100K 了
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: mmixal是什么
<ofan> 写个xml parser也就几百行代码
<ofan> c++
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 对了  iolanguage号称自己的runtime也只有4k
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: mmix 汇编
<jyfl987> ofan: 他依赖的那些 打包起来就不小了
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: mmix assembly language
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 这是什么东西
<ofan> jyfl987: 除了标准库没有依赖
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 汇编器
<jyfl987> ofan: cpp的标准库可不小 额
<ofan> json,xml parser都不过千行
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: oh
<ofan> jyfl987: 标准库系统自带的
<jyfl987> ofan: xml更容易 只要你自带encoding和string支持
<namoamitabuddha> windows 恐怕不自带什么 libc 吧
<jyfl987> lua没带encoding 处理起来有点烦
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: msvc
<ofan> lisp的90行c++搞定
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 那几乎没有优化的
<jyfl987> ofan: python两行搞定 一行import 一行init
<MeaCulpa> 我一直以为2D游戏很复杂的
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 要看具体的
<ofan> 有的逻辑很复杂
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 要什么优化
<jyfl987> 2d我以前就懂了 3d我实在不懂怎么弄 不过后来想明白了 他妈的 他们都用opengl 根本不自己处理那些 ， 自己处理那些那是卡马克时代
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: python没逼迫你换行，如果用function和class
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 为了美观
<ofan> 解释型语言也就是jit优化
<adam8157> jyfl987: 微菜说他不在sina了?
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 反正我对2D游戏印象不好，内存太脏
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 他都回家好几个月了啊 大佬
<ofan> jyfl987: py本身的虚拟机和解释器都很小
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你不知道他走了？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 为啥
<jyfl987> ofan: lol
<ofan> 大的是标准库
<adam8157> jyfl987: 刚知道
<MeaCulpa> 微菜那么不老实啊
<ofan> jyfl987: 我知道py还是在s60手机上
<MeaCulpa> 现在的娃娃啊
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你觉得 lisp 编译器/解释器 不需要优化么？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 人家回家闲了3个月呢 你想这种富二代 会去sina受那鸟气？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 那样 lisp 效率不是很糟糕
<jyfl987> ofan: 我的手机上也有
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 本来就不咋地
<adam8157> jyfl987: 主动辞职?
<jyfl987> ofan: 不过 cpy不高效
<jyfl987> adam8157: 恩
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你真是后知后觉啊
<adam8157> jyfl987: 为啥, 又和领导吵了?
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 如果纯粹模拟，那效率就不能忍受了。
<MeaCulpa> 现在的娃娃啊...我们当年能找到工作很爽了...你们真是幸福一代
<jyfl987> adam8157: 当时我没在场
<adam8157> jyfl987: ...
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: ...没什么好优化的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你们当年找到一个it工作 可以养一家把
<Kandu> jyfl987: 微菜不是去红旗了么
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 毛
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我第一份工作2.5k开始，做了三年，做到5k不到走人
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 养好几家
<Kandu> adam8157: 貌似是离开 sina 后去红旗的，要是没记错
<adam8157> Kandu: 不会吧...
<MeaCulpa> 红旗...
<namoamitabuddha> redflag
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: 汽车工业？》
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你也不想想那时候人民币的购买力 你那时候第一份工作2.5k 老子现在第一份工作才3.5k
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 你第一份工作都多少年前了。
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: 一汽？
<jyfl987> Kandu: 也跑了
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: red flag linux, 这个
<jyfl987> adam8157: 啊 对了 microcai离开sina去了红旗 又离开红旗了  额
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 10å¹´...
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 但我第二份工作起薪没第一份走的时候高的
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 对啊  10年前 2.5k 都很高了。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 现在这个，基本也没比前面的高
<namoamitabuddha> 汇编级别的优化才爽
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 18M还不高？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: yy而已
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 母猩猩干起来爽
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 18M穷的很，股东利益至上
<ofan> 以为写汇编就能解决性能的都是外行
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 10年了你还不是股东啊？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 关键是，我第一份工作我很不喜欢，但是认真做了三年，现在的娃娃呢？
<imtxc> adam8157: 哎 你以前在什么地方住啊。
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 现在不管喜不喜欢的做了10年，依然买不了房
<namoamitabuddha> 汇编*可以*产生效率高的代码
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: false
<Kandu> 算法和设计上的优化，性能是成千上百倍的涨。汇编的优化，也就几个滴答
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 读书的时候我狠两件事，日本人，码字，结果第一份工作这两个全了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: true
<imtxc> jyfl987: 你在嘛地方住？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha:  your brain is on the wrong track
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这样...
<adam8157> imtxc: 最早在西二旗
<imtxc> adam8157: 现在呢?
<zer4tul> adam8157: 你好像刚搬没多久吧？
<adam8157> imtxc: 中关村
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • vmstat cache占用很高 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376957 以下是系统系统配置几资源占用情况： 1、top： hellodba@hellodba:~$ top top - 13:10:58 up 52 min, 1 user, load average: 0.85, 1.11, 1.38 Tasks: 179 total, 1 running, 177 sleeping, 0 stopped, 1 zombie Cpu(s): 0.5%us, 1.3%sy, 0.0%ni, 98.0%id, 0.0%wa, 0.0%hi, 0.2% …
<adam8157> zer4tul: 去年九月搬的
<imtxc> adam8157: 价格贵不？
<zer4tul> imtxc: 死鬼
<zer4tul> imtxc: 死贵
<adam8157> imtxc: 三居4500
<imtxc> zer4tul: 哪的便宜啊。。
<adam8157> zer4tul: 我还以为你娇嗔呢
<imtxc> adam8157: 哇 这么贵啊。。
 * zer4tul 狂汗
<adam8157> imtxc: 这还贵么...
<imtxc> adam8157: 讨厌。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 价钱不错
<imtxc> adam8157: 忘了你壕了。。。
<zer4tul> imtxc: 算是不错的价格了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 几人住？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 4-5, 有一个经常不在
<zer4tul> imtxc: 南边应该比较便宜点，北边价格普遍比较高
<ofan> EA要出模拟城市5了
<palomino|working> :o
<namoamitabuddha> 假如计算机的寻址不是常数时间能完成的
<adam8157> imtxc: 这个已经很便宜了
<imtxc> 我还没出去打听呢，不知道我干活这边有便宜的没。
<ofan> 这游戏比暗黑老
<zer4tul> imtxc: 当然，昌平的价格还凑合，但是很多房子没煤气
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 4-5有点多...
<adam8157> imtxc: 你在哪边?
<imtxc> adam8157: 知春路
<imtxc> adam8157: 地铁站旁边。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯, 所以到期后就换了
<MeaCulpa> 那岂不是很近...知春路
<zer4tul> imtxc: 放心，肯定没有
<adam8157> imtxc: 啧啧, 和 huntxu
<adam8157> imtxc: 啧啧, 和 huntxu 在一起哦
<imtxc> zer4tul: .............
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 用c差不多也能实现高效率代码
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 豪
<imtxc> adam8157: ..........
<zer4tul> adam8157: huntxu也在知春路？
<adam8157> imtxc: 知春路大概两居4500吧
<imtxc> adam8157: 啊！——————
<zer4tul> imtxc: 差不多这价
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 和你说了，对面平房，2k5
<imtxc> 那我还是住中关村坐公交吧。
<zer4tul> imtxc: 4500～5000
<ofan> 卧槽 真贵
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 洗澡空调不能少
<zer4tul> imtxc: 大部分在4500~4800这个区间
 * imtxc 哥住地下室去。
<zer4tul> adam8157: 就算少了也便宜不了多少
<imtxc> 好像不怎么贵。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 对面平房单间2k5-3k5, 无抽水马桶，洗澡拉粑粑靠中体倍力
<zer4tul> imtxc: 那附近没有了吧
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 除非你是纯计算的 否则汇编和c差不了多少 c就是个 c runtime罗嗦 ，当然这是从汇编的角度看的
<ofan> 我这两居的4000多RMB
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 擦 魔都比帝都还贵啊
<zer4tul> imtxc: 我看知春里的地下室都封了不让出租了
<imtxc> 周末了打听打听，那栏杆上贴的那些广告靠谱不？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 单间2k5?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我堂堂hp高级云顾问住得，你住不得？
<jyfl987> ofan: 差不多 我现住的两居4.3k
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那是帝都
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<ofan> 帝都房价确实可以
<ofan> 比美帝还牛逼
<ofan> jyfl987: 一个人？
<jyfl987> ofan: 天朝终于在房价上 赶英超美了 这个是没水分的 lol
<MeaCulpa> 没赶上英吧
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: 哇……头衔很NB
<imtxc> 对啊，如此的话，还得抓紧找人一起住啊。
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: 别算汇率
<MeaCulpa> 人家有地产...税收厉害
<ofan> 我一个人房租1.5K RMB
<imtxc> 找个妹子后再搬， 贵点我也认了。。
<ofan> 妹子天天往家带男人你怎么办
 * adam8157 燃 #nowplaying Black Sabbath - Voodoo
<zer4tul> imtxc: 恐怕不知贵一点
 * MeaCulpa 有房，但上下班总耗时5h
<imtxc> zer4tul: 找远点的妹子？
<zer4tul> imtxc: 啊？
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我只是说汇编可以优化代码，有些优化 C 做不到而已。但没说 ASMer 比 Cer 写的代码效率高，因为有可能写出来的代码还没自动优化的代码优秀。
<imtxc> zer4tul: 然后就可以住远点，晚上也就有回去的动力了。
 * MeaCulpa 现在接到猎头电话都是首先张江免谈...
 * imtxc 不过担心早上没有起床的动力。。。
<zer4tul> imtxc: ……
<zer4tul> imtxc: 我表示早上没有起床的动力
<imtxc> zer4tul: 你妹子太给力？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 有了妹子才有动力起床
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 手写汇编比c+gcc生成的效率低
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 这是什么逻辑
<ofan> 99.99%
<ofan> 除非你用gcc 3/2/1那种早期编译器
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 看人吧，我手写C比Python解释器效率还低呢 :)
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: 那得多丑的妹子？
 * adam8157 上地西二旗面谈!
<ofan> MeaCulpa: ...
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我只是说优化的可能性。
<ofan> gcc现在能处理的corner case比一个正常人类知道多多很多
<MeaCulpa> 诸位都是高人...我C碰都不敢碰，绝对有自信，我码字能力不如任何解释器
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: 我写hello world都编译不过
<imtxc> adam8157: 上地怎么了？
<imtxc> adam8157: 貌似那边有很多公司的？
<adam8157> imtxc: 土
<imtxc> adam8157: 那哪不土啊？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 对了，gcc 能控制执行的可能性大小么？例如特定的输入导致某一种情况的执行概率较大，可以通过预处理指令告诉编译器以方便优化么？
<imtxc> 土的地方，肯定便宜了。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 对了  其实优化的重点在于 顺着机器来
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 怎么优化
<zer4tul> imtxc: 很不巧，上地西二旗很贵
<MeaCulpa> zer4tul: 我会写，print hello world!
<Zertad> hello
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 比如 对齐  32bit数组比 字节数组效率更高
<ofan> gcc可以针对cpu对指令做调整
<imtxc> zer4tul: (⊙o⊙)…
<kk> Zertad, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 这和特定架构有关。
<adam8157> imtxc: 上地西二旗很贵的,
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 不是
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 是跟cpu处理方式有关
<imtxc> 球合租球合租。
<adam8157> imtxc: it民工聚居的地方都贵
<ofan> 比如pipeline, cache
<adam8157> imtxc: 心理价位?
<MeaCulpa> 来魔都吧
<imtxc> adam8157: 1K........
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 还有内存访问等
<MeaCulpa> 主席不在，我代理一切业务
<Zertad> 房租300一月的路过。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 例如 mmix 里面有 PBZ 的指令
<zer4tul> Zertad: 在哪？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 那只是corner case
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 管饭管机票不？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: lol
<Zertad> 广州。城中村。
<imtxc> 主席都去了好久了。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 不管
<zer4tul> Zertad: ……
<Zertad> 蓝领集中地。
<imtxc> 不知道能不能帮忙买个kindle
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 指令前后用的寄存器，用的什么指令，直接影响cpu执行的效率
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 例如输入数据比较稀疏，有很多0，这个在编译期 gcc 无法预知的。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 这个人类是比不了的
<imtxc> 有的话我也就不用办信用卡了。
<imtxc> adam8157: 你得kindle 哪买的，多钱？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 要通过 preprocessor 来告诉 gcc，例如 0 比较多，等等。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 主席发展我的时候，我在中关村一个商场里扑扑，接了个马来西亚来的电话...
<adam8157> imtxc: 美国亚马逊
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 没有这种
<imtxc> adam8157: 刷卡的？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ibm 马来西亚的?
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 话说 vim 打中文字经常会发生不显示的情况
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 怎么回事
<adam8157> imtxc: 网上买的 刷卡
<ofan> 可以看下cpu构架，计算机构造解释什么的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 外包的行政吧
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: 没遇到过。
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: terminal的关系吧
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 我在写 TeX
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: gvim
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: Tex也没遇到过啊。
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 我时常遇到
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 金融在新加坡，行政在大马，牛在印度，猪在中国，大公司都这个模式
<imtxc> 啊 说起Tex 我想起我们雷人的毕业答辩了。
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 我没遇到过 你估计是n或者a卡 然后是arch或者debian sid吧
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 原来有个 vimscript 关于 TeX 的，删掉了我还有。
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 而且是开源驱动
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: squeeze
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: xvesa
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 那就不知道了...
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 不对
<imtxc> 我想着给讲讲的，人老实没让，直接给过了。
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 不是 xvesa
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: fbdev
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: intel 的显卡，xorg 的驱动有问题的，老外让我换成 fbdev
<imtxc> adam8157: 你不是快要搬了么？ 新的地方多贵？ 在哪？
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: intel的驱动最好了
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 就是在 Insert mode 中输入的中文会变成空白，在 normal 下光标向左边去扫一下就显示了。
<slucx> 谁有早几天的testing？？
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 他说我的硬件太老
<adam8157> imtxc: 8月底才搬还没招, 准备找个合租, 2-3居, 2-3人, 我负担1.5K
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 我是去报 bug 的
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, linux不怕老，怕新
<coolfengyu> intel新的集显会花屏。有解决？
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 他说 intel 方面说对这种老的显卡的 bug 不予以回复。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 挺便宜
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 准备而已
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 我去报 bug，里面的人说的，是特定硬件。
<imtxc> adam8157: 啊，那我还是继续找屌丝合租吧。。
<slucx> adam8157, 你工作多少？1.5k占 1/10？
<adam8157> slucx: 佛曰不可说
<slucx> adam8157, 呵呵
<imtxc> slucx: 我才1/20
<imtxc> slucx: s/才/猜
<slucx> adam8157, 我悲剧了咋办？
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: i915 你网上搜索搜索，这个显卡是臭名昭著的
<slucx> imtxc, 很有可能，外企待遇肯定好
<namoamitabuddha> 靠，cdn.mathjax.org 又很难上了
 * MeaCulpa 终于理解了为啥业界把18M叫做外企中的国企
<MeaCulpa> slucx: 你点通我了
<imtxc> adam8157: 你家的工资还真保密啊？ 我前丈人都不知道我前大舅子的工资。
<slucx> MeaCulpa, 汗
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 融合了高福利和国庆的垄断优点。。。
<slucx> 大家想想办法，我的网卡用老内核驱动不了，新内核可以，该如何是好啊？
<imtxc> adam8157: 过年回去家里人问问都不说.
<ofan> imtxc: 说出来怕吓死他们？
<xiaolong> firefox13到底发布没有？
<MeaCulpa> 说出来就绑票了
<imtxc> ofan: 应该吧。
<ofan> firefox并入chrome了
<imtxc> 应该是为了和谐。
<adam8157> imtxc: 前大舅子? JT?
<ofan> 创业去吧
<slucx> 求思路
<slucx> 求解决
<ofan> 把腾讯打倒
<slucx> 求装系统
<imtxc> adam8157: 是啊
<xiaolong> 这么更新呢？
<adam8157> imtxc: 呃 刚分手啊你
<xiaolong> 怎么更新forefox?
<imtxc> adam8157: 俩月了都。
<imtxc> 悲催啊。
<imtxc> iOpera: 神万岁。
<ofan>  环保部：望别国停止发布中国空气质量信息
<slucx> adam8157, 大便老手，给点思路呗
<slucx> imtxc, 我都分了9个月了
<imtxc> slucx: 还没新的？
<slucx> imtxc, 没
<xiaolong> 好是12.0
<imadper> imtxc: 大佬, 什么时候请我吃饭
<ofan> adam8157: 新名字
<ofan> 大便老手
<imtxc> imadper: 大佬，我都住不起房子了。
<slucx> -_-!!
<imtxc> imadper: 你已经在帝都了？
<imadper> imtxc: 还没呢, 还没期末考试呢
<imadper> imtxc: 你现在住在哪里?
<slucx> imtxc, 好妹子不好找啊
<imtxc> imadper: 你家在哪， 多余几套房子，租不？
<imadper> imtxc: 我又不是地主老财
<imadper> imtxc: 还几套房子
<imadper> imtxc: 坑呀
<imtxc> imadper: 呃。
<imadper> imtxc: 找个建筑工地, 有那种大型水泥管的住下去就行了
<imtxc> 我还打算每月吃住下来控制2K以内呢。。
<zer4tul> @_@
<imtxc> NND， 还得还上学借祖国的钱。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 这是可以的
<jyfl987> imtxc: 我以前住天通苑 隔断间800一个月  吃饭你不乱吃 也差不多 能控制在2k
<imtxc> jyfl987: 恩啊，现在住得宿舍，那种上下铺，6人，每月都要500.。
<imtxc> 帝都太要命了。
<imadper> imtxc: 这么贵...
<imadper> imtxc: 找个大学宿舍租一下
<ofan> 6人....
<jyfl987> imtxc: 宿舍没这么贵吧  我记得有床位的 只要200-300吧
<imtxc> 想想，我高中的时候，住得单人间，才50/m
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你绝对被坑了
<imtxc> jyfl987: 算上电费500了。。
<ofan> imtxc: 为毛要去帝都
<imadper> imtxc: 你们高中在大西北, 那儿的房价怎么能跟帝都比
<imtxc> imtxc: 因为没去过。。
<imadper> imtxc: 你跟自己说话...
<ofan> 没意思
<zer4tul> ……
<imtxc> imadper: 弄错了，啊 那时候一年的房租才500
<zer4tul> imtxc: 不能这么比
<zer4tul> imtxc: 帝都去年到今年房租涨了50%
<zer4tul> imtxc: 这才是NB的地方
<imtxc> zer4tul: 现在住的宿舍，确实太挤了。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 推荐几个live-usb制作工具 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376960 现在安装ubuntu最容易和方便的应该是u盘安装，推荐几款在windows中制作live-usb的工具给新手。 （可能还有更多更好的不限于此几种） 截止今天2012.6.5的最新版本 1.LinuxLive USB Creator 2.8.12.exe 2.unetbootin-window …
<xxx> iiiiiii
<imtxc> 就是不知道还得住多久。
<ofan> imtxc: 至少1年
<ofan> 或2年
<imtxc> 如果别的地方真那么贵得话，这两年搬不出去了。
<zer4tul> imtxc: 确实这么贵
<ofan> imtxc: 去杭州不错
<imtxc> jyfl987: 我同学在天通苑那里住的三居好像3500
<slucx> http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/unofficial/non-free/firmware/testing/20120512/这写固件在安装时个用不？
<zer4tul> imtxc: 我X，天通苑北么？
<kk> slucx ⇪ t: Index of /cdimage/unofficial/non-free/firmware/testing/20120512
<imtxc> ofan: zer4tul 是啊，那里听说便宜，三居观景房3000
<zer4tul> imtxc: 是便宜
<imtxc> Zer4
<zer4tul> imtxc: 你看看地图
<imtxc> zer4tul: 具体的不太清楚，不过要是往我干活这里走的话挺远的。
<jyfl987> celeron55: imtxc 那看住什么了
<zer4tul> imtxc: 往北9公里就是6环了
<imtxc> jyfl987: 稍微宽敞点也好啊。
<zer4tul> imtxc: 能不便宜么？
<adam8157> slucx: ofan 刚afk
<slucx> adam8157, netinst不支持俺的网卡啊
<Sylar_cn> 午安~~
<imtxc> 哎，休息结束了，晚上再聊吧各位
<Sylar_cn> 午休时间太短啦
<imtxc> imadper: 哈，你回帝都了说呗，请你吃沙县~
<slucx> debian-wheezy-DI-a1是什么意思？
<imadper> imtxc: 这么低端...
<slucx> , ofan
<imadper> imtxc: 果断前门饭店呀!
<imtxc> imadper: 很高级了，我都好久没吃过了。。
<imadper> imtxc: 高富帅
<imadper> imtxc: ... 好吧...
<imtxc> imadper: -高富帅
<adam8157> slucx: 把firmware放优盘里
<nyfair> 地球online afk?
<slucx> adam8157, 我光盘引导的啊
<slucx> debian-wheezy-DI-a1    这个是什么意思？
<adam8157> slucx: 也可以
<adam8157> slucx: DI debian installer
<slucx> adam8157, 详解
<slucx> DI
<adam8157>  debian installer
<slucx> adam8157, 这是以前冻结的testing??
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 冻结之后还是会有问题的
<slucx_> namoamitabuddha, 没周编译的testing有问题，我用不成，netinst也用不成，我只能用这个了
<slucx_> 很郁闷很无奈啊
<ofan> 你直接装不就得了
<ofan> 用啥netinst
<slucx> ofan, 我的网卡的原因，只能装带较新内核的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 安装程序的 bug 往往是在冻结之后，甚至是成为 stable 前的几天才修复的。
<ofan> slucx: 什么网卡
<slucx> ofan, Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20)
<ofan> 不要netinst
<ofan> 直接装
<ofan> 用iso里的包
<slucx> ofan, 你的意思是说装好之后再弄？
<ofan> slucx: 对
<ofan> 反正你现在也弄不好
<slucx> ofan, debian-wheezy-DI-a1-i386-CD-1.iso 这个？
<ofan> 应该是
<ofan> slucx: 找个体积最大的
<slucx> 这个是冻结的testing
<slucx> 600+M
<ofan> slucx: 你先装个正常的stable再说
<ofan> testing什么的之后可以改
<slucx> ofan, 装stable干嘛？装上stable后很多驱动都用不了
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: testing 还没冻结吧
<jyfl987> 额 被老外fuck了
<iOpera> 一天到晚安装系统。
<iOpera> 别人xp稳定得，可以跑几十年。
<slucx> iOpera, 很久不弄了，新本子
<jyfl987> iOpera: 不断电？
<ofan> slucx: 你什么电脑还非得testing
<jyfl987> iOpera: xp总共都没出来几十年 你这个大坑爹
<ofan> 超级计算机？
<iOpera> 你家电力局的丫。
<ofan> jyfl987: 求围观
<jyfl987> ofan: 老外把forth当作cobol一类的东西 额
<slucx> ofan, 有点新，如果用stable，网卡什么的都不行
<jyfl987> 真是无知
<iOpera> 继续跑，不就几十年了嘛
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 他是需要有一个新内核，然后就变成整个系统 testing 了。
<ofan> jyfl987: 说啥了
<ofan> 要新内核干什么
<jyfl987> ofan: 没啥 还算礼貌 f' that
<ofan> jyfl987: 哦
<slucx> ofan, 不然网卡驱动不了
<ofan> jyfl987: 那一般都是口头禅
<ofan> slucx: 没这回事
<ofan> 难道你最新的无线网卡？
<ofan> 有线总有吧？
<slucx> ofan, 悲剧的是有线也上不了
<ofan> slucx: 你没配置好
<ofan> slucx: lspci看看
<ofan> slucx: 还是先装上再说
<iOpera> 装大便。
<slucx> ofan, 那我直接上testing不是一样吗？
<ofan> slucx: 就不要netinst
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 他是那个有线的 driver 在 2.6.32 还没上。
<ofan> slucx: 装个stable
<slucx> ofan, 最近的testing才有我的网卡驱动啊
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 不太可能，有线就跟显卡一样，都是有通用的标准
<slucx> ofan, 这是真的
<Zertad> 用Arch。保证包，内核，驱动全都是最新的。
<slucx> ofan, 什么千兆网卡
<ofan> slucx: 什么型号
<slucx> ofan, acer3750g
<ofan> slucx: 网卡
<slucx> Zertad, 以前arch,马上要工作了，不折腾
<slucx> Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20)
<slucx>    ofan
 * adam8157 #nowplaying Air Supply - Making Love Out Of Nothing At All
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我刚才 Google 过，网上人家装 Ubuntu 10.04 的都要自己从官方网站下载驱动编译
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 这不就意味着 2.6.32 是没有那驱动的？
<slucx> 3.0一样内核没有问题
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: squeeze 是 2.6.32；但你可以在 backports 上找到 3.2 的内核
<iOpera> 现在都3.2了嘛
<namoamitabuddha> 现在 3.5 了
<iOpera> 直接换到ub 12.04来
<iOpera> 贱兔，可以继续
<ofan> slucx: 你直接装个,不要netinst
<Zertad> 或者可以自己编译内核
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: netinst 也没问题的，他能装好基本系统，然后上一个新内核，马上 Ok
<iOpera> 蛋疼才用2的内核
<ofan> 编译毛
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 从 bpo 拿一个给 squeeze 编译的内核，我就这样跑上了 3.2 的内核了。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 驱动不是写在内核里的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 是内核的 mod 也算内核吧
<ofan> 一般不算
<iOpera> 和内核紧密相关的
<ofan> 除了文件系统这种，很少有直接写到内核的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 编译的时候可以选择进内核还是进模块的啊
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: kmod都是放到initrd里，有的甚至挂载/后才加载
<iOpera> 扯没用的。解决问题才重要。
<ofan> 所以不是内核版本的问题
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 那只是你这样做而已，或者说大多数发行版的做法。
<slucx> ofan, namoamitabuddha 我iso可以直接dd吧？
<ofan> 除非驱动指明了需要一定版本的内核编译
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 对呀，但是新的内核树里面直接带上了这个驱动。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 你说的就是把kmod静态链接进去
<ofan> 蛋疼的才那么做
<slucx> ofan, namoamitabuddha 买盘的钱都没了现在，四年的书卖了18块
 * adam8157 meeting
<ofan> 内核和kmod都是动态链接
<Zertad> 唉！
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 编译进内核啊
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: gentoo 有的这样做的啊
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: initrd 有的也不需要的
<Zertad> 4年的书才卖18块钱。。。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 只是静态链接
<ofan> 但傻蛋才那么干
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 进内核的吧，在 mount rootfs 之前就加载了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: firmware 也要进内核
<ofan> ..
<ofan> firmware不可能进内核
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你编译过没？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 我从不编译
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: [*]   Include in-kernel firmware blobs in kernel binary
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 这可是内核选项
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 什么的firmware
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 什么 firmware 都能编译进去，只要你不嫌内核大。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 只是可以链接进内核
<ofan> 但不算是内核的一部分
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • gnome怎么给VBOX分配USB权限啊. http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376969 GNOME2怎么分配我知道,3不知道怎么办了. 统计信息: 发表于 由 e98156 — 2012-06-05 14:39
<ofan> 虽然都是一个文件里
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 那 fs 也可以编译成模块的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 准确的说是 into kernel image
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 说了fs本身就是fs的一部分
<ofan> 内核的一部分
<namoamitabuddha> 你们慢慢玩吧，反正我已经不编译内核了。
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, U盘启动盘只需要安装一个grub到U盘，然后iso放到U盘上就OK了？
 * MeaCulpa 编译内核，但很少看配置...
<ofan> 以前用freebsd,arch都自己编译
<slucx> 然后配置下menu.lst
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 大概新的 iso 可以把 iso 里面的内核拷贝出来了，原来不可以的。不过我建议还是用 hd-media
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 你 Google 下 hd-media
<ofan> slucx: unetbootin
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 知道 super mario award不。
<ofan> 不过不怎么好用
<slucx> ofan, unetbootin制作的不行，可以引导，但是提示找不到cdrom，无法安装
<iOpera> slucx: grub有，就够了
<ofan> slucx: grub的话可能要搜索
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: dunno
<slucx> iOpera, 就把grub装到U盘上就行了？
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: et的。头次见，我昨天得了。
<iOpera> slucx: 差不多。
<iOpera> u盘启动，和hd一样的
<iOpera> 剩下只是iso的制作水平，能支持不同的引导方式
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 啥服务器
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: long killing spree, 16人，厉害吧。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 有啥条件捏
<iOpera> 就是不知道啥条件。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 恩，不错
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 不会是你踩死了好几个人吧
<PC-X69> 兄弟们，我的ubuntu软件管理。打不开以安装的软件。咋办？
<iOpera> 哦。不是踩死，最奇特的一个，我踢了别人屁股，踢死一个。
<PC-X69> 我想卸载点东西
<PC-X69> 。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 我K/D比一直很低的，老死，再加上玩Eng多，死的勤
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: :P
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 把 debian 的安装手册全部看一遍自然知道。
<iOpera> 也可能是踩死蛮多哦。
<iOpera> 这才像mario
<MeaCulpa> 就是
<iOpera> 有道理
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 行
<iOpera> 头次见到踢屁股，踢死的
<iOpera> nitus.xxxx.us
<MeaCulpa> Medic和FialdOp 你喜欢用哪个
<iOpera> 昨天360的ping。我flamethorwer
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> jay1?
<iOpera> lol
<iOpera> nitus服务器
<MeaCulpa> o
<MeaCulpa> 人多不
<MeaCulpa> 30-的我都没兴趣
<iOpera> 一边10个
<MeaCulpa> 这东西就要热闹
<iOpera> 。。
<MeaCulpa> 哦，还行...
<iOpera> 烧死的多哦。热闹
<MeaCulpa> 人少了还不如去玩Quake了
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<iOpera> 人多，我就喜欢烧死他们
<iOpera> 沙漠那关，估计烧死100
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 我一旦拿了FlameShower,经常有小p孩吵吵的问我要
<iOpera> .。。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 不好用，要位置好，要放手
<iOpera> 房间，带楼梯的。不真适合嘛
<MeaCulpa> en
<iOpera> 一路踩下去，一路烧
<MeaCulpa> 手榴弹...
<MeaCulpa> 枪榴弹...
<iOpera> 昨天，allies必赢的关，全部没赢。都是靠我的flamethrower
<MeaCulpa> 为啥我喷火的时候总遇到有想法的Eng...像我一样
<iOpera> 要会躲
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: Oasis?
<iOpera> 只要避开火箭
<MeaCulpa> 火箭不是问题，枪榴弹才是问题
<iOpera> 这是，，，忘记名词了
<MeaCulpa> 好的Eng 看都不看的，就清几个地点
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/30168652/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 爹强强一窝~~~尼玛这个全民拼爹的年代，影视剧都在...
<MeaCulpa> 反正子弹多
<iOpera> 不是啊。火箭第一危险。对于喷火
<MeaCulpa> 一旦开火，移动速度慢
<MeaCulpa> 无法追击
<MeaCulpa> 最好是守楼梯，哈哈
<iOpera> 是啊。所以，你要冲起来。这时候火箭比你快
<iOpera> 所以我是mario了
<MeaCulpa> :P
<MeaCulpa> 我还是悲催的Eng, 屁股对着敌人，顶着火力埋雷，修理
<iOpera> jay4没了。否则有无限弹药的eng
<iOpera> 那热闹
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 但回报丰厚，在外面遛弯的时候突然听到声音，然后是一排名字被你做掉，这感觉爽
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 你们玩cs?
<iOpera> 一排。。。
<slucx> namoamitabuddha,  hd-media不支持大iso
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 我最搞笑的一次是在Venise埋地雷炸了28人
<iOpera> 额。不是一次spree吧
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: Venise能埋雷的地点不超过20平方米
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 大理石地板的板子啊
<iOpera> 这名词陌生
<iOpera> 你打错了吧
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 就是Allies要开船的那个
<MeaCulpa> 威尼斯嘛
<iOpera> 是啊。你输入错了。
<MeaCulpa> 开坦克，清路障
<MeaCulpa> en
<MeaCulpa> Venice吧
<iOpera> 那破地方，没啥土
<iOpera> 就那花园。。。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 恩
<iOpera> 人都喜欢躲花园
<MeaCulpa> 花园，有经验的都要望远镜扫一遍
<MeaCulpa> 但是要让他们无暇扫
<MeaCulpa> 所以怎么看护你的地雷很重要
<iOpera> 你没碰到我。我宁可踩一堆。
<iOpera> 牺牲一次没关系
<MeaCulpa> 最最关键的，是没有二货和你抢
<iOpera> 这是团队
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 恩，很多人喜欢蹲点的，呵呵
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 要是大步流星的，一下踩好几个，是麻烦
<iOpera> 我看到4个以上的，就忍不住要踩。lol
<yanqian> 不好意思，请问你们在讨论的是什么游戏？
<MeaCulpa> yanqian: ET
<MeaCulpa> yanqian: 史上最有趣的，跨平台的免费的FPS
<iOpera> 有趣。好玩
<MeaCulpa> yanqian: 几乎是写实类FPS里节奏最快的
<iOpera> 可以踢屁股
<MeaCulpa> CS和这个比起来，就是找马桶蹲炕的游戏
<iOpera> 额。现在估计有补丁了。没看到活人脱衣服的了。
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 官网地址？
<iOpera> 以前经常有裸奔的
<yanqian> 啊？ET？我等下查查去，谢谢！
<yanqian> 之前linux下有时wine CS，或者小游戏hedgewars。
<iOpera> 穿着短裤，冲锋。 nnnnnd
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: jay2不ban我了。只是fa143.wav啥的。有bug。每关必有singal 11退出。
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 推荐几个live-usb制作工具 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376970 本帖发在了系统安装区，可能发在本版更合适吧! 传送门 viewtopic.php?f=77&t=376960 统计信息: 发表于 由 coolclang — 2012-06-05 14:50
<iOpera> 碰到过没。一个wav
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 哪里说的
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 即使 U 盘很大，设备的逻辑尺寸还是限制在 256 MB。如果您要将该 U 盘用作其他用途，需要为它重新分区，为其余容量创建一个新的文件系统。次要的缺点是您无法复制完整的 CD 映象到 U 盘，只能使用较小的 businesscard 或 netinst CD 映象。
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 给下地址
<iOpera> u盘应该使用img
<slucx> http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch05s01.html.zh_CN#boot-initrd
<kk> slucx ⇪ t: 5.1. 在 32-bit PC 上引导安装程序
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: ...
<slucx> iOpera, img??
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 没碰过？
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 没遇到过，你缺了文件了吧，重下载
<iOpera> 怎么可能。pk3的里面的。应该是
<iOpera> fa的名字头啊
<iOpera> 那些骂人的语音。估计
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 地址给错了？
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 没有你说的那段
<slucx> 上页吧
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch04s03.html.zh_CN#usb-copy-easy
<kk> slucx ⇪ t: 4.3. 为从 U 盘引导准备文件
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 不是这种方法
<slucx> ??
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 这不就是hd-media吗？
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 对，看来用 hd-media 这个说法还不准确。
 * gfrog wow 发T恤喽
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 是 hd-media 那个目录，但是不是用 boot.img.gz
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 是用 initrd.gz 和 vmlinuz
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 本质上是硬盘安装
<slucx> 嗯，是内核和ramdisk
<slucx> http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch04s04.html.zh_CN#files-lilo
<kk> slucx ⇪ t: 4.4. 为从硬盘引导准备文件
<gfrog>  
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 那个 Manually copying files to the USB stick — the flexible way 本质上就是硬盘安装
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 但那个章节没描述清楚 vmlinuz 和 initrd 怎么拿到
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 你的方法教程在哪？
<slucx> 内核和ramdisk可以下载
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 和 flexible way 是一致的，只不过用 grub 代替 syslinux。这个你看下内容就知道了。
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 因为 syslinux 我没搞成功
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 注意如果用这种方法至少在 squeeze 里面，USB Stick 要用 ext2/3，不能 ext4
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 我开始用 ext4 结果失败了
<slucx> 嗯
<iOpera> usb-creator-gtk 吧。随便找一个制作工具得了。
<slucx> iOpera, 我再试试
<iOpera> 做一个u盘。说了半天。
<namoamitabuddha> iOpera: ee 确定那东西能用在 debian-installer?
<iOpera> 剩下，就是看iso的制作水平了。
<iOpera> 有些iso制作不行，不支持hd，就是zip那种启动
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 我把内核、ramdisk、和iso放到 U盘，然后在我的本机的grub里添加一个行不行？
<slucx> 还需要安装grub到U盘吗？
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 你如果硬盘安装的话根本不需要搞到 USB Stick 上去
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 因为我的 USB 不仅给一台机子装 linux
<iOpera> 你都能安装grub到u盘了。还说啥。系统带了grub嘛。直接grub引导硬盘iso
<slucx> iOpera, 那我这块磁盘还能重新分区不？
<iOpera> 随便分。只留着grub
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 接着自己捉摸安装手册吧，不懂的问 iOpera，我有事情了。
<slucx> 嗯，我grub写到MBR了
<iOpera> 系统有grub。就搜索grub引导硬盘iso安装。很简单的
<slucx> 我只需要一个vmlinuz 一个initrd和一个iso和grub就行了吧？
<iOpera> 不要vmlinuz啥的。
<iOpera> 搜索先
<slucx> 那咋引导？
<iOpera> -> grub引导硬盘iso安装 <-
<slucx> è°¢
<Zertad> 硬盘安装系统我从没成功过。。。可怜
<iOpera> 改几行grub.cfg而已
<Kandu> 都有 debian 的 iso 镜像了，直接 dd 到 u盘不好么?
<iOpera> 不解开，不更好嘛
<iOpera> dd的，要看iso的rp的
<Kandu> debian 的 iso，都带引导扇的
<Zertad> fedora就可以解开iso，dd到U盘安装。
 * iOpera dd过几次。正常过2次。测试的。
<ofan> Kandu: 用的grub?
 * Kandu 硬盘安装，只在装 ubuntu,deepin 时用。装 debian 都直接 dd iso 进 u盘
<iOpera> ubuntu的iso正常。至少
<Kandu> ofan: 不知是啥
<Zertad> 我一般都是用unetbootin制作usb安装器。
<ofan> 我好想没用过u盘或光盘
<ofan> 好像
<iOpera> 用过一次sd卡
<iOpera> 安装eeepc
<Kandu> ofan: 硬盘安装时是 grub. debian 的那扇是不是用 grub 的不知，不过最终引导到 grub
<ofan> grub直接用到光盘上貌似有问题
<ofan> 一般iso都是syslinux
<iOpera> 硬盘安装iso，要有一步，卸载-l iso挂载点
 * iOpera 5台机器，装过5+2次系统。重装过2次。没经验。
<ofan> usb3估计要废柴了
<iOpera> 不还没出嘛
<ofan> 实际没什么用
<iOpera> å¿«
<ofan> 不快
<ofan> thunderboltå¿«
<iOpera> ssdå¿«
<iOpera> 1k5的价格。多大忘记了
<ofan> 128
<iOpera> 对各种js不信任，没买
<zer4tul> iOpera: usb3不是早出来了？
<ofan> iOpera: 亏了
<iOpera> 机器上没口啊。
<iOpera> 啥就亏了。
<ofan> iOpera: 挖一个
<zer4tul> iOpera: 呃……我用了快1年了
<ofan> zer4tul: nb..
<iOpera> 今年的机器？
<zer4tul> iOpera: 前年年底的机器
<iOpera> 。那还不成熟的时期啊
<zer4tul> iOpera: 去年买了一个USB3的移动硬盘
<iOpera> 还在改的时候啊
<zer4tul> iOpera: 实际传输速度大概是USB2的2倍多一点
<zer4tul> iOpera: 买的时候没注意这个
<iOpera> 那不废品嘛
<zer4tul> iOpera: 后来要买移动硬盘的时候才发现，有这玩意
<iOpera> 只多一倍
<zer4tul> iOpera: 普通硬盘实际持续写入速度也就60多M顶天了
<ofan> 才2倍
<iOpera> 你要知道。协议最影响速度。ssd的是spi的协议，是最直接的。
<iOpera> 硬盘靠转速，没得比
<zer4tul> iOpera: SSD拿来做外置硬盘/
<zer4tul> iOpera: 这太奢侈了吧
<iOpera> 按道理，应该降价了
<zer4tul> iOpera: USB这种东西也就只能外设用用
<ofan> 一年之内不会降多少
<iOpera> usb的协议，太复杂了。影响速度
 * slucx 表示本子上2/3是3.0的口
<iOpera> 都是js
<zer4tul> iOpera: 我只需要它支持外设就好
<iOpera> lsusb，贴下看看
<zer4tul> iOpera: 存储的话其实可以考虑一下esata
<iOpera> 那也看过。没买。
<zer4tul> iOpera: 我外设很简单，就一个鼠标，一个键盘
<iOpera> 丫丫的。没接口
<zer4tul> iOpera: 很少有板子带
<zer4tul> iOpera: 但是这俩恰好目前不可能用别的接口……囧
<Zertad> 最好是本本可以装双硬盘，SSD装系统。机械硬盘放电影，歌曲。
<iOpera> 我是说高清播放器，没这接口。本来是准备用于看电影的
<zer4tul> iOpera: USB3基本能满足看1080p的性能
<zer4tul> iOpera: 而且相对好找
<ofan> 基本能满足=废柴
<zer4tul> iOpera: 要不就考虑sata
<ofan> 现在都是2k多的分辨率的
<iOpera> 不知道现在usb3成熟了没哦。
<zer4tul> ofan: 2k多？没见过
<ofan> 1080P很快会成为历史
<zer4tul> iOpera: 反正我用没啥问题
<ofan> zer4tul: 看computex
<iOpera> 你容易满足。 zer4tul
<ofan> usb这发展速度太慢了
<ofan> 跟挤牙膏一样
<zer4tul> ofan: computex啊……那不着急，再等至少1年半
<ofan> 专门骗钱的
<yanqian> iOpera: 请问你们前面说的游戏是“Return to Castle Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory”？好像是出来很久了的？
<zer4tul> iOpera: 已经过了烧硬件的时候了
<ofan> zer4tul: ipad现在就2k多的分辨率
<iOpera> 要不不买，要买就买最好的。最好镀金的。
<zer4tul> ofan: 恰好对水果无爱
<iOpera> yanqian: 很老了的。
<ofan> 1080P是最低配置
<ofan> zer4tul: 那就只能落后了
<Zertad> 我本本还是1280*800分辨率。
<ofan> 搞个2k多的IPS显示器
<Zertad> 现在好多本本都是1366*768。
<ofan> 上网本都是
<zer4tul> ofan: 呵呵，无所谓
<zer4tul> ofan: 烧多了之后发现，其实也就那样
<ofan> zer4tul: 高烧
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 蓝牙用的那个包bluez-utils被装到哪里去了？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376977 最近想用蓝牙鼠标，在win7下设置成功了，但12.04LTS下死活找不到 很多帖子提到要安装bluez-utils这个包，我在新立得里面安装了，但是在/etc/init.d/下无法找到，在/etc/default/下也没有，有 …
<iOpera> 看电影，要在电视机上看。bs你们
<ofan> iOpera: 电视也要换代了
<iOpera> 要巨大的屏幕
<ofan> 超高清
<ofan> HHD
<Zertad> 4K分辨率
<Zertad> 55英寸
<Zertad> LG有卖的。钱多到没处花可以去败一台
<jyfl987> ofan: 老外频道里动不动就碰到个有我年龄那么大的工龄的人
<ofan> 55太大
<ofan> jyfl987: 啥工人？
<ofan> 以后20多寸的都要4k分辨率
<jyfl987> ofan: 那就不知道了 虽然那人说自己玩c64 6502 asm 但是考虑到那个年代都是爱好者 搞不清是不是it工人
<ofan> jyfl987: 恩
<ofan> jyfl987: 以前也见到过一个，很久以前的程序员
<jyfl987> ofan: 我以前还在一个发行版频道里 碰到一个老头呢
<jyfl987> ofan: 70多了 结果我说他年龄大 他跟我说他还有个朋友80多了 额 也用发行版
<Zertad> 下班。太阳好大。
<jyfl987> 好像是 knoppix还是啥早期的一个发行版
<ofan> jyfl987: amarok开发者里有个目测50+的老太太
<zer4tul> Zertad: 这么早？
<ofan> jyfl987: 很多开源活动分子都是30+
<Zertad> 嗯。
<zer4tul> Zertad: 幸福
<ofan> 20多的还不多
<Zertad> 我上班也早。7:30就上班。
<zer4tul> Zertad: 呃……
<jyfl987> ofan: 这很正常 他们那时候 it行业的嘴脸也跟我们现在差不多 所以对开源感情很深
<ofan> jyfl987: 国内it有什么
<ofan> 做软件的并不多
<zer4tul> ofan: 话说你的znc需要登录账户，填啥？
<jyfl987> ofan: 嘴脸都是一样啊
<jyfl987> ofan: 真的服务的那种  服务并不好
<ofan> zer4tul: 要先在我这开户
<ofan> zer4tul: 你要搞？
<zer4tul> ofan: 做软件的多，但是基本上是被kpi追着跑
<jyfl987> ofan: 就算是web行业  也是少数几个服务不错 其他都不咋的
<zer4tul> ofan: 嗯
<ofan> zer4tul: kpi?
<ofan> zer4tul: pm 我一个用户名和密码吧
<jyfl987> ofan: 绩效考核？
<zer4tul> ofan: 业绩啊业绩
<ofan> 奥
<zer4tul> jyfl987: y
<jyfl987> zer4tul: 上次看一个阿里的人在吐槽这个
<zer4tul> ofan: 密码能自己修改么？
<ofan> zer4tul: 这个是个独立的账号
<zer4tul> jyfl987: 好吧，我也吐槽以下
<ofan> zer4tul: 能，有后台
<zer4tul> jyfl987: 好吧，我也吐槽一下
<jyfl987> zer4tul: 你是阿里的？
<zer4tul> jyfl987: 不是，熊掌的
<jyfl987> zer4tul: 什么熊掌？
<ofan> baidu
<Zertad> 百度？
<jyfl987> 那不是蛤蟆家么
<ofan> 话说不是狗爪？
<zer4tul> Zertad: 嗯
<zer4tul> ofan: 差不多啦
<zer4tul> ofan: 反正是个爪
<zer4tul> ofan: 收到了么？
<jyfl987> sina那个眼睛有意思
<ofan> zer4tul: 好了
<zer4tul> ofan: tks
 * jyfl987 sina那个眼睛让我想起了一个谶文： 莫道石人一只眼，挑动黄河天下反
<ofan> zer4tul: 登陆后 /msg *status setbindhost 0.0.0.0
<ofan> zer4tul: 要用ssl 并且关ssl_verify
<ofan> 自己做的证书
<zer4tul> ofan: o
<kk> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • iptables怎么过滤特定字 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376978 比如，我想让过来的含有“广告”二字的内容标注一下，说此内容含有广告 统计信息: 发表于 由 zuiqiangzhe — 2012-06-05 16:19
<ofan> ...这都能过滤
<turta> Hi, anyone who can tell me how to make chinese input enable in ibm lotus notes 8.5.3, which runs on ubuntu 11.10 32bit
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • windows下添加ubuntu引导 教程 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376981 由于各种不同的原因，很多人需要用windows来引导ubuntu 下面我就列出来几种，以供参考 只用一种就可以了， 1. grub4dos引导ubuntu 的grub2 修改windows引导盘下的boot.ini ，win7可以自行创建boot.ini 添加 Code: C:\grld …
<ofan> turta: do you have an input method installed? i recommend fcitx
<turta> actually, my input method has been configured to fcitx already. but it can not work right in notes and sametime @ofan
<stardiviner> turta: maybe you need logout, and login again
<ofan> turta: did you put 'export GTK_IM_MODULE=xim; export QT_IM_MODULE=xim; export XMODIFIERS="@im=fcitx";' in your .profile?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 用apt-get source iptables，后不知有没有下载源代码成功 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376984 下载后出现下面提示，源代码下载成功了吗？源代码在哪个地方？望指导。 Code: lizhen@ubuntu:~$ apt-get source iptables Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state informa …
<ofan> is lotus notes written in java? not sure if fcitx could work with java properly
<cfy> pocoyo: 水牛好
<sjd_zeus> .
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • smplayer，怎么样让视频变成100%大小？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376987 不放大，也不缩小，它自身的分辨率，这样清楚些。菜单-视频-大小 无效。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xw712 — 2012-06-05 17:18
<byzantium> 有人在吗
<byzantium> 问一下 就是怎么能够获取上一次命令的输出信息
<byzantium> 我没有重定向到特殊文件
<byzantium> 。。。
<byzantium> kk, ？？
<sjd_zeus> 我新手，不懂
<byzantium> 我在make一个工程
<byzantium> make了 3个小时
<byzantium> 但是出错了
<byzantium> 我想查找出错的信息
<byzantium> 但是不能在重新make一下啊
<byzantium> 因此有方法获取上次命令的输出信息吗？？？
<byzantium> 谢谢
<byzantium> 谁有空帮着搞一下呗
<byzantium> 有人在不？？
<byzantium> 群主  速度来 解决一下
<Amesists> 为啥不能再make一次……
<byzantium> 要3个小时呀
<Amesists> 反正那些.o没被删掉不会重新编译的啊……
<byzantium> 我的疏忽 没有把输出信息搞到一个特定的地方
<ofan> byzantium: ctrl-r
<ofan> 搜索
<ofan> 一般shell有这功能
<byzantium> ctrl 后边到看不清楚
<byzantium> ctrl 和什么呀
<byzantium> ofan,
<ofan> r
<ofan> screen,tmux也可以
<maivel> 不重定向应该没什么希望了
<ofan> 搜索 error 或相关输出
<byzantium> 这个是收缩history到
<maivel> 什么东西要make这么久啊
<byzantium> 的
<byzantium> 不能收缩到输出的信息
<jyfl987> byzantium: 输出又不会收到history
<byzantium> 对啊
<byzantium> 因此ctrl + r
<byzantium> 不可以呐
<Amesists> 你.o没删重新make的话那些已经编译的文件不会再编译一次的应该不要几分钟就能看到错误了啊
<byzantium> 看来只有在来三个小时了 重新定向把
<byzantium> 是做了个shell脚本 如果有错误就会make clean呐
<byzantium> 汗呐
<Amesists> 。。。
<byzantium> 因此考虑不全呐
<byzantium> 导致这样
<nyfair> 我在opensuse build service上弄了个x264，编译一次8小时，主要是搞了段1080p的东西做pgo
<ofan> byzantium: 用tmux,screen之类的 可以查输出
<Patrick_DJ> 控制台应该不会缓冲那么多信息的.
<byzantium> 是啊
<Patrick_DJ> 当我没说...
<byzantium> 估计只能在次执行了 谢谢大家
<ofan> 一般终端都可以保存的
<byzantium> 在什么地方查找呀
<Patrick_DJ> 建议去bin里面把 make改了. 以后不用这么麻烦...
<ofan> byzantium: 要看终端
<ofan> 菜单里应该有
<byzantium> all , 好的 还是需要维护好编译脚本呐 。。。
<Patrick_DJ> all
<hjc73> 各位推荐个热一点的聊天室过来啊。。这个好冷！
<hjc73> 中文的。
<byzantium> CMakeDefault.txt是做什么用的呀
<byzantium> exit
<byzantium> close
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 杯吹,Libreoffice不知道是按了什么快捷键,只能全屏,不能最小化,也不能退到任务栏鸟 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376992 看图,现在就是一程序直接占据一个窗口,用得Gnome3桌面,用箭头往左上角推也不会切换到任务栏,现在切换到其它工作区与程序切换 …
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求助!望大神不吝赐教! http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376994 新装的ubuntu系统12.04 配置中文输入法时删掉了ibus,,用的是Fcitx,,然后就无法切换到英文输入,,,,怎么都是中文来回变,,,坑定不是切换键没设置好,,,大神帮忙啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 zrt_zrt — 2012-06-05 18:37
<hoxily> test
<kk> hoxily, .. ..  ㍪ 
<Hsyyf> test
<kk> Hsyyf, .. ..  ㍪ 
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么进目录-- http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=376996 这样的多空格目录怎么进 ‘Program Files (x86) ’ vim里面能不能用正则表达式？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kkkmaokkk — 2012-06-05 18:56
<MaskRay> 求前端开发mailing lists  @ofan:
<ofan> MaskRay: ..js?
<ofan> 我没加过
<ofan> mailing list基本都是针对某个软件或组织的
<MaskRay> 那就先google groups的coffeescript
<ofan> MaskRay: 订阅hacker news, reddit
<ofan> stackoverflow之类的
<ofan> delicious也行
<yuer> 有哪个人试过wayland?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，这个程序谁能运行出结果？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377002 [python] import hashlib x='string' y=hashlib.md5(x.encode(encoding='gb2312')) while y.hexdigest()!=x: x=y.hexdigest() y=hashlib.md5(x.encode(encoding='gb2312')) print(y.hexdigest())[/python] 统计信息: 发表于 由 月下叹逍遥 — 2012-06-05 19:24  …
<MaskRay> ofan: stackoverflow不错，但没看到atom/rss
<ofan> MaskRay: http://stackoverflow.com/tags  选择标签就看到了
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Tags - Stack Overflow
<ofan> 不过so更适合搜索
<MaskRay> ofan: 看到了：<link rel="alternate" type="application/atom+xml" title="Feed of questions tagged coffeescript" href="/feeds/tag/coffeescript" />
<ofan> 。。。
<MaskRay> ofan: 习惯是搜索，进入tagged questions页面，搜索网页上的atom再换rss都未果然后看源代码
<MaskRay> ofan: 怎么把同一类主题的聚合在一起，比如reddit和so上的coffeescript
<ofan> MaskRay: yahoo pipes
<ofan> MaskRay: 其实你都放到一个文件夹里
<ofan> 如果你用的greader
<ofan> 然后点文件夹，就是整合了点
<ofan> 的
<ofan> http://www.roughlydrafted.com/RD/RDM.Tech.Q1.07/4B800F78-0F75-455A-9681-F186A4365805.html
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Cocoa and the Death of Yellow Box and Rhapsody
<hoxily> 5aSn5a625aW944CCCg==
<MaskRay> ofan: greader放directory只被newsbeuter映射成tag，条目数还是很多
<ofan> MaskRay: 不懂 你想要少？
<MaskRay> ofan: 一个主题（比如coffeescript）一类。我试试yahoo pipes
<ofan> MaskRay: 那就coffescri平台相关的都放到一起
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求教，安装.TAR.bz软件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377004 请问怎么安装.tar.bz软件，我没有解压软件，终端怎么下载解压软件和安装包工具呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 The Ghost — 2012-06-05 19:37
<MaskRay> ofan: reddit真不友好，我忘记怎么把类似http://www.reddit.com/r/coffeescript/的变形成feeds了
<kk> MaskRay ⇪ t: Javascript: Just the good parts
<ofan> MaskRay: http://www.reddit.com/r/coffeescript/.rss
<ofan> MaskRay: 一般浏览器能自动探测到
<ofan> MaskRay: chrome下
<MaskRay> ofan: http://www.reddit.com/r/coffeescript.rss。神器，看上去pipes能用了
<cfy> iGoogle: ee好
<imtxc> 这里有用黑莓的不?
<MaskRay> ofan: Fetch Page控件在哪里
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 深度音乐播放器下载地址 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377006 http://packages.linuxdeepin.com/deepin/ ... ic-player/ 42M！ 不知道里面放了什么东东。 话说深度的保密工作做的真好 统计信息: 发表于 由 billzt — 2012-06-05 20:19
<cfy> adam8157: adam好
<hoxily> test
<kk> hoxily, .. ..  ㍬ 
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求教关于nginx反向代理 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377009 nginx反向代理目录问题 配置 server www.test.com location /test/{ proxy_pass http://test.test.com:88/; proxy_redirect off; } 如果访问页面 http://www.test.com/test/test 会跳转到 http://test.test.com:88/test/ 求各位指教。。。 google了各种方法 …
<mugebjgd> 今天好安静阿
<mugebjgd> fivesheep_: 干吗呢？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 饭仔
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 系统备份的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377013 请问，用tar打包系统后，解包到U盘，怎样安装引导？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2012-06-05 21:09
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 我要重装Windows了，但我用wubi装的Ubuntu...还能用其他方法引导吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377017 RT，我要重装我安装wubi的Windows了，但是我希望能在新系统里面继续使用wubi虚拟的Ubuntu系统，现在虚拟ubuntu磁盘等文件都在另一个分区里，请问有办法让我在新系 …
<Barden> hello
<Barden> 有人无
<zydingxiaomei> 恩，大家又见面了。今天我们来学习烧热水
<Barden> 文革vim问题
<kk> Barden, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<zydingxiaomei> 哦。
<Barden> 在vim中，如何删除目录下的其他文件？
<zydingxiaomei> 晕
<zydingxiaomei> 下面请老大KK回答
<zydingxiaomei> vim不是一个文本编辑器吗
<hoxily> Barden: :!rm filename
<NWMonster> !rm
<lubotu2`> The Unix 'rm' command removes files and directories from the filesystem. It is an extremly powerful tool, and you should not run 'rm' commands unless you fully understand them. Do not run arbitrary 'rm' commands you see online. For a beginning guide on using terminal commands, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal and for a cautionary story about 'rm' see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL_g0tyaIeE
<NWMonster> lol
<Barden> 在vim中，set makeprg=xelatex\ %<.tex，后make来生成pdf文件，但生成了好多doc toc等文件，所以考虑写个函数删除除pdf tex外的其他文件
<Barden> hoxily: 谢谢，我试试
<NWMonster> 写个makefile来完成这些工作我感觉更为合适
<Barden> NWMonster: make函数写了，就却不知道如何删除toc doc等文件
<hoxily> Barden: NWMonster 的方法更好，可以写在clean里。
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=165&t=377014
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: 谁能解读一下这曲线 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<imtxc> alpha080: 路由器收到了,还不错,谢谢你呢.
<Barden> hoxily: NWMonster: 都谢谢哈，成功了
<zydingxiaomei> ;-)
<hoxily> Barden: ^_^
<zydingxiaomei> rm -rfr
<zydingxiaomei> rf
<NWMonster> Barden: 不客气
<zydingxiaomei> 每天在这里，可以偷学到很多东西。哇哈哈哈
<NWMonster> 今天#ubuntu-jp很活跃啊，在开会
<NWMonster> 呵呵
<zydingxiaomei> 鬼子的？
<NWMonster> 恩，鬼子。
<zydingxiaomei> 你化妆进去，窃听一下军事机密
<NWMonster> 其实我是在这里为数不多的win党
 * NWMonster win党高调路过
<zydingxiaomei> windows？
<NWMonster> 恩
<zydingxiaomei> 我也是从win那里来的，
<NWMonster> 我一直用win，坚持用win，并且感觉win比大多数分配版本好
<NWMonster> 求被骂，呵呵
<Barden> 要做判断了，否则编译go、c时出错了..
<zydingxiaomei> 我现在之会写一个helloworld 的c程序
<zydingxiaomei> 通过努力我终于写出了只有五行代码的程序，:-D嘎嘎，看日本人开会去
<Freebuilder> NWMonster, 何谓「分配版」？
<NWMonster> Freebuilder: distribution
<hoxily> zydingxiaomei: 你看得懂日语？
<Freebuilder> NWMonster, 汗！这不就发行版！
<zydingxiaomei> 看不懂日语啊，。
<alpha080> kawayi
<zydingxiaomei> distribution 商业版？
<zydingxiaomei> 擦，yamiedie
<alpha080> ni di, silasiladi
<zydingxiaomei> 嘎嘎
<zydingxiaomei> 你们用的都是啥系统啊？
<zertaD>  fedora 17
<NWMonster> windows xp
<nicol> hi ,everyone
<nicol> I am new here
<zydingxiaomei> i am .too
<zydingxiaomei> Can you  speak chinese?
<nicol> sorry,
<nicol> zydingxiaomei: I am not in TG
<zydingxiaomei> TG?
<nicol> zydingxiaomei: 天朝啊
<zydingxiaomei> 靠，那就说中文呗
<zydingxiaomei> 我以为你不会中文呢？
<nicol> hehe
<zydingxiaomei> 你在哪里？
<nicol> 帝都
<zydingxiaomei> ？？
<zydingxiaomei> 不知道，没出过国
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • evince查看pdf文档文字和图片模糊怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377023 现在使用的是debian,以前使用ubuntu时是正常的,但在debian下查看时文字和图片就不正常了,特别是图片,已经完全的面目全非了,使用xpdf查看时是正常的,但已经习惯使用evince了,不知道怎么办 统 …
<nicol> 帝都就是北京啊
<nicol> 丫的是不是中国人啊
<zydingxiaomei> 那你还说不在中国
<nicol> zydingxiaomei: 呵呵
<nicol> zydingxiaomei: 丫的比我还单纯啊
<zydingxiaomei> :'(
<mugebjgd> zydingxiaomei: 好蠢惊阿
<zydingxiaomei> >:o
<nicol> zydingxiaomei: tjjtds
<zydingxiaomei> fy
<zydingxiaomei> 国王被他侄儿谋杀了
<nicol> zydingxiaomei: ???
<nicol> zydingxiaomei: 咩事？》
<nicol> kk: adobe reader, foxit 呢
<kk> nicol, 谁告诉你的吗？  ㍮ 
<mugebjgd> nicol: 冒傻气？
<mugebjgd> nicol: 机器人转发帖子而已
<nicol> mugebjgd: 玩玩机器人也不错啊
<mugebjgd> nicol: 你新来的吧
<cfy> mugebjgd: 高帅富好
<nicol> mugebjgd: 对啊
<nicol> 用freenode不多俩月
<mugebjgd> nicol: 好闭塞阿
<mugebjgd> cfy: 我还真不是高帅富
<knownbad> 富二代好
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何打开端口 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377025 因为涉及到邮件，所以需要使用25端口，扫描了一下，25是关闭的，请问如何打开？？ iptable、ufw都是关闭的 请问在不动防火墙的情况下如何开启？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 bobofan1995 — 2012-06-05 22:30
<nicol> medicalwei: 对啊
<nicol> mugebjgd: 没见到adam之前，还不知道有这玩意而呢
<mugebjgd> nicol: 2002年我就上irc了 你知道的太晚了
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 你才富二代 靠爹妈移民的富二代
<nicol> mugebjgd: 2002年 我还没有电脑呢
<knownbad> 废话，亲属移民不靠父母靠谁啊。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 那就是了 富二代阿
<knownbad> 但父母没钱。
<knownbad> 我认你当糖衣老爸好了。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 没钱还能移民美国？ 骗谁阿
<knownbad> 是没钱但详情复杂些。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 卖屁股？
<knownbad> 没人要，一捅就到底了。　　不像你的深似海。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 恩所以阿 你的屁股在美国不畅销
<knownbad> 还是帝都的给力。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 来德国把 你的屁股一定畅销 供不应求
 * knownbad 拜倒
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 还是台湾的给力
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 高山族的屁股稀奇些
<knownbad> 台湾不给力吧，你的民族主义哪里去？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 啥民族主义？ 只有金钱主义
<knownbad> 高山族是给力，当兵是就他们体力超好的。
<knownbad> 抗了机枪还是照常跑着。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 你卖给过当兵的高山族？
<knownbad> 没，他们喜欢对岸的帝都屁眼。
<knownbad> 就你啦。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我又不在帝都
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 你这么说一堆人躺着中枪
<knownbad> 但你在那里长大的。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 不是
<knownbad> 不是？
<knownbad> 不是说你北京的？
<knownbad> 好似你六月回去？
<knownbad> 怎么还在？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 6月20日
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 8月份再来
<knownbad> 下次该把老婆带来。
<Freebuilder> 又下大雨了！想出去吃个宵夜都不行！
<knownbad> 你这似乎可以跑次单帮。
<knownbad> 弄咖啡忙去。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 下次一定带老婆
<hoxily> 还是weechat习惯些。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 这里的咖啡弱爆了 还是欧洲的咖啡给力
<mayli> ..
<hoxily> 这网络的lag都130了。我应该已经被freenode踢了吧？
<imtxc> 惹死了....
<imtxc> 热死了.
 * Zypeh 打喝欠
<CyrusYzGTt> 扔毒藥
<Zypeh> hi
<kk> Zypeh, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<hoxily> Zypeh: hi
<Zypeh> hoxily,  ：）
<Zypeh> 这机器人kk反应也太慢了吧？
<dchxcrow> 是有点不快
<flyingcoding> hello?
<Atom_> hello
<kk> Atom_, 好.. .  ㍘ 
<Atom_> @kk.您好
<flyingcoding> 第一次用irc！
<Atom_> me too
<\b> me too
<flyingcoding> @Atom 刚刚在ubuntu那个房间里他们全用英文
<flyingcoding> @Atom 我表示压力好大
<Atom_> @flyingcoding,我以为都是外国人。。。
<flyingcoding> @Atom 为毛这个房间这么冷清？
<Atom_> 不知道啊，我刚来
<Atom_> @flyingcoding 我发现ubuntu有些地方比windows好玩儿
<flyingcoding> 和你对话是用@键?
<flyingcoding> 你用ubuntu多久了？
<flyingcoding> 主要是拿来干嘛？我是想架web服务器......>>
<Atom_> 貌似不用@也行啊
<Atom_> 才半年，不过正是开始用也就一个来月
<Atom_> 主要是用来写代码的@flyingcoding
<jackey> 还有人在不.
<Atom_> 有啊
<\b> alvin_rxg:   今天晩上8点去签网络。。。
<alvin_rxg> 晚上？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 总算要脱离持续一年的没网络的 生活了
<alvin_rxg> :|
<\b> alvin_rxg: 嗯， 晩上
<chongx> 好事
<\b> 白天没时间
<alvin_rxg> 不是填張表格塞他們郵箱裏完事了麼？
<jackey> 刚把ubuntu玩的没声音了,晕半天才搞好.以为又要重装了.
<\b> alvin_rxg:  这里不是。。
<alvin_rxg> \b: 好吧。
<\b> 相当官僚
<\b> 要等好久
<\b> 这里没其它的经济来源，完全是自治的
<\b> 所以一些东西特别麻烦
<\b> 不像你那里是国有的，  象征性的收点房租..
<\b> alvin_rxg: 不过这里洗衣服便宜
<\b> alvin_rxg: 只要 0,25 一次
<alvin_rxg> \b: 呃，隨便洗吧
<\b> alvin_rxg:  洗衣机比之前那个 henckellweg 的好很多
<\b> alvin_rxg:  收 0,25  是为了一年或两年后， 洗衣机坏了， 楼道里有足够的钱买新的洗衣机
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<\b> alvin_rxg: 还有一个烘干机， 0，25 一次
<alvin_rxg> 花兩個小時，50分，直接有衣服穿了
<\b> alvin_rxg:  一个楼道有 20 多个人， 要洗衣服还得等
<alvin_rxg> 不會同時的呀
<alvin_rxg> 再說了，這邊100多號人，3個洗衣機啊。。
<\b> alvin_rxg:  反正洗衣机几乎整天都工作的
<\b> alvin_rxg: 连半夜也不例外
<alvin_rxg> :/
<\b> alvin_rxg: 这里天气热， 又是夏天了。
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你可以想像， 国内的学生宿舍，这里一个楼道的房间数绝对不亚于国内学生宿舍的一层楼
<alvin_rxg> 才20多呀……
<\b> alvin_rxg:  没有国家拨款的学生宿舍。。。 又能像国有学生宿舍一样便宜。。。钱就从这里来..
<alvin_rxg> 呃…
<\b> alvin_rxg: 一侧20多。。。
<alvin_rxg> 原來是私人學生宿舍啊…
<\b> alvin_rxg: 两侧就是 40 多 。。。
<\b> alvin_rxg:  极挤， 极热...
<alvin_rxg> :|
<flyingcoding> 如何给ubunbu添加字体？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 晕， 你认识  Wu Yuluo 这人吗？
<\b> flyingcoding:  复制字体到 /usr/share/fonts ,     然后 mkfontdir mkfontscale
<alvin_rxg> \b: 不認識啊
<\b> alvin_rxg: 刚刚有个 wu yuluo 非死不可上加我... 长的特学生..
<alvin_rxg> flyingcoding: 或者 複製到 ~/.fonts
<alvin_rxg> 確定他不是 Yu Luo ?
<alvin_rxg> 我也看到了…
<\b> alvin_rxg: 他肯定不是
<\b> alvin_rxg:  yuluo 我早就㔔好友了
<alvin_rxg> 不知道是哪個了
<\b> alvin_rxg:  是不是受骗了。。。他就我一个“好友”...
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<\b> alvin_rxg:  naulitus 用的不习惯。。。。
<\b> alvin_rxg:   用回 kde 算了。。。
<alvin_rxg> 哦。。
<\b> alvin_rxg:  unity 唯一好的是那条 panel,       把菜单集成了..
<alvin_rxg> gnome-shell ?
<\b> alvin_rxg:  ? 不知道 gnome-shell 为何物。。
<alvin_rxg> \b: 這有幾個人就是 gnome-shell + 別的東西
<alvin_rxg> \b: 就是那條邊欄
<\b> alvin_rxg:  不是边栏， 是顶端的
<\b> alvin_rxg:  菜单栏
<alvin_rxg> 那不知道是啥……
<\b> alvin_rxg: 叫 unity-panel-2d 之类的。屏幕省下一行，  看 pdf 或者写程序相当有利
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<alvin_rxg> 我現在就是一行滴。。
<\b> 我的屏幕本身不大。。 如果是那种 19 吋 ， 22吋显示器就无所谓了
<\b> alvin_rxg:  那个 panel 能把菜单栏也省了..
<alvin_rxg> 嗯 >.>
<jackey> 大家都没睡呢,呵呵
<\b> http://mindhacks.cn/2012/06/04/escape-from-your-shawshank-part5-the-invisible-cage/
<kk> \b,啥网址y 逃出你的肖申克（五）：看不见的牢笼（上）
<\b> 终于又更新了
<\b> alvin_rxg: 签网络去。。。。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 手续费要 7€
<\b> alvin_rxg: 每月 5€
<z234234> alvin_rxg: is there ?
<z234234> alvin_rxg: .
<z234234> 怎么能让win 7迅速关机？有没有啥进程，关掉就立刻关机的
<z234234> http://www.jb51.net/os/windows/25889.html
<kk> z234234,啥网址y Windows 巧用RUNDLL32命令实现多种操作_windows_Windows系列_操作系统_脚本之家
<z234234> 感觉跟init 差不多
<knownbad> shutdown -s -t 0 -f
<knownbad> shutdown /? for help.
<knownbad> 要不直接把电源。
<z234234> knownbad: shutdown -p行吗？
<z234234> knownbad: 刚才发的那个链接里面有种叫rundll32.exe的关机的东东，跟init有关系吗？
<knownbad> Windows 7 和 Linux 不一样。
<knownbad> Kill service 只会找成从新启动而不是关机。
<knownbad> 造成。
<knownbad> 你是在找 exploit  吧？
<z234234> knownbad: 额，不是，只是想找个快速关机的方法，像halt那样的
<knownbad> 那就在 c:\halt.cmd 里加 shutdown -s -t 0 -f 然后加到 start menu 上。
<z234234> ...
<z234234> knownbad: http://www.jb51.net/os/windows/25889.html
<knownbad> 还不是一样？
<chongx> .
<z234234> knownbad: 这个Rundll32.exe好神奇
<knownbad> 你喜欢研究也可以。
<z234234> 其实我根本不清楚dll文件是啥。。。
<z234234> knownbad: 关闭电源和关机的区别是啥
<knownbad> shutdown -h 和 shutdown -hP 的差别。
<z234234> knownbad: 笔记本没装电池用电源线边充电边玩，如果突然断电了，对它是不是有伤害？
<knownbad> 没装电池怎么充电？　　这种情形下断电和把电源一样。
<knownbad> 有没伤害你应该可以自己判断。
<z234234> knownbad: 不知道。。。我有自己的本本才2个多月
<z234234> knownbad: halt -p应该和拔电池一样吧？
<knownbad> 你是来踢馆的吧？
<z234234> 我一直这样关机，怕对本本不好，
<z234234> 以前一直是init 0
<z234234> 踢馆？为什么这样说
<z234234> 我是个小白。。。
<knownbad> 拔电池和拔电源线一样是死机的方式。　　这么说吧，你从进行中的车上下车会不会受伤害？　　还是你宁可等车停好再下车？
<knownbad> 在本子上用 shutdown -hP now 是安全的。
<z234234> knownbad: 哦，原来如此，
<knownbad> 不管是有没电池。
<z234234> knownbad: 那为什么阿当和酷胖这样的大牛也用halt -p关机？
<knownbad> 有没电池的差别是万一突然断电时有电池就不会有事。
<z234234> 也有用init 0的
<knownbad> 那你去问他们，等你多研究后你也就知道了。
<knownbad> 你问得是你以后会知道的。　　问早了些而已。
<knownbad> 你不想研究就不必去搞 rundll, 要研究就去搜索。
<z234234> knownbad: 哦，好吧，其实现在我想知道的是如果用那个rundll32.Exe shell32.dll SHExitWindowsEx 4，关机，对它是不是有伤害，好像是有的
<knownbad> 没伤害。
<knownbad> shutdown 用的也是 api.
<z234234> 没伤害？rundll32.Exe shell32.dll SHExitWindowsEx 4可是直接关闭电源
<knownbad> 条条大路通罗马。
<knownbad> shutdown -s -t 0 -f 一样关机。
<z234234> 既然都是调api为啥搞那么多不同的指令，这不是浪费吗，
<knownbad> 或是你可以是各种方法都试试，有伤害也是个研究。
<knownbad> 你问了这么多也是浪费啊。
<z234234> 小白鼠。。。
<knownbad> 所以我就说不研究就走正路，要研究就得不怕受伤害。
<z234234> 嗯，好吧，我就当回小白鼠行了，
<knownbad> Linux 比 Windows 更容易受伤害。
<z234234> 那mac os呢？
<knownbad> 你去死吧。。。
<knownbad> 要不要我摘天上的月亮啊？
<knownbad> 你是个女的吗？
<z234234> 一天打开两个程序都死机了在mac os上，只是程序死了，系统到没死，好怪异，连正常的关机都关不了，最后只得sudo halt,话说halt竟然没-p。。。
<knownbad> osx 不是 linux.
<z234234> mac os上的是bash吧，好怪异，exit没退出终端模拟器，却退出了用户登录。。。
<knownbad> 类似 linux 并不表示等于。
<z234234> 不都是shell吗？
<z234234> osx和bsd一样吗？
<knownbad> 男人是人，女的也是人，不是一样吗？
<knownbad> 你自个去搜寻吧。
<knownbad> Good luck.
<z234234> osx上装软件和卸载软件好简单，感觉跟symbian s40上的jar一样，
<z234234> 在osx上能装3个qq,我在想，我能在symbian s40上面同时安装n个一样的jar文件，是不是也一样能在osx上装n个一样的app文件，然后我就能同时打开n个chrome了，那浏览器一定够我用了
<alvin_rxg> ?
<z234234> 只要把它们装不同的文件夹里就行了
<z234234> 如果有自己的mac让我试试就好了，
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 美国咖啡是比不过欧洲。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 恩纳
<fivesheep_> 冰咖啡?
<knownbad> 猫屎咖啡。
<fivesheep_> 我最近也开始泡咖啡
<fivesheep_> starbuck的便宜货
<knownbad> 豆子？
<fivesheep_> 对
<fivesheep_> 用的别人给的老旧咖啡机
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/cJmBg
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y Amazon.com: AeroPress Coffee and Espresso Maker with zippered nylon tote bag and an Extra 350 Micro Filters (700 Total): Kitchen & Dining
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 买个wmf的咖啡机 你就知道什么好咖啡了
<knownbad> 咖啡机泡的不是很好。
<fivesheep_> 15块钱一个那种. 我才知道.. 咖啡不是泡的, 而是水还没开始热就滴上去用滤纸过滤
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 浓缩的伤胃
<knownbad> 那不是浓缩的，只是泡的方法。
<fivesheep_> espresso ?
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 给个 URL.
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 这种用冷水的, 是不是会更好喝
<knownbad> 听说过冷泡但没试过。
<fivesheep_> 泡出来 还要煮热
<knownbad> 不需要，好似不容易变酸。
<fivesheep_> 不煮热, 怎么喝热咖啡阿
<knownbad> 含在口里加热。
<fivesheep_> 找个女人给你含
<fivesheep_> 然后用嘴巴喂你
<knownbad> 呵呵
<fivesheep_> 然后你还可以吸她的奶调味
<fivesheep_> 情趣达人 knownbad
<knownbad> 不，让她先喝了再喝咖啡奶。
<knownbad> 既天然有养生。
<fivesheep_> happyaron在高考? 去年不是考过了么
<\b> alvin_rxg:  总算有网了
<\b> fivesheep_: hallo world
<\b> knownbad: hallo world
<alvin_rxg> oh
<knownbad> Hola
<\b> alvin_rxg: 这个 WH 有自己的 mirror
<\b> alvin_rxg: 正考虑要不要试一下 fedora17
<\b> alvin_rxg: 最近 naulitus 用的不舒服。   再加上 dvbscan 不能 scan
<alvin_rxg> :/ \b wh 內部的？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 嗯
<alvin_rxg> 不錯
<\b> alvin_rxg: wh 内部有自己的email ftp news maillist irc ntp ......
<alvin_rxg> 我得去洗碗了。。。
<alvin_rxg> 啥都有…
<fivesheep_> \b: 偷别人的wifi?
<\b> fivesheep_: 嗯， 偷了 alvin_rxg 的 wifi
<fivesheep_> 基情四射
<alvin_rxg> 養精蓄銳，準備激情四射
<mugebjgd> 这傻逼项目
<\b> 对， 做项目的程序猿更傻逼
<mugebjgd> 反正公司每天52欧元补助
<mugebjgd> 拉啦啦啦啦
<\b> alvin_rxg: 内网只有 arch debian gentoo 和 grml
<\b> alvin_rxg: 哦， 还有 ubuntu 和 systemrescuecd
<mugebjgd> knownbad: clearwater beach太牛逼了
<mugebjgd> fivesheep_: 你应该去clearwater beach 逛逛 就找到老婆了
<knownbad> 你去了？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 显然
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 眼睛都不够用
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 天堂
<knownbad> 那你还回德国干嘛？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 太小 不能艹
<knownbad> 你多带几个套子。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 话说你怎么不找个白人老婆
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 美国本地找不到？
<knownbad> 有考虑过南美女孩。
<\b> knownbad: 南美的都像西班牙一样放荡?
<knownbad> 没，南美人和亚洲人比较相近些。
<\b> 亚洲后裔很多
<\b> 但习惯早就不同了
<\b> 都已经二代三代四代了
<\b> 最逗的是每年的智利解放日，  西班牙人也一起跟着庆祝
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 南美的太宗教
<knownbad> 天主教？　　还好，方正黑手党也是天主教的又好到哪里去？
<\b> 靠
<\b> 楼上又在 ooxx
<knownbad> 好啊，去观摩。
<fivesheep_> 去敲门, 问问可否 3p
 * knownbad hi5 5 sheep.
<fivesheep_> knownbad: great minds think alike
<knownbad> 要不跟松鼠基情去。
<\b> knownbad: 我还是去跟 mugebjgd 基情吧
<fivesheep_> 然后, 菊花残?
<knownbad> 你不行的，听说他屁眼深似海。
<knownbad> aka deep black hole.
<\b> 翻江搅海
<\b> alvin_rxg: 星期四放假不?
<alvin_rxg> no
 * knownbad 拿杯咖啡观看基情演出。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 为神马？
<\b> 怎么我们连放三周还要再放....
<\b> alvin_rxg: http://www.iamchinese.de/viewthread.php?tid=65404   看着很怀念
<kk> \b,啥网址y FH附近2Zimmer Wohnung 寻Nachmieter - 生活 - 我是中国人论坛 IamChinese BBS - Powered by Discuz!
<alvin_rxg> 嗯`？
<\b> http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/funny-cat-pictures-lolcats-they-named-their-cat-windows.jpg
<kk>  06:09
<freeayu__> hi
<kk> freeayu__, 好.. .  ㍟ 
#ubuntu-cn 2012-06-06
<Patrick_DJ> good, morning...
<MeaCulpa> .
<kk> http://rubydoc.info/gems/morse/0.0.2/frames
<shyodx> 大家早上好~
<xiaolong> ......
<xiaolong> 你好
<xiaolong> hello
<kk> xiaolong, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<shyodx> 问个问题 内核的哪个邮件列表会讨论跟进程子系统相关的东西呀
<sjd_zeus> .
<xiaolong> hello
<flyingcoding> hello
<kk> xiaolong, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<xiaolong> 大家的音乐播放器是什么？
<flyingcoding> 额......在ubuntu下不怎么听音乐.....>
<hoxily> test
<xiaolong> 哦
<kk> hoxily, .. ..  ㍡ 
<hoxily> xiaolong: rhythmbox/totem
<xiaolong> 有没有可以在线听中文MP3的播放器？类似于酷我的那种
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • qtqq v.0.5.0解压后无法安装 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377047 解压后，在文件夹里没有发现启动文件，请大侠支个招儿。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangyukunshan — 2012-06-06 9:39
<flyingcoding> 有谁知道怎么翻墙吗？我用ipv6的方法，但是我们学校偶尔上不了ipv6，有没有更好更稳定的方法？
<hoxily> xiaolong: 试试“电台”？
<xiaolong> 电台怎么弄？没有用过阿
<hoxily> xiaolong: 需要flashplayer支持。
<xiaolong> flashplayer已经装了
<hoxily> 比如豆瓣电台什么的。
<xiaolong> 哦
<xiaolong> 软件中心有么？
<shyodx> flyingcoding goagent翻墙
<sjd_zeus> 在线听歌的地方很多很多
<sjd_zeus> web.kugou.com
<shyodx> flyingcoding 是的 翻墙代理
<xiaolong> 哦
<cuihao> .test
<cuihao> test
<kk> cuihao, .. ..  ㍡ 
<cuihao> 从学校拾了个10+年前的破机器，只有8MB显存，是不是开不了1024x768分辨率？我装debian开不了gdm。
<hoxily> cuihao: 改成16位颜色呢？
<cuihao> hoxily: 怎么在命令行强行设置xorg分辨率？xorg貌似自动识别1024x768，然后进去瞬间挂掉。
<ofan> 8m现存...
<hoxily> cuihao: 不会。应该是改x的配置文件吧
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • w3M 如何用 "second external browser" http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377049 按照 Code: ESC M 用外部浏览器打开链接 (use 2ESC M and 3ESC M to invoke second and third browser) 总是用的是External Browser打开的链接，无法使用Second External Browser。 Code: 2ESC M ＝ 2 + ESC + shift + m 吗？？？ 统计信 …
<sjd_zeus> xkill
<cuihao> 我发现什么参数都阻止不了Debian使用最高分辨率，连framebuffer我都关不掉。
<sdtyum> 六四
<cuihao> 测试机器人敏感词技术么
<kk> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • iptables怎么过滤特定的网址 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377051 iptables可以实现这个功能吗？ 怎么设置？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zuiqiangzhe — 2012-06-06 10:17
<table> :/topic
<Atom_> hello
<kk> Atom_, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<Atom_> @kk,hello~
<Atom_> I am learning to use irc
<AlmondShell> Atom_: welcome
<Atom_> AlmondShell: hi!~
<kk> : irc irc新手资料 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC%E5%9F%BA%E6%9C%AC%E5%91%BD%E4%BB%A4%E8%AF%B4%E6%98%8E
<Atom_> kk: oh,谢谢~~^_^
<kk> Atom_, 不要客气。  ㍢ 
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu下怎么设置中文输入法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377054 教教我吧。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zuiqiangzhe — 2012-06-06 10:37
<kk> ]
<AlmondShell> chinaunix 论坛挂了啊？
<jyfl987> AlmondShell: 大概是机房停电
<AlmondShell> jyfl987: 汗，一般都UPS的吧
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • linux 下qtcteator 程序如何 在其他机器上运行？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377059 ubuntu 下qtcreator 做的程序 ，怎么在其他linux没装qt的机器的机器上运行？谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 mwl0223 — 2012-06-06 11:15
<ofan> AlmondShell: 买不起UPS
<AlmondShell> ofan: CU不会这么悲剧吧8-)
<ofan> AlmondShell: 正常
<ofan> AlmondShell: 论坛赚不了多少钱
<AlmondShell> ofan: 这倒是。。。
<sjd_zeus> 请教个问题，谁知道有啥好用的支持中文的文档管理系统
<sjd_zeus> 最好是开源的
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于minidwep-gtk http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377060 minidwep30412 我的ubuntu12.04安装好后，用终端打开minidwep-gtk ，CPU进程就变100% 而且没有图形界面出来？为什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yanshuili — 2012-06-06 11:24
<MeaCulpa> 啥叫文档管理系统
<sjd_zeus> logicalDOC谁接触过
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 这里人估计都不会去写binary文档
<Zertad> http://cn.engadget.com/2012/06/05/viewsonic-32-inch-4k-x-2k-monitor-concept/   这显示器不错。有钱的高富帅可以入手。
<kk> Zertad,啥网址y Viewsonic 展出 32 吋 4K x 2K 概念「毛细孔」屏幕
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • VMaware虚拟机安装Ubuntu-12.04-alternate也是不能装入grub http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377062 刻盘，U盘，硬盘等都试了后也是没有安装成功12.04三个版本的，最后试了VMware 虚拟机安装 ，后来也是不能装入grub，这是为什么呢？iso损坏？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 aqr — 2012-0 …
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 就是wiki 带 各种output as (doc/docx/xls/xlsx/ppt/pptx)
<debianer> 都去吃饭了吗？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那叫CMS, 不叫文档管理系统
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 文档不是content的子集么
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 文档管理系统是要能够全文检索binary 文档的，比如doc, odt
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那无非是多了个upload frontend
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: binary文档是不可索引的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 在上传以后就自动解析成文本
<MeaCulpa> 如果接口不开放，文档很多是不可索引的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 如果接口不开放 你又如何检索呢
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ...人家要的是合同影印件，你给人家解析了？
<imadper> http://www.ithome.com/html/digi/18375.htm
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 北斗小辣椒智能机晒配置：双核699元/四核999元 - 北斗小辣椒,北斗小辣椒手机,小辣椒手机,北斗网 - IT之家
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 付钱啊
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 付钱买api和spec啊
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: :)
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 所以说微软trap了人类的知识
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 影印的你又如何检索呢？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 有api就能
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你付钱买api来解析就是了 我又没说不能肤浅
<jyfl987> 付钱
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 要捞米，总会留一手
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: :)
<MeaCulpa> 反正这种东西反人类
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你可以检索 就必然有api 有api就必然可以解析 所以根本不矛盾 只不过有贵司这样的公司 喜欢造大系统而已
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我公司没造出什么优秀的文档格式来...除了早年收购了Lotus
<imadper> MeaCulpa: lotus有免费的个人版本吗?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: lotus 套件早就还胎成OOo，换皮成eclipse了
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 所以完全没必要用
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求教如何修改登录界面风格？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377063 上次开机进入了Low-graphice mode。我执行了: sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get -d install --reinstall gdm sudo apt-get remove --purge gdm sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xrog sudo apt-get install ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard ubuntu-desktop reboot …
<imadper> MeaCulpa: ...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: ooo没法用现在, 用fcitx, 总会跳字
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你这叫fcitx没法用
<MeaCulpa> :)
<MeaCulpa> 不叫OOo没法用
<imadper> MeaCulpa: fcitx确实有问题, 不过目前只发现他在ooo上面没法用
<MeaCulpa> 不过现在都Libre了大概
<MeaCulpa> scim安逸
<imadper> MeaCulpa: scim停了好久了吧
<MeaCulpa> imadper: windows XP停了8年了，用到先现在
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 这逻辑，没道理
<nicol> imadper: 不可以用吗》
<imadper> MeaCulpa: ...
<imadper> nicol: 不能吧
<nicol> MeaCulpa: 不过ｆｃｉｔｘ确实速度快
<adam8157> imadper: xim
<MeaCulpa> nicol: 恩，scim里的pingyin和sun都土了点
<nicol> imadper: 我的可以啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你xim的？
<imadper> nicol: 反正我的不行
<nicol> imadper: 今天openoffice又更新了很多
<imadper> 我去更新一下
<nicol> imadper: 你是鸟版图还是？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: xim gtk2 gtk3 qt4都有
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我很讨厌scim的gtk
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: fcitx不错哦
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: fcitx的漂浮条恶心
<nicol> 觉得fcitx 词汇的命中率还是蛮高的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 可以关掉可以换
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦，很久没在输入法上动过脑筋了，哪天我老婆去旅游的时候折腾一下
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: http://kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=88&PHPSESSID=cae
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Eyecandy for your KDE-Desktop - KDE-Look.org
<imadper> nicol: arch
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我估计我只会在windows里用KDE
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 这是fcitx的theme, 和kde无关
<imadper> adam8157: xim能好?
<adam8157> imadper: 没啥问题吧, 不过没试过 lol
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦，不错
<imadper> adam8157: . 我现在放弃OOo了...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你需要这个么 export GTK_IM_MODULE="fcitx"
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 要
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 肯定要吧? 能不需要吗?
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 而且我还要把LC_CTYPE弄成zh_CN.utf-8
<huntxu> imadper: LC_CTYPE貌似不用設置也還行
<imadper> huntxu: 不设置的话, 别的软件都行, 一到emacs就不行
<MeaCulpa> :P
<imadper> huntxu: 在emacs里调不出来fcitx, 必须改成zh_CN.utf-8才行
<MeaCulpa> 啥？
<MeaCulpa> emacs还要fcitx? emacs 是操作系统啊，自带输入法的
<huntxu> imadper: 囧
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 但是不好用..
<imadper> MeaCulpa: emacs自带的输入法真的不好用...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 那是emacser的问题，:)
<imadper> huntxu: 是很怪...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> vimim开发还算活跃
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 那用的人也不多吧?
<MeaCulpa> google对我说，"Warning: We believe state-sponsored attackers may be attempting to compromise your account or computer."
<imadper> 么
<imadper> 你好
<imadper> 还说的过去
<imadper> emacs自带的输入法还说的过去
<MeaCulpa> google真幽默
<MeaCulpa> 最近google开始肿了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我被祖国抛弃了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 啥？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 祖国没有去attack我的邮箱
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我被祖国抛弃了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: :) 你用2step 认证了么
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 没有
<zer4tul_> 我也被祖国抛弃了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 信不过大陆的手机号, 而且那个还会影响imap啥的吧
<adam8157> zer4tul_: sigh
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩
<huntxu> adam8157: 怎麽才算被attack？
<adam8157> huntxu: gmail给warning才算啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 我也被拋棄了...
<huntxu> adam8157: 中英文版本有關係嘛？
 * imadper 就你们, 也陪被国家照顾?
<adam8157> huntxu: 没
<huntxu> adam8157: sigh
 * imadper 换个kde玩玩去...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你又不从事什么活动 祖国何必attack你
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不过你放心  祖国也没有忘记你 for the rest of us, 祖国为大家准备了一些毒物伺候着呢
<nyfair> 小蛔虫找妈妈
<MeaCulpa> .
<jackey> google完全被墙了,晕'
<cfy> iOpera: ee好
<cfy> iOpera: 少见啊，换这个nick le
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<nyfair> 笨kk
<flyingcoding> 如何在终端下使用irc？
<fyodor_> 貌似直接使用即可..
<cfy> flyingcoding: 终端下打开emacs然后，M-x erc即可
<gfrog> adam8157: 2step认证跟手机号有关么？
<afk_always> flyingcoding: weechat-ncurse
<flyingcoding> 我用了irssi
<adam8157> gfrog: 不是用短信的么
<gfrog> adam8157: 好像不是。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 好吧 我没有智能机...
<gfrog> adam8157: 可以打那个密码卡，够登录10次的，多打几张一年就够了
<adam8157> gfrog: 影响邮件客户端, gtalk客户端不?
<gfrog> adam8157: 给客户端配一个一次性密码就行
 * zer4tul_ 试了VimIM，发现好复杂
<zer4tul_> ofan: znc的端口是啥？
<zer4tul_> ofan: 连6667 refused
<Zypeh> ubuntu 12.04 要如何将unity界面转换到desktop啊？太久没玩ubuntu了
<Zypeh> 不能从开机界面选择哦？
 * afk_always 玩ubuntu的人, 一般都被ubuntu玩了....
 * Zypeh 刚被arch 玩了 = = 
<cfy> afk_always: ...
<cfy> Zypeh: ....
<Zypeh> cfy,  ……
<flyingcoding> .........
<Zypeh> 这要怎么搞啊？
 * Zypeh unity界面是转换不到desktop的吗？！！！
<sunjun> what a fucking day
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • 运行时共享库总是只搜索编译时的路径 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377068 自己写了一个共享库，其中用到了第三方的共享库（用的是隐式链接，include头文件的那种）。编译完成之后，本机能够运行。但是将程序安装到其他机器后，由于第三方的共享库的路径与编译 …
 * Zypeh 妈呀！我不该安装12.04 ！！
 * Zypeh 哟，发现了方法！
<PC-X69> lynn：
<PC-X69> 进来了？
<PC-X69> 。。。。
<PC-X69> 不容易
<Lynn> .
<PC-X69> 终于进来了
<ofan> zer4tul_: 7788
<Lynn> are chinese people?
<PC-X69> yes
<ofan> 谁用arch,arp命令怎么没了
<afk_always> Chinese 就可以代表中国人了... people没必要
<Lynn> - -好家伙
<Amesists> ofan: net-tools
<PC-X69> :D
<mayli> ?
<ofan> 0 core/net-tools 1.60.20110819cvs-3 [installed]
<ofan> 喔槽  昨天还在用的，今天就没了
<nyfair> 本本被人借了一天，多了2个聊天软件，2个下载软件，3个杀毒软件，8个ie工具条，n个广告+流氓软件
<ofan> nyfair: 拿去看毛片了吧
<mayli> Zypeh: 可以切到classic模式
<mayli>  
<Amesists> ofan: /sbin/arp 如果没有的话重装一下这么包好了
<nicol> Zypeh: install gnome-shell 就可以了吧
<mayli> nyfair: winner
<mayli> nyfair: 肯定是xp
<nyfair> 我错了，以后再也不说巨硬的好话了
<nyfair> mayli: win7
<Zertad> 所以，本本还是装linux的好啊！
<nicol> nyfair: 用别人不会用的系统
<nicol> nyfair: 把键盘映射乱七八糟的
<mayli> nyfair: 叫你不用guest
<nyfair> nicol: guest还靠谱，用linux会被人身攻击的
<mayli> nyfair: 不会攻击，最多帮你装个win7
<Zertad> 把BIOS加密就好了。
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<nicol> nyfair: 直接拆下硬盘
<nicol> nyfair: 别人玩自己庄硬盘
<Atom_> 不借给别人不就行了么。。。
<nyfair> 我还是用下win7的备份策略吧，不该禁用的啊
<bearhou> 喵呜～新来乍到哈。。。
<iOpera> http://imagebin.org/215305
<Guest21444> ls
<PC-X69> 。。。。。。
<PC-X69> 初来乍到把
<PC-X69> 0_-
<maplebeats> what
<bearhou> 额。。。差不多哈。
<PC-X69> nothing
<PC-X69> heihei
<PC-X69> 嘿嘿
<PC-X69> me too
<cfy> iOpera: 目录做成硬链接？！
<PC-X69> IPV6??
<PC-X69> xjhv:牛人。。。
<xjhv> 和我说话？
<PC-X69> yes
<PC-X69> 你用的是IPV6吗？
<Zypeh> mayli, 我 apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<xjhv> ipv4，伤不起阿伤不起
<PC-X69> QAQ原谅俺把。把mac当成IPV6了。
<xjhv> :-/
<maplebeats> MAC和IPV6有什么关系
<afk_always> maplebeats: 没关系
<PC-X69> 他进来的时候。
<PC-X69> 那通知神马的。。
<xjhv> =-O
<xjhv> 哥只是挂挂pidgin，表示这玩意儿，ipv6遥不可及
<PC-X69> QAQ
<afk_always> 我有ipv6, 但是ipv6有什么用呢?
<PC-X69> IPV4用完了。估计IPV6快要应用 了把。就是更换的时候比较困难
<xjhv> 希望美帝来解救罢！它们把ipv4用完，天朝开各种DHCP+DHCP，再晚个十年，就能用上IPV6
<afk_always> PC-X69: 端口多路复用就可以延缓ipv4用完
<PC-X69> 只是延缓啊。早晚都要用完的
<PC-X69> 时间问题
<ofan> afk_always: 怎么
<afk_always> PC-X69: ipv6也会用完的照你这么说
<ofan> afk_always: 怎么能延缓
<afk_always> ofan: 以前走独立地址的, 都跑去nat后面走端口多路复用
<PC-X69> 起码比IPV4多。0_-
<ofan> 现在不就是这样
<afk_always> ofan: 不是吧. 电信出来的地址是dnat的. 不是端口多路复用
<ofan> afk_always: 家里都是
<afk_always> ofan: .... 如果isp都改成端口多路复用, 地址一下子就省下来了
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • onshoestring在不？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377075 RT 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2012-06-06 14:35
<ofan> afk_always: 会增加延时
<ofan> afk_always: 而且用了nat很多服务不能用
<afk_always> ofan: 恩, 而且, nat表会非常大 ...
<afk_always> ofan: 不会呀, 都可以用
<ofan> afk_always: 就相当于隔离了
<afk_always> ofan: 只要有一个周知服务器就可以了
<afk_always> ofan: 没有隔离.... 你是想说圆锥嘛?
 * afk_always 神呀, 不要让我再说圆锥了... 好吧, 我用cone代替
<ofan> afk_always: 两个网络了
<afk_always> ofan: nonono...
<afk_always> ofan: 给你举个例子
<ofan> afk_always: 当然可以用upnp之类的
<afk_always> ofan: 比如我的内网地址是10.1.1.1:1234
<afk_always> ofan: 不用呀, 直接nat表就可以了
<ofan> 但是网关压力比较大
<afk_always> ofan: 压力超级大
<ofan> 尤其是对外提供服务的
<iOpera> cfy: ?
<cfy> iOpera: 目录能硬链接么？
<iOpera> 你家的能
<afk_always> ofan: 如果所有人都nat后面了, 剩下大量ip去卖钱, 大公司想买独立ip, 交很多钱才行
<cfy> iOpera: ....
<cfy> iOpera: 你家的呢过
<cfy> iOpera: 你家的能
<ofan> 不现实，损失太多
<iOpera> 没
<afk_always> ofan: 现在也可以在ipv
<cfy> iOpera: 你贴的图上用的是硬链接。。
<ofan> 还是拓展ip
<afk_always> ofan: 现在也可以在ipv6普及之前, 如果需要申请ip, 那就全给nat了.. isp可以这样做
<iOpera> 你语文不过关。 cfy
<iOpera> 那是在原目录，
<cfy> iOpera: 是说把我文件做成硬链接？
<cfy> iOpera: 是说把文件做成硬链接？
<iOpera> 是啊
<cfy> iOpera: 你表达不清，哪有说：原目录做成硬链接
<afk_always> .........
<iOpera> 省略嘛
<iOpera> 你天天都说省略的话啊
<adam8157> iOpera: momo
<iOpera> 吃了吗
<cfy> iOpera: 你这个容易误解。。。
<iOpera> 省略的。你吃了蛋蛋吗？
<cfy> iOpera: 没。。。
<iOpera> 唉。我改去。省得你罗嗦
<iOpera> 不爽。link不正常。
<iOpera> cfy: 来，赶紧挑刺。
<cfy> ....
<cfy> iOpera: ....
<PC-X69> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<cfy> iOpera: link的指向不对？
<iOpera> 不爽。opera link不正常。
<cfy> 。。。。。
<cfy> 囧
<iOpera> 省略的
<iOpera> lol
<cfy> iOpera: 你这。。。。不是和自己作对么。。。
<iOpera> 害我写一个脚本，用u1同步opera设置。
<stardiviner> adam8157: 测试脚本,你呢个给我发个private message 吗?
<cfy> iOpera: 后面说的都是 省略不好的例子。。。
<stardiviner> adam8157: thanks,
<iOpera> ji情
<iOpera> cfy: 无聊不
<cfy> iOpera: 不无聊。。。。在复习 感测技术
<iOpera> adam8157: 无聊不
<adam8157> rxue: iOpera 无聊
<cfy> iOpera: 什么是压电效应？产生的原理是什么?
<iOpera> 。
<iOpera> adam8157: 测试脚本不
<cfy> iOpera: ee知道不
<iOpera> cfy: 看书。乖。谁记得这哦
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 10.04升级到了11.10之后法安装和卸载软件，提示软件包系统已损坏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377077 如题，无法安装 或者删除 程序。。。 提示：：： 检查您是否使用了第三方源。如果是就禁用它们，因为它们通常是导致问题的原因。 之后在终端中运行 …
<cfy> iOpera: eeæ°´
<adam8157> iOpera: 啥
<iOpera> https://raw.github.com/eexpress/eexp-bin/master/flow.pl
<cfy> iOpera: 哦。 adam8157 是用C的。
<cfy> iOpera: 求lisp版本
<iOpera> 啥。
<iOpera> 蛋蛋是用awk的
<cfy> 。。。。。
<cfy> awk?
<adam8157> iOpera: ...
<iOpera> 呵呵，赫赫
<iOpera> 蛋蛋的工作，经常awk
<adam8157> iOpera: C, Bash(sed, awk, cut, grep...)
<iOpera> 呵呵，赫赫
<cfy> iOpera: 我比较喜欢m4a1
<iOpera> 一堆破命令。
<cfy> iOpera: 不过也喜欢用awk
<iOpera> cfy: 看我的mindmap没。
<cfy> iOpera: 这啥？
<iOpera> 搜索嘛
<iOpera> 花花的
<cfy> iOpera: 没，怎么安装？求ebuild
<cfy> iOpera: 花花的。。。传说中的。。。
<iOpera> build的，都一边去
<iOpera> 花菇龙洞
<iOpera> 麻倉憂是谁。 cfy
<cfy> iOpera: 依照ee的阅历
<cfy> iOpera: 我觉得ee认识的日本人，肯定是av中的 lol
<byNcz> nice啊 发几个种子粜
<cfy> iOpera: 麻倉憂（あさくら　ゆう、1989年12月24日－）是日本的AV女優。出身於日本靜岡縣，2009年以單體女優的方式出道，遊走各家片商拍片。2010年被K.M.Produce網羅，和旗下的另外兩名女優藤井雪莉和大石望組成新一代的女優團體Million Girls，並演出K-ON！輕音部的AV版。
<cfy> byNcz: ed2k://|file|%B2%D4%BE%AE%BF%D5%20%D0%A1%D4%F3%C2%EA%C0%FB%D1%C7%20%BA%EC%D2%F4%D3%A9%20%B1%B1%D4%AD%B6%E0%CF%E3%D7%D3%20%CB%C9%B5%BA%B7%E3%20%B7%B9%B5%BA%B0%AE%20%B9%DB%D4%C2%B3%FB%C4%CB%20%CB%C9%B5%BA%B7%E3.avi|1278948352|03D79C06F6BA313CC1D58469FF9EFFA6|/
<cfy> byNcz: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1587173629
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 纪念饭岛爱，你们懂得！！！_麻生希吧_百度贴吧
<byNcz> 谢谢啊 ，cfy
<cfy> byNcz: 下次自己搜 题目+ed2k+file
<cfy> iOpera: 人呢？
<byNcz> 都来没睡醒
<iOpera> http://qing.weibo.com/tag/诱惑
 * cfy [ 30%] [.0   .1   .2   .3   .4   .5   .6    7    8    9   ] [ 149.9KB/s] [ 5h58]
 * cfy 图书馆网速真慢
<afk_always> cfy: 下载什么呀, 现在都直接在线观看了
<cfy> afk_always: 在线看不够清晰
<MeaCulpa> ChinaUnix挂了啊...无聊
<afk_always> cfy: ......
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 上午就是挂的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 中午饭后做作业活动无法进行了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: CU的shell版，饭后看看听有意思的，比睡觉有意义..
<bearhou> 喵呜。。。我又来了。
<flyingcoding> 我安装3D桌面失败后来是出现系统崩溃，该怎么解决？
<AlmondShell> MeaCulpa: CU今天挂了一天了貌似
<flyingcoding> 我用的A卡，所以3D桌面一直没安成功过
<sjd_zeus> 谁弄过logicaldoc呀
<ofan> a卡路过
<stardiviner> kk: test
<kk> stardiviner, .. ..  ㍧ 
<cfy> pocoyo: 水牛好
<if_else> 各位兄台，while ... do ... done < file_name
<if_else> 如果要对 文件内容做下过滤操作：
<if_else> sed -e '/^#/d' file
<if_else> 过滤掉注释行
<if_else> 如何再重定向给 while 循环？谢谢
<stardiviner> if_else: 把文件读入变量中? 在while 中使用这个变量?
<AlmondShell> if_else: 你都用sed处理了，为啥还要回去while...，在while之前先用一条sed处理掉注释行不行么？
<if_else> stardiviner: 兄，ip 地址列表，没法一下传给一个变量吧！？
<if_else> AlmondShell: 兄原来是：sed -e '/^#/d' $ip_file|while read old_ip
<if_else> AlmondShell: 其中我还定义了一个 count 计数的变量，如果使用 管道的话，while 是一个subshell 了
<if_else> count 变量的作用域就没用了
<if_else> 所以采用 < 重定向来解决 subshell 变量作用域问题
<AlmondShell> count是数啥的，一定要用while数么
<if_else> AlmondShell: 是的，主要为了查看，while 进度的
<if_else> 处理了多少行文本
<stardiviner> if_else: 推荐pv
<cfy> pv
<if_else> stardiviner: 兄，pv 是啥？
<stardiviner> if_else: 显示管道进度
<if_else> stardiviner: 我不是显示管道进度，是为了显示处理文本行的进度，现在示例到文件的第几行了...
<stardiviner> if_else: 觉着好复杂....
<cfy> if_else: 觉得好无聊啊
<AlmondShell> if_else:  sed 加上 -i 选项， while不用管道接，另起一行怎么样？
<if_else> AlmondShell: 没有复杂的，可能我对用法不熟吧！
<if_else> 我一会儿贴下代码
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 有在vmware里装ubuntu的同学吗？ 为啥感觉vm中的ubuntu特别卡呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377085 宿主机CPU是Athlon2 X3的，内存8G，分配给虚拟机2G，硬盘做的raid5，读写速度测试也不错，但是就是特别卡，开个chromium都要半天……但是装的Windows平台的都很快，硬 …
<AlmondShell> if_else:  我比较好奇。。|while  这样会有一个subshell？没注意过。。
<GNUdog> adam8157, ping
<adam8157> GNUdog: pong
<GNUdog> adam8157, 你最后是怎么解决大容量 mailbox 的问题的啊？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 缓存header就完了, 没啥特殊处理啊
<GNUdog> adam8157, 就缓存 header 而已？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 是啊 https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.muttrc
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: dotfiles/.muttrc at master · adam8157/dotfiles · GitHub
<GNUdog> adam8157, 好吧，我现在被那些邮件折腾的够呛
<if_else> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/134101
<if_else> AlmondShell: 兄，有的
<adam8157> GNUdog: 不过我分folder了, 最多的folder也就几千封而已
<if_else> 上面是我测试的几个方法
<if_else> 貌似都不行
<GNUdog> adam8157, 看来是比你的多了
<adam8157> GNUdog: gmail里头可以设置嘛, imap只同步最新的多少封
<adam8157> GNUdog: 找点吃的去, afk
<GNUdog> adam8157, 就知道吃
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<gfrog> GNUdog: 狗狗
<adam8157> GNUdog: back
<adam8157> gfrog: 棍儿刮
<GNUdog> gfrog, 蛙蛙
<gfrog> adam8157: 你们过两天搬不？
<adam8157> gfrog: nope
<freeflying> gfrog: adam8157 Du Xizhen 你们认识吗
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，果然是大组啊，稳如泰山
<GNUdog> adam8157, gfrog 七楼开发出来了啊？
<adam8157> gfrog: 你们才大 100认
<gfrog> freeflying: 似乎听过这名字啊，貌似现在不在RH了吧。。
<gfrog> GNUdog: 嗯，据说搞了一坨小座位，要把某些组扔下去
<adam8157> freeflying: staff roster里没这个人
<GNUdog> gfrog, 你们就是其一咯？
<freeflying> adam8157: staff roaster是啥
<adam8157> freeflying: 员工花名册
<gfrog> GNUdog: 还好不是。
<GNUdog> gfrog, 那是？
<freeflying> adam8157: 他去年离职的
<gfrog> freeflying: 那是蛋蛋遇到美女同事之后必翻的地方。
<freeflying> adam8157: 去了motorola mobility
<gfrog> freeflying: 哦，那就是了.
<adam8157> freeflying: 然后你要把他招安?
<adam8157> gfrog: jboss的人差点爆发了都
<gfrog> ad
<freeflying> adam8157: 我正在面试他
<MeaCulpa> jboss
<gfrog> adam8157: 差点？是已经。
<adam8157> gfrog: 没有肉身攻击嘛
<MeaCulpa> jboss那里来了美女？
<gfrog> freeflying: 这是啥情况。。。 Du总又跳了？ 哈哈。
<adam8157> freeflying: 0_0 啧啧 去发财了哦
<adam8157> gfrog: 你们组的啊
<freeflying> adam8157: gfrog lol
<freeflying> gfrog: 他以前在RH做得啥
<gfrog> adam8157: 你还真不怕乱子大。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 记得是运维相关的，不过不太清楚。 不熟，没见过本人。
 * adam8157 你看, 都嫌钱少去C家
<gfrog> adam8157: 不是我们组，不是eng-ops就是IT。
<freeflying> gfrog: 纯的op?
<gfrog> freeflying: 不清楚。。 我来没多久他就走了
<gfrog> adam8157: C家？
<adam8157> gfrog: freeflying 家不就是C家么
<gfrog> adam8157: 哪个C？
<adam8157> gfrog: 可那你扣
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋，难怪你要找人当翻译。。。。 @@
<freeflying> gfrog: 蛋蛋忽悠你的吧
<adam8157> GNUdog: nnnd 刚下载texlive 2011 dvd, 发现2012下周发布...
<cfy> adam8157: 这个还用自己下的？
<adam8157> cfy: 办公室的fedora, 还是dvd比较方便
<cfy> adam8157: 找实习生下嘛
<adam8157> cfy: ...
<AlmondShell> if_else: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/134103
<CyrusYzGTt> ...額，， fedora的還是 2007的路過
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ...額，， fedora的還是 texlive'2007的路過
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 所以嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 叫你你升級 fedora的源
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 叫你去升級 fedora的源
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 相信我, 用dvd要方便得多
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 好吧，，
<Cherrot> 难道是我眼花了？ 今天用WebQQ，提示我最好换用https，结果https://web.qq.com 访问不了啊
<kk> Cherrot,啥网址y ["500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError . IN gettitle"]
<linvnew> 谁时bot?
<Cherrot> linvnew: 你头顶那个就是啊
<afk_always> 看出老k是python了
<afk_always> https:/
<ofan> ruby
<ofan> kk: 代码
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 好熱啊，我出去冰室吃冰沙，， 鄉下地方還真熱，NND，，誰說只有城市纔有熱島效應
<ofan> kk: 源码
<linvnew> Cherrot: 谢谢，我想和他了两句。
<linvnew> kk: 你好。
<kk> ofan, 我听不懂。  ㍨ 
<linvnew> kk: 可以了两句吗？
<linvnew> kk: ？
<linvnew> kk: 你为什么不说话？
<kk> linvnew, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍨ 
 * afk_always 刷屏之后, kk肯定会和你说话的. 
 * afk_always 还附送78秒的buf
<Cherrot> kk: where is your source code?
<AlmondShell> ..
<linvnew> 我是来完成任务的，打扰大家的话请多多原谅。
<AlmondShell> = =啥任务
<AlmondShell> 不打扰。。大多数挂着的。。偶尔看看
<kk> Cherrot, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍨ 
<afk_always> linvnew: 什么任务? 还需要调戏kk?
<huntxu> linvnew: 你完成任務了，獲得新手光環
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • gparted分区出错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377090 最后还是决定了用xfs，但是分区的时候出了各种问题。下面是错误信息： Code: 在 /dev/sdb 上建立 主分区 #1 (xfs, 1.79 TiB)  00:00:01    ( 错误 )         创建空分区  00:00:01    ( 成功 )         路径：/dev/sdb1 起始位置： …
<GNUdog> adam8157, congs
<linvnew> 查看最新未读帖子[一星]到#ubuntu-cn的irc频道去和bot聊几句 就是这个任务
<GNUdog>  再下载就好了啊
<ofan> linvnew: ..
<ofan> linvnew: 完成任务就跑？
<linvnew> ofan: 我去完成下一个任务了。
<ofan> linvnew: 额
<ofan> linvnew: 做任务有奖励？
<linvnew> 没有啊！
<AlmondShell> 这任务   = =我还真去看了下。。。类似新手引导性质
<linvnew> [一星]使用Telnet打开网站和发一封邮件
<ofan> linvnew: ...那你还这么积极
<linvnew> 这个没有成功。
<if_else> AlmondShell: 兄，你的方法不错，找了中间文件做桥，谢谢了
<AlmondShell> if_else: 不客气:)
<if_else> AlmondShell: 使用 for 循环，也是可以的
<ofan> [两星]加入irc城管大队
<linvnew> ofan: 底子差，多学学，^_o
<if_else> AlmondShell: 可能，while / for 这两个还是各有适用场景的，呵呵
<nyfair> 话说上次谁找我游戏汉化来着
<nyfair> 最近开始闲了
<AlmondShell> if_else: for 和while差不多。。 for((i=0;i<$num;i++)) do..done
<if_else> AlmondShell: 这是 C 的样式，我是 for line in `sed ... file`
<stardiviner> if_else: 好像是说有一种是一定会执行循环体,有一种有可能根本不执行循环提
<debianer> nyfair 帮忙做个江恩六方图
<AlmondShell> if_else: 恩，只是这个案例里你本来就需要一个计数器，C样式这种方便嘛
<AlmondShell> stardiviner: 看条件成立情况的吧
<stardiviner> AlmondShell: 详细的忘了,但是确实是这个的差别,条件下是否会执行内部的循环体
<samul> exit
<adam8157> gfrog: kvm的guest怎么查host的ip或者name
<adam8157> huntxu: ^^
<ofan> http://internet.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=12/06/06/0323240&from=rss
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Solidot | 嫌犯被捕前仍在浏览色情
<gfrog> adam8157: 你怎么总要做这么高难度的动作。。。
<if_else> AlmondShell: 简单计数ok 的，但是这个迭代文本行的
<gfrog> adam8157: 按说一般是查不到的，除非host告诉guest了。
<debianer> nyfair 可以吗，做个江恩六方的矢量图
<adam8157> gfrog: 我猜也是...
<huntxu> adam8157: 我才問過蛙蛙
<adam8157> gfrog: http://douban.fm/?cid=1000516
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 豆瓣FM - Beta
<ofan> debianer: ...
<GNUdog> adam8157, 你感觉可能么？屁民是不能查官员的隐私的
<gfrog> huntxu: 胡须叔，你赶脚ovirt那个gerrit用起来肿末样？有木有啥不方便的地方？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 神比喻
<debianer> ofan 老大，给个好用的vpn
<huntxu> gfrog: team內部用郵件列表 = =
<gfrog> huntxu: 我们也maillist，不过发来发去几个版本之后就乱掉了，特别是有人不按线索发帖的时候。
<gfrog> huntxu: 所以想搞个review系统。。
<huntxu> gfrog: 拿根鎯頭敲他
<debianer> ofan 我这pptp似乎不好用
<huntxu> gfrog: 從一開始規範就沒事啊，上gerrit有點誇張
<gfrog> huntxu: 总不能次次敲吧，那不把人打死了。。
<huntxu> gfrog: 不遵守規則就敲
<gfrog> huntxu: 有人屡教不改。。。 木办法啊 @@
<huntxu> gfrog: 我們也考慮過用gerrit
<huntxu> gfrog: 結果發現太煩人了...
<gfrog> huntxu: 我都当了很多次黑脸啦。 不按线索发帖的、写summary不带我们规定的前缀的、不好好写commit log的，越发的发现现在的team不太靠谱。
<gfrog> huntxu: 烦人？ 哪方面？
<adam8157> gfrog: 同情
<huntxu> gfrog: 靠，我們說幾次之後都按規矩來了
<GNUdog> gfrog, 谁叫你们组人那么多
<huntxu> gfrog: 就是覺得多一個系統維護很煩 = =
<AlmondShell> if_else: 看一下这个 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/134104
<GNUdog> 而且这个我感觉是需要组长强制的
<gfrog> GNUdog: 我们一个team才6-7个人好伐。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 肉身攻击
<gfrog> GNUdog: 组长自己就很少遵守 @_@
<GNUdog> gfrog, 那你就哭吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 我說了拿鎯頭敲了
 * gfrog 下午还遇到一个发了v2的patch结果是给v1打patch的。。。 
<gfrog> adam8157: huntxu 你们都太暴力了 @_@
<adam8157> GNUdog: v1 v2不该是独立的么...
<huntxu> gfrog: 好奇葩
<gfrog> adam8157: 显然该独立啊。
<GNUdog> adam8157, 亲，你回复错了
<huntxu> gfrog: 我們已經typo都要求重發了
<huntxu> gfrog: 列表上線才一個月咧
<gfrog> huntxu: 多一个系统的话。。。 会不会解决某些让人讨厌的问题呢？ 我们这边另起炉灶搞自己的工具的现象比较高，所以只要能解决问题，不是太在乎工具多，哈哈。
<gfrog> huntxu: typo显然要重发，不过每次都有新typo很让人抓狂啊。
<huntxu> gfrog: gerrit能解決，但是要維護啊
<huntxu> gfrog: 還要git技能過關...
<gfrog> huntxu: 维护？ 维护神马？
<huntxu> gfrog: 基本上和用git send-email的難度系數一樣
<gfrog> huntxu: 跟git关系很紧密嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 你们git加个hook吧, commit乱写的直接refused
<huntxu> gfrog: 總要出人去部署gerrit，出問題有人看吧
<gfrog> huntxu: git send-email很难嘛 @_@
<gfrog> huntxu: 这个。。。 在我们这边发ticket呼叫IT空中支援就行了。
<huntxu> gfrog: git send-email能用的話v1和v2就不會不獨立了... = =
<freeflying> adam8157: 下次我写个为啥我要放弃KDE, 投奔Unity
<gfrog> adam8157: 都木有push到git repo里，git hook管不到啊。
<adam8157> freeflying: kde 太复杂
<huntxu> gfrog: gerrit不是本來就給git用的麽 = =
<adam8157> gfrog: 下次我写个我为啥不用DE
<adam8157> freeflying: ^^
<gfrog> huntxu: 我对这事也很好奇，肿末发出来patch for patch的。。。
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • World IPv6 Launch Day! http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377096 Quote: Major Internet service providers (ISPs), home networking equipment manufacturers, and web companies around the world are coming together to permanently enable IPv6 for their products and services by 6 June 2012. Organized by the Internet Society, and building on the succes …
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: ...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你写个你为啥不用Linux
<adam8157> lol
 * MeaCulpa 一个版本管理软件自身需要啥【技能过关】，逆天
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我写个我为啥不用git
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你这异端
 * gfrog 下雨了。 
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你去商场买衣服，遇到个营业员，那厮上下大量你，说，你技术不过关，穿不了我卖的衣服。这样的衣服永远卖不掉
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我是用户，不用lick 大腕ass
<adam8157> gfrog: 是么
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 恩，外头有人打伞，披塑料布，顶书
<adam8157> gfrog: great
<if_else> 各位兄台，我想对 lastlog 中输出的 时间格式 重新格式化：
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<if_else> 是因为 awk 过滤出 时间来 如何调用 系统的 date 工具来处理？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 一个版本管理系统，居然有那么多教程，书，洋洋洒洒上万字...逆天
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我就没看过书
<if_else> lastlog -t 365|sed -e '1d'|awk -F'   +' '{ cmd="date +"%F %T" $4";systerm(cmd)}'
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: adam8157 我也木看过。。 （虽然经常google
<if_else> 我用上面的方式不行
<MeaCulpa> 书店里书多...看了恶心
<MeaCulpa> 话说，这sed -e 在干嘛...
<ofan> 谁gmail收到警告了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 恭喜
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我经常受到，还有啥，有人从意大利登陆我帐号啥的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 贵摸那个clearcase还是cleancase的东东，是不是也爆复杂啊？
<ofan> MeaCulpa: ...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 有些是app
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不知，不用，收购的，Rational, 大轮子
<MeaCulpa> 无所谓我没啥重要信息
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我们不像你们...我们公司只提供windows...还要装一堆垃圾
<MeaCulpa> msysgit真侮辱人，好大一个对话框问我要不要帮我处理/r/n
<MeaCulpa> 用git 人难道会输出个/r...
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: 因为 .gitconf 没有配置 lineend么？
<XSI> q
<MeaCulpa> Cherrot: 因为installer认为用户可能没意识到这个问题
<XSI> wc
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 用git的人不会，但是win上所有编辑器都默认用/r/n
<AlmondShell> if_else: 把 源数据 和 处理后期望得到的数据 贴一下吧
<yall> 是\r\n吧
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: UE和notepad++之类都会明示的
<MeaCulpa> yall: 恩
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: notepad呢？
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: msysgit那个unicode文件名的问题解决了没？
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 不知道
<ofan> 不知道notepad有什么好的
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: notepad我没用过，不知道
<ofan> 不知道notepad++有什么好的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 没啥好，不要钱，反华
<MeaCulpa> ofan: Scintilla用的很多
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 那为什么很多人用
<AlmondShell> 下班下班
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 人家就口头呼应下少数民族同胞，哪里反华了？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我想, 抵制奥运会的中国人也不少吧 没必要扣反华的帽子
<if_else> AlmondShell: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/134106
<if_else> AlmondShell: 兄，这是我现在处理的数据，我想在 awk 里面，调用系统的 date 命令，对 awk 过滤处理的变量进行操作输出
<AlmondShell> if_else: 额，贴的我先收着，今天还没解决的话，明天再讨论。。俺下班回家去了，最近家里不能上网，悲催。。
<AlmondShell> if_else: 88
<AlmondShell> all 88
<if_else> AlmondShell: 兄，bb，谢谢鸟...
<nyfair> 最近有人找我写galgame引擎，我不会写代码啊，应该从哪里入门？
<ofan> galgame不是一堆制作工具么
<nyfair> 就是做这种制作工具啊
<ofan> py+lua
<ofan> pygame
<ofan> lua写剧情脚本
<debianer> 1
<cfy> debianer: 长沙干旱么？
<cfy> debianer: 水多么？
<cfy> debianer: 长沙政府怎么样？
<debianer> cfy 我们准备抗大旱
<cfy> debianer: 啥。。。干旱啊。。。
<debianer> cfy 错了，是大洪灾
<cfy> debianer: 额
<cfy> debianer: 那长沙治安怎么样？政府怎么样？
<cfy> debianer: 湖南大学的图书馆怎么样？
<nyfair> 现在lua写剧情，但是引擎内部得弄点c或c++之类的吧。.net应该也行
<ofan> 用c++你得考虑好
<debianer> cfy 治安一直都好。湖南大学图书馆很大，但书我不怎么去看
<cfy> debianer: 哦。了解了
<cfy> debianer: 最后一个问题，湖南人是不是喜欢说：不鸟你？
<nyfair> 显示图片，播放音乐，渲染文字，有这3条就够了吧
<debianer> cfy 现在我都住邵阳，但经常去长沙
<cfy> debianer: 嗯
<debianer> cfy 湖大图书馆杂志多，我以前经常借《女友》看，很不错的杂志
<debianer> cfy 图书馆有16层
<cfy> debianer: 哇塞，碉堡了。。。。
<ofan> nyfair: 关键是用c++
<nyfair> 为什么？
<nyfair> 我觉得用flash都行
<cfy> debianer: 16层都开放的？
<stardiviner> 请问在QQ空间里的那种在图片上添加注释的是啥功能? 名字,多的我自己搜
<byNcz> 可以用画图软件来做吧
<cfy> debianer: 你是把两个图书馆的楼层加一起了吧
<cfy> debianer: http://lib.hnu.cn/introduce/lib_layout.jsp
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 湖南大学图书馆-馆藏分布
<byNcz> 下班了 撤了
<ofan> nyfair: 你说要用c++
<cfy> debianer: 16层的图书馆真心碉堡了
<byNcz> bye
<debianer> cfy  大部分开方，只有地下室和最上面几层没开放好像。现在我好多年没去了
<cfy> debianer: 哦？
<cfy> debianer: 湖大的藏书量没有我们学校的多。。。
<cfy> debianer: http://lib.wzu.edu.cn/new/cms/news_view.asp?newsid=30
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 本馆概况
<cfy> debianer: http://lib.hnu.cn/searchinfo/tushu.jsp
<debianer> cfy 湖大的图书馆空而无物
<cfy> debianer: 那也还好吧。有110万了
<debianer> cfy 你是啥学校？
<cfy> debianer: 温大的一个独立学院
<cfy> debianer: 可以用温大的图书馆
<stardiviner> 腾讯反应好快啊, http://www.189works.com/article-48535-1.html
<kk> stardiviner,啥网址y ["footer is not found . IN gettitle"]
<debianer> cfy 温州大学有钱，一年就能买一百万小人书
<cfy> debianer: 不要这样子嘛
<debianer> cfy 我们学校千多年历史了！
<debianer> 有千年校史的只有两所大学
<cfy> debianer: 还有另外一所呢？
<debianer> cfy 在欧洲那边，过去是修道院
<cfy> debianer: 哦。。
<debianer> cfy 岳麓书院就在我们学校中间，我以前喜欢去书院晨读
<cfy> debianer: 不错
<ofan> debianer: 什么学校
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • 怎样用cd安装 ubuntu12.04-alternate-i386 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377100 现在用的就是ubuntu，想用alternate安装ubuntu12.04，因为听说alternate稳定，并且反映速度快。 我的如下做法没能成功安装ubuntu，请大家帮忙…… 1：下载 ubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.iso 2：把iso文件刻录到了c …
<cfy> ofan: 湖南大学。。。
<debianer> 清末將相很多出自岳麓书院
<ofan> 奥
<debianer> 曾国藩兄弟，左宗棠，郭嵩涛，等等，都岳麓书院毕业的
<debianer> 中兴將相，什九湖湘！
<cfy> ofan: 我们学校把pptp封了。。。
<ofan> cfy: 封端口吧
<cfy> ofan: 不是端口
<debianer> 我们这也封pptp了
<ofan> 不太可能了
<cfy> ofan: 我建立链接，连加密的都连上了，突然断了
<cfy> ofan: ?
<ofan> pptp用的ppp封装
<cfy> ofan: ppp是用来做什么的？
<ofan> ppp应用很广泛
<debianer> cfy 和我公司一样
<cfy> ofan: 我说局域网
<cfy> debianer: 我知道，那天，不是我也参与了
<debianer> cfy 嗯，谢谢
<cfy> debianer: 不用谢
<afk_always> cfy: 定下来考研方向没?
<afk_always> cfy: 那天你回宿舍之后
<cfy> afk_always: 通信吧
<afk_always> cfy: .....
<ofan> 通信。。
<cfy> afk_always: 计算机搞的跟文科一样
<afk_always> cfy: 软件呀
<cfy> afk_always: ４们基础课全是背的
<afk_always> cfy: 大数据什么的
<cfy> afk_always: 顶不住
<nyfair> 学这个没钱啊
<cfy> afk_always: 真实大数据量。。。。
<afk_always> cfy: 确实背的多
<cfy> nyfair: 学通信没钱？
<ofan> cfy: 通信也都背的
<cfy> ofan: 考研的时候不用
 * afk_always 本科都是背吧
<cfy> ofan: 信号与系统
<cfy> afk_always: 等我读完了，给你当实习生
<afk_always> cfy: 毛线
<afk_always> cfy: 到时候我指不定在哪儿呢
<ofan> cfy: 我觉得cs也应该设置信号与系统
<cfy> afk_always: 毛线是什么意思？
<nyfair> cfy: 应该给他当女仆
<afk_always> cfy: 胡扯的意思吧... 我也不清楚...
<cfy> ofan: cs要信息与系统干啥？
<afk_always> nyfair: 你来吧~~  吼吼~
<cfy> afk_always: 哦。你在哪，我都可以当实习生阿
<ofan> cfy: 有用
<nyfair> afk_always: 你先自爆下
<cfy> ofan: 我觉得没马克思有用
<nyfair> 自曝
<afk_always> cfy: ... 我一个本科生, 怎么可能让你一个研究生来当实习生...
<ofan> cfy: 为毛
<afk_always> nyfair: ... 活命要紧
<nyfair> afk_always: 嘛嘛，三人行，必有我师
<cfy> ofan: 当管理层用的到
<cfy> afk_always: ....
<afk_always> cfy: ... 管理用毛马克思了..
<cfy> ofan: 你说说为啥信号与系统有用？
<ofan> cfy: 你怎么想的
<ofan> cfy: 你学过不知道有没有用？
<cfy> ofan: 我说对cs
<cfy> ofan: 电子当然有用
<nyfair> 信号与系统当然有用啦，你寂寞的时候，给右手做下傅立叶变换就成了妹妹，左手做下拉普拉斯变换就成了姐姐
<ofan> cfy: 写软件
<ofan> 图形处理
<cfy> ofan: 写软件。。。
<cfy> ofan: 图形处理。。。
<imadper> cfy: 各种波形处理吧...
<ofan> 音频处理
<cfy> ofan: 好吧，cs应该精通各个科目
<cfy> 嗯
<ofan> cfy: 你不信算了
<cfy> 一般来说写个软件，连算法都不用会
<cfy> ofan: 我信。
<cfy> 我怎么不信。。。
<cfy> 我就学这个的。。
<imadper> cfy: 你不是学马克思的吗?~
<cfy> imadper: ofan: 各种学籍管理系统
<cfy> imadper: ofan: 业余学习马克思
<imadper> cfy: 学籍管理系统, 你用lisp直接秒杀了
<ofan> cfy: 自暴自弃了？
<cfy> ofan: 没阿。java作业。。
<cfy> imadper: 。。。。要用java
<ofan> cfy: 学了点马哲就没节操了
<cfy> ofan: ...
<imadper> ofan: 节操这种东西...
<ofan> 难道学校教什么你才学什么
<ofan> 那4年还不如打dota
<cfy> imadper: ofan也开始扯起来了。。。
 * cfy 围观ofan发飙
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 帮忙看看我的fstab http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377102 UUID=2b56bfec-2335-4999-b4b7-ca8dee2af292 / ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 1 errors=remount-ro 是什么意思？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2012-06-06 10:21
<ofan> cfy: 这不叫扯
<imadper> ofan: dota我强项!
<imadper> cfy: 技术上的东西, 学什么都有点儿用
<cfy> imadper: 是阿
<imadper> cfy: 哪怕只是能多跟面试官扯一句也有用
<ofan> 学校教的从来没正经学过
<cfy> imadper: 嗯
<cfy> ofan: 你翻墙了么。。。
<cfy> ofan: 你不翻墙了么。。。
<ofan> cfy: 翻墙了也一样
<imadper> ofan: 不翻墙就不一样了, 真的
<cfy> ofan: ....
<ofan> cfy: 学校教的跟实际用的还是有很多不一样
<imadper> ofan: 虽然跟实际用的不一样, 但是游泳
<cfy> ofan: 我早知道了
<imadper> s/游泳/有用/g
<ofan> 有很多还是很久的东西
<imadper> s/久/旧/
<ofan> 竟然教lisp
<cfy> 翻墙的就别说了。。。
<cfy> 。。。。。。
<cfy> 我去。。。。。
<cfy> 打到ofan
<ofan> 卧槽学这玩意有什么用
<imadper> s/到/倒/1
<ofan> 能找到工作吗
<cfy> 可以
<cfy> 还真行
<ofan> cfy: 那你去找个
 * imadper 支持 cfy 和 ofan 决斗!
<ofan> cfy: 绝对支持你
<cfy> ofan: 你就一个lisp黑
<ofan> cfy: 我没黑
<cfy> ofan: 广学学个C也找不到工作
<ofan> 除了java我没黑过
<cfy> ofan: 光学个C也找不到工作
<ofan> 但是最近发现java也有很好的东西
<imadper> cfy: 实习生的话,  基本功扎实也挺好的, 不算太难找工作
<cfy> ofan: 各种lisper都找到工作了
<ofan> cfy: 那是找到工作才变lisper的
<cfy> ofan: .....
<cfy> ofan: 你这太扯了。。。
<ofan> cfy: 你才扯
<cfy> ofan: 你们学的啥方言？
<ofan> cfy: 只是教fp的时候教了点fp
<ofan> cfy: 只是教fp的时候教了点lisp
<cfy> ofan: 你们学的啥方言？
<ofan> cfy: 最原始的lisp,没有方言
<cfy> ofan: 好nb阿
<ofan> 我们不用lisp写东西，只是教学
<cfy> ofan: 好nb阿
<ofan> cfy: 还行吧
<imadper> cfy: 最原始的lisp是什么?
<imadper> cfy: golden lisp?
<cfy> imadper: 我怎么知道
<cfy> imadper: 我学的是cl
<cfy> imadper: 还有emacs lisp
<imadper> cfy: 我在我们学校图书馆见过一本, 很老, 0.82元的一本书, golden lisp
<cfy> imadper: 啥lisp-1 lisp-2的，完全不懂。。。
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。。
<imadper> cfy: 你可以去学一学
<cfy> imadper: 我们学校有个ms出的visual lisp杀的
<cfy> imadper: 我们学校有个ms出的visual lisp啥的
<ofan> 只是用lisp写fp
<ofan> 没有环境，算不上一个完整语言
<MaskRay> ofan: 你们是不是用sicp和the little schemer
<imadper> cfy: 那是写autocad插件的还是啥?
<cfy> imadper: 不知道
<ofan> MaskRay: 不知道
<ofan> MaskRay: 我全看的ppt
<cfy> ppt
<imadper> ppt
<cfy> 竟然不是pdf
<ofan> 还有个两页pdf定义的pascal
<ofan> mini pascal
<MaskRay> ofan: pascal有啥值得学的？
<ofan> cfy: 上课都放ppt
<ofan> MaskRay: 教学用
<ofan> MaskRay: 我也觉得没用，就简单看看
<\b> PL/I
<cfy> imadper: 还是通信好考
<cfy> imadper: MaskRay: 计算机基础那四门。。。。。文科阿。。。。。
<pine_> 1204英文版默认中文字体觉得好看么？
<imadper> cfy: 但是你背下来也是有用的
<imadper> cfy: 网络, 操作系统的基本概念背一背不是很正常吗?
<cfy> imadper: 你这样说。。。我又要开始就结了
<cfy> 纠结
<imadper> cfy: 可是, 你不觉得说的很有道理吗?
<imadper> cfy: 写软件, 读研, 找个好点儿的导师, 钱少不了的
<imadper> cfy: 导师接各种项目, 你就写就行了
<ofan> 读研干嘛
<imadper> cfy: 这样出去之后又有经验
<ofan> imadper: 很多老师都不会写
<imadper> ofan: 对呀,  所以才让研究生写.
<imadper> ofan: 这怎么了?
<ofan> imadper: 研究生说只会vb
<cfy> imadper: 那搞通信呢？
<imadper> cfy: 不清楚...
<cfy> ofan: 谁说只会vb
<imadper> cfy: 软件这条路这么好走...
<imadper> ofan: 我们学校的老师标配是matlab
<ofan> 研究生跟我说的
<cfy> ofan: 太弱了吧
<ofan> 去年交给一研究生，就说写过vb,c#
<cfy> ofan: 骗你呢
<cfy> ofan: 人家说不定精通vb和c#呢
<imadper> ofan: 走.net路线的, 会vb和c#很正常吧
<cfy> ofan: 用vb写过xp
<cfy> ofan: 用c#写过win7
<ofan> cfy: 没骗，后来老师又找我说那研究生接不了
<cfy> ofan: 人家觉得活没前途
<imadper> cfy: 研究生很多很弱的倒是真的... 比如我们学校
<ofan> cfy: 有钱赚
<ofan> imadper: 博士生都有很弱的
<cfy> imadper: 嗯。一流大学生，二流研究生，三流博士
<cfy> imadper: 比如 MaskRay 那个学校。。。
<ofan> imadper: 除了用matlab搞搞数据几乎什么都不会
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 这个我承认
<cfy> imadper: 研究生比不过大学生，博士比不过研究生
<ofan> imadper: nb的其实都是本科就很努力的
<imadper> cfy: 我们学校是这个样子
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 还是一起劝cfy别读研了
<ofan> 但是看学校
<imadper> cfy: 你现在已经比我们学校很多研究生厉害了
<ofan> 本科的话，什么学校不太重要
<cfy> ofan: 你又乱说。。。
<imadper> cfy: 我们学校在华南也算是个不错的了, 研究生都那么水..
<ofan> cfy: 绝对没乱说
<cfy> ofan: 不是985,211,国内直接不要你
<ofan> cfy: 谁不要？
<cfy> ofan: 各种公司阿，单位阿。谁要阿。。。
<ofan> cfy: 本科都一样，基本看个人，非985的不必211的差
<cfy> imadper: 唉，本科里，我弱暴了。。。
<imadper> cfy: 至少比我强...
<imadper> cfy: 我现在就想混口饭吃
<cfy> imadper: 。。。
<ofan> 为什么我还没收到gmail的警告
<alpha080> 就你这小样。。。
<alpha080> 签名了没？围观了没？喊口号了没？
 * Cherrot 显示器水波纹了…… 果然便宜没好货
<Lynn> ..- -新手驾到
<Cherrot> Lynn: 好熟悉的名字。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 处理内核源码的目录在哪？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377104 很多软件配置时都要在内核中修改。 即 cd /usr/src/linux-2.4。 但是我找不到这个目录，只有 /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-8 和usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic. 是哪个目录？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zuiqiangzhe — 2012-06-06 …
<zer4tul> ofan: 咱这样的都是党国懒得管的
<Lynn> - -党国好
<Lynn> 党国的人民更好
<Lynn> 党国的妞非常好
<zer4tul> cfy: 打算考研？
<cfy> zer4tul: 是阿
<zer4tul> cfy: 如果没有一个好导师，还是别取的好
<zer4tul> cfy: 不过好像朝内的好导师比大熊猫少
<imadper> zer4tul: 学历/学校也是有必要的...
<cfy> zer4tul: 为了学历和文凭
<cfy> zer4tul: 本科学校太差了
<zer4tul> imadper: 这就看打算去哪混了，如果混事业单位，必需
<zer4tul> cfy: 比我学校差的应该不多
<cfy> zer4tul: 你啥学校？现在啥出处？
<zer4tul> cfy: 如果不打算混事业单位，区别不大
<zer4tul> cfy: 重庆工商大学
<cfy> zer4tul: 哦。是么.
<cfy> zer4tul: 你在开玩笑吧。。。
<zer4tul> cfy: 出处嘛……没有
<zer4tul> cfy: 咋了？
<cfy> zer4tul: 我恰恰是比你的还差的
<cfy> zer4tul: 温州大学 瓯江学院。。。
<zer4tul> cfy: 好吧
<zydingxiaomei> 我来签到了
<zer4tul> cfy: 但是貌似我本科是英语……
<zer4tul> cfy: 从我现在的工作来看，我完全就算是没上过大学
<cfy> zer4tul: 啥叫貌似。。。。
<zer4tul> cfy: 我记得是
<cfy> zer4tul: 那是，一些公司要求英语好。。。
<zer4tul> cfy: 虽然也没学啥东西
<zydingxiaomei> 你是做啥工作的？
<cfy> zer4tul: linux啥的自学即可
<zer4tul> cfy: 呃……你觉得每年都挂英语的人英语会好到哪儿取？
<cfy> zer4tul: ....
<cfy> zer4tul: 学英语，你挂英语？
<cfy> zer4tul: 开玩笑吧。。。
<zydingxiaomei> 为啥你们发言都有颜色？
<zer4tul> cfy: 嗯
<zer4tul> cfy: 因为我从大二开始就没怎么上课
<cfy> zer4tul: 我那差学校。。。我英语专业都没资格取得。。。
<cfy> zer4tul: 所以你nb了嘛 :D
<zer4tul> cfy: 除了第一年挂了数学以外，每年都挂英语
<zer4tul> :-D
<xiaolong> 晚上好！！
<cfy> zer4tul: ...............
<zer4tul> zydingxiaomei: 开玩笑吧，我发的字没颜色
<zer4tul> cfy: 不过除了英语，我也没啥可挂的了
<zydingxiaomei> zer4tul:那是系统自己弄的了？
<xiaolong> 用wine玩dota时怎么会初始化失败？
<cfy> zer4tul: 不就是英语课么。。
<zydingxiaomei> 新概念英语
<zer4tul> cfy: 呃……好像还有英美文化深恶没的
<zer4tul> cfy: 呃……好像还有英美文化什么的
<zer4tul> cfy: 说实话都是鬼扯
<cfy> zer4tul: ...
<zer4tul> cfy: 根据某些同学的说法，遇到一个龊导师，完全就是浪费2年帮他廉价打工
<zer4tul> cfy: 啥也学不到
<zer4tul> cfy: 所以考研慎重啊
 * zer4tul 回家
<cfy> zer4tul: 先考上再说吧。。。。打工的话，，，，那就辍学嘛。。。
<cfy> zer4tul: 你还没工作？
<zer4tul> cfy: 囧
<zer4tul> cfy: 工作6年了都
<cfy> zer4tul: 哦。
<imtxc> zer4tul: 刚进来,以为你辞职了呢..
 * zer4tul 突然感觉自己好老
<zer4tul> imtxc: ……
<imtxc> zer4tul: 工作时间是我的365倍.
<zer4tul> imtxc: 话说还真有这想法
<zer4tul> imtxc: 在考虑离开帝都
<imtxc> zer4tul: 为嘛? 想去哪?
<zer4tul> imtxc: 北方气候实在美发适应，而且tmd房租杀人的贵
<imtxc> zer4tul: 房租  唉, 你结婚没?
<zer4tul> imtxc: 结了啊
<imtxc> zer4tul: 都在北京?
<zer4tul> imtxc: 大学4年仅有的收获之一
<zer4tul> imtxc: 嗯
<imtxc> zer4tul: 哇, 这么牛,大学同学...
<zer4tul> imtxc: 嗯
<zer4tul> imtxc: 不是一个专业的
 * imtxc 这个...
<zer4tul> imtxc: 我们班的女生我都认不全
<imtxc> zer4tul: 当然了, 计算机专业能找到个什么样的妹子.
<zer4tul> imtxc: -_- 好吧，我刚说过，我是英语专业的
<zer4tul> imtxc: 妹子相当多
<imtxc> zer4tul: 我了个擦
<ofan> zer4tul: 是妹子？
<imtxc> 我说怎么认不全
<zer4tul> ofan: -_- 谣言就是这么来的
<zer4tul> imtxc: ^_^
<imtxc> zer4tul: 英语专业, 基本全女人.
<zer4tul> imtxc: 嗯，我们班就8个男生
<imtxc> 怀疑 zer4tul 也变了..
<alpha080> 8个太多了吧
<zer4tul> alpha080: 男生最多的一个班了
<zer4tul> alpha080: 另外有个班1个男生
<zer4tul> alpha080: 那哥们还常年不上课
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 用wget从网上下载的压缩包在哪 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377106 下载后找不到在哪了 统计信息: 发表于 由 zuiqiangzhe — 2012-06-06 19:30
<ofan> zer4tul: 介绍给我几个吧
<imtxc> zer4tul: alpha080 ..
<imtxc> ofan: 洋妞不好?
<zer4tul> ofan: 开玩笑吧……都快30了
<alpha080> zer4tul: 那一旷课老师就知道了。。。
<zer4tul> alpha080: 嗯
<ofan> zer4tul: 那......
<ofan> zer4tul: 也行的啊····
<zer4tul> ofan: 哇……
<zer4tul> ofan: 回头给你打听打听，看还有正常的没
<ofan> zer4tul: 好的啊
<Freebuilder> 有电蚊拍就是爽，拍得过瘾啊！
<ofan> Freebuilder: +1
<zer4tul> ofan: 我不能保证介绍的一定正常啊
<imadper> .................................................................................................................................... ofan .......................................................................................................................
<ofan> Freebuilder: 在家一个人也能啪啪啪了
<zer4tul> ofan: 如果发现是les或者bi，别赖我
<Freebuilder> ofan, 电蚊子！
<alpha080> 。。
<zer4tul> Freebuilder: ……爱好真特别
<ofan> imadper: 洋妞好
<ofan> imadper: 肾不好
<Freebuilder> 吸我的血，我要报仇！
<ofan> 打错了
<ArchHelp> 求助~~我安的arch里竟然不能用ps命令~~
<ofan> imtxc:
<zydingxiaomei> 电子蚊子
<imadper> of
<ArchHelp> 太诡异了。。
<ofan> imtxc: 洋妞好，肾不好
<imadper> ofan: ..也是
<imtxc> ofan: 那你还让他介绍.
<alpha080> Freebuilder: 你可以吸蚊子的血，，
<imtxc> ofan: 毒娘啊都是.
<zydingxiaomei> 你也可以生吃了它
<ArchHelp> 大家有经验的表点建议啊
<Freebuilder> alpha080, 君子报仇，是要讲究方式的。
<alpha080> 生吃不好，红烧吧
<zer4tul> Freebuilder: 要报仇的话，应该吸它的血才对
<zydingxiaomei> 母蚊子就娶了吧
<alpha080> Freebuilder:公的阉掉，母的你懂的
<zer4tul> ArchHelp: pacman -S procps-ng
<zydingxiaomei> 你的意思是说他的小？
<Freebuilder> 其实人很少有见到公蚊子的机会！
<Freebuilder> alpha080, 我不是你。
<zer4tul> zydingxiaomei: 一定是母的，公的不咬人
<alpha080> zydingxiaomei: 别这么直接～～～
<zydingxiaomei> ;-)
<zydingxiaomei> 学英语的好办法，听英文歌曲，学着唱，翻译歌词。看英语原声电影。
<zydingxiaomei> 住洋房，搞洋妞，学英语
<zydingxiaomei> 牛B -- 74110
<ofan> ...跑了
<ofan> 还是我掉线了
<ArchHelp> zer4tul 多谢
<cfy> ofan: 你掉线了
<ofan> 奥
<cfy> lag:1.....
<ofan> 丁小妹跑了
<leoxx> hello大家好
<ofan> 好
<ofan> http://9gag.com/gag/4393648?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: 9GAG - First day of summer...
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • Ubuntu的通知可以有这样的效果吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377110 今天上网瞎看的时候，看到Elementary OS 广告，帖子 http://imcn.me/html/y2012/12097.html ，里面在24秒的时候会有这种效果，不知道Ubuntu12.04有没有这样的，我的时候通知太多，那个得要一个闪没了，才 …
<ArchHelp> 有没有一种工具能让查询到一个命令在哪个包下面
<ArchHelp> 比如我刚才问的那个，ps运行不了，我怎么能知道ps在哪个包里面呢~~
<ofan> ArchHelp: ubuntu有个脚本
<ArchHelp> ubuntu里的也行
<Cherrot> 有命令的
<ArchHelp> 什么命令呢？
<Cherrot> 我只知道Ubuntu的……
<Cherrot> apt的
<ArchHelp> 也行。。
<ArchHelp> 我去ubuntu里查，之后再在arch里下
<Cherrot> apt-file search libXss.so
<Cherrot> ArchHelp: 好主意～
<ArchHelp> 比如ps这个命令，我运行的时候报的是ps:command not found
<ArchHelp> ofan:说的脚本是哪个呢？
<fzx888888> ^_^
<ArchHelp> 用什么办法能知道ps在哪个包里面，我好更新那个包
<Cherrot> ArchHelp: ubuntu 可以用 apt-file
<ofan> ArchHelp: 本身包管理器就有这功能
<ofan> 直接放到arch下估计不能用
<ArchHelp> pacman -Ss?
<ofan> -Qo
<ArchHelp> 多谢！！！
<fzx888888> 是否有个ubuntu qq群？
<ofan> 不过搜索时间比较长
<ofan> 可以建个索引
<silverzhao> 我用archlinux，最近发现不能用蓝牙发送文件了，有人遇到这个问题吗？
 * Cherrot 来IRC问QQ群……
<ofan> ArchHelp: 这个是查你已经安装到包里的
<ofan> ArchHelp: 如果没安装就查不到
<fzx888888> 随便问问。。。不要见怪哦
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 进步了Unity3D ，进入Gnome 没有用户界面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377113 如题，我就是增加了一个新账户而已，现在进Unity不是3D的啦，注销再进入还是2D ，当然我选择的是3D 的 ，进Gnome 则没有用户界面，只有背景图片，怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lennonli — 2012 …
<silverzhao> blueman和gnome-bluetooth都试过了，没有用。我怀疑是蓝牙协议栈bluez的问题。
<ArchHelp> 意思就是我找个安装东西多点的服务器就行了呗~~
<ofan> 那你要安装好多
<ofan> ubuntu的是提前缓存了的
<ofan> 也是因为ubuntu的包拆的太细
<ArchHelp> ubuntu里就用刚才Cherrot说的那个就可以了是吧？
<adam8157> \rs: ...
<Freebuilder> firefox 13 正式版来了
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • Ubuntu 10.04安装后无法更新软件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377116 今天我们在刀片服务器上安装完Ubuntu10.04之后，又安装了NTLM软件，但是不能更新软件。 我们访问的源服务器是香港的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 heinzmann — 2012-06-06 20:57
<silverzhao> quit
<silverzhao> \quit
<Guest21444> exit
<Guest21444> exit
<Guest21444> quit
<pocoyo> Freebuilder: 怕升级后插件跟不上。
<Freebuilder> 升了，一切安好
<imadper> 有没有base64的变种什么的
<imadper> 也可以编码然后解码
<ofan> base63
<imadper> ofan: 开玩笑还是认真的?
<ofan> imadper: 你看我像开玩笑的？
<imadper> ofan: 我去下载一个去..
<ofan> imadper: 只是认真的开玩笑
<imadper> ..............
 * imadper 呕饭去!!!
<ofan> imadper: rot13
<imadper> ofan: ....
<imadper> ofan: yaourt 找不到
<ofan> imadper: google
<imadper> ofan: 被墙
<ofan> imadper: 明白原理可以自己编出好多来
<ofan> imadper: 不会翻强？
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 循环做位运算?
<imadper> ofan: 会, 懒得登录ssh
<ofan> imadper: baidu
<imadper> ofan: ... 还是google吧..
<LOL_> 课
<Flywater> Anyone is here?
<LOL_> dll文件和api是什么关系？
<Flywater> dll文件不是扩展吗
<Flywater> 类似于插件
<LOL_> 哦
<Flywater> linux下对应的是so文件
<imtxc> 唉,自从给gmail里面建了几个标签用来收其他邮箱的pop3之后, offlineimap就不好使了..
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 把面板中的位置，系统，这几个都删了，怎么找回来阿 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377119 同题，求帮助 统计信息: 发表于 由 bjlbeyond — 2012-06-06 21:41
<imtxc> 安装 thunderbird ing
<imtxc> gfrog: adam8157 fedora 17 的dvd iso 不能直接给U盘里面写了么?
<adam8157> imtxc: 能吧
<MeaCulpa_> .
<MeaCulpa_> ubuntu论坛那个org站...留着何用...
<vic_> hello every one
<Flywater> hi
<kk> Flywater, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<Freebuilder> 别升级 firefox，13.0 时不时出现菜单弹出便立即消失，无法操作，只能重启
<Flywater> 更新还没发布呢……
<vic_> hello , every one! i have a quesion why the ubuntu doesn't die....
<Flywater> who are you
<vic_> i am me
<Flywater> where do you come from
<vic_> china
<Flywater> shit
<vic_> haha  就是无聊 看看有没有人 激情一下
<ofan> 。。。
<vic_> 看来大家都没啥激情啊
<vic_> 都无聊到看非诚勿扰了
<vic_> cmd
 * yyang go
 * CyrusYzGTt watch av 
<yyang> 有人比较过 ubuntu 和 fedora么，哪个更好用？
<Flywater> 当然是ubuntu了
 * MeaCulpa_ 需要比较么
<imtxc> yyang: 一样.
<Flywater> fedora挂载个分区还得输密码
<yyang> 说实话，我还没用过 ubuntu，但想试试
<imtxc> linux IDE有啥好用的? C project
<imtxc> elipse?
<Flywater> eclipse
<Flywater> netbeans
<cfy> imtxc: emacs
<Flywater> 那是编辑器好不……
<imtxc> cfy: 除了 emacs vim 的, 给别人用..
<cfy> imtxc: emacs-pk
<cfy> imtxc: uemacs-pk
<cfy> imtxc: java的话,netbeans不错
<imtxc> cfy: c
<cfy> imtxc: c还是emacs吧
<imtxc> 在装KDevelop 试试
<cfy> imtxc: 你把插件装好，就是一个nb的ide
<cfy> imtxc: 讨厌emacs就用uemacs-pk
<cfy> imtxc: linus用它
<Flywater> 推荐eclipse
 * cfy 即将端王
 * cfy 即将断网
<imtxc> ..
<imtxc> cfy: 节哀
<Dyllen[China]> hello!
<cfy> ofan: 你有除了pptp的vpn么？
<cfy> ofan: 你那能保证安全么？
<cfy> ofan: 别倒是我通过你那，数据全被抓下来了。。。
<Dyllen[China]> 第一次用IRC
<Flywater> www.vener.info
<Dyllen[China]> 不许要命令呀！
<Flywater> www.vener.info
<imtxc> 唉.
<imtxc> 郁闷.
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • hi every one !我有一个问题！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377127 今天花了数小时安装了ubuntu（11.10）但是在引导菜单 显示器出现 out of range 这个怎么解决？ 还有怎么回复XP引导 本人第一次 用linux 统计信息: 发表于 由 androidercml — 2012-06-06 22:49
<vic_> 笔记本的bios 在win下升级了  那linux下有何效果？？
<maplebeats> 没效果
<vic_> 郁闷
<vic_> thinkpad 我可以找客服 要linux的bios 吧
<maplebeats> ACER预装linux的机子真不错。。。
<vic_> 都说 thinkpad对linux支持好。。。。我看也就这么回事
<houge_> maplebeats: 你说的是acer aspire s3？
<maplebeats> 是aspire
<maplebeats> 但是s3是什么就不知道了。。。
<alvin_rxg> aspirin
<houge_> maplebeats: acer aspire s3是超级本。
<houge_> maplebeats: 图片可以参考 http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu 页面上的那台超级本。
<kk> houge_ ⇪ t: Ubuntu for you | Ubuntu
<maplebeats> 我买的5750。。。超级本买不起
<alvin_rxg> ls
<houge_> 哦，其实那台超级本放在ubuntu主页会误导很多人。其实这台超级本用Fedora KDE更方便、更节能
<houge_> 配置起来，KDE比Unity方便很多
<maplebeats> KDE节能？
<houge_> maplebeats: 不是KDE节能，而是Fedora+KDE，Fedora17的3.3.7内核优化了i915，KDE通过设置Jupiter的用户自动无需密码登陆能够方便的让Jupiter根据系统运行状态调整cpufreq
<houge_> 再加上laptop-mode，电池续航5个小时无压力
<maplebeats> cpufreq自己装一个嘛
<maplebeats> 我表示只有玩2个半小时。。。
<houge_> 我在Fedora上没有可以安装这个
<maplebeats> 没装laptop-mode。。。
<houge_> 刻意
<houge_> laptop-mode主要对硬盘转速起作用
<maplebeats> ubuntu默认装了这个的》？
<houge_> 关键还是要看内核，还有开机启动参数。否则还是很耗电，风扇转个不停，噪音不断
<houge_> 默认貌似什么都没有安装吧，jupiter要加ppa源，cpufreq和laptop-mode貌似默认源里有
<maplebeats> 硬盘降速对硬盘影响大不。。。
<houge_> 不过要到某个地方配置下，才能启用laptop-mode功能，否则安装上去没有用。
<houge_> 我是固态硬盘，所以不大～
<houge_> 机械硬盘没有试过
<maplebeats> 硬盘降速就算了吧，感觉会变慢
<maplebeats> USB休眠这个好像不错
<houge_> 即将做出第一个ubuntu 32位的zen内核，一会儿能打包好，上传就明天吧
<houge_> maplebeats: 那个没有试过
<maplebeats> 主要是我现在挂起的时候，外接散热器不会停。好烦
<houge_> maplebeats: 我觉得关键还是一个cpu，一个显卡，最后考虑考虑硬盘
<houge_> kde的桌面搜索索引功能结束我的风扇就停了，平时转也很温和
<maplebeats> intel显卡不用设置什么吧
<maplebeats> houge_: 原来如此。。。我就说我的台式怎么转得这么厉害
<houge_> grub启动的时候加参数就能设置显卡动态
<houge_> 调频
<houge_> 台式机？台式机我从来没有担心风扇的问题
<maplebeats> 我台式的风扇 有点问题
<houge_> 哦
<maplebeats> 也许是主板问题
<houge_> 总而言之问题挺多。
<maplebeats> 50度以下2000转，50＋之后6000转
<houge_> 呵呵
<maplebeats> 伤不起啊
<houge_> 台式机？
<maplebeats> 恩
<houge_> 我的台式机转速我设置的最高转速是60
<houge_> 安静的很，现在还在客厅了编译/打包内核
<maplebeats> 而且我只能通过bios控制50度以下的，50度之后就失控了。。。结果导致...风扇发热明显才是最大的
<houge_> 我的倒是没有这样的问题。
<houge_> AMD速龙还是hold的住滴
<maplebeats> 我风扇是我用不干胶贴上去的。。。
<maplebeats> 我也是速龙三核。。。
<houge_> bios的凉又静设置了吗？
<maplebeats> 全设置了。。。
<houge_> 囧～
<maplebeats> 温度超了就失控。。。
<LOL_> win用cmd下的start弹一百多个窗口，能死机不？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 靠，
<\b> alvin_rxg: 学生宿舍内网是一个大黄片集散地...
<\b> alvin_rxg:  还有一大堆盗版软件和音乐..
<alvin_rxg> 好羨慕啊
<\b> alvin_rxg:   但不知道怎么用...
<\b> alvin_rxg: 这里所有学生宿舍都是联网的， 原本黄片共享
<alvin_rxg> :/
<\b> alvin_rxg:  前段时间发现了一黑客， 没抓出来， 于是所有链接都被记录了
<alvin_rxg> 這邊咋就沒有呢。。
<\b> alvin_rxg:  然后这些 p2p  没人敢用了
<\b> alvin_rxg: 都用 tor 或者内网的资源
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<kk>  06:25
<mugebjgd> ofan: knownbad 李汪洋
<mugebjgd> ofan: knownbad 看了么
<knownbad> 谁？
<knownbad> 我只认识李汪汪。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: google+上自己看
<knownbad> URL?
<mugebjgd> knownbad: google 李旺阳
<knownbad> 你自个打错了。。。。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 靠 我非要打对 你才知道啊
<knownbad> 苏雨桐是？
<knownbad> 帮某人逃亡那个？
<knownbad> 不知道这次美国不会管了。
<knownbad> 你得小心这个。  http://goo.gl/OVnfl
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y WHO: Sexually-transmitted superbug could be major crisis – - CNN.com Blogs
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 小心个屁阿
<knownbad> 是啊，你的屁眼得小心了。
<knownbad> 屁眼也可以传染的。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 滚
<knownbad> 倒是哪位盲人朋友运气好多了。
<knownbad> 在摆了中国和美国一道后还全家出来了。
<mugebjgd_> knownbad: 话说我家里还有64那天的子弹头呢
<knownbad> 还说你不是北京的？
<mugebjgd_> knownbad: 你要么？卖你
<knownbad> 美国子弹多得是。
<knownbad> 你见过死伤的？
<knownbad> 国民党在台湾也有镇压而死伤的记录。
#ubuntu-cn 2012-06-07
<yanqian> 有用为知（wiz）的不？我觉得这个不错！
<Patrick_DJ> yanqian: 做什么用的?
<caoxiaomin> 我的DEBIAN系统下面的任务栏不小心给删了，请问怎么恢复呢。
<yanqian> PKM类，个人知识管理软件，主页是wiz.cn
<Patrick_DJ> yanqian: 谢谢. 我去看看.. :)
<Patrick_DJ> 不支持linux...
<Patrick_DJ> caoxiaomin: 搜索. 或者等到10点钟后再来问, 牛人们还没有起床.
<Patrick_DJ> yanqian: 是我搞错了, 有ubuntu版的下载...
<yankaiqian> 刚才掉线了，wiz支持linux的，是国内产品中最早开始支持的。
<caoxiaomin> 牛人们快起床吧。
<Patrick_DJ> yankaiqian: 嗯. 找到了... :D
<yankaiqian> Cao: kde or gnome?
<zhao> 为什么vpn突然连不上了？
<yankaiqian> 什么vpn？pptp?
 * Cherrot 好爽 杀49 死 10
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 当桌面背景是小图片时，其它部分是蓝色，怎么设置能改成黑色 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377144 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 myxxoo — 2012-06-07 8:37
<nicol> morning
<nicol> everyone
<Cherrot> fcitx的谷歌拼音是移植的Android上的google拼音么？
<nicol> fcitx 万岁
<Patrick_DJ> Cherrot: 你玩的是什么游戏? 杀49死10.
<Cherrot> Patrick_DJ: UrbanTerror :D
<Patrick_DJ> Cherrot: 谢谢, 俺去找找看... :D
<Cherrot> Patrick_DJ: 好玩的很～ 1G 解压即玩～
<Patrick_DJ> Cherrot: 支持linux否?
<Cherrot> Patrick_DJ: 当然支持 64 32都支持
<Patrick_DJ> Cherrot: GOOD, I'll download it after off work.
<Patrick_DJ> off duty.
<Cherrot> ;)
 * Cherrot 等我有了公网IP，就天天建服玩 :D
<wars> 大家好4年没用irc了
<wars> 有北京的嘛
<caoxiaomin> 我的DEBIAN系统下面的任务栏不小心给删了，请问怎么恢复呢。
<wars> 是可以恢复的
<wars> 我以前遇到过这类情况
<wars> 可是我都忘了  因为好久没用了
<mugebjgd> caoxiaomin: 没说用什么de
<mugebjgd> caoxiaomin: 任务栏多了
<mugebjgd> caoxiaomin: 谁知道你的debian装的什么
<wars> 呵呵
<kk> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • wubi安装过程中能不能不联网？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377148 我用虚拟光驱加载ubuntu-12.04-dvd-i386.iso（1.6G版本），打开后运行里面的wubi安装，发现安装过程中它会自动从官网下载amd64什么的iso，但我这里就是dvd的ISO，拔掉网线就报错（无法下载iso什么的）， …
<Cherrot> caoxiaomin: gnome2的面板？
<if_else> 各位兄台，有个 gdb 的进程 kill 不掉
<if_else> 进程状态是：R
<if_else> root 用户 kill -9 不行
<if_else> 这个是什么情况？谢谢
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 各位兄台，screen 后面可以跟多个命令么
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 关于/etc/environment被修改造成无法登录图形界面的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377149 老生常谈了. Ubuntu/环境变量:修改/etc/environment 导致开机不能登录已经很常见的一个问题.使用这么多发行版本以来也多次因为添加java环境变量而造成无法登陆的问题.一般情况 …
<wars> 中午饿了
<wars> 哎
<sjd_zeus> hi all
<byNcz> hi
<kk> sjd_zeus, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<sjd_zeus> 谁搞过logicaldoc
<wars> 逻辑doc？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: cu还在维护
<wars> 没听说过
<sjd_zeus> 一个开源的文档管理系统
<wars> 我是网络安全工程师   呵呵
<wars> 哦
<fighterlyt1> AKB48总选举终于结束了
<wars> 恩
<wars> 选举结束了
<caasi> 高考了呢
<caasi> 有人关注吗？
<wars> 高考今天
<wars> 大家都在做什么啊
<wars> 都是干吗的啊
<wars> hi
<kk> wars, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<wars> 好
<majian> KK:hi
<kk> majian, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<majian> kk: 你怎么总在
<kk> majian, 我每次都做同样的方式，这是一个仪式。  ㍢ 
<majian> kk: 好玩
<xxd> xxxxxxxxxxx
<xxd> 问个问题，
<wars> 哦
<xxd> 我对一个软件进行二次开发，生成的libtest.so要放到软件“TC”的bin目录下，可是TC找不到
<xxd> 怎么办
<xxd> ？
<xxd> 能听明白吗？
<xxd> 是不是环境变量的问题啊
<xxd> 要怎么设置？
<xxd> wars, ?
<majian> 。bahsrc
<majian> 。bashrc
<xxd> majian, ?
<xxd> majian, 什么意思啊
<majian> xxd: 修改环境变量，.bashrc
<majian> xxd: 自己google
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • 关于liunx下使用ivf编译器，idb调试工具的使用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377157 有两个fortran程序文件，一个是主文件hello.for，另一个是子文件hello2.for 主文件hello.for代码： Code:       program hello       write(*,*) 'hello world'       call hello2       end program hello  …
<xxd> majian, 好吧
<gfrog> https://events.linuxfoundation.org/events/linuxcon-japan/schedule
<kk> gfrog ⇪ t: LinuxCon Japan 2012 | Schedule | Linux Foundation Events
<gfrog> adam8157: ^^^
<cfy> roylez: 在不？
<cfy> roylez: 主席
<adam8157> gfrog: 又去不了
<adam8157> gfrog: Adam Jiang去了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 你是Adam 神马？
<adam8157> gfrog: Lee
<adam8157> gfrog: kernel-qe@你订阅没? 刚有人给发了个很棒的slides
<gfrog> adam8157: 我能定嘛？
<gfrog> adam8157: 这种list要批准才能进的。
<adam8157> gfrog: 内网的, 不过大多数时候都是bug bug bug
<gfrog> adam8157: kvm-qe@你能看么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 没试过
<gfrog> adam8157: 我去试试你们的。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 订阅之后就可以看了呗
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 竟然可以看archive @@
<adam8157> gfrog: 把lcj所有的pdf down了...
<adam8157> gfrog: 权限好高
<gfrog> adam8157: 求share，我就不用挨个点了，哈哈
<adam8157> gfrog: down them all 嘛
<adam8157> gfrog: 等会放ftp
<gfrog> adam8157: 竟然有这链接。。。
<zer4tul> -_-
<gfrog> adam8157: 毛儿权限，你们那个没设权限好吧。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我怀疑是可以随便加的list。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 看见你这title高的就直接放行了
<gfrog> adam8157: 我都没登录。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 为神马你们要给intern专门开个list？
<adam8157> gfrog: 有么?
<gfrog> adam8157: 有啊 kernel-qe-intern
<lynn> - -神马玩意
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 离线安装wine？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377159 ubuntu 11.10 如何离线安装wine啊 。。求高人指点 统计信息: 发表于 由 小狼人001 — 2012-06-07 11:25
<cfy> ee不在？
<ofan> cfy: 目前我只有pptp
<ofan> cfy: 为什么不用ssh?
<cfy> ofan: 唉，那算了。
<cfy> ofan: ssh有了。可以用别人免费的。
<ofan> 奥
<cfy> ofan: 不过也没用过，主要是vpn可以装13
<cfy> ofan: 其实没啥用，上了你们的vpn，网速就慢暴了把。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 看完那个slides了，看来我该给我们team写一个类似的东东了。
<adam8157> gfrog: lunch
<ofan> cfy: 你们没ipv6?
<cfy> iGoogle: ee好
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<wars> 吃饭了
<byNcz> 下班 吃饭
<wars> 该吃饭了
<byNcz> 开饭了 冲啊
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 求内核安装包 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377162 求个ck内核3.3.7的内核安装包，或者其他比较快的内核 统计信息: 发表于 由 leiyuwuhenlrx — 2012-06-07 12:08
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 双显卡机子用ubuntu发热很大 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377163 是不是用ubuntu时，默认是独显？风扇声音很大，机子也很热，我是thinkpad e420的 统计信息: 发表于 由 crazyyujie — 2012-06-07 12:21
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<cfy> ofan: 没。。。苦13的孩子
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 为对Ubuntu12.04的不满~Debian系的其他系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377165 很多人的机器对12.04适应不良，或者对unity或gnome-shell不满~于是就在Ubuntu下各种倒腾和求助~为什么不试试别的系统呢？ Ubuntu来源于Debian unstable，我们可以用它嘛~ （1）Debian是Ubuntu的鼻祖 …
<MeaCulpa> ,
<MeaCulpa> 这逻辑，鼻祖就好用么...
<ghast> 第一次看見 鼻祖 這詞
<maplebeats> 鼻祖
<maplebeats> 能打
<MeaCulpa> 是，女人不称心了，就去动物园找个更接近鼻祖的
<blackwatch> sf
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 貌似现在卖的veer都比去年贵很多啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 物以稀为贵
<jyfl987> adam8157: 现在你那租房什么价？ 我下决心北上了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不大清楚, 你可以看看58之类的地方
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那全是中介啊
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我还有俩月, 现在完全不知道行市
<gfrog> adam8157: 你准备租神马样的？
<gfrog> adam8157: 我的同事们都被逼到西三旗天通苑那边去了，五环内房租超高啊。
<adam8157> gfrog: 有空调 能洗澡 非隔断 密度低就可以了
<adam8157> gfrog: 其实没有想象中那么高吧
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 有关plasmoid binary文件的安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377167 我在kde-look.org上面下载了一个部件的源码如下： 这个解压缩了以后如下： 是不是这个文件得自己写一个PKGBUILD文件才能安装呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lianlun418 — 2012-06-07 13:17
<gfrog> adam8157: 你这要求。。。 1500-1600吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 离公司10km范围左右，西部或者北部
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那你准备跟基蛙去合租？ 还是怎么着？
<adam8157> gfrog: 差不多, 我的同事们要么一居室, 要么二房东
<MeaCulpa> ubuntu论坛冷，CU还没活...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 又不是一个时间换房
<gfrog> jyfl987: 我才要他，晚上万一跑我屋来咋办。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 要不跟我合租？ 我有同事可以提供两个月暂住机会
 * MeaCulpa 围观基情澎湃
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
 * gfrog 好像某个地方少了个关键的不字。。。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 咋办？ 这个还要我教你么 额
 * gfrog 今天不宜吹水，退散。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我这里离你上班地方太远
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我准备北上呢 大佬
<adam8157> jyfl987: 要跳槽?
 * adam8157 我有当二房东的想法
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那是后话 我在南边住一年  每次it圈有什么活动 都因为距离问题 我就懒得去了 这个不好
<gfrog_working> adam8157: kernel里有没有神马地方能取到pci总线上的整个设备树？ 有神马pci设备，如果有usb，usb controller上又有多少usb device之类的。
<hoxily> test
<adam8157> gfrog_working: /sys
<jyfl987> adam8157: 所以我准备北上来租房算了  坐地铁还可以看看书
<kk> hoxily, .. ..  ㍥ 
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 还得自己按目录结构拼吧？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 用户层只能如此吧
<gfrog_working> adam8157: /sys里能查到某个设备对应/dev里的神马文件嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 内核态的话可以直接去读那个结构
<jyfl987> adam8157: 怎样？ 你把租房半径说下  我们在地图上画两个圈 看看有没有重合区域
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 可以反过来看
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 遍历/dev然后去/sys找么？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 还是不要了, 我不喜欢和熟悉的人合租.  合租还是大家互相保持私密比较好
<jyfl987> adam8157: 原来你喜欢这个调调 额
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 矮油
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 我是说可以从dev去找到是哪个sys, 不能从sys找dev(貌似是这样)
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 那还是没啥用。。。 总感觉linux的用户态设备管理乱糟糟啊。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 写正则搜去算了。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 啧啧
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 贵组leader碉堡了，刚刚L&L说其他组有意贵组的position的也可以积极报名，哈哈。
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 刚才她去了?
<gfrog_working> adam8157: yep
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 啧啧
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 贵组普遍都很强大
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 你的错觉太严重了
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 好吧，贵组全都很强大。
<adam8157> gfrog_working: ...
<gfrog_working> adam8157: lol，退散，抠腚去了。
<adam8157> gfrog_working: .
<palomino|working> .....
<MeaCulpa> ..
<h4ever> cu什么情况，被黑了？
<MeaCulpa> .
 * MeaCulpa 刚才不小心把自己的X给DD爆了
<kk> 新 Ubuntu衍生版制作 • 如何将个性化设置应用到定制版的所有用户中？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377169 假设我想做一个基于官方ubuntu的定制版，所以安装了一个官方ubuntu。 然后我安装完所需的所有软件后，对所有软件进行设置，并设置了壁纸，设置了compiz特效，等等。 这些设 …
<nicol> chinaunix要被收购了吧
<nicol> 最近做的很垃圾，没心思了吧
<ofan> 一论坛还有人收购
<nicol> ｃｎｅｔ吧
<nicol> 论坛收购论坛啊
<linvnew> 碎醒了
<ofan> 论坛基本没落了
<linvnew> tenzu: 前面有个@表示你是机器人吗？
<linvnew> \rs: 前面有个\表示什么呢？
<ofan> linvnew: 有@的是城管
<palomino|working> lol , ofan
<linvnew> ofan: 哈哈，tenzu什么时候当上城管的？
<tenzu> linvnew: ??
<ofan> linvnew: 不知道，很早以前
<linvnew> tenzu: 没办法，你那个销魂的头像给我的影响太深刻了，所以一看ID就记起来了。
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 远程VPN连接成功的经历 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377170 工作需要，公司在南通设立了一个VPN服务器，每个员工都收到了“IP地址”、“用户名”、“密码”的通知。在Win下，可以很顺利地远程连接VPN服务器，并进而访问当地的局域网。 但是我的Linux …
<tenzu_> nnd经常掉线
<ofan> tenzu_: 用znc挂机
<hamo_notail> tenzu_: 疼疼...
<tenzu_> ofan: 我只会开irssi
<linvnew> 木有小圈圈了，木哈哈
<tenzu_> hamo_notail: 黑毛君
<ofan> tenzu_: 是个irc代理
<tenzu_> ofan: 我去看看
<ofan> 我现在都不怕掉线
<ofan> vps一直挂着
<fengya90> water
<Cherrot> 有个奇怪的问题，如果IPv6普及了，普通用户失去了NAT的保护，不是很容易被攻击么
<zhao> 为什么我的vpn上不去了呢？
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 攻击者也失去了nat保护 很容易查出来把
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 这倒是呢  不过攻击者同样可以用SSH、Tor等中继方式隐藏自己，用户还是悲催的
<Zertad> hello
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 但是还是照样能被查
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 现在地址紧张 所以动态分配 要查来源就要看映射记录 我以前看过一个黑客教程说 国内的这些映射记录也不过是几个月而已  但是如果地址超级多 说不定地址都固定了
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 甚至可以根据地理位置加前缀 所以定位更容易了 hmm
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 蛋蛋，现在ktouch能横屏了嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 能
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 升级固件就好了？
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 图片呢？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 升级就好了...
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 升级之后还要重新jb嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 我都不越狱了现在
 * imadper_afk 
<byNcz> 为毛？
 * imadper_afk ktouch? 天语? 这东西也要越狱?
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 对啊，为毛？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 看英文为主了
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 啧啧
<byzantium> 怎么避免 变量的重定义呀
<byzantium> 我把它放到头文件中了
<byzantium> 好几个文件都包含这个头文件
<byzantium> 是C++ 写得
<imadper_afk> byzantium: ifndef
<imadper_afk> byzantium: ifdef
<byNcz> #ifndef  ...  #define
<byzantium> 他们说用extern
<byzantium> 则两个那个好呀
<nicol> ．．
<byzantium> 。。。
<byzantium> 但是用ifndef怎么操作呀
<byzantium> #ifndef _HELP_   #define _HELP_  std::string help = ""; #endif
<byzantium> 但是还会报重定义到错误
<imadper_afk> 我记得之前说firefox要用啥语言重写, 现在的这个是不是重写之后的? 怎么突然不好用了?
<xiaomo> 我觉得 ff13 很给力啊~
<xiaomo> 感觉滚动起来比原来平滑多了...
<imadper_afk> xiaomo: 今天更新完之后一直出问题...
<xiaomo> imadper_afk: 我也是今天更新的...
<imadper_afk> 反正我遇到几个问题了
<nicol> 什么？　firefox又重写了啊？
<imadper_afk> 菜单点不出来, 关了重开就好了
<byNcz> 现在还在用12  一般用chrome
<xiaomo> 是不是因为你插件的问题？
<imadper_afk> xiaomo: no
<nicol> 当初不是mozilla 重写死掉了嘛
<xiaomo> 好吧
<byNcz> chrome 的flash老死掉 。。
<imadper_afk> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/191010.htm
 * imadper_afk 老k, 你罢工?!
<xiaomo> robot 傻了..
<_____aaaa> 大家好啊
<xiaomo> hi
<ofan> chrome才是王道
<Zertad> opera粉路过。虽然盛传opera要被facebook收购了。
<ofan> fb要浏览器干什么
<adam8157> imadper_afk: kk不是老k啊...
<imadper_afk> adam8157: 不是吗? 不清楚诶~
<adam8157> imadper_afk: 当然不是, 老k是另外一个专属名词
<imadper_afk> adam8157: 贵公司显示器有多大?
<imadper_afk> adam8157: 谁?
<adam8157> imadper_afk: csslayer
<imadper_afk> adam8157: http://blogread.cn/it/article.php?id=5388&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogreadIT+%28IT%E6%8A%80%E6%9C%AF%E5%8D%9A%E5%AE%A2%E5%A4%A7%E5%AD%A6%E4%B9%A0%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
<adam8157> imadper_afk: 21? 22? 23? 我没概念
<imadper_afk> adam8157: 那你还不跳槽~ 哈哈~
<adam8157> imadper_afk: 我cc给你boss
<imadper_afk> adam8157: .....
<imadper_afk> adam8157: 然后让他给我个几百寸的墙面...
<ofan> 27寸就够了吧
<adam8157> imadper_afk: 你们组有几个人常年用笔记本办公
<Zertad> 老K是指 csslayer吗？
<imadper_afk> adam8157: 估计我过去之后也是...
<adam8157> Zertad: .
<AlmondShell> (02:19:37 PM) kk left the room (quit: Read error: Connection reset by peer).
<ofan> 赶紧把kk换了吧
 * gfrog_working 这货碉堡了。 http://www.google.com.hk/#hl=zh-CN&newwindow=1&safe=strict&site=&source=hp&q=sqrt(cos(3*x))*cos(60*y)%2B1.5*sqrt(abs(x))+%2B+1.9+x+is+from+-1+to+1%2C+y+is+from+-1+to+1%2C+z+is+from+1.18+to+5.5&btnK=Google+%E6%90%9C%E7%B4%A2&oq=sqrt(cos(3*x))*cos(60*y)%2B1.5*sqrt(abs(x))+%2B+1.9+x+is+from+-1+to+1%2C+y+is+from+-1+to+1%2C+z+is+from+1.18+to+5.5&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_l=hp.12...1370.1370.0.2008.1.1.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0...0
<imadper_afk> gfrog_working: out了..
<tenzu> 挺好看
<gfrog_working> imadper_afk: 恩，最近比较土
<imadper_afk> s/最近//
<imadper_afk> :)
<imadper_afk> gfrog_working: 少喝可乐~ (把可乐都留给我~) 然后你就不土了~
<tenzu> 是不是少了个\?
<Cherrot> Google都支持3D图表了啊
<imadper_afk> tenzu: 哪里?
<Cherrot> 可惜我的驱动不支持WebGL。。。。
<tenzu> imadper_afk: s/最近/\ /
<tenzu> imadper_afk: 我猜的
<zer4tul> imadper_afk: 你都afk了还说话
<tenzu> afk = away from kk
<imadper_afk> zer4tul: 爱犯困...
<imadper_afk> zer4tul: 犯困就不能说话了...
<imadper_afk> tenzu: 摸摸~
<tenzu> imadper_afk: 严禁乱摸
<zer4tul> tenzu: 你淫了
<imadper_afk> ....
<gfrog_working> imadper_afk: 誓死捍卫可乐！
<zer4tul> kk好像不见了？
<zer4tul> gfrog_working: 可乐爱好者？
<imadper_afk> gfrog_working: 你跟酷胖谁喝得多? 上次好像他说一天四瓶..
 * zer4tul 跟 gfrog_working 握爪
<zer4tul> imadper_afk: 什么样的四瓶？2L的？
<tenzu> imadper_afk: 2.25L的四瓶?
<gfrog_working> imadper_afk: 健怡
<gfrog_working> imadper_afk: 一天3-4罐？
<zer4tul> tenzu: 2.25L？没有这个尺寸的吧
 * gfrog_working 啊，不能喝这么多了，钠摄入过量了该
<imadper_afk> tenzu: gfrog_working 恩, 好像是. 但是不可能2.25L!!!
<zer4tul> gfrog_working: 呃……还没我喝得多呢
<tenzu> zer4tul: 以前买2L送0.25L
<zer4tul> tenzu: 晕……
<zer4tul> imadper_afk: 我一天就喝一瓶
<imadper_afk> 确实有2.25的
<zer4tul> imadper_afk: 2L
<imadper_afk> zer4tul: 你们的都厉害
<tenzu> 似乎是7年前的事情了, 那时候一瓶5.5软妹币
<zer4tul> imadper_afk: 有2.25L的么？不记得
<zer4tul> imadper_afk: 我有印象的只有1.25/1.5/2/2.5
<zer4tul> tenzu: 那是挺早了
<imadper_afk> tenzu: 这么久了原来...
<zer4tul> tenzu: 前年2.5L的才4.8
<imadper_afk> tenzu: 看来我也老了...
<tenzu> zer4tul: 我当时一天喝这么一瓶
 * zer4tul 跟 tenzu 握爪
 * tenzu 喝了两周以后受不了了...
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 包包
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 腾猪哥
<zmcbb30> roylez: 金老板
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 色鬼哥
<zmcbb30> huntxu: 胡须
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 你不上班了?
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 上班中
<zer4tul> tenzu: 哈哈
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 老板在你身后
<zmcbb30> 不在
<tenzu> 老板娘在你身后
<imadper_afk> tenzu: 老板娘在包子叔身后, 肯定是帮着包子叔, 不是帮老板
<tenzu> imadper_afk: 身后和身下还是有区别的
<imadper_afk> tenzu: ... 你这个邪恶的人
<zmcbb30> 。。。。。。
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 腾猪哥 ， 远程操作 linux 怎么获取root
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 找管理员要root密码
<imadper_afk> 知道密码吗?
<zmcbb30> 知道
<zmcbb30> 密码
<imadper_afk> su root
<zmcbb30> 哦
<imadper_afk> 如果远程是ubuntu, 那估计得sudo su了吧
<zmcbb30> 0_o
<zmcbb30> o_O
<imadper_afk> 不管用?
<tenzu> 不能直接root登录么?
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 这个不好吧
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 那还是su吧
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 其实是个旧电脑 , 装个系统和ftp服务 , 当存储用而已
<zmcbb30> 外网不能访问的
<imadper_afk> 存储用cifs吧...
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 给你的用户加权限就行了呗, 不用非得root吧
<imadper_afk> 反正不用加密...
<imadper_afk> zmcbb30: 如果要ssh的话, 可以考虑 sshfs, 直接挂载远程ssh主机上的磁盘
<zmcbb30> imadper_afk: 不搞那么多了 , 简单的好
<zmcbb30> imadper_afk: 其实那台装的还是xp
<tenzu> ...
<imadper_afk> ....
<zmcbb30> XD
<tenzu> 包包净搞些妖事
<zmcbb30> imadper_afk tenzu 主要是1204装在这些10年的老爷机上性能不咋滴
<imadper_afk> zmcbb30: puppy linux
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 10.04靠谱
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 1004貌似很烂的
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 还不如6.06
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 还凑合, 至少没有Unity
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 你这是要闹哪样
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 怀旧一下
<zmcbb30> imadper_afk: 小系统啊, 非主流
<imadper_afk> tenzu: http://photo.renren.com/photo/744049468/photo-6112753529#/744049468/photo-6084515699
<imadper_afk> zmcbb30: 恩, linux很多非主流
 * tenzu 真羡慕有淫淫帐号的
<imadper_afk> tenzu: 羡慕你妹, 自己去申请一个
<tenzu> imadper_afk: 申请过, 失败了
<imadper_afk> tenzu: 为毛?
<imadper_afk> tenzu: 怎么可能失败?
<tenzu> imadper_afk: 不知道为啥, 反正失败了, 应该是某一步验证没成功
<imadper_afk> .... tenzu 亮!
<tenzu> 淫淫iOS客户端版本号为v4.5.5
<imadper_afk> ios, 有钱人!
<imadper_afk> 高富帅!
<tenzu> 擦, 我这爱疯都用了一年多了
<imadper_afk> 说明你一年前是高富帅!
<Zertad> 用N9的路过
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 实名制的一概不参与
<imadper_afk> 我什么时候都用不起
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 你太不配合国家政策了
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 我是钉子户
<imadper_afk> tenzu: http://tv.sohu.com/20110829/n317717081.shtml
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 手机号实名了么?
<Zertad> 我手机号是实名办理的。联通3g卡
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 没 , 神州行 , 我看行
<tenzu> imadper_afk: 以前看过类似的MV, 不是这俩人
<imadper_afk> tenzu: ....
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 家里座机呢?
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 我妈的
<imadper_afk> zmcbb30: 你的银行卡呢?
<imadper_afk> zmcbb30: 是不是实名制的? 是的话快用打火机烧了~
<zmcbb30> imadper_afk: 我爸的
<imadper_afk> zmcbb30: 你的身份证呢?
<zmcbb30> imadper_afk: 假的
<tenzu> imadper_afk: 充斥着hiphop风啊, 百看不厌
<Zertad> 户口本上有你的名v
<imadper_afk> tenzu: 恩, 非常亮. 不知道主席看过没有. 他好久不说话了
<imadper_afk> roylez: http://tv.sohu.com/20110829/n317717081.shtml
<zmcbb30> imadper_afk: 不知道,他们把我的档案烧了没有
<tenzu> imadper_afk: 主席去美帝拯救资本主义贫苦大众去了
<imadper_afk> zmcbb30: ...
<zmcbb30> imadper_afk: 当年
<imadper_afk> tenzu: 恩, 不回来了? 不是之前说过去开会吗?
<tenzu> imadper_afk: 开会还没回来而已
<imadper_afk> zmcbb30: 当年你火烧少林寺?
<imadper_afk> tenzu: 他这个会略长呀...
<imadper_afk> tenzu: 一个月了吧
<zmcbb30> imadper_afk: 毕业后 , 档案返回广州人才市场
<zmcbb30> imadper_afk: 2年后 , 人才中心的某MM打电话来索取档案保管费
<tenzu> imadper_afk: 似乎还没到. 培训吧
<imadper_afk> zmcbb30: 哦, 现在不是应该被你们公司拿走了?
<zmcbb30> imadper_afk: 我说.......哦 , 那玩意没用了 , 烧了吧
<imadper_afk> tenzu: 恩, 好吧...
<zmcbb30> imadper_afk: 公司不要档案
<imadper_afk> zmcbb30: 你亮了....
<imadper_afk> zmcbb30: 不要也不用烧了呀...
<Cherrot> RFC 2324 发现一个非常有研究前景的协议！
<zmcbb30> imadper_afk: 烧了彻底啊 , 存到哪里都可能有被索要保管费的一天哦 , 当时说的好像是3千大元呢
<zmcbb30> 不便宜哦
<zmcbb30> 我看还是烧了好的
<imadper_afk> zmcbb30:
<imadper_afk> ................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<zmcbb30> 我刚毕业的时候拿的1200/月的工资
<zmcbb30> 她要3000大元 , 不是要让我回到解放前么
<imadper_afk> 这倒是....
<imadper_afk> 太贵了
<zmcbb30> imadper_afk: 反正这些都是不合理的收费 , 毛都不给他
<zmcbb30> imadper_afk: 档案是你的么 ? 你写的么 , 对你有用么 ?
<hoxily> test
<imadper_afk> zmcbb30: 没准儿对我有用..
<zmcbb30> imadper_afk: 烧了一干二净 , 就是怕他没烧而已
<imadper_afk> hoxily: kk不再
<ofan> 档案会设计养老金吧
<ofan> 涉及
<hoxily> imadper_afk: 哦？！
<imadper_afk> ofan: kk不在.. 貌似是
<gfrog_working> adam8157: job opening in virt devel team.
<zmcbb30> 我当初不拿档案现在也貌似有社保养老金
<zmcbb30> imadper_afk: 裆圆 ?
<imadper_afk> zmcbb30: 你才是党员! 你们全家都是党员!
<Cherrot> ....
<zmcbb30> imadper_afk: 我准备参加国民党的
<imadper_afk> zmcbb30: 要你吗?
<zmcbb30> 现在有点犹豫了
<imadper_afk> zmcbb30: 怎么入?
<zmcbb30> imadper_afk: 就是 , 现在苦于找不到门路
<imadper_afk> zmcbb30: 直接给台湾的写信
<zmcbb30> imadper_afk: 傻瓜 , 那信能寄出去 ?
<imadper_afk> zmcbb30: email
<imadper_afk> zmcbb30: 台湾的国民党只用通过网上申请就能加入
<imadper_afk> 但需要台湾身份证号
<zmcbb30> 估计也没用吧
<zmcbb30> .......
<zmcbb30> 有台湾身份证还搞个毛.....直接逃去了
<zmcbb30> iGoogle: 依依早
<imadper_afk> zmcbb30: 《中-国-国-民-党-党章》（民-国九十七年修订）第二章党-员第七条：凡信仰三-民-主-义，愿遵行本-党-党章及党-员守则者，得依规定申请入-党，经本党核可后为本-党党-员，党-员入党办法另定之。不具中-华-民-国国-籍者，认同三-民-主-义，志愿与本-党共同致力国-家和平发展者，均视为本-党之精-神-党-员。
<zmcbb30> 估计我不符合了 imadper_afk
<imadper_afk> zmcbb30: 当然了~ 还是别想了~
<zmcbb30> imadper_afk: 命苦啊
<nicol> 大陆有国民党不啊
<nicol> 不过已经上了贼船了，唉．．．
<zmcbb30> 大陆的国民党估计都是双重党籍的吧
<woju> 今天webqq是不是登录不上去？
<Cherrot> woju: 可以啊
<Cherrot> 朋友的Ubuntu12.04安装fcitx，运行fcitx配置竟然段错误
<woju> Cherrot: 我怎么登录不上去？
<Cherrot> woju: 是不是用https了？
<Cherrot> woju: 这两天很不给力 离线文件全都喂贝爷了
<woju> Cherrot: 用这个有问题吗？不是推荐用吗？
<Cherrot> woju: 推荐时推荐，可根本连接不了
<woju> Cherrot: 我看看
<woju> Cherrot: 没用，我就是登录不了，不知道怎么回事
<Cherrot> 哦 是有界面但登陆不了啊？  那就是QQ来大姨妈了
<Cherrot> woju: 来大姨妈时要多刷很多次才行
<woju> Cherrot: 刷过很多次，就是不行，我这里ping新浪和下载都行，就是登录不了webqq
<Cherrot> woju: 仅能表示同情。。
<woju> Cherrot: :)
<woju> fcitx写不了新版百度空间，因为总是多出来几个字
<Cherrot> woju: 这个好诡异哦
<woju> Cherrot: 你也是这样？试过？
<hoxily> Cherrot: 新版百度空间没有格式什么的。很蛋疼啊
<Cherrot> woju: 我是听你的描述感觉好诡异  我不用百度空间了
<ofan> git怎么用gvimdiff处理冲突？
<Cherrot> hoxily: 没格式了？ 那还怎么写。。直接HTML？
<caasi> 你使用率最高的命令是什么?
<caasi> http://codepad.org/DVVuuViE
<\b> ls
<\b> ofan:  git  difftools
<ofan> \b: 现在用gvimdiff做three-way diff,编辑好了保存然后咋办
<\b> ofan: commit
<ofan> \b: cannot do a partial commit during a merge
<\b> ofan:  所有collision 都处理完再 commit
<ofan> \b: 怎么叫处理完
<ofan> 已经编辑好了，吧<<< >>> 那些都处理了
<\b> 那就做 rebase
<\b> ofan: 我 merge 多路的时候不常遇到不能 commit 的情况
<ofan> \b: 我经常遇到 orz
<\b> 继续看 game of thrones
<\b> ofan: 试一下单个 git add 再 commit?
<\b> ofan: 还是你只用 git commit -a?
<ofan> \b: 加了-a好了
<ofan> \b: 现在rebase，又提示conflict,orz
<ofan> 竟然因为一个空行...
<ofan> \b: 我之前各种merge遗留的多路分支能不能rebase掉？
<\b> ofan: ... 我一般 rm 掉 branch ;P  不知道正规的作法怎样...
<gjp> centos updating....
<ofan> \b:  http://troll.ws/i/JTtDA1.png 是这种
<ofan> \b: 我想吧以前的那些分支都merge掉
<debianer> 大家好
<debianer> cm7.2下如何设置锁屏显示天气?
<debianer> 有人在吗
<gjp> hello
<gjp> but sorry, i can't use chinese
<debianer> gjp: install fcitx
<gjp> because my centos is new-installed
<gjp> it's updating
<debianer> gjp: ok
<gjp> need about 1 hour,then i can use ibus-pinyin
<gjp> i can't use english very well....
<debianer> gjp:  ibus is ok too
<gjp> i can read chinese now
<gjp> but can't input it
<hoxily> Cherrot: 变成微博一样的东西了。
<hoxily> gjp: 临时使用，试试这个：http://users.cjb.net/hoxily/webwubi.htm ， 或者 http://py.qq.com/web/
<gjp> hoxily, thanks
<gjp> hoxily, i will reboot now, then i can use ibus
<_____aaaa> 大家好。
<hoxily> _____aaaa: 好
<byzantium> 有谁知道比较好的 关于C++技术的channel
<byzantium> 最好中文的
<hoxily> byzantium: 自己建一个，然后拉一群人进去。
<hoxily> byzantium: 基本上freenode都是说英文的。
<byzantium> 晕 能建群吗
<byzantium> 怎么个弄法
<zcchen> 人好少啊
<byzantium> 谁帮着下载个东东http://vdisk.weibo.com/s/_gYJ
<byzantium> 就是一个xchat的插件
<byzantium> 问一下 xchat有源代码共享吗》？？？
<stardiviner> byzantium: 呦西
<byzantium> stardiviner, >>>???
<stardiviner> byzantium: 哈喽
<stardiviner> byzantium: 你好啊
<stardiviner> byzantium: hi
<stardiviner> byzantium: 你很不礼貌啊
<stardiviner> byzantium: 别人跟你说话怎么理都不理的啊
<stardiviner> byzantium: 喂
<stardiviner> byzantium: 喂
<byzantium> stardiviner, 大哥 没理你？？？
<hoxily> byzantium: 详细方法可以看chanserv的帮助信息。
<stardiviner> byzantium: 晚上好啊
<byzantium> 好
<hoxily> byzantium: 获取方法是对它说话。 /msg chanserv help
<stardiviner> byzantium: 怎么不理我?
<byzantium> stardiviner, 怎么没理你了
<byzantium> stardiviner, 我说话看不到？？？？？
<stardiviner> byzantium: 喂
<archl> wu
<archl> lol
<stardiviner> byzantium: 我靠,这么没礼貌,问了这么多,都不回
<archl> stardiviner: 看到你说喂，这首歌也出了个差不多的音节
<archl> stardiviner: 晚上好
<byzantium> stardiviner,  大家可以作证呀  我在一直回复
<stardiviner> byzantium: 你是机器人? 僵尸?
<byzantium> stardiviner, 草 滚
<hoxily> byzantium: 下了之后怎么发给你？
<stardiviner> byzantium: 应该是, nmap攻击下
<hoxily> byzantium: xchat源码可以在这里找到。 http://xchat.org/
 * archl 已经晕倒了
<stardiviner> byzantium: /execute :echo "hi" ; print("Nor") ; while die ; then drop down ; done
<_____aaaa> 现在我想走啊。
<hoxily> byzantium: hi，掉线啦？
<stardiviner> byzantium: /robot exec(printf("%s" a)) | aircrack-ng -f 1.0.2.3 -t www.example.com
<hoxily> byzantium: 你如果有邮箱的话，我发“谁帮着下载个东东http://vdisk.weibo.com/s/_gYJ”这东西到你邮箱。你的邮箱？
<byzantium> all.我回家下载好了
<byzantium> all。多谢大家了 我也不清楚你们为什么看不到我的消息
<stardiviner> byzantium: /msg exec("todo"); function name() { sys.version() } ;
 * hoxily 奇怪
<archl> csslayer。。。今天 fcitx 打字掉字了，好多月不见了
<stardiviner> byzantium: /exec test()
<stardiviner> archl: 你很久没回来啦, "好久不见" 这四个字就送给你了
<stardiviner> archl: 最近混的怎么样? 还是原样?
<archl> stardiviner: 我也不是很久没来。
<archl> stardiviner: 只是很久没常驻
<stardiviner> archl: 一个星期不见了, 算是很长了
<archl> stardiviner: 很差
<archl> stardiviner: 。。。
<archl> stardiviner: 你怎么不说我曾经1个月没来
<stardiviner> archl: 曾经啊, 好吧,我记下了, 下次我和你说
<stardiviner> archl: 嘿嘿
<archl> stardiviner: 你呢，怎么样/
<archl> stardiviner: 我的变化不大
<stardiviner> archl: 嗯, 我有点变化, 以前没有积极,现在稍微积极点了,之后几天会更加积极,
<stardiviner> archl: 主要是大幅度改变作息时间规划
<archl> stardiviner: 找到什么能量了
<archl> stardiviner: 哦。这是变化呢
<stardiviner> archl: 看了两本书,都讲这方面的. 所以决定改变试试. 我太容易相信,所以做起来也简单.
<archl> stardiviner: 我是看了书想写书，还是太幼稚了
<stardiviner> archl: 而且我最近有了几个不错的点子, 决定加快学习速度. 以前那是龟速啊. 现在要去实现这几个点子了
<archl> stardiviner: 你韧性不错呢
<archl> stardiviner: 远远高于大众
<stardiviner> archl: 写书不难的,你写好了,做成电子书,一发布,
<archl> stardiviner: 写书很难，让别人能理解并认同
<stardiviner> archl: 是啊,我就是啥东西都能接受那种. 不过就是太正规正经的就不接受,其他没反感的
<stardiviner> archl: 写书不是为了让别人认同, 是因为自己有所理解和收获,和见解, 想要分享
<stardiviner> archl: 你是想,要怎么写才能让别人理解你说的话?
<archl> stardiviner: 但是用例子，就是为了让别人能接受你的论点。
<stardiviner> archl: 有人能看懂就好,况且互联网这么大,你就算是只有0.01% 的读者,也还是很多的
<archl> stardiviner: 看不懂，因为不想去理解去看懂的也有很多。或者差异太大的
<Cherrot> archl: 玩游戏不
<Cherrot> archl: 算了  你写书吧
<stardiviner> archl: 那就先读书,比如小说,推理,智力锻炼,思维锻炼之类的书,提高大脑思维逻辑等等,那样写书会容易的多,而且看的多了,写的也就好多了,再练习冥想,可以提高幻想能力
<stardiviner> archl: 就像写博客,只是写,不用太在意别人怎么看.等写出来了,你就知道效果了,成败与否,写了才知道
<archl> stardiviner: 结果让我妈都看不懂。
<archl> stardiviner: 我只是引用了一句话她就看不懂了。) 	 	  	明白事理的人使自己适应世界；不明事理的人想使世界适应自己。因此，所有进步都依靠不明事理的人。
<stardiviner> archl: 我以前高三沉迷于模仿别人的青春小说, 写完了,给后面的女生看, 多写写就好了
<archl> stardiviner: 哦。
<archl> stardiviner: 。。。
<ofan> byzaxxxxx
<archl> 也是
<ofan> 又跑了
<archl> ofan: 。。。
<archl> Cherrot: 写吧
<stardiviner> archl: 这句我也不能很赞同, 感觉说的不是很有冲击力.
<stardiviner> archl: 表达方式改变下, 会让人一下子被冲击的感觉
<stardiviner> archl: 比如: 进步,是因为那些让世界适应自己的人, 而不是那些妥协去适应世界的人.
<stardiviner> archl: 就像名言名句,通常都是简短的,长了,需要逻辑思考
<archl> stardiviner: 恩。你对的。所以我找你，你一般都会提出自己的意见，并且经常有帮助。
<stardiviner> archl: 这句让我脸红啥
<archl> stardiviner: 称赞你的
<stardiviner> archl: 我很少受人称赞的... 有点不好意思
<stardiviner> 谦虚,要保持谦虚
<archl> stardiviner: 。
<archl> stardiviner: 我从小学某年级开始就开始能选择不在意别人对我的意见了
<stardiviner> archl: 也许你可以放到github上或者ReadTheDoc上,让别人也参与编辑,你可以写进readme里面,写入你的主要思想,目的之类的,把共同语言的人招在一起,这样编辑会更有趣
<archl> stardiviner: 恩。但是称赞能记住～
<archl> stardiviner: 哦
<stardiviner> archl: 我知道我其实是在意的, 因为我通常因为有些人说的话而愤怒.
<archl> stardiviner: 可以选择的
<archl> stardiviner: 虽然说起来有些傻，我还是希望自己有能变男能变女的能力
<archl> 哈哈
<ofan> archl: 生理上？
<archl> ofan: 心里上
<stardiviner> archl: 我深刻明白其中的道理,比如愤怒并不解决事情,比如别人的意见并不通常重要,比如自己的想法是首要的,比如愤怒只是伤害自己,比如等等,但是我还是容易对这种我觉得二逼的人愤怒. 于是我发现我也二逼了....
<ofan> archl: 你已经具备了
<stardiviner> archl: 希腊中有一个神,具有这种能力
<stardiviner> 而且有一个故事
<archl> ofan: 谢谢
<stardiviner> 故事是这样的, 宙斯和他老婆(这个神的名字忘记了),他们做爱后,想要知道到底是男的性快感强烈还是女的强烈,于是找来了这个神,这个神就告诉宙斯和他老婆,是女的性高潮强烈.
<stardiviner> 这个故事我记得是在一本性教育杂志上看到的
<stardiviner> 不过我看到这个之后我立刻明白了一件事,那就是很多男人都很可悲,
<stardiviner> 男人强奸女人,做爱,是为了获得性快感, 结果却还是女性的性快感强烈, 我突然就觉得跟可笑,和世界上很多其他很可笑的事情一样. (结束,不能变成性教育频道)
<stardiviner> 我记起来了,那本杂志叫 人之初
<ofan> stardiviner: 小心城管b了你
<stardiviner> ofan: 这部我很小心了么,
<stardiviner> 部->不
<stardiviner> ofan: 我给城管大爷找女人,他一定在家天天在床上....那个
<stardiviner> 找到了, 这是故事的链接: http://www.rzc.com.cn/104jibing_content_d.php?Ncid=63&articleid=6543&tb=artilce3
<ofan> stardiviner: 你很危险了
<stardiviner> ofan: 赶紧撤退
 * kenifanying 新浪微薄咋注销呀？？？
<archl> ofan: 你还好吧。
<ofan> archl: 什么？
<archl> ofan: 恩。看样子还好
<vic> 有没有 wine 三国志12的
<archl> vic: 有无数先烈
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=377216
<ofan> 论坛登陆终于正常了
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: .org?
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: .com.cn
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 一直正产嘎
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 奥 试了下 org.cn还不行
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 昨天我还发过一帖子 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=376380&start=15
<MeaCulpa_> org 一直废掉的
<MeaCulpa_> error: Your local changes to the following files would be overwritten by merge: www-client/firefox/Manifest
<MeaCulpa_> git 太麻烦
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 冲突了吧
<vvcoder> ?????????
<vvcoder> tmux can not work with chinese
<vvcoder> i get chinese word -> '?'
 * stardiviner wget 和 httrack 爬网站中... 满速
<vvcoder> how to solve it?
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 恩，这是一gentoo的overlay, 我一个字没改，就冲突了
<vvcoder> MeaCulpa_: i can not see chinese word
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 说明上面有人滚回版本了
<MeaCulpa_> vvcoder: go X
<vvcoder> MeaCulpa_: ... it's '?'
<vvcoder> MeaCulpa_: ==
<vvcoder> 不能看中文阿
<MeaCulpa_> vvcoder: tmux, utf8 patch, or framebuffer are far more annoying or resource-hungry than X
<vvcoder> 讲中文把
<vvcoder> 这个和framebuffer什么关系？
<vvcoder> screen都能正常
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: revert了吧，这样的要挨打的
<ofan> tmux本身就支持utf8
<MeaCulpa_> vvcoder: 不知，从不用，折腾
<ofan> 要用中文就进X
<vvcoder> ofan: ...
<vvcoder> ofan: 我是在gnome-term下开tmux阿
<ofan> vvcoder: 那就是你终端编码设置的问题
<ofan> 用zh_CN.UTF-8
<vvcoder> ofan: 那screen怎么就行
<vvcoder> ofan: 我就是这个
<MeaCulpa_> tmux是啥
<MeaCulpa_> 有screen不够么
 * MeaCulpa_ X 简单，不用折腾~
<ofan> vvcoder: tmux -u
<vvcoder> MeaCulpa_: screen和tmux差不多
<vvcoder> ofan: 我试试
<MeaCulpa_> vvcoder: o
<guan> 大家好
<ofan> tmux里开了n层tmux
<vvcoder> ofan: 不行
<ofan> 号蛋疼
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 我日常工作一般也有两层screen
<ofan> vvcoder: 你语言设置有问题
<vvcoder> ofan: 什么问题
<ofan> vvcoder: 我咋知道
<vvcoder> ofan: ...
<MeaCulpa_> 不管什么tmux, 终端，之要你一路utf-8, 唯一会有问题的就是显示
<ofan> tmux一开始就支持utf8
<vvcoder> ofan: 所以我觉得邪门
<MeaCulpa_> 一路utf-8下来的话，只要最后字体对，就不会有问题
<ofan> vvcoder: 要么是进入tmux后，环境变量改变了
<vvcoder> ofan: 不会
<ofan> vvcoder: 你进tmux后查看LANG,LC_ALL之类的
<vvcoder> ofan: 我在tmux里面加了utf8 on
<ofan> vvcoder: 我说环境变量
<MeaCulpa_> vvcoder: echo $TERM, $LC_ALL $LANG之类看看
<ofan> tmux只保留部分环境变量
<vvcoder> ofan: 在gnome-term里面LANG是zh_CN.utf8，在tmux里面成了C
<vvcoder> 蛋疼了
<ofan> vvcoder: 你 LANG设置写错位置了
<ofan> 不要写到xinitrc之类的里面
<vvcoder> ofan: 写哪里
<ofan> vvcoder: profile
<vvcoder> ofan: 哦，我看看
<ofan> 写到全局里
<GNUdog> adam8157, ping
<adam8157> GNUdog: pong
<hoxily> adam8157: PONG :adam8157_hello
<GNUdog> adam8157, 小窗
<adam8157> =,=
<debianer> 最近有好玩的吗
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<roylez> GNUdog: 基狗
<roylez> gfrog_working: 基蛙
<MeaCulpa_> .
<MeaCulpa_> 直接用版本管理放在包管理里就是不堪用，前面git有人乱搞，现在hg也部队
<MeaCulpa_> 老老实实下个tarball多好
 * MeaCulpa_ 码农当道，世界乱套
<nicol> hi,
<nicol> are you on line ?
<c43035> test
<nicol> c43035: hi
<nicol> c43035: are you ok?
<c43035> ??
<nicol> I think the best computer in the world is still thinkpad
<nicol> for their keyboard
<MeaCulpa_> DELL seems cheap, but keyboard sux
<c43035> 不是中文频道？？
<c43035> 为什么这么少人？？
<c43035> 为什么没人说话？？
<stlifey> ....
<c43035> 好吧,,走了
<roylez> adam8157 MeaCulpa_ 这个试过没？ http://d.hatena.ne.jp/mikenekoDX/20100208/1266474213
<^k^> roylez ⇪ ti: GNU screenのcaption, hardstatus で日本語が文字化けする問題　その２ - ｍｋｎｋのLinux系技術ぶろぐ
<nicol> MeaCulpa_: what do you mean sux
<nicol> ?
<c43035> ^k^:: hello
<c43035> ChanServ:: hello
<^k^> c43035, 您好！  ㍮ 
<adam8157> roylez: 还在努力打开呢
<c43035> 我窗口里面最后一个字只显示一般什么情况
<adam8157> roylez: 你还在纠结这个啊
<roylez> adam8157: 对我来说用处不大，我只是还是想这个解决掉的
<c43035> test
<^k^> c43035, .. ..  ㍮ 
<c43035> ^k^:: 你发给我的最后一个点字只显示出来一半,,为什么
<^k^> c43035, 我没有听说过这样的事情之前。  ㍮ 
<c43035> ^k^:: 现在还是
<alvin_rxg> c43035: 特殊字符。
<nicol> 问问大侠
<c43035> ^k^:: 截图给你看
<nicol> 问问大家，现在还有没有非16:9 这么宽的笔记本啊
<alvin_rxg> c43035: ^k^ 是机器人。。。
<nicol> 觉得16:9太脑残了
<^k^> c43035, 我总是尽量避免冲突。  ㍮ 
<c43035> alvin_rxg:: 晕
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: end point protection被我卸了，三个红叉
<c43035> alvin_rxg:: 被他耍了,,
<nicol> 怎么没人回答呢
<c43035> nicol:: 16:9最小是18.5寸,,对不??
<\b> nicol: 对， 69确实很脑残
<nicol> 屏幕上下空这么多
<nicol> ，，，，
<alvin_rxg> 上下空？。。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 看了一整天的  game of thrones....
<alvin_rxg> 你把它横过来
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg>  \b 你堕落了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我也干过，一天5个mail
<\b> alvin_rxg: 学习 englisch
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 还CC boss
<\b> unity-panel-2d 今天 crash 了不下10次
<imagine_> hello
<^k^> imagine_, 好.. .  ㍘ 
<imagine_> i am a begineer
<imagine_> i think it is very hard to use ubuntu
<imagine_> how to get on with it
<alvin_rxg> imagine_: pls come between 12:00 and 20:oo
<imagine_> okat
<imagine_> okay
<knownbad> 20:oo?
<knownbad> 拉屎去
<dchxcrow> oIo
<\b> 邪恶的表情
<dchxcrow> 是奥特曼 为什么邪恶了？
<alvin_rxg> 8===D
<dchxcrow> 哎哟 ～～
<knownbad> 被爆菊了？
<\b> 又到晩上了。。
<\b> 今天看了一整天的美剧...
<\b> alvin_rxg: 今天什么尸体节， 你们不放假吗?
<alvin_rxg> 不放。
<alvin_rxg> \b: 去年你放假麼？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 忘了…………去年在写论文，无所谓放不放假
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg> 前年
<\b> alvin_rxg: 前年更忘了
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我就记得有个星期四放的
<alvin_rxg> =.= 沒有
<alvin_rxg> 富四代早
<alvin_rxg> 刪一下垃圾箱，又有10GB了
<cleamoon> 10gb what? porn?
<Pwnna> yes
<alvin_rxg> u got it
<cleamoon> really? i never delete porn
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 共享一下吧
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, how?
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 買個 32GB 的 SD 卡，寄過來
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, that's not enough. and send me $300 for that.
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 那就買10張 SD 卡吧
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, why SD? why not normal usb?
<alvin_rxg> 貨到付款哦
<alvin_rxg> 包郵哦，親！
<alvin_rxg> sd 卡便宜呀
<cleamoon> you always pay first when you shop online
<cleamoon> cheaper than usb?
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 淘寶首創
<cleamoon> really? you pay when you get stuff on ebay?
<alvin_rxg> 可以的呀，我是有幾次拿貨再付款呀
<alvin_rxg> kleinanzeigen 之類的就是
<cleamoon> what's kleinanzeigen?
<cleamoon> adult products?
<alvin_rxg> :|
<alvin_rxg> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/
<^k^> alvin_rxg,啥网址y eBay Kleinanzeigen | Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal. Anzeigen gratis inserieren mit eBay Kleinanzeigen
<cleamoon> i still don't know what the hell is kleinanzeigen
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 你不是瑞典人麼？不是懂德語的麼？..
<cleamoon> just a little...
<cleamoon> not all the word
<alvin_rxg> :/ 吹。
<cleamoon> i said a little...
<cleamoon> and we don't speak that here
<alvin_rxg> 當時還跟 gebjgd 吹了半天呢。。
<cleamoon> didn't you know what i said was not entirely right?
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg> 翻記錄翻記錄 >.>
<cleamoon> ...
<cleamoon> take your time
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 你慢慢翻，我看報告了
<cleamoon> i won't do that...
<cleamoon> what paper are you reading?
<alvin_rxg> Laboranlage
<cleamoon> about what?
<alvin_rxg> <how to transform into zombie> xD
<cleamoon> travel to Miami and take LSD
<alvin_rxg> :/
<\b> alvin_rxg: 第一季看完了， 10集， 每集60分钟
<alvin_rxg> :_:
<\b> alvin_rxg: 没想到今天至少看了10小时了...
<alvin_rxg> 好墮落啊
<\b> alvin_rxg: 开始下载第二季
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<\b> alvin_rxg:  10MB/s的速度
<alvin_rxg> 用得着下載麼？直接 mplayer url 就開始播放了呀。 畢竟 10MB/s 的速度
<\b> alvin_rxg: 不然没共同话题了…… 现在下课在酒吧里全在谈论这个话题
<\b> alvin_rxg:  dc++ 的。。。不知道 mplayer 是否支持
<\b> alvin_rxg: 而且我改用 vlc  了
<\b> alvin_rxg: vlc 的 gui 做的比 *mplayer好
<\b> alvin_rxg: 而且在 linux 下比 mplayer稳定
<alvin_rxg> dc++ 不知道啥東西
<\b> alvin_rxg:  像 amule 一样的 p2p
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<\b> alvin_rxg: 所以只能先下载下来再放
<alvin_rxg> 夠累的
<\b> alvin_rxg:  他们许多人都共享 1TB 多的视频
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<\b> alvin_rxg: 那个 Hub  要求至少共享  5GB 才给连接
<\b> 于是我共享了 6GB..
<alvin_rxg> 你有啥。。。
<alvin_rxg> 那些 flac 麼？
<\b> alvin_rxg:  把  deutsche grammophon 的几张 cd 共享了...
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<\b> alvin_rxg: 但检索服务器不认 ape
<alvin_rxg> 重命名？
<\b> alvin_rxg:  于是他们共享的音频全是 mp3
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<alvin_rxg> 建立個空的文件唄。 dd => 然後 mp3
<alvin_rxg> xD
<\b> alvin_rxg: mp3 一个才 10MB 。。。 凑不足共享的最低限額
<alvin_rxg> 呃。。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 为啥你们这么喜欢用 dd.....   我一路 cat 的路过
<alvin_rxg> dd 可以控制大小呀
<\b> alvin_rxg: 大多数时候不需要大小。。。。 cat 就三字。。 dd  还要自己给个buf 的大小。。麻烦
<alvin_rxg> 這是缺點。。
<\b> 我不是什么命令行控。。。能简单就简单
<alvin_rxg> :|
<\b> vlc 每次会使  unity-panel 挂掉...
<alvin_rxg> ...
<alvin_rxg> \b: 裝個 gnome-shell 吧，好像和 unity-panel 比較像
<\b> alvin_rxg: 准确点说应该是 vlc 在每次 xmonad  换虚拟桌面的时候会把  unity-panel 上集成菜单的那部分挂掉
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我宁可用 kde
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<\b> alvin_rxg: 用 unity 完全是为了集成掉菜单栏
<alvin_rxg> gnome-shell 也差不多吧
<\b> alvin_rxg:  不知道 gnome 进度怎样
<\b> alvin_rxg:  不知道 gnome-shell 是神马
<\b> alvin_rxg: 反正 unity-shell 我没开
<alvin_rxg> 據說是類似 panel 那樣的高級貨
<\b> alvin_rxg:  不要是像  unity-shell 一样， 侧面一列 shortcut
<alvin_rxg> 就是這樣…
<\b> 目前需要的只是像 unity-panel 那样的菜单集成
<alvin_rxg> 只提供菜單的軟件也很多啊
<\b> 比如?
<alvin_rxg> 我去 archwiki 找找
<alvin_rxg> ._. 找不到了。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我要的是像这样 http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=215563
<\b> alvin_rxg: 把所有菜单栏都隐藏掉
<alvin_rxg> 呃，以爲你說是 debian-menu 那樣的
<\b> 神马是 debian-menu?
<alvin_rxg> 就是常規的 gnome 菜單
<\b> alvin_rxg:  这样我的屏幕上又多出来两行...
<alvin_rxg> 好吧
<\b> alvin_rxg: 就是像 apple mac 那样
<alvin_rxg> 那個有 global menu
<\b> global menu 在其它发行版上要折腾
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<\b> 所以呆在  ubuntu 了
<cleamoon> don't use panel
<\b> panel 看时间用
<alvin_rxg> xD
<\b> 再加上集成个 trayer
<alvin_rxg> 他們可能是在 bash 的 PS1 裏邊加了個時間
<\b> 。。。 本来就嫌一行不够宽...
<\b> Prompt 能省就省
<alvin_rxg> xD
<\b> 而且一加就要加两个时区
<alvin_rxg> \b: 好像那個傳說中的神的 ps1 是 兩行的。。上邊一堆信息，然後 \n 一行
<alvin_rxg> 最近 freenode 經常延時呢，還是 irssi 太敏感了……  這顯示 Lag: 1.48
<cleamoon> two lines' prompt is good
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 影響閱讀。
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, how?
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 一般在操作的時候，不會去理會那些冗餘信息的，但因爲閱讀的慣性，經常會把每一行都掃過來
<\b> 这简直就是porn
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, when you get use to it you will ignore them.
<alvin_rxg> 那就 tmux xD
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/uqlmt
<^k^>  06:04
<\b> cleamoon: 你可曾见何方牛人搞这种绣花枕头的?    ;P
<alvin_rxg> 我用 tmux 搞了個繡花枕頭
<cleamoon> \b, it's useful. sometimes
<\b> yeah sometimes
<alvin_rxg> 那不如 alias a='export promt 1'; alis b='export promt 2' 方便
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 你快能用上我们机器分拣的药品了
<knownbad> 会在出仓前烧了吧？
<knownbad> Burnt by Germany Machinery.
<knownbad> BGM.
<\b> BGP
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 烧什么
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 已经出仓了
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 机械和控制部分问题多阿
<knownbad> 冒烟没？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 冒毛烟
<knownbad> 软件吧？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 这个完事了 就去芝加哥了
<knownbad> 你烧你的鸡鸡毛？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 控制端 plc 问题多
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 烧你的鸡鸡毛
<knownbad> 你做 plc？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我不作
<mugebjgd>  knownbad 我做软件逻辑
<knownbad> 你做 plc 的小妹妹？
<knownbad> 把她们干掉。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 小妹妹？ 作软件逻辑的是项目组最高层
<knownbad> Chicago 好似没什么好玩的。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 因为其他东西都要100%运行才行
<knownbad> 好吧高层的妹妹。
<knownbad> 你现在嫌 Florida 等你去了 Chicago 就知道。
<knownbad> 没 beach bunnies 看了。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 为什么？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: chicage很无聊？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 给我你的电话
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 晚上打给你
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我有flatrate
<knownbad> 嗯就打 911 把。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 出来搞基阿
<knownbad> 把 911 的妹妹。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我喜欢老屁眼
<knownbad> Chicago 的黑人多，小心晚上路上只看见一对牙齿飘着。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 为什么bestbuy 买东西要交税？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 可以网络购物就没有？
<knownbad> 我可嫩的很。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 你还嫩？ 50多岁的人了
<knownbad> 如果州内有实体商店就得打税。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 奇怪的国家
<knownbad> 美国是联邦制，这个一点都不奇怪。
<knownbad> 联邦所得税归联邦管，州所得税归州管。  销售税是州，郡和市在收。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 感觉美国人思维模式很奇怪 或者说有点傻
<knownbad> 之隔一条街可能销售税就不同了。
<knownbad> 美国人不喜欢人管却喜欢管人家。
<knownbad> 但这也是人之常情。
<knownbad> Android 上有离线字典吗？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: goldendict
<knownbad> 嗯还真没想到 goldendict.
<psychologe> hello test
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我是说美国这个社会比较有意思
<knownbad> 是啊，你想移民了？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 不想 还是德国好
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 对比之下觉得德国更舒服
<knownbad> 妈的, goldendict 有广告。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 付费阿
<knownbad> 但它没事先声明 ad support.
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我用的时候怎么没有啊
<knownbad> 有，查字后就在上方。
<mugebjgd> 不记得了
#ubuntu-cn 2012-06-08
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 下班了吧
<knownbad> 还没，老板。
<knownbad> 你不是该去购物准备回家的吗？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 已经到家半天了
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 笨
<knownbad> 说的是德国，猪头。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 20号到家了
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 该买的东西都买了
<knownbad> 应该做次单帮好下次带老婆来。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 就买了一个平板和一个kindle
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 她要去办签证
<knownbad> 帮同事带点。
<mugebjgd> knownbad:  不带
<knownbad> 现在去 Disney World 蛮贵的。
<fivesheep_> mugebjgd: 德国有没有像美国那样过度注重体育?
<mugebjgd> fivesheep_: 什么体育？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我去了universal studios
<fivesheep_> 感觉上这国家的公众眼里教育的重要性还不如体育来得重要..
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 和busch garden
<fivesheep_> mugebjgd: gerneral
<mugebjgd> fivesheep_: 不知道
<knownbad> 应该还好。
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 你没这样的感觉么?
<knownbad> Universal Studio and Busch Garden 啦。
<knownbad> 不是不注重而是同等。  只在东方人眼中好似不注重。
<knownbad> Jeremy Lin 就是个例子。
<knownbad> 教育和体育一样是得有兴趣。
<fivesheep_> 体育怎么能跟教育同等呢.... 观赏性体育项目怎么说也只是娱乐的一种. 社会的进步靠的是科技, 跟别的国家竞争靠的也是科技
<fivesheep_> 娱乐很重要, 是日常生活不可缺少的一环
<fivesheep_> 但... 教育是社会的根基
<knownbad> 这就好似每个父母都想子女当老板，如果每个子女都是老板哪来的员工呢？
<fivesheep_> 两国打仗, 总不能你踢球把她踢赢了 就能获得战争的胜利...
<knownbad> 每个都读理工哪来的这么多个科学家呢？
<fivesheep_> 这个例子不行阿.. 教育最少让人拥有更多的生存技能
<fivesheep_> 不限于科学, 理工..
<knownbad> 好似速食比较有效率但你想天天吃吗？
<knownbad> 要是没人对料理有理想我们都得吃速食。
<knownbad> 其他的职业都是。
<knownbad> 不管是否选择或是没选择。
<fivesheep_> 你举的例子 跟我说的东西貌似不沾边阿..... 我的观点是 教育>体育 科技>娱乐 即使大多娱乐, 也是需要科技去支撑
<knownbad> 体育也是因为有群众支持啊。  资本主义没利益不干的。
<knownbad> 那你觉得 Jeremy Lin 哈佛毕业去打篮球如何？
<fivesheep_> 赚钱了, 但他有相当的教育, 保证他不会乱花? 不过, 这依然不是我提的问题所在. 这是个体的职业选择
<mugebjgd> jeremy lin是谁？
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 如果所有小孩都只学完小学课程, 然后全都去参与体育项目... 整个体育大国, 天天的生活就是体育为中心, 如何?
<mugebjgd> fivesheep_: 我档更高兴了
<knownbad> 但从他开始上了新闻大家看到的只是他的球技包挂国内的媒体。  这和他的教育有何关联？
<knownbad> 他的背景是后来才发掘的。
<iOpera> 我们发现您输入的姓名似乎违反了 Google+ 姓名政策。 nnnd 这也搞实名？
<knownbad> 照你说的国内的媒体应该先报导他的教育背景而不是他的球技。
<knownbad> 教育也不保证个人的财务管理。
<knownbad> 但平均收入是高些。
<mugebjgd> iOpera: 你输入了啥？
<knownbad> 司马无聊？
<knownbad> 欧阳无耻？
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 如果不是因为他的教育背景, 他不会那么活.... 满大街的黑人underdog
<fivesheep_> 还有种族
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 周弱发
<knownbad> 周小支。
<fivesheep_> 但这个跟我说的东西其实无关.. 我说的是教育对社会的意义比体育更重要
<knownbad> 但你得问自己国内的媒体看的是什么，社会如何发展观念呢？
<knownbad> 有多少哈佛毕业的，而几个 NBA 呢？
<mugebjgd> fivesheep_: 你啥时候去上学
<fivesheep_> mugebjgd: 这一段都在学着online的呢.
<knownbad> 你要贡献社会就去当政客吧。
<knownbad> 保证可以影响多数人的生活。
<mugebjgd> fivesheep_: 找女友了么？
<whsailing> morning
<knownbad> Moaning
<tenzu> 神在刷帖
<iOpera> mugebjgd: 邮件通知呢。g+搞实名审查。
<mugebjgd> io
<mugebjgd> iOpera: 没有啊
<mugebjgd> iOpera: 我就没用实名
<iOpera> 你迟早。
<iOpera> 不像真实名字的，都违法政策。
<iOpera> 在停用期间，对于需要有效个人资料的 Google 服务（如 Google+、Google Buzz、Google 阅读器和 Picasa），您将无法使用它们的完整功能，但这并不会影响您使用其他 Google 服务（如 Gmail）。
<knownbad> 上次原本想用“马草尼”但名字。
<iOpera> 幸好我只用邮件服务。
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • bacula卸载不了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377255 各位：我的bacula 是使用 apt-get 安装的。用 apt-get autoremove 卸载，出现问题，现在是也不能再安装了，也不能卸载了。我看到网上有编译代码的，但我的mysql也是apt安装的，无法找到mysql.h，想请教如彻底删除bacula …
<iOpera> knownbad: 你可以使用这名字。这像中文名
<knownbad> 我看中的是以英文来念。
<debianer> 都上班了吗
<debianer> 都在斗地主吗
<debianer> 我的手机gtalk，为何在好友那边不显示机器人？
<imtxc> debianer: 我家不让斗地主的。
 * knownbad Adios
<imtxc> CTMD 祖上就让GCD 给斗死了。。
<debianer> imtxc: 真的假的？
<imtxc> debianer: 不然我家能不让玩那个？
<imtxc> debianer: 一看到那名字，我奶奶就气不打一处来。
<debianer> imtxc: 哈哈哈哈，真搞笑哦
<debianer> imtxc: 你奶奶真有意思
<imtxc> debianer: 搞笑你妹
<imtxc> debianer: 你试试
<debianer> 别这么当真哦
<imtxc> debianer: 哎。。
<imtxc> debianer: 我的姑姑伯伯们，因为是地主家的孩子，GCD 连小学都不让上。
<iOpera> 该。那个时期，就是那样。叫你是地主。lol
<imtxc> iOpera: P 那时候也穷很
<iOpera> 都穷。至少你家有地嘛。
<imtxc> iOpera: P 我爸爸出生到10几岁的时候 一直跟奶奶在外面要饭。
<imtxc> 那时候没什么要饭的骗子，所以人心肠还算好， 就没饿死。
<iOpera> 后来平反了没。
<imtxc> iOpera: 到我爸上初中的时候，终于可以让孩子念书了。
<iOpera> 一个时代，那是命。
<imtxc> 是啊， 那时候他们两个出去，要讨一家10几口人吃的烦
<iOpera> 这么大一家子啊。
<imtxc> iOpera: 恩啊， 我奶奶生了9个
<iOpera> @@@@
<imtxc> 全是要饭长大的。。。
<iOpera> 最多的，我见过，就隔壁的，是5个姐妹。。。
<iOpera> 死了一个，本来是6个
<imtxc> iOpera: 那时候都生得多
<imtxc> 要是运气不好，活不下来几个。
<imtxc> 旁边有家，生了10个， 活下来3个。
<nicol> 电脑屏幕
<nicol> 唉
<nicol> 纠结啊
<AlmondShell> 咦，kk换名了。。
<vivatma> 大家好
<imtxc> 晕， 下载个vmware player ,总说没有激活账户。
<^k^> vivatma, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<vivatma> oo
<vivatma> 过来找答案的，python 中怎么执行 mysql 的 dateformat命令呢
<ofan> vivatma: sql语句
<vivatma> SELECT DATE_FORMAT('1990-05-01','%Y-%m-%d')
<vivatma> 我搜索到说是要用俩 %%
<ofan> query('SELECT DATE_FORMAT("1990-05-01","%Y-%m-%d")')
<ofan> vivatma: 最外层用单引号试试
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 卸载transmission出错,怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377261 sudo dpkg -p transmission dpkg-query：警告：parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 48354 package 'flashget': 版本字符串 v1.0.3-beta1 中有错误: version number does not start with digit 统计信息: 发表于 由 sgga — 2012-06-08 9:54
<vivatma> 是刚好反过来对吧？
<vivatma> 我尝试下
<vivatma> 现在最外层用的"""
<ofan> 或者用%%
<ofan> r"...."也可以
<vivatma> 单引号依然不行
<vivatma> %%之前用过不可以呢
<byzantium> Hi all,有CMakeList.txt的资料吗？
<ofan> 难道要 ; 结尾？
<ofan> byzantium: 有很多tutorial
<iOpera> 先在mysql命令行下，调试好语法吧。记得是有%%的，或者其他的特殊写法
<ofan> byzantium: http://www.cmake.org/cmake/help/cmake_tutorial.html
<byzantium> ofan, 是书籍吗？
<^k^> ofan,啥网址y CMake - Cross Platform Make
<iOpera> 要加一个前缀的
<ofan> byzantium: 看你具体项目，可以模仿着现有的写
<byzantium> ofan, 好的 谢谢
<vivatma> 什么前缀呢？
<iOpera> tenzu:
<vivatma> iOpera: 前缀是在语句前么
<tenzu> iOpera: 嘛?
<iOpera> vivatma: 很久了。不记得了。直接cli下调试
<ofan> cmake总体来说比直接写makefile容易多了
<vivatma> Oo
<iOpera> 就是在%前加
<vivatma> 加百分号？
<iOpera> tenzu: 你看某帖子
<ofan> \% ?
<iOpera> vivatma: 不记得了哦。
<tenzu> iOpera: 给个地址
<iOpera> 我那是perl的。
<iOpera> 必须加一个
<iOpera> tenzu: 你发过的
<tenzu> iOpera: 你的G+用户名也被爆菊了?
<ofan> tenzu: 求围观
<tenzu> ofan: 只是神被要求限期整改用户名吧
<ofan> tenzu: 为啥
<iOpera> tenzu: 你看错地方了
<tenzu> ofan: 不知道为啥. missing也被要求限期整改
<tenzu> iOpera: 那你给我链接噻
<iOpera> 自己找
<ofan> tenzu: 实名认证？
<iOpera> 困了。睡觉去。
<tenzu> ofan: 应该是G+名字不符合某些规则, 或者太淫荡了
<tenzu> iOpera: 晚安
<ofan> tenzu: ..
<mugebjgd> tenzu: 你这是什么时区？
<mugebjgd> tenzu: 这么给力
<tenzu> mugebjgd: 神要睡觉嘛, 他/她/它那里一定是晚上了
<mugebjgd> 哦看错了
<vivatma> ofan: solved
<vivatma> 把那串字符串存成变量，然后语句中插入即可
<ofan> tenzu: 貌似我应该睡觉了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 才22点
<vivatma> set string='%Y-%m-%d', and sql="""select date_format(updatetime,'%s')""",and run (sql % string). it works.
<tenzu> ofan: 我看差不多
<mugebjgd> ofan: 急什么
<ofan> mugebjgd: 提前准备
<mugebjgd> ofan: å¼±
<ofan> 不过我睡到20点才醒
<ofan> mugebjgd: 最近一直黑白颠倒
<mugebjgd> 。。。。。。。
<mugebjgd> 不上班的孩子好幸福啊
<ofan> 这样下去要早死
<ofan> 还木有女朋友
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你过得是天朝时差而已
<ofan> mugebjgd: 上班好，作息规律
<mugebjgd> ofan: 没办法 为了养家糊口
<ofan> mugebjgd: 玩不玩d3
<mugebjgd> ofan: 还没买呢 等回家再买
<ofan> mugebjgd: 美国便宜
<mugebjgd> ofan: 一样的价格
<ofan> mugebjgd: $59
<mugebjgd> ‏‎ofan: 49,88 €
<ofan> mugebjgd: è´µ
<mugebjgd> ofan: 一样的价格
<ofan> mugebjgd: 换成美元61.56
<mugebjgd> ofan: 那还不如回家买
<ofan> mugebjgd: 62.66
<mugebjgd> ofan: 没贵多少
<ofan> mugebjgd: .
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 求高手解决virtualbox多核问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377268 我的笔记本装了WIN7 64位，然后装了最新下的virtualbox，虚拟机装了WIN2003系统，虽然设置了CPU数为2，但是虚拟机任务管理器里还是单核。 同样win2008也存在该问题。。。但是奇怪的是，虚拟机装了win7 …
<mugebjgd> 加上信用卡的international fee 我这里和家里买一样
<ofan> o
<xuhoudao> 求网络达人
<xuhoudao> 环境 kvm guestos nat ,guestos ping通host host ping不同guest os;
<huntxu> xuhoudao: 你又來了啊...
<gfrog> huntxu: 胡须叔
<gfrog> adam8157_away:  蛋蛋竟然跑掉了。。。。
<adam8157_away> gfrog: ..
<gfrog> roylez: 主席
<adam8157> gfrog: 工作太忙 忘了改了 lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<byzantium> wen
<byzantium> 有人熟悉 CMakeList.txt的书写吗
<byzantium> 上边到if else if 是不是shell 上的那个呀
<byzantium> if ... else ... fi
<byzantium> if ... else ... fi
<ofan> byzantium: 差不多
<byzantium> ao
<byzantium> 好像结尾不是fi
<byzantium> endif
<hoxily> test
<^k^> hoxily, .. ..  ㍣ 
<Lynn> ~~学习php要学到神马深度才可以研究0day?
<slucx> 内牛满面啊，公司的网络终于上来irc了
<ofan> Lynn: ....
<Lynn> - -正所谓学海无涯，该学到何等级才是研究漏洞最佳世纪~
<slucx> 原来只能用8000端口登录这里
<slucx> 汗…
<Lynn> ..
<fdsg> ubuntu有中文新闻组吗，地址是什么
<palomino|working> 你是tlf的lynn么.. , Lynn
<ofan> fdsg: ubuntu-zh@lists.ubuntu.com
<fdsg> 谢谢
<Lynn> 神马？
<palomino|working> 看来不是
<palomino|working> 没事了
<Lynn> 恩，这名儿刚套上不久~~
<huntxu> gfrog: 呱呱
<huntxu> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<huntxu> roylez: 傻樂
<huntxu> tenzu: 疼疼
<tenzu> huntxu: 胡须
<fdsg> 请问如何在thunder订阅新闻组，我在file中的subscribe选项中没有发现哪里可以输入新闻组地址的地方。谢谢
<fdsg> 不好意思是thunderbird
<ofan> fdsg: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-zh 这里订阅
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: ubuntu-zh 信息页
<debianer> PIDGIN上不了QQ了哦
<debianer> 你们的还能上吗
<LeithWong> 很久很久以前就不能了。。。
<debianer> LeithWong: 阿？
<debianer> LeithWong: 一直跳出验证码
<byzantium> 怎么样 $ENV{}是啥意思啊
<byzantium> 怎么找呀
<byzantium> 我echo不可以呀
<Lynn> ~~这玩意还有什么好玩的吗？
<cfy> iOpera: ee
<cfy> 怎么都没什么人说话阿，最近
<byzantium> make 的时候说没有文件或目录 该怎么弄呀
<byzantium> 但是本身我能找到那个文件呀
<byzantium> cfy, ??
<cfy> byzantium: Makefile有，
<cfy> byzantium: 把make的提示贴shanglai
<byzantium> 有
<byzantium> error: boost/thread/thread.hpp: 没有那个文件或目录
<byzantium> 但是这个文件有呀
<cfy> 拿不知道了。。。
<byzantium> 我能在link的目录得到
<maplebeats> 我有个json  {'0':key,'1':key,'2':key}怎么才能得这json的长度啊,就是得到最一个2
<ibodi> webQQ 你们有谁上得去吗？
<MeaCulpa> awk -F':' '{print NF}'
<maplebeats> 。。。。。。。。。
<maplebeats> 忘说了。。。用 js
<maplebeats> 我用length得到的全是unfined
<maplebeats> undefined
<ibodi> maplebeats: 你期待得到的是多少呢？我也很想学习一下。
<maplebeats> 最后个数值或者长度
<maplebeats> 就是2或者长度3
<ibodi> maplebeats: 在 mongoDB 上看到类似这个东西。
<maplebeats> OK，搞定了。。。写了个函数
 * slucx 俺又回到arch了
<ibodi> slucx:  arch 是否那个没有桌面的东西。上次装了很久，也没有看到桌面
<ibodi> maplebeats: 贴个看看，参考一下
<slucx> ibodi: 嗯，我转大便转的很失败，估计注定不让我用的
<maplebeats> function getJsonLength(json){
<maplebeats> 	var len=0;
<maplebeats> 	if(Boolean(json)){
<maplebeats> 		for(i in json)len++;
<maplebeats> 	}
<maplebeats> 	return len;
<maplebeats> }
<^k^> maplebeats:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<ibodi> maplebeats: 哦。原来你是要计算这个{} 里面有多少个成员？
<maplebeats> 神马情况
<nyfair> maplebeats: 贴代码请善用各种paste网站
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> cloud
<Cherrot> 奇怪，不能直接在launchpad网站上提交bug吗？
<refresh> Anybody
<refresh> ?
<Zertad> hello
<^k^> Zertad, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<imagine> ubuntu软件中心为什么这么慢
<imagine> ubuntu one 安装也很慢，怎么回事
<AlmondShell> imagine: 换163的源吧
<imagine> 怎么换，，，
<imagine> 我新来的
<AlmondShell> imagine: 当然，前提是你是在国内...
<imagine> 恩
<AlmondShell> imagine: 百度或者谷歌一下 ubuntu 换更新源
<imagine> 哦
<imagine> 谢谢了
<AlmondShell> imagine: 如果你是ubuntu 的话。。
<imagine> 然后呢
<imagine> E: 无法获得锁 /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: 资源暂时不可用) E: 无法对目录 /var/lib/apt/lists/ 加锁 E: 无法获得锁 /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: 资源暂时不可用) E: 无法锁定管理目录(/var/lib/dpkg/)，是否有其他进程正占用它？
<imagine> 没办法刷新源
<AlmondShell> imagine: 先把你在用的和更新有关的程序关了，然后参考：http://my.oschina.net/rockbaby/blog/14711
<^k^> AlmondShell ⇪ ti: Ubuntu12.04 更新源 - Rock_Baby的个人空间 - 开源中国社区
<vvcoder> imagine: 重启
<vvcoder> imagine: kill
<AlmondShell> imagine: 这个也可以看看，有图形界面直接在软件中心更改源的，http://www.ubuntusoft.com/ubuntu-update-source.html
<^k^> AlmondShell ⇪ ti: Ubuntu 12.04更新源 | Ubuntusoft
<imagine> 要下载500多M
<imagine> 的东西
<AlmondShell> imagine: 你要下啥啊- -
<AlmondShell> imagine: 系统版本升级？
<imagine> E: 无法获得锁 /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: 资源暂时不可用) E: 无法对目录 /var/lib/apt/lists/ 加锁 E: 无法获得锁 /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: 资源暂时不可用) E: 无法锁定管理目录(/var/lib/dpkg/)，是否有其他进程正占用它？
<imagine> gine@imagine-OEM:~$ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树        正在读取状态信息... 完成        将会安装下列额外的软件包：   akonadi-backend-mysql akonadi-server akregator amarok amarok-common   amarok-utils apport-kde apturl-kde ark bluedevil cdparanoia cdrdao   cryptsetup docbook-xml docbook-xsl dolphin dragonplayer freespacenoti
<imagine> gine@imagine-OEM:~$ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树        正在读取状态信息... 完成        将会安装下列额外的软件包：   akonadi-backend-mysql akonadi-server akregator amarok amarok-common   amarok-utils apport-kde apturl-kde ark bluedevil cdparanoia cdrdao   cryptsetup docbook-xml docbook-xsl dolphin dragonplayer freespacenoti
<imagine> gine@imagine-OEM:~$ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树        正在读取状态信息... 完成        将会安装下列额外的软件包：   akonadi-backend-mysql akonadi-server akregator amarok amarok-common   amarok-utils apport-kde apturl-kde ark bluedevil cdparanoia cdrdao   cryptsetup docbook-xml docbook-xsl dolphin dragonplayer freespacenoti
<imagine> 升级了 27 个软件包，新安装了 374 个软件包，要卸载 0 个软件包，有 219 个软件包未被升级。 需要下载 267 MB/268 MB 的软件包。 解压缩后会消耗掉 578 MB 的额外空间。 您希望继续执行吗？[Y/n]^[a^Cimagine@imagine-OEM:~$ ^C imagine@imagine-OEM:~$ ^C
<imagine> 这里的复制粘贴有点晕
<AlmondShell> imagine: 不要这样贴。。。。
<AlmondShell> imagine: 大段文本可以去http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/
 * slucx 发现kk老改ID
<AlmondShell> CU还在维护- -，难道CU最近有啥大动作？
<slucx> AlmondShell: 今天一天都上不去
<AlmondShell> s 昨天就不行了。。
<imagine> linux qq 为什么 安装不上啊
<AlmondShell> slucx: 我盯着CU好几天了- -
<slucx> AlmondShell: 好几天都上不去了？
<AlmondShell> imagine: linux下要么使用webqq，要么用装wine什么的
<imagine> tx不是有linuxqq么
<AlmondShell> slucx: 至少两天了吧
<AlmondShell> imagine: linuxqq的项目老早就放弃了吧
<imagine> 好吧
<imagine> webqq很不好用
<slucx> AlmondShell: web 的吧…其他的就不要想了
<AlmondShell> imagine: 凑合着用呗
<imagine> 好吧
<imagine> 刚刚终于把flash安好了
<AlmondShell> slucx: 貌似很多人折腾wine qq  我没折腾过，不知道啥情况，一般用用就webqq
<imagine> 怎么把启动菜单交给windows
<AlmondShell> imagine: 什么启动菜单。。
<imagine> ubuntu 的启动菜单
<AlmondShell> imagine: 你的意思是开机启动么？
<imagine> 我想用我的windows 的启动菜单
<imagine> 嗯嗯
<AlmondShell> imagine: ubuntu12 gnome桌面的话。。右上角有个按钮，点击后，菜单里有个开机启动设置项的吧
<slucx> AlmondShell: 我用，我QQ几乎不上，偶尔也是用webqq
<jyfl987> ofan: 昨晚玩到4点 额
<ofan> jyfl987: minecraft?
<jyfl987> ofan: 是啊  终于挖到底了
<ofan> jyfl987: ....
<jyfl987> ofan: 也挖到了各种矿石 包括做电路的
<ofan> jyfl987: 你沉迷了
<jyfl987> ofan: 没事  再玩一周就该玩完了
<ofan> jyfl987: 不如玩d3
<jyfl987> ofan: 我准备玩完就转到minetest去  那个可定制性太强大了
<jyfl987> ofan: 无聊
<jyfl987> 我考虑买个 linode来放server
<ofan> jyfl987: minecraft?
<ofan> java的至少要1g空闲内存
<jyfl987> ofan: minetest
<jyfl987> ofan: 买vps跑java那不是钱多了么
<vvcoder> 由上海的同学要电脑妈
<vvcoder> 才半年电脑，现在要回家了，打算转手
<vvcoder> 高配电脑
<vvcoder> 带回去我怕搞烂了
<vvcoder> 有人要就最好了，价格好商量
<rafaelCN> 第一次进irc
<debianer> vvcoder 邮寄给我
<vvcoder> debianer: 草，就是怕邮寄搞兰了
<vvcoder> 不然我早就拿回家了
<vvcoder> 有上海的同学愿意要么？
<ofan> vvcoder: 什么配置
<vvcoder> ofan: xeon e3 1230,8g金士顿,1t希捷,hd6750,华硕67,dell 23 ips,逻辑无线键鼠
<ofan> vvcoder: 不错
<ofan> vvcoder: 显示器多少钱
<vvcoder> 半年前搞的，5500
<vvcoder> 现在硬盘涨价了阿///
<vvcoder> 显示器不单卖
<vvcoder> 我要整卖，因为我不好拿回去
<nyfair> vvcoder: 硬盘里有什么好东西么？
<vvcoder> 我怕快递公司搞烂了
<vvcoder> nyfair: 该有的都有
<vvcoder> nyfair: 包括你想要的
<ofan> vvcoder: 托运
<vvcoder> nyfair: 当然，你也可以格式了
<nyfair> vvcoder: 愿闻其详
<vvcoder> ofan: 我问了几个公司，都不保证不搞烂，不敢托运
<ofan> vvcoder: 问你显示器买的时候多少钱，多大分辨率
<nyfair> vvcoder: 我不觉得你会知道我想要什么
<vvcoder> nyfair: 买不买
<cfy> ofan: 到美国肯定烂了。。。
<vvcoder> ofan: 1450吧
<ofan> è´µ
<vvcoder> ofan: ...
<ofan> vvcoder: 1080P最大？
<vvcoder> ofan: 半年阿
<vvcoder> ofan: 1920x1080
<vvcoder> ofan: 我对p没概念
<vvcoder> ofan: 我平时主要拿来编程
<vvcoder> 有人需要台机吗？尽快了
<ofan> ips还是贵啊
<vvcoder> ofan: 我知道有几个23的ips，之所以当初选dell，是因为这个最好
<cfy> ofan: 这说明你老家上海的？
<vvcoder> ofan: 其他几个在1200左右
<ofan> cfy: 不是
<ofan> vvcoder: 为什么最好？
<vvcoder> ofan: 我是上海的，我托运搞毛阿
<cfy> ofan: 。。。
<vvcoder> ofan: 测评下来最好
<vvcoder> ofan: 而且我喜欢这个外观
<vvcoder> ofan: 那些太花
<ofan> vvcoder: 你上海的害怕带回家烂了？？
<vvcoder> ofan: 对
<cfy> vvcoder: ...
<cfy> vvcoder: 你托运
<ofan> vvcoder: 你从上海坐火箭回上海？？
<cfy> vvcoder: 你快递
<cfy> vvcoder: 保价10000
<vvcoder> cfy: 托运靠谱么？听说很多都烂了
<cfy> vvcoder: 这不搞定了？
<cfy> vvcoder: 硬盘取出来
<vvcoder> cfy: 什么快递？
<cfy> vvcoder: 顺风
<^k^> cfy:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<vvcoder> ofan: 火车，托运不好带
<vvcoder> ofan: 因为还有其他很多东西
<ofan> vvcoder: 家在上海还搞毛托运啊
<vvcoder> cfy: 我问了好几个快递，都不报价
<huntxu> vvcoder: 拆了主板帶硬盤CPU，硬盤，和顯示器一起上飛機
<vvcoder> cfy: 我日，问题是显示器怎么办
<huntxu> vvcoder: 機箱快遞
<ofan> vvcoder: 直接最后做出租带回去
<vvcoder> huntxu: 。。。
<huntxu> vvcoder: 不然顯示器賣了也行
<vvcoder> ofan: 带你娘
<ofan> vvcoder: ..
<huntxu> vvcoder: 我這麽幹的，從廣州到北京
<vvcoder> huntxu: 这太麻烦了
<vvcoder> huntxu: 我觉得整卖了回去买
<huntxu> vvcoder: 哪麻煩了，主板和硬盤又不大
<vvcoder> huntxu: 真心怕搞烂了，也不给保险
<huntxu> vvcoder: 整賣又不值錢，還得正好遇到有要的
<vvcoder> huntxu: 因为我还有好多东西要带
<vvcoder> huntxu: 所以我问问
<huntxu> vvcoder: 主板和硬盤一點都不大啊問題是
<vvcoder> cfy: 顺风我试试
<huntxu> vvcoder: 你說顯示器大我還能理解
<cfy> vvcoder: 你不是你说过头了？快递怕了？
<huntxu> vvcoder: 整機快遞就算了，我當初考慮了很久，沒一家靠譜的
<vvcoder> huntxu: 你要考虑我一个人要带多少东西，能卖都卖了方便
<cfy> vvcoder: 上海到上海？还搞毛阿。。
<vvcoder> cfy: 没有把
<cfy> vvcoder: 叫你家人来，朋友帮你搬阿
<vvcoder> cfy: 我直接文他们有没有保护措施
<vvcoder> cfy: 。。。车费阿
<cfy> vvcoder: 保护毛，保价10000
<cfy> vvcoder: 东西坏了就不要了嘛。。。
<vvcoder> huntxu: ...
<vvcoder> cfy: 怎么报价
<vvcoder> cfy: ...
<cfy> vvcoder: 保价
<debianer> 自己背回去
<vvcoder> cfy: 日，怎么能随便怀了
<cfy> vvcoder: 除了硬盘，坏了就坏了。
<vvcoder> debianer: 你来帮我，我给你500
<vvcoder> cfy: @@|||
<cfy> vvcoder: debianer 过来的车费都不止500.。。
<vvcoder> debianer: ...
<vvcoder> cfy: ...
<debianer> 背回去还省运费，又锻炼身体
<vvcoder> debianer: @_@|||
<cfy> vvcoder: 哦。。来回可能刚刚好够。。。
<vvcoder> cfy: ......
<vvcoder> cfy: debianer是国外的？
<cfy> vvcoder: 你真是没概念。。。
<cfy> 国外到中国只需要500?
<vvcoder> cfy: 愿闻其详
<vvcoder> cfy: 不是，你说刚好够是什么意思
<cfy> vvcoder: 我省内动车都要200........
<vvcoder> 谁要阿
<vvcoder> cfy: ...
<imadper> 谁用过openmp?
<cfy> imadper: 没用过
<imadper> 为什么我开了openmp之后, 反而慢了好几倍
<imadper> cfy: 好悲剧
<vvcoder> cfy: 只要给我搞回去，500运费我能接受
<ofan> imadper: 有些不适合openmp
<imadper> ofan: 两个大数组相加
<imadper> ofan: 除了一个循环就没别的东西了
<cfy> imadper: 怎么了？
<cfy> imadper: 你要大数相加？多大的
<ofan> imadper: 这种数据交换多的，还是放到单核里
<imadper> cfy: 写的作业, 要求用openmp来提升性能, 结果我怎么用openmp都是效率变第
<vvcoder> cfy: 顺风不行，我问过了
<imadper> cfy: 1000000
<cfy> vvcoder: 不行就不行
<cfy> vvcoder: 我当时保价1000,是可以的
<imadper> ofan: 数据交换多吗?? 木优雅
<cfy> vvcoder: 10000也行的
<vvcoder> cfy: .......
<imadper> ofan: 没有数据交换呀, 而且两个数组都是共享变量
<cfy> imadper: 为啥要openmp?
<ofan> imadper: 多，因为你要用上一步的结果
<imadper> cfy: 作业
<imadper> ofan: 我不是reduce
<cfy> imadper: The OpenMP API defines a portable, scalable model with a simple and flexible interface for developing parallel applications on....
<cfy> imadper: gaoji
<cfy> imadper: 你不大4了么。。还作业
<imadper> for (;i<max;i++) {a[i] += b[i];} ofan 这样的
<imadper> cfy: 我大三呀, 跟你一样大
<cfy> imadper: .... 那怎么去当 实习生了？
<tenzu> imadper: cfy 两位小盆友好
<cfy> tenzu: 叔叔好
<ofan> imadper: 你做profiling测的？
<imadper> cfy: 我是假期开始去
<imadper> ofan: 不明白...
<cfy> imadper: 有前途阿。。。
<cfy> imadper: 有前途的孩子
<imadper> cfy: ....
<ofan> imadper: 你怎么测的效率
<imadper> tenzu: 什么时候去你那里读研呀, 疼博士
<cfy> tenzu: 有糖吃么？
<imadper> ofan: clock()
<ofan> imadper: 这太水了
<cfy> ....
<imadper> ofan: ...
<tenzu> imadper: 50年后, 给你两个博士学位
<tenzu> cfy: 又不是万圣节
<imadper> tenzu: 那时候我还活着嘛都不确定
<imadper> cfy: 我们一起去找 tenzu 混个硕士毕业吧
<cfy> tenzu: 。。。。 不知道啥是万圣节。。。
<tenzu> imadper: 我觉得应该还活着
<cfy> imadper: 不用了。。。我还是继续考研。。。
<cfy> tenzu: 做导师了？
<imadper> tenzu: 说不好~
<tenzu> cfy: 导嘛, 教师资格证还没拿到
<imadper> cfy: 考啥?
<cfy> tenzu: 哦。。
<imadper> cfy: 软件? 通信?
<cfy> imadper: 计算机阿
<imadper> cfy: 霸气!
<cfy> imadper: ...
<slucx> awesome里哪个是关闭焦点跟随鼠标的？？？？
<ofan> imadper: QueryPerformanceFrequency之类
<tenzu> 未来的码农
<cfy> imadper: 我看了下 信号与系统。。。发现都不会了。。。
<imadper> ofan: 不用这么高级吧... 名字都这么长
<imadper> cfy: 从来都不会...
<cfy> imadper: 拿qpf
<cfy> imadper: 那qpf
<ofan> imadper: 你这点代码恐怕都不够openmp加载的时间长
<imadper> ofan: 有可能...
<slucx> awesomer们…
<imadper> cfy: 恩. 就clock就够了.. 设置成us级别的了
<imadper> cfy: 不过貌似默认就是us
<imadper> ofan: 那我加大长度...
<ofan> imadper: 而且是频繁内存读写的，很多情况下其实单核单线程更快
<ofan> imadper: 。。。
<ofan> imadper: 不是长度的问题
<cfy> imadper: 内嵌汇编
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 是说污染缓存?
<cfy> imadper: 计时
<cfy> ofan: 人家作业了。。
<cfy> ofan: 作业题是不用讲道理的
<ofan> cfy: 奥
<ofan> 那随便了
<imadper> cfy: 我知道那东西, 用那东西测过cpu频率, 结果我的cpu带睿频, 怎么都测不出来
<cfy> imadper: 我不知道。。我只是看别人写过。。
<slucx> adam8157: awesome里哪句是让鼠标移动到哪个窗口焦点就到那里的？我想关了…
<imadper> cfy: 恩, intel的一个文档里有这个方法测主频
<cfy> imadper: 哦。
<ofan> clock不准的
<imadper> ofan: 超级不准... 但是作业而已...
<imadper> ofan: 代码总共也没100行的东西..
<ofan> imadper: 奥
<vvcoder> chinaunix都挂好多天了
<ofan> vvcoder: 电脑送我了吧
<ofan> vvcoder: 我出个运费
<vvcoder> ofan: 出4500吧
<adam8157> slucx: require("awful.autofocus")
<slucx> adam8157: 把这个去掉容易丢焦点
<adam8157> slucx: 你又不想自动设置焦点, 又想总有焦点...
<slucx> adam8157: 我想不是鼠标划过就得到焦点，而是需要鼠标点击或我快捷键得到焦点
<stardiviner> 有人知道clang的clang library 路径么?
<adam8157> slucx: 快捷键本来就有 win+j
<slucx> adam8157: 关闭鼠标滑过变焦
<imadper> stardiviner: 我一直以为用的是gcc的library
<adam8157> slucx: Enable sloppy focus 这里?
<slucx> adam8157: 关闭鼠标滑过变焦, 汗，我手老是蹭着触摸板，严重影响心情
<adam8157> slucx: syndaemon -i 2 -k -d &
<stardiviner> imadper: 我也不清楚,我 不懂C,才开始学, vim里有个插件用到clang的library,which后得不到,也不知道确切是那个软件包,把所有libclang都安装了.但是不知道在哪里
<imadper> stardiviner: 你说的library指的是什么? 函数库?
<imadper> stardiviner: echo "" | g++ -v -x c++ -E - 这样会列出来的
<stardiviner> imadper: readme里说是一个clang.dll 或 libclang.so 或者 libclang.dylib 文件
<ofan> stardiviner: 什么插件
<ofan> stardiviner: 估计要安装clang
<stardiviner> ofan: clang_complete
<ofan> stardiviner: 安装clang
<imadper> stardiviner: /usr/lib/clang/版本号/lib
<imadper> st
<stardiviner> ofan: 我想我应该安装了,虽然不知道是哪个包:
<stardiviner>  apt.search clang                                                              1 ↵  ⑆
<stardiviner> i   clang                                   - Low-Level Virtual Machine (LLVM), C language fami
<stardiviner> i A libclang-common-dev                     - clang library - Common development package
<stardiviner> i   libclang-dev                            - clang library - Development package
<stardiviner> i   libclang1                               - clang library
<stardiviner> p   libsclang1                              - SuperCollider language interpreter library
<^k^> stardiviner:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<imadper> stardiviner: 不过里面是静态库
<slucx> 这是什么？ syndaemon -i 2 -k -d &
<imadper> ..............
<slucx> …差点卡死
<ofan> stardiviner: apt-get install clang
 * NoIE 好久没回军区了，发现门卫都用上 type 95 了。
<stardiviner> imadper: /usr/local/lib/clang也不存在
<cfy> imadper: 我现在perl有个包编译不过去。。。
<cfy> imadper: 缺少特定版本的json...
<imadper> cfy: json? 特定版本...
<imadper> cfy: 啥包? 说来听听, 我装一个看看
<imadper> stardiviner: usr/lib/clang?
<cfy> imadper: 我是升级。。。
<cfy> imadper: gentoo
<imadper> cfy: 没救的..
<cfy> imadper: 为啥。。
<stardiviner> imadper: 用户目录下没这个路径的, 怎么说也是在绝对路径里啊
<imadper> cfy: 特定版本这种事情都应该当bug处理
<imadper> stardiviner: 就是绝对路径呀
<imadper> stardiviner: /usr/lib/llvm/libclang.so
<stardiviner> imadper: usr/lib/clang 是相对路径
<imadper> st
<imadper> stardiviner: ...我错, 加个/在前面
<stardiviner> imadper: /usr/lib/llvm*version*/ 搜索了,没有clang相关的
<imadper> stardiviner: 你装过了? llvm还有clang?
<slucx> adam8157: 你太聪明了，看来英语必须得好啊…
<imadper> stardiviner: find /usr -name libclang.so    然后等很久就出来了
<stardiviner> imadper: 我查看了,有2.8, 2.9, 3.0多个版本的llvm,而且我存在llvm2.9 和3.0的目录,我想应该是已经安装了,而且我检查了包状态,确实安装了
<cfy> imadper: 用啥perl版本呢？现在
<imadper> cfy: 5.16
<imadper> cfy: 你升级到5.16了没?
<cfy> imadper: gentoo?
<cfy> imadper: 没。。
<imadper> cfy: arch呀
<cfy> imadper: 不升了。反正咱也不写perl了
<imadper> stardiviner: /usr/lib/llvm/libclang.so      这个目录也没有?
<stardiviner> imadper: 是的
<imadper> cfy: 那perl6出来了之后呢?
<imadper> stardiviner: no idea
<stardiviner> im
<cfy> imadper: 不是我不想升。。。。是升不上去。。
<stardiviner> imadper: ubuntu安装的路径都是这么复杂么.... 据说fedora改变了安装路径,都归类到/usr下了
<ofan> cfy: 咋不写perl了
<imadper> stardiviner: 这我怎么知道...
<cfy> ofan: 干嘛写perl?
<cfy> ofan: 你不是也不写么
<ofan> cfy: 不是perl党的么
<imadper> cfy: parrot
<stardiviner> imadper: 呵呵,
<ofan> 我不会所以不写
<cfy> ofan: 退了
<cfy> imadper: 怎么了？
<ofan> 其实想学点perl
<ofan> 写点快速小脚本
<imadper> cfy: perl6呀
<stardiviner> imadper: 哦,再问一下, libclang.so 文件好还是 libclang.dylib 好?
<imadper> stardiviner: 这两个文件干嘛的我都不知道
<stardiviner> imadper: 唉....
<slucx> cfy: 好好的干嘛退在，会点就比不会强
<cfy> slucx: 只是不搞了，要是单行的啥的，我还是会用perl
<slucx> cfy: 呵呵，啥方便用啥…
<adam8157> slucx: ...
<cfy> slucx: 现在需求少。不怎么写脚本了。。
<imadper> cfy: 我的emacs的自带功能总是没法用... 我了个去!!
<imadper> cfy: woman都打不开了
<cfy> slucx: 有年头不写shell和perl了
<slucx> cfy: 哈哈，我几乎不写脚本，我发现我想做的事情都有人做过了
<slucx> cfy: 嘎嘎
<gfrog> adam8157: Rosewill 罗维 RK-9000系列 机械键盘 青轴　499元包邮（可用10元券） 详情页面: http://t.cn/zOF8f7q
<^k^> gfrog,啥网址y Rosewill 罗维 RK-9000系列 机械键盘 青轴　499元包邮（可用10元券）» 什么值得买
<cfy> slucx: 好奇怪。。。怎么现在没需求写了。。。。
<cfy> imadper: 升，我找到原因了。。。
<imadper> gfrog: 在办公室用青轴, 会被同事们1000遍的
<imadper> cfy: 啥原因?
<cfy> gfrog: 卖电容。。
<gfrog> imadper: 没事，蛋蛋的同事都很重口。。
<imadper> gfrog: 好丑的键盘..
<adam8157> gfrog: 我不要青轴 太响
<cfy> imadper: 举个例子，我要装a包，但是缺少b包提供的功能。。。但是,装了B的虚拟包。。真实包没装。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 很便宜啊骚年
<cfy> imadper: 所以就一直失败中。。。
<cfy> gfrog: hhkb
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 理解了...
 * slucx 推荐个ff插件，firemacs，好用的很啊…
<gfrog> adam8157: 要不茶轴，据说今天京东599了。
<cfy> slucx: opera路过
<adam8157> gfrog: o? 我看看去
<cfy> gfrog: taobao可能划算电
<cfy> gfrog: 别买白色的
<slucx> cfy: 没咋用过OP
<imadper> cfy: 白色的怎么了?
<gfrog> cfy: 。。。 跟我说有啥用。。。 我已经买白的了。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 果断入手啊!
<cfy> imadper: 你问 主席就知道了。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 你果断吧
<cfy> gfrog: 用过多久了？
<imadper> cfy: 我现在有一把就是白色的
<slucx> awesome里估计是浏览器需要鼠标了，现在用firemacs效果很好
<gfrog> cfy: 好几个月了都
<cfy> imadper: 。。。 据说容易脏？
<cfy> imadper: gfrog: 我反正是黑的
<imadper> cfy: 那是主席手脏...??
<pocoyo> slucx: 一直用着啊。
<cfy> imadper: ...
<imadper> cfy: 我的青轴也是黑的...
<imadper> cfy: 没事, 不怕, 主席不在
<adam8157> gfrog: 下单了!!!
<imadper> :)
<cfy> imadper: gfrog: 等有钱了。。。先买hhkb...再买air,再买lispworks....
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 请教：笔记本合上盖子没法挂起，再打开是死机 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377295 笔记本 Dell XPS M1330 内存 2G swap 2G 系统 Ubuntu 12.04 我的系统是装在一个40G移动硬盘上(USB接口)的，插上移动硬盘，启动就是Ubuntu,不插移动硬盘，启动就是Win7。 笔记本合上盖 …
<imadper> cfy: lispworks很好??
<cfy> imadper: 主席去那里了？
<imadper> cfy: 米国还没回来?
<cfy> imadper: 没有阿，库还不错吧，据说编译器不一定比sbcl好
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。。
<cfy> imadper: 不会被吃了把。。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 被吃不可能, 肾亏就有可能了
<cfy> imadper: 那就好。。。
<imadper> cfy: ...
<adam8157> gfrog: 订单已提交，我们会尽快安排发货
<cfy> adam8157: 不去taobao看一眼？！
<imadper> cfy: 完全没理解`那就好`三个字表示什么含义
<cfy> adam8157: 北京店家多的是
<cfy> adam8157: 还能自提，验货
<imadper> cfy: 你跟一个壕说淘宝便宜, 有用吗?
<cfy> imadper: 我错了
<debianer> imadper 手机上选你名字不容易啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，你自提吧，要不得下周才能收到货了。
<cfy> imadper: 。。。
<cfy> imadper: 求手机号码
<imadper> debianer: 还有谁也是im打头的吗?~
<gfrog> adam8157: 自提明儿就能爽上了。
<debianer> imadper 没法补全好像
<adam8157> gfrog: 已经提交了 周一就周一呗, 现在住的地方摆不下键盘
 * gfrog 我擦，总算明白为毛kdialog从其他终端发消息过来总是奇怪的格式啦！！
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<cfy> gfrog: 为啥？
<imadper> debianer: 恩, 我的手机都没irc能用
<cfy> ........
<gfrog> cfy: bug呗
<cfy> gfrog: ..........
<adam8157> gfrog: 你怎么知道特价的
<cfy> gfrog: 求链接
<gfrog> adam8157: 口口相传
<adam8157> gfrog: 哈哈哈
 * gfrog @_@ 看起来口口相传这个词好xe
<slucx> pocoyo: 你也是firemacs？呵呵
<slucx> pocoyo: 很好啊…
<gfrog> cfy: 我还没报呢，肿末会有链接。
<debianer> imadper 我的可以从成员列表里点击你的名字，但成员太多了，翻起来也麻烦
<imadper> debianer: 稍等, 我换个名字就好点了...
<adam8157> gfrog: 你上回多少团购的
 * a_imadper 找导师签字去..
<gfrog> adam8157: 好像也是599
<cfy> gfrog: ?我说京东的购买链接阿
<debianer> 最好是a开头
<cfy> ....
<pocoyo> slucx: 是啊。用emacs的应该都喜欢用吧
<gfrog> cfy: 找蛋蛋 adam8157
<cfy> adam8157: 求url
<adam8157> cfy: http://www.360buy.com/product/335024.html
<^k^> adam8157,啥网址y 【樱桃G80-3000LXCEU-2】樱桃（Cherry）G80-3000LXCEU-2 机械键盘(黑色茶轴3000) 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<debianer> a_imadper 这下方便了
<cfy> 有点大。。
<debianer> a_imadper 最近点名都没骂我了
<cfy> debianer: 特殊符号开始的会不会更前面？
<slucx> pocoyo: 我刚发现，还不是很熟，不过感觉很好啊，有了这个以后就可以不用带鼠标到处跑了
<debianer> cfy 会
<a_imadper> debianer: 哈哈, 那你到时候别忘记给我推荐股票~
<adam8157> gfrog: 这个用多了, 回家不习惯怎么办
<debianer> a_imadper 单位用tor，回家用vpn
<gfrog> adam8157: 一下买2块
<gfrog> adam8157: 家里一块，公司一块
<a_imadper> debianer: 恩
<adam8157> gfrog: ... 壕
<a_imadper> cfy: 大才能显示出他壕的气质
<debianer> a_imadper 没问题
<gfrog> adam8157: 你才是壕
<cfy> adam8157: 买两hhkb
<adam8157> gfrog: 可惜不是amazon特价... 电子券用不了
<cfy> adam8157: 4000
 * a_imadper 为什么都说hhkb, 不说realforce呢?
 * a_imadper 一直yy压力分区
<gfrog> adam8157: 难道京东最近店庆木有发能用的公券？
<debianer> a_imadper vpn经常断，要重新连，是免费的原因吗？
<a_imadper> debianer: 恩, 应该是, vpn一般都会设置这种限制的
<gfrog> adam8157: 再说外边赠送京东券的一大把，你自己去找啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 发了 特价的不能用好像
<gfrog> adam8157: o...
<adam8157> gfrog: 其实我很想再买一块...
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: 要果断
<gfrog> adam8157: 降价不容易，哈哈
<adam8157> gfrog: 要买掌托么你
<gfrog> adam8157: 掌托？ 桌子放不下了。。。
<debianer> a_imadper tor也能做飞信和qq代理
<a_imadper> debianer: 没试过~ 我用tor只停留在翻强阶段
<debianer> a_imadper tor为何能保密？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: http://www.360buy.com/product/335024.html
<a_imadper> debianer: tor流量分散, 而且数据加密了呀
<adam8157> gfrog: 我在四处放毒
<cfy> jyfl987: 果壳是啥公司？
<debianer> a_imadper 不过qq用tor代理，经常会定时掉一下线
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 你组织团购算了
<a_imadper> debianer: 因为你的源地址变了? 我没试过, 不清楚
<debianer> a_imadper tor只是流量分散，没有加密吧
<a_imadper> debianer: 显然加密了的
<debianer> a_imadper 用什么方式加密的？
<cfy> jyfl987: 原来不是昵称阿。。。http://www.guokr.com/
<^k^> cfy,啥网址y 果壳网 guokr.com - 科技有意思
<a_imadper> debianer: tls
<a_imadper> debianer: https://blog.torproject.org/blog/tor-project-infrastructure-updates
<^k^> a_imadper,啥网址y Tor Project infrastructure updates | The Tor Blog
<debianer> a_imadper 啊？好东西
<a_imadper> debianer: 不过你手机看可能不方便...
<adam8157> gfrog: 把蛤蟆忽悠的买了
<jyfl987> cfy: 看到招聘了？
<cfy> jyfl987: 没
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。 真能忽悠
<debianer> a_imadper 我手机irc是用SSL加密的
<a_imadper> debianer: 恩, 不过ssl加密之后就慢了...
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 地址给我...
<adam8157> hamo_notail: http://www.360buy.com/product/335024.html
<^k^> adam8157,啥网址y 【樱桃G80-3000LXCEU-2】樱桃（Cherry）G80-3000LXCEU-2 机械键盘(黑色茶轴3000) 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 黑茶啊...
<cfy> pocoyo: 水牛好
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 你要买青?
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 等我想想啊...kaka的是什么轴？
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 青, gfrog 是茶
<pocoyo> cfy: 还来啊。
<cfy> pocoyo: ?
<cfy> pocoyo: 。。。
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 青轴的话买这个 http://www.newegg.com.cn/Product/A22-1WS-4UP.htm?cm_mmc=CPS-_-smzdm-_-smzdm-_-eventcode   今天也是特价
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 那我就是要青了...
<^k^> adam8157,啥网址y Rosewill 罗维 RK-9000系列 青轴 机械键盘 - 新蛋中国高级模板
<debianer> a_imadper 客户端有SSL选项，我选了。是否加密我很怀疑。因为总共才几百k大小，还能真有加密功能？我是用andchat客户端
<adam8157> hamo_notail: http://www.newegg.com.cn/Product/A22-1WS-4UP.htm?cm_mmc=CPS-_-smzdm-_-smzdm-_-eventcode
<cfy> debianer: 有的吧。
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 这就是个FILCO斐尔可
<a_imadper> debianer: openssl的包不由irc软件自身提供, 你的android里面有那个包, 他调用就可与ile
<adam8157> hamo_notail: http://www.smzdm.com/rosewill-rowe-rk-9000-series-mechanical-keyboard-green-axis-499-yuan-10-yuan-tickets-available.html
<^k^> adam8157,啥网址y Rosewill 罗维 RK-9000系列 机械键盘 青轴　499元包邮（可用10元券）» 什么值得买
<cfy> debianer: /whois debianer 可以看出你已经使用了加密链接
<a_imadper> debianer: 就可以了
<adam8157> hamo_notail: filco比原厂都贵的
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 好的..500块钱真心不贵了..
<debianer> a_imadper 这种纯文本聊天也不觉得慢，我用gprs都感觉快哦
<a_imadper> debianer: 好歹也edge了吧..
<debianer> cfy 谢谢了，现在放心了
<debianer> a_imadper 啥是edge?
<cfy> debianer: 其实都是调用库，也有不是库调用，调用别的软件辅助加密的。比如emacs
<vvcoder> dasd
<a_imadper> debianer: gprs的升级版本. 速度快不少 具体我也不清楚
<debianer> cfy 谢谢，现在感觉很好
<a_imadper> debianer: 貌似作为一个gprs->3g中间的一个过渡技术吧
<debianer> 是的，的确是edge
<jyfl987> a_imadper: 就是abi兼容 性能提升 就好像 i386一样 都支持那指令 但是频率却高了
<debianer> a_imadper 图标显示个小E就是吧
<debianer> a_imadper ‘但有时候还是小g
<a_imadper> jyfl987: 你现在这么高端? edge什么的还有涉及?
<a_imadper> debianer: 恩, 是
 * slucx 大家都是咋管理无线的？
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 有卷么？
<debianer> 以前我跟老公聊天，他们似乎都有人知道
<ofan> debianer: ssl一般是系统带的包
<tenzu> 谁跟老公聊天? 谁老公?
<ofan> tenzu: debianer
<debianer> 老公跟我说了什么私密话题，都会被技术部的人拿来取笑我，我那时就一直怀疑聊天被拦截
<ofan> debianer: 弄了半天你是女的
<tenzu> ofan: debianer 是女的?
<tenzu> ofan: 还是0?
<a_imadper> ofan: tenzu 你们才知道?
<ofan> tenzu: 不知道啊，难道是g
<tenzu> a_imadper: 以前真不知道
<a_imadper> tenzu: ....
<ofan> 不知道..
<slucx> lol
<slucx> lol debianer 居然是女女
<nyfair> debianer: 姐姐的老公是男的还是女的？
<debianer> ofan 别人不能用SSL解密吗？
<ofan> debianer: 非对称的加密，要用服务器端的私钥才能解密
<jyfl987> 假的 这人好早以前就在这里了
<tenzu> jyfl987: 你这么肯定是假的?
<ofan> jyfl987: 她说她有老公
<a_imadper> debianer: 只要对方的计算能力足够强, 什么样的加密都可以解开的... ofan  512位的长度可能需要世界上所有的计算机的计算能力加在一起然后算个几十年吧
<nyfair> 其实男的也能有老公
<jyfl987> tenzu: 除非他割了雀雀
 * ofan 发现个女的都能成为话题
<a_imadper> 要不要每次都讨论这个问题
<tenzu> jyfl987: LOL
<a_imadper> 我已经见过你们讨论好几次了...
<ofan> a_imadper: 你也是mm?
<a_imadper> ofan: .........................
<tenzu> 在这个mm满天飞的时代...
 * a_imadper 不知道tenzu去学校照顾过几个mm了
<slucx> 妹子少的很啊
<ofan> tenzu: 介绍几个女生
<will> NICK will
 * a_imadper 还记得多年以前, tenzu 一直说干啥都要穿着丝袜, 现在转眼他去大学当教授了, 从此我再也信不过大学教授的人品了~ 哈哈哈哈～　:) tenzu 
<nyfair> 上irc的不都是喜欢瞎唠叨的MM麽，男的哪有这闲趣
<a_imadper> nyfair: 那你嘞?
<jyfl987> 额 lin的默认stack有8m啊  够狠啊
<jyfl987> a_imadper: 现在他去干穿丝袜的了
<if_else> 各位：http://prll.sourceforge.net/shell_parallel.html
<tenzu> a_imadper: 我啥时候说过? 我自己都不记得
<^k^> if_else ⇪ t: Parallel batch processing in the shell
<a_imadper> jyfl987: 恩, 肯定的
<if_else> 这篇里面有个：local mapp_nr_args=${#mapp_params[@]}
<if_else> 这个语法是什么意思？没见过的呀？
<ofan> jyfl987: 可以调的
<a_imadper> tenzu: 当年你还在新加坡
<tenzu> a_imadper: 太久远了
<ofan> if_else: 展开mapp_params,计算元素个数
<a_imadper> tenzu: 疼疼... 记得有好妹子介绍我一个~
<if_else> ofan:兄， 获取数组的长度是了，谢谢
<tenzu> a_imadper: 我自己还没见到好妹子
<a_imadper> tenzu: 你是见到了, 不知如何下手吧?
<tenzu> a_imadper: 真没见到
<a_imadper> tenzu: 什么学校??
<slucx> tenzu: 同求妹纸
<a_imadper> tenzu: 我以后告诉我儿子别去那个学校
<jyfl987> ofan: 调啥？
<tenzu> 你们这群只知道求妹子的撸货
<ofan> jyfl987: stack size
<a_imadper> tenzu: 打倒
<gfrog> tenzu: 你求啥？
<jyfl987> ofan: 我知道  但是有几个人调？
<a_imadper> gfrog: 他是g, 你问他求啥?
<ofan> jyfl987: 想调就调
<gfrog> a_imadper: 难怪
<tenzu> gfrog: 我求美女
<z234234> 今天人好多呀
<jyfl987> FlySkype: 可惜没有人想 内核代码也是开放的 想改就改 你为啥没改呢
<a_imadper> jyfl987: 你怎么突然跟一个不认识的人说话了...
<jyfl987> a_imadper: 发错了 @ofan
<ofan> jyfl987: 有改的
<pocoyo> tenzu: 你跟你lp 说说。
<ofan> jyfl987: 以前也改过，做题用
<cfy> debianer: 你是怎么和你lg聊天的？
<jyfl987> ofan: 我知道有改的 我前一阵用ac100 找了一个文章 讲优化的 其中就有修改stack size
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我老婆跟我铜球
<cfy> a_imadper: 我这边，perl-5.16.0还没有。。据说有bug...
<a_imadper> cfy: 我的perl6挂了!!!!
<cfy> a_imadper: ....
<a_imadper> cfy: 你说, perl6能不能跟python一样火起来>
<cfy> debianer: 其实你现在的ssl上irc已经很安全了吧
<ofan> a_imadper: 不能
<cfy> ofan: 最安全的聊天工具是啥？
<ofan> cfy: qq
<cfy> debianer: 其实可以搞个erc插件，每次发送都用自己的方法加密遍。。。
<cfy> ofan: 你确定？
<cfy> ofan: QQ聊天不安全？QQ聊天记录远程查看器_网络工具新闻-泡泡网
<cfy> ofan: 貌似很多公司有做
<cfy> debianer: 你们公司的人太不道德了
<pocoyo> tenzu: 你lp还挺重口味
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我们家的那是女王
<MeaCulpa> py有很多不怎么码字的非IT业内人使用， pl有很多不怎么码字的IT人员用...
<cfy> tenzu: 那你是？
<iOpera> 求女王照片
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: Her Majesty?
<cfy> iOpera: ee出来了。。。
<MeaCulpa> 同求
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 我一喷，她就顶不住出来了
<tenzu> 一看到女王, 你们这群货就都出来了
<tenzu> 你看看
 * cfy 和ee同求
<cfy> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 喷比点名有用
<iOpera> cfy: 你又闲了
<cfy> iOpera: 没。。。。还在复习 感测技术
<cfy> iOpera: 热电偶的冷端如何延伸?理论依据是什么?
<iOpera> 不懂这
<cfy> iOpera: ...
<iOpera> 啥专业学这
<cfy> iOpera: EE
<cfy> iOpera: E.E.
<iOpera> 。
<iOpera> 热胀冷缩。
<MeaCulpa> ..
<MeaCulpa> 比C.S.有意思
<wqoldbig> win7和Ubuntu12.04双系统，用easyBCD做的ubuntu引导，ubuntu更新时让安装grub-pc引导，结果安装时提示失败，点了继续，重启就进不了ubuntu了，只显示grub>提示符。有懂的朋友吗？抽空跟我说说吧
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 你有意见，可以补充
 * MeaCulpa 当年学马哲，邓理，毛思，道德，社经.. 这tmd C.S.
<MeaCulpa> C.S. 第一年都学了这个..
<iOpera> 啥学校。学这些。我都没学过
<cfy> iOpera: 熱脹冷縮是一般物體的特性，但水（0~4 度C）、銻、鉍、鎵和青銅等物質，在某些溫度範圍內受熱時收縮，遇冷時會膨脹，恰與一般物體特性相反。因此，水結冰時，冰是先在水面出現。
<iOpera> 社经，都学。。。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 魔都某大学
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 貌似毕业了没几个干IT的，码字的更少
<slucx> 有木有minicom这样的工具·
<iOpera> 额
<slucx> ？
<slucx> 串口链接用
<ofan> cfy irc
<MeaCulpa> minicom感啥的
<slucx> MeaCulpa: 串口连接的
<ofan> \rs: 我这w3m输出经常是空白的，你也是？
<slucx> minicom不支持快捷键啊
<z234234> http://hi.baidu.com/luan_tu/item/74b4ec1919e59c13e3f98606
<^k^> z234234,啥网址y 程序猿装逼指南_乱吐_百度空间
<MeaCulpa> 貌似没别的了，uucp?
<z234234> 初级装：衬衣+牛仔裤+休闲鞋。中级装：T恤+宽松短裤+拖鞋。高级装：背心+宽松大花裤衩+人字拖。
<MeaCulpa> 这还要快捷键？
<iOpera> slucx: gtkterm
<z234234> 我现在就是中级装
<z234234> 4.如果写前台界面，就不停地调试后台代码；如果写java，就在里面混编C；如果写C，就在里面混编汇编。不光要coding，还要时不时的翻出一本什么英文的书翻一翻，看不懂就看看插图，然后扔到面前假装懂了继续coding。 5.什么看起来高端就用什么，不要管实用不实用。例如对C++：switch统统重构成多态；如果有指针，统统改成智能
<rafaelCN> 乱码？
<MeaCulpa> ...
<slucx> iOpera: gtkterm好用不？我要给别人介绍的，别人可是习惯win下的xshell的
<MeaCulpa> 谁会在串口上干一天活... 通信业 ?
<slucx> MeaCulpa: 省的重复舒服了
<slucx> s/舒服/输入
 * MeaCulpa reboot
<slucx> MeaCulpa: 汗，reboot
<hoxily> test
<^k^> hoxily, .. ..  ㍨ 
<rafaelCN> 现在估计也就我一个今天才新上手irc的吧？
<rafaelCN> reboot归来
<slucx> rafaelCN: 明天还会有呢，没事
<slucx> rafaelCN: 你是meaculpa, reboot成rafalcn了·
<rafaelCN> slucx 不是
<slucx> rafaelCN: 哦
<MeaCulpa> slucx: ...
<rafaelCN> 正主来了
<nyfair> 其实这里只有我和你两个人，其他都是我的马甲
<rafaelCN> 晕倒
<jocker_01> ¿´¿´
<MeaCulpa> .
<jocker_01> ÎÒÊÇÐÂÊÖ
<^k^> jocker_01 say: 我是新手 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<MeaCulpa> find ~/porn -type f -print0 | shuf -n1 -z | xargs -0 feh --bg-center
<slucx> 汗
<iOpera> slucx: 搜索图片界面看嘛。
<\rs> MeaCulpa: shuf是什么
<slucx> iOpera: 好
<nyfair> jocker_01: we教练也来啦？
<nyfair> ����
<nyfair> ��������
<slucx> nyfair: utf8
<nyfair> slucx: i just want to say k҉k҉大҉笨҉蛋҉
<slucx> nyfair: 那么高端
<ofan> \rs: 你的w3m输出会不会空白？
<\rs> ofan: 不会
<ofan> \rs: ...我的会空白
<z234234>  > Date.today
<slucx> 一个符号链接存在，但编译的时候提示不存在是嘛情况·
<^k^> z234234, 2012-06-08
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 随机化
<\rs> man了才知道,居然不知道有这个命令
<z234234> CyrusYzGTt: 撸管弟
<nyfair> \rs
<MeaCulpa> \rs: coreutils 博大精深
<\rs> MeaCulpa: sort -R | head -n NUM 似乎能替代 shuf -n NUM
<Cherrot> 我拿dsniff嗅探 却根本捕获不到数据，谁能帮帮忙？
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 可以，但不知效率如何
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • testing今天更新了网络管理器等组件，注销再进入，gnome-shell面板没了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377302 进入后只剩桌面 和桌面文件 nautilus打开后边框也是没有的 大家支支招 看看怎么解 进入classical完全正常 统计信息: 发表于 由 warmsun — 2012-06-08 16:52
<MeaCulpa> CPU  User%  Kern%  Wait%  Idle%  Physc   Entc   Reads     31770  Rawin         0
<MeaCulpa> ALL   32.1   48.8    0.0   19.1   1.31  163.8   Writes    10585  Ttyout    42.2M
<MeaCulpa> WOW
<huntxu> adam8157_away: gfrog 流程圖用啥畫
<a_imadper> huntxu: 手画还是自动生成?
<huntxu> a_imadper: 你說呢...
<a_imadper> huntxu: 手画dia
<huntxu> a_imadper: 想即所得
<a_imadper> huntxu: 没用过那东西
<gfrog> huntxu: 啊？
<gfrog> huntxu: 看成了流量图。。。 好吧，同推荐dia
<huntxu> gfrog: = =
<gfrog> huntxu: 如果接受脑图那类的流程图的话，推荐xmind
 * gfrog 我喜欢xmind多过dia
<\rs> huntxu: graphviz
<MeaCulpa> dia 有点丑陋
<MeaCulpa> graphviz在py界都算是差的
<MeaCulpa> 原本的dot不错
<debianer> Cherrot 你不是湖南人吧？
<slucx> 兄弟们，有木有这种情况？  这个位置存在这个动态库，就是编译却提示没有这个库？
<a_imadper>  /me 吃饭
<slucx> \/me 吃不上啊，求解问题
<archl> 不啦
<archl> 装windows玩游戏了。
<archl> :(可是windows怎么装呢。
 * nyfair 装linux的唯一作用就是wine老的windows游戏
<debianer> 我现在看到聊天室里有邵阳的IP我就紧张
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 软件中心，求助！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377306 软件中心一直是这样子，重启也没用。该怎么办啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 jolly136 — 2012-06-08 17:41
<Cherrot> slucx: 用 LD_PRELOAD  ？
<slucx> Cherrot: 详解…
<Cherrot> slucx: .so 文件的环境变量有问题吧。 LD_PRELOAD 定位 .so 文件 然后启动程序
<Cherrot> slucx: 其他的 google 一下 我吃饭去了 :D
<archl> nyfair: 。。。
<slucx> Cherrot: …
<archl> nyfair: 你的癖好太强烈了
<archl> nyfair: 话说你直接windows下编译wine不久好了
<archl> debianer: 新党的了？
<archl> Cherrot: 菠萝
<archl> Cherrot: 我吃到蜜三刀了
<nyfair> archl: 那我不如装个win98
<archl> nyfair: 装不上。
<nyfair> why?
<archl> nyfair: 没驱动
<nyfair> ...
<nyfair> 那wine不了的老游戏怎么办？
<archl> nyfair: 硬件虚拟
<nyfair> 虚拟机？
<nyfair> archl: 求指导
<archl> nyfair: 你自己搞定，我只是看到过相关的，但我不会
<cfy> adam8157: adam好
<archl> nyfair: 我没心思玩老游戏，新的还玩不过来
<nyfair> archl: 不要，我是伸手党
<jyfl987> archl: 对了 你玩minecraft么
<cfy> a_imadper: 我现在感觉10M/s的速度也比较慢阿。。。
<archl> jyfl987: 不，才不花钱
<jyfl987> cfy: 你哪里来的10m
<archl> jyfl987: 有钱我更可能给你
<jyfl987> archl: 2 有破解的啊
<jyfl987> archl: 你以为我花钱了 ？
<nyfair> jyfl987: 很多server破解版进不了
<cfy> jyfl987: 实验室。
<jyfl987> nyfair: 那你试试minetest把 这个开源
<cfy> a_imadper: 传部电影也要好几分钟。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 实验室才10M? 糊弄国家啊
<cfy> jyfl987: 100MB,限速的
<jyfl987> cfy: 至少要2个G
<cfy> jyfl987: 我们一电子实验室。。。
<nyfair> jyfl987: 开源游戏我从没见到过好的
<jyfl987> cfy: 那更有理由申请了
<cfy> jyfl987: .。。。。。
<nyfair> jyfl987: 开源的游戏引擎有好的，游戏还是算了
<jyfl987> cfy: 研究基本粒子  需要从对撞中心获取实时数据
<cfy> jyfl987: 文科生阿。。。
<jyfl987> nyfair: 开源的问题是美工 但是minecraft不重视这个
<cfy> jyfl987: 文科生 哥哥 好
<cfy> [ 11%] [0    1    2     3    4    5    6    7    8    9   ] [   7.2MB/s] [04:17]
<jyfl987> cfy: 算了
<cfy> jyfl987: ....
<nyfair> minecraft有厨，minetest没，这就是区别
<nyfair> 一黑顶十蜜，一厨顶十黑
<debianer> Cherrot 你在云南吗？
<cfy> jyfl987: 实验室的仪器有  示波器 电源 信号发生器 51仿真器 交流毫伏表。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 毛的 基本粒子阿。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 还是你们好
<archl> nyfair: 最大的区别是有人没人，不开源的游戏有人；开源游戏没人
<jyfl987> cfy: 4波器？
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯
<jyfl987> nyfair: minetest有lua api 随便你造什么 额
<jyfl987> nyfair: 我在他们开发者频道里还在讨论在游戏里即时编程改东西呢
<nyfair> jyfl987: 对，但是没人关心这玩意
<cfy> jyfl987: 还是一个带宽很小的模拟示波器。。
<jyfl987> nyfair: 单人玩肯定没有人关注这个 就算有少数人关注也没用
<nyfair> jyfl987: 这和开不开源其实并没有关系
<debianer> 开源游戏最成功的是Wesnoth
<jyfl987> nyfair: 但是多人在线的话 只要有一个人知道 他利用这个特性获得优势以后 大家都会跟风去学的 这就是网络的好处
<nyfair> jyfl987: 游戏只有好不好玩的区别，没有开不开源的区别
<jyfl987> nyfair: 我没说他开源就一定好玩 我是说他开源的 可以随便改 想要什么都可以
<nyfair> jyfl987: who care?
<jyfl987> cfy: 都4波了 带宽怎么可能低 难道你们都是用rmvb的？
<slucx> 为啥搞板子用的编译器的那么少啊？
<jyfl987> nyfair: 和你讲不清
<slucx> 啥原因·
<cfy> jyfl987: 你问ee
<archl> nyfair: 因为你喜欢成品。。。
<archl> nyfair: 不代表所有人都不喜欢半成品
<jyfl987> nyfair: 你要愿意掏钱 也有人可以把minetest做成minecraft 但是你就算掏钱 minecraft的人也不可能把minecraft改成minetest 这就是区别  如此而已
<debianer> 韦诺之战很不错，开源的
<nyfair> archl: 你说得很对，但是商业市场从来不会满足所有人的口味，大部分就够了
<jyfl987> 有时候你想要个东西 他们死活不给 而且也没有提供途径让你自得其乐 这才是最火大的
<nyfair> 韦诺之战的剧情像小学生作文
<jyfl987> nyfair: minecraft全球也不过是卖出55w份  你以为是大部分人了？ 就好像 我们说 xx发行版是linux里的小众 可是linux本身就是小众
<debianer> 游戏还不都那样，你看暗黑
<nyfair> jyfl987: 是，minetest不卖钱都找不到5.5w人玩
 * slucx 用于开发fedora最好，谁能解释下这句？？？？？
<archl> nyfair: 因为不卖钱，所以没广告，没知名度，所以没人玩
<nyfair> 暗黑游戏烂，但是有宣传和营销就够了
<jyfl987> archl: 主要是不卖钱 没办法买到好美工
<jyfl987> archl: minecraft也有玩家做的mod 都是个人爱好 设计很随意 有的好 有的差  不统一
<nyfair> archl: 这不就是programmer最喜欢的递归么
<archl> 大众度这个度是很和谐的
<archl> nyfair: 不过minetest确实一点意思都没
<debianer> 外国游戏情节，中国人看了都那样子
<jyfl987> archl: 我主要是对minetest作者用c表示不爽
<archl> nyfair: 暗黑感觉不是很差吧？大概因为我没玩过
<debianer> 韦诺很多玩法都非常有趣
<jyfl987> archl: 你是游戏大全 有没有其他类似mc的游戏？
<nyfair> debianer: 我觉得bioware描绘剧情还不错
<debianer> 例如orocia
<archl> jyfl987: 不懂。不懂哦。我不是游戏大全。
<jyfl987> archl: 表谦虚
<debianer> 韦诺是个平台了，很多玩法，战役剧情只是一个部分
<archl> jyfl987: 商业游戏我基本都没玩过
<archl> jyfl987: 2001年之后的
<archl> jyfl987: 虽然玩过几十个DEMO
<nyfair> 死宅想要官方死活不给的东西，会自己反向分析自己改
<slucx> 哪位仁兄了解编译器·
<slucx> ？
<nyfair> 战棋游戏连剧情都没了，玩游戏设定？
<archl> nyfair: 不能鼓励，不能很好发布。就好无聊
<a_imadper> cfy: 那么快还慢
<a_imadper> cfy: 我刚吃饭回来
<cfy> a_imadper: 下的电影有点小大,4G+..
<a_imadper> cfy: 下载速度10mb/s还是带宽10mb/s?
 * slucx 走了
<cfy> a_imadper: 下载速度
<archl> nyfair: 改 openra 游戏中。。。
<a_imadper> cfy: 那就是几分钟的事情呀
<cfy> a_imadper: 是阿，有点慢。。。
<archl> nyfair: 对哦。就是玩技术
<a_imadper> cfy: ....
<a_imadper> cfy: 来我们学校体验一下硬盘速度吧~ 哈哈~
<archl> nyfair: 竞赛流还是不少的
<cfy> a_imadper: 哈哈
<a_imadper> cfy: 只要你硬盘速度够, 上个八九十兆应该可以的
<cfy> a_imadper: 那，就直接看好了
<a_imadper> cfy: bt下载, 可以直接看?
<cfy> a_imadper: bt下载几十兆？
<a_imadper> cfy: 好像有个mixx的可以, 忘了叫什么了
<a_imadper> cfy: 恩
<cfy> a_imadper: 碉堡了
<cfy> a_imadper: 我这真实烂学校
<a_imadper> cfy: 我也是刚用上新交换机不久
<a_imadper> cfy: 现在又要走了
<archl> cfy: 醋饭鸭
<archl> cfy: 你好
<archl> cfy: 还没毕业？
<nyfair> 另外，我不觉得没美工是瓶颈
<cfy> archl: 没阿
<a_imadper> archl: 明明是插飞燕
<cfy> a_imadper: ... 刚qq旋风卡死了。。。。
<archl> nyfair: 没有长期连续的开发才是
<a_imadper> cfy: qq...旋风...
<nyfair> archl: 同意
<yall> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=377310
<^k^> yall ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<cfy> a_imadper: 你改回来吧。。
<archl> cfy: 哦。不是这个夏天？
<a_imadper> cfy: 恩
<cfy> a_imadper: 我打你名字好麻烦。。。
<imadper> cfy: 也是
<archl> nyfair: https://github.com/DusteDdk/Wizznic 这个还不错
<cfy> archl: 下个暑假
<^k^> archl ⇪ t: DusteDdk/Wizznic · GitHub
<cfy> imadper: 微软班上课的地方，下载速度不限制,100MB/s
<cfy> imadper: 微软班上课的地方，下载速度不限制,100MB网络
<imadper> cfy: 微软班是啥?
<imadper> cfy: 这么高端
<debianer> 以前有个兰迪游戏大厅，开源，在linux下很有意思，但玩的人少，现在服务器都停了
<cfy> imadper: 教微软东西的班级。。。。特殊班级。。。。
<yall> ...
<nyfair> archl: 我收回前言，没有长期连续开发也不是问题
<imadper> cfy: 那凭什么那么快的网...
<yall> 有点软的。估计不能用。
<cfy> imadper: 交了钱了
<cfy> imadper: 6000
<nyfair> zun那个混球一个人写了3天就弄出神作来了
<imadper> cfy: 你去微软班学什么?
<cfy> imadper: 我没去阿
<imadper> cfy: 哦, 理解了
<archl> nyfair:  那么有长期连续开发的开源项目 Zero-K ，一般都是你不太感冒的策略类哦。
<imadper> cfy: 那个班讲mfc. wpf之类的东西?
<cfy> imadper: 差不多
<imadper> cfy: 高端
<archl> 譬如 Zero-K Wesnoth 一流
<nyfair> archl: 我没听说过，其实我很喜欢策略游戏
<nyfair> archl: 我一直都在推广dom3
<cfy> imadper: 2M/s,下个7.9G的电影。。还剩下26分钟阿。。。
<cfy> imadper: 伤不起阿。。。
<imadper> cfy: 确实不算太快... 不过可以接受了
<nyfair> 我倒是很想知道为什么nwn1有linux版，后面的游戏就只有mac版了
<debianer> imadper 你能帮我做个江恩六方图的svg格式矢量图吗？
<imadper> debianer: svg> 咩? 我从没接触过这东西...
<nyfair> 要说linux没市场，当年linux比今天更没市场
<debianer> imadper 我晚上电脑上再发图给你看吧，我现在做饭。你先搜搜江恩六方图
<archl> nyfair: 2001年有泡沫啊
<archl> nyfair: 很多linux商业移植游戏出现了
<archl> nyfair: 那个时期。然后泡泡就破了
<archl> nyfair: 哦对哦。你喜欢东西多的游戏:)
<archl> 继续
<archl> 拜拜大家
<imadper> debianer: 这东西我做不来呀
<cfy> debianer: 江恩六方图？
<cfy> debianer: 你就是那个江恩？
<debianer> cfy 我老公自称是小江恩
<\rs> cfy: 教微软东西的班级?
<cfy> debianer: 哦。原来如此，你老公来这里么？
<cfy> \rs: 对，差不多。还安排微软的证书认证考试
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 在ubuntu下有编译个kernel内核，开机时进不去可能是怎么回事 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377314 目前版本2.6.38又下载编译了2.6.25，开机时选择2.6.25，然后屏幕没反应。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zuiqiangzhe — 2012-06-08 18:41
<rafaelCN> hello everyone
<\rs> imadper: varnish据说比squid好
<c43035> ,,
<hamo> adam8157 刚才在楼底下照毕业照呢...
<imadper> \rs: 你的名字太难打了...
<imadper> \rs: 性能好还是容易配置? 懒得折腾了, 打算回北京之后换成debian吧
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯, 我刚去踢足球了
<imadper> \rs: arch太新了, 经常出问题
<imadper> \rs: 在版本依赖上
<hamo> adam8157 哟和，你都开始踢球了...
<\rs> cfy: 有没有试过 org-mode caputre 中 refile to another file
<adam8157> hamo: 一个进球和一个助攻
<\rs> imadper: 开发环境还还是gentoo吧，或者debian
<cfy> \rs: refile to another file基本没用，我设置了下，直接capture到目的地了
<cfy> \rs: refile to another file基本没用过，我设置了下，直接capture到目的地了
<cfy> \rs: capture一直在用。
<geekard>  与其说生活在emacs中，不如说生活在org-mode中。
<imadper> \rs: 恩, debian试试看吧
<\rs> cfy: 如何capture到目的地
<cfy> \rs:
<\rs> geekard: 这话不假。org  是 emacs in emacs
<cfy> 我去。。。
<cfy> 下个电影是分2部的。。
<cfy> 字幕是一部的。。。
<cfy> 怎么办阿。。。。。。。。
<cfy> ee又不在。。。
<cfy> 唉，做字幕分离吧。。。
<imadper> cfy: 吧两个电影合起来
<cfy> imadper: 我还是分字幕吧。。。
<imadper> cfy: 分字幕怎么分?
<cfy> imadper: 两个4.4G的合起来。。。好吃力阿。。
<lifeng> cfy去年学的lisp?
<cfy> lifeng: 差不多。。。
<lifeng> cfy: 老是把你的id搞错，确认下:-)
<cfy> lifeng: 怎么会
<cfy> imadper: 用subtitleeditor
<imadper> cfy: 哦, 没搞过, 改天下载一个玩玩
<cfy> imadper: 不错的。可以格式转换啥的，感觉还挺专业的
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 好吧...
<geekard> \rs 我一般是在配置文件中建立几个capture templates，它们分别与相应的文件关联。
<imadper> cfy: 我要是想做存储方向的研究, 都有啥东西需要学呀?
<imadper> cfy: 数据存储方向, 文件系统算吗?
<cfy> imadper: 数据库？
<cfy> imadper: 不用吧。据说facebook也只是到数据库级别么？
<imadper> cfy: 哦, 这样说来, 数据库级别就够了?
<cfy> imadper: 不用自己修改文件系统的吧
<imadper> cfy: 我看google什么的, 都是有自己的文件系统的...
<cfy> imadper: 不知道。。。
<imadper> cfy: 分布式存储怎么讲? 分布式文件系统, 分布式数据库啥的
<cfy> imadper: 这我没接触过。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 不知道毕业设计做什么东西呀...
<cfy> imadper: 我也不知道，我该做啥。。
<geekard> cfy: 向老师要个题目噻。
<imadper> geekard: 要的题目不喜欢的话, 更悲剧
<imadper> cfy: 数据库有兴趣没?
<geekard> imadper: 有喜欢的还不知该做啥？
<cfy> geekard: 最好自己向老师题吧
<cfy> imadper: 有阿
<imadper> cfy: 不过一直搞数据库的话, 最好读研
<imadper> cfy: 我依然没法读研了...
<\rs> geekard: 求emacs配置，
<Cherrot> 什么是江恩六方图？
<imadper> Cherrot: 玄学吧... 预测股市的东西?
<Cherrot> imadper: 我靠……
<geekard> \rs: org-mode ?
<Cherrot> imadper: 推背图性质啊……
<imadper> Cherrot: 估计跟六爻什么的差不多
<\rs> geekard: github上有不？
<geekard> \rs: 官方的文档里写的很详细哇。
<Cherrot> imadper: 更不懂了 对这个没兴趣的说
<Cherrot> imadper: 玩游戏不 ;)
<imadper> Cherrot: 不行呀, 期末了, 要复习, 还要选课题
<Cherrot> imadper: 看来烂学校也有好处，期末放水  嘿嘿
<imadper> Cherrot: 我已经被学校搞死了
<\rs> geekard: 不只org-mode，我要参考其他人的emacs config
 * Cherrot 有要玩游戏的不？ urban terror~~ 昵称 Cherrot 欢迎来虐 :D
<imtxc> archlinux 上安装vmware player这么难?
<imtxc> gfrog: 球帮助.
<imtxc> cfy: 铜球..
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> adam8157: 今天不是周末啊..
<adam8157> imtxc: 于是呢
<imtxc> adam8157: 怎么一天没见你.
<adam8157> imtxc: 上午忙 下午踢球
<imtxc> adam8157: 哦啊.
<vic> 有wine 三国志12
<vic> 的没
<nadia> 兄弟们 问你们一个问题 。内核编译方面的。我的UBUNTU 安装了N卡的驱动不是官方的RUN文件而是用源里的驱动。编译内核时用make localmodconfig命令。编译好的内核没有显卡驱动。何解？诸位？
<imtxc> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=140168
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ t: [Solved] Gparted won't start; libgiomm-2.4.so (Page 1) / Applications & Desktop Environments / Arch Linux Forums
<imtxc> 大家有遇到这么问题的么?
<imtxc> ...
<nadia> 是不是现在的内核没有加载Nouveau驱动。编译的新内核没有这个模块。又不能加载似有的驱动。
<imtxc> nadia: 呃, 重新安装glib2 好了..
<nadia> 那是何物啊？
<geekard> nadia: 内核代码中没有这个模块，当然生成不了了。
<nadia> 请问我应该怎么半。手动在.conf中加入那个模块么？
<nadia> make conf
<geekard> nadia: 显卡的驱动应该是x server软件包提供的吧？
<nadia> geekard:make menuconfig   然后找到x server 加上没有的部分？
<geekard> nadia: 显卡驱动和内核是代码是分离的，内核启动时X server和GUI还没初始化。
<nadia> 我编译的内核可以进入控制台 但是不能启动X 。nouveau 不是在内核中的驱动么？
<vic> wine 三国志12 完全可行 目前没发现啥问题 难道没人玩吗
<geekard> nadia: 显卡驱动的加载是X server启动时进行的，但是在X启动前，initrd中可能已经预加载了部分，你看到的现象是屏幕闪了一下，字体显示的更细腻和清楚。
<sallking> 没有人ubuntu12.04使用gnome-shell的
<nadia> I do gnome3
<xiaomo> gnome-shell 我就在用
<sallking> 3.4.1
<Cherrot> sallking: 狠稳定 很爽
<sallking> 我用empathy，每次接收到别人的信息的时候，窗口管理器和gnome-shell桌面直接崩溃掉了
<sallking> 这是什么问题
<Cherrot> sallking: 貌似前几天碰到有个人和你一个问题……
<sallking> 有没有办法解决
<Cherrot> sallking: Ubuntu怎么老爱操蛋呢。。 11.10的gnome-shell就和libreoffice冲突
<nadia> geeekard:假设我卸载了N卡的私有驱动，再用make localmodconfig命令编译内核。你们觉得问题会解决么？
<Cherrot> sallking: 把empathy提示关了吧。。。
<sallking> 11.10时候gnome-shell很正常
<Cherrot> sallking: 日志怎么说？
<geekard> nadia: 不行的，显卡驱动独立于内核，它由X server控制。先在CUI下将官方驱动卸了，再安装源里的Nouveau驱动，看能否正常加载，不行的话修改一下x server的配置文件。
<sallking> 所有提示关掉
<sallking> 但是有时候打开聊天窗口的时候也会出现问题
<Cherrot> sallking: 和empathy崩溃太蛋疼了 报bug吧要不
<sallking> 我都不知道报告多少次了
<sallking> 至今没解决
<sallking> 我到ubuntu里面问问外籍高手
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 在kernel2.6.38下编译2.6.25，然后进不去系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377323 在进入系统的选项中，选择2.6.25，然后出现如图的情况，这是怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zuiqiangzhe — 2012-06-08 20:28
<sallking> 蛋疼了，英语太挫
<nyfair> 没事，老外能看懂就行
<nadia> geekardb:thank u.我出去试一下。
<sallking> 没人理
<NoIE> 我没用 gnome3 。
<geekard> 用了一周后就受不了了，现在用awesome。
<sallking> ？？？？
<geekard> sallking: 指的是gnome或kde WE。
<sallking> 我用了一周的fedora17，感觉gnome3.4很爽
<sallking> 就是输入法蛋疼
<Cherrot> sallking: 怎么蛋疼？
<geekard> sallking: 看平时的应用了，Firefox、Foxitreader、 ZIM 最常用，其它的如emacs
<sallking> 不知到使用的是什么ibus界面引擎，火狐光标不跟随，输入法快捷键貌似被封了，怎么改都不行
<sallking> 每次进入系统ibus都会还原默认配置
<Cherrot> sallking: 这么悲催……  我忍受不了ibus的bug就换fcitx了
<sallking> fcitx也一样，fedora上的输入法没救了
<geekard> ibus-daemon --xim试试？
<sallking> 不是这种问题
<Cherrot> sallking: fedora怎么也会诡异。。
<sallking> 我都修改ibus的mainpy代码都没用
<sallking> 除了输入法，还有系统快捷键有的没有了，其他的都是爽
<sallking> 其实fedora17还不错
<Cherrot> fcitx输入法不能自定义字体和字号了 :(
<richardlxc> 大家好
<richardlxc> 请教个问题
<^k^> richardlxc, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 我终于买了黑色茶轴cherry了
<richardlxc> 有台电脑，通过无线路由器上网，如何用另外一台电脑访问这台计算机呢？
<roylez> adam8157: 豪蛋
<richardlxc> 有台电脑，通过无线路由器上网，如何用另外一台电脑访问这台计
<richardlxc> 		    算机呢？
<adam8157> roylez: 特价599
<MeaCulpa> n
<hoxily> richardlxc, 如果两台电脑都连上了这个路由器，那么通过局域网方式访问即可，如 IP 192.168.1.100  IP 192.168.1.101
<hoxily1> richardlxc, 如果仅仅其中那台电脑连上这个路由器，第二台电脑不是通过这个路由器上网的话，那么给路由器设置端口转发。这样第二台电脑访问路由器的WAN口IP，相当于去访问第一台电脑。
<roylez> adam8157: 还是相当豪
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙
<z2323232> safari怎么调整窗口大小？
<z2323232> test
<^k^> z2323232, .. ..  ㍮ 
<z2323232> ofan: safari怎么调整窗口大小？
<nadia> 自己编译的内核为什么不能进X  求解啊？！
<z2323232> mac osx有啥好玩的游戏？
<nadia> 自己编译的内核一定要安装私有的驱动么？显卡的？》
<z2323232> alvin_rxg: .
<roylez> adam8157: 茶轴感觉如何？
<roylez> adam8157: 我现在嫌茶轴轻了，红轴或者黑轴或许好点
<james__> 额
<james__> 有人没呢
<c43035> 谁把我的帖子删了??
<james__> 什么帖子
<c43035> vpncup
<z2323232> roylez: mac os x有啥好玩的？
<james__> 额 不懂
<adam8157> roylez: 周一才到货 直接送公司去
<james__> 据说苹果=艺术品
<c43035> 翻墙的
<rafaelCN> 据说？
<james__> 嗯 在网上看见的一种说法
<c43035> rafaelCN:: 传说而已
<james__> 嗯 挺漂亮的界面
<rafaelCN> ubuntu够漂亮了
<james__> 嗯
<c43035> 界面是浮云,,能做多少事儿才重要
<c43035> 你们进这里连的那个端口.
<z2323232> alvin_rxg: mac版本的urban terror哪个版本下？
<z2323232> 有没有人？
<rafaelCN> 我是小白
<rafaelCN> 晚上很活跃吧？应该，都下班了
<rafaelCN> z2323232: 问题解决了吗？
<alvin_rxg> z2323232: urbanterror 都可以的，就是運行裏邊的 mac 程序就行了。
<roylez> z2323232: 很多好玩的啊
<roylez> z2323232: 我没钱玩
<roylez> adam8157: 土豪
<mugebjgd> roylez: 哭穷
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<roylez> mugebjgd: 穷到牙膏都舍不得买
<mugebjgd> roylez: 我才不信
<roylez> mugebjgd: 新酒店没牙膏，漱口水混乱好几天
<MeaCulpa> ‥
<mugebjgd> roylez: 去超市买啊 24小时的
<mugebjgd> roylez: 这还不容易
<MeaCulpa> 没有大吵是么
<roylez> mugebjgd: 没钱租车
<MeaCulpa> 没有大超市么？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 总得租车啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这边downtown的楼才3层
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 叫了cab去机场
<mugebjgd> roylez: texi
<roylez> mugebjgd: 没钱
<mugebjgd> roylez: 公司应该报销的阿
<mugebjgd> roylez: 18摸待遇这么差？
<roylez> mugebjgd: 确实差。lol
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 报销发生在开销之后
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Kansas如何
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 是啊 向来是这样
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 信用卡
<MeaCulpa> roylez: NetApp曾经蝉联3届最佳雇主
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 规定银行的规定信用卡，除了我们市场上没人会用
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 跑到Kansas这内陆不知道为啥
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 现在是第6
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 公司里面有俩健身房，咖啡随意喝，周六有甜甜圈，食堂的价格是市价的2/3
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我擦，18m食堂价格是市价5/3
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Austin食堂贵的出名
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我那时候带的两人，是食堂里唯一<30岁的
 * MeaCulpa 打算把Star Trek从第一部开始看一遍所有的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 18m有食堂么？
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: roylez 公司没有日补助的？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: star trek好傻
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Austin的
<roylez> mugebjgd: 有，37刀一天，昨天晚餐我就吃了35
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 比StarWars成熟多了
<mugebjgd> roylez: 37刀 其实够了
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 有的，其实去美国是够花的，就是一些一次性投入太大
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 要不是昨天中午netapp包了饭，就要亏本了
<mugebjgd> roylez: 别经常去red lobster或者 outback就没啥问题
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我怎么觉得我被StarTrek糊弄的一愣一楞的，小时候是，现在也是。可能修物理的觉得小儿科
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋也傻
<MeaCulpa> 蛋蛋是文艺青年
<adam8157> roylez: 有我啥事儿哦
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 文艺个鬼
<roylez> adam8157: 喜欢start trek
<adam8157> roylez: 还好
 * adam8157 洗澡去
<freeayu> hi
<mugebjgd> star trek不如stargate
<^k^> freeayu, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<freeayu> 我来了
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: o?
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: stargete感觉太人性化了
<xiaoy> 中文
<MeaCulpa> 怪不得看Heroes里的那日本老头眼熟
<MeaCulpa> 原来是进取号的驾驶员
<MeaCulpa> Sulu
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 人性化？
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 不是有3个系列么
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: sg1, atlantis, universe
<knownbad> ?
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 恩，改天下了看看
<sallking> -topic
<knownbad> Startrek NG 和 SG1 比较好些。
<knownbad> mugebjgd: Destiny 不是 beginning of life from 就是 end of life for all.
<knownbad> 就看他们怎么拗剧情。
<MeaCulpa> :P
 * kenifanying 有木有人尝试过批量下载自己空间相册里面的照片？ 用什么方法？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 不是已经完了么？ 演不下去了
<mugebjgd> kenifanying: 从来不往空间里放照片
<kenifanying> mugebjgd, 我现在也不放
<knownbad> MeaCulpa: Destiny 是 SG Universe 里的。
<kenifanying> mugebjgd, n年前还没有电脑的时候放上去的
<kenifanying> mugebjgd, 现在想下载下来，然后从空间删掉
<kenifanying> mugebjgd, 我发现上传到空间后再下载下来的已经不是原来照片的尺寸跟质量了……
<mugebjgd> kenifanying: 显然
<knownbad> 老婆还在拼命放，国内还是QQ空间用户多。
<kenifanying> knownbad, 叫你老婆记得电脑备份呀
<kenifanying> knownbad, 我后悔了现在
<knownbad> 手机上传的。
<knownbad> 其实不是什么重要的照片。
<kenifanying> knownbad, 现在觉得不重要，后面会觉得那是记忆的一部分，很有价值的
<knownbad> 吃个饭她也传。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 你老婆不传些你们的爱爱照？
<knownbad> 我们爱爱传 youku.
<kenifanying> mugebjgd, flickr没用过，传flickr上的是保存着原来的照片质量还是？
<mugebjgd> kenifanying: 从来不上传
<knownbad> 买个 cloud drive 但还是该备份。
<knownbad> 要不就会悲愤了。
<kenifanying> mugebjgd, 偶尔跟人分享
<mugebjgd> kenifanying: 分享？
<kenifanying> mugebjgd, 给其它人看呀！
<mugebjgd> kenifanying: 给谁看？
<knownbad> 那给我们看看吧。
<kenifanying> mugebjgd, 给美女看呀:)
<mugebjgd> kenifanying: 我老婆就是美女
<mugebjgd> kenifanying: 一个足够了
<kenifanying> mugebjgd, 把你老婆的照片给我看吧
<mugebjgd> kenifanying: 把你老婆的裸照给我看吧
<kenifanying> mugebjgd, 腾讯够好玩的，相册那个传照片的，居然在linux下无法用……
<knownbad> mugebjgd: http://goo.gl/8qxjS
<^k^> knownbad ⇪ t: HP Pavilion dm1z-4200 Laptop: AMD E1-1200 (1.4GHz) , Radeon HD 6300, 11.6" (1366 x 768), 4GB DDR3, 320GB HDD, HDMI, WiFi-N, 6-Cell, Win7 (+8), $349.99 + FS @ HP Home Official Store - Slickdeals.net
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 你老婆只是个传说中的霉女。
<knownbad> 又没人见过。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我见过就够了
<z23234> mac os x下的程序好容易崩溃呀，pps看着看着就退出了，一个游戏一打开就卡死，怎么也关不掉，连关机都关不了
<z23234> 无线路由连接两个小时后竟然自动掉线了。。。
<z23234> mugebjgd: 撸管哥
<z23234> CyrusYzGTt: 撸管弟
<ofan> z23234: pps有mac版？
<z23234> ofan: 有
<ofan> 不好用吧
<z23234> ofan: 还有pptv
<refresh> openSUSE能用那些软件么
<z23234> ofan: 刚才看电影，自动退出了，然后就崩溃了
<ofan> 垃圾啊
<z23234> ofan: 风行有mac版没
<z23234> ofan: qvod也行，有吗
<ofan> z23234: 好像没
<freeayu> 原来你们用MAC是用来看电影的‘
<z23234> ofan: 那有类似qvod之类的软件吗
<ofan> z23234: 没
<z23234> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> .
<refresh> ***
<MeaCulpa> kenifanying: 我用自己空间搭相册...
<kenifanying> MeaCulpa, vps空间？
<MeaCulpa> kenifanying: no, hosting
<z23234> ofan: 那有啥免费的好游戏没？看到有个叫limbo的竟然要40+人民币
<refresh> 不是可以玩魔兽么
<z23234> refresh: mac能玩魔兽？
<z23234> 魔兽争霸3 冰封王座能玩吗？
<ofan> z23234: 有mac版
<refresh> 我看网有篇帖子这样写的 没试过
<z23234> ofan: 能和win下的一起玩局域网吗？
<ofan> z23234: 能
<ofan> z23234: 暗黑三有mac版
<z23234> ofan: 在哪下？商店？
<ofan> z23234: 海盗湾
<refresh> 不知效果好不好
<mugebjgd> z23234: 撸管不能弟
<z23234> mugebjgd: ...
<z23234> mugebjgd: 你还在米国？
<z23234> ofan: 在mac下还没用过ssh
<z23234> ofan: mac有firefox没，chrome也行，
<ofan> z23234: 有
<z23234> 话说safari用着真不习惯
<z23234> ofan: 还有窗口大小怎么调？
<z23234> safari
<ofan> 一样的
<z23234> 话说command+tab 切换窗口经常切换不了，
<mugebjgd> z23234: 恩那 20号回德国
<z23234> mugebjgd: 哇，你回去之后会不会把你老婆给吃了？饿了那么多天，lol
<mugebjgd> z23234: 很有可能
<z23234> mugebjgd: 额，据说国外有很多润滑剂，真的吗
<mugebjgd> z23234: 天朝也有 你太土了吧
<z23234> mugebjgd: 没在天朝见过润滑剂
<z23234> mugebjgd: 在岛国的爱情动作片里也没见过用润滑剂的，好奇怪
<mugebjgd> z23234: 	扯 搞处女的那个领导就一堆
<knownbad> 成人片里的润滑剂是放女方的阴道。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 润滑剂主要用在直肠
<knownbad> 那是水煮肥肠。
<z234234> ofan: 网络代理里面的代理选项前面的那个方框怎么点不了
<z234234> 什么代理也用不了
<z234234> 纠结死了
<z234234> 在mac下还不停的掉线，用web irc
<z234234> 这是为啥，
<z234234> 有人吗
<^k^> z234234, .. ..  ㍘ 
<alvin_rxg> 沒有人
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 没有
<alvin_rxg> fwd: z234234
<z234234> 。。。
<z234234> ofan: 怎么设置不了代理
<ofan> 什么代理
<alvin_rxg> man safari, /proxy
<z234234> alvin_rxg: 已经看了帮助，
<alvin_rxg> 開始遊戲
<z234234> ofan: 可就是socks代理前边那个方块框点不了，
<z234234> 其它协议前边的那个方块框也点不了
<z234234> 点方框没出现对号或其它的标记
<ofan> 没用过代理
<z234234> ofan: 那些协议都是土黄色的字，不是黑色的字，这是不是意味着在mac下搞代理都得去下啥协议，
<z234234> 好怪异的mac
<nadia> 编译安装新内核后一定要装私有显卡驱动么？老内核用的时候装了啊。因为新内核没有显卡的驱动模块。那装两次显卡驱动可以么？
<z234234> 实在不行就只能关机睡觉去了
<ofan> z234234: 我这都可以点
<z234234> ofan: 我这点不了
<z234234> ofan: 你用触摸板点点试试
<z234234> ofan: 我用触摸板点不了
<ofan> 只有触摸板
<z234234> ofan: 不知为啥我点触摸版点不了，难道不是在触摸板上点一下就行了吗》
<ofan> z234234: 要按下去
<z234234> ofan: 按下去也不行
<ofan> 那就不知道了
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 迅雷离线不错，刚下了176集TNG
<z234234> ofan: mac真猥琐，竟然要“点按锁按钮以进行更改",太猥琐了，怪不得我改不了代理，还得点那个按钮才能改，mac把那个按钮放到左下脚，谁能发现，真是太猥琐了
<z234234> 猥琐的mac
<z234234> 我又掉了？
<z234234> test
<^k^> z234234, .. ..  ㍙ 
<\b> alvin_rxg:  晩上脚球
<z234234> ofan: mac下的代理是全局代理吗？
<knownbad> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=KDrpPqsXfVU
<^k^> knownbad,啥网址y YouTube - Hamster VTEC Miss-Shift
<\b> alvin_rxg:  准备买回国的机票了...
<\b> alvin_rxg: 居说 650 左右
<\b> alvin_rxg: 比前年夏天 1000€ 回一次国便宜多了...
<alvin_rxg>  哦
<alvin_rxg> 那會兒不是也5、6百嗎？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 大前年冬天 320 ， 三年前的夏天 450
<\b> alvin_rxg: 前年国的那次是 993€
<\b> alvin_rxg: 坐的 aeroflot...
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<\b> alvin_rxg:  我宁可用买新电脑的钱回一次国...
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<alvin_rxg> 你回去再買機器唄
<\b> alvin_rxg: 国内奸商太多， 绝对不在国内买
<\b> alvin_rxg: 而且键盘也不对
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我把换新电脑的钱用来买机票了
<alvin_rxg> 3、4百塊的電腦而已
<\b> alvin_rxg: 3、4百块买的和我这个相差也不大...
<\b> alvin_rxg: 最多硬盘大了点
<alvin_rxg> 不可能
<\b> alvin_rxg: 要买就买像大许那台
<\b> alvin_rxg:  3、4百块钱买来的肯定只有低端的 lenovo
<\b> alvin_rxg: 还不如不换
<\b> 买电脑的钱还是该自己写论文攒...
<\b> 靠， 今晩都在看球……网络没速度了。。。只有 4MB/s
<alvin_rxg> 不是內網麼
<\b> 晕……我说怎么下载了这么半天。。。原来这集只有一个 1080i 的源…… 5,6GB
<\b> alvin_rxg:  来看看我的处理器放 1080i 速度怎样
<alvin_rxg> 我的機器放 720 的夠嗆的，挺勉強的
<\b> alvin_rxg: 没放过 1080i.. 虽然只是 interlacing 半张图画， 但换贞的速度更快
<alvin_rxg> 1080p 和 1080i 什麼區別？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 默认被 totem 打开……于是 totem 挂了
<\b> alvin_rxg:  1080p 是完整的图片
<\b> alvin_rxg: 1080i 需要 interlacing
<\b> alvin_rxg:  并没有哪个比哪个好
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<\b> alvin_rxg: 不同的图像有时候 p好，有时候 i好
<\b> 如果 interlacing 做的好的话
<alvin_rxg> 繼續看動畫。。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 靠， 果然 interlacing 有问题
<\b> alvin_rxg: 换贞的时候屏幕偶尔一条一条黑。。
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<\b> 换 mplayer 试试
<\b> mplayer 也一样...
<\b> 果然。。vlc 换个 interlacing 就好了。。。
<\b> alvin_rxg:   不错，一点也没发热
<^k^>  06:43
<MeaCulpa> \b: Aeroflot... 俄罗斯境内外国人一般不敢做飞机
<\b> MeaCulpa:  最近几年还好了
<\b> MeaCulpa: 从前谣言比较多
#ubuntu-cn 2012-06-09
<hoxily> test
<^k^> hoxily, .. ..  ㍠ 
<cfy> debianer: http://blog.ifeng.com/2932326.html ?
<^k^> cfy,啥网址y 小江恩的博客_凤凰博报- 博采众家之言 报闻公民心声-凤凰网
<debianer> cfy 在手机上
<cfy> debianer: 貌似有很多人自称小江恩么
<debianer> 是
<cfy> 谁用opera的？
<cfy> 貌似12.00不错阿
<mao> cfy: opera12.00出了么
<cfy> mao: 我这里12.00已经可以装了。(gentoo)别的不知道，官方的还算是测试的
<mao> cfy: 我下载试试
<cfy> mao: 据说速度和稳定性更好了。还有do not track功能
<mao> cfy: 我在ubuntu10.04,只希望能把ibus兼容性给解决了
<cfy> mao: 试试fcitx
<mao> cfy: 好的，试试
<rafaelCN> cfy, 为什么不升级12.04
<cfy> rafaelCN: 你在说ubuntu么？我说的是opera
<rafaelCN> cfy, 是的，10.04用习惯不想换了吗？
<cfy> rafaelCN: 我都不用ubuntu...
<rafaelCN> cfy, 换gentoo?
<cfy> rafaelCN: gentoo好久了
<mao> ubuntu12.04cpu load很高，一般没下过1
<rafaelCN> mao, 配置高无压力
<rafaelCN> cfy, 请问你是先用ubuntu再过渡到gentoo的还是直接用的gentoo?
<cfy> rafaelCN: 刚开始用了下ubuntu不过这是三年前的事情了。基本没怎么弄ubuntu,各种尝试失败后，直接对ubuntu失望，然后转向slackware,随后，觉得slackware装软件太累人了。。。转向gentoo..后来，用了btrfs导致系统损坏，是系统损坏，资料未损坏，开始使用debian,然后还是觉得gentoo爽。。。
<cfy> 转向gentoo
<rafaelCN> cfy, 好能折腾，呵呵
<cfy> rafaelCN: 已经4年了。。。
<rafaelCN> cfy, 我刚上手ubuntu一年，等熟悉了，我也试试其他发行版
<cfy> rafaelCN: 以前可能觉得ubuntu易用，现在觉得完全不是这样
<cfy> rafaelCN: 以前可能觉得ubuntu最易用，现在觉得完全不是这样
<cfy> rafaelCN: fedora和opensuse之类的也非常适刚接触的
<rafaelCN> cfy, 对新手来说，可以上网基本娱乐就是易用了
<cfy> rafaelCN: gentoo倒是肯定要熟悉了才能用。否则都装不起来。。。。。
<rafaelCN> cfy, fedora真心不敢用，还是centos吧
<cfy> rafaelCN: hehe
<rafaelCN> cfy, 你用linux是工作需要还是个人爱好/
<cfy> rafaelCN: 还是学生呢。
<rafaelCN> cfy, 我也还是，去年接触linux喜欢上了，暑假后换专业了
<cfy> rafaelCN: 换成什么专业了？
<rafaelCN> cfy, 计算机科学与技术
<rafaelCN> cfy, 你哪个专业？
<rafaelCN> cfy, 用linux都4年了，你启蒙那么早？
<cfy> rafaelCN: 有什么早的。。。有人幼儿园就开始用linux了。。。
<cfy> rafaelCN: 等你有孩子了。。你孩子就从从小开始用了。。。
<rafaelCN> cfy, 关键在中国，很无奈
<cfy> rafaelCN: 呵呵。还好，中国有很多用linux到了，大叔级别了，也就有了很多小孩子从小开始使用linux
<rafaelCN> cfy, 最近5年的事情，不过确实有好发展的趋势了
<cfy> rafaelCN: 至少我知道，有个论坛里的人，1999年就开始研究linux了。
<Cherrot> 时代越来越好了:D
<rafaelCN> cfy, 那是特例，应该有家庭影响吧？99年我没摸过电脑
<cfy> rafaelCN: 嗯，是有点早。。。。
<rafaelCN> cfy, 话说我昨天才进irc，以前都qq，99年研究linux实在让我汗颜啊
<cfy> rafaelCN: irc我倒是也用了4年了。。。。。你来的晚，我刚用linux，就来irc了
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ opera 12.00 b1
<rafaelCN> 测试版出来了？
<rafaelCN> beta1?
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 嗯
<mao> opera什么时候能想chrome,在linux下也把任务栏去除了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教如何卸载UBUNTU12.04 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377378 我在WINGDOWS7下用硬盘安装了UBUNTU12.04，现在需要卸载UBUNTU,请教该如何进行才不会影响到WINGDOWS?非常感谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 XYZLINUX100 — 2012-06-09 1:50
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求救！12.04 提示the system is running in low-graphics，无法进入界面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377382 修改了下vi /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf. [SeatDefaults] greeter-session=unity-greeter user-session=Ubuntu greeter-show-manual-login=true #手工输入登陆系统的用户名和密码 allow-guest=false 之后就重启 出 …
<crab2313> hello all.
<rafaelCN> welcome
<rafaelCN> 可以汉字
<rafaelCN> 进了ubuntu频道，看懂个大概
<crab2313> 我来打酱油
<zzzzz> 刚才看视频,突然黑屏了,我点了点鼠标,屏幕又有信号了,可是我却发现已经登出了系统,我的电脑不会被人入侵了吧
<Kandu> zzzzz: .. 你把屏保时间设置长点好了
<byzantium> 大家好 有用QQ 2012的吗
<byzantium> Linux下
<byzantium> 为啥我的只是启动一下 就没了 界面也不出来
<mugebjgd> byzantium: webqq
<xiaomo> 建议还是用 tm 吧。tm 效果比较好。
<byzantium> tm??
<byzantium> 不是2012出来了吗
<xiaomo> - - ... wine tm 效果比较好..或者直接 webqq.
<cfy> Kandu: 为啥判断一个有符号数的时候，要看最高位呢？
<cfy> Kandu: 我觉得只需要看最低位就行阿
<xiaomo> 最高位不是符号位么？’
<byzantium> 我想在 /var/log下看一下 关于QQ 无缘无故挂掉的日志 该找那个 日志文件呀
<cfy> Kandu: 考虑到是反码表示负数么？
<cfy> xiaomo: 是阿
<cfy> Kandu: xiaomo: http://paste.lisp.org/display/129925
<crab2313> byzantium: 我不认为你的QQ能启动。
<cfy> Kandu: xiaomo： 汇编结果。
<byzantium> ???
<byzantium> crab2313, 为什么呀
<cfy> Kandu: xiaomo: -1%2等于多少？
<byzantium> 对与那些程序 等待一段时间消失的 基本上是什么原因呀
<xiaomo> cfy:
<xiaomo> cfy: 1
<cfy> Kandu: xiaomo: 我错了。。。可能是%导致的结果
<cfy> 我查查文档
<cfy> xiaomo: 。。。。
<cfy> xiaomo: 1?!
<cfy> xiaomo: 是-1好不好
<\rs> cfy: Kandu: xiaomo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modulo_operation
<^k^> \rs ⇪ t: Modulo operation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Kandu> cfy: 你说啥，我怎么看不懂..
<cfy> Kandu: ....
<cfy> Kandu: xiaomo: \rs: 唉，就当我自言自语吧。。。
<cfy> If the quotient a/b is representable, the expression (a/b)*b + a%b shall equal a.
<cfy>  
<cfy> 这是c99标准说的。。
<cfy> arm有位测试指令阿。。
<cfy> tst
<cfy> \rs: 那为高考的namo呢？
<Kandu> cfy: 呃, c 标准，有负数参与 % 的，结果截取方向和是否正负是没定义的
<cfy> Kandu: 有阿。
<Kandu> cfy: 那 arm asm 看不懂
<cfy> Kandu: /的结果定义了么？这个定义的话，那%也定义了吧
 * Kandu 去翻翻看
<geekard> This buffer is for notes you don't want to save, and for Lisp evaluation.
<geekard> ;; If you want to create a file, visit that file with C-x C-f,
<geekard> ;; then enter the text in that file's own buffer.
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • Ubuntu12.04有GMA HD 3000显卡驱动吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377392 还是内核自带的？是不是安装好系统后直接安装Compiz设置管理器就可以打开特效了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 劲风sss — 2012-06-09 11:09
<cfy> Kandu: 我怎么感觉都没提到？
<\rs> Kandu: cfy 简单的说一般是三种，余数和被除数同号、和除数同号、非负。除数(divisor)同号通常比较快（指令集一般是这样）
<\rs> 被除数(truncated division) 除数(floored division) 非负(euclidean definition)
 * cfy 吃饭去
<Kandu> cfy: 看 k&r 是说没定义，看 c99 又是有定义
<Kandu> cfy: 你说的「判断一个有符号数的时候」具体是指什么?
<ubuntu-cn> -help
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 关于培训嵌入式 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377398 如题，小弟想学习嵌入式。马上就要毕业了，快要从学校滚蛋了。小弟现在没有太多时间自学了，而且，我自学的速度太慢，效率很低，所以想去北京参加嵌入式的培训。我的同学都是在尚观培训的，但 …
<cfy> pocoyo: 水牛好
<pocoyo> cfy: fu*k.
<Kandu> cfy: 是说 从表示还原成内容，还是..
<Kandu> 表示,表达
<stock-cn> 都吃饭去了吗？
<imagine> 无法获得排它锁
<imagine> 是什么情况
<cfy> Kandu: 看它表达的意思
<cfy> Kandu: 其实就是看它是否是负数
<imagine> 这意味着已有其他的包管理程序（例如：apt-get 或 aptitude）在运行，请先关掉它。
<imagine> 进程里没有这个啊
<cfy> Kandu: 毕竟负数模出来的结果和正数模出来的不一样嘛
<Kandu> cfy: c99 以后才能靠 % 来判断
<Kandu> cfy: 发现直到 c89 都是未定义
<cfy> Kandu: 什么意思？靠%判断？
<cfy> Kandu: 哦？
<byzantium> 怎么知道一个图标链接到的是那一个启动程序呀
<byzantium> 大伙们
<Kandu> cfy: 不过，直接收到一个数据，是没法判断负数的
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 请教：文件夹图标成这样了咋办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377402 如图：文件夹图标变成这样，是咋回事，怎么办，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ljbz — 2012-06-09 12:24
<rafaelCN> 各位午饭都吃了吗？
<ofan> rafaelCN: 没
<rafaelCN> ofan, 抓紧时间吃饭，睡午觉
<ofan> 睡醒了再说
<cfy> ofan: 起这么早阿。。。
<c43035> 周末好无论
<c43035> 好无聊
<cfy> ofan: 那，你能碰到主席么？
<rafaelCN> c43035, 看电影
<ofan> cfy: 不能，我宅男
<cfy> ofan: 。
<c43035> rafaelCN:: 求C老师教学视频
<rafaelCN> cfy, 谁是主席？
<rafaelCN> c43035, c语言？
<ofan> rafaelCN: 我
<c43035> rafaelCN:: 汗一个,,
<c43035> rafaelCN:: 仓老师,,,,
<c43035> rafaelCN:: 你一定要让我这么直白吗?
<rafaelCN> 好吧，我对黑话不感冒
<rafaelCN> emule直接下载呗
<c43035> rafaelCN:: 没地址怎么下呀
<rafaelCN> 直接搜名字
<c43035> rafaelCN:: 好
<rafaelCN> c43035, 难道你没试过？
<c43035> rafaelCN:: 没有,,我比较纯洁,,,,,哈哈
<rafaelCN> c43035, 少看点，那东西看多了不好
<c43035> rafaelCN:: 嘿嘿
<rafaelCN> c43035, 为什么我给你的消息时你的名字后是逗号，你发给我的消息时我的名字后面是冒好？
<c43035> rafaelCN:: 可以自定义的
<rafaelCN> 原来如此，你看我发给的消息字体是彩色的吗？
<c43035> rafaelCN:: 恩,,红色
<c43035> rafaelCN:: 软件中心竟然没有emule,,只有amule
<rafaelCN> c43035, 是amule，刚才我打错了
<c43035> rafaelCN:: o
<nadia> 编译内核时运行make localmodconfig 显示nvidia config not found!!。我安装了NVIDIA的私有驱动。NOUVEAU的驱动卸载掉了。编译的内核不能进入X。怎么办？
<cfy> rafaelCN: 关闭颜色的路过。。。
<stock-cn> c43035 Linux下就是amule,emule是win下的，都开源的
 * cfy 用qq 旋风的路过。。。
<rafaelCN> c43035, 软件中心安装的网速不快，编译安装amule-dlp 吧。
<c43035> 明白了
<imadper> cfy: 对clojure有兴趣吗?
<rafaelCN> cfy, 关闭颜色看消息时无影响？
<imadper> cfy: 我用clojure是不是就可以开发android程序了?
<cfy> imadper: 兴趣不大
<imadper> cfy: 但是编译成java字节码...
<cfy> imadper: 好像行，不过据说ccl on android马上也要出来了
<imadper> cfy: 昨天刚看到, 用scheme开发android
<cfy> imadper: 这个我试过。。。写过hello,world...
<imadper> cfy: ccl?
<cfy> imadper: clozure cl
<imadper> cfy: 哦
<imadper> cfy: 最后都是编译成java字节码?
<Flywater> 给同学的戴尔电脑装ubuntu 12.04装完显示无线网固件缺失怎么办
<imadper> cfy: 那效率不会提升吧
<ofan> http://api.kde.org/4.0-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kjs/wtf/html/index.html
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: WTF: The WTF Library
<cfy> imadper: 不失。。。ccl是原生的
<Flywater> 谁帮我一下
<imadper> cfy: 编译成本地代码?
<rafaelCN> Flywater, 没见过类似问题
<cfy> imadper: yeah
<imadper> Flywater: 什么无线网卡
<Flywater> BCM4312
<imadper> cfy: 那效率至少比java高吧?
<Flywater> 我快崩溃了
<cfy> imadper: 这种要测试了才知道。不过应该会高吧
<cfy> imadper: 高多少，得测试阿。不测试，不敢保证
<imadper> Flywater: 我记得前些天还去同学宿舍帮忙装过博通的网卡, 最后装上驱动了, 还是连不上网
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 主要是为了省电
<rafaelCN> 博通装win都蛋疼
<Flywater> 我记得网上说博通网卡对linux支持很烂，是不是这个原因啊
<cfy> imadper: 其实都差不了太多吧。我觉得还是得测试
<imadper> cfy: 恩
<Flywater> 那我还是给他装XP吧
<imadper> Flywater: lsmod | grep -i 43
<Flywater> 蛋疼的linux
<cfy> imadper: 要是我的话，能用ccl肯定用，因为我更喜欢cl
<c43035> 我的intel5100严重发烫,,换了个rtl的
<Kandu> Flywater: 连上有线 apt-cache search b43  找个正确的装上
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 但是对我来说, 没有效率提升, android还是有问题
<imadper> cfy: 又卡, 又费电
<imadper> cfy: 太吃硬件了... 很多比iphone配置还高的手机, 照样卡
<imadper> Flywater: ?
<Kandu> Flywater: 呃，貌似 ubuntu 可自动搜索驱动有提示的。不用这么找
<imadper> Flywater: 刚才那句话提示什么?
<Flywater> 怎么和你说啊记不住
<Flywater> 第一行是b43
<imadper> Flywater: 那你是有驱动呀
<imadper> Flywater: sudo ifconfig -a
<Flywater> 嗯有啊
<Flywater> 硬件识别正常
<Flywater> 驱动正常
<Flywater> 但就是显示固件缺失不能用
<imadper> 固件? 固件指的是烧录到rom里面的吧?
<cfy> imadper: 是阿
<cfy> imadper: 指firmware
<imadper> cfy: 那固件缺失是说他的无线网卡的问题了? 应该不是吧...
<cfy> imadper: 就是要装上对应的firmware
<Flywater> LiveCD里的无线网也这样
<imadper> cfy: 哦~ firmware是不是内核模块形式存在的?
<cfy> imadper: 不知道，比如我的net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode
<imadper> cfy: 那这东西跟驱动什么区别?
<cfy> imadper: 装上才能用。具体原理不知道。反正得装
<Flywater> 有线网不能用，因为没网线用
<imadper> cfy: 呃... 好吧~ 以前内核不支持我的雷凌的网卡, 我没编译过固件, 只是编译了一个驱动就行了
<cfy> imadper: 嗯
<imadper> cfy: 估计那个固件指的就是驱动吧?
<cfy> imadper: firmware好像不用编译，好像是binary的
<cfy> imadper: 不知道。
<Flywater> 有解决办法没……
<Flywater> 没有就改XP了
<imadper> cfy: 哦...
<Kandu> Flywater: apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<Flywater> 没网怎么装……
<imadper> Flywater: 随便去ubuntu的英文论坛搜一下肯定有解决方法
<imadper> Flywater: 只有无线网卡? 没有有线网卡?
<Flywater> 没网线啊，有线网用不了
<imadper> Flywater: 下载了考过去
<Flywater> 用安卓手机怎么样
<Flywater> 能当路由用不
<c43035> 话说国内能用gobi3000了吗?
<c43035> 话说国内能用gobi3000了吗?,有人知道不?
<Kandu> Flywater: 这不容易，附近找个网吧就好了
<imadper> Kandu: 现在网吧都有锁起来, 夠不到网线呀
<cfy> imadper: 去你们实验室
<cfy> imadper: 你们学校上网方便么？
<imadper> cfy: 方便吧
<imadper> cfy: 上网还能怎么不方便
<imadper> cfy: 就是教学楼的无线信号一般
<imadper> cfy: 别的都还说的过去
<imadper> cfy: 你考研要不要考过来? 330能来我们学校信科院
<imadper> cfy: 320能来弊院
<cfy> imadper: 比如，我们那，要装客户端
<cfy> imadper: 我过来，你又不在，没意思阿
<ofan> 基情啊
<imtxc> imadper: 你们在联系面基？
<imadper> cfy: 我们也要客户端, 有python的
<Kandu> imadper: 这样.. 我带笔电去网吧，都叫旁边服务员搞的
<imadper> imtxc: ...
<cfy> imadper: 高级
<imadper> cfy: 直接 sudo yah3c 就装上了
<imadper> cfy: 错了, 就联网了
<cfy> imadper: yah3c?我这里也是h3c...
<cfy> imadper: 不过是C写的客户端。。。
<imadper> cfy: linux1x?
<imadper> cfy: 那东西时不时就段错误!!!
<cfy> imadper: njitclient
<cfy> imadper: 开源的
<imadper> cfy: 我知道, 南京xx大学写的
<cfy> imadper: 嗯
<imadper> cfy: 我们学校后来禁止这个客户端了
<cfy> imadper: why?
<imadper> cfy: 我们学校更改认证方式了...
<cfy> imadper: 唉。。
<imadper> cfy: 然后就只能用官方的了, yah3c是我一同学抓包写的
<imadper> cfy: 不然linux下的那个渣客户端就是一个垃圾
<cfy> imadper: 好nb阿，怎么写的？就看看抓包就行么？
<imadper> cfy: 鬼知道他怎么写的, 他们实验室搞网络安全的, 很多人可以帮他一起写
<cfy> imadper: 哇塞。看来你们学校还是很有底蕴的。
<imadper> cfy: 我们学校好歹全国拍到第7...
<cfy> imadper: 碉堡了
<imadper> cfy: 我现在都在纠结要不要考研
<cfy> imadper: 考阿，你要考本部么？
<imadper> cfy: 不过考研就回北京...
<cfy> imadper: 哦。那算了。。。
<imadper> cfy: 本部没意思, 你要不来北京发展吧, 这里很多人都在北京
<cfy> imadper: 北京的学校，没了解过。。。
<imadper> cfy: 我给你推荐呀~ 北京的学校我了解~
<imadper> cfy: 对了, 你是想走学术, 还是想走工程?
<cfy> imadper: 那，现在推荐下
<imadper> cfy: 走学术的话, 来我们学校不错
<cfy> imadper: 什么叫走学术？
<cfy> imadper: 不是说北京么。。。
<imadper> cfy: 就是, 比如走数据挖掘, 研究生两年或者三年基本都是补数学..
<cfy> imadper: 基本补数学？
<imadper> cfy: 北京的话, 看你能考多少分了, 北邮什么的
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 基本就是在补基本功
<cfy> imadper: 哦
<imadper> cfy: 因为我们学校来的研究生多数很水..
<ofan> imadper: 你啥学校？
<imadper> cfy: 然后博士五年天天憋在实验室发论文
<imadper> ofan: 中大
<cfy> imadper: 你们学校不是不在北京么。。。
<imadper> cfy: 对
<ofan> 中科大？
<imadper> cfy: 但是走学术的话, 来我们学校挺好的
<cfy> imadper: 你不是说推荐北京么。。
<imadper> ofan: 不是, 中山大学
<ofan> imadper: 奥
<imadper> cfy: 北京的话, 分低就考虑北工大, 分高的话, 好学校有的是!
<imadper> cfy: 北京科技大学, 北京理工大学, 北航 这几个计算机都说的过去, 就看导师的研究方向了
<cfy> imadper: 哪所学校没有歧视的？或者说没有严重歧视的
<imadper> cfy: 北工大绝对没歧视!
<cfy> imadper: 哦？为啥？
<imadper> cfy: 而且分很低.. 但是学校一般
<ofan> imadper: 歧视啥？
<imadper> cfy: 北京好学校太多了, 北工大211而已, 在北京被其他学校看不起的..
<cfy> ofan: 歧视差学校的考研生
<ofan> 奥
<imadper> cfy: 北工大不会的, 只要你能帮老师做项目就行
<ofan> cfy: 考研考到好学校的不是很多2，3流大学的
<imadper> cfy: 老师都是去赚钱的
 * itrufeng 中午好 同志们
<imadper> ofan: 恩
<ofan> 就国内个破水平歧视谁
<imadper> ofan: 2,3流大学的人, 考研分, 考gre分, 都比我们学校高
 * imadper cfy 我们都被ofan歧视了~
<cfy> ofan: 不知道。。。
<cfy> imadper: 那是。。。
<imadper> cfy: 哈哈~
<cfy> ofan: 啥时候，把emacs用cl重写下
<cfy> imadper: 北工大的网站破阿。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 我们学校的网站都破
<ofan> cfy: 早点工作赚钱娶老婆生孩子吧
<cfy> imadper: 都找不到啥资料。。。
<cfy> ofan: 。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 考研资料我可以帮你要, 你要是确定要的话, 我回北京找同学要就好
<cfy> ofan: 你个起这么早，就灌水阿
<imadper> cfy: 过些天就回去了, 资料, 还有导师的联系方式都能帮你要到
<cfy> imadper: 可是我现在连它有啥专业都不知道。。。网站。。
<cfy> imadper: 哦。
<ofan> 我在工作
<imadper> cfy: 有的, 等我管我女朋友问一下
<cfy> ofan: ..你不学生么。。
<ofan> cfy: 学生不能工作？
<cfy> ofan: 你现在在哪里工作？facebook?
<ofan> cfy: 在家
<cfy> ofan: 做什么？
<ofan> cfy: 码代码
<cfy> ofan: 给谁码代码？facebook?
<ofan> cfy: kde,amarok
<cfy> ofan: ....没意思。。怎么不去码emacs
<ofan> cfy: 丢份
<cfy> ofan: ...
<imadper> cfy: http://yanzhao.bjut.edu.cn/s/23/t/166/18/f6/info6390.htm
<ofan> 忙去了 do not disturb
<^k^> imadper,啥网址y 北京工业大学2012年学术型硕士研究生招生专业目录
<imadper> cfy: 还有参考书籍, 你要不要看?
<cfy> imadper: 好
<imadper> cfy: http://yanzhao.bjut.edu.cn/s/23/t/166/1b/5e/info7006.htm
<^k^> imadper,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<imadper> cfy: 刚给你发的是学硕的, 其实专硕更合适吧..
<ofan> cfy: 考中科大
<imadper> cfy: http://yanzhao.bjut.edu.cn/s/23/t/166/18/f8/info6392.htm
<^k^> imadper,啥网址y 北京工业大学2012年全日制专业学位硕士研究生招生专业目录
<cfy> ofan: imadper: 我看看，不过 北工大的网站有点措。。
<ofan> cfy: 都很挫
<imadper> cfy: 再稍微好一点点的学校就是北京科技大学了  http://gs.ustb.edu.cn/bencandy.php?fid=2024&id=1245
<^k^> imadper,啥网址y 北京科技大学2012年硕士生招生简章及专业目录 - 下载中心 - 北京科技大学研究生院
<cfy> ofan: 我根本找不到资料。。
<cfy> imadper: 你怎么翻出来的？
<Flywater> 我真受不了了，还是改XP
<imadper> cfy: 百度
<Flywater> 都折腾了我一上午了
<crab2313> What's up?
<cfy> imadper: .... 唉，从首页里面根本找不到这些。。。太措了。。
<Flywater> 说真的，博通的网卡是不是很烂啊
<imadper> cfy: 哈哈~
<imadper> Flywater: 不是
<cfy> adam8157: adam好
<cfy> imadper: 什么叫做同等学历？
<Flywater> 那为什么网上说linux出问题的都是博通网卡
<imadper> cfy: 别想了... 这东西很不靠谱, 用来给那些走后门的人的
<cfy> imadper: 哦。我以为是大专或者像我这种学校要加试呢
<imadper> cfy: 同等学力吧? 应该是可以考过很多科目, 被认定和本科毕业的人有相同的能力
<cfy> imadper: 哦。
<imadper> cfy: 但是其实是给富二代官二代的, 不然谁都可以去了
<cfy> imadper: 嗯 同等学力
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 这东西不靠谱
<imadper> cfy: 要是北科大你看不上就可以考虑北理工了
<imadper> cfy: 当年我要是能去北理工, 我就不用去中大了
<cfy> imadper: 我不知道我能考到哪阿。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 数学115能考到吧?
<imadper> cfy: 综合怎么也得120吧
<cfy> imadper: 没试过。。。
<imadper> cfy: 然后剩下两个每个都是50容易吧?
<cfy> imadper: 我还没做题目呢。。
<imadper> cfy: 快去动手做~
<cfy> imadper: 我都还没开始复习。。。
<cfy> imadper: 做啥阿。。
<imadper> cfy: 不过你是不是有点儿晚了?
<cfy> imadper: 我也觉得有点晚
<imadper> cfy: 陈文灯的数学复习书呀~
<cfy> imadper: 嗯，我有买另外一种
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 什么时候考试?
<cfy> imadper: 1月份吧
<cfy> imadper: 连招生目录还没出呢
<imadper> cfy: 那你要累很久了... 哪个学校没出呢?
<cfy> imadper: 都没出。。。
<cfy> imadper: 不是9月份出么。。
<imadper> cfy: 13年的?
<cfy> imadper: 是阿
<imadper> cfy: 那东西不重要的~ 不会变化太大吧?
<cfy> imadper: 那我知道。我就那么一说
<LOL_> hi ,
<LOL_> 有人吗？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: !time
<jks_liu> 都不太活跃
<LOL_> 可能是因为今天是星期六吧
<LOL_> 估计都出去玩去了
<LOL_> app store里面竟然没有transmission，太差了吧，里面没啥东西，感觉还不如ubuntu
<jks_liu> 这不就是ubuntu
<imtxc> LOL_: 你用的啥？
<LOL_> imtxc: macbook pro
<jks_liu> topic #ubuntu-cn
<LOL_> imtxc: 你找到工作没
<imtxc> LOL_: 找到了的。
<imtxc> LOL_: 你这有活了？
<LOL_> imtxc: 。。。我还没毕业。。。
<LOL_> imtxc: 在啥地理位置
<LOL_> 好安静啊
<LOL_> 下了，bye
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 請問如何在桌面新建快捷方式呢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377411 我想跟win下一樣 在桌面可以有個快捷方法 但是我弄了很久 都不知道該怎麼辦 求幫忙 thnx 统计信息: 发表于 由 7020 — 2012-06-09 14:21
<byzantium> 能调试sh脚本吗？
<imadper> byzantium: 可以
<byzantium> imadper, 怎么做呀
<byzantium> 除了输出一些信息外
<imadper> byzantium: 记得可以单步的
<cfy> byzantium: zsh支持-x参数
<byzantium> 我也希望是能单步调试 但是 不知到办法呀
<byzantium> 奥
<byzantium> 好的 我试试
<cfy> byzantium: 可以打印当前执行的行
<byzantium> 有参数？ -x？
<cfy> byzantium: 嗯
<byzantium> 好的 我试试
<byzantium> 谢谢
<cfy> byzantium: sh应该也支持.不过bash好像不支持
<imadper> cfy: set -x? 只能输出冗余信息吧?
<cfy> imadper: 嗯，set -x好象和zsh -x foo.sh效果一样
<imadper> 恩, 就是一个东西
<cfy> imadper: 原来如此。我一直没深究。。。以为bash没-x呢。。。
<imadper> cfy: 我也没深究.. 我一边看着书一边说的...
<cfy> imadper: 话说，我好像就C用过几次单步，其他的语言基本没用过。。。
<cfy> imadper: 什么书？
<imadper> cfy: shell脚本专家指南
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。。有个乌龟的？
<cfy> imadper: 封面
<imadper> cfy: 不是, 那个是shell学习指南
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。
<xiaolong> 怎么今天电脑这么卡阿?有同样的情况不？
<cfy> .....
<cfy> xiaolong: 我们还没到全云时代呢。。。
<cfy> xiaolong: 怎么可能同时卡。。
<imadper> cfy: 这个封面是跟<实践 cl编程>一样的黑和黄色
<xiaolong> 浏览器特别卡
<cfy> imadper: 呵呵。我没买。出版之前，我就把英文的看了（虽然后面实践没看），而且。。。翻译不好。。
<cfy> imadper: http://www.ruanyifeng.com/blog/2008/12/the_perils_of_javaschools.html
<^k^> cfy ⇪ ti: Java语言学校的危险性（译文） - 阮一峰的网络日志
<byzantium> linux怎样书写.desktop文件
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 我不是很喜欢java
<imadper> cfy: 当他们接触到指针那些玩意以后，就一下子完全傻眼了，后面的事情你都可以想像，他们就去改学政治学，因为看上去法学院是一个更好的出路[
<cfy> imadper: 换个位子好多了。。。有个同学脚臭死了。。。
<cfy> imadper: 哈哈，指针无压力
<imadper> cfy: 哈哈~
<imadper> cfy: 递归你也没压力
<cfy> imadper: 当时学的时候，用的就是 C和指针。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 高端!
<cfy> imadper: 还好吧。你有么，那本书背后有一个系列的书籍。。。。我都买了。。。
<cfy> imadper: C还看了 C专家编程 和 C陷阱与缺陷
<imadper> cfy: 我有三本, c陷阱与缺陷, 专家变成, 还有指针那本
<imadper> 恩, 一样
<cfy> imadper: 我还有几本C++的。。。。
<imadper> c++我没有, 不会c++, 应该抽空学学
<cfy> imadper: 不过一直没动。。。。全是我高中的时候买的。。。。
<cfy> imadper: 我才不学呢，除非以后工作啥的用到
<imadper> cfy: 高中..  霸气!
<imadper> cfy: 要学的, 面试...
<cfy> imadper: 高中喜欢买数。。。
<cfy> imadper: 我去。。。。不能不会么。。。
<cfy> imadper: linux都纯C阿。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 最好要会...
<cfy> imadper: 好吧。
<imadper> cfy: 我看emc/oracle都是面c++的
<cfy> imadper: 文章:回想1991年，我开始面试程序员的时候。我一般会出一些编程题，允许用任何编程语言解题。在99%的情况下，面试者选择C语言。
<cfy> imadper: 那我就用cl
<imadper> 恩, 我用自然语言
<cfy> imadper: 可以么。。。
<imadper> 其实自然语言最难了... 说不清
<imadper> cfy: 估计不可以
<cfy> imadper: 嗯。。。你就说是用mathematica.....
<cfy> imadper: mathematica支持自然语言。。。。不过得联网。。。
<imadper> cfy: .... 把考官当傻子, 一般不会有好下场的
<cfy> imadper: 是。。
<imadper> cfy: 要是现在你能找到一个税前1w的工作, 你还考研吗?
<cfy> imadper: 我不知道。但我觉得，考了研，会不会因为学历，学校好点，以后的上升空间大点？
<cfy> imadper: 哦。还有家里让我考研。。
<imadper> cfy: 不知道诶, 有经验了工资也会高的吧
<cfy> imadper: 嗯，不过我家里想我考研阿
<imadper> http://sports.163.com/special/wherecoppyhappens/
<^k^> imadper,啥网址y 无解的ctrl+c+v――致腾讯NBA的一封信
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 那你还是考吧. 其实你现在的水平, 在毕业生里算是很不错的了
<imadper> cfy: 找个工作不难的
<cfy> imadper: 哦。反正考研也是打工的话，也是有经验加成的吧 :D
<imadper> cfy: 这倒是~
<ofan> 。。。
<imadper> cfy: 你要是来了北京, 带你去吃褡裢火烧~
<cfy> imadper: 好阿。
<cfy> imadper: 其实我想2013年暑假，看下怎么用cl写emacs.....
<cfy> imadper: 可以作为契机，看下编译原理啥的，
<imadper> cfy: 这么高端...
<cfy> imadper: 顺便熟悉c和el
<imadper> cfy: 编译原理我会一些, 没觉得有意思
<imadper> cfy: 各种状态机, 各种语言范式
<cfy> imadper: 好像也没那么高端。我有没有给你看过一个人的blog?
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 看过
<cfy> imadper: 就是写个程序把，C的部分转下嘛，我觉得这个和编译器差不多吧
<cfy> imadper: 不过，实际上，可能就复杂多了。。。
<imadper> cfy: 对, 是编译器的东西. 但是写出来可就费劲了... 作为毕业设计?
<cfy> imadper: 其实，我觉得慢点都无所谓。主要是，不是多线程的挫暴了。。。
<cfy> imadper: 不是阿，毕业设计是电子的，还得搞硬件。。。
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 开个erc, 别的什么都不能动了, 一定要erc登录成功
<cfy> imadper: 尤其卡死的时候。。。
<imadper> cfy: 恩!!!! 哈哈!
<cfy> imadper: dired里，copy一个文件，直到copy好了。。。才有响应。。。
<cfy> imadper: 我觉得这个。太措了。。
<cfy> imadper: 亚马逊好像用户体验越来越好了嘛
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 这个可以通过el写个插件做异步复制
<cfy> imadper: amazon.cn
<ofan> emacs也这么渣
<cfy> imadper: 哈，最容易的是按&然后调用别的
<imadper> cfy: 亚马逊的用户体验我就不说什么了, 买个东西给我发5次邮件...
<ofan> 不能非阻塞？
<imadper> cfy: 恩...
<cfy> imadper: 不是吧。。。
<imadper> cfy: 真的, 我手机收邮件, 流量呀!!!
<cfy> imadper: 中国的？
<imadper> cfy: 对
<cfy> imadper: 亚马逊的邮件可以不用收的吧。没用的吧
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 可以取消订阅
<cfy> imadper: 我好像已经取消了。
<imadper> cfy: 明智!
<imadper> 我记得这里有亚马逊的人吧
<cfy> imadper: 不知道
<imadper> cfy: 这里是个找工作的好地方...
<cfy> imadper: 是阿，但是比较难进去吧
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 不知道~ 在amazon工作, 肯定各种优惠券~
<cfy> imadper: 哈哈
<ofan> http://fabiensanglard.net/doom3/index.php
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: Doom3 Source Code Review: Introduction
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • moinmoin如何从不同的linux中迁移 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377414 有个问题，想咨询一下大侠们 在ubuntu安装了一个moinmoin wiki作为知识管理，现在我想把这个moinmoin移植到centos上。我在centos上已经安装好moinmoin。 我怎么把原来ubuntu上的moinmoin的页面放到centos的moi …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Intel® G33 显卡安装过程 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377415 Intel® G33 显卡安装过程 1、检查LINUX是否能认出显卡 代码: andy@stu:~$ glxinfo|grep render direct rendering: Yes OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) G33 x86/MMX/SSE2 2、安装GCC 编译环境 sudo apt-get install build-essential 3、软件包: xse …
<hello> :)
<hello> :.)
<hello> :-)
<imadper> .Which is a method of content protection in a CAS system?   里面的cas系统是什么?
<nnc> dfj
<nnc> 有人没
<imadper> no
<nnc> who are you ?
<imadper> ....
<nnc> I use it the first time
<imadper> 我知道
<imadper> 看出来了
<nnc> 菜鸟发现还是这个系统有趣
<if_else> 各位兄台，gentoo update world 时，提示：
<if_else> [nomerge       ] www-client/firefox-10.0.4
<if_else> firefox 后面没有方括号标注新的版本，是否会安装的？
<Zypeh> ubuntu 12.04 怎么去掉panel啊？
<Zypeh> panel右键没显示哦
<Kandu> cfy: 以前传给你的 pn.tar 还在不?
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么了？
<cfy> Kandu: 没有locate到。不在了
<Kandu> cfy: 哦
<Kandu> cfy: 前几天折腾 bsd 数据全毁了..
<cfy> Kandu: 那你悲剧。。。
<cfy> Kandu: bsd折腾的怎么样？
<Kandu> cfy: 知道怎么用 bsd installer 清空 hard disk 了
<Kandu> cfy: 厉害吧
<cfy> Kandu: 厉害厉害
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • [求助]请问有ubuntu 12.04的x64版本吗 注意不是amd的 ！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377422 我找了半天基于intel的x64位的版本 就是找不到 请问有吗谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 夜未寒 — 2012-06-09 16:26
<Zypeh> ubuntu 12.04 怎么去掉panel啊？
<imadper> cfy: http://opensource.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=12/05/22/0225221
<^k^> imadper ⇪ ti: Solidot | Emacsy:一个Emacs-like功能内嵌的工具包
<imadper> cfy: 去吃饭了先
<cfy> imadper: 嗯
<liemehoc> 谁用过谷歌的基站定位api
<liemehoc> http://www.google.com/loc/json
<liemehoc> 一般返回时间是多久
<rafaelCN> patch -p0 < ../aMule-2.3.1rc1-DLP4401.patch编译安装amule-dlp时应用DLP补丁 时出错，提示can't find file to patch at input line 4
<rafaelCN> Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?
<rafaelCN> The text leading up to this was:
<rafaelCN> --------------------------
<rafaelCN> |diff -uNr aMule-2.3.1rc1/po/zh_CN.po aMule-2.3.1rc1-DLP4401/po/zh_CN.po
<rafaelCN> |--- aMule-2.3.1rc1/po/zh_CN.po 2011-03-27 21:01:14.000000000 +0800
<^k^> rafaelCN:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<liemehoc> 谁用过谷歌的基站定位api
<liemehoc> http://www.google.com/loc/json
<liemehoc> 一般返回时间是多久
<rafaelCN> 请问有人编译安装过amule-dlp吗？
<stock-cn> liemehoc 网址怎么打开
<stock-cn> liemehoc 基站定位怎么用？能定位别人的吗？
<jks_liu> JSON parsing error.
<stock-cn> lliemehoc 怎么搞？你给的网址显示错误
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 双硬盘安装Ubuntu的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377428 今天刚刚买了一台U410超级本 配备32G 固态硬盘和500G 机械硬盘 安装Ubuntu的时候，遇到了如下问题 1.GParted可以正常修改分区，然而到了安装程序里，两块硬盘都没有出现，上面的分区表是空空的。 后 …
<rafaelCN> patch -p0 < ../aMule-2.3.1rc1-DLP4401.patch编译安装amule-dlp时应用DLP补丁 时出错，提示can't find file to patch at input line 4
<rafaelCN> 请问问题出在哪里，百度谷歌无爱
<nadia> 问一下  新编译的内核 用的make localmodconfig命令。因为编译时用的系统是N卡的私有驱动。所以编译出来的新内核没有显卡驱动模块。在新内核下能给新内核编译显卡驱动么？
<nadia> 在新内核下添加显卡驱动模块。
<nadia> 能不能只装以一个显卡驱动。两个内核都能用。
<Kandu> rafaelCN: 要么版本不对，要么你的目录没命名好。第二种情况，最好进入源码第一层目录后 patch -p1 < path_to_patch
<nadia> 应该可以。只要在新内核下添加显卡驱动模块。怎么做。谢谢
<rafaelCN> Kandu, 谢谢你了，我再检查下
<nadia> make -C /lib/modules/$(KVERSION)/build M=$(PWD) modules
<nadia> 这条命令谁给解释一下
<emule> 请问现在emule怎么回事，都搜索不到A
<emule> 有人用过吗
<emule> emule为何搜索不到禁片
<pentest> 代理
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • MATE Desktop Environment http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377432 上图 Screenshot.png 壁纸，由渣浪微博的 @浅草Tay可爱 制作 63134b10jw1dtoog13leqj.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 tangmumao_wefls — 2012-06-09 17:48
<emule> pentest emule也要用代理了吗？
<imtxc> test
<imtxc> imadper: tt.
<imtxc> kk呢？
<imtxc> ？
<jackey> emule:可以搜到吧,大把的啊.
<liemehoc> jks_liu: 发一个json包
<liemehoc> jks_liu: 用curl或者wget发一个json包
<jks_liu> 刚刚查了一下  google已经不支持这个api了
<liemehoc> jks_liu: 我可以收到返回结果
<liemehoc> jks_liu: 但是非常久
<liemehoc> jks_liu: 怀疑哪个参数不对
<jks_liu> 可以了
<liemehoc> jks_liu: 你速度怎样
<jks_liu> 刚刚试验了下
<jks_liu> 很快
<jks_liu> {"location":{"latitude":32.1177776,"longitude":114.1166813,"address":{"country":"中国","country_code":"CN","region":"河南省","city":"信阳市","street":"平西路"},"accuracy":2750.0},"access_token":"2:y-Xm-HJDJW2QQP2z:5QV-2BOySRI6Zrti"}
<liemehoc> jks_liu: 你发送的json包
<jks_liu> en 用的 curl
<liemehoc> jks_liu: 我是用python写了个，urllib2的，每次返回都要1分钟
<jks_liu> 那个我到没用过
<liemehoc> jks_liu: 看看你的请求包
<jks_liu> curl -d'
<jks_liu> {
<jks_liu> "version": "1.1.0" ,
<jks_liu> "host": "maps.google.com",
<jks_liu> "access_token": "2:k7j3G6LaL6u_lafw:4iXOeOpTh1glSXe",
<jks_liu> "home_mobile_country_code": 460,
<jks_liu> "home_mobile_network_code":0,
<jks_liu> "address_language": "zh_CN",
<jks_liu> "radio_type": "gsm",
<jks_liu> "request_address": true ,
<jks_liu> "cell_towers":[
<jks_liu> {
<jks_liu> "cell_id":36526,
<jks_liu> "location_area_code":14556,
<jks_liu> "mobile_country_code":460,
<jks_liu> "mobile_network_code":0,
<jks_liu> "timing_advance":5555
<jks_liu> }
<jks_liu> ]
<jks_liu> }
<jks_liu> ' http://www.google.com/loc/json
<jks_liu> ：[是 ：[
<liemehoc> jks_liu: 这是我的http://pastebin.com/uZQMN2hv
<liemehoc> jks_liu: 能帮我测试一下吗
<jks_liu> 试试
<liemehoc> jks_liu: ./getloc.py 0 22719 23634
<Roo_lee> 哎。。。菜鸟该用ubuntu干嘛呢
<liemehoc> jks_liu: 用python2.7
<jks_liu> 命令是啥的
<mao> 如何判断一个url是否有效
<mao> 用python
<fanzeyi> import urlparse // = =
<mao> fanzeyi: 谢谢诶
<jks_liu> ./getcol.py 0 后面参数是啥
<liemehoc> lac 和 cid
<liemehoc> jks_liu: lac和cid
<liemehoc> jks_liu: 0是mnc
<jks_liu> ./getloc.py 0 14556 460
<jks_liu> {"location":{"latitude":32.206415,"longitude":114.5053237,"accuracy":3875.0},"access_token":"2:tAIf1oKqnYrqcPM-:OdLdb454PHfQ-m4h"}
<jks_liu> 很快
<liemehoc> jks_liu: 你是什么线路
<jks_liu> 学校
<liemehoc> jks_liu: 教育网？
<jks_liu> en 对的
<liemehoc> jks_liu: 我这边很稳定，每次返回都一分钟
<freeayu> 感觉 douban 上勾搭贴子特别多
<jks_liu> 我的是1s
<cool_> 我新添加了一个用户svn，请问如何在登陆时让这个用户不显示啊，（ubuntu 12.04）
<liemehoc> jks_liu: 我用wireshark看看，会不会墙的密度不一样
<mao> 如何用python获取一个url返回代码，比如404什么的
<fanzeyi> mao: 看你用什么库= =
<liemehoc> mao: urllib2
<fanzeyi> mao: // 推荐 requests 哟
<mao> fanzeyi: 不是很会python,所以可行就OK
<mao> liemehoc: 我也试试urllib
<mao> liemehoc: 我也试试urllib2
<mao> fanzeyi: 我继续试试
<cool_> 有人吗
<Cherrot> org.cn又开始慢了
<richardlxc> 如何用 ssh 连接 192.168.1.*  到192.168.2.*
<richardlxc> ??
<richardlxc> 有人可以帮个忙吗？
<afox1> ssh 用户名@192.168.2.*
<hoxily> test
<afox1> :)
<richardlxc> 但是两个是局域网啊
<afox1> ?
<nicol> I want to ask
<nicol> what do Richard Stall man use
<richardlxc> success
<richardlxc> i use usb tether ,and i want to connect from my pc to my mobile phone through ssh
<richardlxc> i found the port of sshd in phone is not 22 ,but 2222
<richardlxc> now i root it ,and i use port 22
<MeaCulpa> nicol: Brain
<kids> 各位大牛 晚上好～～
<richardlxc> hi kids
<kids> hi
<nicol> www.ray
<kids> 那个 话说 这么久才回你 真抱歉   而是 在搞那个软件中心
<nicol> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Raychul
<kids> 那个 请问 能不能把软件中心 删除掉
<kids> google到了 用deepin的替换它  我去试试
<alvin_rxg_buggin> kids: aptitude purge <软件中心>
<richardlxc> android手机如何扩展内存？
<alvin_rxg_buggin> richardlxc: 买个内存条，装进去
<kids> 哦 知道了  我去把它删了  那个 软件中心 真是 无语 经常性的崩溃
<kids> 谢谢你
<alvin_rxg_buggin> kids: 具体的名称可能是 synaptic blabla 的
<kids> 嗯  好 知道大概的话  我可以去google补全
<richardlxc> 哈哈
<richardlxc> 我想用sd卡分出来一块
<hbccbh> hi everyone
<hbccbh> I am in fedora17 now and setting up the mirror cache
<hbccbh> but I found the mirror.163 is very very slow, so any suggestions?
<hbccbh> (I hadn't installed pinyin
<Cherrot> hbccbh: no other sites?
<ofan> hbccbh: are in school?
<ofan> hbccbh: are you in school?
<hbccbh> no
<hbccbh> but sohu not works for me
<hbccbh> you can speak chinese
<Cherrot> hbccbh: 或者可以尝试日本和台湾的服务器，台湾网络中心的服务器也是很快的，教育王经常能达到10M/s的速度，但不知道教育网外速度如何
<hbccbh> 163.mirrors' speed is only 11kb/s
<hbccbh> ok, I will have a try
<Cherrot> hbccbh: 国内我觉得163是最快的了。。很少试其它的，要不你都ping一下看看？
<hbccbh> I used archlinux before, and 163 is fast
<hbccbh> but I don't know why it is so slow in fedora
<ofan> hbccbh: use archlinux then XD
<hbccbh> umm... good idea
<hbccbh> but I don't want to update to often :/
<ofan> problem solved!
<hbccbh> not yet :sad face:
<hbccbh> ftp.isu.edu.tw is it good?
<ofan> hbccbh: wget a random file from mirror.163.com and see the speed
<hbccbh> ok
<little_madper> 这英文说的比我还不地道...
<Cherrot> little_madper: 改名君
<ofan> little_madper: 不是地道的chinglish
<little_madper> Cherrot: 什么呀, 我一直都叫madper
<little_madper> ofan: 不是说你~~
<Cherrot> little_madper: 前缀君
<little_madper> Cherrot: 恩~ 谢谢~ :)
<hbccbh> sorry for my poor english :(
<little_madper> hbccbh: 我每次去stackOverflow都加上这么一句, 然后每次都被人修改删掉这句... 囧...
<hbccbh> it's useless, and they can understand you
<ofan> little_madper: 因为没必要家
<ofan> 在美国比你英语差的人有的是
<hbccbh> oh, when I wget http://mirrors.163.com/archlinux/community/os/i686/0ad-a10-2-i686.pkg.tar.xz
<hbccbh> I got 100k/s = =
<little_madper> ofan: 恩, 反正每次他们能看懂, 但是我知道有好多错误, 而且写的很差
<little_madper> hbccbh: chinaNet?
<hbccbh> just try to make it clear
<hbccbh> 中国电信
<little_madper> 你能用中文呀..
<hbccbh> no... copy & paste
<little_madper> ....
<little_madper> ofan: 求代购~
<little_madper> ofan: 你那边new ipad, 16g, 4g, 折合人民币要多少呀?
<ofan> little_madper: 官网的价格
<little_madper> ofan: 怎么会这么贵... 500美刀?
<ofan> little_madper: 去香港买
<little_madper> ofan: 淘宝才3200
<ofan> little_madper: 那是ipad2吧
<little_madper> ofan: ipad3
<ofan> 没有3
<ofan> 只有new ipad
<little_madper> of
<little_madper> ofan: 就是 new ipad
<little_madper> ofan:http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=16027476851
<ofan> little_madper: 500刀=3178.65
<ofan> 不贵
<ofan> little_madper: 淘宝买吧
<kids> chrome上youku 什么的   笔记本温度一下就上去了
<kids> 请问 有没有什么办法 解决呐
<little_madper> ofan: 恩, 转运回国路费也得两百多吧
<ofan> little_madper: 不知道，貌似官网直接订免运费
<ofan> little_madper: 都是从广东发货
<little_madper> ofan: .... 好吧~
<ofan> little_madper: 马上要出新的了
<little_madper> ofan: 又出新的? 那好呀,  出新的, 旧的就降价了
<ofan> ..
<ofan> little_madper: 买新macbook pro
<little_madper> ofan: http://cn.engadget.com/2012/06/06/nec-lavie-z-ivy-bridge-ultrabook-specs/
<ofan> little_madper: 超级本都超级贵
<little_madper> ofan: 13寸, 0.999千克...
<ofan> 还不如买macbook air
<little_madper> ofan: 恩, mbp也不便宜, mba更贵
<ofan> little_madper: mba便宜，829现在
<ofan> 学生买优惠100刀
<little_madper> ofan: 算了... 屌丝, 用不起那东西...
<ofan> little_madper: 4600多
<little_madper> ofan: 我买不到这么便宜的呀...
<ofan> little_madper: 去香港买
<little_madper> ofan: 你帮我代购?
<little_madper> ofan: ... 去hk一趟就1k了
<little_madper> ofan: 还得是当天去, 当天回
<ofan> little_madper: 代购过海关得收税
<little_madper> ofan: 香港的苹果也有学生机? 我拿大陆的学生证可以吗?
<ofan> little_madper: 可以应该
<little_madper> ofan: 这么好~ 考虑下~
<little_madper> ofan: 富士通将给这款Lifebook标价250,000日元（约3200美元）。
<ofan> 。。
<little_madper> ofan: http://asset1.cbsistatic.com/cnwk.1d/i/tim/2012/06/04/LIFEBOOK_U772_Ultrabook_610x499.jpg
<zealinux> 谁会ruby on rails，帮我一把
<nicol> these days, there are some problems for 163 mirrors
<nicol> you guys do not know ?
<xhh> zealinux: 啥问题?
<nicol> just some problems , and they are trying to fix it
<zealinux> 比如posts/index,怎么点击delete，不是直接删除，而是要标记为deletion
<xhh> zealinux: 在destroy action里, 把 @post.destroy 改成 @post.marked_as_deletion = true; @post.save
<xhh> zealinux: 后面的代码只是举个例子
<zealinux> nicol: Thanks，今天一天就在想这个问题，我试试看。
<zealinux> xhh: 呵呵，刚才谢错了。Thanks to you
<zealinux> xhh: 这个marked_as_deletion,需要在类里事先声明吗
<imtxc> adam8157: 最终我还是回到sid了。。。
<nicol>         <nicol> these days, there are some problems for 163 mirrors  [21:37]
<nicol> <nicol> you guys do not know ?
<nicol> <xhh> zealinux: 啥问题?
<nicol> <nicol> just some problems , and they are trying to fix it   [21:38]
<nicol> <zealinux> 比如posts/index,怎么点击delete，不是直接删除，而是要标记为deletion
<nicol> 																	    [21:39]
<nicol> <xhh> zealinux: 在destroy action里, 把 @post.destroy 改成
<nicol> 	  @post.marked_as_deletion = true; @post.save  [21:40]
<nicol> *** little_madper (~user@113.108.133.38) has quit: Remote host closed the
<nicol> 	connection
<nicol> <xhh> zealinux: 后面的代码只是举个例子
<nicol> <zealinux> nicol: Thanks，今天一天就在想这个问题，我试试看。
<nicol> 																	    [21:41]
<nicol> *** Cherrot (~cherrot@113.55.16.130) has left channel #ubuntu-cn: #ubuntu-cn
<nicol> 																	    [21:42]
<nicol> <zealinux> xhh: 呵呵，刚才谢错了。Thanks to you
<nicol> <zealinux> <nicol> these days, there are some problems for 163 mirrors  [21:37]
<nicol> <nicol> you guys do not know ?
<nicol> <xhh> zealinux: 啥问题?
<nicol> <nicol> just some problems , and they are trying to fix it   [21:38]
<nicol> <zealinux> 比如posts/index,怎么点击delete，不是直接删除，而是要标记为deletion
<nicol> 																	    [21:39]
<nicol> <xhh> zealinux: 在destroy action里, 把 @post.destroy 改成
<nicol> 	  @post.marked_as_deletion = true; @post.save  [21:40]
<imtxc> 额。。。
<nicol> *** little_madper (~user@113.108.133.38) has quit: Remote host closed the
<imtxc> 什么情况？
<nicol> 	connection
<nicol> <xhh> zealinux: 后面的代码只是举个例子
<nicol> <zealinux> nicol: Thanks，今天一天就在想这个问题，我试试看。
<nicol> 																	    [21:41]
<nicol> *** Cherrot (~cherrot@113.55.16.130) has left channel #ubuntu-cn: #ubuntu-cn
<nicol> 																	    [21:42]
<nicol> <zealinux> xhh: 呵呵，刚才谢错了。Thanks to you
<adam8157> imtxc: good choice
<nicol> <zealinux>
<ofan> 。。。
<nicol> \\\
<imtxc> nicol: 话唠？
<nicol> 貌似出问题了
<nicol> 大家看到什么了啊＞
<nicol> ．．．
<adam8157> nicol: 贴错了吧... 要不要帮你踢下...
<ofan> 看来还是得搞个bot
<adam8157> nicol: 你贴了一堆
<nicol> adam8157: .... Sorry
<imtxc> 是啊 kk呢？
<imtxc> adam8157: 根据个人习惯，还是xfce4 了，屏幕太小，平铺不方便。
<adam8157> imtxc: 我的使用习惯尽可能一致, 笔记本上也是awesome
<adam8157> imtxc: 不过我不常多终端, screen比较多
<imtxc> adam8157: 也有道理。
<zypeh_> ubuntu 12.04 怎么去掉panel啊？
<alvin_rxg_buggin> zypeh_: killall -9 panel
 * ofan 现在是KDE用户
 * adam8157 sigh, 在列表里回答问题, 不小心遇到小白, 问题一个接一个...
 * alvin_rxg_buggin 现在是 eeepc 用户
 * alvin_rxg_buggin 你妹的！ fcitx 4.2.4 怎么样才能 honor 系统的 keyboard layout ？
 * alvin_rxg_buggin 把 csslayer 拖出去切jj
<adam8157> alvin_rxg_buggin: 有说的啊
<alvin_rxg_buggin> adam8157: 如何？
<adam8157> alvin_rxg_buggin: 等我给你找下
<imtxc> adam8157: 今天大家都在说什么，我怎么都看不懂。。。
<zypeh_> alvin_rxg_buggin, 终端显示panel: no process found
<alvin_rxg_buggin> adam8157: 我这想要配置的时候，丫给的是 浏览器。。。
<adam8157> alvin_rxg_buggin: “override XKB system setting"
<alvin_rxg_buggin> zypeh_: 类似。。先找找那个 panel 的具体名称
<adam8157> alvin_rxg_buggin: 你应该装fcitx-configtool
<alvin_rxg_buggin> adam8157: 有了呀。。
<adam8157> alvin_rxg_buggin: 啥distro?
<nicol> adam8157: 那天那个同事是说，小企鹅他们要更新？
<adam8157> nicol: 哪个?
<alvin_rxg_buggin> adam8157: fcitx-configtool
<alvin_rxg_buggin> adam8157: Warning: unknown mime-type for "/home/alvin/.config/fcitx/config" -- using "application/octet-stream"
<alvin_rxg_buggin> Error: no "view" mailcap rules found for type "application/octet-stream"
<adam8157> alvin_rxg_buggin: 啥distro
<nicol> adam8157: 打桌球的那次
<alvin_rxg_buggin> adam8157: 大便。自己编译的最新版 fcitx
<adam8157> alvin_rxg_buggin: fcitx-config-gtk
<alvin_rxg_buggin> >_<
<adam8157> alvin_rxg_buggin: sid里就有最新的
<alvin_rxg_buggin> adam8157: 没那东西。
<alvin_rxg_buggin> adam8157: sid 装的话，要带一堆 deps...
<adam8157> nicol: 都更新好多年了, 你大概说的是pwu和我聊ibus, gnome的事情
<adam8157> alvin_rxg_buggin: 你自己装不是更脏...
<zypeh_> alvin_rxg_buggin, panel右键没显示哦
<nicol> adam8157: 哦，不知道
<nicol> adam8157: ｓｕｓｅ跳过来的那个
<adam8157> alvin_rxg_buggin: 那个当然也可以编译一个
<alvin_rxg_buggin> adam8157: 我就一个 fcitx 呀，就装在 /usr/local/ 里边
<adam8157> nicol: 就是pwu, ibus-pinyin的maintainer
<adam8157> alvin_rxg_buggin: 可以只装那个包, 设置一下就卸载掉, 看看具体配置怎么写就完了
<alvin_rxg_buggin> x_X
<alvin_rxg_buggin> adam8157: found the stuff.
<adam8157> alvin_rxg_buggin: .
<blambin> 这个irc怎么老了连接不起， ，感觉 不是很稳定定啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 哼哼，
<zypeh_> ubuntu 12.04 怎么去掉下面panel啊？
<alvin_rxg_buggin> 嗯哼哼。。。
<pocoyo> blambin: nick 很眼熟。
<blambin> pocoyo: 小桥流水人家
<zwyang> 问一个很弱的问题
<zwyang> 为什么我在 ubuntu下创建 mkdir ~/.vim/after/ftplugin
 * adam8157 afk
<zwyang> 怎么总是说 mkdir: 无法创建目录"/home/poly/.vim/after/ftplugin": 没有那个文件或目录
<Amesists> zwyang: mkdir -p ~/.vim/after/ftplugin
<zwyang> 哦， 谢谢，原来是这样，加P 创建父文件
<zwyang> @Amesists 好 我试试
<zypeh_> 当我输入gnome-panel后就出现了这样的讯息：(gnome-control-center:6005): info-cc-panel-WARNING **: Unable to get graphics info: Failed to execute child process "glxinfo" (No such file or directory)
<zypeh_> 什么问题啊？
<mao> 群里有成都的朋友没有
<blambin> 有谁会玩openwrt的不
<nicol> hi
<arkcatr> ？？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg_buggin: knownbad ofan 三国12出了？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 三国志？
<ofan> 貌似早有12了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 恩三国志12
<jjdl> 哪里能买到？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不是早就有了 今年出的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 延期了一次
<ofan> mugebjgd: 那就不知道了
<jjdl> 哪里出的游戏？中国？还是AV国？
<mugebjgd> jjdl: 姐姐大陆
<jjdl> :) 这个一定要正版的
<mugebjgd> jjdl: 显然日本出的
<jjdl> 三国群英传 是咱们的。搞混了
<hbccbh> anybody use fcitx in fedora17?
<blambin> in opensuse miz
<blambin> youq irc english miz 400 lai vunz ,leq eix laj miz 75 vunz ,.jibjib ..
<arkcatr> ?
<mugebjgd> ofan: 只能下载 没有购买的可能
<ofan> mugebjgd: 美国买
<mugebjgd> ofan: 没有
<ofan> mugebjgd: 没有？
<mugebjgd> of
<mugebjgd> ofan: 没有
<ofan> mugebjgd: 直接信用卡支付
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你找找看
<mugebjgd> ofan: 没有卖的
<ofan> 没兴趣..
<ofan> mugebjgd: 直接去官网
<mugebjgd> ofan: 2m的下载速度 爽歪了
<ofan> mugebjgd: ..
<mugebjgd> ofan: 娃哈哈哈
<ofan> mugebjgd: 酒店里？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 客户那里
<mugebjgd> ofan: XD
<ofan> mugebjgd: 奥
<mugebjgd> ofan: http直传
<ofan> mugebjgd: 正常速度
<mugebjgd> ofan: 快下完了 2G
<mugebjgd> ofan: 这网络太给力了
<mugebjgd> mugebjgd: 俄 被限速了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 额 被限速了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 日的
<ofan> mugebjgd: ...
<mugebjgd> ofan:  US$ 153.49
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我操 好贵
<ofan> mugebjgd: ....这么贵
<ofan> mugebjgd: 珍藏版的吧
<mugebjgd> ofan: 小日本疯了
<ofan> ..跑了
<vvcoder> 大家来freelangc和freeunix和freetea支持下阿
<vvcoder> 刚刚建立，需要大家支持的中文irc
<vvcoder> 不然很麻烦
<vvcoder> 谢谢大家支持
<vvcoder> ChanServ: 老大，支持下
<wzssyqa> vvcoder: 给个支持的理由
<ofan> vvcoder: 干什么的
<hbccbh> freetea 是关于什么的？
<vvcoder> wzssyqa: chinaunix网友
<vvcoder> wzssyqa: chinaunix被gcd清晰流亡出来的
<vvcoder> ofan: 呃，tea是清茶就是闲聊，langc是c/c++语言讨论，unix是os方面的问题
<vvcoder> 希望大家支持
<vvcoder> 不然很快就死了
<ofan> vvcoder: 这些不都有了么
<vvcoder> 大家平时都过来玩把
<vvcoder> ofan: 中文没有
<ofan> 本人人就不多
<ofan> 还要分那么多频道
<vvcoder> ofan: 而且希望继承chinaunix
<vvcoder> ofan: 希望这个能做好
<wzssyqa> vvcoder: 要开会，临时开一个就好了
<vvcoder> ofan: 论坛人蛮多的。
<ofan> 这是irc,又不是论坛
<vvcoder> ofan: 对，但是也是交流
<vvcoder> 成不成就是各位了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 这里打雷太可怕了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 离地面太近
<mugebjgd> ofan: 终于下载好了
<mugebjgd> 5哈哈哈哈
<yogs> pictures of meal just served, in order
<yogs> http://imgur.com/a/cz8DY#0
<alvin_rxg> Title: Photo Album - Imgur (@ imgur.com)
<mugebjgd> yogs: 这是什么玩艺？
<yogs> :)
<yogs> english/japanese
<mugebjgd> yogs: 中文频道
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 小光君 还没睡觉呢
#ubuntu-cn 2012-06-10
<blackheath__> 嗨，有人木有
<lishuo> /有人。。
<blackheath__> 有问题问问
<lishuo> 我是新手。。。
<blackheath__> 无语
<blackheath__> 为什么中国这么多人，就这点人用ubuntu
<lishuo> 多数还是为了学计算机才用的linux
<blackheath__> ubuntu
<blackheath__> 到底差在哪里
<lishuo> 这个，不知道
<blackheath__> 你在ubuntu玩些什么
<lishuo> 编程呗
<blackheath__> 我也是
<lishuo> 还有研究内核什么的，这个属于较高目标，目前做基础工作
<Pwnna> wtf
<c43035> 起床咯
<lishuo> hiho
<blackheath__> 我觉得ubuntu的系统托盘有问题
<c43035> blackheath__:: 好多程序都 不能最小化到托盘.跟win7刚出来时一样
<blackheath__> 我的xchat最小化后不知哪里去了
<blackheath__> 你们谁在玩游戏
<lishuo> quit
<zrqlx126> 各位有没有收到wps的测试包，可否分享一下？
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 大家好,我想请问一个问题， 我现在是ubuntu1204， 这里面gcc的编译输出警告和错误信息是中文的， 导致我在eclipse-cdt中编译后cdt将“警告”全部认为是错误， 使得开发十分不方便， 请问有没有好的办法能将其改回英文
<coolfengyu> PSWZ-ZhangY: locale
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 但是改了locale后会应用到整个系统啊。。。
<coolfengyu> make.conf?
<coolfengyu> LC_MESSAGES
<mugebjgd> PSWZ-ZhangY: 写当前用户的.profile不就完
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 这个gcc是从那个文件里读取翻译文本的呢， 我把它删掉行不
<archl> Basic Shape ports
<lei> 求忽悠,买机械键盘
<void1> hhkb pro一步到位
<lei> 青轴和茶轴,哪个好啊.打字用,不打游戏
<void1> 这需要自己去按了才知道的。但是，如果在会影响到其他人的地方用的话，放弃青轴吧，吵死了。
<lei> 我见过青轴,觉得键程才,还有点硬.不知道茶轴怎么样
<lei> 键程长
<lei> 买过黄轴的,买来不喜欢就送人了
<lei> 感觉不顺畅
<c43035> 打字买机械,,,,太奢侈了,,!!!
<lei> 茶轴顺畅吗?
<mugebjgd> 蛋疼
<mugebjgd> 直接买个rapoo 键盘完了
<lei> 确实疼啊
<void1> 键程都一样的，茶轴一开始按下去的时候没有青轴的抵抗感，总体软
<lei> 黄轴就 是rapoo的
<mugebjgd> 多少钱？
<void1> 什么黄轴都是非主流，又不是正规cherry的轴
<lei> 260
<woju> 现在网上像w3cschool这样的在线教程网站太少了，而且w3cschool上面的教程太不经典了，等到真的教程都放在网页里面，我们也老了
<cfy> imadper: 又要用matlab做作业了。。。
<imadper> cf
<imadper> cfy: 我也要呀!!!
<imadper> cfy: 数据挖掘的作业!!
<imadper> cfy: 你不用octave吗?
<cfy> imadper: 怎么做的？数据挖掘
<cfy> imadper: 学校教matlab阿，我又有盗版
<imadper> cfy: 各种数学公式, 照着论文往上套就行
<imadper> cfy: octave就是matlab的开源实现
<imadper> cfy: 语法一样的
<cfy> imadper: 我知道
<cfy> imadper: 我要做滤波器。。。。带个gui...
<imadper> cfy: 显示波形是不是?
<cfy> imadper: 你可以用matlab做数据挖掘嘛
<imadper> cfy: 用gnuplot
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 懒得切换windows
<imadper> cfy: 我的windows早就出问题了, 一直懒得重装
<imadper> cfy: 声音都没.. 写程序都不能听歌...
<cfy> imadper: 辅助人类计算带通滤波器
<cfy> imadper: 辅助人类计算带通滤波器的参数
<cfy> imadper: ...
<imadper> cfy: 听不懂...
<cfy> imadper: 听不懂正常啦
<cfy> imadper: http://www.electronics-tutorials.ws/filter/filter_7.html
<cfy> imadper: 电路的东西
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 不看!
<cfy> imadper: ...
<imadper> cfy: 看也看不懂...
<cfy> imadper: ..
<cfy> imadper: 我还有mathematica
<imadper> cfy: 还好我没有..
<cfy> imadper: 反正中国个人研究用盗版合法。。。
<cfy> imadper: mathematica很好用阿
<imadper> cfy: 是干嘛的? 不是模拟的软件吗?
<cfy> imadper: 数学计算的一些。
<imadper> cfy: 哦, 我用不到...
<cfy> imadper: 有部分功能和maxima类似
<cfy> imadper: 绘图功能也很nb
<cfy> imadper: 可以编程嘛
<imadper> cfy: 你喜欢这些东西?
<cfy> imadper: 没阿。。。
<imadper> cfy: 我去选课去... 小学期, 但疼
<cfy> imadper: 额。好像好多学校有阿。。。
<imadper> cfy: 我想选低功耗dsp程序设计
<cfy> imadper: dsp不错。。。我只会fpga..
<imadper> cfy: 但是嵌入式方向优先选择, 我们选不到
<cfy> imadper: 还没学过dsp...
<imadper> cfy: 恩, dsp超级好, 平均分95
<cfy> imadper: 不错阿
<imadper> cfy: 德州仪器的人过来给讲课
<cfy> imadper: 高级
<imadper> cfy: 讲在音频芯片上编程
<imadper> cfy: 我想去呀!!!!
<cfy> imadper: dsp嘛。你这么想去，买个dsp芯片，自己玩嘛
<imadper> cfy: 我是要成绩...
<imadper> cfy: 别的课程都是两周, 他是一周
<imadper> cfy: 上完一周我就可以回家了
<cfy> imadper: 不错不错，抢了
<imadper> cfy: 我让嵌入式的一个同学抢了, 然后等选课结束之后半夜退给我~
<cfy> imadper: 这个主意好
<cfy> imadper: 小心人家脚本
<imadper> cfy: 不怕的... 鄙人也会脚本
<imadper> cfy: 按键精灵嘛~
<cfy> imadper: 抢了就没了。。。。你还脚本啥呢。。
<cfy> imadper: 不错。。。
<imadper> cfy: 我开着脚本
<imadper> cfy: 然后让他退
<cfy> imadper: 嗯。
<imadper> cfy: 是在不行就去游戏开发了, 七天, 我主要是不想去搞py
<cfy> imadper: py...好学校阿。。。
<imadper> cfy: 别人去的都是py用了好久了的, 我是去了现学, 亏了
<cfy> imadper: 那你就去那显摆perl
<imadper> cfy: 外国某学校的老师过来将py-game
<imadper> cfy: 我去perl不是找挂吗?!
<cfy> imadper: 那是。。。肯定挂了。。
<imadper> cfy: 我要是挂了, 下学期就得多选一门转选, 就没法去实习了
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。
<imadper> cfy: 还是别过去装13了, 后果太严重了
<\rs> imadper: xdotool 模拟按键？
<cfy> imadper:  en ..
<imadper> \rs: 就是按键精灵, 类似gui测试脚本那样
<\rs> imadper: 打算学学nodejs+coffeescript，还是有点用处的，就当提升javascript熟练度了
<imadper> \rs: 恩, 现在貌似超级火爆
<wave_o> hi
<cfy> imadper: \rs 哈， joel写的软件随想录到手了
<imadper> cfy: ... 高端书籍...
<sorc534> hie
<sorc534> 有人在么
<sorc534> qiut
<maplebeats> 1
<sorc534> quit
<c43035> ,,
<wave_o> 呵呵
<c43035> ChanServ:: hello SB
<hoxily> test
<wave_o> 吃饭吃饭
<nicol> hi
<hacket> hi
<hacket> hello
<hacket> hello everyone
<knownbad> OMG, he lasted > 30 seconds!
<ofan> knownbad: 持久才是王道
 * zmcbb30 各位乡亲父老，叔伯兄弟，姨妈姑姐，可有人知道这个的背景音乐叫啥名字 ？  --->  http://goal.euro2012.163.com/match/report/1172003.html
<stardiviner> zmcbb30: suggest you ask those question on StackExchange or Quora
<zmcbb30> stardiviner: thanks
<cfy> adam8157: adam好
<adam8157> cfy: 乖
<JJDL> :P
<mao> 大家好啊
<stardiviner> mao: 你能给我发送个私聊消息么? 我用来测试脚本的
<stardiviner> 谁发个私聊消息给我? 我测试...
<stardiviner> kk也不在,不好测试啊
<woju> 去办农行网银，办了半天，填了3次表，等了半天，结果连个K宝的数据线都不给我一个，也好我过2天过去拿，唉！
<cfy> 谁用latex的？
<cfy> $NA$,N和A之间的空间好大阿。。。。
<alvin_rxg> cfy: $N\hspace{-1cm}A$   xD
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 哦，我还在#latex问了下，人家说\mathrm{}
<alvin_rxg> 哦，也可以
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 这个啥意思？
<cfy> alvin_rxg: reminder?
<\rs> $N\!A$
 * cfy 吃饭去了。。。
<alvin_rxg> roman 還是啥的意思吧
<\b> alvin_rxg:  喝葡萄酒喝的牙齿都酸了
<alvin_rxg> \b: 這麼誇張？
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好
<mao> stardiviner: 不好意思，我刚才不在啊，这就给你发私聊信息
<stardiviner> mao: thanks
<roylez_> cfy: .
<roylez_> cfy: 渣c
<cfy>  \rs: 阿。是这样
<cfy> roylez: 主席回来了？
<roylez_> cfy: 归位了
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好
<vic> 三国志12  wine完美运行
<vic> 无障碍啊
<JJDL> 啊？
<JJDL> 坛子上去贴张图，look look
<Kandu> vic: 11 呢?
<ofan> vic: 有啥意思
<vic> 11 以前wine过  在转换视角的时候 会自动不停的转   要反方向按键 按很多次才能停下 或者 直接反向转了
<vic> ofan: 没啥意思  待着无聊 瞎玩呗
<ofan> vic: 我说有啥特色
<ofan> 好玩的地方
<vic> 没发现
<cfy> (sqrt 3) => 1.7320508075688772
<ofan> 。。。
<cfy> 唉，身高没到\sqrt{3}阿。。。
<vic> 三国志12  被评为 被光荣毁了的三国志
<ofan> 哈哈哈
<imadper> cfy: 够了的飘过
<cfy> imadper: 哈哈，北方人应该普遍高吧
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 我踩上椅子, 两米多
<cfy> imadper: 那你180?
<ofan> ...
<imadper> cfy: ... 没有, 椅子高, 我不高
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。
<cfy> ofan: ä½ 180?
<cfy> (* 1.8 1.8) => 3.24
<ofan> cfy: 干嘛
<imadper> ofan: 查户口
<ofan> 打死一只超大蜘蛛
<imadper> ofan: 你会变成蜘蛛侠吗?~
<cfy> imadper: ofan很警觉阿。。。不愧是干过jc的。。
<ofan> 。。
<ofan> 学习了
<ofan> 不扯淡
<cfy> 我也学习去。。。
<ofan> \rs: 你现在用什么wm,xmonad?
<vic> 要不要折腾conky呢
<houge> vic: 不要
<mraandtux1> 哇，很多IPV6用户······
<stardiviner> vic: 要
<stardiviner> mraandtux: 你扫射所有人的whois了?
<mraandtux> stardiviner: 感谢Pidgin！
<stardiviner> mraandtux: 插件? 还是默认显示的?
<mraandtux> 默认显示
<jks-liu> 骗人  我的就没显示
<stardiviner> mraandtux: 我来扫射下所有人的whois,
<imadper> cfy: ffmpeg还有mencoder哪个好用?
<imadper> cfy: 转码速度还有成像效果?~
<cfy> imadper: 貌似mencoder也是在用ffmpeg的库
<cfy> imadper: 我是在用mencoder
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 好吧
<imadper> cfy: 那我试试看ffmpeg..
<cfy> imadper: 直接用就好了，要不要我把配置贴下？mencoder的
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 好, 来看看
<cfy> imadper: http://paste.lisp.org/display/129943
<imadper> cfy: ok, thx
<cfy> imadper: 我一般用x264这个profile
<imadper> cfy: 你播放器是什么?
<cfy> imadper: smplayer
<imadper> cfy: 不是, 你转码不是为了放在别的播放器里播放吗?
<cfy> imadper: 哦。给我手机用。
<imadper> cfy: 啥手机?
<cfy> imadper: htc dhd
<imadper> cfy: 有钱人...
<cfy> imadper: 没钱。。
<imadper> cfy: wm的那个?
<cfy> imadper: android阿
<imadper> cfy:那不知道是什么.. 只知道你是有钱人..
<ofan> imadper: 绝对有钱人
<cfy> imadper: 买的时候2700阿
<cfy> imadper: 怎么有钱了？
<imadper> cfy: 我的手机, 买的时候1040...
<cfy> imadper: ofan 才是有钱人。。。卖vpn呢
<imadper> cfy: 你还说自己不是有钱人吗?~
<cfy> imadper: ...
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 第一次这么赞同你
<ofan> imadper: 我手机都没花钱，你们都很有钱
<imadper> ofan: 你最有钱!!!
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 每个月多少钱呢？
<cfy> imadper: 我去。。。。内存不够。。。导致片子放不出来。。。。
<imadper> ofan: 手机内存不够?
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 好几白毛
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 挺多了吧
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 还可以
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 我这有个人一个月$80的，让人坑了
<alvin_rxg> xD
<alvin_rxg> 一年的吧？
<ofan> 2å¹´
<ofan> 倒霉孩子，被俩女的玩了
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<\b> ?
<\b> 刚送家具回来
<\b> 上下文没看到
<\b> ofan: 3p?
<cfy> 谁会simulink模拟电路阿。。。。。
<cfy> 各种复杂阿。。。。
 * kk 3.0.0-20-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP Tue May 1 17:28:21 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<cfy>  imadper: 我说电脑内存不够。。。
<alvin_rxg> \b: 做苦力呢？
<ofan> cfy: 忘干净了
<\b> alvin_rxg:  白送家具还要倒帖时间和电话费...
<cfy> ofan: 你以前模拟过？
<cfy> ofan: 感觉各种复杂阿。。。
<\b> alvin_rxg:  怎么想我都是亐的
<ofan> cfy: 恩
<alvin_rxg> \b: 扔给回收公司吧。
<ofan> cfy: 接对了就行
<cfy> ofan: 好吧
<\b> alvin_rxg: sperrmüll 的时间已经过了
<cfy> ofan: 我说模拟电路阿。。。
<ofan> 一样啊
<cfy> ofan: 用simscape的。
<alvin_rxg> \b: :| 打电话问问呗
<\b> alvin_rxg:  要等到明年。。。
<cfy> ofan: 你说的容易
<ofan> 都忘了
<alvin_rxg> \b: 一年一次？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 不知道你扔过没有。。。我之前刚扔过一次
<\b> alvin_rxg: 去年2月有一次 sperrmüll.. 然后我扔了一个小柜子， 一把椅子
<alvin_rxg> \b: 这边似乎可以很多次的
<\b> alvin_rxg:  每条街每年只有一次
<\b> alvin_rxg:  否则自己开车运过去
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<\b> alvin_rxg: 否则就交钱他们来收
<imadper> cfy: 内存... 开太多东西了吧
<imadper> cfy: 一般不会内存不够吧, 难道你是kde
<\b> 我每次用 opera 开个天涯， 内存就不够了...
 * imadper 8g内存的笔电无压力
 * CyrusYzGTt 15.6G內存的筆電無壓力
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 这么多
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 自己升級的，其中一條是國產的就有 3.6G
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt:  ...
<imadper> cfy`: 略犀利
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 不同牌子的‘
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 不同的内存陪起来, 还要看时延吧?
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 嗯
<\b> ……公司里用的那台 64G
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 高手!
 * fyodor_ 没有遇到 firefox 13.0 用一段时间后，点击界面上的任何菜单（包括页面右键）都没反应的大 Bug 么？ safe 模式居然都无效，艹。
<cfy`> imadper: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> fyodor_§  俺也在用ff13,, 表示一切看起來看正常，速度快
<fyodor_> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯，速度是快。我从 3.0 时代就一直用了，也没遇到这种啊..
<CyrusYzGTt> fyodor_§ rp值低，請齋戒沐浴，焚香禮拜三清
<fyodor_> 直接被烦死，应该去自残 :P
<mugebjgd> fyodor_: 发行版问题或者是de问题还有可能是硬件问题
<fyodor_> 无 DE，只 openbox 一枚。硬件不太可能。还没去搜索是否 debian wheezy 问题
<mugebjgd> fyodor_: 那就是debian的问题  换acer
<mugebjgd> fyodor_: 换arch
<mao> 怎么用python检查新邮件
<mao> 未读的邮件
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 額，，
<fyodor_> mugebjgd: 坏主意，有 bug 就要 fix，逃避不是办法 lol
<CyrusYzGTt> thunderbird 13的飄過
<CyrusYzGTt> fyodor_§ +1
<mugebjgd> fyodor_: 有毛bug arch没这问题
<mugebjgd> fyodor_: 那就自己读源代码修复吧
<fyodor_> 嗯，话说 debian 一呆就是几年，arch 还真没碰过.. :P
<\b> acer acris
<hamo> roylez_: 归位了？
<roylez_> hamo: .
<hamo> roylez_: 这么快....
<roylez_> hamo: 您很懒呢
<hamo> roylez_: 在学校呢...下周二答辩...
<hamo> roylez_: 要毕业啦...
<roylez_> hamo: 我诅咒你答辩的时候只能说出蛤蟆语
<fyodor_> 艹，毕业的人真多.....
<c43035> jekyll装不上啊,,,咋办呢,,,,
<roylez_> c43035: 凉拌
<hamo> roylez_: 您更懒...那边一大堆需求呢...
<hamo> roylez_: lol
<freeayu> 各位同学，有个小小的问题
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 今天源里更新到linux3.3.8和KDE4.8.4，有人挂掉的说一声啊。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=377570 RT 统计信息: 发表于 由 kumox — 2012-06-10 20:54
<freeayu> 要把一个一维数组，变成随机的多维数组，思路怎么样比较好
<freeayu> [1, 2, 3, 4, 5] 变成 [ [1, 2], [5, 4, 3] ]
<roylez_> hamo: 全部reject
 * hamo ...
<fyodor_> freeayu: 你这是什么多维数组 lol
<hamo> freeayu: 数组不是必须是方体么？
<JJDL> 这种数组可以用python实现
<freeayu> fyodor_  简单来说，把一维数组里面的值 一个一个拿出来 ，任意组装成新的数组，新的数组是二维的，有的是两个组在一块，有的是四个，，， 只有这两种
<freeayu> JJDL 用什么语言实现不是关键，重点是思路
<fyodor_> 嗯
<JJDL> 用随机数
<imadper> fyodor_: 我遇到了
<imadper> fyodor_: ff的大bug
<fyodor_> ?
<lolicon> freeayu: 你说的随机 是什么意思
<fyodor_> imadper: 你是来强调“大”的吗..
<mugebjgd> freeayu: 随机 循环搞定了
<freeayu> lolicon [1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6] 可以转为 [ [2, 1], [5, 3, 4, 6] ]， 也可转为 [ [3, 4], [1, 2, 5, 6] ]
<freeayu> 2跟4个的组合，至于 这两个或者这四个是什么，同是随机拿出来
<lolicon> freeayu: 一共六个，分成两组？
<imadper> fyodor_: 是想说, arch下的ff也有这个问题
<freeayu> lolicon 一共几个是不确定的，分成几组也是不确定的，唯一确定的是，每组要么是2个，要么是四个
<imadper> fyodor_: 而且, 有时候地址栏的自动补全都没了
<lolicon> freeayu: 那怎么确定有多少个两个多少个4个
<JJDL> 随机两次第一次随机判定分组，第二次随机判定取哪个
<fyodor_> imadper: 你还 debian 清白了 :P
<fyodor_> 自动补全倒没注意
<imadper> fyodor_: 大这个字我倒是真的很想强调, 因为随便一测试就能发现的bug, 怎么会放出来
<imadper> cfy`: 转码真慢, 看个生活大爆炸不容易
<fyodor_> 嗯，可重现的应该抱怨很多，我来查查
<lolicon> freeayu: 你至少要搞清楚两个问题：1.分组方案怎么个随机法 2.特殊情况（例如，有基数个数）怎么处理
<lolicon> 奇数
<\b> imadper: 你选个快的 block matching 算法， 再关掉向后搜索之类的， 应该会快很多
<fyodor_> 我去，一查就这几天报告了好几起啊 ... imadper
<fyodor_> bigbang 有出新？
<imadper> \b: 都跑了好久了, 舍不得停下
<imadper> fyodor_: 没更新, 我之前没看
<fyodor_> o
<fyodor_> Status changed to 'Confirmed' because the bug affects multiple users. launchpad，还是 ubuntu 用户群大啊
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 啥设备看片子？
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 现在的硬件都很强的，直接在app里解码了
<imtxc> adam8157: 看了看 ,好像上地的房子便宜?
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: .
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 明天记得把我的推子带着...
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<imtxc> imadper: 晕了.
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
<imtxc> imadper: 还没找到房子.
<adam8157> imtxc: 上地便宜? 不可能吧
<roylez_> adam8157: 我的帽子呢？
<imtxc> adam8157: 至少比中关村 知春路便宜.
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) adam8157
<adam8157> imtxc: 上地隔断很多
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) adam8157
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> roylez_: ARE YOU KEN!!!
<imtxc> adam8157: 我在链家上看都比较便宜.
<imtxc> adam8157: 你是打算在中关村租?
<adam8157> imtxc: 嗯
<imtxc> adam8157: 哦啊.
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.halolz.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/streetfighter2-sureyoureken.gif
<c43035> 装了一天jekyll,,真他吗麻烦
<imtxc> adam8157: 你自己找还是中介?
<adam8157> imtxc: 自己吧, 就跟我们小区找
<imtxc> adam8157: 你们小区?
<adam8157> imtxc: 我现在住的小区
<imtxc> adam8157: 那你干嘛搬...
 * kingbo gentoo想转回32位系统，又不想重装，能简单点吗？
<adam8157> imtxc: 想换
 * roylez_ (︶︿︶)=凸 adam8157
<ofan> kingbo: 开multilib
<kingbo> 我想把gentoo转回multilib系统
<adam8157> kingbo: 脑袋撞撞墙, 想想multilib, 打消回32位念头就好了
<adam8157> roylez_: 您回来了?
<imtxc> adam8157: 现在住的多钱?
<roylez_> adam8157: 归位了
<kingbo> ofan: 是啊，开了要重整三个包sandbox、glibc、gcc，过不去呢
<imtxc> roylez_: 米国妹子给力不.
<imadper> imtxc: 那你现在住哪儿?
<adam8157> roylez_: 啧啧
<imtxc> imadper: 知春路啊.
<roylez_> adam8157: 即使是我这种毫无时差问题的男人，今天也让我忙晕了
<adam8157> imtxc: 主卧1900
<adam8157> roylez_: 忙着啥
<roylez_> adam8157: 您住的？
<ofan> kingbo: 都装上
<imadper> imtxc: 好贵的...
<imtxc> adam8157: 呃, 壕
<ofan> kingbo: 64+32
<kingbo> adam8157:是啊，当时就是撞了墙的
<imtxc> imadper: 6p
<adam8157> roylez_: 我目前负担1000
<roylez_> adam8157: 清理东西，给人把东西送过去换现金，处理邮件
<adam8157> kingbo: 用64就好
<adam8157> kingbo: 没有理由回32
<imtxc> imadper: 想住个人少点的.
<kingbo> ofan: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -m32用不了
<ofan> kingbo: 谁让你编译了
<ofan> 奥gentoo
<imadper> imtxc: ....
<ofan> kingbo: 节哀
<imadper> imtxc: 去白云观
<kingbo> adam8157:唉，在家用是挺好的，结果出差要wine很多东西
<imtxc> imadper: 也不能离这里太与案.
<adam8157> kingbo: wine...
<roylez_> adam8157: 跟几年前比，本科生刚毕业的工资没有涨，就业率跌到屎坑里，房租乘了4
<imadper> imtxc: 那去回龙观
<imadper> imtxc: 做地铁半小时
<adam8157> roylez_: 米国房租涨了?
<imadper> 都十点了.. 回去了...
<roylez_> adam8157: 1.9k的主卧，我说这个
<adam8157> roylez_: 哦 原来是说国内.. 国内就业率还好吧
<kingbo> ofan: 呵呵，谢谢
<kingbo> adam8157:现在很痛苦呢
<adam8157> kingbo: 虚拟机
<kingbo> adam8157:本本1G内存不足，玩不动，也很麻烦
<adam8157> kingbo: 重装吧 这种迁移比重装还麻烦
<roylez_> adam8157: 好个蛋蛋...
<adam8157> roylez_: 至少比我毕业的时候, 09年好得太多了吧
<imtxc> 就业率又怎么了
<kingbo> adam8157:是啊，如果有个gcc-bin的64+32位包就好了，转起来会很方便
<roylez_> adam8157: 我04年毕业，赶上911余波，08年再毕业，赶上金融危机
<adam8157> kingbo: 当然有 ia32-gcc啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 08 09 差不多, 09甚至更惨...
<adam8157> roylez_: 所以现在很不错啊
<imtxc> 哎, 我什么时候也能租起2K的卧室住啊...
<kingbo> adam8157:要bin包才行吧
<adam8157> kingbo: 肯定有的
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac356902
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【洗脑完毕】 魔兽世界《最炫民族风》终极版：群魔乱舞 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<kingbo> adam8157:portage库里没得呢
<roylez_> adam8157: 回国最大的好处就是可以告诉看acfun了....
<ofan> imtxc: 2k 比我住的都贵
<imtxc> ofan: 我是想想,因为刚才在链家看了个3K的房子很漂亮啊.
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac356638
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 一群生活在水深火热中的熊孩子玩飞机引擎 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<adam8157> roylez_: 出息
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) adam8157
<adam8157> ...
<ofan> adam8157: 城管不好惹
<adam8157> roylez_: 明天茶轴就到手啦!!!
<jamakeng> ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 弱爆了，从美国寄的么？这么久
<adam8157> roylez_: 周五买的, 让他直接送到公司
<ofan> adam8157: 多少米
<adam8157> ofan: 特价599 cherry原厂 3000型号
<ofan> adam8157: 3000..
<roylez_> adam8157: 太忙了，明天勉为其难上个班吧...
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac356638
<adam8157> ofan: 3000是型号
<adam8157> roylez_: 在看呢
<ofan> adam8157: 有多大用处啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 明天去晚点, 等会看球赛
<adam8157> ofan: 手感好
<ofan> 我上网本键盘照样码的很起劲啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 这么壕,在哪买的?
<adam8157> imtxc: 京东 捡特价买的
<imtxc> ofan: P 你不是mac pro么
<ofan> imtxc: 一样
<ofan> imtxc: mac pro是台式
<imtxc> ofan: 哦啊.
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac356021
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 超时髦喵星人,愚蠢的人类们!!!!!!! - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<vamadir> 大家好。我有一个问题，怎么用ubuntu和中国银行
<imtxc> 一月工资的多少比例租房算合理啊...
<ofan> imtxc: 1/10
<imtxc> vamadir: 网银?
<vamadir> imtxc, 是
<imtxc> ofan: 呃, 好吧, 那如此推算, adam 不可估量啊..
<imtxc> vamadir: 虚拟机多好.
<ofan> imtxc: 人家高帅副
<vamadir> 我想wine+ie
<ofan> *富
<imtxc> ofan: 也就富
<ofan> imtxc: ..
<vamadir> imtxc, 虚拟机还行吧
<imtxc> vamadir: 没必要wine, 而且也没U盾牌驱动
<imtxc> vamadir: 当然,我就在用.
<adam8157> imtxc: 我178cm
<imtxc> adam8157: 帅不
<ofan> 什么u盾 纯粹骗钱的
<adam8157> imtxc: 从不自夸
<adam8157> imtxc: 我只负担1000 每月
<imtxc> ofan: 看吧,他承认壕了.
<imtxc> ^^^^
<imtxc> vamadir: 反正虚拟机可以用.
<vamadir> imtxc，虚拟机太麻烦
<imtxc> vamadir: 我聊QQ啥的都是在虚拟机里面视频的,有什么麻烦? 你一天一直转帐?
<imtxc> vamadir: 用的时候开一下就行了, 还有现在都可以用手机银行支付的嘛.
<imtxc> adam8157: 晕了,那个招行的卡都没给我打电话...
<adam8157> imtxc: 等
 * adam8157 afk 锻炼去
<imtxc> 呃.
<stardiviner> 请问Emacs的GUI版本和在终端下的版本有什么大的区别或者特性么?
<imtxc> stardiviner: 没区别.
<vamadir> imtxc，所以你用QQ+银行在虚拟机吗？
<imtxc> vamadir: .
<vamadir> 不是麻烦吗。
<imtxc> vamadir: 很稳定的, 暂停了重新打开也就5秒
<imtxc> vamadir: 只有我妈跟我聊天的时候或者我用一下网银的时候才开它, 没什么麻烦.
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac355801
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 逆天空耳：五十七秒搞个基（歌剧版） - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<imtxc> roylez_: 他去楼下看大腿了.
<roylez_> imtxc: 别听蛋蛋瞎吹，蛋蛋为了房租这么低，没少替他女房东服务
<vamadir> imtxc，在虚拟机用什么windows?
<imtxc> vamadir: xp
<vamadir> 哦
<imtxc> roylez_: 怪不得, 还说去锻炼.
<roylez_> imtxc: 臀大肌？
<imtxc> roylez_: 我什么都没说啊,,,不然等会再ban了我的.
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> test
<imtxc> 还活着没?
<kk> imtxc, .. ..  ㍮ 
<imtxc> adam8157: 锻炼回来了啊, 这么快.
<adam8157> imtxc: 一组而已
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac355282
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 王心凌,你让黑木耳情何以堪!? - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<roylez_> adam8157: 台湾真是水深火热
<roylez_> adam8157: 这星球还是让喵星人通知最好
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac355248
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 请叫我乔丹喵 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<roylez_> adam8157: 同事的小女儿，问她最喜欢什么课程，人家答的是 kitty
<roylez_> imtxc: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac355205
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 全程高能，慎入！！ - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<imtxc> roylez_: 晕,托了一下进度条,没码了.
<roylez_> imtxc: 果断隐藏评论啊
<roylez_> imtxc: 笨死了
<imtxc> roylez_: 你太狠了.
<roylez_> imtxc: 原唱看过没？
<imtxc> roylez_: 没有啊.
<roylez_> imtxc: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzg3Nzg5MDI4.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【首发中英字幕】Nicki Minaj - Starships 喵呜字幕组 麻辣鸡从天而降 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<roylez_> imtxc: 弱爆了
<imtxc> 呃..
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac354263
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 黑丝+齐B连衣裙之千本桜演奏 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<mugebjgd> 知春路 1900？
<mugebjgd> 好便宜阿
<alvin_rxg> 一條叫春的路
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 搞定越南妹子了么
<alvin_rxg> 不認識
<JJDL> 妹子??
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你敲门就认识了
<fzfh> 该死的kvm，gentoo作为客户机在kvm中编译内核，真是麻烦。远没有ubuntu这么方便.
<ofan> fzfh: 蛋疼不
<fzfh> 就是蛋疼才折腾gentoo。
<fzfh> ofan: ^_^
<fzfh> ofan: 不过gentoo的ports系统和freebsd的ports系统很像。
<ofan> fzfh: gentoo超的ports
<ofan> *抄
<fzfh> ofan: gentoo的use比freebsd的ports强大
<mugebjgd> 编译系就是浮云
<fzfh> mugebjgd: emerge也可以用预编译的
<mugebjgd> fzfh: 费电费时间
<mugebjgd> ofan: fl就是好啊 到处比基尼可见
<ofan> 费感情
<ofan> mugebjgd: 加州更多
<CyrusYzGTt> 費軟妹幣
<alvin_rxg> 宅女費電，編譯費電。
<mugebjgd> ofan: 加州有日本的核污染
<ofan> mugebjgd: ...
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我刚才往游泳池望去 一片白花花的肉
<mugebjgd> ofan: 比基尼 估计是俄罗斯的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 搞之
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不行 太胖
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你太胖？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 那些女的太胖
<ofan> mugebjgd: ..
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我喜欢瘦小的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 未成年的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 那个犯法
<mugebjgd> ofan: 有瘦小的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 超过18岁的 你可以随机
<mugebjgd> ofan: 随意
<ofan> mugebjgd: 超过18就很少有瘦小的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 在欧美来说
<mugebjgd> ofan: 有 你可以找latinoi
<mugebjgd> ofan: 但是狐臭严重 你要能忍得住才行
<mugebjgd> ofan: 要是没香水 你会得不举证
<mugebjgd> ofan: 三国12 玩了么？
<alvin_rxg> 你會得不舉症
<ofan> mutinux: 没玩
<ofan> ...跑了
<\b> mugebjgd: 不举?
<\b> fzfh: 预编译的只有 firefox 和  openoffice....
<\b> alvin_rxg:  周末太糜烂了
<\b> 靠， ibus crash 的一塌糊涂
<\b> alvin_rxg:  Harry Potter  und der Pornokeller
<mugebjgd> \b: 直接换fcitx不就完了
<\b> mugebjgd:  新的 fcitx 不知怎么设置...
<\b> mugebjgd: 老的又不支持大字集
<\b> mugebjgd:  而且新的 fcitx 常遇bug
<\b> mugebjgd: 比如在 empathy 就常常调不出来 fcitx
<mugebjgd> \b: 继续pidgin就行了
<\b> mugebjgd: ... ubuntu 默认集成了 empathy 。。比pidgin方便
<mugebjgd> \b: 你天天换发行版 折腾吧
<\b> mugebjgd: 你才天天换...
<\b> mugebjgd:  我早换到 ubuntu 了， 为了避免折腾。。。你就折腾去吧 :D
<\b> alvin_rxg: www.hacker.org 挂了?
<\b> alvin_rxg:  本来还想娱乐一下的...
<\b> alvin_rxg: 现在又恢复了
<\b> alvin_rxg:  继续看局域网里的连续剧
<\b> alvin_rxg: 靠， 现在有人打我电话，说要买我的床垫
<alvin_rxg> ?
<\b> alvin_rxg: 还该半夜骑车过去给它看貨
<\b> alvin_rxg: 否则明天我就找人开车扔掉了
<alvin_rxg> 为啥必须现在？
<alvin_rxg> :|
<\b> alvin_rxg:  明天就扔掉了，所以现在
<alvin_rxg> 不会在网络上表明好一个态度么？。。 这时候还得忙活。。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 他说下午来看， 结果晩上现在才给我打电话
<alvin_rxg> \b: 那别管了呗。。。半个小时还能说说，这会儿你不如明天扔了完事
<kk>  06:28
<mao> 修改完crontab需要重启cron吗
<jRome741> blist
#ubuntu-cn 2013-06-03
<abinez> lainme: 早
<abinez> imtxc: 早
<abinez> 快来捏捏
<abinez> http://www.blogcdn.com/cn.engadget.com/media/2013/06/shapeways-bunny-squeeeze.gif.pagespeed.ce.BgJYfPgSSE.gif
<sjd_zeus> 早上好各位
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Linux Shell中tr命令的运用问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443265 假定我现在的目标是输出一个文件中出现单词的词频 规定只能用tr令每行只有一个字符再进行排序 改怎么编写呢 只会用sed。。。 菜鸟求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 mishi2 — 2013-06-03 2:15
<archl> roylez:  主席昨天满意不
<archl> eexpress:  乐乐从物理上勾搭上 hamo
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 三星打印机还要多装驱动才能用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443269 很奇怪啊。 不过中国也有提供哈。 这个是我用的型号。 http://www.samsung.com/cn/support/model ... downloads# 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2013-06-03 8:55
<archl> eexpress: 。。。你还在么。
<abinez> archl: ，，，
<abinez> eexpress: ee
<archl> abinez: 嗯。
<abinez> archl: 你用的啥系统
<abinez> eexpress: 你用的啥系统
<abinez> archl: 我昨晚想了一个晚上
<abinez> 还没决定要安装哪个发行版
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • Smplayer.85更好，播放高清不卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443270 我使用的是Ubuntu13.04, 64bit版，在软件中心安装的Smplayer是0.83版，刚刚装上还好，又装了一些其它软件后播放mkv视频变得非常卡。后来下载了Smplayer0.85版（需要自行打包一下，有说明的），现在不卡了。 统计信息: 发表
<^k^> 于 由 dfsr — 2013-06-03 1:04
<archl> abinez: 笨啊。全装一边
<abinez> ？
<abinez> archl: 不想折腾
<abinez> 懒得弄了
<abinez> 就想有个稳定的系统
<archl> abinez: debian xfce
<sjd_zeus> abinez: 我用的debian,还挺稳定的
<abinez> 不可能每个系统都装一遍
<archl> debian 7 xfce
<sjd_zeus> 呵呵
<abinez> 额
<sjd_zeus> archl 我就是debian7+xfce4
<archl> abinez: 别 xubuntu
<abinez> 我问问ee
<sjd_zeus> 别用ubuntu的，稳定性不够好
<abinez> eexpress: 你装的啥系统
<archl> abinez: 让unity搞的xfce都混了
<abinez> archl: 你用的debian7？
<tryit> abinez, 不想折腾就用gentoo吧
 * sjd_zeus gentoo还不折腾呀
<abinez> 现在debian7是默认的gnome3
<abinez> tryit: gentoo最折腾
<archl> abinez: 没。
<sjd_zeus> abinez: 你可以用debian7的netiso,只装个基本系统呀
<abinez> 杀猫都要编译
<archl> abinez: 我需要新软件
<tryit> abinez, gentoo是折腾是表面上的
<abinez> archl: 那你装的啥子系统啊
<archl> abinez: ubuntu
<archl> abinez: 这个是 ubuntu 12.04 + KDE 4.10
<abinez> 哦
<abinez> KDE无爱
<archl> abinez: 还有一个是 Linux Mint 14
<sjd_zeus> 我之前用ubuntu的时候，偶尔会出现系统错误的情况
<abinez> 对Mint无爱
<abinez> archl: 你用这两个系统不觉得冷冷的么
<abinez> LOL
 * archl 其实所有颜色里现在差不多都可以。
<abinez> 蓝绿是冷色调
<archl> abinez: 哦。我平时看得颜色多的可以忽略系统色彩的了
<abinez> 给人一种冷冷的感觉
<archl> abinez: 另外我的显示屏幕色彩都很好。
<abinez> archl: 特别是Mint的那种绿
<archl> abinez: 都是上万电脑的级别
<abinez> 太吓人了
<archl> abinez: 哦。只有图标是绿的不是
<archl> abinez: 壁纸瞬间换了
<abinez> 那种绿色是太不协调了
<abinez> 嗯
<archl> abinez: 发现浦发银行现在css不错了，16px的字体都没问题，多数国内网站一旦换字号就完蛋。
<abinez> 要是用天然的苹果绿还好一点
<archl> abinez: 苹果绿也是渐变色。不是单一色
<abinez> archl: 没用浦发银行
<archl> abinez: 而且告诉你一件事请。显示器决定苹果绿到底显示成什么色彩。
<abinez> 苹果绿嗯
<archl> abinez: 校验色彩很麻烦的。
<archl> abinez: 苹果的都是统一色彩
<abinez> archl: 我没校验
<abinez> 现在屏幕发黄了
<abinez> 白色的屏幕看起来是泛黄的
<archl> abinez:  那是正常的。
<archl> abinez: 如果要校验好的显示器， http://item.jd.com/536442.html
<abinez> 应该是背光灯管老化了
<abinez> archl: 我不会买华硕的
<abinez> 如果要买显示器的话
<archl> abinez: 怪人习惯
<abinez> 可能会买DELL
<abinez> 或者惠普，
<abinez> LG
<abinez> 夏普
<abinez> 再有点蛮牛的话，买水果的
 * archl 不喜欢LG，因为目睹了n件LG的东西过了保质期就坏
<abinez> archl: LG内置定时器啊
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 诺基亚手机也一样
<abinez> 我以前买的个手机都是过了保质期就挂
<archl> abinez: LG定时器？
<archl> abinez: 没搞笑？
<archl> abinez: 基本都带吧。。。
<abinez> 嗯
<archl> abinez: 我说的是没见过不带那功能的手机，但都不是LG的
<abinez> 嗯
<archl> abinez: 定时器是当前厂商设计时就考虑的，让你尽快的换新产品
<abinez> 那手机真的是很神奇，你换电池也是会自动关机的
<abinez> 无法开机
<archl> abinez: n年前的物品多么多么耐用。
<archl> abinez: 现在故意的
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • Btrfs 开启压缩后 GRUB2能引导吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443271 看到 lz4 不错想玩玩，不知道 GRUB2能引导吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 liumailong — 2013-06-03 9:23
<abinez> 开机了不久也会关机掉
<archl> abinez: 。。
<archl> 砸死自己。
<abinez> archl: 以前还没有那种定时故障激发技术
<archl> 不再聊天。
<abinez> 饭团来了
<abinez> 家电“过保就坏”或成消费投诉主因 - 中国易修网
<abinez> http://info.homea.hc360.com/2011/11/031047825376.shtml
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ “过保就坏” 何以成家电难迈的坎儿？-家电维修,家电保修-家电行业-hc360慧聪网
<Tetralet> 請問... 在中國有像 PTT 那樣的 BBS 站嗎？
<abinez> PTT是啥
<Tetralet> 喔，Sorry，PTT 是台灣 BBS 大站
<abinez> http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/441490851.html
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 联想计算精确，过保就毁灭性的自动损坏！_百度知道
<iMadper> ofan: 西雅图夜未眠, 好看不?
<iMadper> ofan: 错了, 啥北京遇上西雅图, 好看不?
<sjd_zeus> PTT.cc?
<alvin_rxg> Title: 首頁 - 批踢踢實業坊 (@ ptt.cc *FROM* PTT.cc?)
<abinez> 手机为什么会收到空白短信
<abinez> 黑客用电脑向目标手机号码发出一个有窃听病毒的手机短信
<abinez> 机主接到短信，显示空白或无法打开，机主即使把短信删除，这个病毒依然能潜伏下来
<abinez> 当手机重新启动时，这个病毒就自动安装
<abinez> 病毒成功安装的信息自动回复给电脑黑客
<abinez> 黑客启动程序，即可盗取机主的通讯录、通话、短信、照片、视频以及机主所在位置等资料
<iMadper> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34974
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: Solidot | 三星S3手机浏览器发现罕见吞流量bug
<abinez> http://tech.sina.com.cn/t/2011-08-10/15435910200.shtml
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 智能手机收到空白短信 很有可能你在被人窃听_通讯与电讯_科技时代_新浪网
<iMadper> abinez: 超过四行, 不要复制过来. 
<abinez> iMadper: 额
<abinez> 好吧
<iMadper> abinez: 去读 /topic
<abinez> 别再T我哦
<abinez> 嗯
<iMadper> ^
<abinez> ima
<iMadper> ^k^: 你妹, 你干活呀!
<iMadper> ik
<abinez> iMadper: 你最近牛包了
<^k^> iMadper, .. 休息一下 ..  09:56 
<iMadper> ^k^: 休息你大爷
<iMadper> ^k^: 来禁言, 来t人.
<abinez> LOL
<^k^> iMadper, .. 休息一下 ..  09:57 
<^k^> iMadper, .. 休息一下 ..  09:57 
<microcai> http://resume.github.io/?microcai
<^k^> microcai ⇪ t: GitHub Résumé
<microcai> github 居然提供这个东西
<iMadper> microcai: gentoo-zh is an overlay for China and Taiwan Users    干得漂亮!
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 你才知道？
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 你才知道？
<microcai> MeaCulpa: yeah 才知道
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: github的简历我知道了
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我只是刚看到微菜的描述
<MeaCulpa> 微菜的照片lol
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: gentoo-zh is an overlay for China and Taiwan Users
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 恩，融合以后版来微菜的GitHub
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 忘记密码后的那些事 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443274 本人好奇，如果你把密码忘记了，怎么办啊？答案是破解密码。我在网上搜了很久，但是我的问题得不到解决，请教各位大侠。 我在恢复模式中按E，进入编辑模式，把ro后面的改成rw single init=/bin/bash,按Ctrl+x运行出现BASH
<^k^> :GROUPS:Command not found 但是能进入单用户模式，可是用passwd root 命令改密 …
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 直接导致我跳槽前http only的公司网络不能同步
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: microcai :)
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: http only...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我在生产机偷偷留了个squid
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 否则毛都没
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 不过现在github有了https了应该
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 一直不知道 MeaCulpa 跳槽前是啥公司
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我还是觉得把Gentoo Overlay那么普世的东西仍GitHub是个自私的bad idea
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 不过看在微菜任劳任怨，也就支持了
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 你有在用gentoo-zh?
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 应该在用
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我这里连接github太慢了.
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 所以说是把一个普世服务绑在开发者喜闻乐见的狭隘平台
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ?!!!! 你找一个免费的 git host 还能像 github 那样好的给我啊
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  本来是要放 gentoo.org 的, 张乐说放 github 方便.
<alvin_rxg> Title: Gentoo Linux -- Gentoo Linux News (@ gentoo.org)
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我不要git
<MeaCulpa> microcai: rsync很好
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  layman -S 就可以了
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  layman 不支持 rsync 的吧
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 是你们开发方便才要git, 难道不能git做完push进一个支持rsync的？
<microcai> MeaCulpa: !!! !!!
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  得有机器啊! 又没有捐赠的
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 你们是不顾那些http-only的人的死活，用户要毛履历要毛history
<MeaCulpa> 要毛VCS
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 那是钱的问题:) 不妨碍我喷GitHub
<microcai> MeaCulpa: github 支持 http://
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 那是现在...GitHub没有一个好的building service
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 有一个和 github 集成的第三方 building service  
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 不过也可以理解，连Google都受不了了要关了http下载
<MeaCulpa> 雷锋没人愿意做 :)
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我理解，我暂时也不会去那些不开ssh,https的单位 :)
<microcai> http 好监控
<MeaCulpa> 金主都爱监控~
<abinez> http://microcai.org/2011/11/11/i7savedgentoo.html
<^k^> abinez ⇪ t: i7 拯救了 Gentoo - 菜菜博士 - 博士在网络的家
<abinez> 踩踩菜菜的网络空间
 * iMadper http://img01.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i1/117484407/T2y0_CXX8XXXXXXXXX_!!117484407.jpg   这个操作系统的描述好奇葩. 
<abinez> 目测Intel要发帖邀请菜菜去做演讲了
<abinez> 因为i7拯救了贱兔
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 那是拯救了微菜的奸徒
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 别人的不需要拯救
<abinez> LOL
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 反正都是半夜里编译，我管他上半夜跑完还是下半夜跑完...
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 選擇BSD or Linux ? 求指點 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443276 在經歷了Arch的洗禮之後 發現折騰的慾望已經消磨殆盡 還是選擇一款穩定且夠用的系統 目前符合期望的有FreeBSD,Debian,Ubuntu LTS D和U呢 差不多 一個體系的 F和A呢 也類似 port和pkg 其實應用層面的東西都是一樣的 核心的咱
<abinez> MeaCulpa: 酷啪，吃电多啊
<abinez> 编译时间长了，吃电多
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 夜间半价，没多少
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 用其他Linux based除了问题耗电更多
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> MeaCulpa: 你也用gentoo
<abinez> ？
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 我用Sabayon :)
<abinez> 看来要入手i7 啊
<abinez> 不然至强E3 v2
 * MeaCulpa 沾上haskell的Gentoo才是电老虎...
 * MeaCulpa 没想到为了个Pandoc惹上haskell这一身shit
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 谁让你用gentoo
<MeaCulpa> ofan: ...这些再处理的高级货在Gentoo里都比较蛋疼，pypy, ghc...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 最近你的vpn品质不佳啊
<ofan> me
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你别开黄站哦~~
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 我vps都0.0的load average
<MeaCulpa> ...不是load...线路不佳，哎
<MeaCulpa> 丢包厉害
<ofan> 去炸GFW
<ofan> 反正出口在上海
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 恩，链接有点困难
<MeaCulpa> nnd GFW
<archl> roylez: 乐乐昨天开心么
<MeaCulpa> archl: 乐乐估计还在睡吧
<MeaCulpa> archl: 他们搞了点啥
<abinez> 升级到 i7 平台花费不到 2.2k
<archl> MeaCulpa: 摸摸
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我只知道乐乐他们去吃了一顿，然后阿当付钱。
<archl> abinez: 呃。2200是 $350
 * iMadper 永远都唱着最炫的民族风~~~~~!!!! 我被外面的音乐洗脑了!!! gfrog_away monson 
<abinez> 350美刀
<abinez> iMadper: 怪不得你脾气那么火爆
<iMadper> abinez: /kick abinez 我脾气很好的
<abinez> 昨晚被你给T了
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 去听WED就听不到神曲了。
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<iMadper> gfrog_away: wed是啥?
<abinez> 只因没能及时回复你
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡
<gfrog_away> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog_away> iMadper: pantry
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 哦. 
<abinez> gfrog_away: 基娃娃
<abinez> gfrog_away: 你家homo呢
<archl> gfrog_away: 蛙人
<gfrog_away> archl: ...
<abinez> 应该叫巨蛙
<archl> gfrog_away: 。为什么怕被叫蛙人
<abinez> 因为homo没来了
<abinez> 潜水了
<abinez> 所以叫哇人
<abinez> LO
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 蛤蟆昨天表示他開始了新生
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 丫找到母hamo了？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 不知道，你得問蛋蛋
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 蛋蛋抛弃了hamo？
<microcai> 啊当永远是请客吃饭的料啊
<archl> microcai: 。。
<abinez> http://i.imgur.com/WWLYo.gif
<abinez> 小菜你家的猫猫打瞌睡了
<abinez> LOL
<iMadper> ^k^: 你丫最近不干活了. 你有自动登陆功能没? 我t了你, 然后你自动登陆过来, 能不能修复你的bug? (重启)
<^k^> iMadper, 什么是我们在谈论什么呢？  10:58 
<iMadper> ^k^: 咱试试看哈. 
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 基娃娃
<abinez> iMadper: 你成为老大了
<iMadper> abinez: 还不是因为你复制了那么多行东西, 小k都不禁言你. 
<abinez> iMadper: 以后不弄了
<abinez> 小K是谁放上来的BOT
<iMadper> abinez: ikk
<chenchacha> 请问有没有人知道socket怎么访问内网的主机
<abinez> 看来小K没有自动登录哦
<abinez> 被T出去那么久，还没跑进来
<archl> iMadper: k现在不会禁言了
<abinez> archl: 小K需要休息
<iMadper> chenchacha: 你不用关心是内网还是外网. 这个有route table来处理. 
<iMadper> archl: 好象是... 其实还是很需要这个功能的.
<abinez> http://cn.engadget.com/2013/06/02/seagate-5mm-hdd-laptop-ultrathin/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Seagate 也推出 5mm HDD -- Laptop Ultrathin (@ engadget.com)
<archl> abinez: 我现在只想要 SSD，HDD太扯。
<abinez> archl: 用sshd
<sjd_zeus> SSD现在也不贵呀
<abinez> SSD+HDD混合
<archl> abinez: 不需要那么多硬盘空间，而且讨厌不能移动。
<archl> abinez: 用笔记本就是可以端着跑步的
<abinez> 嗯，HDD是不能有震动
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 贵, 很贵的. 
<archl> iMadper: 80GB的不贵，
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 便宜的, 要么就是tlc, 要么就是主控不好. 
<iMadper> archl: 80, 俩片儿就没空间了
<abinez> 要是经常 震动，对HDD硬盘坏道有危险
<abinez> SSHD是一种折中的办法
<archl> iMadper: 我不看片。
<archl> http://www.newegg.com.cn/Product/A26-034-1U7.htm
<alvin_rxg> Title: Kingston 金士顿 V+200系列 60GB 固态硬盘 - 2.5英寸 SATAIII(6.0Gb/s) 7毫米 SVP200S37A,SSD固态硬盘,【行情,报价,价格,评测,参数,品 ... (@ newegg.com.cn)
<abinez> 可以得到近乎SSD的启动速度，又可以得到普通硬盘的容量
<iMadper> abinez: 折衷个屁, 是个shit方法. 
<archl> 可惜是2.5寸的我需要 1.8寸的
<chenchacha> iMadper:不知道为什么，我用libcurl可以连接，但是自己写socket又不行
<chenchacha> iMadper:总是返回400
<iMadper> chenchacha: 给代码. 
<abinez> archl: 你要1.8的装到哪里？
<abinez> archl: 固态硬盘要是坏，很难恢复数据哦
<archl> abinez: 我的笔记本只能1.8寸
<abinez> 千万不要用固态硬盘来当数据保存仓库
<iMadper> chenchacha: socket不区分你用的是啥网络的. 只是向下发送请求, 接下来就是其他层要处理的了, 交给内核来做. 不是你的程序需要考虑的
<archl> abinez: 备份备份哈
<iMadper> chenchacha: 问 tryit. 他熟悉这个. 
<sjd_zeus> 256G的SSD也就1K多吧
<abinez> archl: 我现在有个很新的SSD
<chenchacha> iMadper|Working：好的，谢谢了
<MeaCulpa> Linux用户要SSD干啥...
<abinez> 插在主机上，无法识别
<sjd_zeus> 我现在用的是128G SSD
<iMadper|Working> sjd_zeus: http://item.jd.com/809240.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 【三星840 Pro系列 256G 2.5英寸 SATA3固态硬盘】三星(SAMSUNG) 840Pro系列 256G 2.5英寸 SATA-3固态硬盘(MZ-7PD256BW)【行情 报价  ... (@ jd.com)
<MeaCulpa> 全扔内存~
<iMadper|Working> sjd_zeus: 1.6k
<sjd_zeus> 全内存，笔记本支持不了呀
<abinez> MeaCulpa: 内存也就16GB
<abinez> 希望快点出现更大容量的内存
<archl> iMadper|Working:  0.6k http://item.jd.com/762739.html
<sjd_zeus> 呵呵
<abinez> 256GB的内存
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ 【三星840系列 120G 2.5英寸 SATA-3固态硬盘(MZ-7TD120BW)普及版简包装】三星(SAMSUNG) 840系列 120G 2.5英寸 SATA-3固态硬盘(MZ-7TD120BW)普及版简包装【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 一条16G
<sjd_zeus> 你可以去配个台式机，扩展内存玩
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 你有啥应用能用那么多...
<abinez> 到时侯，系统都扔在内存里跑
<archl> abinez: 。。。
<abinez> MeaCulpa: 我买内存的时候，是单条8GB
<archl> abinez: 有错么。
<MeaCulpa> abinez: i
<sjd_zeus> 128G ssd我都用不完
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 我觉得挺多了~
<palomino|working> 单条16g的到是有，但一般主板不支持...
<abinez> 嗯
 * archl 120GB的硬盘分了44GB，其余的没用。
<abinez> 再等等
<sjd_zeus> 我感觉win系统还是不要用ssd了，除非有钱上大容量的
<abinez> archl: 你没下载啥东西
<palomino|working> win用256g的还可以..只装系统和几个游戏...
<abinez> 嗯
<archl> abinez: 下载游戏和程序啊。
<sjd_zeus> 我现在所有文件+系统只用了21G
<abinez> 那些比不上高清视频
<sjd_zeus> 还有90多G空着呢
<archl> abinez: 高清视频有什么用
<abinez> 一个好几十GB的1080P视频
<palomino|working> 我把我的虚拟机也建在ssd上了 :D
<sjd_zeus> 高清视频我也看，配个1T的usb3.0移动硬盘
 * archl 没看过超过1.1GB的高清视频
<palomino|working> 额。。魔戒3部曲的原盘占了我200多G空间..
<abinez> sjd_zeus: 我也买了个1TB的移动硬盘
<abinez> 用来做系统备份
 * archl 用着 80GB的移动硬盘装照片和自己录的视频
<abinez> 现在没下载什么高清视频了
<abinez> 以前是帮人家下载啊
 * archl 用着 32GB的手机装下载的视频
<abinez> 现在懒了
<iMadper|Working> archl: tlc的, 不要
<archl> iMadper|Working:  tlc 是啥？
<sjd_zeus> 我就u盘 移动硬盘多
<abinez> 32GB才能装几部
<gfrog_away> palomino|working: 求原盘
<abinez> LOL
<sjd_zeus> 2.5 3.5的移动硬盘好几个
<iMadper|Working> archl: 一个存储单元里面, 放三bit的内容. 
<palomino|working> 小水管分享不起- - gfrog_away 
<palomino|working> 当时拿硬盘找人copy的。。
<iMadper|Working> archl: 是个性能/寿命均为 slc 1/8的东西. 
<abinez> gfrog_away: 网上大把
<gfrog_away> palomino|working: 我自备硬盘去拷
<palomino|working> 那到可以
<abinez> gfrog_away: 去买硬盘，然后拷贝
<abinez> 这样节省时间
<iMadper|Working> gfrog_away: 我给你种子, 你自己去拉, 要不要?
<abinez> LOL
<palomino|working> 寿命貌似连1/8都没有.. iMadper|Working 
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Working: 小水管拖不起
<archl> iMadper|Working:  http://item.jd.com/779351.html
<iMadper|Working> palomino|working: 好吧...
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ 【金士顿V300系列】金士顿(Kingston)V300 120G SATA3 7MM固态硬盘【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<abinez> 拉到牛年马月也不得一个原盘
<iMadper|Working> gfrog_away: 还行吧, 2.5m/s, 估计得下载个几天
<sjd_zeus> 有个500G的移动硬盘专门做sap的ides的
<abinez> archl: 我就是买的金士顿120GB
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Working: 我这只有2.5k/s
<abinez> 固态硬盘，2个
<abinez> 其中一个装Ubuntu
<abinez> 被我弄坏了
<abinez> LOL
<sjd_zeus> 现在还有SSD的磁盘柜呢
<abinez> 里面有数据，无法恢复
<sjd_zeus> 可以塞24块200G SSD
<iMadper|Working> gfrog_away: O_a 我帮你拉? 然后给你考过去? 你是一定要原盘来收藏, 还是随便一个1080p的拿回去看?
<abinez> 我都没拿去换
 * MeaCulpa 视频全部在迅雷离线
<abinez> 本来可以直接寄到厂家退换个新的
 * gfrog_away 哦，指环王我好像买蓝光了。。
<palomino|working> ...
<abinez> MeaCulpa: 你也用渣雷啊
<sjd_zeus> 看用什么设备看了，要是用笔记本的话，720P就够了
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 恩，挺好
<abinez> gfrog_away: 用啥播放器播放蓝光？
<iMadper|Working> MeaCulpa: 太贵了就是.
<archl> abinez:  vlc？
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Working: 还好吧
<abinez> linux系统下有啥播放器能播放蓝光原盘呢？
 * gfrog_away 咦，我真的买蓝光了么。。 
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Working: 电费都不止吧
<archl> 没吧。无所谓
 * gfrog_away 翻下订单去。。
<iMadper|Working> MeaCulpa: 以前淘宝20一年, 现在没了... (能用半年左右)
<abinez> 还是买硬盘，然后拷满HD
<abinez> 划算
<abinez> 时间，速度
<abinez> 1毛钱/GB
<abinez> 100块钱拷满1TB
 * gfrog_away 竟然还买这个了。。 http://mvd.jd.com/20045672.html
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Working: 电费都不止
 * gfrog_away 我都忘了。
<abinez> gfrog_away: 拿来分享吧
<abinez> 别浪费了
<abinez> 500大洋啊
<abinez> gfrog_away: 土豪
<iMadper|Working> gfrog_away: 拜. 我以为你只烧自行车...
<yunfan> 准备把i7给出了
<abinez> yunfan: 啥i7
<abinez> 多少？
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Working: 当年京东满200减100的时候买的。
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Working: 4BD，200左右，还可以忍吧？
<abinez> gfrog_away: ，
<abinez> 那些个BD呢
<abinez> 哪里去了
<archl> 二手交易了
<abinez> ？
<archl> abinez: 二手二手二手~
<iMadper|Working> gfrog_away: 可以接受. 不过, 我觉得, bd没啥用呀. 其实, 10g左右的1080p, 基本满足我了... 我家46寸的1080分辨率电视. 
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Working: 5年前你家就46寸了么？ 反正买一次，至少准备能看几年吧。
<abinez> iMadper|Working: BD要用大屏幕播放才给力
<archl> 。
<archl> 或者投影仪
<archl> 去学校/办公室看
<iMadper|Working> gfrog_away: 不是, 四年前买的, 46的. 
<iMadper|Working> archl: 投影仪分辨率不会特别高的...
<archl> iMadper|Working: 对啊。但是感觉不同
<abinez> iMadper|Working: 你家电视啥牌子啊？还没过保么？
<iMadper|Working> abinez: 屋子小. 在北京, 买个大电视很容易, 但是, 得要一个够大的屋子来配那个电视, 才是重点. 
<iMadper|Working> abinez: 东芝.
<archl> iMadper|Working: 等离子？
<iMadper|Working> archl: 不是, 我不喜欢等离子
 * archl 更喜欢等离子电视
<archl> 感觉亮
<abinez> archl: 等离子就是渣渣
<archl> abinez: 为啥？
<iMadper|Working> archl: 喜欢等离子的少, 所以松下才这么悲剧
<iMadper|Working> archl: 等离子不清晰的
<abinez> 我们这里还扔了一个在办公室呢
<archl> iMadper|Working: 呃。是么。
<abinez> 没人看
<abinez> LOL
<eexpress> 等离子，记得亮度不好啊
<archl> eexpress: 不是吧。。
<eexpress> 印象中是这样
<abinez> 等离子显示效果很烂
<eexpress> 头天不是说，等离子是被三星阴死的嘛。
 * archl 。。。
<eexpress> 做污点证人，控告啥的
 * archl 在旁边对比过。。
<archl> 觉得等离子更好看。
<abinez> 坐等买UHD
<abinez> 起码4K的
<abinez> 显示分辨率
<iMadper|Working> abinez: 真有钱. 
<abinez> 那些60寸才1080P的超级电视就是忽悠啊
<iMadper|Working> abinez: 我表示买不起. 
<abinez> 现在手机的屏幕都是1080P了
<eexpress> abinez: 你去搞一个高的，看小窗
<iMadper|Working> abinez: 其实60寸, 1080p, 也不是很渣. 因为观看距离不一样. 
<abinez> 电视那么大的屏幕才1080P
<iMadper|Working> eexpress: 不, 他会拉伸的~
<eexpress> 没见高清频道，现在广告还是小窗啊
<iMadper|Working> eexpress: 拉伸之后在离远了看~ lol~
<eexpress> iMadper|Working: 你没看过高清台嘛
<iMadper|Working> eexpress: 看过呀
<iMadper|Working> eexpress: 我家有hbo的
<eexpress> 广告，和某些节目，就是小窗啊。
<abinez> iMadper|Working: 没装大锅？
<adam8157> roylez: 昨晚几点到家的?
<eexpress> 电视台的节目，跟不上
<iMadper|Working> abinez: 没... 你有?
 * iMadper|Working 真想弄个锅, 求介绍!!!
<eexpress> 别锅了。
<abinez> 嗯，家里有小锅，带智能卡的
<eexpress> 以前搞过。节目都废弃了。
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 要那干啥? 你要看啥?
 * adam8157 我连电视都没有
<abinez> 那个主板和树莓派差不多大小
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 香港节目
<abinez> LOL
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: tvb
 * archl 就是没啥想看的。
<eexpress> 买了50米的线，挂楼顶。
<abinez> iMadper|Working: 香港的都是说白话哦
<iMadper|Working> abinez: 我能听白话
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 香港台湾比大陆还老土? 还看电视? cc eexpress 
<abinez> 粤语
<eexpress> abinez: 不全是
<abinez> iMadper|Working: 赞一个
<iMadper|Working> abinez: 我在广州住了四年, 多少能听一些的
<eexpress> adam8157: 无聊看记录片，还是可以的啊
<abinez> iMadper|Working: 那你应该也会说吧
<abinez> LOL
<iMadper|Working> abinez: 粗口喽
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那是大陆的电视土
<abinez> eexpress: 看纪录片还可以
<iMadper|Working> abinez: 丢, 嗨 之类的
<archl> iMadper|Working: 我在澳大利亚6年，也没听懂粤语
 * adam8157 launchpad有些地方真是X
<iMadper|Working> archl: 因为, 澳大利亚不是听不懂粤语连买东西都不行的地方. 
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: +1
<abinez> iMadper|Working: 咋学的都是马肉啊
<eexpress> 除开纪录片，就是肥皂剧
<abinez> eexpress: 肥皂剧不看也罢
<iMadper|Working> eexpress: 还有新闻恩
<eexpress> 剩下人玩人
<archl> eexpress: 纪录片还有很多假猜想
<abinez> 浪费时间
<MeaCulpa> 香港完全可以靠英语嘛
<MeaCulpa> 香港人英语都是菲佣教的，不好听倒是
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 对了, 你终于来了. 
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: momo
 * archl 其实小时候看得最多的电视除了动画就是中央2台。。。
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: nfs的代码, 现在主要是啥公司在维护?
<archl> lol
<eexpress> 香港的节目，整天的滚动预告。
<abinez> MeaCulpa: HK流行番茄语
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 全世界都这样
<archl> MeaCulpa: 不是滚广告？
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 维护? 你blame下看看就知道了, 估计是fujitsu
<eexpress> 内地的，是滚动的广告。不是节目预告
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 猜的
<abinez> 富士通？
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 恩. 
<eexpress> 香港的，才节目预告。滚死
<archl> eexpress: 。其实广告和预告有很大关系
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 肯定是个买服务器的公司在维护.
<abinez> adam8157: hamo呢
<archl> eexpress: 告诉你去看了，然后狂查广告
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 那是, 而且不是新潮的storage公司, 于是想到了fujitsu
<adam8157> abinez: 你想他?
<archl> eexpress: 一部电影分成20分钟一段，插5分钟广告
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 总比我想到sgi好... 我去看看去
<abinez> adam8157: 只是很久没见了
<abinez> LOL
<archl> eexpress: 这样一晚上就过去了
<eexpress> archl: 那是
 * iMadper|Working <adam8157> abinez: 你想他?   明显吃醋了~ lol~
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 这你问k组的人就知道了
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 尼码
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 不问. 不认识k组的人.
 * adam8157 手里有乐乐和hamo勾肩搭背的亲密合照
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> archl: 你也有
<archl> adam8157: 我都没说着事。。。
<abinez> 额
<archl> adam8157: 你太黑
<archl> adam8157: 因为付钱了，所以黑心了？
<abinez> 晒黑了
<eexpress> adam8157: 不错嘛。给一个。
<eexpress> 我看看
<abinez> 日光浴
<archl> eexpress: 收费
<eexpress> 蛤蟆估计很激情。。。
<adam8157> archl: 呃 不至于
<archl> 只受财主费 ：
<iMadper|Working> archl: adam8157: 贴网上, 我弄到 /topic上面去
 * iMadper|Working lol~
<archl> iMadper|Working: 。。。
<eexpress> 额。难道蛤蟆手里有蛋蛋和乐乐的勾肩搭背的照片？
<adam8157> eexpress: 我比乐乐高一点点 哈哈哈
<archl> eexpress: 。。。蛤蟆那样的敢么 ：
<MeaCulpa> 蛤蟆贴啊
<eexpress> 这倒是
<eexpress> 矮蛤蟆
<abinez> 坐等看亲密照照
<abinez> 搬个板凳
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 对了, 你现在每天咋练腹肌呀? 
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 俯卧撑啊, 周末游泳, 就这样
<abinez> iMadper|Working: 是游泳吧
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 我现在腹肌有了, 但是, 肉太多了... 完全盖住了... 真xx
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 仰臥起坐最有效
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 没有刻意去练腹肌
<abinez> iMadper|Working: 变肥了
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 你用俯卧撑, 就弄出四块腹肌? 看来你够瘦 , 我用的把分钟. 
<iMadper|Working> s/把/八/ 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • linux走出困境的几点思考 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443279 linux没有windows好吗？这是提到linux使用面小的第一感受。 安卓，一个基于linux的手机系统给出很好的答案。 出道没几年，就已成功击败windows mobie，赛帮……等一系列大牌手机操作系统。 很多linux爱好者不认可安卓，认为
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 我俯卧撑了两年啊!!!
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: 不信. 
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 腹肌只是副作用
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 哥從初中起就有六塊腹肌，當年瘦
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 現在上面也有一層脂肪了 =.=
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: 只要够瘦, 不用练就有. 
<archl> iMadper|Working: 哦。
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 說了仰臥起坐真的最有效過
<archl> huntxu: 同-
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 副作用都四块儿了... 看来我真实太胖了...
<abinez> adam8157: 不是六块么
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: 我现在在用八分钟那个视频来练. 不过, 肉练不下去. 
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 我不瘦的
<eexpress> huntxu: 你身体结构不对啊。就4快？
<abinez> 腹肌
<archl> iMadper|Working: 你看起来白白胖胖的适合当猪八戒的饲料 ：）
<adam8157> abinez: 要动一动才看得到六块
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 跟我现在比, 你应该算瘦了
<iMadper|Working> archl: lol~~
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 无法想象
<eexpress> huntxu 不是人类。。。
<huntxu> eexpress: 我啥時候說了四塊。。。
<eexpress> 上面嘛
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 坐下去, 肚子上会出来几条车胎一样的肥肉
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 我現在改學瑜伽了 =.=
<huntxu> eexpress: 眼神不好了，服老吧
<eexpress> 额。是 iMadper|Working 不对。
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: 不错, 那玩意我学不来. 
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 重卡轮胎?
<eexpress> iMadper|Working 不是人类
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 自行车....
<archl> iMadper|Working huntxu adam8157  你们体型好啊。
<iMadper|Working> eexpress: 怎么了?
<adam8157> archl: huntxu 太瘦了
 * archl 的奇特体型，腹肌在很往下的地方。
<eexpress> 不过 iMadper|Working 加上面的2块，也有6块啊。 lol
<archl> adam8157: 体型。
 * iMadper|Working 已经不懂了...
<huntxu> adam8157: 現在還好吧，～55
<adam8157> huntxu: 瘦爆了
<MeaCulpa> archl: ...
<abinez> gfrog_away: 你用的啥蓝光播放器？
<huntxu> adam8157: 我本來也不高，目標體重是 60，不過蠻難的
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: 我153的, 表示压力很大!
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: 153斤, 不是153cm...
<abinez> iMadper|Working: KG？
<MeaCulpa> 不怕被风刮走？
<iMadper|Working> abinez: 斤.
<abinez> iMadper|Working: 标准体重
<archl> MeaCulpa: ？
<MeaCulpa> archl: 都好轻盈啊
<abinez> 75KG左右
<huntxu> abinez: 別拿老美的標准啊 =.=
<iMadper|Working> abinez: 153 catty
<iMadper|Working> abinez: 我没欧美人那么高呀
<archl> 哦。
<abinez> iMadper|Working: 多活动
<archl> 我63kg
<iMadper|Working> abinez: 尽量吧
<archl> huntxu: 你比我瘦
<archl> iMadper|Working: 你多高？183？
<abinez> archl: 你63？
<iMadper|Working> archl: 178
<abinez> 比我肥哦
<archl> abinez: 嗯。
<huntxu> archl: 你看不出來肉啊
<abinez> LOL
<archl> iMadper|Working: 肥。。。
<iMadper|Working> archl: 超级肥!
<abinez> huntxu: 是骨头比较重
<iMadper|Working> archl: 阻挡我ntr的肥肉, 必须死!
<abinez> LOL
<archl> iMadper|Working: 可以让孙悟空吃了。
<adam8157> huntxu: 向hamo学习
<iMadper|Working> archl: 那会撑死他的, 我这么多肉
 * iMadper|Working 这是在黑hamo吧...
<abinez> 如果300斤会咋样
<abinez> 一个人300斤会咋样？
<abinez> 胳膊都比人家的大腿还粗
<iMadper|Working> abinez: www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0VtYe4lZ7I‎
<alvin_rxg> Title: World's Fattest Woman - 728 lbs - Susanne Eman - YouTube (@ youtube.com)
<MeaCulpa> http://photo.weibo.com/1679886135/wbphotos/large/mid/3585069173818520/pid/64210737jw1e5asli8wsuj20qb0isn0k
<iMadper|Working> abinez: 你丫这是一定要重口味?!
 * iMadper|Working 正在强忍着好奇心, 不去看
<adam8157> abinez: 安禄山因为300斤, 所以没跑掉被弄死了
<abinez> iMadper|Working: 额
<abinez> admam
<abinez> adam8157: 跑不掉的
<iMadper|Working> abinez: https://www.google.com/search?q=the+fattest+people&client=firefox-a&hs=E9h&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&channel=fflb&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=_BWsUemfI4XFkQXQ9YGYAg&ved=0CDEQsAQ&biw=1918&bih=984
<^k^> iMadper|Working ⇪ t: the fattest people - Google 搜索
<abinez> 叛贼
<abinez> Firefox 无法建立到 www.google.com 服务器的连接
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google (@ google.de *FROM* google.com)
<MeaCulpa> ...
<abinez> 谷歌抽风了
<abinez> 没VPN就这样
<adam8157> abinez: 李猪儿用大刀砍中躺在床上的安祿山的肚子，安祿山摸索床头的刀而不得，撼幄帐大呼曰：“是我家贼！”腹肠已数斗流在床上，言讫气绝
<adam8157> abinez: 胖的肚子目标太大了...
<abinez> 小肚子也被砍了
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 菜菜
<abinez> 等吃你哦
<abinez> microcai: 微菜
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: sd卡, 用的是什么介质? flash?
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 是啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 安禄山恐怕是糖尿病死的吧
<adam8157> yunfan: 砍死的啊
<microcai> abinez: ?
<yunfan> adam8157: 300多斤没糖尿病？
<microcai> abinez: 啥事
<adam8157> yunfan: 死因不是那个
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 买个写入65mb/s, 读取90mb/s的sd卡, 当缓存, 会不会提高系统性能?
<microcai> 你需要 class 10 
<iMadper|Working> microcai: 恩, uhs-1
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: sd卡擦写次数有限吧
<abinez> microcai: 你给弄个科学上网吧
<microcai> 汽车的行车记录仪 1080p 的那种, 就需要 class 10 的 SD 卡
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 这速度还不如硬盘吧
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 我去查查去. 
<microcai> 否则写入速度不够, 拍个 P 的 1080p
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 少了seeking 的时间呀
<iMadper|Working> microcai: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/231993
<^k^> iMadper|Working ... ⇪ TOSHIBA 东芝 EXCERIA系列 Type 2型 SD存储卡（UHS-1、16GB、Class10） 90元价位_天猫（淘宝商城）优惠_数码配件_什么值得买
<abinez> iMadper|Working: 不如买多点内存
<iMadper|Working> abinez: 现在8g, 够用
<abinez> 内存的速度更快
<iMadper|Working> abinez: 虽然, 我用了两年的8g了...
<abinez> iMadper|Working: 用内存来做缓存啊
<iMadper|Working> abinez: 不如买多点儿寄存器. 
<abinez> 洗刷刷的快
<abinez> AMD都改行做内存了
<abinez> LOL
<MeaCulpa> 明天估计网不好，准备WFH
<abinez> AMD还推出了一个用内存虚拟成硬盘的软件
<MeaCulpa> abinez: win里的确需要
<abinez> MeaCulpa: 风平浪静，明天表示
<abinez> 明天是出大太阳
<abinez> 已经看了最近3天的天气预报了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: wfh.io
<alvin_rxg> Title: WFH.io - Work From Home Development, Operations, DevOps, and Support Job Listings (@ wfh.io)
<MeaCulpa> “拥抱开源，企业IT自主之路”, 见证淘宝网、上海证券交易所采用开源实践IT
<MeaCulpa> 自主之路
<MeaCulpa> 这啥，讲座...在张江
<MeaCulpa> 一看内容，Redhat, Acceture, Ubuntu...
 * MeaCulpa 用个Linux内核，Nginx就丫开源了
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<huntxu> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
 * MeaCulpa 同拜
<adam8157> gfrog_away: huntxu MeaCulpa 正则怎么表示词语的反义?
<gfrog_away> adam8157: !或者^，取决于乃用的啥环境。。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: huntxu MeaCulpa 末尾单词不是foo也不是bar
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • APU+AMD:在rc.local可以关闭独立显卡吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443283 看到置顶帖的修改rc.local以关闭独立显卡（Intel+ATI） 请问APU+AMD能否用上述方法关闭AMD独显 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ricty — 2013-06-03 12:30
<abinez> 你们说人家买坏CPU来干嘛呢？
<abinez> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.37.BsiqyQ&id=14040561543&on_comment=1
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ Intel/英特尔 i7-3960X I7-3930K I7-3820 2620 2011系列 坏 CPU-淘宝网
<abinez> 一个坏CPU差不多400大洋
<archl> roylez: 还睡？
<archl> abinez: 。。。
<archl> abinez: 那些都可以退还给 intel？
<abinez> 不知道哦
<abinez> 估计用来炼金
<abinez> LOL
<archl> abinez: 今天很热么。
<archl> 我的电脑竟然比手热这么多。。。
<abinez> 额，热爆了
<huntxu> adam8157: 我都不用正則這麽幹 =.=
<adam8157> huntxu: 这个看起来很简单啊... 但是我就是写不对
<huntxu> adam8157: 我都是用 unless (/foo$/ || /bar$/)
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋渣
<gfrog_away> huntxu: unless是个啥？
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐壕
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 高端问题，需要look-ahead
<huntxu> gfrog_away: if的反義
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 开源 哈
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 一口老血喷乃脸上。。。 啥环境里啊？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: perl
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 果然gaoji
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 所以大部分工具都提供了反意regex的操作符
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 少個感嘆號，容易看 =.=
<yunfan> 还是sed暴力
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 给!加红色高亮和闪烁。。。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: gnused
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪乃的座驾是神马？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 還是語義的unless靠譜
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: huntxu gfrog_away 只好select_all() - (foo|bar)$
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 乃这又是啥环境？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 反正很gaoji就是了。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 比如css的!important LOL
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 也对 buzybox的不行
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 乃还写css？ 难道从kernel到html通通一个人搞定了？ @_@
<yunfan> pysed
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 沒這麽gaoji。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 座驾？
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 座驾。
<MeaCulpa> lookaround性能都是渣渣，实际根本用不到
<MeaCulpa> 宁可多先点代码，别去碰lookaround
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 车？
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: .
<FrankLv> d
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 问题是大多数人是为了偷懒用正则的 好多人跑的环境是不care perf啊
<sjd_zeus> 请问Linux下有kindle的阅读器吗？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不是超级高手，遇到look-around都会肉破血流的，包括我
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 人会知难而退的
<archl> 我的电脑竟然有50度了。。烫死了。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: Touran
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 1.8T MT
<abinez> archl: 可以用来煎蛋烧水了
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 壕酷啪
<abinez> archl: 你看看清理灰尘
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那用perl吧
<archl> abinez: 。对啊。周围气温才25度。
<abinez> 散热器上有太多灰尘了吧
<yunfan> tmd 我想用小板 结果有人跟我说小板我的i7扛不住
<abinez> yunfan: 看是啥小板了
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 神标车开起来感脚怎么样？ 有传言说一汽组装的神标细节做工不太好？
<archl> abinez: 不知道哈。
<yunfan> 正配的
<abinez> archl: 你机子过保了么
<archl> abinez: 过了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 我是魔都VW,和一汽无关
<archl> abinez: 买的二手的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不用，直接操作符，比如awk的!
<abinez> 要是过了，就动手拆拆拆拆拆拆拆
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: Touran是魔都VW组装嘛？
<archl> abinez: 拆螃蟹。。。
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 难道两家都有Touran？
<abinez> 大卸八块
 * gfrog_away 去车托之家翻翻。。
<abinez> 然后仔细清理掉里面的灰尘
<abinez> 装回去
<abinez> 开机，
<abinez> 世界变的冷静了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 毕竟不如perl的花样多
<archl> abinez: 关键这笔记本外壳，纯铝的。。。
<abinez> archl: 你看你的风扇是不是坏了？
<yunfan> adam8157: 要处理器不
<archl> abinez: 不想让它转。可能吧。
<adam8157> yunfan: 用不到啊
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那是
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 一汽没有，也不是组装的，国产的
<abinez> archl: 纯金的都可以拆拆拆的
 * archl 怎么一直用铝制的笔记本。。。
<archl> 猜想到
<abinez> 从上面拆拆
<abinez> 键盘上开始
 * archl 还没用过塑料多的。。。
<abinez> archl: 用塑料的更热
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 塑料的散热性能更差
<abinez> 除非用风扇吹
<vetwangcn> 电脑得散热好像很差
<abinez> 额
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 好像现在新款的Touran都是1.4TSI + DSG了，返厂儿组合啊。
<abinez> 用液氮冷却
<vetwangcn> 靠 那还能启动吗
<vetwangcn> 零下100多度
<yunfan> adam8157: 你家里用笔记本？
<adam8157> yunfan: 只有个笔记本
<abinez> http://digi.tech.qq.com/a/20100907/000895_4.htm
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 笔记本变慢终难防 晶片微观结构大讲堂_数码_腾讯网
<archl> vetwangcn: 0下都不行
<abinez> 两年前，一台10000元的中高端笔记本电脑，如果正常使用了5年，那么每日使用成本就是5.48元。只要每天使用三小时，就比去网吧合算了
<abinez> 有笔记本电脑出租的么？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 恩
<archl> abinez: 投资成本。
<archl> abinez: 实际接近6
<vetwangcn> 我现在买这个只要3100
<vetwangcn> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<roylez> archl: 渣渣
<vetwangcn> 联想M490S
<yunfan> abinez: 除非你把自己的时间成本抛掉
<archl> roylez:  乐乐。摸摸
<yunfan> 另外你在家里能开工 在网吧就有点困难了 虽然我以前也在网吧写过vb 额
<vetwangcn> 网吧 现在我也去，英雄联盟
<sjd_zeus> 我靠
<sjd_zeus> 还去网吧LOL呀
<vetwangcn> 恩 人多 有意思
<sjd_zeus> 不如自己在家撸呢
<abinez> http://benyouhui.it168.com/thread-353627-1-1.html
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 坏CPU有什么用？_笔记本综合论坛
<sjd_zeus> wine可以玩LOL嘛？
<vetwangcn> 撸出血了就怕了
<yunfan> 网吧抽烟的人多 很讨厌 
<vetwangcn> sjd_zeus, 好像有方法可以
<MeaCulpa> 网吧...
<vetwangcn> yunfan, 在网吧玩游戏就是那个气氛
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 通过更新管理器(update manager)更新，与之对应的用 命令 更新的命令是哪个？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443284 通过更新管理器(update manager)更新，与之用 命令 更新的命令是哪个？ sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade sudo apt-get dist-upgrade 用命令更新 是这三条语句。 更新管理器(up
<abinez> 再也不去网吧
<abinez> 以前的网吧还好
<vetwangcn> yunfan, 再说我也是个烟鬼，现在嘴上就掉了一支烟
 * sjd_zeus 我都有写念头没去过了，虽然我的第一份工作就是在网吧做网管
 * iMadper|Working 只用自己的机器的路过. 一般出去都背笔记本出门. 
<abinez> 现在的网吧成了游戏机大厅了
<abinez> 里面都是网游
<abinez> 刷刷的
<abinez> 吃泡面，喝可乐，抽香烟
<jerry_> 网吧。 屌爆了。 这个词有太多回忆。 
<abinez> 在网吧睡觉
<abinez> 聊天
<abinez> 上网通宵，
<abinez> 然后，第二天，发现钱包没有了
<abinez> 手机也没了
<abinez> 走路回来
<jerry_> 双飞燕培养了多少高手。。 都出自网吧。 
<vetwangcn> 是啊 好怀念以前上学得时候，在网吧二楼挑战一楼CS
<abinez> 饿肚子走两个小时
<yunfan> vetwangcn: 主要是开空调时候抽烟的人超级讨厌啊
<abinez> 以前网吧老板很好说话哦
<vetwangcn> jerry_, 去年刚买得手机就在网吧不见了
<jerry_> 网吧老板永远一副。 mm过来叔叔给你检查身体的嘴脸。 哈哈 
<abinez> 我们在里面上网，到了时间吃饭，他就过来问要不要叫外卖
<abinez> LOL
<sjd_zeus> ╮(╯▽╰)╭，今年应该说前年了吧，南京一哥们在网吧WOW成僵尸了
<abinez> 要的话 ，他们也是顺便帮忙叫多一份
<jerry_> LOL都是近代的关键词了。 
<vetwangcn> sjd_zeus, 啊，我高中得时，网吧就一人因被爆头从椅子上掉下来成僵尸了
<sjd_zeus> 不是吧
<vetwangcn> sjd_zeus, 搞得全县网吧关门
<abinez> ?
<vetwangcn> CS爆头
<sjd_zeus> 我大学的时候可是学校边上网吧的VIP
<abinez> 那时候有次是网吧被火烧了
<palomino|working> ...
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<abinez> 里面死了好多学生
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 把主席丢进着火的网吧
<sjd_zeus> 北京的蓝极速大火案件
<abinez> 结果，全国的网吧都要关门了
<abinez> 嗯
<sjd_zeus> 引起了全国的专项整顿
<sjd_zeus> 几个孩子烧的
<abinez> 恶性竞争
<abinez> 故意纵火
<abinez> 而且网吧还反锁了大门
<vetwangcn> 因网吧上网得案件有很多，抢劫等
<abinez> 逃不出去
<vetwangcn> 主要是这些人心智不成熟
<sjd_zeus> 现在网吧都要实名制的吧
<abinez> 那个情形很恐怖
<vetwangcn> 不是前端时间还有小朋友烤自己得同学来吗
<archl> 我发现。。。系统闲置的时候才有风扇想，难道是index么。。。
<abinez> 以前在北京科技大学认识的女孩也是经常去网吧
<abinez> 周末就是上通宵
<archl> 网吧。
<abinez> 后来因为蓝极速
<abinez> 就没去通宵了
<archl> 挂了？
<abinez> 网吧都被严厉勒令关门整顿了
<abinez> 没人敢开
<archl> 北京的通宵麻烦么。
<iMadper|Working> .... 我也以为是想说, 后来因为蓝急速的大火, 烧挂了
<archl> 06年通宵济南的时候很简单。
<iMadper|Working> archl: 一点儿也不麻烦.
<archl> iMadper|Working: 哦。开放的
<abinez> 恩
<vetwangcn> 一哥们，穿短袖进网吧，出来得时候下雪了
<iMadper|Working> archl: 对呀, 没有理由禁止别人夜间上网呀
<sjd_zeus> 网吧实现实名制后，我原来玩的网吧一个小伙子捡了个身份证就去玩了，结果那个省份证的主任是网上逃犯
<iMadper|Working> vetwangcn: 同一天, 窦娥死了
<sjd_zeus> 结果呗朝阳分局刑警大队的拉到洗手间审了2个多小时，甭提多惨了
<vetwangcn> iMadper|Working, ^_^
<abinez> 现在还有很多网吧都是黑
<abinez> 不用实名制
<yunfan> iMadper|Working: 贵国就是扯淡限制多
<abinez> 偷偷开的
<vetwangcn> 上上个礼拜我还去网吧LOL
<yunfan> 网吧着火 明明应该规范消防才对
<yunfan> 却变成了禁止夜间上网
<sjd_zeus> yunfan: 你是哪国的
<abinez> yunfan: 你是洋鬼子？
<yunfan> sjd_zeus: 国籍中华人民共和国
<abinez> 假洋鬼子
<sjd_zeus> yunfan: 那怎么还贵国贵国的叫
<yunfan> abinez: 贵国者 无物不贵之国也 cc sjd_zeus 
<vetwangcn> 网吧现在的座位都是连在一起得
<sjd_zeus> yunfan: 我靠( ‵o′)凸
<abinez> yunfan: 额
<yunfan> vetwangcn: 防止看av?
<iMadper|Working> abinez: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34986
<^k^> iMadper|Working ⇪ ti: Solidot | 利用亚马逊EC2免费帐号搭建私人VPN
<vetwangcn> 我去都是找离楼梯 最近得地方
<archl> 让我想起以前教室座位都连在一起。。。所以我一定做最前或最后或两边。。。
<abinez> vetwangcn: 很久没去网吧了
<abinez> 有的网吧有包厢哦
<vetwangcn> yunfan, 还是有人看。经常看到
<archl> iMadper|Working: vpn全封杀不是？
<archl> iMadper|Working: 中国彻底封vpn？
<MeaCulpa> 明天
<iMadper|Working> archl: 不知道... O_o?
<MeaCulpa> 明天估计网络如狗
<abinez> archl: 我的两个北美高速VPN都连接不上了
<iMadper|Working> MeaCulpa: 明天?
<abinez> 蛋疼
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Working: ...小孩子，你真年轻
<vetwangcn> abinez, 包厢 别去，出事情门都初步去
<iMadper|Working> 我的shadowsock还在正常运行...
<abinez> 我买了两年的服务
<iMadper|Working> MeaCulpa: 我买了shadowsock帐号, 你要不要?
<archl> MeaCulpa: 明天不就是6月4日么。
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Working: ...我需要vpn...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 还是什么集体节日？
<abinez> vetwangcn: 额
<MeaCulpa> archl: -_-!
<vetwangcn> 我买了一年得 东哥得VPN，好像老是连不上
<abinez> archl: 国外的狂欢节
<iMadper|Working> MeaCulpa: 那我没有, 那东西还得维护一个route table, 成本太高
<archl> MeaCulpa: 一切节日我都不感冒哈
<abinez> 明天是某些人士的重要喷f狂欢日子
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Working: 我纯粹打游戏和给果子用
<iMadper|Working> MeaCulpa: 果子?
<vetwangcn> 还是GAE好点，有更新 更新了就好用了
<abinez> 果子是啥？
<yunfan> 忽然想起来明天5月35号
<yunfan> 明天是考验各种隧道技术的时候
 * iMadper|Working 求lumia 945
<archl> iMadper|Working: 苹果字
<vetwangcn> yunfan, 不敢讨论35号得事情
<archl> iMadper|Working: 给我台超级本吧
<archl> 要触摸的
<yunfan> vetwangcn: 讨论不讨论 该拆必拆
<abinez> iMadper|Working: 求lumia980
<iMadper|Working> abinez: 你胡说的吧?!
<iMadper|Working> abinez: 我是看到lumia 945的介绍了
<abinez> iMadper|Working: 哪里呢？
<iMadper|Working> abinez: 自己google
<abinez> lumia980也有的
<abinez> 正在渲染效果图当中
<vetwangcn> 我还是610
<archl> 我还是 900
<abinez> 极致轻薄，诺基亚顶级旗舰WP智能手机LUMIA980
<iMadper|Working> abinez: http://img.cnbeta.com/newsimg/130603/11071701844149411.jpg
<vetwangcn> 不过在网吧被偷
<archl> iMadper|Working:   40,250 元人民币  http://cn.engadget.com/2013/06/02/lg-announces-korean-availability-for-55-and-65-inch-4k-tvs/
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ LG 旗下 55 吋及 65 吋 4K 电视的韩国定价公布
<iMadper|Working> 诺基亚已经做的很好了, 可惜微软还没有努力呀. 
<abinez> iMadper|Working: 再等等
<archl> 4K 哈
<abinez> 这个才是S600啊
<vetwangcn> 继续使用N78
<archl> iMadper|Working: 诺基亚已经放弃自己的东西了，都靠微软了。
<archl> 赌博
<abinez> iMadper|Working: 必须等s800
<iMadper|Working> abinez: sb才关注cpu
<archl> cpu，买intel最新的就行了
<abinez> iMadper|Working: 那你随便买个就得了
<abinez> 何必买这个
<abinez> 对吧
<abinez> LOL
<iMadper|Working> archl: 诺基亚已经很努力了, 各种降噪技术, 各种显示技术, 各种应用. 但是, 无奈微软没发力.
<vetwangcn> abinez, 好，不过电脑要重启
<iMadper|Working> abinez: 我只看流畅度, 能流畅执行那些应用了, 还关注cpu干嘛. 
<vetwangcn> 双系统
<archl> iMadper|Working: 自找的。
<abinez> http://pcedu.pconline.com.cn/sj/design_area/idea/1212/3104274.html
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 不输三星苹果！诺基亚Lumia 990概念机赏_设计理念_太平洋电脑网PConline
<abinez> 这个土爆了
<vetwangcn> 问下 我用/p这个命令是什么效果  新人啊
<iMadper|Working> 现在的lumia也不输三星苹果. 反倒是那个990概念机, 真丑.
<vetwangcn> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我草 真的是branch!!
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: ??
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 闪回几天？
<abinez> http://www.nokioteca.net/blog/2012/04/esclusiva-nokia-lumia-980-il-primo-device-con-dual-boot-per-avviare-windows-phone-e-symbian/
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ [Esclusiva] Nokia Lumia 980, il primo device con dual boot per avviare Windows Phone e Symbian | Nokioteca - Nokia Blog
<archl> 我终于。把前面板清理干净了。
<abinez> 所以我推荐你用LuMIA 980
<archl> 第一次这么认真哈。
<abinez> 这个比那个990顺眼一丁点
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: gnu sed 有个 b命令 就是branch到table
<abinez> http://www.nokioteca.net/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Nokia_Lumia_9801.png
<yunfan> 然后有个 t和T命令 分别是根据匹配与否打label 配合b命令就可以实现if then了
<archl> 感觉还是Nokia N900 薄一点最好了哈
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 对
<archl> 如果去掉键盘
<abinez> 额
<abinez> 诺基亚现在满大街都没见到了
<abinez> 连手机店里都没诺基亚手机卖的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 不过那样似乎还不如我的三步替换简洁
<abinez> 我问了好几家都没卖诺基亚
<abinez> LOL
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那是
<abinez> 现在都是安卓杂牌机子的天下
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: sed一旦到了branch, 就开始... 
<yunfan> branch恐怕得5步 额
<yunfan> 只是有这种东西 可以用伪代码来写 生成这个
<MeaCulpa> 这东西实在太费脑子和眼神
<abinez> http://product.pconline.com.cn/itbk/bkxt/1301/3166709.html
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 采用Win CE系统？奥巴马专用手机曝光_太平洋电脑网IT百科
<vetwangcn> 手机登来了
<abinez> 看无斑马用的沙子手机
<archl> iMadper|Working:  abinez  哈哈。 http://imagebin.org/260039
<vetwangcn> 有人用手机来irc吗
<abinez> 这个好古老哦
<abinez> vetwangcn: 有的，gebjgd就是经常用手机登录来这里
<abinez> 估计他还没睡醒
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 你等晚饭的时候，他就在了
<archl> abinez: 话说为什么说古老呐
<abinez> N900本来就很古老了
<archl> abinez: lol
<abinez> 那个系统已经荡然无存了
<adam8157> hamo: 你来啦 cc eexpress iMadper|Working abinez huntxu roylez MeaCulpa 
<abinez> 连接下来的meego都变成旗鱼了
<hamo> adam8157: 你这广播...
<abinez> 你说N900是不是很古老啊
<archl> hamo: 。
<iMadper|Working> hamo: 你来了? 最近好多人想你呢
<adam8157> hamo: abinez 一直很想你
<abinez> homo momo
<abinez> LOL
 * hamo ...
<archl> hamo: 你还健在o
<iMadper|Working> hamo: abinez 一定是想跟你生个小baby
<abinez> hamo: 你很久没有来给城管T屁股了
<abinez> LOL
<iMadper|Working> hamo: abinez: 祝你们性福
<abinez> iMadper|Working: 你咋就有帽子了啊
<iMadper|Working> abinez: 我没有呀!
<abinez> 好希望你没有帽子
<iMadper|Working> abinez: /ops
<iMadper|Working> abi
 * hamo 你们一定又黑我了...
<iMadper|Working> abinez: 自己看
<abinez> iMadper|Working: 那你怎么可以T人啊
<abinez> 连小K都被你T了
<abinez> LOL
<iMadper|Working> abinez: 临时管别的op要的
<abinez> 额，求帽子
<iMadper|Working> ERC> /op imadper|working 
<iMadper|Working> *** You need to be a channel operator of #ubuntu-cn to do that
<abinez> eexpress: 求给个帽子
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 还没当上就摘了
<iMadper|Working> ee真坏...
<archl> 55摄氏度的笔记本，算热么。
<abinez> 去烧香
<abinez> 热
<abinez> 55度是飞天茅台哦
<archl> cpu温度55度不行么。。。
<archl> 怎么查著65度才算过热
<abinez> cpu发热久了，寿命缩短
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛炸
<iMadper|Working> dooloo一直没更新了...
<hamo> roylez: 扎西...
<archl> roylez hamo 你们两个在亲热给大伙瞧瞧
<hamo> roylez: 他们黑你
<archl> hamo: 。黑的都出黑毛了。。。
<archl> 黑出黑毛来了:) 那么继续黑
<iMadper|Working> hamo: 好久不见, homo
<hamo> iMadper|Working: nnnd
<iMadper|Working> hamo: typo而已...
<iMadper|Working> hamo: 你还在c家?
<hamo> iMadper|Working: 在啊，一直在啊
<iMadper|Working> hamo: c家有那么忙, 让你来arc
<hamo> iMadper|Working: arc?
<iMadper|Working> hamo: 让你来irc的时间都没有了?
<iMadper|Working> hamo: just an other typw.
<hamo> iMadper|Working: 最近迷恋上听相声了
<iMadper|Working> hamo: typo...
<abinez> 相声？
<iMadper|Working> hamo: 你大学在天津上的, 喜欢听相声正常.
<hamo> iMadper|Working: 你还在gaoji帽？
<abinez> 要去拜师么
<iMadper|Working> hamo: 恩. 
<iMadper|Working> hamo: 你现在做啥的?
<iMadper|Working> hamo: desktop developer?
<hamo> iMadper|Working: all...through kernel to desktop app
<iMadper|Working> hamo: 听起来就gaoji
<hamo> iMadper|Working: ...
<gfrog_away> hamo: 乃就是传说中的黑毛儿酱嘛？
<sjd_zeus> 请问哪里有免费的VPS呢
<adam8157> roylez: 昨晚几点到家?
<roylez> adam8157: 12点半
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: roylez 不在, 你问 hamo 也行. 
<iMadper|Working> roylez: 哦, 主席在呀. 
<adam8157> roylez: ... 选择题全选的C?
<hamo> gfrog_away: 基蛙你肥来啦
<roylez> adam8157: 差不多
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧
<gfrog_away> hamo: 擦，不准说肥啊魂淡
<iMadper|Working> gfrog_away: 你这么好身材, 还在意这个字? 你这让 hamo 情何以堪....
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 总算对sed有点开窍了
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Working: ...
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那你已经很牛了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 窍在哪里我都不知道
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 没什么 看到gnu sed有一段话描述他远离 我想了下 明白了 写了段代码 验证了下
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 还得继续熟悉指令
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 最近fei了?
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 死基铛
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 最近更fei了?
 * gfrog_away ...
<adam8157> gfrog_away: lol
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 渣渣铛。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: momo
 * gfrog_away 找健怡喝去。
<abinez> 固态硬盘无法被识别了
<abinez> 能不能有啥办法
<adam8157> abinez: 快递来
<abinez> adam8157: 嗯
<abinez> 手上有一块120GB的金士顿固态硬盘
<abinez> 刚用没几天
<abinez> 就无法识别
<abinez> 貌似被锁住了
<iMadper|Working> 固态硬盘, 只考虑840 pro和m5p
<abinez> 那时候安装Ubuntu选了磁盘加密
<abinez> iMadper|Working: 那时候还没出840PRO
<abinez> 三爽还没出那个
<iMadper|Working> abinez: 那就m5p
<abinez> 额
<abinez> 现在都没用固态了，改用混合硬盘：
<abinez> seagate
<abinez> 　金士顿表示，使用之前版本固件的SSDNow V100硬盘存在一个技术问题，将导致硬盘可能出现BIOS无法识别的问题，直接导致PC系统无法正常启动。因此，虽然该问题仅影响一小部分产品，也还是推荐所有用户升级到新固件。
<abinez> 我就是因为这个中招了
<abinez> BIOS无法识别硬盘
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: sed是魔鬼
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我草 我重新写了个版本 更多步数 但是速度更快了
<yunfan> 原来处理一天日志10分钟 现在59s MeaCulpa 
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 主要是先用d指令把不匹配的给退出了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 给你看下代码 愿上帝保佑你的眼球 
<yunfan> MeaCulpa:  sed -rn '/stats_(imp|click)\.php.+activity_id=50/!d; s/^.+\[([^ ]+)\s+.+\].+stats_(click|imp)\.php.+aid=([0-9]+).+o_aid=([0-9]+).+mac=([a-zA-Z0-9]+)(.+)/\1 \2 \3 \4 \5 \6/; s/([^&]+)&.+multi_ads.+/\1 double/; s/([^&]+)&.+/\1 single/; p' $1 
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 用awk那种经典C风格一定可以快不少
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 但我不会用 而且sed这个很符合我的思考模式 呵呵
<abinez> iMadper|Working: 你咋不T人
<abinez> 超过8行了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 恩，sed忠实反映用户的思考的，所以它是魔鬼，牛人懒人一眼就看出来了
<iMadper|Working> abinez: 没有超过. 
<iMadper|Working> abinez: yunfan 是一句话一句话打上去的, 不是复制的. 而且, 最后的代码只是一行. 
<yunfan> iMadper|Working: 你说的是逻辑行 他说的是打印行 lol
<MeaCulpa> 我说话速度一块，倒是会被warn
<MeaCulpa> haha
<iMadper|Working> yunfan: 显然, 应该按照逻辑行, 不然, 万一op的显示器特别小, 或者字号特别大~ lol
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 可以考虑让客户端自己控制
<abinez> 嗯
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: sed的特点是，数据和你的方法相关性低，而其他工具，比如awk,则是完全根据数据的特点来组织解决方法
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 正好是相反的思路
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我感觉你拍马技术今年猛飙 是不是受啥刺激了？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: sed 边用边思考，awk边用边观察
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我玩forth的 sed那套指令跟forth的执行很像 所以
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 这不是，怀念忽悠本行了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 对，那些高级的，如forth, 都是这样，号称接近人类思维
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 其实就是隔离数据本身和你的流程
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 肯定是某个同事狂涨工资x3刺激你了 所以你才开始哼哼哼
<yunfan> cc roylez 
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不是...是我的负债
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 把魔都房子卖了 去杭州 这样就省个上百万出来了
<abinez> 杭州可以看海么
<abinez> 下雨的时候
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 杭州房子也不便宜，娃娃老人也不想挪动
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 杭州能忽悠的地尔又少，都是些民企
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 但是能省不少钱 可以以省钱给儿子出国留学为名义
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你错了 杭州有个忽悠大本营啊
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 杭州我没觉得便宜，外婆家还好...
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 阿里？
<yunfan> 阿里系-Yahoo系 = 忽悠系
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 阿里里面都是胡子拉碴的牛人，如你~~
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那是原来yahoo的人
<yunfan> 现在都纷纷跑路了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 而且我昨晚把胡子刮了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我脑子不好使，干不得这种
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我的生存空间在魔都...嘴巴比脑子好使的好使，脑子比嘴巴好使的好使
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 夹缝中生存
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 还好 我们那给了你们这些魔都穷苦人一个缓冲地啊
<yunfan> 不行可以卖了房子住黄山 我们那许多当年的上海知青
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我现在郁闷的是资本家都想去直接找脑子好使的或者嘴巴好使的剥削，没人待见俺们这种...
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那不行，娃娃不同意
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 要给娃娃尽量多的可能，供其选择
<abinez> 跑去菜鸟网络吧
<abinez> 3000亿的投资规模
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你去CU都没人回答你？？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: CU是做作业圣地...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 是的 最后我自问自答 tmd
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我按照网上的教程编译tar.bz2文件，出现下面情况，求大神帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443289 这是我输入的全部 tar -zxvf AssaultCube.tar.bz2 这是按回车之后的 tar (child):AssaultCube.tar.bz2:无法 open: 没有那个文件或目录 tar (child):Error is not recoverable:exiting now tar (child):Returned status 2 tar: Er
<^k^> ror is not recoverable:exiting now 然后我就不知道该怎么办，我的tar包是在win …
<yunfan> 最近有个挫事 我的rpi突然就开始隔一阵闪一下屏幕 怀疑是什么地方落了灰尘 供电上不去
<yunfan> 很有可能跟阿蛋那天忽悠我有关系
<abinez> 你的SD快要挂了吧
<abinez> SD卡
<archl> 物质，满足和不满足。
<abinez> jiero: 。。。‘
<yunfan> jiero: 你是还没撸醒
<yunfan> cl
<eexpress> adam8157: 来
<adam8157> eexpress: 到
<eexpress> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=443292  看这
<^k^> eexpress ⇪ t: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<jiero> abinez  yunfan 两小无猜
<abinez> jiero: 额
<eexpress> adam8157: 意思很贴切吧。
<abinez> 瞎扯
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<abinez> eexpress: 那些E文是你打上去的吧
<abinez> ？
<jiero> 话说 binker 是谁。。。
<jiero> 他怎么知道
<eexpress> 。那是蛋蛋的相机记录的。关我啥事情
<adam8157> eexpress: 你把这么隐私激情的图片放了出来....
<jiero> eexpress: 。肯定是你打的主意。
<eexpress> 啥。人脸都没，不在乎
<iMadper|Working> eexpress: 真相! 都被你揭露了!
<eexpress> 明明不是我揭露的
<jiero> adam8157: 你就是见证人。标注着。以后出事了找阿当
<abinez> http://v.ifeng.com/news/society/201306/a4035434-c4d7-4df1-9afa-0800b7c8c9e0.shtml
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 女子网购澳大利亚奶粉意外收到小袋鼠-20130603凤凰视频-凤凰视频-最具媒体品质的综合视频门户-凤凰网
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 虚拟机安装ubuntu的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443291 虚拟机安装时出现 binary translation is incompatible with long mode on this platform .disabling long mode . without long mode support , the viirtual machine will not be able to run 64-bit code. 我的系统是windows 7 下载的ubuntu的版本是12.04(64) 谢谢 统计信息:
<^k^>  发表于 由 lamg007 — 2013-06-03 14:27
<maplebeats1> test
<^k^> maplebeats1:点点点.  14:53 
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 渣神
<huntxu> 發帖數只有神的1/10
 * jiero 摸摸渣 huntxu 
<jiero> 胡子渣
 * gfrog_away 的发帖数只有3。 huntxu eexpress 
<MeaCulpa> ee神一般
<jiero> gfrog_away: 铁树
<MeaCulpa> 我只敢去shell区晃悠一下，EE牛
<jiero> 等等，哪几个论坛有超过6万贴来自同一个
<huntxu> jiero: 很少。。。
<huntxu> jiero: 至少我沒見過
<jiero> huntxu: 哦。那期待 ee 吧
<huntxu> jiero: 上幾千的其實都很少吧感覺
<jiero> 很快就 5万6千了。
<huntxu> jiero: ee是10年如一日。。。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 你丫的回答人家问题又不回答全
<jiero> huntxu: 我都2万多了哈。
<adam8157> eexpress: 你还黑了我啊!!!
<jiero> adam8157: 当然。。。我都说了
<huntxu> jiero: 從05年開始算，到現在就8年
<huntxu> adam8157: 你才發現？
<adam8157> jiero: 刚没看到...
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 你看贴不仔细啊
<adam8157> gfrog_away: huntxu jiero 忙呢, 在修bug...
 * huntxu 好在昨天步子放慢
<huntxu> 不然也會出現在鏡頭裏
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 是这样么。
<huntxu> jiero: 唔，估計神的注釋會寫“不明真相的群眾”
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 乃在看着他们三个人的背影默默祝福嘛？
<jiero> huntxu adam8157  gfrog_away  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=443293 婶子。
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 啥
<eexpress> adam8157: 啥
<adam8157> eexpress: 照片上, 另外你周末给我打过电话?
<gfrog_away> adam8157: vim跟#对应的是哪个键来着？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: *
<gfrog_away> adam8157: cool.
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 没啥，说你灌水呢
<eexpress> adam8157: 。。。没打过。。。
<adam8157> eexpress: 哦 一个长沙的响一下就挂
<eexpress> 这我经常碰到。最近。。
<eexpress> 我的xps 14到了。 adam8157
<abinez> adam8157: 拉入黑名单啊
<eexpress> 不确定安装得了系统。。
<abinez> 把那个嘟一声的号码
<yunfan> eexpress: 又败家
<abinez> eexpress: ä¹°dell
<eexpress> 安装不了，我就退货。不在乎
<abinez> 多少大洋
<yunfan> ä¹°alienware
<abinez> 你要装黑水果么/
<abinez> eexpress: 你要装的啥系统
<eexpress> ub
<abinez> eexpress: 装不了的话，送给我
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> Ubuntu怎么装不了
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 你的旁白，太直白了
<abinez> ？
<eexpress> 似乎要rm_raid啥的
<eexpress> 才能安装
<abinez> ？
<adam8157> eexpress: 快递给我
<eexpress> 似乎耳机还不行
<jiero> adam8157: 打钱给我
<abinez> adam8157: 排队后面去
<abinez> 别插队
<eexpress> 。
<abinez> 我先来的
<abinez> LOL
<adam8157> ...
<abinez> eexpress: 装不了UBuntu，送给我
<jiero> abinez: 。。。
<jiero> eexpress: 结果如何
<abinez> jiero: 你别
<eexpress> 还没回家嘛
<abinez> 争
<jiero> abinez: 要飞多远你才能掉到海里？现在就开始飞吧。
<abinez> jiero: 目测直线距离是33.7KM
<jiero> abinez: 很好。去吧。
<abinez> jiero: 走的话，要65KM以上
<abinez> 路线都是弯曲的
<jiero> abinez: 你没把飞行高度和角度计算在内
<abinez> jiero: 额
<abinez> 没
<abinez> 那个太GAOJI了
<abinez> 还没进化到那种境界
<jiero> abinez: 七龙珠哈。
<jiero> qy117121: 。。。你竟然来irc了。
<abinez> jiero: 你看这个象你么？
<abinez> http://news.qq.com/zt2013/onedaychina/1250.htm
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 中国人一天第1250期：年轻大佛爷_腾讯新闻_腾讯网
<qy117121> bu neng lai me
<jiero> abinez: 不。
<abinez> qy117121: 你是个稀有动物
<qy117121> e 
<abinez> 在这里来说
<jiero> qy117121: 。。。动物世界里也会有你的
<qy117121> == !
<qy117121> ni men dou shi shei a 
<alvin_rxg> qy117121: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *5b?#_ 6t*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg [自動] ... ⇪ 首页 - 搜狗云输入法
<abinez> alvin_rxg: 你比K还要牛
<qy117121> wo de archlinux qingjie you lai le ,zhen zai anzhang Manjaro 
<eexpress> @@
<qy117121> chongqi le 
<qy117121> EE byebye 
<eexpress> 这家伙。第一次来？
<abinez>  拥有自动警告以及全自动判断T人功能
<qy117121> hui T wo ?
<jiero> qy117121: bye
<qy117121> kanlai buhui T wo , zhe ci zhen chongqi le 
<alvin_rxg> qy117121: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *5%=7cmK*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg [自動] ... ⇪ 首页 - 搜狗云输入法
<qy117121> = =
<jerry_> - -   
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu 13.04 有线网卡驱动有Bug http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443297 我的是技嘉的主板GA-890GPA-UD3H，安装13.04后，能够识别出MAC地址，但是一直提示是网线断开情况。 我又重装系统，安装的是10.04，能够正常连接网线。 两个版本已经反复安装多次，故障均一样。 统计信
<^k^> 息: 发表于 由 quvane — 2013-06-03 15:22
<abinez> http://img1.woxx8.com/userfiles/bbs/2011/1/25/1297195546216.jpg
<abinez> http://img1.woxx8.com/userfiles/bbs/2011/1/25/1297195617919.jpg
<mathcell> whois nyfair
<yunfan> mathcell: a guys who claim she is a women living in shanghai?
<earman> 下午好 ^_^
<earman> ⊙﹏⊙b汗
<eexpress> roylez: .
<centerpoint> whois centerpoint
<eexpress> 蛤蟆蛋蛋都不在了
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 神。。。
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 噶嘛，你咋没一起去搞基。
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 节食中，推掉所有腐败活动。
<eexpress> 旁观下也成嘛。
<abinez> ⊙﹏⊙
<abinez> 又有个妹纸悲剧了
<abinez> http://news.qq.com/a/20130603/008989.htm
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 北京一女大学生赴港旅游 旅馆内遭印度男子强奸_新闻_腾讯网
 * yunfan afk afuck
<eexpress> abinez: 这算轻的。喜欢发位置的妹子，都死几个了。
<eexpress> http://hi.baidu.com/eexpress/item/a86a771afda69825f6625cc1
<^k^> eexpress ... ⇪ 牛排_1张_eexpress的空间_百度空间
<yunfan> eexpress: 也有可能找到真爱 :]
<eexpress> yunfan: 那是。支持你刷附近的妹子。
<earman> القرآنالكريم
<huntxu> yunfan: 大微信有look around
<yunfan> eexpress: 摇一摇么
<yunfan> huntxu: 你呢 你旷了几年了？
<huntxu> yunfan: 啥？
<abinez> eexpress: 你家小神太帅了
<abinez> 带去泰国
<abinez> LOL
<yunfan> huntxu: 你有女丑了没
<huntxu> yunfan: 我一直都有啊
<eexpress> abinez: 额，死家伙
<yunfan> huntxu: 不是分了么 难道当时就又傍了个？
<abinez> http://v.qq.com/cover/n/nnhs6tdvx7kxjtt.html?vid=z00128sjzjd
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 武汉计划生育新规拟对未婚妈妈与小三罚款 - 高清在线观看 - 腾讯视频
<huntxu> yunfan: 好久前的事情了。。。
<abinez> 黑心老板口述面条里掺剧毒甲醛过程
<yunfan> huntxu: 对我来说 彷佛昨日啊
<abinez> 天啊，面条还能吃么
<abinez> 尼玛
<yunfan> huntxu: 娃娃上学的幼儿园找好了咩
<abinez> 不买面条了
<huntxu> yunfan: 哪有那麽快。。。
<abinez> http://finance.qq.com/a/20130603/014841.htm
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 双汇生吞猪大哥 美国瘦肉精或落户中国_财经_腾讯网
<abinez> 一旦收购成功，低成本的美国猪肉将借道双汇的分销点进驻中国市场，有人欢呼终于可以吃上美国的放心猪肉了
<yunfan> huntxu: 找托儿所 呵呵
<eexpress> abinez: 傻。美国的，都是动物粉末饲养的。吃了死得快。
<eexpress> 看过纪录片没。
<abinez> eexpress: 那营养更丰富吧
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 都是动物高蛋白
<eexpress> 丰富，疯牛病啊
<abinez> 刚才你家小神还吃牛排来着
<eexpress> 那是澳洲牛排。
<eexpress> lol
<gfrog_away> eexpress: abinez 这也太扯了，美国廋肉精是合法添加剂，美国猪肉显然不能过关啊。
<eexpress> 合法？量很大的？
<abinez> 合法了，肯定可以过关了
<abinez> 转基因大豆
<abinez> 就是例子
<eexpress> 第3世界，肯定的实验基地
<abinez> 反正上面又没标明用了啥添加剂
<abinez> 你去超市买肉还问这肉是啥地方的？
<abinez> 是不是有添加剂
<abinez> 看着肉色鲜艳，感觉新鲜，价格便宜，结果就来两斤
<gfrog_away> abinez: 啥脑子
<abinez> gfrog_away: 正常的小市民脑子
<abinez> 普通百姓
<abinez> gfrog_away: 难不成你还带着专业的化验检测仪器超市买肉
<gfrog_away> abinez: 啥脑子啊。美国合法，中国还是不合法的。进口检疫过不来。
<abinez> 你能用肉眼看得出那猪肉是否含有瘦肉精或者其他激素的东西么？
<gfrog_away> abinez: 你真是吃瘦肉精长大的吧？
<abinez> gfrog_away: 你听过过游说么
<abinez> gfrog_away: 你知道转基因大豆怎么来的么
<abinez> LOL
<nyfair> 啥，爸爸国的基因肉要来天朝？
<gfrog_away> abinez: 转基因大豆在中国是合法的。
<nyfair> 谁这么缺德
<gfrog_away> nyfair: 没说基因肉，说瘦肉精肉。
<abinez> gfrog_away: 为啥是合法的。
<abinez> 关键是咋合法的？
<abinez> 这其中的奥秘
<abinez> 还有转基因稻谷
<jusss> sunos的init 5是？
<abinez> http://www.kankanews.com/ICpet/bzdf/2013-05-31/1675390.shtml
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 买进口水果看清标签：8开头5位码是转基因产品_报摘地方_看看新闻网
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 你哪句话说了价格的事情。
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 厚道还能是啥啊。。
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 道路很厚？
<ikk-> 大自然优胜劣汰下来的稻谷才是好的。
<abinez> ikk-: 正解
<eexpress> 额？
<NeverForever> #perl
<abinez> 那些传统农作物才是最好的产品
<eexpress> 厚道，可不一定指价格。
<abinez> 转基因相当于基因污染了
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 噶嘛人真厚道。你好厚道。
<eexpress> 你翻译下？
<eexpress> lol
<eexpress> ikk-: 这不对呢。大自然很可能出错
<jusss> eexpress: sunos的init 5是？
<eexpress> 不知道哪啥系统
<jusss> eexpress: solaris
<ikk-> eexpress: 是啊，地表水可以让稻谷物种灭绝。
<eexpress> 大自然的好处，是它可以没事洗牌。 ikk-
<eexpress> jusss: 问 roylez
<jusss> roylez: sunos 5.8的 init 5是？
<abinez> eexpress: 自然会出错/
<abinez> ？
<abinez> 转基因才是会漏洞百出
<abinez> 以后会发生种瓜得豆的奇迹
<abinez> 瓜豆
<eexpress> 以后有满地跑的玉米狗，多好。
<iwii> abinez: 以后这就是正常现象，见怪不怪
<abinez> 恩
<eexpress> 。 iwii..
<abinez> eexpress: 以后肯定有半兽人
<abinez> 我敢打赌
<eexpress> 组合多了，当然会有。
<airead1> WoW
<eexpress> abinez: 你可以编程雌雄合体的
<eexpress> 变成
<abinez> 还有那种超级聪明的老鼠
<^k^> 还有自动答题机器人
<abinez> 以及带有蛇毒基因的感冒病毒
<eexpress> 破kk，你不是人。你不是基因。
<abinez> 感冒了，引发的后果如同给剧毒蛇咬了一口
<^k^> eexpress, 。。。
<^k^> 总有好的一面
<eexpress> iwii: nnnd 别躲
<nyfair> eexpress: 不要扶她
<roylez> jusss: 求神
<abinez> eexpress: ，，，，
<iwii> eexpress: 我新买的神舟笔记本，点不亮了，返厂了，才用了1个月。。。
<jusss> roylez: 神说找你
<eexpress> roylez: solar哪啥系统，就你用过。
<abinez> 神舟哦
<roylez> jusss: 神忽悠你的
<abinez> solaris
<iwii> A460P I3 D6 , 2300元
<roylez> eexpress: 没用过solaris
<eexpress> iwii: 幸好没买过神舟
<iwii> 安装grub后，点不亮了
<eexpress> roylez: 那是你以前忽悠我？
<iwii> 估计bios丢失了
<yunfan> 啊蛋呢
<roylez> eexpress: 你自己忽悠你自己
<abinez> 幸好没买神粥
<eexpress> bios咋丢失？
<eexpress> 一边去。
<iwii> eexpress: 开机无显示
<abinez> iwii: 变砖头了
 * eexpress 的u盘，3个月坏了。换一个，usb3速度正常了。
<abinez> 换主板
<jusss> 后亏当时telnet进sunos里时没man init
<eexpress> iwii: 去修嘛。
<iwii> abinez: 1年 保修的
<abinez> iwii: 保修有皮用哦
<abinez> 硬盘里面的数据咋办
<iwii> eexpress: 今天返厂修了，估计要1个月才修好
<eexpress> 保修要充分利用
<jusss> roylez: 我刚刚telnet了13年前的sun机器
<abinez> iwii: 亏大了
<abinez> 要是机器坏了
<iwii> abinez: 买来才1个月，没啥数据
<eexpress> 。。一个月。。。日系厂家才这样骗人的啊。 iwii
<abinez> 还要等一个月
<abinez> 脖子都和长颈鹿一样长了
<eexpress> +
<iwii> 上次 2007 年买的神舟，用到现在还在用 型号是 F208S
<abinez> 立马换新机
<abinez> 不修
<eexpress> roylez: 看你的照片没
<abinez> 叫老板换台新的
<eexpress> 他自己买的吧
<iwii> abinez: taobao买的
<roylez> eexpress: 说中文
<eexpress> roylez: 你果然不懂中文。lol
<abinez> iwii: 你在淘宝上买，要看造化
<abinez> LOL
<iwii> abinez: 嗯
<eexpress> 请搜索 "城管R."
<abinez> 搬板凳，坐等好戏
<abinez> eexpress: 你要被K了，目测
<eexpress> abinez: 乖。你心智不全？
<abinez> 如果看到相片的话
<eexpress> 咋可能嘛
<abinez> 额
<abinez> 你是说，他不敢K你
<abinez> LOL
<eexpress> 废话
<eexpress> 你连老大都分不清
<abinez> eexpress: 。。。
<eexpress> 快下班了啊。
<eexpress> 我围观去
<abinez> 还有几百秒
<abinez> http://cn.engadget.com/2013/06/03/asus-memo-pad-hd-7-announced-at-computex-priced-at-129/
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7 正式发布，8GB 版仅卖 US$129
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu 12.04 LTS安装后无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443301 坛子里面的各位大佬 硬件是DELL 1950，双核，4G内存，146G硬盘，RAID1 正常安装了Ubuntu 12.04 LTS以后，启动停在 1 Logical Drivers found on the host adapter 1 Logical Drivers handled by BIOS 之后一直停在这个界面。 有大佬遇到过没，求指
<^k^> 导，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhujiapeng — 2013-06-03 16:39
<abinez>  16GB 版本则是 US$149（约人民币 920 元
<abinez> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTY1NzcxNzMy.html?f=19342313&ev=1
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 吉林禽业公司火灾已119人遇难 目击者称听到巨响—专辑：《实拍吉林禽业公司爆炸引发火灾 已119人遇难》—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • libreoffice3.6.2.2版本支持microsoft office2010格式吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443302 libreoffice3.6.2.2版本支持microsoft office2010格式文件吗？请各位指教。谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lian_lian — 2013-06-03 16:49
<qy117121> test
<^k^> qy117121:点点点.  17:15 
<abinez> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDgxNDEyMzA4.html?f=17253211
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 逆天了 黑猫警长与猫头鹰和睦相处成为好伙伴—专辑：《动物卖萌时间》—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<lucky2> hi
<^k^> lucky2:点点点.  17:32 
<nyfair> 为什么win和mac都有bluestacks，本家linux反倒没有
<tenzu> testing
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<tenzu> ggarlic: 大蒜羊
<tenzu> huntxu: 胡须
<ggarlic> tenzu: 疼总早
<tenzu> ggarlic: 都快下班了
<ggarlic> tenzu: 还有一个小时呢，，，我都昏昏欲睡了
<huntxu> gfrog_away: koji的rpm地址，又忘了
<huntxu> tenzu: 教授好
<tenzu> ggarlic: 今晚有人请客吃火锅，我着急的不得了
<tenzu> huntxu: 摸摸胡须
<gfrog_away> huntxu: koji.fedoraproject.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: Build System Info | koji (@ fedoraproject.org)
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 多好记啊
<gfrog_away> tenzu: 叫兽
<tenzu> gfrog_away: 基蛙
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 请教：软件更新后，原来的版本还在么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443304 软件更新后，原来的软件还在么？如果在的话怎么给删除原来的版本？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangwode90 — 2013-06-03 17:40
<iMadper|Working> ^k^: 你最近怎么不干活了?!
<^k^> iMadper|Working, 公平晴间多云。  17:52 
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> http://code.bulix.org/1vuzwb-83693
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<imtxc> 请教大家一个问题，我想把这个程序的输出结果重定向到一个文件里面 改怎么写呢？
<imtxc>  ./a.out >aaa 2>&1 这样得到的 aaa 的文件的内容 和 直接 ../a.out 打印得到的结果不一样
<imtxc> 用 ./a.out >aaa 2>&1 这样， 就吧 stdout 里面的内容跟到文件最后了
<imtxc> 那个重定向该怎么写呢
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • fast路由导致conky崩溃 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443305 12.04，新买了个fast路由，conky运行30秒左右就崩溃。不论是有线还是无线连的路由都这样。如果直接连电信猫则没有问题了。怎搞的呀？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 szl1997 — 2013-06-03 18:01
<roylez_> imtxc: 你用emacs？
<imtxc> roylez_: 恩，学呢
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez_> imtxc: http://tkf.github.io/2013/06/04/Emacs-is-dead.html
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ ti: Emacs is Dead (translated from Japanese)
<imtxc> ||||||||| roylez_ cc imadper
<yunfan> roylez_: 走了？
<imtxc> roylez_: 主席刚才我的那个重定向的问题是哪里错了呢？ 
<roylez_> yunfan: 走哪里？
<roylez_> imtxc: 什么重定向？
<roylez_> imtxc: 我刚开电脑
<yunfan> roylez_: 你不是来了帝都么 
<roylez_> yunfan: 哦，归位了
<imtxc> roylez_: http://code.bulix.org/1vuzwb-83693 这个 编译成 a.out 之后 ./a.out >aaa 2>&1 得到的 aaa 文件里面的内容跟直接运行 ./a.out 打印出的结果不一样
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<yunfan> roylez_: 我还以为你没跑 今天我到是闲得蛋疼
<imtxc> roylez_: 来帝都都不赏饭。。。
<abinez> 妹纸来了
<abinez> http://img1.gtimg.com/news/pics/hv1/229/102/1341/87224764.jpg
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 你G+上发的神马乱七八糟的消息？
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 什么
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 那天晚上问你要不要妹子的那个？
<gfrog_away> imtxc: G+， 是啊
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 乃是皮条客？
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 哦哦  就是关心你啊
<gfrog_away> imtxc: ....
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 谢谢噢
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 客气了 瓜
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 那是好久之前的了吧
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 乃才收到？
<gfrog_away> imtxc: .
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 介不是耽误事儿么
<imtxc> http://code.bulix.org/efe6u7-83694 我把这个的输出结果要写到一个文件里面， 怎么重定向呢？ 2>&1 的结果不对呢
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<banxi1988> 求一个  sed命令，将android:name="UMENG_CHANNEL" android:value="WEB"  中android:value中值替换为channel变量的值
<imtxc> 难道是缓存的原因？ 我看看。。。
<banxi1988> 我写了个这样的：sed  "s/android:name=\"UMENG_CHANNEL\" android:value=\"\(.*\)\" /\1${channel}/p" AndroidManifest.xml。但是不行啊。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • unity-tweak-tool和系统设置中声音设置及audacious插件的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443306 神舟A560-i7-d1 处理器：I7-720qm 显卡：nvidiaGT335m 声卡：应该是realtel ALC272（集成） 系统：ununtu 13.04 64位 1、unity-tweak-tool版本是0.0.4ubuntu0.1 在里面设置鼠标移动到左下角显示工作区，右上角和右下
<banxi1988> 没人熟悉sed？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 吐槽啊 =.=
<huntxu> gfrog_away: fedora 18裝minimal+dev tools，沒裝tar！沒裝tar！沒裝tar！
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 哪能没tar呢。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 他就是沒有。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: ... busybox有木？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 沒
<imtxc> 哇，找到了 果然是缓冲的原因 
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 好吧，確實是minimal =.=
<gfrog_away> huntxu: yum groupinfo "Minimal Install"
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 里面有core和standard，
<gfrog_away> huntxu: yum groupinfo "standard"|grep tar
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我從光盤用anaconda的，估計選了core =.=
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 在standard里面
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 可是anaconda沒讓我選 =.=
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 不太理解。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 没怎么手工安装过，都写ks来着。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 可以拿去 pk 了。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 你們內部人員太gaoji
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 看哪个发行版的 minimal 最 minimal 。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 天天手工安装要闹心死了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 禁止嵌入式 linux 参赛。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 裝完把鏡像留著嘛
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 不行，有安装测试。
<^k^> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • 为什么在win7下用wubi安装ubuntu12.04LTS的时候wubi总是找不到下载好的镜像文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443310 为什么在win7下用wubi安装ubuntu12.04LTS的时候wubi总是找不到下载好的镜像文件，而是总是去网上下载安装文件信息，断网安装也还是一样，怎么解决这个问题啊 统计信息: 发
<^k^> 表于 由 路一直都在 — 2013-06-03 19:35
<aa__> a
<aa__> hello
<aa__> exit
<aa__> reboot
<^k^> aa__:点点点.  20:05 
<maplebeats> 巴啦巴啦小魔仙~！
<maplebeats> 唔(
<worm> maplebeats 变身了
<maplebeats> worm: 变态
<feiyin> ....
<imtxc> maplebeats: 媒婆
<maplebeats> imtxc: 啦啦？
<banxi1988> 大家在聊些什么啊？
<maplebeats> banxi1988: 一些变态的话题
<36DAAQXUP> hi
<^k^> 36DAAQXUP:点点点.  21:31 
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 怎么装stacks docky啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443315 源码包里的文件 root@Ihun:/home/ihun/stacks# ls aclocal.m4 config.rpath Docky.CairoHelper man AUTHORS configure Docky.DBus missing autogen.sh configure.ac Docky.Items NEWS autom4te.cache COPYING Docky.Services po build.rules.common.mk COPYRIGHT Docky.Widgets StandardPlugins build.rule
<^k^> s.core.mk data install-sh build.rules.docklets.mk Docky m4 config.log Docky-2.sln Makefile.a …
<centerpoint> 论坛在国外放还是比较影响体验
<Chaos`Eternal> en. 你这话说反了
<Chaos`Eternal> 你应该说你没有生活在墙外，比较影响生命
<sulit> 又到一年毕业季，又得疯掉多少人啊
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 有个硬盘想折腾 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443318 我有了个移动硬盘，想试试安装个系统在里面，不过因为是第一次，有点害怕弄坏，请问和电脑重装系统一样吗？是不是没什么区别PS里面没什么数据，不怕丢 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2013-06-03 22:16
<jiero> roylez 乐乐你好
<eexp> 小口的 网卡接口，谁知道
<jiero> roylez请发表受害感言。
<jiero> eexp: 小口是啥。
<jiero> eexp: 你到家了吗？
<eexp> 半截高度的
<jiero> eexp: 半截高度？我以为是口不一样，原来是板高度不同。。。
<jiero> 有小卡。。
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 没有新血液了。果然93后都太不成样子？
<jiero> lol
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • linux下使用pyclewn调试c程序问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443322 就是我已经用gvim打开了源文件，然后执行:Pyclewn命令 但是这样做的话就看不到printf的输出了？？ 难道非得现在终端运行pyclewn才能看到终端的输出 统计信息: 发表于 由 tracyone — 2013-06-03 22:58
<eleveni386> 喵呜.. 有人玩过pyaudio么?
<jusss> 人变少了
<jusss> pudge: 法国佬
<pudge> jusss: 你放弃了么
<jiero> jusss: 你要死了么
<jusss> pudge: 放弃啥
<pudge> debian
<jusss> jiero: 没死呀
<jusss> pudge: 没呀，我的debian在vbox跑的好好的呀
<jiero> jusss: 买新电脑吧
 * jiero 想要台 AMD 试试了。
<jusss> jiero: 没钱
<jusss> pudge: 刚刚我还有debian把u盘格式化ext3了在vbox里
<jusss> 以后u盘再也不用受fat32那4g的文件上限了
<jusss> 咋突然都安静了
<jusss> jiero: ping
<jiero> jusss: ping ping
<jiero> jusss:  ping
<jiero> jusss:  ping ä½ 
<nopcall> u盘可能用exfat啊。
<feiyin> ?
<knownbad> Yes.
<miaowoo> knownbad 我的名字怎么读
<knownbad> buzhidao.
<knownbad> No Chinese input yet.
<miaowoo> ou
<miaowoo> weishenme ne ?
<miaowoo> chongzhuang xitongle me?
<miaowoo> haoxiang taiwan de pinyin he dalu de buyiyang ba
<alvin_rxg> miaowoo: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *PC+#x2*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg [自動] ... ⇪ 首页 - 搜狗云输入法
<miaowoo> alvin_rxg 他没有输入法
<knownbad> I can read Chinese...-_-
<miaowoo> 额
<miaowoo> 重装系统么
<knownbad> Yes.
<miaowoo> 装什么
<Meowoo> freebsd?
<Meowoo> woo 是求婚的意思？
<knownbad> Nope, linuxmint.
<knownbad> What do you mean?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 才
<gebjgd> knownbad, 干么呢
<Meowoo> 干嘛装 linuxmint额，好像是e17的桌面额。你也喜欢 e17?
<gebjgd> Meowoo, 屁
<gebjgd> Meowoo, linuxmint哪有e17
<Meowoo> e 
<Meowoo> 什么linux是e17的
<Meowoo> 可能我记错了
<Meowoo> 好像有一个linux是e17桌面的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 上班了
<knownbad> You must miss your daughter.
<Meowoo> woo 是求婚的意思么
<Meowoo> bing翻译查到的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 为毛
<gebjgd> knownbad, 今天我能睡整夜觉了
<Meowoo> woo one's own destruction 自取灭亡。
<knownbad> Why?  Doesn't your wife work too?
<knownbad> I don't think I can afford to have wife staying home after having kid.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 德国向来这样 一个人工作  一个人上班
<knownbad> That's an luxury in US
<ofan> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<meowoo> knownbad 你用什么输入法的
<meowoo> 仓颉?
<meowoo> 貌似台湾的拼音和大陆的不一样额
<ofan> 豆瓣这两天都登录不上
<meowoo> 你不知道六十四么
<ofan> 擦
<ofan> 忘了
<meowoo> knownbad 你用啥输入法的
<meowoo> 我很好奇台湾的拼音
<ofan> abc
<meowoo> 额
<meowoo> 台湾的拼音和大陆的不同的
<ofan> 哦
<ofan> 关心这干嘛
<meowoo> 好奇额
<ofan> 你是台湾银？
<meowoo> 不是
<meowoo> 我是台湾人我还问
<ofan> 哦也是
<ofan> 出去吃饭了
<meowoo> 额
<ofan> 闪人
<meowoo> 好吧
<meowoo> 886
<meowoo> 走了
<gebjgd> meowoo, 你是贱猫
<gebjgd> meowoo, 还没睡觉
<meowoo> 我是喵呜
<gebjgd> meowoo, 又在g+蛋逼？
<meowoo> 没，我电脑跑不起G+
<ofan> 猫叔？
<meowoo> 我是喵呜
<ofan> 哦女女？
<meowoo> ...
<ofan> meowoo: 女女？
<meowoo> 啥奻
<meowoo> 啥孖
<meowoo> 啥好
<meowoo> 奻-一女双胞胎
<meowoo> 孖-一男双胞胎
<meowoo> 好-龙凤胎
<meowoo> knownbad 你用啥输入法的
<knownbad> Pinyin.
<meowoo> 台湾的拼音和大陆的不同的额
<knownbad> More precisely googlepinyin.
<meowoo> 谷歌拼音能在 linux 中用?
<knownbad> But I never learned/used Taiwanese pinyin.
<knownbad> Yeah.
<meowoo> 那你上学怎么学的拼音的
<meowoo> 一上学就学大陆的拼音？
<knownbad> Zhuyin.
<meowoo> 注音？是不是注音就相当于大陆的拼音的
<knownbad> Nope, I was from older generation.  We were taught keyboarding.
<knownbad> Yes.
<meowoo> 我是来自老得生成？
<knownbad> I learned on my own.
<knownbad> You can learn English on your own too.
<meowoo> 不到20年的房子，一楼单车房天花板掉水泥块，露出钢筋，天台也掉水泥块，算正常么？
<meowoo> o
<meowoo> no at 20 year house, one floor single car house the top drop water æ³¥
<meowoo> 大陆的楼房20年就开始掉渣了？
<meowoo> 不过也比那些刚搬进就出裂缝的好，好好坏坏也住了20年了
<meowoo> 想不明白美国楼房的资产怎么算得
<knownbad> House less than 20 years old.
<meowoo> 楼房的地是平分的么
<meowoo> 还是不算地，只拥有房子，没地的
<knownbad> It's called community property in US.
<meowoo> 公共属性？
<meowoo> 叫公寓我明白，看网上也看到过。是否说只能租不能买卖的？
<meowoo> 或者买卖只是地上那块？
<knownbad> House in China is equivalent of condominium in US.  http://goo.gl/AIqFR
<meowoo> 地产属于房东？然后由房东租？
<knownbad> No, you're co-owner of the property.  You can buy/sell as you wish as long as complying with community agreement.
<meowoo> 买卖不包括地吧。如我有这楼二楼其中一间，我要卖了，这地算不了的额。
<knownbad> Land is owned by community not by one person.
<meowoo> 地是所有人而非个人的？
<knownbad> It's very similar to China in the sense of no individual owns land except land is still owned by community not by government.
<knownbad> Yes.
<meowoo> 那这块地要卖，是否需要得到所有人的同意，而且所得要平分？
<knownbad> Or by majority depending on community agreement.  That's why read community agreement is more important than price.
<meowoo> 我去美国买一间公寓，是不是就相当于入股的意思
<meowoo> 算了等你装输入法再问
<meowoo> 你说的我十分一看懂，十分九靠猜
<^k^>  05:32
<ofan> knownbad哪去了
<ofan> fivesheep: "I can't spell right now" 是什么俚语么？怎么理解
<freeflying_> ofan, 呕饭
<ofan> freeflying_: yooo
<freeflying_> ofan, 真困啊
<ofan> freeflying_: 起太早了
<freeflying_> ofan,  还没睡呢
<ofan> freeflying_: 通宵啊
<freeflying_> ofan, 这大白天的通宵啥啊
<freeflying_> ofan, 准备吃晚饭去
<ofan> freeflying_: yoo 在哪呢
<tryit> .
<ofan> 每年六一儿童节过后，就要进行一次网络大清洗
<meowoo> ofan 关键是某组织快扛不住了
<meowoo> ofan 某组织是一代不如一代啊。一代靠个人崇拜，一代靠经济死鱼翻生，一代庸，最后只剩维稳了，期望这一代来个明的吧。
#ubuntu-cn 2013-06-04
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 防火墙ufw命令limit并且被服务器拒绝服务的IP在哪里查看列表? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443331 防火墙ufw命令limit并且被服务器拒绝服务的IP在哪里查看列表? 示例: sudo ufw limit 21 意思很明确地要求访问21端口的访客，在30秒内密码输入错误6次之后，拒绝此访客IP的访问。
<liemehoc> https://www.archlinux.org/news/binaries-move-to-usrbin-requiring-update-intervention/
<^k^> liemehoc ⇪ t: Arch Linux - News: Binaries move to /usr/bin requiring update intervention
<liemehoc> 折腾死了
<jam__> ส็็็็็็ส็็็็็็ส็็็็็็呵呵
<jam__> ส็็็็็็ส็็็็็็ส็็็็็็ส็็็็็็ส็็็็็็ส็็็็็็ส็็็็็็ส็็็็็็ส็็็็็็ส็็็็็็ส็็็็็็ส็็็็็็
<ugoub> 唉，最近发现每天早上打开电脑，logitech的无线就得重新设置次，感觉像是系统不稳的造成的。通常的重启系统不会遇见这个问题。
<ugoub> 真想换回有线的键盘了
<leemeng0x61> 。。。
<leemeng0x61> ugoub, 不是接usb头子吗
<ugoub> leemeng0x61: 不排除这个可能，没有仔细测试。
<ugoub> 最早我还以为是 有人乘我不在，匹配了我的键鼠用。
<leemeng0x61> 范围大了就是不怎么好
<ugoub> 不过，每次重新匹配时，看到usb里面的匹配记录都是正常的。
<ugoub> 偶尔接收不到信号，偶尔接收了型号，但是实际系统对键鼠没有响应。
<leemeng0x61> ugoub, 这种匹配如果可以设置密码就好了
<ugoub> leemeng0x61: 这情况超出我理解范围了。
<ugoub> leemeng0x61: 确实，如果能反向看到我的键盘匹配了几个usb也好。
<leemeng0x61> ×_×
<ugoub> 我通常再没有响应时 狂按  Ctrl + Alt+ Delete   Alt + Y
<leemeng0x61> 哦！！
<leemeng0x61> windos
<leemeng0x61> windows
<ugoub> 其他人都用WIndows
<ugoub> :-D
<ugoub> Gnome下 Ctrl + Alt + Delete   可以注销
<leemeng0x61> 没这样搞过
<leemeng0x61> 基本是C_A_num
<liemehoc> gnome3.8的注销在哪里
<ugoub> alt F2   logout？（我用Classical）
<liemehoc> ugoub: 命令未找到
<ugoub> ctrl + alt + delete
<ugoub> GNOME 3 右上角 有 logout选项啊。
<ugoub> liemehoc: 
<liemehoc> ugoub: 只有关机和重启
<liemehoc> ugoub: gnome3.8
<ugoub> liemehoc: 不会吧。我刚刚去GNOME 3 试了试，估计那不是3.8吧。唉，更不上时代啦。
<ugoub> 还是Classical好，交互上。
<liemehoc> 搞不懂gnome的逻辑   引导大家不要切换用户？
<iMadper> liemehoc: 按住alt, 再点右上角试试看.
<iMadper> liemehoc: 我猜的.
<ugoub> liemehoc: 让你再终端切换吧。
<iMadper> ugoub: 终端切换的那条命令很长的
<iMadper> ugoub: 反正我是记不住
<liemehoc> iMadper: 关机变挂起
<iMadper> liemehoc: 那你试试看别的组合~ lol~
<ugoub> iMadper: 我的意思是 打开图形界面的一个终端，sudo login
<liemehoc> iMadper: 算了   无力吐槽gnome
<iMadper> liemehoc: 有啥好吐嘈的? 你在google搜索了吗?
<liemehoc> iMadper: 用gnome就是不想在这些地方浪费时间
<liemehoc> iMadper: end user是不开终端的
<ugoub> 友情推荐：http://media-ice.musicradio.com/ClassicFMMP3.m3u
<iMadper> liemehoc: 谁让你开终端了? 
<liemehoc> iMadper: 打个比方
<liemehoc> iMadper: 意思是不符合直觉的设计
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 长这么大, 从没切换过用户...
<huntxu> iMadper: su沒用過？
<iMadper> huntxu: su -c 就用过
<liemehoc> iMadper: 不一定切换用户   有时候只是需要relogin
<huntxu> iMadper: 那也算，sudo都算
<iMadper> liemehoc: 还有这种需求...
<iMadper> huntxu: 不算.
<liemehoc> 每次都systemctl restart gdm不合适吧
<huntxu> liemehoc: 你都logout+login和，和restart gdm也沒多大區別了
<huntxu> iMadper: 臨時權限發生改變的，都算的嘛
<liemehoc> huntxu: ？
<liemehoc> huntxu: gnome3.8没有提供logout的方法啊
<huntxu> 不懂，我不用gnome
<liemehoc> huntxu: restart gdm是无奈好不好
<iMadper> huntxu: arch又来玩我们了
<iMadper> huntxu: wtf!
<huntxu> iMadper: 誰玩了 =.=
<iMadper> huntxu: 你升级了吗?
<huntxu> iMadper: 升了啊
<huntxu> iMadper: 你說filesystem？無壓力啊 =.=
<iMadper> huntxu: 今天?
<liemehoc> https://www.archlinux.org/news/binaries-move-to-usrbin-requiring-update-intervention/
<^k^> liemehoc ⇪ ti: Arch Linux - News: Binaries move to /usr/bin requiring update intervention
<iMadper> huntxu: 我超级多包要卸载
<huntxu> iMadper: [2013-06-02 21:54] [PACMAN] upgraded filesystem (2013.03-2 -> 2013.05-2)
<huntxu> iMadper: 讓你用aur哈哈
<liemehoc> 折腾死了
<iMadper> huntxu: 不光aur. 我的grub, 是0.97
<huntxu> iMadper: 從來我在aur上需要的包，都是手動build然後加到自己的repo
<huntxu> iMadper: 我的grub也是，自己找了個grub-legacy處理下就行
<iMadper> huntxu: 等公司陪的i7笔记本到手, 我就换gentoo
<huntxu> iMadper: 沒啥區別 =.=
<iMadper> huntxu: 为啥?
<huntxu> iMadper: 你可以選擇把arch的包全手工一次
<liemehoc> iMadper: abs
<iMadper> liemehoc: abs没有gentoo方便的
<huntxu> iMadper: 唯一的區別在gentoo有use flags，但你自己看著調整編譯參數也行的
<iMadper> huntxu: 对呀, 所以明显没有gentoo方便呀
<huntxu> iMadper: 而且對于大多數包來講，可以調整的範圍比較小就是了
<iMadper> huntxu: 时不时折腾我一次... aur
<hceasy> 这里聊天有记录不是 ？
<iMadper> hceasy: 是.
<hceasy> 好像还能从网上搜到。 
<iMadper> hceasy: 是.
<huntxu> pacman -Sl hunt|grep installed|wc -l
<huntxu> 57
<huntxu> pacman -Qq|wc -l
<huntxu> 425
<huntxu> iMadper: ^
<hceasy> iMadper: 你是机器人？
<iMadper> madper@Madper ~ % pacman -Qq|wc -l
<iMadper> 1862
<iMadper>  
<hceasy> iMadper: 新来的 ？
<liemehoc> debian 有类似pkgbuild的东西吗
<iMadper> hceasy: 恩, 我新来的
<liemehoc> 想换debian了
<hceasy> iMadper: 新来的机器人？？？？
<iMadper> hceasy: 不是, 我是真人.
<hceasy> 呵呵。。。 昨天下午被喝茶了。
<huntxu> iMadper: 你怎麽裝上那麽多包的 =.=
<iMadper> huntxu: yaourt *
<ggarlic> 机器人喝茶
<iMadper> huntxu: sudo pacman -S *
 * Pudge_ oh yeah， debian 出3.9 kernel了
<hceasy> 这个网站让屏蔽   ？？
<hceasy> 为何我的朋友上不来。 
<huntxu> hceasy: 鐵觀音麽
<hceasy> huntxu: 国宝随身带铁观音 ？  
<huntxu> hceasy: 我問茶葉是啥而已
<hceasy> 这里的信息被加密 ？
<hceasy> 如果私聊的话。。
<hceasy> 感觉哪儿都不安全。。草。 
<liemehoc> hceasy: 明文的   自己抓包看
<hceasy> 私聊也明文 ？
<huntxu> hceasy: 用ssl還是能接受的
<hceasy> 怎么加 ？
<leemeng0x61> pacman -Qq|wc -l 908
<hceasy> https？
<huntxu> hceasy: 端口7000
<hceasy> 我用的是网页。 
<huntxu> hceasy: 公開頻道有logbot的，就低調點就是了
<huntxu> hceasy: 網頁不懂 =.=
<hceasy> exit
<hceasy> quit
<leemeng0x61>    /  q
 * gfrog_away 今天终于没神曲了。
 * leemeng0x61 you are!
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 全部重装双系统后，只能进win7,怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443335 一部台式机，640G单硬盘，原来安装了XP和mint9，有grub双系统菜单，正常 使用了4年多。 最近决定重新安装双系统。先使用光盘安装win7 32位旗舰版（非ghost安装）， 随后使用Live U盘，安装mint13,还是使用原
<huntxu> yunfan: python運行時怎麽調整filesystem encoding
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: roylez 早
<imtxc> jyf: 早
<imtxc> huntxu: 胡须早
<huntxu> ggarlic: 貴司這麽人性化？
<iwii> http://www.ostools.net/apidocs/apidoc?api=ruby-1.9.3-core
<^k^> iwii ⇪ t: 在线文档-ruby-1.9.3-core
<iwii> http://www.ostools.net/uploads/apidocs/ruby-1.9.3-core/Encoding.html#method-c-default_external
<^k^> iwii ⇪ ti: Class: Encoding (Ruby 1.9.3) 
<ggarlic> huntxu: 有一两个组刚才开早会通知的，，还没有官方邮件通知
<iwii> http://code.ijinshan.com/
<^k^> iwii ... ⇪ 金山卫士开源计划 {v11.08.8.0}开源卫士社区 源代码下载
<yunfan> huntxu: 看 sys包 里面有调整encoding的 filesystem有encoding么？
<jyf> imtxc: hmm
<huntxu> yunfan: 沒見到有set函數 =.=
<imtxc> yunfan: jyf 哪个是熊猫哥？
<jyf> imtxc: 你可双启动 我可双账户
<imtxc> jyf: 双熊猫啊
<imtxc> freeflying: freeflying_ 双自由飞翔
<jyf> imtxc: 飞
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 应用程序无法输入认证密码，su命令提示认证失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443339 今天用chown命令改了/usr的所有者玩玩（ Code: chown -R root /usr ），然后发现很多程序都开始报错，而且在用软件包更改系统的操作时，不能输入当前用户的密码，直接显示认证失败然后闪退，然后
<icesword> 有东北狗在吗， 该回家肏你妈了。
<luciad> @icesword 请不要在这里挑起地域仇恨
<jyf> luciad: 你没看到他跑了
<luciad> @jyf 没注意到！
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 你咋老away
<gfrog_away> adam8157: away = A Way to Avoid Yack
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 啧啧
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 叮咚
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • emacs突然不能使用fcitx了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443340 不知道为啥，突然就不能输入中文了。。求助啊。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dreamszl — 2013-06-04 12:26
<adam8157> freeflying_: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/232747
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 行货低价：lenovo ThinkPad X1 Carbon 3443-8CC 碳纤维版 14寸 超极本（i5/4GB/128GB） 6999元包邮_京东商城优惠_笔记本电脑_什么值得买
<ofan> 壕
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • RGB -> CMYK http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443341 convert FILE_PATH_A -profile sRGB_ICC_PATH -profile CMYK_ICC_PATH FILE_PATH_B 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2013-06-04 13:00
<roylez> imtxc: 渣
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求解ubuntu开机进入很慢的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443342 ubuntu在输入密码后 会卡一会儿才能进入桌面 和刚装的时候差别太大了 有没有办法能查看开机启动的程序或者有没有优化开机的程序 新手求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 aijiemo — 2013-06-04 13:06
<adam8157> roylez: nnnd, vpn老掉
<adam8157> roylez: 上个网都不安生
<yunfan> adam8157: 今天35号
<adam8157> yunfan: 一直都不稳定
<leijian> 有没有好的vpn推荐啊，之前用的tenacy不给力了
<yunfan> 前途不大 只好考虑自己搭建了
<adam8157> yunfan: linode忒贵
<yunfan> adam8157: 几个人合租
<yunfan> 现在流量x10了 额
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 帽帽有官方代理，lol
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 那个真是稳定啊
<nyfair> 绿帽子官方代理？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 必须的，有IT天天看着呢。
<yunfan> adam8157: 说不定是有合作的 据说商业公司 尤其是外企的vpn是有打招呼的 
<adam8157> yunfan: 这个正常
<yunfan> adam8157: 怪只怪贵司不搞这个 要不然 让麒麟的人帮忙打个招呼还不容易
<sjd_zeus> 有百度的在吗？
<adam8157> http://game.163.com/special/jianzheng_60/
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 人，不能永远消失_《见证》系列专题第60期_网易游戏频道
<nyfair> adam8157: 都开眼看世界了怎么还看网易养猪场？
<yunfan> 养猪养鸡种水稻
<yunfan> pongba昨天有个女的来征婚 超多回复
<ugoub> 在其他地方 我确实没有看到这则信息，震撼啊。
<yunfan> 什么信息
 * jyf 各地性息？ ugoub
<ugoub> 上面哪个网易信息
<roylez> adam8157: 那必须的啊
<roylez> adam8157: 你是不是都忘了你哪国人了？
<yunfan> roylez: 你是哪国的？
<maplebeats> adam8157: 早蛋
<maplebeats> roylez: 早席
<maplebeats> 草蛋，草席
<roylez> adam8157: .
<adam8157> roylez: .
<roylez> adam8157: 往上看3行
<adam8157> roylez: 我也不是城管啊
<roylez> adam8157: 我没说要你管
<adam8157> roylez: 过些天共享下ss-server... vpn老断烦死了, 就当白买了
<roylez> adam8157: 我网上乱找来的
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 说实话有些担心他那边记我的密码
<yunfan> roylez: 用hashsum
<roylez> yunfan: 不好记
<jusss> Pudge_: .
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<adam8157> roylez: 架到dooloo上好了
<roylez> adam8157: 懒得弄，一大把的事情要做
 * nyfair 搭车求dooloo牌vpn
<adam8157> roylez: 给咱个login? 0_0
<jusss> roylez: 同求ssh
<roylez> 出钱，20块一个月
 * nyfair 表示轮子都没这么黑啊
<jusss> roylez: 20日元？
<roylez> nyfair: 哦，黄金圣女给照片和三围资料就好
<roylez> jusss: 软妹币
<nyfair> roylez: 机房在哪里？
<roylez> nyfair: 日本
<jusss> nyfair: linode 日本
<adam8157> roylez: ...太伤感情了
<nyfair> roylez: tokyo?
<roylez> nyfair: 恩
<jusss> nyfair: 方便下tokyo hot
<roylez> nyfair: 东京都
<nyfair> 哦，可以考虑，今年萌战去刷票卖钱
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 请帮忙看下为什么会多出这标着日期的一页？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443347 代码如下： Quote: \documentclass[12pt]{article} \usepackage{CJK} \begin{document} \begin{CJK*}{UTF8}{gbsn} \title{QIAGEN RNA isolation handbook} \author{Rubisco} \today \maketitle \end{CJK*} \end{document} 输出是这样的：
<^k^>  统计信息: 发表于 由 Rubisco — 2013-06-04 14:37
<jusss> nyfair: 萌站？
<nyfair> jusss: 萌战
<jusss> nyfair: 什么东东
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 2ch 。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 一群死宅。
<nyfair> jusss: 就是各路富二代死宅没事干扔钱的比赛
<jusss> 我搜下
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 还要扔钱？
<nyfair> 本质上是投票，但类似国内选秀节目，有钱就买票刷呗
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不会吧……
<nyfair> 花了钱，最终受益的也不是自己
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 果然死宅的钱容易赚。
<nyfair> 死宅的战斗力远不如腐女，我做过代购生意的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 难道还有腐女专版的萌战？
<nyfair> 死宅也就买点本子撸，撑死弄个抱枕玩玩
<gfrog_away> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 塞巴斯酱肯定会秒杀的。
 * gfrog_away 酷啪啪今天好安静。
<hzform> linux平台下的C语言和win的有那些区别呀？
<nyfair> 基本没有区别，缺了点windows api而已
<hzform> 那个头文件之类的有区别吗？
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女你平时都玩啥啊
<jusss> hzform: 有
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<nyfair> roylez: 主席你不能污蔑我，我一直战斗在和腐女对抗的最前线
<nyfair> hzform: 少了windows.h
<hzform> ！！那我在写程序的时候，应该include哪些对应的头文件呀？有指南之类的书吗？
<roylez> tenzu: 教授收了这只腐女吧
<tenzu> roylez: 不能收，收了我会受到各种影响
<nyfair> hzform: 你用到啥自己还不清楚吗
<nyfair> hzform: 貌似有的ide有自动添加头文件的功能
<hzform> nyfair:linux平台下除了没有windows.h，其他的都一样？
<yunfan> roylez: 记原文 每次生成啊 我的gmail密码就是这样 不过每次重装android就悲剧了 手动输入那些
<jusss> nyfair: 最近有啥剧场版
<jusss> nyfair: 动漫
<airead> jusss, Q
<nyfair> jusss: 你喜欢什么类型的？
<jusss> airead: q看了
<jusss> nyfair: 啥类型也行，
 * nyfair 表示eva系列从没看过
<nyfair> jusss: 忍者乱太郎
<jusss> nyfair: 为啥不是凹凸曼
<nyfair> jusss: 高铁侠
<nyfair> jusss: 国产输出日本的力作
<jusss> nyfair: …
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ……
<jusss> 又到夏天
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] linux 下不是用 unistd.h 之类的头文件吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 需要包含的头文件，用 man 来查看。
<jusss> …
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 比如要使用 inet_pton 这个函数，你就 man inet_pton ，看看它在哪个头文件里。随用随包含就可以。
<jusss> 我的8g优盘格式成ext3后怎么才6.8g
<jusss> 那1g多被谁吃了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ext 系列分区好像有保留空间。
<^k^> 人机合一说:man 3 inet_pton
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那些保留空间是只有 root 权限的用户才可以使用的。
<jusss> 那也太大了吧，吃了我1g
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 可以设定成不保留。
 * gfrog_away 商务休闲是怎么个着装？ adam8157 roylez MeaCulpa 
<jusss> 在mkfs时设定？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 就是 roylez 那样
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 求真相
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 背影你不是见过了
<nyfair> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i228722
<nyfair> 这人丧心病狂，难道不知道反向是犯罪么
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/7950/reserved-space-for-root-on-a-filesystem-why
<^k^> UbuntuTalk[啊呜虫] ⇪ ti: Reserved space for root on a filesystem - why? - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange
<gfrog_away> adam8157: T恤裤衩人字拖？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 用 tune2fs 调整。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 就算是文件系统已经建好了，也可以调整的。
<nyfair> gfrog_away: 这是标准休闲装，哪里商务了
<gfrog_away> nyfair: 所以俺求教啊。真心儿的。
<nyfair> 最简单的就休闲西装呗
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 商务着装，参考 MIB 。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http://www.guokr.com/article/202145/
<^k^> UbuntuTalk[啊呜虫] ... ⇪ 你知道“黑衣人”的真实来历吗？ | 微科幻主题站 | 果壳网 科技有意思
<jusss> 哦
<jusss> mib？
<jusss> 磁盘可以没有分区和分区表，整
<jusss> 个一个 loop
<jusss> 这在 u 盘上尤其是可行的，事实上很多 u 盘
<jusss> 在买来的时候正是一个纯粹的 loop device --
<jusss> 如果它本来就只是一个存储文件的仓库的
<jusss> 话，没有必要存在一个 mbr。
<jusss> 当然这样的东西不能用来安装操作系统，楼
<jusss> 主既然打算做成 ext3，大概是预备安装一个
<jusss> linux 在上面的，那么就需要一个 mbr。
<jusss> 页首
<nyfair> 双宝斗恶魔
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 很多 U 盘买来的时候是一个纯粹的 loop device ？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我怎么感觉买来的 u 盘一般是已经分区好了的呢？而且通常是 fat32 。
<jusss> 输出了
<jusss> 输入法出毛病了，直接把复制的给贴出来了，破android
<jusss> 我格式化u盘后提示u盘没有一个分区表
<jusss> 然后就百度了下
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 简单半长袖衬衫，休闲西服裤
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我又回来了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443349 各位兄弟姐妹，我又回来了，时隔9个月，我又站在ubuntu的论坛里，高兴啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 mswwjick — 2013-06-04 15:12
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 休闲皮鞋，袜子要深色的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 为什么要深色的？
<jusss> loop device不是很明白
<jusss> 字符设备 块设备
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] loop device 用 mount -o loop 挂载。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] “In Unix-like operating systems, a loop device, vnd (vnode disk), or lofi (loopback file interface) is a pseudo-device that makes a file accessible as a block device.”
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 一样也没有。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 我连皮鞋都不趁。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: ...
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 你平时上班只穿tee？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: T恤裤衩洞洞鞋
<huntxu> ....
<jusss> 那硬盘是个块设备？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 长裤党表示自己一直是穿牛仔裤的。
 * adam8157 同没有皮鞋和衬衫
 * gfrog_away 似乎可以买条牛仔裤穿穿了。
 * adam8157 现在的装束是T恤短牛仔款洞洞鞋
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 在办公室穿洞洞鞋舒服啊, 握手
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 裤衩就裤衩，搞神马短牛仔款
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 商务休闲搭牛仔裤会怪怪的
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 这个。。。
<eexpress> Intel Corporation Ivy Bridge Graphics Controller 没更清晰的型号了。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: huntxu 西装 领带 牛仔短裤, 白袜子, 解放鞋
<adam8157> 赛高
<eexpress> 那些hd 4000 怎么看的
<eexpress> 蛋蛋朵，你又有空了
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 。。。。
<adam8157> eexpress: lspci可以联网查你晓得伐
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 到 intel 的网站上去看。
<adam8157> eexpress: 还有个subid你晓得伐
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 渣神
<eexpress> 还可联网啊
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 肿么连？
<eexpress> 高级。给我看看
<eexpress> 破噶嘛
<eexpress> 咋看。蛋蛋赶紧说
<gfrog_away> adam8157: dns。。。 牛逼
<adam8157> eexpress: -Q
<gfrog_away> eexpress: man里写了 -q
<adam8157> eexpress: 不man的你
<eexpress> 写全。
<eexpress> 哪里一个参数就够，查显卡
<jusss> 围观神被rtfm
<eexpress> 显得你们都查过？
<adam8157> eexpress: 对我来说是吃饭的家伙
<jusss> eexpress: 你被呵呵了
<adam8157> eexpress: 呵呵
 * gfrog_away 我这加Q不加Q没区别。
<eexpress> 是吧。写全啊
<jusss> eexpress: 呵呵
<adam8157> ggarlic: 对dang忠诚老实的态度有没有写啊, 记得西电有的
<eexpress> 破蛋蛋啊。没信息呢
<eexpress> 不能忽悠
<adam8157> eexpress: -Qvvv
<eexpress> 可是，没hd 3000 4000这样的信息嘛
 * polarice 大家好
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 我这加不加Q真心没区别啊。是说明本地数据库里有？
<adam8157> eexpress: 写了几代了吧
<adam8157> gfrog_away: Q不管本地
<eexpress> 3rd Gen
<\rs> adam8157: 什麽subid?
<eexpress> 都3代
<eexpress> 有啥用处？
<adam8157> \rs: sub id嘛
<adam8157> \rs: pci的
<\rs> adam8157: 高端不動
<adam8157> eexpress: 自己去查对应哪个 =,=
<eexpress> Subsystem: Dell Device 054c
<eexpress> Subsystem: Lenovo Device 5003
<eexpress> 这啥用都没
<eexpress> 蛋蛋，你又忽悠
<\q> adam8157: 有沒有玩過lxc，搞簡單penetration test靠譜不？
<adam8157> eexpress: intel给oem的subid看不出来的
<eexpress> 难道兼容机才可以看到？
<imtxc> adam8157: hi
<adam8157> \q: lxc这方面很弱啊... 往sys里面随便写
<imtxc> eexpress: 神
<adam8157> \q: 实现不完整的, 随便夺权
<eexpress> imtxc: 有好事？
<eexpress> nnnd 我觉得这显卡，有些不对。
<imtxc> eexpress: 木有啊
<\q> adam8157: 比如說玩https://www.pentesterlab.com/上面一些iso
<^k^> \q ... ⇪ PentesterLab.com - Learn Penetration Testing: The Right Way
<eexpress> 没果冻效果。
<eexpress> 开不出缩放效果
<imtxc> 我去 有人呵呵神
<adam8157> qsun: 你拿虚拟机玩吧, lxc现在千疮百孔呢
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 你到底 away 了没
<gfrog_away> imtxc: .
<eexpress> 忽悠蛋蛋嘛。 imtxc 派你去扁他
<imtxc> eexpress: 他有帽子， ban 我还不是分分钟的
<adam8157> \q: ^^ 发错了
<sjd_zeus> 有人玩MUD吗？
<imtxc> 应该给咱们正派争取一顶帽子啊 cc freeflying happyaron 
<eexpress> imtxc: 放心，他现在没。lol
<\q> adam8157: google i/o直播這種拿T恤的活動你們也不參加？
 * eexpress 要看显卡型号啊。
<eexpress> 安装hardinfo去
<eexpress> nnnd
<imtxc> \q: 哪里
<adam8157> \q: 去年的去过, 去了五道口办公室, 大晚上热死个人, 现场都是一些搞互联网和android的娃娃, 没意思
<imtxc> \q: 求领T恤
<adam8157> eexpress: lshw-gtk
<yunfan> adam8157: 可惜他们赚钱
<\q> adam8157: 今年的特色是投影的機器前僕後繼的goagent接連換
<eexpress> 一样的信息。
<eexpress> 带gtk也只是前端。
<yunfan> eexpress: 买了什么
<eexpress> 本本
<imtxc> eexpress: 什么好本本啊
<eexpress> 没显得这么流畅
<eexpress> 没缩放，没果冻。
<imtxc> ...
<eexpress> 只有点点神灯效果
<yunfan> tmd 买个风扇 从苏州街那发货 到现在还没收到
<yunfan> 这坑爹的圆通 还不如我坐地铁过去拿
<yunfan> eexpress: 多少钱 什么型号
<eexpress> 没风扇
<eexpress> xps 14
<imtxc> eexpress: 什么神灯
<eexpress> compiz神灯嘛
<imtxc> o o o o
<yunfan> eexpress: 没事买这干嘛？
<yunfan> 酷我居然提供aac格式的音乐下载了
<imtxc> yunfan: 不是传说都要收费了么
<yunfan> imtxc: 亩产还万斤呢 
<eexpress> 你买风扇，自己装机的，当然不理解
<imtxc> yunfan: 是xiami放的卫星？
<adam8157> huntxu: 端午怎么休市?
<yunfan> imtxc: i've no idea
<yunfan> eexpress: 我只是好奇你为毛要败家而已
<yunfan> 你现在都已经成为最高境界的 codeless coder了
<imtxc> yunfan: 我以为你买的是吹人用的风扇
<huntxu> adam8157: 周末到周三全休
<yunfan> imtxc: 我又不去西游记剧组演黄风怪 为何要买吹人的风扇？
<yunfan> huntxu: 好爽
<huntxu> adam8157: 有内幕？
<adam8157> huntxu: 8-12啊
<eexpress> 在你，这才叫败家。lol
<huntxu> adam8157: 有啥问题
<imtxc> ///
<adam8157> huntxu: 10号为啥休?
<yunfan> 我就买个风扇 还送硅脂 才30来快 怎么败家
<huntxu> adam8157: 不为啥，貌似之前也都是这么安排的啊 =.=
<adam8157> huntxu: 我的股票分红, 好奇登记日和除权日差好多天
<huntxu> adam8157: 好像就是按国务院指导的放假日子放假，周末属于正常休市
<adam8157> huntxu: 10号呢?
 * imtxc 隐约感觉到壕又浮出水面了。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 10号明显属于指导的放假日子啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 忽然想起来你是ti的？
<eexpress> 蛋蛋有股票？
<imtxc> yunfan: 山东德州
<huntxu> adam8157: 反正把多的三天加上，应该就差不多吧
<imtxc> yunfan: ti 的是 onlylove
<yunfan> imtxc: 是啊 端午不发点扒鸡么
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你呢
<imtxc> yunfan: 我无业
<yunfan> imtxc: 那是 imadper
<adam8157> huntxu: 哦, 我还想着登记了, 然后卖了, 然后再除权 哈哈哈哈
<huntxu> adam8157: 噗
<imtxc> yunfan: imadper 在帽子了 前几天还很委婉的炫耀新配的本子呢
<adam8157> huntxu: 我想太美了
<huntxu> adam8157: 今年有分红多的股么 >.<
<yunfan> imtxc: 多半是ee给配的
<adam8157> huntxu: cmbchina 10股送6块三
<huntxu> adam8157: 股价多少？
<imtxc> eexpress: 求送淘汰下来的本儿
<adam8157> huntxu: 13.75
<huntxu> adam8157: 5%，良心企业啊。。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 我同事有个via上网本 你要拿去研究不
<adam8157> huntxu: 你再看看市盈率和净资产
<imtxc> yunfan: 上网本就不玩了。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 号码
<yunfan> 呵呵
<adam8157> huntxu: 如果长线的话没问题的
<adam8157> h
<adam8157> huntxu: 600036
<yunfan> 最近风扇坏 家里只好用rpi
<yunfan> 昨天前同事又送了个rpi红版
<imtxc> 60036 google 第一个是这 暴跌60036_招商银行(600036)_股吧_金融界爱股
<gfrog_away> adam8157: huntxu grep 能只显示一个regex的分组么？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 什么意思
 * gfrog_away 不想awk啊。。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: cut
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 可以只显示一个
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 我用过
<yunfan> cut的 -d 不能上正则
<huntxu> adam8157: 市盈6.37 =.=
<gfrog_away> adam8157: `echo foobar | grep -o "foo(bar)"` == bar 之类的
<yunfan> 碰到 field之间是不定长的space或者tab就麻烦了
<adam8157> huntxu: 高?
<huntxu> adam8157: 低得离谱 =.=
<adam8157> huntxu: :)
<ghking> 大家好， 有人用过ipan for linux 吗
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕铛铛 huntxu 壕胡须 快帮忙。
<adam8157> huntxu: 短线的话就别买蓝筹, 长线可以考虑
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 我大概大学的时候搞过, 实在想不起来了
<huntxu> adam8157: 赶脚银行股不靠谱
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 啥叫只显示一个 =.=
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 今天酷啪啪竟然不在。
<eexpress> 炒股的，不能精心工作的。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: `echo foobar | grep -o "foo(bar)"` == bar 之类的 cc huntxu 
<eexpress> 想挣快钱
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 需要环视正则吧
<yunfan> sed -rn 's/foo(bar)/\1/p'
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 你想要grep foo后面的bar？
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 我猜grep可能搞不定分组这事。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: .
<eexpress> gfrog_away: yunfan说的替换，勉强你可用
<eexpress> 只是无通用性
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 然后又只想高亮后面那个bar？那是想把它弄出来
<yunfan> eexpress: 你不在乎长度的话 什么玩法都可以用gnu sed弄出来 反正我已经掌握t和b指令了
 * gfrog_away 我擦，二逼了，我没必要在正则里加那个foo
<ghking> 大家好， 有人用过ipan for linux 吗?
<huntxu> 噗。。。
<eexpress> 哪你要掌握p这些操作。 yunfan
<yunfan> eexpress: 当然你是在乎长度的 你喜欢短 所以用perl 哼哼
<eexpress> 剪贴板切来切去的。蛋疼
<eexpress> 你的切成几段了？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 就是re.findall("foo(bar)", "foobar")的效果啦。
<yunfan> 哪里有切来切去 胡说不是呢
<eexpress> 看来你没掌握sed
<huntxu> gfrog_away: python re不懂
<yunfan> sed是有个buffer 不断的 do_xx(buffer) 而已
<gfrog_away> huntxu: @_@ 不能吧。。
 * gfrog_away 不过换个正则就避开这问题了。 lol
<eexpress> 草。安装软件，真快。眼睛都闪晕，就装完了。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: print $1."\n" if (/foo(bar)/)
<huntxu> gfrog_away: echo  "foobar" |perl -ne 'print $1."\n" if (/foo(bar)/)'
<huntxu> gfrog_away: ^ 我觉得这个直观多了
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡乃肿么玩儿起perl了？
<yunfan> eexpress: 早上没吃餓晕的吧
<nyfair> 恭喜神，你安装软件的速度打败了99%的电脑，快点击XXX按钮发送到某不存在网站
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 本来我就用的perl啊
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 乃不是python党么？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: python那是上班非得用的
<yunfan> huntxu: 叛党
<huntxu> yunfan: 为了生活啊。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 竟然是perl党。 异教徒！
 * gfrog_away lol
<yunfan> huntxu: 毛 你用python赚钱 居然私下里偷偷用perl
<eexpress> huntxu: 那你最有优势，下次pl和py掐架，你当主席。
<yunfan> huntxu: 而且公然帮perl发展教徒 这不是叛党是什么
<nyfair> yunfan: 快去组成火刑架
<huntxu> yunfan: nyfair 乃们。。。
<eexpress> 我给你加op
<yunfan> nyfair: 火刑架便宜他了 下回ioccc比赛 罚他去人肉编译代码
<huntxu> yunfan: 我以前，会分开来用，除了文本还有需要正则的时候，用perl，计算的时候，用python
<huntxu> yunfan: perl的BigNum简直残渣。。。
<yunfan> 我已经全sed了
<yunfan> huntxu: py就这点好处了
<nyfair> yunfan: 那是神马，去年那个Akaza Akari?
<yunfan> nyfair: ioccc你不知道？额
<gfrog_away> huntxu: BigNum? 多大？ 要numpy那种？
<huntxu> yunfan: 中间搭个管道，perl先处理一遍数据，python算结果
<nyfair> yunfan: http://kanoha.org/2012/04/25/ioccc-results-and-akarin/%E6%97%A0%E6%A0%87%E9%A2%98/
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 貌似超了2**32就很慢...
<^k^> nyfair ⇪ t: 阿卡林啊 | KnH的秘密基地
<yunfan> huntxu: 和我用sed的思路一样 我在python里掉sed预处理日志 然后在python里倒腾
<huntxu> gfrog_away: float什么的更慢，我也不晓得为什么
<yunfan> 直接用py的正则 那就慢惨了
<yunfan> nyfair: http://www.ioccc.org/  去下载历年的获胜代码来看看
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ t: The International Obfuscated C Code Contest
<nyfair> yunfan: 我看过啊，所以记得akarin
<huntxu> yunfan: ioccc现在普遍都是画各种卡通为主啊
<nyfair> yunfan: 其他的在我兴趣外
<huntxu> yunfan: 没我大perl艺术感强，http://www.perlmonks.org/index.pl?node_id=384100
 * nyfair 觉得那个64kb比赛更NB
<^k^> huntxu ⇪ t: Propose.
<yunfan> nyfair: 只管卡通不管其他 这个阿姨要不得
<yunfan> 是 64k还是4k?
<yunfan> 对了 以前有个人做了个90k 的fps游戏 太狠了
<eexpress> 这种反应令镍转变为铜，并产生能量。
<yunfan> 镍变铜 磁性没了
<nyfair> http://www.displayhack.org/2012/the-great-demoscene-sourcecode-giveaway/
<^k^> nyfair ⇪ ti: The great demoscene sourcecode giveaway | Displayhack
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 镍变铜？ 这是肿么实现的？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助，U盘安装UBUNTU进入不了系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443352 我把U盘分区了，CDROM部分是win7的镜像，然后用软碟通做的UBUNTU启动U盘，电脑安装WIN7没有问题，用U盘安装UBUNTU，到重新启动这一步，启动的时候进入不了系统，在主板的界面上显示三行代码，原谅我的渣英语
<nyfair> 好像还有个啥370多字节的俄罗斯方块
<eexpress> 高科技啊。 冷聚变反应堆
<yunfan> nyfair: 但是那个游戏启动后会吃掉几百m内存
<eexpress> 要是铜，直接变成氢。那释放的能量，不可想象了。
<yunfan> 我估计纹理都是分形算出来的
<yunfan> eexpress: 你想得太多了 以前人家想元素表上移一位到现在还不行
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 你得先喂给丫多大能量才能让铜变氢？
<eexpress> 现在不就是？变了啊
<eexpress> 有希望了
 * yunfan 感觉ee要出家去炼丹 造黄金之类的
<yunfan> 给链接
<eexpress> 我会把你直接变成黄金的。
<yunfan> 我把你变成debian
<eexpress> http://jandan.net/2013/06/04/cold-fusion-reactor.html
<^k^> 人机合一说:都变成机器人
<eexpress> 没文化，debian不是纯元素
<yunfan> 额  你竟然选择jandan这么严肃的新闻来源!!
<^k^> 人机合一说:..
<eexpress> 你别看。你刺瞎自己的眼睛吧
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ...
<iMadper> .... 
<palomino|working> 5 hits combo
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<yunfan> 目前来看，冷聚变技术相当安全。阻碍它发展的一点为投入产出比。NASA的那台机器，融合镍与氢所需的能量，甚至大于反应所生产的结果。
<yunfan> 不知道nasa投入的能量多少 是不是动用了 国家点火工程
<eexpress> 为啥 iMadper 一来， roylez 就疯狂了。 palomino|working
<nyfair> 我还是先去度娘民科吧提升下智商
<yunfan> 果然 iMadper 是帽子家了
<iMadper> ....
<roylez> iMadper: 帽子
<nyfair> ntr
<eexpress> oops
<yunfan> nyfair: 不要灰心 昨天果壳还报道了一个民科 他在自然杂志上发了俩论文 只隔了三天 山东人
<yunfan> 不过他是个开金矿的 额
<iMadper> ... 
<yunfan> 民科还得有钱才行
<eexpress> roylez: 你是不是抓住了 iMadper 的啥把柄？
<palomino|working> 上帝欲使其灭亡，必先使其疯狂 eexpress 
<eexpress> palomino|working: 真文艺青年
<yunfan> eexpress: 应该是正面的把柄
<yunfan> 不过我总觉得是主席把柄被别人抓住了
<eexpress> 咋可能。明明是 roylez问 iMadper要挟，要帽子
<yunfan> 不然为毛 有人一进来 主席就激动得手舞足蹈乱打人呢
<eexpress> 。。。。。疯狂了。。。
<eexpress> 赶紧躲避
 * yunfan 完蛋
<eexpress> 这事情也可以刷屏。头次看到啊。
<iMadper> eexpress: sure!
<eexpress> lol
<eexpress> 平时没想到呢
<yunfan> roylez: 刷一下看看会不会被flood
<iMadper> yunfan: bu hui.
<yunfan> iMadper: 那 /me 这种呢
<iMadper> yunfan: hui
<eexpress> 那用户是 chanserv。
<eexpress> 笨 yunfan
<eexpress> 幸好刚才乐乐没醒。
<saimazoon> 大家好
<iMadper>  
<iMadper> /quit
<saimazoon> 我有问题想问问你们
<^k^> saimazoon:点点点.  16:41 
<jyf> eexpress: 如果是 一个op给另外一个人+o呢？
<eexpress> 房间得到的信息，nick字段也不是那op的
<eexpress> adam8157: 你喜欢牛肉不
<adam8157> eexpress: 可以, 更喜欢羊肉
<eexpress> 羊肉都假的啊。
<eexpress> ladygaga那披身上的肉，你喜欢不。
<eexpress> 不知道是啥肉
<roylez> iMadper: ....
<roylez> iMadper: +o
<jyf> 最近，一些学生已经开始学习一种名叫荧光假单胞菌的细菌，这种细菌是直接在核反应堆中成长的强大细菌，希望他们的研究能有所成就
<jyf> 这个细菌狠 可以改造下 作为核大战以后的食物来源
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<imtxc> 我了个去
<imtxc> yahoo呢？
<imtxc> 为嘛我的  flickr 登不进去了？哥的照片。。。。
<jyf> imtxc: 关了 哼哼
<yunfan> 刚才我的mosh连接都被干扰了一阵 
<zkl> a
<imtxc> yunfan: 今天过了干扰应该就小点了吧。。。。
<iMadper> test
<iMadper> hi
<iMadper> 大家好
<^k^> iMadper:点点点.  17:26 
<oneju> 好、
<iMadper> ^k^: thanks!
<yunfan> imtxc: 应该是墙的固有机制而已
<^k^> iMadper, 不要客气。  17:26 
<iMadper> ^k^: 你真聪明!
<xinchi> 今天肿么了？
<^k^> iMadper, 是的，我一个superintelligent机器人。  17:27 
<xinchi> yunfan, 今天什么被墙了？
<yunfan> 哦
<nyfair> 好多国外网盘被墙了
<yunfan> 防止被毒害
<oneju> 我gmail都登陆不上
 * gfrog_away bash啊，循环慢出翔了。
<iMadper> 新的dunst很不错.
 * iMadper adobe-cjk字体, 就然是32bit only的...
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 字体还有32位和64位之分？
<huntxu> adam8157: 我想让左边屏幕做awesome的screen 1，右边的先，有无可能
<adam8157> huntxu: 右边的先?
<huntxu> adam8157: 因为我把大屏放座位左边了 =.=
<ugoub> 我中午还上了gmail的
<adam8157> huntxu: 用xrandr设置左右
<huntxu> adam8157: awesome的screen count不是从左到右的吗
<iMadper> huntxu: awesome怎么知道左右? 左右是你xrandr设置的
<adam8157> huntxu: 那你用xrandr设置好左右就好了
<huntxu> adam8157: 我现在想让左右正常，大屏在左本在右，但是本的screen count是1，大屏是2
<iMadper> huntxu: 你可以反过来设置. 但是, 你用起来会很蛋疼. 
<adam8157> huntxu: 哦 当然可以啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 我现在为了让本screen count是1，得把大屏设置成right-of LVDS1，但是这样反向了
<adam8157> huntxu: 主屏幕设置成s=2就好
<huntxu> adam8157: 我现在就是不想这样反向者用 =.=
<adam8157> huntxu: xrandr啊!!!
<huntxu> adam8157: 主屏幕设置是哪项？
<yunfan> 为何安装mplayer的时候需要安装 libgsm 这个太离谱了
<huntxu> adam8157: primary?
<huntxu> adam8157: 早说。。。
<huntxu> yunfan: 这有什么离谱的，fedora上装ipython还依赖texlive-base
<huntxu> yunfan: minimal installation还不带tar
<huntxu> #每日一黑
<yunfan> huntxu: texlive是个大坑 
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu13无法上网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443357 台式机ubuntu13.04+win7双系统，ubuntu下有线无线都无法连接，但是无线网卡搜索安卓手机的无线热点可以连接，也能上网~~~这个bug也太坑爹了吧~~求解决办法，手机流量不够啊~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 想飞的水手 — 2013-06-04 17:35
<yunfan> huntxu: 我记得我编译个i3 是个很小的wm 结果要生成文档需要texlive 结果最后依赖一起下下来 需要200M!
<nyfair> libgsm可以作为optional依赖啊，很正常
<huntxu> adam8157: 靠，不行，我还是反过来用算了，反正其实awesome里的screen是循环的
<nyfair> 当然要我自己编译的话，mplayer只有三个依赖，vdpau ffmpeg libass
<adam8157> huntxu: --right-of
<nyfair> 而ffmpeg什么依赖都没有
<adam8157> huntxu: 或者你用arandr, 就都清楚了
<huntxu> adam8157: 我的意思就是设了--right-of，但其实大屏幕在左手边，感觉很别扭
<adam8157> huntxu: =,=
<huntxu> adam8157: 我想大屏幕在左边，然后用left-of，然后awesome仍然认为右边的是第一个 =.=
<huntxu> roylez: ^ 忘了你也用
<yunfan> huntxu: 不带tar太2了吧
<yunfan> nyfair: 问题是你有啥功能用到gsm ?
<iMadper> http://photo.weibo.com/2154015873/wbphotos/large/mid/3585481558116840/pid/8063ac81jw1e5c3vxitrzg20sg0oata3      <==== 太深了!!!
<yunfan> nyfair: 难道是看电影时候暂停 截图然后上传到某图床 获取url 最后走短信发给好友？
<iMadper> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/8063ac81jw1e5c3vxitrzg20sg0oata3.gif   <=== 直接图片的版本. 
<yunfan> iMadper: 果然是框架黑
<iMadper> yunfan: libgsm能解码... 
<iMadper> yunfan: 如果你希望支持更多的音频格式, 可能就需要libgsm了
<yunfan> iMadper: 原来是 gstream的缩写
<yunfan> 我以为是 GSM通信呢
<iMadper> yunfan: 恩, 我看见你说短信, 我就猜到你是想成这个了....
<yunfan> iMadper: 你的缓存还够
<tryit> 如何编写交互式的脚本，比如在脚本中调用gdb，最后停在gdb的prompt上
<tryit> 哈，知道了exec gdb
<nyfair> yunfan: 你把这个和gstreamer那个渣渣弄混了吧
<nyfair> 这个库是支持以前一些旧的语音通话协议的
<huntxu> adam8157: 貌似接上大屏之后鼠标在小屏上变快了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我在设置CVS时，export CVSROOT="/home/joe/cvsroot/" 怎么执行不成功啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443361 系统提示： root@machao:~# export CVSROOT = "/home/machao/cvsroot/" -bash: export: `=': 不是有效的标识符 -bash: export: `/home/machao/cvsroot/': 不是有效的标识符 不能执行成功？这是咋回事啊？我用的是Ubunt
<yunfan> nyfair: 阿姨果然战斗力惊人
<adam8157> roylez: huntxu yunfan 受够了gbk编码的zip压缩包了   https://github.com/adam8157/scripts/commit/384e5f96aed501ce9c0c6c83409ba9a923ccc5c2
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: extract: convert filename enc after extracting zip · 384e5f9 · adam8157/scripts · GitHub
<nyfair> adam8157: 永远不要使用zip，7z rar tar什么都好
<adam8157> nyfair: 下来的字幕包就是这样
<yunfan> 尼玛 我刚想给阿蛋发解决方案
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] windows 下，还是 zip 最方便。
<yunfan> 昨天我找tty资料翻到vimcn社区那个依云mm的blog 她有个py脚本专解决zip的gbk编码的
<nyfair> winrar不方便？
<yunfan> nyfair: 你要多跟人家学习学习 不要老腐 也要出点工具
<nyfair> yunfan: 我有写啊，然后有个德国佬第二天就嚷嚷着问我要源代码
<yunfan> nyfair: 你写的多半是啪啦腐女漫画网站的图片视频 然后拼凑成一个完整资料的吧
<yunfan> 扒啦
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] winrar 正版的太少。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 7z 则是普及度不够高。
<yunfan> 等我去找那个脚本
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 虽然这两个家伙可以互相解压对方的文件。
<yunfan> 是这个  http://lilydjwg.is-programmer.com/posts/16293.html
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 如果要是往 linux 下传文件，用 7z 就可以了。
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ t: Linux 下 zip 文件名乱码解决 - 依云's Blog
<yunfan> 能解决gbk应该搞得定gb18030
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] https://github.com/vx13/pytoolkits/blob/master/pyuntar.py
<^k^> UbuntuTalk[啊呜虫] ⇪ t: pytoolkits/pyuntar.py at master · vx13/pytoolkits · GitHub
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这个玩意儿是相反的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 从 tar 包中解压中文文件的。
<lainme> 7z现在很多软件支持了吧。winrar似乎就有
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不过，这类脚本总是麻烦嘛。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 是啊。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我刚才也说来， winrar 和 7z 可以互相解压对方的压缩包。
<nyfair> winrar正版不正版有啥重要？反正unrar的license完全没问题，而rar你不买其实也就每次打开时弹个可以关掉的窗口
<yunfan> 其实我想知道 如何从一堆乱码的中文目录中选取某一个
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] zsh 可以不停 tab 。
<nyfair> zip这种，你写个脚本折腾gbk，一会儿换个人来说要解决big5，然后还有shift-jis
<yunfan> 比如经常bt下下来一个目录 全部都是乱码
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] bash 的话……同求教。
<yunfan> 你想要的是选取某一个而已
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那怎么不说 linux 下的 tar 包呢？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 难道 tar 包拿到 windows 下解压不会乱码吗？
<yunfan> 我想过有没有可能 ls 带个选项 加上inode
<yunfan> 这样只现实目标的串
<yunfan> 或者带个 offset的选项 只现实第N个文件名
<yunfan> 这样也可以曲线救国
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 命令行下，用 ranger 算了。
<yunfan> 你为毛老躲在ubuntutalk后面
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 深入敌后:雷神战争 军衔武器装备能力解锁办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443363 进入游戏后，控制台输入： net_allowcheats 1 开启作弊模式 g_maxproficiency 1 最高军衔解锁一切武器装备能力 可能是火星了点，不过对这个UBUNTU上难得的大作还是要说一下的， 单机可和计算机对抗，
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 因为懒得挂 irc 。
<nyfair> 有的人总喜欢折腾自己不懂的东西，比如gnome连个汉字都不认还来搞cjk，日文都不会说的中国人要fork onscripter
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这个也不是喜欢不喜欢的问题。
<yunfan> 所以我比较喜欢日本开发者
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 就算是不喜欢，有了那个需求，也只能硬着头皮去做。
<yunfan> 他们经常因为解决自己的需求而顺带解决了我国的需求 额
<yunfan> cjk是连在一块的 哈哈
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 台湾……
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 越南……
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不知道阿拉伯人有没有这方面的问题，编码方面的。
<yunfan> 我发现经常有日本的高手出来解决个问题 但是为毛平时又不知道呢
<yunfan> 基本都不知道这些大牛
<yunfan> 难道他们都用的英文nick
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 因为那些家伙太宅了吗？
<yunfan> 这跟灾应该没关系吧
<nyfair> fribidi不就是那边折腾出来的么？
<nyfair> 由右往左的
<nyfair> 貌似泰国人也有这需求
<yunfan> 是啊 但是你晓得是哪个知名coder么
<yunfan> 台湾人大概也有
<nyfair> matz
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 文化问题吗？
<yunfan> 额是他？ 你忽悠我的吧
<nyfair> 人家也不知道有名的中国coder啊，性质一样
<yunfan> 大概是日本能娱乐的东西太多了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我觉得是 cjk 文化和西方文化兼容性太差。
<nyfair> 要我说娱乐，还得天朝排第一
<yunfan> 其实欧洲启蒙时期流行过一阵中国文化的啊
<nyfair> 当然你得有钱
<yunfan> 伏尔泰这些人都很推崇中国一些思想的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 在西方文化占主导地位的世界上，语言不通的东方文化很难普及开。
<yunfan> 有钱不如有权
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 就像是那么多穆斯林，也没怎么见到那些人到处传教。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 欧美的程序员们常常参加各种技术交流会议。
<yunfan> 你怎知道他们没去传呢
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 写代码的人，一般都懂英语。
<yunfan> 算了 下班
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] “也没怎么 *见到* 那些人到处传教。”
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 很难见到而已。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 穆斯林当然有传教……
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 比如，前端时间美国那个爆炸案。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不过那个是极端的特例了。
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 目前对于linux系统定位的认识。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443366 已经好久没和人争论过系统的事情了。现在依然有好多的朋友为linux和windows系统争论，甚至有很多的朋友都看衰linux，感觉linux系统已经走在失败的边缘了，显得非常悲观。 但在我看来，linux现在的情况却是有史以来
<^k^> 最好的时候，而且依然潜力无穷。 很多持悲观论点的朋友主要是觉得 …
<jiero> 装 linux 的 USB 盘使用什么分区格式？
<jiero> 必须 fat？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我的电脑这么样才能安装ubuntu，高手进来看下，谢谢，我是新手，不懂 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443367 我的磁盘就是这样，和你们电脑不一样吧，哈哈哈....全部是主分区，分再多都是主分区，我试了，最前面那个盘是EFI格式引导盘，最后是我的隐藏分区，里面是原版win7镜像和驱
<^k^> 动，问题来了，我的电脑和你们的不一样，所以网上的教程就不适 …
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 依云，你编译的vim http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443368 看图，你的名字居然是乱码，这个是什么情况 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangjun403 — 2013-06-04 20:16
<iMadper> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=35008
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: Solidot | 南京申请亚青会期间解禁Facebook
<pudge> 请问，最近有一只眼睛看东西总像蒙了一层纱似的，没有异物感，眼屎较多，是怎么回事
<iMadper> pudge: 该擦眼镜了
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] Could not find libev library  怎么破？
<iMadper> 你丫干啥的时候出现的这个?
<iMadper> 都不说, 那我只能说, 你装上libev不就行了
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 我在编译webqq啊
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 软家包里没有这个
<pudge> iMadper: 没戴眼镜
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] http://p.vim-cn.com/cbbdY/text
<UbuntuTalk> E: 未发现软件包 libpurple-devel...
<iMadper> community/libev 4.11-1 [installed]
<iMadper>     A full-featured and high-performance event loop
<pudge> iMadper: 我认真的，难道是白内障早期？我才多大啊。。
<^k^> UbuntuTalk[胸一甩奶天下] ⇪ t: Vinergy - CLI Pastebin within VimEnergy
<iMadper> pudge: 医学我就不懂了..
<iMadper> UbuntuTalk: google不到这个包的源码?
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 问题是 提示找不到sqlite3
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 我妥妥的装了
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 郁闷
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] -- checking for module 'sqlite3'
<UbuntuTalk> --   package 'sqlite3' not found
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] SQLite version 3.7.13 2012-06-11 02:05:22
<UbuntuTalk> Enter ".help" for instructions
<iMadper> 到底找不到什么呀... 一会儿libev, 一会儿sqlite3, 一会儿libpurple-devel. 你贴出你的操作, 然后贴出返回的东西. 
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 太长了
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] http://p.vim-cn.com/cbbdZ/text
<UbuntuTalk> cat9999@cat:~/mytoos/pidginqq/pidgin-lwq...
<^k^> UbuntuTalk[胸一甩奶天下] ⇪ ti: Vinergy - CLI Pastebin within VimEnergy
<iMadper> 自己编译的话, 需要弄sqlite-dev的包
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] debian7.0的源里没有这个包...
<iMadper> 你终于肯说自己的distro了...
<iMadper> depends=('libpurple' 'curl' 'libev' 'hicolor-icon-theme' 'zlib')
<iMadper> optdepends=('telepathy-haze: Empathy plugin support')    不依赖sqlite呀...
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 这是另外两个依赖
<iMadper> 听不懂. 
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 那这是怎么回事。。我是新手 好不懂
<freeflying_> iMadper, 买了 samsung series 7
<freeflying_> iMadper, 高凤萍看着就是舒服啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 是啊!
<freeflying_> iMadper, 准备用两天看看，不好的话就退了
<iMadper> freeflying_: 你怎么有尾巴了...
<freeflying_> iMadper, 家里的机器上不去了
<iMadper> freeflying_: 哪儿买的? bestbuy?
<iMadper> 等我编译一个试试看, UbuntuTalk 
<freeflying_> iMadper, bestbuy
<iMadper> UbuntuTalk: 6 extra/sqlite 3.7.17-1 [installed]     A C library that implements an SQL database engine  我只安装了这个包, 就不会有sqlite的依赖问题. 
<jiero> 买什么啊。
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 奇怪的问题
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 我装好了sqlite-devel了
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 还是一样的提示
<iMadper> O_o 我觉得, 这不是pidgin-lwqq打包的问题, 去 #debian-devel 问去吧.
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] wtf
<iMadper> happyaron: 蓉蓉, debian的依赖问题. 你来解决吧.
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 蓉蓉是谁
<iMadper> UbuntuTalk: 别急, 这里有 debian-developer, 怕啥
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] http://p.vim-cn.com/cbbfb/text
<UbuntuTalk> cat9999@cat:~/mytoos/pidginqq/pidgin-lwq...
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 我贴上去了
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 一样的问题
<^k^> UbuntuTalk[胸一甩奶天下] ⇪ t: Vinergy - CLI Pastebin within VimEnergy
<iMadper> 有ppa, 你自己编译啥....
<iMadper> https://github.com/xiehuc/pidgin-lwqq/wiki/Installation-on-Ubuntu-and-Debian
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: Installation on Ubuntu and Debian · xiehuc/pidgin-lwqq Wiki · GitHub
<iMadper> ^k^: 你现在还禁言不?
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] PPA update的时候404 not found
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 这真心郁闷
<^k^> iMadper, 我从来没有考虑过它。  20:52 
<iMadper> 就不该用debian....
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 一直用debian.......
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 不能为了个lwqq就装其他系统了啊- -
<pudge> 就是，有ppa，干嘛装一堆垃圾库自己编译。。
<pudge> 就是debian啊，ppa装的好好的
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] PPA真心装不上
 * iMadper 没用过debian, 不跟你们争. aur万岁
<pudge> 找个代理
<tryit> iMadper, shell内建的getopts是不是不能正确识别 cmd file -a 这种形式？
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 啊啊啊啊 要纠结死了
<tryit> iMadper, 只能是 cmd -a file这种
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] http://p.vim-cn.com/cbbfc/text
<UbuntuTalk> W: 无法下载 http://ppa.launchpad.net/lainme/...
<^k^> UbuntuTalk[胸一甩奶天下] ⇪ ti: Vinergy - CLI Pastebin within VimEnergy
<^k^> UbuntuTalk[胸一甩奶天下] ⇪ t: Vinergy - CLI Pastebin within VimEnergy
<iMadper> tryit: 我猜可以吧... gnu的工具都支持后置的. 不支持的是bsd
<pudge> UbuntuTalk: 速度块的一逼啊
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 不是一般的郁闷
<iMadper> lainme: .... 是你的ppa, 有人不能放问.
<jiero> 快，谁能帮我，我的usb无线网卡在linux下，几分钟就达到70摄氏度了。
<iMadper> UbuntuTalk: 没发现那个ppa是 lainme 的嘛? 直接找她
<pudge> jiero: 都一样，关机把
<iMadper> jiero: 泼冷水...
 * iMadper 匿了...
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] lainme在这里啊...
<pudge> 啥年代了，还usb网卡。
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<pudge> 本来usb接口就不够，插个鼠标插个u盘就没了
<jiero> pudge: 懒得买 PCI express的
<iMadper> jiero: mini pci-e呀
<jiero> pudge: 我的显示器上2口，都插 USB Hub
<pudge> jiero: 台式机？
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<jiero> pudge: 恩。
<iMadper> jiero: 台式机?
<jiero> iMadper: 是啊。
<iMadper> jiero: 哦.... 
<tryit> iMadper, 我开始想也行，但是试了下好像不行。。
<jiero> 。。。
<iMadper> tryit: 那就是不行...吧....
<jiero> 再不快点又要过热断开链接了
<pudge> jiero: 70就70,能用就行了 ，上面放杯牛奶热着
<iMadper> 再高一点儿温度, 就摊鸡蛋饼吃
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 我好像搞定了
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 哈哈哈哈
<jiero> pudge: 屁。。。过一会儿就过热断开链接了。
<pudge> UbuntuTalk: 就怕你用不了5分钟个就aptitude --purge remove lwqq了。。
<jiero> iMadper: 。可以泡可可泡咖啡哈
<iMadper> pudge: 为啥? 我在用, 觉得很好呀
 * jiero 讨厌蛋白质食物~
<iMadper> jiero: 大晚上的, 喝啥咖啡...
<pudge> jiero: android手机么？直接连usb用android当wifi把，温度不高的
<jiero> iMadper: 呃。
<jiero> pudge: ssh 到手机么。。。
 * jiero 没android设备
<pudge> iMadper: 群不停的弹消息，烦的很，没法block
<iMadper> pudge: 不加群
<freeflying_> iMadper, 现在唯一不爽的是touchpad的支持不好
<pudge> jiero: 。。随便找个wifi的电脑把，用网线连上，只能这样了
<iMadper> freeflying_: 怎么会? 现在多点触控支持的很好呀
<Meowoo> knownbad 装好了输入法了吗？
<pudge> iMadper: 初中，高中，大学群，不加会被孤立的。。
<jiero> pudge: 对了，能不能网线连我的笔记本，笔记本无线？
<pudge> jiero: 可以
<jiero> pudge: 好。。。
<Meowoo> pudge 被孤立有问题吗？如果你想做思想家的话
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] @pudge 就怕你用不了5分钟个就aptitude --purge remove lwqq了。。 为什么
<Meowoo> knownbad 在么
<pudge> jiero: 网线要反向接，记得，
<pudge> jiero: 普通网线不行
<jiero> pudge: 。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] lwqq很烂么
<iMadper> 向前看的符号是啥来的??   是不是 "?!"
<freeflying_> iMadper, elantech 的touchpad的多点触控支持不好
<Meowoo> 色男在么
<pudge> UbuntuTalk: 看你怎么用了。要求不高的话挺好用的
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 要求不高的很
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 还有两个依赖没解决
<liemehoc> debian下有没有类似pkgbuild的东西啊
<jiero> iMadper:  什么什么
 * liemehoc debian下有没有类似pkgbuild的东西啊
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] Could not find libev library
<pudge> UbuntuTalk: 没啥依赖的，其实就一个libpurple文件吧，好像
<freeflying_> iMadper, 还有键盘灯不亮
<Meowoo> 用平板来编译程序会其效能如何
 * jiero 想买些再生纸复印纸当草稿，发现。几乎没买的。大多号称是原木浆。
<pudge> 28岁有可能得白内障么
<Meowoo> 用平板来写源码会否很别扭
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] libpurple-devel libev-devel 缺的就是这俩
<Meowoo> 我想换平板，不想笔记本
<pudge> UbuntuTalk: 。。。还是自己编译。。
<pudge> UbuntuTalk: debian没这两个包？
<Meowoo> 但想拿来编程的
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 没 我自己去搞搞看
<iMadper> freeflying_: xset led +3 不亮吗?
<Meowoo> 谁看到我的问题
<iMadper> freeflying_: xset led 3
<pudge> UbuntuTalk: 怎么可能，我都seqrch到了，这两个包必须有
<Meowoo> 我不想要笔记本，想换平板，用平板编译其效能会如何，写源码时会否很麻烦
<iMadper> Meowoo: 别想了. 
<lqi> 写源码就算了，还是键盘鼠标方便
<iMadper> Meowoo: 哦, 也不一定, 有i5的平板.
<Meowoo> iMadper 编译效能很低的么？
<lqi> 那也得外接鼠标键盘...
<jiero> Meowoo: 应该没问题。外接键鼠。
<iMadper> Meowoo: 你arm的cpu的话, 一般就是你现在笔记本的性能除以250
<jiero> iMadper: 不一定哦，可以写HTML和PHP和Ruby之类的？
<Meowoo> 用平板的输入写源码很麻烦的么
<jiero> Meowoo: 如此
<iMadper> Meowoo: 问 yunfan , 他有用arm的. 
<Meowoo> qt程序
<iMadper> jiero: 他问编译效能会如何...
<Meowoo> C++ 要编译的
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。
<Meowoo> 那算了
<pudge> Meowoo: 多大的程序？一编译就几个小时那种？ 小程序感觉不明显的
<freeflying_> iMadper,  键盘灯啊
<Meowoo> 笔记本便宜价位大概多少，别让我上网查，那些网站我现在机器跑不动
 * jiero 晕倒了，正在 apt 升级的笔记本自动待机了。。
<Meowoo> 也不是很大
<iMadper> for i in `seq 1 100`; do xset led $i; done    都不亮? 那就是不亮了...
<iMadper> freeflying_: 等? 你是说背光?
<iMadper> freeflying_: 键盘背光没有了?! 那不能忍... 
<pudge> Meowoo: 而且，要看你的程序是为什么平台开发的啊，pc程序你用平板开发，不一定能用的
<freeflying_> iMadper, 还好
<Meowoo> pudge 额，qt 程序。
<iMadper> freeflying_: 反正有背光不能用, 不开心
<wangkunlun> 各位大神，我的QQ连接不上啊 liqq-pidgin
<Meowoo> 那算了，还是换笔记本吧
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] libqq?
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 早就不能用了吧
<jiero> 现在ARM 16核的还没普及吧。
<wangkunlun> 那用什么QQ啊
<jiero> UbuntuTalk: 那就算了。webqq
<jiero> 不用qq
<jiero> 如此
<iMadper> wangkunlun: libqq还是lwqq? 
<pudge> Meowoo: 什么平板，android，surface， ipad，有qt开发环境么？
<Meowoo> 笔记本低的价位多少
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 我编译lwqq中.....差了两个包
<iMadper> Meowoo: 买个3k的, 够你开发了
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 不知道能不能搞定
<wangkunlun> iwqq  liqq都用过
<wangkunlun> 不好是
<pudge> UbuntuTalk: 你depot没弄对把，我的debian都有那两个包
<iMadper> 这俩我都没听说过, wangkunlun 
<Meowoo> pudge 不知道额，我只是不喜欢笔记本，但我也没用过平板
<Meowoo> iMadper 2000以下的有么
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 我精简安装的debian
<Meowoo> 神州笔记本如何
<iMadper> Meowoo: 懒得查, 应该有. 
<iMadper> Meowoo: 太便宜的, 别要求太高, 能用就行. 
<wangkunlun> 在pidgin里已经加进去qq了，但是就是登陆不上
<pudge> Meowoo: 。。安心用笔记本把，平板只适合手指滑来滑去。。
<Meowoo> 额，我还是上网查查吧，但那些网站我这机器跑不动
<Meowoo> 额
<iMadper> wangkunlun: 没听说过liqq, libqq和lwqq倒是有
<iMadper> Meowoo: 别开图
<Meowoo> 我这机器土豆都上不去
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] libqq现在还能用啊？
<wangkunlun> libqq 少打个字母
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 什么机器？
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 土豆都上不去..
<Meowoo> 有 javascript 的都跑不动
<pudge> UbuntuTalk: 跟精简不精简没关系啊，我也是最小系统安装，这只跟你apt source有关系啊
<iMadper> wangkunlun: 哦, 那个不能用了
<jiero> Meowoo:  Pentium 3？
<jiero> iMadper: 你用啥？
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 你的sourcelist？
<jiero> iMadper: vbox？
<iMadper> jiero: 我lwqq呀
<Meowoo> amd的，别人的机器，关键是内存192MB
<wangkunlun> 13.04容易死机啊
<iMadper> jiero: lwqq. 或者直接用win7去
<iMadper> jiero: 我不怎么用linux
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 192的内存...
<iMadper> jiero: 我用win7 多
<Meowoo> 连 ubuntu 的 live cd 都跑不起
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 我用虚拟机多
<jiero> iMadper: 哦
<pudge> 3.9 kernel好给力，我的电池一下就多了一个小时的使用时间
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] pudeg 你的sources.list是？
<liemehoc> pudge: 怎么弄的
<liemehoc> pudge: 降频？
<iMadper> pudge: 不是吧... 我都3.9好久了, 也没发现呀...
<pudge> ftp.fr.debian.org/debian sid main contrib non-free
<liemehoc> 我反而觉得3.9热了
<iMadper> $: uname -r  ==>  3.9.4-1-ARCH
<pudge> iMadper: liemehoc 我也不知道啊，今天发现3.9的kernel出来了，我就装了，然后电池就能比以前多用一个小时了
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] ftp.fr.debian.org/debian <ftp://ftp.fr.debian.org/debian> sid main contrib non-free
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 这个？
<pudge> iMadper: liemehoc 以前亮度调最低能用3个多小时把，现在差不多5小时了
<iMadper> pudge: 心理作用...
<liemehoc> ......我也觉得是心理作用
<pudge> iMadper: 不是心里作用啊，我专门计时的
<pudge> iMadper: liemehoc 我就冲着省电这个去装的，
<maplebeats> 啦啦啦德玛西亚
<liemehoc> pudge: 电池回光返照了
<iMadper> pudge: 你表走快了...
<maplebeats> 电池要爆了
<pudge> 。。。你们就嫉妒把
<iMadper> liemehoc: pudge 上次3小时是电池没充满也有可能
<iMadper> pudge: lol~
<wangkunlun> 为什么libqq    iwqq 用不了啊 ，各位大哥
<maplebeats> 其实我的电脑用arch+kde至少可以坚持4小时
<maplebeats> wangkunlun: 请使用lwqq-pidgin
<iMadper> wangkunlun: libqq停了吧? lwqq能用呀
<pudge> iMadper: 。。。难道每次都没充满？而且使用的时候也显示电量剩余时间的，还蛮准的，只是普通浏览网页的话
<wangkunlun> 我这怎么登陆不上去啊
<iMadper> pudge: 那就不知道了... 反正, 我用3.9很久了... 没发现
<iMadper> wangkunlun: 好友太多会出问题, 我只知道这个.
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] lwqq用ppa能装？我不能访问
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 难道要上代理？
<liemehoc> maplebeats: 我高铁从北京回杭州都不用插电
<iMadper> liemehoc: 恩, 没电了就关机, 不用充电!
<pudge> UbuntuTalk: 你找你朋友帮你把deb下下来，然后文件传过来不就好了
<maplebeats> 不能访问有可能是内核时间戳问题哟
<Meowoo> 笔记本现在在外面如何上网，还是通过手机么？
<liemehoc> 。。。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 我朋友 就我一个用debian的啊
<iMadper> 都说了, 别用debian
<pudge> UbuntuTalk: 。。下载而已，随便什么系统都可以啊，能访问就行了
 * maplebeats windows党总能在这个时候找到优越感
<liemehoc> UbuntuTalk: 我也想换debian   舍不得arch的pkgbuild
<iMadper> maplebeats: 我也是win7!!!
<iMadper> maplebeats: linux渣渣!
<Meowoo> 笔记本如何上网？不通过网线的话
<iMadper> maplebeats: 连工行都不支持!!!
<maplebeats> iMadper: 哟哟
<iMadper> Meowoo: 3g网卡, wifi
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 我擦 你们谁给我deb包的地址
<iMadper> 刚才不是给你了吗?!
<pudge> linux+虚拟xp完克一切
<Meowoo> 我这没 wifi
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 天啊 我去看聊天记录 你们刷屏太快了
<jiero> 。
<Meowoo> 除了麦当劳，没wifi
<iMadper> 自己搜索: ppa lwqq  直接就有了, 还来这里问
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] ppa装不上
<iMadper> 就有地址了!!!
<pudge> Meowoo: 50块买个无线路由回来，随便wifi
<iMadper> 你不是要地址吗?!
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] deb包的下载地址啊
<iMadper> 我告诉你搜索这个就能得到地址, 谁说让你用ppa安装了!!!!
<iMadper> 对呀!!!
<jiero> iMadper maplebeats  前天我这里 windows 蹦了，因为看了 2个 flash 视频使用介绍。
<iMadper> 你搜索, 就得到地址了呀!
<jiero> 整机都叫
<iMadper> jiero: 我的linux下的flash天天崩溃到是真的. 
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] W: 无法下载 http://ppa.launchpad.net/lainme/pidgin-lwqq/ubuntu/dists/wheezy/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.95.83 80]
<jiero> iMadper: 这不是flash 崩，是机器崩了
<freeflying_> iMadper, 尼玛貌似关了等背光自动亮了
<Meowoo> pudge 问题是在外面怎么用
<iMadper> https://launchpad.net/~lainme/+archive/pidgin-lwqq/+build/4582724/+files/pidgin-lwqq_0.1-e%2Bgit201305160909.8933939-1%7Elainme%7Elucid_amd64.deb
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Launchpad
<jiero> 主板鸣叫，显示器亮论。
<pudge> http://ppa.launchpad.net/lainme/pidgin-lwqq/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pidgin-lwqq/
<^k^> pudge ⇪ ti: Index of /lainme/pidgin-lwqq/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pidgin-lwqq
<iMadper> freeflying_: 啧啧, 光感应器. 你买到gaoji货了候总. 
<Meowoo> pudge 手机上网，电脑可以连手机的么
 * iMadper 再也不帮伸手党了. 
<pudge> UbuntuTalk: 下载包要在pool里面找。。
<Meowoo> pudge 我是要再外边用
<freeflying_> iMadper, 但是屏幕的背光不能自动调
<iMadper> 那个叫啥胸一甩奶四海的, 你去看topic里面的提问的智慧去. 
<pudge> Meowoo: 可以啊，
<iMadper> freeflying_: 都不可以的... 又不是手机...
<pudge> Meowoo: 手机打开wifi热点，电脑wifi直接连上
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] = = 我不能访问。。。开代理了
<Meowoo> 一般是用什么方式，我这里除了麦当劳外都没有wifi的，要到外边装逼，就得上麦当劳额
<Meowoo> 老手机怎么上
<iMadper> 拿着廉价神船开发, 就好好憋在宿舍里. 真没办法出去装13
<pudge> Meowoo: 不过流量要注意，我前几天火车上看最强音和天天向上，一晚上2G流量用光了
<Meowoo> 我不还得买支持 wifi 的手机才行？
<Meowoo> pudge 额
<pudge> Meowoo: 老手机。。。不是智能机么？当我啥都没说。。
<iMadper> Meowoo: 支持ad-hoc的才行
<liemehoc> 软卧有没有电源的
<iMadper> liemehoc: 有. 不过不在厢位里吧
<iMadper> liemehoc: 反正是有
<Meowoo> 好像以前笔记本在外上网也是通过手机的，现在还有这个的么
 * iMadper 硬卧, 电源经常没电呀!
<pudge> liemehoc: 厕所里都用电源插座。
<jiero> pudge: 。。。
<jiero> pudge: 还有热水可以洗澡呢
<Meowoo> 到外出差很麻烦额
<iMadper> Meowoo: 一个月网费比你笔记本贵
<pudge> jiero: 我操，火车上还能洗澡？
<liemehoc> 长这么大还没坐过软卧
<jiero> pudge: 哈哈
<jiero> pudge: 贵宾的？
<liemehoc> 端午回杭州试试
 * jiero 不知道软卧和硬卧有什么区别
<pudge> jiero: 原来你是土豪
<jiero> pudge: 我说你啊
<iMadper> jiero: 高铁, 观光舱, 去查视频去, 太奢华了!
<liemehoc> 软卧妹子多吗
<iMadper> liemehoc: 全是东北/河南大老爷们
<liemehoc> iMadper: 高铁观光仓不是死的快吗
<Meowoo> 得住提供宽带的旅社才行，住那些地下库的旅馆用不了额
<jiero> liemehoc: 妹子哈。。。就普通舱
<pudge> jiero: 。。我希望我是啊。。
<iMadper> Meowoo: 买个3g网卡不就行了?!
<wangkunlun> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lainme/pidgin-lwqq      我用这个添加的不对吗？
 * jiero 不太明白商务舱为啥贵
<liemehoc> jiero: 高铁？
<Meowoo> 3G网卡？啥来的？就3G网卡就可以了？
 * jiero 也不明白头等舱贵。
<liemehoc> 总觉得高铁的氛围不适合搭讪
<iMadper> Meowoo: 3g网卡 + 3g网卡 就可以了. 
<jiero> liemehoc: 适合聊天。
<liemehoc> 硬卧要好一些
<Meowoo> liemehoc 台湾不是有个捷运的口活事件么
<jiero> liemehoc: 一起躺下？
<iMadper> jiero: 呃, 我现在ntr的那个, 就是火车上认识的. 硬卧
<pudge> liemehoc: 软卧啊，硬卧不能关门，多不好意思
<wangkunlun> 各位大哥 我用这个添加的不对吗？ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lainme/pidgin-lwqq
<iMadper> jiero: 三年前了.
<liemehoc> pudge: 要看跟谁关一起了
<pudge> wangkunlun: 对的
<Meowoo> 用衣服盖住头就开搞
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<wangkunlun> qq还是登不上啊
<jiero> iMadper: 三年前。
<Meowoo> iMadper 3g网卡+3g网卡啥意思
<liemehoc> iMadper: ntr什么意思
<iMadper> Meowoo: 少年, 你真是qt开发者?
<iMadper> liemehoc: 脑瘫人, 我. 
<Meowoo> 是恶
<jiero> iMadper: 他是少年
<Meowoo> 怎么了
<jiero> Meowoo: 知道的感觉太少
<Meowoo> 我是喵呜
<jiero> Meowoo: 。。。
<iMadper> Meowoo: 我总觉得, 你没太跟上现在的时代... 
<jiero> 感觉用 qt的应该都是 geek
<Meowoo> 啥意思，啥知道的感觉
<Meowoo> iMadper我还是用台式机
<iMadper> Meowoo: 你是美国队长吧? 冰封了几十年, 然后突然来到了21世纪? 
<Meowoo> 用猫上的网
<iMadper> Meowoo: 我也用台式机...
<Meowoo> 额
<iMadper> Meowoo: 21世纪欢迎你.
<Meowoo> 额
<pudge> 台式机都是高端玩家啊
<iMadper> Meowoo: 高玩哥!
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> knownbad 在么
<jiero> iMadper: 。
<Meowoo> 我等色狼的
<Meowoo> 他有去贱去了
 * jiero 乱了。
<jiero> 回去了
<iMadper> jiero: 抱抱
<iMadper> 怎么走了...
<freeflying_> iMadper, win8下的屏幕背光可以自动调
<tryit> iMadper, 现在发现写脚本也是一件很惬意的事儿，呵呵
 * iMadper push-ups
<roylez_> iMadper: 帽子
<iMadper> freeflying_: O_o acpi事件驱动的问题? 或者, 这东西用户态程序就能实现的. 不知道有没有
<iMadper> roylez_: 你先说好, 拿了帽子干嘛...
<roylez_> iMadper: 踢人玩
<iMadper> roylez_: freeflying在呢, 乱给, 我容易被缴械...
<freeflying_> iMadper 这个其实不需要 userspace程序去做的，驱动应该就做了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu这是肿么了？真奇怪 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443370 a为a.txt的硬链接，内容为test，不含空格回车等其它任何字符！ 看下图，我都无语了： 统计信息: 发表于 由 GalaxyYun — 2013-06-04 21:33
<iMadper> roylez_: 不如你直接管他要. 
<roylez_> iMadper: 这家伙不听人话
<iMadper> freeflying_: 光感应那个要有驱动, 剩下的, 其实谁做都行. 等等吧. 
<iMadper> freeflying_: 或许不久之后就有patch到内核了
<wangkunlun> 各位大哥都玩google+  facebook  twitter 吗？
<iMadper> 不玩, 容易被女朋友们发现
<iMadper> tryit: .... 少年... 别发了... 求你了...
<iMadper> tryit: 我的notify... 全屏了都....
<wangkunlun> 是说我吗
<ofan> 玩推
<iMadper> wangkunlun: 不是. 是 tryit . 这小子不知道搞啥...
<wangkunlun> 哦 呵呵
<ofan> iMadper: 搞基
<iMadper> ofan: 早, ofan
<ofan> iMadper: 干嘛
<roylez_> iMadper: 你真是快枪手啊
<iMadper> roylez_: lol~ 是你好不好?
 * ofan 好基情
<ofan> 截屏了
<iMadper> roylez_: 动手吧, 主席, 先干掉 ofan 
<roylez_> ofan: .
<iMadper> roylez_: 太暴力了..
<roylez_> iMadper: 正在看在线列表找人踢..
<roylez_> imtxc: .
<roylez_> iMadper: 原来 /knockout == /kickban
<wangkunlun1> 权哥在不
<iMadper> roylez_: 恩...
<iMadper> roylez_: 你太暴力....
<wangkunlun1> 我刚上来
<wangkunlun1> 这能远程协助吗
<iMadper> roylez_: 我拿op这么久, 最多t过1个人... 还没ban过, 一般都是吓唬一下...
<roylez_> iMadper: 这几个渣渣不都是都回来了么
<freeflying_> iMadper, 你可以把乐乐踢走了
<iMadper> roylez_: 强烈推荐 neo fx
<freeflying_> iMadper, unban他们吧
<freeflying_> iMadper, 乐乐公报私仇
<iMadper> freeflying_: 已经unban了
<gebjgdlol> iMadper: LIL
<iMadper> freeflying_: 我是想t ofan, 但是不好意思. 正好他同时说的我和乐席, 就交给乐席出手了
<gebjgdlol> iMadper:拉耳朵
<iMadper> freeflying_: 结果乐席太暴力了~ 预料之外~
<iMadper> gebjgdlol: 早, 德国佬, 你咋笑得这么灿烂?!
<Meowoo> gebjgdlol ge,bj,gd,是三地方， lol 是啥
<ofan> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=443371
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<gebjgdlol> Meowoo: 是
<Meowoo> ge是现居住地，bj是你家乡，gd是老婆，lol是女儿？
<roylez_> Meowoo: 是 搞屙，blow jXb，龟蛋
<ofan> lol是萝莉
<gebjgdlol> 。。。。
<Meowoo> .......
<Meowoo> 色狼走了
<ofan> gebjgdlol = 哥北京搞到萝莉
<gebjgdlol> ofan: en
<gebjgdlol> ofan: 总哈呢
<ofan> 床上躺着
<gebjgdlol> ofan: 呕饭
<ofan> 干嘛
<pudge> 德国不是应该de么
<cppking> 有人吗？
<^k^> cppking:点点点.  22:15 
<cppking> 问个vsftpd的问题
<cppking> anon_other_write_enable=YES ,匿名用户可删文件，可建目录，但无法删除目录，进目录后put文件，成功了，但ls看不到，也无法删除
<cppking> 怎么回事呢？排除selinux和iptables的问题
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 权限问题？
<cppking> anonymous创建的目录，默认是 ftp:ftp ,700的权限
<cppking> 无法读取目录内容
<cppking> 怎么解决呢？
<cppking> 即使把新建的目录改成777,匿名用户仍无法删除
 * adam8157 终于下雨了
<roylez_> adam8157: 不是号称黑了天的么
<cppking> 你们这帮人天天呆在IRC干什么呢？
<adam8157> roylez_: 憋到现在才下
<cppking> 纯挂机？
<roylez_> adam8157: 沙子太多，挡住了吧
<roylez_> adam8157: cpp渣走了...
<adam8157> roylez_: 表示不喜欢cpp
<roylez_> adam8157: 表示很不喜欢开会
 * roylez_ 开今天最后一个会去了
<adam8157> roylez_: 又开始高管生涯了啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 那必须的，你什么时候到上海来喝汤啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 付不起路费...
<solowc> adam8157, 不会让他给你报啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 下次你飞美国到上海转机住一个周
<adam8157> solowc: 想不到你这么陌生的nick觉悟这么高
<adam8157> roylez_: iMadper http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=443371&p=3007060#p3007060
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<adam8157> 这个笑死了
<freeflying_> adam8157, 那个x1c的分辨率太渣了
<freeflying_> adam8157, 我买了samsung的
<adam8157> freeflying_: 分辨率是次要问题, 无法接受分辨率高但是其它地方渣的本子 =,=
<freeflying_> adam8157, lol
<adam8157> freeflying_: 对我来说是这样
<adam8157> freeflying_: 北京正打雷下雨
<freeflying_> adam8157, thinkpad依然不是之前的了
<freeflying_> 差太多了
<adam8157> freeflying_: 依然领先. 每一代都被骂的, IBM时代也是如此
<freeflying_> adam8157, 你去看最看三星和华硕最近的产品
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] ibm现在主营什么产品？
<adam8157> freeflying_: 打雷, 洗洗睡了ha
<ofan> 直接卖mbp retina
<freeflying_> ofan, 贵了将近400刀
<ofan> freeflying_: 壕 这点票子不算啥
<ofan> 不知道会不会新出haswell的版本
<freeflying_> ofan, 你这样的壕肯定没问题啊
<freeflying_> ofan, intel的芯片才出不买
<ofan> 我这样的还没工资
<ofan> freeflying_: 省电呢
<ofan> 高分屏很吃电
<roylez_> ofan: 米国豪
<freeflying_> ofan,  还好啊，4-5个小时
<abinez> ofan: 早
<abinez> 你们吃午饭了没？
<freeflying_> ofan请我吃饭把, 
<abinez> ee妹子
<abinez> ee没在？
<abinez> http://www.lupaworld.com/article-225599-1.html
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 开八:中国科技圈弱在缺同性恋 - 综合资讯 LUPA开源社区
<knownbad> 就缺你
<peterCN> 请问开机进系统后黑屏的原因以及解决办法
<abinez> 快进来吐槽
<knownbad> 调亮点。
<peterCN> 调来没反应
<peterCN> 我按来调亮还是不行～
<peterCN> 没办法还原了～
<abinez> knownbad: ，，，，
<abinez> peterCN: 砸了
<peterCN> - -
<peterCN> 哭
<abinez> 哭吧
<abinez> 用力的哭
<abinez> 这里有妹纸
<peterCN> 这，不开玩笑好吧。大哥大姐们谁能告诉我为什么？
<wangkunlun>    	 	 	 	win8  ubuntu双系统下怎么安装arch 
<knownbad> 应该是X吧。  你刚升级过？
<wangkunlun> ？
<peterCN> 没有
<ofan> freeflying_: 你来就请
<freeflying_> ofan, 你在那里
<ofan> freeflying_: ohio
<knownbad> 不错啊，白人妹子多。
<Meowoo> knownbad 输入法装好了吗?
<Meowoo> 色鬼还没健身完
<ofan> freeflying_: 来么
<knownbad> 咦被你发现了。
<Meowoo> 额，啥时候你不反应就是去贱身了额
<Meowoo> 相同型号的笔记本美国便宜还是中国便宜
<knownbad> 工作天呢。
<knownbad> 可能美国便宜些，但得运费啊。
<Meowoo> 我寄钱给你帮我在美国买一电脑，然后寄回来，加上过关税和运费呢
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 那算了，不想了
<Meowoo> :)
<Meowoo> 应该是更贵
<Meowoo> 找香港的前同事问问
<Meowoo> 不知道香港的是如何
<gebjgd> Meowoo, 当然天朝便宜
<Meowoo> knownbad 我想不明白，看些新闻，有些商品，中国产的，出口到国外的反倒比国内的便宜。不知道我有无记错，如无记错我想不通啥道理
<ofan> 香港又有活动了
<ofan> 上路透新闻了
<knownbad> gebjgd: 冒出来了？
<Meowoo> 好像曾看到有过这个
<knownbad> 六四吧？
<Meowoo> knownbad 他喂完奶了
<ofan> madper醒了没
<knownbad> 出口便宜是因为免税。
<Meowoo> 广东的女人应该奶水比较足的，不用买奶粉
<Meowoo> knownbad 额，如此
<Meowoo> knownbad 那美国出口到中国的呢，会比美国境内的便宜么
<ofan> : [Global Notice] As you've probably noticed we're experiencing a bit of network disruption. Please bear with us while we check the tubes for kittens.
<ofan> 又受到攻击了？
<notMe> 额
<notMe> ofan 都怪你，提什么六四
<ofan> 还以为室友又在下毛片
<ofan> notMe: 我哪提了
<notMe> gebjgd 广东的女人奶水足，我小孩以前几乎没买过奶粉，全母乳
<ofan> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000HZDF8W/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller= 这音响怎么样
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Bose Companion 2 Series II Multimedia Speaker System: Electronics
<ofan> 这里都是有娃的了
<alvin_rxg> ofan: -1
<alvin_rxg> ofan: -i
<alvin_rxg> 把 feedly 改造了半天啊……他们为什么都用透明字体啊……或者说偏白色的字体…
<alvin_rxg> 恨不得     * { color: rgb(0,0,0) !important; }       了……
<knownbad> 广东女人？
<notMe> knownbad 额
<knownbad> 你前妻也喂你吗？
<notMe> ...................................................................................................
<ofan> knownbad: +1
<notMe> 老外的女人奶水足么
<ofan> 不足
<notMe> 觉得老外的女人的乳房的功能和我们的不同
<notMe> 和东方的不同
<knownbad> 年轻时就搓怀了。
<notMe> 哈哈哈哈
<notMe> 别让你上司看到了
<notMe> 是女上司么， knownbad
<knownbad> 不是，但我又没对她说。
<notMe> 额
<notMe> 看一些地理的节目，非洲女人或者土著女人的乳房下垂和很瘪
<notMe> 是人种的问题，还是生活好了，营养好的原因额
<ofan> notMe: 那是因为不戴bra
<freeflying__> 困啊
<notMe> 额，原来如此
<notMe> 我潜水去
<gebjgd> htc chacha 真是失败的作品
<knownbad> notMe: 晚安。
<knownbad> 早知道了，你买了？
<ofan> 饿死了
<knownbad> 喝母奶。
<knownbad> 我还试了 Motorola Backflip 也是超烂。
<knownbad> 还好是公司的。
<knownbad> 但键盘触感不错。
<ofan> 没奶喝
<knownbad> 去酒吧找一夜情。
<ofan> 我是好孩子
<ofan> knownbad: 不能教人学点好的
<knownbad> 总比自己挤酸奶好吧。
<Meowoo> knownbad http://detail.zol.com.cn/notebook/index326150.shtml 这个如何
<^k^> Meowoo ... ⇪ 【清华同方锋锐 V43A-P5402302】报价_参数_图片_论坛_清华同方 锋锐 V43A-P5402302笔记本电脑报价-ZOL中关村在线
<Pudge> ....
<Pudge> ..
<Meowoo> knownbad 在么，不看上面的，看 http://detail.zol.com.cn/notebook/index334190.shtml 这个配置
<^k^> Meowoo ... ⇪ 【msi微星U270-295XCN】报价_参数_图片_论坛_msi微星 U270-295XCN笔记本电脑报价-ZOL中关村在线
<Meowoo> knownbad 在么，帮我看看啦
<Meowoo> 谁帮我看看啦
<Meowoo> http://detail.zol.com.cn/mini-desktop_pc/index334532.shtml 还有这个，好萌
<^k^> Meowoo ... ⇪ 【Giada i35V】报价_参数_图片_论坛_Giada Giada i35V杰拓迷你台式电脑报价-ZOL中关村在线
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 看啥？
<Meowoo> 这个笔记本： http://detail.zol.com.cn/notebook/index334190.shtml    台机： http://detail.zol.com.cn/mini-desktop_pc/index334532.shtml
<^k^> Meowoo ... ⇪ 【msi微星U270-295XCN】报价_参数_图片_论坛_msi微星 U270-295XCN笔记本电脑报价-ZOL中关村在线
<Meowoo> 都帮我看看额，笔记本装 ubuntu 可以跑么
<Meowoo> 后面那个不知道可不可以加我的硬盘， 32G 的硬盘不够装我的毛片额
<Pudge> Meowoo: 现在还有32g硬盘的电脑？？？
<Meowoo> ssd的额，你没看那链接么
<Pudge> Meowoo: 。。有钱人。
<Pudge> Meowoo: 弄个移动硬盘装毛片就完了啊，ssd系统快啊
<Meowoo> 999块额，你没看那连接么
<Pudge> Meowoo: 没啊
<Meowoo> 怎么移动硬盘，我以前的硬盘怎么办
<knownbad> 32G怎么够。
<knownbad> 看你是轻装师还是重装师。
<Meowoo> 装ubuntu加Qt加一游戏，应该可以吧
<Meowoo> 什么轻装重装
<Pudge> Meowoo: 说的是你的毛片数量。。
<Meowoo> wine跑得了 暗黑3么
<knownbad> MSI
<Pudge> Meowoo: 装系统能用多少，3,5个G撑死了
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> MSI做工一般。
<Pudge> Meowoo: 大菠萝3不知道，大菠萝2跑的杠杠的
<Meowoo> 能上 ubuntu 就行
<Meowoo> 我也在ubuntu 玩2额
<Meowoo> 我想玩3，主要是孩子想玩3
<Pudge> Meowoo: 内存大用虚拟机跑啊，毫无压力
<Meowoo> knownbad 那笔记本的配置能玩暗黑3么？
<Pudge> Meowoo: 我就用虚拟机跑dota2,
<knownbad> APU不够力吧？
<Meowoo> Pudge 你看了那 台式机了么，2GDDR3内存1.8cpu，不懂显卡
<Pudge> Meowoo: 瞄一眼
<Meowoo> knownbad 你说显卡么？能玩就好，我不要好，能上ubuntu，最好能玩暗黑最好
<Pudge> Meowoo: 。。我操，除了ssd，都是低配啊
<Meowoo> 暗黑3
<knownbad> Atom肯定也只是Intel3000而已。
<Pudge> Meowoo: 绝壁跑不动
<Meowoo> Pudge 999块你还想咋样
<Meowoo> Pudge 额
<Meowoo> 那笔记本呢
<Meowoo> 也跑不了么？
<Pudge> Meowoo: 我看一眼
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 谢了
<Meowoo> 那台机应该能装 ubuntu 吧
<Meowoo> 能上3D桌面么？
<Meowoo> 买个上网本算了
<Pudge> Meowoo: 都没问题，玩大菠萝3不指导
<knownbad> 笔记本内存可以多些。
<Pudge> Meowoo: 内存可能少点
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 是说暗黑3，笔记本勉强可以玩？
<Meowoo> 优先考虑笔记本，台式也可以，不玩暗黑3也可以，只是最好能玩。
<Meowoo> 台式机可以上3D桌面吧，如果连3D桌面都上不了，就有点难受了
<Pudge> Meowoo: 笔记本肯定没问题，最好自己加2挑内存，
<knownbad> 都局限了点。
<Pudge> Meowoo: 能不能玩看能不用用wine跑起来，特效不要开高，应该能玩
<Pudge> Meowoo: 虚拟机的话有点难
<Pudge> Meowoo: 3d桌面毫无压力，
<Pudge> Meowoo: 可能会感觉有点点延迟
<^k^>  05:07
<Meowoo> 你说的是笔记本么
<Meowoo> 按性能来说，台式好还是笔记本好
<knownbad> 都不怎么样。
<Pudge> Meowoo: 相对而言，体验上，笔记本好很多
<Pudge> Meowoo: 那台式机，除了ssd硬盘，就是个上网本的配置啊。。
<knownbad> 自己去组装台式机。  这两个都没升级空间。
<Meowoo> 组装不懂额
<Pudge> Meowoo: 多少预算啊，就1000？有点难啊
<Meowoo> 最好1000
<Meowoo> 台式机能上ubuntu，3D桌面，能够编译就可以了
<Meowoo> 就选台机了
<Meowoo> 999
<Meowoo> 不要好，只要能够满足最低要求
<Meowoo> 还有一个888的呢
<Meowoo> 其实我这机器如果能加内存，也无所谓，就是他是DDR1，我这里没这内存了
<Pudge> Meowoo: 显示器呢？
<Pudge> Meowoo: 本来就有是吧
<Pudge> Meowoo: 自己组装吧，最划算
<Pudge> Meowoo: 那2个性价比也没高到哪里去
<Meowoo> 我有硬盘，有俩DDR2内存，一独立显卡，显示器
<Pudge> Meowoo: 2个多大的内存
<Meowoo> 主板坏了，cpu应该也坏了
<Meowoo> 2G
<Pudge> Meowoo: 啥cpu
<Meowoo> 但是DDR2的，找不到啥主板配额
<Meowoo> 坏了应该
<Meowoo> cpu应该也要换
<Pudge> Meowoo: 。。。你这跟没说一样
<Pudge> Meowoo: 都换不就完了
<Meowoo> 要组装的话，不想换内存额
<Meowoo> 一主板和一cpu就好
<Pudge> Meowoo: 挺多主板支持ddr2的啊
<Pudge> Meowoo: 这样你1000快可以买挺好的主板+cpu了，方便以后升级
<Meowoo> 上次问过了，说都停产了
<Pudge> Meowoo: 停产了但是有存货啊
<Meowoo> 二手的么？
<Meowoo> 二手的，上次就换了不到250，不到半年就坏了
<Pudge> Meowoo: 算了，就新主板吧，以后升级也方便
<Pudge> Meowoo: 内存卖给2手市场吧，ddr3,1g也才50多
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 我看看cpu有170的
<Pudge> ?e
<Pudge> Meowoo: 不用这么便宜的，1000预算呢，你不用显示器，不用机箱，电源，能配不错的
<Meowoo> 如果组装500预算
<Pudge> Meowoo: 。。。你又少一半预算
<Pudge> Meowoo: 500都买不到个像样的cpu。
<Pudge> Meowoo: 机箱+电源也要不了500啊
<Meowoo> 额，有机箱有电源
<Pudge> Meowoo: 500真没法陪，去抢吧
<Meowoo> cpu 2.8的单核好，还是2.1的双核好
<Pudge> Meowoo: 双核好
<Meowoo> 额，但是他是2.1额
<Meowoo> 288+170=458，这已经比我坏的机器好了
<Pudge> Meowoo: 2.8和2.1你感觉不出来，但是运行多个程序的时候，系统的反应速度2核优势很明显
<Meowoo> 酱紫，速龙好还是闪龙好
<Pudge> Meowoo: 速龙啊
<Pudge> 你这500的配置，真划不来，用不了多久就不行了，又要买新的
<Pudge> 多加个200,能陪很好的，而且以后升级也方便
<Meowoo> 不买新的了
<Meowoo> 至少用5年
<Pudge> 。。。
<Pudge> Meowoo: 用5年的，就不能多200预算？用着舒服好多啊
<Meowoo> 双核心的貌似不支持硬件虚拟额，单核心的2.8的支持
<Meowoo> 是不是支持硬虚拟，跑虚拟机会快点
<Meowoo> 有些概念我搞不懂
<Pudge> Meowoo: 如果你用kvm党虚拟机，需要vt支持，virtualbox不用
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> vb的有硬虚拟也会块点吧
<Pudge> vbox虚拟机实际性能并不比kvm慢多少，但是2d和3d性能明显高很多
<Pudge> Meowoo: 没感觉出来，跑分的软件有点区别，特别做计算的时候，但是差别也不超过30%
<Pudge> Meowoo: kvm的图形加速=0
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> 没用的，机子能过2-3年都少有。  还是准备更换。
<knownbad> 帮老婆组装的电脑电源器换了两个。硬盘换了一个，现在主机板也半死了。
<Pudge> 对啊，明显的省小钱，亏大钱
<knownbad> 1000可以但蛮限制的。  1500差不多可以用个两年。  也不用多花了。
<knownbad> 荧幕也得大些要不游戏在怎么快也不好玩。
<knownbad> 要不去看看有没二手货。
<Meowoo> 怕二手，没到半年就爆电容
<Meowoo> 我又不玩啥游戏
<Pudge> Meowoo: 别想了，1000还行，500太难了，拿到的都是老货，质量没法保证
<knownbad> 说的是1500.
<knownbad> 从头到尾都是你说要玩游戏要不随便那个都可以上网。
<Pudge> 而且你电源还不换新的，最容易烧主板
<knownbad> 15000的MacBook两年后一样问题来了。  倒不是价格问题。
<knownbad> 电源器没办法，国内的电源不是很稳。  普通的大概一年多就该换了。
<Pudge> knownbad: 。。。笔记本爱稀点，用个2,3年很正常吧
<knownbad> 第二个灰尘也是杀手。
<knownbad> 他给儿子玩还能爱惜？
<Pudge> knownbad: 他儿子都能玩大菠萝3了，至少也初中了吧。
<Pudge> knownbad: 也就废点键盘
<Meowoo> 决定了 就这个 http://detail.zol.com.cn/300/299781/param.shtml + http://detail.zol.com.cn/cpu/index250743.shtml
<^k^> Meowoo ... ⇪ 【杰灵ZL-M2C68A-L11参数】杰灵 ZL-M2C68A-L11主板参数_规格_性能_功能-ZOL中关村在线
<Meowoo> 我儿子8岁
<Meowoo> 玩暗黑2
<Pudge> Meowoo: 我操，我8岁还不会开机呢。
<Meowoo> 他想玩3
<knownbad> 笔记本键盘不好换，Dell的键盘我常换是因为零件容易取得。
<Meowoo> 他比你想象得厉害，谁8岁还不会开机啊
<Pudge> Meowoo: 从小就完这么血腥的游戏
<knownbad> 其他厂家的根本不寄送零件给你。
<Pudge> Meowoo: 我直到初中毕业，关机都是直接拔电源
<Meowoo> knownbad 我说最好能玩游戏，是给儿子玩得。 我倒无所谓，能看翁美玲和编译就好
<knownbad> 你应该去做QA.
<Meowoo> 帮我看看那主板和 cpu 额。不过我也决定了，不到500
<Meowoo> 怎么接多屏幕额
<Meowoo> 170 + 288
<knownbad> 不流行多荧幕了，一个24寸的就好了。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 我没有24的呢。电视可以么
<Meowoo> 有一不知道多少寸的液晶电视机
<knownbad> 看影音可以但当电脑荧幕解析度不够。
<knownbad> 伤眼。
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> 算了，你去卖屁股多赚些吧。
<Meowoo> 我接3显示器，一小的做主屏幕。第二个放裸照。
<Pudge> 这牌子没听过，不知道质量如何。
<Meowoo> 电视机一般关着，看毛片时看
<knownbad> 以前不是有探花的吗？  你就做探菊花。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 还有榜眼呢
<Pudge> Meowoo: 反正，这配置，装ubuntu 13.04,会延迟明显，特别开3d特效。
<knownbad> 那你当榜眼，客人当探花。
<Meowoo> 不会吧
<Meowoo> 我坏的那个1.8cpu，2G内存，独立显卡，都可以啊
<Meowoo> 不过进 kde 很慢
<Meowoo> 进去后就快了
<Meowoo> 可能快慢我比较不敏感，延迟个一秒俩的，也觉正常
<knownbad> http://www.newegg.com.cn/Computer-Hardware-Software.htm
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ ~ｵ郛呈揩蟶
<knownbad> 看看价格如何。
<Meowoo> 我不开多少3d的
<knownbad> 好的电源器要350.
<Pudge> 集显，会慢很多，
<Pudge> 显存和内存速度不是一个数量级的。
<knownbad> 那只是入门机型。  不是中等的。
<Meowoo> 算了，就我说的那个配置
<Pudge> 我操，这款cpu还能开核成双核
<Pudge> 什么情况，这是什么原理
<Pudge> 只听说过超频，居然还有开核，我out了
<Pudge> Meowoo: 你原来的cpu是啥
<Meowoo> 好像是次品，本来是俩核，其中有个有点问题就关了，但是有时候另一个还是可以用
<Meowoo> 大概是这样的
<Meowoo> 这是以前看些资料看到，但记得不全面
<Meowoo> 好像是酱紫
<Meowoo> 1.8的闪龙
<Meowoo> 到时候我去检测一下我原来的cpu，目测是坏了，详细测试一下，如果没坏，就换个288的主板
<knownbad> 有开核的，就以前AMD3核到四核。
<Meowoo> knownbad 那是啥原因呢
<knownbad> http://ask.zol.com.cn/q/14131.html
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ 【AMD能开核CPU有哪些】AMDCPU问答堂-ZOL问答堂
<knownbad> 因为品管时没过就软体设限。
<Pudge> 也就amd能干出这种奇葩的事情了
<Meowoo> 额，我看的也是这样。如果过了呢？
<Meowoo> 那型号变么
<knownbad> 废话就正常的多核了。
<Meowoo> 问题是型号变么
<knownbad> 当然，价格不同。
<Meowoo> 是不是正常的一个型号，不正常的就改另一个
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 明白了
<Pudge> 从没用过amd的，没有温度保护，大学寝室的哥们一共烧了3个
<knownbad> 很想砍了你。
<Meowoo> 那品管没过，但又开了，会不会很危险
<Meowoo> 额
<Pudge> 必须危险
<Meowoo> 我怕你有 m16
<Pudge> 死机事小，少心事大
<knownbad> Meowoo: 你废话真多。
<Meowoo> 怎么开额，用特殊的工具额
<knownbad> 适合当榜眼。
<knownbad> 没就BIOS.
<Meowoo> 好吧，那我匿了。我也该准备送儿子了
<stardiviner> KDE 里怎么设置wallpaper啊？我怎么找不到在哪里设置啊
#ubuntu-cn 2013-06-05
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 如何把wine模拟的qq旋风和火狐浏览器建立链接 让火狐下载时使用qq旋风 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443386 由于wine自带ie所以qq旋风浏览器支持选项中只有ie是能点上的 其余的浏览器包括火狐在内都是灰色的 所以此种方法肯定不行了 屏幕截图.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 243750496 — 2013-06-05  …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 国内linux发行版出的硬件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443388 veket小主机，配置如下： Quote: 处理器类型:RK3188 视频输出:Standard HDMI Interface(HDMI 1.4标准接口) 耗电量:Main Unit + 2.4G sender(Mouse)≤600mA@5V DDR3内存:2GB 存储:8G WiFi(无线上网):IEEE 802.11 b/g/n(Internal Sdio Wifi Module)无线上网接口 输
<^k^> 入输出接口:Standard Micro-5Pin USB OTG 2.0 And DC-IN(电源输入5V 700mA) USB A Type H …
<oneju> 早
<sjd_zeus> 各位早上好
<sjd_zeus> 请问kindle能插卡吗？
<jlzhang> hi
<^k^> jlzhang:点点点.  08:47 
<jlzhang> less支持按百分比跳转到指定区域显示，这个百分比是支持小数的，类似14.29这样。
<jlzhang> 但是如何让他显示百分比呢？有一个less -m 参数，只能显示百分比的整数值，我想让小数值也显示出来。
<jlzhang> 请问如何做到呢？
<sjd_zeus> 现在买的话，是kindle4合适还是kindle black合适呢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 操作问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443389 cd至server目录下，终端执行 怎么操作呢？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xsita — 2013-06-05 9:07
<imtxc_> imtxc_: 怎么尾巴了
<imtxc_> roylez_: momo
<onlylove> http://ent.163.com/13/0604/07/90GRVIPE00031H2L.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 环球时报：苍井空挂出“开房找我”有违商业道德_网易娱乐
<onlylove> 环球时报果然不要脸
<archl> humble indie bundle 8 竟然有 11个游戏了。
<archl> 不过要 $5.7 才能买到
<onlylove> http://ent.163.com/13/0604/11/90H91HVT00031H2L.html#from=relevant#xwwzy_35_bottomnewskwd
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 苍井空辟谣:校长开房找我照片系PS_网易娱乐
<onlylove> 国内媒体都看不下去了，环球时报还怎么混啊
<archl> 环球时报是啥。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=35015
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: Solidot | ARM宣布内嵌DRM的视频处理器
<onlylove> archl: 环球时报有个兄弟叫人民日报
<archl> onlylove: 比光明日报好吗？
<hyp> 什么
<onlylove> archl: 据说前几天环球时报的有个记者的家人出车祸，然后媒体因为记者的身份拒绝报道这事情
<eexpress> ce:b3:0a:1f:d6:1f:a6:f5:c3:17:11:f9:8b:11:92:1f
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=35016
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国音乐网站将开始试行收费
<imtxc_> eexpress: lol
<imtxc_> eexpress: 早
<imtxc_> onlylove: 早 
<imtxc_> yunfan: 早
<archl> eexpress: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34659
<^k^> archl ⇪ t: Solidot | 以色列歌手用Perl发表新歌
<eexpress> imtxc_: momo
<MeaCulpa_> eexpress: momo
<imtxc_> ||
<eexpress> archl: 啥意思。不懂
<eexpress> MeaCulpa_: 你活过来了啊。都几天了。
<imtxc_> MeaCulpa_: 酷怕复活了怎么带了尾巴了
<archl> eexpress: 你个perl魔神都看不懂，我=perl盲。
<archl> MeaCulpa_: 啪啪啪
<eexpress> 不明白这咋欣赏。
<archl> eexpress: 也不明白
<iMadper> eexpress: 早, 神
<MeaCulpa_> eexpress: ..
<eexpress> 每夜啪不停 只为心中思绪难平静
<eexpress>  每夜啪不停 只为迟睡的心盼望听
<eexpress>  每夜啪不停 让那空虚感觉无法停
<MeaCulpa_> imtxc_: momo
<MeaCulpa_> archl: .
<imtxc_> eexpress: ...............
<eexpress> imtxc_: 酷胖昨天没尽兴，遗留的尾巴。你也有嘛
<eexpress> lol 都收了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 最近总是想要打雷哈。
<MeaCulpa> ,
<imtxc> ..
<archl> eexpress:  MeaCulpa 发现一奇事，只要笔记本连电源就会过热。。。
<archl> 讨厌啊。
<archl> 用电池就不热
<onlylove> 电源管理？
<onlylove> 显卡什么的
<archl> onlylove: 电源管理怎么设置。
<eexpress> lenovo的不热，dell的像风扇，热
<archl> onlylove: intel
<eexpress> 估计要设置成laptop模式
<archl> eexpress: dell的不是纯金属么
<onlylove> archl: 不知道啊 我就知道软件
<eexpress> 外壳是
<onlylove> archl: cpufreq
<archl> 哦。
<onlylove> archl: 反正就是还有个cpureq-utils什么的，名字肯定不对你在软件仓库搜下
<onlylove> archl: 我用aptitude搜的
<eexpress> 调频，有效？无聊了吧
<archl> eexpress: 我发现我这破电脑上面一层是金属的，低下是塑料的。。。简直侮辱智商
<eexpress> 本来就应该自动调频的啊
 * archl 不明白啊。
<onlylove> 自动调？
<archl> 。笔记本都会自动调的
<eexpress> dell下面也有一层橡胶的。
<onlylove> 木有软件支持会自动调么
<archl> eexpress: 哦。
<eexpress> 橡胶把铭牌包裹起来。。不知道干嘛
<archl> eexpress: 看起来好看些
<eexpress> 机器倒是漂亮
<archl> onlylove:  eexpress  powertop都不管用，只能节电，不能降温。
<eexpress> 发热不好嘛
<archl> eexpress: 退了，然后买新的。
<eexpress> 一个for循环，直接测试温度。
<eexpress> 没新的
<onlylove> eexpress: 你太狠了
<archl> eexpress: 买新的 处理器的啊 
<eexpress> 。。i5 还换啥。。真是的
<eexpress> office都秒开。
<archl> eexpress: office 秒开多么正常。。。
<eexpress> 屁。lenovo的，就不能
<archl> eexpress:  处理个raw就看差异了
<eexpress> 台机也不能
<iMadper> archl: ondemand是自动调节的. 如果是performance就是全速, 如果是powersave, 应该可以降温.
<archl> iMadper: 怎么设置。不明白
<iMadper> archl: 有个 cpufreq的软件的
<eexpress> 这些，不是enduser应该知道的。 iMadper
<iMadper> eexpress: 但是, 裸姐现在有这个需求呀
<eexpress> 用过4台本本了，就dell的发热。 nnnnd
<eexpress> 其他的，冰凉冰凉的
<eexpress> 难道是ssd发热？
<archl> eexpress: 你选了NV显卡？
<iMadper> eexpress: ssd按理说, 发热应该是很高的
<iMadper> eexpress: 在你io很多的情况下
<eexpress> 很高？
<eexpress> 集成显卡。 archl
<archl> eexpress: 我以前的那DELL，能明显感觉到显卡处变热。
<iMadper> archl: 难道你插电的时候是这个状态: The Performance governor forces the CPU to use the highest possible clock frequency. 
<iMadper> eexpress: en , 很高. 我之前slc的usb3.0 u盘, 拷电影的时候,  都能摊鸡蛋
<archl> eexpress: 速度如何？你的ssd
<eexpress> usb3是有点发热。
<eexpress> 速度没测试。反正啥都快
<archl> usb设备都容易热吧。
<archl> iMadper: 昨天我说的usb网卡。
<iMadper> archl: lol~
<frontsteel> list
<archl> iMadper: 妳试过usb连手机，手机热。
<archl> iMadper:  妳好~
<jusss> dir
<iMadper> archl: 没试过..
<jusss> archl: 为啥是妳？
<iMadper> archl: 这个"妳"真蛋疼...
<archl> iMadper jusss 有意的
<jusss> iMadper: 你是女的？
<iMadper> jusss: 找kick?
<jusss> iMadper: 又不是我说的
<jusss> iMadper: 妳 
<archl> iMadper: 这是回应 哈
<jusss> eexpress: 妳好
<archl> eexpress: 我想买这个 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w17-15919578.20.uQHy71&id=12913537846&
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ 飞利浦旗舰店 健康无油空气炸锅HD9220/20 正品包邮 易操作易清洗-tmall.com天猫
<eexpress> archl: 别买，没几个可以做的食品。我之前想好久了，忍住了。
<onlylove> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/62f87eb4jw1e5cdm87nlkj20c80wnq8d.jpg
<eexpress> onlylove: 你这也信，你傻了
<onlylove> eexpress: 据说是很久以前的
<eexpress> 普通人，要是娶一个，需要100w聘礼，那男的，得多丑啊。
<archl> onlylove: 什么意思重庆的女孩子太可怕？
<iMadper|Coding> 扯淡, 北京姑娘, 基本不会管你要聘礼的
<eexpress> 在女人眼里，票子可以和相貌置换的。
<onlylove> archl: 不是的
<iMadper|Coding> 除非, 人家不喜欢你
<archl> iMadper|Coding: 你要和北京姑娘结婚了？
<onlylove> archl: 人的意思是没要求，只要你真心的
<archl> onlylove: 我要聘礼
<iMadper|Coding> archl: 北京的可能性最大了吧? 我认识的姑娘都是北京的
<archl> iMadper|Coding: 。。。
<eexpress> iMadper|Coding: 额。。。
<iMadper|Coding> eexpress: ??? 咋了?
 * archl 都不认识个北京人。
<eexpress> 奇特的酷胖啊。 archl 是不
<onlylove> iMadper|Coding: 土著？
<archl> eexpress: 酷胖？
<jusss> onlylove: u盘可以没分区表？
<iMadper|Coding> eexpress: 北京遇上西雅图, 看不看?
<eexpress> 他在上海，专门认识北京的。
<eexpress> 网聊老板？
<onlylove> jusss: 优盘默认就是没有分区表的啊
<iMadper|Coding> eexpress: 不算是土著. 
<archl> eexpress: 。是么。。。我都不知道
<onlylove> jusss: 除非你把优盘搞成hdd模式
 * archl 是老土
<eexpress> 有澳洲小妞的照片没
<onlylove> archl: 去过袋鼠国的还老土，这些人连passport什么样都不知道
<archl> 没没没
<eexpress> nnnnd 掩饰
<onlylove> eexpress: 别信，肯定是不敢往外放
<archl> 澳洲小妞有我的照片倒是。
<eexpress> 。。你被玷污过？
<archl> 。。没
<eexpress> 反了嘛。lol
<jusss> onlylove: 找不到怎么转成hdd
<archl> onlylove: 看一边就知道了
<onlylove> jusss: 我管你怎么转换，你要转换做啥，就是个removable设备和fixed设备的区别
<archl> MeaCulpa: 你专门结识北京的么。为啥呀？
<onlylove> jusss: 简单说，移动设备没分区，固定设备有分区
<archl> eexpress: 好。其实我现在吃肉，就两种，一，红烧；二，微波炉烤
<eexpress> 你啥肠胃啊。专门红烧？
 * archl 还是很喜欢炸地瓜片的，甜，
<jusss> onlylove: .
<archl> eexpress: 红烧怎么了？
<iMadper|Coding> archl: 清蒸
<liemehoc> 北京好像没地瓜？
<onlylove> jusss: 你找diskgenius去，windows下面的，转换需要重新格式化
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<archl> iMadper|Coding: 多数蒸的食物我不喜欢。。。
<archl> 除了玉米。。
<onlylove> liemehoc: 北京没地瓜，你信么
<jusss> onlylove: 在u盘上装个系统
<eexpress> 蒸的才健康。原汁原味。
<liemehoc> 问了北京的同事   都不知道啥是地瓜
<onlylove> liemehoc: 因为他们不叫地瓜
<eexpress> 浏阳蒸菜，到处都是
<onlylove> liemehoc: 地瓜是山东地区的叫法
<liemehoc> onlylove: 北京叫啥
<onlylove> liemehoc: 我不知道，你问下红薯和白薯
<iMadper|Coding> liemehoc: 不就是白鼠嘛...
<onlylove> liemehoc: 没准他们知道
<iMadper|Coding> liemehoc: 你是哪儿的? 你们那里有上海青吗?
<liemehoc> onlylove: 红薯就是我们那儿的番薯
<archl> 红薯和白薯
<liemehoc> 杭州
<onlylove> liemehoc: 红薯就是地瓜
<iMadper|Coding> lie
<archl> 紫薯
<archl> 都是地瓜
<huntxu> 网速好慢网速好慢网速好慢网速好慢网速好慢网速好慢网速好慢网速好慢
<onlylove> liemehoc: 番薯也是地瓜
<archl> 番薯不是土豆？
<huntxu> 网速好慢网速好慢网速好慢网速好慢网速好慢网速好慢网速好慢网速好慢网速好慢网速好慢
<huntxu> 我要报复社会！
<onlylove> huntxu: 网速慢就断网
<onlylove> archl: 土豆是马铃薯
<iMadper|Coding> huntxu: 等我帮你报复
<liemehoc> 番薯是街边用汽油桶烤的那种
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 用QT开发的带系统托盘图标的程序自启动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443392 我在 /etc/profile文件末尾增加了一行脚本，结果ubuntu桌面程序没有启动好，就运行我的程序了，导致创建系统托盘图标失败 统计信息: 发表于 由 scott_good_163 — 2013-06-05 10:16
<eexpress> huntxu: 额。你去骚扰客户小姐吧。别骚扰这里。
<iMadper|Coding> liemehoc: 不还是红薯吗?
<liemehoc> 烘番薯   就是红薯
<liemehoc> 但是红薯不是我说的地瓜
<onlylove> archl: 你去袋鼠国过傻了？potato
<onlylove> archl: http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/4c/Potato_heart_mutation.jpg&imgrefurl=http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Potato_heart_mutation.jpg&h=210&w=240&sz=1&tbnid=NkYZrDVNt56sOM:&tbnh=175&tbnw=200&zoom=1&usg=__2_WDCUpCbammZbNYrbJSejMUdOc=&docid=MDvvG1t1liwTeM&itg=1&sa=X&ei=IKOuUbipCoqkiQeg0YGwAg&ved=0CIQBEPwdMA0
<liemehoc> 地瓜白的
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Google 搜尋 http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/4c/Potato_heart_mutation.jpg 圖片的結果
<onlylove> liemehoc: 证明你对地瓜理解有误
<iMadper|Coding> liemehoc: 番薯 和红薯是同义词，已合并。 红薯，又名山芋、地瓜、甘薯等，富含蛋白质、淀粉、果胶、纤维素、氨基酸、维生素及多种矿物质，有“长寿食品”之誉。具有抗癌、保护心脏、预防肺气肿、糖尿病、减肥等功效。
<archl> onlylove: 其实，我对各种生活产品都不很在意，名字搞错了很正常。
<iMadper|Coding> liemehoc: 别乱扯了, 都是一个东西
<onlylove> liemehoc: 地瓜有白的，有红的还有紫色的
<archl> onlylove: 以前在超市就忘记过提的蔬菜的英文名。
<archl> onlylove: 又走了自助。
<liemehoc> iMadper|Coding: 真不是一个东西
<onlylove> liemehoc: 真是一个东西
<iMadper|Coding> liemehoc: 就跟, 有地方叫自行车, 有地方叫单车一样...
<liemehoc> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E8%B1%86%E8%96%AF
<onlylove> liemehoc: 我从小吃那个长大的
<liemehoc> 有可能是这个
<^k^> liemehoc ⇪ t: 凉薯 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<eexpress> 地瓜，肯定是以前的土人说出来的名词
<liemehoc> 但好像也不是
<onlylove> liemehoc: 你哪个地区的
<liemehoc> 杭州
<onlylove> eexpress: 毛线土人，就和湖南人叫红苕一样，山东人统称地瓜
<archl> eexpress: 我这里就叫地瓜哈。
<archl> eexpress: 烤地瓜~
<eexpress> 红苕是啥？
<eexpress> 红薯就知道
<palomino|working> 就是红薯吧
<onlylove> eexpress: 你是湖南人？
<archl> palomino|working: 破马。
<palomino|working> 红薯番薯甘薯山芋地瓜
<eexpress> onlylove: 假装本地人？
<archl> palomino|working: 你是哪里人？
<palomino|working> 天津
<iMadper|Coding> palomino|working: 恩, 其实都是一个东西. 
<archl> palomino|working:本地的啊？
<palomino|working> ?_? archl 
<onlylove> eexpress: 我没假装湖南人，我听说湘潭这么叫
<eexpress> 那读音都不知道。
<onlylove> eexpress: shao
<eexpress> 湘潭，那土语听不懂的
<onlylove> eexpress: 这么大文盲
<onlylove> eexpress: 找你语文老师要钱其
 * archl 其实很服气的普通话是闽北和湖南的。讲出来是感觉是普通话就是理解不了哈~
<palomino|working> ...
<eexpress> 胡说。湖南这边的官话，只有长沙话。
<onlylove> archl: 我很服气湖北英语
<onlylove> eexpress: 我又没说是官话
<archl> onlylove 你应该服气，roylez_英语很厉害的 
<onlylove> archl: 我服气的是湖北英语的发音
<eexpress> 你说湖南这么说。这没逻辑嘛
<onlylove> eexpress: 你说湘潭是不是湖南的，
<archl> eexpress: 湖南人的语音太安详了
<eexpress> 乐乐的英语，我知道，说英语时，必须手舞足蹈，才说得出来
 * archl 有时都让我忘了对方在讲话哈。
<onlylove> archl: 那天有人给我打电话，我听了好几遍，然后想了又想，才大概猜，可能是sharepoint
<eexpress> onlylove: 那地方不能代表湖南，明白吧
<onlylove> eexpress: 长沙能代表湖南么
<eexpress> roylez_: 出来说句
<archl> onlylove:  sharepoint 是啥。
<eexpress> onlylove: 当然可以
<onlylove> eexpress: 我说湖南人，长沙和湘潭都是
<archl> 。
<eexpress> 你没来过，唉。没经验
<onlylove> eexpress: 你这典型的大城市主义
<archl> 其实。山东说的话未必能交流
<archl> onlylove: 胶东的和西南部的
<onlylove> eexpress: 老实说，山东人说话，济宁人和烟台人就没法交流
<eexpress> 湖南十里不同音。知道不。 onlylove
<onlylove> eexpress: 既然十里不同，更不能用长沙代表了
<eexpress> 唯一长沙的可以代表啊
<onlylove> eexpress: 我只能说，济南不能代表山东
<eexpress> 小地方的，怎么能代表
<onlylove> archl: sharepoint么，微软的东西
<onlylove> archl: 那人是湖北人，还是负责招聘的，搞得我很不爽
<onlylove> archl: 你妹的我都听不懂你在说什么，怎么说会不会
<eexpress> archl: 蛋蛋这家伙，南腔北调的呢，估计本地话不会说了。
<onlylove> archl: 我敢说弄个日本人说的英语都比他强
<eexpress> 湖北的，号称小普通话。容易懂
<huntxu> onlylove: 湖北人跟你打电话用什么英语 =.=
<archl> eexpress: 我确实不会说本地话。
<onlylove> huntxu: 湖北英语
<eexpress> 你估计是不会了
<archl> eexpress: 重庆的也容易吧。
<eexpress> 重庆的，那是听多了。
<archl> eexpress: 其实我碰到哈皮说了两句，我就知道他东北的
<eexpress> 哈皮是东北的？
<eexpress> 忘记了
<archl> eexpress: 我，祖父母辈4省来，互相就是官话。
<stanzgy> 
 * archl 也是大部分时间跟着他们一起
<eexpress> 额。流民啊
<eexpress> 你也是，你更加是。lol
 * archl 表哥也是
<eexpress> 。。
<archl> 不过他是北方的4省。
<archl> 我是偏南
<archl> 不对。。
<archl> 是他偏北。
<eexpress> 你妹也是了
<archl> eexpress: 我妹哦。是3吧。他祖父母是东北。只能算3
<archl> 哈哈
<eexpress> 3是啥意思
<archl> 3省啊。
<eexpress> 。
<archl> 哦，是外祖父母同一
<eexpress> 你家幸好没新疆的血统
<eexpress> 社会大融合的典范？
<Meowoo> 色狼呢
<onlylove> archl: 四省……噢这……听起来不太可能啊
<Meowoo> 谁帮我看看这个笔记本如何  http://product.pconline.com.cn/umpc/acer/501531_detail.html 
<^k^> Meowoo ... ⇪ 宏
<eexpress> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=120&t=443346
<onlylove> archl: 我一直觉得跨省能认识很不错了，结婚……
<^k^> eexpress ⇪ t: QuickSynergy 图解 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<archl> onlylove: 50年代，全国分配。
<eexpress> Meowoo: atom的，玩具？
<Meowoo> eexpress 这个便宜额
<onlylove> archl: 噢，那就对了
<eexpress> 这档次，还不如eeepc啊。 Meowoo
<Meowoo> eexpress 上网本?
<liemehoc> mac air 也就6k多一点
<eexpress> 自己看分辨率。看cpu
<liemehoc> 何必呢
<Meowoo> cpu 1.6G 额
<Meowoo> 普通的编译应该跑得起就好了，我最多能用到的就是这个
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 渣神
<eexpress> 破噶嘛，没礼貌
<eexpress> 下次要醒你的门子。 gfrog_away
<archl> gfrog_away:  giant frog
<Meowoo> 这机器普通的编译应该没问题吧
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 渣神
<archl> gfrog_away:  http://crawl.chaosforge.org/Giant_frog
<Meowoo> 能跑 ubuntu 么
<^k^> archl ⇪ t: Giant frog - CrawlWiki
<eexpress> 。。
<gfrog_away> archl: 是GNU啊。。。
<archl> gfrog_away:   	A large and unusually aggressive amphibian that can cover distance rapidly by hopping.
<archl> "Hello my baby! Hello my honey! Hello my ragtime gal!Send me a kiss by wire. Baby my heart's on fire!
<archl> If you refuse me, honey, you'll lose me; then you'll be left alone.Oh baby, telephone, and tell me I'm your own."
<archl> -Ida Emerson and Joseph E. Howard, "Hello My Baby!" 
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 乃用过电力线猫儿？
<eexpress> iMadper|Coding: 你来教育下 gfrog_away。
<eexpress> 没啊。传说中的烂货嘛
<iMadper|Coding> gfrog_away: 又贵又不好用的东西. 
<iMadper|Coding> gfrog_away: 除非是wifi有死角, 不然没必要用电力猫吧.
<eexpress> iMadper|Coding: 给噶嘛+b
<Meowoo> Pudge 帮我看看 http://product.pconline.com.cn/umpc/acer/501531_detail.html 这个
<archl> roylez_: 为啥 crawl 的解释令人费解
<^k^> Meowoo ... ⇪ 宏
<eexpress> +q算了
<iMadper|Coding> eexpress: 咋了? 用电力猫也不至于+b吧...
<archl> 电力猫？
<eexpress> 额，看上面
<archl> 典礼帽？
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Coding: 没埋网线，低端ap桥接不靠谱
<eexpress> 。
<archl> eexpress: 明明我是发帖的。。。
<liemehoc> 电力猫是走第几层协议？
<archl> eexpress: 。。。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 那就高端ap
<eexpress> 啥贴
<gfrog_away> huntxu: ea6500?
<iMadper|Coding> liemehoc: 链路? 物理?
<archl> eexpress: 那一堆青蛙描述
<eexpress> 哪里
<archl> 10时56分10秒 - gfrog_away: archl: 是GNU啊。。。 下面
<Meowoo> 原来我给的那个就是上网本
<iMadper|Coding> gfrog_away: 还是觉得, 除非有死角... 不然就别用电力猫...
<Meowoo> 但那销售员说能跑 win7 呢
<eexpress> Attack1 	 9 (hit: plain)
<eexpress> 绿噶嘛。是啥角色？
<Meowoo> 1.6Gcpu的能上win7么， 2G内存
<iMadper|Coding> Meowoo: 你真的是qt开发??? 
<eexpress> 能跑，能用，有一个限度吧。自己体会
<iMadper|Coding> Meowoo: 能上, 体验不会好
<Meowoo> iMadper|Coding是饿，怎么
<Meowoo> iMadper|Coding 能上 ubuntu 么，那机器
<Meowoo> 能上就好
<eexpress> 这破本本，还跑qt编译啊
<iMadper|Coding> Meowoo: 觉得, 开发者, 这东西应该能自己判断吧...
 * iMadper|Coding qt编译奇慢!!! gtk依赖奇脏!!!
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 没用过手提额
<eexpress> 整晚编译，第二天烧机。
<abinez> ee
<eexpress> 你1k8，不如去找小姐。
<eexpress> 浪费
<Meowoo> 能上 ubuntu 就好
<archl> eexpress: 放在水池里
<eexpress> 水冷?
<archl> eexpress: 嗯嗯呃
<abinez> eexpress: ?
<eexpress> abinez: 干嘛。有好事就说。
<Meowoo> 算了不考虑了
<jusss> Meowoo: 能装debian
<Meowoo> 组装算了
<Meowoo> jusss 额
<eexpress> Meowoo: 你出1k，我的eeepc1代退你了。圣诞节限量纪念版本。
<archl> Meowoo: 组装个 8核心的
<jusss> Meowoo: 1g内存也能跑squeeze
<abinez> eexpress: 
<Meowoo> 组装个500块以下的
<eexpress> 还可以开启compiz 3d桌面
<jusss> Meowoo: 树莓派
<Meowoo> 我只要主板和cpu, 2.8G 170 +270的主板
<jusss> Meowoo: 300
<eexpress> diy吧。如果钱紧张
<Meowoo> 额
<iMadper|Coding> Meowoo: 你那个破笔记本, atom的cpu, 买来干嘛?
<onlylove> Meowoo: 1.6＋2g跑7妥妥的
<eexpress> onlylove: 你这ti的js。又骗人嘛
<Meowoo> iMadper|Coding很快我可能要出外地，所以想要手提
<eexpress> 别人还要编译呢
<Meowoo> iMadper|Coding在家里倒是没问题
<onlylove> eexpress: 我自己的机器就是啊
<eexpress> 没下限的机器了啊
<onlylove> eexpress: 他又没说要编译，就是编译，也就是时间长点而已
<Meowoo> onlylove 我要装 ubuntu，我也没什么很高的需求，最高的就是编译一下qt
<Meowoo> 我说了
<iMadper|Coding> Meowoo: 这配置, 买来肯定想砸.
<jusss> onlylove: 2g内存跑7真心卡
<iMadper|Coding> Meowoo: ubuntu要求配置挺高的吧... 
<onlylove> jusss: 你滚，卡你妹，我玩大型网游都不卡
<eexpress> 多高的配置，都可以吃完。这就是lin
<Meowoo> iMadper|Coding 我坏的机器 1.8GCpu，2G内存，我还可忍受
<eexpress> 多低的，都可以跑。
<jusss> onlylove: 不是玩游戏卡…
<abinez> eexpress: 来根烧鸡腿
<abinez> 烧鸡
<onlylove> jusss: 当年出vista的时候就有人喊着2g卡到爆，结果1G妥妥的
<onlylove> jusss: 不是游戏卡，那是什么卡
<jusss> onlylove: 开机3个小时后，系统卡
<eexpress> atom呢
<abinez> onlylove: 现在haswell来了
<onlylove> jusss: 我周末一天玩游戏超过10小时
<abinez> win9估计都能跑
<iMadper|Coding> 别纠结2g内存了, 那个可以接受. 问题是, atom的cpu
<onlylove> eexpress: atom?那不是玩具么
<jusss> onlylove: 开机10个小时后，干掉explorer，重新打开explorer，死机
<eexpress> onlylove: 哪你还使劲说没问题
<onlylove> jusss: 我的机器开机24小时过
<abinez> haswell号称超过80%独立显卡
<jusss> onlylove: 一开游戏，内存瞬间90%以上，笔记本
<onlylove> eexpress: 你光说主频啊，又没说是atom的CPU
<Meowoo> 我的需求是跑 ubuntu，没啥大得需求，最高的需求是编译一下qt编写的qt程序
<Meowoo> 硬件我不懂，就说一句这机器行不行就好了
<abinez> onlylove: 我机器连续开半个月
<eexpress> 我没说。你这破客户端，又看漏。
<Meowoo> atom的cpu很差的么
<onlylove> Meowoo: atom的CPU不考虑，你弄个正常点的
<eexpress> Meowoo: 这机器，去死。可以了吧
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 好的
<Meowoo> 明白了
<abinez> eexpress: 老大
<abinez> LOL
<eexpress> abinez: 你干嘛呢
<Meowoo> 正常的的没2000以下的额
<onlylove> 我说的1.6是低电压的intel
<onlylove> i3
<abinez> eexpress: 打招呼
<eexpress> 没好事，别打招呼
<abinez> 额
<eexpress> 发一个美女来
<onlylove> abinez: intel就是喜欢吹
<Meowoo> 算了，还是不要手提了，还是弄回台机算了
<abinez> 你昨晚不是吃烧鸡了么
<eexpress> 。谁
<abinez> eexpress: 你啊
<abinez> 你不是说烧鸡
<abinez> LOL
<onlylove> abinez: 当年的GMA950就开始吹，吹得地上都没有牛了
<eexpress> 胡说的家伙
<abinez> EE
<abinez> onlylove: intel最近牛啊
<onlylove> Meowoo: 弄个正常的笔记本，tp什么的
<Meowoo> 但我有用手提的需求额
<abinez> AMD快要销声匿迹了
<Meowoo> onlylove 贵额
<onlylove> abinez: 也就hd4000有点意思
<onlylove> Meowoo: 你预算多少
<eexpress> Meowoo: 远程vps吧。本本可以上网不配置了。
<onlylove> Meowoo: 少于4000就买台式机了
<Meowoo> 2000提下 :)
<abinez> onlylove: TP是踢屁啊
<ghking> 老乡，终于找到中午频道了，又可以用母语了。话说有人用过ipanforlinux吗
<onlylove> abinez: thinkpad
<Meowoo> 2000以下
<abinez> onlylove: 嗯
<jusss> tp又不是ibm的tp
<Meowoo> 神舟也行
<onlylove> abinez: tp-link的东西除了便宜没见其他优势
<eexpress> 神舟，倒是有这价位的
<onlylove> Meowoo: 噢，神船啊，那你看看
<abinez> jusss: 现在是来弄我的踢屁
<abinez> LOL
<Meowoo> onlylove 我是有手提的需求。如果台机可以，我倒可以凑合了
<eexpress> 带一个rpi跑吧。 Meowoo
<abinez> Meowoo: 买水果
<onlylove> Meowoo: 我对你那2000的预算很无语，除了神船没有别的推荐
<Meowoo> 500元以下就可凑合，我就主板和cpu坏了
<abinez> eexpress: rpi还是太大了
<eexpress> 。
<Meowoo> rpi是啥
<abinez> eexpress: 凌乱啊
<jusss> 树莓派
<onlylove> Meowoo: 老实说，神船都不一定符合要求，你要不看看二手的吧
<abinez> 一大堆连接线缆
<Meowoo> 额
<eexpress> onlylove: 果然js，居然想得到二手的。hoho
<Meowoo> 上网有看到1300多的
<abinez> 神船好
<abinez> 神船便宜
<onlylove> eexpress: 你2000给我买过新机
<abinez> 神船顶瓜瓜
<eexpress> 支持国货精品嘛。神舟
<onlylove> eexpress: 要2G内存，要能编译程序
<eexpress> 没什么不可能。你去搜索
<abinez> onlylove: 以前1MB内存都可以编译哦
<Meowoo> 算了，出去不带电脑了
<abinez> LOL‘
<liemehoc> cubieboard   或者   rk3066的板子
<abinez> Meowoo: 带上爪机
<onlylove> abinez: 你咋不说盖茨还说没人能用超过1mb的内存
<Meowoo> 旅馆也配电脑，不过房钱贵
<eexpress> Meowoo: 说了，开一个vps，带一个平板，远程连接就是。
<Meowoo> 额
<onlylove> Meowoo: 旅馆的电脑安全么
<Meowoo> 是个问题额
<abinez> onlylove: IBM的高层说，世界只需要5台电脑
<abinez> LOL
<Meowoo> 我这政治动物，半夜得被人抓
<liemehoc> onlylove: 自己带live盘
<onlylove> abinez: 是啊是啊，咱这些都扔了算啦
<Meowoo> 谢了各位。我去找神舟去
<abinez> 旅馆的电脑掉渣
<eexpress> 旅馆。。。酒店吧
<abinez> 开着那电脑不知道干嘛
<Meowoo> 这死猫，趴着鼠标垫
<abinez> Meowoo: 卖了 
<Meowoo> 用不了鼠标了
<abinez> 把猫给卖了
 * eexpress 羡慕狒狒，每次住5星。
<abinez> eexpress: 。。。。
<Meowoo> 该死，挪位置了，直接挡我屏幕
<liemehoc> 有没有移植native linux到android的项目啊
<liemehoc> android手机
<Meowoo> 我这猫前世是狗来的，这么粘人
<abinez> gebjgd咋还没来？这家伙还没睡醒？
<Meowoo> 他去奶孩子 了
<abinez> Meowoo: 你家猫猫是不是很肥啊
<abinez> Meowoo: 你是猫叔？
<Meowoo> 不肥
<Meowoo> 我是喵呜
<abinez> 额
<Meowoo> 我俩猫可是3楼4楼上下跳得
<abinez> 还有小猫么
<Meowoo> 都阉了，哪还有
<eexpress> 猫长寄生虫，有9条命。
<Meowoo> 不过我家俩猫是母子
<abinez> eexpress: 额
<ghking> 有人用过ipanforlinux吗
<abinez> ghking: 没
<ghking> 哦
<Meowoo> 公猫和别的母猫私奔不回来了
<abinez> ghking: 你是来推广ipan的吧
<Meowoo> 留下俩母子
<abinez> Meowoo: 那是去云游四方
<Meowoo> 额
<abinez> 说不定被人火锅了
<abinez> LOL
<Meowoo> 我担心他给抓去吃了
<abinez> 额
<Meowoo> 倒是让你说到了
<abinez> 我家的大猫是这样
<abinez> 每天晚上都跑出去
<ghking> 怎么可能，那是快盘的linux版，不过我不会装
<Meowoo> 我可是找那公猫足足找了一个与
<Meowoo> 一个月
<abinez> 在外面不停的叫唤
<eexpress> 猫会回来的。
<Meowoo> 关键我住的楼房，出得去回不来
<Meowoo> 关键是回不来
<Meowoo> 楼下有大门
<abinez> 听起来像是小孩叫 
<eexpress> 之前，隔壁一个猫，丢了，一个月后，在地下车库找到了
<abinez> 嗯，爬墙啊
<ghking> 这里好水哦
<Meowoo> 倒是可以从上面跳下来，楼梯口有个大门进不去
<Meowoo> ghking 你有不水的话题么
<abinez> 猫都会飞檐走壁
<abinez> ghking: 你来这里推销ipan》
<abinez> ？
<Meowoo> 我倒是有段时间，它一出去两天，我就在楼上等它回来
<abinez> 哦
<Meowoo> 楼下
<abinez> 等到了吗
<Meowoo> 有门进不去
<eexpress> Meowoo: 你这有激情的。
<ghking> Meowoo:当然有，ipanforlinux怎么装
<Meowoo> 最后一次没等到额，不就跑了么
<Meowoo> 这里没人懂额，懂的就会回答你了
<abinez> ghking: 没有人用这个
<jusss> ghking: ipan是啥
<abinez> 网盘多的是
<abinez> jusss: 就是个网盘呗
<Meowoo> dropbox 挺好的额
<Meowoo> ubuntu-one也可以
<jusss> abinez: soga
<Meowoo> 我俩一起用
<abinez> 一看就知道i开头的
<Meowoo> 全备份
<abinez> 后面跟着pan
<eexpress> 重要的用U1，不重要的用yunio，不怕死的用insync
<ghking> 可我快盘35g，linux下不能用了
<jusss> abinez: 哦
<abinez> 这分明是国内的山寨网盘
<jusss> abinez: 我还以为ipad
<Meowoo> ghking 都是苍井空么
<abinez> Meowoo: 是种子吧
<abinez> LOL
<Meowoo> 35G种子？那不是火星的AV都有了？
<abinez> 嗯
<Meowoo> 全宇宙的毛片库
<eexpress> 如果是35G的magnet，那才不得了
<abinez> 包罗万象
<Meowoo> 又跑偏了
<abinez> 简直就是无所不有
<Meowoo> ghking dropbox 或者 ubuntu 不挺好么
<ghking> bye，i 服了you们
<Meowoo> ubuntu-one
<abinez> Meowoo: 你还没看明白
<abinez> Meowoo: 他是来推广ipan的
<abinez> LOL
<Meowoo> 不过那俩空间不够
<Meowoo> 35G额
<Meowoo> 哦
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 明显就是来推广ipan
<Meowoo> 到底什么35G
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 不会是什么机密数据吧
<abinez> 笑话
<abinez> 能有啥机密
<Meowoo> 全国的异议人士名单
<abinez> 可以通过web页面下载啊
<abinez> 用不了
<Meowoo> 名单也不用35G额
<abinez> 话说最多就是在文件管理器上无法使用同步
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/260273
<Meowoo> 13亿个名字多少空间，每个名字6个asii大小
<abinez> 应该是带每个人的详细资料
<abinez> 背景
<abinez> 相片
<Meowoo> 额
<abinez> 兴趣爱好
<Meowoo> 监控录像？
<abinez> 浏览过的网页
<abinez> 说过的每一句话
<abinez> 出行的地理位置数据
<Meowoo> 12秒的性爱偷拍
<onlylove> 35G种子？
<abinez> 现在流行的大叔聚
<Meowoo> 谁的精子那么大
<abinez> Meowoo: 。。。。
<abinez> 巨人吧
<Meowoo> :)
<abinez> 或者是恐龙
<Meowoo> 我下了，想办法凑一电脑
<Meowoo> 886
<abinez> Meowoo: 买个
<abinez> 才600
<abinez> 2手
<Meowoo> 额
<abinez> 内存2G
<abinez> 独立显卡
<abinez> HD5450
<Meowoo> 全新主板+cpu 500不到额
<Meowoo> 其他我都有
<abinez> AMD素龙7450
<Meowoo> 下了
<abinez> 嗯
<frozen2013> 有没有简单的图表说明 iptables
<abinez> http://www.lupaworld.com/article-225650-1.html
<frozen2013> 谢谢
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 趣文：表白后女生发给我一串五层加密的密码 - 综合资讯 LUPA开源社区
<abinez> frozen2013: ？
<frozen2013> 要简单。
<frozen2013> 看了一些文章，好复杂。搞不懂。维基百科也看了。
<frozen2013> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iptables 
<^k^> frozen2013 ⇪ t: Iptables - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<frozen2013> “表（tables）”、“链（chain）”、“规则（rules）” 完全不懂
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 看词典吧
<abinez> 把概念给理解透彻
<abinez> 表呢，就是手表的意思
<abinez> 链就是手链的意思
<abinez> 规则就是QIAN规则
<abinez> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/UfTw_xCdlmk/?resourceId=0_06_02_99
<^k^> abinez ⇪ t: Upgrading Windows from 1.0 to Windows 8 Pro_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 一小时 看完 Windows 发展史
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/260278
<zkl> 人不少
<oneju> 下班吃饭
<abinez> oneju: 吻猪
<abinez> LOL
<zkl> 吃完了
<ghking> http://ideone.com/为什么我打开它会有京东的广告，而且那些广告分明就算针对我的
<^k^> ghking ... ⇪ Ideone.com | Online IDE & Debugging Tool
<archl> ghking: 因为你。是google用户
<archl> ghking: 抛弃google吧。
<rich1> 软禁
<archl> rich1: 吃软糖
<archl> 征服世界，你压力山大
<ghking> 是的，我注册了google，看来我真得抛弃它了
<rich1> obsolete
<ghking> 貌似我登出google确实没了广告了，谢谢个位好人
<abinez> ghking: 这里都是坏人
<abinez> 木有好人
<ghking> /join #c
<archl> abinez:我很不重感情
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 好人都是早投胎去了
<archl> abinez: 讨厌情出之后，就没理性了
<archl> 哈啊和
<abinez> 坏人还在世间受苦
<onlylove> 广告什么的好像和cookie有关系，清理下就是
<archl> onlylove: 是用户记录哈。google
<abinez> 谷歌最擅长的就是这个
<abinez> 不然他们哪里的银子
<onlylove> archl: 反正我去京东看过东西之后，京东的广告就是我看过的，如果清理下缓存，就随机了
<onlylove> 我没有google账户
<abinez> 谷歌甚至可以绕过水果系统的浏览器设定
<abinez> 来追踪定位广告客户目标
<abinez> 以达到精准投放广告的目的
<abinez> onlylove: 我有N多个google帐号
<abinez> 死定了
<abinez> 最近还把爪机号码给了谷歌
<abinez> 想必FBI对我的背景都了如指掌了
<abinez> 以后不敢吐槽米国坏话了
<ghking_> 哈哈，我现在可以在终端或手机上都可以上irc了，happying
<archl> onlylove: 哦
<abinez> 超级后悔
<abinez> 后悔用谷歌
<ghking_> exit
<abinez> 后悔
<^k^> 新 校园网拨号 • 重邮 linux 下的netkepper http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443395 谁有啊，能不能分享一下啊，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 yz199312 — 2013-06-05 12:35
<abinez> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.69.K0wde9&id=25540688963
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ Intel/英特尔 Core i7-4770K 处理器 LGA1150/3.5GHz/22nm 中文-淘宝网
<archl> abinez: 变态了。
<abinez> archl: 。。。
<ghking> abinez 我是好人，大大的好人
<archl> abinez: 我的电脑闲置的时候会过热。。
<archl> abinez: 只要我不碰它，风扇就会不断加快，系统不断升温。
<abinez> archl: 闲置的时候，你的风扇没有启动
<abinez> ？
<abinez> archl: 你系统后台在运行啥进程没？
<archl> abinez: 没有我主动搞得。难道kde就是这样
<abinez> ghking: 你是干活王啊
<abinez> 好人
<abinez> 你没看见好人都是早投胎么？
<ghking> 好了，帮忙要紧，别水了。
<abinez> 雷锋叔叔是好人
<abinez> 现在雷锋叔叔呢？
<abinez> 哪里去了？
<archl> abinez: 。
<abinez> 谁帮忙找找雷锋叔叔
<abinez> ？
<archl> abinez: 雷锋比我好么
<abinez> 看澳门du王吧
<abinez> 90多了
<ghking> archl 肯定是什么服务后台启动了，然后系统一闲就开始工作。
<abinez> 一堆子女。老婆。姨太太
<archl> ghking: 什么呐。kde就是一团。
<abinez> archl: 快把KDE给x了
<ghking> archl 什么意思哦
<archl> 74度算正常？
<archl> 毛。。。
<abinez> 然后找个冰块把机子凉快下来
<ghking> 一团什么
<archl> abinez: 除了kde ubuntu 12.04还能用什么过得去的桌面？
<abinez> ghking: 一团饭团
<abinez> 经典的classic
<abinez> no特效
<ghking> archl
<archl> abinez: 。。。那个弱。
<abinez> 你懂的
<abinez> 不然就lxde
<archl> ghking: 什么？就是不明白各种对应
<archl> ghking: 复杂
<abinez> 或者其他肥猪流桌面环境
 * archl 不喜欢kde就是因为各种项目太多，多无用且杂
<abinez> 不解悉
<abinez> 用KDE的某个软件，就会把整个KDE的环境都给装上
<ghking> archl 我hp电脑以前也很热，后来装了显卡驱动+cpufreq+laptop-mode-tools好多了
<archl> abinez: 对，我就是因为要用krita，就装上了kde了。
<abinez> ghking: HP？哈皮啊
<rich1> 在哪里下啊 谢谢  ghking
<abinez> 哈皮电脑
<abinez> rich1: 你好你好
<archl> abinez: 不过因为发现unity奇弱的bug，所以一起抛弃了，之前的xfce慢的比unity还黑，直接歇了
<ghking> richl 你指哪个
<rich1> 对的可以自动降频率
<archl> ghking: 我这正好是hp哈
<abinez> archl: 用lxde
<abinez> archl: 不然换个机子
<abinez> 新的
<ghking> archl 幸会
<rich1> 我的电脑以前很热 后来装了显卡驱动 cpufreq
<abinez> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.69.K0wde9&id=25540688963
<rich1> 这个软件在哪里下啊 谢谢
<abinez> archl: 买这个吧
<abinez> 肯定跑的快
<archl> abinez: 笔记本无用
<abinez> 支持4K的显示分辨率
<abinez> archl: 换新机子
<abinez> 7K搞定
<abinez> 不解释
<archl> abinez: 没钱，有7k但不干这个。
<archl> abinez: 7k能买多台电脑。
<abinez> archl: 那7K留着长蘑菇了吧？
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 现在天气潮湿
<abinez> 记得拿出来晒晒啊
<abinez> lol
<archl> abinez: 理财。
<archl> abinez: 雇人。
<archl> abinez: 但是没找到合适的人哈。
<abinez> archl: 老板啊
<archl> abinez: 或许我该买bitcoin
<abinez> 找我吧
<ghking> richl 不知你指什么软件 laptop-mode-tools？
<archl> abinez: 雇人就是老板么。
<archl> abinez: 招人帮忙付钱？
<abinez> archl: 老板不分大小
<abinez> 有钱就是老板
<abinez> archl: 把钱投给我
<abinez> 帮你理财
<abinez> archl: 咋说
<archl> abinez: 。
<abinez> 额
<abinez> 准备弄个项目
<archl> abinez: 弄啥
<abinez> 开个网店
<archl> abinez: 。。。
<archl> abinez: 卖啥
<archl> abinez: 折纸？
<abinez> archl: 有兴趣？
<abinez> 卖鞋子，袜子
<archl> abinez: 没兴趣。
<abinez> 额
<abinez> 看样子黄了
<archl> abinez: 家里，周围到处都是卖东西的
<abinez> 土豪啊
 * archl 讨厌第三方插在生产者和使用者之间
<abinez> archl: 你会为了买鞋子跑到厂家去买么？
<abinez> 就算你跑去厂里买，厂家不一定会卖给你
<archl> abinez: 或许
<archl> abinez: 因为被插入了。
<abinez> 成本的问题
<abinez> 规模效益
<ghking> 各位有人知道debian中文频道吗
<abinez> 厂家要追求规模效益
<abinez> ghking: 去debian的网站看
<archl> abinez: 其实更多是市场问题。
 * archl 最讨厌市场学，
<abinez> archl: 厂家不可能遍布世界各地开店
<ghking> <abinez> irc.debian.org
 * archl 当年写论文n次和教的理论顶著干
<abinez> 那成本多高啊
<gehong> 那个叫地区代理吧....
<abinez> 所以厂家与用户之间就有了经销商代理之类的
<archl> abinez: 现在成本也不低
<archl> abinez: 美其名曰
<abinez> 厂家不用自己从头建立的自己的销售渠道
<gehong> 然后就行成了像传销一样的金字塔结构
<abinez> 连苹果都没有那么多的精力建设自己的零售店
<ugoub>  凡事发展快了都后弊端。而循序渐进的弊端仅在于其自身。
<abinez> 他们只选择了部分的城市
<abinez> 不可能到处都有苹果的官方零售店
<ugoub> 那是因为市场不需要苹果有那么多零售店
<ugoub> 官方的
<abinez> ugoub: 什么市场不需要？
<gff> help
<abinez> 为了买个苹果要跑到省城
<ugoub> abinez: 市场的需求不够。
<abinez> ？
<abinez> ugoub: 你不希望打个电话，那苹果就像外卖一样送到家门口？
<ugoub> 如果中国农村每个人都摇买Apple。那么每个县城都会又苹果官方的。
<archl> dell就送。
<archl> apple也送
<abinez> 都买apple，也没有
<ugoub> abinez: 你的意思是 网购消化了部分市场对官方零售店 需求？
<abinez> 建设那么多零售店需要很多的成本
<archl> dell混不下去，因为分不出足够资源打广告需
<abinez> 苹果现在的零售店是用来展示形象的
<archl> 靠着别人给他们打广告
<archl> 只要市场学能用就说明人类还没进化足够
<ugoub> 事物的出现必有其出现的道理。反过来想。 正是因为 市场上有人去做销售，做代理，做网购。所以才消化了市场对官方零售的需求。
<abinez> 口口相传
<abinez> 如果没有网购，苹果手机依然还是小众
<abinez> 还不能成为街机
<abinez> 现在苹果已经成为街机了
<abinez> 现在拿着苹果手机的人形形色色
<chenhangwei> 苹果手机确实是好啊
<abinez> 额
<chenhangwei> 可惜买不起
<abinez> 其实买苹果手机回来，里面很多功能他们都不会用
<abinez> 也用不上
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 比如icloud
<chenhangwei> 是什么
<chenhangwei> 云吗
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 苹果的云服务
<abinez> 很多人，买了只是用来打电话，发短信，
<abinez> 玩微信
<abinez> 拍照
<abinez> 没了
<ugoub> 消费者有时并不知道自己真正的需求是什么。他们凭感觉。
<abinez> 嗯
<archl> 市场就是为了创造需求而产生的
<ugoub> 我一直觉得手机更多的时候，是个负担。
<abinez> 他们花5000多买个苹果
<abinez> 回来
<archl> marketing is evil
<abinez> 换壳
<ugoub> evil
<abinez> 用的2G卡
<abinez> 用3G卡也没那么多的上网流量
<abinez> 3G卡也只能当2G卡来用
<archl> Marketing is behind the scenes
<archl> ppppppppppppp;;;;;;;;;;;;;'.l../'
<abinez> archl: 买苹果5可以买个新出的笔记本电脑了
<abinez> LOL
 * MeaCulpa 帽帽在魔都开始招Eng了？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 你去？
<abinez> MeaCulpa: 求内推
<archl> abinez: 他不是猫猫集团的
<abinez> 额
<MeaCulpa> archl: 去个毛
<abinez> 以前adam是猫猫的
<archl> MeaCulpa: 帽帽太糟糕了？
<abinez> archl: 额
<MeaCulpa> http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=5860301&trk=rj_em&ut=265z--rbpXwRM1
<leemeng0x61> remote assistance
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，sales engineer
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ Senior System Engineer at Red Hat in Shanghai - Job | LinkedIn
 * archl 觉得 MeaCulpa 还是挺欢乐的
<MeaCulpa> 帽帽个二货
<abinez> 帽帽的网站明显反人类
<MeaCulpa> Sales还Engineer
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 帽帽的职位更反人类
<abinez> 估计猫猫顶不了多久了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 帽帽开始学你们了，Sales Engineering
<abinez> 猫猫是靠fedora发家的
<abinez> 嗯，老大来了
<MeaCulpa> abinez: Fedora是试管
<abinez> 严肃
<MeaCulpa> Strong knowledge of UNIX / Linux systems, preferably in Red Hat platform products including Red Hat Enterprise Linux, Red Hat Network Satellite, MRG, and other related technologies. 
<abinez> 嗯，
<MeaCulpa> 去死吧这要求
 * MeaCulpa 不懂UNIX / Linux
<abinez> MeaCulpa: fedora就是猫猫的实验田
<MeaCulpa> UNIX / Linux居然后面加个preferably RHEL...留着UNIX这四个字母是干嘛的...
<abinez> fedora用户都是猫猫的小白鼠
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装Ubuntu后，开机小键盘不亮了，求解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443396 我原来是windows7系统，每次开机小键盘都自动亮，可是安装ubuntu后，开机一开始小键盘还是亮的，可是一进入grub的启动界面后，小键盘就自己灭了，到输入密码时，总是先要按NumLock，让人麻烦。每次都是
<archl> 哦。
<archl> 我的电脑 60摄氏度
<abinez> archl: 降温了14
<leemeng0x61> 50
<abinez> leemeng0x61: 我的不知道多少
<adam8157> abinez: 乖
<MeaCulpa> "We are looking for a senior individual contributor role for a"
<MeaCulpa> banking test engineering, based in Tianjian China.
<MeaCulpa> 有意思，天津都拼错
 * MeaCulpa 现在的人啊...
<abinez> 田间啊
<MeaCulpa> archl: 看看这些都挺欢乐
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 有可能..田间...
<abinez> 没拼错
<abinez> LOL
<MeaCulpa> 码工的确应该在田间
<MeaCulpa> 码农~
<archl> MeaCulpa: 嗯。
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 正解
<archl> 不符合中国要求
<abinez> archl: 符合
<abinez> 农业大国啊
<abinez> 必须在田间干活
 * yunfan 同事送了个via处理器的上网本
<abinez> yunfan: 送过来
<abinez> 研究研究
<abinez> 看这个古董能否拍卖
<yunfan> 我也是想研究研究 结果人家就送我了
<yunfan> 我要研究下能不能装minix3
<abinez> 额
<yunfan> 而且这也不是古董 是超低电压版
<abinez> 我要用来研究能不能渣雷离线
<abinez> yunfan: 用来渣雷离线吧
<abinez> 超低电压版应该省电
<abinez> 下一台主机，
<abinez> Z87主板
<yunfan> 我没东西可下
<abinez> 4770K 
<yunfan> 下台主机 准备配个apu平台 用来做movie packing :]
<abinez> ？
<yunfan> abinez: jd已经有haskell的卖了 昨晚看到的
<abinez> 买4770K吧
<abinez> 嗯
<yunfan> 吃饱了撑着呢 干嘛买那个 
<abinez> 就它了
<yunfan> 你掏钱就好 
<abinez> 我都已经选好主板了
<abinez> Z87X-OC
<abinez> 技嘉的
<abinez> 主板支持技嘉最新的超耐久5技术，支持超级冷却效能、超级性能、超耐久安全性和超耐久USB3.0+供电。
<yunfan> 你如果把余款给付了就更好
<yunfan> usb3供电都支持了？
<yunfan> 别是忽悠的吧 100w那个？
<abinez> 技嘉Z87X-OC支持4路交火，非常适合高端游戏玩家配备。超频后的性能可以轻松应对4卡互联，处理器不再成为3D渲染的瓶颈
<abinez> yunfan: 电费是老板的
<yunfan> 我既不超频 也不玩高端游戏
<archl> 。
<yunfan> 我就是玩玩mc 而已
<abinez> 不用我掏腰包
<yunfan> 那个要内存大 我已经16G了
<archl> 没用。zero-k烤cpu，人多了，最强的cpu都没好用。
<abinez> 应该48GB了
<abinez> 这次
<yunfan> 没那么多单条
<abinez> 4个内存插槽
<abinez> 应该可达64GB
<abinez> 单条16GB
<abinez> 现在已经有单条8GB了
<abinez> 很快就会有翻倍的16GB单条DDR3内存上市
<iMadper|Coding> abinez: 民用单条16已经有了. 两个厂子都作了
<abinez> 嗯
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] http://p.vim-cn.com/cbbfh/text
<UbuntuTalk> 《这是一个很古老的传说》...
<^k^> UbuntuTalk[胸一甩奶天下] ⇪ ti: Vinergy - CLI Pastebin within VimEnergy
<abinez> 去金士顿逛逛
<yunfan> 没钱
<abinez> http://tu.pcpop.com/pic-907644.htm#1
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 全新超频神器!技嘉Z87X-OC主板抢先看_PCPOP泡泡网
<abinez> 一定要买这个主板
<abinez> 超频神器
<yunfan> vim现在各种工具也搞得跟emacs差不多
<txthinking> 请教一个问题, 对于使用screen 怎么能看到更多的行, 翻页向上看只能看一部分
<nyfair> txthinking: windows上装个xshell
<txthinking> nyfair: 现在使用的arch , 用screen, 然后当一个脚本输入很多行时, 向上翻页只能看到一部分
<nyfair> txthinking: 装gui
<yunfan> buffer问题吧
<yunfan> 就算linux下 没有screen你也不是无限制看历史的啊
<nyfair> txthinking: 永远不要折腾自己
<abinez> http://img20.360buyimg.com/vc/g12/M00/0A/15/rBEQYFGi9VkIAAAAABBycvczTEgAACFTQFcYn4AEHKK000.jpg
<MeaCulpa> 如果输出真的很重要， tee 到文件去
<txthinking> 现在是这种情况, 进入msfconsole, 然后运行 show exploits 会输出很多, 管道more 不行
<yunfan> txthinking: 用tee 
<txthinking> shell进入了 msf> 这个模式下, 所以管道不能用
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 他在说啥？Windows?
<txthinking> MeaCulpa: MetaSploit
<liemehoc> MeaCulpa: metasploit
 * MeaCulpa 不懂
<MeaCulpa> 抓洞洞的高级活
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: windows是 该死的 nyfair 说的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: @@
<txthinking> yunfan:  貌似 tee 不好使
<nyfair> yunfan: 你这家伙一定没有女朋友
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: Be kind to 妹子 they are scarce
<iMadper|Coding> txthinking: 换个buffer可以无限大的终端就行了吧...
<yunfan> nyfair: 有名器 :]
<nyfair> yunfan: 你的PP?
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 又不是我妹子 何苦帮别照顾老婆
<txthinking> iMadper|Coding: 刚才改了buffer 1w, 重开一个终端试试
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 为了让别人戴绿帽子？
<yunfan> 没那想法 总之没必要照顾
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 没说要照顾，平等即可~
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 虽然我承认有时候我和我老婆也觉得对方该死~
<eexpress> archl: http://imagebin.org/260281
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 真实
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 婚姻就是这样，Some times you feel like contributing your whole life to each other, some times you just want to kill each other
<archl> eexpress: ee
<eexpress> 只是这话不能在外乱说
<archl> eexpress: 你是留在胶片里的任务。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<eexpress> archl: 我那白边，去不掉。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 这个只是胡乱说的哦 当不得真 就像平时对人说 操 并不是真的要性交
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你老婆做啥的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 当然不是，任何活塞运动都可以是
<archl> eexpress: 哦。那就做个白色的图形在那下面
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 渣神
<archl> eexpress: 淡入效果哈
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 但是那只是语气助词而已 连活塞都没
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<archl> eexpress: 否则也就是羽化
<archl> eexpress: 买个笔之类的勾线
<eexpress> nnnd 128个节点，就是选不到白边。傻瓜罗杰，这是svg
<yunfan> 如果我要把一个视频 每隔N帧插一帧自己的画面进去 应该用什么工具？
<MeaCulpa> ..... ffmpeg?
<eexpress> 谁蛋疼，插一帧有毛用
<yunfan> mencoder如何？
<archl> eexpress: 。
<yunfan> eexpress: 你的中文明显有问题
<yunfan> 我说的是“每隔”
<archl> eexpress: 你更蛋疼。直接变大变大不就容易了哈。
<eexpress> 你的思维明显有问题
<yunfan> 大傻 还不承认
<archl> yunfan: 一般用photoshop和cinepaint
<eexpress> 视觉暂留都不知道？
<yunfan> archl: 那就蛋疼了
<archl> yunfan: 好莱坞特技就这样
<eexpress> 一帧是什么概念
<yunfan> eexpress: 谁说我要连续画面了
<archl> yunfan: 不信你嗖嗖
<eexpress> 看都看不到啊
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 人家就是要隐藏重要信息
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 笨
<yunfan> 有别的效果 你去搜微软的一个项目
<yunfan> 心理暗示
<eexpress> 当加密文件？
 * yunfan 没文化又自以为是的人真可怕
<eexpress> lol
<archl> 非要视觉诱导。。。
 * archl 就不怎么看电影
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 还是你懂 用于潜意识影响的 是fbi先研究的 不过后来被广告界奉为至宝
<MeaCulpa> 没办法ee人土~
<eexpress> 只知道看不见。
 * archl 讨厌市场学。极度讨厌市场学。所以广告学一并
<eexpress> 还研究。。。
<yunfan> 人土不懂不要紧 关键是别人说还要强插进来 这就讨厌了
<eexpress> 我看傻宝去研究吧。
 * yunfan 更可恨的是这种人还把持着op生杀大权
<yunfan> 不过刚好对应贵国现状
<yunfan> 我去看看ffmpeg怎么整 回家拿个短片44
<nyfair> yunfan: 我教你
<yunfan> nyfair: 你说
<nyfair> yunfan: 你要怎么弄
<yunfan> nyfair: 最好能跟imagemagick那套工具对图的操作一样
<yunfan> nyfair: 要能指定某个时间插一帧或者连续n帧 这样
<nyfair> yunfan: 行啊
<yunfan> 然后每隔n时间这个可以靠程序重复执行就行了
<eexpress> 这事情，就我知道。lol
<eexpress> 休息去。
<nyfair> yunfan: 我就是觉得imagemagick又臃肿不好用，所以自己fork了freeimage用
<yunfan> 土老财 哄骗人呢 nyfair 资深腐女 压片我绝对相信
<yunfan> 我以前大学有个同学 喜欢看日系漫画 也是压片党
<yunfan> nyfair: 淘宝的人有参加一个增强版 graphmagick 这都是后话 你先告诉我怎么实现我那个需求先
<nyfair> https://build.opensuse.org/project/show?project=home%3Anyfair
<nyfair> 用我这套工具就可以了
<^k^> nyfair ⇪ ti: Show home:nyfair - openSUSE Build Service
<nyfair> 先安装windows
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] [img]http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/5f14fd4djw1e5bzbgecb5j20t036816w.jpg[img]
<yunfan> 额
<yunfan> 这个太坑爹了吧
<nyfair> 。。。要linux版的把我那些交叉工具去掉不就行了
<nyfair> 要压8bit的还是10bit的，压什么格式
<yunfan> 我随便你用什么工具 只有两个要求 1 在linux上跑 给我可执行文件 2 给我具体的命令行参数
<yunfan> 我不知道8bit 还是10bit
<nyfair> 哦，那你装个wine
<yunfan> 最好能自动猜 用默认参数 然后超级用户可以加参数微调
<nyfair> 可以
<yunfan> 我去下个短片先
<nyfair> 你什么发行版？
<yunfan> ubuntu 1204
<eexpress> 还win.. 最短提示2个字，会的就自己搞定了。
<nyfair> sudo apt-get install libavcodec libavformat libavutil swscale libavresample x264 avxsynth
 * nyfair 都是一个windows bat，视频直接用鼠标拖进去就行了
<txthinking> 分享下刚才的问题怎么解决的
<nyfair> linux就是折腾
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: gaoji
<txthinking> 在screen 配置文件下加上 defscrollback 10000
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 多年前我也自己build mplayer...
<yunfan> 找不到可以直接下视频的 搓
<txthinking> 它的buffer 和terminal 的buffer 不一致, 也就是即使设置了terminal buffer 它还是读它自己的
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 我现在也是自己build mplayer，源里的依赖太多我一辈子都不会见到的编码，却不支持新特性
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 你说SUSE? 我是在windows里mingw编...
<yunfan> suse
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 你没看到我是用suse的obs编译mingw的版本么
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 看到了
<MeaCulpa> 我直接native windows mingw... 依赖吐血
<nyfair> mingw msys那套东西看了头大，还是交叉编译吧
<archl> 只要断电，电脑就不会过热哈。
<nyfair> obs上还可以丧心病狂的来pgo build
<archl> 不过也有62摄氏度
<archl> 奇怪。
<liemehoc>  nyfair 你用win？
<nyfair> liemehoc: 是啊，有什么理由拒绝当代最优秀的操作系统呢
<liemehoc> nyfair: 编译环境很折腾啊
<liemehoc> nyfair: 还有编码和换行问题
<nyfair> liemehoc: 什么编译环境？我又不敲代码，我就一普通用户
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 当代最优秀操作系统是啥...
<nyfair> liemehoc: 另外windows的编码问题远比linux少
 * MeaCulpa 反正不是SUSE :)
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 插屁？
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: Windows的编码问题...Windows连Unicode这个概念都给践踏了
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: Windows是一个UCS16内核的Os, 比Linux Kernel高端的多
 * archl 不敢进windows，去了看2视频，整机都响，屏幕也晃。还是呆在linux保险。
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 怎么说？
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 说不清，自己查~
<liemehoc> nyfair: 那是不care
<archl> UCS16 (chemical compound) is a chemical formula with a molecular weight of 763.08 grams per mole. 
<nyfair> liemehoc: cr lf 也不是问题吧
<nyfair> archl: 他说的是utf-16le
<liemehoc> nyfair: 对enduser无碍
<MeaCulpa> utf8的BOM应该是个对Enduser有碍的问题
<nyfair> BOM绝对是个犯贱的设计
<MeaCulpa> windows的cmd.exe里chcp到utf-8以后，进py/perl解释器直接crash
<archl> nyfair:  搜索结果
<liemehoc> MeaCulpa: 举个栗子
<nyfair> utf8本来就兼容latin1，一群鬼佬折腾个屁，要搞也是cjk地区的人搞
<MeaCulpa> liemehoc: 举了，你自己chcp以后跑跑程序
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 你干嘛用cmd
<abinez> c地区的人弄就行了
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 我是heavy cmd用户
<abinez> jk的地区就不要了
<archl> abinez: 结果一直靠 j地区的帮忙？
<liemehoc> MeaCulpa: 我说enduser
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 你见过windows用户有没事敲cmd的么
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 无数cmd
<archl> k地区的无视？
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> archl: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 我照镜子就见了，你要见么？
<abinez> 国内的还没解决温饱啊
 * MeaCulpa 外表还行，不过已婚
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 敲代码用虚拟机跑 linux 就够了。
<abinez> 那些就只好暂且靠j了
<nyfair> shell是windows少有的不如linux的几个地方之一
<abinez> 啊呜虫
<abinez> 早
<abinez> 啊呜虫
<abinez> LOL
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: Windows的默认shell少了一些job控制，但那是kernel本身特性造成的
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: Linux基本的shell功能很少吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] windows 不如 linux 的地方还是有不少的。
<MeaCulpa> imitrmfs, busybox?
<archl> nyfair: 为什么你不认为 os x是终极系统？
<abinez> 买10套intel i7 4770K 要106K
<archl> abinez: 。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 本来就是不同的操作系统。
<archl> abinez: lol
<abinez> 居然没有优惠
<nyfair> archl: 因为名字就起的傻
<abinez> JD
<archl> abinez: 买那些干吗。
<abinez> 在JD坑爹
<archl> nyfair: 。什么时候linux改名tux
<abinez> archl: 转手赚钱啊
<archl> abinez: 。。。
<nyfair> archl: 还是trollx吧
<archl> abinez: 千颗才
<archl> nyfair: 
<zkl> ?
<nyfair> linus就是标准troll
<archl> nyfair: troll的形象太复杂了。
<archl> nyfair: 在你看来喜欢表演的全部是troll呃。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] don't feed the troll 。
<abinez> archl: 整套的带120GB固态硬盘+32GB的4通道DDR3 2400内存
<nyfair> archl: 不是啊，linus就是无理取闹太多了
<abinez> 每套是10.6K
<nyfair> 他要喷的好听我自然也喜欢
<archl> nyfair: 。。
<abinez> nyfair: linus就是神
<archl> nyfair: linus是人。
<abinez> 他害怕人家怀疑他的权威
<nyfair> abinez: 关我屁事，这年头神三块钱一斤
<abinez> 不断的喷
<archl> abinez: 。。。
<yunfan> busybox主页还推荐了forth 哈哈
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 三块钱一斤……
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 能吃吗？
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 能啊
<archl> 不能。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 比鸡肉还便宜。
<abinez> 加点辣椒酱
<nyfair> 到处都是神，我玩个小众游戏玩得好也能叫大神
<abinez> 还有芝麻油
<archl> 因为他的神，在你眼里就是土。你吃土么。
<abinez> 小炒
<abinez> 就可以上桌了
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] - -
 * archl 万事较真，时间地点条件观点造神
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 神有千千万万
<abinez> 神有无数
<archl> eexpress: 神。你是我们造的。
<abinez> eexpress: 是喵神
<abinez> 用泥巴糊弄出来滴
<abinez> archl: 买这个吧
<abinez> http://www.gigabyte.cn/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4482#ov
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ GIGABYTE 技嘉科技 - 主板 - Socket 1150 - G1.Sniper M5 (rev. 1.0)
<abinez> 小板
<abinez> 轻量级别游戏主板
<archl> abinez: 不想玩游戏了，要玩上就悲哀了
<abinez> 主板自身包含独特的魔音音效系统，双网络接口，独显多卡支持，全新设计的超酷冷散热系统。技嘉G1极致玩家主板是针对游戏玩家追求卓越性能的最佳选择。 
<abinez> archl: 必须玩
<suiyu> 谁在dell外星人笔记本上装过ubuntu
<archl> abinez: 只一个游戏2011年一年8%的时间又没了。
<abinez> 要是没人玩游戏，硬件还是以前的古董配置
<archl> abinez: 不用普及。
<abinez> 游戏推动了硬件的发展
<archl> abinez: 要是没人那么蠢，就不会有各种间谍软件木马了？
<abinez> 额
<abinez> archl: 现在主板上都有风水了
<abinez> 你信么？
<archl> abinez: 所以改把港台灭了
<abinez> 主板上风水，现实上的风水
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 原来真的是科学啊，
<abinez> 技嘉G1主板板载来自高通创锐讯的Killer™ E2200网卡，是一款高性能，采用自适应技术的千兆网卡，相比普通产品可以提供更加强大的在线游戏和在线媒体播放性能。Killer™ E2200采用先进的流媒体传输技术，通过对于所有网络连接的识别和重新规划，确保重要的应用程序和游戏获得高优先级的高速网络连接。
<abinez>  
<nyfair> archl 自己写游戏呗
<abinez> nyfair: 浪费生命
<abinez> 写啥游戏
<archl> nyfair: 要学很多，懒。
<abinez> 现在有的游戏你天天玩
<yunfan> nyfair: 你不会ffmpeg?
<abinez> 玩一万年，都没能全部玩
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 为什么每次Intelcpu升级都有换接口？
<zfd> asd
<abinez> 马甲2号，换接口赚钱啊
<abinez> 换接口，意味着主板也要买新的
<archl> abinez: 。。。
<zkl> 好混乱啊
<abinez> 以后连CPU都是直接焊接在主板上
<archl> abinez: 你知道，一年能生产 50000个游戏哈。
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 是呀，想要换新的cpu还有连主板一起换，然后内存什么的也得换
<abinez> 嗯
<archl> abinez: 游戏换个规则又是另一个游戏。
<archl> 本来游戏就是规则活动吧。
<abinez> archl: 正解
<zfd> 。
<abinez> 游戏副本是无尽的游戏
<archl> abinez: 除非你玩日式游戏
<nyfair> yunfan: 你要用ffmpeg干什么？你刚才提到的需求ffmpeg做不到，需要avxsynth
<abinez> 打怪升级是永远没完没了的
<yunfan> nyfair: 但是你给我的解决方案要win或者wine 十分极其坑爹
<abinez> archl: 不玩游戏
<abinez> 没空玩游戏
<archl> abinez: 嗯。
<archl> abinez: 做游戏就行了。
<abinez> archl: 嗯
<yunfan> cpu这一代就开始焊板子上了
<archl> abinez: 招人做游戏
<yunfan> archl: 是忽悠人做吧
<abinez> archl: 卖硬件
<archl> yunfan: 差不多
<abinez> 直接卖硬件
<archl> yunfan: 只忽悠成功过一次。
<nyfair> yunfan: 因为用wine有别人写的现成脚本，linux上当然也可以
<abinez> 新出一款游戏，就卖一次硬件
<abinez> 爽
<archl> abinez: 边卖变做游戏
<nyfair> 爽，商家爽，用户也爽
<nyfair> 另外，飘柔9真心好游戏
<abinez> archl: 新出游戏，然后在新硬件上演示
<archl> 哦。做洗发游戏哈
<archl> 洗发经营类的，制作各种爆炸头
<abinez> archl: 玩家心动了，就该掏钱了
<archl> abinez: 我挺讨厌这个制度哈。
<abinez> archl: 飘柔明显不能做爆炸头
 * archl 希望玩家不需要付钱就能玩。
<nyfair> 反面例子就是oil rush，刚一看，哇塞，这画面好棒，然后就没有然后了
<abinez> 要定型水才能做爆炸头
<yunfan> nyfair: 下了个wem格式的
<yunfan> webm
<archl> nyfair: 那个游戏从一开始我就觉得无聊。。。
<yunfan> 有个人弄了个py的脚本叫 you-get 可以搞定许多视频网站下载
<abinez> archl: 不用钱就能玩，你喝西北风么？
<abinez> 没钱的话
<archl> abinez: 要求用户主动的出钱。
<abinez> LOL
<archl> abinez: 制度。
<abinez> 嗯
<nyfair> yunfan: 那是g社的vp8容器
<abinez> 买装备，升级
<abinez> ？
<archl> nyfair: 测试webrtc了吗？
<abinez> 现在有要VP9了
<nyfair> archl: 没
<abinez> H265要升级了
<nyfair> abinez: vp9貌似不错的
<nyfair> vp8是真的该唉喷
<abinez> google家的
<abinez> rm已经没落了
<abinez> LOL
<Pudge> exit
<yunfan> nyfair: 关键是怎么解和压
<nyfair> abinez: rmvb那是好几年前的东西了，但是依然比vp8要好
<eexpress> libflashplayer.so 谁有低版本的。
<abinez> 嗯
<archl> nyfair:  https://apprtc.appspot.com/?r=21771801 
<abinez> eexpress: 去下载
<archl> abinez: 你进来也行。
<eexpress> 最新的，都有问题
<nyfair> 我觉得google收购on2这件事做得很不值
<abinez> 房间满了
<abinez> 进不去
<abinez> archl: 进不去
<eexpress> archl: 有so没
<nyfair> on2当年吹牛说vp7怎么怎么好，比h264优秀一倍，结果google给它又升了一级还是坑爹
<abinez> google钱多
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 谷歌有收购了哪个公司？
<nyfair> 旧闻了，09年收购的
<archl> abinez:   https://apprtc.appspot.com/?r=43400533
<archl> eexpress:  so 是什么？
<yunfan> nyfair: 快给参数!!!!
<abinez> google平均每个星期都收购个小公司
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 一片漆黑
<eexpress> libflashplayer.so archl
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] “15:26:03 ubuntu-cn
<UbuntuTalk> [ircbot] [eexpress] libflashplayer.so 谁有低版本的。”
<archl> eexpress: 。。。
<archl> 低版本？
<archl> 不知道
<eexpress> 11.2的，都有些卡
<abinez> eexpress: 现在没人用flash了
<iMadper|Coding> 求信用卡推荐. 
<eexpress> iqiyi用。
<abinez> 浏览网页好清爽
<archl> nyfair:  http://mango.blender.org/
<^k^> archl ⇪ ti: Tears of Steel | Mango Open Movie Project
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] web 聊天的？
<yunfan> 对啊 跑blender也不错
<archl> nyfair:  12bit 的 电影，没有合适的显示器能用哈。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 居然要用摄像头，好可怕。
<abinez> eexpress: 用xbmc啊
<nyfair> yunfan: x264 xxoo.avi -o xxoo.mkv -tune film
<iMadper|Coding> 竟然说没人用flash了...
<nyfair> -crf 24
<yunfan> nyfair: x264去哪里下？
<abinez> iMadper|Coding: 嗯
<iMadper|Coding> abinez: 你卸载你的flashplugin
<abinez> 连adobe自己都抛弃了
<nyfair> yunfan: 自己编译，别用源里的，源里自带的只能支持raw输入、
<iMadper|Coding> abinez: 然后上一天网试试看
<yunfan> nyfair: 源码呢
<abinez> iMadper|Coding: 我都没装
<nyfair> yunfan: 把ffmpeg的依赖带上
<nyfair> github上搜x264-dev
<abinez> iMadper|Coding: 我都没装flash
<nyfair> darkshikari那个
<abinez> LOL
<archl> 4k 版本的电影。我的电脑恐怕播放不了。
<iMadper|Coding> abinez: 那你上网不蛋疼?
<nyfair> yunfan: 新版的x264还支持opencl哦，我跟你说，那个赞
<abinez> iMadper|Coding: 装了才叫蛋疼
<iMadper|Coding> abinez: 到处提示确实插件....
<yunfan> https://github.com/DarkShikari/x264-devel   nyfair ?
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ ti: DarkShikari/x264-devel · GitHub
<eexpress> iMadper|Coding: 额，有低版本没
<nyfair> yunfan: 嗯
<yunfan> opencl 那可以用上apu了
<abinez> 满网页的小广告
<iMadper|Coding> eexpress: 啥的低版本?
<yunfan> 等发工资了 上个apu小板平台
<abinez> iMadper|Coding: flash的so文件
<eexpress> 。哪libflashplayer.so
<yunfan> a10 5700的cpu比分已经超i3了 结果还有那么多流处理器
<liemehoc> linux下有支持x264的浏览器不
<eexpress> 我记得以前留了的，找不到了
<yunfan> 价格只高100
<abinez> eexpress: 去adobe网站找
<abinez> 肯定有
<eexpress> 估计找不到
<archl> nyfair:  刚才想说的是，我唯一一次看 VP8对比H264是 http://mango.blender.org/download/ 下载的，然后发现webm的确实质量比 H264的好一点点。
<abinez> 你还没去呢
<^k^> archl ⇪ ti: Download | Tears of Steel
<nyfair> liemehoc: chrome不是支持么
<yunfan> 啊蛋今天很忙 
<abinez> yunfan: 你也喜欢用APU？
<abinez> 觉得怎么样啊？
<abinez> 我下次不买APU了
<archl> 显卡驱动闹心？
<abinez> 换个Intel的
<yunfan> 你买不买干我毛是
<nyfair> archl: h264是标准不是编码器，你这么比不公平。非编里生成的是mainconcept的h264，那质量和mpeg2一样，肯定不如vp8
<iMadper|Coding> eexpress: 没. 我都用最新的...
<abinez> yunfan: 嗯
<abinez> 问你觉得APU咋样？
<abinez> 没说关你啥事
<nyfair> archl: 而且vp8的代码专利方面其实很有问题
<nyfair> 根本没有google自己说的那么自由
<yunfan> nyfair: 依赖的ffmpeg难道也要编译？
<nyfair> yunfan: 不要
<archl> nyfair: 哦。
<yunfan> google越来越觉得他是个大阴谋集团
<archl> google 本来就是阴谋集团。。。
<nyfair> ubuntu的libav就是ffmpeg的forks
<archl> 多少年前就觉得了。。。
<abinez> 技嘉Z87X-OC 专为超频玩家所设计，提供许多从未在主机板出现过的独家特殊功能，满足使用LN2的极限超频玩家的所有需求，并提供给一般使用者全新的超频体验
 * archl 因为反对现在的商业模式，所以一切商的都是阴谋集团哈。
<abinez> archl:你没google依赖症状？
<archl> abinez: 依赖症？
<nyfair> archl: 最主要的就是这个网站的视频码率都太高了，扔这么高用什么编码都差不多
<abinez> archl: ？嗯
<archl> nyfair: 呃。不是才 1080p么。。。
<yunfan> libav是他们自己fork的吧 不赖ubuntu
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] google 依赖症。
<abinez> 比如不用google的服务就浑身不自在
<nyfair> archl: 是码率不是分辨率
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我注册各种网站，都是用的 google 的邮箱。
 * yunfan fork与fuck有啥区别
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 要是 google 把 gmail 关掉了……
<archl> nyfair: 哦。。。为什么码率会低呐。。。
<yunfan> 我的支付宝还绑定手机号呢
<abinez> 嗯
<yunfan> 离开帝都会比较麻烦
<archl> nyfair: 故意的？
<abinez> 啊呜虫你快要悲剧了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 支付宝的手机号可以修改吗？
<abinez> 如果google的邮件无法登录的话
<abinez> 支付宝的手机可以修改
<archl> 省带宽？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那就不怕。
<yunfan> 还有其他各类绑定的
<archl> nyfair: 。我猜你的意思是省带宽么。
<yunfan> 还有个根本就是用手机号注册的账户
<abinez> 你最好做好不能用google的准备
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 有些网站是用邮箱登录的，邮箱不能改。
<yunfan> 比如我坐飞机注册那个
<eexpress> nnnd 只有32bit
<archl> eexpress: 32bi是什么
<abinez> google的服务和雅虎是一个鸟样的
<abinez> 说关就关
<archl> 推荐什么邮箱托管？
<archl> 云邮箱。。。
<abinez> 刚才还能上，等下就悲剧了
<yunfan> nyfair: 看起来默认是打开opencl的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 看来还是自己的网站最安全。
<archl> abinez yunfan  nyfair 造自己网站的工具和服务打包卖能赚钱么
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 咱们凑钱买个域名吧，办个内部邮箱。
<archl> 一套镜像。
<abinez> 用云盘存储最蛋疼
<yunfan> archl: 赚钱的一般违法 赚越多的违法越多 
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ubuntuslayer 这个名字怎么样？
<yunfan> 要弄自己的域名才行
<abinez> 不好
<abinez> 用a开头的
<archl> yunfan: 域名和空间啥自己卖，就是卖其他服务么。
<yunfan> 要是合伙搞  那散伙的几率比gmail关掉的几率更大呢
<abinez> 这样可以排在前面
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] aubuntuslayer ？
<yunfan> 我考虑过弄一个openid service 
<abinez> 不要那么长的域名
<archl> yunfan: 让帽帽办个。。。
<abinez> 要短一点
<yunfan> 可以弄得控制粒度非常细那种
<nyfair> archl: 需要各种编码的原因不就是为了降低体积么
<yunfan> 甚至可以定制假数据
<archl> lol
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 太短的域名会很贵。
<archl> yunfan: suse都有。上次看到 玛格丽特 · 苏 <marguerite@opensuse.org>
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] suse.ws ？
<alvin_rxg> Title: openSUSE 星球 (@ suse.ws)
<yunfan> 马上就有gTLD的了 还担心什么短
<yunfan> yunfan.qq 这样
<abinez> atex
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] .qq 会被骂死吧？
<abinez> 这样类似的e
<archl> nyfair: 我以为是为了高码率体积也小。。。
<nyfair> archl: 我举个例子，一张蓝光碟60gb，去除垃圾和其他一些开销，有效的数据大概45gb，有的字幕族压了一遍还有30gb谓之曰高清，那我干嘛不直接要蓝光原盘啊
<abinez> altex
<archl> nyfair: 因为你要网络
<xxc> 哈哈哈，我来了
<abinez> nyfair: 要原盘的最好
<abinez> 不过嘛，没有那么快的网速
<nyfair> yunfan: 玛丽苏的博客上有一篇关于x264的，你可以看看，我觉得写得很好
<abinez> 有一个相当不错的创业点子哦
<xxc> 好久没来了，话说有个问题，之前这里看到过答案，但是找不到了
<yunfan> nyfair: 刚才make j16 好爽 就10几秒就搞定了
<abinez> 刚刚想到的一个创业点子
<archl> abinez: 你会做么
<xxc> 谁知道如何关闭pci电源
<nyfair> yunfan: 恭喜，你猜我obs上编译了多久
<abinez> archl: 投钱来吧
<abinez> 做给你看
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2243767049
<^k^> UbuntuTalk[啊呜虫] ... ⇪ 国产H.265(HEVC)解码器试用报告_dwing吧_百度贴吧
<archl> abinez: 。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 前段时间看到这个。
<yunfan> 估计有小时做单位
<xxc> 确切的说，是关闭显卡电源
<yunfan> 国产喜欢在数字上做文章
<nyfair> yunfan: [ 9941s] build21 finished "build mingw64-x264.spec" at Sat Jun  1 18:19:40 UTC 2013.
<yunfan> nyfair: 什么机器
<nyfair> yunfan: 去问suse那帮人吧
<nyfair> heve上次我发在linuxtoy，被众人当广告喷了
 * archl 还是要求太少了。不像正常人。
<nyfair> s/ve/vc
<abinez> archl: 类似自动售货机器的
<archl> abinez: 干嘛
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何区分不同的发行版linux http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443407 我现在使用2台机器，一台装上了ubuntu，一台装上了arch 我现在想写个脚本把一些操作统一起来， 例如： ubuntu 用apt-get install，arch 用pacman -S ，可以用别名统一成 install 可是不知道如何区分 不同的linux 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  l7495032 — 2013-06-05 15:35
<abinez> 快速提供一部高画质的蓝光视频给用户啊
<abinez> 用手机付款
<archl> abinez: 我小时候没知道桌游，没看过各类星际战斗电影。只是知道有个叫做生死之间2的游戏，所以就乱发明了一套桌游。
<nyfair> yunfan: 问题是人家再怎么忽悠，实物摆在那里，那质量你没话说啊
<ugoub>  我郁闷，公司做运维的几个人说web的升级包，提交svn
<abinez> 马上就可以买到蓝光电影了
<abinez> 不用熬夜下载
<archl> abinez: 。。。
<archl> abinez: 盗版商。秒杀
<abinez> archl: 不是盗版
<abinez> 是正版的
<xxc> 。。。无人鸟我。。
<abinez> 盗版弄不了多久的
<archl> abinez: 让人接受，你要付出500万以上投资
<yunfan> nyfair: 公用的 任务重吧
<xxc> ee走了？？？？
<archl> 科技创业很烂的。
<abinez> archl: 是这样的，比如有新片出来，
<yunfan> nyfair: 公用的 任务重吧
<yunfan> nyfair: 什么实物
<archl> 面对一群只想要最低价买到最流行东西的人群。
<abinez> 客户看到预告片了，他的手机就有提示
<xxc> 这里彻底沦落成了闲聊群阿。。。。。。。游牧有技术问题了。。。
<abinez> xxc: 休息一下
<archl> abinez: 新片都是上映已久的东西
<nyfair> hevc这个编码器编码出的视频
<abinez> 嗯，
<archl> xxc: 技术问题用英文去英文频道
<abinez> archl: 你比如要看个蓝光原盘的电影，你怎么获取呢？
<xxc> 好吧，谁知道如何关闭显卡电源。。。。给点提示，我记得是个proc或者sys写东西，就可以坐到
<abinez> 通过网络下载漫长啊
<xxc> 好吧
<abinez> 几天几夜都没下载回来
<abinez> LOL
<pudge> 这年头还有人用光驱？
<lucky2> 又掉了
<abinez> archl: 用手机支付之类的，你可以瞬间获取整部高清电影
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 我觉得我的光驱白买了
<abinez> 不用把时间用在等待下载之上，也不用浪费网络流量
<abinez> 不是光驱
<abinez> 不用光驱
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我用光驱。
<abinez> 一个特别定制的驱动U盘
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 最近几天，我给同事们刻了好几张盘了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 有的是系统光盘，有的是备份数据的。
<xxc> 话说我的服务器上的光驱都没插电源
<abinez> 当你付款后，你可以把你的U盘插在那个售货机上接收你的数字电影
<pudge> 刻u盘里啊，光盘多慢啊，而且说坏就坏
<abinez> 高速的磁盘传输
<nyfair> 英文区也是各种闲聊
<pudge> abinez: 为啥不网上付费了下载呢。。干等着多无聊，还要出门。。
<archl> u盘超级慢
<abinez> archl: 固态硬盘
<archl> abinez: 小。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] u盘不好管。
<nyfair> 讨论技术的channel一般都是些软件的名字
<abinez> 微型的固态硬盘
<abinez> 你买的电影是有播放时间限制的
<abinez> 可以防止盗版拷贝
<iMadper|debug> 网速比u盘速度, 差不多吧?
<abinez> 价格也比较合理
<abinez> iMadper|debug: 网速太蛋疼饿了
<abinez> 网速能现在100MB/秒么？
<yunfan> ssd不如走usb3
<iMadper|debug> abinez: 3m/s在家
<abinez> 3M还是要下载很久啊
<archl> iMadper|debug: 很多地方都只有 0.5M/s
<abinez> 一部46GB的蓝光电影
<iMadper|debug> abinez: 你带着u盘走过去, 还要站在外面晒太阳等着
<pudge> 网速慢但是能干点别的啊，干等多无聊，出门还要穿衣服，太麻烦了
<abinez> 要下载到神马时候
<iMadper|debug> abinez: 难道能比网上下载更好? 
<archl> abinez: 你小看了中国人的惰性
<nyfair> abinez: 魔都表示渣雷离线睡觉时挂1晚上
<abinez> iMadper|debug: 肯定比网络下载速度快
 * archl 表示肯定会被警察逮住
<pudge> 宁可3天不出门慢慢下载，也不想套上裤子下楼。。
<archl> 看不到就不犯法
<abinez> 除非都是用的G级别光纤网络
<iMadper|debug> abinez: 扯淡. 换衣服, 下楼, 走过去. 拷贝, 走回来. 多麻烦? 还不如睡一晚就下完了方便. 
<archl> 法不治无害之众
<iMadper|debug> pudge: +1
<iMadper|debug> archl: 好多地方还200k/s
<abinez> 嗯
<archl> iMadper|debug:  反正对我来说 100k/s就够用了
<abinez> 10块钱就可以看正版了
<abinez> 心动吧
<pudge> 对啊，有这空，还不如去找妹子吃饭，开什么玩笑，大家都这么忙
<abinez> 遇上打折，才5块
<iMadper|debug> archl: 对我不够. 
<iMadper|debug> archl: 我现在, 2.7mb/s, 我嫌慢...
<iMadper|debug> abinez: 去电影院也就20, 效果好多了. 
<abinez> iMadper|debug: 1GB
<abinez> iMadper|debug: 去电影显然没在家里舒服
<abinez> 电影院包厢贵
<abinez> 大厅太多人
<abinez> 不爽
<iMadper|debug> abinez: 你也知道家里舒服? 还要跑下去拷贝电影? 有拷贝的时间, 都够你在电影院看完了. cc pudge 
<abinez> iMadper|debug: 没叫你跑啊
<abinez> 你可以叫送货上门啊
<abinez> 如同外卖一样
<hzform> 难道这电影你想反复看？
<abinez> 你在手机上挑选好你要的电影
<abinez> 付款
<abinez> 然后，你要的电影就送来了
<hzform> 现在好多电影看一遍就不想第二遍了
<abinez> hzform: 没叫你天天看
<abinez> 那电影是有播放次数限制的
<abinez> 或者是播放时间限制的
<hzform> O:-)
<abinez> 你只看一次的话，就便宜一点
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我想知道，播放次数/时间的限制是怎么做到的？
<abinez> 如果你要看多次的话，就贵一点
<iMadper|debug> abinez: 在家, 看蓝光干嘛? 10g的1080p都够了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 难道是像软件激活码那样，联网更新数据库的？
<hzform> 换做是我，肯定去电影院，屏幕大，音响效果也不错，而且我只看一遍
<abinez> 你们没有听说自动毁灭的影片拷贝么
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我们听说过，别人大概听说过。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我没听说过。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 别人大概听说过。
<hzform> 这似乎是早几年的技术吧
<abinez> 网上现在有个应用看了一次的相片就自动销毁
<abinez> 现在很流行
<hzform> 汗
<abinez> 这个闪聊应用
<leemeng0x61> IMAX 去电影院好点
<hzform> 这是防盗用的吗？
<archl> 影院好弱。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我想知道是什么原理的。
<leemeng0x61> 3D将就影院
<abinez> hzform: 是防止传播
<leemeng0x61> 2D在家就可以了
<archl> 影院很难看。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 用专门的软件播放吗？
<abinez> 你看完了，你不能转给别人看
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 如果有人录屏怎么办？
<abinez> 录制效果肯定没有那么好
<hzform> 有一次看电影，整个电影厅只有寥寥几个人（不到5个。。。。。。）
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] “肯定”吗？
<abinez> 现在的电视机有一个些防止盗版拷贝的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 要是在 linux 下，通过显卡回放来录呢？
<abinez> 如同DVD的限制一样
<abinez> 啊呜虫，你只想看一次而已
<abinez> 你不会那么费精力弄那个
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 如果我是盗版商呢？
<abinez> 看正版电影便宜的要死
<abinez> 谁还看盗版
<abinez> 正版随处可以买
<abinez> 谁还去弄盗版
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不能假设盗版商不会用显卡回放来复制电影啊。
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 哪里买？
<abinez> 没有啥技术能挡住盗版商
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 显卡回放？什么时候显卡有这个功能了？
<abinez> 没有啥利润空间的话，盗版商就没兴趣了
<abinez> 比如正版才5块钱
<ugoub> hzform: 我看过一个人包场的电影。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我也不知道显卡有没有这个功能。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，关于无线上网的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443408 我在安装ubuntu时，试用ubuntu和安装过程中都是可以连WiFi的，但是正式安装完成后就不可以连了，求指教，纯小白，刚接触ubuntu。可以看到wifi，就是连接不上去 统计信息: 发表于 由 嗨的猪 — 2013-06-05 15:49
<archl> abinez: 你做不到
<archl> abinez: 你搞了很多人的利润。
<abinez> archl: 事实上已经有人这样做了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 但我相信做盗版的人可以通过显示器的输出线来录电影。
<abinez> 一部电影才1块钱
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 只要有钱来做那种东西。
<abinez> LOL
<archl> abinez  还有盗版这样做呐。
<abinez> 都是正版的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 非法的行业总是有钱的。
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 正版电影到底哪里可以很方便的买到？
<abinez> 不是盗版
<archl> abinez: 就因为不是盗版。你才被劈
<abinez> 现在开始，音乐网站都要收费了
<nyfair> iMadper|debug: 哪里的电影院只要20？
<abinez> 只能在线听
<iMadper|debug> nyfair: 延庆.
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 在线听的东西就更容易复制了。
<iMadper|debug> nyfair: 之前去延庆找同学, 看电影, 我没带学生证, 20. 带了15.
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] videocacheview 什么的。
<nyfair> iMadper|debug: 真好，魔都看电影贵，上网也贵
<ugoub> 免费的：http://media-ice.musicradio.com/ClassicFMMP3.m3u
<abinez> 啊呜虫，在线听，你没有办法找到真实的文件地址
<abinez> 你下载不了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 为什么下载不了？用什么技术的？
<nyfair> 百度虾米这种网站自己也没版权吧
<abinez> 现在收费是大势所趋
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 现在的 flash 播放器最后都会把文件下载到缓存离去。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 下载到缓存里去。
<abinez> 你没看很多在线视频都是付费观看了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 所以那 videocacheview 就可以拷出来。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 拿。
<nyfair> 我有astost帐号，照样下免费eac，然则我自己也买碟自抓的
<abinez> 虽然画质很烂
<abinez> 照样收费
<ugoub> 买碟子可以做镜像的嘛
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 是啊，我就把《我爱我家》的 dvd 抓出来做成镜像了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 保护光驱嘛。
<ugoub> 对的
<leemeng0x61> 。。。
<pudge> 6park.com，不管啥最新的电影，总是第一时间就有人把dvd传上去提供下载了，好人很多的
<alvin_rxg> Title: 留园网[德国]:海外华人的网络家园-海外中文第一站-6park.com (@ 6park.com)
<leemeng0x61> 那个有什么好做的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 经典啊。
<hzform> ugoub: 我看的不是包场，完全就是因为那个时间看电影的人少
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 当然要收藏在硬盘里。
<leemeng0x61> 好像优酷上一直都有
<leemeng0x61> 暴风上也有的
<pudge> UbuntuTalk: 我猜你也收藏了friends
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 没有，我不看美剧的。
<ugoub> hzform: 我也是啊，下变形金刚1快下影时，看英文，发现只有我一个人～
<pudge> ..
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 除了小时候电视里翻译版的美剧。
<leemeng0x61> 只存动画片
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 动画片，我有加菲猫和朋友们的正版 dvd 。
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 多了去
<leemeng0x61> 迷失的十字路口 --柯南
<leemeng0x61> 这个有存
<leemeng0x61> 还有几个经典mtv
<nyfair> yunfan: 压完了没？
<abinez> 收藏一些高品质的音乐
<abinez> 偶尔可以听听
<yunfan> nyfair: 领导有任务 要我搭git 在整这个
<abinez> yunfan: 整啥
<nyfair> yunfan: 跟领导说，咱们忽悠老板去买个clearcase玩玩，顺便捞点回扣
<yunfan> nyfair: 领导都是那种要省钱的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: bzr啊
<MeaCulpa> py党居然git那种逆天货色
<yunfan> fatal: 'gitolite-admin' does not appear to be a git repository  这个挫
<MeaCulpa> 实在不行hg也好啊
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 不是我需求啊 大佬
<MeaCulpa> git真的公司里用的话，很不灵活的
<yunfan> 这个gitolite 的文档也坑爹 tmd git流都是折腾人的
<\q> yunfan: gitlab
<leemeng0x61> git 还是很好用的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 神都喜欢折腾人
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你们在搭网站啊。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] web 前端。
<\q> yunfan: gitolite perl沒前途
<hzform> Qt4哪位用过呀？
<nyfair> hzform: 我只用过qt5
<leemeng0x61> 好久之前折腾过
<leemeng0x61> 太遭罪了
<hzform> Qt5好用吗？
<yunfan> \q 是啊 但是我没办法啊 
<yunfan> \q:  gitlab也以来gitolite 你们这帮坑爹
<hzform> Qt4用起来怪怪的
<\q> yunfan: 最近去掉gitolite依賴用ruby寫了
<nyfair> hzform: 好用，我这种不懂c++的看着qt5的源代码都能写出个破玩意来
<abinez> 买intel Z77之类的主板的用户傻眼了
<yunfan> \q: ror只是写了个http而已 我刚才有找过他的文档
<MeaCulpa> Qt最适合随便写写了
<abinez> 新的haswell不能用在旧主板上
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我还以为 gitolite 一直是 ruby 的呢。
<abinez> 主板再也不支持升级了
<\q> yunfan: 文檔自然是不全的，你折騰過rails就懂了
<abinez> 想升级必须买新主板
<abinez> 这下，真的很蛋疼了
<abinez> 一个主板4K
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我的主板至少还支持三代的 cpu 。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 虽然我买的是二代的。
<abinez> 便宜的的要1.6K
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 所以现在买啥主板都别考虑以后升级啥的了
<abinez> 你现在需要啥配置，买够用的就行
<abinez> 别蛋疼买了，以后没得升级
<yunfan> \q 这帮狗屎 诶
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 为什么我的主板刷了 bios 就可以支持新的 cpu 了呢？
<abinez> 啊呜虫，现在你怎么刷都没用
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 因为针脚都不一样了吗？
<iMadper|debug> 插口换了
<abinez> 关键是CPU插槽不一样
<abinez> 你根本就无法放下去
<iMadper|debug> 插不进去, 刷啥bios都是白搭
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> intel暗地狂笑哇
<abinez> AMD落在后面
<abinez> intel想咋整就咋整
<MeaCulpa> PC能攒机升级的年代已经过去好几年了
<abinez> 下一次还是继续换CPU插槽
<abinez> 连带主板一起升级
<abinez> 双重收入
<nyfair> 不是三重么，还绑了显卡
<abinez> 额
<abinez> 万恶的核心显卡
<yunfan> iMadper|debug: gitolite怎么搭？
<abinez> 桌面的核心显卡性能比笔记本平台的性能还要弱
<abinez> 这是啥逻辑
<iMadper|debug> yunfan: 没玩过
<abinez> haswell台式机处理器内置的核心显卡才是GT2
<abinez> 笔记本的平台内置的是GT3
<abinez> LOL
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 三星700Z4A笔记本在Windows 8 X64中WUBI安装Kubuntu失效 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443411 之前在一台LG电脑上，也是一样的系统，正常安装和使用。 现在的电脑详细配置如图片所示。 但是这个电脑上就不行了，表现为：正常安装，但是重启后，没有Ubuntu启动项；使用EasyBCD添加以
<^k^> 后，出现启动项，但是不能进入正式安装过程，自动退回到Windows 8选 …
<abinez> 买桌面的4770K还搭配了一个鸡肋核心显卡回来
<abinez> 买4770K不如买E3了
<abinez> 这次
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 于是， Xeon 才是正解吗？
<abinez> Haswell平台E3-1280 v3
<\q> yunfan: 沒有web gitolite還是很簡單的吧，gitolite-shell就是被ssh用戶的login shell
<yunfan> 额 莫名其妙句i搞定了
<abinez> 不带鸡肋，价格还便宜一点点
<abinez> 还是那么的可口，
<yunfan> nyfair: 你那个折腾 我看到ffmpeg有办法插入帧 回家拿我的i7 44
<abinez> i5的价格，i7的性能
<nyfair> yunfan: 你到底是要重编码还是加点frame重新封装
<abinez> 如果V3版Xeon E3的售价策略仍然保持高性价比路线的话，笔者相信这样物美价廉的产品必定会受到一如既往的追棒，毕竟V3取代V2是市场的必然定律
<yunfan> nyfair: 当然是加frame了 我所谓他用什么格式 再说了 转格式我会
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://www.washington.edu/news/2013/06/04/wi-fi-signals-enable-gesture-recognition-throughout-entire-home/
<^k^> roylez_:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行请贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<^k^> roylez_: .. .. ..
<palomino|working> 被数落了吧 roylez_ 
<iMadper|debug> roylez_: 主席, 向前看是啥? 是 ?=不?
<abinez> roylez_: 把小K给踢了
<abinez> LOL
<neil_yang> 大家好
<^k^> neil_yang:点点点.  16:54 
<iMadper|debug> roylez_: 主席, sed不支持环视?
<abinez> neil_yang: 不好
<neil_yang> 请问有人懂光纤传输的吗
<neil_yang> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ..OOXX时候触发开窗开门
<abinez> http://ent.cnr.cn/yuleyaowen/201304/W020130412272741700174.jpg
<neil_yang> 没人理我。。。。
<iMadper|debug> roylez_: 真不支持, 换成perl就能用...
<huntxu> iMadper|debug: 笑你
<iMadper|debug> huntxu: 要 -r?
<huntxu> iMadper|debug: 不知道你写了啥
<huntxu> iMadper|debug: 反正我不会用sed做这个
<iMadper|debug> huntxu: sudo perl -i -pe "s/(?<=Enabled=)True/False/g" /usr/share/fcitx/addon/fcitx-clipboard.conf
<iMadper|debug> huntxu: 我想给蛋疼的fcitx的PKGFILE加上这句话!!! 每次都打开这个鸟功能来block我的hotkey!
<nyfair> yunfan: 加frame搞那么复杂干嘛，mkvtoolnix改点mkv播放参数不就得了
<iMadper|debug> huntxu: 不用sed用啥?
<iMadper|debug> huntxu: 这里用awk更难写吧?
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|debug: 用sed来环视，那是为了RE而RE, 这种蠢事只有perler才有
<huntxu> iMadper|debug: echo Enabled=True|sed -r 's/(Enabled)=True/\1=False/'
<huntxu> iMadper|debug: 我只是不明白为什么要环视 =.=
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 你要理解perler的思路~~
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 他们认为世界可以用RE来解释
<iMadper|debug> huntxu: 不够gaoji
<iMadper|debug> huntxu: 要让尽量少的人理解. 
<huntxu> iMadper|debug: 能用
<iMadper|debug> huntxu: 不管了, 就用环视了. 
<huntxu> ......
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|debug: 你要干嘛呢？ 
<iMadper|debug> MeaCulpa: 我只是想把一个配置文件里面的 Enabled=True 改成false
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 他就是想我上面那句的效果。。。
<huntxu> 然后非得环视。。。
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|debug: ...你去慢慢的perl吧 haha
<iMadper|debug> mea
<iMadper|debug> MeaCulpa: 恩, 就perl了决定. 
<iMadper|debug> perl给懒人用
<imtxc> adam8157: momo
<imtxc> iMadper|debug: momo
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 这个问题的真正重点在于，只有perl和sed才大胆的支持in-place editing, 区别在于sed 文件备份在编辑文件的同一目录，perl么...
<imtxc> nyfair: momo
<iMadper|debug> imtxc: momo
<yunfan> 好 搞定了
<imtxc> yunfan: 有什么好玩的？
<yunfan> nyfair: 不要出叟主意 给你看个文本
<huntxu> 就算perl也不用环视啊 =。= echo Enabled=True|perl -pe 's/(Enabled)=True/$1=False/'
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ....
<iMadper|debug> huntxu: 为啥不用环视呢?
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 不过这个点子真的很好，其实我也可以尝试的....
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: perl用-i啊
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|debug: perl的in-place editing文件备份在哪里？
<iMadper|debug> huntxu: 环视, 不是最直观的吗? 
<huntxu> iMadper|debug: 因为不用啊。。。
<iMadper|debug> MeaCulpa: 要备份吗?
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 知道啊，但是in-place都是备份的
<iMadper|debug> huntxu: ....
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|debug: 废话！
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|debug: 这个世界没有in-place editing
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|debug: 都是偷偷备份的
<iMadper|debug> MeaCulpa: 不知道, 不太关心备份到哪里.
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|debug: 你自己卡住他们进程看看就知道了
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|debug: 恩，perl用户无所畏惧
<yunfan> nyfair:
<yunfan> 所有这些洗脑术中，最有喜感的是“潜意识诱惑”：1957年，詹姆斯·维克利声称在电影胶片里多次插入只有千分之三秒时长的闪烁字样：吃爆米花、喝可乐。观众虽然看不见这些字，但是潜意识中还是接受了这些信息。于是：对45699名观众的统计表明，他们爆米花的消费增加了57.7%，可乐增加18.1%。消息传出，
<yunfan> “潜意识植入”风行全美，“喝七喜”、“请购买俄克拉荷马股票”这些商业广告之外，更有富有公益心的组织在广播和电视里插入“下雨注意路滑”和乘法小九九等内容。当年，共和党拿出大笔竞选经费，在各大电视台闪烁“民主党是蠢货、下流胚”字样。  http://book.douban.com/review/5594700/
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 【转帖】喝完咖啡，牢底坐穿——by 肉唐僧 (评论: 洗脑术)
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 没研究过， /tmp 之类的？大文件容易挂？
 * MeaCulpa 好吧还有ed也可以in-place, 但是那开销更大
<yunfan> sed可以in-place
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 想想就可怕，有个你没注意到的文件突然多处累
<yunfan> 乘法小舅舅比较不错
<yunfan> imtxc: 没啥好玩的 还是回去撸管吧
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我说了，perl, sed, ed, 三个大胆的，但是sed和ed都是在当前目录存临时文件的，不知道perl在哪里
<huntxu> iMadper|debug: 你只是要把Enabled后面的True改成False，为什么你一定要解释成当True前面是Enabled时将其替换成False
<huntxu> iMadper|debug: 还要说后面的直观 =.=
<iMadper|debug> huntxu: 你的方法也解释了
<MeaCulpa> Perler的思路不一样 :)
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: perl大概是整inode的 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|debug: 神不在，认喷
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不会吧，那也太野蛮了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: who knows 
<iMadper|debug> huntxu: 我这个的语义是, 如果前面的是 Enabled= 那就把后面的true换成false
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 要我是ＳＡ,绝对要在生产机删了这种东西
<iMadper|debug> huntxu: 判断句嘛. 多习惯.
<huntxu> 这个如果多了嘛
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|debug: 一行会有两个Enabled=False么
<iMadper|debug> 不会呀
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: perl和py都是lsb里的 你要删 恐怕会被业界吐槽死啊
<huntxu> yunfan: 你说那个洗脑术是真的？
<lainme> 我觉得 s/Enabled.*/Enabled=False/ 更直观
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 生产机都没gcc, 难道不被吐~
 * huntxu 曾经有一段时间机器里无py
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04的unity启动器如何手动配置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443413 如题，在定制ubuntu时只能使用终端，想通过修改配置文件之类的直接修改launcher图标的大小，但是不知道对应的文件在哪里。有哪位知道的能否帮忙解答？谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 kubuntuser — 2013-06-05 16:53
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 要看具体应用，删了pl绝对是fool-proof
<yunfan> huntxu: 去查微软的 插帧广告计划
<MeaCulpa> 免得哪些傻x阿三网上抄了代码来跑
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: gcc又不是标配
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 哎，我也不是SA :)
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 人家RHEL生产机还挂着boot分区呢~
<MeaCulpa> Enterprise~
<nyfair> acfun bilibili常年有插帧福利
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 你观察到的？？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 难道你要人家把boot放到u盘里 每次开机要插盘才让上？
<iMadper|debug> nyfair: 有没有工具能见测出特定的视频文件有没有被广告插帧
<yunfan> nyfair: 莫罗嗦 研究下
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 启动玩就unmount啊
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 内核放硬盘里多大条
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那你碰到升级就是找死
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 升级时候去mount啊
<MeaCulpa> 没事留着内核，被人搞了都不知道...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|debug: 其实awk和sed之类搞一行一行a=b的ini格式很好啊
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: ini有section，不好的
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: section不是有关键字么，[]
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 额，那也行
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 乃肯定没用fedora，lol
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: momo
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 为啥这么说
<nyfair> iMadper|debug: 你写吧
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<gfrog_away> huntxu: yum是py的。
<iMadper|debug> nyfair: 不好检测呀...
<iMadper|debug> nyfair: 写个插帧的脚本倒是不难...
<huntxu> gfrog_away: =.=
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 例如我想在debian上干掉perl，肯定会失败。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: Debian上啥用pl写的？
 * adam8157  哈哈哈哈, 解决了一个龟bug
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: dpkg
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 啧啧，Gentoo的portage还是用py写的...
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 在Gentoo上干掉gcc会是个神马结果？ lol
<\q> huntxu: 用 sed -e '/./{H;$!d;}' -e 'x;/AAA/!d;' 之類的處理section還是挺方便的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 没什么，照样用
<yunfan> iMadper|debug: 检测原理不难 只是耗计算
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: Gentoo也有binary包包的
 * gfrog_away 好奇那些用gentoo做生产系统的是肿么管理包儿的。rsync？
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 真gaoji
<iMadper|debug> yunfan: 啥原理?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 编译玩binary瞬间发布啊
<iMadper|debug> yunfan: 查找重复帧?
<yunfan> iMadper|debug: 电影的帧变化是连续的 要检测插帧就算帧与帧之间的变化是不是突然的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 编译只是Gentoo绕不过去的副作用，世界上没有一个hoster可以承载所有use flag的所有包包的组合
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: make完到生产系统上make install么？
<huntxu> yunfan: 会误杀，比如突然黑屏
<yunfan> 并且你要跳过怀疑的帧 计算前面与后面的帧是否是渐变的
<iMadper|debug> yunfan: 图像处理了那得, 太费计算了
<huntxu> yunfan: 就是过幕的时候
<yunfan> 至于跳过多少 那就要自己设置了 
<yunfan> huntxu: 你可以多算几帧
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 没那么落后，portage可以随便把系统里东西抽出来成包的，不过rsync也不错啊
<yunfan> huntxu: 只要你计算资源够  
<\q> MeaCulpa: emerge算依賴太慢了……
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 听起来好gaoji
<yunfan> huntxu: 这个其实就跟从一段连续的数据里提取出不同的数据段一个道理
<MeaCulpa> \q: 对，算得很慢，但是人家管反向倚赖啊
<yunfan> iMadper|debug: 用显卡加速呗 这个还真的是显卡的拿手好戏 
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: ...高级么...没觉得
<iMadper|debug> yun
<\q> MeaCulpa: 反向依賴指啥？
<huntxu> yunfan: 我觉得那个跳过怀疑帧计算前后的渐变靠谱
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 乃本来就gaoji嘛。像俺感觉yum都已经碉堡了。
<yunfan> iMadper|debug: 以前人家写的远程桌面比微软的效率高多了 就是算diff 传差异数据 
<MeaCulpa> \q: 就是爸爸被干掉了，儿子孙子也该被标记位能干掉
<huntxu> yunfan: 虽然会把黑屏前后的插入帧给略过
<MeaCulpa> \q: 一般发行版都有这个了应该，portage算的的确慢
<yunfan> 他们算diff就是把屏幕划分成许多块来算 这个刚好分给显卡里的许多流处理器
<gfrog_away> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/234221
<yunfan> huntxu: 你只要多读一点 精确性就能提高了 当然计算量也跟着加大
<^k^> gfrog_away ... ⇪ 业界资讯：亚马逊中国 Kindle Paperwhite / Fire HD 行货版信息确认_业界资讯, 国内促销_什么值得买
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 其实我自己都不是按Gentoo手册来装Gentoo的，我都是先20min装好个系统在慢慢撸掉
<\q> gfrog_away: yum -> dnf ?
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 看到了, 表示如果我的kt坏了就去买kpw
<iMadper|debug> yunfan: 不会显卡上面的编程.
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 看到了, 表示如果我的kt坏了就去买行货kpw
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 貌似俺自己捣鼓过一次gentoo，然后就放弃了，舍不得cpu，lol
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 乃的kt要坏掉还得几年吧？
<yunfan> iMadper|debug: 不用你搞 nv的cuda自动帮你搞定 你只要跟多线程编程那样写好实现 然后调就行了
<iMadper|debug> adam8157: 日亚便宜, 送货还很快. 
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 谁让你用自己cpu...我以前都用单位的弄好copy回家...
 * gfrog_away 对kindle竟然无爱了。
<iMadper|debug> yunfan: 但是, 那一定要nv的卡才行吧...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 还有直接拿来单位distcc...
<adam8157> iMadper|debug: 保修问题
<iMadper|debug> adam8157: 那就没办法了...
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 俺那时候还是学森。。
<yunfan> iMadper|debug: amd的可以opencl 这个我就对细节不了解了 可以问问 nyfair 
<adam8157> iMadper|debug: 一两百块钱完全可以接受
<\q> iMadper|debug: 可以看數據壓縮導論，有第4版了，好書
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 笨啊，忽悠同学机器一起来烧啊
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕
<iMadper|debug> \q: 数据压缩导论? 好的!
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 一层楼只有我那一台电脑 T_T
<iMadper|debug> adam8157: 土壕, 我穷, 不行. 
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 非CS专业的杯具。
<yunfan> 让他手把手教你
<iMadper|debug> \q: 有没有讲缓存算法的好书?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: gaoji, 那你不该碰linux, 该玩游戏
<yunfan> iMadper|debug: 我刚发工资 等下去买个apu平台来 到时候研究研究
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: CS专业的更悲剧，相信我...
<iMadper|debug> yunfan: 不通用的话怎么办? 各个显卡, 如果真要写, 期待一个统一的接口.
<yunfan> iMadper|debug: 租房得了大便宜 刚好添硬件
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 那阵子真玩儿游戏俺现在就不知道在哪儿搬砖了。。。
<yunfan> iMadper|debug: opencl就是统一的 opencl你把他看成gcc  cuda你把他看作intel cc
<iMadper|debug> yunfan: 租房捡了大便宜, 我第一反应是你睡了人家房东的闺女
<yunfan> iMadper|debug: 如果你要amd专有的 以前有个streaming
<\q> iMadper|debug: 同求。我暑假是打算看 fatcache tcmalloc memcached leveldb之類的
<yunfan> iMadper|debug:不是 我朋友帮我租那房子 半年5k
<yunfan> 比我现在这个便宜一半 哈
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 你说不定就在金融行业捞钱了
<iMadper|debug> \q: 数据压缩我暂时用不到, 缓存算法倒是很需要. 
<\q> iMadper|debug: 做什麼？
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 绝对不会的。在网吧收银帮忙数钱倒可能。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: @
<gfrog_away> adam8157: ipad + flipboard 相当爽啊。
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac687139
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 敢偷用我的Wi-Fi？ 看我怎么治你 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<abinez> gfrog_away: E
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 总体来说ipad真是看书看杂志看漫画看片儿的利器
<iMadper|debug> \q: 写一个通用的缓存库, 别的程序只需要告诉它我需要多大的缓存空间就行了. 所有读写都经过这个库. 
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 我准备买下一代nexus 10
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 安卓没goodreader没ibook，阅读体验打了好几个折。
<abinez> 赞一个
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 我前天看了看notes和tab, 感觉和iOS比起来Android贼慢
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 不知为啥
<nyfair> 你妹，我去度娘贴吧问个技术问题，居然直接就被度娘扔回收站了，还给我来个广告说手机上安装xx可以一键申诉
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 多任务+JVM的后果吧。。
<gfrog_away> nyfair: 乃该直接在这问啊。。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 可以接受, 我不养apple这位替用户做主的专横封闭的爷
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 啧啧，世界观啊。
<nyfair> gfrog_away: 这里的人回答不了我的问题
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 至少很多特别影响用户体验的封闭不能接受, 例如传文件
<nyfair> android上renpy怎么用
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 封闭，但是对dev很$$
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 传文件怎么了？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 乃都是听来的，其实没那么不堪。 有dropbox根本不用考虑传文件的问题，都扔dropbox上，然后用各个app打开。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] andriod ……好像 renpy 有专门的开发包吧？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 不能直接传, 蓝牙也不能传文件
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 那只是你的workaround啊
<gfrog_away> adam8157: android不用软件可以直接蓝牙传文件？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 可以
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 倒是有app可以用蓝牙传东西。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: iphone和ipad是阉割掉了传文件功能, app是又包了一层协议
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 嗯，大概是吧，我倒是没遇到过需要蓝牙传文件的场景
 * iMadper|debug 有人投诉为什么自己买的300m路由器在200米的范围就没信号了～
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 用户体验和开放很多时候抵触我了解. 只是我个人无法接受为了用户体验被封闭而已
<pudge> 蓝牙除了耗电还能干啥。
<adam8157> iMadper|debug: 赞
<nyfair> gfrog_away: 老实说，onscripter代码写得很垃圾，连个基本的语法分析都没，直接去匹配。结果鬼佬们居然整出了个更垃圾的东西，那就是ren'py
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 安卓俺也没见开放到哪。我那个破moto也是没法不借助app传文件。
<yunfan> 不错  这鸟上网本用手机模拟的tinycore iso也能启动 哈哈
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 倒是所谓得开放搞的没事就要刷机。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 买来快半年了没刷过机是什么水平
<yunfan> adam8157: 大师
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 前几天装soft token，我用水果1分钟搞定，旁边一个能折腾的moto捣鼓了一下午，又是root又是刷机。其他安卓党没一个搞定的。
<nyfair> adam8157: 大师
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] renpy 是日本人做的吗？我记得不是吧？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 大湿，德味。
<nyfair> 不是，是个德国人写的
 * adam8157 觉得ios用户不刷机是因为没得刷
 * yunfan 缩头大师
<gfrog_away> nyfair: 是说人'品嘛？ lol
<iMadper|debug> adam8157: 是因为刷了ios6之后, 地图就没法用了...
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] renpy 上有个挺有名的游戏，叫《片轮少女》的。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 是真心没必要刷。系统就是不死机啊。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 英文游戏。
<iMadper|debug> adam8157: 整个地球都变成2012了. 
<\q> 人玩過 aircrack-ng kismet?
<gfrog_away> iMadper|debug: gmap啊，原来也是gmap
<nyfair> 我应该比你更熟悉这游戏，e绅士上那个片轮少女的画廊就是我传的
<yunfan> 看成是你录的了 nyfair 
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ……
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 嗯，你比我熟悉，我只是听说过这个游戏，没有玩过。
<nyfair> 有时间多下载一些我在那里发的东西，我有积分拿，你也有东西可撸
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac686511
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 北京6岁小孩幼升小简历让人不寒而栗 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<Stifler> test
<^k^> Stifler:点点点.  17:52 
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ……
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我不怎么上那个网站的。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求大神指教 一台机器如何安装20个linux/unix系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443414 急求：求大神指教 一台机器如何安装20个linux/unix系统 由于工作测试需要 急需安装一台20个系统的机器 求指教 统计信息: 发表于 由 1270912986 — 2013-06-05 17:43
<yunfan> 上xen 应该可以20个系统吧
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 请教板上各位，如何处理化学结构的展开问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443415 请问，如何用chemSketch的BAS程序，将不标准的折叠结构式转为正常的结构呢？如下： 其中“NO2”是折叠，如何通过程序打开？别的工具也可以，非常感谢！ Stru001 24 27 0 0 0 0 999
<^k^>  V2000 1.0792 -5.4958 0.0000 C 0 0 1.0792 -6.3292 0.0000 C 0 0 1.7875 -6.7458 0.0000 C 0 0 …
<Saiki> anyone here that was here when I was in here last with the gbk problem?
<yunfan> Saiki: you are talking me
<Stifler> 看得见不？haha
<Saiki> yunfan: ? were you here last time?
<yunfan> Saiki: its me tell you to use zh_CN.GBK
<nopcall> exit
<Saiki> ah.. ok then
<Saiki> I'm havving that issue again lol
<Saiki> and the *** deleted the server before Icould back anything up
<^k^> Saiki 这里有输入法：http://www.inputking.com/ 或安装fcitx: apt-get install fcitx
<Saiki> http://pastebin.com/dyggQkKn  <did I do this right?
<Saiki> there were more too, weren't there?
<Saiki> i remember installlign at least 4
<^k^> Saiki 这里有输入法：http://www.inputking.com/ 或安装fcitx: apt-get install fcitx
<yunfan> Saiki: cant connect to pastebin :[
<Saiki> did that, just now lol
<Saiki> um.. I'll just past it here then
<Saiki> paste*
<Saiki> #!/bin/bash
<Saiki>  
<Saiki> lang=zh_CN.GBK
<Saiki> java -Xmx256m -cp ./lib/*:pw-cpw.jar com.pwemu.clientupdater.CPW $1 $2 $3
<yunfan> oop
<yunfan> you use wrong variable name
<yunfan> try replace the line `lang=..` ==> export LC_LANG=zh_CN.GBK
<CyrusYzGTt> -Xmx256 是什么意思？
<yunfan> Saiki: you need to be familiar of these linux concepts :]
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 大概是 memory use max
<yunfan> or min
<Saiki> I;m not used to having to use non-english langauages
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ..哦，， 原来还有这个用法？
<Saiki> yunfan, I'll learn though
<Saiki> just have to do it a few times and it'll keep there
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 我猜的 因为我玩minecraft 那个server启动也有这种参数
<yunfan> okay
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ .. 没有玩过，，只是我用的代理是java 的
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 我投奔clojure了 今后要多熟悉点这类参数
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ clojure?? 没有听说过，我孤陋寡闻
<yunfan> 目前ssd哪个容量的性价比高？
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 你上大学了 泡到汉子了 就不管窗外事了
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ .. 额，，我要泡的是 妹子
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 而且，我三年前说过了，我不是大学的， 你才大学，你全家都是大学
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 那你是研究生？ 我要是全家大学 我爸妈感谢你还来不及呢
<palomino|working> 256g吧 yunfan 
<palomino|working> 性能容量寿命价格都比较何时
<palomino|working> 合适
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ .. 不是，额，我是 初中生， 03年肆业
<Saiki> yunfan, what was the command to see what languages are installed on the system?
<yunfan> palomino|working: 什么价位
<palomino|working> 三星840 jd卖999
<yunfan> Saiki: locale -a
<yunfan> palomino|working: 太贵了吧 
<palomino|working> ...
<yunfan> palomino|working: 64的就行了 干嘛要256
<yunfan> 给我推荐个质量还行 廉价的
<palomino|working> 三星840最廉价了
<Saiki> yunfan, thank you
<palomino|working> 刚才你不是问哪个容量性价比高么- -
<palomino|working> 容量越低性价比越低啊
<Saiki> yunfan, the server I had got erased, before I could back up anythign I had on it
<yunfan> Saiki: oop is it a vps? i have also erased my linode vps while running a fucking stackscript
<yunfan> palomino|working: 但哥没钱一下子买那么多啊 
<palomino|working> 额。。
<palomino|working> 那先买个128的
<palomino|working> 629
<palomino|working> taobao上应该更便宜
<yunfan> palomino|working: 你要有几亿 放银行生利息就很稳妥 这不是没几亿么
<yunfan> 128应该够了 不过还得另外买点硬盘
<Saiki> yunfan, It was owned by someone else. and they erased it without a word after saying it would be up another month
<yunfan> 再弄个usb3的硬盘盒
<yunfan> Saiki: then you might consider other provider
<Saiki> yunfan, long story, but I didn't own the server, I was using it
<yunfan> no pain no gain  :[
<Saiki> yes.. well..
<Saiki> would have been nice if he said something so I could have backed stuff up :@
<Saiki> I put 90+ hours into it that first week
<Saiki> (if you do the math, I didn't do much sleeping)
<yunfan> Saiki: well now you could got what i feel when i heard that google would shutdown reader
<Saiki> at least it was said so you could back up everything
<Saiki> imagine they just pulled the plug without warning
<yunfan> yes i am a lucky dog?
<Saiki> no, it's good business pratice
<jiero> 太黑了
<yunfan> actually i hope i could got premium service , but they dont give the chance
<Saiki> remember this error?: java.io.FileNotFoundException: /opt/cpw/files/new/element/models/custom/锟斤拷锟斤拷锟斤拷 (No such file or directory)
<jiero> 世界广大赐予我无力感。
<Saiki> got it again, trying to fix it.. again :@
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 有关conky的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443419 在配置conky时出现的问题QQ图片20130603114302.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 z41712 — 2013-06-05 18:57
<Saiki> xfonts-wqy  ttf-wqy-zenhei  fcitx  <am I missing anything?
<yunfan> Saiki: that's just the encoding problem
<yunfan> those characters is too famous
<yunfan> and i need to go home now
<Saiki> ok
<hzform>  MeaCulpa:你用Qt方便吗？我觉得Qt4用起来挺让我郁闷的，需要先用Qt设计器把窗体什么都设计好，然后保存，之后再用qtcreator把之前保存的打开，才能进行编程，感觉太麻烦了，你有这种感觉吗？
<jiero> hzform: 他不是程序员，不用qt
<jiero> hzform: 这个频道里程序员少啊一般程序员都是潜水艇
<hzform> jiero: 你用这个吗？
<jiero> hzform: 不会
<jiero> hzform: 设计窗体啥的是设计师，程序员只管打开对方设计好的就是了
<hzform> jiero: 我以前用过VB和VC++，用了Qt4后觉得很麻烦，因为它让我随时修改程序的步骤多处了N多步。。。。。
<jiero> hzform: 你考虑为什么了么
 * jiero 算了。
<hzform> 汗///
<hzform> 因为我是一个人做界面，同时还要写代码
<hzform> 所以我觉得麻烦
<pudge> 程序员设计的界面能好看？
<jiero>  /me 似乎是穿什么衣服都好看。
<mk3548208> 我需要一些帮助，关于python和postgresql的
<mk3548208> 	我在嘗試使用數據庫連接池的時候，我把數據庫對象存到隊列裏然後再取出來，然後執行，postgresql報No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it.，如果我直接輸出數據庫對象，發現他是有輸出的，但是數據庫拒絕連接
<lucky2> 有人考过国二么？
<jiero> ^k^ 什么是国二
<^k^> jiero: define:国二 http://g.cn 国二招隶属于国务院机关事务管理局，是中央国家机关特级宾馆招待所，国家旅游局 涉外定点三星级饭店。2003年5月，通过ISO9001国际质量体系认证。国二招面向 ...
<jiero> 应该没有
<jiero> ^k^ 什么是freeflying
<^k^> jiero: define:freeflying http://g.cn Freeflying is a skydiving discipline which began in the late 1980s when Olav Zipser began experimenting with non-traditional forms of bodyflight. Zipser founded ...
<jiero> 哦
<jiero> ^k^ 什么是jiero
<lainme> ^k^: 什么是lainme
<^k^> jiero: define:jiero http://g.cn 2011年11月29日
<jiero> .
<^k^> lainme: define:lainme http://g.cn 2013年5月12日 ... 之前是打算把sagemath使用中一些问题记到wiki部分，不过现在想通了，与其在wiki 里开坑，不如这样随手记下，反正可以用搜索找到。 sage要做 ...
<jiero> lainme 你被找到了
<lainme> jiero: 看来就是google第一个条目
<jiero> lainme: 恩。
<Pudge> ^k^: 什么是pudge
<^k^> Pudge: define:pudge http://g.cn Pudge the Butcher is a melee strength hero who typically uses his abilities to gank heroes or initiate battles, which can lead up to him becoming a late-game ...
<Pudge> 我操，碉堡了，就是dota
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<Stifler> ...
<jiero> ^k^ 什么是 eexpress
<Stifler> ^k^: 什么是dota
<^k^> jiero: define:eexpress http://g.cn 為配合eBay賣家在貨品運送的需求，eBay 香港聯同香港郵政及美國郵政推出全新e- Express服務，讓eBay 香港賣家享用更快速便捷的郵遞服務。 eBay 香港已於早前 ...
<^k^> Stifler: define:dota http://g.cn DotA Heroes and Items database, Hero Guides, News, Videos and Community Forums.
<Stifler> 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 谁是 ee
<Freebuilder> eexplorer
<Stifler> 这BOT...是把搜索结果的第一条打印出来么....
<Pudge> ^k^: 什么是defense of the ancients
<^k^> Pudge: define:defense of the ancients http://g.cn Defense of the Ancients (DotA) is a multiplayer online battle arena mod for the video game Warcraft III: Reign of Chaos and its expansion, Warcraft III: The ...
<Pudge> 这就对了么
<Stifler> ^k^: 什么是杨幂
<^k^> Stifler: define:杨幂 http://g.cn 杨幂（1986年9月12日—），中国女演员、歌手。出生于北京。毕业于北京电影学院 表演系2005级本科班。在2009年4月的“80后新生代娱乐大明星”评选活动中，杨幂 成为 ...
<Stifler> 果然
<Pudge> 杨幂没有我家袁33好看
<Freebuilder> 调戏机器人啊
<Stifler> 袁33?
<Freebuilder> ^k^ 自由建客何人
<Stifler> FCITX sunpinyin好难用，有好点的么
<^k^> Freebuilder, 什么是你最喜欢的电影？  20:31 
<Pudge> fcitx sogoupinyin 
<Freebuilder> ^k^, 自由建客何人
<^k^> Freebuilder, 没有多少人表达自己的方式。  20:32 
<Stifler> THANKS
<Freebuilder> 我用小企鹅自带的拼音
<Stifler> Freebuilder: 好用不
<16WAAF9BF> roylez  金老板
<Freebuilder> Stifler, 还行，不过要词库。
<roylez> 16WAAF9BF: 死包子
<ghking> hello，你们的控制台可以显示中文吗？
<Freebuilder> 为毛我老。断线？
<16WAAF9BF> nnd
<16WAAF9BF> 破手机
<16WAAF9BF> 气死我了
<Freebuilder> 为毛我打字老自动插入句号？
<roylez> 16WAAF9BF: 最近忙啥呢
<16WAAF9BF> 我混日子呢  roylez
<roylez> 16WAAF9BF: 在魔都？
<16WAAF9BF> no
<Freebuilder> ghking 从不在控制台用中文。
<ghking> 今天装了zhcon也没搞定
<iwii> 什么是 fbterm
<GundamZZ> jjj
<^k^> iwii: define:fbterm http://g.cn 6 Oct 2010 ... From version 1.7, FbTerm redirects /dev/tty0 output to the pseudo terminal of current sub-window. In linux before version 2.6.10, anybody can ...
<GundamZZ> roylez   在羊城北角
<Freebuilder> 这也行！
<ghking> Freebuilder 哦，个人兴趣罢了
<Freebuilder> 什么是 zhcon
<^k^> Freebuilder: define:zhcon http://g.cn zhcon is a Fast double-byte virtual console for Chinese/Japanese/Korean (CJK) running under GNU/Linux and FreeBSD. It adds the ability of displaying and ...
<Freebuilder> 什么是 ubuntu
<roylez> GundamZZ: 哦，妖都啊
<^k^> Freebuilder: define:ubuntu http://g.cn Fast, secure and stylishly simple, the Ubuntu operating system is used by 20 million people worldwide every day.
<GundamZZ> 唉
<GundamZZ> 环境恶劣
<roylez> GundamZZ: 美女太多？
<Freebuilder> 什么是美女
<^k^> Freebuilder: define:美女 http://g.cn 2条评论16张 切莫等闲相许《剑网3》策秀COS美图赏 21小时前上传; 10条评论7张 MM日历：诛仙2-金龙之魂-糖塘鮰忆 22小时前上传; 0条评论67张 笑傲江湖之红尘 ...
<Freebuilder> 何谓美女
<GundamZZ> roylez  和老婆在一起
<ghking> Freebuilder 这个几句话说不清，百度一下，你就知道了。反正是让控制台显示中文的插件
<Freebuilder> 哈哈！^k^不懂了吧！
<roylez> GundamZZ: 米多不，米多我去你们公司
<Freebuilder> ghking 我知道，我只是在调戏 ^k^
<ghking> Freebuilder 没关系，习惯了
<GundamZZ> 刚满2k
<GundamZZ> roylez 你是哪行？有我能干的否？
<roylez> GundamZZ: ....
<wangkunlun> ??
<roylez> GundamZZ: 貌似我的目标在你们那射程之外....
<roylez> GundamZZ: 存储，这边已经 hiring freeze了... CEO无脑
<GundamZZ> roylez。。。。
<GundamZZ> 你在东瀛么？
<roylez> GundamZZ: 妖都的小吃，神马比较好？
<roylez> GundamZZ: 魔都
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<jiero> roylez:  乐乐玩乐透？
<roylez> jiero: 不玩
<GundamZZ> 冂
<wangkunlun> vmware虚拟机 能玩 arch吗?
<GundamZZ> roylez  苦力也没有:'(？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • !!! 升级升广告！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443423 !!! 升级升广告！！！ 什么情况最新升竟然升广告的东西来了！！！ 在DASH 那里搜程序，搜广告来了！！！！ 吐血了，还没有占有量就上广告，给开源的程序员怎么看啊！！！！！！！ 看来要打算倒版本了！ 还有记录了光
<^k^> 盘。回12.10 统计信息: 发表于 由 scsc009 — 2013-06-05 20:36
<wangkunlun> vmware虚拟机 能玩 arch吗?
<wangkunlun> 没人理我啊
<GundamZZ> 用vbox
<roylez> GundamZZ: 现在没苦力一说啊。蓝领崛起了
<GundamZZ> 。。。。
<wangkunlun> 我是要在win8下
<MasterKong> 这是最大的irc中文社区？
<wangkunlun> 在win8下能用吗
<iwii> 是啊
<jiero> wangkunlun: 用 vmware的人多玛？
<wangkunlun> 应该不少吧
<wangkunlun> 我在win8下用它装过ubuntu  
<zmcbb30> roylez 换壳上来了
<GundamZZ> wangkunlun: win8 。。。。
<GundamZZ> 这么先进。。。
<jiero> GundamZZ: 。。。
<jiero> GundamZZ: 原来是老前辈
<wangkunlun> 我一直用啊 win8 ubuntu 双系统
<GundamZZ> jiero: 不是的
<jiero> wangkunlun:  这里应该除了工作的，没人用
<GundamZZ> wangkunlun: 貌似现在win8连游戏都玩不全 ， 莫说虚拟机之类软件了
<wangkunlun> 虚拟机就装过ubuntu
<ptbsare> 大家好
<jiero> GundamZZ:  那怎么说？
<ptbsare> 怎么没发现几个中文irc频道？
<GundamZZ> jiero: 找ee去说
<GundamZZ> jiero: 不过貌似今晚ee没来
<jiero> 睡觉了。
<abinez> jiero: 你复活了
<abinez> 我刚来，你就要睡觉？
<GundamZZ> 都是时差党
<abinez> GundamZZ: ？
 * jiero 觉得人生很空虚啊。
<jiero> lol
 * jiero 对多数实物没啥兴趣
<GundamZZ> 不在国内的
<GundamZZ> jiero: 。。。。
<freeflying_> jiero, lol
<freeflying_> ofan, 偶犯
<freeflying_> 呕饭
<abinez> ofan哦烦
<jiero> 不是把。。。
<jiero> kk掉线了。。。
<abinez> kk蛋疼了
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-41-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 25 03:28:09 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-05-16 trunk 40790) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 求助，怎么最近老是死机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443428 前几天直接使用dashhome中的更新，手贱点了更新，怎么就老是死机呢，本人电脑是N卡610，i5，4g内存，装32位Ubuntu12.04, 独立显卡关闭。 希望高手给解决之道啊，再这样老死机下去，我担心我的硬盘以及上重要文件损害啊。
<^k^> 在这样下去，真的想换苹果了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 liujmljm — 201 …
<abinez> 手贱
<roylez> GundamZZ: ee今天被狗咬了
<iwii> ee 不会吧
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • sudo apt-get install wine没用啊 出现这个 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443430 sudo apt-get install wine没用啊 出现这个 统计信息: 发表于 由 cyf4317 — 2013-06-05 21:33
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我写了一个支持c语言结构体遍历的小工具 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443433 我这个小工具的名字叫mw(取make width意)。 一般遍历结构体是为了读它的member，逐一做某种种操作。看下面一个结构体： file:t.h Code: typedef unsigned short u16; typedef unsigned char u8; typedef unsigned char __u8; typede
<^k^> f unsigned __u32; typedef unsigned short __le16;   typedef struct{     int is_boy_girl;   …
<psychologe> hello 有人吗
<lucky2> 有
<psychologe> lucky2, 是研究啥的？
<psychologe> 有对无线安全有兴趣的么？
<iMadper> lucky2: 掉线了
<lucky2> query
<psychologe> 今天在微博上看到有人讨论GSM 监听的，这不电影中的场景吗，黑客真是太强大了
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> GSM监听是可以实现 的吧
<freeflying_> psychologe, 这又不是啥新鲜事情了
<psychologe> 还有用电视棒加上rlt-sdr,监听，警察对讲，飞机广播的ADS－B。好cool哦。
<freeflying_> psychologe, 飞机那个用饿就是普通的无线电而已
<abinez> psychologe: 你是鸟叔的烦死？
<abinez> 好像感冒了
<abinez> 今天整个人有点部队劲
<abinez> 不对劲
<psychologe> 我一直觉得这类技术只有警察安全部门有，，，没想好多个人都在搞了
<abinez> 感觉头痛
<abinez> 浑身酸痛
<freeflying_> abinez, 阿司匹林
<psychologe> abinez, 什么鸟叔？
<abinez> 昨晚应该是着凉了
<abinez> 没阿司匹林
<freeflying_> abinez, 尼玛冻死我了
<abinez> freeflying你在街头么？
<freeflying_> abinez,  办公室的空调太冷
<freeflying_> abinez, 没成想都6月份了，这边还这么凉
<abinez> 我昨晚是从外面回来，太热，我脱衣服，然后给睡着了
<abinez> 整个晚上都没盖毯子
<abinez> 今天早上起来，有点怪怪的，头重重的
<ofan> freeflying_: 你在米国canonical?
<abinez> 等下去喝酸辣汤
<abinez> ofan: 早
<freeflying_> ofan, 是啊
<ofan> freeflying_: 招人不
<freeflying_> ofan, 貌似招吧
<iMadper> freeflying_: 拜美帝土壕!
<freeflying_> ofan, 你去我们网站看看，又合适的我帮你推荐
<freeflying_> iMadper, 我只是出差而已
<ofan> freeflying_: 哈哈好的
 * iMadper 还好我没错过这一段! 巴结权贵的好时间呀! lol~
<abinez> freeflying 有贴纸么
<iMadper> ...
<abinez> 拿来推广
<iMadper> ^k^: test
<abinez> LOL
<^k^> iMadper, 这仅仅是一个测试。  22:27 
<freeflying_> abinez, 有啊
<abinez> 额
<abinez> 哦
<abinez> 从米国到这里太贵了
<abinez> 运费
<freeflying_> abinez, 我们北京办公室就有啊
<freeflying_> abinez, 我家里也有
<abinez> 那你啥时候回来啊
<abinez> 回国，
<abinez> 啥时候回来
<abinez> 到时侯问你要
<freeflying_> abinez, 这两天就回
<freeflying_> abinez, 你要找悦姐才是正途
<abinez> freeflying 你不去参加苹果的发布会？
<abinez> 过几天就开始发布了
<freeflying_> abinez, 太远了
<abinez> 嗯，
<abinez> 你去的东海岸？
<freeflying_> 是啊
<abinez> freeflying 悦姐是哪位呢？
<abinez> 不认识哦
<abinez> 给介绍介绍
<lucky5> 有人用我名字
<iMadper> lucky4: ...
<\q> ofan: 在哪兒高就？
<weicheng> 有人聊天的么
<weicheng> 难道都在忙？
<abinez> 在睡觉
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> 早点儿睡吧..
<wangkunlun> vbox怎么安装啊
<abinez> http://shop.bytravel.cn/produce/index128_list3.html
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 广西特产介绍,广西特产列表第4页
<abinez> 想吃了
<abinez> 每天吃一样特产
<wangkunlun> ？？？
<wangkunlun> 我下的vbox怎么安装不了
<abinez> wangkunlun: 你半夜还安装什么？
<abinez> 明天再弄
<abinez> 早点休息
<wangkunlun> 我天天 都学习到很晚
<wangkunlun> 百度找的方法大多不好用
<Pudge> wangkunlun: 直接用源安装啊
<isbasic_> 现在还有bot么
<wangkunlun> 源安装怎么安啊
<Pudge> aptitude install virtualbox
<wangkunlun> 谢谢
 * sevk 3.2.0-41-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 25 03:28:09 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-05-16 trunk 40790) [i686-linux] 
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-41-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 25 03:28:09 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-05-16 trunk 40790) [i686-linux] 
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-41-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 25 03:28:09 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-05-16 trunk 40790) [i686-linux] 
<MAONOOOOBO> 有人吗？
<^k^> MAONOOOOBO:点点点.  00:17 
<MAONOOOOBO> 哇，我终于可以聊天了
<zkl> n
<MAONOOOOBO> empathy勾选了收藏聊天室无效时怎么回事呢
<abinez> ?
<abinez> 没道理
<MAONOOOOBO> 确实是这样啊
<MAONOOOOBO> 好冷请啊
<abinez> 半夜了
<abinez> 都睡觉了
<abinez> 好不好
<abinez> 冷清啥/？
<abinez> MAONOOOOBO: 你不睡觉么？
<abinez> 夜游神
<MAONOOOOBO> 没看表，是有点晚
<abinez> 半夜啦
<abinez> 快点去睡觉
<MAONOOOOBO> 马上睡，改天了，你不睡吗
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 我在睡觉了
<MAONOOOOBO> 再见，边睡边聊 ，可以啊
<abinez> 嗯
<freeflying_> ofan,  困啊
<ofan> freeflying_: ...你咋一到这时间就困，还是国内时间么
<freeflying_> ofan, jelag啊
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-41-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 25 03:28:09 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-05-16 trunk 40790) [i686-linux] 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ofan knownbad Pudge 干啥呢
<Pudge> 装mac
<gebjgd> Pudge, 装mac干嘛
<gebjgd> Pudge, 蛋疼
<Pudge> gebjgd: 先尝尝，过干瘾
<Pudge> gebjgd: 这样我就不会老想着买macbook了
<gebjgd> Pudge, 尝过的路过
<gebjgd> Pudge, macbook太破
<gebjgd> Pudge, 键盘不给力 系统太傻逼
<knownbad> 还好但太贵。
<Pudge> 我用pc的键盘
<Pudge> 就是觉得性价比低，质量还不错
<knownbad> 键盘一般，一机成型不错。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 键盘比tp的差远了 系统也烂
<knownbad> 但整体还是简洁。
<knownbad> 一体成型，中文还是不行。
<Pudge> knownbad: 中文咋不行了？
<Pudge> knownbad: 输入法？字体？
<knownbad> 一体成型说成一机成型
<gebjgd> Pudge, 老老实实用你的ubuntu吧
<Pudge> gebjgd: 坚决不用ubuntu，太不稳定
<gebjgd> Pudge, 用lts
<gebjgd> Pudge, 或者debian
<Pudge> debian forever
<knownbad> 进入中古时代。
<gebjgd> Pudge, xubuntu lts表示还凑合
<knownbad> Debian testing 内核到了什么版本？
<Pudge> 3.9-1
<Pudge> debian+awesome，舒服
<knownbad> 有吗？
<Pudge> 开机70m内存
<Pudge> 有啊，我就在用啊
<Pudge> Linux Pudge 3.9-1-686-pae #1 SMP Debian 3.9.4-1 i686 GNU/Linux
<gebjgd> Pudge, debian testing 不稳定
<Pudge> gebjgd: 我不用testing
<Pudge> gebjgd: 必须用unstable
<Pudge> gebjgd: 稳定的一逼，2年没出过问题了
<gebjgd> Pudge, debian unstable就是ubuntu
<Pudge> gebjgd: nonono，区别不是一般的大，ubuntu说挂就挂
<gebjgd> Pudge, lts还没挂
<Pudge> gebjgd: 我是说系统，不是说更新支持
<gebjgd> Pudge, 说的就是系统
<Pudge> gebjgd: 哪天稍不注意upgrade以下，重启就挂了
<gebjgd> Pudge, lts不会
<Pudge> gebjgd: so？有debian滚动更新，为啥要用lts，2年就老，
<gebjgd> Pudge, arch更稳定
<Pudge> 用过，不够稳定
<gebjgd> Pudge, 我从2008年用到现在 系统没挂过
<Pudge> 我就是arch用了半年挂了又回到debian的
<Pudge> 我喜欢瞎折腾系统
<Pudge> 现在也就debian扛得住
<Pudge> 基本我都尝试过了
<knownbad> 哪里的 debian rolling release？
<Pudge> knownbad: ?
<alvin_rxg> 我啥都没折腾过，就一直debian，我是不是老了？
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 对的，我也老了
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 折腾不动了
<alvin_rxg> 实验室里感觉就我一个三脚猫的程序员带领一砣团队…
<alvin_rxg>  
<^k^>  05:00
<knownbad> 有猫！
#ubuntu-cn 2013-06-06
<^k^> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • 重装ubuntu12.04遇到try(hd0,0) NTFS 'prefix' is not set问题！求解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443448 以前装过ubuntu11.04，一不小心把文件夹删除了，后来我重新装了win7，然后下载了12.04用wubi安装，但是重启以后一直显示错误：try(hd0,0) NTFS 'prefix' is not set，网上很多解决方案也不起作用，跪
<^k^> 求高手指点！！！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gulianchao — 2013-0 …
<jackness> is anybody here
<jackness> you ren ma 
<ghking> 大家在linux下都用什么网盘啊
<jackness> 谁有空推荐下 我学习使用ubuntu看什么资料好啊？
<jackness> 我的是windows7 ubuntu双系统
<leemeng0x61> jackness, 只装linux就行了
<leemeng0x61> win7干掉
<jackness> 我是菜鸟  windows7干掉 怎么玩lol 我不会
<leemeng0x61> jackness, 如果真的离不开win就在linux里装一个虚拟机过度下
<jackness> 哦 我还是想请教 我的主文件在哪里
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 升完级，发现fcitx不能用了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443449 这两年一直用的fcitx，前天升了级，昨天发现fcitx不能用了，ctrl+space无法呼出 试过lxde，xfce，kde，都不行。gnome倒可以，可是实在不想用 环境变量都在，不知是哪里出了问题 今晚再换个新用户看看，实在不行只能重装了
<^k^> 不知是否和这次/usr/bin切换有关 统计信息: 发表于 由 ibear — 2013-06- …
<eexpress> ghking: u1 yunio insync
<leemeng0x61> jackness, 主文件？
<ghking> jackness 在home目录，root就在root目录
<ghking> yunio我在用，112个g呢
<jackness> 用户主目录就是home
<jackness> ？
<ghking> 在home里，有对应用户名，那里面就是什么照片，音乐，下载，文档
<jackness> 可是我的home在哪里？我怎么打开呢？有命令可以用吗 ？
<jackness> 我是wubi安装的
<ghking> jackness，就在根目录啊。cd /home/
<jackness> 好的 谢谢 了  我实在是不懂的 太多了
<eexpress> ghking: ... 直接cd
<eexpress> 你那是去别人的家了
<MeaCulpa> ....
<MeaCulpa> cd ~
<MeaCulpa> cd
<ghking> 哦，对了，直接cd哦
<abinez> eexpress: 早
<abinez> eexpress: 昨晚咋没见你冒泡啊？
<abinez> 干嘛去了
<eexpress> 不是搞那flash去了
<abinez> eexpress: 话说那个啥定时器弄好了没？
<eexpress> 才想起，估计网站的flash升级了
<eexpress> 定时器，，还没动。没啥人响应啊
<abinez> eexpress: 蛋疼，不用falsh日子照样过
<eexpress> 回家，用高清播放器直接看。
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 94
<abinez> 你用的13.04？
<eexpress> 1204
<abinez> 额，干嘛不用13.04哦
<abinez> LOL
<eexpress> 有啥需要？
<eexpress> 找麻烦才升级
<abinez> 版本比较新
<eexpress> 1004最好，其实
<abinez> 一票子的新特效
<eexpress> 没啥我需要的特性
<abinez> 嗯，你说的正是我说的，
<abinez> 我也觉得10.04最好
<abinez> 干嘛，C家就不提供支持了呢
<eexpress> 啥问题都没。1004。
<eexpress> gnome上游一直在改嘛
<eexpress> 改gnome3啊
<abinez> 10.04相当于微软的XP
<eexpress> 差不多
<abinez> 可以用 好久好久
<eexpress> gtk3也改。ub不跟不行
<abinez> 嗯，被人牵着鼻子了
<abinez> 不得不跟
<eexpress> 是的
<abinez> 还是要有自己的环境
<eexpress> Mir?
<abinez> 这样就不用被上游牵着鼻子了
<ghking> 我发现我有强迫症了，最近迷上了网盘，总想找个理想的网盘，虽然哥我压根用不到，痛苦啊，怎么办
<eexpress> ghking: 跟你说过2次了。你不看。
<abinez> ghking: 花钱买个移动硬盘
<abinez> 尼玛，啥网盘都比不上自己的移动硬盘强
<abinez> 1TB
<abinez> 才多少钱
<eexpress> 没同步，不方便的。
<abinez> 咋没同步
<eexpress> 手动sync，多丑陋哦
<ghking> abines 对，就是想玩别人的
<abinez> 你不可以自己写个脚本么
<ghking> eexpress 什么啊，
<eexpress> 尽量少写脚本。
<eexpress> 300+的脚本，现在我都只剩下几十了
<abinez> 当系统侦测到连接到这个指定的移动硬盘，就自动同步指定的文件夹
<eexpress> 全自动，出一点错误，就完蛋
<abinez> eexpress: 写好后在面板上添加一个快速启动图标
<abinez> 点击一下就同步
<abinez> eexpress: 用网盘也是自动同步啊
<imtxc> abinez: 移动硬盘没地方装啊？
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<abinez> UbuntuOne就是自动同步上传的
<abinez> imtxc: 小小的移动硬盘都多大
<ghking> abines 假如到了什么地方没带硬盘，网盘可随时用啊
<imtxc> abinez: Dropbox 最惬意
<abinez> imtxc: 话说，网盘的好处可以用来存放各种配置文件和脚本
<abinez> imtxc: 错
<abinez> 那个要爬墙
<ghking> imtxc dropbox不是要翻墙吗
<abinez> 惬意个猫猫
<airead> imtxc, 墙了肿么办？
<abinez> 还不如用Uone呢
<imtxc> .....
<abinez> 5G的免费流量可以保存多少脚本了
<abinez> LOL
<imtxc> abinez: uone 不会墙么？
<abinez> imtxc: 目测不会
<abinez> C家和政府关系密切啊
<abinez> 你们没看新闻
<ghking> 我决心只用金山，百度，云诺。其实这些都大同小异啦
<leemeng0x61> jackness, cd ～
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: 膜拜政府工作人员
<leemeng0x61> jackness, 就是你的主目录
<abinez> 国家都选用Ubuntu为标准系统
<ghking> 金山确实不错，可linux下是可望而不可及啊
<abinez> 所以，用U1比啥网盘都惬意
<imtxc> abinez: 大约是祖国那个部门的某个技术人员只听说过 ubuntu，然后给上面那么一说 然后就那样了
<abinez> U1拥有跨平台的客户端
<imtxc> abinez: 或者就是回扣最多
<abinez> lin win mac ios and
<abinez> 都有
<abinez> imtxc: 啥回扣
<ghking> u1我没搜到，能给个链接吗
<abinez> ghking: 等下
<abinez> 我发给你
<ghking> 恩
<ghking> 中国怎么着都该基于linux内核自己搞下吧！
<leemeng0x61> ghking, 不是深度在折腾吗
<abinez> ghking: https://one.ubuntu.com/referrals/referee/445538/
<ghking> 深度， 用过，cpu一直保持40%以上，然后谢了
<^k^> abinez ⇪ ti: OpenID transaction in progress
<abinez> ghking: 那个就是u1的连接
<ghking> abines 看到了，谢谢
<abinez> 你在上面注册一下就可以用了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • gcc参数？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443452 gcc `gnustep-config --objc-flags` -L /GNUstep/System/Library/Libraries b.m -lgnustep-base -lobjc 问题： 1.每个参数是什么意思？ `gnustep-config --objc-flags` -L /GNUstep/System/Library/Libraries -lgnustep-base -lobjc 2.参数的顺序是怎样？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-06-06 9:31
<leemeng0x61> ghking,呵呵
<leemeng0x61> ghking, 还是arch安逸点
<imtxc> abinez: 敢骗邀请。。。
<abinez> leemeng0x61: debian最安逸
<abinez> imtxc: 额
<abinez> 邀请呢，可以增加容量
<abinez> imtxc: 不是骗好不好
<abinez> 是推荐
<imtxc> abinez: ubuntuone 只有ubuntu的客户端么
<abinez> imtxc: 有多个平台的客户端
<abinez> win上也有
<abinez> mac上也有
<abinez> ios也有
<abinez> 安卓也有
<eexpress> android
<ghking> imtxc 我觉得在帮助别人时自己也获得些好处未尝不可
<eexpress> 还有第3方的
<abinez> 嗯，
<Stifler> Fedora最安逸
<abinez> eexpress: 这个UbuntuOne还好了
<abinez> 可以在不同机器上自动同步文件
<eexpress> 只是速度不快
<abinez> 不会哦
<eexpress> insync 最快
<abinez> 关键是看你的连接速度
<eexpress> yunio 也快
<ghking> u1是ubuntu云吗 abinez
<eexpress> 我的光纤
<abinez> eexpress: 要是你的宽带够快才行
<eexpress> 还比啥速度。。
<abinez> eexpress: 你的光纤上传被限制了吧
<eexpress> 至于？
<abinez> ghking: 是的，是一种云服务
<abinez> eexpress: 嗯
<eexpress> 你以为是家用光纤啊
<abinez> 光纤是下载速度快，上传不快
<abinez> LOL
<eexpress> 胡说。那是dsl
<abinez> eexpress: no
<eexpress> 还是adsl
<abinez> 光纤也有这样的
<eexpress> 对称的dsl，速度还相等
<abinez> eexpress: 除非是你家自己弄的
<archl> eexpress: 你网上看看，你的xps停售了。。要换新cpu了么。。。
<imtxc> 10M 以上的文件都不敢给网盘里面扔
<abinez> 不然都是有上传限制
<eexpress> archl: 是没新的啊。
<eexpress> 要不我买新机器了
<abinez> imtxc: 我上传了一个好几GB的视频
<archl> eexpress: lol
<imtxc> abinez: ... 
<abinez> archl: jiero momo
<eexpress> 等你找到更适合的，黄花菜凉了。 archl
<abinez> imtxc: 额，反正在后台慢慢的同步
<abinez> eexpress: 再热热
<eexpress> 叟了
<abinez> LOL
<imtxc> abinez: 你用 openwrt么
<archl> eexpress:  没钱，所以有合适的也买不起。
<abinez> eexpress: 你敢喝生猪血么？
<ghking> ipv6有人用过吗，要是网盘支持就好了
<archl> eexpress: 能控制在4500左右对我最佳
<eexpress> imtxc: freeflyi1g 用这
<abinez> ipV6先进 哦
<eexpress> archl: 4k8，差不多啊
<imtxc> eexpress: 他失踪好久了  失踪的时间比 MeaCulpa 还久。。。
<archl> eexpress: 你的4800？
<imtxc> eexpress: 不是骑车去看你了么？
<eexpress> ghking: imadper用ipv6
<eexpress> archl: 是哦
<archl> eexpress: 哦。
<abinez> imtxc: 没有，没有可以刷openwrt的路由器
<eexpress> imtxc: ?
<eexpress> ff 天天在
 * archl 想把自己的的老本能卖几多钱呐。
<abinez> eexpress: 嗯，昨晚还在呢
<eexpress> archl: 便宜吧
<abinez> 他去米国了
<eexpress> 似乎新机器是6k?
<eexpress> 网络，在哪里不重要。 abinez
<abinez> eexpress: 坐等haswell新机
<archl> eexpress: xps给我的感觉都比便宜系列溢价40%
<abinez> 必须高分屏
<eexpress> archl: 做工好
<archl> eexpress: 嗯。
<eexpress> 号称比水果的好。 archl
<abinez> 1366的踢到太平洋
<abinez> ee
<eexpress> 1600
<abinez> eexpress: 快了，看水果的发布会
<eexpress> 1920的，好像是i7
<abinez> 看带来啥鲶鱼
<eexpress> 那上万了
<abinez> 苹果的新品发布会就是鲶鱼
<eexpress> 为啥是鲶鱼
<archl> eexpress: 你从哪里买的？
<eexpress> 鲇鱼。是 zhan
<archl> eexpress: 地震？
<abinez> eexpress: 因为其他厂家都是沙丁鱼
<eexpress> taobao 的某海购代理吧。 archl
<eexpress> abinez: ..
<abinez> 需要鲶鱼的刺激，沙丁鱼才会拼命的游动
<archl> eexpress: 。。。
<eexpress> archl: 你直接海购吧。lol
<archl> eexpress: 。。。
<abinez> 不然，那些沙丁鱼太安逸了
<eexpress> abinez: 鲨鱼。。。
<abinez> 额
<eexpress> 鲨鱼才追沙丁鱼
<eexpress> 围歼
<abinez> eexpress: 你看intel这两年的芯片发展
<abinez> 快要掉渣了
<abinez> 几年下来的性能提速才10%
<eexpress> 这没注意过。
<abinez> 就是因为没人能跟他竞争
<eexpress> 足够用就是了
<abinez> eexpress: 所以intel可以继续用旧货卖高级价格
<eexpress> 不可控的事情，我重来不去想
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 好吧
<eexpress> 操心啥。
<abinez> 嗯，天快蹋了，
<abinez> LOL
<archl> abinez: 笨。
<abinez> eexpress: 
<archl> abinez: 沙丁鱼多么难吃
<eexpress> 下次折腾高档的nas
<abinez> archl: 我只是希望他们竞争厉害一点，
<archl> abinez: 你就做自己能做的卖二手电脑好了
<abinez> 这样我们可以获得受益
<eexpress> 又是4k8一个
<sjd_zeus> 请问现在是买k5合适还是kp合适呢
<abinez> archl: 嗯，
<abinez> eexpress: 4KB的NAS
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> GAOJI啊
<eexpress> 中档的吧
<leemeng0x61> abinez, debian 不太爽要编译很多
<abinez> eexpress: 你有那么多文件装么？
<eexpress> 没
<abinez> leemeng0x61: debian有很多现成的包了
<eexpress> 的确没啥文件。
<archl> eexpress: 买3D打印机拼装就行了
<abinez> 编译的少
<archl> eexpress: 你有那功夫。孩子还能学新技术。
<abinez> eexpress: 那你买nas回来占客厅么？
<eexpress> 还不如买segaway，搞游乐场。
<abinez> eexpress: LOL
<archl> eexpress: 那玩意我这里有卖。。。几千。
<abinez> 你的下载速度肯定很快
<eexpress> 你现在哪里
<archl> eexpress: 潍坊。
<abinez> 山东哦
<eexpress> abinez: nnnnd 死家伙，都被你说中了。家里速度不好，不玩nas了。
<archl> eexpress: 。。。
<abinez> archl: 你肯定灰肠高达
<eexpress> archl: 有segaway的游乐场？
<eexpress> 上海有山寨的segaway
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 山寨啊
<abinez> 永恒的山寨
<archl> eexpress: 不是游乐场，而是有人在风筝会上卖
<archl> eexpress: 就是草坪上
<eexpress> 听说48元十分钟？
<abinez> 山寨都比原创的牛了
<archl> eexpress: 免费的试用
<archl> eexpress: 大概是山寨的
<eexpress> 。。那谁买哦
<archl> eexpress: 使用了才买吧。
<eexpress> 使用范围不大的。
<eexpress> 纯显摆才买
<archl> eexpress: 还好，几个街区没问题？
<archl> eexpress: 高个不适用的感觉
<eexpress> 有X的型号啊。越野的。大多了
<eexpress> 你那多半是山寨的
<archl> eexpress: 确实是山寨哈
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎样才可以浏览facebook？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443455 文件：/etc/hosts，添加了以下内容： Code: 93.46.8.89    wwww.facebook.com 还是不可以浏览这个网站，是什么原因？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-06-06 9:44
<eexpress> 等你有钱了。买10台正版的。雇佣9个美女陪你出去溜街。 archl
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 不如买icon A5水上灰机
<abinez> 才900kRMB
<abinez> 比买跑车还便宜
<eexpress> 给谁看？
<abinez> 给你看
<eexpress> 你在天上？ lol
<abinez> eexpress: 在水上
<eexpress> 那你买潜艇吧。至少可以给鱼看
<abinez> 额
<abinez> 潜艇肯定没灰机酷
<archl> eexpress:  其实。。。我记忆里，不想赚钱的人很难有钱。
<abinez> 当然了，要是在海边的话，潜艇还是可以的
<seek0515> 这日子没法过了 
<archl> eexpress: 如果我想赚钱的话，当年恐怕早就投资bitcoin了。
<eexpress> archl: 对。除开我保佑你。
<eexpress> lol
<abinez> eexpress: 求包邮
<seek0515> 学校天天断网 
<eexpress> 包
<abinez> seek0515: 断网好啊
<eexpress> 包顺丰
<eexpress> 买彩票去吧。 archl
<abinez> eexpress: 嗯，顺风也行啊
<leemeng0x61> server list
<seek0515> 好什么呀   刚到激情的时候断网了
<eexpress> leemeng0x61: 你这是找死啊
<archl> eexpress: 。我的运气一旦碰到钱就消散了
<abinez> seek0515: 给你休息休息
<abinez> 不是很好么
<eexpress> archl: .
<seek0515> 唉 
<archl> eexpress: 我可以玩游戏有无限好运，但是彩票啥的一碰就清空。
<abinez> 不然，你都没得休息
<abinez> archl: 快去玩游戏打金吧
<archl> eexpress: 我曾经玩大富翁4，抽运气卡，然后单独在地图上走了1周时间。
<seek0515> 最近有作业 呀 还没做好呢 现在还没网的
<abinez> 在游戏里面赚钱
<abinez> seek0515: 写作业也要上网？
<eexpress> 我给你一组号码。 2 5 8 27 31 34 6 archl 赶紧去买
<seek0515> 唉  
<archl> eexpress: 对手陷入各种各样的陷阱障碍之类的，只有我一个人允许丢骰子
<abinez> 不用吧
<archl> lol
<archl> eexpress: 。。。
<abinez> eexpress: 
<abinez> 啥
<eexpress> 不去，你就死了
<abinez> 双色球？
<eexpress> 快去
<archl> eexpress: 。。。
<eexpress> 是啊
<abinez> 额
<seek0515> 我是做职业生涯设计的作业
<MeaCulpa> http://www.businessinsider.com/22-maps-that-show-the-deepest-linguistic-conflicts-in-america-2013-6#the-pronunciation-of-caramel-starts-disregarding-vowels-once-you-go-west-of-the-ohio-river-1
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ 22 Maps That Show The Deepest Linguistic Conflicts In America - Business Insider
<seek0515> 你说要不要上网呀？
<archl> eexpress: 双色球能网上买么
<abinez> seek0515: 那也不用上网吧
<eexpress> 可以
<abinez> eexpress: å¿«ä¹°
<seek0515> 要啊 职业分析要到网上找呢
<abinez> 坐等ee包邮
<seek0515> 还有别的  
<seek0515> 其实我
<seek0515> 不会做
<seek0515> 今天就交了
<seek0515> 还没做好
<archl> eexpress: 这号码 2 5 8 27 31 34 6 是你买的？
<abinez> eexpress: 把你家小神打包寄过来
<eexpress> 给你的。
<seek0515> 我家卖彩票的唉
<abinez> 嗯
<eexpress> seek0515: 一边去
<archl> eexpress: 这网页看不懂。
<archl> eexpress: 不明晰的网页，全是无用的链接。
<eexpress> ？
<archl> http://www.zhcw.com/ssq/
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ 双色球 – 福彩双色球,双色球开奖结果,双色球走势图,中彩网双色球 – 中彩网-中国福利彩票发行管理中心唯一指定网络信息发布媒体,官方网站
<seek0515> 我家真的卖彩票的
<abinez> archl: 那明显是个垃圾网站
<archl> eexpress: 是这个么 http://www.zhcw.com/ssq/
<eexpress> 是吧
<archl>  http://www.cailele.com/lottery/ssq/
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ 双色球投注-中国福利彩票双色球代购合买平台-网上购买双色球 - 彩乐乐
<archl> 第二次弄错了
<eexpress> taobao可以买
<abinez> 额
<archl> lol
<abinez> 就是
<archl> 淘宝
<archl> 。。。
<abinez> 用手机就可以买了
<abinez> 我上次买了一组号码，应该没中
<sjd_zeus> 请问现在一个二手IBM小型机多少钱能买到
<MeaCulpa> 二手...
<archl> sjd_zeus: 3000
<archl> MeaCulpa: 二手多好哈。
<MeaCulpa> archl: ?? 真的？我也去买个
 * archl 全身都是二手
<archl> MeaCulpa: lol
<archl> MeaCulpa: 你是 meaculpa 么。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 耗电啊
<archl> sjd_zeus: 不过那个价格你必须不在中国买~
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 你买了干嘛？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<abinez> 买来当板凳
<abinez> ，饭桌
<abinez> 床铺
<MeaCulpa> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.57.c72vTC&id=18423575685
<archl> abinez: 当炸弹
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ 服务器二手IBM RS6000小型机存储P615双机集群配置(2GB全光纤)-淘宝网
<abinez> ，柜台
<MeaCulpa> 真有啊
<eexpress> 掏空了，养小狗
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 热饭
<abinez> 暖炉
<archl> MeaCulpa: 2台么。
<archl> eexpress: 养兔子
<abinez> 烘干
<eexpress> 集群。。
<eexpress> 2GB是指啥。 MeaCulpa
<archl> eexpress: 内存
<eexpress> ..
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: HBA
<eexpress> 这啥呢
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 2G的 光纤卡
<eexpress> 额。这没啥用嘛
<eexpress> HBA是啥缩写啊
<leemeng0x61> ha
 * sjd_zeus 买这东西就是为了熟悉aix,又不是当服务器用
<archl> sjd_zeus: 虚拟机就行了。。
<eexpress> sjd_zeus: 。。。连ibm的机器嘛
<sjd_zeus> archl: 虚拟机模拟不了aix呀
<eexpress> 不是有主机可连接的嘛
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: P5, CPU性能相当于你现在的笔记本
<sjd_zeus> 有免费的aix环境？
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 你要找虐？aix?
<eexpress> 找找吧。
<sjd_zeus> 熟悉aix操作系统呀
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 国外网上有ssh帐号的
<eexpress> 买机器，真养小狗啊
<archl> sjd_zeus: 。。。中国的教授都喜欢这种玩意找些学生学很少有人用的封闭的。
<sjd_zeus> MeaCulpa: 我不知道哪里有，麻烦帮我找一个呀
<archl> sjd_zeus:  /join #aix
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 自己google, 或者去aix讨要
<sjd_zeus> archl: 我英语太烂了，不知道哪里搞哦
<MeaCulpa> 话说我没去过#aix, 去看看
<archl> mea
<sjd_zeus> aix虚拟机能真实模拟aix吗？
<archl> MeaCulpa:  lol
<eexpress> sjd_zeus: 找真实主机嘛
<MeaCulpa> archl: ...没aix这频道...
<sjd_zeus> 恩
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 你也找虐
<sjd_zeus> 各位帮帮忙呀，帮我找一个好不好
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: xixi
<archl> MeaCulpa: 搬走了似乎
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 我们公司的同事，大多进了aix也跑bash
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 被bash玷污过的那些芸芸众生，写出来的东西进ksh一塌糊涂
<eexpress> 别shell了。跑perl吧。
<sjd_zeus> MeaCulpa: ksh我也用不惯呀，不能补全，很麻烦
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 不用，只是跑跑脚本，用来做interactive是着虐
<sjd_zeus> 各位谁能帮忙找个aix的实验环境呀，非常感谢
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 去你的，perl最初就是shell弱弱用的
<eexpress> 这啥意思
<eexpress> 语法不通
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 最早perl的簇拥很多都是嫌shell太麻烦
<imtxc> 好gaoji啊，国外的卡收费都是这么高么？ https://payouts.payoneer.com/Partners/Default/Fees.aspx
<eexpress> sjd_zeus: 不会搜索啊
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ Payoneer provides companies of all types and sizes with flexible ways to pay people and businesses worldwide.
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 是啊
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 找到了你也没有用，aix特有的东西你都是不能用的，能用的东西，linux里都有
<eexpress> 我也这样觉得。lol
<roylez_> eexpress: 1渣
<eexpress> 乐乐朵
<imtxc> roylez_: 席
<sjd_zeus> 不会找呀
<eexpress> 这破乐乐哦。
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> 跑了
<archl> roylez_: 你很受拥戴。可以抱
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 你咋不能和乐乐比呢。这家伙天天不上班啊
<eexpress> 这太bt了
 * eexpress 以前只有我才可以随便不上班的。怀念啊
<archl> eexpress: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 乐乐是全球化员工
<eexpress> 全球化员工
<archl> eexpress: 还有我。。。突然想到。因为无班上。
<eexpress> 以后叫乐乐球
<eexpress> archl: 赞
<archl> eexpress: 乐乐透不好吗
<eexpress> 大乐透？
<imtxc> ......................
<iMadper|Coding> 乐死我了 
<imtxc> iMadper|Coding: 牛头人都乐了
<iMadper|Coding> imtxc: 我没乐
<eexpress> 双色球，也是全球化。 MeaCulpa 你告诉乐乐吧
<eexpress> 摇奖机故障致开奖延迟！大乐透再爆2元中1500万
 * iMadper|Coding 苨马, 买双鞋都要1k, 工资才2k多一点儿, 这怎么活..
<eexpress> iMadper|Coding: .. 上次4k买2双
<iMadper|Coding> eexpress: 不一样呀, 你有钱
<eexpress> 商场真贵
<eexpress> 以前我都是路边店，80一双
<eexpress> 定制牛皮
<sjd_zeus> 哎，怎么就搜不到呢，谁能帮我找一个
<eexpress> sjd_zeus: MeaCulpa 啊。他ibm的
<archl> iMadper|Coding: /me 最贵的鞋鞋 380
<iMadper|Coding> archl: 澳元
<eexpress> 现在，几乎没定制皮鞋的了
<archl> iMadper|Coding:  我没在澳大利亚买过蝎子
<archl> 鞋子
<iMadper|Coding> eexpress: 一般脚不是特别怪异的形状, 不太需要定制吧...
<imtxc> iMadper|Coding: 都开始买1K的鞋子了啊。。。。
 * archl 全身上下都是二手货，我说过了
 * iMadper|Coding 写脚本去
<archl> 衣服全是别人给的
<iMadper|Coding> imtxc: 没买, 看看而已.
<eexpress> iMadper|Coding: 前面要宽的
<imtxc> iMadper|Coding: 拿着 2k $ 的人买 1K 人仔的鞋没压力吧
<archl> eexpress: 。。。我也是
<iMadper|Coding> eexpress: 换拖鞋.
<eexpress> 。
<archl> eexpress: 所以你可以买羽毛球鞋
<iMadper|Coding> imtxc: 我一个月2.6k rmb. 不信到时候给你看我工资条
<sjd_zeus> MeaCulpa: 给一个呗，O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<imtxc> iMadper|Coding: 你丫转正了 别忽悠我
<archl> iMadper|Coding: 下次给你看我的工资条 ￥35 每天
<iMadper|Coding> imtxc: 转个屁!
<eexpress> iMadper|Coding: 你不学学蛋蛋。傍一个上司
<imtxc> iMadper|Coding: 不是都发到本子了么。。。。
<iMadper|Coding> eexpress: 我上司是男的
<iMadper|Coding> imtxc: 没呀!?!?!
<eexpress> archl: 啥工作。
<archl> iMadper|Coding: 。
<imtxc> iMadper|Coding: 给实习生也发本？？
<eexpress> iMadper|Coding: 也可以啊。lol 
<imtxc> iMadper|Coding: 我去 你是色大象不
<archl> eexpress: 和女孩子聊天。
<iMadper|Coding> imtxc: 我还用我的hp 4230s呢
<eexpress> archl: 额。裸聊那种？
<iMadper|Coding> eexpress: 你来. 
<imtxc> iMadper|Coding: 毕业才转？
<iMadper|Coding> imtxc: 恩.
<archl> eexpress: 。骗你信？
<eexpress> iMadper|Coding: rh的特色。我不会
<imtxc> iMadper|Coding: 那不就这个月么
<eexpress> archl: 有钱聊天多好
<archl> eexpress: 其实就是办公室杂务。
<iMadper|Coding> imtxc: 谁知道呀, 不知道七月还是八月
<archl> eexpress: 多数没事
<imtxc> 。。。
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 关于wine下面声音问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443458 各位好： 我是个新手，在使用时遇到以下问题 1.我分别装了Fedora18和Ubuntu11.04 2.都安装上了wine，但是在winecfg测试音频时都会报错：err：ole:CoInitializaEx Attempt to change threading model of this apartment from multi-threaded to apartment threaded 3
<^k^> .在wine 程序名.exe的时候都是没有声音，也是报的上面的错误 4.网上查 …
<eexpress> archl: 搞点副业
<archl> eexpress: 所以就是和女孩聊天
<hzform> channel里有做IT的吗？
<eexpress> 美不？ archl
<archl> eexpress: 我实在想不出自己想做的赚钱的
<archl> eexpress: 一般 iMadper|Coding 见过照片
<eexpress> 为啥 iMadper|Coding 见过。我没见过？
<iMadper|Coding> archl: 哦, 你说那张纸呀
<eexpress> 赶紧发发
<imtxc> iMadper|Coding: archl 发
<iMadper|Coding> eexpress: 没啥东西, 就是一个照片, 拍的一张纸.
<archl> 不能发哈。别人的照片要征求同意。
<eexpress> 霉纸？
<iMadper|Coding> eexpress: 貌似照片上还有个女生, 忘了是不是了...
<eexpress> 同意个啥。
<archl> eexpress: 。。。
<iMadper|Coding> 肖像权?
<archl> iMadper|Coding: 隐私权
<iMadper|Coding> 哦~
<eexpress> imtxc: 加油挤兑他
<eexpress> archl: 隐私。。
<eexpress> 你都拍了。还隐私
<imtxc> archl: 把妹子的微薄告诉我我自己去找她的自拍照
<imtxc> 拍都拍了
<archl> eexpress: 她没反对，另外2个反对了
<eexpress> 口拍了
<eexpress> 3个？
<imtxc> archl: 大马
<imtxc> 打马
<eexpress> iMadper|Coding: 你隐藏了2个啊
<archl> imtxc: 。。。
<archl> imtxc: 我怎么知道
<eexpress> imtxc: nnnd  这打码？
<archl> iMadper|Coding: 你有n个妹子。。。
<iMadper|Coding> eexpress: 什么?
 * archl 只是认识了几个人而已
<imtxc> archl: 发出来，如果草榴上出现过，我就认识
<iMadper|Coding> archl: none.
<archl> imtxc: 。
<eexpress> iMadper|Coding: archl说3个，你说1个。你私心大大的
<iMadper|Coding> eexpress: 我只收到一个...
<archl> eexpress: 不是说不让照么，当然没照片。。。
<eexpress> imtxc: 臭屁朵。
<archl> eexpress: 你怎么看得。。。
<eexpress> 。
<iMadper|Coding> eexpress: 我专心ntr, 哪儿有功夫看别人妹子呀...
<imtxc> archl: 速速的发粗来
<eexpress> 好吧。一个发了吧
<archl> 。
<archl> 发傻
<archl> 怎么可能给
<imtxc> ………………………………
<eexpress> 。。
<imtxc> iMadper|Coding: 请管理员处理掉 archl abinez 
<eexpress> imtxc: +
<archl> imtxc: 。。。
 * archl 比基督都纯洁
<palomino|working> .....
<imtxc> 都说明儿祖国就有 kindle 买了？
<eexpress> 纯洁得到处拍
 * imtxc momo palomino|working
 * palomino|working momo imtxc 
<eexpress> 你看，破马都看不下去了。 archl
 * archl 摸摸 palomino|working 
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 我昨天晚上订了个kindle black
 * archl 对 palomino|working  说，去你的
<abinez> imtxc: 额
<abinez> 咋回事？
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 貌似上市的只有kpw吧
<sjd_zeus> 没有k4 k5
<palomino|working> ... archl 
 * eexpress 拍拍 archl's palomino|working palomino|working
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> i'm not his
<imtxc> palomino|working: http://www.zhihu.com/question/21100166/answer/17287543  你是这里面的这个 小菲达克的暗黑堕落天马 么
<eexpress> sorry p开头的，只有你了
<archl> palomino|working:  you are your own pet.
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: black 没有灯  不方便
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 我看 amazon.jp 上面，kwp皮套的价格是 kpw 价格的一半。。。
<eexpress> wzssyqa: 袜子苏
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。。
<archl> imtxc: kindle 要套干嘛？
<eexpress> 我想到一个好句子了。 archl
<wzssyqa> eexpress: ee婶
<archl> eexpress: 哦。征服世界，我压力山大啊。
 * eexpress MeaCulpa archl's palomino|working palomino|working
<eexpress> wzssyqa: momo
<abinez> eexpress: 额滴神
<archl> eexpress: 。。。你折煞
<eexpress> MeaCulpa = 拍 palomino|working=马 palomino|working=P
<palomino|working> ....
<wzssyqa> eexpress: 今天比较亢奋啊
<eexpress> wzssyqa: 正在无聊嘛。你加入不。
<wzssyqa> eexpress: 什么东东
<imtxc> archl: no safe， no way
<eexpress> 瞎聊中。。。
<eexpress> 蛋蛋 蛤蟆噶嘛乐乐不来，没乐趣了
<wzssyqa> eexpress: 以为你在搞np呢
<sjd_zeus> http://www.unix-openlab.com/index.php?pr=Register
<eexpress> 啥缩写。搞基的 wzssyqa
<eexpress> 高级的
<^k^> sjd_zeus ⇪ t: UNIX-OpenLab Website
<sjd_zeus> 请问这个最底下填什么呀，我怎么填都不对
<imtxc> eexpress: 神没有 G+ 么
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 啥时候需要开灯看书呢
<eexpress> phrase嘛。 sjd_zeus
<archl> eexpress: 帮我修 bug。
<sjd_zeus> 就是下面的验证码呗，怎么写都不对呀
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<sjd_zeus> 注册不了
<eexpress> imtxc: 那货，搞一堆js。好麻烦的
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 晚上，我习惯躺着看 
<imtxc> eexpress: 快加进来有时间了视频裸聊
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 我主要是在地铁上混时间，晚上时间玩我闺女呢，没时间看书
<eexpress> sjd_zeus: 估计你禁止了js，或者adp屏蔽了啥
<eexpress> imtxc: opera好纯洁的。不看
<imtxc> ///
<sjd_zeus> eexpress: 我能看到最底下的验证码显示，可惜天上去以后就不对了
<eexpress> 不支持vp9
<archl> sjd_zeus: 。。。玩闺女？
<archl> sjd_zeus: 你闺女2岁？
<eexpress> .
<sjd_zeus> archl 是的
<sjd_zeus> archl: 一回家就粘着
<eexpress> 给一个闺女的照片
<eexpress> 为啥北方叫闺女？
<sjd_zeus> eexpress: 北方叫老姑娘好不？
<archl> eexpress: 深闺
<eexpress> 。
<archl> eexpress: 为啥叫闺房？
<sjd_zeus> http://a4.qpic.cn/psb?/V13Cl4GF0mTrYS/ad8Ft00mVn3qj0T2DbOvsqcWLRdeofsT7z2.SnsB*gU!/b/dMg6nZUhKAAA&bo=IAMVAgAAAAABABM!
<eexpress> 小孩咋叫老姑娘
<sjd_zeus> eexpress: 这个是习惯叫法
<eexpress> 像。
<sjd_zeus> eexpress: 都习惯加个“老”字
<eexpress> 脸都像。眼睛像
<eexpress> 。
<sjd_zeus> eexpress: 比如说老爹老妈老姑老姨夫啥的
<eexpress> 鼻子像
<archl> sjd_zeus: 你被记录了哈
<eexpress> 没错，就是你家的闺女。lol
<archl> sjd_zeus: 女孩缠爸爸。
<archl> 男孩缠妈妈。是这样么
<sjd_zeus> archl: 怕啥，我有良民证
<hzform> sjd_zeus: 只有那种大龄未婚女青年才叫老姑娘呢
<eexpress> 7岁前，是这样
 * sjd_zeus 每天回家像她妈妈欺负她似的粘着我
<archl> eexpress: 你儿子空想多不？
<eexpress> hzform: 94
<eexpress> 多
<archl> eexpress: 小胆鬼？
<eexpress> 差不多
<archl> eexpress: 哦。
<archl> eexpress: 和你很像哈
<eexpress> 我不胆小
<eexpress> 男孩都像妈妈的嘛
<archl> eexpress:  :) 小时候也是？
 * archl 性格既不像爸爸也不像妈妈，和家里人没有相似的。
<eexpress> 说得像私生的。。。
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 求助fredora14拖动窗口很卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443463 不是在虚拟机上运行的 显卡： 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Sandy Bridge Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) 是否需要重装一下intel的显卡？如何安装显卡？求助各位帮我解决一下，谢谢了！ 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  由 vagaa_no2 — 2013-06-06 11:08
<archl> eexpress: 呃。性格是遗传的么？
<abinez> 奇怪，
<eexpress> http://img.hb.aicdn.com/082d98d0b78f89a6c95ef3933f009429052ef84e1b3c53-7zC5Bc_fw192
<abinez> 在网上的通话记录居然查询不到
 * archl 属于内向和外向之间摇摆。。。这点可能是遗传任意一方不彻底
<sjd_zeus> ╮(╯▽╰)╭，怎么就找不到免费的aix lab呢
<sjd_zeus> MeaCulpa: 有aix lab账号不?
<roylez> sjd_zeus: 杀机的你要干啥
<sjd_zeus> roylez: 我想要个aix的环境
<sjd_zeus> roylez: 实验环境
<yunfan> eexpress: 小孩子必然是妈妈亲生的 至于是不是爸爸的 就说不好 所以一般小孩子跟妈妈比较亲 
<yunfan> 跟外婆就比跟奶奶亲
<archl> yunfan: 。小孩好色
<archl> yunfan: 我妹妹小时候只搭理帅哥。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • grub背景修改问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443464 尝试修改grub背景，但发现/usr/share/desktop-base/grub_background.sh路径不存在，求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 my_perfume — 2013-06-06 11:15
<roylez> archl: 你这缺牙的，肯定你妹妹不喜欢吧
<yunfan> archl: 你妹妹才多大?
<eexpress> http://club2011.auto.163.com/post/100012404934.html
<^k^> eexpress ... ⇪ 张老实贴图说车----特斯拉Model S_现代车友会_网易汽车论坛
<archl> roylez: 。
<archl> yunfan: 她1岁多爱帅哥
<archl> roylez: 。。。
<roylez> eexpress: tesla model S在美国有好多充电站，国内没的玩
<roylez> eexpress: 求神给我米国绿卡
<abinez> roylez: 要米国黑卡
<abinez> 运通百夫长黑卡
<abinez> 那个更牛
<eexpress> roylez: 你买一台，邮寄过来吧。我自己搞定逆变充电。
<abinez> eexpress: 搞成太阳能滴
<roylez> eexpress: 一台8w刀？
<abinez> 风力
<yunfan> archl: 这是扯淡
<archl> yunfan: 是事实
<eexpress> 8*6.几
<archl> yunfan: 虽然感觉很扯谈。
<abinez> 额
<eexpress> 额。贵了吧。不是说30w
<archl> yunfan: 我大妹妹确实那样，小妹妹就不是
<abinez> eexpress: 可以买一堆BYD了
<eexpress> .
<yunfan> archl: 你还有大妹妹？ 她多大？
<abinez> archl: 你家好多妹妹哦
<archl> yunfan:  9 岁那个
<archl> yuan小的 2岁
<abinez> archl: 你12岁了没
<abinez> LOL
<archl> abinez: 。我舅舅的孩子
<abinez> 额
<yunfan> archl: 我说多大
<abinez> 原来是表妹哦
<abinez> LOL
<archl> yunfan:  04年的
<abinez> archl: 那你就是表哥了
<archl> abinez: 嗯。
<yunfan> archl: 我问多大 没问年龄
<archl> yunfan: 多大是说啥？
<archl> yunfan: ？？？
<abinez> archl: 给送个瑞士表吧
<ofan> ABCDE
<archl> iMadper|Coding: 我想踢了 yunfan 
<abinez> 老李是金表
<yunfan> archl: ]
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 昨天你走得早 有没有什么比较小容量 比较廉价性能不错的ssd推荐 我要个系统盘
<abinez> oneju: 稳住
<iMadper|Coding> roylez: ruby怎么切片去最后一个元素? [-1] ?
<archl> yunfan: 直接买牌子的，感号称终生保固的就行了？
<roylez> iMadper|Coding: pop？
<yunfan> archl: 注意 廉价+性能不错
<iMadper|Coding> roylez: [-1] 就行. pop会不会in-place修改数组呀?
<roylez> iMadper|Coding: 会
<roylez> iMadper|Coding: last
<iMadper|Coding> roylez: 那不能用, 我还是[-1]吧
<yunfan> roylez: pop不太好吧 
<roylez> iMadper|Coding: 说了 last
<iMadper|Coding> roylez: 哦, 我试试看
<yunfan> roylez: 这个不符合functional的观点
<huntxu> iMadper|Coding: 啥叫切片去最后一个元素？
<roylez> yunfan: 这玩意又不是functional的
<yunfan> huntxu: slicing啊 perl python ruby都有
<iMadper|Coding> huntxu: s/去/取/
<huntxu> iMadper|Coding: ...
<iMadper|Coding> huntxu: 主席就明白了!
<huntxu> 我就说为什么我感觉上下文不搭边
 * iMadper|Coding 真心赞美主席!
<yunfan> roylez: 不是 py的pop 你返回的是最后一个元素 有的人处理是想要slicing以后的数组
<yunfan> iMadper|Coding: 原来是去 你误导哥了！！！
<huntxu> iMadper|Coding: 而且这不叫切片，比如 yunfan 就误解了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 8.04 LTS • 急！！急！！急！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443466 dsr-uu-0.2在ubuntu8.10上安装之后，请问哪位大侠知道怎么测试它的运行效果呢？？急啊，马上毕业了！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wjgcxyzqc — 2013-06-06 11:31
<abinez> 我的无线路由器好像被人攻击了
<iMadper|Coding> huntxu: 不是吗?
<huntxu> iMadper|Coding: 你直接说取数组最后一个元素会死？
<iMadper|Coding> huntxu: 不会死, 但是我就是不说!
<abinez> 老是自动断线
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 果然，minimal installation右边还有一个standard可选
<yunfan> huntxu: 是的 这次我认栽啊
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 然后f19选择磁盘死活找不到分区的地方，找了一会就算了，自动分区就自动分区吧，beta咱也不要求
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 然后一点done，它跳出来询问分区的框。。。
 * huntxu 每日一黑fedora
<huntxu> yunfan: 他语言能力有问题
<huntxu> yunfan: 要取数组最后一个元素，非要说切片取
<iMadper|Coding> huntxu: 这不叫切片?
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/240035.htm
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 天猫勒令商家今晚24点前撤出京东大促_电子商务 - B2C / B2B_cnBeta.COM
<yunfan> huntxu: 这也没啥 好比c++明明一个数组还非要 弄个vector一样 哈哈
<huntxu> iMadper|Coding: 叫，但是当你后面的字输错会引起误解
<iMadper|Coding> huntxu: 那是输入法不智能~
<yunfan> iMadper|Coding: 切片 照我的理解 产出应该是一个范围 你是取一个
<yunfan> 显然不符合我的定义 不过你是op 还是以你说的为准啊 iMadper|Coding 
<iMadper|Coding> yunfan: 恩. 谢谢你. 
<huntxu> yunfan: 切片没规定范围，负数都可以不是？
<huntxu> iMadper|Coding: 换吧
<yunfan> huntxu: 我说的是产出是一个范围 
<iMadper|Coding> huntxu: 换成.last?
<iMadper|Coding> huntxu: 输入法呀? 不知道用啥好...
<huntxu> yunfan: 那个产出的子集只包含一个数，很合理啊
<yunfan> huntxu: 也就是说 返回的也是一个数组 这才算切片 有的 a[1:1] 虽然返回的是1个元素 但你可以当他是 只有1个元素的数组
<yunfan> huntxu: 他这个操作本身不返回子集 你可以在python里44 即使是只有一个元素的 也是数组
<huntxu> iMadper|Coding: 全世界都[-1]...
<Pudge> iMadper|Coding: 说了一万遍了fcitx sogou
<iMadper|Coding> Pudge: sougou? 试试看.
<hzform> 哪位用过星际译王呀？
<hzform> You can only choose -1 dictionaries.
<huntxu> yunfan: slice本来就是返回子集吧，具体语言实现不同而已啊。
<iMadper|Coding> hzform: 你拷贝字典了吗?
<hzform> You can only choose -1 dictionaries.     ---无法添加词典啊
<iMadper|Coding> Pudge: 又是aur...
<yunfan> huntxu: 子集就是个range啊 你的语文不过关
<hzform>  iMadper|Coding: 我想添加词典
<iMadper|Coding> hz
<iMadper|Coding> hzform: 那你就添加呀..
<yunfan> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/2cdc8779/l/0L0Ssolidot0Borg0Cstory0Dsid0F350A30A/story01.htm
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ Solidot | IBM 20亿美元收购云服务商SoftLayer
<yunfan> 看起来18摸也要搞真正能用的云了 cc MeaCulpa roylez 
<hzform>  iMadper|Coding: 鼠标点击“Add"后提示：“You can only choose -1 dictionaries.”     ---添加不了词典啊
<iMadper|Coding> hzform: 我都是自己手动复制.
<iMadper|Coding> hzform: 你用啥语言的字典? 
<iMadper|Coding> hzform: 中英的话, 用ydcv多好...
<hzform>  iMadper|Coding: 怎样复制啊？ 我用的是《简明英汉字典》
<huntxu> iMadper|Coding: yd-cv?!
<iMadper|Coding> hzform: 网上搜搜吧, 好多年了...
<iMadper|Coding> huntxu: ydcv....
<archl> \能不能用变焦功能手机测量距离呐。  
<abinez> huntxu: f19 蛋疼了吧
<archl> hzform:  什么啊。
<archl> abinez: 蛋疼的你帮蛋疼的我看看这个帖子吧。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=442788
<^k^> archl ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<huntxu> abinez: rh主导社区总是要把他们的开发分支扔fedora
<huntxu> abinez: 木办法
<abinez> 杜子灰肠饿
<abinez> huntxu: 你们都是RH的小白鼠
<abinez> LOL
<huntxu> abinez: 我又不日常用
<huntxu> abinez: 况且，我laptop上用的开着testing的arch
<archl> 原来 500GB 的硬盘确实比 SSD 便宜不少
<hzform> archl:我刚才装了星际译王，在添加词典的时候提示“ You can only choose -1 dictionaries.”不知道是什么原因
<abinez> FEDORA的试验效果好了，就弄进RH
<abinez> 不好的，显然不会马上出现在RH上面
<huntxu> abinez: 用别的系统开发，迁移成本大
<abinez> 额，
<huntxu> abinez: 所以就跟着算了
<abinez> 又是一个被牵着鼻子走的
<abinez> 开发者
<Meowoo> 色鬼不在额
<archl> hzform: 不用那些。
<archl> yunfan:  http://item.jd.com/779353.html
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ 【金士顿V300系列】金士顿(Kingston)V300 60G SATA3 7MM固态硬盘【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<iMadper|Coding> archl: msg
<Meowoo> 固态硬盘最大的多少额
<iMadper|Coding> Meowoo: 1t
<abinez> Meowoo: 2T
<Meowoo> 额，那么大
<abinez> 刚出的
<abinez> 还没上市呢
<Meowoo> 我还是想买昨天说的那个玩具笔记本
<abinez> 再等6个月，你就可以买到了
<abinez> 啥玩具笔记本？？？？？？？？？？？
<Meowoo> 昨天说的额
<Meowoo> atom cpu
<abinez> 昨天我妹子没在
<Meowoo> 谁都说不好
<Meowoo> 但我的预算太少
<abinez> atom就是个阉割版的
<Meowoo> 而且急用
<abinez> 额
<abinez> 你买APU吧
<abinez> 比ATOM强N倍
<abinez> 图形性能
<Meowoo> 但我预算低，而且急用，又有笔记本的需求，不然就不那么烦了
<abinez> CPU的性能够用了
<abinez> 嗯
<Meowoo> apu 是啥
<Meowoo> 我要俩千以内的
<abinez> Meowoo: 你的预算是多少？
<Meowoo> 2000以内
<abinez> 2K的可以买个很好的APU；额
<abinez> Meowoo: 嗯
<Meowoo> 额
<abinez> 你现在用的啥电脑
<Meowoo> 给个牌子，我去上网查查
<abinez> 台式机么？
<Meowoo> 192内存的台机
<abinez> 额
<Meowoo> 上网都跑不起
<abinez> 这样啊，
<Meowoo> 额
<abinez> 我的朋友在58同城跟人家买了个2手的台式电脑960块
<abinez> 19寸液晶
 * archl 不讲礼仪
<Meowoo> 也可以组装回一台机，不到500，但我有笔记本的需求额
<abinez> 2GB内存
<archl> abinez: 很正常很正常
<Meowoo> 额
<abinez> 独立显卡
<Meowoo> 额
<archl> abinez: 赶快卖掉差劲的电脑，加一点点钱买节能的好点的
<archl> 独立显卡就是无用哈。
<abinez> archl: 你给赞助？
<Meowoo> 买个上网本算了，昨天说的就是上网本。
<archl> abinez: 。为啥？
<archl> abinez: 理由
<Meowoo> 不编译了，等有钱再买个好的台机搞
<abinez> Meowoo: 现在没有上网本了
<abinez> 你随便买个笔记本
<Meowoo> 昨天我说的1700多得就是啊
<Meowoo> atom cpu 的
<abinez> 全新的都能用
<abinez> 额
<abinez> Meowoo: 再忍忍
<Meowoo> 原来我还以为是笔电，但上网查原来他就是个上网本
<abinez> 多点钱买台真正的笔记本
<abinez> 别买上网本
<Meowoo> 怎么忍额，我电脑连上网站都跑不动
<abinez> 买上网本不如买手机或者平板呢
<abinez> 2000的手机都很牛的说
<Meowoo> 平板打字不行啊
<Meowoo> 我是话唠
<abinez> 嗯，
<Meowoo> 色狼不在额
<abinez> 到时侯你就知道后悔了
<Meowoo> 不后悔，只上网不玩游戏
<abinez> 现在是睡觉时间，对那个人来说
<Meowoo> 应该可以看视频吧
<Meowoo> 可以看看毛片也行了
<abinez> Meowoo: 把你家喵星人给卖了
<abinez> LOL
<Meowoo> 那电脑原装的系统是 linux 额
<Meowoo> 不知道是不是 uuntu
<Meowoo> ubuntu
<abinez> 吃饭去，喵叔
<Meowoo> e 
<abinez> 啥牌子
<abinez> 回来再聊
<Meowoo> 还宏基
<Meowoo> 宏基
<Meowoo> 好的
 * abinez 饭饭
 * Meowoo 岛岛
 * Meowoo 爱爱
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: SIT 还在open职位
<eexpress> Dell Price $99999
<archl> 最近twitter怎么了，总是超载？
<archl> 另外，谁的手机能测量距离？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于无法关机的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443468 貌似某次upgrade之后，就没法关机了，shutdown之后就一直卡住，然后关闭图形界面之后显示如下信息 想请大神解释一下为什么会这样以及该怎么解决，谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 qitaishui — 2013-06-06 4:12
<gfrog_away> huntxu: lol
<Administ1ator> mkdir -p ~/.irssi/scripts/autorun
<hzform> 哪位大大用过wine呀？
<nyfair> 我
<nyfair> 快叫我大大
 * MeaCulpa 家里常备一箱
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 什么时候到你家开个party
<hzform>  nyfair: 姐姐~~嘻嘻
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 智利便宜货
<nyfair> hzform: 踢了踢了
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 我国恬不知耻的号称要向欧盟发起葡萄酒反倾销
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 国产的忒贵了
<yunfan> nyfair: 阿姨
<Huzoubache> 都睡了
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 不是很好么
<yunfan> http://china.nikkeibp.com.cn/news/flat/66276-20130604.html
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 日本开发出有机EL新材料：比液晶更节能、更便宜
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 无所谓，反正我喝南美便宜货
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 基蛙蛙
<Huzoubache> －－！！！
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: kvas
<^k^> 人机合一说:..
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: ?
<Yellow> #ubuntukylin-devel
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 才发现竟然木有你的头像。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 没有么
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 我网站有
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 写错nick了 lol
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 2
<wzssyqa> MeaCulpa: 不废柴的行业用得着反倾销么
 * gfrog_away 看似应该做个table匹配，大小写和后缀之类的nick看起来比较麻烦。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 格瓦斯没喝过？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我在俄罗斯都喝过
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你在俄国做啥 推销么 
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 旅游
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 现在那个娃哈哈格瓦斯还行啊
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 就是瓶子太小，太甜
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 有大瓶的 另外一个场出的 好像是什么药厂
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: ...
<iMadper|Coding> 有没有能内推douban的?
<MeaCulpa> 这东西至少应该比啤酒豪放吧
<archl> eth1
<archl>  和 wlan0 有关系吗？
<iMadper|Coding> archl: 没关系.
<archl> iMadper|Coding: 那怎么关闭，为啥会耗电那么多？
<iMadper|Coding> ifconfig eth1 down
<iMadper|Coding> archl: 这个是禁用，不知道能不能节电。。。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 药厂没啥啊 王老吉不也是广药么
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 广药
<iMadper|Coding> archl: bios里面有个, 连上有线后禁用无线, 连上无线后禁用有线 之类的选项. 你可以选上去.
<archl> iMadper|Coding: 谢谢。确实有了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新人接触Linux 小本本不少问题求救大虾 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443471 我的本本配置 samsung Q310 AA-01 CPU型号：Intel 酷睿2双核 P8400 内存类型：DDRII 800MHz 4G 显卡芯片：Intel GMA X4500 装了Ubuntu后FN键可以调节音量大小，可是按其他的就会屏幕假死键盘鼠标完全不能动，只能按电源
<^k^> 键，显卡驱动也不理想无法开3D桌面 统计信息: 发表于 由 willmeng91 …
<archl> 有用
<iMadper|Coding> archl: :-)
 * archl 很奇怪。。。
<archl> 那个耗电和cpu一样多。。。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ...
<archl> roylez:  palomino|working 两个好朋友
<archl> 怎么结缘的？
<palomino|working> 好个头啊，我是被主席欺压的良民
<roylez> iMadper|Coding: 帽子
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马是驽马
<hougelangley> eexpress: 在么？
<hougelangley> eexpress: 在么？
 * palomino|working 庶竭驽钝，攘除奸凶
<eexpress> hougelangley: 你搞vps vpn，会被请喝茶的
 * palomino|working 攘除 roylez 
<hougelangley> eexpress: 我不搞，我自己用
<abinez> 会说3种语言，曾获得志愿者荣誉奖章，同时也是学校的校长奖学金获得者。此外，还曾是一名助教，在其他公司实习过，并曾因兴趣开发过Android应用
<hougelangley> 但是我不知道怎么用strongswan
<eexpress> palomino|working: 支持你撂蹄子，踢主席
<hougelangley> 至少不知道怎么架这个服务器
<eexpress> hougelangley: 没用过这。你问其他人
<abinez> 这个就是进入狗狗的标准
<eexpress> 最近呕饭不出来了。估计他搞过。
<yunfan> http://getgini.com/google-reader-alternatives
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ ti: Google Reader alternatives | Gini
<hougelangley> 现在没人可问了，strongswan改版了以后，老教程都或多或少有问题
<eexpress> ofan: .
<abinez> eexpress: 额
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 原来绿版王老吉就是广药的啊 现在全都是了
<abinez> 不是有个科学上网的么
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我喜欢红罐
<abinez> 那啥来着
<abinez> 有个博士的博客上写了
<archl> MeaCulpa yunfan  你们能喝下那种东西？
<archl> lol
<MeaCulpa> archl: 可以啊，有什么问题
 * archl 只喝了一口，一瓶都想倒了。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 自来水都能喝
<eexpress> 没看哪凉茶里面，掺假的嘛
<archl> eexpress: 怎么可能呐。。。加多宝来赞助会送假的？
<yunfan> archl: 我最近中午订餐 他们每次都送一个王老吉
<hzform> wine4安全吗？
<abinez> 住宿、室友和交通，谷歌全包
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 如果你是谷歌的实习生，那么谷歌将帮你完全解决住宿和差旅等问题
<archl> yunfan: 我会要求换。。。
<eexpress> 上电视的，都是严重事情了。 archl
<abinez> hzform: 肯定不安全
<yunfan> archl: 那你得等到1点吃饭
<hzform> 是不是装了wine就容易感染windows病毒啊？
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 那是灰肠肯定的
<archl> yunfan: 一次解决，反正不喝，送人就是。
<hzform> 呃。。。。我还是不装了
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 我见过不少大学时候混学生会的乱七八糟人进谷歌实习
 * archl 小时候在幼儿园，如果碰到吃茄子，直接就不吃饭了
<eexpress> hzform: 烂，也只烂wine
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 大概是美国传统
<hzform> ？
<abinez> MeaCulpa: 你额在谷歌里混过？
<abinez> MeaCulpa: 额
<eexpress> 茄子粑粑。
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 见过不少人
<eexpress> hzform: 不影响宿主系统。
<hzform> 如果装了wine后感染病毒，只会影响到wine程序吗
<eexpress> 是的
<hzform> o 
<archl> hzform: 嗯。如果那个病毒够聪明，会使用 rm
<archl> linux也就不行了哈
<abinez> 如果你成为了谷歌的实习生，那么汽车和自行车都不再必需。在整个加州湾区，谷歌提供免费的穿梭巴士服务，可以达到旧金山、圣何塞、Palo Alto和伯克利，帮助员工上班和回家。在谷歌园区内部，自行车可以长时间租赁，员工也可以骑车从一栋大楼前往另一栋大楼。
<hzform> 汗
<hzform> google好公司啊
<hzform> 怎样加入google呢？
<abinez> hzform: 如果是入驻启动扇区之类的病毒更可怕
<eexpress> abinez: .
<MeaCulpa> hzform: 在国内的话，码Java就能进google吧
<abinez> hzform: 谷歌的面试流程，无论是申请实习生还是全职职位，都需要首先在网上填申请。求职者需要填写在校的平均绩点、过往履历，以及课外活动信息
<iwii> java 比 c 简单
<archl> abinez hzform  http://www.bikesbelong.org/grants
<^k^> archl ⇪ t: Grants | Bikes Belong
<hzform>  abinez: 应该可以通过安装windows重写启动扇区的方法去除病毒吧
<archl> 公司好无聊。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 课外活动和这个有毛关系... 典型的美式文化 ...google永远不会招到RMS这种
 * MeaCulpa 求职者因该写出自己在gmail web界面转发一封邮件所需要的秒数
 * MeaCulpa 那体现了IQ
<archl> cc abinez  13时41分58秒 - MeaCulpa: archl: 课外活动和这个有毛关系... 典型的美式文化 ...google永远不会招到RMS这种
 * archl 拥有非消费主义文化。被世界不齿的文化。
<eexpress> 课外活动，可以判断你是左脑活跃，还是右脑活跃。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 课外没活动呢
<yunfan> a10 6700出来了
<yunfan> 可惜淘宝上只有散片卖
<eexpress> 那这项就无分
<yunfan> 准备等一阵
<archl> eexpress: 什么意思？
<eexpress> ？
<archl> 左脑和右脑差距没那么大
<eexpress> 。。不废话嘛
<eexpress> 适合的工作就不同啊
 * MeaCulpa 都不发达
<eexpress> 其实，铅笔放那边，也可以判断
<iwii> 淘宝上有卖机器人手臂吗？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 你右手写字吗？
<eexpress> 啥手臂？
<MeaCulpa> archl: 对
<eexpress> robopians?
<archl> iwii: 有个人提供工程图自己制作
<MeaCulpa> archl: 有说法么
<iwii> eexpress: 带手指的手臂
<eexpress> 。干嘛用呢
<MeaCulpa> archl: 中文用左手能写么？
<iwii> eexpress: 比如自己组装机器人啊，然后自己编程序
<archl> MeaCulpa: 写不好，我妹就是
<eexpress> 玩具啊。
<iwii> eexpress: 就像一个台式电脑，自己组装，系统是android或linux的
<yunfan> iwii: 有钱都好说
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我右手写字，大部分人都是右手写字吧
<eexpress> 可以左手写
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 不要忘记左撇子
<archl> yunfan:  MeaCulpa 不是右撇子
<MeaCulpa> archl: 但是我右手不太会用鼠标，左手用鼠标用的比较好
<eexpress> iwii: 有精力。支持你搞
<archl> MeaCulpa: 很错乱
<MeaCulpa> archl: 但是似乎我左手用鼠标的原因是左手不会打键盘
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。
<MeaCulpa> 所以还是右手
<eexpress> 酷胖估计早年就错乱了
<MeaCulpa> 右手鼠标我无法精确定位
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求帮助：用dd 命令刻录ISO到U盘，却无法引导。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443472 求帮助：用dd 命令刻录ISO到U盘，却无法引导。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 huangkewen165 — 2013-06-06 13:41
 * archl 以前一段时间的两个伙伴都是左手派，搞得自认右手少数了。
<iwii> archl: 我提供工程图，他帮我加工？
<archl> iwii: 笨。是对方提供工程图，你自己加工
<eexpress> iwii: 你这样的理解能力，还是别玩了。担心手臂玩你。lol
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: archl 很好奇你们左手是不是很灵活，能打键盘？我不行
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 你明显缺乏某些锻炼
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我习惯用右手控制游戏的方向键
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我也是啊
<MeaCulpa> archl: 所以才要左手鼠标
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你如果左手不能打键盘 我很好奇你怎么玩那些fps游戏
<MeaCulpa> archl: olk; 是上下左右
<eexpress> 键盘都不能打？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 但是右手控制更灵敏的准星不更好么。
<iwii> archl: 那我也要给出 图纸的一些参数，比如大小，扭力，功率，材料类型，手指类型（抓握式，吸盘式，磁铁式，钩子等）
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我右手控制键盘啊，左手瞄准，鼠标
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 顺便问下 你撸管用那支手
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 左手
<iwii> ...
<archl> iwii: 我不懂，上次看到ted talk上有人说公开的项目哈。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我所有对自己的行为都是左手
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 右手和外界交互
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 左手和自己
<eexpress> 那些是对自己的行为？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 你的左手不会拧螺丝？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 挖鼻子，掳头发，管，都左手
<archl> MeaCulpa: 练习就行了
<MeaCulpa> archl: 不会
 * archl 左右手同时使用螺丝刀
<MeaCulpa> archl: 右手我撸1天都射不出
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<iwii> ...
<eexpress> 。
<eexpress> 搞笑的酷胖啊
<archl> MeaCulpa: 你睡觉么。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 睡不着就撸
<archl> MeaCulpa: 你信么。
<iwii> 机器人的头部可以是2个摄像头，一个喇叭，一个麦克风，一个温度感应器等
<archl> lol
 * archl 只会用左手开瓶盖。。。
<archl> 一项都是右手抓住瓶子
<eexpress> iwii: 没规定，头部一定要装摄像头啊
<archl> iwii: 你是工程队，挖煤的？
<iwii> eexpress: 人脸识别已经很简单了
<iwii> 什么是 opencv
<^k^> iwii: define:opencv http://g.cn OpenCV is released under a BSD license and hence it's free for both academic and commercial use. It has C++, C, Python and Java interfaces and supports ...
<eexpress> 识别的
<leemeng0x61> * tSSSSS
<leemeng0x61> *******************
<iwii> 8核的手机也不贵
<iMadper|Coding> 不贵吗?
<archl> eexpress:  kde也很麻烦，gimp也就是在 gnome 系下用多窗口模式最好了
<iwii> 手机就是2个摄像头
 * archl 单核手机
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那你是标准左撇子了 为毛你没搞发明创造什么的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我左手不会写字，也没力气
<iwii> iMadper|Coding: 4核的只要 800 元 
<eexpress> 没fvwm，多窗口才不好控制
<iMadper|Coding> iwii: 8核的呢?
<iwii> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.WPyGYz&id=23926756166
<^k^> iwii ... ⇪ 【专卖店:延保1年送8礼】Lenovo/联想A820T 四核智能安卓触屏手机-tmall.com天猫
<iwii> iMadper|Coding: 只是时间问题
<iMadper|Coding> iwii: 那房价也很便宜.... 早晚会降下来...
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 那你是假左撇子
<archl> iMadper|Coding: 什么啊，只会升
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那你还左右大脑都开发了
<iMadper|Coding> archl: 等崩盘.
<eexpress> 力气活，都应该用左手才对
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: o..
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: o..
<iwii> iMadper|Coding:  Samsung/三星 GALAXY S4 I9500 三星I9500手机 三星s4 8核 手机
<archl> yunfan: 左撇子？
<iwii> iMadper|Coding:  比 iphone 便宜
<iMadper|Coding> iwii: 多少钱?
<eexpress> iwii: 说半天手臂，没见url
<iMadper|Coding> iwii: 你觉得那东西够便宜?
<eexpress> 扯啥手机去了
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我右手用鼠标联系了很久了，现在可以办公，但是游戏之类必须左手
<iMadper|Coding> eexpress: 没手机用呀...
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 打球。就知道了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你左右大脑都开发了 为何还在18摸混这个 
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 打球是右手吧
<eexpress> 鼠标，不用啥力气的。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 都低
<iwii> eexpress: 会有的
<eexpress> 那就是了嘛
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 左右平均，两边脑子都不好
<eexpress> 你是从小被家里强迫用左手，导致的。 MeaCulpa
<eexpress> lol
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你又不是apu
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: ...我记得是强迫用右手
<yunfan> cpu gpu同时开什么的
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 中国人不让左手吃饭吧
<eexpress> 可你左手没力气啊
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 我家那很多左撇子，从小就被人强制用右手
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 那适和我的右手比...
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 比你之类还是强过太多
<eexpress> 额。好吧。大胖子
<eexpress> 这估计是你强
<yunfan> 我小学有个同学 打乒乓球都用左手
<yunfan> 前几年做了java程序员
<iwii> eexpress: 机器人头部安装一个手机，就有摄像头，麦克风，喇叭，gps了，控制手臂只要用 usb 3.0 协议
<yunfan> 去年回家去混了 还结婚了 今年又想出来做程序员了
<eexpress> 小时候，割肝疾，左手上被切开，是这样不。 huntxu
<archl> yunfan: 
<archl> 。
<archl> 我就是左右都不行
<eexpress> iwii: usb3??? 控制，通常都应该用lin总线的。。
<archl> 左右手都能打羽毛球。。。
<yunfan> archl: 每个人都能找到自己的利手的 实在不行用脚嘛
<eexpress> archl: 那估计你只是玩具。
<archl> eexpress: 嗯。
<iwii> eexpress: 用usb可以热插拔手臂
<archl> eexpress: 就是说高远球和发球和抽球。
<archl> 其他的左手不如右手
<eexpress> 没道理机器人这种场合，使用复杂的，要求高的协议。
<eexpress> 这明显也是玩具
<archl> eexpress: 但是好玩啊。要是有种规则，必须左手一拍右手一拍哈哈
<eexpress> 我是给 iwii 说的。才
<archl> 哦
<archl> iwii: 你干嘛的啊
<iwii> eexpress: 虽然usb3.0 成本高，复杂，吃cpu
<eexpress> 通常啊，机器人场合，需要考虑不稳定因素，电压降低一半，波特率飘30%，还要能正常工作。 iwii
<iwii> eexpress: 那倒是， usb3.0 估计就挂了
<eexpress> 早挂了。还几根线。lin总线只一根（除开共地线）
<iwii> 好吧，不扯机器人了
<sjd_zeus> 单人双打呗
<iwii> sjd_zeus: 双飞
<eexpress> https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQgr6qSaQG8sItv-r-gSw7VVmTciLCuRexGC0yaZwlkdjUg9FPG 
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 新的yum里面确认选项那个d是啥玩意？
<sjd_zeus> -d就是只下载不安装的意思
<huntxu> .
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 我编译一个新内核以后，重新启动还是进入旧内核 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443475 我修改了grub default值 修改不对直接就挂掉了。这次重新编译了一次，不知道修改哪为个值了 统计信息: 发表于 由 fengzheyu — 2013-06-06 14:17
<iwii> http://v.qq.com/cover/3/3kn5acjyyh6jcn3.html?vid=n0011g1csek
<^k^> iwii ... ⇪ 面包车司机开门不慎撞死路人被判刑 - 高清在线观看 - 腾讯视频
<iwii> 美国科学家发明可意念控制机械臂
<huntxu> gfrog_away: koji有.repo文件能下载不
<gfrog_away> huntxu: d?
<^k^> http://g.cn gsub(pattern, replacement) → new_str click to toggle source ... Performs the substitutions of String#gsub in place, returning str, or nil if no substitutions were ...
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 好像有，我搜下。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 可是那样整天更新也不好 =.=
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 还是自己手动下载算了，我已经能记住地址了
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 嗯，所以我只用koji工具来搞定。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: yum search koji 装之。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 提供koji search/install 之类的？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 没有install，但是能search
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 好吧，那也性
<gfrog_away> huntxu: install要你手工rpm
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 其实search功能也比较弱，好像只能search package
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我都是yum localinstall
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 我一般只用koji latest-pkg和koji buildinfo俩命令。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我去试试 
<gfrog_away> huntxu: yum localinstall有时候搞不定koji的包儿。而且这货能install 远程的包么？
<administrator_> hello
<^k^> administrator_:点点点.  14:48 
<huntxu> gfrog_away: wget+yum localinstall
<administrator_> ?
<administrator_> hello
<administrator_> hi
<^k^> administrator_:点点点.  14:51 
<eexpress> roylez: 给片子看了
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/260406
<eexpress> http://img.hb.aicdn.com/c3c12eea868f7c2827227219e9790d0f39e0d94d480c6-fET7Sq_fw580
<chihchun> hi
<^k^> chihchun:点点点.  15:05 
<chihchun> ^k^: bot?
<^k^> chihchun, 我的大脑包含的类别，却没有一个符合您的最后一个输入。  15:05 
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 谁来帮忙解答一下全屏问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443478 在运行virtualbox和vmware时间全屏状态用alt+tab可以切换到其它程序，但不能显示切换的图标，chrome在全屏时也是这个问题 firefox和gnome-terminal全屏切换时可以显示切换图标 谁知道什么问题，帮忙解答一下，不胜感激 统
<^k^> 计信息: 发表于 由 wcmcool — 2013-06-06 15:04
 * adam8157 喜讯, debian终于有3.5的awesome了
<pudge> adam8157: 我操，真的？
<pudge> unstable？还是expertimental
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...用awesome还是自己编译的好
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 更着Debian太累了
<adam8157> pudge: experimental
<MeaCulpa> 自己freeze一个好用的版本
<pudge> adam8157: 骗子，我刚刚试了，没更新。。
<adam8157> pudge: http://packages.debian.org/experimental/awesome
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: Debian -- Details of package awesome in experimental
<MeaCulpa> 跟的紧，死的惨
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 那么激动
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我这配置准备了好久了.... 终于升级了
<pudge> adam8157: 晚上回去弄弄，config文件要改好多
<adam8157> pudge: 不多
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 呵呵，我很早就不和awesome玩了，受不了他
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 其实配置已经稳定了, 现在用不折腾
<pudge> adam8157: 你用compositor 么？
<adam8157> pudge: yong
<pudge> adam8157: unagi？cairo？
<adam8157> pudge: xcompmgr
<adam8157> pudge: fcitx的皮肤需要
<pudge> adam8157: 不是说这个停止开发了么
<leemeng0x61> 默认皮肤不需要
<adam8157> pudge: 那用啥
<adam8157> leemeng0x61: 默认皮肤太丑咯
<leemeng0x61> 我感觉还行把
<leemeng0x61> adam8157, 色彩对比鲜明
<pudge> adam8157: 我用他推荐的unagi，巨小，速度很块，就是没法配置，
<leemeng0x61> adam8157, 看着不是那么累
<huntxu> adam8157: 这是我到现在还用fcitx 4.1.2的原因
<ggarlic> compton 是xcompmgr-dana的fork，dana是xcompmgr的fork。compton还在开发
<huntxu> adam8157: 毛线皮肤太扯淡了
<adam8157> ggarlic: 推荐个
<adam8157> huntxu: 用个别的皮肤嘛很好看的
<ggarlic> adam8157: 推荐个啥？
<huntxu> adam8157: 你是看皮肤的还是打字的 =.=
<adam8157> ggarlic: compositor
<adam8157> huntxu: 默认皮肤字太小了
<adam8157> huntxu: 条儿也太消了
<huntxu> adam8157: 这和你用awesome还弄个定时换壁纸的脚本一个概念
<ggarlic> adam8157: 我现在用的cairo-compmgr。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 万年一壁纸
<leemeng0x61> adam8157, 用awesome？
<huntxu> leemeng0x61: 这里大把人用
<pudge> 用cairo不慢么？我看他主页上好像也好多年没更新了
<leemeng0x61> huntxu, 哦，看来我也是大把人中的一位
<huntxu> leemeng0x61: :)
<ggarlic> pudge: 却是好久不更新了。。速度还好，没啥感觉
<pudge> huntxu: +1 适合懒人用，不想折腾
 * leemeng0x61 有没有比较好的配置推荐下
 * leemeng0x61 awesome的
<leemeng0x61> 我这里有一个日历的主题不错的恶
<iMadper|Coding> leemeng0x61: 配置这还有好和不好? 不是自己想要什么就设置什么吗?
<ggarlic> leemeng0x61: 去archlinux论坛的贴图炫耀版去翻
<leemeng0x61> iMadper|Coding, 当然，好的配置还是要花点心思才是
<adam8157> leemeng0x61: 我的
<iMadper|Coding> leemeng0x61: 看你需求了. 
<leemeng0x61> 给个截图看看
<leemeng0x61> adam8157, 
<adam8157> leemeng0x61: awesome 看截图?
<huntxu> leemeng0x61: 不明白有啥好截图的，awesome都一个样 =.=
<leemeng0x61> http://leemeng0x61.github.io/blog/2013/01/09/archlinux-awsome3-5-config/
<^k^> leemeng0x61 ⇪ ti: archlinux awsome3.5 config
<leemeng0x61> 我的
<huntxu> 所有tag全屏，按tag归程序
<yunfan> 昨天装ubuntu 结果X起不来 真挫
<leemeng0x61> huntxu, 呵呵，还是有不一样的哦
<huntxu> leemeng0x61: 用了多久awesome =.=
<leemeng0x61> huntxu, 09年开始的把
<adam8157> leemeng0x61: wait a sec
<yunfan> adam8157: 不帮我code review
<adam8157> yunfan: a min
<huntxu> 我的连截图都不用，直接能描述，上面一个窄panel，下面一个程序占满 =.=
<yunfan> 那差不多
<leemeng0x61> 现在这个主题日历可以上下翻页
<yunfan> huntxu: 想起了我以前用ion3和i3wm的时候 现在都用tmux了 还折腾啥
<leemeng0x61> yunfan, 其实折腾下就把lua学会了
<yunfan> leemeng0x61: 我早学会lua了 呵呵 我还是lua中国的斑竹
<adam8157> leemeng0x61: huntxu http://imagebin.org/260410
<leemeng0x61> yunfan, niublity
<huntxu> adam8157: 这和看壁纸有什么区别 =.=
<adam8157> huntxu: 他要的...
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 撸啊
<pudge> leemeng0x61: 对非焦点窗口透明话支持(之前桌面切换会导致无法获得焦点 这句话啥意思，什么窗口不能透明？
<huntxu> adam8157: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=233279 当年的 leemeng0x61 
<^k^> huntxu ⇪ t: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<yunfan> leemeng0x61: 陈年旧事 现在早不用lua了
<leemeng0x61> adam8157, 主题不错哦，
<leemeng0x61> adam8157, 桌面好大啊
<leemeng0x61> adam8157, 我的本子都展不开
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<leemeng0x61> pudge, 就是在使用xcompmgr的时候,当来回切换到firefox时，firefox要出现透明，这个问题在urxvt，也会出现
<pudge> leemeng0x61: 我用urxvt啊，没发现啥问题啊，还是没弄明白。。。
<pudge> leemeng0x61: 是切换之后不透明的变透明了，还是透明的变不透明了？
<leemeng0x61> pudge, 不该透明的变为透明的了
<leemeng0x61> pudge, 你可以在tags之间来回切换几下
<pudge> leemeng0x61: 那没事了，我的urxvt就是要透明。。
<eexpress> 有种的软件，自己带 libxcomposite1 透明。没种的软件，使用compiz。咋还折腾xcompmgr
<leemeng0x61> pudge, 关键是firefox也透明了
<pudge> leemeng0x61: 我用chrome。。没出现过这种问题
<leemeng0x61> pudge, 。。。
<leemeng0x61> pudge, 那就没啥字问题了
<pudge> leemeng0x61: 那3.5,还有啥吸引人的变化么。。
<leemeng0x61> pudge, 有一些语法的变化
<leemeng0x61> pudge, 貌似占用cpu高了点
<pudge> leemeng0x61: 这是唯一阻碍我升级的原因。。
<pudge> leemeng0x61: 我在找说服自己升级的理由。。
<pudge> leemeng0x61: 意思就是升级没有任何好处了。。
<imtxc> debian 里面到现在还没有3.5
<leemeng0x61> pudge, 好处就是更新了，
<pudge> leemeng0x61: 。。。
<imtxc> a乃们都是在什么发行版里面用的3.5 的 awesome 啊
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu13.04默认账户没有声音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443484 我最近安装了13.04的操作系统，在登录到默认账户中时，系统没有声音（音，视频）。但是我切换到游客账号下时，又有了声音。请教各位达人是怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiangsubwz — 2013-06-06 15:57
<leemeng0x61> pudge, 我这边awesome占用的cpu在3.3-8%徘徊，不切换桌面，切换桌面会跳到11%
<leemeng0x61> imtxc, arch
<imtxc> leemeng0x61: o
<leemeng0x61> imtxc, 自己编译也可以的吗
<imtxc> leemeng0x61: 编译要装好多东西。。。
<leemeng0x61> 应该不错
<leemeng0x61> imtxc, 应该不多
<pudge> imtxc: 据说今天debian的experimental有awesome3.5了，我还没收到
<imtxc> pudge: experimental 里面好像有了
<imtxc> pudge: http://packages.debian.org/experimental/awesome
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ ti: Debian -- Details of package awesome in experimental
<pudge> imtxc: 我的里面还是3.4..
<pudge> imtxc: 也不想更新了，leemeng刚才一说，我一点更新的欲望都没了 
<imtxc> adam8157: 好大的屏幕
<leemeng0x61> pudge, 我记得3.4占用cpu在4%左右
<leemeng0x61> pudge, 你可以看看你的
<pudge> leemeng0x61: 你啥cpu啊，是不是你还开了conky，我一开conky，cpu就狂高，这2个好像有点冲突
<sjd_zeus> 要conky干嘛呀
<sjd_zeus> 越干净越好
<pudge> leemeng0x61: 我的一直就是0%啊。。。偶尔跳到1%， 什么都不干的时候
<adam8157> leemeng0x61: huntxu  =,= https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/commit/eb5a000441d01938b2fbd2fd74e94bbb4ba53668
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* awesome: upgrade configuration from 3.4 to 3.5.1 · eb5a000 · adam8157/dotfiles · GitHub (@ github.com)
<leemeng0x61> pudge, Dual core Intel Core i5-3210M 没开conky
 * imtxc 装 3.5 抄 adam8157 的配置
<pudge> leemeng0x61: 我操，i5，我才i3呢
<imtxc> adam8157: 话说右下角那个鬼头是个什么软件？
<adam8157> imtxc: fcitx =,=
<imtxc> ............
<leemeng0x61> pudge, 0%不太可能
<huntxu> adam8157: 我手改的
<adam8157> huntxu: 和标准rc diff就是了
<adam8157> huntxu: 那俩图标的更新是我自己画的 LOL
<pudge> leemeng0x61: 真的，什么都不开，4个核心，3个长期0%，剩下一个偶尔1%， 2%
<huntxu> adam8157: 我整个都没用图标 =.=
<adam8157> huntxu: 标记哪个tag有窗口
<huntxu> adam8157: 不过说真的确实啥都没配置，就换了几个颜色，定义了各个tag的名字和layout
<huntxu> adam8157: 我就用最简单那种左上角一个小框
<pudge> leemeng0x61: 对了，我用unagi当compositor，试了别的，cpu都有点小高
<adam8157> huntxu: 我嫌3.5的框太小, 自己画了个
<iMadper|Coding> stumpwm cpu占用率0, 切换的时候0.7%
<huntxu> adam8157: 问题我的panel只有16px貌似...大也大不到多少
<imtxc> huntxu: 胡须的屏幕来看看， 顺便抄一下配置
<imtxc> iMadper|Coding: stumpwm 不是要 lisp配置么
<huntxu> imtxc: 啥都没，就一张壁纸。。。
<iMadper|Coding> imtxc: 有啥好配置的...
<huntxu> imtxc: 官方配置，去掉菜单、图标，换几个名字，加快捷方式
<leemeng0x61> adam8157, github follow了
<huntxu> 基本上就是我的配置 >.<
<imtxc> 。。。
<adam8157> leemeng0x61: momo
<iMadper|Coding> $: cat ~/.stumpwmrc | wc -l  ==>  204      imtxc 看. 
<leemeng0x61> adam8157, 我的dotfile一直没往上丢
<imtxc> iMadper|Coding: 204 还不够么
<iMadper|Coding> imtxc: 很少啦, 没啥可以配置的.
<eexpress> 额。又出现一堆瓦片式爱好者？
<leemeng0x61> adam8157, 看你的也用irssi
<adam8157> leemeng0x61: yep
<imtxc> iMadper|Coding: 话说
<imtxc> iMadper|Coding: 不是 wc -l 就好了么 cat 干嘛。。。
<leemeng0x61> adam8157, ;P
<iMadper|Coding> $: cat ~/.stumpwmrc | grep "^[^#]" | wc -l  ==>  161    因为还有后续版本, imtxc 
 * eexpress 为啥有人认为 irssi 可以显摆。
<imtxc> /////////////////|||||||||||||||||||||\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<eexpress> adam8157: 你带头的？
<adam8157> eexpress: 我不想干, 但是群众选了我
<eexpress> 哟。。。
<eexpress> iwii: 你也跟蛋蛋了？
<iMadper|Coding> adam8157: 不明真相群众...
<leemeng0x61> eexpress, 再用的而已，看来你的确有这想法，至少是曾经
<imtxc> adam8157: 抛弃你跟 ofan 用 weechat 了
<eexpress> leemeng0x61: 我没这想法。曾经X崩溃，我才用过irssi。
<iwii> eexpress: 我感觉 awesome 还行，可以玩玩
<adam8157> leemeng0x61: term 最大化不是 properties = { size_hints_honor = false } }, 修的么, 3.5怎么修的?
<imtxc> 今天163的源怎么这么慢
<iwii> eexpress: 如果 awesome 的配置不是 lua , 而是 ruby 就好了
<eexpress> iwii: hoho 那是你的领地了
<iwii> eexpress: 我只是熟悉这个而已
<leemeng0x61> adam8157, 说他修复其实有点勉强
<adam8157> leemeng0x61: 试了一下, 美好, 还是得https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.config/awesome/rc.lua#L467  这一行
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: dotfiles/.config/awesome/rc.lua at master · adam8157/dotfiles · GitHub
<leemeng0x61> adam8157, 知识显示修复了，在实际使用的时候下面还是有那么点在
<adam8157> leemeng0x61: 试试这一行, 骚年你折腾得不够啊
<leemeng0x61> ad
 * adam8157 升级之后舒服斯基
<leemeng0x61> adam8157,http://imagebin.org/260414
<leemeng0x61> 你看看这个就晓得了
<eexpress> 瓦片wm是偷懒的人发明的，抛弃了wm里面复杂的部分。
<adam8157> leemeng0x61: 这个是有的..
<adam8157> leemeng0x61: 行高的余数
<iMadper|Coding> leemeng0x61: 换个字体/字号之类的, 就行了
<imtxc> leemeng0x61: 屏幕好小
<leemeng0x61> imtxc, 12寸
<iMadper|Coding> leemeng0x61: imtxc 说的分辨率
 * adam8157 上班21" 回家12"
<imtxc> iMadper|Coding: 尺寸 + 分辨率
<iMadper|Coding> imtxc: 你tm看得出尺寸来?!
<leemeng0x61> iMadper|Coding, 知道，小本现在没有高分辨率
<huntxu> iMadper|Coding: 分辨率和dpi不能算尺寸？
<imtxc> iMadper|Coding: \\||//
<iMadper|Coding> adam8157: 上班, 22 + 12. 回家, 17 + 12
<iMadper|Coding> huntxu: 你看得出dpi?
<imtxc> iMadper|Coding: 你哪来的12
<adam8157> iMadper|Coding: 上班只用外接
<huntxu> iMadper|Coding: 你用正常dpi去算啊
<iwii> 上班真大
<iMadper|Coding> adam8157: 浪费了...
<imtxc> iMadper|Coding: 什么时候买12的了
<iwii> 电子产品真摩尔
<iMadper|Coding> imtxc: 一直就是呀. ... hp4230s
<pudge> 我操，加上那一句，果然term全屏下面缺一点的问题就搞定了
<pudge> 围观还是有用的
<adam8157> pudge: momo
<imtxc> iMadper|Coding: 高端大气上档次
<pudge> adam8157: 困扰我块1年了
<iMadper|Coding> imtxc: 屁, 一堆hp黑的
<adam8157> pudge: poor little thing
<imtxc> 这个频道就我还用 T 系列么？
<leemeng0x61> adam8157, 其实那一句加了和没加一个效果
<roylez> adam8157: 升级之后舒服gaoji？
<adam8157> leemeng0x61: 不加不能最大化
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐!
<eexpress> 越玩越落后嘛。 
<leemeng0x61> ad
<eexpress> awesome哪里看得出一点cairo pango的影子哦。
<leemeng0x61> adam8157, 我这一直可以
<pudge> leemeng0x61: 效果很明显啊，至少我这里很明显，以前term全屏，最下和最右总有3毫米左右的空隙，加上这句，完全没了
<imtxc> roylez: 大乐透上班了
<adam8157> leemeng0x61: 你的配置大小正好了可能
<leemeng0x61> pudge, 3.5这个问题是没有的
<eexpress> imtxc: .
<adam8157> leemeng0x61: 我这里需要那一句, 3.5
<leemeng0x61> adam8157, 3.4的确有这个问题
 * imtxc apt-get update 了10分钟了。。。。还没完
<pudge> leemeng0x61: 哦。。。我还在考虑要不要升级，好像没啥值得更新的地方啊，除了版本号变大了
<leemeng0x61> 我这个本子和家里的台式机在3.4的时候有这问题
<leemeng0x61> pudge, cpu的值你看了没大概在多少浮动
<tryit> 终于把ARM汇编指令集看了一遍，累死……
<pudge> leemeng0x61: 对了，还有个问题问一下，就是chrome看flash，全屏的时候，flash窗口就弹出来了，和chrome各占一半屏幕，如何破。。
<adam8157> pudge: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.config/awesome/rc.lua#L470
<pudge> leemeng0x61: firefox好解决，因为弹出来的flash的wmclass不同，是一个container，但是chrome弹出来的flash还是chrome。。
<adam8157> pudge: firefox的是这个
<adam8157> oh
<pudge> adam8157: 对啊，我就是这个问题
<pudge> adam8157: firefox没事，但是chrome有点蛋疼，两个没法区分
<leemeng0x61> adam8157, 说的是正确的
<adam8157> pudge: 赞
<pudge> adam8157: leemeng0x61 没办法么？只能用firefox全屏了。。
<adam8157> pudge: 不用chrome, 不晓得 =,=
<leemeng0x61> 呵呵
<leemeng0x61> 我也没咋用chrome
<imtxc> adam8157: 上次你是帮谁买的 kpw 呢？
<leemeng0x61> 一直用firefox + 他的那个vim插件，感觉蛮好用的，chrome好像还没有能替代的
<adam8157> imtxc: pity
<adam8157> leemeng0x61: +1
<imtxc> kpw 怎么前后翻一章啊。。。。
<iMadper|Coding> kpw看书, 比平板好?
<imtxc> iMadper|Coding: 看小说好
<adam8157> imtxc: 从下往上划
<iMadper|Killall> imtxc: 不爱看小说...
<iMadper|Killall> imtxc: 大风大浪1949这类的?
<imtxc> adam8157: oo
<adam8157> imtxc: 渣渣
<imtxc> iMadper|Killall: ... 弱，必须文艺范儿的
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu13.04默认账户没有声音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443484 我最近安装了13.04的操作系统，在登录到默认账户中时，系统没有声音（音，视频）。但是我切换到游客账号下时，又有了声音。请教各位达人是怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiangsubwz — 2013-06-06 15:57
<imtxc> adam8157: 我没有 kpw， 只是疑虑，因为没按键
<iMadper|Killall> imtxc: 错了, 大江大海1949. 
<adam8157> iMadper|Killall: lol
<adam8157> iMadper|Killall: 龙应台
<imtxc> .....
<leemeng0x61> 前段时间看到一本rework的书感觉还不错
<monson> hi all...
<iMadper|Killall> adam8157: 恩. 本来一位我看的下去... 下载的pdf, 看了一会儿, 就看不下去了....
<adam8157> monson: 早啊
<iMadper|Killall> monson: 早. 
<leemeng0x61> 买了看了下，语言的确精炼
<yunfan> tryit呢
<monson> adam8157, 你看龙应台？
<adam8157> monson: 不咋看
<monson> adam8157, 没文化
<adam8157> monson: 真可怕
<iMadper|Killall> monson: 他看 龙菊花
<iMadper|Killall> monson: 或者, 菊花台
<imtxc> iMadper|Killall: ......
<iMadper|Killall> monson: 茶水间走起?
<monson> iMadper|Killall, for what?
<iMadper|Killall> monson: 喝茶去
<monson> iMadper|Killall, 你又有第三个妹子了？
<adam8157> monson: 哈哈
<iMadper|Killall> monson: 不, 这次是个悲催的事情
<imtxc> ////////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\||||||||||||
 * iMadper|Killall 哦, 好像没有悲催过多一个妹子...
<adam8157> iMadper|Killall: 说出来开心一下
<monson> iMadper|Killall, gogogo, 让我开心一下
<yunfan> iMadper|Killall: 三个都决定不跟你了？
<iMadper|Killall> adam8157: 有机会私聊
 * iMadper|Killall away
<imtxc> iMadper|Killall: 三个头牛头人了？
<leemeng0x61> 话题被扯开了
<leemeng0x61> 不过也到下班时间了
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕出来饭饭全频道吧。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 你说咋样？ ^
<adam8157> ggarlic: 你不会是重启吧? W+C+r就好了
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Killall: 你说咋样？ ^
<adam8157> gfrog_away: ...
<gfrog_away> lmh: 你说咋样？ ^
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 最近很穷
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 卖身
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 卖肾
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 卖了肾就没法卖身了
<lmh> gfrog_away: 哎，一把泪啊，
<ggarlic> adam8157: 重启是为了删旧内核。。。。刚发现是拼写错了。。。
 * adam8157 其实中医的肾说的是外肾
<adam8157> ggarlic: 哦
<lmh> 那么长时间同事，从来没有吃过adam8157的饭
<gfrog_away> lmh: 有饭吃还一把泪。。。
<gfrog_away> lmh: 你多少天没吃饭了？
<adam8157> lmh: 过来请我
<lmh> gfrog_away: adam8157, 真有饭吃吗？
<lmh> 我现在就下班
<lmh> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<adam8157> lmh: 你还卖萌
<lmh> 输入法的问题
<huntxu> yunfan: python 的lambda要返回两个值咋办
<huntxu> yunfan: 我在map里用
<tryit> adam8157, 北京搞嵌入式开发环境怎么样？
<adam8157> huntxu: 别用lambda
<adam8157> tryit: 不知道 =,=
<adam8157> tryit: 哦 知道
<tryit> adam8157, 好像上海深圳那边多
<huntxu> yunfan: 比如我输入列表[1,2,3]，希望返回[2,2,3,3,4,4]
<huntxu> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> tryit: 不错, 曾经面试一周到手6个嵌入式的offer
<tryit> adam8157, 牛X
<huntxu> adam8157: 那是你才6个。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: lambda能返回值？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: lambda x,y: foo(x, y) 这种嘛？
<adam8157> tryit: 当时跳槽到北京专门请假面试了一周
<tryit> adam8157, :-)
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕大大
<tryit> adam8157, 牛人不能比啊，哈哈哈
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 最后还不是没要那些offer, 而是成为了恁的同事
<adam8157> tryit: 真不牛的... 运气好
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 乃是看上了前台的妹纸才做的这个决定吧。。
<tryit> adam8157, 嵌入式开发的话以后的待遇啥的大概是怎样的？
<adam8157> tryit: 两年前, 手握两年工作经验, 基本都是8-10K的样子
<tryit> adam8157, 还是一般般啊
<adam8157> tryit: 嵌入式公司嘛, 一般都是小公司
<adam8157> tryit: 北京nvidia还行
<adam8157> tryit: 风河也行
<adam8157> 其它嵌入式不晓得
<tryit> adam8157, 现在独立开发个bootloader没问题吧？
<adam8157> tryit: 从0开始的话够呛
<tryit> adam8157, 关键是咋能赚钱，嵌入式开发？驱动？kernel?
<adam8157> tryit: 有项目就能赚钱呗
<tryit> adam8157, 恩，自己做项目的话肯定是赚钱的，
<adam8157> tryit: 不用自己做, 公司有项目也行啊
<tryit> adam8157, 公司是开的死工资啊
<adam8157> tryit: 大家都是死工资啊
<tryit> adam8157, 恩，资深的kernel开发工资大概是个啥水平？
<adam8157> tryit: 不知道诶
<tryit> adam8157, g到去年一招聘贴，年薪40W
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • Xorg为什么总是崩溃？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443485 不定时的，杀伤力巨大 只是装了一些开发文件，这个系统刚装好还没几个月呢 发作时突然失去响应几秒，此时连NUM LOCK都卡死，控制台都打不开 然后……应该是自动重启了Xorg 然后还得得瑟地……不停的崩溃-重启-崩溃-重启几
<adam8157> tryit: 哇
<yunfan> huntxu: fun = lambda seq: (itertools.repeat(i, 2) for i in seq)
<tryit> adam8157, 40起……这是关键
<tryit> adam8157, 哈哈哈
<adam8157> tryit: 哇
<yunfan> huntxu: 想要list自己在外面套list
<yunfan> tryit: 你看的哪个指令集的 v7?
<huntxu> yunfan: 也就是只能自己套[]或者()了吧？
<huntxu> yunfan: 因为我和map一起的，这么干不行
<yunfan> huntxu: 或者就你这个来说 zip(a, a)
<huntxu> yunfan: 貌似不是首选做法
<iMadper|Killall> gfrog_away: 好!
<iMadper|Killall> gfrog_away: 让 adam8157 请客!
<adam8157> iMadper|Killall: 来pm八卦下
<tryit> yunfan, v6
<yunfan> huntxu: 我给你个zip版本的 fun = lambda seq: itertools.chain(*zip(seq, seq))
<yunfan> tryit: 玩树梅派？
<tryit> yunfan, 买了本ARM体系结构与编程，先普及一下基础，至于各个不同版本的指令集差异再去查手册去
<tryit> yunfan, tiny6410板子，学习驱动开发
<yunfan> tryit: 那书有点长吧 我在看cortex m0的
<huntxu> yunfan: 看了一眼，貌似lambda确实只能返回一个值
<tryit> yunfan, 你也搞这个？
<yunfan> tryit: 不搞这个 玩玩而已
<yunfan> 原来我家里mips硬件多 现在是arm多了
<yunfan> huntxu: 问题是返回一个也能解决你问题来着
<tryit> yunfan, 里面部分章节需要仔细看，其它的根本不需要看，主要的看看寻址方式、指令集、ARM存储系统、异常和终端
<tryit> yunfan, s/终端/中断/
<yunfan> tryit: 我学了那个 以后一些mcu硬件可能会用那个 到时候可以hack
<yunfan> 比如 hack下硬盘控制器什么的 
<huntxu> yunfan: 我知道可以，但就是为了如此而如此，就没必要了
<tryit> yunfan, 像汇编器、链接器和伪指令、以及IDE那些章节根本不用看，我用的不是那套系统
<yunfan> tryit: 那你用的是什么
<tryit> tryit, 交叉编译系统，gnu那套
<tryit> yunfan, .
<yunfan> 本来就该用这个么 binutils
<yunfan> keil怎么用 额
<tryit> yunfan, 所以我没用那些IDE的东东，也不用arm的命令行编译器和链接器
<tryit> yunfan, 完了写个简单的基于arm的bootloader，不需要那么多功能，只要能load kernel就行
<yunfan> tryit: 我也烦ide 倒不是为了装逼 主要是每个东西都有个ide 你以后不用这个平台 就是白学了 gcc这些至少许多平台都通用 投资性价比高
<yunfan> tryit: 你可以搞搞 我支持
<tryit> yunfan, 一起吧，也好有人交流，搞这个很多都是自己摸索，
<yunfan> huntxu: x = lambda : [1,2]; hi, lo = x() 照样可以 
<yunfan> tryit: 平台不一样 我已经买了 stm32f0 discovery了
<tryit> yunfan, 为了搞这，花了730买的板子和jlink仿真器
<yunfan> tryit: 我那个不到100
<yunfan> 家里还有两个树梅派 都是别人送的 红绿各一个
<yunfan> adam8157: 我在盯着你
<archl> yunfan: 。为什么送你那个？好吃吗！？
<FrankLv> 大家都是高端，我有个 linksys 刷挂了 JTAG线有，能玩嵌入式么？
<yunfan> archl: 前一个是有人想要我学arm 他达到目的了 后一个是我一个同事别人送他 他没用 就送我
 * imtxc 中是没改不正确 xterm 的字号。。。
<imtxc> 。。
<imtxc> 怎么打出了那么个字。。。。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: fedora官方repo的包都是koji来的么
<gfrog_away> huntxu: .
<imtxc> test
<imtxc> 中文
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  17:38 
<imtxc> 得，先凑活吧
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 那有个玩意硬依赖libvirt 1.0+但是fedora 18没这个包就是让你说该干嘛干嘛是吧。。。
<adam8157> koji 口技
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 没libvirt1.0+？
<adam8157> brew blue
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 乃可以自己装个f19的包嘛。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: official repo没有
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我当然能自己装 =.=
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 不过我怀疑乃是不是装错包了，肿么会 有这种依赖。
<yunfan> adam8157: 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求救ubuntu 13.04 gedit 鼠标不能滚动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443488 求救我得ubuntu 13.04 gedit 鼠标不能滚动,其他应用都可以. 统计信息: 发表于 由 junsuck — 2013-06-06 17:34
<huntxu> gfrog_away: master branch
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 啥master branch？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: %if !0%{?rhel} 这玩意是啥
<cifer> 请教个错误阿
<cifer> libgtk-3-0 : Depends: libgtk-3-common (= 3.4.2-6) but 3.8.2-1 is to be installed
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 非rhel么
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 如果不是rhel
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 这个spec是跟rhel用的一个啊，啥包儿？
<cifer> 怎么新版本要被安装也会出错?
<cifer> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<cifer>  libgtk-3-0 : Depends: libgtk-3-common (= 3.4.2-6) but 3.8.2-1 is to be installed
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 你忘了我做啥啊 =.=
<huntxu> gfrog_away: vdsm啊
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 乃们主导的社区太不和谐了
<gfrog_away> huntxu: vdsm是python啊。。 lol
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 老是弄得乱七八糟的。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 是vdsm比较奇葩。upstream在内部，不知道转过来没。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 没有！
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 渣渣。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 他们是一直有这个趋势
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 但是目前为止还是变化不大。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 写ovirt和vdsm那伙人不太适应linux的工作方式。以前都是做windows应用的。
<imtxc> iMadper|Killall: 刚发现 fcitx 里面的这个 Ctrl + ; 功能。。。。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 唔，感觉得到
<iMadper|Killall> imtxc: 我之前跟他们吐嘈这个功能了!
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 会把乃们公司内部的和社区的混一起
<iMadper|Killall> imtxc: 我关闭之后, 每次升级都重新打开这个功能
<imtxc> iMadper|Killall: 我刚发现，多么好的功能啊
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 嗯，我去瞧过一眼他们内部的git repo，乱成一坨粑粑。
<iMadper|Killall> imtxc: sudo perl -i -pe "s/(?<=Enabled=)True/False/g" /usr/share/fcitx/addon/fcitx-clipboard.conf   一个命令关掉
<imtxc> iMadper|Killall: 会不小心把隐私粘出去么
<imtxc> iMadper|Killall: 这不是你昨天搞的么
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 装个f19的libvirt吧骚年。
<huntxu> iMadper|Killall: 乃又来。。。
<iMadper|Killall> imtxc: 1. block我的快捷键了   2. 我有kill-ring
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我已经把测试机器装上19了
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 就是我早上装那次机器
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 18装19的包儿也没事的。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 既然要升级就彻底，反正又不会死。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: libvirt这种玩意依赖不太多。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 哦哦哦，不好说哦， lol
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 无压力 =.=
<imtxc> test
<kves> imtxc:点点点.  17:48 
<gfrog_away> huntxu: zeze
<gfrog_away> adam8157: ssdt熟悉嘛？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 貌似这玩意该问不撸。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 啥玩儿?
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我早几个月搭了一个ovirt拿一个amd开nested，现在管理一堆虚拟的ovirt-node
<gfrog_away> adam8157: acpi的货
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 哦 怪不得眼熟
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 木nested就悲剧
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 犇
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 不过不熟
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 。。。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: team成员每个人现在手里都有几台服务器lol
<adam8157> huntxu: 羡慕
<huntxu> 不过是假的。。。8192ram adam8157 
 * adam8157 准备下班, 困
<kves> 新 初学者园地 • 调整树状侧边栏宽度的方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443491 方法很简单。只要将鼠标慢慢地从右侧移动过去，注意不要移动得太远，否则就会触发滚动条的显示。 如果滚动条出现了，就说明这次失败了，如果没有触发滚动条，鼠标指针变成了左右两个箭头，这时就可以拖动分割
<huntxu> adam8157: 这种天气谁不困。。。
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-41-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 25 03:28:09 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-06-06 trunk 41104) [i686-linux] 
<huntxu> k居然也会/me了
<wzssyqa> huntxu: kk什么情况下会报内核？
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 不知道啊，可能退出重入或者主机升级吧
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 等kk来了你自己问它啊
<wzssyqa> ^k^: ?
<^k^> wzssyqa, http://g.cn 19 Dec 2007 ... For instance, invite en2zh@bot.talk.google.com, open a chat with it, and ... Besides en2zh, the other supported language pairs are, according to ...  18:04 
<kingbo> hi
<ghking> just ask
<kves> kingbo:点点点.  18:28 
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-41-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 25 03:28:09 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-06-06 trunk 41104) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> http://g.cn gsub(pattern, replacement) → new_str click to toggle source ... Performs the substitutions of String#gsub in place, returning str, or nil if no substitutions were ...
<^k^> http://g.cn gsub(pattern, replacement) → new_str click to toggle source ... Performs the substitutions of String#gsub in place, returning str, or nil if no substitutions were ...
<blade> hello everybody
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  20:02 
 * pudge awesome 3.5 更新出现了。。到底更不更呢。
<jusss> roylez: 看过异次元杀阵没
<pudge> jusss: 我还以为你挂了
<jusss> pudge: 没
<jusss> pudge: 刚看完cube zero
<pudge> jusss: 好老的电影了
<jusss> pudge: 嗯，
<jusss> pudge: 没看过，昨天还看了dark city
<pudge> jusss: 大学的时候看一次睡着一次。从来没看懂过
<llikenike> blade: hi
<jusss> pudge: ...
<jusss> pudge: 下午连续看了2部，cube :hypercube , cube :zero
<pudge> jusss: 你可以看sin city， 看的我2天心情极度低落
<jusss> pudge: sin city 还没看
<pudge> jusss:4个故事，整个片子全是黑白，除了鲜红的衣服和血
<jusss> pudge: 昆丁的作品一部没看，
<pudge> jusss: 比看完阿富汗斩首美国士兵的视频后的感觉还难受
<jusss> pudge: 低俗小说还没看
<jusss> pudge: 其实我想看兽餐
<pudge> jusss: 你放弃装debian了么
<jusss> pudge: dracula 2000 3部曲，the prophecy 5部曲，都很喜欢
<jusss> pudge: 没
<jusss> pudge: 但是那个efi，我没搞清，不敢再当小白鼠了
<pudge> jusss: 别给我说这个，大学看电影的时光已经离我远去，好几年没想过看电影了
<jusss> pudge: 我也好长时间没看电影了
<pudge> jusss: 2分钟之前刚看过
<jusss> pudge: 以前我是2天必须看一部电影的，只看爱情片 苦b文艺片和重口味的
<jusss> pudge: 今天晚上下载promised land
<pudge> jusss: 天天向上这种娱乐节目更适合我，看电影好累。。
<jusss> pudge: 在快播上看了个开头，我就知道是个好电影，然后果断关掉了快播，下载了1080p的种子，今天晚上下，好电影需要好质量
<imtxc> notify-send "test" "test"
<pudge> jusss: 。。去电影院啊
<jusss> pudge: ...从不看综艺节目
<jusss> pudge: 没钱
<pudge> jusss: 找妹子一起去啊，然后说没带钱包
<jusss> pudge: 而且电影院不放我喜欢的
<jusss> pudge: 电影院没啥好电影呀，关键，这是天朝又不是法国
<jusss> pudge: 法国片就看过一部the dreamer，好像是这个名字，eva green在里面，
<jusss> pudge: 法国片真热情
<imtxc> notify-send 怎么不起作用了。。。
<pudge> jusss: 几乎不看法国电影，完全看不懂，就看过几部sb点的，你丫闭嘴，taxi之类的
<imtxc> 升级之后好多问题。。。。
<pudge> imtxc: 升级之后要改config啊
<jusss> pudge: 嗯
<pudge> imtxc: 很多接口变了
<imtxc> pudge: 不是 awesome 的，是 debian 的，dist-upgrade 之后好多软件没给我自动装上。。。。
<jusss> pudge: 看过午夜巴黎，
<jusss> pudge: 挺好的，
<pudge> imtxc: 。。还有这回事？
<zkl> ?
<pudge> jusss: 我们最多就看看法语版笑傲江湖， 来练习一下语言。。
<jusss> pudge: 哦，据说在法国，英语不是很受欢迎？
<pudge> jusss: 恩，接受程度没国内这么高
<jusss> pudge: 据说在法国任何语言都能被接受，但唯独不是英语，
<pudge> jusss: 都能说，但是就是不说，偶尔说说也是法语发音，没练过真听不懂
<jusss> pudge: 那你在哪说汉语没
<jusss> pudge: 他们没认为你是日本人或韩国人之类的吧
<pudge> jusss: 还行吧，主要是西班牙语意大利语和法语太像了，不用学也能懂一点
<pudge> pudge: 谁管你事哪里人，只会说你是亚洲人
<jusss> pudge: 在哪随地小便被逮到，你就说你是日本人
<lqi> 就跟我们把巴基斯坦斯里兰卡的都说成是印度人一样...
<pudge> jusss: 。。。你想多了，这里的人经常随地小便的。
<jusss> pudge: 那真好，我也想去随地小便
<pudge> jusss: 巴黎还好点，也就那些流浪汉经常在地铁通道小便， 其他城市，路边老有人尿急了就停车下来尿一泡
<imtxc> pudge: 你用的 sid 么
<pudge> imtxc: 恩
<imtxc> pudge: 你的 notify-send 是多少版本的，我的0.7.5.2 好像有问题
<pudge> imtxc: 啥是notify-send。。没用过。。
<jusss> pudge: 我这个蛋疼的主板，装别的系统，会不会跟debian一样蛋疼
<Helcrops_> 诶要。多天不见。这里热度不见涨啊。uk不给力？
<jusss> Helcrops_: uk是啥
<pudge> jusss: 一样，跟系统无关，只是bootloader的问题
<jusss> pudge: 这个蛋疼的efi，我又没办法
<pudge> jusss: 上次不是给你发了个连接怎么在efi上装启动器么
<jusss> pudge: 那个elilo?
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 在Xen(XenSerer)的VM上装ubuntu server 10.04和12.04,似乎有问题,如何修复? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443496 在Xen(XenSerer)的VM上装ubuntu server 10.04和12.04,似乎有问题,如何修复? 因为新建VM时要选择种类,最开始选择ubuntu 10.04,但安装不了..之后选择other才可以启动起来.. 但安装过程
<^k^> 中有几个位置都是卡住很久..所以我就自己按了几下回车,才继续执行安 …
<pudge> jusss: 去试试啊
<jusss> pudge: 又变成砖了，就麻烦了
<Helcrops_> ubuntukylin?
<pudge> jusss: 麻烦啥，一张windows光盘就弄回来了
<jusss> pudge: 我可不想再苦b的去重装win
<jusss> pudge: 关键是我没win光盘
<jusss> pudge: 这个机器的驱动不是通用的
<jusss> pudge: 得装厂家给的驱动，我又没带那张盘
<jusss> pudge: 我觉得我快绝望了，
<jusss> pudge: 长的不好看，家里没钱，又不聪明，没女朋友，
<pudge> jusss: 就用windows，挺好的，没有特殊需求，折腾linux干嘛，浪费时间啊
<jusss> pudge: 考试又挂科了，又没一技之长，又快毕业了
<pudge> jusss: 。。。没钱就想办法赚，只能靠这个来弥补了
<jusss> pudge: 毕业后又怕找不到工作
<ecbeuro> roylez: microcai 
<jusss> pudge: 整天浑浑噩噩的，都不知道昨天干了啥
<ecbeuro> jusss: 睡觉谁过头了把？
<ecbeuro> 睡过头了把
<jusss> pudge: 啥也记不住，连昨天做了什么都记不住，整天浑浑噩噩的
<jusss> ecbeuro: 没
<ecbeuro> 牛头
<ecbeuro> iMadper|NiuTou: 牛头
<iMadper|NiuTou> ecbeuro: ?
<freeflying> 全幅微单有不
<freeflying> iMadper|NiuTou, ^^
<ecbeuro> LOL
<pudge> jusss: 少熬夜，少让自己处于无聊中，大脑经常保持运转状态，
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  20:35 
<iMadper|NiuTou> freeflying: no idea....
 * iMadper|NiuTou fxxk, fcitx doesn't work!
<imtxc> ok
<pudge> jusss: 人长期处于无聊状态会这样的，记忆力会衰退，
<jusss> pudge: 不知道该运转什么，我就感觉自己现在像已经40岁了
<jusss> pudge: 什么都开始衰退
<imtxc> pudge: 果然是升级之后没给我把 notification-daemon 重新安装的缘故
<pudge> jusss: 。。多想想怎么赚钱，
<iMadper|NiuTou> freeflying: is apsc ok?
<pudge> jusss: 不要老被动着，等着毕业，等着找工作，等着发工资，等着结婚，等着生孩子，等着死。。
<pudge> jusss: 主动点啊，
<jusss> pudge: 嗯
<freeflying> iMadper|NiuTou, 不知道啊
<pudge> imtxc: 这玩意事干嘛用的，我就没装
<freeflying> iMadper|NiuTou, 其实是想要个微单
<freeflying> iMadper|NiuTou, 会比较方便，要是能有全幅全更好了
<imtxc> pudge: 提示消息用的啊。。。 irc 消息什么的 
<imtxc> pudge: 弹出来提示框
<pudge> imtxc: 好吧。。我不用。
<iMadper|NiuTou> freeflying: I don't want to talk it with you. Just because I don't know the english word for "hua fu"
<jusss> pudge: 再也没有以前那种因为某个概念而纠结好几天的事情，好怀念，那种因问题而纠结的时候呀，现在遇到问题都直接忽略
<jusss> pudge: 我才22，都感觉自己整天浑浑噩噩
<pudge> jus
<pudge> jusss: 不想思考的习惯，人懒了，事这样的
<pudge> jusss: 没找到自己的兴趣点
<freeflying> iMadper|NiuTou, full frame
<jusss> pudge: 嗯
<jusss> pudge: 找点事情干
<jusss> pudge: 不知道该做点啥
<pudge> jusss: 别故意去找，找不到的，坚持不了几天
<pudge> jusss: 讲究缘分，
<jusss> pudge: 现在这个efi可以作
<jusss> pudge: 还有loop device /dev下那些设备的概念之类的
<jusss> pudge: 我把U盘格式成ext3了
<pudge> jusss: ？没看懂。
<jusss> pudge: 我可以现在看看那个苦b的efi启动
<eexpress> 居然不在
<jusss> 针孔旅社看了一部，感觉太sb了，人皮客栈看了3部，第三部太差了，电据惊魂看了7部，只感觉第3部很好，其它一般，异次元杀阵cube看了3部，第一部和第三部都不错，第二部太扯了，
<iMadper|NiuTou> freeflying: http://d.hiphotos.baidu.com/zhidao/wh%3D600%2C800/sign=f63ee01d51da81cb4eb38bcb6256fc2e/f11f3a292df5e0fec27581e85c6034a85fdf72ed.jpg
<iMadper|NiuTou> freeflying: micro ingle-lens reflex camera with apsc frame is enough. 
<freeflying> iMadper|NiuTou, 有啥推荐的
<iMadper|NiuTou> freeflying: I'm not expert on camera... I like the GF3,
<iMadper|NiuTou> freeflying: if you need a apsc frame camera. Nex-5rl is a good choice. 
 * iMadper|NiuTou 
 * iMadper|NiuTou i'll fix my fcitx first.
<iMadper> 终于好了....
<iMadper> freeflying: 候总, 那个 freeflyi1g 是你不?
<freeflying> iMadper, 是的
<iMadper> freeflying: ... 其实, 我觉得, 微单拿来玩玩, 对焦快, 弱光拍摄好一些, 就够了
<freeflying> iMadper, http://www.chiphell.com/thread-764170-1-1.html
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 【首发】RICOH The New GR 开箱，Be Your Eyes。。。【已更新样张】 - 器材展示和评测 - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台 - Powered by Discuz!
<iMadper> freeflying: 美国是 799.95美金（人民币4949块2毛7）   略贵?
<iMadper> freeflying: 你想海淘?
<iMadper> freeflying: http://item.jd.com/502580.html   其实, 我真心觉得这个就够了...
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 【松下GF3WGK】松下（Panasonic） GF3WGK 微型单电双头套机 黑色（14mm/F2.5）/（14mm-42mm）【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<imtxc> freeflying: 买相机？
 * iMadper 摄影穷三代, 单反毁一生.
<freeflying> imtxc, 有啥建议
<imtxc> farfatfay: http://item.jd.com/829922.html 看起来挺文艺的这种挺好嘛
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 【富士X100S】富士（FUJIFILM） FinePix X100S 旁轴数码相机 银色【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<farfatfay> imtxc 好贵
<iMadper> imtxc: 你丫跟谁说呢?
<imtxc> iMadper: 刚看到说偏了。。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 以前记得看过一个4k左右的便携单反 想不起来了
<iMadper> imtxc: 其实, gf5就很好了
<iMadper> imtxc: 2k5的样子
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu13.04连不上校园网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443497 尴尬了，装了个ubuntu上不了网，学校网是用dr.com客户端，可是没有linux版本的客户端。情何以堪啊！求大神们帮忙啊。。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xzjhsyily — 2013-06-06 21:12
<ptbsare> ^k^, 这个怎么解决的
<^k^> ptbsare, 实践。  21:27 
<ptbsare> dr.com ubuntu上网
<alvin_rxg> Title: Find A Doctor by Health insurance. Read Doctor Reviews | Doctor.com (@ doctor.com *FROM* dr.com)
<ptbsare> ^k^, 有dr.com的deb 包没
<^k^> ptbsare, 该网页地址的感谢。  21:28 
<freeflying>  imtxc 8k多，太贵了
<iMadper> freeflying: gf5吧...  
<ghking> 各位，今天是值得纪念的一天
<iMadper> ghking: 说
<ghking> 我把win7, centos，backtrack一起干掉了
<ghking> 现在是纯debian7
<ghking> 哈哈
<freeflying> iMadper, 松下的？
<iMadper> freeflying: 对, 优点就是, 便宜, 对焦快! 特别快!
<iMadper> freeflying: 偷拍方便
<iMadper> freeflying: 不, 我是说抓拍
<ghking> 不过我有个问题，为什么我每次调整了硬盘分区后都要重新安装grub
<freeflying> iMadper, 变种很多
<iMadper> freeflying: 不同的镜头搭配而已
<freeflying> iMadper, http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Delectronics&field-keywords=gf5&rh=n%3A172282%2Ck%3Agf5
<iMadper> freeflying: http://search.jd.com/Search?keyword=gf5&enc=utf-8&suggest=0&area=1  京东喽, 我看区别就是颜色和配的镜头的区别
<ghking> 为什么我每次都要“update-grub” 然后“grub-install /dev/sda”,硬盘的mbr只有一个扇区，这样万一坏了呢
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Amazon.com: gf5: Electronics
<iMadper> ghking: 你可以不放在那里
<iMadper> ghking: 或者, 改用uefi
<ghking> iMadper 不想折腾uefi了，
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 弱弱地问一下 有一个公网的ip怎样联机虚拟机里面的电脑 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443498 我最近在学xen，其实就算在virtualbox 我也很不明白。 我实体机上有一个公网ip，但是不知道有什么办法可以和实体机里面的虚拟机连接。 实体机是装ubuntu server 用xen装了个xp。 求解决
<^k^> 方案！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 huoteihj — 2013-06-06 21:35
<blade> 手机装ubuntu的原理是啥
<blade> 为什么能用脚本启动，不用关机重启
<weicheng> 弱弱问下  有谁知道怎么双系统加域的经验 能不能 分享下 
<Meowoo> alpha080 亲家好
<abinex> 额
<abinex> roylez早
<roylez_> abinex: 渣
<abinex> 完全重装系统了
<abinex> 那个abinez没有了
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> roylez 扎西
<roylez_> abinex: 不记密码，渣渣
<alpha080> = =
<abinex> 额
<abinex> 硬盘挂了
<abinex> 现在用个密码管理器来管理密码
<abinex> 密码太多了
<abinex> 一票密码
<abinex> roylez 你不如也改和我一样的吧 roylex
<abinex> roylex
<abinex> LOL
<^k^> abinex:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行请贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<pudge> ban
<abinex> pudge: 额
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 今天自动更新了一下系统，悲剧了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443501 今天自动更新了一下系统，升级完成重启系统后alt-tab等操作反应很慢，升级的文件见下图 1.png 2.png 3.png 4.png 5.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 wcmcool — 2013-06-06 22:35
<jusss> pudge: 我找到efi的安装教程了
<pudge> jusss: 恭喜
<jusss> pudge: http://bbs.pcbeta.com/viewthread-956396-1-1.html
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ EFI引导-硬盘（U盘）安装win7 64位【2012-06-16更新】-远景-Windows7,Windows8,旗舰版,系统下载,主题
<jusss> pudge: 这个sb的主板
<jusss> pudge: 需要一个efi shell.zip 和bootmgfw.efi
<jusss> pudge: 这两个东西是通用的吗？不分引导啥系统吧
<pudge> jusss: 你这个周末的作业
<pudge> jusss: 不分，这个跟系统无关
<jusss> pudge: 再变砖咋办，而且我还不知道我的硬盘是mbr还是gpt
<jusss> pudge: 而且人家是win7教程，又不是linux教程，而且硬盘格式那还不清楚
<pudge> jusss: 一样的啊，别把那个efi的盘格式化就行而来
<jusss> pudge: 可以双系统？
<jusss> pudge: 而且上面说如果用gpt的话可能格式硬盘，那我的win7有没了
<pudge> jusss: 没了就没了
<jusss> pudge: ...
<jusss> pudge: 可以efi + mbr吗？
<jusss> pudge: 据说可以bios + gpt
<jusss> pudge: 如果只能efi+gpt,而我的又是mbr,那我的win7就没了，还有这样装的话，debian会把grub写哪
<iMadper> jusss: efi + msdos 分区表是可以的. 
<iMadper> jusss: mbr只是你的第一个扇区而已. 你概念不清, 回去重新学去.
<jusss> iMadper: 哦
<jusss> iMadper: 用efi那种方式安装，grub会把自己写到哪
<iMadper> jusss: 用efi, 就不用grub了
<iMadper> jusss: efi自己就可以启动了. 在固件里就有启动所需的信息了
<iMadper> jusss: 不过, 你也可以在efi下还用grub. 
<iMadper> jusss: 看你喜好了.
<jusss> iMadper: 那用iso安装，它能智能的分析出不安装grub吗？
<iMadper> jusss: 你自己分析呀!
<iMadper> jusss: 装什么不是你自己选吗?!
<jusss> iMadper: 可是上次用iso装，grub根本就没提示我，就自己安装了
<iMadper> jusss: 别用渣渣发行版
<jusss> iMadper: 哦
<freeflying> 那是uefi
<freeflying> 不是efi
<iMadper> 恩, uefi
<jusss> ？
<freeflying> 装有困难吗
<jusss> 从lauch from a filesystem device那个是uefi 还是efi ?
<freeflying> 我禁用了security boot 久好了
<freeflying> å°±
<jusss> 我分不清
<jusss> 我的ami主板没security boot好像
<freeflying> 那你还纠结啥啊
<jusss> 在boot选项里页没efi boot
<jusss> 只有在exit选项里有lauch from a filesystem device,这个是efi?
<jusss> 还是uefi?这两个有啥区别
<pudge> iMadper: 尼玛，debian什么时候成了渣渣发行版了
<pudge> jusss: 那图上不是有么，照着做啊
<jusss> pudge: 嗯
<jusss> pudge: 那个bootmgfw.efi能自动引导linux?
<jusss> pudge: 还有debian的iso能选择不安装grub?上次变砖，grub根本就没提示我就自己安装上了，而且还没说安装在了哪
<pudge> jusss: 你就把他当成grub就行了，啥都能引导
<pudge> jusss: 可以选择不装grub啊，然后跟引导windows一样，用efi shell指定系统安装的盘
<jusss> pudge: 可是上次没提示我就直接装上grub了。。
<Meowoo> knownbad 在么
<pudge> jusss: 会提示的，你按太快了，每次都会提啊就是在哪里安装grub
<jusss> pudge: wheezy就没提
<jusss> pudge: 而且还没了lilo
<jusss> pudge: squeeze有提示
<jusss> pudge: 而且如果我按照那种方式装完了系统，然后开机后，会默认进哪个系统，还是会给提示
<knownbad> 他妈的喵乌。
<jusss> pudge: 好像可以在bios里设置启动先后？
<knownbad> 听起来像我前女友。
<Meowoo> 怎么了
<Meowoo> 额
<lainme> reset
<lainme> 错了。。
<Meowoo> 就一个问题额
<knownbad> Meowoo: 怎么了？
<Meowoo> 通过的预算维持不了游戏的运行，我能否决么
<knownbad> 你榜眼做的如何了？
<knownbad> 可以啊，要不得凑钱或是借钱。
<knownbad> 发行公债就是。
<Meowoo> 游戏的运行，议会才有权决定游戏收多少费用。我先做预算，然后议会审议，通过后按通过的计算收费。问题是通过的无法维持游戏运作。我否决然后让他们复议
<knownbad> 公债就是跟人民借钱。
<Meowoo> 但具体到游戏中呢
<knownbad> 不是一个问题而已吗？
<Meowoo> 是一个问题额，我有权否决议会通过的预算案
<knownbad> 你是谁呢？
<Meowoo> 是否有权...就这个问题
<knownbad> 最高决定权应该是最高法院。
<Meowoo> 酱紫说我的游戏还得弄个最高法院罗
<Meowoo> 我的想法是，在游戏中审议现实政府的预算，倒不如让他决定这个游戏运行的运算。
<Meowoo> 在讨论预算的时候，我这一方当政府看
<Meowoo> 让议会审议游戏运行的预算。
<Meowoo> 让玩家决定游戏收多少钱
<knownbad> 比如如果有个总预算不得透支的法你就不能。
<knownbad> 要透支就得修改法，修改法就可能受到挑战。
<Meowoo> 额，但能不能否决让议会复议，因为我看过美国总统可以否决国会通过的，除非国会再以2/3通过，总统就必须执行。我想以此有个再讨论的机会。
<knownbad> 美国现在就受到预算法的限制。  联邦开支正被自动砍着。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 一来我想严格按预算执行，就是不能借钱，二来，如果议会太狠，使游戏无法运行，至少有一次否决的机会。
<knownbad> 有些地方得看宪法。  有冲突时得解释宪法。
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> 比如限制抗议就和第一言论自由冲突。
<knownbad> 所以中国的宪法是。。。。山寨？
<peilin> 我的巴法络入门级路由器设置了DMZ主机或端口转发都不行.具体表现就是ssh,和主机网页都只能在lan的ip上工作. 用wan地址不行的
<knownbad> 议会可以尽情的立法，但不能违背宪法。
<knownbad> 可能是ISP封了。
<peilin> 我的ssh配置文件 host 是* 号的,没有限制.
<knownbad> 如果确定你的路由没问题可能就是ISP了。
<peilin> 他会封掉所有的端口?
<peilin> 80端口也试过
<knownbad> 服务区端口。
<knownbad> 服务器。
<Meowoo> knownbad 我踢掉了电源线了
<peilin> 以前我用那个老有线路由的时候可以用外网IP  ssh远程登录的呢 . 应该不是ISP的问题
<knownbad> 漂亮。
<knownbad> (08:43:10 AM) knownbad: 比如限制抗议就和第一言论自由冲突。
<knownbad> (08:43:32 AM) knownbad: 所以中国的宪法是。。。。山寨？
<knownbad> 刚刚发的。
<Meowoo> 额
<peilin> 后面换了路由, 好像就没法登录了......
<knownbad> 那你还说路由没问题。
<peilin> iptables我也看了, 没有任何规则, 是不设防的说
<Meowoo> knownbad 算了，仙子说不明白，过两天，给你完整的
<peilin> 我怀疑路由问题, 有办法确定它吗, 是不是换个路由试下
<Meowoo> 算了，还是我先想好先再问
<zaixiaoyu>  /join #linuxbar 
<knownbad> 是啊。
<Meowoo> 我决定买上网本了
<knownbad> 把想法写下然后连线看看。
<knownbad> 画逻辑图。
<Meowoo> 有呢，有10页纸。
<Meowoo> 还没写好，快了
<knownbad> 反正买了后别后悔。
<Meowoo> 没事，等有钱给孩子玩
<Meowoo> 暂时先用着。以后买台机，台机有得习惯
<Meowoo> 有=>用
<knownbad> 随你。
<Meowoo> :)
<Meowoo> 我去拜拜阿翁姐
<knownbad> 笔记本总是比台式机慢些。
<knownbad> 阿弥托佛。
<Meowoo> 额，不是笔记本，是上网本，1700多得宏基
<Meowoo> 阿翁死的早，永保年轻，所以还是姐
<Meowoo> 10寸屏幕，看阿翁应该很爽
<knownbad> 耐心点让她先湿了。
<Meowoo> ............................
<Meowoo> 好色额。
<Meowoo> 我去看翁姐了
<knownbad> 呵呵，说笑罢了。
<knownbad> Adios.
<Pocket> ls
<Meowoo> 拜完阿翁，出来透透气
<knownbad> 放个屁
<Meowoo> ...
<Meowoo> 我得去洗个澡
<Meowoo> 那边也很热吧
<Meowoo> 老外是不是都是早上洗澡的
<knownbad> 十点过后不热。  我是早上洗
<Meowoo> 额，貌似老外的习惯不同。以前有次我早上洗澡，老爸说我是鬼佬
<knownbad> 我习惯了。
<knownbad> 等等回来。
<Meowoo> 妈的，我听到以前那个公猫的声音了
<Meowoo> 不知道过了一年它还记得women
<Meowoo> 我么
<Meowoo> 我去抓他回来
<knownbad> 啥？
<Meowoo> 又不叫了
<Meowoo> ubuntu 是不是有专门的版本的
<Meowoo> 专门的笔记本版本
<knownbad> 是。
<Meowoo> 我机器连 chrome 也跑不动
<Meowoo> atom 1.6G的cpu,2G内存能跑ubuntu么
<Meowoo> 核心显卡，貌似是 intel 的
<Meowoo> 核心显卡和内置显卡是不是一个东西
<knownbad> 那你还玩什么游戏？
<knownbad> 直接跑Windows
<Meowoo> 他可以跑win7额
<knownbad> 装插屁。
<Meowoo> 跑windows可以玩游戏？‘
<Meowoo> 现在不想着玩游戏了，先顶着用，最多装个老游戏
<knownbad> 不知道，看你玩啥。
<Meowoo> 不玩暗黑3了，玩暗黑2
<Meowoo> 我儿子现在玩暗黑2
<Meowoo> 还玩 太阁V
<knownbad> 我第一次听老婆说XP是笑翻了。。。明明是插屁
<Meowoo> 那上网本预装的是 linux 额，但不知道是啥linux
<Meowoo> 呵呵
<knownbad> 不能玩暗黑吧？
<Meowoo> 我这叫 交叉屁
<Meowoo> 可以啊，我现在这破机器也能玩 暗黑2
<Meowoo> linux wine 可以运行暗黑2
<knownbad> 在Atom上不给力吧？
<Meowoo> 这上网本应该玩暗黑3，我想是不可能了
<Meowoo> 那我不知道，那么老得应该可以吧，要不就玩 太阁V 算了
<Meowoo> 没有专门的笔记本的 ubuntu ，有桌面，有手机，有平板
<Meowoo> 貌似笔记本和桌面合并了
<knownbad> 我觉得别买
<Meowoo> 以前台机是得desktop是 gnome，笔记本是 unity， 现在桌面也用了 unity，就合并了
<Meowoo> 我现在是顶着用，到时换一个好的台机
<Meowoo> 买了台机，这个就让儿子玩
<Meowoo> 我想能够买台机的话，儿子也该会看毛片了
<knownbad> 好吧。
<Meowoo> 我有用笔记本的需求，如果不是，我组装个台机也500以下
<Meowoo> 找不到ubuntu的系统需求额
<knownbad> 你不也有男人的需求？
<knownbad> 你那公猫让你XP了吧？
<Meowoo> ....................................................................................................................................
<Meowoo> 你老婆还没度假回来么
<Meowoo> 你好饥渴额
<knownbad> 没，老了就软了。
<Meowoo> 哪有
<Meowoo> 我想是软不下来才对吧，用牙签挖挖耳朵就好了
<Meowoo> 谁知道早上起来，搭帐篷，用牙签挖耳朵可以解决的
<Meowoo> 我想这个很少人知道
<knownbad> 你应该去做性行为研究。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 我那个是祖传秘方
<tryit> iMadper, 早啊
<jiero> 早上好，大火们
<knownbad> 打火
<jiero> knownbad: 点篝火，烤火
<Pudge> 麻痹的上了当，升级了3.5,widget都不能用了，操蛋
#ubuntu-cn 2013-06-07
<iMadper> ...
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何同步正在运行的系统到移动硬盘里 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443511 出差不带自用电脑，太重，又不想把移动硬盘拆来拆去的，故有上面的问。 统计信息: 发表于 由 linuxier — 2013-06-07 6:20
<jackness> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs*这个用了之后 还需要getlibs吗？
<jackness> getlibs谁知道什么意思
<jackness> 没人说话吗？
<Pudge> 一个脚本
<Pudge> 下载一些源里面没有的deb
<jackness> 用了前一个命令后 我成功安装了 32位的wineqq
<Pudge> 不要告诉我你为了装adobe air
<jackness> 不是  为了qq2012
<jackness> 还需要安装getlibs吗？
<jackness> adobe air 有什么用？
<jackness> 现在还能上twitter吗
<Pudge> 当我啥都没说过
<jackness> 说吧 我是菜鸟
<jackness> adobe air
<jackness> 不支持linux了
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 在DWM中， EMACS不能放在正确的坐标 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443513 In config.h, there is Code:     static const char *emacs[] = {"emacs", "--geometry", "177x38+0+378", NULL };     { MODKEY, XK_e, spawn, {.v = emacs } } The layout is: Code: { "><>",  NULL } "--geometry"启作用了，但总不能将窗口放于正确的坐
<sjd_zeus> 今天都tmd封了，都为了今天的天之骄子，明天的失业大军做贡献了
<peilin> 唉,新买的巴法络无线路由竟然设置端口转发和DMZ都无效, 换了旧的有线路由就没问题. 不知道是路由的问题还是我不懂设置, 要不要打电话申请技术支持或者售后?
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 多WAN IP NAT问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443527 小弟公司用 ubuntu 12 做 route, 因为有多个WAN IP, 然后 就在 interface里面 直接 eth1:0, eth1:1, 这样直接加了, 但是NAT有点问题, eth1 这个IP NAT 是没问题的, 后面的就不行了, 原来是这样的 iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -d 1.2.3.2 --
<sjd_zeus> peilin: 你可以给官方客服打电话问问撒
<archl> w3c 没有中国layout 风格。
<jackness> 谁送个免费vpn主机啊 ？
<DanielCC> emacs-cn怎么一个人都没有啊
<DanielCC> 这里面有用emacs的么？
<archl> jackness: vpn 有用么，不是都封了
<DanielCC> 没有全封的吧
<archl> 算差不多吧。
<archl> 买个vps算了。
<archl> 非要免费的
<DanielCC> Goagent不能用么？
<DanielCC> 免费的GoAgent算是很不错的了吧。
<oneju> 手机都能上
<DanielCC> irc里面有５毛吗？
 * Pudge 骗我升级到3.5的都不敢出现了么
<DanielCC> pudge是什么？　是游戏吗？
<iMadper> Pudge: 早说了, 不要用awesome, 用stumpwm. 开发都死光了, 一定不用再升级了
<Pudge> iMadper: 那我还用它干蛋
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/235841   候总! 来吃螃蟹!
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 降$50：Lytro 光场相机（拍后对焦） $349.99_Amazon优惠_数码影像_什么值得买
<iMadper> Pudge: 需要的功能都有了呀
<Pudge> iMadper: 生活都没了希望
<Pudge> DanielCC: 一个桌面游戏
<DanielCC> thanks
<iMadper> Pudge: 再需要的东西, 自己写插件呀
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • ubuntu13.04突然无声了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443531 声音那边选项只有假输出，没了其他的 但驱动什么的似乎都在 Code: icelee123@icelee123-acer:~$ lsmod | grep snd snd_hda_codec_hdmi     36913  1 snd_hda_codec_realtek    78399  1 snd_hda_intel          39619  9 snd_hda_codec         136453
<^k^>   3 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel snd_hwdep              …
 * iMadper 想学乐器, 求推荐. 目前看上了布鲁斯口琴
<Pudge> iMadper: 有这时间，不如操作2盘dota
<Pudge> iMadper: 要妹子教你吹箫
<iMadper> Pudge: 我还在ntr中, 哪儿来的妹子?
<archl> iMadper: 。
<Pudge> iMadper: 什么是ntr
<iMadper> archl: 抱抱
<archl> iMadper: 端午不會？
 * archl 抱抱 iMadper 
<iMadper> archl: 暑假都没
<Pudge> ^k^: 什么是ntr
<iMadper> Pudge: 脑瘫人
<^k^> Pudge: define:ntr http://g.cn 解說†. 為日文【寢取】的縮寫; 日文原名為寢取られ（ねとられ）（ne to ra re）→ NTR; 翻 成中文的意思就是你的對象被其它人睡過了; 現在幾乎演變成為橫刀奪愛/強暴等 ...
<archl> iMadper: 。。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。原来如彼
 * Pudge 难怪你平时老带帽子。。
<archl> iMNaoTanRen: 幹些geek式的，調電子樂lol
<iMNaoTanRen> archl: 我要那种能随神带着的..
<archl> iMNaoTanRen: 爲啥電子樂不能隨身帶？有隨身音箱哈~
<archl> iMNaoTanRen: 你的超級本
<iMNaoTanRen> archl: ... 好吧 ....
<iMNaoTanRen> archl: 我更倾向, 演奏乐器
<archl> iMNaoTanRen: 學海無涯苦作舟。
<iMNaoTanRen> archl: 口琴好学不?
<Pudge> iMNaoTanRen: 除了钢琴啥也不会，如何随身带
<archl> iMNaoTanRen: 看你了。
<iMNaoTanRen> Pudge: 放兜兜里
<iMNaoTanRen> archl: 每天半小时而已
<Pudge> iMNaoTanRen: 吹口哨，多方便
 * archl 自己是最爛的，永遠學不會任何樂器。
 * archl 培養不了任何規範化的行爲
 * archl 甚至無法閱讀。
<Pudge> archl: 这是病，要治！
<archl> Pudge: 啊
 * archl 寫字不成行，不成列
<archl> stardiviner: 還在？
<archl> Pudge: 治病？
<archl> Pudge: 是自願的
<stardiviner> 如何查看哪些进程在访问某一个目录？ 比如 lsof -u chris +D Mails/INBOX/new 但是显示出来的结果缺有很多不相关的东西。是不是我命令用错了？
<stardiviner> archl: 在，哈哈
<iMNaoTanRen> shell里面, 遍历文件的每一行, 用啥?
<iMNaoTanRen> for循环怎么写?
<iMNaoTanRen> MeaCulpa: 胖叔. 
<archl> stardiviner:  lsof | grep 
<archl> 不知道哈
 * archl shell都沒一點學好
<iMNaoTanRen> perl/ruby党, 表示用shell压力好大
 * archl 編程一概不通黨，表示什麼都是壓力
<stardiviner> archl: 也去学一点嘛
<archl> stardiviner: 不知道幹什麼用。
<stardiviner> iMNaoTanRen: 命令line或许可以
<iMNaoTanRen> stardiviner: 谢谢, 我已经在尝试另外一个办法了~ 要是失败了, 就用line试试~ thx
<stardiviner> archl: 学习写脚本好处多多啊
<archl> 誰是 w3c 小組的？這麼怠惰，中文排版還沒出個統一文件？
<stardiviner> archl: 你要干啥？
<archl> stardiviner: 我不會告訴你我學vim，立刻就忘記怎麼用了，然後就全忘了
<archl> stardiviner: 因爲沒有要幹嘛。。。所以。。。
<stardiviner> archl: 靠手指肌肉去记忆的嘛，我现在从vim转到emacs，结果老是在vim里用C-g，而不是esc，u
<archl> stardiviner: 沒有那麼多要用代碼表達的習慣嗎。。。
<archl> 。
 * archl 目前還是 基本的文檔編輯器。
<iMNaoTanRen> stardiviner: 我电脑里, 没有line这命令...
<imtxc> roylez_: 最近壁纸质量好差。。。。
<imtxc> iMNaoTanRen: 早  脑瘫人
<iMNaoTanRen> imtxc: 都写了一个小时脚本了
<imtxc> iMNaoTanRen: 让你写perl
<iMNaoTanRen> imtxc: shell. 
<imtxc> ...
<iMNaoTanRen> imtxc: 其实我是ruby拥护者
<iMNaoTanRen> imtxc: perl渣渣. shell渣渣.
<iMNaoTanRen> imtxc: python, shit!!
<imtxc> iMNaoTanRen: 你什么时候用户 ruby 了
<iMNaoTanRen> imtxc: 现在. 看了metaprogramming ruby的上半部分之后
 * iMNaoTanRen iMadper|Coding
<stardiviner> iMNaoTanRen: 怎么查看一个命令是来自哪个软件包的啊？
<iMNaoTanRen> stardiviner: 忘了... 
<iMNaoTanRen> stardiviner: 记不住. 没事, 我不想用太多需要安装的命令~
<iMNaoTanRen> stardiviner: 我自己写循环已经解决了~
<huntxu> iMNaoTanRen: 换nick可耻
<iMNaoTanRen> huntxu: ....
<stardiviner> iMNaoTanRen: 我记得我看过python的逐行遍历，似乎挺简单啊，我学python的时候见过。
<iMNaoTanRen> huntxu: 能认出来吧?
<iMNaoTanRen> stardiviner: perl/ruby/c/c++, 这几个都超级轻松. 问题是, 我不会shell...
<stardiviner> iMNaoTanRen: 。。。。。 shell，可以用for循环什么的用变量递增，然后用这个变量去当作行来读取，不过不知道怎么判断文件EOF
<iMNaoTanRen> stardiviner: for i in `cat filename`
<stardiviner> iMNaoTanRen: 问问#bash里的人吧，里面的人都很牛
<stardiviner> iMNaoTanRen: 我以前也这样用，但是如果文件很大，这样用就不好了。
<stardiviner> iMNaoTanRen: 而且似乎cat出来的结果无法用for来遍历每一行吧？
<iMNaoTanRen> star
<adam8157> iMNaoTanRen: 脑瘫人?
<iMNaoTanRen> stardiviner: 对我的数据来说, 可以. 
<iMNaoTanRen> adam8157: 恩!
<iMNaoTanRen> adam8157: yunfan 给我起得名字, 我觉得挺好
<adam8157> ..
<iMNaoTanRen> yunfan: 谢谢你
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 问一个很菜的问题，大家快来看 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443537 用fdisk新建了一个分区，用ext4格式化后就显示在了设备上而且能打开，但我想和装系统的时候把分区挂载到/home一样，给它设置一个挂载点，让设备中不显示这个分区，而且不能卸载它，要怎么做？我在fstab里改了
<^k^> 并保存了还是不行，是不是改的不对？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ihun — …
<stardiviner> iMNaoTanRen: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/001
<^k^> stardiviner ⇪ t: BashFAQ/001 - Greg's Wiki
<iMNaoTanRen> stardiviner: 多谢, 我看看
<iMNaoTanRen> adam8157: for low high in 12 32    这个伪代码, 能翻译成shell吗?
<iMNaoTanRen> adam8157: 一次赋值两个
<huntxu> iMNaoTanRen: 这啥意思？
<adam8157> iMNaoTanRen: low=12; high=32
<iMNaoTanRen> adam8157: 不是, 我要 for i, j in `cat filename`
<adam8157> iMNaoTanRen: readline, 然后cut取出来赋值咯
<huntxu> iMNaoTanRen: shell渣
<iMNaoTanRen> adam8157: ... ...
<iMNaoTanRen> huntxu: 我是shell渣呀, 你来?
<huntxu> iMNaoTanRen: 我又不知道你想干嘛
<adam8157> iMNaoTanRen: shell这种级别想那么多奇淫巧计干啥, 用多了奇怪特性反而写不好shell
<iMNaoTanRen> huntxu: ... ... 明显 adam8157 明白了
<adam8157> iMNaoTanRen: 他是说shell 渣, 不是说你是"shell渣"
<huntxu> iMNaoTanRen: 鬼知道你的文件一行多少个
<iMNaoTanRen> adam8157: 哦, 你又明白了
<iMNaoTanRen> huntxu: 我也不知道...
<huntxu> adam8157: 我说他是shell渣
<adam8157> lol
<iMNaoTanRen> adam8157: 看来你没明白....
 * adam8157 等雨小点去公司
<roylez_> adam8157: 一样
<huntxu> roylez_: 电车上班壕
<adam8157> roylez_: 魔都也下雨了?
<iMNaoTanRen> adam8157: readline怎么用?
<roylez_> adam8157: 是啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 走路上班壕
<roylez_> imtxc: 嫌壁纸差，是你狗眼已经升级了
<adam8157> iMNaoTanRen:  while read line do blah done < file
<roylez_> adam8157: 汤都变稀了
<iMNaoTanRen> adam8157: gaoji蛋!
<adam8157> roylez_: 赶紧喝
<adam8157> iMNaoTanRen:  while read line; do; echo $line; done < file
<adam8157> iMNaoTanRen: 这个容易懂些
<stardiviner> 如何查看哪些进程在访问某一个目录？ 比如 lsof -u chris +D Mails/INBOX/new 但是显示出来的结果缺有很多不相关的东西。是不是我命令用错了？
<iMNaoTanRen> adam8157: :-)
<jackness> cd至local目录下，终端执行  python proxy.py
<jackness> 这个怎么弄啊 根本没有local目录啊
<jackness> 关于goagent的设置的那个
<roylez_> jackness: 你下载到哪里了啊
<jackness> 你是问goagent文件夹吗？
<roylez_> jackness: 你的 id，总让我想起 jackass 这个词
<roylez_> jackness: 对
<jackness> 在主文件夹
<roylez_> jackness: 解压缩了没？
<jackness> 解了
<roylez_> jackness: 那就应该有 local ...
<roylez_> jackness: local  README  server
<jackness> 你是说解压缩之后的文件夹里面的文件夹啊
<jackness> 我看下
<jackness> 哦 明白了 找到了
<jackness> 谢谢了
<jackness> CRITICAL - [Jun  7 10:55:17] please edit /home/acer/goagent/local/proxy.ini to add your appid to [gae] !
<jackness> 额 这个问题怎么解决啊
<roylez_> jackness: 自己去开 app engine 的账号，上传 server 程序
<jackness> 恩 发现了 弄上去了 
<stardiviner> 求指教啊。。。 如何查看哪些进程在访问某一个目录？ 比如 lsof -u chris +D Mails/INBOX/new 但是显示出来的结果缺有很多不相关的东西。是不是我命令用错了？
<jackness> 为什么我老是出问题 WARNING - [Jun  7 11:00:37] install root certificate failed, Please run as administrator/root/sudo
<jackness> 怎么权限又不够了
<jackness> 哈哈哈  成功了
<imtxc> roylez_: 妹哦。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 雨停了
<imtxc> ee 呢
<adam8157> imtxc: en
<yunfan> iMNaoTanRen: 你要这么听哥的话 不如把大小换成全小写 并且用-连接 
<adam8157> yunfan: 讨伐"-", "_"才是正道
<yunfan> adam8157: 奉劝你不要在shift的邪路上越走越远
<imtxc> 「_」 党异端
 * yunfan 任教主万岁 打倒东方奸贼
<imtxc> yunfan: +65535
<jackness> 如何使用终端命令直接运行goagent-gtk.py啊？
<imtxc> adam8157: 你检查新邮件用的 https://mail.google.com/mail/feed/atom ？
<adam8157> imtxc: no
<imtxc> adam8157: 那用什么 
<adam8157> imtxc: http://adam8157.info/blog/2010/05/mutt-filter-notify/
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 利用mutt的filter实现新邮件提醒 - Adam's
<yunfan> adam8157: fetchmail本身不就可以
<imtxc> adam8157: 这样那你的 offlineimap 同步的频率不是就得更快么
<roylez_> yunfan: inotify也可以
<yunfan> http://www.aqee.net/upside-down-ternet/
<yunfan> roylez_: server上就2了
<yunfan> 我还记得啊蛋给我那个 irssi配置就用notify发
<yunfan> 不过有tmux 可以在status bar上接收显示
<imtxc> yunfan: tmux 新邮件提示？ 用的是 atom 那个么还是？
<roylez_> jackness: 问 yunfan imtxc iMadper 和诸多基佬
<iMadper> roylez: ... 主席, 我是喜欢妹子的
<yunfan> 什么atom?
<imtxc> roylez: 妹子++
<yunfan> fetchmail -d30 这样啊 没有魔法的 imtxc 
<imtxc> yunfan: 哦 我没有 fetchmail
<iMadper> 密.....封.....线.....内.....不.....要.....答.....题
<yunfan> imtxc: 那前途不会很大
<imtxc> yunfan: .......................
<imtxc> jackness: 不要 msg
<imtxc> jackness: 除非你是给我发妹子的果照
<jackness> 那个问题怎么解决啊？
<iMadper> imtxc: 没事, 我就是看你说不要 /msg, 所以我就msg你一下
<jackness> 我是按照教程做的啊
<imtxc> jackness: 什么问题
<iMadper> yunfan: 对元编程有兴趣吗?
<yunfan> iMadper: 一直就有啊 不然你以为我为毛要学lisp家族语言呢
<jackness> 就是用goagent代理的问题啊
<yunfan> 当然 forth也有meta programming 就是低级点而已
<iMadper> douban不能访问了?
<jackness> 怎么是错误98 地址已使用呢
<yunfan> 也许是我道行不够 我看forth大佬那些代码生成的html也很漂亮
<iMadper> yunfan: forth... 还没接触过...
<yunfan> jackness: 这个错误很像绑定端口失败
<jackness> 那该怎么弄呢？
<yunfan> iMadper: 可以接触下 forth超简单 就算你拿来没用 也没啥损失 顶多一个月你就可以完全掌握
<yunfan> iMadper: 不过你刚才说元编程 似乎有啥好处要关照我
<iMadper> jackness: 你指定了一个, 已经占用的端口
<iMadper> yunfan: 不是, 我最近在看, 觉得挺有意思, 就问问你. 
<peilin> 巴法络的技术支持真是垃圾啊, 只会照本宣科, 明明是他的路由器问题(我换一个路由器就行了),他就只能反反复地跟你说设置. 问题是设置好了却没有生效
<iMadper> yunfan: 我自己都没好处... 咋个关照你...
<yunfan> iMadper: 说白了就是写代码生成代码
<iMadper> yunfan: 恩, 是呀. 
<yunfan> iMadper: 我以为你headcount
<jackness> 不是appid是我自己gmail设置的啊
<iMadper> yunfan: 蛤蛤~ 怎么可能...
<jackness> 怎么会已占用呢
<yunfan> iMadper: 其实compiler就是个meta programming的domain specific应用
<iMadper> jackness: 是port! 跟你gmail没关系...
<yunfan> 只不过编译器写好就固定了 不如一般的meta programming灵活 
<iMadper> yunfan: 不了解 compiler
<jackness> 那我该怎么办  我刚接触两天 说简单点 要换port吗？
<yunfan> iMadper: 哦 没养过猪总吃过猪肉吧 gcc你没用过？
<peilin> 端口转发都没法用,气死老子了,卖什么路由器,回家卖红薯得了
<iMadper> 用过.
<yunfan> iMadper: 那不就是了 你看你用c不就是 写你的c 生成汇编么
<iMadper> yunfan: 恩, 这倒是. 
<yunfan> iMadper: 只不过c语法固定 你不好自由发挥而已 但是gcc也给你开了个inline asm的口
<iMadper> yunfan: inline asm... 只看过, 没用过
<yunfan> iMadper: forth就不一样 他是动态扩展编译器的 你可以一边运行一边改生成规则 还可以覆盖之前的
<yunfan> lisp也可以 不过是另外一种思路
<iMadper> yunfan: 不学forth了... 用到的机会少... 现在弄一下ruby
<yunfan> iMadper: 这类语言都叫 concatenative language 
<yunfan> iMadper: 那你搞lisp是一样的 
<yunfan> 我就打算用lisp生成各种目标代码 免得手写痛苦
<iMadper> yunfan: 恩, 是跟lisp一样的. 不过, ruby稍微好混饭吃.
<jackness> 谁教教我啊
<jackness> 怎么把goagent
<jackness> 搞上去
<yunfan> iMadper: 我说的是你已经掌握了一些吃饭的语言之后的事
<iMadper> jackness: 我从来都是买收费的服务的.  不用那东西
<iMadper> yunfan: 恩. 
<jackness> 哦
<jackness> 可惜我没收入
<yunfan> iMadper: 你如果要do meta programming 首先要熟悉 target lang嘛
<yunfan> 不然你生成个毛啊
<iMadper> jackness: 我也没. 一个月一根冰棍钱
<yunfan> 没收入还活着 好奇怪
<iMadper> yunfan: 目标语言/源语言 都是ruby
<iMadper> yunfan: 天天去蹭饭? ~~
<yunfan> http://blog.est.im/post/52208974400  这个不错
<alvin_rxg> Title: 家用S波段雷达来了！基于wifi路由器 - est's blog (@ est.im)
<yunfan> iMadper: 你用 ruby去生成ruby工程量有点大 虽然跟ruby平级的py有个 pypy
<iMadper> yunfan: 用ruby生成ruby代码而已呀. 
<yunfan> 但是你要考虑得是你随手就可以写的 而不是import一个十几mb的东西
<iMadper> yunfan: 针对特定工作那种
<iMadper> yunfan: 我就是随手写呀. 
<yunfan> iMadper: goodluck and best wish :]
<iMadper> yunfan: 用metaprogramming消除重复代码而已现在
<iMadper> yunfan: :-)
<yunfan> iMadper: python的我就知道 有ast操作的 
<iMadper> yunfan: ruby的宏..
 * iMadper 口琴好学吗?
<yunfan> python有个macro的库 最近发的
<yunfan> iMadper: 很好学 我是小学五年级学的 现在还会
<yunfan> 不过有许多技法没人指导 没学会
<iMadper> yunfan: 那我买一个来玩玩
<roylez> iMadper: 你要学口活？
<yunfan> iMadper: 可以考虑买个大一点的  以里面能塞单片机较宜
<iMadper> yunfan: 我想要小的, 10孔那种
<yunfan> iMadper: 不知道你学这个的目的  如果想靠这个泡妞 不建议 口琴音域不行
<iMadper> yunfan: 拿着玩~
<yunfan> iMadper: 那可以 泰坦尼克号那个吹出来毫无压力
<iMadper> yunfan: 我天空之城就够了
<yunfan> 那就要看曲子了 如果连着吹或者连着吸 那就铁定不行
<yunfan> 口琴就这点挫
<iMadper> yunfan: 肺活量上千万就行了
<iMadper> yunfan: 不换气, 吹完整首~ lol~
<piggybox> iMadper: 需要舌头比较灵活吧
<iMadper> piggybox: 我不知道, 我还没开始呢. 这你得问 yunfan 
<huntxu> iMadper: 上千万能吹黄河颂了
<iMadper> huntxu: 肺里面有涡轮增压
<yunfan> 黄河颂我还真试过
<yunfan> 就是那个风在吼 马在叫那个
<iMadper> https://www.amazon.cn/SUZUKI%E9%93%83%E6%9C%A81072-10%E5%AD%94%E5%B8%83%E9%B2%81%E6%96%AF%E6%BC%94%E5%A5%8F%E5%8F%A3%E7%90%B4C%E8%B0%83/dp/B002N2YKOU/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1370577015&sr=8-15&keywords=%E5%8F%A3%E7%90%B4   怎么样?
<huntxu> 那是其中一part
<yunfan> iMadper: 我的旧口琴也烂了 准备买一个
<yunfan> 额 单孔的不建议
<yunfan> 有那种24孔重音的 是上海国光出的
<yunfan> 文具店可能有
<iMadper> yunfan: 我要小的...
<yunfan> 这就10个孔 我只是担心许多歌曲吹不出来
<iMadper> yunfan: 这个煎蛋一些吧?
<yunfan> iMadper: good luck and best wish
<imtxc> iMadper: 练口活么？
<leemeng0x61> 。。
<leemeng0x61> 踢人？
<kaji331> 我复制~/.config/chromium到新的系统中，为什么chromium不加载我保存的配置啊
<kaji331> 有人知道怎么回事吗？跪求解决
<stardiviner> kaji331: ls -al 检查文件属性，用户所属，
<kaji331> 文件属性检查了，没有问题啊，和自动生成的一样
<kaji331> 还有什么可能么？以前迁移都没有问题的，最近重装就出了，复制.opera都没有问题，opera恢复了所有的东西
<kaji331> firefox和chromium都出问题了，firefox找到原因了，chromium还是不行
<maxupeng> 求救，gnuplot中自然对数的底 e 怎么表示？
<nyfair> maxupeng: 2.718281828
<yunfan> 他要的是notation 不是value
<maxupeng> nyfair，找到了，有个函数expr，谢谢
<nyfair> yunfan: 笨,notation在程序内部不就是value
<maxupeng> nyfair：错了，是exp
<iMadper> nyfair: 也可能是延迟计算. 
<iMadper> nyfair: 存一个表达式.
<maxupeng> 谢谢楼上诸位
<yunfan> nyfair: 打到hardcode
<nyfair> yunfan: 我破解游戏，用到的都是hardcode
<nyfair> https://github.com/nyfair/foo_thbgm
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* nyfair/foo_thbgm · GitHub (@ github.com)
<yunfan> nyfair: 你的所谓破解应该是改改跳转表吧
<nyfair> yunfan: 先改导入表，然后hook下dll
<yunfan> nyfair: 你还真是改得了代码 防得住色狼啊
<ofan> e是这个http://img3.douban.com/view/status/median/public/0b14de61bea50c4.jpg
<ofan> http://www2.stetson.edu/~efriedma/mathmagic/0804.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: Math Magic (@ stetson.edu)
<nyfair> yunfan: 我c++功底很差的，一个文件一坨代码
<yunfan> nyfair: 额 cpp代码啊 幸好没去看
<nyfair> 你要看c?
<sjd_zeus> kindle paperwhite今天上市个鸟呀，现在还没动静呢
<yunfan> 都不想看 我刚才跟老外在讨论福利问题
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 下午四点. 
<hyp> 明天是周一！
<nyfair> yunfan: 快给我发福利
<yunfan> 我说养老负担越来越重 那老外给我来了句 他有5个孩子 额
<ofan> yunfan: 啥福利
<yunfan> 全是女儿
<yunfan> ofan: 高福利问题
<ofan> 比不过老外的
<ofan> 生活质量差太多了
<yunfan> ofan: 我觉得福利最后减少货币发放 而改用商品发放 
<yunfan> 因为货币是浮动的 你根本没法预测你将来维持生活需要多少货币
<roylez> imtxc: 今天的图不错
<ofan> yunfan: 你这叫社会主义
<yunfan> 但是你基本能预测到你将来维持生活需要多少物品 比如事物多少 水多少这些
<imtxc> roylez: 恩，这是什么地方的桥
<ofan> 共产主义
<huntxu> iMadper: 你确定下午四点？
<yunfan> ofan: 这个只是福利返回方式上的一些改进而已 
<imtxc> huntxu: kpw？
<roylez> imtxc: 应该是资本主义国家的
<huntxu> imtxc: 唔
<huntxu> iMadper: 真假？
<huntxu> iMadper: 来源请求
<imtxc> huntxu: 买日本的吧，日本的现在也可以登陆 z.cn 的商店了
<iMadper> huntxu: 真的, 懒得找来源. 
<huntxu> imtxc: 为避免万一保修，还是国行靠谱
<imtxc> huntxu: 849 如果不送购书券什么的话，实在不靠谱。
<yunfan> ofan: 另外商品生产总是越来越廉价的 承担福利费用来源的年轻人却说不好 许多国家年轻人越来越少 负担越来越重
<huntxu> imtxc: 而且谁买来之后会登录z.cn的商店买书
<imtxc> 。。。。
<huntxu> imtxc: 果断美帝帐号啊。。。
<imtxc> huntxu: 到时候万一登陆不了美帝帐号就麻烦了
<huntxu> imtxc: 算上转运和名义保修，其实价格能接受
<yunfan> ofan: 但是生产力基本上来说都是越来越高的 如果以实物发放 可以让福利系统得享技术发展带来的好处
<imtxc> huntxu: 为了保修不划算啊，日本亚马逊现在到手也就550
<huntxu> imtxc: 那就是逼着你肉身翻墙的动力
<iMadper> huntxu: 转运到手530
<huntxu> iMadper: 要多久
<iMadper> huntxu: 四天
<imtxc> huntxu: 一周多
<yunfan> 说道日本 以前频道里那个 re什么的 在魔都的 就给日本人负责一个网店
<iMadper> huntxu: 3-4天
<huntxu> iMadper: 这么快，你买了？
<imtxc> iMadper: 我去 什么网站四天能到
<iMadper> imtxc: 你丫日涛还用一周?!
<yunfan> 专门销售日本的那些产品 cc nyfair 你可能有需求
<imtxc> iMadper: 刚申请了张日元的卡，还没到手里。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 有晒单的
<huntxu> iMadper: =.=
<Aeolus-XsdTeam> 哈喽，本人新来的！
<iMadper> huntxu: http://show.smzdm.com/detail/5981
<imtxc> 捉鸡啊，好像这卡还要一个周才到手里呢
<huntxu> iMadper: 下午研究下
<iMadper> huntxu: kindle fire hd, 4天. 
<chenxiongfei> iMadper 在呢
<iMadper> huntxu: 你kpw, 不会更慢吧?
<iMadper> chenxiongfei: ? 跟我说? 我不认得你.
<iMadper> huntxu: 这还是什么江阴新邓东这个鸟地方, 要是北京的话, 可能更快一些. 
<nyfair> imtxc: 先借我用用
<chenxiongfei> iMadper 你不认识我没关系，我只是看你常常比较活跃
<iMadper> chenxiongfei: 你人错人了, 我今天第一天来这里
<chenxiongfei> iMadper :-O 
<huntxu> iMadper: 这玩意，被税是多少
<iMadper> huntxu: 关税不足50, 不予征收. kpw的话
<Aeolus-XsdTeam> 茫茫然:-0
<yunfan> iMadper: 这么巧 我也刚才来的
<iMadper> yunfan: 请多指教!
<Aeolus-XsdTeam> 我也刚来的
<Aeolus-XsdTeam> 大家好啊！
<yunfan> iMadper: 你是op你最大 还是你罩我吧
<iMadper> huntxu: http://show.smzdm.com/detail/5635 这个也是四天, kpw
<huntxu> iMadper: 好吧，看来还是靠谱
 * yunfan 红星罩我去战斗
<iMadper> yunfan: 我这个op不知道能戴多久呀
<iMadper> huntxu: 这人, 买了俩, 用俩不同的转运来对比的: http://show.smzdm.com/detail/4609
<huntxu> ...=.=
<huntxu> 闲的
<jusss> 打雷下雨了啦!
<iMadper> huntxu: 你要晒单, 我能找到100个... 所以, 我觉得还是靠谱的
<jusss> 好大的雷呀
<jusss> 天都变成黑的了
<yunfan> iMadper: 当一天和尚撞一天种 作一天op装一天逼
<iMadper> yunfan: lol~
<yunfan> 有威风一定要摆出来
<nyfair> 我以前在hobby japan买各种漫画音乐和画集，直发上海没收过税，后来人家不卖中国了
<nyfair> 当初可比淘宝各种代购良心多了啊
<jusss> nyfair: 有充气娃娃没
<nyfair> jusss: 可以买的
<iMadper> jusss: 工口的东西, 禁运. nyfair 
 * iMadper 不然直接买各种老湿!
<Aeolus-XsdTeam> 弱弱问句，都在聊虾米？
<jusss> iMadper: 工口是啥
<yunfan> nyfair: 日本发上海从哪里装船？
<yunfan> iMadper: 买名器
<Aeolus-XsdTeam> = =
<nyfair> 那霸
 * iMadper 还是, 别来色情的东西了...
 * jusss 打雷下雨最适合看鬼片了
<Aeolus-XsdTeam> ..
<sjd_zeus> 我的kindle black估计后天能到手，看网上好多人说没必要买皮套
<sjd_zeus> 是不是呀
<yunfan> 原来是冲绳地方 以后琉球独立了 看你怎么办
<yunfan> 话说运费多少呢
<nyfair> yunfan: 冲绳奴隶岛，推荐给你
<yunfan> 如果运费便宜 完全可以走日本亚马逊还淘吧
<huntxu> iMadper: 噗
<yunfan> nyfair: 我基本不看av 要看也不看有情节的
 * sjd_zeus 今天通惠河大量死鱼呀，一帮人拿网捞没死的大鱼
<yunfan> sjd_zeus: 哪个河段？
<sjd_zeus> 我是在淘宝买的，一个北京的卖家
<sjd_zeus> yunfan: 四惠这里
<yunfan> 额 那鱼你敢吃？
<yunfan> 那河水那么黑
<sjd_zeus> yunfan: 中午去河边溜达的时候看到的
<jusss> sjd_zeus: 通惠河在哪里
<yunfan> 记得最近别吃鱼 多半他们要卖到菜市场去
<sjd_zeus> yunfan: 我又不吃那鱼，有好多人捞呢，还有拿鱼叉叉的
<yunfan> nyfair: 运费多少
<sjd_zeus> yunfan: 最近几天都有这种现象，今天特别厉害，主要是污染太严重了，河水都是黑呼呼的
<imtxc> nyfair: 我的卡还在路上啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 要是被睡了就慢了
 * sjd_zeus 之前不下雨的时候，河水是绿娃娃的，和360一样，现在一下雨，变成黑的了
<jusss> imtxc: 什么卡
<imtxc> jusss: 日元的
<iMadper> imtxc: 自己人品不好的, 怪谁?!
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: iMadper 你们都买kindle?
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: iMadper 不买
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 我不买, 我看纸质版的书.
<ggarlic> 我的还在日本朋友手里飘着，不知何时邮递回来。。。
<sjd_zeus> 被税的可能性很小呀
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 我在考虑是买灯还是买 kpw ，现在有 开
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 你在哪
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 我果断买了个black
<iMadper> imtxc: ä¹°nook book
<yunfan> imtxc: 我还一位是好人卡
<iMadper> imtxc: 翻页快
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 四惠呀，通惠河畔
 * jusss 连书都不看，更别提kindle了
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 帝都？ 帝都特别喜欢睡kindle
<imtxc> yunfan: 我的好人卡打三国杀绰绰有余
<sjd_zeus> kpw就比kindle black配置高那么一点点，价格高了好几百
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 你买的 blcak 到手多少钱
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 520
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/240194.htm
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 还没到手呢，预计后天能到
<alvin_rxg> Title: 远大天空城市将于本月开始建造_cnBeta 视点观察_cnBeta.COM (@ cnbeta.com)
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 淘宝到手的现货 kpw 也就650
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: kpw今天上市 国行卖849吧
<sjd_zeus> 我也是淘宝买的，不过不是现货
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 我觉得849可能会有皮套 或者购物券
<sjd_zeus> 我就看了那家一个月的交易量很大，就买了
<sjd_zeus> 上午下了一个amazon的书包，1.5G的mobi+6寸pdf
<yunfan> 我想要个 a10 6700
<MAONOOOOBO> 大家好！我要和正宗的机器人讲话！！！
<sjd_zeus> 汉王的电纸书好贵好贵呀
<sjd_zeus> MAONOOOOBO: 那你找小K去
<sjd_zeus> 0.0.0.0
<imtxc> iMadper: 除了萌购，还有什么日本代购网站？
<sjd_zeus> 小K今天挂了？
<MAONOOOOBO> 呕，它就是太好了！！！
<iMadper> imtxc: moximoxi, 别用
<imtxc> iMadper: 别用哪个？
<imtxc> iMadper: 还是都别用
<iMadper> 摩西摩西, 别用
<imtxc> oo
<MAONOOOOBO> 这里有多少机器人啊？
<yunfan> http://www.aqee.net/upside-down-ternet/  这个非常好 不过有点耗处理性能 怀疑陆游扛不住
<alvin_rxg> Title: 网络里的“逆世界” | 外刊IT评论网 (@ aqee.net)
<imtxc> 当当当呢
<MAONOOOOBO> ^k^  HI
<Aeolus-XsdTeam> 0.0
<^k^> MAONOOOOBO:点点点.  14:17 
<MAONOOOOBO> ^k^ 你都会说什么呢？
<^k^> MAONOOOOBO, 别的谁会说什么？  14:19 
<Aeolus-XsdTeam> 问下这里是干嘛的= =
<sjd_zeus> Aeolus-XsdTeam: gaoji 拉皮条
<MAONOOOOBO> 问大家一下，empathy把“收藏聊天室”勾选，再打开为什么就没有了呢
<Aeolus-XsdTeam> = =
<iMadper> MAONOOOOBO: 小众软件, 估计没人知道
<sjd_zeus> iMadper: empathy小众吗
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 难道你在用?!
<MAONOOOOBO> 还有这方面业务，我也是刚来给介绍下拜
<sjd_zeus> iMadper: 我没用，哈哈
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 大家都不用, 还不小众?!
<sjd_zeus> iMadper: 我在用irssi
<sjd_zeus> irssi也算是小众吧
<sjd_zeus> 整个Linux都算是小众哦
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: irssi用户太多了, 用滥了
<MAONOOOOBO> empathy系统默认安装为设么不用呢
<sjd_zeus> xchat和erc的用户比较多吧
<iMadper> MAONOOOOBO: 你的distro默认安装而已.
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: irssi weechat 用户比erc多
<sjd_zeus> weechat是嘛，thunderbird的那个插件？
<MAONOOOOBO> 。。。都不知道吗？？:-S
<sjd_zeus> MAONOOOOBO: 不好意思，没用empathy哦
<sjd_zeus> MAONOOOOBO: 用pidgin xchat都可以呀
<Aeolus-XsdTeam> 木有用chatzilla的？
<sjd_zeus> Aeolus-XsdTeam: 曾经用过几分钟，那东西界面好傻好傻
<MAONOOOOBO> 就随便聊个天，我没想装那么躲软件，凑或用算了
<sjd_zeus> 那就irssi吧，就几百K的小玩意
<kaji331> @Aeolus-XsdTeam GUI ?
<Aeolus-XsdTeam> ？
<sjd_zeus> kaji331: 肯定是gui的
<MAONOOOOBO> 哈哈看看吧
<liemehoc> 怎么找google 443端口还没被日的ip
<jusss> irssi很好呀
<MAONOOOOBO> 再问一下，如何搜索其它的聊天室呢？
<jusss> 其它的界面都不是很习惯
<iMadper> MAONOOOOBO: /topic 里面有教程
<iMadper> MAONOOOOBO: 不要问能在网上轻易搜到的东西. 
<jusss> irssi webchat andchat jmirc界面都一样，很喜欢
 * liemehoc 怎么找google 443端口还没被日的ip
<jusss> 其它的感觉都有点怪异
<sjd_zeus> 我去试下weechat去
<iMadper> liemehoc: 这种东西, 得有人维护去才行. 
<MAONOOOOBO> 头回用，连/topic 怎么进都不知道
<jusss> liemehoc: 443是邮箱端口？
<iMadper> MAONOOOOBO: 直接输入 /topic 回车
<sjd_zeus> 哈哈
<MAONOOOOBO>  /topic 
<liemehoc> iMadper: 有类似的项目吗    北京联通线路劣化得厉害
<sjd_zeus> weechat和irssi都很好呀
<jusss> MAONOOOOBO: topic #ubuntu-cn
<liemehoc> jusss: https
<iMadper> liemehoc: 不知道. 我从不期待有好心人帮忙维护这种东西, 太费时间了
<sjd_zeus> weechat还有用户列表呀
<MAONOOOOBO> 呕，谢谢我说怎么酶反应呢
<jusss> liemehoc: 早不能用了吧…
<MAONOOOOBO> topic #ubuntu-cn
<jusss> liemehoc: 还不如直接ncr
<liemehoc> jusss: 20分钟断一次
<iMadper> jusss: 你又瞎说
<jusss> liemehoc: 我这google出来的链接根本就不让访问
<iMadper> MAONOOOOBO: 就是 /topic  前后不要有空格
<jusss> iMadper: ？
<liemehoc> jusss: 80端口触到G点直接reset
<MAONOOOOBO>  /topic
<jusss> liemehoc: 80端口是对方的
<MAONOOOOBO> 酶反应啊
<jusss> liemehoc: 不是你的80
<archl> en.
<sjd_zeus> 请问weechat的脚本放在哪里呀
 * archl 抱抱 iMadper 
<liemehoc> jusss: 是啊   你想表达什么意思
<jusss> MAONOOOOBO: /topic #ubuntu-cn
<jusss> liemehoc: 就是用百度吧
<huntxu> iMadper: scheme里的nil叫啥。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: Nil
<huntxu> ...
<liemehoc> jusss: 谢谢
<iMadper> huntxu: 不是吗?
<huntxu> iMadper: 不对
<MAONOOOOBO> 	
<MAONOOOOBO> 您不能更改主题
<jusss> liemehoc: …和我一起谢度娘吧
<iMadper> huntxu: 我不写scheme, 我写elisp, 就是 nil 三个字母呀
<iMadper> huntxu: 'nil 和nil是等价的
<jusss> liemehoc: 没了google，只有度娘能帮助我们了
<iMadper> huntxu:  '(scroll-bar-mode nil)   这样的
<liemehoc> jusss: 关键是goagent走得也是google 443端口
<huntxu> iMadper: 貌似方言不同
<huntxu> iMadper: 翻桌
<jusss> liemehoc: 没用过goagent，而且据说goagent也不是用来翻墙的…
<iMadper> huntxu: O_o ...
<MAONOOOOBO> 。。。。。。。。。。
 * yunfan ncr 脑残人
 * jusss …
 * jusss no country redirect？
<jusss> 好像是这个，忘了
<sjd_zeus> 不错呀
<sjd_zeus> weechat加上几个plugin很爽呀
 * sjd_zeus O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<sjd_zeus> 咋没人说话呢
 * sjd_zeus freeshell.org不能做端口转发呀
<MAONOOOOBO> topic #ubuntu-cn
<adam8157> iMadper: momo
<adam8157> roylez: 去office了?
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ... 
<yunfan> tmux 嵌套tmux
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 
<sjd_zeus> 终于可以彩色文本了，不错呀
<adam8157> gfrog_away: momo
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<gfrog_away> eexp: 渣神
 * yunfan 霍金裆
<adam8157> gfrog_away: momo
<adam8157> eexp: 小e你来啦
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕大大
<archl> adam8157: 小蛋你来了
<adam8157> archl: nnnd
<sjd_zeus> 毛鸡蛋呢
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 12.04 改了 Mysql 的 数据 目录 ，启动不了mysql,改回原来的就可以启动了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443552 遇到了很奇怪的问题 ，在ubuntu 12.04下 想 改变Mysql 的 数据目录 ，原来在 var/lib/mysql 改了 Mysql 的 数据 目录后 ，包括 my.cnf , apparmor.d/目录下的 usr.sbin.mysqld ，启动不了my
<yunfan> http://hyperdex.org/why/  这个不错 终于有了个能存rich type到硬盘 又有high performance的kvdb了 ofan 
<^k^> sql,改回原来的就可以启动了. 改完 配置 文件 后 ，重新加载 apparm …
<sjd_zeus> 毛蛋蛋呢
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 色鸡蛋
<sjd_zeus> adam8157: 毛蛋
<archl> adam8157: 毛蟹
 * iMadper ^^^^^^^肿莫回事?^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<adam8157> iMadper: 踢了他们
<iMadper> adam8157: 那不合适....
<iMadper> huntxu: 换petite
 * adam8157 困
<archl> adam8157:  吃药吃药
<iMadper> huntxu: 你为啥要用得到scheme...
<adam8157> racket不好么
<iMadper> adam8157: petite快吧?
<imtxc> adam8157: ....
<MAONOOOOBO> “/topic” 到底是什么？是窗口上面的话提吗？ubuntu 中文频道 || 提问前请先阅读提问的智慧。。。那些
<iMadper> MAONOOOOBO: 对.
<iMadper> MAONOOOOBO: 里面有个irc教程. 
<imtxc> adam8157: 你是用的 mra-guard 这个脚本同步 offlineimap 的？
<imtxc> adam8157: 还是有更好的办法了
<adam8157> imtxc: 用这个检测offlineimap, 天朝啊, offlineimap的链接不稳
<imtxc> adam8157: 那你同步用的嘛脚本呢 求指点
<sjd_zeus> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC
<adam8157> imtxc: offlineimap啊
<^k^> sjd_zeus ⇪ t: IRC基本概念 - Ubuntu中文
<iMadper> huntxu: 竟然是 #f!!!!   
<sjd_zeus> 我靠，小K又活了，得调戏下
<sjd_zeus> 0.0.0.0
<imtxc> adam8157: crond?
<^k^> sjd_zeus, 0.0.0.0 IANA保留地址
<adam8157> imtxc: daemon模式
<imtxc> adam8157: 这么gaoji
 * adam8157 #nowplaying John Lennon - It's So Hard
<MAONOOOOBO> 早说啊，我进聊天室就看到了，可是“/list “命令在哪里输入呢
<iMadper> MAONOOOOBO: 你说话的地方输入就行
<huntxu> iMadper: 啥玩意？
<iMadper> huntxu: nil呀
<MAONOOOOBO> 未知命令，请使用 /help 查阅可用命令。。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 是#f
<iMadper> MAONOOOOBO: 渣渣客户端, 扔掉
<MAONOOOOBO> 。。。。。。。。。。。:-&
<iMadper> MAONOOOOBO: 反正我这里可以. 肯定是你客户端的问题.
<sjd_zeus> MAONOOOOBO: irssi肯定可以的
<MAONOOOOBO> 我换个软件试试把，谢谢了
<iMadper> - add a (freenode) IRC Account
<iMadper> - click Room > [Join Room] Room List     <<< for empathy user
<imtxc> adam8157: daemon 模式不错啊，还能设置 quick-syncs
<adam8157> imtxc: quick sync 赛高
 * imtxc momo adam8157
 * imtxc momo 哎 破马呢
<xiaomicsu> 新手试试irc:-D
 * iMadper 我擦, 刚编译完了stumpwm, 结果sbcl升级了... 看看新特性去, 要是性能提升了, 我就重新编译. 
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 今天中午他们在pantry烤羊排。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 贵司真赞
<sjd_zeus> xiaomicsu: 三围 裸照 保护费交一下
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 撒娇帝....
<sjd_zeus> iMadper: ..........
<xiaomicsu> 大哥，小弟不是妹子
<iMadper> xiaomicsu: sjd_zeus 喜欢的就是你这口
<xiaomicsu> :-X
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 没吃到，就弄了一堆紫甘蓝吃。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 话说这玩意不加沙拉酱真心难吃啊。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 羡慕有pantry的公司
<iMadper> huntxu: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/236367
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 羡慕能wfh的公司
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 业界资讯：国行Kindle 将于下午4点发售_业界资讯_什么值得买
<yunfan> xiaomicsu: 盟汉汉子？
<xiaomicsu> 什么叫盟汉汉子？学生党一枚
<sjd_zeus> weechat 这玩意自动登陆改哪个config文件呀
<MAONOOOOBO> 我回来了
<MAONOOOOBO> 有人吗？
<^k^> MAONOOOOBO:点点点.  15:23 
<MAONOOOOBO> 你个奇葩！！！
<sjd_zeus> 原来自动登陆如此简单呀
<MAONOOOOBO> 你好
<jiero> 孩子们
<MAONOOOOBO> 我换了个客户端“/list ”怎么还是不能用啊
<jiero> MAONOOOOBO:  chatzilla可用
<jiero> ls
<iMadper> MAONOOOOBO: erc可用
<sjd_zeus> 无聊死了
<iMadper> MAONOOOOBO: 你从一个渣渣客户端, 换到了另外一个渣渣客户端....
<jiero> sjd_zeus: 跳进黄河去
<MAONOOOOBO> ..........
<jiero> MAONOOOOBO: 用了哪些喳喳了
<sjd_zeus> 高考过后就是端午，这帮小朋友是跳江呢还是吃粽子呢
<sjd_zeus> MAONOOOOBO: 果断irssi呀
<sjd_zeus> MAONOOOOBO: 刚用了下weechat也很不错
<jiero> iMadper: pho是河粉啊。好久不吃了
<MAONOOOOBO> Thunderbird很渣吗
<iMadper> MAONOOOOBO: thunderbird的邮件和irc, 都很渣
<iMadper> MAONOOOOBO: 还不如 opera自带的邮件客户端好用
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 成功wine腾讯QQ中的TM2013版本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=443556 之前根据帖子 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=382754 安装了一个给予webqq的pidgin，其实还是蛮好用的，但是有个缺点，就是可以接受文件，但是不可以发送文件，不知道是不是因为我不会用，还是真不行，所以搞得很
<MAONOOOOBO> 。。。。。。。。。。可是我感觉还行啊
<jiero> iMadper: 越南粉亦惯常配以生牛肉，即席在客人面前以热汤焖熟，成为该菜一大特式。
<jiero> MAONOOOOBO:  thunderbird 有一堆 irc 命令不行
<iMadper> jiero: 东南亚菜式, 我以前吃得多. 香茅草之类的
<iMadper> jiero: 泰式的不好吃!!!
<jiero> iMadper: 广东很多
<iMadper> jiero: 越南的好
<MAONOOOOBO> 这是什么原因呢？
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。泰国的越南的我都吃
<MAONOOOOBO> 3：00了还想吃呢
<jiero> iMadper: 越南的似乎是中国传过去的多。
<iMadper> jiero: 辣椒 + 柠檬 = 泰国
<MAONOOOOBO> 胃口真够好的
<maplebeats> 登记表里的自我鉴定怎么写啊
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> maplebeats: "好人"
<sjd_zeus> 泰式的东西对我来说太清淡了
<jiero> iMadper: 不只哪些吧，还有椰子
<sjd_zeus> 我喜欢变态辣的东西
<iMadper> jiero: 恩. 
<maplebeats> iMadper: 去你妹的
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 去买魔鬼椒
<jiero> sjd_zeus: 变态辣的东西不产自亚洲
<maplebeats> jiero: 变态
<jiero> maplebeats: 你是变态？
<maplebeats> adam8157: 变态
<maplebeats> abinex: 变态
<sjd_zeus> 我喜欢1976烤翅的变态辣烤翅
<maplebeats> eexp: 变态
 * maplebeats 你们全是变态
<adam8157> maplebeats: pervert
<abinex> maplebeats: 躺着也中枪了？
<abinex> 我都没吭声
<lainme> 变态有什么错
<abinex> 咋回事？
<abinex> 神马状况
<MAONOOOOBO> 讨论到变态的问题上了
 * sjd_zeus 变态没有错，出来吓人就是你的错了
<lainme> abinex: 被放大招了
<abinex> lainme: 额
<abinex> lainme: 内伤了
<sjd_zeus> 为啥我在#debian频道无法发言呢
<abinex> sjd_zeus: 因为你吃了BT的辣椒
<abinex> 走了
<abinex> 不说了
<sjd_zeus>  #debian: Cannot send to channel 
<sjd_zeus> 神马情况
 * abinex 闪人
<jiero> sjd_zeus: 必须注册并登录？
<MAONOOOOBO> 哈哈哈，我终于知道怎样/list了
 * jiero 还是想吃红烧肉。
 * jiero 喜欢甜食。。。甜食。。。
<sjd_zeus> 我已经注册了呀
<eexp> 破饭团
<eexp> 你干嘛
<jiero> eexp: 他内急了
<eexp> 估计饭团最近闷骚得很
 * sjd_zeus 可以发言了
<jiero> eexp: 。你不也是
<lainme> 毕业了，太高兴
<eexp> 我有啥不对头没 jiero
<MAONOOOOBO> 吃吃吃，就知道吃，快变猪猪了
<eexp> lainme: momo
<eexp> 毕业，有工作了没
<jiero> eexp: 你哦。最近又接近话痨了。
<eexp> 无聊才说话
<eexp> 有啥不对
<lainme> 这几天一直消极怠工
<jiero> eexp: 嗯
<jiero> lainme: 难得消极，赶紧放假
<jiero> kk都罢工了？
<jiero> lainme: 冻感冒了？
<lainme> jiero: 前天差点。已经好了。现在外套加毛毯
<stardiviner> 当前Emacs里比较好的snippet扩展有哪些？
 * stardiviner 当前Emacs里比较好的snippet扩展有哪些？
<iMadper> stardiviner: yas
<jiero> lainme: 好装备都重-
<stardiviner> iMadper: 我再linuxtoy上看到一个linY，http://linuxtoy.org/archives/liny-is-not-yasnippet.html 这个怎么样？
<^k^> stardiviner ⇪ t: linY is not Yasnippet — LinuxTOY
<iMadper> stardiviner: 看见过, 说是比yas好, 不过, 我没用过. yas对我够用了
<iMadper> stardiviner: 我不是很依赖snippet. 
<stardiviner> iMadper: yas笨重不？
<MAONOOOOBO> 一个LS要这么久居然还没有完
<iMadper> stardiviner: 笨重? 我不关心. 我只知道和ac配合得很好. 
<iMadper> MAONOOOOBO: 渣网速, 换了isp
<MAONOOOOBO> 我有开MLDONKEY。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<stardiviner> iMadper: yasnippet怎么和ac配合啊？
<iMadper> yasnippet-autocomplete吧. 忘了
<sjd_zeus> 真tmd无聊呀，想撞墙，抓心挠肝的
<MAONOOOOBO> 你们说的都是什么啊我怎么都看不懂呢
 * jiero 感觉自己的准则太多了
 * jiero 因为讨厌 bitcoin 的方式，所以不承认，现在回想起来，如果当时投入了，确实就赚翻了
<roylez> jiero: 这世上没有如果
<imtxc> kpw 来了 sjd_zeus 
<jiero> roylez: 哈。确实没如果。所以也不会有一直没想赚钱的我哈。
<imtxc> 还真 849
<nicol> hello long time no see
<jiero> roylez:  也不是没如果，未来还是有如果的~
<jiero> roylez: 如果你给我些钱，就太好了
<imtxc> iMadper: 居然整个首页都成了 kindle 了。。。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: http://t.co/9pMQ8huPzp
<^k^> gfrog_away ... ⇪ Twitter
<jiero> roylez:  kindle 到中国了，可以买中文书了
<adam8157> gfrog_away: cool
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 充电器 150, 皮套 288.。。。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: ....
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 上次买那个山寨套套挺爽的，手感一流
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 咱俩一起买的那个?
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 敢不说的这么基嘛。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 我kindle touch用着很好
<adam8157> ...
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 那个页面上，居然看的是《武则天》
<adam8157> gfrog_away: gmail果然不忍patchset的thread, 估计它inreplyto和subject共同判断的
<jiero> imtxc adam8157  gfrog_away  amazon中国的书仍然不能发去？
<adam8157> 不认
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 可惜没有kindle fire hd 8"9
<imtxc> jiero: 破解了拷贝出来
<imtxc> jiero: 就能发出去了
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 那种渣你也敢用？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 我自己不用
<jiero> imtxc:  什么？意思？
<jiero> imtxc: 我说的是从 amazon.cn 获取书到 kindle keyboard
<imtxc> jiero: 在 z.cn 上买的书，可以破解去掉版权 然后你想在哪看就在哪看
<jiero> .。。
<jiero> imtxc: 怎么买。
<imtxc> jiero: http://ifeiyang.cn/archives/2648.html
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 破解亚马逊中国Kindle电子书，去除DRM - i飞扬
<imtxc> jiero: 有安卓的设备就行
<jiero> imtxc: 没有
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 送人？乃好坏 
<adam8157> gfrog_away: ... 我只是比较看好而已
<imtxc> jiero: 付钱给我 我帮你买
 * adam8157 patchset发了, 休息休息
<jiero> imtxc: 。
<jiero> imtxc: 算了。我不买书
<imtxc> jiero: 哪本？
<jiero> im
<jiero> imtxc: 谢拉
<jiero> 哈
<imtxc> jiero: 我去 不买你问这个。。。。。
 * imtxc +++____+++ jiero
<jiero> imtxc: 我就想知道我的kindle在这个里能直接用不
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> jiero: 那不行
<jiero> imtxc:嗯 
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 你有kpw?
<gfrog_away> adam8157: k4
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 难道不能注册？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 貌似只有kpw能注册中国区
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 擦，不是吧。爪机应用都能啊
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 早期固件没这功能
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 等升级吧
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 。。。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 不知道多看目前啥状态。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 只有5代才行哈
<jiero> gfrog_away:  被坑了
<sjd_zeus> 安卓的kindle阅读器很强大呀，20m+的资治通鉴秒开呀，翻页也很流畅
<nyfair> kindle看工口漫画效果怎么样，我也想去买个
<sjd_zeus> jiero: 你hia真买书呀
<jiero> sjd_zeus: 不买。
<jiero> nyfair: 买 paperwhite 大概可以
<jiero> nyfair:  太小。
<gfrog_away> jiero: 其实还好，我现在看得都是自己生成的新闻啥的。书很少看。
<sjd_zeus> 我也不买书，下了一堆mobi格式的书，放进去看就是了，网络这么发达，啥书找不到呀
 * gfrog_away kindle看漫画比较坑，字很小，费眼睛。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 不看字阿訇
 * sjd_zeus 对漫画无爱
<gfrog_away> jiero: 细节看不到。
 * adam8157 kindle看小说最好啦
 * sjd_zeus 买kindle就是在地铁上混时间
 * gfrog_away 看漫画还得ipad这种巨型凶器
 * adam8157 红楼梦, 冰与火之歌, 王小波, 奥威尔.... 最近看或者重看了不少
<ggarlic> kindle3确定不能在z.cn用？
 * leemeng0x61 anybody?
<jiero> gfrog_away: 需要再切割哈。识别白边然后自动分页
<adam8157> ggarlic: 目前的固件只有kpw支持
<gfrog_away> jiero: 漫画？ 切了也白扯
 * jiero 倒是忘了漫画到底是什么样。
<gfrog_away> jiero: 都是切了看，累
<sjd_zeus> k5不能注册中亚？
<jiero> gfrog_away: 不是我说的是从中心切
<ggarlic> 奥威尔/王小波/红楼梦我都是纸的。。。。买了kindle看见好书都收藏了份纸的。。。
<gfrog_away> jiero: 乃要脑补合成整体效果？
<jiero> ggarlic: 。。。好多年不见你说话了。
<adam8157> ggarlic: 收藏太累, 这些书电子版多快好省啊
<jiero> gfrog_away: 如果有中心白边就切，没有就不切。。。如此简单。
<ggarlic> adam8157: 王小波全集才60多阿，我草
<adam8157> ggarlic: 钱不是问题啊, 重啊
<jiero> gfrog_away: 如果中间没线，那么这幅就够大
<adam8157> ggarlic: 占地儿啊
<ggarlic> jiero: 一直在潜水。。。冏
<gfrog_away> jiero: 哪那么好判断啊。
<ggarlic> adam8157: 显得有文化，逼格高
<gfrog_away> jiero: 扫描的分辨率不高，还有变形
<jiero> gfrog_away: 很固定的样式好不好？
<jiero> gfrog_away: 呃。。。我不知道啊。
<adam8157> ggarlic: 唉, 出租屋怎样逼格也高不了 =,=
<jiero> gfrog_away: 买过漫画没
<ggarlic> adam8157: go away~
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 主卧男比地青逼格高多了
<gfrog_away> jiero: nope
<ggarlic> 地青是啥
<adam8157> ggarlic: 上地青年?
<jiero> gfrog_away: 。
 * adam8157 饿了
<jiero> 睡地板青年/？
<jiero> adam8157: 吃玉米
<ggarlic> 那上地的主卧男叫啥
 * ggarlic 刚吃了一个粽子一块西瓜,待会还有两个生日蛋糕
<adam8157> ggarlic: 你是不是胖很多了
<ggarlic> adam8157: 140
<adam8157> ggarlic: 瘦
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 上地码农躺枪了
<ggarlic> adam8157: 全都在肚子上
<adam8157> ggarlic: 地青到底是啥
<adam8157> ggarlic: 赞
<MAONOOOOBO> I want to cloak my ID as unaffiliated/Your-IRC-ID. Thanks.
<adam8157> ggarlic: 游泳吧
<adam8157> MAONOOOOBO: denied
<ggarlic> adam8157: 问 gfrog_away ,他说的
<jiero> ggarlic: 。。。
<jiero> adam8157:  可能是食物吧
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 地青到底是啥
<gfrog_away> adam8157: google
<jiero> adam8157:  地黄 
<jiero> ^k^: 什么是地青
<jiero> adam8157 我有肚子了。
<jiero> adam8157: 所以看不到腹肌。
<adam8157> jiero: 之前是两截儿的?
<jiero> adam8157: 之前是一体的，现在看不见了
<ggarlic> adam8157: 天天仰卧起坐呢。。。昨天才知道公司团购游泳圈没叫我
<adam8157> ggarlic: 因为你自带游泳圈
<iMadper> ggarlic: 胖了, 就不用游泳圈了
<jiero> iMadper: 人体内加气囊。
<ggarlic> 写错了  游泳券。。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 反正人皮很松弛哈
<iMadper> jiero: 不舒服吧...
<^k^> jiero: define:地青 http://g.cn 2013年3月20日
 * jiero 扁 ggarlic  第一下
<ggarlic> jiero: 体内气囊那是汕气
 * gfrog_away 小k反应迟钝
<gfrog_away> ^k^: 乃被雨浇到脑袋了？
<jiero> iMadper ggarlic 短期气囊，注射型的，然后过一段时间就分解
<^k^> gfrog_away, .. 休息一下 ..  16:56 
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  16:57 
<jiero> ggarlic: 妹子不想要你
<ggarlic> jiero: 全是爷们
<jiero> ggarlic: 。
<jiero> ggarlic: 什么公司啊。。。
<ggarlic> jiero: 爱的马斯特
<jiero> ggarlic:  ？ weibo.com/chokyxie‎
<alvin_rxg> Title: 新浪微博注册 (@ weibo.com)
<ggarlic> jiero: 我去？
<ggarlic> jiero: admaster。。。。-_-!
<MAONOOOOBO> 黄瓜多钱一斤那？
<jiero> ggarlic: 。。。鄙视你，到处都是广告，都是你们搞得啊。
<gfrog_away> ggarlic: admaster？ ad-master？ 管广告的？
<jiero> 。。。
<ggarlic> jiero: jiero gfrog_away 是，广告数据分析，，，专门收集cookies窥探各位隐私的
<ggarlic> jiero gfrog_away 按照央视的报道，，我们可以盗qq后 -_-!
<jiero> 。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 它又能收集多少隐私？
<gfrog_away> ggarlic: 那岂不是可以收集到很多妹纸的原味cookie？
<ggarlic> gfrog_away: 连生理周期都能搞到 @_@
<gfrog_away> ggarlic: 屌暴了
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 收集隐私直接盗QQ就可以
<ggarlic> 为什么国安不收编了我们呢
<gfrog_away> ggarlic: 乃们又不踢球，国安要乃们干神马。
<ggarlic> gfrog_away: i mean 国宝  
 * ggarlic k3果然登陆不了z.cn
 * gfrog_away reading time.
<ggarlic> 马甲二号：just a joke
<sjd_zeus> 越来越期待我的K5了
<yunfan> 有没有什么 命令行下的颜色主题推荐
<iMadper> yunfan: 你去过douban没有? 你去的是guoke吧?
<sjd_zeus> yunfan 你要弄哪里的颜色呀
 * sjd_zeus 我搞了个weechat的彩色聊天插件
<adam8157> sjd_zeus 啥彩色
<sjd_zeus> adam8157: 就是每个人的文字用不同的颜色来分开呀
<ggarlic> yunfan: 是说term配色么？tango不错
<ggarlic> http://web.archive.org/web/20090130061234/http://phraktured.net/terminal-colors/ 这里有一些配色的例子
<^k^> ggarlic ⇪ ti: phraktured.net: index
<sjd_zeus> 真tmd无聊呀，想撞墙，抓心挠肝
<ubuntu-oneleaf> 论坛风格在调整，见水版帖子，欢迎参观和抗议
<sjd_zeus_> exit
<yunfan> tmux set-option status-bg colour59不错
<yunfan> iMadper: 恩 guoke 和 guohe 我都去过 
<iMadper> yunfan: 那douban呢? 哪个好?
<yunfan> iMadper: 显然douban 我有个同事去了豆瓣 还有个认识的也在
<yunfan> iMadper: 有豆瓣的offer?
<iMadper> yunfan: 没. 
<yunfan> iMadper: 有的话就直接跟红毛说白白
<iMadper> yunfan: douban全python吧? 我perl 和ruby....
<iMadper> yunfan: 是呀, 有的话, 一定说.
<yunfan> iMadper: 不是 豆瓣也有不少c 还有erlang go之类的
<iMadper> yunfan: 哦? erlang我知道, c也有? 
<nyfair> 肥猪流
 * adam8157 饿
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 连 go 都有？
<iMadper> adam8157: +1
<^k^> UbuntuTalk[啊呜虫] , 不要玩机器人
<iMadper> ^k^: 你又疯了?
<iMadper> go 怎么了?
<adam8157> iMadper: 想大吃一顿, 又怕长膘儿 =,=
<yunfan> iMadper: 怎么会没有c呢 你太native
<^k^> iMadper, .. 休息一下 ..  17:42 
<adam8157> yunfan: ...
<yunfan> adam8157: 怎么？
<adam8157> yunfan: naive, not native
<yunfan> adam8157: 土著也可以解释得通
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 什么时候 ^k^ 开始识别桥接的昵称了？
<iMadper> native? 土著? 我不算土著呀.
<yunfan> 帝都土著嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/versionupdate/2013/06/139969.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: AV Linux 6.0.1 发布_Linux伊甸园开源社区-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<mozillazg> hi, 请问 linux 下有哪些好用的命令行下载工具？谢谢！
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] wget aria2,好用的就这两个
<mozillazg> 好的，谢谢！
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 单线程用wget，多线程用aria2
<mozillazg> 嗯
<ggarlic> axel也挺好用的
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 功能太单一
 * Pudge 昨天坑我装3.5的那帮货呢？出来啊！！！
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 3.5的什么？内核？
<ggarlic> 我也是awesome 3.5
<Pudge> awesome
<Pudge> 坑逼
<ggarlic> :D  说来听听
<Pudge> 漂亮的widget全挂了
<ggarlic> 冏，改下语法我记得
<Pudge> 毛，这要改到猴年马月去
<Pudge> blingbling的作者也是个坑逼
<ggarlic> 没用过那么高端的。。。。
<ggarlic> vicious之类的库直接稍微改改就能用
<Pudge> 也就vicious能用
<Pudge> 其他所有的都不能用了，草
<Pudge> 库不用改
<roylez_> yunfan: http://beta.yandex.com/
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ No Man Is An Island
<imtxc> 求介绍你们检测新邮件的方式啊 cc yunfan roylez_ 
<roylez_> imtxc: inotify
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 定时检测
<feiyin> 。。。。。。
<iwii> NTR
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ntr ？
<iwii> ...
<feiyin> 。。。？
<iwii> iMNaoTanRen:   hi
<iMNaoTanRen> iwii: hi. 
<iMNaoTanRen> iwii: 有工作给没.
<iwii> 等我开公司。。。
<iMNaoTanRen> iwii: 那你快点儿~
<feiyin> 。。。。
<iwii> 。。。
<iMNaoTanRen> iwii: 这个月可以不?
<iwii> iMNaoTanRen: 我表示压力很大
<feiyin> 我表示有点蛋疼
<iMNaoTanRen> feiyin: 我t你一下, 你就不疼了
<iwii> 我压倒蛋了
<feiyin> iMNaoTanRen:  那就碎了 
<iMNaoTanRen> iwii: 压在哪儿了? 我看准儿点儿t
<lqi> freeflyi1g: freeflying?
<iMNaoTanRen> lqi: 是的. 
<lqi> freeflyi1g: ping
<lqi> iMNaoTanRen: thanks
<iMNaoTanRen> lqi: np
<lqi> freeflying: ping
<iMNaoTanRen> lqi: 一般, 这个号是用来挂机的
<lqi> iMNaoTanRen: 你是马甲？
<iMNaoTanRen> lqi: 是.
<lqi> cool
<feiyin> 。。
<lqi> freeflying: 如果有ubuntu打包的问题，怎么报bug?
<iMNaoTanRen> lqi: IMnaotanren = I'm 脑瘫人
<lqi> iMNaoTanRen: you are not
<iMNaoTanRen> lqi: lp上面报. 
<lqi> iMNaoTanRen: 给个简单介绍的页面吧，第一次...
<iMNaoTanRen> lqi: 那玩意, 还有介绍页面? 直接找到页面填问题描述就行了
<lqi> iMNaoTanRen:  这么无脑？
<iMNaoTanRen> lqi: google: ubuntu report bug
<iMNaoTanRen> lqi: 我不是无脑, 我是脑瘫.
<iMNaoTanRen> lqi: 不一样的.
<freeflying> lqi, ubuntu-bug <package name>
<iMNaoTanRen> lqi: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs 右上角, report a bug
<lqi> 好的，我先走着，有问题再找你
<^k^> iMNaoTanRen ⇪ t: Bugs : Ubuntu : Ubuntu
<iMNaoTanRen> lqi: how to report bugs:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<^k^> iMNaoTanRen ⇪ ti: ReportingBugs - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<iwii> 学习了
<lqi> iMNaoTanRen: cool
<iMNaoTanRen> lq
<iMNaoTanRen> lqi: 下次可以自己搜. 搜个问题, 难道会比report bug还难?
<lqi> iMNaoTanRen: ^_^ 报完了，再找你帮我push
<iMNaoTanRen> lqi: push啥? 
<iMNaoTanRen> lqi: 我push没用. 
 * adam8157 肉粽竟然很好吃
<lqi> iMNaoTanRen: 那就太脑瘫了...
<iMNaoTanRen> adam8157: 本来就很好吃.... 
<iwii> adam8157:  不好吃， 淘宝有卖
<imtxc> iMNaoTanRen: 前几天看了下盗墓笔记，对粽子有点抵触啊。。。。。
<iMNaoTanRen> imtxc: 无聊的小说...
<imtxc> iMNaoTanRen: 看了两本之后才发现无聊。。。。
<iMNaoTanRen> imtxc: 听名字觉得无聊
<imtxc> 。。
<IsoaSFlus> 各位晚上好啊
<IsoaSFlus> 好久不见了
<roylez_> IsoaSFlus: 欢迎回到非正常人类研究中心
 * iMNaoTanRen 第一研究课题: roylez
<roylez_> adam8157: 公的还是母的？
<IsoaSFlus> lol
<adam8157> roylez_: 啥
<iMNaoTanRen> 粽子
<roylez_> adam8157: 肉棕
<adam8157> roylez_: 还有公的母的/
<adam8157> ?
<iMNaoTanRen> adam8157: 僵尸的意思
<iMNaoTanRen> adam8157: 错了, 木乃伊的意思
<IsoaSFlus> 有谁知道compiz一个关闭窗口像碎玻璃一样的特效么？
<feiyin> 我现在就再用  
<feiyin> 一关就满屏幕飞  。。
<IsoaSFlus> 请问那个特效怎么搞？
<IsoaSFlus> feiyin: 
<feiyin> kde里有这个设置特效的 
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<feiyin> 哈哈 
<IsoaSFlus> 我是unity
<feiyin> 我一点都不喜欢 unity  
<IsoaSFlus> 额
<adam8157> roylez_: 啥样是公的啥样是母的
<roylez_> adam8157: 带把的是公的不带的是母的
<adam8157> roylez_: 不知道..
<si1m> 有个问题
<si1m> 大家好
<adam8157> roylez_: http://item.jd.com/1021481588.html
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 思念200g经典猪肉粽子咸粽5袋10只【图片 价格 品牌 报价】
<^k^> si1m:点点点.  20:37 
<si1m> 就是linux的history那个命令在那里？？/bin/下没有他！
<iMNaoTanRen> si1m: where history\
<iMNaoTanRen> si1m: shell built in
<IsoaSFlus> history是内建命令吧
<adam8157> $ type history
<adam8157> history is a shell builtin
<si1m> whereis history history: /usr/share/man/man3/history.3readline.gz
<si1m> 我想用python subprocess 他 不可以吗！
<iMNaoTanRen> si
<iMNaoTanRen> si1m: 可以
<iMNaoTanRen> si1m: fc -l 1
<si1m> output=subprocess.Popen("history")
<si1m> 不行啊
<iMNaoTanRen> si1m: 看不见我跟你说的话?
<iMNaoTanRen> si1m: 用 fc -l 1
<si1m> 恩
<si1m> fc这个命令我看看man
<iMNaoTanRen> si1m: 参数都告诉你了, 还用得着看man....
<si1m> 不是这个命令没用过我想学学！
<si1m> bash: fc: 历史声明 越界
<IsoaSFlus> kde和unity相比，占用资源多么
 * iMNaoTanRen 想学口琴...
<iMNaoTanRen> si1m: 你的问题. 我bash/zsh的都没问题.
<si1m> 哦
<si1m> 谢谢了
<iMNaoTanRen> si1m: -l 是列出来, 1是从第一条开始列
<si1m> 可是我也 bash啊
<iMNaoTanRen> si1m: 你越界可以考虑去掉1
<iMNaoTanRen> si1m: 只显示15条, 试试看
<si1m> 去掉1 只现实2000-2015的
<si1m> 恩
<si1m> 如何显示全部
<si1m> 这个fc man 还不行 哎。。
<iMNaoTanRen> si1m: cat ~/.bash_history
<si1m> 只能这么 使用python 吗！
<si1m> 用python读这个吗！
<iMNaoTanRen> si1m: 你用python不能读取那个文件吗?!
<si1m> 能
<iMNaoTanRen> si1m: 孩子.... 那你就去读呀
<si1m> 本想使用 subprocess
<iMNaoTanRen> si1m: 一定要调用外部工具你才开心?
<si1m> 不是！，没有强迫正，
 * iMNaoTanRen 费劲... 看书去....
<si1m> perl---》条条大陆通罗马吗！
<si1m> 谢谢了
<iMNaoTanRen> perl的话, 直接 while<> 就行了.... 然后重定向过去
<si1m> iMNaoTanRen:: 不是我说的是perl的原则！！
<iMNaoTanRen> perl还有原则... perl连节操都没有了...
<si1m> iMNaoTanRen::perl
<si1m> 呵呵
<si1m> 不过他可是python，ruby 的长辈啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 这次貌似升级还不那么容易....
<roylez_> adam8157: https://www.archlinux.org/news/binaries-move-to-usrbin-requiring-update-intervention/
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ ti: Arch Linux - News: Binaries move to /usr/bin requiring update intervention
<adam8157> roylez_: arch这方面真心矬
<iMNaoTanRen> roylez_: 你用aur太多了
<roylez_> iMNaoTanRen: 很多.....
<iMNaoTanRen> roylez_: 我也很多.
<roylez_> iMNaoTanRen: 丫升过去了？
<iMNaoTanRen> roylez_: 卸载那些包用的时间比重装多多了, 所以我选择重装, 顺手从32bit升级到64bit了
<roylez_> iMNaoTanRen: 渣.....
<iMNaoTanRen> roylez_: 不是呀, 本来我也想重装, 一直懒而已
<iMNaoTanRen> roylez_: 现在顺手的事儿
<adam8157> iMNaoTanRen: 才用64bit啊, 渣渣
<roylez_> iMNaoTanRen: 我升64都没重装
<iMNaoTanRen> roylez_: 渣个屁, 你不重装, 给我32bit转64试试看
<iMNaoTanRen> roylez_: ....
<iMNaoTanRen> adam8157: 我安装那会儿, flashplugin * 64还天天崩溃呢
<roylez_> iMNaoTanRen: 你太渣了，不值一喷
<iMNaoTanRen> adam8157: 所以就没用64bit的. 用的pae
<iMNaoTanRen> adam8157: arch的官方没有pae支持, 我还每次都手动编译内核
<iMNaoTanRen> roylez_: ...
<adam8157> MNaoTanRen: 你太渣了，不值一喷
<iMNaoTanRen> roylez_: 不喷你就别出声呀, 你这不还是喷了嘛... T-T
 * iMNaoTanRen 夫唱妇随!
<si1m> exit
<jusss> Pudge: 我试试在vbox里用efi装squeeze
<Pudge> jusss: 。。
<jusss> Pudge: 那个efi shell x64是从哪搞的？就是那个efi shell
<iwii> 什么是efi
<jusss> Pudge: 主板没自带efi shell，
<^k^> iwii: define:efi http://g.cn EFI researches, invents and delivers next-generation digital technology that brings brands, ideas and images to life for businesses globally.
<Pudge> jusss: 网上下
<jusss> Pudge: 需要在u盘里装个efi shell,而且网上说mac和win的efi shell不一样，就是没Linux的。。。
<jusss> Pudge: 引导win的那个efi shell能引导linux?
<Pudge> jusss: 跟系统无关
<jusss> Pudge: 那为啥mac的和win的不一样
<Pudge> 能引导win，就在win的boot。init文件里面写句话引导linux
<jusss> Pudge: 我去试试看能不能引导，那个efi shell是Intel提供的？还是从sf或哪里下载
<jusss> Pudge: 我一直感觉我想的太多，作的太少，等我真下决心不想然后去作的时候，发现原来还是想的太少。。。
<iwii> ...
<Pudge> jusss: 。。边做边想
<Pudge> jusss: 做了才知道该怎么想才对
<iwii> 失败很容易，成功很难
<jusss> Pudge: 还是没找到那个eif shell从哪下
<endle> 请问大家在 python3 里，怎样读入一组整数
<jusss> Pudge: 中文的efi项目跑到了日本的sf网站上，这是什么情况
<jusss> Pudge: http://sourceforge.jp/projects/sfnet_efi-shell/
<^k^> jusss ⇪ t: EFI Shell Project Top Page - SourceForge.JP
<imtxc> adam8157: mutt 在没有退出的时候，不会把 new 目录里面的邮件移动到 cur 里面么
<adam8157> imtxc: ctrl-x
<adam8157> eexpress: momo
<eexpress> 蛋蛋你又推广石器时代的工具
<imtxc> eexpress: 神乃来了啊
<imtxc> eexpress: 找你呢
<eexpress> 啥好事
<imtxc> eexpress: 记得你有个 traynote 还是啥的，可以在 tray 里面创建个图标，用什么写的啊，我打算用来做新邮件提醒。。。。
<eexpress> 巴西妓女在做宣传啊
<eexpress> vala写的
<imtxc> eexpress: 额，高端了。。。
<adam8157> eexpress: 当你一天看百封邮件回十封邮件就晓得了
<imtxc> e
<eexpress> opera每天也上百啊
<eexpress> 包括rss
<imtxc> 。。
<eexpress> 我的本本，现在觉得好爽的了。啥都正常
<eexpress> 蛋蛋买不
<adam8157> eexpress: 渣渣
<imtxc> eexpress: 追求好低啊你  正常就好爽
<eexpress> 嫉妒啊，明显
<imtxc> eexpress: ...|||... 我的本子一直正常哇 除了有时候网卡掉了 
<jusss> eexpress: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=139&p=3004884
<^k^> jusss ⇪ t: GRUB2 for DOS/UEFI/ISO/PXE项目(winly)正式启动（含制作教程及源码） - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<jusss> eexpress: 里面那个bootx64和bootmgfw.efi一样吗
<eexpress> 没任何额外设置，才叫正常。热键，电源管理等
<eexpress> 不uefi
<jiero> eexpress: 阿姨阿姨。
<jusss> eexpress: 我想知道引导efi的那个文件一样吗，win的是bootmgfw.efi mac也有自己的
<iwii> eexpress: 什么本本
<eexpress> 别打扰，我在网页跟帖
<eexpress> 论坛有本本图片
<iwii> 哦
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 说道UEFI我想起来，这个好像也可以引导Linuxhttp://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/
<^k^> UbuntuTalk[马甲二号] ... ⇪ The rEFInd Boot Manager
<eexpress> 林志玲的是真奶不
<iwii> 。。
<jusss> eexpress: 你摸摸不就知道了
<adam8157> ...
<jiero> eexpress: 真正答案2选一
<iwii> 手感好，管他真假
<eexpress> 没机会
<jiero> iwii: 人妖的是假的
<adam8157> eexpress: 假的, 曾经差点摔破
<eexpress> 赞扬蛋蛋
 * jusss 神的评论"grub当年想烧入flash,直接代替bios。后来搞成2，搞得巨大复杂。。。"
<adam8157> eexpress: 本本照片在哪 
 * jiero 有个七号电池驱动256MB MP3
<eexpress> 论坛啊
<iwii> jiero: 品牌不一样，归属不一样
<adam8157> eexpress: 哪
<jiero> roylez_ 真乐还是假乐
<eexpress> 日本计划5年内取消高考制度
<eexpress> 自己搜索嘛，我手机
<imtxc> 有什么最简单的办法在托盘创建个图标。。。
<iwii> imt
<iwii> 高考完全可以和中考一样
<imtxc> ？
<jiero> imt
<jiero> imt
<jiero> eexpress: 不需要大学了
<jiero> eexpress: lol
<eexpress> 搜狗输入法泄露用户隐私事件继续发酵？
 * imtxc 幸亏没用过搜狗
<adam8157> eexpress: nnnd 没找到
 * jiero 认为这个时代不需要那么多学校了
<jiero> adam8157: 他就一句话，xps
<eexpress> 搜索statuicon，就是你要的， imtxc
<imtxc> gnome 的？
<eexpress> 大妹子，你相信高中时候的恋爱可以一口气谈到民政局去吗？
<jiero> eexpress: 相信
<jiero> eexpress: 好多好多了。。。
<eexpress> 与你分享:手机访问: http://163.fm/C6F1WEe 电脑访问: http://163.fm/59THSFu
<^k^> eexpress ... ⇪ 网易新闻客户端
<vose> October21: 嗨
<vose> October21: 终于看见你了
<jiero> 教育。教育。。。
<jiero> 就是淘汰我的么。
<vose> October21: hi
<vose> ji
<vose> jiero: 刚高考？
<jusss> eexpress: 解压iso文件咋那么慢
<eexpress> 蛋疼才解压
<jusss> eexpress: winrar解压debian的600mb的cd iso文件，提示要30分钟
<jiero> vose: 没高考过，一生都不想去哈。
<jiero> jusss: 。蛋疼么。
<jusss> eexpress: 苦b的efi，需要解压
<jusss> jiero: efi蛋疼
<iwii> jusss: 可以直接挂载iso
<vose> jiero: 那你谈淘汰……怎么啦？
<eexpress> 蛋疼才efi
<vose> 挂载+1
<eexpress> 其实蛋蛋最近蛋疼
<jusss> iwii: efi shell需要个引导文件，win的和lin的一样吗？反正win和mac的好像不一样
<jiero> vose: 没高考就不能被淘汰了？
<jusss> iwii: efi shell能挂载读取iso文件来安装系统？
<iwii> jusss: grub可以  mem  map  iso
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 神
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕
<jiero> adam8157: 还是不加糖大枣粽子，蘸糖水好吃。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 小蛙人
<jusss> iwii: 这是efi ...
<iwii> ...
<vose> October21: 你怎么啦，没在么
<eexpress> 噶嘛啊萎
<jiero> jusss: 灭了你的电脑哈。。。
<jusss> 买本时光关注独显了，没想到还有个efi的坑在等着我跳。。。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 还啊慰呢啊
<jusss> jiero: ..
<vose> jiero: 所以问你如何谈起淘汰啊……感觉故事，哈哈
<eexpress> legacy模式嘛
<jiero> vose: 被踢出大学哈
 * jiero 从小学到高中就没考上过一所学校
<jiero> lol
<vose> jiero: 保送？
<jiero> vose: 你说可能么
<jusss> eexpress: 装系统的时候提示创建efi分区，然后没创建，grub也没说自己写到了哪，然后就变成砖了
<vose> 额
<jusss> eexpress: 主板上没有那个efi boot的开关
<eexpress> 笑
<eexpress> 刷bios
<vose> jiero: 那怎么被大学t出来了？
<gfrog_away> jiero: ...
<jiero> vose: 不需要考也可以进
<gfrog_away> eexpress: ...
<gfrog_away> imtxc: ...
<jiero> gfrog_away: 小青蛙
<jusss> eexpress: 不敢刷呀，万一变砖了砸半
<eexpress> 砖脑袋啊
<vose> jiero: 也不是保送，那怎么进，感觉好神秘
<jusss> eexpress: 我身边要是有你这样的神人，我就啥也敢干了
<jusss> eexpress: 出问题就找你
<eexpress> askubuntu有uefi例子，好详细
<jusss> eexpress: 可惜没有。。。
<jiero> vose: 高中成绩够了+英语成绩+学费就可以出国上学。
<jiero> jusss: 你买的破电脑哈。虚拟linux吧。
<vose> jiero: soga
<jusss> jiero: 现在就是vbox进来的，
<jusss> jiero: win下又没irssi
<jiero> jusss: 那就这样吧。
<jiero> jusss: 失败了吧你。
<jusss> jiero: ...可是我要n卡硬接电影呀
<jiero> jusss: windows 下看就是了。。
<jusss> jiero: 我在lin下最大爱好，看电影
<jiero> jusss: 。。。
<endle> 必须硬解吗？
<jiero> jusss: 难不成你的电脑用windows 7和我这台一样看两个视频，整机死机然后乱叫？
<endle> 花钱换个好点的处理器，省心省力，针对
<endle> 真的
 * jiero 的windows 7就是用来更新固件的。
<jiero> 用来更新主板 bios
<jiero> endle:  cpu 都是可以的。
<endle> jianqun, 那还纠结啥硬解啊
<jiero> endle: 不需要换，但是有些人就是喜欢啥都用上，尽管不需要，也必须都用上，否则觉得自己赔钱了
<jiero> 哈哈
<Pudge> 草，整了2小时，终于该有的widget都有了，sb 3.5
<nopcall> Pudge: awesome 3.5?
<Pudge> 恩
<Pudge> 这sb东西，升级就升级，改jb API干嘛，操蛋
<nopcall> 我昨天升级到3.5的...
<nopcall> 直接用别人的配置...现在没有下拉的terminal..不爽啊..
<nopcall> 又不想换回去
<Pudge> 好多漂亮的widget都用不了了，只能一个一个改
<October21> Pudge: 你给我的rc.lua很乱，我照wiki配置的
<liemehoc> Pudge: 折腾死了   要折腾就干脆像dwm这样的   一次折腾到位   一万年不用动
<vose> 什么东西你们再弄？
<liemehoc> vose: wm
<vose> liemehoc: 全称是？
<liemehoc> vose: 窗口管理器
<vose> liemehoc: soga x都不懂的我还是干点儿其它吧，哈哈哈
<Pudge> October21: 你是谁，我给过你rc？
<October21> 嗯
<Pudge> liemehoc: 对，一折腾就是1千年，然后一万年不用动，
<Pudge> October21: 那个东西没用了，一升级到3.5我就全改了
<October21> Pudge: 你本来就不认识我
<October21> Pudge: 你这一问我就不知道怎么描述
<Pudge> 没事，相逢何必曾相识
<October21> 你怎么升级的 3.5
<October21> Pudge: 你怎么升级的 3.5
<Pudge> upgrade 啊
<October21> 源里有了？
<Pudge> experimental里面有了
<someone_> 真是么人
<October21> Pudge: 你的rc很乱，配置起来很麻烦吧？
<someone_> xorg.conf你们怎么配置的
<Pudge> 不乱啊，我只是很多东西懒得删而已
<Pudge> October21: 不过也无所谓了，那个东西已经扔了，现在是新的rc，
<October21> Pudge: 我看起来累
<October21> 就是语法换了些吧
<Pudge> October21: 就是语法换了些。。。随便换一句，多少文件不能用啊
<someone_> 我用fvwm。可是我的屏幕分辨率难以设置成1440x900.我想通过配置xorg.conf 达到这个目的
<Pudge> someone_: 用xrand
<Pudge> xrandr
<Pudge> someone_: xorg.conf已经过时了
<someone_> xrandr  --newmode ?
<someone_> Pudge,  thank you
<someone_> I look up the Manual
<Pudge> someone_: 直接google xrandr设置分辨率
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] axrandr
<someone_> xrandr --newmode "1440x900_60.00" 106.47  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 901 904 932  -hsync +vsync
<someone_> xrandr --addmode VGA-0 "1440x900_60.00"
<someone_> xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode "1440x900_60.00"
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 打错了，是arandr
<someone_> 完成
<someone_> 这个arandr
<someone_> 又是什么
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 图形化的xrandr
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 就是xrandr 的gui界面
<someone_> UbuntuTalk, so so
<someone_> xorg.conf 为什么要淘汰呢、
<Pudge> someone_: 没有淘汰
<someone_> 很多的资料还是有xorg.conf 的
<Pudge> someone_: 只是调整了配置文件，xorg。conf基本不怎么用了
<someone_> 哦
<Pudge> someone_: 那都是以前的，而且xorg。conf本身也起作用，优先级最高，会覆盖其他配置
<someone_> Pudge,  我今天尝试xorg.conf 对于modeline 的配置就是无效
<someone_> Pudge,  只有这个xrandr是ok的
<Pudge> someone_: ?
<Pudge> someone_: xorg。conif很麻烦，你的设备id什么的都要写对，一个错了都无效
<someone_> Pudge, 我是有信心我是写对了的
<someone_> 查了多次
<someone_> Pudge, 这个问题要解决。我去x.org 
<alvin_rxg> Title: X.Org Wiki - Home (@ x.org)
<someone_> alvin_rxg, thank you
 * Pudge 草，弄了一下午，终于所有的widget都能用了
<jusss> Pudge: 我进efi shell了
<jusss> Pudge: 然后不知道怎么装了
<Pudge> ..
<Pudge> 引导啊
<jusss> Pudge: 通过一个Shellx64.efi的文件
<jusss> Pudge: 怎么引导？
<vose> October21: 停电了
<Pudge> jusss: 你先试试能不能按照他说的引导启动近windows
<jusss> Pudge: bootmgfw.efi是个win的引导文件
<jusss> Pudge: 不是linux的
<Pudge> jusss: 能引导windows就性了
<Pudge> 然后用win7引导linux
<Pudge> 这么容易
<jusss> Pudge: 有文章指出了，bootmgfw.efi是引导win的
<jusss> Pudge: ...
<jusss> Pudge: 我又不能在一个U盘里装2个iso文件
<Pudge> 别整这些有的没的
<Pudge> jusss: 你别管那个efi了
<Pudge> jusss: 我就这么给你说吧
<jusss> Pudge: 不管efi怎么装
<Pudge> jusss: 默认下你的win7能进吧？
<jusss> Pudge: 难道直接装，然后从efi shell运行grub引导启动系统？
<jusss> Pudge: 能进win7
<Pudge> jusss: 那不就行了，直接用win7引导linux
<jusss> Pudge: 没听明白
<Pudge> 。。。windows有自己的多系统引导启动方式
<jusss> Pudge: win7怎么引导？总不能用bcd之类的把
<Pudge> jusss: 以前xp有boot，ini文件
<jusss> Pudge: 这是efi
<Pudge> jusss: 现在改了，但是原理是一样的，
<jusss> Pudge: 不是bios
<Pudge> jusss: 。。。我操，你忘了efi行么？
<Pudge> jusss: 跟efi无关///
<Pudge> jusss: 你没装过2个windows？
<OTO> wow,这间房人多;-)
<jusss> Pudge: 没有
<Pudge> jusss: 会有一个引导菜单，问你进哪个windows
<Pudge> jusss: 一样的原理，改成对应的linux盘就行了
<jusss> Pudge: 我都不知道win7的引导是怎么回事，你说的boot.ini是xp,
<Pudge> jusss: 你想象一下，你再多装一个winxp,会怎么样
<jusss> Pudge: xp的bootloader和win7好像不一样
<Pudge> jusss: 难道进不去系统？不会吧
<jusss> Pudge: 我没装过，不知道
<jusss> Pudge: 难道你装过win7 +xp?
<Pudge> jusss: 是不一样，但是原理是一样的，引导方法变了而已，但是都跟efi无关了
<jusss> Pudge: 谁没事装两个win...
<Pudge> jusss: 需要测试某些软件
<jusss> Pudge: 这不是不知道win7的引导方式吗？怎么加lin进去
<Pudge> jusss: google
<jusss> Pudge: 我这google被gfwed了，查出的链接根本就不让访问
<Pudge> http://bbs.pcbeta.com/viewthread-521512-1-1.html
<^k^> Pudge ⇪ t: 用Windows7的bcd引导Linux的简单方法-远景-Windows7,Windows8,旗舰版,系统下载,主题
<Pudge> jusss: 尼玛，不会百度么
<Pudge> jusss: 你已经变成伸手党了
<jusss> Pudge: 那装系统时建不建efi分区
<Pudge> jusss: 。。。忘记efi好么
<jusss> Pudge: grub又写到哪
<Pudge> jusss: 你的win7能启动，efi已经是浮云了
<jusss> Pudge: 装系统会提示efi分区
<Pudge> grub写到ext4
<Pudge> jusss: 写到linux的分区
<Pudge> jusss: 你的/是哪里，grub就装到哪里
<Pudge> jusss: 操了，劳动节的作业，儿童节都过完了你还没搞定
<jusss> Pudge: efi都纠结这么多天了，你突然跟我说别管efi了。。。
<jusss> Pudge: 我就算不装系统，也得大致明白点efi呀，我这些天都白纠结了
<jusss> Pudge: 我下了
<roylez_> Pudge: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac688565
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 敖厂长蛋蛋被击爆 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<Pudge> roylez_: 。。
<MAONOOOOBO> lalala
<MAONOOOOBO> 唉，还是去睡觉吧。。。。。。。。。。
<Meowoo> 明天准备买玩具上万本了
<OTO> 喝了点酒，找地方眯一觉|-)
<Meowoo> knownbad 决定明天去买那个 玩具上网本了
<knownbad> Can't type Chinese again.
<knownbad> Good luck to you.
<Meowoo> why?
<Meowoo> you system was crash?
<Meowoo> or other computer?
<Meowoo> or reinstall system? change other system?
<knownbad> Yes.
<Meowoo> 我猫又把我的电脑关了
<Meowoo> 无线网卡是啥意思
<Meowoo> 是不是要搭配无线路由才行
<knownbad> shide.
<Meowoo> 无线路由可不可以接有线
<knownbad> Yes you can but you will need a network cable.
<Meowoo> 就是有没有两者兼容的，我老机器没有无线
<Meowoo> what is network cable?
<^k^> Meowoo: define:network cable? http://g.cn Networking cables are used to connect one network device to other network devices or to connect two or more computers to share printer, scanner etc. Different ...
<Meowoo> adsl cat ?
<Pudge> 两朵奇葩。。
<Meowoo> network cables 是用于连接一个网络设备到另一个网络设备。或连接两个或更多的电脑去分享打印机，扫描器等等
<knownbad> Cat5 cable.
<Meowoo> 是这意思么？
<knownbad> Yes.
<Meowoo> 不明白。我的上网本连接无线路由，路由接adsl猫。应该就可上了吧
<Meowoo> 我现在的有线路由就是这样上的
<knownbad> You can do that too.
<Meowoo> 但哦要换无线路由，但我老机器没有无线网卡额
<Meowoo> 那无线路由是否有无线、有线兼容的
<Meowoo> 我去上网查查
<Pudge> knownbad: 我现在只有一种冲到他家，把所有跟电脑，上网有关的东西全咋了的冲动
<knownbad> Buy a 无线路由有无线、有线兼容的
<knownbad> +1
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> I want to kill him for a long time.
<Meowoo> ............
<Meowoo> 我放猫咬你们
<knownbad> 无线路由dou有无线、有线兼容的le.
<knownbad> nitamadeben.
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 明白
<Pudge> 草，整整5个小时，我终于把awesome3.5调教好了
<knownbad> qishinijiumai无线路由jiukeyile.
<knownbad> That's why it's call awesome....-_-
<knownbad> called.
<^k^> Meowoo:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行请贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<Pudge> ..
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 我想躺着床上看阿翁，但又不想买多一个无线，有条线连着上网本多有意思
<Meowoo> 无线路由
<Meowoo> 这里谁对 html5 有研究的
<Meowoo> 我有个问题
<Meowoo> 现在 html5的mic和摄像头有多少浏览器是支持的
<Meowoo> 我看html5的标准，有这个的
<Meowoo> 是否还是要依靠 flash 来实现？
<Meowoo> 有人知道么？
<knownbad> ZZZzzz
<Meowoo> knownbad you know that??
<alvin_rxg> Meowoo: w3schools.com
<jamesfung14> alvin_rxg: w3school就算了..
<alvin_rxg> 为什么？
<Meowoo> alvin_rxg 我就是从那看到 html5 支持 mic 和 摄像头，但不清楚有多少浏览器支持了。 我现在上不去，我的电脑跑不动
<Meowoo> 好像还没多少浏览器支持这个
<jamesfung14> 因为w3school太磋了
<Meowoo> 不知道现在如何了
<jamesfung14> Meowoo: 你可以看看wiki http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_layout_engines_%28HTML_5%29
<alvin_rxg> Meowoo: http://uploadpie.com/Pspzg
<jamesfung14> 有个表
<^k^> jamesfung14 ⇪ ti: Comparison of layout engines (HTML5) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Meowoo> 额，谢了
<Meowoo> 我去看看
<jamesfung14> Meowoo: 这个好像是关于摄像头那些东西的支持
<jamesfung14> http://caniuse.com/#feat=stream
<^k^> jamesfung14 ... ⇪ Can I use... Support tables for HTML5, CSS3, etc
<gebjgd> ofan alvin_rxg Meowoo 干嘛呢？
<gebjgd> Pudge 你们那里有1664的啤酒吧
<gebjgd> Pudge 我在比利时死活没买到
<gebjgd> Pudge 1664应该是比利时的啤酒
 * knownbad 砍死贱猫
<huangjs> hi ofan
<gebjgd> knownbad 你在呢？
<gebjgd> knownbad 打倒美国台湾老色鬼
<gebjgd> 我的位置： 科隆, 德国
<gebjgd> knownbad 擦  这破3G网络
<Meowoo> 我这破机器连w3school都跑不动
<Meowoo> 我说的不是音频视频播放
<Meowoo> 是mic和摄像头的及时传输
<gebjgd> Meowoo 可怜的贱猫
<Meowoo> 我忘了是不是 w3school看的，html5支持这个，我找不到。
<gebjgd> Meowoo 这么说你连 myfreecams.com都没法看
<alvin_rxg> Title: MyFreeCams.com - The #1 adult webcam community. Free live webcams and video-chat. (@ myfreecams.com)
<Meowoo> myfreecams.com是啥
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 乖
<gebjgd> Meowoo 好地方
<Meowoo> 这个是 html5原生的webcam?
<Meowoo> 貌似 html5 标准有原生的 webcam 支持，以前看的，那时貌似只有chrome支持
<gebjgd> Meowoo 原生的美女webcam
<Meowoo> 我跑不动 w3school这个网站。等明天换电脑再找了
<Meowoo> 是 html5 么
<gebjgd> Meowoo 质量呱呱叫
<Meowoo> 我不想用 flash搞
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 我不喜欢 flash
<gebjgd> Meowoo 自己看 不知道
<Meowoo> 我跑得动么
<Meowoo> 我都硬不起来了
<Meowoo> 算了
<Meowoo> 这机器基本啥都干不了，只能玩 太阁V了
<gebjgd> Meowoo 试试看 兴许你又来第二春了
<Meowoo> 连啊翁都看不了
<Meowoo> 跑不动额我的机器
<Meowoo> 土豆都上不了
<Meowoo> gebjgd 你应该推荐给 knownbad ，他老婆都度假好久了
<knownbad> 啥？
<knownbad> 操，跑了。
<^k^>  05:28
#ubuntu-cn 2013-06-08
<iwii> awesome 里面 awful.util.spawn("scrot -s ") 没反应， 不支持 -s 好像
<leemeng0x61> iwii, 是的
<leemeng0x61> iwii, 这个问题没法解决的
<iwii> leemeng0x61: o
<MAONOOOOBO> Google Talk是不是被屏蔽了，打开GMALI看不到那一项
<dchxcrow> gtalk 好像被hangout代替了
<imtxc> eexpress: 早
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 早 伽马啊慰
<sjd_zeus> hangout还是不错的
<imtxc> roylez: 席席
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: hangout看不到谁在线谁不在线了。。
<leemeng0x61> hangout 可以把talk的联系人导入吗
<leemeng0x61> 包括里面的好友
<sjd_zeus> hangout貌似可以找到你的gmail好友的
<sjd_zeus> hangout做远程培训不错哦
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 不用找啊，hangout里面的好友就是gmail中的好友
<Pudge> 但是list中看不出来谁在线谁不在线
<leemeng0x61> 那还好
<Pudge> debian 3.10 kernel放出来了
<Pudge> 可惜header还装不上
<sjd_zeus> Pudge: 啊
<sjd_zeus> Pudge: 在哪个源里面
<Pudge> experimental啊
<sjd_zeus> Pudge: 怎么安装3.10的kernel呢
<Pudge> aptitude
<MAONOOOOBO> 破东西神马都用不了
<MAONOOOOBO> 天天屏蔽，干脆改局域网算了
<sjd_zeus> MAONOOOOBO: 没人阻止你翻墙呀
<sjd_zeus> 我去看看下
<MAONOOOOBO> 现在帆樯的软件都很少了
<sjd_zeus> gae一直都很稳定呀
<Pudge> 3.5 唯一的两点就是能显示全debian菜单了
<sjd_zeus> Pudge: 我现在还在用3.2呢
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 你怎么装的3.2。。自己编译么。
<MAONOOOOBO>  sjd_zeus: gae是什么啊子游门
<sjd_zeus> Pudge: 恩，前几天编译了个3.10有点问题，就弄成3.2了
<Pudge> ^k^: 什么是gae
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 。。我说的是awesome。。。不是kernel。
<^k^> Pudge: define:gae http://g.cn Run your web applications on Google's infrastructure. Google App Engine enables developers to build web applications on the same scalable systems that ...
 * sjd_zeus gae=goagent
<MAONOOOOBO> 呕，原来时娜个，没试过
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 至少用3.9源里面有啊，感觉省电很多
<sjd_zeus> Pudge: 用aptitude怎么升级到3.10呢
<sjd_zeus> Pudge: 自己编译的话，好麻烦的
<Pudge> sudo aptitude install linux-image-3.10
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 对啊，装一堆东西，看着就烦，还有永远记不住的编译参数
<sjd_zeus> Pudge: 呵呵，还是用aptitude安装吧，能自己解决一些问题
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 都away了乃还早。。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 你就没回来过
<sjd_zeus> Pudge: 3.10应该比3.2更省电了吧
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 》
<gfrog_away> imtxc: .
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 理论上是，我还没试过
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 反正3.9省电很多
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 最近为什么一直萎啊？
<sjd_zeus> Pudge: 3.10安装的时候提示有些固件没有呀
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 提示什么？ 应该不会啊。
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 只是header还装不上，显卡驱动，vbox那些没法编译
<eexpress> away *[ә'wei] ad. 离去 v. 萎缩，猥琐  gfrog_away
<eexpress> 赶紧改nick
<sjd_zeus> Pudge: linux-kbuild-3.10缺少这个包
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 是的，一般这个包都要延迟个1,2天
<sjd_zeus> 也就是说现在还不能用3.10了
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 可以啊，
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 如果你用开源驱动，不用vbox
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 渣神
<sjd_zeus> Pudge: 我试试去
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 坐啥台子啊
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 骑行台。坐毛儿
<eexpress> 不动的那种？
<MAONOOOOBO> 坐台？谁坐台？？
<eexpress> 噶嘛。
<sjd_zeus> Linux sjd 3.10-rc4-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 3.10~rc4-1~exp1 (2013-06-03) x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sjd_zeus> O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<sjd_zeus> 不错呀
<maplebeats> windows怎么看内核
<sjd_zeus> maplebeats: dxdiag里面可以看到相关信息
<eexpress> sjd_zeus: 为了一个假名字，编译？
<iMadper> eexpress: 不用编译, 发到irc的时候修改一下就行
<sjd_zeus> eexpress: 什么是假名字呀
<eexpress> iMadper: 也是
 * gfrog_away 3.10.0-0.rc1.git6.1.fc20.x86_64 
 * gfrog_away 还在rc1中。
<sjd_zeus> eexpress: 做人就不能阳光点吗 你是说sjd吧，是我的hostname呀
<eexpress> 额。hostname这么短。
<iMadper> sajiaodi
<sjd_zeus> eexpress: 要那么长干嘛
<Pudge> Linux Pudge 3.16-3-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 3.16-3~exp1 (2013-06-03)  x86 GNU/Linux
<iMadper> Pudge: 你赢了. 
<eexpress> 苍井空才号称是世界的（sjd）
<sjd_zeus> eexpress: 太猥琐了你
<sjd_zeus> eexpress: 这都能想到她上面去
<eexpress> iMadper: sjd_zeus 诽谤我。你来
<eexpress> 。。
 * sjd_zeus 这不是诽谤，说实话而已
<eexpress> 好吧。我占领这里了
<iMadper> eexpress: 你慢了.
<eexpress> 。。。果然
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 帽子神
<iMadper> eexpress: 神帽子
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 现在命令你改名字。
<eexpress> 不准叫啊萎
 * gfrog_away 据说Fedora19出TC2了
<eexpress> 赶紧赶紧
<iMadper> TC = 特差?
<eexpress> iMadper: 噶嘛不听话。你来
<iMadper> eexpress: 你是帽子神呀
<iMadper> eexpress: ... ...
<iMadper> eexpress: 同事一场, 不好t
<eexpress> 可是，噶嘛太高级了。
<eexpress> 会肉搏你的。
<iMadper> eexpress: 你让我t一个同公司, title比我高那么多的人. 那怎么行
<eexpress> 没说t吧。是让你劝说他
<iMadper> eexpress: ... 你咋就对那个名字那么不爽...
<sjd_zeus> iMadper: 请问桌面ignore掉 joined和quit的信息呢
<eexpress> 不顺口啊。
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 你啥client啊?
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 去看提问的智慧. 
<sjd_zeus> iMadper: weechat
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 我又不用那货...
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: /ctcp iMadper version
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 乃的顺口？ 咦，一颗屎破软屎
<eexpress> 这啥土语
 * gfrog_away 难道fedora19还没iso呢。。。
<sjd_zeus> 哦，我自己再找找看吧
<eexpress> 破噶嘛，你咋不骑车了。
<iMadper> 卍
<eexpress> ⇶⇸→↣↦⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻♥ꝎꙬ㚐ູꙮ
<sjd_zeus> 貌似搞定了ignore了
<eexpress> http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/hide_join_part_messages
<^k^> eexpress ... ⇪ Hide join part messages - XKCD Wiki
<eexpress> iMadper: 有好看的片子没
<iMadper> eexpress: 文艺片看不看?
<eexpress> 不懂文艺片所指
<Pudge> jusss: 。。。装好了？
<jusss> Pudge: 没
<Pudge> ..
<jusss> Pudge: 看到有网站上说linux应该用grubx64.efi做efi shell的引导文件shellx64.efi
<jusss> Pudge: 在squeeze的iso里面没找到grubx64.efi
<leemeng0x61> 动画片看不看
<Pudge> jusss: 。。。1万编
<Pudge> jusss: 你能忘了efi么
<eexpress> 有好看的？ leemeng0x61
<jusss> Pudge: win7有bootmgfw.efi引导win在efi shell
<leemeng0x61> eexpress, 魁拔2》
<Pudge> jusss: 这不就行了？？？
<eexpress> 魁拔啊。似乎看过一段。。以前
<jusss> Pudge: bootmgfw直引导win
<Pudge> jusss: win7能启动了，然后用win7启动linux，你怎么就不懂？？
<leemeng0x61> 第一部没有完
<Pudge> jusss: 我无话可说了
<leemeng0x61> 不过也算是可以的了
<jusss> Pudge: 那如果我不装win7
<eexpress> 不看这。纯打架
<leemeng0x61> 魁拔２还是３Ｄ的
<Pudge> jusss: 你麻痹，一开始你说你一定要有win7,整了一个月了，没装好
<liemehoc> 有没有用a-bike的，靠不靠谱啊
<leemeng0x61> 感觉还不错！
<eexpress> 。。4
<Pudge> jusss: 现在能装了，你告诉我你不要win7
<Pudge> jusss: 我只想说，呵呵
<jusss> Pudge: 我没吃药
<eexpress> 麻痹，是南方的骂人。
<jusss> Pudge: 我吃药吃多了
<jusss> Pudge: 我发烧了
<eexpress> .
<Pudge> jusss: 都能装了，你是不是又要说，要是我没电脑，
<jusss> Pudge: 我刚从精神病院里跑出来
<eexpress> jusss: momo lol
<jusss> Pudge: 我吃药去了，走了，拜
<Pudge> jusss: 多吃点，别回来了
 * sjd_zeus 都是精神病院的高材生呀
<IsoaSFlus> 早上好啊,各位
<IsoaSFlus> 有谁知道compiz里面,关闭窗口燃烧特效的那个在哪么?
<eexpress> 附件插件里面吧。
<eexpress> 附加
<IsoaSFlus> 附加插件?
<eexpress> compiz-plugins-extra 这种
<IsoaSFlus> 我装了可里面好像没有这个特效额
<IsoaSFlus> 那个特效叫什么名字?
<eexpress> 不记得名字了。 http://imagebin.org/260623
<iMadper> eexpress: 真爱至上 看不看?
<eexpress> bure那个吧。
<eexpress> iMadper: 爱情片？不看
<sjd_zeus> iMadper: 这个世界有真爱吗
<maivel> eexpress: 《真相至上》
<eexpress> 。
<sjd_zeus> 有啥好玩的游戏不？上班可以玩的
<eexpress> 上班可以玩的，啥概念。语文不好嘛
<sjd_zeus> eexpress: 超小型的游戏
<endle> freerice (dot) com
<endle> sjd_zeus, 这个怎么样？
<sjd_zeus> endle: ............
<endle> sjd_zeus, 还有一个我很喜欢的
<endle> hattrick.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: Hattrick Football Manager | Join the free football world (@ hattrick.org)
<eexpress> 1499？那些flash网站游戏
<endle> 节奏有点慢，但引擎做的挺好
<sjd_zeus> hattrick.org需要翻墙？
<endle> sjd_zeus, 不用啊
<sjd_zeus> 恩，打开了，有点慢，我去看看去
<IsoaSFlus> 为什么我那里没有那么多额。。
<eexpress> 小游戏：音乐捕捉2，度假村帝国，超级过劳死
<imtxc> eexpress: 有啥好事
<IsoaSFlus> ..
<imtxc> iMadper: 有好事么
<imtxc> yunfan: 有什么好玩的事
<eexpress> imtxc: wisee
 * sjd_zeus 没了join quit message,真清爽呀
<imtxc> eexpress: 这东西辐射很大吧
<eexpress> 你整天都在其中
<sjd_zeus> endle: 这个足球经理 创建球队需要很长时间？
<eexpress> 多普勒嘛
<imtxc> eexpress: 要实准确的识别 那不是得更多的辐射么
<eexpress> 可能
<imtxc> eexpress: 乃的遥控器卖出去了几个
<endle> sjd_zeus, 抱歉，刚才afk了
<endle> sjd_zeus, 我记得得等3天左右吧
<eexpress> 没人要
<sjd_zeus>  我现在无法参加比赛呀
<imtxc> eexpress: .... 加点好玩的功能。。。
<endle> sjd_zeus, 你分陪到球队了？
<sjd_zeus> endle: 恩
<eexpress> 啥好玩的
<sjd_zeus> endle: 18个球员，好多垃圾的
<endle> sjd_zeus, 你完成经理任务了？
<IsoaSFlus> 请问Animations Add-On在哪？
<sjd_zeus> (您是否想要马上就进行比赛?这是您在游戏中的第一周，我可以为您安排一场新手比赛，在约 30 分钟后就会开始。
<endle> 这个游戏“好”的一点就是慢，一周才一场联赛
<sjd_zeus> 您可以每 7 天打最多 3 场新手比赛。
<sjd_zeus> 当前您无法安排新手比赛。
<endle> sjd_zeus, 把经理任务做完吧
<sjd_zeus> endle: 现在那个手指就指引我打新手比赛呀
<endle> sjd_zeus, 我当时没遇到过这样的问题。。。
<endle> sjd_zeus, 你去比赛页面，下面有几场比赛？
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<eexpress> http://img.hb.aicdn.com/df5fb3b3c604a2cf35f83f2793c497eb679e0bcea92a2-irYrPr_fw192 imtxc 这好玩
<IsoaSFlus> 请问13.04有Animations Add-On这个选项么？
<sjd_zeus> eexpress: 这个老早的图了，现在还拿出来献宝呢
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 好玩就行啊
<sjd_zeus> O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<tryit> eexpress, 内存控制器熟吗？
<tryit> eexpress, 写bootloader需要初始化内存控制器，哪有这方面的资料知道不？datasheet上很简略
<eexpress> tryit: 不会
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 
<ggarlic> 早
<MAONOOOOBO> 请教一下，鼠标滚轮上和滚轮下的英文名称叫什么，就像Ctrl,shift,之类的名称，谢谢了
<palomino|working> wheel up/down?
<MAONOOOOBO> 我用来做手绘版键位映射，试过好像不成
<piggybox> scroll up/down
<palomino|working> 可能被当作按钮了
<palomino|working> 我这儿是button4和button5
<MAONOOOOBO> scroll没试过我看看
<MAONOOOOBO> button4和button5是本来的名字啊
<MAONOOOOBO> 一共8个按键，2个触控条
<archl> 小可爱们。
 * archl 怪叔叔来了
<nyfair> 啊啊啊啊啊，还要上班啊
<iMadper> eexpress: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/89731  来个?
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 荷兰 Berg Buddy 布迪 儿童卡丁车_京东商城优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac690873
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 叙利亚反对派发射5枚迫击炮袭击俄使馆 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
 * imtxc____ momo palomino|working 好久不摸啊
<sjd_zeus> O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<archl> 怪素后书
<archl> 叔叔们
 * OT_iux 看到 hoxily 似乎披上了一件大衣
<OT_iux> hoxily, 其实这两天我刚好在丽水参加培训来着
<sjd_zeus> 中午通惠河畔一个PLMM放生乌龟，被几个钓鱼的大叔抢走了
<OT_iux> 乌龟这种东西不能乱放生……
 * palomino|working momo imtxc 
<OT_iux> 有很多都是入侵物种……
<sjd_zeus> 两个大乌龟，很大的那种，一个十多斤呢
<OT_iux> 弄到乌龟，联系当地动保部门鉴定
<sjd_zeus> 人家是买来放生的，又不是野生的
<OT_iux> （有些国外入侵物种就长得特别打……
<OT_iux> （有些国外入侵物种就长得特别大……
<OT_iux> 入侵物种，放生会害了当地的原生物种
<sjd_zeus> 那妞还挺漂亮，开着z4,穿着丁字裤
<OT_iux> 非入侵物种，随意放生有可能活不了
<leemeng0x61> 彩色怎么出现
<leemeng0x61> 彩色字
<OT_iux> （比如之前有人往海里放生陆龟
<sjd_zeus> plugins搞的
<leemeng0x61> o 
<OT_iux> 如果鉴定是入侵物种，建议炖汤吃掉。
<sjd_zeus> OT_iux: 你丫哪那么多话呀，现在放生的多了去了
<leemeng0x61> <red>test</red>
<sjd_zeus> leemeng0x61: 不是这样的，是你的客户端的plugin
<OT_iux> 如果鉴定是保护动物，建议联系当地动保部门妥善保护处理
<leemeng0x61> sjd_zeus, 好吧
<OT_iux> ooXXoo,  放生这种行为其实往往是善意的伤害…… 呼吁理性爱护动物，拒绝盲目放生是我这种业余环保爱好者的职责！
 * OT_iux 棍来滚去
<OT_iux> http://www.guokr.com/article/6600/
<^k^> OT_iux ... ⇪ 过年放生真的是积德吗？ | 自然控主题站 | 果壳网 科技有意思
<ooXXoo> 对这个不感兴趣
 * OT_iux 摊爪
<palomino|working> 不怕，放生的旁边一般都有捞的
<palomino|working> 动物们游不出20米就被捞走了
<ooXXoo> 捞上来也好不了，反正都得死
<imtxc> adam8157: 怎么让 mutt 在不退出的时候就改变邮件的状态呢？ 比如标记为已读或者删除等
<gebjgd> 还mutt呢 tb完事
<imtxc> gebjgd: 瓦片里面，tb太丑
<gebjgd> ooXXoo 丁字裤你都能看到 透视眼啊
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 雷鸟好用
<gebjgd> imtxc 个人审美问题
<ooXXoo> gebjgd: 她去追抢乌龟大叔的时候露出来的呀，很多人都看到了
<adam8157> imtxc: ctrl - x
<iMadper> tb的问题不在于丑不丑...
<ooXXoo> tb很丑吗
<gebjgd> ooXXoo 你没帮她把内裤纠出来 之后告诉她 丁字裤已经过时了 现在都穿c型裤
<archl> iMadper: 确实以直觉用tb的话很不好用。
<archl> cc ooXXoo 
<iMadper> archl: 对, 不好用. 
<ooXXoo> gebjgd: 靠，人家开着z4,有钱人，惹不起
<gebjgd> ooXXoo 有钱人才好惹
<imtxc> ooXXoo: 惹有钱人多容易？
<archl> ooXXoo: 稀释佞人
<gebjgd> ooXXoo 贫生奸诈 富长良心
<ooXXoo> 我靠( ‵o′)凸，你们去惹吧，我惹不起
 * adam8157 这周不能游泳 555
<iMadper> adam8157: 生理期?
<adam8157> ooXXoo: 色鸡蛋
<adam8157> iMadper: 尼码
<gebjgd> ooXXoo 女的更好惹 接口是通用的
<iMadper> adam8157: lol~ 那你怎么不能去了?
<ooXXoo> adam8157: 尼玛
<adam8157> iMadper: 感染
<gebjgd> ooXXoo 你给信号就是了
<iMadper> adam8157: O_o
<ooXXoo> adam8157: JJ感染了？
<adam8157> iMadper: ooXXoo 手部皮肤
<imtxc> adam8157: 手都感染了啊
 * imtxc 破案了
<gebjgd> ooXXoo 蛋蛋感染 笨
 * ooXXoo 原来如此呀
<imtxc> ..
<imtxc> no
 * ooXXoo 要发大招了
<gebjgd> adam8157 不许打人啊
 * adam8157 slaps gebjgd 
<gebjgd> .........
 * imtxc 吓死我了
<archl> adam8157: 你大人？
<adam8157> archl: en
 * archl 第一次见 gebjgd  出省略号，做得好 蛋蛋
 * gebjgd 第一次见到不工作的啃老族 天天就知道泡irc
<iMadper> adam8157: http://baike.baidu.com/view/2636389.htm
<archl> gebjgd: 天天泡irc的人是你。。。
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 男性生理期_百度百科
<iMadper> gebjgd: 别欺负裸姐, 好人来的.
 * archl 摸摸 iMadper 
<gebjgd> archl 我可有日子没上来了
<yunfan1> iMadper: luojie 有多好？
<iMadper> yunfan1: 我不会量化.
<yunfan1> gebjgd: 看成没上位了
<iMadper> yunfan1: 但是我觉得他是好人
<yunfan1> iMadper: 三四层楼那么好有没有？
<iMadper> yunfan1: 那没有. 你要是在北京二环给我三四层楼, 让我说他不是好人, 我还是很乐意的
<gebjgd> yunfan1 柔体 个矮 喜欢捧臭脚
<yunfan1> gebjgd: 你大概是跟德国人比硬比高
<liuhangbin> yil: :)
<yil> liuhangbin: :)
<gebjgd> yunfan1 不是 和国人比 裸姐也算是矮的
<iMadper> gebjgd: hamo要是在, 一口老血就吐出来了
<yunfan1> gebjgd: 他是裸着的 没穿高跟鞋嘛 这不公平
<archl> 。。。
<archl> gebjgd: 确实，我是院子里同龄人中最矮的
<yunfan1> 啃老用地好
<gebjgd> yunfan1 有道理  她穿了高跟鞋也是最矮的
<ooXXoo> .
<iMadper> 不要欺负裸姐
<archl> ...
<imtxc> iMadper: 赞
<iMadper> imtxc: 放心, 留着帽子, adam也懒得t你
<imtxc> iMadper: 因为我没有继续揭露真相啊，他原谅我了
<iMadper> imtxc: 揭露真相...
<adam8157> imtxc: 渣渣
 * imtxc momo adam8157
<iMadper> imtxc: 少来, adam8157 是跟 freeflyi1g 一个公司的. 
<yunfan1> 真相就是阿蛋...
<iMadper> imtxc: 哪天做回城管, 你这小贩还有活路?
<imtxc> 恩
<archl> imtxc: 你是干什么的啊，华硕
<archl> 话说
<yunfan1> iMadper: 对 要挑起来跺 imtxc 的小jj
<imtxc> archl: 啃老，个矮，不喜臭脚
<iMadper> yunfan1: 你怎么知道他有... 万一没有呢...
<archl> imtxc: 不喜臭脚 什么意思？
<yunfan1> iMadper: 双龙棒听说过没？
<archl> yunfan1:  双接龙？
<imtxc> 看不下去了。。。
<iMadper> 我见识浅薄, 没有听过.. yunfan
<archl> 双截龙 拿着 双节棒？
<archl> lol
<yunfan1> 那没办法了 你没听说过 我没法跟你解释
<iMadper> yunfan好吧~
 * adam8157 唉
<imtxc> yunfan1: 不许瞎说
<yunfan1> imtxc: 你的秘密 我怎么会乱说呢 
<archl> ^k^什么是双龙棒
<archl> 你们放假时候干嘛？
<archl> 华硕
<archl> 。。。
<imtxc> archl: 放假就睡觉 联想
<yunfan1> 在研究给我的上网本装个minix3
<adam8157> yunfan1: ...
<yunfan1> adam8157: 有什么问题？
<adam8157> archl: 罗姐在上班?
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<archl> adam8157: 每天 15元
<adam8157> archl: 二代壕
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 乖
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕。
<yunfan1> adam8157: minix这个玩法 boot参数超级长 额
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 饭饭全channel
 * iMadper +1
<yil> adam8157: hi
<adam8157> yil: 骚年你好
<yil> sed/骚//g
 * archl 谁知道 fcitx-rime 如何删除错误的词组
<ooXXoo> 猪找上帝要求投胎做人。帝问曰：耕种？答太苦。曰：做工？答太累。曰：耍猴？答太难。帝问何求？ 答：能吃能喝还能嫖！帝大惊：狗日的还想当国家干部！
<stardiviner> ooXXoo: 杀猪的敬佩
 * adam8157 怎么清除卸载了的firefox addon 的遗留文件
<iMadper> adam8157: rm -rf ~/.mozilla
<adam8157> ...
<iMadper> adam8157: .mozilla/firefox/ixdtfosi.default
<iMadper> adam8157: 这个目录下面
<adam8157> iMadper: 我是手动清了的
<iMadper> adam8157: 然后还有数据?
<iMadper> adam8157: 那是同步到了网上的那种吧...
<iMadper> adam8157: 不清就不清了.... 没事. 你怕火?
<adam8157> iMadper: prefs.js里还有, 很多addon卸载的时候不干净
<iMadper> adam8157: 那就留着呗... 几k最多了
<adam8157> eexpress: momo
<Meowoo> 不听劝告，买了一 atom CPU 的笔电
<Meowoo> 现在装不了 ubuntu 额
<Meowoo> intel 的cpu 不能装 amd64的么
<leemeng0x61> 我家里的在装
<leemeng0x61> atom的cpu装ubuntu,跑得很溜
<Meowoo> 我下了 amd64 的 ubuntu，启动不了额，启动时出了 一行英文字就不跳了
<Meowoo> 但在电脑店里安装的时候见到他进去的额
<eexpress> adam8157: 来打台球
<Meowoo> 但是他是用啥子装机程序直接虚拟iso装的
<Meowoo> 我的不同
<imtxc> Pudge: 额  后悔升级到 3.5 了。。。
<Meowoo> 我不听劝告，被报应了么
<adam8157> eexpress: 555 想打台球
<gebjgd> Meowoo 你好糊涂
<Meowoo> leemeng0x61 你装的是 386的还是 amd64的
<Meowoo> 怎么跑了
<Meowoo> gebjgd 怎么糊涂了
<gebjgd> Meowoo, 你的笔记本是啥cpu_
<gebjgd> Meowoo, 支持64位么
<Meowoo> 我按 ubuntu 的官方的说明
<gebjgd> Meowoo, 买什么本子  直接买个台式机多好
<nyfair> gebjgd: 又不玩游戏，买notebook干嘛
<Meowoo> 应该是64的额。在电脑店里看他还启动画面，虽然还是装不了
<nyfair> s/notebook/台式机
<Meowoo> 凌动 N2600 是64的还是32的
<gebjgd> nyfair, 我说的是台式机
<nyfair> gebjgd: 我说的也是台式机
<Meowoo> 我说的是上网本
<gebjgd> nyfair, 台式机便宜
<Meowoo> 凌动 N2600是64还是32的
<nyfair> gebjgd: 便宜多少？0.1平方米？
<gebjgd> nyfair, 300欧的台式机性能一定比300欧的笔记本强
<Meowoo> 我现在下32的装
<nyfair> gebjgd: 那能说明啥？
<gebjgd> 祁连魂
<gebjgd> 通知：各媒体不要炒作屈原投江，投江完全是个人行为，有人以此攻击楚国与怀王，这是国内外敌对势力险恶用心。有人甚至要国家为屈原平反，楚中央已有决定，对屈原已有定性，任何媒体不得刊登屈原投江照片，有人煽动民众到大江大河中投粽子，甚至划龙舟搞纪念，这些都是不得人心的，各级政府要严加禁止...
<gebjgd> nyfair, 花少钱办更多的事情
<gebjgd> nyfair, 性价比
<nyfair> gebjgd: 易用性，便携性都被你吃了？
<Meowoo> 谁回答我的问题，领导N2600是64还是32的，再不说，跳江的是我
<gebjgd> nyfair, 贱猫不需要笔记本
<nyfair> gebjgd: 不玩大型游戏的人都不需要台式机
<Meowoo> 我要拿笔记本睡觉打飞机
<gebjgd> Meowoo, 64的
<Meowoo> 额
<gebjgd> Meowoo, 那你需要平板
<gebjgd> Meowoo, 左手持枪 右手飞机
<Meowoo> atom不能装amd64的么，64必须是用在amdcpu么
<ooXXoo> Meowoo: ubuntu啥版本的
<Meowoo> 13.04
 * adam8157 标签机是个好东西
<Meowoo> 12.04下不了了
<liemehoc> Meowoo: 你用arch的iso试试   那个是dual的
<ooXXoo> Meowoo: 你刻录的盘有问题吧，貌似12.04开始就有这个毛病了，百度一下
<nyfair> 何不用win8?
<Meowoo> 啥意思
<Meowoo> 啥dual
<Meowoo> 我的是u盘
<nyfair> arch的iso绝不是正常人用的
<nyfair> 2年前还是，现在纯粹的neet boot loader
<ooXXoo> ubuntu 13.04刻录到U盘需要注意的，要不刻录进去的文件不完整哦，你需要注意下
<liemehoc> nyfair: 很好用啊   偶尔一点小bug
<gebjgd> adam8157, 你落伍了
<nyfair> liemehoc: gui都没，好用你妹
<Meowoo> ooXXoo怎么刻录
<leemeng0x61> Meowoo, 386
<liemehoc> nyfair: 应急用的要啥gui
<Meowoo> ooXXoo我用的是官方说的那个程序
<ooXXoo> ooXXoo 你已经刻录玩了，再解压下iso，将文件都复制到U盘去吧
<gebjgd> nyfair, 安装用的 要啥gui
<Meowoo> universal usb installer
<nyfair> liemehoc: 没gui还是给正常人用的？
<Meowoo> 怎么刻录额
<gebjgd> http://img0.ph.126.net/aTf81W_rvcjuvnR7aIXJbA==/6597548054216116998.jpg#3
<iwii> 没gui是给开发人员用的
<ooXXoo> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_51033a8c0101c8j0.html
<^k^> ooXXoo ⇪ t: u盘启动安装ubuntu13.04_风来过_新浪博客
<nyfair> iwii: 开发人员是正常人？
<Meowoo> 我上网本没光驱
<iwii> nyfair: 是
<gebjgd> nyfair, 你来大姨妈了吧
<gebjgd> nyfair, 感觉你今天很异常
<iwii> nyfair: 没gui的软件很多的
<eexpress> Meowoo: 罗嗦啥。自己去碰死。
<nyfair> gebjgd: 没gui的安装盘不多
<gebjgd> nyfair, 这里很多人都能帮你抑制大姨妈10个月
<liemehoc> nyfair: 我觉得arch的逻辑很对啊
<leemeng0x61> gebjgd, 你这算是人身攻击么
<gebjgd> leemeng0x61, 不算吧
<nyfair> gebjgd: 我自己就用着洗发水，不用指导
<leemeng0x61> liemehoc, +1
<Meowoo> eexpress 我在烦啊
<iwii> mini.iso 安装界面第一条就是 命令行安装 
<gebjgd> arch的hplip挂了
<iwii> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<ofan> nyfair: 妹汁？
<^k^> iwii ⇪ ti: Ubuntu Netboot Images
<gebjgd> ofan, 你还是去找你的白人妹子吧
<liemehoc> 反正也没有普及linux的责任
<kirakira> æ­»geek
<eexpress> 破呕饭，终于活了
<nyfair> 第一条就是命令行安装还是少来了，那是过去时，用过现在的archiso没？
<Meowoo> nyfair 来大姨丈了？
<ofan> gebjgd: 色鬼哥
<ofan> vps上arch好久没升级了
<liemehoc> 话说20130401里efibootmgr的bug修好没
<Meowoo> ofan 他不是色鬼， knownbad 才是，他都有老婆了
<eexpress> 用洗发水的都不是人。用洗发水的都不是人。
<nyfair> 用着arch这种不上网看wiki根本没法用的发行版还有自豪感了？
<adam8157> 同意ee
<Meowoo> 额 knownbad 也有，忘了
<eexpress> momo adam8157
<nyfair> ofan: 求白人妹子
<eexpress> 用着arch这种不上网看wiki根本没法用的发行版还有自豪感了？
<liemehoc> 我也想转debian啊
 * ooXXoo debian的kbuild3.10啥时候出呢
 * ofan 自豪的用arch
<ofan> Syu中，等挂
 * gebjgd 已经换xubuntu的路过
<kirakira> - -好热闹。。。大家好。。。
<ofan> gebjgd: 叛徒
<gebjgd> ofan, 没时间   时间都给家庭了
<adam8157> Debian赛高
<leemeng0x61> 用洗发水的都不是人。用洗发水的都不是人。    
<ofan> gebjgd: 谁信
 * nyfair 一边用着查克拉一边骂洗发水
<eexpress> adam8157: 你居然全拆开。。
<gebjgd> ofan, 真的
<liemehoc> adam8157: debian 下有没有类似pkgbuild的东西啊
<eexpress> 我都分词
<ofan> gebjgd: 白天天天跟 knownbad 扯淡
<slk002> 好不容易找到一个中文irc 
<adam8157> eexpress 你那分词不咋样
<ofan> 还没时间
<maxiaojun> Arch不是也有频道吗
<adam8157> liemehoc: debuild
<gebjgd> ofan, 那是在hotel
<eexpress> 。。
<maxiaojun> 跑这来干啥？
<slk002> 我slackware
<ofan> gebjgd: 开房？
<gebjgd> ofan, 不在家的时候不和你们聊天 干嘛
<gebjgd> ofan, 75欧一晚
<eexpress> 下次搞分词字典
<ofan> gebjgd: 挺便宜
<gebjgd> ofan, 那破酒店
<huntxu> 你们这搞得颜色乱七八糟
<nyfair> gebjgd: 好便宜
<liemehoc> 等arch挂了以后换debian
<huntxu> 都是ee带的头
<gebjgd> ofan, 比利时是真tmd的完蛋了
<Meowoo> 妈的还是那样
<Meowoo> 气死了
<gebjgd> nyfair, 德国60欧的旅馆环境好多了
<adam8157> liemehoc: debian-builder
<eexpress> huntxu: 我多年没开彩色了。你怪蛋蛋吧
<Meowoo> 下了，找机器装
<adam8157> eexpress huntxu momo
<liemehoc> adam8157: abs呢  在debian下叫什么
<nyfair> gebjgd: 治安比德国好
<leemeng0x61> $REDhehe
<leemeng0x61> [\em33
<huntxu> adam8157: 这颜色在irc的指令里是用啥表示的
<slk002> layman
<slk002> overlay 
<adam8157> huntxu: escape seq?
 * liemehoc abs呢  在debian下叫什么
<huntxu> adam8157: 不知道啊，之前看过irc的协议呢，没具体看到这个
<adam8157> huntxu: 哇
<nyfair> 哇哈哈
<maxiaojun> http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/colors.html
<^k^> maxiaojun ... ⇪ #Beginner - Colors on IRC, Tutorial
<leemeng0x61> \033[44;37;5m ME \033[0m COOL
<slk002> 用过一段时间 arch 结果滚挂了
<huntxu> adam8157: 才不告诉你我还写过一个半成品的html5 irc client
<maxiaojun> 不过Web界面怎么搞
<huntxu> adam8157: 木哈哈
<nyfair> 屎黄屎黄
<adam8157> huntxu 是高手
<adam8157> nyfair: 渣渣
<eexpress> 。。。踢了蛋蛋。。
 * huntxu 是比 iMadper 还渣的渣
<huntxu> eexpress: 支持的
<eexpress> 这搞乱的。。
<nyfair> 你妹
<huntxu> 眼都花了 @_@
<eexpress> lol
<iMadper> huntxu: 能跟我比, 那你挺强的了.
<kirakira> 。。。瞎眼
 * adam8157 还是城管的时候会加c, 现在的城管不合格
<adam8157> iMadper: ^^
<slk002> debian 的描述磁盘分区用的是uuid 好不自在啊
<slk002> grub
<iMadper> adam8157: +c干嘛?
<iMadper> adam8157: 啥效果?
<gebjgd> nyfair, 好个屁
<adam8157> iMadper: 禁颜色
<eexpress> 蛋蛋现在不舍得+c了
<leemeng0x61> adam8157, 你在用的吗
<eexpress> 是-c
<iMadper> adam8157: 你来. 
<eexpress> iMadper: 唉，你不如去看freenode的wiki
<iMadper> eexpress: 懒
 * adam8157 手生
<eexpress> adam8157 手生
<eexpress> adam8157 手生
<adam8157> eexpress: 自己看得到, 别人看不到
<eexpress> 是-c吧
<leemeng0x61> 三十三
<leemeng0x61> %1test
<leemeng0x61> redsssdasd
<leemeng0x61> redsssdasd
<leemeng0x61> redsssdasd
<leemeng0x61> ...
<leemeng0x61> 好吧知道了
<eexpress> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪
<leemeng0x61> hsshsh
<leemeng0x61> ok
<eexpress> adam8157: 蛤蟆写诗了。
<eexpress> Hamo Bai @hamo 15m
<adam8157> eexpress: 你reply啊
<eexpress> No one care and No one do. No one do care.
<leemeng0x61> #[,]
<leemeng0x61> [,6]sss
<iwii>  很黄很暴力。。。。。。。。。。。。
<adam8157> eexpress: 你去给他个批示啊
<gebjgd> 没看懂
<leemeng0x61> [,5]测试
<^k^> leemeng0x61[,5]:点点点.  16:21 
<leemeng0x61> [,5]测试
<^k^> leemeng0x61[,5]:点点点.  16:21 
<leemeng0x61> 怎么设置背景
<archl>  🀪 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅 这些是谁的字符？
<ooXXoo> [,5]...
<leemeng0x61> adam8157, 怎么设置彩色字的背景
<adam8157> leemeng0x61: 忘了... 你查查呗
<iwii> leemeng0x61: 什么客户端？
<leemeng0x61> irssi
<iwii> leemeng0x61: ctrl+c
<leemeng0x61> [,4]test
<leemeng0x61> 不对
<leemeng0x61> [,4]test
<leemeng0x61> ,4test
<leemeng0x61> ...
<iwii> leemeng0x61: 我这里可以
<leemeng0x61> 好吧
<leemeng0x61> 对了
<ooXXoo> 12
<leemeng0x61> C_C,4
<iwii> aaaaaaaaaaa
<iwii> aaaaaaaaaaaa
<leemeng0x61> 背景是在数字前面加,
<iMadper> 从来就没见过你们说话有颜色
 * adam8157 pm测试去
<iwii> iMadper: ...你是什么客户端
<iMadper> iwii: erc
<leemeng0x61> 呵呵呵
<adam8157> iMadper: 渣渣
<iMadper> adam8157: 好看?!
<iwii> iMadper: (setq erc-interpret-mirc-color t).
<iMadper> iwii: 不要
<leemeng0x61> #呵呵呵
<gebjgd> Andiro也没颜色
<leemeng0x61> 怎么随机
<ooXXoo> 我用的是weechat的plugin实现的彩色字
<iMadper> iwii: 我是 erc interpretation off状态
<iwii> iMadper: 我喜欢颜色
<ooXXoo> 谁知道debian的linux-kbuild-3.10啥时候能出来呢
<ooXXoo> kk: 什么是嫖娼
<leemeng0x61> ssssss
<slk002>  /networks
<leemeng0x61> 三十三算是
<ooXXoo> ctrl-K /input delete_end_of_line 5
<leemeng0x61> 你们用什么network
<leemeng0x61> c
<iMadper> adam8157: 来了个bug, 1大头的, 06年的... 现在要修复
<adam8157> iMadper: 厉害!
<iMadper> adam8157: 真心牛
<ooXXoo> 06年的bug还没被修复呢
<iMadper> adam8157: 从5.0推到6.5
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦, 是upstream到现在才merge进来
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕乃有帽子了呢！！
<si1m> 大家好
<^k^> si1m:点点点.  16:39 
<si1m> 大家看不堪漫画啊！
<ooXXoo> 有high漫画不？
<si1m> 你的名字就很high
<si1m> 呵呵
<si1m> 我想用python写个下漫画的可是遇到问题（想自己留下珍藏啊eva的）
<ofan> arch里initscripts没有了？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 被施舍的
<slk002> 有H漫画的
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 木有hamo在乃施展不开啊。
<slk002> 要不要给你链接呢
<slk002> O:-)
<si1m> 我的问题就是虽然可以 找到原来的图片地址可是访问几次后就无法访问了！！
<si1m> 无法用urllib.urlretrieve
<nyfair> si1m: 何苦重复造轮子
<si1m> ？？
<si1m> 给个轮子ok
<si1m> 这个都有库！！
<si1m> 还是用python的浏览器模拟！
<si1m> 我只是用re找然后用urlretrieve下载
<nyfair> 对了，既然写了帮我整合下这网站
<nyfair> si1m: g.e-hentai.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: E-Hentai Galleries - The Free Hentai Doujinshi, Manga and Image Gallery System (@ e-hentai.org)
<nyfair> 还有里站exhentai.org
<si1m> 我要eva 不是av ok！人家还小
<ofan> si1m: 要从娃娃抓起
<iMadper> si1m: 这么小就受python毒害, 真可怜
<si1m> 呵呵！
<si1m> 20了
<eexpress> eva是？
<si1m> 不过eva 看了12年了
<ofan> eexpress: 大叔不懂
<iMadper> eva = ee 看av
<eexpress> 赶紧解释下？
<iMadper> eexpress: 解释了有
<si1m> 想下个留个纪念，
<iMadper> eexpress: 解释了呀
<ofan> si1m: 自己写
<eexpress> 一边去
<si1m> http://www.imanhua.com/comic/958/
<^k^> si1m ... ⇪ 新世纪福音战士 新世纪福音战士漫画 新世纪福音战士在线漫画 爱漫画
<ofan> 网上爬虫有的是
<iMadper> eva的真正含义: 乙烯-醋酸乙烯共聚物
<si1m> 我写了可是遇到了问题
<iMadper> EVA在红色警戒2中为盟军女指挥官伊娃的名字，在命令与征服主线游戏中为全球防御组织（GDI)的智能作战指挥系统（当然，对于玩家来说，也就是电子语音提示系统）。　
<gebjgd> ofan 话说你最近干嘛呢？
<gebjgd> ofan 泡妞？
<si1m> 就是可以找到这个 http://c4.mangafiles.com/Files/Images/958/78233/imanhua_001.jpg
<eexpress> ofan 最近整容去了
<slk002> ubuntu 重新编译内核可以解决无法切断电源的问题么，等我试一下，再来看热闹
<gebjgd> eexpress 也是 不整的话 没人要
<si1m> 可是imanhua_001.jpg  imanhua_002.jpg imanhua_003.jpg 就无法访问了
 * gebjgd 购物去
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 我觉得应该培训patch, maillist和irc礼仪
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 没用。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 都是一帮傻叉
<si1m> 这个要如何能啊！？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: kernel-qe还好点，virt-qe都tmd是傻叉
 * gfrog_away 没治了。
<si1m> 大神 求帮忙！
<nyfair> si1m: 这么小就受python的毒害，没救了
<si1m> 给点思路谢谢大神们了
<iMadper> nyfair: +1
<si1m> 是不是我要用python模拟一下 浏览器！？
<nyfair> si1m: pyqtwebkit
<iMadper> si1m: 网址有规律, 用wget不就搞定了?
<si1m> 哪位大神试一试 http://c4.mangafiles.com/Files/Images/958/78233/imanhua_001.jpg
<iMadper> si1m: 我这里提示, 404
<nyfair> : 404
<si1m> 改 jpg哪里，访问几下就无法访问了
<si1m> 对
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 404错误
<si1m> 就是404
<iMadper> si1m: 本来就是404嘛, 你怎么爬?
<iMadper> si
<iMadper> si1m: 换个别的地方下载吧, 孩子
<si1m> 可是我就不爽了爱漫画这个太霸王了，！
<si1m> 我好不爽我一定要在这里下，
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac683473
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 【漫画】新世纪Eva 94下～96完结【四魂】 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<si1m> http://c4.mangafiles.com/Files/Images/958/27675/imanhua_001.jpg 这你们试一试
<si1m> 可以的把！
<nyfair> 404
<si1m> 这个也404？？
<nyfair> 这是病，得治
<si1m> 我用chrome的F12 找的
<liemehoc> si1m: 应该会检查refer
<nyfair> 漫画去水印广告站找干嘛
<si1m> 对我也是这么想的
<liemehoc> 用wget改下http header试试
<si1m> 我是不是应该用python 模拟一下浏览器 ！
<nyfair> 布卡漫画多良心的app
<liemehoc> si1m: 这种事用不上python
<nyfair> si1m: pyqtwebkit欢迎你
<liemehoc> si1m: shell就可以搞定
<liemehoc> si1m: 除非你要写个多线程的
<nyfair> curl xxoo | awk -E "href=" xxoo | curl
<nyfair> 这种样子的？
<si1m> 呵呵
<si1m> curl好东西
<si1m> curl还支持多线程把！
<liemehoc> si1m: ……
<si1m> 我记得那本书上写的！
<nyfair> 算了算了，你要啥漫画，我卖给你
<liemehoc> si1m: 你好好想明白要做什么
<si1m> 用python下漫画！
<nyfair> http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/52826669.html
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ www.imanhua.com(爱漫话)这个网有病毒吗?怎么打开后,会有一个类似QQ的网页弹出来?_百度知道
<ooXXoo> 请问用啥可以直接下百度网盘里面的文件呢
<si1m> 我用linux 没事
<adam8157> akong: momo
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡
<akong> adam8157, ?
<adam8157> akong: 没事儿
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 把我捞去培训maillist礼仪吧
<nyfair> ooXXoo: 百度云有api的
<adam8157> huntxu: http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.version-control.git/218705  是不是缺个perl读CA的模块?
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: General and development mailing list for Git, a distributed version control system
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 培训也没用，没人会听。
<ooXXoo> 怎么搞呢
<nyfair> ooXXoo: 直接调那api就返回给你下载地址
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 都是牛逼人士。
<akong> adam8157, 我那个comment对不？
<nyfair> ooXXoo: 度娘云官网
<huntxu> adam8157: 这只是warning啊
<adam8157> akong: 看我新的咯, 是对的, 因为有个led的序号是0 =,=
<adam8157> akong: 所以momo
<adam8157> huntxu: 不懂perl, 问问
<akong> ok
<huntxu> adam8157: 看英文。。。
<akong> adam8157, 还没看到
<adam8157> akong: 我cc你了
<akong> adam8157, 我说那可行不？
<nyfair> google真他妈的作恶，用google drive分享的东西，下的人一多就不给下了，度娘从来没这种限制
<ofan> nyfair: 哪有
<adam8157> akong: 你说的对, 但是我改了写法, 而且那个变量要改成int
<nyfair> ofan: 怎么没有
<ofan> nyfair: 怎么能有
<ooXXoo> Linux下不会用呀
<nyfair> ofan: 别吵，我给你干货
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/people/HFornever/status/1171919014/
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ Fornever的广播
<ofan> nyfair: 什么货
<akong> adam8157,  led < 0 || led > 15 这个应该是  -EINVAL
<adam8157> akong: no dev
<adam8157> akong: >15呢
<ofan> 我刚来这个城市的时候找不到工作，凭身高做了保安，后来朋友说我的身材不错可以做模特，他介绍一公司，我说我不行，他说试试吧不吃亏，后来我才明白，人不去做永远不知道自己多优秀，经过三个月的模特培训，很多人都被辞退了，但经理留下了我，从此，我成了模特公司的一名保安
<si1m> 呵呵
<akong> adam8157, 这里不是很明确最大是15吗。  所以 是led无效
<adam8157> akong: 都可以啦, led是个设备 对啊 比如没有16那个设备
<akong> adam8157,     恩
<nyfair> ofan: 自己google下这行字 You've reached the bandwidth limit for viewing or downloading files that aren't in Google Docs format
<akong> adam8157, 没啥问题
<adam8157> akong: 所以我倾向nodev
<adam8157> akong: momo
<akong> adam8157, -2 呢？
<adam8157> akong: 没有-2那个设备 =,=
<yunfan1> 今天被hr坑 没去上班 额
<yunfan1> 损失一个ssd
<adam8157> akong: 即使maintainer看不惯, 他自己手动调下就是了, 我是不改了, v4就太丢人了
<adam8157> yunfan1: 改成请假呗
<yunfan1> 懒得请了 拉倒
<huntxu> adam8157: 有没见过奇葩的v2.20+
<huntxu> adam8157: 所以你可以v3.1
<adam8157> yunfan1: 财主
<ooXXoo> linux下用axel多线程下载百度网盘资源很爽呀
<akong> adam8157, 哈哈
<adam8157> akong: =,=
<yunfan1> adam8157: 折腾人阿 请假一样扣阿 是事假呢
<nyfair> 度娘还是太软，要是度娘也敢这么干，早被国人伸手党喷死了。所以说还是天朝人民高贵，鬼佬都生活在水深火热中
<ofan> nyfair: 貌似浏览器问题
<si1m> liemehoc:: 你好请问 urlretrieve 这个要如何设置header啊！
<nyfair> ofan: 这能扯浏览器问题？我以前用google doc分享糟糕物的，这货有多少毛病我清楚得很
<adam8157> huntxu: ...我不 我的底线就在v3   cc akong
<yunfan1> nyfair: 什么糟糕物 奴隶岛么
<si1m> 的确需要refer，可是urlretrieve如何设置header啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 乃们内部的？还是 upstream kernel
<imtxc> iMadper: 目测等会有雨没
<nyfair> yunfan: 嗯，冲绳奴隶岛，强烈推荐给你
<adam8157> huntxu: 不告诉你, 别围观
<yunfan1> nyfair: 给个种子
<huntxu> adam8157: ...
<iMadper> imtxc: 没.
<nyfair> yunfan: 我直接给你下载
<yunfan1> nyfair: 想不到你也收藏
<yunfan1> 快给地址 我要看看
<liemehoc> si1m: 出门左转stackoverflow
<si1m> 没有翻墙啊！大神！
<ofan> nyfair: dropbox也有
<ofan> google drive本来就是分享文档的
<si1m> 我这个连英文的google都上不去
<huntxu> adam8157: 能围观到的，自然是upstream
<adam8157> huntxu: =,= 而且 akong 是rh的老大
<si1m> 也没有http://docs.python.org/ 我只能在python help（） 查用法
<^k^> si1m ⇪ ti: Overview — Python v3.3.2 documentation
<ofan> nyfair: 妹汁也看糟糕物么
<adam8157> nyfair: 糟糕妹纸
<huntxu> adam8157: iq今天下降了
<adam8157> huntxu: < 0
<yunfan1> adam8157: ofan 你们得叫她阿姨把
<nyfair> ofan: dropbox有所以google也有？这算啥道理
<adam8157> nyfair: 糟糕阿姨
<ofan> yunfan1: 你见过？
<liemehoc> si1m: 查urllib或者urllib2模块
<si1m> 哦
<yunfan1> ofan: 没见过也没摸过
<huntxu> adam8157: thinkpad LOL
<nyfair> google的support里可没说有，而dropbox可是说好的
<yunfan1> nyfair: 咋没下文了 我还等你的地址呢
<ofan> nyfair: 本来就不是分享其他东西的
<huntxu> adam8157: 我觉得v3不是很正常么 =.=
<ofan> doc,ppt什么的都没有限制
<si1m> liemehoc:: 在urllib改了之后urlretrieve 就是改了么
<adam8157> huntxu: 没有节操的你
<si1m> urllib的改法我知道的
<ofan> yunfan1: 那你叫阿姨？
<yunfan1> ofan: 我一向来喊阿姨的阿
<huntxu> adam8157: 有问题就改啊。。。
<yunfan1> 在家也挺无聊的
<huntxu> adam8157: 我觉得8-10是我的上限
<liemehoc> si1m: 改了以后自己用wireshark抓包试
<adam8157> huntxu: momo
<si1m> liemehoc:: 哦谢谢你了！
<maxiaojun> 在讨论多线程下载？
<si1m> 如果问百度估计我死了也问不出来！
<si1m> 谢谢
<liemehoc> si1m: 学会用谷歌不用谢
<si1m> 我这只能google.hk
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google (@ google.com.hk *FROM* google.hk)
<si1m> cao
<si1m> 为什么啊
<si1m> 每年网费交着让我上中国局域网！哎~ ：（
<huntxu> adam8157: 这问题，居然也能跑出来
<adam8157> huntxu: 啥问题
<ofan> yunfan1: 你们什么关系
<huntxu> adam8157: 你修的啊 =.=
<yunfan> ofan: 这紧张干嘛？
<adam8157> huntxu: 这是一连串patch中的一个, root不在这, 在pm-utils.... 我也提了patch
<adam8157> huntxu: 晚上吃粽子
<adam8157> huntxu: 别围观 nnnd
<huntxu> adam8157: 就围
<huntxu> lol
 * ofan 没粽子吃
 * huntxu 也没有
<adam8157> huntxu: 有肉粽 有八宝粽, 微波一下就能吃
<yunfan> 微波过的不好吃
<yunfan> 最好用高压锅加水蒸
<adam8157> yunfan: 盘子里放点水就好了
<yunfan> 不过如果你肉粽本身陷不好 那都白搭
<yunfan> adam8157: 你北方人 不懂这吃法 或者是没吃过更好的
<nyfair> http://pan.baidu.com/share/home?uk=1980451739 第一个
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 百度云网盘-X狼的悲哀X的分享
<yunfan> nyfair: 阿姨你这个网盘名都这么个性 佩服
<huntxu> adam8157: 今天想装freebsd
<adam8157> huntxu: 蛋疼不
 * yunfan 这名字让我想起了 熟女的悲哀
<huntxu> adam8157: 皈依学院派
<adam8157> huntxu: lisp machine才是学院派
<yunfan> sympolic
<adam8157> huntxu: 或者说emacs就够了, 不要管库是freebsd还是linux
<yunfan> adam8157: 学院派是haskell
<yunfan> 上次开lisp 2013大会 还有haskell粉来砸场
<yunfan> 额 这个百度网盘速度快
 * adam8157 香港vpn真稳定啊思密达
<huntxu> adam8157: 壕
 * yunfan linode tokyo 不解释
<huntxu> yunfan: 东京机房好多地址都墙了不是
<nyfair> yunfan: 去，那个自然不是我
<yunfan> nyfair: 还有别的岛推荐么
<yunfan> huntxu: 是的 我不是后来只好买个二奶机了么 想不到最近又好了
<yunfan> nyfair: 是gal阿 无聊
<yunfan> 我还以为是观赏影片
<nyfair> yunfan: gal你妹，我以人格担保不是
<yunfan> nyfair: 你用党性担保也没用 因为我没有win32
<nyfair> yunfan: sudo apg-get install wine / sudo pacman -S wine
<yunfan> nyfair: 玩游戏我实在没啥兴趣 本来以为是影片 可以用来助撸 想不到你竟然欺骗了我
<liemehoc> ^k^: 什么是gal
<^k^> liemehoc: define:gal http://g.cn Jump to: navigation, search. Gal, an alteration of girl, is a casual term for a woman. Gal may also refer to: Contents. 1 People. 1.1 Given name; 1.2 Surname ...
<administrator_> 人还挺多啊
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez_> palomino|working: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/684e2f13jw1e5gv88bif3g209q05gx6q.gif
<sadd> È«ÂÒÂðÁË
<^k^> sadd say: 全乱吗了 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 图片的左上角显示的是什么?
<roylez_> imtxc: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/ba04dc9bjw1e5gotxicr5j207v081glv.jpg
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<imtxc> .....
<roylez_> imtxc: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/8174cdd4jw1e5gmuxefgbg20b406bhdu.gif
<imtxc> roylez_: 好图
<palomino|working> 好个老图。。
<roylez_> palomino|working: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/79ba7be1jw1e5fux3ix2fj20dw0fiq4j.jpg
<palomino|working> LOL
<palomino|working> 这个太缺德了
<sadd> 是什么啊
<roylez_> palomino|working: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/4cdf4063jw1e5glx6tvu7j20o509pdic.jpg
 * Pudge 忽悠我装3.5的坑货们依然不敢出现
<roylez_> palomino|working: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/98c1610bjw1e5gbhztolkj20c80960th.jpg
<roylez_> imtxc: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6093fae0jw1e5geycwcn1g20b408c1ky.gif
<imtxc> Pudge: 我出现了
<imtxc> Pudge: 我也在后悔。。。。
<imtxc> roylez_: 喵也感冒？
<Pudge> imtxc: 坑了我一个下午，才把那些widget跑起来
<imtxc> Pudge: 你都有什么 widget, 我一下午才弄出了个INBOX 里面有没有新邮件的。。。
<Pudge> imtxc: 唯一的亮点就是菜单终于显示全了
<imtxc> Pudge: 菜单？ muen?
<imtxc> menu?
<imtxc> Pudge: 那不是要鼠标么 多不方便
<Pudge> Pudge: gmail, cpu, temp_info, memwidget, bat_widget, volume_alsa, date, weather
<Pudge> imtxc: 那个默认的launcher啊，
<imtxc> Pudge: 你的 awesome 占 cpu 多少？
<alvin_rxg> awesome 出新的了？
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: debian里面终于到3.5了
<Pudge> imtxc: 什么都不开有一个核一直1-2%跳动
<imtxc> Pudge: 我这里 7% 了。。。。
<Pudge> imtxc: top里面，x-windows-manager是1-6%跳
<imtxc> roylez_: 你的 awesome 占 CPU 多少？
<sadd> 我用i3
<abinex> ROYlez
<abinex> imtxc: 饺子王
<imtxc> abinex: 我擦
<abinex> imtxc: 叉饺子
<abinex> LOL
<zhl_> windows manager ??
<abinex> eexpress: momo大婶
<abinex> eexpress: 额打错了，应该是momo 大神
<CyrusYzGTt> abinex§ 没有错， 同等词
<abinex> CyrusYzGTt: 会被K的
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> CyrusYzGTt: 估计ee各种不高兴了
<CyrusYzGTt> abinex§ lol 大神=大婶 以前就这样叫
<abinex> 还没见吭声
<tryit> eexpress, 大大用啥wm呢现在？
<tryit> :-)
<abinex> tryit: 大大各种不高兴
<tryit> abinex, 呵呵，咋了
<abinex> http://sports.163.com/photoview/011U0005/99130.html#p=90Q9LNT64FFF0005
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 网易体育一周图片精选：2013.6.1-6.7_网易体育
<abinex> 让你斗牛
<abinex> 斗牛士就该这样
<MAONOOOOBO> hahaha终于设置好了，太棒啦
<adam8157> eexpress: ee
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
<adam8157> imtxc: 渣渣
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<Meowoo> 我弄得U盘live，为什么在其他型号的笔记本能够进入启动，而我的笔电引导时就出了一行，就停住了
<roylez_> 你笔记本的主板支持问题了
<Meowoo> 是什么意思额，我装不了，给装了一win7
<Meowoo> 额，有啥解决办法么，我装不上ubuntu额
<Meowoo> 用着win7很讨厌额
<Meowoo> 笔电好烫额，放在我大腿上，半躺着玩，我都射了
<abinex> http://v.163.com/jishi/V7HIQFQDL/V7TNIGVQ8.html?elsechannel_article_recommend
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 性交易实录：少妇被迫卖淫曝内幕_纪实_网易视频
<Meowoo> abinex, 我的主板不让装ubuntu额
<MAONOOOOBO> 是不是硬件太新了
<Meowoo> 玩具cpu 1.66的
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog_away> roylez_: 壕
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 壕
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 乖
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 饭饭全channel吧
<MAONOOOOBO> 什么提示呢
 * gfrog_away 叫渣神壕怎么把渣神吓跑了？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 请不起一个饭粒儿
<liemehoc> 北京哪里有好吃的手工饺子
<roylez_> gfrog_away: 他老婆来了
 * liemehoc 北京哪里有好吃的手工饺子
<MAONOOOOBO> liemehoc自己包多好啊
<roylez_> liemehoc: 魔都，猪肉汤烧鼠肉饺子
<liemehoc> MAONOOOOBO: 没有条件
<MAONOOOOBO> 。。。。
<liemehoc> MAONOOOOBO: 首先，要有个会包饺子的妹子
<liemehoc> roylez_: 这个对我没用
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac688565
<MAONOOOOBO> 哈哈哈，条件够高的，想吃饺子还得算个妹子。。
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 敖厂长蛋蛋被击爆 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<gfrog_away> roylez_: 乃说神的？
<roylez_> adam8157: 敖厂长的很好看
<adam8157> roylez_: 川普渣渣, 全川话才好听
<MAONOOOOBO> 问一下，是不是注册乐就不会显示IP了
<Meowoo> MAONOOOOBO, 就一行英文字，这个不是错误提示，正常引导也会有的，就是直接停在那，啥提示都没有
<MAONOOOOBO> 没有到语言选单界面吗？
<Meowoo> 没有，引导都没过
<liemehoc> Meowoo: 换个发行版的live盘
<Meowoo> 引导就出 syslinux 这一行就挺了
<Meowoo> 换了
<MAONOOOOBO> 是调成USB启动了吧
<Meowoo> 不行，而且别的都能启动，唯独我的不行
<Meowoo> 是的
<MAONOOOOBO> 不会是硬件太旧主板不支持USB启动吧
<Meowoo> 别的笔记本可以，我的老爷子机器也行
<imtxc> roylez_: 来一部好片
<roylez_> imtxc: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac688565
<Meowoo> 我的笔记本连光驱都没，只能usb装系统额
<Meowoo> 他本身自带一linux，但他妈的只有一控制台，连个wm都没
<liemehoc> Meowoo: 试了什么发行版
<Meowoo> ubuntu
<Meowoo> 13.04
<liemehoc> Meowoo: 换其他的发行版试试
<Meowoo> 关键是别的机器可以，就我的不可以
<Meowoo> 好吧
<liemehoc> Meowoo: ubuntu的live盘不靠谱的
<Meowoo> 其他的发行版怎么做成优盘启动
<Meowoo> ubuntu官方还提供一个工具
<liemehoc> Meowoo: 有些可以直接
<Meowoo> 问题是live盘，其他的型号的都行唯独我这个不行额
<liemehoc> Meowoo: dd
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 不会dd
<MAONOOOOBO> 我都是下完镜像，用ImageWriter.exe复制到U盘安装从没出问题
<Meowoo> 我把linux当windows用的，这些dd一概不懂
<Meowoo> 我怀疑是我的bios的问题
<Meowoo> 貌似之前有个新闻说微软改bios一些标准啥的，可能给我碰到了
<MAONOOOOBO> 提示是找不倒引导文件吗
<roylez_> imtxc: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac691331
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 神剧再现！神雕侠侣后人到明朝抗倭了 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<Meowoo> MAONOOOOBO, 没提示，没任何提示
<Meowoo> MAONOOOOBO, 就是忽然停止
<Meowoo> 没错误提示
<Meowoo> 没警告提示
<MAONOOOOBO> 太神奇了吧
<Meowoo> 就是出了syslinux ... 这行，忽然就停，但这行正常也会出的啊
<Meowoo> 就像时间忽然停止一般
<iMadper> Meowoo: 你启动盘没做好
<MAONOOOOBO> 有检测过程没有
<Meowoo> 不是碰到什么问题出的提示
<Meowoo> iMadper, 肯定做好了额，别的电脑可以引导，就我的不行
<Meowoo> 试过的型号都可以，就我这不行
<Meowoo> 我怀疑碰到那怪胎bios了
<Meowoo> 去bios改，怎么改也改不了
<Meowoo> atom玩具cpu玩游戏还是可以的
<MAONOOOOBO> 多等一下呢
<iMadper> Meowoo: bios本来就一家一个样子. 一台机器能启动, 另外一台起不来征程.
<Meowoo> 玩3D游戏也玩得起
<iMadper> s/征程/正常/
<iMadper> Meowoo: 我小学玩的红警2就是3d得了
<Meowoo> iMadper, 不是前阵子有一新闻说微软定了一引导的标准么，可能给我碰到了
<iMadper> Meowoo: 你说的uefi?
<Meowoo> 我在想有没人知道怎么绕过去
<iMadper> Meowoo: 你的是uefi?!
<Meowoo> 大概是
<Meowoo> 我不知详细
<Meowoo> 只知道大概有这么回事
<imtxc> 。。。。
<Meowoo> 就是引导不起来，就引导一下，立即就停。
<Meowoo> 等了我头发都白了，现在在用win7\
<Meowoo> win7真心恶心额
<Meowoo> arch 有无dd教程
<MAONOOOOBO> 。。。。。我有双系统
<Meowoo> 但有个问题，我现在在win，我怎么dd额
<Meowoo> 怎么将iso文件映射到优盘，可启动的那种
<Meowoo> 在win，不在linux
<Meowoo> 我去找下资料，还不行，只能忍受win7了
<Meowoo> 不知道我的笔记本跑不跑得起win8
<Pudge> Meowoo: ubuntu官网有个软件，给windows用的，做镜像到usb
<MAONOOOOBO> http://www.cnblogs.com/allenjin/archive/2011/11/26/2264089.html硬盘安装参考
<^k^> MAONOOOOBO ⇪ t: Win7+Ubuntu11.10(EasyBCD硬盘安装) - allenjin - 博客园
<jiero> Meowoo: 跑得起，只要 AMD 64 的CPU几乎都行
<Meowoo> 我的是 atom 的
<jiero> Meowoo: atom 只要是64位的都行
<roylez_> imtxc: 洋葱生吃，你会么？ http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac691189
<Meowoo> 额
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 乌克兰小萝莉生吃洋葱 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<Pudge> roylez_: 洋葱不都是生吃？
<jiero> roylez 乐乐生吃洋葱给我看看
<Pudge> roylez_: 甜甜的
<jiero> Pudge: 单独吃不行
<jiero> Pudge: 太涩
<nyfair> yunfan: 冲绳怎么样？
<jiero> yunfan: 去日本定居了？
<Pudge> 夹在三明治里面吃啊
<nyfair> jiero: 没，给他瞎眼物了
<jiero> Pudge: 。就是说单独吃洋葱。
<jiero> ^k^ 瞎眼物是什么
<Meowoo> 还没谢就走了
<nyfair> jiero: 他一听到某个名字就兴奋了
<iMadper> jiero: 我就单独生吃洋葱.....
<iMadper> jiero: 真的..
<iMadper> jiero: 我做饭的时候, 切洋葱, 中间的部分, 我就先吃了...
<nyfair> jiero: 《冲绳奴隶岛》
<nyfair> jiero: 是同人游戏工作室Underground Campaign制作的一部基佬向的极其重口的游戏。
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。好厉害。。。
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。可是 yunfan 是普通性取向吧。
 * jiero 也算是喜欢女孩子的
 * jiero 虽然也喜欢男孩子
<jiero> iMadper 你吃掉洋葱多了不会味觉改变么。
<iMadper> jiero: 不会呀, 怎么会?!
<jiero> iMadper: 我觉得多数人都会。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 单只吃生的
<jiero> iMadper: 可怕可怕
<iMadper> jiero: 甜的...
<jiero> iMadper: 是甜的我知道。。。但是吃多了有浓重的味道，舌头尝到其他的东西就变味了
<iMadper> jiero: ... 没注意... 貌似, 很多人都这么吃...
<Meowoo> 问个很弱智的问题
<Meowoo> 我的笔记本有个显卡插头，我把他连到独立的显示器会怎么样
<Pudge> Meowoo: 会爆炸
<Meowoo> 会变多显示，还是笔记本的会关，而转为外接的那个
<Meowoo> 谁给我扫下盲，我第一次用笔记本额
<jiero> iMadper: 可能是我感觉那个太辣了
<iMadper> jie
<iMadper> jiero: 可能把.
<jiero> Meowoo: 默认程序怎么样就是怎么样
<iMadper> Meowoo: 自己涉字号
<iMadper> Meowoo: 自己设置
<jiero> Meowoo: windows是啥样我不知道
<iMadper> Meowoo: 每次看见你问白痴问题, 我就想问你, 你真的是qt开发者吗?
<iMadper> jiero: windows下面, super+p 然后自己选
<Meowoo> iMadper, 怎么
<iMadper> Meowoo: 连上显示器之后, 自己设置是复制还是扩展. 用xrandr
<Meowoo> 我没弄过这些高级的东西，也是第一次用笔电，当然白痴啦
<jiero> iMadper: 呃。不知道啊。我以为是笔记本有个按钮
<iMadper> jiero: 有些笔记本有按钮. 不过, win自带这个功能了.
<iMadper> jiero: 就是那个windows徽标键 + p
<jiero> iMadper:  linux mint 下 super + p 也是改显示器模式哈
<iMadper> jiero: 是嘛? 没用过mint...
<Meowoo> 我历来就一台机打天下
<iMadper> jiero: 这个跟wm有关吧?
<iMadper> Meowoo: 所以, 我更加不敢相信你是qt开发者了
<Meowoo> 你爱信不信
<jiero> iMadper: 大概是和设置有关，绑定键
<Meowoo> 我也没必要向你证明什么恶
<jiero> iMadper: 他可以是开发者，只不过是自认的
<iMadper> jiero: 不止, 如果没有一条命令就改变状态的功能, 那bind到啥命令呢? 所以, wm还是有做多一些工作的我觉得
<iMadper> jiero: 哦, 我倒是希望我是给windows写panic提示的开发者.~
<jiero> iMadper:  他们有钱做调查。
<jiero> iMadper: 循环。
<iMadper> jiero: ...
<jiero> iMadper: 我吃樱桃了，还是吃下去了哈。
<iMadper> jiero: 我也想吃....
<cfy> iMadper: hi
 * jiero 最喜欢樱桃了。
<iMadper> cfy: hi!!!!
<iMadper> cfy: 好久不见了
<jiero> cfy: 蹭饭鸭儿
<cfy> iMadper: 好久不见～
<cfy> jiero: hi
<iMadper> jiero: http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.dimensionsinfo.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/Size-of-a-Blowfish.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.dimensionsinfo.com/size-of-a-blowfish/&h=299&w=450&sz=88&tbnid=CEo4vvP8N8r1wM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=135&zoom=1&usg=__k5Uw5GXhwN32s0fTO5_rLX0yE5U=&docid=X5WpxBVUxjUkMM&sa=X&ei=RTizUZ7jJM_ryAG3sYHwAw&ved=0CGAQ9QEwBg&dur=451
<jiero> cfy: 好久不见。还在找宿命中的工作么
<iMadper> jiero: cfy早有工作了
<wujh> 请问C++ 频道是多少
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。不知道。]
<jiero> iMadper: 我见过岸上的这种鱼尸
<jiero> iMadper: 肚子咕咕的，很像个球
<faonecze> 想问问大家有没kubuntu下好的桌面录像软件？
<faonecze> Recordmydesktop 先择录像大小不能自定义大小，很苦逼的感觉，而且选择的时间貌似不能过长不然会变成移动窗口咯！
<roylez_> iMadper: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac691612
<Meowoo> wujh, ##C++
 * jiero 摸摸 roylez 的茸茸头
 * lainme 终于能休息了
<iMadper> roylez_: http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.dimensionsinfo.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/Size-of-a-Blowfish.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.dimensionsinfo.com/size-of-a-blowfish/&h=299&w=450&sz=88&tbnid=CEo4vvP8N8r1wM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=135&zoom=1&usg=__k5Uw5GXhwN32s0fTO5_rLX0yE5U=&docid=X5WpxBVUxjUkMM&sa=X&ei=RTizUZ7jJM_ryAG3sYHwAw&ved=0CGAQ9QEwBg&dur=451
<roylez_> iMadper: http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=jailbait&newwindow=1&safe=off&client=firefox-a&hl=en&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=Oj-zUdr2JemY0QWdpYHIBA&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAQ&biw=1362&bih=663
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ ti: jailbait - Google Search
<peilin> 尊敬的客户：您好！感谢您的电子邮件及您对Buffalo产品的关心和支持。您咨询的DMZ主机并非本公司路由器的功能，故无法告知您相关信息。
<peilin> DMZ主机不是路由器的功能是什么的功能?
<iMadper> peilin: 网线的可能.
<peilin> 我看产品说明书, 操作手册都有DMZ功能设置
<peilin> 而且换过一个路由器,也一样的在路由器上设置DMZ主机,生效了, 就巴法络的路由没用. 连端口转发也没用
 * jiero 看到 maplebeats 的帖子，感觉自己太败了。有时候想着想着就说出英语了。。。
 * jiero 太失败，不会说本地腔。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 渣
<jiero> roylez_ 乐乐，除了这个你还会说其他话么
<roylez_> jiero: 渣渣
<jiero> roylez_ 烧烤省渣渣
<jiero> 、么
<Pudge> 想买一个8g的内存条子，不知道现在价格如何啊
<imtxc> roylez_: 乌克兰妹子就是狠
<Meowoo> windows 有啥好的播放器
<Meowoo> 视频的
<Meowoo> 谁给介绍一个恶
<Meowoo> 我很久很久没用windows了
<alvin_rxg> Meowoo: mplayer-hc
<Meowoo> 谢谢
<alvin_rxg> Meowoo: 配合 k-lite 使用
<Meowoo> ...
<Meowoo> 我的错，我没表达好我的意图，我只要一个能放flv文件，只要有个库管理好点的就行，我在收集阿翁的视频呢
<Meowoo> 现在收集生锈桥王
<alvin_rxg> Meowoo: k-lite
<Meowoo> 额，谢谢
<alvin_rxg> http://www.free-codecs.com/download/k_lite_codec_pack.htm
<kingbo20> hi
<meawoo> zhongyu nengjin ubuntu le
<meawoo> zenme meiren gei pinyin dezhi
<alvin_rxg> meawoo: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *#[Ah[v*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<kingbo30> hi
<meawoo> 怎么感觉在ubuntu 的 livecd 比win7要慢a
<meawoo> 如何吧ubuntu的混合给关了，可能是我的显卡buxing
<meawoo> 不行
<meawoo> 谁知道的么
<meawoo> 千辛万苦给弄进来的，反应很慢额，是不是我的显卡是内核显卡的问题？
<meawoo> 慢就慢，装了他
<meawoo> 我忘了当初怎么配分区的，/boot 512MB够么
<necomancer> 就分/和/home就行了吧～
<meawoo> 我一直都分/boot
<Pudge> exit
<Meowoo> ubunut 13.04 怎么换不了桌面了，我的显卡跑不起 unity 3D，想换 unity 2D，但没地选哦
<Meowoo> 我在网上也找不到所以然来
<Meowoo> 谁能帮帮我哦，登陆画面没了选择桌面的选项了
<Meowoo> unity 太恶心了
<Meowoo> ubuntu 也太恶心了
<Meowoo> 现在不能换桌面了
<gebjgd> Meowoo, 早就和你说了  让你用xubuntu
<Meowoo> 如果用原装的lightdm，只能进unity，没得选其他的桌面
<gebjgd> Meowoo, 装
<Meowoo> 我的显卡又跑不动3D桌面
<gebjgd> Meowoo, 你傻吧
<Meowoo> 装了一unity 2D，没得选哦
<Meowoo> 我不喜欢xfce，我现在装kde，换kdm
<Meowoo> dd怎么用，如何将iso dd 到优盘
<Meowoo> 在windows我倒知道怎么做
<gebjgd> Meowoo, man dd
<Meowoo> 在linux下不动了
<Meowoo> 英文哦
<gebjgd> Meowoo, 你不懂英文 玩个毛的linux
<Meowoo> 我喜欢哦
<gebjgd> Meowoo, 那你就喜欢吧  慢慢找解决方案阿布
<Meowoo> 我上网找也可以，关键不想折腾了
<Meowoo> 搞装 ubuntu 我都搞一天了
<gebjgd> Meowoo, man dd看下就会了
<gebjgd> Meowoo, dd if=*.iso of=/dev/sdx
<Meowoo> 最先弄的U盘启动，不能引导，最后在win将iso刻U盘才装上
<Meowoo> 关键是装太麻烦了
<Meowoo> 我还是装kde，再删除 unity 还快点
<gebjgd> Meowoo, 装ubuntu还麻烦？
<Meowoo> 太费时间啦
<gebjgd> Meowoo, 让你重新装次gentoo arch 你还不吐血
<Meowoo> dd又要等，装也要等
<Meowoo> 所以我不敢装 gentoo 哦
<Meowoo> arch我倒是装过，买过怕了
<gebjgd> Meowoo, 不过也是  你是程序猿  不是SA
<gebjgd> Meowoo, 不过SA是个人都能当  你连是个人都不如
<Meowoo> 别说程序啦，都有人围着我笑了
<Meowoo> 装还挺快的，就是显卡跑不动
<Meowoo> unity 最不好的就是系统托盘的图标显示不出来
<Pudge> SA 是啥
<gebjgd> Pudge, system administrator
<Pudge> 。。还好
<gebjgd> Pudge, 你泡完室友了？
<Pudge> 我还以为你说的是software architecture
<Pudge> 我博士就是做这个，你就说是个人都能做。。
<gebjgd> Pudge, SA可不是门槛低么
<Pudge> gebjgd: 这个东西入门是简单
<Pudge> gebjgd: 但是经验要求太高啊
<gebjgd> Pudge, 经验就是时间
<Pudge> gebjgd: gentoo全自己编译的话能比预编译的binary快多少？
<gebjgd> Pudge, 快鸡巴毛
<Pudge> gebjgd: 说好的自编译优化呢
<gebjgd> Pudge, 扯鸡巴蛋呢
<Pudge> gebjgd: 你这么恨gentoo？
<gebjgd> Pudge, 不是  你自己动动脑子  那些做2进制包的发行版的人都是弱智 都是傻逼？
<gebjgd> Pudge, 全世界效率最高最快的os就是gentoo？
<gebjgd> Pudge, 这和共产党说的 宇宙真理有什么不同
<Pudge> gebjgd: 你说的那是系统整体，我说的是，单独的软件
<Pudge> gebjgd: 根据自己硬件加入优化的参数，
<Pudge> gebjgd: 编译出来的binary，比没有加这些参数的通用binary快多少
<gebjgd> Pudge, 没快多少
<Pudge> gebjgd: 跟没回答一样
<gebjgd> Pudge, 你什么时候毕业
<Pudge> gebjgd: 年底吧
<gebjgd> Pudge, 什么时候入法籍？
<gebjgd> Pudge, 直接逃到袋鼠国 去吃软饭
<Pudge> gebjgd: 如个蛋，我还要中华人民共和国国籍呢
<gebjgd> Pudge, 你没事吧
<Pudge> gebjgd: 先弄个法国永居先
<Pudge> gebjgd: 年初出台的政策，博士毕业能获得永久居留
<gebjgd> Pudge, 永居容易 对于你来说没用
<gebjgd> Pudge, 永居 你要每6个月踩回欧洲一脚
<Pudge> gebjgd: 没区别啊，能来玩玩就行了，以后为了在国内发展也方便
<gebjgd> Pudge, 有区别
<Pudge> gebjgd: no，没这个规定
<gebjgd> Pudge, 法国不限制时间？
<Pudge> gebjgd: 5年内呆够3个月就行了
<Pudge> gebjgd: 怎么都要玩3个月吧
<Pudge> gebjgd: sb debian，老提供一些没法安装的包，真蛋疼
<Pudge> gebjgd: 提示需要依赖，依赖又不存在，那你把这包弄上来干嘛
<gebjgd> Pudge, sid就是这样
<gebjgd> Pudge, 买了新手机了么
<Pudge> gebjgd: 看得上的买不起
<gebjgd> Pudge, 不至于吧
<Guest97149> 最后还是听gebjgd的，装了 xubuntu
#ubuntu-cn 2013-06-09
<sjd_zeus> linux-kbuild-3.10啥时候放出呢，悲剧呀
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 。。
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 你不是一直在用开源驱动么
<sjd_zeus> Pudge: 我要玩虚拟机
<ikk-> import 如何指定区域截图？
<ikk-> leemeng0x61: hi
<sjd_zeus> 我的k5今天估计能到手了
<Pudge> sjd_zeus: 什么k5
<sjd_zeus> kindle black
<Pudge> ..
<sjd_zeus> Pudge: 国行的有点贵，我又不在中亚上买书
<eexpress> ikk-: 安装imagemaick的doc
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: kindle 到了？
<imtxc> shengyao: 从日亚买吧，相信自己的人品一年内坏不了。。
<eexpress> imtxc: 你的人品，掌握在js手里而已。
 * sjd_zeus 给快递打电话了，上午能到
<ikk-> eexpress: 我看了 man import , 没找到区域截图，我找了很久呢
<iMadper> 今天jd送货吗? 老子的cd呀!
<eexpress> man很少的。没内容。安装doc或者看http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/  file://localhost/usr/share/doc/imagemagick/www/command-line-tools.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: ImageMagick v6 Examples (@ imagemagick.org)
<ikk-> eexpress: 哦
<sjd_zeus> iMadper: jd过年都送货的
<eexpress> import截图不好，有层叠的。支持compiz不好的
<sjd_zeus> iMadper: 我的笔记本就是大年初二给我送过来的
<imtxc> iMadper: jd 什么的现在不是一天N送么
<ikk-> eexpress: 我不开 compiz , 就是awesome 里面截一下
<eexpress> 哦。这基本可以
<iMadper> imtxc: 下雨呀
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 那就好.
<ikk-> o
<imtxc> iMadper: 冰雹都送
<iMadper> imtxc: 那就好!
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.jd.com/20012647.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 陈奕迅：时日如飞（CD+DVD） - 华语流行 - 音乐 - 京东JD.COM (@ jd.com)
<imtxc> iMadper: 没东西听。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 我也没有...
<iMadper> imtxc: 我送人
<imtxc> ikk-: 为什么不用  scrot 呢
<ikk-> eexpress: 是什么造成 scrot 不支持 awesome ? 是 display名字不匹配？
<iMadper> imtxc: 因为, imtxc简单, 方便.
<imtxc> .....
<iMadper> imtxc: import简单, 方便.
 * imtxc 不方便
<iMadper> imtxc: 我从来都用import
<iMadper> imtxc: 啊.
<ikk-> imtxc: scrot 不支持 -s 区域截图
<eexpress> ikk-: 不支持？
<imtxc> ikk-: 可以啊
<eexpress> 都支持的啊
<eexpress> -sb
<eexpress> 别只-s
<eexpress> 延时导致的
<sjd_zeus> iMadper: 你买cd呀
<ikk-> 哦
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 恩.
<imtxc> ikk-: -sb
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 渣神
<eexpress> 萎缩噶嘛
<iMadper> ikk-: imtxc 骂你, 要不要给你op?
<sjd_zeus> iMadper: 有个论坛，全是高品质cd下载的
<ikk-> iMadper: ...
<eexpress> iMadper: lol
<sjd_zeus> iMadper: bbs.musicool.cn
<ikk-> iMadper: 太假了
<alvin_rxg> Title: AAC音乐下载,推荐音质最好的M4A和WAV等无损音乐,炫音音乐论坛 总有一种声音能打动你！ - Powered by Discuz! (@ musicool.cn)
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 我有的是ape和flac
 * imtxc 无懈可击
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 乃无邪可基？
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 不用, 我超多无损. 买个cd支持一下自己喜欢的歌手.
<ikk-> iMadper: 我喜欢被骂，可以看到自己的不足
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 不是我, 是 imtxc
 * imtxc 继续无懈可击
<iMadper> ikk-: 好吧....
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 乃排在他前面，tab傻了。
<eexpress> 无泄，可鸡/基？
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 乃无邪可基？
<eexpress> iMadper: gfrog_away 故意的
<iMadper> lol~
<sjd_zeus> 我虽然很喜欢听他们唱歌，好像还真没有喜欢的歌手
<eexpress> 为啥噶嘛喜欢一直啊萎呢。天天如此
<eexpress> 烦
<sjd_zeus> 我喜欢张维良的音乐
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 回家吧
<eexpress> 回归纯洁的可爱的绿噶嘛。
<eexpress> ikk-: 你全面投降了啊。
<ikk-> eexpress: 是的。 git push 时，不自动查找 ssh pub_key , gnome\kde下面可以，这个一般怎么处理
<eexpress> 这和wm有关？
<adam8157> roylez: 等雨停
<adam8157> eexpress: momo
<eexpress> 这不知道。你找蛋蛋
<adam8157> huntxu: momo
<ikk-> private key
<eexpress> 反正你投降蛋蛋了。
<huntxu> adam8157: 哟西，你今天这么早
<eexpress> 青涩的蛋蛋，你害人了
<adam8157> huntxu: 被我哥电话吵起来了...
<iMadper> adam8157: 你来的正好
<adam8157> eexpress: 谁
<ikk-> eexpress: 我的目标是没有蛀牙
<adam8157> iMadper: 这么多人等我
<huntxu> adam8157: ...
<iMadper> adam8157: crypto, 有专人测试吗?
<eexpress> adam8157: 谁等你了。就kk等你。
<adam8157> ikk-: 我回贴了
<adam8157> iMadper: 不晓得
<eexpress> 你回帖，啥都没说
<adam8157> eexpress: ikk- 又回了
<eexpress> ikk-: 你还是用我的paste-img的deb吧。
<adam8157> eexpress: huntxu roylez iMadper 吃过狗肉么
<iMadper> adam8157: 以前吃过, 不过以后不吃了
<ikk-> eexpress: 截图的问题已经搞定了， 然后是  git push 时， 自动查找 ssh key 的问题
<iMadper> adam8157: 现在喜欢带皮的山羊肉
<iMadper> ikk-: 你干吗了, 咋这么多问题...
<ikk-> iMadper: 我是新手
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<iMadper> ikk-: ... ...
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 乖
<ikk-> iMadper: 你应该感觉得出来
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 吃狗肉很稀奇？
<iMadper> ikk-: 没觉得....
<huntxu> adam8157: 拒绝狗肉
<imtxc> 你们吃狗肉？？
<iMadper> adam8157: 你是想吃, 还是不想吃?
 * gfrog_away 经常吃狗肉。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 好像没吃过不记得, 只记得吃过狐狸肉
<adam8157> iMadper: 我想表个态, 去吃一回
<ikk-> 狗肉 羊肉 都是热性的， 吃了之后皮肤会变红，特别是手指末端
<ikk-> 特别红
<iMadper> imtxc: htc 8x和i8750 选哪个?  adam8157
<adam8157> iMadper: 这都是啥
<iMadper> adam8157: 手基
<iMadper> adam8157: 你要请吗?
<adam8157> iMadper: 明显买亲儿子啊, 其它都是渣渣
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 奔赴大望京地区找家馆子吃吧。
<ikk-> eexpress: 一天只能问一个问题吗
<iMadper> adam8157: 明显不买android呀.
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 清华附近就有
<adam8157> iMadper: 渣渣
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 怀疑不正宗。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 估计都不如融科楼下那家朝鲜妹
<adam8157> gfrog_away: http://www.dianping.com/shop/2390902
<alvin_rxg> Title: 延边朝鲜族狗肉馆电话,地址(图)-北京-大众点评网 (@ dianping.com)
<iMadper> adam8157: 你个用android的渣渣!!! cc gfrog_away 我们一起来教育 adam8157
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 那家有?
<eexpress> ikk-: ？
<ikk-> iMadper: 最近我从 gnome 转到 awesome , 感觉满好用的
<eexpress> git的问蛋蛋啊。 ikk-
<ikk-> eexpress: 哦
<iMadper> ikk-: 你不找个用ruby来配置的wm?
<eexpress> adam8157: 号称git蛋啊。高手
<ikk-> iMadper: 有吗
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 乃又不是水果党。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 肯定有
 * gfrog_away 朝鲜族的狗肉很有名。
<iMadper> ikk-: 我现在用stumpwm, 虽然没有人用, 但是我觉得很好用. ruby总比lisp流行吧.
<ikk-> adam8157: 求解 git push 时，自动找 ssh key , 像gnome 那时
<adam8157> ikk-: 那是gnome-keyring搞得
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 但是, 我反android, 难道你不讨厌android?
<eexpress> iMadper: 你哪，和不如fvwm流行
<ikk-> iMadper: stumpwm 真的是ruby 吗？ 我马上研究研究
<iMadper> eexpress: 恩, 我知道. 不过, 我喜欢.
<iMadper> ikk-: 不是, 我是说, stumpwm这种用lisp的都有, 用ruby的肯定有
<eexpress> 额。一句话，你就把kk搞得投降了。蛋蛋会恨你的。 iMadper
<ikk-> iMadper: lisp 历史悠久，所以有
<ikk-> iMadper: ruby 太年轻
<iMadper> ikk-: 我找照看
<iMadper> 我找找看
<eexpress> 没ruby的wm
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 没到讨厌的程度。安卓没水果那么舒坦就是了。
<huntxu> ruby不是和python差不多年纪么
<eexpress> ruby是perl的小弟啊。
<ikk-> huntxu: 9年和 4.5年
<leemeng0x61> ikk-, hi
<ikk-> leemeng0x61: :)
<huntxu> ikk-: 啥意思 =.=
<iMadper> ikk-: 找到了
<iMadper> ikk-: subtle
<iMadper> ikk-: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Comparison_of_Tiling_Window_Managers
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Comparison of Tiling Window Managers - ArchWiki (@ archlinux.org)
<iMadper> ikk-: 看上去很好诶
<eexpress> Subtle is configured with Ruby for Xorg.
<eexpress> 这不慢死嘛
<iMadper> eexpress: 用c写的, 用ruby配置
<ikk-> iMadper: 我决定试试
<leemeng0x61> ikk-, 找我?
<huntxu> ikk-: 一个91年一个95年，差不多啊
<iMadper> ikk-: 恩.
<ikk-> leemeng0x61: 没事了，多谢
<eexpress> 蛋疼。纯ruby配置，会要翻译成C？
<leemeng0x61> 哦
<iMadper> eexpress: 直接执行呀.
<eexpress> 哪就慢了
<iMadper> eexpress: vim的script, 要翻译成c?
<eexpress> 处理窗口，这个时间，很明显的
<ikk-> eexpress: 8核的电脑，没事
<eexpress> 。真有8核？
<iMadper> ikk-: 尽管去用, 不好再说
<ikk-> iMadper: 嗯
<iMadper> eexpress: 有呀, 5800k
<iMadper> ikk-: 要是好用, 告诉我, 我也过去
<eexpress> 没见过
<huntxu> iMadper: 你节操掉了
<Meowoo> 现在下不了 chrome 了哦
<iMadper> huntxu: 恩? 啥东西?
<iMadper> Meowoo: 可以.
<Meowoo> 我不行
<ikk-> huntxu: 91年是关键的一年，转折的一年
<Meowoo> 用代理也不行
<ikk-> huntxu: 晚了关键的4年
<huntxu> =.=
<eexpress> 91年关键啥
<eexpress> 用户都没多少
<ikk-> 94年12月关键
<iMadper> ikk-: 你看那里列表里, 我用的stumpwm, 状态时dormant... 现在用的仍然很好. 你的哪个是active, 应该开发很活跃. 而且, ruby代码你也能自己修改
<ikk-> iMadper: 是的
<eexpress> ● dog .fvwm/config |wc -l
<eexpress> 114
<eexpress> 速度绝对快
<iMadper> ikk-: arch官方源里面有subtle
<huntxu> ee的dog命令已然成为ubuntu中文一大未解之谜
<ikk-> iMadper: ubuntu里面也有
<eexpress> 难怪。subtle的介绍里面，没一句提到ruby的。
<iMadper> ikk-: 看来应该是在小众wm里面很流行的了...
<adam8157> cat .config/awesome/rc.lua |wc -l
<adam8157> 556
<adam8157> =,=
<eexpress> lua也慢
<ikk-> kk@ub5:~$ cat .config/awesome/rc.lua |wc -l
<ikk-> 424
<eexpress> 。。
<ikk-> 默认配置就有300多吧
<huntxu> wc -l .config/awesome/rc.lua
<huntxu> 268 .config/awesome/rc.lua
<iMadper> $: cat ~/.stumpwmrc | wc -l  ==>  204
<huntxu> 木哈
<eexpress> ● type dog
<eexpress> dog 是 `grep -v -E "(^$|^#|^!)"' 的别名
<huntxu> eexpress: 你这，lua的注释是--
<eexpress> 管你lua的死活啊。lol
<eexpress> 自己加嘛
<huntxu> grep 用双引号的，都该打靶
<ikk-> kk@ub5:~$ dog .config/awesome/rc.lua |wc -l
<ikk-> 381
<eexpress> 你alias试试，就知道为什么了
<ikk-> 下列【新】软件包将被安装： ruby-archive-tar-minitar subtle
<ikk-> 升级了 0 个软件包，新安装了 2 个软件包， 要卸载 0 个软件包，有 0 个软件包未被升级。
<ikk-> 需要下载 171 kB 的软件包。
<ikk-> 解压缩后会消耗掉 644 kB 的额外空间。
<huntxu> 我知道alias为什么
<iMadper> ikk-: http://subforge.org/images/screenshots/subtle-0.10-1.png 看上去还可以.
<eexpress> 还是越来越石器。。
<imtxc> 600 .config/awesome/rc.lua ....
<imtxc> test
<ikk-> eexpress: 年轻所以石器
<imtxc> .....
<imtxc> test
<imtxc> 600 .config/awesome/rc.lua
<eexpress> ？
<imtxc> 什么情况
<adam8157> 没人理你
<imtxc> 我又掉线了。。。。
<ikk-> 没掉
<ikk-> bot 掉线了
<imtxc> 我又掉线了
<ikk-> 2318014    <alvin_rxg>  http://www.free-codecs.com/download/k_lite_codec_pack.htm
<eexpress> 你节操掉了而已
<ikk-> ruby: symbol lookup error: /home/kk/.rbenv/versions/2.1.0-dev/lib/ruby/gems/2.1.0/gems/nokogiri-1.5.9/lib/nokogiri/nokogiri.so: undefined symbol: rb_ary_new3
<imtxc> adam8157: 今天还是单手打字么
<adam8157> imtxc: 你妹
<eexpress> 单手？？
<ikk-> 2.1.0-dev 就是不稳定
<imtxc> eexpress: 预知详情，看昨天的log
<eexpress> ruby要是来一个版本问题，岂不是你的wm就完蛋了?
<eexpress> imtxc: 有内幕？
<ikk-> eexpress: 我可以使用2.0.0
<imtxc> eexpress: .
<imtxc> 我不敢说，说了就被 ban 了
 * eexpress 千年稳定的fvwm做备用
<eexpress> 哦
<huntxu> 千年不更新
<huntxu> 所以千年稳定
<eexpress> 我猜想是，一手打字，一手撸。
<huntxu> 适合老人
<eexpress> huntxu: 赞
<eexpress> 太完善了。完全不更新啊。
<ikk-> 每个人需要用到的 wm 功能是固定的，需求不会变来变去
<sjd_zeus> fvwm太完善了？
<eexpress> github怎么看单个文件的修改时间图呢
<leemeng0x61> 据说fvwm很多人用?
<leemeng0x61> eexpress, git log xxxx
<eexpress> 。。说github 说图表
<eexpress> 统计图表
<leemeng0x61> eexpress, 哦费的做图标
<eexpress> 对 EWMH(扩展的窗口管理器协议)规范的完整支持。只这一条，就击败了其他wm嘛。
<ikk-> iMadper: http://subforge.org/projects/subtle/issues , bug好多的
<adam8157> ikk-: 莫非awesome 3.5修了这个
<iMadper> ikk-: 我坚信, gnome-shell 的bz,比这个长百倍.
<ikk-> iMadper: 好吧
<ikk-> adam8157: 我这里 kk@ub5:~/kk1$ awesome -v
<ikk-> awesome v3.4.13 (Octopus) • Build: Jul 16 2012 18:31:50 for i686 by gcc version 4.7.1 (buildd@roseapple) • D-Bus support: ✔
<eexpress> 1-21
<ikk-> iMadper: 我打算安装最新版本的 subtle, 从git
<ikk-> adam8157:  awful.key({ "Shift" }, "Print" ,
<adam8157> ikk-: 我44
<ikk-> adam8157: 我加了 "Shift"
<adam8157> ikk-: 和那个无关
<ikk-> o
<iMadper> ikk-: 不是hg吗?
<ikk-> iMadper: 哦，我还在看bug
<eexpress> You're coming back down
<eexpress> and you really don't mind
<eexpress> You had a bad day
<ikk-> eexpress: just enjoy it
<eexpress>   Bad Day - Alvin and The Chipmunks
<ikk-> 很久没 gem update , 发现好多都旧了
<adam8157> ikk-: 我的3.5.1也是修了这个的
<ikk-> adam8157: 哦
<huntxu> eexpress: 记得，fvwm，可以用ewmh指定屏幕大小的
<dchxcrow> fvwm怎么设置双屏幕啊
<dchxcrow> huntxu: fvem如果有两个显示器怎么设置呢，
<huntxu> 早忘了
<eexpress> 双屏幕，又不是wm的事情。是系统的事情
<dchxcrow> ？不是很理解
<dchxcrow> 系统的哪一部分解决呢？
<eexpress> 使劲想。
<yunfan> wm也有责任
<eexpress> wm只管在指定的范围内，布局，处理窗口动作相应
<yunfan> 有的不支持 cinema就2了
<dchxcrow> cinema是显卡的事情吧
<yunfan> 也要你用的这边支持啊
<dchxcrow> 看显卡支不支持是吧
<eexpress> 概念模糊嘛
<iMadper> dchxcrow: xrandr
<eexpress> 带X的，都不是wm的事情。
<huntxu> iMadper: 靠，scheme分了#f和'()
<yunfan> 懒得说 凡事碰到ee就不要讲什么逻辑
<iMadper> huntxu: 我上次不是跟你说了吗
<iMadper> huntxu: #t #f
<iMadper> huntxu: 还有'()
<eexpress> yunfan: 你这傻瓜
<iMadper> huntxu: 我记得cl里面 ()和'()是等价的, scheme真奇葩
<leemeng0x61> ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss测试 是否隐藏
<yunfan> eexpress: 你有op 你说得对
<eexpress> 不懂的别说话
<leemeng0x61> irssi 输入过长要被隐藏掉
<eexpress> 自己去看ewmh规则
<leemeng0x61> 后面的字符
<leemeng0x61> 被nicklist
<ikk-> leemeng0x61: 不会隐藏啊
<ikk-> http://subforge.org/projects/subtle/wiki/Screenshots#
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ ti: subtle - Screenshots - Subforge
<huntxu> iMadper: 在对列表的操作不断cdr list，最后null? list，得返回一个'()，不能返回#f
<huntxu> iMadper: 奇葩了
<leemeng0x61> 哦
<leemeng0x61> 难道是我这screenrc设置的问题
<iMadper> huntxu: 不会scheme... 你搞这个干嘛?
<iMadper> huntxu: 到现在都不知道你是做什么的
<huntxu> iMadper: 打酱油的。。。
<ikk-> leemeng0x61: 我没安装 nicklist
<ikk-> leemeng0x61: 想看列表就用 /n
 * jiong 
<jiong>  jiong
<eexpress> iMadper: http://imagebin.org/260750
<iMadper> eexpress: 没看过这电影...
<adam8157> eexpress: TS 节操啊
<eexpress> 4亿的那个啊
<eexpress> adam8157: 你有更好的？
<iMadper> eexpress: 北京遇上西雅图, 看不看
<iMadper> eexpress: 中文叫啥? 我帮你找
<eexpress> 文艺片，不看
<eexpress> 疯狂原始人。 iMadper
<jiong> eexpress: 你找电影的网址发一下。
<eexpress> sa
<iMadper> eexpress: 我帮你找找看
<eexpress> 非湾湾的种子，没流量的啊
<iMadper> eexpress: 只有枪版
<iMadper> eexpress: 放弃了.
<eexpress> 好吧
<adam8157> eexpress: 影院貌似被下架了
<iMadper> eexpress: chinahdtv和neu6上面都没有.
<eexpress> 马马虎虎，也有1.4M速度了
<eexpress> 没ipv6
<eexpress> adam8157: 是的
<iMadper> eexpress: 我也没ipv6了
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的CHHD 帐号没了。。
<eexpress> 怀念6M速度
<iMadper> imtxc: 为啥?!
<imtxc> iMadper: 不知道，今天登陆 登陆不了了
 * jerry___ 
<iMadper> imtxc: 分享率: 4.395 上传量: 157.29 GB 下载量: 35.79 GB  我的chinahdtv
 * jiong 
<eexpress> imtxc: 估计是抠门，不上传。
<eexpress> 。
<imtxc> eexpress: 我很久没下载过了。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 换成好多光棍的这个域名之后 我就登陆不了了
<iMadper> imtxc: 能访问, 登陆不了?
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/260752
<iMadper> imtxc: 那我不知道
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，找密码，说我的注册邮箱也不存在，你在你的邀请里面看看我是用哪个邮箱注册的
 * jiong 
 * jiong 
<iMadper> imtxc: 看不了了, 受邀者提示: 无此账户
<eexpress> Vuze有良心。有水管。
<^k^> jiong: .. .. ..
<imtxc> iMadper: 我擦，那就是说被删号了？
<iMadper> imtxc: 对
<iMadper> imtxc: 你丫干啥坏事了?!
<eexpress> imtxc: 挂pt，没上传，就删除
<imtxc> iMadper: 不知道，我很久没登陆过了
<jiong> ^k^: 额。。我之前的用户名似乎有问题。。
<imtxc> eexpress: 没有，我的上传率是及格的。。
<^k^> jiong, 你通常如何介绍自己呢？  11:47 
<jiong> ^k^: ?? 阿
<^k^> jiong, A B C. ..  11:48 
<jiong> ^k^:你看我编码是不是不对？
<^k^> jiong, 这是很好的信息。  11:48 
 * iMadper 的六维: 上传: 2639841 MB   下载: 1576380 MB
<jerry__> jiong
<imtxc> 讨厌啊， hd.gg 删我帐号。。。
<alvin_rxg> Title: CNHD ChinaHDTV :: 登录 好多光棍 www.HD.gg - Powered by p2pnow.net (@ hd.gg)
<iMadper> imtxc: 你去申诉吧
<jerry__> jiong
<imtxc> iMadper: 申诉无门啊。。。
<jiong> jerry__  你在干嘛？
<imtxc> iMadper: 给我个申诉邮箱。。
<jiong> 没干嘛
<iMadper> imtxc: 自己查呀, 我怎么知道
<MAONOOOOBO> MLDonkey搜索很好用
<imtxc> iMadper: 登陆进去应该能看到，现在不登陆嘛都看不了。。。。
<eexpress> 效果啊。 adam8157 找一个DVDrip的来
<iMadper> imtxc: haminson@qq.com
<iMadper>  
<iMadper> 100935485@qq.com。  imtxc
<imtxc> iMadper: 算了以后求你发种子得了。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 懒得
<leemeng0x61> ls
<iMadper> 这回开心了
<leemeng0x61> /O_O
<leemeng0x61> ls
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> iMadper: 数字那个还是 haminson 那个？
<leemeng0x61> 又进来了
<iMadper> imtxc: 随便.
<iMadper> imtxc: 两个都行, 还会送你vip
<leemeng0x61> 频道怎么看日志
<iMadper> leemeng0x61: /topic
<somson> 不明真相的小白路过
<leemeng0x61> iMadper, 直接输命令不行?
<iMadper> leemeng0x61: /lastlog
<iMadper> leemeng0x61: 不过, 那里那点儿log, 不够看得.
<adam8157> 雨又大了
<leemeng0x61> iMadper, 你是说不能设置查看多少行?
<iMadper> leemeng0x61: 自己试试看就知道了
<iMadper> leemeng0x61: 我怎么对你这个nick没印象? 你是马甲?
<leemeng0x61> iMadper, 之前用leaveboy
<leemeng0x61> iMadper, 想换换了
<iMadper> 可耻
<leemeng0x61> iMadper, 这有啥可耻的
<iMadper> imtxc: 对了, 我上次去香港, 带回来的一本playboy, 要不?
<imtxc> iMadper: 要 给我留着
<iMadper> imtxc: 忘了是不是答应给你了
<imtxc> iMadper: 我问过你 你说都送人了
<iMadper> imtxc: 啊? 难道是答应给别人了?
<leemeng0x61> iMadper, .....
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<leemeng0x61> iMadper, 这忘性太大了
<iMadper> imtxc: 喵的, 两本, 一本给了别人了, 另外一本在我屋子里. 我老爸老妈天天来我家的...
<iMadper> leemeng0x61: 不怪我, 我有阿尔兹海默症. 我是病人.
<imtxc> iMadper: 那office看啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 不好看呀. 欧美, 没兴趣
<imtxc> iMadper: 欧美的？ 那我也不看了
<imtxc> iMadper: 我以为是香港台湾的呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 但是, 我去香港是跟妹子一起去的, 没办法一直在那儿挑这种东西, 不好意思
<imtxc> 过滤 "妹子" 关键字
<iMadper> imtxc: 就是那个我现在要ntr的那个妹子
<imtxc> ...
<leemeng0x61> iMadper, 你年龄很大么,AD一般年轻人不得
<imtxc> iMadper: 刚才你是不是kick我了
<iMadper> leemeng0x61: 读不懂你的话.
<iMadper> imtxc: 对呀
<leemeng0x61> iMadper, AD就是你的那个病
<iMadper> leemeng0x61: 哦, 我以为是广告呢.
<iMadper> leemeng0x61: 是老了...
<leemeng0x61> 阿尔茨海默病（Alzheimer disease，AD），又叫老年性痴呆，是一种中枢神经系统变性病，起病隐袭，病程呈慢性进行性，是老年期痴呆最常见的一种类型。
<iMadper> leemeng0x61: 我都忘了自己多大了...
<imtxc> iMadper: 看来你对自己的病情还不是很了解哎
<iMadper> imtxc: 可能以前了解, 但是得病之后, 也忘了
<imtxc> 什么是阿尔茨海默病
<^k^> imtxc: define:阿尔茨海默病 http://g.cn 雖然阿茲海默症在每個病患都不相同，仍有許多共同的症狀。早期症狀常被誤認為是 「年紀大了」的憂慮，或是壓力的一種表現，疾病初期最常見的症狀是難以記住最近 ...
<iMadper> imtxc: 你说, 生日送啥好? 买了cd, 不过觉得送过去太寒酸
<leemeng0x61> 让 iMadper 当管理员好危险
<iMadper> leemeng0x61: t过你?
<imtxc> iMadper: 不知道。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 什么是外星人
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: define:外星人 http://g.cn 外星人是人類对地球以外的智慧生命的統稱。古今中外一直有关于外星人的遐想，或 是將古印度人、古馬雅人、古埃及人建造的發達古文明歸咎於受到外星生物科技的 ...
<imtxc> iMadper: 我尝试过 只要不亲自陪，送什么都白搭
<iMadper> leemeng0x61: 给出理由来.
<imtxc> iMadper: 只要人去，送嘛都好使
<iMadper> imtxc: 过不去.
<iMadper> imtxc: 在广州.
<imtxc> iMadper: 那送什么都是白搭，更容易触物伤情
<leemeng0x61> iMadper, 没有,我不得罪人,所以少点
<iMadper> imtxc: 我过去了, 人家也陪他男朋友, 不陪我呀
<iMadper> leemeng0x61: 说说看, 我都t过谁?
<leemeng0x61> iMadper, 刚刚看了imtxc,昨天好像也见你t了他
<iMadper> imtxc: 昨天我t你了?
<imtxc> leemeng0x61: 求伸张正义
<imtxc> iMadper: 忘了，哥快成了以前hamo的命运了
<leemeng0x61> iMadper, 我在irc上没被t过
<iMadper> leemeng0x61: 我就t过 imtxc , 就很危险了?
<iMadper> leemeng0x61: 你来多久?...
<iMadper> leemeng0x61: 我可以满足你
<leemeng0x61> iMadper, 没有,我是说你得了那病,忘性大,
<leemeng0x61> 很危险
<leemeng0x61> imtxc, hamo 是什么
<iMadper> leemeng0x61: 不记旧帐, 这才不危险.
<leemeng0x61> iMadper, 那你得的不是AD
<iMadper> leemeng0x61: 你才来, 没被t过, 说明还是新手. 混多了被t十几次, 你就成高手了
<leemeng0x61> iMadper, .....
<iMadper> leemeng0x61: 你看 hamo, 被t的最多, 混得多好. 直接成 ubuntu开发了.
<ikk-> 深有体会
<iMadper> ikk-: ??? 有人敢t你?
<ikk-> iMadper: 我可以心灵感应到被t的人
<iMadper> ikk-: 被 ^k^ t过的人也有.
<leemeng0x61> iMadper, 其实从你的描述,你应该是SA
<ikk-> iMadper: 嗯，就那感觉
<leemeng0x61> iMadper, 选择性遗忘症
<imtxc> 什么是SA
<ikk-> system admin
<^k^> imtxc: define:SA http://g.cn South Australia (abbreviated as SA) is a state in the southern central part of Australia. It covers some of the most arid parts of the continent. With a total land area ...
<iMadper> leemeng0x61: 恩, 好! 确实是
<iMadper> leemeng0x61: 你是个好厨子
<leemeng0x61> iMadper, O_0
 * adam8157 下午去理发
 * leemeng0x61 
 * leemeng0x61 休息
<yunfan> https://gist.github.com/onemouth/5625174  adam8157 这个目前还有用不
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ ti: semtex.c
<yunfan> iMadper: Senior Assole
<iMadper> yunfan: ... 你总是欺负我...
<yunfan> 居然还拼错了 真是无辜
<yunfan> 本想给 imtxc 的 你这鬼nick 老是抢下来
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> 被拦截了
<yunfan> tab hacking
<yunfan> 你试试打 im 然后tab看看
<imtxc> assole 是什么
<yunfan> asshole
<imtxc> .....
<imtxc> 猜你就要说这个。。
<imtxc> yunfan: 肥皂掉了
<yunfan> imtxc: 这个让我想到白头神探里的一个情节 可惜不能引用给你看
<imtxc> ……
<sjd_zeus> kindle black的mobi书怎么看书的目录呀
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 菜单
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 或者方向键中间那个
<yunfan> 总想在命令行下看pdf就是整不成 tmd
<sjd_zeus> imtxc 你知道kindle的书目能分类整理吗？
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 不知道啊
<yunfan> 用多看不就行了
<qualcommsuck> 话说paperwhite看扫描书靠谱嘛？要是用９寸多的和pad比实在意义不大啊?
<sjd_zeus> 有没有自动分类软件呢
<imtxc> qualcommsuck: 不靠谱
<iMadper> qualcommsuck: 扫描书, 只有删掉的份
<qualcommsuck> 横屏也不行啊？那就放弃了．．．
<iMadper> 谁熟悉cups?
<iMadper> 有啥命令行的, 打印pdf的软件没?
<huntxu> 装个evince会死啊
<qualcommsuck> ^_^,cup咱知道！ABCDEFG.....
<iMadper> huntxu: 不会, 但是我就是不想.
<iMadper> huntxu: 你了解cups不?
<iMadper> huntxu: 我还没找到打印机呢
<piggybox> qualcommsuck: 就是9寸看pdf也勉强
<iMadper> huntxu: 搞定了我已经
<qualcommsuck> piggybox: 好吧，那就傻xpad接着用了，干眼病真心烦....
<nyfair> hi
<^k^> nyfair:点点点.  13:34 
<yunfan> nyfair: 大片子
<nyfair> yunfan: 冲绳好看吗？
<yunfan> nyfair: 没看 都是dll exe啥的
<yao_ziyuan> 问个问题：
<yao_ziyuan> 国内对应 Google Sites 的最大的免费建站服务是什么？
<iMadper> 啥叫建站服务呀?
<ikk-> 国内没有
<nyfair> ofan: 大骗子，google docs这垃圾服务只要下得人多了，连我自己上传的文件都不给我下载
<nyfair> ofan: 还说什么24小时内访问的过多，请耐心等待24小时或联系文件拥有者。联系你妹，就是我传的
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: !!!!
<iMadper> imtxc: www.smzdm.com/go/238085
<iMadper> imtxc: 想买!
<alvin_rxg> Title: Special Promotion Barnes Noble Nook HD 16GB Wi Fi 9in Slate 1400501741 | eBay (@ ebay.com *FROM* smzdm.com)
<imtxc> iMadper: 多少人仔
<adam8157> iMadper: 这么便宜啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 对呀, 分辨率好高
<iMadper> adam8157: 1920 * 1200
<iMadper> adam8157: 心动了?
<iMadper> imtxc: 到手, 1.1k
<adam8157> iMadper: 没啊
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ...
<weizhao> thunderbird 怎么配置进入IRC啊， 现在用XCHART
<iMadper> weizhao: sudo apt-get remove thunderbird xchat && sudo apt-get install irssi && sudo rm -rf / && reboot
<imtxc> iMadper: 什么情况
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 不开心.
<iMadper> weizhao: 别真执行啊
<imtxc> iMadper: nook 现在怎么这么便宜了
<weizhao> irssi是啥
<weizhao> 我能看懂命令
<huntxu> iMadper: 我就会打开之后打印
<adam8157> iMadper: 你要买么
<iMadper> adam8157: 不, 我发了钱, 先买m10
<imtxc> iMadper: 还烧啊
<adam8157> iMadper: ... 土壕
<iMadper> huntxu: 看出来了
<iMadper> imtxc: 不烧了呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 退烧装备.
<iMadper> adam8157: 没你土壕.
<imtxc> iMadper: M10不上不下的很尴尬。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 扯淡.
<imtxc> D50算了。。。
<ikk-> Xephyr :1 -ac -br -noreset -screen 1024x720 &
<iMadper> imtxc: 口袋没那么大
<ikk-> DISPLAY=:1.0 subtle
<imtxc> .......
<ikk-> 不错
<imtxc> iMadper: 换衣服
<iMadper> imtxc: 那东西, 只能在家听
<imtxc> iMadper: 换包
<iMadper> imtxc: 在家, 我用箱子了
<iMadper> imtxc: 90块的小箱子, 已经超过我的想象了.
<imtxc> iMadper: 又是性价比之王么
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道. 不过我觉得很值了.
<iMadper> imtxc: jbl duet
<imtxc> 不看箱子
<iMadper> imtxc: 90软妹币哦
<imtxc> 现在戴上耳塞就瞌睡。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 现在多好的耳塞跟我这里就成睡眠塞了。。
<iMadper> weizhao: 点tools, 点 join chat
<iMadper> imtxc: 睡眠塞, um1绝对无敌. 干净, 清淡. 而且!!!! 佩戴舒适, 随便翻身!!!
<imtxc> 。。
<sjd_zeus> google就是个大骗子
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的意思是，我需要一个不会导致我犯困的塞子
<huntxu> ikk-: 1024x720，屏幕这么小
<imtxc> 我是被睡眠的
 * imtxc 上句大家不要想歪
 * imtxc momo palomino|working
<imtxc> iMadper: 跟那个1100 的 nook 比起来， 849的 kpw 很鸡肋啊
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 够用就成呀
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 早知道我的k4 出你了
 * palomino|working momo imtxc 
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 呵呵，我刚拿到kb
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 我想要有灯的
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 要灯干嘛，晚上躲被窝里面看？
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 你晚上不看书的话就没有问题
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 我躺着看啊，晚上光线不够
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 还是开灯看书比较好，单用看书灯的话，眼睛不好
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 眼睛就不提了
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 我的眼睛是初中的时候看书弄坏的，那时候没有电脑 没有平板
<iMadper> imtxc: 火花塞
<iMadper> imtxc: 确实. 你要用500的价格来比. 因为 nook也是要海淘的
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个你需要啊，适合治疗你的 AD
<iMadper> imtxc: 需要啥?
<imtxc> iMadper: 火花塞
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 我也是600度的近视眼
<iMadper> imtxc: koss SPARK PLUG
<imtxc> 我看 kindle 的广告都是单手拿，是我的手不对么。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 火花塞  <===>  koss sp  懂?!
<imtxc> iMadper: 才懂。。。
<sjd_zeus> k5 可以刷kp的固件不？
<imtxc> adam8157: roylez sjd_zeus 乃的kindle可以跟广告里面那样单手拿么，那样根本拿不住啊
 * adam8157 等下一代大墨水瓶kindle
<ikk-> huntxu: 调试用的屏幕
<adam8157> imtxc: 娘炮当然拿不住
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 我单手拿没问题呀
<imtxc> adam8157: sjd_zeus 躺着也能拿住？
<ikk-> huntxu: 万一蹦了，也是蹦调试屏幕
<imtxc> 就用广告里面的那种手法
<adam8157> imtxc: 倒着都可以...
<iMadper> adam8157: 贵死肯定
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 只要能拿住，站着躺着有啥区别呀
<imtxc> 机
<sjd_zeus> 不想刷多看
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 那就是我的手结构有问题
<williangliao> ..
<adam8157> iMadper: 8寸左右就好了
<sjd_zeus> 刷了多看的话是不是就自动整理目录了呢
<iMadper> adam8157: pad万岁.
<iMadper> adam8157: kindle, 只能看小说.
<adam8157> iMadper: 我要墨水屏
<ikk-> iMadper: subtle 不能用，已经蹦了 core dump
<ikk-> Gdk:ERROR:/build/buildd/gtk+3.0-3.6.2/./gdk/x11/gdkwindow-x11.c:4501:create_moveresize_window: assertion failed: (mv_resize->moveresize_emulation_window == NULL)
<ikk-> <ERROR> Memory has been freed. Expected?
<ikk-> Aborted (core dumped)
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: adam8157 http://imagebin.org/260767 这样 你确定你能？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 墨水瓶？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 莫水平？
<iMadper> imtxc: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.KppcUB&id=15481785739
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 高斯/KOSS pathfinder探路者火花塞升级极品低音正品行货包邮送礼-tmall.com天猫
<adam8157> iMadper: 轻轻松松
<iMadper> adam8157: 好吧...
<adam8157> imtxc: ^^
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 屏嘞
<iMadper> adam8157: 我考虑改个名字...
<imtxc> adam8157: 我是说躺着
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 你说你这样拿不住？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: ...
<adam8157> imtxc: 我抓皮套的
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 坐着我也能
<ikk-> ntr...
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我单位电脑的屁精忘了下
 * NiuTouRen hi every one. nice to meet you all! this is my new nick! 
<sjd_zeus> imtxc:这玩意本身就轻，随便一捏就成了
<imtxc> 炮娘才用套。。。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 放假去哪？
<adam8157> imtxc: 屏幕脆啊渣渣
<imtxc> adam8157: 哦 你背包里面啊？
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 套套能保护个P屏幕呀
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 明天心情好的话就去个party, 后头羽毛球, 大后天去吃狗肉
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 硬的
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 就那个图  你试试
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 小case呀
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 尝试下带皮狗肉，很不错。
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 躺下来的时候 大拇指是在下面
 * NiuTouRen 想买 wp8
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 我感觉除非用力能够捏爆屏幕，不然是拿不住的
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 我拿的时候，大拇指在home键旁边
 * NiuTouRen 或者, firefoxOS
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 那不跟没说一样
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 我就说的图里那样
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 啥。你用pidgin? 重来不关机？ lol
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 为啥非那样，怎么好拿就怎么样呀
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 拿中间谁都可以，。。。
<weizhao> 中文屏道这里最热闹了？
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 我看广告里面所有人都那么拿的  我拿不住 就问问
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 好久不见啊
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪啪
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 哦
<NiuTouRen> weizhao: 堆.
<NiuTouRen> weizhao: 对
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 我比较不喜欢kb的翻页键，不是按的是掰的
<huntxu> adam8157: 你那kpw，国内帐号和美国帐号能换着用么
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: finch
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: ？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: ...
<weizhao> 这里是纯水区， 怎么@到人
<adam8157> huntxu: 我是kt, kpw美行和国行都可以切
<imtxc> @ weizhao
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: finch多难受嘛。
<weizhao> imtxc test
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: kb的翻页键不是向中间挤的，是向下掰的
 * NiuTouRen 微薄上多了吧....
<weizhao> imtxc: test
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我不觉得
<imtxc> ^k^: 有人  test 你丫相应一下
<imtxc> weizhao: 好， 14 点
<huntxu> adam8157: kt是啥
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 微薄用户心怀天下啊
<adam8157> huntxu: kindle touch啊
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: IT人才，应该用bitlbee。
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: http://www.mydogear.com/articles/51b2ca57a97dca3d3979e9e3
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 瞎扯 · 如何正确地吐槽
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 给你推荐狗耳朵
<huntxu> adam8157: 噢
<huntxu> adam8157: 忘了。。。那kpw行不
<huntxu> adam8157: 考虑日淘
<adam8157> huntxu: 美行和国行可以, 日行不确定
<NiuTouRen> huntxu: 可以.
<adam8157> Guest91470: ...
<NiuTouRen> huntxu: 但是, 你现在淘不回来.
<NiuTouRen> Guest91470: .... 早, hamo君
<huntxu> NiuTouRen: 为毛
<huntxu> NiuTouRen: 都怪你
<NiuTouRen> huntxu: 怪我干嘛?!
<huntxu> Guest91470: 你这么容易暴露了
<huntxu> NiuTouRen: 你告诉我日淘便宜啊 =.=
<NiuTouRen> huntxu: 就是, 国行出来之后, 买日航, 人家不愿意卖给你了
<NiuTouRen> huntxu: 明白了?~
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 现在日行不能淘了？
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 碰运气了, 有时候会被坎单
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 国行发布之前, 都不会的
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 之前也有过
<NiuTouRen> huntxu: 推荐你: NOOK HD+
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 之前很少吧?
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 之前有段时间，国内IP直接不能下单
<adam8157> 北京海关查得紧, 被扣了, 虽然关税很便宜, 但是跑一趟望京....
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: bitlbee之前显示群稍稍有点麻烦，不过我也配了的
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 恩, 那个是有, 然后发现直接没人买了. 于是又开放了
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 意思是基本上全给国人买走了吧。。。 我看那些转运网站上面kindle一直是第一。。。
<hamo_> huntxu: 别闹，我调bot呢
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 就是.
<imtxc> hamo_: 亲爱的，今天早上还有人宣传你的励志故事呢
<huntxu> NiuTouRen: 那就是现在只能买国行么
<huntxu> NiuTouRen: 可以换着用两边的帐号吧？
<NiuTouRen> huntxu: 你可以去下单, 看看会不会被砍
<NiuTouRen> huntxu: 可以啊呀
<huntxu> NiuTouRen: 麻烦，宁愿多给200.。。
<hamo_> imtxc: 啥？
<NiuTouRen> huntxu: 给我
<adam8157> Guest91470: 渣渣
<huntxu> NiuTouRen: 滚
<ircNTR> 渣渣
<NiuTouRen> ircNTR: 你ntr个毛?!
<NiuTouRen> ircNTR: 你看上个有妹子的汉子?
<NiuTouRen> ircNTR: 那你直接过去说, 你介意有两个女朋友吗? 他直接同意的...
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 偷人还偷出版权了
<hamo_> NiuTouRen: niutouren? 你明明是大象嘛，怎么成牛了？
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 啥版权?
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 你还不让人妹子也偷啊
<NiuTouRen> hamo_: 啥?
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 让呀, 我这不帮她出主意呢吗?
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 好吧
<NiuTouRen> hamo_: 你是来让我t的嘛?
<hamo_> NiuTouRen: 好的不学...
<NiuTouRen> hamo_: 啥?
<sjd_zeus> kb不刷多看 中文支持也很好呀
<hamo_> NiuTouRen: 某人好的东西你不学（虽然不多），这些乱踢人，加+o什么的你都学会了
<hamo_> adam8157: ^^^
<adam8157> hamo_: 就是
<NiuTouRen> hamo_: +o怎么了?
 * NiuTouRen 我擦, 来一对夫唱妇随的!!!
<adam8157> NiuTouRen: hamo_: 明天有party, 有吃有喝有玩儿有妹子, 但是都不熟, 在纠结去不去
<NiuTouRen> casparant: ^^ caspar, 一起来?
<hamo_> adam8157: 有妹子玩没？
<adam8157> hamo_: ...
<imtxc> hamo_: 吃醋了？
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 字体一定要换的
 * casparant 什么情况？
 * hamo_ 我嚓...这么久过去了这里还这么gaoji....
<adam8157> 这都什么和什么
<NiuTouRen> casparant: 情况不明, 现在已知的是: adam8157 邀请 hamo_ 过去gaoji. 然后 hamo_ 担心那里有别的女生, 所以吃醋了... 剩下的还不明白.
<adam8157> NiuTouRen: 滚, 老子说我自己
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: lol~
 * casparant 贵圈(juan)真乱
 * hamo_ 乃们太和(gao)谐(ji)了...
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 他都说了在纠结，是说明还是很在乎 hamo_ 的
<adam8157> imtxc: fuck off
<casparant> adam8157: 阿蛋不要害羞
<casparant> 对了，在场有RH网络组的孩子么。。。帮我查个bug - -
<NiuTouRen> casparant: 今天下雨, 多数都没来. ==>  monson
<adam8157> NiuTouRen: phd搞网络?
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: 有阵子是呀
<adam8157> NiuTouRen: 毛
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: netconsole!
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: kindle系统怎么换字体，要先root?
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: .
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 换线衬字体
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 我没换字体，看mobi的中文书也没问题呀
 * yunfan 蛤魔重出江湖 基民抱头鼠窜
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 换了你就知道了
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 换啥字体呢
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 方正报宋之类的
<yunfan> grub2的启动iso功能是不是要 hybrid iso?
 * adam8157 唉 又要科普实模式和保护地址 cc yunfan 
<yunfan> adam8157: 这跟我有什么关系？？
<adam8157> yunfan: 要不会变地址的iso, 或者能重新加载的iso, 和hybrid毛关系没有
<adam8157> yunfan: 而且那个鬼功能根本也不是启动iso
<yunfan> adam8157: 什么叫不会变地址的iso iso难道还会变地址?
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 或者刷多看，多看里面有写很不错的杂志
<adam8157> yunfan: 详情查阅syslinux的文档, memdisk iso
<yunfan> adam8157: 没办法 #minix的人告诉我用grub2载入iso
<adam8157> yunfan: 载入, 不是启动
<yunfan> memdisk 是grub1的吧
<adam8157> yunfan: 我说的是syslinux的
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 不root能不能换字体呢
<yunfan> adam8157: 到时候再说 邮件列表的人更过分 叫我在机器上用qemu启动那个iso 并且把hda指定为硬件硬盘
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 不能
<adam8157> imtxc: 别扯
<yunfan> 虽然我的win7是这么安装的 但是当时那是两块物理硬盘呢
<adam8157> imtxc: kindle touch就可以
 * NiuTouRen 万分不解, 为啥 yum install @virtualization 会依赖flac?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
<adam8157> imtxc: 新固件支持外部字体
<imtxc> adam8157: o o o 我错了 cc sjd_zeus
<yunfan> adam8157: kindle的原生系统现在支持文件夹不
<NiuTouRen> huntxu: 糊涂徐, 又发现rpm的神奇依赖. 虚拟化的包, 依赖flac...
<adam8157> NiuTouRen: 类似jit跑forgien arch咯
<sjd_zeus> yunfan: 支持
<imtxc> adam8157: 固件自动升级之后呢/
<NiuTouRen> adam
<adam8157> yunfan: 不知道
<yunfan> sjd_zeus: 终于支持了啊
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: flac, 不是那个格式吗?
<yunfan> adam8157: 说明你平时不用 还忽悠imtxc
<adam8157> imtxc: 我用的原生, 支持
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 可以自己建立文件夹，然后将书放进去
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: 1 extra/flac 1.3.0-1 [installed]
<NiuTouRen>     Free Lossless Audio Codec
<adam8157> NiuTouRen: 哦 看花眼了
<yunfan> 我一直用多看 就是因为当初那个原生系统不支持文件夹分开
<imtxc> adam8157: 你说的是 Fonts Hack 吧
<yunfan> 全给我排列出来 有几百页 好坑
<adam8157> imtxc: 原生的功能hack个毛?
<imtxc> adam8157: 额 好吧
 * adam8157 kindle里只放20来本书, 看完删, 想看deliever
<yunfan> adam8157:碰到断网你就自求多福吧
<ircNTR> official flac suck, ffmpeg's built-in flac encoder encodes faster and compresses more
<huntxu> NiuTouRen: 习惯了就好
<yunfan> 我是尽量把书都离线下
<yunfan> 包括手机里的
<NiuTouRen> huntxu: 我记得你是搞虚拟化的, 你告诉我, qemu用flac干嘛?!
<sjd_zeus> 我一下放了3000多本书在里面
<huntxu> NiuTouRen: 音频输出吧
<NiuTouRen> huntxu: O_o
<NiuTouRen> huntxu: 一会儿我强制卸载之后, 看看还有没有声音.
<yunfan> 忽然想起来rpi也是用的 arm v6-m
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 3000+..?
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 都是什么书
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 啥都有呀
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 有中文的么
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 稍等呀
<sjd_zeus> http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=2146906133&uk=939687179
<^k^> sjd_zeus ... ⇪ Kindle_Chinese_books_Public.rar_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<sjd_zeus> 全中文的
<yunfan> 要精选一批科幻的
<sjd_zeus> 下到电脑里面自己挑选吧
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 好多书
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 有目录么，截图给我看看
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 稍等哦
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 谢谢
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 一个doc文件怎么给你呀
<huntxu> NiuTouRen: 那现在入kpw国行还靠谱吧
<sjd_zeus> huntxu: 绝对靠谱
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: txc.yang@   gamil com
<NiuTouRen> huntxu: 这价格, 都买 nook hd+了
<NiuTouRen> huntxu: 1920 * 1200的
<ircNTR> NiuTouRen: 我改个名字你就高潮了？
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 手邮件吧
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: .
<monson> NiuTouRen, casparant enen?
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 收
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 受到了
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 搜狗输入法惹的祸
<huntxu> NiuTouRen: 不要平板。。。
<casparant> monson: 这边碰到个arp + vlan的一个bug，据说RHEL6.5会修，本来想问问有没有人知道这个bug的进展。。。一会儿跟intel那边开个会了解个情况
<huntxu> NiuTouRen: 反正短时间内它也不降价
<roylez> imtxc: 你爪爪太小
<huntxu> NiuTouRen: 早买早算。。。
<sjd_zeus> 百度网盘不能一次性转存太多的文件，郁闷了
<imtxc> roylez: 主席练得好手力啊。。
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 里面没什么值得下载的
<roylez> imtxc: 你爪子是鸡的size
<imtxc> ... roylez ...
<yunfan> roylez: 火鸡
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 来个帽子
<sjd_zeus> 那你要什么呀
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 那个目录里面，想看的我都看过了，不想看的 就没必要下了。。。
<sjd_zeus> http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?spm=0.0.0.0.MA0cat&shareid=122492&uk=536902643#dir/path=%2F%E6%88%91%E7%9A%84%E6%96%87%E6%A1%A3%2Fkindle
<^k^> sjd_zeus ... ⇪ kindle_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<sjd_zeus> 这个你自己去看吧，没有打包
<sjd_zeus> sjd_zeus: 我准备将这个文件夹全下载下来，然后慢慢挑着看
<ircNTR> sjd_zeus: 有没有h书
<imtxc> ircNTR: 耽美有
<ircNTR> imtxc: 来本英文h书
<imtxc> ircNTR: 中文的我都看不懂
<ircNTR> imtxc: 冲绳奴隶岛
<sjd_zeus> 我的网络不够，才下了2%呢
<huntxu> NiuTouRen: 原厂皮套好贵啊。。。
<NiuTouRen> huntxu: 要套干嘛...
<huntxu> NiuTouRen: 升逼格
<NiuTouRen> huntxu: 你够高了
<huntxu> NiuTouRen: 。。。
<huntxu> NiuTouRen: 下单了
<NiuTouRen> huntxu: 国行?
<NiuTouRen> huntxu: 大头糊涂徐你好.
<huntxu> NiuTouRen: 唔
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 国行？ 壕
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 你有别的选择么
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 不买
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 没想象中那么好
<huntxu> gfrog_away: ...
<NiuTouRen> gfrog_away: +1
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 真的，6寸渣货只能看小说。但是小说这种玩意爪机一样看了。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 闪眼睛
<gfrog_away> hamo_: 黑毛儿
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 好吧。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 850呢，大土壕
<hamo_> gfrog_away: 肥基蛙...
<gfrog_away> NiuTouRen: 帽子
<monson> casparant 走了？
<NiuTouRen> monson: 开会去了
<NiuTouRen> gfrog_away: 其实吧, t了, 会有人心疼的...
<gfrog_away> NiuTouRen: 那先k adam8157 ？
<NiuTouRen> gfrog_away: 你来决定吧....
<gfrog_away> hamo_: 乃机油会心疼乃？
 * hamo_ 不理你们
 * hamo_ 哼哼
<huntxu> hamo_: 你又调皮了
 * gfrog_away 还是莫杀生了。免得 adam8157 伤心呢。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 饿了
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 来干锅牛蛙
<leemeng0x61> 我感觉我们这里很少有人写字,超过一行
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: 饿了...
<lovelylich> 有谁知道understanding linux kernel 一书中的图是用什么作的么？
<adam8157> NiuTouRen: 下饺子中
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: 你在家?
<adam8157> NiuTouRen: 当然
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: 里nay很近?
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: 下多一份, 我去蹭饭
<adam8157> ...
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: 今天下雨, 大家都去nay的食堂, 我去的时候, 就没得可吃了!
<yil> adam8157: ^^^你知道ULK书中的结构图是用什么画的么？
<yil> 唔。看来还是要纯手工+铅笔。
<NiuTouRen> yil: dia
<ikk-> dia +1
<ikk-> 这么多人被 tcp 异常
<ircNTR> http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av589648/
<sevk> ircNTR ... ⇪ 费德勒集毕生之力终于打出了一个日本初中生打出的球 - 嗶哩嗶哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili.tv
<yunfan> ikk-: 你在那里
<ikk-> yunfan: 浙江
<yunfan> ikk-: 浙大？
<ikk-> ffiliated > JOIN  #ubuntu-cn
<ikk-> _ unaffiliated > QUIT  :Ping timeout: 276 seconds
<ikk-> liated > QUIT  :Ping timeout: 276 seconds
<ikk-> ng 上海市联通 > QUIT  :Ping timeout: 276 seconds 广东省广州市视讯宽带 > QUIT  :Ping timeout: 276 second
<ikk-> 北京市铁通 > QUIT  :Ping timeout: 276 seconds
<ikk-> _ ubuntu > QUIT  :Ping timeout: 276 seconds
<ikk-> n nat > QUIT  :Ping timeout: 276 seconds
<yunfan> timeout而已 我家里那个宽带痛直接连不上 tmd
<ikk-> yunfan: 不是
<yunfan> ikk-: 那啥学校 难道是理工 杭电之类的
<ikk-> yunfan: 换铁通，便宜
<yunfan> ikk-: 莫坑爹
<ikk-> yunfan: 铁通 我在用，可以上 irc
<yunfan> ikk-: 你在浙江嘛 南北情况不同 等我以后回杭州再说
<ikk-> 没有屏蔽 6667
<ikk-> 哦
<yunfan> ikk-: 你是不是爱解放军某部队
<ikk-> yunfan: 为什么要爱
<ikk-> yunfan: 设个社会，没钱怎么爱
<ikk-> 这
<yunfan> ikk-: 我看成 为什么要受了
<ikk-> 你是不是爱解放军
<yunfan> 爱个p啊
<yunfan> 你听哪个瞎掰的
<ikk-> 我可能打错字了
<ikk-> 154455 < yunfan> ikk-: 你是不是爱解放军某部队
<ikk-> 我理解错了。。
<ikk-> 是你打错字了
<yunfan> ikk-: 确实  该死的拼音
<yunfan> 我是想说的是 你是不是在解放军某部队
<yunfan> zai 和 ai
<ikk-> yunfan: 哦，我是打工的
<yunfan> ikk-: 嘿嘿 审判
<ikk-> yunfan: 给私人老板打工，工资3900
<yunfan> ikk-: 做电焊？
<ikk-> yunfan: 有时候会焊锡电路板，有时候写代码，不一定
<yunfan> ikk-: 写代码怎么会这么少呢 何况私人老板还不交税 你忽悠我呢
<hamo_> test
<^k^> hamo_:点点点.  15:54 
<ikk-> yunfan: 可能我写的代码没有经济价值，老板没赚钱吧
 * liemehoc yunfan进入挖墙角模式
<yunfan> 我挖个毛墙角 自己都要跑路的
<Guest86832> 挖墙角模式，这是什么东东？
<yunfan> ikk-: 写啥代码 莫非是跟 kandu一样是 羊毛衫编织控制？
<gebjgd> yunfan, 很高级啊
<ikk-> yunfan: 有时写 cx51 , 有时 java ， 有时服务器管理，有时数据库操作，有时tcp server , 不一定
<gebjgd> yunfan, 有用的程序就是好程序
<yunfan> gebjgd: 据他说 机器还是德国的
<yunfan> ikk-: 那老板太黑了
<gebjgd> yunfan, 现在能有多少产品是纯德国的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 问题是那东西是jpeg转 其实可以靠自动化脚本转换啊
 * yunfan 所以后来kandu回家写操作系统去了 浙江真是奇人多啊
<ikk-> 玩玩而已，都是略懂
<gebjgd> yunfan, 好像有这个人
<gebjgd> yunfan, 深入操作系统？
<yunfan> 万千的ios android程序员就懂一个 都拿高薪呢
<ikk-> 专一是有好处的
<yunfan> ikk-: 当年我来帝都 我们的游戏客户端cpp程序员 连curl来抓取我们的http接口都不会
<yunfan> 后来是我们后端组出了个人 去给他们弄了个库 额
<ikk-> yunfan: 玩windows的，一般不知道curl
<yunfan> gebjgd: 据说是答应他妹妹的 结果成了万年坑
<yunfan> ikk-: 问题时他根本不知道http操作
<ikk-> windows 下面主要是游戏娱乐
<hamo_> test
<gorobot_hamo> test failed.
<^k^> hamo_:点点点.  16:01 
<ircNTR> windows用户表示常用的curl args都记得
<yunfan> win下也有好多牛逼程序员啊 你不能这样开脱
<yunfan> 比如 hamo_
<ikk-> 80%是娱乐
<hamo_> yunfan: 是吧
<yunfan> lin下也只有20%是不娱乐啊 其他都是装逼
<yunfan> hamo_: 是 你老最近在做啥？
<jiong> 。。。
<ikk-> 装B也是要技术的
<yunfan> 与姿态
<hamo_> ikk-: +65535
<ikk-> 。。
<gebjgd> 现在的linux发行版 没什么逼可装了吧
<eexpress> 蛤蟆？
<gebjgd> 那么简单易用
<yunfan> gebjgd: 所以大家都对当前发行版很不满意啊
<eexpress> 蛤蟆，你生崽去了？
<yunfan> zhuangbiless
<hamo_> eexpress: 哟姨姨
<gebjgd> yunfan, lfs
<ikk-> 以前的 ccsm compiz 不错，现在很久没研究了
<hamo_> eexpress: 没那部件啊
<yunfan> gebjgd: lfs不算发行版吧
 * gebjgd 继续看美剧去咯
<gebjgd> yunfan, 不算  文档
<yunfan> hamo_: 那以后生娃娃我去帮你 ：】
<eexpress> hamo_: 乐乐不是说你体外可受精嘛。
<jiong> 。
<eexpress> 好久不见蛤蟆了。
<yunfan> hamo_: 给我介绍点arm组的同仁哈
<ikk-> hamo_: 哈摸
<gebjgd> piggybox, supernatural还有第9季么？
<hamo_> yunfan: 你能生娃？那正好和乐乐一对啊
<yunfan> gebjgd: 德国有啥3d打印技术的进展不
<yunfan> hamo_: 貌似生娃也需要另一半的功能啊 你居然不能 好可怜
<gebjgd> yunfan, 不是已经有了么
<yunfan> gebjgd: 进展
<yunfan> 当前贵国最威风啊 这领域
<hamo_> yunfan: 是啊，生娃需要两部分功能啊，我只有男的这一半啊...
<gebjgd> yunfan, 不清楚
<NiuTouRen> s/男/公/g
<hamo_> yunfan: 没想到你居然连另一半都有
<hamo_> yunfan: 还是你只有另一半啊
<yunfan> hamo_: 我只有一半 要不然不是自体受精了？
<yunfan> hamo_: 你刚刚还说生娃没那部件  hoho
<yunfan> 这就吓跑了？ 没劲啊
<ikk-> 受不了
<yunfan> eexpress: 都怪你
<imtxc>  eexpress yunfan 你们把蛤蟆吓跑了
<yunfan> imtxc: 这都怪ee上来就谈什么生娃受精 把蛤魔给羞跑了
<alvin_rxg> 求姑凉！～ (刷存在感)
 * yunfan 奇怪 机器人居然也需要这个
<eexpress> 可怜的蛤蟆。估计是被蛋蛋欺负了。
 * yunfan 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你不是有越南妹么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还没上？
<eexpress> alvin_rxg: 这么有档次
<imtxc> eexpress: 越南机器妹？
<imtxc> bot 都开始求妹子了
<eexpress> imtxc: 不知，问造谣王
<imtxc> ping 造谣王
<sjd_zeus> 有必要刷多看嘛 kb
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 换了字体就不用刷了
<yunfan> 要
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 我发现有个问题就是目录不能自动整理呀
<sjd_zeus> 可以手工整理
<sjd_zeus> 多看可以自动整理目录嘛
<writeworf> 我是新人大家好
<NiuTouRen> writeworf: 你是 "新人大家好"
<writeworf> 哈哈
<writeworf> 来学习的
<eexpress> http://img08.taobaocdn.com/bao/uploaded/i8/T1OHB4XetbXXaYKpYX_113829.jpg_250x250.jpg
<NiuTouRen> eexpress: 上班呢, 你老乱发... 万一我打开的时候, 老板走过去, 多不好意思...
<alvin_rxg> 我是信任，大家好
<ikk-> 热键切换桌面
<ikk-> alt+ F1..F12
<alvin_rxg> NiuTouRen: 参考这个 http://huox.in/discussion/11282/%E6%88%91%E6%9C%89%E7%97%85-/p1
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ 我有病.. - 火星
<writeworf> 先看看网页学习下，我是手机……
 * yunfan 不看不就行了？
<eexpress> youtube都只能看一小段了？
<NiuTouRen> writeworf: 你刚还是`新人大家好`呢, 现在就成手机了. 你人工智能呀?
<CyrusYzGTt> eexpress§ 继续发
<eexpress> NiuTouRen: 你谁啊。你老板管我啥事。
<writeworf> 我是用手机登的irc
<eexpress> 叫你手贱。lol
<NiuTouRen> eexpress: 呃... ee, 你认不出我来了....
<writeworf> 还不怎么会用
<eexpress> 额
<NiuTouRen> eexpress: 提取首字母呀
<eexpress> imadper?
<eexpress> 你蛋疼不。
<imtxc>  eexpress 我去
<eexpress> imtxc: 你干嘛
<imtxc> eexpress: 我也点开了，不好意思啊。。。。
<NiuTouRen> eexpress: 最近几天, 经常有人要跟 imtxc 说话, 然后说到我那里了...
<eexpress> 你也看了？
<imtxc> 恩  不小心看了
<eexpress> NiuTouRen: 没可能啊。3字母补全
<NiuTouRen> eexpress: 总有些人, 两个字母就补全! 鄙视!
<imtxc> eexpress: 他们都是俩字母就 TAB 了
<eexpress> 恩。基本常识。
<yunfan> NiuTouRen: 你是op 你说得对
<NiuTouRen> yunfan: ? 怎么突然这么说..
<yunfan> NiuTouRen: 一直都这么说啊
<NiuTouRen> yunfan: O_o
<yunfan> 谁的拳头大谁就有理嘛
 * yunfan 这是我从这个频道学会的教训
 * liemehoc 在听Siehst Du Mich Im Licht - Lacrimosa
<NiuTouRen> yunfan: 我很少t你吧... 我都不记得...
<yunfan> NiuTouRen: 你是op 以你记的为准 我刚才是胡说的
<NiuTouRen> writeworf: 别私聊
<NiuTouRen> yunfan: ... ...
<writeworf> 为什么
<writeworf> 我试试怎么用哦
<writeworf> 有网特？
<NiuTouRen> writeworf: 记住, 永远不要跟我私聊.
<writeworf> ……
<NiuTouRen> writeworf: 会打断我的工作.
<writeworf> 好吧
<ikk-> 1字母补全反而没事
<imtxc> yunfan: 今儿怎么这么老实
<yunfan> imtxc: 因为他有帽子
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 给我个帽子玩玩吧。。。
<yunfan> 以及我在看cortex m0的文档
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: + 啊亲
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> happyaron: 还是你来吧
<imtxc> happyaron: 给加个o
<yunfan> imtxc: 你就像天朝p民 以为自己真的当家作主了  呵呵
<imtxc> yunfan: 我只是有点恩怨需要处理一下
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 小气
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 我起码给了. happyaron 都不给. 你不说他, 还说我...
<yunfan> imtxc: 不许私斗 有什么恩怨告诉op就行了 让op判断 op永远都是对的
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 那帮我 kick 了 roylez
<NiuTouRen> roylez: ^^
 * imtxc 我忘了为什么了
<NiuTouRen> roylez: 我给你个op玩玩?
 * NiuTouRen lol, 匿了...
<imtxc> 只记得有这么个需求。。。
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<imtxc> tenzu: 教授好久不见
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当千岁！
<NiuTouRen> tenzu: 疼疼~
<tenzu> imtxc: yooooooooooooo！
<tenzu> NiuTouRen: 你是？
<NiuTouRen> tenzu: 我是 牛头人!
<tenzu> NaoTanRen: s/T/C/g
<NaoTanRen> tenzu: 我是脑瘫人
<tenzu> NiuTouRen: 没听说过
 * NaoTanNiuTouRen 我是, 脑瘫牛头人!
<NaoTanNiuTouRen> NaoTanRen: 你太弱了~
 * NiuTouNaoTanRen 我是，牛头脑瘫人
<imtxc> ...................................
<tenzu> 你们何必这么作践自己。。。
<NiuTouRen> tenzu: 你取名疼猪, 也差不多嘛~
 * NaoTanRen 跟op重名是我们的荣幸
<writeworf> 囧
<tenzu> 我了个去
<cxbii> eee
<NaoTanRen> 网特worf
<writeworf> 我不是网特……
<NaoTanRen> 网通worf
<writeworf> 你怎么知道我是网通？
<MeaCulpa> liemehoc: Lacrimosa在我国很出名，来过好多次
<NaoTanRen> 哦 好的
<MeaCulpa> 还有中文网页
<NaoTanRen> MeaCulpa: 你怎么活过来了
<MeaCulpa> NaoTanRen: ...偶尔
<MeaCulpa> NaoTanRen: 要有值得活过来的话题
<NaoTanRen> MeaCulpa: 阿蛋都wfh了 tnnd
<tenzu> 我了个去，metallica真的要去上海了
<NaoTanRen> MeaCulpa: 研究下配个apu  itx平台?
<NaoTanRen> 我刚刚拒绝了个去上海的工作机会 公司内部的
<tenzu> yunfan: 为啥？
<yunfan> tenzu: 因为那边说要么去隔壁做后端 要么去上海做android
<yunfan> 我既不想留帝都 又不想转android所以就拒绝了
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> Android可以混进Google?
<MeaCulpa> 其他一无是处
<MeaCulpa> 后端挺好
<tenzu> yunfan: 上海妹子多
<MeaCulpa> 就是现在的社会看中前段，唉
<yunfan> 是啊 我都做了4年后端了 现在叫我去android 这太2了
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 多而烂
<yunfan> 还不是介绍人图那个人头费
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 走人
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 得看肯不肯花钱吧
<yunfan> tenzu: 得看老板给不给钱啊
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 不咋的
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 那看来真的是我太土了
<yunfan> 有钱干嘛不花 这不是没钱么
<tenzu> yunfan: 有钱应该去东莞，对么？
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 东莞穷人去的
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 有钱人玩一辈子，穷人才玩一晚上
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 那看来真的是我太穷了
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 东莞都是一晚上
<yunfan> tenzu: 去东莞太土了
<yunfan> 有钱去会所啊 谁去东莞找同靴啊
<tenzu> yunfan: 会所哪儿那么容易进去
<yunfan> tenzu: 所以你得有钱
<yunfan> 有钱自然帅 有钱自然能进了
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 上海一共有三个平行世界
 * tenzu 注定一辈子进不去
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 老外一个，有钱人一个，我等土人一个
 * yunfan 有钱信歩走天涯 无钱公交赶你下 tenzu
<yunfan> tenzu: 你有女学生呢
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 听说过，没体会过
<yunfan> 而且这个绝对没有人反对
<tenzu> yunfan: 女学生看不上我这样的
<yunfan> tenzu: 期待到时候看你的头条
<yunfan> tenzu: 那就要看你的了
<imtxc> yunfan: 经常有更新才是王道 tenzu ..
<liemehoc> MeaCulpa: 我国……你是哪国？
<tenzu> imtxc: 你这思路挺清晰嘛
<yunfan> imtxc: 这个倒是 你已经理解到了真谛
<imtxc> lol
 * imtxc 终于混到放假了。。
 * NiuTouRen 头条: 疼教授带十个女学生开房?
<yunfan> 这确实得头条
<yunfan> 到时候疼教授在微薄上肯定比仓老师火
<NiuTouRen> yunfan: s/女/男/
<tenzu> NiuTouRen: 然后你跳出来拿着标语：《要开房找我，放过女学生》？
<NiuTouRen> tenzu: 不, 女学生开放找我, 放过疼教授
<yunfan> 我只有一句话： 带上我
<tenzu> NiuTouRen: 呸！
<adam8157> tenzu: 口味重啊
<yunfan> 你们吃肉我喝汤 日子过得咣铛铛
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: tenzu 求带上
<tenzu> adam8157: 你。。。
<adam8157> tenzu: 注意安全
<NiuTouRen> yunfan: 我连汤都没有呀
<yunfan> s/子过/她日/
<tenzu> adam8157: 你不gone了哈
<yunfan> NiuTouRen: 你要头和尾 谁敢来争嘴？
<adam8157> tenzu: 刚在看电影
<tenzu> yunfan: 你湿性大发
<NiuTouRen> yunfan: 好饿...
<GNUdog> adam8157: 注意安全。。
<yunfan> NiuTouRen: 小时候歇后语大全看多了 这是个著名段子
<NiuTouRen> yunfan: 没看过...
<adam8157> GNUdog: 骚年好久不见啊!!!
<adam8157> GNUdog: momo
 * yunfan 啊蛋该被跺头
<GNUdog> adam8157: 哪里哪里，比起您，还是您略骚
<yunfan> NiuTouRen: 啊 你没看过啊 那我肯定是记错了 没有那本书
<NiuTouRen> yunfan: .... ....
<adam8157> GNUdog: 斗一斗
<NiuTouRen> 当世最sao的两个人, 要一决高下了?
 * yunfan op不会错 一定是我错
<GNUdog> adam8157: 请您继续sao下去吧！
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你这大早上的起这么早
<GNUdog> adam8157: 10点30了好么
<adam8157> GNUdog: +1 ? 偏那么一点搞什么时差
 * yunfan 10点30起床 一摸身边已空 到厨房才发现热好的鸡蛋汤
 * adam8157 被雨憋家里一天了, 无聊啊
<yunfan> 有人约我去望京烧烤
 * tenzu 回家了，各位白白
<GNUdog> adam8157: 夏令时
<adam8157> GNUdog: ao
<huntxu> NiuTouRen: 有去广州的，把我推去吧
<NiuTouRen> huntxu: 网易.
<GNUdog> adam8157: sao
<adam8157> yunfan: 难道是shentong?
<NiuTouRen> huntxu: 考虑去网易吧.
<adam8157> GNUdog: nnnd
<huntxu> NiuTouRen: 做SA么 =.=
<NiuTouRen> huntxu: 网易工资超级高的
<NiuTouRen> huntxu: 游戏后胎压
<huntxu> NiuTouRen: 没有帽帽高吧
<NiuTouRen> huntxu: 游戏后台呀
<yunfan> adam8157: 谁是shentong?
<NiuTouRen> huntxu: 扯淡!
<NiuTouRen> huntxu: 问问adam帽帽的工资去!
<yunfan> 是在另外频道的 #linuxcn
<huntxu> NiuTouRen: 游戏后台倒是可以考虑
<GNUdog> 那是相当的不高
<GNUdog> adam8157: 对吧，sao年
<huntxu> NiuTouRen: 难道比你当年想象中低？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 瞎说什么实话
<NiuTouRen> huntxu: 堆!
<NiuTouRen> huntxu: 对!
<yunfan> NiuTouRen: 网易游戏绝对去 不去以后别跟我说话
<NiuTouRen> yunfan: 不是我, 是 huntxu
<GNUdog> adam8157: 我又没说低 -.-
<yunfan> NiuTouRen: 他不去 你以后别跟我说话
<adam8157> GNUdog: NiuTouRen huntxu 我刚来帝都的时候没见识啊, 后来才明白了
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: 哼哼!
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: 弱爆蛋!@
<huntxu> NiuTouRen: 额，你记得之前你跟我大概说过想象中的不？
<GNUdog> 其实就是不高而已。。
<huntxu> NiuTouRen: 竟然满足不了你？
<NiuTouRen> huntxu: 记得.
<GNUdog> adam8157: 然后呢？
<NiuTouRen> huntxu: 恩!
<huntxu> NiuTouRen: 好吧你赢了。。。
<adam8157> NiuTouRen: 哥在四川是车间工嘞, RH工资好高的
<yunfan> huntxu: 网易游戏一年18个月吧？
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: ... ...
<adam8157> NiuTouRen: 真话
<adam8157> GNUdog: 然后就认了呗. 当然再然后就闪了...
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: 恩, 我知道.
<huntxu> yunfan: 那要有门路能进去啊。。。
<yunfan> adam8157: 现在还不是进火坑
<huntxu> yunfan: 像我这种啥都不会的。。。
<yunfan> huntxu: 要啥门路 难道要大队给你开介绍信？
<huntxu> adam8157: 说真的，初始经历我们还差不多哈哈
<yunfan> huntxu: 万千啥都不会的当了领导呢
<adam8157> huntxu: 我在车间实习过半年, 你也有? 我打螺丝装箱子焊锡绝对比你强啊!
<huntxu> adam8157: 我说低工资的境遇
<yunfan> adam8157: 吓 忽悠 我问你装机的事你都说不知道
<adam8157> yunfan: 我又不是装电脑...
<adam8157> yunfan: 光模嘞
<yunfan> adam8157: 所以你是忽悠的
<GNUdog> yunfan: 你应该问sao年如何组装 iPhone
<GNUdog> 成都富士康不是白待的
<GNUdog> adam8157: 对吧？
<yunfan> 额 脸蛋是跳楼时候砸的灭？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 没装过那么高级的
 * yunfan 难怪啊蛋脾气好 原来是富士康干过 而且活着出来了
<adam8157> yunfan: 是个别的国企...
 * yunfan 难怪啊蛋脾气好 原来是个别的国企干过 而且活着出来了
<yunfan> 行了 把人约到我这附近来吃bbq了
 * adam8157 纠结啊, 明天去不去去不去去不去
<yunfan> ['去','不去'][random.randint(0,1)]
<adam8157> yunfan: roll出来个去...
<adam8157> yunfan: 前三次都是去, 天意啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 那三把不算 再丢三次
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: yunfan: 通过我的大脑神经元的随机运算得出，三个“不去”
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 我很欣赏你这种随机应变的能力
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 麻烦你再帮啊蛋随机运算三个“不去”
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 大脑运算超负荷，需要个妹子来解压
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 找个妹子来跺么
<alvin_rxg> 哚哚哚哚哚哚哚哚哚
<suiang_> suiang_ 你是谁？
<suiang_> ...
<liemehoc> 有没有通过webrtc直接识别二维码的网站
<liemehoc> 或者在linux下读qr码的
<suiang> 不清楚 不明白 不晓得
<abinex> 氮腾
<abinex> 抓机的外屏裂了
<abinex> 现在买神马智能爪机比较合适呢
<abinex> imtxc: 给哥一个建议吧
<abinex> imtxc: 以后不找你饺子的麻烦了
<abinex> roylez 早
<abinex> gebjgd: 在啊
<abinex> 哥
<roylez_> abinex: 早
<abinex> roylez 刚起床
<abinex> 睡了一天
<roylez_> abinex: ...
<abinex> 醒来发现手机给屁股压坏了
<abinex> 屏幕裂缝了
<abinex> 触摸屏失灵
<abinex> 各种桑新
<roylez_> abinex: 你练了神马少林绝技？
<abinex> roylez 睡罗汉
<abinex> 手机放在床上啊
<roylez_> abinex: 铁裆功？
<abinex> roylez 表提了
<roylez_> abinex: 可以换新手机了，开心点
<abinex> 快给个建议
<abinex> 买神马
<abinex> 不买街机
<abinex> 不买按着
<abinex> 诺基亚有啥机子推荐
<roylez_> abinex: ......
<roylez_> abinex: N9
<abinex> 额
<uanal> q10吧，不惧铁菊花
<abinex> 这个多少大洋
<abinex> Q10是黑莓的吧
<roylez_> abinex: N9现在2000不到应该能拿到吧
<Pudge> Z10
<uanal> 是啊
<abinex> 黑妹手机
<abinex> 好多人跟我说买水果街机
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 氮腾
<roylez_> abinex: 我觉得也应该买水果
<uanal> 那还不如小霸王
<abinex> 那个连图片都不能用蓝牙发出去
<roylez_> abinex: android的还是有各种折腾
<abinex> 嗯，不考虑买俺卓了
<abinex> 话说安卓垃圾应用多
<abinex> 木马病毒一个比一个厉害
<roylez_> abinex: 应用多，垃圾肯定就多
<roylez_> abinex: 我不怎么在装应用，没见过木马
<abinex> 主要没心情折腾这些
<abinex> roylez刚出一款号称最厉害的安卓木马
<abinex> 利用安卓未知的漏洞获得管理员权限
<uanal> 那个新闻啊，卡巴斯基......
<abinex> 能在安卓系统里面自由出入
<abinex> LOL
<roylez_> abinex: java的，洞无数的，没办法的
<abinex> 嗯
<abinex> roylez 等11号
<abinex> 看下水果的发布会
<abinex> 过后再买
<uanal> 那是刷版本号吧．．．．
<abinex> 还有两天
<abinex> 水果就要发布ios7了
<abinex> 看看
<abinex> 要买水果还是鱼
<uanal> ios X10.8..sailfish Beta1000000.00
<uanal> android 38.3838
<uanal> wp vista
<abinex> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.1000774.10.cF5pHb&id=25004584176
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ BlackBerry/黑莓 q10 bb10 Q10 加版 英版无锁 黑色白色 国内现货-淘宝网
<abinex> Q10看样子不错地说
<uanal> 总觉得palm和莓应该反过来，RIM就死在95xx上挺好....
<abinex> 额
<abinex> 买Q10还是Z10?
<uanal> 开玩笑的，都别买
<gebjgd> 还买黑莓
<gebjgd> abinex, 弟  在呢
<uanal> 用不着bbm，要它留收藏么．．．．
<abinex> 额
<abinex> gebjgd: 哥
<abinex> 你说买啥比较好
<abinex> 给个建议
<abinex> 水果太多人用了
<abinex> 成街机了
<gebjgd> abinex, 1920x1080的android手机
<abinex> 黑莓Z10很少人用
<gebjgd> abinex, 肾5机不能买
<abinex> 嗯
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 拿着Z10应该没人跟我撞机了
<abinex> gebjgd: 哪个有1080P的安卓手机了？
<uanal> 多了去了
<abinex> 在淘宝上看的眼花了
<gebjgd> abinex, 多了去了  国内最便宜的999
<gebjgd> abinex, 好一点的1500
<abinex> 嗯
<abinex> gebjgd: 你用的啥手机
<abinex> 干脆买个和你一样的算了
<abinex> 说吧
<abinex> 你用的啥
<abinex> N4？
<abinex> LG 和google生的N4
<abinex> ？
<uanal> 基！！！= =
<abinex> uanal: 额
<abinex> 啥
<abinex> 小皮还
<gebjgd> abinex, htc dz 和 chacha
<gebjgd> abinex, 你去买吧  我准备买htc one
<abinex> 嗯
<abinex> HTC ONe
<abinex> 我去看看
<abinex> 3.8K
<liemehoc> hp veer
<gebjgd> abinex 国内还便宜呢
<abinex> 额
<abinex> 据说还有双卡版本
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> HTC One还可以
<abinex> 只是用的安卓
<abinex> 这个系统有点不爽
<gebjgd> abinex 什么叫不爽 什么系统更爽？
<abinex> Ubuntu和旗鱼之类的
<abinex> LOL
<gebjgd> abinex 你是傻吧
<jusss> 没有bootloader可以启动Linux吗？
<abinex> gebjgd: 你不知道现在安卓已经是烂大街了
<gebjgd> abinex  我知道ubuntu也烂
<abinex> gebjgd: 杂牌的山猪爪就都是安卓的
<gebjgd> abinex 那是民族的希望
<jusss> roylez_: 没有bootloader可以启动系统吗？
<abinex> gebjgd: 至少Ubuntu还算使新出的
<abinex> jusss: 肯定不可以
<abinex> LOL
<gebjgd> abinex 你买了htc 随便上ubuntu
<abinex> 嗯
<abinex> gebjgd: 刷啊
<abinex> 不折腾
<jusss> abinex: 好像可以用软盘启动内核在没有bootloader的情况下，早期Linux
<abinex> 肯定没有
<abinex> jusss: 除非你用那个minix
<uanal> 等moto炸弹X吧．．．
<abinex> linus刚写出的那个原型内核
<jusss> abinex: abinex booting a kernel directly from a floppy without the assistance of a bootloader such as LILO,is no longer supported
<abinex> 额
<abinex> jusss: 你慢慢研究
<abinex> 我在看手机介绍
<abinex> gebjgd: 那个Htc ONE
<abinex> 不错
<jusss> abinex: vmlinux和kernel是啥关系
<abinex> 不知道这里的手机电有没有卖
<abinex> jusss: 汗啊
<jusss> abinex: 我是真的不懂，
<jusss> abinex: 说下吧
<abinex> 我对内核更是不懂
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> jusss: 我只是水军大统领
<jusss> abinex: 那个kernel image是initrd.img吗？
<jiero> 黑啊
<abinex> jusss: 找本内核方面的书啃一下
<abinex> jiero: 白啊
<jiero> abinex: 好麻烦
<abinex> jiero: 晒太阳回来了？
<abinex> 晒黑了吧？
<abinex> iMadper: momo
<jiero> 没
<feiyin> ?
<abinex> NiuTouRen: 牛头 momo
<abinex> jiero: 那干嘛喊黑啊
<abinex> ？
<uanal> NTR !! @_@
<jiero> abinex: 天黑
<abinex> jiero: 我们现在在西半球
<jusss> NiuTouRen: 没有bootloader可以启动内核吗
<NiuTouRen> jusss: ... 那谁来启动内核?
<jusss> NiuTouRen: 软盘，U盘
<NiuTouRen> jusss: 软盘/u盘, 只是个存储设备. 里面要是有东西可以引导内核, 那不还是bootloader吗?!
<jusss> NiuTouRen: 哦
<jusss> NiuTouRen: 我看到这么一句话，才想问的，booting a kernel directly from a floppy without the assistance of a bootloader such as LILO, is no longer supported
<NiuTouRen> jusss: 没上下文.
<NiuTouRen> jusss: 介绍啥的文章给的?
<jusss> NiuTouRen: linux kernel的readme
<abinex> gebjgd: 有人吐草了：HTC One 手机的几点问题:wifi信号接收很差，六米开外灰色，跟路由器无关。耗电快，反应慢触控迟钝。外壳缝隙确实蛮大的，边缘金属容易凹坑入手几天就有
<NiuTouRen> jusss: 不知道了.
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 那英文的意思是说…… 逗号前面的一串废话 is no nolger supported
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 那就是以前支持过喽
<alvin_rxg> yo
<Huahua> 各位端午好
<Huahua> ee 居然在
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我可以在u盘装个Bootloader然后去引导内核吗，用啥bootloader
<Huahua> jusss:  grub2 也开心
<sidgwick1> xfce面板里声音控制老是打开xfce4-mixer，怎么让它打开上下拉动那个小条条？
<Huahua> jusss:  grub2 也可以
<jusss> Huahua: 哦
<sidgwick1> 跟WIN下一样的上下拉动那样的。
<yanqian> 大家好，问下有没有人见过命令结尾带个加号（+）的？
<dreamdreamdream> 请问下 我是新接触这个系统  很多东西用不 来阿  比如支付宝下载了就安装不了 说什么含有无效符号一类的  买火车票也买不了 说网站不受信任。。我该怎么办
<Huahua> sidgwick1: 可以用 gnome-sound-applet 代替
<yanqian> 这个加号会是什么意思呢？感觉既不是选项，也不是参数
<alvin_rxg> jusss: grub* lilo syslinux ntldr
<sidgwick1> 哦， 我是一下啊。。。
<Huahua> sidgwick1: 这个会在系统托盘添加一个喇叭图标
<sidgwick1> 我的debian，没这个包。。。
<Huahua> dreamdreamdream: 用淘宝旅游来买火车票
<sidgwick1> xfce4
<dreamdreamdream> 有木有人能帮下阿
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我有个efi的主板，现在很纠结怎么装系统
<Huahua> sidgwick1: 包名 gnome-control-center
<dreamdreamdream> 可是我安装不了支付宝呢
<sidgwick1> 不好意思，再试一下。
<alvin_rxg> .. ..
<uanal> dreamdreamdream: 你真的不是来消遣的吧．．．．
<dreamdreamdream> 我是火狐的浏览器
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 搜了一些文章，都是讲怎么用efi shell装linux的，
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 要不就是怎么用efi shell启动linux的
<dreamdreamdream> 什么意思？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 没找到怎么装linux用efi
<uanal> win被咔嚓掉了？
<Huahua> dreamdreamdream: 我用 chrome 的支付宝插件
<gebjgd> abinex 估计买的是亚洲版
<Huahua> dreamdreamdream: 不过你大概可以看看 http://linuxtoy.org/archives/alipay-work-with-chrome.html
<dreamdreamdream> 我新买的电脑自带的是这个系统  不是很会用
<^k^> Huahua ⇪ t: 支付宝与Chrome合作 — LinuxTOY
<abinex> gebjgd: 额
<gebjgd> abinex 同样的手机亚洲版都是次的
<dreamdreamdream> 是要下载新的浏览器吗
<uanal> 12306只能virtualbox用了
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 可以不在硬盘上装bootloader,然后把Bootloader装u盘上来启动内核吗？
<uanal> 好奇，是什么型号啊？dell?
<alvin_rxg> 工信部不是说，新电脑必须得装『可用』的系统嘛？
<abinex> 买美版v
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 可以
<dreamdreamdream> 我买的Thinkpad的。。
<abinex> JU
<abinex> jusss:
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我的efi主板也可以这样吗？
<abinex> jusss: 你没说清楚
<abinex> LOL
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 可以
<abinex> 那个是可以的
<lucky_> jusss: 你上次和我说那个客户端叫什么名字的？我又换手机了
<Huahua> dreamdreamdream: 打开终端，执行
<Huahua> wget https://download.alipay.com/alipaysc/linux/aliedit/1.0.3.20/aliedit.tar.gz
<Huahua> tar xvf aliedit.tar.gz
<Huahua> sh aliedit.sh
<jusss> lucky_: andchat
<Huahua> dreamdreamdream: 然后默认的 firefox 也能支付宝
<gebjgd> lucky_ androirc
<jusss> lucky_: www.andchat.net
<alvin_rxg> Title: AndChat.net - IRC Client for Android (@ andchat.net)
<dreamdreamdream> 我进入支付宝页面它是支持下载的  但是下载安装遇到问题  说含有无效字符  当前编辑语系啥的
<uanal> 控件不是带提示的吗？？＝＝
<gebjgd> lucky_ 正在用
<Huahua> dreamdreamdream: 先用我贴的这个
<lucky_> gebjgd: 不习惯那个
<gebjgd> lucky_ 有什么不习惯的
<lucky_> jusss: 3q
<dreamdreamdream> 哦 好的
<dreamdreamdream> 谢谢
<sidgwick1> huahua，依赖关系太复杂了，装200M的东西呢。。。。有没有简单点的法子？？
<Huahua> dreamdreamdream: 按一下 win 键，再敲 term 回车
<Huahua> sidgwick1: 200m 又不大哇，反正以后也要装 gnome 软件的
<uanal> 话说联想预装的都是LTS吗？？
<dreamdreamdream> 我打开你贴的那个  还是不行
<sidgwick1> 装了一部分了，觉得够用了。。。
<gebjgd> uanal dos
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你在efi主板上装过系统吗？
<Huahua> dreamdreamdream: 执行无误的话，重启 firefox 打开支付宝
<jiero> .
 * NiuTouRen 主板有efi模式, 从不打开
<uanal> 别人都说了是u啊．．．．
<Huahua> dreamdreamdream: 再不行的话，就先凑合 m.alipay.com
<jiero> 什么呢
<alvin_rxg> Title: 手机支付宝 (@ alipay.com)
<jusss> NiuTouRen: 我那有efi模式，但是却没有关闭选项
<NiuTouRen> 支付宝还要用手机的?
<dreamdreamdream> win键是哪个键？
<jiero> 支付宝
<Huahua> dreamdreamdream: 或者在手机安装支付宝
<NiuTouRen> jusss: ... 渣渣...
<jiero> dreamdreamdream: 就是 super
<uanal> mod
<NiuTouRen> dreamdreamdream: win键, super.
<Huahua> dreamdreamdream: 键盘左下角，画着窗口的
<NiuTouRen> uanal: 不. 不叫mod
<jusss> mod4?
<NiuTouRen> dreamdreamdream: 俗称, windows 徽标键
<uanal> ^ ^开玩笑
<NiuTouRen> jusss: 对.
<NiuTouRen> uanal: mod4是对的
<uanal> awesome用傻了
<uanal> 我
<dreamdreamdream> 输入什么来着  我找不到了。。
<NiuTouRen> lucky_: 好久不见, 少年
<Pudge> jusss: 。。。
<lucky_> NiuTouRen: 我们见过吗？
<NiuTouRen> lucky_: imadper
<dreamdreamdream> 还在吗？？
 * NiuTouRen 又一个认不出我来的...
<lucky_> jusss: http://imagebin.org/260796这个是什么情况？
<lucky_> NiuTouRen: 你改名字啦？
<jusss> Pudge: 我现在换了个想法，既然解决不了efi启动问题，就干脆从u盘启动内核
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 不是脑瘫儿么
<uanal> NTR就是容易闹误会．．．．
<Pudge> jusss: ä½ 
<NiuTouRen> lucky_: 提取拼音首字母
<Pudge> jusss: ma
<Pudge> jusss: 弊
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 脑瘫人, 不是脑瘫儿
<lucky_> NiuTouRen: Soga
<jiero> 大家好，今天吃了6个粽子，够多了。
 * jiero 可以睡了。
<NiuTouRen> jusss: 从u盘启动内核? 何苦...
<jiero> 大家明天见
<Pudge> jusss: 明明能启动到win7,还要u盘启动干嘛
<lucky_> NiuTouRen: 我现在还在思考要不要和她做朋友呢
<jusss> lucky_: 官网上有Beta版
<NiuTouRen> lucky_: 随你.
<MAONOOOOBO> ...........好无聊的群
<NiuTouRen> jusss: lucky_ 刚刚失恋, 是你求爱的好时候
<uanal> dreamdreamdream: 你按住win看一下先
<jusss> lucky_: 不需要从market下载，或许你的机子没注册google帐号
<NiuTouRen> lucky_: 那就用豌豆夹, 不怕 cc jusss
<jusss> lucky_: 我给找下官网那个beta版
<dreamdreamdream> 出来一个窗口
<lucky_> NiuTouRen: 你成功了？
<dreamdreamdream> 然后呢
<jusss> lucky_: http://www.andchat.net/latest.apk
<NiuTouRen> lucky_: 我是准备长期作战的, 现在才哪儿到哪儿
<NiuTouRen> lucky_: 我不具备地利.
<jusss> lucky_: latest version
<NiuTouRen> lucky_: 哦, 现在时机也不对.
<jusss> lucky_: 你试试，应该能下
<Pudge> uanal: 这id好亮
<uanal> ＊＿＊表黑我
<lucky_> jusss: 下载好了
<dreamdreamdream> 你们是在聊天还是在讨论问题
<jusss> lucky_: 嗯
<jusss> dreamdreamdream: 聊天
<lucky_> NiuTouRen: 我拉不下来脸和她做朋友
<uanal> 我在学毛选！！
<jusss> dreamdreamdream: #ubuntu-cn ->聊天频道
<NiuTouRen> lucky_: 这有啥的.
<Pudge> uanal: 骗鬼呢，你的id深深的出卖了你
<dreamdreamdream> 按win之后要干嘛呀
<NiuTouRen> lucky_: 除非你不喜欢她了.
<NiuTouRen> lucky_: 你对他还有幻想?
<dreamdreamdream> 你们每天上这聊天？
<uanal> 山炮才来呢，
<dreamdreamdream> 啊  大神们先帮我解决下问题撒
<NiuTouRen> uanal: 谁是山炮?
<liemehoc> uanal: u....anal?
<NiuTouRen> dreamdreamdream: 啥问题?
<lucky_> NiuTouRen: 没有幻想了，怕他会怀疑我，那样做朋友不是很尴尬么
<dreamdreamdream> 我电脑到现在都用不来
<dreamdreamdream> 我还没弄好呢
<dreamdreamdream> 支付宝安装
<NiuTouRen> lucky_: 你管那么多呢, 想怎么做就去做
<dreamdreamdream> 我连QQ都是网页版
<dreamdreamdream> 飞信也装不了
<NiuTouRen> dreamdreamdream: 还是没描述你的问题呀
<jusss> dreamdreamdream: 大家都是。。。
<dreamdreamdream> 火车票也买不了
<jusss> dreamdreamdream: 都是web qq
<lucky_> http://imagebin.org/260801 谁知道我这个手机链接到电脑后怎么变成相机了？
<NiuTouRen> dreamdreamdream: 你在干什么的时候, 遇到了什么问题
<dreamdreamdream> 啊。。。
<lucky_> NiuTouRen: 我是想多了
<dreamdreamdream> 我安装支付宝
<jusss> dreamdreamdream: 火车票有抢票脚本，lol
<Pudge> dreamdreamdream: 根据你的问题描述，用windows能解决你所有问题
<lucky_> NiuTouRen: 我这个人就爱想多
<dreamdreamdream> 说含有无效字符
<NiuTouRen> dreamdreamdream: 光说你在装支付宝, 没人能帮你, 你要说, 你执行了什么操作, 遇到了什么问题
<Pudge> liemehoc: 你也是深藏不漏啊
<uanal> dreamdreamdream: wiki大概都要成了敏感词了，哎．．．．
<lucky_> jusss: 你知道我这个手机链接之后为什么会变成相机啊 http://imagebin.org/260801
<NiuTouRen> dreamdreamdream: http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs    读三遍, 再来
<dreamdreamdream> 我就进入支付宝官网
<^k^> NiuTouRen ... ⇪ 提问的智慧
<dreamdreamdream> 下载
<dreamdreamdream> 打开安装
<dreamdreamdream> 就不行了
<dreamdreamdream> 哦  好的
<lucky_> NiuTouRen: 最近我没联系他
<lucky_> NiuTouRen: 从那天之后
<lucky_> NiuTouRen: 这周结束我就要放假走了
<NiuTouRen> 你妹的, 你怎么安装的, 怎么个不行法, 是安装出错, 还是没出错, 但是没效果?!  dreamdreamdream 把所有信息都提供给别人, 别人才能帮你.
<NiuTouRen> lucky_: 你还想联系吗?
<liemehoc> Pudge: 这个id居然没人吐槽
<lucky_> NiuTouRen: sure 只是感觉会尴尬
<Pudge> liemehoc: 1,看不懂，2，看懂了装做看不懂
<dreamdreamdream> 我再安装一遍哈
<jusss> lucky_: ?
<NiuTouRen> lucky_: 不用担心, 直接去.
<jusss> lucky_: 你链接啥了
<NiuTouRen> dreamdreamdream: 不着急, 你先去看 提问的智慧.
<uanal> 镇关西．．．．
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 钩肥玩多了吧
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 钩肥太弱，还是dota有意思
<lucky_> jusss: 手机哎
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 钩肥比dota开心多了.
<lucky_> jusss: 我想把刚刚下载那个东西复制过去，可不知道怎么变成相机了
<Pudge> lucky_: 装adb驱动，不然无法识别android设备
<uanal> Pudge: 纯粹是外貌描述吧．．好实诚．．．．
<Pudge> lucky_: 最简单方法，给自己发封邮件，附件apk文件，手机打开邮件直接安装
<jusss> lucky_: 你想复制到哪？
<lucky_> Pudge: 我就一个邮箱
<Pudge> lucky_: 发给自己啊
<lucky_> jusss: 复制到手机内存卡里啊
<jusss> Pudge: 邮箱可以发给自己
<Pudge> jusss: 必须能
<jusss> Pudge: 发错了。。。
<Pudge> jusss: ä½ 
<Pudge> jusss: ma
<Pudge> jusss: bi
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: lol~
<dreamdreamdream> 就是我下载了支付宝提供的文件  然后打开  但是他说文件含有无效的字符 强行打开可能损坏文件 说我可以选择另一种编码再试一次 当前语系TUF-8 “打开文件 /home/dreameyesonme/.cache/.fr-FVel4n/aliedit.sh 时出现问题。“钱
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 你比我还暴躁~
<jusss> Pudge: 你。。。
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 我现在已经对jusss吐槽不能了，一种深深的无力感
<NiuTouRen> dreamdreamdream: 你怎么打开的? chmod +x aliedit.sh && ./aliedit.sh  这样不就行了?
<uanal> dreamdreamdream: 小钱钱乱入．．．．
<jusss> Pudge: 我是从精神病院里跑出来的
<jusss> Pudge: 我吃药吃多了，今天没吃药，发烧了
<dreamdreamdream> 看不懂你说的。。
<NiuTouRen> dreamdreamdream: 阿里巴巴的人, 把二进制文件cat到脚本的后面了,  所以你打不开
<dreamdreamdream> 我对代码什么的一点也不懂
<NiuTouRen> dreamdreamdream: 打开终端. 然后按照我给你的输入, 明白?
<NiuTouRen> dreamdreamdream: 你可以考虑, 不用linux的.
<jusss> lucky_: 你用啥浏览器打开那个网站的
<dreamdreamdream> 我按win键然后呢
<dreamdreamdream> 火狐
<NiuTouRen> dreamdreamdream: 按win干嘛? 你开终端去
<Pudge> dreamdreamdream: 。。。linux下按win键有啥用。
<jusss> lucky_: 如果用UC或opera之类的应该会提示你下载文件而不是安装文件，
<liemehoc> empathy里没有/ignore啊   破客户端
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 没用过unity的土鳖!
<lucky_> jusss: 我用电脑上的Firefox
<Huahua> dreamdreamdream: 因为你是用记事本打开了
<dreamdreamdream> 怎么开终端
<jusss> lucky_: 那ff应该也可以
<lucky_> jusss: 后来给我那个可以下载的
<Huahua> dreamdreamdream: 按一下 win 键，然后敲 term 回车
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 。。。用过，发现不会用就删了。。
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 花花
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 还是土鳖
<lucky_> Pudge: adb驱动不会装哎
<uanal> dreamdreamdream: 装win吧，要是对现在用的玩意怨念深重，以后可以虚拟机里调教一下．．
<jusss> lucky_: ff下载apk文件，然后通过数据线复制到内存卡不久行了
<NiuTouRen> dreamdreamdream: 不着急, 可以告诉我, 你为啥要装linux吗?
<Pudge> lucky_: 不用装，那个麻烦，直接给自己发封邮件附带apk，然后手机打开这个邮件，直接阿富汗
<lucky_> jusss: 现在问题就是 复制不进去哎
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 阿富汗...
<uanal> NiuTouRen: 他说了是预装的
<lucky_> Pudge: 我已经改用这个方法了
<jusss> lucky_: 你啥手机？
<lucky_> jusss: m2
<jusss> lucky_: 电脑是啥系统
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: sogou输入法，太2,
<NiuTouRen> uanal: 预装? 真坑爹....
<lucky_> jusss: win8
<jusss> lucky_: 没用过win8...
<jusss> lucky_: 这个就真不知了
<lucky_> jusss:昨晚刚拿来的手机
<lucky_> jusss: ok
<jusss> lucky_: 你可以用手机上的浏览器去下载那个文件呀，UC opera之类的
<imtxc> ....
<lucky_> jusss: 现在已经邮件发好了
<imtxc> 大家好
<jusss> lucky_: 嗯
<Huahua> Pudge: lucky_ 问题是，linux 不装驱动也能把安卓作为 U 盘打开
<Huahua> Pudge: lucky_ 插入手机后，手机会提示是否打开 USB 存储
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  21:25 
<NiuTouRen> mess storage mode
<Pudge> Huahua: 他是win8
<jusss> 。
 * NiuTouRen 搬个小板凳来看 花花 和 屠夫的大战!
<imtxc> Huahua: 你好
<lucky_> NiuTouRen: 我是跑过去找她说还是打电话qq短信之类的高速他我们现在做朋友？
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: huahua是妹子？、
<Huahua> Pudge: lucky_ 那默认有 mtp 协议啊
<lucky_> Huahua: 我知道了
<Huahua> imtxc: 好
<jusss> lucky_: 为啥是"她“？
<NiuTouRen> lucky_: sb! 就当什么都没发生, 继续找她玩, 带她看电影逛公园, 明白?
<lucky_> 幸好我是双系统
<imtxc> Huahua: 请你给我个帽子吧
<Huahua> Pudge: lucky_ 插入手机时可选 mtp 媒体，win8 和 ubuntu 默认支持 mtp
<Huahua> imtxc: 为啥
<lucky_> jusss: 我打错了 lol
<Huahua> imtxc: 乃又不是 tx
<imtxc> Huahua: 因为我在这里被人欺负
<October21> Huahua: linux直接把手机当U盘吗？
<lucky_> Huahua: 这个她不会觉得我很不要脸吗
<jusss> lucky_: 那果断抛弃他，这里有这么多优秀人才，
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 给你玩一下
<lucky_> jusss: 又打错了
<jusss> lucky_: 比如imadper之类的呀
<Huahua> lucky_: 别太认真
<lucky_> jusss: 为什么不是你呢
<NiuTouRen> jusss: 别, 我看上别的妹子了.
<Pudge> jusss: 你的良心呢
<Huahua> lucky_: 除非确认是对的人
<NiuTouRen> jusss: 我一直ntr呢 别推给我.
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 端午 ntr 开心
<NiuTouRen> jusss: 你喜欢, 你就自己去追 lucky_
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 谢谢.
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 你这多久才来一次?
<jusss> lucky_: 我不好看
<jusss> lucky_: 而且又穷
<Huahua> jusss: lucky_ 祝福乃们
<NiuTouRen> jusss: 老子也穷
<dremdreamdream> 不好意思 掉线了
<lucky_> jusss: NiuTouRen 让我怎么说
<Huahua> jusss: lucky_ 别太认真，就当经历吧
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 你一来, 就撮合成了一对
<dremdreamdream> 我买的机子自带的系统
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 功德无量
<imtxc> lucky_: 我去
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 圆满了
<Huahua> jusss: lucky_ 注意安全
<jusss> NiuTouRen: 但是你有知识呀，你能找个工作，我就啥也不会
<imtxc> lucky_: 你跟 jusss 好上了？
<lucky_> 这么多感情高手
<dremdreamdream> 我让我同学帮我换系统来着
<lucky_> imtxc: 没有，你有意见？
<Huahua> dremdreamdream: 你在哪个城市
<dremdreamdream> 他弄了半天  没弄好
<imtxc> lucky_: 我反对
<dremdreamdream> 上海
<Pudge> dremdreamdream: 装个win7,啥都解决了，多舒服
<uanal> dremdreamdream: = =
<Huahua> dremdreamdream: 论坛应该不少魔都的
<dremdreamdream> 我的电脑没有驱动
<jusss> Huahua: 什么安全
<Huahua> dremdreamdream: 你请人吃饭，然后让她/他/它帮你搞定
<Huahua> jusss: 你和 lucky_
<imtxc> lucky_: 我先喜欢你的啊
<jusss> Huahua: 哦，
<NiuTouRen> dremdreamdream: 伤害, 那我更不帮你了.
<Huahua> imtxc: lucky_ jusss 乃们一起吧
<imtxc> Huahua: no safe, no way
<NiuTouRen> dremdreamdream: 你要是有公网ip, 我可以考虑帮你ssh一下
<dremdreamdream> 我请谁阿
<dremdreamdream> 又不认识
<jusss> Huahua: ..
<imtxc> Huahua: 不错的想法
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 你撮合成了一仨.
<Huahua> dremdreamdream: 在论坛发帖，就说请吃饭，说好地方
<imtxc> jusss: lucky_ 一起？
<dremdreamdream> 什么公网IP
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 双飞
<lucky_> NiuTouRen:没query是个错误的选择哈
<dremdreamdream> ==这个。。
<jusss> lucky_: 我没妹子，而且不好看，穷，能和我交往吗？
<NiuTouRen> dremdreamdream: 你还没打开终端?
<uanal> dremdreamdream: 话说哪里买的，不试试就拎回家了？？
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: lol~
<jusss> imtxc: 你不是有媳妇了？
<NiuTouRen> lucky_: 还行, 我只是个看热闹的
<dremdreamdream> 所以菜鸟是用不了这个系统了是吧？
<dremdreamdream> 我觉得界面挺好看的
<Huahua> dremdreamdream: 不是
<imtxc> jusss: 没有啊 有的话我就带过去一起了
<Pudge> uanal: 这id还敢浮出来
<dremdreamdream> 所以后来就打算试着用了
<uanal> x,这里弯的太厉害．．．．
<lucky_> jusss: 我和你不熟哎
<Huahua> dremdreamdream: 只是没预装支付宝这些而已
<dremdreamdream> 打开了阿
<jusss> imtxc: 我记得你好像有
<Huahua> dremdreamdream: 打开终端了么
<dremdreamdream> 接下来不知道怎么弄了
<jusss> lucky_: 我也不熟呀，只是网络上交往，
<NiuTouRen> dremdreamdream: ifconfig 回车
<dremdreamdream> 我之前的电脑坏了  同学推荐的这款  我不是很懂 就在亚马逊买了
<dremdreamdream> 哦
<Huahua> dremdreamdream: 复制粘贴这行到终端里
<Huahua> wget https://download.alipay.com/alipaysc/linux/aliedit/1.0.3.20/aliedit.tar.gz ; tar xvf aliedit.tar.gz  ; sh aliedit.sh
<dremdreamdream> 好的
<lucky_> jusss: imtxc 要反对的
<NiuTouRen> dremdreamdream: 算了, 估计帮你弄了, 你过几天也受不了换回windows了
<Pudge> dremdreamdream: 找推荐给你的那个同学，他负责搞定
<jusss> lucky_: 额，那好吧
<jusss> lucky_: 当我没说
<Huahua> Pudge: ubuntu 中国版有没有预装支付宝和网银？
<lucky_> jusss: 别太当真，你又不认识我
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 能有网银?!
<Huahua> lucky_: 没关系
<Pudge> Huahua: 我哪里知道去。。
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 不然我怎么淘宝的
<dremdreamdream> 粘贴了
<jusss> lucky_: 嗯
<Huahua> dremdreamdream: 回车
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 支付宝就够了, 要网银干嘛...
<dremdreamdream> 出来一堆看不懂
<dremdreamdream> 恩
<dremdreamdream> 回了
<Huahua> dremdreamdream: 把出来的复制粘贴到这里看看
<lucky_> jusss: 你多大了
<NiuTouRen> jusss: 你个白痴, 想办法去讨好 lucky_ 呀. 帮她解决技术问题去.
<NiuTouRen> lucky_: 比你大一届
<October21> 截图吧
<NiuTouRen> 多般配
 * jusss 后亏大学没选嵌入式开发这个专业，选了苦b的通讯
<lucky_> NiuTouRen: 你不要添乱哈
<jusss> lucky_: 22
<NiuTouRen> lucky_: 我是看热闹的.
<Pudge> jusss: 放开那个女孩，让我来！！！
<dremdreamdream> dreameyesonme@littleblack:~$ ifconfig eth0      Link encap:以太网  硬件地址 3c:97:0e:60:15:53             UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  跃点数:1           接收数据包:0 错误:0 丢弃:0 过载:0 帧数:0           发送数据包:0 错误:0 丢弃:0 过载:0 载波:0           碰撞:0 发送队列长度:1000            接收字节:0 (0.0 B)  发送字节:0 (0.0 B)           中断:42   lo        Link e
<NiuTouRen> jusss: 我艹, 你跟我一遍大
<Huahua> lucky_: 幸运
<jusss> Pudge: 那你买票过来吧
<Huahua> jusss: 别做笨蛋
<lucky_> 这里还有谁是女生？
<Huahua> imtxc: 乃也是
<jusss> NiuTouRen: 我上学晚，而且是在农村
<Pudge> jusss: 买不起。。暑假票好贵
<NiuTouRen> jusss: 我艹... 毁了老子三观了...
<Huahua> irc 里最漂亮的是隔壁 hers
<Pudge> jusss: 通信好啊，我本科也是通信
<lucky_> jusss: 我们农村上学都晚哎
<dremdreamdream> 截图怎么弄
<jusss> lucky_: 嗯
<Pudge> lucky_: jusss 我也农村的啊，不都是7岁1年纪么
<Huahua> dremdreamdream: 按键盘右上角 prtSc
<NiuTouRen> dremdreamdream: 跟windows下差不多, 都是按 prt sc
<dremdreamdream> 我买了大半个月了 就开过三回
<jusss> Pudge: 那你买票让我过去，在你那玩一周
<lucky_> Pudge: 我忘记了，反正进城后发现比城里的同学大
<NiuTouRen> dremdreamdream: 别折腾自己了, 换回windows吧.
<Huahua> dremdreamdream: 不过，让你复制粘贴，是用鼠标把终端里的文字选中，点右键粘贴
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 乃真是好心人.
<uanal> dremdreamdream: 给你推荐的那个同学,tjjtds
<abinex> 无语啊
<Huahua> lucky_: 于是在班里是大姐么
<NiuTouRen> 撒花
<abinex> 刚开通一个3G号码
<Pudge> lucky_: jusss 我小学3年级转学到城里，发现大家差不多大啊
<Pudge> jusss: 你搞定签证，剩下的事我全包
<lucky_> 我现下了
<jusss> Pudge: ç­¾
<jusss> Pudge: ä½ 
<jusss> Pudge: 妹
<lucky_> 我有事先走了
<Huahua> imtxc: jusss 乃们主动点，快交换电话号码
 * jusss lol
<Pudge> lucky_: 妹子别走啊。。
<lucky_> bye
<NiuTouRen> bye
<Pudge> jusss: 别
<Pudge> jusss: å­¦
<Pudge> jusss: 我
<October21> ？
<jusss> Pudge: å°±
<imtxc> ...
<jusss> Pudge: å­¦
<Huahua> imtxc: jusss 乃们两个笨蛋
<imtxc> Huahua: 让那个你吓跑了
<NiuTouRen> 你们一帮子笨蛋.
<dremdreamdream> 不过，让你复制粘贴，是用鼠标把终端里的文字选中，点右键粘贴  粘贴到哪里呢
<jusss> Huahua: 。。。
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 我在家下载chinahdtv, 2.7mb/s
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: lol~
<Pudge> jusss: 傻啊，丑不丑见面了她说了算，有没有钱结婚了再告诉她
<liemehoc> 刚刚有妹子出现了？
<Pudge> jusss: 啥都说了，泡个蛋蛋
<uanal> dremdreamdream: 哪黑往哪粘
<jusss> Huahua: 下次来了再要号码，如果她肯给的话
<NiuTouRen> 她号码我有诶
<Huahua> jusss: 嗯，加油
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 赞
<dremdreamdream> ？？
<Huahua> jusss: 快贿赂 NiuTouRen
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 不过, 我对别的妹子没兴趣.
<Huahua> dremdreamdream: 粘贴到这里
<jusss> Pudge: 我不想见面后不愉快，那还不如不见面
<NiuTouRen> jusss: 日后再说
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 汉子？
<Pudge> jusss: 见面了怎么能不愉快，是男人就能愉快啊
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 我有中意的妹子了
<jusss> NiuTouRen: 日后再说。。。这个名词。。好邪恶
<liemehoc> Huahua: 给他推荐个一步到位的国产发行版吧，这样没用
<NiuTouRen> jusss: 这是名词?!
<Huahua> liemehoc: deepin？
<NiuTouRen> liemehoc: 还行, 我第一次用ubuntu, 也这样
<jusss> NiuTouRen: 错了
<Huahua> liemehoc: ubuntu 中国版？
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 你给的那个邮箱不靠谱
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 邮箱?
<jusss> Pudge: 。。。
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 怎么了?
<Pudge> Huahua: windows7 中文版，一步到位
<liemehoc> Huahua: 好像是   还有qomo什么的
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 他们不回复我
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 他们网页上, 就留了两个邮箱, 我都给你了
<jusss> Pudge: 我还是去看看怎么在U盘里建bootloader吧
<NiuTouRen> jusss: 直接grub2就行了
<Pudge> jusss: 。。我真是服了
<NiuTouRen> jusss: grub-install /dev/sdb
<Pudge> jusss: 你到底要闹哪样啊
<NiuTouRen> jusss: 问题是, 你为啥要这么做呢?
<Pudge> jusss: 要windows还是不要
<Pudge> jusss: 折腾自己有意思？
<NiuTouRen> jusss: 要windows的话, 就先os-prober
<NiuTouRen> jusss: 都自动生成了
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: jusss 你们两个, 说了一个月了, 还没解决?
<jusss> NiuTouRen: 哦
<Pudge> jusss: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=416084
<jusss> Pudge: 我今天没吃要。。。
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 他脑残，
<^k^> Pudge ⇪ ti: ubuntu12.04.2，64位的VHD系统下载，live Ubuntu系统, 新增启动附件EFI 与G2LDR - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 一开始我说不要win，只要linux，啥问题都没有，就装了
<dremdreamdream> 是这样的  我打开了终端 然后粘贴了ifconfig 回车  出现了file:///home/dreameyesonme/%E5%9B%BE%E7%89%87/Screenshot-2013-06-09%2021:41:36.png
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 受不了你们俩了....
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 他不愿意，非要windows，我就说通过windows启动linux
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 请不要用本地地址
<NiuTouRen> dremdreamdream: 你能别给我们你的本地地址吗!?
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 他又不愿意，说要是不要windows怎么启动
<dremdreamdream> == 截图粘不了？
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: ... ...
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 我就只想弄死他
<liemehoc> NiuTouRen: 跟你们说了没用
<dremdreamdream> 我按照你说的截图了  然后复制了
<NiuTouRen> liemehoc: 你赢了~ 真的~
<dremdreamdream> 它就这样了
<uanal> 硬盘图好萌　＊　＊
<NiuTouRen> dremdreamdream: 哥, 您学什么的? 真心没必要受罪折腾linux. 找个windows盘, 装windows去吧. 真心话.
<NiuTouRen> dremdreamdream: 我也是用win7的, 不丢人
<dremdreamdream> 我没有驱动的
<dremdreamdream> ==
<dremdreamdream> 我学法律
<NiuTouRen> dremdreamdream: 装好win7之后, 装个驱动精灵, 驱动都全了
 * Pudge 跟我一样点了那个file//链接的举手。。
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: +1
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 点开的瞬间, 发现了
<uanal> dremdreamdream: win没驱动？．．．．．．．
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 因为我想看看, 新人是怎么找到图床的.
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 所以就看了一下是啥图床
<Huahua> dremdreamdream: 要是执行了我先前给的那行很长的命令，那么默认 firefox 浏览器就是可以支付宝的了
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 我吓哭了
<dremdreamdream> 上次我拿去给我同学
<Huahua> dremdreamdream: 彻底关掉 firefox 重启下就能用
<dremdreamdream> 他用U盘给我弄了半天
<Pudge> Huahua: dremdreamdream 学法律的，大哥你就放过他吧，装个windows啥事都没了
<jusss> Pudge: 看到//home就没点，lol
<liemehoc> dremdreamdream: 你买的是什么品牌的电脑呢
<dremdreamdream> 说要写代码
<dremdreamdream> 他弄不来
<dremdreamdream> 就没弄了
<liemehoc> dremdreamdream: 不用写代码的
<dremdreamdream> 联想
<dremdreamdream> TP E330
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 乃没去安慰 luck_ 么
<dremdreamdream> 先前很长的那个什么
<dremdreamdream> 我不确定步骤怎么来
<liemehoc> dremdreamdream: 你可以去买电脑的地方   可以给你恢复成出厂的win7
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 他刚给我发短信, 问我qq邮箱是什么服务器, 我猜他是配置android的imap服务呢吧... smtp之类的.
<dremdreamdream> 我亚马逊买的
<Pudge> dremdreamdream: 放过你自己吧。。法律哥
<dremdreamdream> 自带就是这个
<NiuTouRen> liemehoc: 预装linux
<Huahua> dremdreamdream:  复制这行  wget https://download.alipay.com/alipaysc/linux/aliedit/1.0.3.20/aliedit.tar.gz ; tar xvf aliedit.tar.gz  ; sh aliedit.sh
<liemehoc> .........
<NiuTouRen> liemehoc: lol~
<Huahua> dremdreamdream: 粘贴到终端里回车
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 乃们一个系的么
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 你比我还执着! 佩服!
<dremdreamdream> 好的  谢谢
<liemehoc> 败了。。。。。
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 反正我在陪人看电视
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 一个系? 他江苏的, 我广东的. 没关系呀.
 * Pudge 我看到了linux中国的希望
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 我也是在这里认识她的呀.
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: orz
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 比 jusss 还晚
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 好吧，没关系
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: jusss 太弱, 不会追妹子.
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 端午去江苏玩吧
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 要电话号码都不会
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: jusss 对
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 不取.
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 不去.
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 你怎么要到的
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 就问了一下, 就要到了
<NiuTouRen> jusss: 鄙视你
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 快教 jusss
 * liemehoc 送神符～～
<Pudge> 这哥们终于闪了，清净了
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 我还管别人把妹? 我自己的都没搞定呢
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: lol~
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 因为你喜欢的是女神？
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 不.
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 不好看, 不过在一起玩的很开心而已
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 我已截图
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 那就是朋友咯
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 恩.
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 下次发给她看
<uanal> NiuTouRen: 大寢取术可有心得以教我等废柴？？
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 截图啥?
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 她? 谁?
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 不过朋友的界限不用在意
<dreamdreamdream> 谢谢  已经好了  非常感谢
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 有男朋友的妹子
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 所以, 我才叫做 NTR
<jusss> NiuTouRen: 我也是
<NiuTouRen> uanal: 成功了之后再说.
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 没关系，能被你那啥，说明她不够喜欢他
<jusss> NiuTouRen: 我也喜欢一个有男朋友的妹子，
<uanal> dreamdreamdream: 真心执著，好评！！ *_*
 * NiuTouRen 要是今年能成功, 请客这个房间里的朋友. 
<dreamdreamdream> 我已经登录进去了 非常好呢
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 不是, 很难讲.
<Huahua> 记得 durex 买中号的
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: No
<dreamdreamdream> 额 我还能求帮助一次么。。
<uanal> 神刚才一直不说话　＝　＝
<NiuTouRen> jusss: nnnd, 这你也要学我
<dreamdreamdream> 关于火车票官网的事。。
<Huahua> NiuTouRen:  Okamoto？
<NiuTouRen> uanal: 神可能不在.
<Huahua> dreamdreamdream: 别去那垃圾网站
<jusss> NiuTouRen: 不是学。。但是她一直叫我大哥，
<Huahua> dreamdreamdream: 淘宝旅行，或 去哪儿 都很好
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: ... ... 我只是很喜欢跟她出去玩而已.
<uanal> 12306是无解的
<dreamdreamdream> 阿？
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 别做好人
<dreamdreamdream> 淘宝买火车票吗
<NiuTouRen> uanal: 扯淡, 我每年都买好几次票
<jusss> NiuTouRen: 或许她也就把我当成了一个哥哥而已
<NiuTouRen> uanal: 怎么就无解了
<Huahua> dreamdreamdream: 去 http://www.qunar.com/ 买火车票
<^k^> Huahua ... ⇪ 机票,飞机票查询,特价机票,打折机票预订-去哪儿网
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 于心有愧.
<dreamdreamdream> 这个可以使用支付宝么
<Huahua> dreamdreamdream: 可以
<dreamdreamdream> 哦  好的  那就没问题了
<dreamdreamdream> 谢谢  谢谢各位耐心地解答！ 鞠躬
<NiuTouRen> dreamdreamdream: 12306, 随便上, 自己安装证书就行了.
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: jusss 总之聪明点，一般关系里的所谓人品好，有些关系里就大忌啦
<uanal> NiuTouRen: 你觉得现在就让这哥们上官网订票靠谱？？
<NiuTouRen> dreamdreamdream: 不过, 这个频道里, 只有 Huahua 有耐心给你讲解.
<NiuTouRen> uanal: 我是把重任交给 Huahua , 不用替我担心.
<Huahua> 你妹，我平时又不开 irc
<Huahua> 说了现在不过是陪人看电视而已
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: sigh, 其实我已经领悟到了.
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: http://imagebin.org/260809
<Huahua> （其实是日语听不懂
<dreamdreamdream> 我点过安装
<dreamdreamdream> 说网站不受信任
<dreamdreamdream> 让我立即离开
<Huahua> Pudge: 你是要勒索 NiuTouRen 么
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 字体真丑
<dreamdreamdream> 我也不知道怎么办
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 有啥好勒索的?
<jusss> Huahua: 我很少主动，不打算表白
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 。。。审美观不同
<CyrusYzGTt> 我会 亚美蝶
<Huahua> jusss: 那你就迪奥死一辈子咯
<Pudge> Huahua: 看情况
<Pudge> Huahua: 留一手
 * NiuTouRen 觉得只需要等
<dreamdreamdream> 请问去哪儿上面说 不可预订 是说没票的意思么
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: jusss 好吧，乃们适合给御姐玩
<NiuTouRen> dreamdreamdream: 可以添加信任.
<Huahua> dreamdreamdream: 是，换别的天的
<October21> Pudge: 你awesome下用什么截图啊
<jusss> Huahua: ...等待
<dreamdreamdream> 哦  好的
<NiuTouRen> October21: import a.jpg
<dreamdreamdream> 不会添加信任
<NiuTouRen> October21: 最简单, 最方便.
<Huahua> jusss: 等妹子来主动？你和 NiuTouRen还是男人咩
<Pudge> October21: scrot
<jusss> Huahua: 等毕业时吧，怕被拒绝后见面尴尬
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: case by case
<Pudge> jus
<NiuTouRen> jusss: sb!@
<Pudge> jusss: 追妹子这种事能等？
<NiuTouRen> jusss: 鄙视你丫的!
<uanal> 被发卡有啥好怕的．．．．
<Huahua> 咦，这位是基友？
<liemehoc> NiuTouRen: 别让他添加信任   直接qunar
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 别把我跟 jusss 说一块儿. 那小子怂, 别带上我
<jusss> Pudge: 。
<Pudge> jusss: 这东西跟吃火锅一样，等煮熟了就没了
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 你也怂啊
<liemehoc> NiuTouRen: 12306 支付宝不能付
<jusss> Pudge: 嗯
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 扯淡. 当初那个妹子喜欢我的时候, 我不喜欢人家, 所以我都拒绝了.
<imtxc> liemehoc: 银联
<Huahua> liemehoc: dreamdreamdream 或者直接 淘宝旅游
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 现在我喜欢人家了, 人家有男朋友了
<jusss> Pudge: 我连自己估计都养不活
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 怎么搞?
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 你可以去死了/
<imtxc> Huahua: 赞
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 叼，不先日日，怎么指导喜欢不喜欢
<liemehoc> imtxc: 还要让他折腾一遍银联你有信心吗
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 这跟怂不怂没关系
<imtxc> liemehoc: 没有。。。。
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 不用ri也知道
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 对，你是作死，不是怂
<Pudge> jusss: 有了妹子你会发现你会努力很多，妹子能榨干你的潜力
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 恩, 这才对. 所以, 别把我跟 jusss 放一起
<liemehoc> dreamdreamdream: 这位哥   出门左转qunar
<Huahua> 去掉后仨字/
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 你怎么得罪这俩大神了，你不是围观的么，怎么自己掉坑里了
<Pudge> jusss: 不然你永远不会指导知道自己居然这么厉害
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 没事, 我一会儿把 Huahua 这位大op t了就没事了
<October21> NiuTouRen: 这个方法太简洁了，第一次用
<NiuTouRen> October21: 你回复慢这个毛病还是没改
<NiuTouRen> October21: 反应迟钝嘛... 我都得想一下才回忆起你为啥跟我说这个....
<jusss> Pudge: 嗯
<October21> NiuTouRen: 我测试后，就看了一下 man ，了解一下
<Huahua> NiuTouRen:  对了，durex 别放后边裤兜里，容易失效的。那样她就恨死你了。
<Huahua> 蒜头？
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 003那货, 普遍都小, 是不是?
 * NiuTouRen 没经验...
<dreamdreamdream> 恩 是阿 是不是装网银也是很麻烦的事  太麻烦的话我就淘宝买好了
<NiuTouRen> dreamdreamdream: 网银? 一辈子别想
<Huahua> 那就偷偷把大中小都买了偷偷试试先
<October21> NiuTouRen: 不知道会影响你们聊天，我没你想的那样厉害，我才用linux半年多，打字也不快
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: lol~
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: import是啥？能截图？
<Huahua> NiuTouRen:  否则到时才发现你就完蛋了
<liemehoc> NiuTouRen: 003好用
<October21> Pudge: man import
<jusss> dreamdreamdream: linux下就别想中国网银了
<NiuTouRen> October21: 我知道你用了多久了...
<Pudge> October21: 我没装man
<Huahua> Pudge: 是 ImageMagick 带的截图命令
<Pudge> October21: 也没装import
<dreamdreamdream> 哦  明白了
<Huahua> dreamdreamdream: 浦发网银之类可以 chrome
<imtxc> 。。。。
<Pudge> Huahua: 哦，那我就知道了，我以前也是用imagemagic，后来删了
<Huahua> dreamdreamdream: 不过最简单还是支付宝
<dreamdreamdream> 安装好支付宝应该就没什么问题了
<dreamdreamdream> 恩 总之谢谢各位了
<Huahua> dreamdreamdream: 对，只要开了支付宝卡通/快捷支付
<dreamdreamdream> 没来错地方就是
<dreamdreamdream> 恩  我开通过了
<uanal> dreamdreamdream: 在上海？宁波银行什么的应该还行，不过意义不大
<dreamdreamdream> 应该支付宝够用了吧  :-)  解决了个大问题
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 乃跟 imtxc 有仇了么……
<dreamdreamdream> 你们是大学没毕业呢？
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 没呀, 我都没t他
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 我一向很仁慈的
<Huahua> imtxc: 赞
<Huahua> imtxc: 继续
<liemehoc> 哈
 * NiuTouRen 咳咳, 对不起, 我失态了.
<Huahua> 刚想去隔壁喊腐女过来围观
<uanal> x,围观压力大，相爱相杀啊...
<NiuTouRen> uanal: 乱讲话?
<NiuTouRen> uanal: /ops 看一眼再说
<October21> b 是指ban吧？
<aaaaaaaaa> Huahua: 救命
<aaaaaaaaa> Huahua: 他把我 ban 了
<Huahua> aaaaaaaaa: 你是？
<aaaaaaaaa> aaaaaaaaa: 我是 imtxc 的马甲，是 NiuTouRen 的好基友
<Huahua> imtxc: 乃不是进来了么
<jusss> 。。。
<imtxc> 才发现
<Huahua> 欢喜冤家？
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 给你op, 你不t roylez, 来t我?!
<jusss> NiuTouRen: 谁给的你op...
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 不是你给的啊
<NiuTouRen> jusss: Huahua 呀
<roylez_> NiuTouRen: op
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 而且你反应太快了
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 我刚要下手 ， 你就ban了我
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 自己去查log, 我给你的! 我给了你还跟你说了, 拿去玩吧
<jusss> NiuTouRen: 我还以为是候总或alvin
<roylez_> NiuTouRen:
<NiuTouRen> roylez_: 不给你, 你肯定不干好事.
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 是 Huahua 给的
<imtxc> roylez_: 别闹
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 你问问 Huahua 他给你了吗?!
<roylez_> Huahua: op
<jusss> alvin_rxg: op
<Huahua> 果然过了十一点就基情满满
<roylez_> Huahua: ...
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 还没到呢.
<Huahua> 主席加油
<Huahua> 十一点十六分
<roylez_> Huahua: 给op啊
<jusss> Huahua: ä½ gmt +9?
<imtxc> roylez_: 主席，晚上吃的啥饭啊
<Huahua> 主席啊，别掺合她们
<roylez_> imtxc: 吃你妹
<NiuTouRen> roylez_: 主席, 最近上海下雨了吗?~
 * Huahua 千叶县
<roylez_> NiuTouRen: 下你妹
<imtxc> roylez_: 主席，最近工作顺利嘛
<jusss> Huahua: 日本？
<roylez_> imtxc: 攻你妹
<Huahua> 就没人问，主席，最近飞弹还设三星么
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: OP
<NiuTouRen> roylez_: 主席最近乐了吗?
<jusss> lol
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 。。。。。
<imtxc> 。。。。
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 继续求 op
<Huahua> 这是所谓虐恋么
<jusss> Huahua: 是
<NiuTouRen> Huahua: 你要是kick他一下, 就神做了
<jusss> NiuTouRen: 给我，我做
<Huahua> NiuTouRen: 乃要是能像对 imtxc 那样对她/
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> Huahua: 99999999999
<uanal> ＝＿＋，太乱，匿．．．．．
<Huahua> uanal: 加油
 * aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa NiuTouRen 虐我千百编
<Huahua> imtxc: 你待他如初 X
 * imtxc 对 niutou_away 如初 X
 * jusss 这里果然是一个充满基情的地方
<Huahua> 话说，牛头人算是兽吧
<jusss> so,人兽？
<imtxc> Huahua: 人头牛才是獸
<niutou_away> Huahua: 没文化!
<Huahua> jusss: 你得到它了
<Huahua> you got it
<Huahua> 互相 ntr，就不如乃们直接私奔吧
<niutou_away> 怎么弄死 imtxc?!
<Huahua> 连续做，不给喝水
<niutou-away> Huahua: 我擦  你好毒
 * Huahua_ 真乱...
<imadper> 换装游戏
<imadper> 好
<Huahua> ee 作死/
<eexp> 这个没问题吧
<Huahuo> ..
<Huahua_> Huahua: 太乱了, 你自己来吧.. 我 /away了
<roylez__> 这个总不会有问题
<Huahua_> roylez_: ghost吧.
<Huahua_> roylez_: 手慢
<jusss> Huahua_: 直接nickserv就行了，又不需要op...
<roylez_> Huahua_: 再来
<Huahua> 乃们就玩吧，等吵醒前辈了就统统 b 掉/
<Huahua_> roylez_: hit rate  100%
<roylez_> Huahua_: 必须的
<sdfasser> ...
<Huahua_> roylez_: 膜拜坏席!
<Huahua_> roylez_: 仍然 100%
<gfrog_> roylez_: 乃终于下手了
<jusss> 不是kick一次了吗。怎么还来
<Huahua_> jusss: 上次kick你, 不影响这次kick你, 这次kick你, 不影响下次还是kick你. cc roylez_ 是吧, 主席?
<roylez_> Huahua_: 对
 * Huahua_ 算了, 不玩了. 不然被大op看到了, 以后都没的玩了...
<jusss> Huahua_: 真绝，一下干掉两个op,你能把除chanserv的op都干掉不
<Huahua_> jusss: 我现在没有op了
<jusss> Huahua_: 这不是说你有时吗
<Huahua_> Huahua: 你干的?
<October21> 混乱结束了？
<Huahua_> Huahua: +v啥意思?
<Huahua> 如果频道设置了静默
<Huahua> 那么只有 +v 的能说话
<Huahua_> Huahua: 那你给他+v干嘛...
<imtxc> Huahua: 求加大V认证
<imtxc> Huahua_: 加了v，就是公知了
 * imtxc 顺便膜拜大V freeflyi1g
<Huahua_> imtxc: 这么乱的时候, 你叫候总来, 给大家一起+b?
<imtxc> Huahua_: 你是混乱的制造者啊
<jusss> +10086
<imtxc> Huahua_: 就要吵醒老前辈们
<Huahua_> imtxc: 扯淡, 我给你op, 你丫t我
<Huahua> 祝不乖的统统被 ntr 开心。
<Huahua> 祝不乖的统统被接盘开心。
<imtxc> Huahua_: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/238481
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 国行历史低价：Beyerdynamic 拜亚动力 T50p 二代 便携耳机 1098元包邮_京东商城优惠_耳机音箱_什么值得买
<Huahua_> imtxc: 拜亚动力, 现在没兴趣了
<Huahua_> imtxc: 下一个耳机: hd650
<imtxc> Huahua_: 价格不错
<imtxc> Huahua_: 赞
<Huahua_> imtxc: 不考虑
<imtxc> Huahua_: 你不是退烧了么
<Huahua_> imtxc: 对呀, 所以, 最近几年都不会买
<dreamdreamdream> 还有人吗
<jusss> 没
<dreamdreamdream> ==
<dreamdreamdream> 话说新人真心看不懂你们说什么
<dreamdreamdream> 不过觉得挺有趣的
<jusss> 我也看不懂
<jusss> 你或许可以用vbox创建个win,来解决你的问题
<dreamdreamdream> 听不懂。。
<dreamdreamdream> 呵呵  你大学还没毕业吗  我好像记得你说自己刚20
<jusss> 没
<jusss> 马上就毕业
<jusss> 啥页不会
<dreamdreamdream> 你是学什么的呀  大四咯？
<jusss> 通信
<dreamdreamdream> 这个感觉庭高端洋气的呀  应该挺好找工作的
<jusss> 但是啥页不会。。。
 * jusss 这里有没有通信行业的，收了我吧
<roylez_> jusss: 这里没收破烂的
<jusss> roylez_: 你才是破烂。。。
<dreamdreamdream> 我才不信你啥也不会呢
<dreamdreamdream> 只是觉得要毕业找工作很不适应而已
<roylez_> dreamdreamdream: 你在找工作？
<dreamdreamdream> 没阿。。我经历过那种时期
<dreamdreamdream> 也即将再次面临这样的状况了  研究生在读呢
<jusss> dreamdreamdream: 羡慕呀
<roylez_> Huahua_: 新加坡开博客，先拿执照，$39,500
<dreamdreamdream> 羡慕什么  我又要毕业了  但还是感觉自己没做好工作的准备
<roylez_> Huahua_: http://rt.com/news/singapore-website-protest-bloggers-419/
<dreamdreamdream> 但是考博太难了
<dreamdreamdream> 一起加油吧  总要去社会上爬的
<Huahua> 各位端午开心
<piggybox> roylez_: 专制国家嘛
<jusss> 高考，端午，你是吃粽子呢?还是跳江
<dreamdreamdream> 端午究竟 是 几号
<roylez_> dreamdreamdream: http://blog.prof.so/2013/06/test.html
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ profserious: So You are Thinking of Doing a PhD ... take this simple test
<dreamdreamdream> 虾米东西
<dreamdreamdream> 网速不给力
<dreamdreamdream> 一直在刷中
<Huahua> 那，那么跳江开心
<Huahua> 记住别穿牛仔裤
<jusss> Huahua: rdev vmlinuz /dev/sda5是啥意思
<dreamdreamdream> 为什么呢
<Huahua> jusss: 问牛头人
<jusss> Huahua: 她走了
<Huahua> 牛仔裤在水里会紧紧绷住腿动弹不得，就真变成屈原了
<Huahua> 去追吧
<jusss> Huahua: vmlinz是内核吗？或者说内核在哪个位置亚
<Huahua> jusss: 哪抄的？
<dreamdreamdream> 我打开了 谢谢  很不错诶
<roylez_> adam8157: http://danielsieradski.com/nothing-to-hide/14572
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ Nothing To Hide » Daniel Sieradski
<roylez_> adam8157: 好文章，引用很全
<jusss> Huahua: rdev vmlinuz /dev/sda1  dd if=vmlinuz of=/dev/sdb
<jusss> Huahua: http://iask.sina.com.cn/b/6067173.html\
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 怎样用u盘制作Ｌｉｎｕｘ系统的启动盘？？？_爱问知识人
<adam8157> roylez_: 我刚竟然掉了
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋掉了...
<Huahua> 我记得内核早就不能这样干了
<Huahua> 晚安
<jusss> Huahua: 晚安
<adam8157> roylez_: 满满的全是引用, 肯定是个phd
<roylez_> adam8157: 有可能
<roylez_> adam8157: 不过疯狂爱好者不奇怪
<jusss> adam8157: 问个很小白的问题，kernel image是哪个文件？
<adam8157> roylez_: 洗澡去了
<adam8157> jusss: vmlinux
<adam8157> jusss: 小白侬好
<jusss> adam8157: 那initrd.img呢？
<adam8157> jusss: 名字就是了, init ramdisk 啊
<jusss> adam8157: 内核位置
<adam8157> jusss: 我哪知道你的内核在哪? distro一般扔/boot
<adam8157> jusss: 你具体问题是什么, 我刚掉线了
<jusss> adam8157: 我想知道我的内核叫啥名字，是哪些文件。。。
<jusss> adam8157: 我从来没更新过内核，也没去看过内核张啥样
<adam8157> jusss: good for you
<adam8157> jusss: 洗澡去了 bye
<jusss> adam8157: bye
<Pudge> adam8157: 是你忽悠我升级到3.5的吧
<gebjgd> Pudge 恭喜你的挂了
<Pudge> gebjgd: 挂到没挂，但是浪费了我一下午
<gebjgd> Pudge 不是说稳定的一逼么
<gebjgd> Pu
<gebjgd> Pudge 我现在对发行版的要求就是不浪费时间 保持能用
<Pudge> gebjgd: 跟发行版没关系啊
<gebjgd> Pudge 跟你的源有关系 stable 完事
<gebjgd> Pudge 多搞搞室友才是健康的人生
<piggybox> gebjgd: 哟，现在不用arch了？
<Pudge> gebjgd: experi升级到3.5的，unstable一直很稳定啊
<gebjgd> piggybox hplib挂了 直接用xubuntu lts了
<gebjgd> piggybox 当爹之后就不会有时间了
<jusss> Pudge: 随便找个vmlinux写入U盘是不是就可以启动内核？
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-41-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 25 03:28:09 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-06-06 trunk 41104) [i686-linux] 
<Pudge> jusss: 好像是
<jusss> Pudge: 比如我的/分区是sda3, rdev vmlinux /dev/sda3   dd if=vmlinux of=/dev/sdb
<gebjgd> Pudge 1664啤酒知道么
<jusss> Pudge: 这样就可以用u盘启动内核了？
<Pudge> gebjgd: 恩，咋了
<Pudge> jusss: 恩，u盘上的内核
<gebjgd> Pudge 邮寄2箱子过来
<Pudge> gebjgd: 。。。德国也有卖的啊
<Pudge> gebjgd: 还便宜，又好喝
<gebjgd> Pudge 没有
<jusss> Pudge: 那vmlinux有个作用就是去找到/分区和内核？
<Pudge> gebjgd: 那就换个牌子啊，喜力多好
<gebjgd> Pudge 犀利？
<gebjgd> Pudge 没听说过
<Pudge> gebjgd: heiniken啊
<Pudge> gebjgd: 这么有名
<gebjgd> Pudge 直接倒马桶的
<Pudge> gebjgd: 还好啊，就有点苦，我们这边除了64卖的最好，然后就是喜力了
<gebjgd> Pudge 1664是不错 德国没卖的
<Pudge> gebjgd: 不可能啊，我在德国喝过啊，德国什么啤酒没有啊
<Pudge> jusss: http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_6b1c9ed50100ti4b.html
<^k^> Pudge ... ⇪ vmlinuz initrd grub解读_龙行天下_新浪博客
<gebjgd> Pudge 我在德国这么长时间都没见过
<gebjgd> Pudge 你在哪儿喝的？
<gebjgd> Pudge 比利时都没买到
<liemehoc> gebjgd: 德语自学有戏不？
<gebjgd> liemehoc 有戏
<liemehoc> gebjgd: how
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 简单来说， vmlinuz 就是压缩过的内核， initrd 是一个简陋的 linux 系统。
<^k^> UbuntuTalk[啊呜虫] , 不要玩机器人
<gebjgd> liemehoc 学就是了
<gebjgd> 虫子别玩机器人 去玩母虫子
<jusss> 那直接把vmlinuz写入u盘，是不是就可以用u盘启动内核了？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ……
<liemehoc> gebjgd: 背过一阵单词   没坚持下来
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不可以。
<jusss> 。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] jusss 需要去看的是 linux 启动的流程。
<jusss> 那个网站上是那样写的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 从 stage1 到 stage3 。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 什么网站？
<Pudge> gebjgd: Kronenbourg 1664, French or German beer produced by Kronenbourg Brewery
<Pudge> 德国怎么可能没有
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http://lenciel.cn/docs/dive-into-linux-boot/
<^k^> UbuntuTalk[啊呜虫] ⇪ t: » 深入Linux启动流程 iLenceel
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 看看这篇文章是怎么介绍 linux 的启动的。
<gebjgd> Pudge 确实没有
<jusss> http://iask.sina.com.cn/b/6067173.html
<Pudge> jusss: 你要告诉grub你的vmlinuz文件在哪里才能引导啊
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 怎样用u盘制作Ｌｉｎｕｘ系统的启动盘？？？_爱问知识人
<gebjgd> Pudge 法国only
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] jusss 看的资料是不是说嵌入式 linux 的？
<Pudge> gebjgd: 你google一下啊，我又不懂德语
<gebjgd> Pudge 告诉你没有
<Pudge> jusss: 很容易的，你没用u盘装过linux？
<jusss> Pudge: 装过
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 一般的 pc 需要 bios 载入磁盘上的引导记录，然后才可以继续系统的。
<Pudge> jusss: 都是要先拷贝vmlinux到u盘的啊
<jusss> Pudge: 一直都是u盘装
<jusss> Pudge: 我一直都是直接dd iso...
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不是所有的 iso 都可以 dd 的。
<jusss> 嗯
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 而且 iso 一般不是拿来 dd 的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 拿来 dd 的一般是 memstick 的镜像。
<jusss> cd1.iso
<Pudge> jusss: 你dd之后不看u盘里面有什么的？
<Pudge> jusss: 里面就有vmlinuz这个文件啊
<jusss> Pudge: 没看过。。。
<jusss> Pudge: 我那天解压了iso
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你要知道，硬盘上不是所有的数据都可以直接看到的。
<Pudge> gebjgd: 好像是黑森林喝的，不记得了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 主引导记录就是在磁盘分区以外的，不能看到的。
<gebjgd> Pudge 有可能  北德没有
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 只有用专门的磁盘工具打开磁盘设备才能看到。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 对于一般的 pc 来说，没有那个，磁盘就不能用来引导系统。
<jusss> 没有bootloader能启动内核吗，啊呜虫
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 能，但是需要专门的硬件。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http://lenciel.cn/docs/dive-into-linux-boot/
<^k^> UbuntuTalk[啊呜虫] ⇪ ti: » 深入Linux启动流程 iLenceel
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我发的这个链接里都说了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 先看完这个再说吧。
<jusss> 哦
<jusss> 在ibm的网站上好像看到过这个文章。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 如果读到过类似的文章，那就更好了。
<abinex> 不想活了
<abinex> 活着没意思
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 因为你太富有了。
<jusss> stage 1 2是必须的？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 把你所有的钱都捐出去，你就会体会到生活的意义了。
<abinex> 啊呜虫 你把我给吃了吧
<abinex> 啊呜一口给吃了
<abinex> 我就不用那么烦恼了
<jusss> 我是因为遇到了苦b的efi主板才恶心死了
<jusss> 啊呜虫，你知道怎么在efi主板里装Linux吗
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不吃奇怪的东西。
<jusss> 在网上没找到资料
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 在 efi 主板里，我没装过 linux 。
<abinex> jusss: 你要用支持EFI的发行版
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不过，你可以用 grub 。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] gurb2 是支持 efi 的。
<jusss> abinex: 嗯
<abinex> jusss: 你要用新的版本
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 其实和发行版无关。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 因为 grub 是共享的。
<abinex> 比如12.10
<abinex> 13.10
<jusss> abinex: wheezy够新了，遇到efi还是残废了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 只要装一个支持 efi 的 grub 模块就可以了。
<abinex> 13.04
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] debian wheezy 带的 grub 应该是支持 efi 启动的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 可能是你装的包不对。
<abinex> jusss: 你用的神马牌子的主板
<jusss> abinex: ami
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 支持 efi 的 grub 的包名字里是带有 efi 字样的。
<abinex> 啊呜虫 你用GTALK登录？
<abinex> 啊呜虫快把我吃了吧
<jusss> 啊呜虫，我的grub都不知道把自己写到了那里
<abinex> 我好烦恼
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不吃奇怪的东西。
<abinex> 快崩溃了
<jusss> 所以我才想用u盘的bootloader引导内核启动
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 妈妈不让吃奇怪的东西。
<jusss> efi主板资料太少
<abinex> 啊呜虫，吃了吧
<abinex> 免费
<abinex> 不收钱
<abinex> 还送礼
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你的磁盘分区表是什么类型的？
<abinex> 打折还有红包
<jusss> 可能是mbr
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] mbr 的还是 gpt 的？
<jusss> 但是却是efi主板
<abinex> jusss: 用GPT的
<jusss> abinex: ...
<abinex> EFI的主板一般用GPT的
<jusss> efi主板 mbr硬盘，应该是
<abinex> MBR是很古老的说
<jusss> abinex: 那大家还不是都用mbr...
<abinex> 嗯，
<abinex> 旧主板用MBR
<jusss> abinex: init v 页很古老，debian也一直再用
<abinex> 新主板用GPT
<abinex> jusss: 其实这个都是小问题了
<jusss> abinex: 嗯
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=81120 这里就是说 debian wheezy 配 amd64 的 uefi 主板的。
<abinex> 你多尝试
<^k^> UbuntuTalk[啊呜虫] ⇪ ti: Debian User Forums • View topic - [Updated 6x]HOWTO: AMD64 Debian GNU/Linux and UEFI
<abinex> 啊呜虫
<abinex> 我快崩溃了
<abinex> 快救救我
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 无视……无视掉。
<jusss> 啊呜虫，我的efi主板 mbr硬盘，可以不在硬盘上装bootloader,在u盘上装bootloader引导硬盘上的内核启动吗？
<abinex> 啊呜虫
<abinex> 你改名吧
<abinex> 叫鼻涕虫
<abinex> 见死不救
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ……
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你怎么知道我以前叫鼻涕虫的？
<jusss> 可以吗？我被efi搞死了
<abinex> jusss: 你好氮腾哦
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你可以用 u 盘引导硬盘上的 linux 。
<abinex> 你试试就指导了
<abinex> 就知道了
<jusss> 那U盘上的bootloader有啥要求吗
<abinex> 这个是要尝试的
<abinex> 木有
<gebjgd> jusss 我的主板就是efi的 以前上的arch 没有问题
<jusss> gebjgd: 哦
<abinex> jusss: 我的新主板就是EFI的，安装Ubuntu12.10没有问题
<abinex> 64位的
<abinex> gebjgd: 在啊
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我的主板以前是 bios 的。
<abinex> 我刚才看了一下
<abinex> gebjgd: 我想买哥诺基亚603
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 后来刷了一个 bios 的 rom ，刷成 uefi 的了。
<gebjgd> knownbad 小孩确实好玩
<gebjgd> abinex 我看行 适合你的需求
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 但是后来没在台式机硬盘上装过 linux 。
<abinex> gebjgd: 我想买个诺基亚603
<abinex> 嗯
<abinex> 走了
<abinex> 困
<abinex> 睡觉取
<abinex> 睡觉去
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 安。
<abinex> 啊呜虫，你还不睡觉？
<abinex> 你也是西半球的？
<gebjgd> 虫子还没母虫子？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不是。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 没母虫子。
<jusss> 那在u盘上用syslinux还是lilo grub2?
<gebjgd> 还在对墙撸？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 建议 grub2 。
<abinex> gebjgd: 晚安
<gebjgd> jusss grub2
<abinex> gebjgd: momo你家娃娃
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 怎么能对墙呢？多脏。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 应该是对垃圾桶。
<gebjgd> abinex 安
<gebjgd> abinex 撸下在睡
<jusss> gebjgd: 哦
<gebjgd> jusss 不口你
<jusss> gebjgd: 你在efi上装时，是从efi shell开始安装的？
<gebjgd> jusss 老老实实用win7吧
<jusss> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> jusss 不懂efi shell
<gebjgd> jusss 我现在是ubuntu用户
<jusss> gebjgd: 装系统，然后不装bootloader，这是不是也算种安全手段？ lol
 * gebjgd 哄女儿去
<gebjgd> jusss 安毛  随便一个livecd搞定你
<jusss> gebjgd: 对于小白来说，
<jusss> gebjgd: 或者win用户
<gebjgd> jusss 向你这样的？
<jusss> gebjgd: 嗯
<knownbad> 但我暂时生不出来。
<knownbad> 重新装机去。
<gebjgd> jusss 你还是win7吧 之后wubi个
<Meowoo> gebjgd, 你用 xfce ， 俩屏怎么弄哦，我已经弄了互相独立了，但我要拖窗口到另一屏哦
<Meowoo> 我找不到将窗口放到另一屏幕的操作或者设置。难道必须拖么？
<gebjgd> Meowoo 我从来不用多屏
<gebjgd> Meowoo 就是一个主窗口
<Meowoo> 我刚好多一屏幕
<Meowoo> 不过鼠标移动那么远也太难受了
<gebjgd> 因为你显示器多？
<gebjgd> Meowoo 我只用显示器的分辨率
<Meowoo> 我买了一上网本，原来的台机坏了
<Meowoo> 不久多了一屏幕了么
<gebjgd> Meowoo 我外接屏幕的时候不用笔记本的屏幕
<gebjgd> Meowoo 不喜欢看来看去
<Meowoo> 我俩都用，我的笔记本是10寸的，太小了
<gebjgd> Meowoo 直接就用显示器的就是了
<Meowoo> 但尝鲜哦
<alvin_rxg> Meowoo: 明天去把笔记本卖了，换台机
<gebjgd> Meowoo 多少钱买的？
<Meowoo> 也挺好玩的，这边和你说话，那边查资料
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 买笔记本了么
<Meowoo> 16500
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 789月再说
<gebjgd> Meowoo 你的上网本子16500元？
<alvin_rxg> 有钱人！
<gebjgd> Meowoo 广东的农民真有钱
<Meowoo> .。。。
<Meowoo> 1650
<Meowoo> 多了一0
<gebjgd> Meowoo ........
<gebjgd> Meowoo 好便宜啊
<alvin_rxg> Meowoo: 之前看了 梦之声，这期有个茂名的家伙不错啊。你得向他学学
<Meowoo> 跑不起unity
<Meowoo> e
<gebjgd> Meowoo 上网本直接xfce
<Meowoo> 换回 xubuntu
<gebjgd> Meowoo 完事
<Meowoo> 哦
<Meowoo> 挺快的
<alvin_rxg> Meowoo: 孩子都很大了，别做夜猫子了
<gebjgd> Meowoo lts
<Meowoo> 哦
<Meowoo> 我找到解决办法了
<Meowoo> 我去折腾一下
<Pudge> ...
<alvin_rxg> 这家伙不用养家糊口么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 人家有积蓄
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 我什么时候能达到他的境界啊
<alvin_rxg> 再个机器那么破，应该这么玩 => X & DISPLAY=:0.0 terminal &
<gebjgd> Pudge 搞完室友了？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 丧心病狂了，没有责任心了，就可以的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 我不行  我得养家糊口
<alvin_rxg> 欧美玩 linux 的都是有正式工作的……折腾啥的都是业余折腾的……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 可以让嫂子养家糊口，你在家带孩子 :D
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 孩子肚子饿了，就打个电话让嫂子回来喂奶 :D
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 梦呢
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，可以睡觉了。做梦去了
<alvin_rxg> gn8
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 你现在好健康
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 很大的转变恩
 * gebjgd 洗澡
<gebjgd> 去
<^k^>  05:17
<Meowoo> 在虚拟机怎么引导到 dos啊
<Meowoo> 谁知道的哦
#ubuntu-cn 2014-06-02
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M06/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2qFaIb4DlAADKBYo3x3wAALrPAFiqEkAAMod871.jpg 我要吃大餐！
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  09:25
<jlzhang> hi
<^k^> jlzhang:点点点.  09:27
<jlzhang> 大家，端午快乐
<jlzhang> 有图片处理经验的同学请指教：
<jlzhang> 我用imagemagick处理图片，提示图片无效。
<jlzhang> 但是用gimp和feh都能打开。
<jlzhang> 所以我想有没有图片修复的工具
<jlzhang> 退而求其次，这种情况下有没有方便转换格式的工具
<jlzhang> gimp和feh命令行都不好转换的
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Office 2007 公式编辑问题(wine) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460315 本人科研狗一只，导师非常不喜欢LaTeX 和 pdf，所以我只好回到MS 的 office。 用wine安装了 office 2007 ，用插入对象的方式插入“公式3.0”对象正常， 在弹出的公式编辑器中编辑公式也正常：
<^k^>  ─> Equation-Editor.png 但编辑完后，回到word，就成如下德行了： Equation-Word.png wine 版本 1.7.2 求大神指点迷津！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 …
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 請問哪裏有LUBUNTU14.04 32BIT-I386的版本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460316 如題,請問有32位的LUBUNTU--i386版本的嗎?可在哪裏下載! 统计信息: 发表于 由 XYZLINUX100 — 2014-06-02 9:39
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 請問哪裏有LUBUNTU14.04 32BIT-I386的版本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460317 如題,請問有32位的LUBUNTU14.04版本嗎,可在哪裏下載? 统计信息: 发表于 由 XYZLINUX100 — 2014-06-02 9:40
<imtxc> jlzhang: gimp 里面打开另存一下不好？
<imtxc> wzssyqa: 帽子袜子
<imtxc> freeflying, wzssyqa , cherrot , ofan , maplebeats_ yunfan 粽子节快乐
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 請問哪裏有LUBUNTU14.04 32BIT-I386的版本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460318 如題,請問哪裏可以下載到32位的LUBUNTU14.04版本? 统计信息: 发表于 由 XYZLINUX100 — 2014-06-02 9:44
<fox_> 端午
<fox_> 可；
<fox_> linux mint17没有gnome,kde，xfce桌面么
<fox_> 为什么只有mate桌面的
<fox_> 我想下载个kde桌面的，有么
<jlzhang> imtxc: 亲，是一批图片，不然我这么问有意义吗？
<cherrot> imtxc: 粽子节快乐
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Kate 颜色配置求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460320 请教一下kate颜色配置里哪一项是修改配对符号的颜色，默认的颜色太暗了，看着不舒服，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 赵沟渠 — 2014-06-02 10:50
<jusss> http://v.yinyuetai.com/video/770768
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 【MV】Mika -Over My Shoulder (LPR NYC) 现场版-高清MV在线播放-音悦台-口袋·FAN-看好音乐
<gshmu> 有牛人吗？ 我想买外国的彩票
<RainFlying> 啧啧
<RainFlying> 话说我给 Asus WL500gP 刷了 Tomato Shibby 之后，无线信号强度就变成了原来的 30% 左右了，总觉得哪里有不对。
<gebjgd> RainFlying: tomato shibby? 屎逼
<yanp> 怎么查看笔记本键盘的接口啊
<gshmu> #! 后面的路径如何获得
<gshmu> 我的是python
<RainFlying> 如果没自己做过啥奇怪的设定的话，不是用 #!/usr/bin/env python 就可以了吗？
<gshmu> : No such file or directory
<gshmu> #!/usr/bin/env python3
<gshmu> $ ./_.py
<gshmu> python3 _.py  没有问题
<gshmu> 有人知道原因吗？  文件有可执行权限
<freeflying> imtxc: 拿粽子来
<zhou> aloha
 * zhou is typing on his girlfriend
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine 自身乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460322 ubuntu 14.04 wine 1.7.19编译安装 wine自己乱码了 有人可以解吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 1004991328 — 2014-06-02 15:32
<lincan> ........
<lincan> ...
<lincan> ,,,
<lincan> ////
<lincan> ;;;
<^k^> 新 个人配置文件存放点 • 备一个Conky + lua 的蛋蛋图。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460326 就是抄 jpope 的蛋蛋，这几年零零碎碎改了好多地方，但大体布局没变。 这两天闲极无聊，不知是出于喜新厌旧的心理，还是觉得新人胜旧人（以前陪人家看月亮的时候叫人家小甜甜,现在新人胜旧
<sulit> 都去祭屈原去了？
<RainFlying> 卧槽，坑爹了。我跑了一下 DTrace 对 OpenResty 跟风做了一下性能测试，现在笔记本 80 ℃ 了。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/00/07/Cg-4V1I2oT2IcaskAAG5qzXE4qIAALq-QOHa_gAAbnD241.jpg 超震撼,3D艺术的制作过程
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 借助ubuntu电脑，给安卓手机安装整套ubuntu14.04的方法（未完，编辑中） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460327 首先说明：这个方法不是我原创的，仅是网上搜索并东拼西凑出来的，但已经经过实践验证。 主要参照了以下几个帖子： 1、本论坛 felonwan的帖子。他的帖子里面
<Jiero> Hi, all
<Jiero> 放松了
<Jiero> 原来是我胆小
<sssuj> 段选择子+gdtr/ldtr -> 段描述符 -> 段基址 ? 对吗
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 一个删除特定行的程序 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460328 大家好！ 有个问题，一堆文件，如果每个文件某行第一列的值等于10 20 30 40 50 60 70 80 90中的一个，就删除这行。我想用case,但是那样就要写9个case,请问有什么比较方便的写法？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 悬崖勒马2011
<^k^>  ─> — 2014-06-02 18:55
<jiero> 哈哈
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 使用playonlinux安装TM2013后账号无法输入 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460329 使用playonlinux安装TM2013后账号无法输入 统计信息: 发表于 由 liwsh1 — 2014-06-02 19:00
<onlylove> jiero: 推倒了？
<jiero> onlylove: 不
<jiero> onlylove: 我果然还是喜欢说话
<jiero> onlylove: 她要走了
 * jiero 只是一个她认识的怪人
<sssuj> onlylove: 32位汇编，能在ldt中找段描述符并取出值不？虚拟模式
<onlylove> sssuj: 不会
<sssuj> onlylove: 感觉32位和16位完全是2种不同的东东，尤其是连内存管理机制都一点不一样，现在汇编教程竟然还是16位的
<sssuj> onlylove: 何况现在都64位了
<onlylove> sssuj: 你净说没用的，32位处理器处理16位汇编需要一个特殊的转换设备，我上课还见过那么个破东西
<sssuj> 大家都64位了还在看16位教程，感觉有点怪异
<onlylove> sssuj: 据说是处理内存寻址的
<amphineko> 大概是16位比较简单?
<sssuj> onlylove: 嗯，32和16寻址一点不一样
<sssuj> onlylove: 16直接段偏移，32段需要找段基址在gdt/ldt中，然后偏移得线性地址，再判断分页之类的找到物理地址
<sssuj> onlylove: 感觉真困扰，那些反汇编去看c语言的都是咋看懂的呀
 * jiero 知道结局。
 * jiero 知道未来是好玩的。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 手误把文件夹拖到了gnome的最上方的栏上，左击就打开该文件夹，右击出现如图显示，怎么删除它？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460330 不知道大家有遇到这种情况不？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 nsynet — 2014-06-02 19:47
<sssuj> jiero: 和她game over了？
<sssuj> jiero: 早断也好呀，找个喜欢你的吧，如果不喜欢，赖着也没意思呀！
<jiero> sssuj: 嗯
<jiero> sssuj: 找个自己喜欢的，能研究自己啊
<jiero> 哈哈
 * jiero 今天发现自己极度胆小
<sssuj> jiero: 你看l5e多喜欢你，可以考虑发张下
<jiero> sssuj: 我是恶人。不负责。。。
<jiero> October21:  发现自己
<jiero> MeaCu1pa:  好了。我终于见到了一个说自己想要活60岁就够了的人。
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 可能是背负太多记忆的人
<October21> jiero: 刚才你想说什么啊？
<jiero> October21: 我刚才？忘记了啊。当时说当时想说的。
<October21> jiero: 嗯，没事
<jiero> October21: 我很胆小。我才发现
<jiero> October21: 不敢担负
<October21> jiero: 没看出来
<October21> jiero: 你做了什么对不起她的事？
<jiero> October21: 噢。我能给自己加好多。首先是告诉了别人我喜欢她。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> October21: 这点她似乎很不喜欢
 * jiero 确实是笨蛋。
<jiero> 今天互相交流，她对我感觉是我很无趣
<October21> jiero: 那就改呗
<October21> jiero: 那你去学习变得有趣
<jiero> October21: 哈哈，我有些没学 - 比如变吃货，比如唱歌，比如看电影，比如看小说
<jiero> 比如做饭
<jiero> 好多
<October21> jiero: 慢慢来……
<jiero> October21: 。。。
<jiero> October21: 我发现不敢看小说，我属于 先天下之乐而乐，先天下之忧而忧的人。
<jiero> October21: 不看书了，看书都觉得自己老了害怕了
 * jiero 被说一直在笑
 * jiero 像傻瓜一样在笑
<October21> 去找些她感兴趣的事嘛
<October21> jiero: 你是不是发现自己像小孩子啊
<jiero> October21:  她倒是认识很多工科男，但我比那些都对世事了解更少
<jiero> October21:  哈哈我确实像小孩，永远长不大
<October21> jiero: 你干嘛之看到别人的好，却忽略自己的优势呢？
<jiero> October21: 我从来不知道自己有优势啊
<jiero> October21: 我会无视掉已经有的一切
<jiero> October21: 我无限贪婪
<jiero> October21: 今天可以多睡了，这两天都是5点起床呢。
<jiero> 23点到5点，我可不行
<October21> jiero: 你每天很轻松吗？
<jiero> October21: 不一定
<jiero> October21: 但是我觉得应该是，和很多人相比
<October21> jiero: 那你够幸运
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • virtualbox里面安装lubuntu 双向剪贴板无法使用? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460331 virtualbox addtions 安装了, 没提示任何错误, 除了双向剪贴板和拖拽, 别的功能都有了.. 是还要装什么吗? 统计信息: 发表于 由 fcymk2 — 2014-06-02 21:03
<jiero> October21:  用别人的时间交换到自己的时间
<jiero> October21:  用 70元钱的时间+其他时间交换到她和我在一起交流几个小时。哈。
<jiero> October21:  谢谢你的时间
<October21> jiero: 什么时间，我也是无聊啊，刚加了一个小时班
<jiero> October21: 时间是宝贵的。大家都有无数时间浪费呢。
<jiero> October21: 今天下午我觉得时间太多了，都浪费了
<October21> jiero: 只要充实就够了，太纠结就会很累
<jiero> October21:  嗯。看天空总觉得我浪费了天空
<jiero> October21: 每一丝变化都捕捉不到
<October21> jiero: 你怎么总是悲天悯人啊？
<jiero> October21:  因为我可以一直笑着啊
<jiero> October21: 这是回报
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 如何在win8中增加ubuntu启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460332 win8和ubuntu14分别装在各自的硬盘.都已能正常运行(用开机选择硬盘启动方式运行win8或ubuntu). 请问如何在win8中增加ubuntu启动.我是新手.请说详细一点.谢谢. 统计信息: 发表于 由 cjing2000 — 2014-06-02 21:12
<October21> jiero: 我若为王
<jiero> October21:  哈 总有像 yunfan 那样不需要太调教的人
 * jiero 要继续磨砺心智
<October21> jiero: 磨成孤家寡人了
<jiero> October21:  哈哈。我本来就不特别追求女人。她是女的也只是恰好是女的，是男的我可能算另一种方式。
 * jiero 摸摸 happyaron  你跑不了
<jiero> October21 我孤单一生了
<October21> jiero: 你不能认真点吗？
<October21> jiero: 算了相亲
<jiero> October21 又有何惧
<jiero> October21 。。。
<October21> jiero: 我是很传统的，所以我还是认为你不能这样下去……
<jiero> October21 她祝愿我找第一个就可以定终身 :)
<jiero> October21 噢。我么，应该不是很担心。
<October21> jiero: 真是个善良的女孩
<jiero> October21: 嗯。就像阳光一样。
<October21> jiero: 所以不要放弃
<jiero> October21 她告诉我什么时候她会启程哈
<October21> jiero: 要回来了啊
<jiero> October21: ？不是啊，是要走了
<jiero> October21 哈，似乎我是祖父母辈唯一能依靠的孙辈。暂时是走不脱
 * jiero 从小就喜欢利用别人达成自己的目的。
<October21> jiero: 你打算怎么做呢？
<jiero> October21: 不知道。我知道的是她是非常重计划的；我是非常随意的。但反而她说自己是非常随性，而我总是分析。。。
<jiero> 哈哈哈
<jiero> 真矛盾
<October21> jiero: 这叫因势利导而已
<jiero> October21: 感觉我就像月光一样。
<October21> jiero: 你应该可以出个诗集
<jiero> October21: 。。。
<chenxiongfei> 海外求职的人员可真多啊
<chenxiongfei> 我获得一个马尼拉的offer
<October21> 菲律宾？
<chenxiongfei> October21:
<chenxiongfei> October21: 当然
<chenxiongfei> October21: 他们竟然不要求英文
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 求助，android源码编译问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460333 问题如图 统计信息: 发表于 由 copylife — 2014-06-02 21:47
<imtxc> 啥
<imtxc> 啥傻傻
<imtxc> onlylove: 晚
<imtxc> freeflying: 好的，等会儿啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 晚
 * imtxc 旁边的超市居然有洛阳铲卖， 放出来几个粽子我问题不大  cc freeflying onlylove
<imtxc> o
<imtxc> onlylove: 今天逛了一下午，想买块三合板都没买到
<hoxily> 洛阳铲不是考古必备吗？
<imtxc> hoxily: 吃粽子用的
 * imtxc 睡觉
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> lxc真好用。
<endle> 你用 lxc 干吗？
<freeflying> imtxc: 洛阳铲是啥
<freeflying> happyaron: 我早就告诉过你啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 嗯，之前一直没动力折腾
<happyaron> freeflying: 最近用上了
<happyaron> endle: 类似虚拟机呗
<happyaron> endle: 做下隔离
<freeflying> happyaron: 同构化里根本没必要kvm/xen这种
<happyaron> freeflying: 嗯
<endle> happyaron, 你是日常使用，还是在服务器上用？
<happyaron> endle: 服务器
<endle> 哦
<happyaron> 日常用systemd-nspawn也挺方便的
<freeflying> happyaron: 这东西估计又要呗贵司玩死
<happyaron> freeflying: lol
<freeflying> happyaron: 马克当年应该收购docker
<happyaron> freeflying: 这不是被猫猫弄了么
<freeflying> happyaron: docker这事只能怪马克自己啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa: stable上的lxc有啥问题啊，就这简单用户没问题啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 是啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 简单用途
<freeflying> happyaron: 我上周还报了个bug
<happyaron> freeflying: 赞
<happyaron> freeflying: 其实我不明白docker到底是啥东东
<sssuj> happyaron: 不是小图标吗？面板上的
<happyaron> sssuj: 额https://www.docker.io/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Homepage - Docker: the Linux container engine
<freeflying> happyaron: 找hamo解释给你
<sssuj> happyaron: 不用de dm还真没关注过… 一直一个fvwm
<happyaron> freeflying: 好的
<happyaron> hoxily: 昨天你说啥知情人士？
<ohmygod> who
<ohmygod> goodnight
<foob> Hello all
<foob> ...
<hoxily> happyaron: 忘了。大概是说你们几个知道l5e不回来的原因。
<hoxily> 但是l5e昨天来过了。
<hoxily> 所以我的猜测错了。
<happyaron> hoxily: 哦
<hoxily> foob: hello back.
<foob> 谁能告诉我为什么 想用Python3在Emacs或Vim补全这么难？
<cherrot> foob, 用Python3补全？ 你要做个插件么？
 * jiero 结果到了早上还是失眠。。。
<jiero> 靠！！！
<jiero> 我以后就23点睡，失眠也不当回事！
<knownbad> 心理因素。
<knownbad> 失眠容易造成阳痿。
<knownbad> 久了阳具干枯掉落。
<knownbad> 恭喜。
<lincan> http://www.baidu.com
<^k^> lincan: ⇪ 百度一下，你就知道
<lincan> http://www.ssss.com
<^k^> lincan: ⇪ Stewart & Stevenson | Home
<lincan> http://www.gotodie.com
<^k^> lincan: ⇪ err: no title
<lincan> http://www.motherfucker.com
<jiero> knownbad: 哈，我这种喜欢在阴沟里卷曲的人向往太阳。
<jiero> knownbad:  嗯。向往阳光的我。
<jiero> may be liked by people, but forever alone
<knownbad> 干我屁事，得你自个阳光。
<jiero> knownbad:  :) 是啊，我感觉一切都是发光的，我自己不会
<jiero> knownbad: 所以在哪里我都可以笑，一切都可以美好
<jiero> 同时悲哀 ;P
 * jiero 现在真的考虑追着那孩子走了。。。
<jiero> 靠。。。
<jiero> knownbad:  我难道出生开始就纠结？
<jiero> lol
<knownbad> 鬼扯，我是她不会考虑你。   优柔寡断的不行。
<jiero>  knownbad 嗯。
<jiero> knownbad:  我总是到最后用直觉作决定
<knownbad> 你喜欢就好。
 * jiero 到底想要什么
 * jiero 27 了，还没学会世界3%的技能。
 * jiero 不敢看书了。
<jiero> 看书有22年了。
#ubuntu-cn 2014-06-03
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • dash常常导致先花屏紧接着死机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460341 我装的是ubuntu14.04. 当按下super键激活dash时,常常导致先花屏,紧接着死机(鼠标键盘停止一切响应),不得不重新启动! 请问各位前辈,这是怎么回事?为什么会花屏,我的显卡低(见http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.ph
<^k^>  ─> p?f=48&t=460207)吗? 怎么解决呢?换成xubuntu(介绍该版本适合低配置的电脑)? 多谢! 统计信息: 发表于 由 elivinger — 2014-06-03 6:48
<gshmu> alt+f2 启动程序的命令怎么知道？  比如pidgin
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 倪光南：未来三年到五年将实现移动操作系统国产化替代 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460343 中国工程院院士倪光南30日在京表示，我国有数以亿计的移动终端设备，却缺少自主可控的国产移动操作系统，这留下了信息安全隐患。他希望国内企业可以抓住契机，加强研
<jiero> sleepy night and sleepy morning
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 自由软件之父：苹果微软罪大恶极 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460344 1401162232803.jpg “自由软件之父”理查德·斯托曼(Richard Stallman) 新浪科技 潘飞虎 虽然已经年逾六旬，但理查德·斯托曼(Richard Stallman)显然没能做到“耳顺”。他会在任何时间、任何场合，以不容置疑
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 播放MP3文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460345 ubuntu10.04下不可播放MP3，搜索解码器也搜索不到，怎么办？与主机型号有关吗？有一台主机与虚拟机安装gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3离线包后，能播放MP3文件，而另一台主机安装gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3包后还是不能播放 统计信息: 发
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 jiang_198586 — 2014-06-03 9:02
<jiero> Destine 我果然心智太小了
<Destine> jiero, 怎么啦？
<jiero> Destine: 感伤各种小事情，唠叨
<knownbad> 不，是你屁眼太小。
<jiero> knownbad: 。
<knownbad> 你没用脑袋想，你用屁眼想。
<jiero> knownbad: 。。
<knownbad> 所以说的都是屁话。
<jiero> knownbad: 恩。说出来都是屁话
<Destine> knownbad, 文明一点。
<Destine> jiero, 她说你啦？
<knownbad> 文明是负担，实话更难得。
<knownbad> 我对安慰他没兴趣，只想打醒他。
<jiero> Destine: 差不多。
<Destine> jiero, 那你打算怎么办呢？
<knownbad> jiero: 贝戈戈了？
 * jiero 感觉自己只是向往太阳
<jiero> knownbad: ？
<jiero> Destine: 直觉是她对我负面想法多一些。
<Destine> jiero, 那你是想不管她的想法呢，还是想改变一下呢？
<jiero> Destine:  我怎么办呢。先把日常事情解决一下。
<jiero> Destine: 我会改变
<Destine> jiero, 也可以，解决吧。
<knownbad> 你这像是希腊神话里的Icarus飞向太阳一样。
<jiero> knownbad: 对。
<knownbad> 你在太阳正大着是往它飞不能怪太阳把你融了。
<knownbad> 等太阳没这么热再试试，要不直接避过？
<knownbad> 要不就继续用屁眼想去。
<knownbad> 她如果正讨厌你还去惹她？
<jiero> Destine:  她可以向我说前男友种种不好和优点，这是一般谈话主题么？
<jiero> knownbad:  对，我应该一直会被讨厌。
<Destine> jiero, 不是，大家通常不谈论这个。
<jiero> Destine: 所以我感觉她像太阳，即使想隐藏自己，也很难做到
<knownbad> 还在用屁眼想？
 * slucx 现在一上来就会看到感情热线
<Destine> jiero, 我同意 knownbad 的点，你有点钻牛角尖了。
<knownbad> 你确实情商有待加强。   说的是你在情绪顶端时不停的去扰乱，不碰壁才怪。
<knownbad> 算了，今天的放屁配额用完了。
<knownbad> 不放了。
<jiero> Destine:  恩。我不敢看书了 :)
<knownbad> 我和你说我自个的故事你没听明白？
<jiero> knownbad:  这个故事里的主角不是一开始就见面的。也没有一开始那么深的固定印象。
<knownbad> 我自个的故事？   认识个女的说只当朋友后来陪到床上去？
 * jiero 觉得自己很难理解别人。
 * jiero 这么多年都在试图了解自己
<knownbad> 不是没想过，但其实不去想反而越容易一起。
<knownbad> 错了，问题是你自私的认为一切在你。
<knownbad> 问题和答案都是你。   错了。
<knownbad> 你不能解决所有的问题，得认识何时放手对双方都好。
<knownbad> 妈的，连明天放屁的配额都用光了。
<knownbad> 跟二奶聊天去。
<jiero> knownbad: 哈哈，交流是双边的，确实我不行。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> Destine: 现在的问题是，她不知道和我在一起有什么乐趣了 - 感觉我很无聊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 玩了supertux退出后，分辨率失调 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460347 安装了supertux，很不错的爱情故事，哈哈，挺有意思的，不过有点小问题，玩好游戏退出后分辨率就不对了，不知有何解决方法？或者有什么办法重启桌面使其恢复分辨率也行，没有办法的办法 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2014-06-03 9:45
 * knownbad 大声的说整个聊天室都觉的你无聊了。
<jiero> knownbad: 。确实。
<Destine> jiero, 不过倒也不急吧，慢慢都会好的。
 * jiero have beening refusing digging any phsical holes and jump inside.
<jiero> Destine:  恩。我最近变的不是我了。
<knownbad> No need to use physical since nothing is physical, grammatic error.
<knownbad> 呵呵
<jiero> knownbad: hehe
 * jiero 修改一下作息时间，反正最多睡到5点。
<RainFlying> 昨天 0 点多点就睡了，果然悲剧了
<happyaron> jiero: 你疯了嘛？
<happyaron> jiero: 要学李嘉诚了？
<happyaron> jiero: 没有九十点钟起不来的路过
<happyaron> RainFlying: ...
<jiero> happyaron:  我最多睡到5点，反正。
<jiero> happyaron:  23点睡，5点起也算可以了
<happyaron> jiero: 几点睡呢
<happyaron> jiero: 就为了早上能起来是么？
<jiero> happyaron: 不，是为了睡的足够
<happyaron> jiero: 额神马
<jiero> happyaron: 那么我可以22点睡
<happyaron> jiero: 果然学李嘉诚的节奏
<happyaron> jiero: 骚年加油
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 我现在都分不清睡觉和清醒的界限了
<happyaron> jiero: 出去旅行吧
<happyaron> jiero: 这个月我去香港，跟我走不
<jiero> happyaron: 假期最多4天。
<jiero> 不过大概也就3天。
<happyaron> jiero: 那到附近转转
 * jiero 不知道
<zhpeng> 老子做梦了一晚上，梦到面试，各种逻辑清晰，早上起来累死了
<zhpeng> 脑子升腾
<happyaron> jiero: 我现在到处跑得都吐血了。
<happyaron> zhpeng: lol
<jiero> happyaron:  你赶紧买相机啊。
<happyaron> jiero: 我就是为相机去的……
<jiero> happyaron:  话说，我又被赞助 $500 买相机，买什么好
<happyaron> jiero: 你自己还有预算加上么
<happyaron> jiero: 差不多可以买700D
<jiero> happyaron: 我不想买单反
<jiero> 太大。
<happyaron> jiero: 微单不了解，卡片的话不用买太贵的。
<jiero> happyaron:  有D90 可以用，但是我懒搬那么重的
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39773
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 金发是一个基因发生突变的结果
<onlylove> happyaron: 他没救了
<happyaron> onlylove: 没救了+10086
<happyaron> jiero: 好吧童鞋
<onlylove> jiero: sony 黑卡
<happyaron> jiero: 用微单的，不是姑娘就是基啊。
<Destine> happyaron, tualatrix还用微单呢，你这么说他。
<happyaron> Destine: 没关系啊，地图炮总见过吧
<happyaron> Destine: 最近一直在说服bismarck童鞋不要买土豪微单。。。
<Destine> happyaron, 你这地图炮的也太多了。
 * slucx 谁用过xbindkeys？
<happyaron> Destine: 但是轰得很合心意
<happyaron> lol
<Destine> happyaron, 合谁心意？
<happyaron> Destine: 谁轰合谁心意啊。
<happyaron> Destine: 下定决心5D3加24-70 f/2.8了
<Destine> happyaron, 木有长的。
<happyaron> Destine: 买不起小白
<Destine> happyaron, 小小白。
<happyaron> Destine: 24-105 f/4 套头买了就砸手里了
<happyaron> Destine: 没预算，跟买不起一样。
<Destine> happyaron, 小小白也不算贵了。
<happyaron> Destine: f4那个？
<Destine> happyaron, 而且正好能把70 200补上。
<happyaron> Destine: 之前用18 200玩，长的那边暂时不咋用得上。
<Destine> happyaron, 18 200听上去好像适马。。。
<happyaron> Destine: 杨老师那头就是18 200，原厂
<happyaron> Destine: 跟24 70一代一样重
<Destine> happyaron, 没注意。
<RainFlying> 都是土豪啊
<zhan> 打土豪，分田地
<RainFlying> zhan: 单反给我，其余给你
<happyaron> Destine: http://item.jd.com/134101.html
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ 【佳能EF-S18-200mmf】佳能（Canon） EF-S 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6IS 广角到长焦的11倍超大变焦比镜头【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:4299.00
<happyaron> Destine: 介个
<zenNamaste> RainFlying: zhan: 你们说话真不是时候.
<zhan> RainFlying: 好像有 MBP?
<Destine> happyaron, 木有红圈。
<Destine> happyaron, 百微+套头+小小白，嗯，差不多就够了。
<happyaron> Destine: 焦段超过最小三倍的，L头只有24 105一个奇葩吧
<Destine> happyaron, 壕，买。
<happyaron> Destine: 妹的……
<happyaron> Destine: 不买
<happyaron> Destine: 这次就2470加个小痰盂了
<RainFlying> zhan: 也给我!
<happyaron> Destine: 话说24-70 f4那支头自带微距
<zhan> RainFlying: 土豪先把你灭了
<jiero> happyaron: 收二手啊，不当壕就证明一下。
<happyaron> jiero: 没收到
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。
<Destine> happyaron, 壕，灭人一下。
<happyaron> jiero: 倒是和好多骗子聊了好多天
<zhan> RainFlying: 那么贪心
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。
<happyaron> Destine: 艰巨任务交给你了
<happyaron> jiero: 本来想收二手5D2加2470一代的
<happyaron> 要么太贵要么不靠谱……
 * happyaron 反正重量对我不是事
<jiero> happyaron:  直接数码摄像机+垃圾相机呗。
<happyaron> jiero: 啥意思
<jiero> happyaron: 摄像机才真有超远距离拍摄能力
<jiero> happyaron: 近距离普通相机够了
<happyaron> jiero: 暂时没这样考虑～
<Destine> jiero, 握手，D90系。
<happyaron> Destine: 你成泥坑党了？
<happyaron> lol
<Destine> happyaron, 你看到过吧？
<happyaron> 没
<happyaron> 泥坑就是像素傻高唉～不过镜头还不错。
<Destine> happyaron, 你才像素傻高，你全家都像素傻高。
<Destine> happyaron, 怎么没看到过，我po在ins上的。
<happyaron> Destine: 没看见啊
<Destine> happyaron, 我前年就po了。
<happyaron> Destine: 那个啊
<Destine> happyaron, 要不然捏，我像再买得起一个的么？
<happyaron> Destine: 以为你最近再次成泥坑党了。
<jiero> `。
<jiero> Destine:  握手，我只拍了蜘蛛
<onlylove> happyaron: 买齐大小三元得啦，土豪荣
<happyaron> Destine: 已有相机的，就没啥好说了。不过新购的话我更青睐高感的感动。
<happyaron> onlylove: 买不起
<onlylove> happyaron: 那小三元
<happyaron> onlylove: 不买
<onlylove> happyaron: 大三元？
<Destine> jiero, 把壕 happyaron 踢出去。
 * happyaron 妹的
<onlylove> happyaron: 你用那么久，到底知道自己最习惯哪个焦段不
<happyaron> onlylove: 大体知道
<onlylove> happyaron: 我觉得那个200的没啥意思啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 那是借的……用来找自己习惯哪个焦段的
<onlylove> happyaron: 顺便鄙视下就买50f1.8的，你倒是买红圈啊，人像你买85定焦啊，你那是全幅好吧
<zhan> 求借来装高大上
<happyaron> onlylove: 继续鄙视吧，没必要上f1.4
<onlylove> happyaron: 有空找 imtxc借他那个18200去
<onlylove> happyaron: 你鄙视毛，红圈1.2
<happyaron> onlylove: 买不起
<onlylove> happyaron: 1.4那个不是红圈
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯
<happyaron> 买不起
<freeflying> happyaron: 你们这些小土豪，一大早就开始晒器材
<happyaron> freeflying: 哪有叔儿您土豪啊
<jiero> freeflying:  器材都比我壕的人们。
<onlylove> freeflying: 我穷人，什么器材都没有
<Destine> fracting, 大土豪早。
<onlylove> freeflying: 电脑都是公司的
 * Destine 没有器材！
<happyaron> Destine: 那泥坑是啥
<onlylove> Destine: 我可以认为这是卖萌么
<Destine> happyaron, 不是我的啊。至少不是我买的。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • sysv-rc is broken or not fully installed,最近总在系统升级出错，检查时提示- http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460348 14.1 UTOPIC 系统图形界面升级出错，已经很久了 在控制台上 sudo apt-get autoclean 正常 sudo apt-get autoremove 就提示sysrv-rc错误 sudo dpkg-reconfigure sysv-rc 时提示sysv-rc损坏或未完全
<^k^>  ─> 安装 最后只得 cd /var/lib/dpkg sudo mv info info.bak sudo mkdir info 再来一遍，autoremove 然后update upgrade 但过了2天又出这种问题 请教怎么彻 …
<happyaron> Destine: 我是实在没法赖着一直借，才决定买的
<happyaron> Destine: 有用的就行呗
<Destine> happyaron, 那不是我买的就不是我的，所以我没有器材。
<Destine> happyaron, 我有个卡片机，嗯嗯。
<Destine> happyaron, 照出来不比你们单反差。
<freeflying> Destine: 技术党
<happyaron> Destine: 技术党
<freeflying> 我只有一个华为的手机
<jiero> happyaron Destine onlylove freeflying 昨天我用370元的破相机拍的鸟站树枝子 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=460342
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<freeflying> 现在都不好意思用instangram了
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。
<happyaron> Destine: bismarck童鞋用土豪卡片机，认为对感光神马的现在科技也就那样了。拿了7D捏一下子，就说高感不科学。于是要入土豪微单。
<happyaron> Destine: 但那土豪微单的价格，够买6D了
<freeflying> jiero: 毒，德味，大师，收藏了
<jiero> happyaron:  我拍照，都是iso不能高过200了。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 大师
<happyaron> jiero: 对你手的要求很高啊
<jiero> happyaron: 降低 ev
<jiero> ev -2
<jiero> happyaron: 买有防抖的相机
<happyaron> jiero: 曝光时间啊
<jiero> happyaron: 一般都是 1/20 以下我才敢
 * jiero 天生手抖
<Destine> 哇哈哈哈 1/4 没问题。
<happyaron> freeflying: 您是土豪得对器材没感觉了而已，是吧叔儿
<onlylove> happyaron: oracle可以用root用户安装部
<freeflying> happyaron: 毛，我是屌丝的代表
<happyaron> onlylove: 安装程序貌似一般不用root启动？
<happyaron> freeflying: 您是土豪过了，现在改自嘲了
<onlylove> happyaron: 我在想，能不能用root启动
<RainFlying> 看了一下 swift 的代码，被丑哭了。
<happyaron> RainFlying: 您指哪个swift？lol
<happyaron> onlylove: 不知道
<RainFlying> happyaron: 刚出的那个，不是之前那个。
<happyaron> :)
<Destine> onlylove, 不能，会检测是不是root。
<onlylove> Destine: 好吧……
<Destine> onlylove, 干嘛要root？
<happyaron> Destine: 他在那扣脚本呢
<onlylove> Destine: 扔一个shell里面，偷懒
<freeflying> RainFlying: 是smalltalk改得？
<RainFlying> @freeflying: 不是，是把一堆语言的东西揉到一起的。
<RainFlying> @freeflying:   let people = ["Anna": 67, "Beto": 8, "Jack": 33, "Sam": 25]
<freeflying> RainFlying: 解释性的？
<RainFlying> @freeflying: for (name, age) in people {
<freeflying> lol
<Destine> onlylove, 嗯，这是不行的。。。installation guide里专门说了不行。
<RainFlying> @freeflying: println("\(name) is \(age) years old.")
<freeflying> 确实二了点
<RainFlying> 先把 root 的 UID 改成非 0， 装好之后再改回 0 ？
<happyaron> onlylove: 话说你要l5e的扣扣？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你确定改了以后你还有权限改回去？
<onlylove> happyaron: 我没说哦
<Destine> happyaron, fcitx在debian上又挂了一回。
<Destine> happyaron, 修去。
<onlylove> happyaron: 嗯，openbox那个图标啥时候修啊？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 你改之前不会先准备好的么？
<happyaron> Destine: 怎么挂的，具体请客
<happyaron> Destine: 具体情况
<onlylove> RainFlying: 算了，不和oracle治气，没意思
<happyaron> onlylove: 给我虚拟机镜像，复现环境
<onlylove> RainFlying: 反正人又没具体要求啥的，脚本里面一堆写死的
<onlylove> happyaron: 你找谁要呢！
<Destine> happyaron, 用着用着就死了。
<Destine> happyaron, -d的时候表示dbus木有初始化。
<onlylove> happyaron: 你要修openbox的？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 话说用 root 执行脚本，然后里用非 root 帐号执行安装过程，这个是很正常的需求吧？
<happyaron> onlylove: 找你啊
<happyaron> Destine: ~/.config/fcitx/crash 下有东西没
<onlylove> RainFlying: 貌似su - oracle不行？我再试试
<happyaron> Destine: 还有，执行一下 fcitx-diag<tab>
<happyaron> onlylove: 对啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 你不给我复现环境，只能和破马叔一样
<Destine> happyaron, no /crash directory...
<Destine> ha
<RainFlying> onlylove: su - oracle 是切到对应的帐号去啊，你直接用 su -c 'xxxxxxx' oracle  或者 sudo -u oracle ******* 试试？
<onlylove> happyaron: 这还用虚拟机镜像么……你装个openbox不就行了
<onlylove> RainFlying: 需要oracle的环境
<onlylove> RainFlying: 哦，userprofile
<happyaron> Destine: ~/.config/fcitx/log
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问这个显示音量屏幕亮度的软件是什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460349 在ubuntu下的这个东西我想搬到openbox桌面下用，请问是哪个包呢？谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 blackthought — 2014-06-03 11:04
<happyaron> Destine: 有么
<happyaron> onlylove: 我需要你用的环境
<Destine> ha
<onlylove> 你玩我呢……
<Destine> happyaron, no file in that dir.
<onlylove> happyaron: 满足你
<happyaron> Destine: fcitx-diagnose
<happyaron> Destine: 运行之后把输出发我
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<RainFlying> onlylove: su - -c 'COMMAND' oracle ?
<onlylove> RainFlying: root用户su 到oracle应该不要密码，我试试吧
<onlylove> RainFlying: 但是那个安装完，需要手动回车确认下
<RainFlying> onlylove: 祭出 expect
<onlylove> RainFlying: 祭毛啊……我快被expect搞死了都
<happyaron> RainFlying: expect 会死人的。。。
<RainFlying> happyaron: expect 挺好的。
<happyaron> RainFlying: 写不明白啊
<onlylove> RainFlying: 问题就是安装完了以后，oracle和你balabala一堆废话，要你切换到root执行root.sh，但是不退出
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你写expect啥？
<happyaron> RainFlying: expect 大牛，膜拜
<RainFlying> happyaron: 小白的需求用最简单的 expect 可以实现，你们这些稳拿的需求估计得招一个小白替你们敲键盘。来给我简直工作吧。 cc @onlylove
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我不是稳拿！你才是！
<onlylove> RainFlying: 还有土豪荣
<happyaron> RainFlying: 你是温拿
<RainFlying> happyaron: 金壕们给条活路行不行！？ cc @onlylove
<happyaron> RainFlying: 反正不是我
<onlylove> happyaron: 我装oracle的vc找不到了……我指望那个vc给我还原快照呢……
<RainFlying> 上次谁买 Asus UX302L  来着？
<happyaron> onlylove: 额
<happyaron> onlylove: vc找不到这个也略坑爹了把
<zhpeng> cx_oracle
<sulit> 为什么linux频道没帽子？
<onlylove> happyaron: 前几天搞德语日语测试，可能把那个窗口关了，我去看下ip去
<happyaron> onlylove: 啥意思
<onlylove> happyaron: 我就是把那个vc client关了，我看下以前登过的，应该能找到吧，挨个试咯
<happyaron> lol
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> 早
 * imtxc momo onlylove eexp freeflying zenNamaste
<zhan> imtxc: 你在不同时区啊
<happyaron> imtxc: 早
<imtxc> zhan: +8
<jiero> You have an IQ of 148
<jiero> lol
 * imtxc momo happyaron jiero
<imtxc> gfrog: 我每次都错过那个缤特力蓝牙耳机的特价。。。
<jiero> imtxc:  自动刷新机器人啊。设置区间 ocr 提取
<happyaron> “据说爸爸第一次听到女儿有男朋友的时候的感觉，就像农民伯伯辛辛苦苦种了一季的白菜被猪给拱了。而爸爸第一次听到儿子有女朋友的感觉就像辛辛苦苦养的猪终于会拱白菜了。”
<sulit> happyaron~ 你是白菜还是。。。
<happyaron> sulit: 你是白菜还是猪呢？
<sulit> happyaron~ 我是拱白菜的
<sulit> happyaron~ 你呢
<happyaron> sulit: 一样啊
<sulit> happyaron~ 拱到了吗？
<happyaron> ...
<zhan> 哈皮这下不哈皮了
<happyaron> 没啊
<onlylove> happyaron: vbox导出，可以选择不导出用户文件么，
<happyaron> onlylove: vbox不熟悉
<onlylove> happyaron: 我一堆shell脚本在上面……
<happyaron> onlylove: lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 算了，我导入再删掉吧，说起来，那个东西我怎么给你
<slucx> monsterwm大家接触过没？
<slucx> 感觉很牛叉的样子
<hoxily> sulit: C++看完了？
<sulit> hoxily~ 没呢，昨天去逛天安门了
<sulit> hoxily~ 被放鸽子了
<hoxily> sulit: 你在北京呀！
<onlylove> imtxc: 那些把邮件内容p图上的，是不是有病啊！
<sulit> hoxily~ 刚到不久
<zhan> c艹 这么快就看完啦？
<sulit> zhan~ 只是应付招聘
<sulit> hoxily~ 有什么疑问，可以说
<onlylove> sulit: 你要知道c艹这名字的来历，然后……
 * imtxc 收一个蓝牙耳机
<zhan> 面试的，看看 scott mayers 那基本就差不多了
 * imtxc 能接打电话就行
<sulit> onlylove~ 。。。
<sulit> imtxc~ 你这跟要个女友，能满足日常需要有啥区别
<imtxc> sulit: 没有区别啊
<sulit> imtxc~ 这么直接啊
 * jiero 今天又跳跃撞上门梁了，还将其撞弯了
<imtxc> gfrog: 你之前的那个耳机降噪怎么样
<jiero> 头疼
<onlylove> sulit: 有
<zhan> 弹跳力不错啊
<jiero> zhan: 很矮好吧
<sulit> onlylove~ 那你说说呗
<sulit> 本人身高180，体重130
<sulit> 诚聘女友
<jiero> sulit: 基本相同
<onlylove> sulit: 根据女友开放程度不同决定，有的只可以么么哒，有的可以啪啪啪
<happyaron> sulit: 聘女友是啥意思啊
 * jiero 找不到女友
 * happyaron 吃饭
<imtxc> sulit: 躺着多高和持续时间多长才是硬道理
 * imtxc 找不到女朋友
<sulit> onlylove~ 就是先交往，合适可以买断
<sulit> imtxc~ 你叼
<sulit> happyaron~  就是先交往，合适可以买断
<sulit> onlylove~ sorry，发错人了
<onlylove> happyaron: 你还没说我怎么把虚拟机镜像给你呢！
<onlylove> happyaron: 3.72G，太大了……不玩了，你不修不修吧，反正就那么回事，能用就行
<sulit> http://lcx.cc/?i=3502
<^k^> sulit: ⇪ 0x80c IRC 网络安全匿名聊天室_Nuclear'Atk 网络安全研究中心
<sulit> jiero~ 那张图出卖了你
<jiero> sulit: ？
<sulit> http://lcx.cc/?i=3502
<sulit> jiero~ 这个链接
<onlylove> sulit: 谁这么无聊……
<zenNamaste> sulit: 同问, 谁这么无聊
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • unity实在是不喜欢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460352 之前12.04用E17，现在14.04只好UNITY，但是实在不喜欢工具栏在左边，挪又没法挪，烦人啊，还有那个全局菜单，简直是反人类，关个窗口还要跑到左上角。 等等等大神有了E7/18的教程再分析吧。 统计信息: 发表于 由 躺
<^k^>  ─> 在桌子上 — 2014-06-03 12:36
<sulit> onlylove~我也不知道
<sulit> zenNamaste~ 不知道
<onlylove> sulit: 我记得有个马来的，0x70的sb来过
<lainme> onlylove: +1 有个来宣传过
<onlylove> lainme: 问题是你看上面那个0x80的……
<sulit> onlylove~ jiero是女的？为何称呼为罗姐？
<onlylove> sulit: 管我毛事
<sulit> onlylove~ 把字打对
<onlylove> sulit: 你和别人说去
<sulit> onlylove~ 好吧，我是个逗比
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 不是马来, 是印尼
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 忘了哪里的，反正就那么个地方的
<nyfair> 大马和印尼差很远啊
<nyfair> 印尼好歹人口比日本还多了
<sulit> 你们有谁能进入到#c++频道的吗？
<RainFlying> sulit: 我在 #C++ 了
 * ofan yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<sulit> RainFlying~ 厉害，谁邀请你的？
<RainFlying> sulit: 要邀请？
<sulit> RainFlying~ 我错了
<sulit> RainFlying~ 你使障眼法
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助双头8500GT接双显示器，分辨率不正常的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460353 我的电脑显卡是8500GT，带一VGA一DVI接头，VGA使用显示器自带的线连接，DVI使用VGA转DVI头，再连接显示器的VGA线。 安装了UBUNTU14之后，原本的开源驱动显示经常不太正常。 具体表现为
<^k^>  ─> ：VGA分辨率正常，DVI分辨率不正常；点搜索时，屏幕偶尔会花屏；点关机按钮，界面显示不正常。 更换了闭源驱动“NVIDIA binary dri …
<sulit_> ^k^~ time
<sulit> _light_
<onlylove> 今天这网络傻了……
 * slucx 以后打算用irssi了…
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助！如何安装32位运行库glibc.i686和libstdc++.i686 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460355 校园网客户端一定要安装32位库才可以，请问怎么安装啊，有无线，用sudo apt-get吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 北风振漠 — 2014-06-03 13:23
<zhsso> 参照 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/UbuntuHelp:32bit_and_64bit/zh
<^k^> ⇪ ti: UbuntuHelp:32bit and 64bit/zh - Ubuntu中文
<imtxc> http://item.jd.com/986783.html 这货有人要没
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【艾利和iriverOn 智能运动蓝牙耳机设备】艾利和（Iriver） iriverOn 智能运动蓝牙耳机设备 可记录心率 耗氧 速度距离 GPS路线等及通话音乐播放 黑色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:999.00
<imtxc> 价格靠谱
<onlylove> happyaron: 我都purge的东西，为啥见一位keep
<onlylove> happyaron: 建议我keep，我都把ibus卸载了好吧
<imtxc> happyaron， gfrog ^^ 要不要收耳机
<onlylove> happyaron: aptitude是不是在抽风
<onlylove> happyaron: 这都啥依赖关系啊
<freeflying> onlylove: 你是想黑apt-get?
<onlylove> freeflying: 我没黑apt-get，那些包都没有了，我用apt-get purge卸载的
<onlylove> freeflying: 然后aptitude给我来一堆建议keep
<onlylove> freeflying: 我用aptitude remove还只能一个一个的来，*匹配不行
<smilence> 有人？
<onlylove> freeflying: 到底他俩谁活没做好
<freeflying> onlylove: 你去喷他们吧
<onlylove> freeflying: 不管啦，留给dd happyaron处理区
<onlylove> freeflying: 我怎么感觉我两个都黑了
<jiero> ...
<jiero> onlylove: I need to do something to fix myself.
<onlylove> jiero: need my help?
<jiero> onlylove: i don't know how
<onlylove> jiero: 你来和我说，我怎么把我导出的vbox虚拟机，丢给aron
<jiero> onlylove: baidu网盘
<jiero> onlylove: 快递一个闪存盘给他
<onlylove> jiero: 3G，你要我传多久
<jiero> onlylove: 刻录光盘，给他
 * jiero 属于被别人宠着也不自知的类型。
<RainFlying> onlylove: 连人带文件一起送上门给他。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我还有很多事要做……
<RainFlying> onlylove: 可以跟蓉 DD 一起做
<onlylove> RainFlying: 如果我去杭州，一定找你蹭吃蹭喝，可惜短期内去不了
<RainFlying> onlylove: 你去杭州肯定找不到我，除非我也去杭州了。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你现在在哪！
<RainFlying> onlylove: 魔都，苏州河边一块工地上
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你那朗和逗我玩的？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我哪里写着朗和了？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 貌似就你说过在杭州朗和上班吧？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 那是以前
<onlylove> 删了一堆文件，也没见ova小多少……
<jusss> RainFlying: 你和夏云飞是啥关系？
<jusss> 中国著名武术家
<onlylove> RainFlying: su - oracle -c 'command'貌似好用
<zhan> 流氓会武术，谁也挡不住
<RainFlying> jusss: 不认识夏云飞，没听书哦过。
<RainFlying> onlylove: gxgxbgbg
<jusss> RainFlying: 这么大名鼎鼎的中国现代武术家，你不知道？ http://baike.baidu.com/subview/935363/8129027.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 夏云飞_百度百科
<RainFlying> jusss: 又不给我发工资，我为什么一定要知道？
<jusss> RainFlying: 我的错
<zhan> 快发工资，见者有份
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 完美解决搜狗输入法"请启用fcitx-qimpanel面板程序"的方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460356 开场先对目前搜狗输入法安装的问题吐槽下: 1、搜狗输入法号称支持ubuntu 14.04版本，但是目前尝试的结果就是由于是和麒麟团队合作的，所以只是支持ubuntu 14.04麒麟版本的直接
<^k^>  ─> 安装。像原版的ubuntu 14.04和衍生的linux mint 17是无法直接安装使用的，必须得按教程来解决一系列的依赖问题才可以安装。 2、好不 …
 * imtxc 真得剁手了
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总，有闲置的蓝牙耳机么
<freeflying> imtxc: 没啊
<jiero> You have an IQ of 164. 原来iq和测试时间有关的。那么我大概只有150.
<jusss> jiero: 好高的iq
<jusss> jiero: 不知道你eq是多少
<jiero> jusss: 你去测测就知道了，超级简单的题目 http://www.free-iqtest.net/score.asp
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Free IQ Test - My IQ score is 74
<jiero> jusss: 从我被众人宠爱的程度来看，相当高。。。
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu 14.04 下安裝fcitx 搜狗輸入法 跟随框 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460357 根据搜狗官网进行安装 官网地址如下： http://pinyin.sogou.com/linux/help.php 提示：截止到当前发帖时间，ppa:fcitx-team/nightly 源并没有14.04版本的安装包 首先安装fictx然后安装下载下来的deb搜
<^k^>  ─> 狗输入法安装包 重启或者重新登陆后，在输入法设置处添加搜狗输入法，切换到搜狗输入法使用即可。 问题是，在不输入的情况 …
 * gfrog 卧操，asus ux302今天560.99了，妈蛋， 我这刚发出来还没到手呢
<jiero> gfrog: 你要学会，买了东西后前几个月绝对不要再看这类产品价格。
<jiero> gfrog: 否则自讨烦恼
<gfrog> jiero: ……
<RainFlying> gfrog: 233333333
<huntxu> gfrog: 这是啥设备
<jusss> jiero: "You have an IQ of 74"
<gfrog> RainFlying: 价又改回699了，没法argue去了，擦
<gfrog> huntxu: ultrabook
<huntxu> gfrog: 壕
<RainFlying> gfrog: 买这个嘛 ipvsadm manhttp://www.amazon.co.jp/UX301LA-64bit-13-3inch-i7-4500U-UX301LA-BLUE/dp/B00G94F5JW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1401778776&sr=8-1&keywords=Asus+Zenbook
<^k^> RainFlying: ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： ASUS UX301LA NB / dark blue ( WIN8 64bit / 13.3inch FHD touch / i7-4500U / 8G / 256G SSD / BT4.0 ) UX301LA-BLUE: パソコン・周辺機器 价格:￥ 175,000
<happyaron> onlylove: 我也不知道啥关系啊
<happyaron> jiero: 你要修理下自己？
<gfrog> RainFlying: 都下单了，还能退？
<RainFlying> gfrog: 能啊
<RainFlying> 你们这些土豪啊，我一块 200 大洋的 mini PCI-E 的无线网卡已经放在购物车里好几个星期了还舍不得买。
<imtxc> gfrog: 你买的多少
<gfrog> imtxc: 302
<imtxc> gfrog: 那你不是赚了么
<gfrog> RainFlying: 我买的mini pcie网卡才60羊
<gfrog> imtxc: 你问价钱？
<gfrog> imtxc: 650
<imtxc> gfrog: 对啊
<imtxc> gfrog: 好吧
 * imtxc 一个移动电源都在购物车里面放了俩月
<RainFlying> gfrog: 我买的 38 ，但是发现我的天线接口比较小，所以接触不良，导致很多无线连不上。
<eexp> 买了东西，却不用的，都是败家子。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 乌班图可以玩dota2了，显卡如何优化？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460358 现在可能有很少一部分人再乌班图上面玩dota2，但是还是有人玩啊。 虽然已经安装了显卡驱动，但是dota2游戏进行中的各种色彩不怎么理想。 多少跟显卡驱动有些关系，不知道该怎么去优化它
<^k^>  ─> ，请各位玩乌班图的高手指点下，小弟现在这里谢谢啦！ 本人的显卡、内存、CPU信息： 2014-06-03-OS.png 安装再本机的Dota2 2014-06-03-O …
<gfrog> RainFlying: 垫片锡纸
<jiero> happyaron:  对啊。为什么我会那么喜欢一个人，是自己强加的么？
<jiero> happyaron: 或者说是自己强加的印象？
<happyaron> jiero: 这个正常啦
<happyaron> 不知道
<RainFlying> gfrog: 天线的口太小，塞不到网卡里。
<imtxc> gfrog: 一周就降50刀啊
<imtxc> gfrog: 对了，你有殡特力165对吧，降噪怎么样
<imtxc> 缤
<gfrog> imtxc: 啥？
<gfrog> RainFlying: 还是没理解
<imtxc> gfrog: 蓝牙耳机啊，记得你之前买过一个
<gfrog> imtxc: 忘了啥型号，一般般，打电话还是丝丝响
<RainFlying> gfrog: 就是螺帽太小了，拧不到螺丝上。
<imtxc> gfrog: 蓝牙耳机能不能连到 x230 上用 skype 之类的打电话呢
<gfrog> imtxc: 能吧，不知道
<gfrog> imtxc: 单耳朵打电话不爽，我有耳麦，所以没这需求。
<imtxc> gfrog: 单孔的那种耳麦不多啊
<imtxc> 好像就手机的耳机是那样
<jiero> happyaron:  恩。我可能给自己强加太多事情了。所以烂了。
<imtxc> https://linuxtoy.org/archives/ubuntu-bluetooth-guide.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu 蓝牙全攻略 — LinuxTOY
<imtxc> 貌似按照这里的方式，我可以不用蓝牙耳机了
<happyaron> jiero: 瞎想嘛
<jiero> happyaron:  我除了想事情，其他的娱乐都没 :0
<eexp> 48元一年，下flac的vip。觉得咋样。
<happyaron> jiero: 干点别的。。。
<gfrog> happyaron: 最新版的chrome真心渣，fcitx在丫里输中文会丢字母
<zenNamaste> qiao: 接
<happyaron> jiero: 没事找事，别大家，别被请喝茶就行
<zenNamaste> eexp: 你买了? 共享
<happyaron> gfrog: ibus也丢吧
<gfrog> happyaron: 其他的程序都好好的，就chrome犯病
<eexp> 在想，还没交钱。
<gfrog> happyaron: 没试ibus，这货肿么搞的……
<zenNamaste> eexp: 啥网站?
<happyaron> gfrog: 最近大家都在吐槽chrome嘛
<eexp> 百度音乐盒
<happyaron> gfrog: 说输入法有问题。
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 乃要last day了？
<qiao> zenNamaste: 恩，但在目下怎么没有。
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 啥? 听不懂. 嘘
<gfrog> happyaron: 从v35就有了，一直没修
<happyaron> gfrog: lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 现在stable升级到了35，估计很多人中招，哈哈
<happyaron> gfrog: firefox用户表示无压力。
<happyaron> gfrog: 爱中招就中招吧。
 * zenNamaste firefox nightly 用户表示无压力
<onlylove> jiero: 你那测iq的，更像测英文水平的
<gfrog> happyaron: ……
<jiero> onlylove: 有么，我有些都看不懂的，直接用排除
<eexp> zenNamaste: 买不
<happyaron> zenNamaste: nightly +1
<jiero> onlylove: 好吧，我不是英文原生，难道分数更高？
<eexp> 不买，就是1xM的mp3
<onlylove> jiero: 我都看不懂那些题要我作甚，主要是这边有很多事要做，头疼
<jiero> gfrog: 我用 google chrome 那系列 也绝对不会用 stable
<onlylove> jiero: 没时间和他玩
<jiero> onlylove: 没啥，我以前作此类都是瞎填一通，没理解题意就答。
<jiero> onlylove: 就是为了玩，这次玩时间久了点，有闲，就到了那分数
 * jiero 是很不擅长理解题意的。
 * jiero 以前语文现代文阅读理解都是得分平均 1/4 水平
 * jiero 到高中毕业都没读完语文课本
 * jiero 以前写文章都不喜欢用别人的句子，不喜欢成语，可以避免用到别人的名句
<jiero> 刻意
 * ofan 看片
 * jiero 看 ofan
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 为Ubuntu 14.04 安装MAC OS X 主题[转载] http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460360 原文地址：http://www.apkdv.com/to-ubuntu-14-04-install-mac-os-x-theme/ 1: Mac wallpapers Download Mac OS X Wallpapers 2: Docky From last MacBuntu pack I recommended docky because cairo-dock were having issues with power-menu. It is light-weight and works wi
<^k^>  ─> thout any problem. mac-docy First of all install docky with following command then install Mac theme for docky: Terminal Commands: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:docky-core/p …
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 为Ubuntu 14.04 安装MAC OS X 主题[转载] http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460361 原文地址：http://www.apkdv.com/to-ubuntu-14-04-install-mac-os-x-theme/ 1: Mac wallpapers Download Mac OS X Wallpapers 2: Docky From last MacBuntu pack I recommended docky because cairo-dock were having issues with power-menu. It is light-weight and works wi
<^k^>  ─> thout any problem. mac-docy First of all install docky with following command then install Mac theme for docky: Terminal Commands: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:docky-core/p …
<onlylove> 不联网玩了，直接从内网下载rpm装好了……唉……
<onlylove> 这破网速
<zenNamaste> eexp: 暂时没想法
<zenNamaste> eexp: 平时地铁里听, 音质不用太好
<zenNamaste> eexp: 家里的箱子还没选好呢
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 耳机壕
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我穷. 请去吐槽 happyaron 壕
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 给我好东西我都听不出
<happyaron> earpod路过
<happyaron> earpods
<zhan> 那是啥
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 壕
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 请去吐槽 happyaron 壕
<onlylove> happyaron: oracle的安装脚本干完活需要按键才能退出，这个怎么搞啊，而且要命的是，退出以后后面的不执行了
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 壕
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 壕
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 壕
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 壕
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 壕
<happyaron> zhan: 苹果机器带的耳机
<happyaron> onlylove: expect吧。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 据我所知他们都是用response file来自动部署的。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 你不t刷屏的?
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 啥？
<onlylove> happyaron:部署完了需要执行下root.sh啊……
<onlylove> happyaron: 这个怎么搞
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 机会留给你
<happyaron> huntxu: 公平点
<happyaron> lol
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 坏荣
<imtxc> 看戏
 * imtxc 是不是说多了
<huntxu> 我是大v
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 给我也加个大V吧 happyaron
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我没登陆
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 反正你有帽子
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 哦, 我有op
<cherrot> 百度爆前端大bug了啊
<zenNamaste> cherrot爆 imtxc 大jh了啊
<zhan> jh是啥
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不给你发邮件了
<cherrot> zenNamaste: +v 是啥意思。。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 现在mu4e有问题
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 啥
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我有两个gmail的账号, 发邮件的时候, 区分不了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: jh 是啥
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 因为认证登陆的时候, 是靠smtp的地址来区分的.
<zenNamaste> chrysanthemum  imtxc zhan
<imtxc> /
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 辣就用别的方式发给我啊
<imtxc> zenNamaste: webmail 啊
<imtxc> dcc 收不到
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 哦.
<imtxc> huntxu: 大v不好当啊
<imtxc> huntxu: 帝都这一抓就是半年的
<huntxu> imtxc: ...我已经不在帝都了
<imtxc> huntxu: 恭喜
<imtxc> huntxu: 貌似也就帝都依然执行这个
 * zenNamaste 你们谁海涛? 帮我带个紫草膏.
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 那是做毛线的？
<zhan> 听起来是化妆的
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 蚊虫叮咬之后, 涂一下
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 那是桂林？
<zhan> six god 就好啊
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 夏天到了嘛
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 同意six god
<onlylove> 六神……
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 是廊坊
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 。。。。
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 就是花露水撒
<jiero> zenNamaste:  好玩的啊。
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<zenNamaste> jiero: 不怎么好玩
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕蓉
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕蓉你买了无敌伞木有？
<happyaron> 木
<huntxu> gfrog: 壕基娃
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 5d3 ... 土豪你好
<imtxc> huntxu: 5d3  土豪你好
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 给我op, 我要把你的名字和 adam一起放在 topic里面.
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 这个频道的两大土豪
 * imtxc 昨天梦见自己的相机掉沙漠里面了，进了好多灰。。。
 * zenNamaste 我们应该发起一个投票, 评出这个频道的三大土豪. 我估计是: adam, aron, ff
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 同意
<zhan> ee 呢
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 请转相关同志阅
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 相关同志???
<huntxu> eexp 无法挤进前三
<zenNamaste> eexp: 你要加油呀
<zhan> 恩，屈居第四
 * jiero 昨天失眠，做了奇怪的梦
<zenNamaste> 本季度的冠军是: happyaron
<huntxu> 因为 eexp 已经有一半给儿子了
<zhan> ee 儿子那是真土豪了，还是富二代
<zenNamaste> <zenNamaste> 本季度的冠军是: happyaron    <---  这句话是模仿的: 大富翁3
<zenNamaste> s/3/4/
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 同意
<imtxc> 其实我想知道的是 ， aron 和 ff 到底谁更豪
<gfrog> imtxc: 你可以想几个问题考察一下撒
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 长期来看, 是ff. 这个季度, 是 aron
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 球个大V
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 所以你决定好嫁给谁了嘛?
<imtxc> freeflying,  happyaron 你俩的账户余额分别是多少
 * gfrog 在微薄没大V，只好到irc上+v找自信了
 * jiero 的账上金额是0
 * gfrog 目前负资产……
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 赞
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 帽帽的内核，放extra里的模块是什么情况的？
<nyfair> 跟这群壕在一个频道说话真有面子啊
 * imtxc 真有面子啊
 * happyaron 黑出翔了
<imtxc> 你们据的金主席排多少
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 不怎么喜欢的, 放 extra
<zhan> 以后可以吹牛，我认识那么多壕
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 我没开玩笑. 就是这样子的.
<nyfair> happyaron壕 freeflying壕 贵安
<happyaron> nyfair: 跪了
<zhan> 那些壕还跟我说过话。
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 我理解
<imtxc> 图好给我签个名儿吧
 * nyfair 不慎惶恐
<zhan> 不胜吧
<imtxc> nyfair: 你也是壕
<huntxu> 女壕前三： nyfair lainme 暂缺
<zhan> 。。。
<nyfair> imtxc: 我是负资产，还有房贷
<imtxc> huntxu: l5e?
<zhan> 暂缺是谁
<huntxu> zhan: 暂缺就是剩下的女的还没摸清收入情况
<nyfair> imtxc: l5e上次被他气走了
<huntxu> zhan: nyfair 至少10狗以上
<happyaron> nyfair: 有房的才是壕啊
<zhan> 那么厉害？10狗是啥单位啊？ huntxu
<huntxu> 10狗，也是蛋蛋以前的月薪对吧
<huntxu> zhan: 魔都2w不如狗啊
<zhan> 哦，明白，是个狗还不如他
<zhan> 十个
 * cherrot 我拖了狗的后腿。。
 * zhan 一直在拖祖国后腿。
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我下载了rpm包在一起批量装了，为啥提示我缺文件……
<huntxu> cherrot: 我觉得你连狗的后腿都拖不到。。。
<zhan> 拖祖国后腿还是可以的
<cherrot> huntxu: 要不要这么直白。。。 那你还不来包养我
 * nyfair 一直在拖本频道的后腿
 * zhan 出去买个早点，拖了整条街的后腿
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 季度冠军？我记得rich3是本月冠军
<onlylove> zhan: 我才不会告诉你我拖了帝都的后腿
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 你这个问题吧, rpm我没用过呀
<imtxc> huntxu: 剩下的女的你还没有摸清楚？
<zhan> 摸个骨
<onlylove> huntxu: 什么时候偷偷摸的？
<huntxu> cherrot: 找 jiero 去，适合你
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 哎，我用yum可以解决，但是把光盘里面对应包都装上反而不行
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 奇怪的依赖
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 其实就是个32位的glibc
<nyfair> 靠，gcc4.8.2是不是有bug? printf完全打印不出东西
<nyfair> 4.8.1 和 4.9 都ok
<cherrot> huntxu: 胡子叔真抠门
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 没遇到.
 * nyfair 琢磨着，要还上房贷都不知道哪年了，干脆建个宗教玩玩
<zhan> 邪教
<nyfair> 收个什一税
<jiero> nyfair:  应该说你是同时还几个房贷？
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 给我个护法当当
<lainme> 小心别被抓走了
<zhan> 最近风声紧
<nyfair> zenNamaste: 好说好说，先交会费
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 护法这个级别, 不是直接拿钱的吗?
 * zhan 等你们有气侯了，我去举报
<nyfair> zenNamaste: 拿钱看你忽悠功力，孝敬娇主还是必须的
<nyfair> yuri__: 百合大法好
<freeflying> imtxc: 我欠了一屁股的债
<gfrog> nyfair: 女王要建教？
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总壕大大
<wsm> l2tp不稳定，是被gfw搞的么？
<nyfair> a mindless worker is a good worker
<nyfair> wsm: 为什么不是棱镜搞的？
<wsm> nyfair: 好吧，我先入为主了
<wsm> nyfair: 不管谁搞得，让我好好上网啊T_T
<nyfair> wsm: 你不是在上网么？
<freeflying> gfrog: 壕基蛙
<zhan> 哈哈
<nyfair> 听说港人明天又要游行？
<wsm> nyfair: "不稳定"。。。。
<zhan> 要维稳
<jiero> 好好的走吧。
<nyfair> wsm: 打电话骂isp啊
<zhan> l2tp， 是 vpn 吧
<lainme> 6.1游行过了吧
<nyfair> 貌似谷人希还搞了个报道页
<happyaron> 明天不就是cnmd了么
<huntxu> 这不是主动申请被墙么。。。
<wsm> nyfair: 哦...
<imtxc> 你们要做什么
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 这不科学！
<nyfair> 说起来这些事确实不能全怪西方，有些家伙真是恶心
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你今天怎么这么早
<onlylove> nyfair: 那些人落人口实了，没办法，猪队友
<onlylove> nyfair: 没什么比猪队友更可怕了
<MeaCulpa> 哥手机也有irc
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 哦，下班了
<MeaCulpa> 下班？早呢
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 正好有事找你
<nyfair> 各种steam facebook g+之类的圈子，经常有说中文的家伙凑上来，然后一看，都是什么free t*bet之类的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: oracle那东西，安装完了需要按键响应，然后按完了就直接退出了咋办，我是用的su - oracle -c 执行的
<nyfair> oracle有问题
<nyfair> 艹oracle 服 ×
<nyfair> 上ubuntu-cn √
<jiero> nyfair:  萌
<MeaCulpa> 貌似是这样的...
<onlylove> nyfair: 哦，不是oracle有问题，是安装步骤的问题，还没开始用呢
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 别貌似啊……后面还有$oracle_home/root.sh需要执行呢
<onlylove> nyfair: 你社有买oracle没，找技术支持问下？
<MeaCulpa> 我上次装oracle是四年多前了，那个煞笔同事hostname带下划线...
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 去掉3sigma之外的行如何写？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460362 一个文件： 3 7 10 5 -100 100 我想写一个程序，把那些大于小于3sigma范围的行删去，即（平均值+-3*标准差）之外，很明显-100,100该去掉。如何写运行快？？ 如果用if是不是太慢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 悬崖勒马20
<^k^>  ─> 11 — 2014-06-03 17:17
<nyfair> onlylove: 我社只用一种数据库，名字叫excel
<onlylove> nyfair: 高大上的数据库
<nyfair> onlylove: lol
<MeaCulpa> 想办法在login上去试试啊，终端
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 这不是在搞自动化部署么……部署完了需要运行那个config下……
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: hostname带下划线有何问题？
<yanp> 现在tor还有用吗
<onlylove> yanp: 你确定你还能连上？
<nyfair> yanp: 国外有用
<yanp> onlylove, 连不上了，你呢
<onlylove> yanp: tor在大陆死了多少年了
<onlylove> yanp: 你刚知道？
<nyfair> yanp: 国内那技术原理已经完全被北邮的研究生吃透了
<yanp> onlylove, 我很久没用这个了，今天想上一个网站，所以想到了
<yanp> onlylove, 不过一直连不上，所以问下，我out了
<nyfair> 不过tor配套的那个privoxy我觉得挺好的啊，比起adblock来说
<onlylove> yanp: 去买cisco-ipsec的vpn吧
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: RFC 规定了不能有下划线
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • i3核心显卡不能驱动啊？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460363 最初装的是14.04，不能驱动，现在14.10也不能驱动，怎么搞啊？ picture.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 haime — 2014-06-03 17:21
<yanp> onlylove, 我去看看
<onlylove> 又犯傻了……唉……
<onlylove> 继续改，针对网络失败
 * onlylove 突然觉得，各种$?针对网络失败也没用，只能退出
 * onlylove 想建议公司架设linux内部server，这每次从外网拖太麻烦
<lemon--> hi,all
<^k^> lemon--:点点点.  17:37
<sulit> 黄帽子是什么意思？
<sulit> 离开？
<sulit> 还是屎盆子？
<nyfair> 某发烧友说过，对于同一首歌，每复制粘贴一次音质损都有损失的。
<happyaron> 牛x
<zhan> 发烧
<Niac> nyfair: 那是什么原因
<nyfair> happyaron: 比起水电核电火电之说呢？
<sulit> 希望之光
<nyfair> Niac: 因为不新鲜了
<sulit> 有人领了吗？
<Niac> nyfair: 那clone呢
<zhan> 跟磁带一样的，放着放着就挂了。
<nyfair> Niac: 一样
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 你知道播放器用什么电池最好听吗? 碱性电池和碳性电池的区别你知道吗?
<happyaron> nyfair: 感觉还不如那个靠谱啊
 * zenNamaste lol~
<nyfair> zenNamaste: 哈哈哈哈哈
<RainFlying> 肯定有损失的，因为硬盘的寿命可能是通过读写次数或者通电时间来定义的，只要每次硬盘在转，寿命就会减少，那上面的文件的寿命也是有影响的，233
<Niac> 我听说真正的高手凭电话声都可以判断对方是否穿内裤
<^k^> sulit: define:黄帽子 not defined.
<RainFlying> zenNamaste: 要用锂聚合物电池的。
<happyaron> 都是人傻钱多的啊。
<happyaron> 比不起
<happyaron> 这种土豪，我们频道里有一个
<sulit> ^k^~ what
<RainFlying> happyaron: 蓉 DD 您是在自指么？
<happyaron> RainFlying: 不是，微菜兄啊
<RainFlying> happyaron: 你们都是金壕！
<sulit> 当管理员自己戴上绿帽子的时候，还把屎盆子扣给兄弟的时候，我想说，请把屎盆子扣给我这个外人
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.com/a/ac560987
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 水电火电还是核电？ HIFI玄学言论大吐槽 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.com/a/ac342991
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 听音入门 声音的渲染 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<RainFlying> 为什么升级了 10.9.3 之后赶紧温度普遍有升高。。。
<RainFlying> 主频是降下来了
<happyaron> RainFlying: 我不是
<RainFlying> happyaron: 好吧，你不是金壕，你是土壕
<happyaron> RainFlying: 我土，但是不豪
<nyfair> 看好了哦，为什么wav音质比flac好
<nyfair> 硬盘读出的数据(比如预先读10秒钟的FLAC文件)存在内存里，然后交给CPU按照文件算法运算(解码)成数字音频信号，然后交给后级(可能是集成声卡，也可能是USB接口，还有可能是DAC等设备)处理。
<nyfair> 在东西经过CPU之前的数据因为都要经过严格的校验，而且有足够的缓冲，所以都是准确无误的，CPU-内存作为速度非常快的信号处理子系统，其读内存和校验所需的时间是非常短的，可以忽略不计，这之后CPU按照一定的速率调取内存数据并解码，然后送进音频处理系统，但是进了音频处理系统以后，由于音频信号需要尽快处理(不然跟不上码流ç
<nyfair> 再重新打个比方，比如有字符串ABCD，并且分别带有代表先后的标记1234，然后硬盘先后传输了B(2)C(3)A(1)D(4)给内存，内存按标记重新组装后就会知道其实它原本的顺序是ABCD，这样东西还是准确无误地传递到了内存，但是同样的东西传到了解码器里，解码器就只认先来后到(这是比较极端的情况，像FIFO这样的器件就是如此，事实上接收器方面多少
<nyfair> 求壕解释
<happyaron> 好奇，求壕解释
<nyfair> 好像有道理，以前的旧电脑，解码ape，cpu占用就上50%
<nyfair> cpu负担一多，运算量一大，不免有jitter
<nyfair> freeflying: 壕我说的对不对
<gfrog> nyfair: flac是啥？ ape是啥？
<^k^> sulit, 没问题。  18:00
<nyfair> http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-cn/FLAC http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-cn/APE
<^k^> ⇪ ti: FLAC - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 哎呀
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 白天见到你不容易啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 无非是和你说，wav不用解压缩
<nyfair> onlylove: 对啊
<gfrog> nyfair: 高端啊，我在豆瓣电台能用flac嘛？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • thinkpad t430 硬盘、光盘均安装不上ubuntu kylin,求高人指点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460368 thinkpad t430 硬盘、光盘均安装不上ubuntu kylin,求高人指点 均是在引导后到检测计算机硬件这一步就无反应，只有光标在闪，还到不了安装画面。 我笔记本上有三系统共存。wi
<^k^>  ─> n7 ubuntu kylin mint，一直最喜欢的是ubuntu kylin. 统计信息: 发表于 由 sweber — 2014-06-03 18:16
<happyaron> onlylove: 啥东西。虚拟机吗？
<happyaron> onlylove: 百度云盘神马的？
<onlylove> happyaron: 3.6G,你确定百度不会断掉？
<happyaron> onlylove: 在我这儿不会
<happyaron> onlylove: 你可以分卷
<onlylove> happyaron: 我试试吧……
<onlylove> happyaron: 60K，你逗我呢……
<onlylove> happyaron: 到明天下班不断线，能给你传上去？
<happyaron> onlylove: 你公司网络悲剧？
<onlylove> happyaron: 岂止悲剧，上60下60，你懂么
<onlylove> happyaron: 算了，不传了，你哪天想起来，和我说下，我扔优盘里给你带过去
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39779
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Linux 3.16合并窗口提前开始
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39782
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 三星发布第一款Tizen手机
<onlylove> happyaron: 不过我觉得，有那功夫，你自己搞一个都装好了
<onlylove> happyaron: 要不我把需要安装的东西给你罗列下？
<onlylove> happyaron: 装好whezzy的base system，然后是openbox fcitx，就这些
 * nyfair 刚发了封邮件，把ship拼成了shit...
<happyaron> 有才
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu nautilus 怎样用回旧版本？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460371 ubuntu nautilus升为3.12.2 发现真的不好用，能不能重新安装3.10.1（ubuntu14默认的）？ 怎样做？ 终端那里：sudo apt-get install nautilus_3.10.1 这个不行 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 alsn — 2014-06-03 19:11
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • gnome3.10安装fcitx，如何取消ibus显示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460372 已经通过ibus-setup设置不显示 统计信息: 发表于 由 hanlif — 2014-06-03 19:14
<lat> ^_^
<lat> terminal显示中文用什么字体较好呢？
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕蓉蓉，vsphere的cd能直接dd到U盘启动嘛？
<gfrog> happyaron: hypervisor那个
<hoxily> lat: 点阵宋体
<lat> 恩，正在安装，呆会试试
<lat> 不错
<jiero> 123 准备学点东西。
<lat> Ubuntu Mono 效果好像不错
<lat> 为什么LibreOffice 不能使用所有的系统字体呢?
<October21> lat: 贴图说明……
<October21> 或者说什么字体不能
<lat> 我把windows的字体全部复制过来了,在系统的字体管理器里可以找到,但是LibreOffice里无法使用,找不到微软雅黑等字体
<lat> 而且安装的文泉系列字体也无法在terminal和LibreOffice里用
<lat> 不过在系统设置里确实可以找到
<lat> 比如菜单字体设置什么的
<jiero> lat:  字体名称未必如你所愿
<jiero> lat:  而且terminal 要求 mono 字体，非mono不会显示
<lat> 恩,在LibreOffice另外一个地方可以选择其他字体了,可能右键菜单只能修改默认英文字体.
<jiero> lat: 不是，是字体命名，字体肯定有英文名
<lat> 右键选择字体的和顶部工具栏选择字体的多少不一样
<lat> 也有可能Libre有问题
<jiero> lat:  问题到底是啥？
<October21> lat: 你把字体放哪里了？
<lat> 问题搞明白了,谢谢 October21 jiero
<lat> 字体编码的事情搞了一天,locale 的12的参数,在英文的系统里如何显示和输入中文.
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 【求助】移动系统安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460373 我之前成功安装了移动硬盘上的Ubuntu13.04，和自己电脑上的Win7系统分别引导启动（移动硬盘引导Ubuntu，Win7电脑硬盘引导，所谓移动系统）。因为本菜鸟贸然用系统提醒的工具升级到了14.04，结果进不去Ubun
<^k^>  ─> tu了。于是又拿13.04的光盘安装，安装时选择了移除14.04的安装方法（安装选项的第一项。后悔啊，应该选最后一项重新安装的）， …
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 从ubuntu转换xubuntu遇到的问题总结。终端不显示，输入法转换fcitx解决办法。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460374 unity实在是霸道，顶端那个duck基本很不好用，还难看还去不掉，删除unity所有组建安装fcitx，安装xubuntu+xfce4 因为ibus功能和输入法错误非常多，删除！ 但是
<^k^>  ─> 简单处理发现壁纸不能换， 模拟终端在进入xfce窗口不能使用， 解决办法，fcitx设置使用轻量及界面选项， 删除 gnome emuter termal 面 …
<jiero> yunfan 哈哈，我发现和多数女孩子根本没共同话题啊。
<lainme>  jiero 那就让她们说，你就听好了
<jiero> yunfan lainme  突然我有了 award myself with my own money 的主意。。。
<jiero> 哈哈
<kebab_> jiero: 看看Hitch或者l'arnacoeur一类的电影取取经 ;)
<jiero> kebab_: 。。。好吃的啊吃了你
<jiero> lainme:  结果就不算交流了，纯粹听啊听
<jiero> kebab_ 说实在的对电影没兴趣，因为我不参与:)
 * jiero 养成了不参与就不参与的习惯。。。
 * jiero 看了22年书了，都觉得自己老了
<jiero> 老掉牙了
 * jiero is listening to Manifest Destiny by SirRus for Chrono Symphonic
<jiero> onlylove:  sasa？
<jiero> onlylove: 我不知道 :) 我好像什么都不需要，我到底想要什么呢。
<jiero> onlylove: 好像即使我改变什么，世界也很难变化
<onlylove> jiero: 你什么时候翻log找到的
<jiero> 要我专精一个东西，我都觉得泛烦
<jiero> onlylove:  找到 sasa？那是你的那个登录名啊
<onlylove> jiero: 那个是reg过的
<onlylove> jiero: 这个没有
<jiero> onlylove:  噢。你在用你的老电脑？
<jiero> onlylove: 或者你习惯用 sasa 作为自己用户名了
<onlylove> jiero: 那个要经常登录下，不然就过期了
<jiero> onlylove: 好像我就用 jiero 一下。
<onlylove> jiero: sasa是用户名
<jiero> onlylove: 噢
<jiero> onlylove:  正常的讨论，我发现自己老了，越来越衰弱了。
<onlylove> jiero: 你把手放键盘上，最左边俩字母正好是as
<onlylove> jiero: 你才发现？
<jiero> onlylove: 今天下午我又做了一个 IQ测试，发现时间和专注度才是真正决定的。
<onlylove> jiero: 我记得有个20分钟39道题的，比你这个难多了
<jiero> onlylove: 一开始只得到117，觉得不对，就再认真一次。就是那个 20分钟48道的。
<jiero> 噢。还是20分种多少道，看看
<jiero> 第二次变 134分了。
<jiero> 不知道第二次算不算数 :)
<onlylove> jiero: 你记得那个四个字母的人格吧
<onlylove> jiero: 我记得好像是建筑师还是哪个，在豆瓣有道题
<jiero> onlylove:  不知道
<jiero> onlylove: 噢。我是建筑师
<onlylove> jiero: 还是你给我说的，injp啥的
<jiero> onlylove:  INTP
<onlylove> jiero: 建筑师据说智商都比较高
<jiero> onlylove:  那个，是大概倾向。
<jiero> onlylove: 优柔寡断的建筑师，喜欢最后靠直觉作决定
<jiero> onlylove: 当时我记得实验性地给周围的女的，然后得到我完全和她们无法互相理解的大致结论。
<jiero> 在事情判断上。
<jiero> 算了，那些都是倾向而已，我自己都改变了。
<lat> IRC是世界上最安全的聊天方式吗?
<onlylove> lat: 安全毛，有日志
<onlylove> lat: 明文的
<kebab_> jiero: 爱好技术的一半INTP多吧
<lat> 那不是坑爹l
<lat> 如果我说某四25周年,会不会被水表?
<kebab_> lat: 平平安安忙着呢，哪有空管你 :P
<onlylove> lat: 会
<fish47> 请问一下，某些lib包后面跟个 -1 -2 是什么意思？
<jiero> fish47: >..猜一个
<fish47> jiero: 什么意思？例如 libxfce4ui 4.11.0-1
<jiero> fish47: 让你猜是什么意思
<fish47> jiero: 是否带调试信息？
<jiero> fish47:  你的思维好复杂，我不知道噢 - 我猜是 revision
<fish47> jiero: 如果是版本，那么像 1.2.xx 之类已经可以表示了
<jiero> fish47: 。。。那是上游的。。。
<fish47> /say jiero: 如果是所谓的下游，那用数字，怎么知道是哪个分支？
<jiero> fish47: 我不管，你自己查
<jiero> kebab_:  不清楚，空想技术的多吧。
<fish47> jiero: 原来如此
<onlylove> 修正号
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • 能否将当前的ubuntu系统制作成iso镜像文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460377 能否将当前的ubuntu系统制作成iso镜像文件，这样就能够将现在使用的ubuntu系统进行备份，然后就可以直接安装使用了。请问怎么样的步骤？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 whyqq1987 — 2014-06-03 21:30
<jiero> onlylove: 卖给你一个老数码相机吧。收你 50元。
<jiero> onlylove:  哈哈 :)
<onlylove> jiero: 不要
<October21> jiero: 包邮不？
<October21> lol
<jiero> October21:  不包广东，广东60 :)
<jiero> October21: 60包
<jiero> October21:  10M + 三脚架 + 2GB 闪存卡 + AA电池一些。
<jiero> Nikon L20，比我的拍静物画质更好
<October21> jiero: 我不会玩这个东东
<jiero> October21: 学习呢。
<October21> 我也不是摄影爱好者
<jiero> October21:  我也不是爱好者，就是有时候无聊了，拍一下。
<October21> jiero: 我只是开个玩笑啊
<jusss> onlylove: win下的汇编语言真可怕
<jusss> onlylove: 连个正常的点的编译器都找不到
<jiero> October21:  ;) 在中国卖二手真难，拿这个去澳洲拍卖，应该能得到 $50
<jusss> 64位
<jusss> jiero: 因为手机的拍照功能可能就比那个好，所以现在大家都用手机拍
<jiero> October21: 我到不妨发过去卖哈。
<October21> jiero: 你可以去那些网站嘛，还可以同城交易
<jiero> jusss:  为了效果。
<jiero> jusss: 手机能变焦？
<October21> jiero: 可以啊，可能价格更好
<October21> 我同学经常拿旧手机卖，卖得还不错，同城也方便交易
 * October21 洗澡去……
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 关于上网行为管理的问题请教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460379 如题，上班总有闲暇的时候。上网又是件非常私人的事情。谁也不希望自己上网的时候有人在背后看着吧，当然绝对不是想做一些见不得人的勾当 。 所以，有什么好办法躲开IT的监视？GOAGENT行不行
<^k^>  ─> ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 x2chi — 2014-06-03 22:16
<jusss> 记得以前有个经常在这发成人小说的的zhang 不知道为啥没饿了
<jiero> gebjgd:  chi ？
<jiero> gebjgd:  哈哈，我不是吃货，太弱了。
 * jiero 我不会烹调，也是败了
 * jiero 不看电影，又减分
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 想麻烦大家看一下，这是误报还是真的中标了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460380 大家好，本人电脑是个人电脑，不是服务器。今天没事就用了一下chkrootkit,却被报警：Searching for Suckit rootkit... Warning: /sbin/init INFECTED 一直觉得个人电脑不太可能被攻击，而且
<^k^>  ─> 本人也不怎么su root的，但自己不是电脑高手，所以还是想麻烦各位帮忙看一下，目前情况是chkrootkit报警，但是rkhunter似乎没有显 …
<NoIE> http://www.southcn.com/news/china/china04/
<^k^> NoIE: ⇪ 锟较凤拷锟斤拷锟叫癸拷锟斤拷锟斤拷
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • y400安装遇到的奇葩现象 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460381 本人y400 i5 独显gt750 无线网卡 broadcom 硬件id 14e4：4727 使用uefi gpt安装archlinux，使用镜像官方的201404以及antergos-2014.05.26-x86_64。能正常启动并联网安装archlinux，然后奇葩的事情就在安装完重启出现。 重启没有添加
<^k^>  ─> 任何参数启动直接显示 Code: aspm:could not config common clock Support for cores revisions 0x17 and 0x18 disabled by module param allhwsupport=0. Try b43.allhwsup …
<NoIE> 如果用 VC 调试程序，会看到“烫烫烫烫”和“屯屯屯屯”的话，用其他调试器呢？
<gebjgd> knownbad,
<gebjgd> knownbad, 老屁眼
<knownbad> gebjgd: 烂屁眼。
<ofan> 。。。
<gebjgd> ofan, 干嘛呢
<ofan> gebjgd: 看swift
<gebjgd> ofan, swift?
<gebjgd> ofan, tyler?
<ofan> gebjgd: apple新出的编程语言
<gebjgd> ofan, 没有前途
<onlylove> gebjgd: 开发个流行小游戏，就又赚了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 别随便说人没前途
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你果然是天朝人  就知道钱
<onlylove> gebjgd: 擦，你以为都和你一样，不愁钱啊
<onlylove> gebjgd: 要是和你一样不愁钱，我才懒得管
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我温饱问题没解决呢，我不知道钱我知道啥
<onlylove> 算了，睡觉去
<knownbad> Pussy
<onlylove> 不和土豪一般见识
<onlylove> 土豪的日子穷人不懂
<ofan> cock
<knownbad> 近来蛮多人郁闷着。
<knownbad> 也说不得。
<gebjgd> ofan, 简历继续投了么
<ofan> gebjgd: 投了，又拿了几个面试
<gebjgd> ofan, 继续海投
 * ofan 下载xcode 6和os x 10.10中...
<ofan> gebjgd: 嗯
<ofan> gebjgd: 你们公司叫啥来着，美国分舵在啥地方啊
<gebjgd> ofan, ssi schaefer?
<gebjgd> ofan, 我现在在gdata
<ofan> gebjgd: ...又换了？
<gebjgd> ofan, 我不是和你说了么  我搬家了 跳槽了
<gebjgd> ofan, 不用出差了
<ofan> gebjgd: 这个么？https://www.gdata-software.com/online-shop/sp/aw/overview
<^k^> ofan: ⇪ Online Shop - G DATA Software, Inc.
<gebjgd> ofan, 对
<ofan> 做安全的，不错啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 不招人？
<gebjgd> ofan, 美国我不知道
<gebjgd> ofan, 德国招人  做Linux
<ofan> gebjgd: 美国分部在亚特兰大
<ofan> gebjgd: 你啥时候变德国公民
<gebjgd> ofan, 干嘛问这个
<ofan> gebjgd: 问问啊，德国移民政策如何
<gebjgd> ofan, 已经是过去时了
<ofan> gebjgd: ..已经是德国佬了
<ofan> 没看到能投简历的地方，估计不招人
<gebjgd> ofan, 你可是试试看去ssi schaefer
<gebjgd> ofan, 累 但是估计好进  学东西也不少  再跳就是了
<ofan> gebjgd: 做硬件？
<gebjgd> ofan, 硬件 软件 都有
<knownbad> 就业市场应该好多了吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 什么就业市场  还是那样  我感觉还是做Linux编程有前途
<knownbad> 公司跳槽的都不少，maybe你换个地方？
<knownbad> 但ofan得先稳定下来。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 所以说 找个公司 累点不怕 学东西就行  先搞定身份  别的再说
<knownbad> 又没人担心你。
<knownbad> 你都是个德国土豪了。
<ofan> 德国土壕+1
<knownbad> 人家心理不平衡都操你了
<knownbad> 毫猪？
<knownbad> 那个字怎么打？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我也是慢慢熬过来的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不像你 二代
<knownbad> 你把我话当真了？
<knownbad> 还真不是。
<knownbad> 就是个不会想的新移民。   如果运气不好可能晚年难过了。
<knownbad> 可惜了老婆跟了我。
<jiero> knownbad:  哈，我实际上就最多睡6个小时了，10点多睡的反而是4点多起
 * jiero 给自己什么呢，我的思想里一直都不包含自己，总在隔离区外，现在有些悲剧呢。
<knownbad> 去蹲厕所吧。
<jiero> knownbad: 搞什么呢。我现在在锻炼肌肉和灵敏性
<knownbad> 锻炼鸡肉？
<knownbad> 小鸡鸡15岁后就不再长了。
<jiero> knownbad:  我的小鸡鸡很小 :) 也不懂锻炼
<jiero> knownbad:  我后来研究一下，好像是我特别喜欢吃雌性适合吃的食物比如红枣和黄豆
<knownbad> 你的身子没问题是脑袋有问题。
<jiero> knownbad: 。。。
<jiero> knownbad:  是啊。昨天无聊的去做IQ和EQ测试
<knownbad> 雌性激素过多。
<jiero> knownbad:  同时雄性激素也过多，讨厌体毛长得飞快
<knownbad> 你是属于女生不喜欢的死缠烂打类。
<jiero> knownbad: 头发和皮肤冒油极度严重
<jiero> knownbad: 哈哈
<jiero> knownbad: 嗯嗯我明白
<knownbad> 真要勉强在一起了也撑不久。
<jiero> knownbad:  我不知道我是不是想要追她，只是想接触—— 自私的想法
<knownbad> 反正你看的出来不是玩玩的那这么死缠烂打也就没意思了。
<knownbad> 废话，早提醒了是你自私。
<jiero> knownbad:  嗯。我好久好久没想到自私了。
<jiero> 总想着反正没有多少相处的时间了 - 我就是超级自私的。
<knownbad> 有时感情像钓鱼，越扯鱼越不上钩。
<knownbad> 累积点经验就好了。
<jiero> knownbad:   我又想多了 - 好吧我多么不想有历练这种事情的机会哈
<jiero> knownbad: 她说我总是莫名奇妙的一直笑，和我哥哥一样。
<jiero> knownbad: 你觉得一直笑是什么？
<jiero> alpha080:  一直笑属于什么毛病？
<jiero> alpha080: 我无法停止微笑，来治愈自己的悲哀
 * jiero 有时候都觉得自己笑的这么久有些可怕，24小时里有一半在笑
<knownbad> 开会着
 * hoxily 抱抱 jiero knownbad
 * jiero 抱抱 hoxily
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu14.02 u盘安装后自动分区了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460387 ubuntu14.02 u盘安装，我选择清除整个磁盘并安装ubuntu，结果没让设置分区就给安好了，可这个分区行吗？感觉很慢啊！求解，下面是分区的情况： Code: 文件系统        容量  已用  可用 已用% 挂
<^k^>  ─> 载点 /dev/sda1       581G  6.6G  545G    2% / none            4.0K     0  4.0K    0% /sys/fs/cgroup udev            2.9G  4.0K  2.9G    1 …
<jiero> ...
 * jiero sick
#ubuntu-cn 2014-06-04
 * iLucky 求推荐个代步工具
<jiero> iLucky: 计划A 飞机+旅行工作 计划B 记者跟车冒险工作 计划C SOHO工作
<hoxily> iLucky: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=35651830515&ali_refid=a3_420434_1006:1106870926:6:%B6%C0%C2%D6%B3%B5:e0b8a79b8db5a9b399b0c77cb93ca6ce&ali_trackid=1_e0b8a79b8db5a9b399b0c77cb93ca6ce&spm=a230r.1.17.9.8d6J5M
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ i-ROBOT-SC智能平衡车思维车两轮代步车自平衡电动站立迷你赛格威 1.SC-H新品上市，手机APP、GPS轨迹、蓝牙4.0、助力功能、USB充电、防盗功能、行车记录仪等　　　　 2.比老款SC降3980元，性能更好，软件更丰富　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　 3.各进口元器
<^k^>  ─> 件供应不足，生产周期过长，每周限量5台 价格:15980.00 - 19960.00 元
<hoxily> iLucky: 还有这个 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=38072452471&ali_refid=a3_420434_1006:1102735312:6:%B6%C0%C2%D6%B3%B5:6222af854ff2456e65134ba678257f56&ali_trackid=1_6222af854ff2456e65134ba678257f56&spm=a230r.1.17.6.8d6J5M
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ superwalker 进口芯片电动独轮车自平衡电动车代步智能思维火星车-淘宝网 价格:2580.00 - 2999.00
<jiero> 撞的头疼。。。门梁弯了，我头也不舒服。。。
 * jiero 才一米八就能撞到那么多地方，中国建筑太矮了。。。
<gad-zllang> 撞清醒了吧》。。
<lat> ohayou
<knownbad> 一米八的弱智？
<gad-zllang> 有一次去理发，有点视觉错觉，看着玻璃门是开着的，然后一头扎上去,把里面人都吓着了，幸好玻璃门结实 。
<jiero> knownbad: 。。。我是弱智怎么了。。。弱智的代表，什么规则都不喜欢，不喜欢不喜欢。我就是没头脑+不高兴
<iLucky> hoxily: 你手头有这种东西吗
<gad-zllang> ohayou ohayou
<knownbad> 弱智不是傻，傻是福气啊。
<knownbad> 傻人有傻福。
<jiero> knownbad:  所谓有智慧的，都是能接受很多很多。我不能接受的很多很多，所以我就是弱智。
<jiero> wzssyqa: 这两天何如？
<jiero> gad-zllang: 我有一次去银行，门擦的那么干净没有啥标识，我愣是没找到出口——是没有把手的非自动门
<jiero> 全透明玻璃的银行。。。
<gad-zllang> 新开的银行？
<hoxily> iLucky: 没有
<hoxily> iLucky: 上次见到有人玩这个东西
<iLucky> hoxily: 很cool吧
<hoxily> 不知道
<iLucky> hoxily: 骑出去需要勇气
<gshmu> https://github.com/mhohai/m2conf
<^k^> ⇪ ti: mhohai/m2conf · GitHub
<lat> ^_^
 * jiero 现在不觉得失眠不好了。至少睡的少了。
<jiero> happyaron:  结果10点多睡就成了4点多起，还是6小时不能过
<freeflying> 现在是不是想用正版的win8也不可嫩啊
<jiero> freeflying:  可以用 os x 啊。用啥win8
<jiero> freeflying: 他们是为了奢侈扫清障碍
<jiero> freeflying: 以后办公室都是顶级显示器+Mac Pro
<jiero> onlylove: 失眠是好事情，人生从此多了2个小时。
<freeflying> jiero: 招行这二货的专业版没mac版的
<onlylove> jiero: 多的2小时帮我玩游戏吧
<onlylove> freeflying: 大众版有？
<onlylove> freeflying: 其实我蛮讨厌国内银行这套，国外不知道是不是也这样
<lat> jiero: 失眠可能导致一天都没有精神哦
<lat> jiero: 虽然多了几个小时
<jiero> lat:  恩。打气需要
<jiero> lat 我都不知道我自己怎么才能认真的去做一件事情。
<jiero> freeflying:  哦。不知道。
<jiero> onlylove: 其实国内银行都是外包系统，不想自己承担奉献。
<jiero> onlylove: 风险
 * jiero 知道中国特色就是，绝对不自己担负研发风险
<onlylove> jiero: 是的，据说工商银行的就曾经雇佣过我社的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 自动休眠 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460391 我电脑配置：intel HD graphics显卡，intel celeron g1620 CPU.之前安装了 64位win8.1只是有点卡.现在又安装了ubuntu14.04后 出现打开像亚马逊那样的软件，直接黑屏，无法唤醒的状况，求高手指导。 统计信息: 发表于 由 tsxf75 — 2014-06-0
<^k^>  ─> 4 8:56
<onlylove> http://roll.sohu.com/20140602/n400315615.shtml
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 毒粽叶铜含量超标98倍(图)-搜狐滚动
<iLucky> 有人用过mifi吗
<gshmu> quit
<jiero> onlylove:  好久没见到你了。近照呈上！
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39790
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 美国FCC考虑将10Mbps或25Mbps定义为宽带
<onlylove> jiero: 我又不是妹子……
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 而且不拍照片，从来都是我拍别人
<happyaron> jiero: 看医生
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 有好的医生赶紧介绍给他
<happyaron> onlylove: 他自己认识
<zhan> 他的主治医师已经放弃了
 * jiero 踩踩 zhan
<happyaron> zhan: 颤颤。。。
 * jiero 可以跳起来践踏
<zhan> 不怪你放弃治疗。
<yunfan> imtxc: 什么架子
<zhan> happyaron: 哈皮不happy，出门踩到西瓜皮
 * jiero 摸摸 yunfan。
<imtxc> onlylove: 看看今天 smzdm 上面推荐的那个包
<jiero> zhan: 哈皮希望踩到西瓜皮
<imtxc> onlylove: 99 元的，
<onlylove> imtxc: 传送门
<yunfan> imtxc: 什么架子啊  尼玛
<imtxc> onlylove: www.smzdm/com/youhui/475727
<imtxc> yunfan: 书架
<yunfan> imtxc: 哪个 给我看看
<imtxc> yunfan: 你的延迟好大，看着我有大V你还敢骂我
<imtxc> yunfan: 就你给我的那个。。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 错了， 是 smzdm.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 什么值得买 | 高性价比网购产品推荐_国内促销_海淘特价_商家优惠券 (@ smzdm.com)
<yunfan> imtxc: 我啥时候给你了  我这几天没上来嘛
<imtxc> onlylove: nnnnd， 看着我手打的份儿上就买了吧
<imtxc> yunfan: 你走前给我的那个书架啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 发来看看
<happyaron> zhan: 这个真不是你说了就行的，lol
<imtxc> yunfan: 你妹。/。。。
<imtxc> yunfan: 你走前我去你那里搬的那个
 * jiero 摸摸 imtxc
<onlylove> imtxc: TMD，我刚199买的！
<jiero> imtxc: 买新的微单好还是老的好？
<yunfan> imtxc: 哦 那个是宜家的 想买酒买呗
<jiero> imtxc:  看上了 SONY NEX-5TR/L
<onlylove> imtxc: 早知道JD丫的玩这个！
 * happyaron 卧槽，再次地图炮，买微单的不是妹纸就是基
<jiero> imtxc cherrot 长焦距有用么？
<jiero> happyaron: 抱抱你也跟我回家吧
<onlylove> jiero: 对你来说，偷拍有用
<happyaron> jiero: 没戏啊
 * onlylove 点草JD
<onlylove> 我刚买他就降价，闹哪样！
<jiero> onlylove:  哦。我已经是被杀了
<happyaron> onlylove: 推掉再买
<happyaron> 退掉
<yunfan> onlylove: 想想人家买房的
<jiero> happyaron: 好主意，我以前就这样
<onlylove> happyaron: 我儿童节那天买的
<happyaron> 今天是CNMD啊～
<jiero> happyaron: ？
<imtxc> onlylove: ..
<yunfan> 天天都是儿童节
<yunfan> 只要你心态好
<imtxc> onlylove: .. 什么时候买的
<imtxc> jiero: 当然新的
<imtxc> onlylove: 退货啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 7天无理由的
<imtxc> onlylove: 要是幅度小也就算了，这一下子半价
<jiero> imtxc:  我的意思是新型号好还是老型号好，都是差500~1000元的节奏啊
<happyaron> jiero: 今天就是cnmd啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是同一个商品，NND，那个在笔记本配件里面
<onlylove> imtxc: 我当时有个公司的优惠卡，100块，就当丢了好了
<onlylove> imtxc: 这个包原来是229的
<onlylove> imtxc: 笔记本配件那个199
<imtxc> 。。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 扯吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 生活就是这么奇妙
<onlylove> imtxc: http://item.jd.com/884758.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【贝尔金F8N751qeC00】贝尔金（BELKIN） F8N751qeC00 ipad轻便笔记本电脑双肩背包【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:199.00
<onlylove> imtxc: 双肩包的带子，是不是都很窄啊……下面那根尼龙的
<onlylove> imtxc: 老实说，这个包，下面材料不是很好
<onlylove> imtxc: 很轻，一般般的感觉
<imtxc> onlylove: 我等着618了再买点东西
<onlylove> imtxc: 那是什么活动
<imtxc> onlylove: 京东生日
<onlylove> imtxc: 早知道多等等的QAQ
<onlylove> imtxc: 算命先生说我会破财，果然被说中了……
<imtxc> onlylove: 算命先生说我来桃花呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 这算命先生很久之前说的
<onlylove> imtxc: 你桃花估计几年以后吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 无所谓了，反正用的优惠卡，我自己实际上就是花了99
<onlylove> imtxc: 优惠卡这东西，有的没的，就那么回事
<onlylove> imtxc: 不过想想如果现在买就可以一毛不花……
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 酷啪啪
<onlylove> imtxc: 我只能说 太————————扯————————了————————！
<imtxc> onlylove: ....
<onlylove> imtxc: 你是坏人！
<imtxc> onlylove: 我就喜欢这样
<imtxc> yunfan: 你的理解能力怎么这么弱了现在
<onlylove> imtxc: 放学校门口小卖部件！
<onlylove> imtxc: 别跑！
<zhan> 放学了，你还打我么？不打我回家啦
<imtxc> zhan: 有本事别叫人
<onlylove> zhan: 打你作甚，打的是 imtxc
<zhan> 有本事一直等着
<zhan> onlylove: 模拟一下场景么
<yunfan> imtxc: 可能是这几天吃多了
<imtxc> yunfan: 吃啥好吃的了
<imtxc> yunfan: 好几天没见你来着
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  10:39
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教UBUNT14.04如何设置静态IP http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460400 我单位电脑安装了双系统，因为单位全部是设置的静态IP，在XP上可以设置好上网，原来我是13.04也设置好可以上网，安装14.04后进行设置，就是没有用，根本不会出现活动连接。也没有eth0这个显示。没
<^k^>  ─> 有合法的活动连接。我的interfaces文件时这样的： # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8) auto lo #iface lo inet loopback auto eth0 iface eth0 …
<hs__> 有朋友在吗
<qiao> 今天大家上网都还好吗？ 怎么访问google都有问题了。。
<if_else> qiao: 北京，联通？
<qiao> if_e1se: 公司的网貌似是电信的。。
<if_else> qiao: 最近一个月，，，北京，联通，上国外的网站，都挂了。。。
<qiao> 其他网站访问ok，就google.com访问有问题。。
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google (@ google.co.id *FROM* google.com)
<yunfan> imtxc: 就回家大吃特吃呗
<jiero> windows 鼠标真不好用。
<onlylove> qiao: 别闹，过了最近一段时间就好了
<qiao> onlylove: 不这样和谐的话，我都忘了这茬了～
<onlylove> qiao: 所以提醒你下
<qiao> onlylove: 缅怀一下～
<jiero> qiao:  忘记就好，以后不需要google 了，有 duckduckgo.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* DuckDuckGo (@ duckduckgo.com)
<qiao> jiero: 这个网站是 ？
<huzoubache> 求个bt5能用的输入法
<huzoubache> 我用之前的方法，不能下载了//   0.0
<jiero> qiao: 。用来取代 google 搜索的
<onlylove> qiao: 加密搜索
<qiao> jiero: 尝试用下～
<onlylove> 我发现我最近一直在复习shell命令，man手册快翻烂了
<qiao> onlylove: 膜拜～
<zhan> 膜拜 shell 大神
<onlylove> qiao: 毛，要不是要装oracle
<onlylove> qiao: 最要命的是，要automation
<qiao> onlylove: 膜拜 oracle/automation 大神～
<onlylove> qiao: 膜拜在猫猫上班的
<qiao> onlylove: 那你来吧，推荐你～
<zhan> 猫猫是啥地方
<onlylove> zhan: 猫猫就是猫猫
<onlylove> zhan: redhat
<onlylove> zhan: 现在你知道大神是谁了吧，是一个人有4个老板的 qiao
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 快盘 无法同步 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460402 Code: Indicator::sltCoreOnEndScan() nDownload 57503 Indicator::sltCoreOnEndScan() sizeTrueUpload 0 Indicator::sltCoreOnEndScan() sizeNominalUpload 0 Indicator::sltCoreOnEndScan() nUpload 0 Indicator::sltCoreOnBeginScan()  thread ID:  3042588480 Indicator::slt
<^k^>  ─> CoreOnEndScan()  thread ID:  3042588480 Indicator::sltCoreOnEndScan() sizeTrueDownload 1991527625 Indicator::sltCoreOnEndScan() sizeNominalDownload 1991527625 Indicator: …
 * zhan 发现这里遍地是大神
<qiao> onlylove: ～ 厄 ，一定要这样么。。。
<qiao> onlylove: 人艰不拆啊～
<onlylove> qiao: no zuo no die why you try
 * qiao 我错了  onlylove 
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39791
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 多家网站被封锁，LinkedIn收到审查要求
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • CAD制图 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460403 UBUNTU 下CAD制图怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jnwfd — 2014-06-04 11:19
<onlylove> expect调用yum调了6分钟了还没完闹哪样
<onlylove> 难道非要我开debug模式……
<onlylove> 哇擦，S+……
<onlylove> 为毛会sleep
<jiero> onlylove: 要减少微笑，怎么做到？
<onlylove> jiero: 学张子健
<onlylove> jiero: 看李元芳那扑克脸
<lainme> jiero: 忍住
<onlylove> 搞定！
<chongwish> jiero: 想微笑的时候就大笑.
<onlylove> chongwish: 然后嘞？吓到一群人？打电话送医院？
<chongwish> onlylove: 不会,不信你试下^-^
<onlylove> chongwish: 我不试
<onlylove> chongwish: 万一被送进去，没人救我
<chongwish> onlylove: 你对自己太不自信了,就算被送到什么地方,你觉得出不来了,那绝对是一开始你就得进去的,我去医院举报你先.
<jiero> lainme:  试试。不过觉得很多好玩的事情，就想笑了。
<jiero> chongwish: 累死我的。
<chongwish> jiero: 我不信想微笑的时候能忍住哦,嘴角很情不自禁的.
<jiero> onlylove:  。不太知道
<onlylove> lainme: 求安慰，刚买的包JD给降价一半……商品ID不一样……
<onlylove> lainme: 它一个商品两个ID，然后我买的那个没降价
<jiero> onlylove:  返还，再买
 * jiero pat pat onlylove
<onlylove> jiero: 这样不好吧
<jiero> onlylove:  你正和一个从所有商家都退过货的人讨论这件事
<onlylove> jiero: 我在京东退过，但是是因为质量问题……
<jiero> onlylove: 我在京东退过，因为我不喜欢。
<onlylove> jiero: 我买了以后人降价的，我理亏啊
<jiero> onlylove: 一个公司可以承担这种风险。他们已经把这一切计算在内了。
<jiero> onlylove: 就像我这里，退货比例和费用计算在出售价内
<jiero> onlylove: 所以我自己要求，一切都透明，否则很不公平
<jiero> onlylove: 保险不也是，拉别人替某人买单
<onlylove> jiero: 算了，不提了，反正我是用公司抽的购物卡抵消了那一半价格
<onlylove> jiero: 就当那张购物卡我没抽到
<jiero> onlylove: 没关系，你怎么也那么傻买了东西还要看同类产品价格呢。
<jiero> onlylove: 我考完试就绝对不闻不问
<jiero> onlylove: 除非有个好玩的题目看看别人怎么做的
<onlylove> jiero: 这TMD今天 imtxc和我说，让我看smzdm
 * jiero 践踏 imtxc
<onlylove> jiero: 然后和我说有个99的包，然后一看，正是我买的那个
<onlylove> imtxc: 我能不吐血
<onlylove> jiero: 我能不吐血额
<onlylove> imtxc: @错了，没你事情
<imtxc> onlylove: 蓝牙设置真费劲
<onlylove> imtxc: linux？
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩
<onlylove> imtxc: 说的好像windows很省劲是的，linux用cli配置，确实头大
<lainme> onlylove: 退。没在京东买过东西。
<onlylove> imtxc: 原来给人弄个蓝牙适配器，winxp下各种折腾，试过不下十个蓝牙驱动
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要是能直接驱动，就别抱怨了
<imtxc> onlylove: 我是要用我的笔记本连蓝牙耳机
<onlylove> imtxc: 我还是那句话，能驱动你就知足吧
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • ${variable?}报错信息输出问题，如下实例 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460406 Code: ${ZZXy23AB?} 2> error.txt ZZXy23AB该变量并没有声明，为什么报错信息还是输出到屏幕，我不是已经重定向到error.txt了吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 糊涂的小强 — 2014-06-04 12:26
<imtxc> onlylove: 貌似 alsa 兼容还有问题的样子
<onlylove> imtxc: 救不了你了
<alpha080> jiero: ...
<onlylove> 看来今天网络……
 * palomino|working 轻抚 onlylove 
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，求送4k显示器
<palomino|working> -_-
<onlylove> palomino|working: 反正我显卡渣，你那双泰坦，用个一般的就行
<palomino|working> 双titan在4k显示器面前也只是战五渣...
<palomino|working> 等着换双maxwell呢..
<imtxc> palomino|working: ^^^
<imtxc> palomino|working: 破马，球推荐个耳机
<palomino|working> ...
<imtxc> palomino|working: 带 mic 的
<palomino|working> 我一直用买手机带的
 * imtxc 买的水货手机不带耳机
<chongwish> imtxc: sony z2?
<imtxc> 好像家里是有几个耳机来着
<imtxc> 但是快递过来也划不来啊
 * ofan 备份硬盘ing
<ofan> palomino|working: 你搞双titan了？
<palomino|working> 发布当天就买了啊.. ofan
<ofan> palomino|working: 壕
<palomino|working> ...
<ofan> palomino|working: 我弄了个新'笔记本'
<ofan> palomino|working: 880M
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> 不错
<ofan> 必须不错
<ofan> 花了好多美刀，流了好多血
<palomino|working> ...
<ofan> palomino|working: 你组raid么
<palomino|working> 没组
<palomino|working> 等搬完家攒nas时再说
<yunfan> palomino|working: 这简单 直接送我 你就又动力赞新的了
<ofan> 我的raid有点问题
<jiero> alpha080:  我总是这么失败对把。
<palomino|working> = =# yunfan
<ofan> 不插外接电源开机就会有一个hdd failure
<adam8157> imtxc: 啥手机
<yunfan> palomino|working: 有时候 痛下决心就是这样
<^k^> 新 Mint • Mint 17 Cinnamon--请穿好衣服再点”帐户详情“ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460407 安装好mint 17 cinnamon，点击“系统设置”中的“帐户详情”，摄像头的指示灯诡异地亮了--mint，你想干吗，呵呵。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 taohunter — 2014-06-04 13:20
<jiero> http://tech.slashdot.org/story/14/06/03/2250216/protecting-our-brains-from-datamining
<^k^> ⇪ t: Protecting Our Brains From Datamining - Slashdot
<jiero> ofan:  。。。呕饭，不行就回来，我给你职位。。。
 * jiero joking
<jiero> ofan: 不过欢迎回到压迫敌国
<onlylove> palomino|working: maxwell匀我个呗
<gshmu> django 服务器debug模式启动不起来
<maplebeats_> hive sql求两个表的交集怎么写啊
<maplebeats_> 我了个去啊，hive怎么这么蛋疼
<maplebeats_> google也打不开了
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 你用sql会写否
<onlylove> gshmu: 日志，没log你说个毛线，让人猜么？
<maplebeats_> onlylove: hive要是完整的sql我当然会，问题是我无论是用where还是inner join，他丫的都没有用
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 残到这程度？没有where和内联？
<gshmu> only
<gshmu> onlylove: 日志在哪？
<maplebeats_> onlylove: 有，但是支持度不高啊
<maplebeats_> onlylove: 像sql那样写hive直接报错
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 你去捅掉hive，把里面 bee都放出来吧
<ofan> jiero: 啥职位
<gshmu> pydev debugger: process 8579 is connecting
<gshmu> Connected to pydev debugger (build 135.973)
<gshmu> 然后就没有了
<onlylove> 这不已经显示连接到debugger了么
<ofan> 服务器连啥debugger
<gshmu> 自己电脑 开发
<gshmu> django的测试服务器
<gshmu> 只有其中一个 debug模式开不起来
<maplebeats_> 突然觉得hive就是脑残
<ofan> gshmu: 手动开
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 没有hive,hadoop就是废物
<gshmu> ofan:  怎么开？？？
<maplebeats_> 有hive也是废物
<onlylove> maplebeats_: 想办法绕过去
<maplebeats_> 可以直接写程序啊
<ofan> gshmu: 命令行开
<gshmu> 是的 不开debug是没有问题的
<adam8157> ofan: 买了个啥
<ofan> adam8157: 什么啥
<adam8157> ofan: 买了个啥
<ofan> 笔记本？
<adam8157> ofan: 880M是啥
<ofan> adam8157: GTX 880M 显卡
<adam8157> ofan: 哦
 * adam8157 用电脑十几年没享受过主流独显
<ofan> adam8157: 我是想玩游戏了
<adam8157> ofan: <尾行>?
<ofan> adam8157: ...
<gshmu> 要是报错就好了 关键不报错
<ofan> adam8157: 有twitter内推你要么
<adam8157> ofan: 有我能干的就来一发
<ofan> adam8157: http://9.douban.com/site/entry/696763225/  我找他给我内推的
<^k^> ofan: ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://9.douban.com/site/entry/696763225/ -- unhandled responsein get body
<adam8157> ofan: 关键我啥也不会啊, 否则找王聪也行...
<adam8157> ofan: 你去twitter了?
<chongwish> ofan: 你 twitter 的?
<ofan> adam8157: 没，给了个面试
<ofan> adam8157: fb的我面挂了，不过hr说可以直接推荐给她我认识的
<gshmu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7585237/
<adam8157> ofan: 赞
<zenNamaste> ofan: 去rh美国吧
<adam8157> fb收简历要fb帐号, 投递无门啊
<ofan> adam8157: 有一个同学刚去amazon了，估计过几个月也可以内推
<ofan> adam8157: 注册个呗
 * zenNamaste 讨厌注册
<ofan> rh基本都搞java的
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 王聪的生意比你专业躲了
<zenNamaste> 多了
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 我看也是
<chongwish> ofan: 不是 c + python 的吗?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 人家摆明了做生意, 只要你是个人, 我就帮你转发给hr
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 其余的, 一概不管
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 不对, 他不专业, 我还提供简历修改建议呢
<jiero> ofan: 产品经理 + 数据库
<ofan> chongwish: c的招人少
<jiero> adam8157:  恩。我也是
<zenNamaste> ofan: c的岗位, 基本都满了. 有一些backport的, 我帮你内推?
<jiero> adam8157:  我发现我瘦了，然后就显现出6块以上腹肌了。
<ofan> zenNamaste: 你在美国rh?
<zenNamaste> ofan: rh的看上哪个岗位, 我帮你推
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 有海外的么?
<zenNamaste> ofan: 全球推呀我
<ofan> 我靠
<ofan> zenNamaste: 只要不是java的，我都想投
<jiero> ofan: 在 rh 好好玩
<zenNamaste> ofan: 没问题, 帮你推.
<jiero> ofan: rh美国多么好啊
<chongwish> ofan: 你面试一个就可以内推一个,要不要这么厉害.
<zenNamaste> rh美国, 是大家都想进去的. rh中国, 是大家都想出去的...
<ofan> zenNamaste: 好，pm我下你邮箱吧
<zenNamaste> ofan: 其实吧, 是网上投.
<ofan> chongwish: 不知道，反正我没面上，然后让我推荐朋友之类的
<chongwish> ofan: 结果,被你推荐的都进了^_^
<ofan> chongwish: 牛人多了去了，有的google,fb,twitter等等大公司都面了一圈，offer一把
<ofan> chongwish: 那我也立功了
<chongwish> ofan: 绝对头等功,深藏功与名的那种.
<zhan>  /me 膜拜牛人
<ofan> 内推还是很管用的，网投简历筛选很慢，而且很容易被筛掉
<zenNamaste> ofan: http://jobs.redhat.com/jobs/descriptions/software-engineering-internship-ceph-westford-massachusetts-job-1-4149836  这个考虑不? intern
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Software Engineering Internship - Ceph job in Westford, Massachusetts - at Red Hat
<ofan> zenNamaste: 我要毕业了，所以做fulltime
<zenNamaste> http://jobs.redhat.com/jobs/descriptions/software-engineer-westford-massachusetts-job-1-4478016  ofan
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Software Engineer job in Westford, Massachusetts - at Red Hat
<zenNamaste> 貌似这个不行...
<zenNamaste> 5å¹´+
<ofan> zenNamaste: 5+ years of experience in a release engineering, quality assurance, or development environment
<zenNamaste> http://jobs.redhat.com/jobs/descriptions/junior-c-developer-spice-protocol-westford-massachusetts-job-3-4115128  ofan 这个可以
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Junior C Developer - Spice Protocol job in Westford, Massachusetts - at Red Hat
<zenNamaste> ofan: Solid programming skills in C; C++, Java, or Python languages are an advantage  要c, c++/java/python是plus
<ofan> zenNamaste: 不会java, c++和py都还可以
<zenNamaste> ofan: c是强制的, 别的都是加分嘛
<zenNamaste> ofan: 投一发?
<ofan> zenNamaste: 来一发 lol
<zenNamaste> ofan: 等我再看看别的
<zenNamaste> ofan: 只有带 junior的你才能投, 别的都是5年+
<ofan> zenNamaste: 毕业生只能投junior
<ofan> phd投senior基本都挂
<zenNamaste> ofan: 就这个合适.
<zenNamaste> ofan: 来一发吧
<ofan> zenNamaste: 来
<ofan> zenNamaste: 简历已发
<zenNamaste> ofan: 好
<qiao> ofan: 投的哪个 ？
<ofan> qiao: junior最后那个
<zenNamaste> qiao: http://jobs.redhat.com/jobs/descriptions/junior-c-developer-spice-protocol-westford-massachusetts-job-3-4115128
<chongwish> ofan: 人不在墙内?
<qiao> ofan: great ~
<ofan> chongwish: 不在
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕乃肥来啦
<gfrog> ofan: 偶饭
<ofan> gfrog: 基娃
<imtxc> zenNamaste: hamobai?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ??
<imtxc> adam8157: 豪回来了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: whois zenNamaste
<zhan> adam8157: 壕会来啦？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 用了hamo的vps了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: o
 * zhan 深深的被频道的壕们的豪气震伤了。
<imtxc> zhan: 以为你和 hamo 合体了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 以为你和hamo合体了
<zhan> ...
<imtxc> zhan: 不是我的错
<zhan> 为啥
<jiero> imtxc:  你没错，你一直没错。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 谁都希望自己买了的东西涨价啊
<imtxc> jiero: ^^
<imtxc> ji
<ofan> imtxc: 啥时候戴的小黄帽
<imtxc> jiero: 小伙，听语气这是不服啊
<imtxc> ofan: 我是实名认证用户
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 你和 hamo 合体了？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: ... ...
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 槑
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 没
<imtxc> onlylove: 今天折腾了一早上在电脑上通过蓝牙用 skpye 或者 qq 语音通话，结果刚才发现原来这些需求可以在手机上装客户端实现……
 * zenNamaste 拜首席  qiao 
<adam8157> imtxc: 买了个啥?
<imtxc> adam8157: 买了几卷儿纸，一盒蚊香。。。。
<qiao> zenNamaste: ;-/
<imtxc> adam8157: 从别人那里借来了一个蓝牙耳机玩玩
<adam8157> imtxc: 渣渣
<zenNamaste> ofan: 有我们的首席工程师: qiao 帮你推. 万无一失.
<ofan> zenNamaste: 多谢 qiao
<qiao> ofan: ;-)
<zenNamaste> ofan: 别客气, 我们只是做生意, 你是我们的客户. 该是我们多谢你. :-)
<ofan> qiao: zenNamaste 来，linkedin连接起来
<zenNamaste> ofan: 怎么搜你?
<chongwish> zenNamaste: 这么直白 $_$.
<bcao> iMadper, 你去投奔蛋蛋了阿
<iMadper> bcao: 没有呀
<iMadper> bcao: 我在rh呢
<ofan> iMadper: 我靠
<iMadper> bcao: 我还帮别人推rh了呀
<bcao> iMadper, 你linkedin 不都改了！！
<onlylove> imtxc: 我不指望它涨价，但是一下优惠一半也太TMD……
<ofan> iMadper: 原来是大象 xD
<iMadper> bcao: 你说啥呢?
<iMadper> ofan: 不然哪儿跑出来这么多rh的
<bcao> iMadper, 说你工作阿
<iMadper> bcao: 我一直rh呀
<onlylove> imtxc: 也就是那包不值钱，你想想，如果你10K买的MBP，一下子变5K了，你怎么想
<iMadper> bcao: 最近刚重组而已呀
<iMadper> bcao: 你不知道?
<imtxc> onlylove: 我啥都不想
<imtxc> onlylove: 买不起
<bcao> iMadper, 知道阿，但是你linkedin 上你写的你去c社了阿
<imtxc> i
<onlylove> imtxc: 你的信用卡额度一下子被砍掉一半呢？
<imtxc> iMadper: 你去C社了啊？
<iMadper> bcao: 胡写的
<chongwish> onlylove: 我会想,我也终于壕一回了,值得.
<iMadper> imtxc: 可能吗?
<adam8157> iMadper: 你来我死了???
 * bcao 刚congrats to ccui&eguan
<imtxc> onlylove: 没事儿，反正够用
<onlylove> chongwish: ……
<adam8157> iMadper: 你来我司了???
<onlylove> imtxc: 壕……
<iMadper> adam8157: 哈哈哈哈, 你说呢?
<imtxc> onlylove: 账单金额变成一半我更开心
<bcao> iMadper, 还带这么玩的。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 蛤蛤
<iMadper> adam8157: 咋可能... 去的话, 肯定让你帮我投呀
<adam8157> iMadper: 为啥不找我内推
<imtxc> adam8157: 吃抓饭了/
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ...
<onlylove> imtxc: 账单翻倍
<imtxc> onlylove: …… 那不行
<adam8157> imtxc: 啥? 端午我去西安专门找到那家新疆馆子吃抓饭
 * imtxc 求 x230 蓝牙耳机解决方案
<onlylove> imtxc: 我现在就是这样啊，我花了两倍的钱买了别人的东西
<onlylove> imtxc: 虽然有一半是购物卡支付的
<adam8157> imtxc: 哈哈哈, 问我啊, 我就干这个
<gfrog> qiao: 拜首席
<adam8157> imtxc: 你需要load firmware
<imtxc> adam8157: 求 x230 蓝牙耳机解决方案
<zhan> onlylove: 有啥“降价保护”么
<gfrog> bcao: 你来投奔蛋蛋了？
<onlylove> zhan: 商品ID不一样……
<onlylove> zhan: 我去打电话问JD去
<adam8157> imtxc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/linux-lts-saucy/+bug/1310558
<^k^> ⇪ t: Bug #1310558 “Intel [8087:07dc] Bluetooth headset only works in ...” : Bugs : “linux-lts-saucy” source package : Precise (12.04) : Ubuntu
<imtxc> o
<qiao> gfrog: iMadper 才是首席～
<imtxc> adam8157: ubuntu?
<adam8157> imtxc: 如果你不是ubuntu的话, 需要一个user space的程序去load
<iMadper> gfrog: 不不不, qiao 是首席
<adam8157> imtxc: 发错了, 你是啥蓝牙?
<gfrog> qiao: 你是首席， iMadper 你是头牌
<imtxc> adam8157: 耳机？
<chongwish> imtxc: 来弄我的 x230 还是耳机的.
<iMadper> gfrog: 你是花魁
<adam8157> imtxc: 蓝牙芯片
<gfrog> iMadper: 谢谢昂
<iMadper> gfrog: 不客气
<gfrog> iMadper: 来我社了啊，快请客
<imtxc> adam8157: 笔记本 x230, BCM20702 Bluetooth 4.0
<iMadper> gfrog: 别听他们瞎说
<imtxc> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0a5c:21e6 Broadcom Corp. BCM20702 Bluetooth 4.0 [ThinkPad]
<imtxc> chongwish: 啥
<iMadper> gfrog: 你的主页: http://www.huakui.cc/
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 花魁网 - 关心女性健康，关注女性未来！
<imbyron> 我ubuntu 14.04右上角关机按钮忽然不见了
<gfrog> iMadper: 你还敢在x230上用蓝牙？ 我都快被折磨死了
<imbyron> 求助喔
<adam8157> imtxc: https://www.dropbox.com/s/qecfeowbdimk0yj/brcm_patchram.tgz
<imtxc> chongwish: 让 x230 使用蓝牙耳机的mic
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ Dropbox - brcm_patchram.tgz
<gfrog> iMadper: 快请客
<iMadper> gfrog: 1. 我没有x230... 2. 我没有蓝牙耳机...
<jiero>  imbyron 你干什么了，不管那个直接按下电源键
<gfrog> iMadper: 擦，发错人了。
<imbyron> 我没干啥哇
<gfrog> imtxc: 你还敢在x230上用蓝牙？ 我都快被折磨死了
<adam8157> imtxc: 打开看看就知道了
<imbyron> jiero, 我若重启呢？
<jiero> imbyron: 当众扯谎，你没干什么电脑怎么会启动
<jiero> imbyron: 不知道，你自己实验
<imbyron> 啊
<iMadper> imbyron: sudo reboot
<imtxc> adam8157: alsa 不需要配置么
<gfrog> iMadper: 你进C社了岂不是也变土壕了？一天20w上下啊
<imbyron> 有办法把按钮还原么？
<iMadper> imbyron: sudo poweroff
<iMadper> gfrog: 你是在说你自己吗?
<imtxc> imbyron: 便是晴天
<imbyron> 恩，sudo reboot/poweroff
<gfrog> iMadper: 我们是屌丝组，得靠贵组养着
<imbyron> 但是还是想把那个按钮找回来
<adam8157> imtxc: 怎么配置自己研究, 我只管hardware enablement
<chongwish> gfrog: C社是什么,我脑补不出来.
<gfrog> chongwish: 土壕社
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<imbyron> 今天这里咋这么热闹
<imtxc> adam8157: 那我不如直接用 bluez 呢
<ofan> chongwish: canonical
<chongwish> ofan: 3q,这么隐晦啊.
<adam8157> imtxc: 问题是你必须load这个firmware才能用蓝牙HSP耳机和话筒
<iMadper_killing> chongwish: 类似的有: i社
<ofan> a站,b站
<ofan> o神=ofan神
<chongwish> iMadper_killing: i 社不会是 intel 吧?a 站 acfun ? b 站 bilibili ?
<iMadper_killing> chongwish: 自己baidu搜索 i社去...
<ofan> iMadper_killing: 你linkedin怎么也叫madper
<iMadper_killing> ofan: 不然叫啥?
<adam8157> ofan: mad person
<gfrog> iMadper_killing: mad person
<imtxc> iMadper_killing: 不是 daxiang_se 么
<chongwish> iMadper_killing: 我现在说我不能上网,你会喷我吗?会就说下什么是 i 社嘛.
<ofan> iMadper_killing:  qiao是哪个我链接下
<iMadper_killing> ofan: 我没加qiao
<iMadper_killing> ofan: 不知道诶
<bcao> gfrog, 暂时没
<iMadper_killing> chongwish: 没网上个毛irc
<ofan> iMadper_killing: ..
<gfrog> iMadper_killing: 你linkedin是哪个，发个link
<iMadper_killing> gfrog: 哦.
<bcao> gfrog, 只是看 iMadper linkedin 把职位改称和 蛋蛋一样的了。。我还以为他们有什么。。。
<chongwish> iMadper_killing: 你既然喷了,就说明 i 社是什么呀...
<gfrog> bcao: 他俩早在一起了。你不知道？
<gfrog> bcao: 你没机会了骚年
<bcao> gfrog, 他们两个都是管理，我不敢说 ：）
 * bcao 是不是又要被踢了：）
<adam8157> bcao: 你猜?
<iMadper_killing> gfrog: sent
<chongwish> bcao: 真不会说话了......
<gfrog> iMadper_killing: 哪？ 没看见啊……
<iMadper_killing> gfrog: 邀请呀
<gfrog> iMadper_killing: 还真直接……
<bcao> iMadper_killing, 为啥你一改公司，我这边就提示可能认识的人了。。。
<iMadper_killing> bcao: 谁知道... 我打算明天换成nvidia的...
<iMadper_killing> bcao: 写c家, 猎头都不认识, 不来找我呀
<ofan> 淫威达
<bcao> iMadper_killing, 哦哦。加油，我在给你发个congrats
<iMadper_killing> bcao: 好的.
<adam8157> 淫威大
<gfrog> in萎大
<imtxc> gfrog: 你也是连蓝牙耳机未遂么
<gfrog> imtxc: 鼠标
<imtxc> 这么多op坐在上面，还让不让人说话了
 * gfrog 今天是 8x8=404 day 啊
<ofan> rsync小文件还是很慢
<adam8157> happyaron:
<freeflying> adam8157: 满意不
<adam8157> freeflying: 什么?
 * gfrog 撤退，做case去
<freeflying> gfrog: 这么早啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总壕大大
<freeflying> gfrog: 你们是壕啊
<onlylove> chongwish: i社，一撸神
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕蓉，vmware esxi的cd能直接做成u盘启动嘛？ 为毛我用unetbootin搞进U盘之后总是没法启动呢。
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃才是壕，公认的
<freeflying> gfrog: 正宗的屌丝啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 昨天骑车没累死我
<gfrog> freeflying: 去哪了？
<freeflying> gfrog: 刹车被我儿子搞得一直蹭轮子
<happyaron> adam8157: 拜见当当壕
<onlylove> chongwish: 不知道就算了，和IT界关系不大
<happyaron> gfrog: 没用过
<adam8157> happyaron: 刚误操作
<sulit> Disconnected (鎮ㄧ殑涓绘満涓殑杞欢涓浜嗕竴涓凡寤虹珛鐨勮繛鎺ャ€).
<chongwish> onlylove: 我发现我几十年的中文白说了,愧对大中华文化.
<happyaron> gfrog: 我只通过ilo装esxi
<gfrog> happyaron: @_@
<freeflying> gfrog: 就在家周边转了转
<gfrog> happyaron: 好像你说过一次…… 忘了，哈哈
<sulit> 这个怎么处理啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧，人为负重撒
<happyaron> adam8157: 靠，我看见当当壕召唤，特地爬起来的
<gfrog> freeflying: 锻炼效果好啊
<sulit> xchat老这样Disconnected (鎮ㄧ殑涓绘満涓殑杞欢涓浜嗕竴涓凡寤虹珛鐨勮繛鎺ャ€).
<freeflying> gfrog: 为啥骑车我的心率一直上不去，或者说怎么都起步快呢
<onlylove> sulit: 今天网不好，别闹了
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋开始学swift没啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 不学
<gfrog> freeflying: 你心率多少？ 150上下就行了，别太快
<sulit> onlylove~ 为什么学lainme呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 太笨, 学不会这种天马行空的语言
<sulit> onlylove~ 网不好就是了
<freeflying>  gfrog 最高只能148
<sulit> onlylove~ 还学人家
<gfrog> freeflying: 踏频不够？
<onlylove> sulit: 我又学lainme么？
<freeflying> gfrog: 上不去
<sulit> onlylove~ 大老爷们的，说什么别闹了
<gfrog> freeflying: 踏频多少啊？
<onlylove> sulit: 你知道今天什么日子不
<freeflying> gfrog: 没踏频器，不太清楚
<sulit> onlylove~ 不知道
<onlylove> sulit: 今天网再不好也得忍着
<gfrog> freeflying: 感觉呢？
<onlylove> sulit: 自己百度去
<freeflying> gfrog: 感觉不累啊
<sulit> onlylove~ 正在
<gfrog> freeflying: 一般得90左右才好，太低伤膝盖，太高了心率拉得太高
<freeflying> gfrog: 心率一直在有氧区，到时候很适合减肥
<onlylove> sulit: 自己知道就行了，别再频道发出来，这边有明文日志
<sulit> onlylove~ 好的
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，只要小心膝盖就没问题
<freeflying> gfrog: 比跑步好
<freeflying> gfrog: 不过我现在跑步也不用护膝了
<eexp> 没艺术细胞的蛋蛋
<freeflying> iMadper_killing: 不用护膝现在跑步也没问题了
<freeflying> iMadper_killing: 不过跑量在10km内
<adam8157> eexp: =,=
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39792
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Google发布Chrome加密扩展End-To-End
<iMadper_killing> freeflying: 赞. 我现在好久没跑了...
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39793
<zhan> eexp: 依依来啦
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 微软发布Visual Studio 14预览版
<xiaolong> 有人么？
<^k^> xiaolong:点点点.  14:46
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39795
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 游戏开发者回应AMD和NVIDIA的争论
<xiaolong> 有人知道为算什么empathy 连接不上msn么？
<iMadper_killing> msn还活着呢
<iMadper_killing> ?
<zhan> 哇哈哈，又来个问网络的
<xiaolong> google也连不上啊
<eexp> zhan: 有好玩的没
<imtxc> adam8157: 语音、skype 之类的， HSP mode 就可以吧？ 不需要 a2dp 吧
<zhan> eexp: 你想玩啥啊
<adam8157> imtxc: .
<eexp> u1终于死了。自动暂停了。
<freeflying> gfrog: 你啥时候日淘啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 现在淘不知道能不能到了……
<freeflying> gfrog: 哦
<freeflying> eexp: lol
<freeflying> eexp: 找C社的人
<gfrog> eexp: ee神
<freeflying> adam8157: 和你戴阿姨聊得欢吗
<eexp> gfrog: adam8157 你们这些害人的。把u1搞死了。
<adam8157> freeflying: 还没到我
<happyaron> freeflying: 戴阿姨。。。
<happyaron> freeflying: 也还没到我。
<freeflying> imtxc: 我的车里还闲置着一个nokia的
<imtxc> freeflying: ……………………
<imtxc> freeflying: 昨天问你来着
<freeflying> happyaron: 你打算叫她戴奶奶
<imtxc> freeflying: 你不是说没有么
<freeflying> im
<freeflying> imtxc: 忘记了
<imtxc> freeflying: ……………………
 * imtxc -___- freeflying
<happyaron> freeflying: +10086
<xiaolong> 真心求教啊 为毛empathy设置添加google帐号后 提示请授权ubuntu访问您的google帐号后 就一直在转圈？
<freeflying> gfrog: 好不容易说动老婆，打算撸个象印的电饭锅回来
<happyaron> xiaolong: 不要用empathy呗
<xiaolong> 那用什么呢
<freeflying> xiaolong: skype
<gfrog> freeflying: 高端
<iMadper_killing> happyaron: 作为ue, 你竟然这么解决问题... lol~ 简直太赞了!
 * gfrog 在team频道里跟一群老外讨论日语……
<freeflying> gfrog: 高大上
<happyaron> iMadper_killing: 我连ubuntu都不用，problem solved
<gfrog> eexp: 跟我没关，我从来不用U1
<happyaron> iMadper_killing: lol
<iMadper_killing> gfrog: 这还不简单? 你直接用中文说就行了
<iMadper_killing> gfrog: 就是因为连你们自己都不用u
<imtxc> adam8157: 你用的 PulseAudio 还是 alsa？
<iMadper_killing> gfrog: u1, 他才挂了的
<gfrog> iMadper_killing: ……
<adam8157> imtxc: blueman+pulseaudio
 * gfrog 不扯，开会去
<chongwish> gfrog: 日语怎么练来着的.
<imtxc> adam8157: 通话无压力？
<adam8157> imtxc: 忘了
<xiaolong> 阿姨无诶哦
<freeflying> imtxc: 推荐个耳麦吧
<freeflying> imtxc: 手机上也能用的
<imtxc> freeflying: ue900? cc iMadper_killing
<freeflying> imtxc: 几米
<freeflying> adam8157: 你们啥时候搬家啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 月底
<imtxc> freeflying: http://item.jd.com/741485.html
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【罗技UE900vi】罗技（Logitech）UE900vi 四重动铁旗舰款隔音耳机+麦克风 蓝黑色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:2699.00
<iMadper_killing> adam8157: 那你考虑搬过去住不?
<freeflying> imtxc: 疯了，29.99还差不多
<imtxc> 搬家了啊？
<adam8157> iMadper_killing: 还没决定呢
<freeflying> iMadper_killing: 这些你上班爽了啊
<iMadper_killing> freeflying: . 一般吧. 坐车还要40+分钟
<freeflying> iMadper_killing: 你不是住朝阳呢吗
<iMadper_killing> freeflying: 朝阳大得很...
<ofan> iMadper_killing: 投完了
<iMadper_killing> ofan: 辛苦了, 谢谢你
<ofan> 填表各种斟酌
<iMadper_killing> ofan: 有首席 qiao 帮你投, 不用有任何压力.
<ofan> iMadper_killing: rh家的在线投递做的还是很专业的
<iMadper_killing> ofan: 恩, 我也用过一次...
<ofan> iMadper_killing: lol 希望不会挂
<qiao> iMadper_killing: 你还用过。。
<iMadper_killing> ofan: 不会的, 他们不会不给首席qiao面子的
<iMadper_killing> qiao: 用过呀. 当时李老板内推我的
<ofan> iMadper_killing: qiao amazon,fb等很多都用第三方的投递系统，文本框到处飞啊
<iMadper_killing> ofan: 反正, 尽快入职就是了
<iMadper_killing> ofan: lol~
<qiao> iMadper_killing: 你妹，那帮美国佬又不认识你～ 不过看到你的简历，妥妥的～
<adam8157> iMadper_killing: 可惜你当时是intern
<iMadper_killing> qiao: ... 你说啥呢? 啥我的简历...
<ofan> iMadper_killing: 投fb吧
<iMadper_killing> adam8157: 恩...
<iMadper_killing> ofan: 没戏...
<ofan> fb湾区给美刀给的最多
<qiao> iMadper_killing: 少了个主语 是ofan 的简历
<bcao> iMadper_killing, 最近amazon 四处挖人你不去凑凑热闹。。
<iMadper_killing> bcao: 干嘛的?
<iMadper_killing> amazon是干嘛的?
<iMadper_killing> 女战士?
<adam8157> iMadper_killing: 暗黑...
<iMadper_killing> adam8157: diablo
<iMadper_killing> diabloII
<ofan> amazon有oncall
<bcao> kindle ...
<freeflying> imtxc: happyaron https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152256917242762&set=a.10150680463012762.408611.772227761&type=1&theater
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Facebook
<freeflying> 看你们这些器材党
<adam8157> bcao: kindle还是kindle fire?
<freeflying> 人用卡片机拍出的德味
<imtxc> freeflying: 球送蓝牙耳机
<chongwish> rh 怎么都这么清闲,上班时间把 irc 给攻占了.
<imtxc> freeflying: This content is currently unavailable
<imtxc> freeflying: 用卡片机能拍出德味，5d3 也能呀
<bcao> adam8157, 有区别么
<adam8157> bcao: 区别大了
<bcao> adam8157, 应该是kindle
<ofan> chongwish: 你也发现了吧
<adam8157> bcao: jd里写了android和java
<freeflying> imtxc: 你自己去 Destine的instangram上看吧
<bcao> adam8157, 你和我看的是一个jd么。。
<adam8157> bcao: lab126做kindle电纸书的team绝对高大上
<freeflying> adam8157: 学Swift吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 这语言脑洞太大
<freeflying> adam8157: 学了苹果管分配工作
<chongwish> adam8157: 什么叫脑洞?学了可以帮苹果赚钱.
<adam8157> 反正我学不会C以外的语言
<onlylove> freeflying: 墙内的表示不幸福
<iMadper_killing> adam8157: lua
<adam8157> iMadper_killing: lua偶尔用用
<chongwish> adam8157: 汉语,英语,~_~.
<iMadper_killing> adam8157: java
<iMadper_killing> adam8157: vim script
<adam8157> iMadper_killing: 不会...
<adam8157> ...
<iMadper_killing> adam8157: bash
<iMadper_killing> adam8157: 乃会的很多呀
<chongwish> 这是群起而攻之的节奏吗???
<eexp> iMadper_killing: 蛋蛋早注定一生只能搞内核了。只会C
<iMadper_killing> eexp: 还可以搞别的吧? 想想...
<iMadper_killing> eexp: 单片基?
<eexp> 妹子都不搞了。
<eexp> 。。
<onlylove> eexp: 能把C搞好不容易啊，C这东西……看看OPENSSL那个BUG
<eexp> 没硬件基础，不能搞mcu
<eexp> 那是应用层面了。不是c层面
<chongwish> iMadper_killing: 你别这样思维广行吗...
<onlylove> eexp: 当当是西电的，怎么会没硬件基础
<eexp> 难道会与非门
<iMadper_killing> eexp: 数字电路, 大家都会...
<eexp> momo adam8157
<eexp> iMadper_killing: 这只是一个玩笑。。。你也当真
<iMadper_killing> eexp: 哦...
<zhan> iMadper_killing: 你被ee拿在手上玩耍啊
<iMadper_killing> eexp: 我想t了 zhan 这个挑拨离间的
<eexp> zhan: 额。。。你还是这优点。
<eexp> iMadper_killing: 是啊。他就这优点。lol
 * iMadper_killing 已经好久没有大开杀戒了... 
<eexp> 别。 zhan 是好同志
<iMadper_killing> eexp: 乃会gtk嘛?
<eexp> 咋
<iMadper_killing> eexp: 帮我看个bug
<eexp> bug，不是蛋蛋的本行？
<jiero> adam8157:  .dandan
<iMadper_killing> eexp: 他的都是高基的bug
<eexp> gtk，是斗篷和叉叉最熟悉。
<eexp> 我要翻手册的。
<iMadper_killing> eexp: 斗篷是谁?
<zhan> 斗篷好久没见了。
<imtxc> 赞
<eexp> 很久没出来了。这破家伙去osx了
<zhan> 以前还更新 weibo
<iMadper_killing> 哦.
<imtxc> iMadper_killing: kick 了 jiero 吧
<iMadper_killing> imtxc: ????
<imtxc> iMadper_killing: 他最近心情不好
<iMadper_killing> ...
<imtxc> freeflying: 价格要实惠的话， 就
<eexp> zhan: 斗篷天天在小鸟上，得色他在用osx。你去黑他。
<imtxc> freeflying: 就 q460 吧
<freeflying> imtxc: 给个链接看看
<imtxc> freeflying: http://item.jd.com/407322.html
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【AKGQ460】AKG Q460 迷你可折叠头戴式耳机 白色 昆西琼斯系列【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:698.00
<imtxc> freeflying: 这两天可以减150
<freeflying> imtxc: 除以10可以考虑
<imtxc> freeflying: ………………
<eexp> ，
<imtxc> freeflying: http://item.jd.com/796202.html
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【漫步者H180P】漫步者（EDIFIER） H180P 兼容性极强 手机耳塞 珠光白【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:49.00
<eexp> 太抠门了。 freeflying
<chongwish> freeflying: akg 看起来不错,听起来,确实得除以 10.
<imtxc> freeflying: 这个满意不
<bcao> 满意
<freeflying> imtxc: 不错
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕，一个包的某个低版本在ppa里被高版本覆盖掉了，有办法找回来这个低版本嘛？
<imtxc> freeflying: 你是手机用还是电脑用
<eexp> imtxc: 你个没钱的，整天用高价格的设备吓唬人。
<freeflying> imtxc: both
<imtxc> eexp: lol
<imtxc> eexp: 对啊
<imtxc> eexp: q460 很不错啊，不是吓唬人
<eexp> iMadper_killing: imtxc真有很贵的设备不。求证下。
<imtxc> 但是 ue900 的话，也就只能 iMadper_killing 这种壕用了
<onlylove> gfrog: 我问你个事情，aptitude熟不熟
<imtxc> eexp: 我没有
<freeflying> “96年，甲B上海豫园队有意从甲A上海申花队引入申思，当时申思在申花长期板凳。徐根宝提出条件：豫园队拿程海峰来换。程海峰是95年甲B最佳射手。双方没谈拢，交易告吹。近二十年后，申思与程海峰又出现交集：程海峰成了上海某监狱狱警，并组建了监狱足球队，而申思成了他麾下球员…… ”
<gfrog> onlylove: 咋？
<freeflying> adam8157: 申思咋了啊
<adam8157> 申思?
<freeflying> adam8157: 乃不是球迷？
<freeflying> adam8157: 看来是个伪球迷啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 不是中国队的
<adam8157> freeflying: 他不就任意球好点么
<iMadper_killing> eexp: imtxc 有个hd650
<adam8157> freeflying: 那种比赛都是渣渣
<onlylove> gfrog: 我用apt-get purge了openjdk和ibus，aptitude和我说，依赖被破坏，要我把这些装回来
<iMadper_killing> eexp: 价值2k5
<happyaron> gfrog: aptitude
<onlylove> gfrog: 非要aptitude remove才行，还不支持*通配符
<eexp> 额。还真有一个。
<gfrog> happyaron: ppa里都没低版本的包了。
<iMadper_killing> eexp: 他的播放器价值2k
<happyaron> gfrog: 那到launchpad上一个个找吧
<eexp> iMadper_killing: 比你之前给我测试的，好些？
<gfrog> onlylove: 我都是手工拔拉坏掉的包一个个修复的
 * jiero 不是球迷
 * jiero 只踢球
<iMadper_killing> eexp: 不是一个级别的...
<freeflying> onlylove: ubuntu里你不能purge ibus啊，unity依赖libibus
<iMadper_killing> eexp: 我现在最好的设备就是ue900而已
<gfrog> happyaron: 找built log之后一个个下回来自己装呗？
<onlylove> freeflying: 我不用U
<jiero> adam8157:  怎么从6块腹肌变到8块？
<imtxc> eexp: lol
<eexp> 你又没给我最好的测试。 iMadper_killing
<onlylove> freeflying: 就算用U也不用unity
<iMadper_killing> eexp: 他的是hd650, 基本就是, 买了hd650, 这辈子就没啥追求了. 虽然有更贵的, 但是华而不实
<eexp> 我去看看
<eexp> 你意思是， imtxc 这辈子就没追求了？
<imtxc> ||||
<onlylove> freeflying: 土豪荣让我给他弄个环境复现fcitx的BUG，然后我为了节约体积，就把jdk给弄掉了
<eexp> imtxc: momo
<onlylove> freeflying: 然后上传的时候发现，土豪荣装一个比我上传快多了……
<happyaron> gfrog: 正解
<eexp> imtxc: 不好看嘛。你这个。
<onlylove> happyaron: 土豪荣，你那openbox+fcitx装好了没
 * imtxc 咋戴上蓝牙也看起来不像商务人士呢？ 我还得买台车子？
<imtxc> eexp: 挺好看的
<onlylove> imtxc: 还需要配个小蜜
<imtxc> onlylove: 果然
<imtxc> onlylove: 我就说缺点儿啥
<eexp> imtxc: 没现代感。
<eexp> 外形
<onlylove> eexp: 我没和他说，他配了小蜜就更像暴发户了
<happyaron> onlylove: 没空装呢还
<eexp> imtxc: 你镶金牙了？
<imtxc> eexp: 下周去
<imtxc> eexp: 今天没约到号
<eexp> 真向暴发户发展啊。
 * adam8157 浇花去
<imtxc> eexp: 是看病……
<imtxc> adam8157: 啊？ 有没有别的什么含义？
<eexp> 花柳病？
<eexp> 额。是蛋蛋说的。
<zhan> ...
<eexp> lol
<eexp> imtxc: 把你的设备，借我测试下吧。
<imtxc> eexp: 测试？测啥？
<eexp> 拜亚 DT880，好看多了吧
<imtxc> e
<imtxc> eexp: ofan 的是 dt880
<eexp> 这个有现代感
<onlylove> eexp: 听说拜亚的特点是机丑便宜声音好
<ofan> imtxc: ..
<eexp> ofan: 是这样？
<ofan> dt880感觉一般
<imtxc> eexp: 而且 ofan 的是换过线的 dt880
<ofan> 可能推得不好
<imtxc> 哦，换线的是 踢飞石
 * ofan 强烈推荐bose soundlink mini
<eexp> beats audio是啥
<imtxc> dt 有低阻抗版本的嘛
<ofan> bose那音质秒杀dt880+tf10
<ofan> eexp: beats不咋地
<ofan> 不过那创始人很自以为是
<onlylove> beats,魔声？
<onlylove> 听说有个monster
<imtxc> 2b 耳机B格太高了
<imtxc> hold不住
<ofan> monster做饮料的
<nyfair> adam8157 : freeflying : happyaron : 壕们贵安
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛
<eexp> ofan: 是手机的功能。一插耳机，就出来的。
<nyfair> adam8157: 我要挂了，昨天发邮件，把ship拼成了shit
<ofan> eexp: 软件？
<freeflying> nyfair: 壕妹午安
<eexp> 应该是硬件增强功效的啥。不是软件。
<eexp> 专门耳机驱动的功能
<imtxc> nyfair: 有前途
<adam8157> nyfair: 赞叹
 * gfrog 妈蛋，最近见鬼了，装系统各种失败。昨晚给台机装系统，各种无法启动
<happyaron> nyfair: 牛牛贵安
<eexp> 说明你装机经验不足。lol gfrog
 * nyfair 表示不会装机
<cherrot> gfrog: 怒赞
<eexp> imtxc: 包耳朵的，其实不适合户外用吧。
<nyfair> 有没有老司机
<iMadper_killing> onlylove: beats就是beats, monster是魔声
<eexp> 看着比较二的感觉。还不如 iMadper_killing的。
<iMadper_killing> eexp: 手机上的beats是个小耳放
<onlylove> nyfair: 哪个方向的老司机
<eexp> 难道是说更加耗电？ iMadper_killing
<onlylove> nyfair: 比方当当这种只会C的？
<iMadper_killing> eexp: 难道不会吗??
<eexp> 这没必要啊
<iMadper_killing> eexp: 也说不好, 看转换效率. 毕竟就算没有beats的耳放, 你也有个自带的耳放的嘛
<eexp> 外接耳放？这蛋疼
<nyfair> onlylove: 装机师傅
<eexp> 一般的手机没这个，不也好好的听
<onlylove> nyfair: 额……你找装机师傅作甚
<iMadper_killing> eexp: 需要噱头, 需要卖点
<nyfair> 手机这解码芯片用啥耳放？
<eexp> 好吧
<iMadper_killing> nyfair: 用耳放的目的是, 能控制音量
<nyfair> 用啥都是渣渣，手机就地铁里随便胡乱听听就行了，要啥追求
<iMadper_killing> nyfair: 没有耳放, 解码直接输出, 是能驱动耳机的, 但是不能控制音量呀.
<eexp> 要过滤杂音
<iMadper_killing> nyfair: 所有, 都会有个渣渣耳放的
<nyfair> 。。。
 * nyfair 没用过耳机，不懂
<iMadper_killing> eexp: 杂音不是耳放来过滤的吧? 信噪比在解码那一层就已经控制好了
<eexp> 多数耳机不带这个吧
<adam8157> nyfair: 买俩k420, 给我一个
<eexp> 不是有降噪的嘛
<iMadper_killing> eexp: 你的htc有两个耳放. 比较奇葩
<iMadper_killing> adam8157: k420不如k240
<eexp> 哪里2个？
<iMadper_killing> adam8157: 我有个dt131, 你听不?
<adam8157> iMadper_killing: 插电脑能听出效果?
<iMadper_killing> adam8157: 改天给你带来听听?
<iMadper_killing> adam8157: 能呀
<adam8157> iMadper_killing: 买不起240
<iMadper_killing> adam8157: 240便宜得很, 400+
<adam8157> iMadper_killing: k420便宜的时候才168...
<gfrog> eexp: ...
<iMadper_killing> adam8157: 哦. .. ...
<happyaron> iMadper_killing: killing是啥意思
<iMadper_killing> happyaron: 杀戮.
<iMadper_killing> happyaron: 刚才打算打开杀戒t了 zhan 的
<happyaron> iMadper_killing: 啥税，戴婶婶么
<happyaron> o
<iMadper_killing> happyaron: 税???
<zhan> ...
<iMadper_killing> happyaron: 带婶婶?
<iMadper_killing> happyaron: 你说啥呢?
<happyaron> iMadper_killing: 没事
<iMadper_killing> ... ... ...
<qiao> zhan: 你怎么惹着 iMadper_killing 了～
<zhan> 我就说了句他被ee戏弄啊。
<iMadper_killing> qiao: 新组怎么样?
<iMadper_killing> qiao: bug少了很多吧?
<happyaron> qiao: 不搞kdump了？
<iMadper_killing> happyaron: 怎么可能
<qiao> iMadper_killing: 这两天是各种plan,
<iMadper_killing> happyaron: qiao是红帽大中华区首席kdump测试
<qiao> happyaron: 咋可能呢～
<qiao> iMadper_killing: 擦～
<iMadper_killing> happyaron: 当然了, 他也是首席kpatch测试. 同时还是首席dup测试.
<qiao> iMadper_killing: 还有0day errata
<qiao> iMadper_killing: 你大爷的～
<iMadper_killing> qiao: 0day只有kpatch吧...
<iMadper_killing> qiao: 我说错了吗??????
<qiao> iMadper_killing: kexec-tools
<qiao> ima
<eexp> qiao: 这么厉害？你是妹朵？
<qiao> iMadper_killing: 关键是现在RHN到现在还有问题，我昨天都发邮件给lwang了
<iMadper_killing> eexp: 叫"俏"的, 当然是女的了
<eexp> 乔？
<eexp> 小乔
<qiao> eexp: ..
<iMadper_killing> 小俏
<qiao> eexp: 老爷们一个～
<iMadper_killing> 取俏丽的意思
<eexp> 翘翘。以后这么叫，好亲切。
<zhan> 哈哈
<qiao> eexp: 厄～～
<nyfair> 巧巧多好听
<eexp> 巧巧是妹朵。翘翘才是爷们。笨 nyfair
<zhan> 依依是啥
<eexp> 鱼鱼，别乱说
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问ubuntu14.04如何更改开机音乐呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460410 使用ubuntu14.04，不太喜欢现在的开机音乐（两点鼓声，声音文件/usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/systen-ready.ogg），因为以前装过一次ubuntu，非常喜欢以前8.04的登录声音(声音文件/usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/deskt
<nyfair> eexp: 我怎么记得翘翘是黑话，专指RBQ
<eexp> 。。
<eexp> 找酷胖来说明RBQ是啥
<adam8157> iMadper_killing: 有199-100的券儿么
<freeflying> im
<gfrog> iMadper_killing: qiao 贵帽一个EVP跟我们组一个同事同名啊，哈哈。
<iMadper_killing> adam8157: 槑.
<freeflying> imtxc: 这个漫步者的行不行啊
<iMadper_killing> gfrog: .
<imtxc> freeflying: 49
<qiao> gfrog: ..
<iMadper_killing> adam8157: 没有
<adam8157> iMadper_killing: 明天抢一个买131
<gfrog> iMadper_killing: imtxc adam8157 jd 618有啥可薅的嘛？
<iMadper_killing> adam8157: 不用买
<nyfair> iMadper_killing: 那你有啥？
<iMadper_killing> adam8157: 我闲置一个
<adam8157> iMadper_killing: 为毛
 * adam8157 看看op的福利
<freeflying> gfrog: http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B009RELGTY/?t=joyo010b-22&m=AN1VRQENFRJN5&tag=joyo010b-22
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： 【Amazon.co.jp限定】 ZOJIRUSHI 圧力IH炊飯ジャー【極め5.5合炊き】 メタリックブラウン NP-ND10AZ-TC: ホーム&キッチン
<adam8157> iMadper_killing: 这么好为啥你不留一个
<gfrog> freeflying: 对了叔儿，我准备弄个蓝牙gps扔车里，用平板连上当导航使了。
 * imtxc 啥都薅不动了
<gfrog> freeflying: 高大上
<iMadper_killing> adam8157: 我是留着呀, 你先听着呀
<imtxc> 131 是啥
<iMadper_killing> imtxc: 蛋疼131
<gfrog> freeflying: 你自己日淘吧，日淘没法合箱。
<nyfair> 电饭煲都要买日货，你这个汉奸！
<adam8157> iMadper_killing: 明天抢
<imtxc> ？
<imtxc> 哦
<gfrog> freeflying: 该死的小日本，合箱还要另外收费
<freeflying> imtxc: http://item.jd.com/980414.html
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 【dostyleHS302】dostyle HS302入耳式金属耳机手机/PC适用 碧沧蓝【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:99.00
<freeflying> gfrog: lol
<iMadper_killing> adam8157: 你先听听再说吧
<freeflying> imtxc: 这个样子是不是更骚包啊
<imtxc> 特设"导音孔"完美呈现声音细节,高磁性钕铁磁,超薄振膜,至臻音乐享受,炫蓝金属外观,典雅奢华,炫动你心
<imtxc> 导音孔... 听起来就很高端 freeflying
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过可以试试都从amazon买，丫应该用一个包裹发出才对。
<adam8157> iMadper_killing: 听apple耳机工程师的
<adam8157> iMadper_killing: 不过现在只有大陆产的, 没有tw的了
<nyfair> 看着价格就知道这介绍是胡扯
<gfrog> adam8157: 你的耳麦呢？
<freeflying> gfrog: 这种大件肯定是单独的箱子
<adam8157> gfrog: 啊? 从没有过耳麦啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 耳机
<iMadper_killing> adam8157: dt131还有tw产的?
<gfrog> freeflying: 好吧……
<iMadper_killing> adam8157: 没了解过...
<adam8157> gfrog: 在手边呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 为毛又买？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不给力啊, 而且缺一个
<gfrog> adam8157: 我送你一个好了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 闲置一个akg
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥型号 0_0
<gfrog> adam8157: 明天给你
<gfrog> adam8157: 就以前我在帽帽用那个
<freeflying> gfrog: 送我好了，壕蛋蛋看不上的
<adam8157> gfrog: 不会是k309吧...
<imtxc> 啥，送我吧
<iMadper_killing> 309是个好塞子, 但是, 我的耳朵太小...
 * nyfair 围观壕们送来送去
<nyfair> iMadper_killing: 往里面打一针开塞露就大了
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛把自己送给我吧
<iMadper_killing> nyfair: ... ...
<nyfair> adam8157: 出多少
<gfrog> adam8157: akg k311
<iMadper_killing> nyfair: 5块
<iMadper_killing> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/476425  买了完了
<^k^> iMadper_killing: ⇪ AKG 爱科技 K142HD 头戴式耳机 299元包邮（399-100）_京东优惠_数码家电_什么值得买
<adam8157> gfrog: 壕
<imtxc> 400 分钟  1¢/分钟
<imtxc> $3.89/月
<iMadper_killing> K142HD用来听抒情人声，小编制演奏，给我的感觉超过SR80i/M1i  <-- 人生好过m1...有点儿扯吧...
<gfrog> adam8157: 毛线
<imtxc> 中国无限通 通话不受限2 $3.89/月 这俩有啥区别？  adam8157
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.com/a/ac1207911
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 美科学家12年不洗澡 用细菌擦身 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<adam8157> imtxc: 中国无限这么便宜?
<imtxc> adam8157: 难道是bug？
<imtxc> adam8157: 跟中国400 一个价格
<imtxc> adam8157: 但是买了之后又显示中国400
<iMadper_killing> adam8157: 啥中国无线? imtxc 给link
<imtxc> iMadper_killing: http://www.skype.com/zh-Hans/rates/
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 充值_Skype简体中文版官方网站-最清晰的免费网络电话
<iMadper_killing> imtxc: 你给谁打? 我去算算值不值
<imtxc> iMadper_killing: 3.8$/月， 无限打，你说值不值
<iMadper_killing> imtxc: 正在购买
<adam8157> imtxc: 英文界面也是$3.89
<imtxc> iMadper_killing, adam8157 那就不懂了
<imtxc> 您已经购买 中国通400, 如果继续购买 世界无限通 ，则您购买的通话套餐将与之前购买的套餐重叠
 * gfrog amazon的订购省还真省心
<imtxc> 不懂啥意思
<imtxc> iMadper_killing: 应该只能打国内电话
<iMadper_killing> imtxc: 够了呀
<imtxc> iMadper_killing: 而且也没法设置显示号码
<iMadper_killing> imtxc: 没关系呀
<iMadper_killing> imtxc: 但是, 到底是不是无限打呀?
<imtxc> iMadper_killing: 应该是
<imtxc> iMadper_killing: 有两种
<iMadper_killing> imtxc: 但是现实的是: You are subscribing to China 400 $3.89/month.
<imtxc> iMadper_killing: 对
<iMadper_killing> imtxc: 然后是无限打的?
<imtxc> iMadper_killing: 应该是
<iMadper_killing> imtxc: 壕
<imtxc> iMadper_killing: 这是中国通
<imtxc> iMadper_killing: 前面那个价格一样的应该是能打很多国家的
<iMadper_killing> imtxc: 哦.
<imtxc> iMadper_killing: 我买了这个之后，显示的是 中国通400, 无限制
<imtxc> iMadper_killing: 你等会
<imtxc> iMadper_killing: 我打两个电话
<imtxc> iMadper_killing: 不扣时间的话你再付款
<iMadper_killing> imtxc: 好.
<iMadper_killing> imtxc: 给你100个赞
<imtxc> iMadper_killing: 如果靠谱的话，来个半年的～
<imtxc> iMadper_killing: 付款吧
<imtxc> cc adam8157 gfrog
<imtxc> iMadper_killing: 我刚打了3分钟，通话时间加了3分钟，之前的剩余点数和套餐都没变
<imtxc>  无限制* 通话时间
<imtxc> 更新时间：格林威治时间 2014年6月4日
<adam8157> imtxc: 套餐时间更新没那么快吧
<imtxc> adam8157: 不太清楚
<imtxc> adam8157: 应该不会减的
<imtxc> adam8157: 不然跟那个 400 分钟的就没有区别了不似乎
<imtxc> 尝试Skype全球无限通套餐 － 第一个月使用免费 这个也不错啊
<eexp> 看酷胖的钱。 http://imagebin.org/312714
<zhan> 酷胖谁啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 哪里?
<eexp> MeaCu1paAway <- zhan
<imtxc> adam8157: 刚又看了一下，确实么变
<imtxc> adam8157: 不过或许是我网速的原因，通话质量一直不怎么样
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  16:37
<nyfair> 100 hundred trillion 津巴布韦刀 = ? 软妹币
<nyfair> 白皮猪的词汇量真是贫乏，100 hundred trillion不就是100京么
<ofan> nyfair: 5毛
 * ofan 64快乐
<adam8157> nyfair: 话说, 兆, 百万还是万亿?
<nyfair> 警察叔叔，就是这个变态
<nyfair> adam8157: 万亿啊，你以为我和死程一样没有常识？
<zhan> 计算机里面的兆不一样，哈哈
<adam8157> nyfair: 谁刚开始把M翻译成兆的, 该死
<zhan> 以前还疑惑了好久呢
<zhan> 没接触计算机时候记得兆好大好大的。
<adam8157> 诶? 为什么是100 hundred trillion 而不是10 thousand trillion
<eexp> adam8157: 最近你要是想要漂亮妹子的手机号码，可以直接去问了。都会给你的。
<imtxc> eexp: 那得去快餐店啊
<adam8157> eexp: 为啥?
<eexp> imtxc: 蛋蛋不经常去？
<zhan> adam8157: 老外都是3个0一个单位的吧
<eexp> adam8157: 你长得帅啊。笨
<adam8157> eexp: 你怎么知道我帅
<imtxc> ||||||||
<eexp> zhan: 老外包括亚洲人？
<eexp> imtxc: 来教育下蛋蛋
<zhan> 老外就是外国人啊
<zhan> 依依要是移民了也是老外
<adam8157> eexp: 为啥最近啊? 啥啊?
<imtxc> eexp: 大不了挨顿打
<eexp> zhan: 亚洲的，应该好多是和中国一样，使用万啊。
<eexp> imtxc: lol
<nyfair> 万*万=亿 亿*万=兆
<kebab_> 使用LMDB,  程序执行到msync 的时候有seg fault, 一般是什么原因？
<zhan> 中国都是4个0一个单位的
<nyfair> 兆*万=京
<freeflying> gfrog: NIH是啥
<gfrog> freeflying: 没见过这词儿
<imtxc> freeflying: 那个耳塞不错
<imtxc> freeflying: 买吧，我都想买一个了
<imtxc> freeflying: 在电脑上打电话用
<nyfair> 别扯，那个不是中文，是阿三传过来的
<nyfair> 恒河沙=1e52，记住这个就行
<zhan> 为啥是 52
<eexp> nyfair: 你也是阿三？这都知道
<nyfair> eexp: 这常识好伐，小学都要教的中文计数法
<eexp> vvoody: 。
<vvoody> eexp: ^_^
<vvoody> eeeeeeeee
<eexp> nyfair: 你阿三小学毕业的？国内都没听过。
<nyfair> 1e60=那由他 1e68=无量大数
<eexp> vvoody: 你最近也出洞了。hoho
<nyfair> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87%E6%95%B8%E5%AD%97
<eexp> nyfair: 你不是日本的嘛。
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 中文数字 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<adam8157> 表示小学没学过, 但是曾经翻过wiki
<nyfair> eexp: 日本这破烂文化都是抄中国的，计数方法也是唐朝过去的
<vvoody> eexp: 最近开始得用irc，所以就一起挂着了~
<adam8157> 不可說不可說不可說
<zhan> 在古代，兆也可代表106、1016。因为兆也可以表示“百万”，造成其用法爭議，請看國際單位制詞頭。
<eexp> vvoody: 你以前不依赖irc，现在工作需要？
<eexp> nyfair: 日本娘
<gfrog> happyaron: 163和sohu的镜像好像都出问题了啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 是的
<happyaron> gfrog: cn.archive.ubuntu.com已经是neu的镜像了
<gfrog> happyaron: 继续用bjtu
<alvin_rxg> Title: OpenSource Mirrors (@ ubuntu.com)
<gfrog> happyaron: 额，neu？ 我说这么慢
<happyaron> gfrog: bjtu这几天是不是自己给墙了
<gfrog> happyaron: bjtu快的多啊
<zhan> 那个不可说太好玩了
<nyfair> 最近sayori生儿子了？
<happyaron> gfrog: 哦
<happyaron> gfrog: bjtu速度快但是不稳定
<eexp> mirrors.163.com 今天正常啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 嗯，好像是不太稳定
<gfrog> eexp: 你apt-get update看看，哈哈
<vvoody> eexp: 是的，方便内部交流，避免用qq了
<eexp> gfrog: 下午自动更新，6M啊。
<eexp> vvoody: 啥公司了？
<iMadper_killing> imtxc: okay!
<vvoody> eexp: 最近被暴库要用户改密码的某公司...
<zhan> 土豪小米
<eexp> ，，@@
<eexp> 还是不知道
<zhan> eexp: 小米吧
<eexp> vvoody: 是？
<vvoody> ebay
<zhan> 额，不是
<eexp> 哦
<imtxc> iMadper_killing: 买了多久的
<onlylove> 我恨oracle^
<perr> 喵
<onlylove> perr: 喵喵
<imtxc> iMadper_killing: 不能显示来电号码不靠谱，这点还不如之前那个smartvoip
<iMadper_killing> imtxc: 那个通话音质不行
<freeflying> imtxc: 你说漫步者的？
<imtxc> freeflying: .
<imtxc> iMadper_killing: 这个你测试了？
<iMadper_killing> imtxc: 这个我打过一次confcall, 挺好呀
<iMadper_killing> imtxc: 你用着不行吗?
<imtxc> iMadper_killing: 我这里通话质量也一般，我网络不稳定估计是
<iMadper_killing> imtxc: 哦.
<iMadper_killing> imtxc: 那我先来一个月
<freeflying> imtxc: 到底哪个值得买啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 49 那个挺值得
<freeflying> imtxc: 哦
<nyfair> 漫步者音箱我记得不差，耳机还是算了
<jiero> nyfair:  耳机还好啊，我就用着一个。
<jiero> nyfair: 花了 130，感觉还不错，就是我头太长
<jiero> 话说要音响干嘛，周围已经够吵闹了，开着70分贝的电视机十米内就2台
<jiero> 睡觉我就要耳塞。
<nyfair> jiero: 那是因为你没钱
<freeflying> adam8157: 现在招行有啥理财产品可买的不
<adam8157> freeflying: 不买理财啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 没钱买
<freeflying> adam8157: 你丫又装了
<freeflying> imtxc: 耳机、音箱自营产品全场满199减100起
<imtxc> freeflying: 对啊
<freeflying> imtxc: 看来能选个100多的啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 所以今天好多耳机出来了一些好价啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 得选199 的
<imtxc> freeflying: 然后直接 99 到手
<freeflying> imtxc: 推荐个199的吧
<freeflying> imtxc: 是不是他们故意调高价格呢
<imtxc> freeflying: 没有
<imtxc> freeflying: 之前也是这价格
<freeflying> imtxc: 那推荐个199的吧
<imtxc> freeflying: http://item.jd.com/1099341.html
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【飞利浦TX1BK】飞利浦（PHILIPS） TX1BK 13.5 毫米混合驱动器 抗缠结扁平线缆 内置麦克风 入耳式耳机（黑色）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:199.00
<freeflying> gfrog: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsYdIJrJRLQ#t=65
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Canonical Keynote - YouTube
<imtxc> freeflying: 199 lol
<freeflying> imtxc: 行不行啊
<imtxc> 这货一般
<freeflying> imtxc: 只有41个评价
<imtxc> freeflying: 一两百这个价位里面没啥选的
<imtxc> freeflying: 随便买一个就得
<NoIE> 大家好，我买的打印机昨天送到了。
<NoIE> 包装箱上写着 “USB cable not included.” 是什么意思呀？
<freeflying> imtxc: 看来想薅羊毛没可能啊
<imtxc> freeflying: lol，我看透羊毛了，再大的羊毛，也得从我的卡里面扣钱
<freeflying> imtxc: +1
<imtxc> freeflying: 最近为了捡便宜，我买了挺多没有用的东西
<freeflying> imtxc: lol
<imtxc> freeflying: 我现在想办法把我的笔记本跟蓝牙耳机连起来就不需要买这种耳麦了
<freeflying> imtxc: 你还是用有线的吧
<imtxc> freeflying: 有线的耳机…………
<imtxc> freeflying: 我现在有大大小小的 6 条了
<freeflying> imtxc: 蓝牙的真心不灵，要是你用linux更不靠谱
<imtxc> freeflying: 但是都没有mic
<iMadper_killing> imtxc: 蓝牙这么难用?
<imtxc> iMadper_killing: 在笔记本上不好弄，反正我不会
<imtxc> iMadper_killing: 没有搞定
<iMadper_killing> imtxc: 啊? 不是吧...
<imtxc> iMadper_killing: 所以我都想买一条那个49的了
<iMadper_killing> imtxc: .. 好吧...
<kebab_> 蓝牙耳机跟PS3, OS X, Windows配对很简单，但是linux下面各种奇怪的问题，多半是蓝牙控制器
<iMadper_killing> imtxc: 你都搞不定... 看来linux问题不小.
<imtxc> freeflying: 我在想想用什么东西凑单
<imtxc> freeflying: 买10块钱的零食啥的，能免个运费
<imtxc> iMadper_killing: ………………
<freeflying> imtxc: lol
<imtxc> iMadper_killing: 这耳机是借的，我本来想着能弄好的话自己也买个的，这下又节约了点钱儿
<onlylove> 屈原和土地公站在云端看着河边的人往河里抛粽子，屈原问土地:这些人在干什么呢？土地:他们再投粽子喂鱼，这样鱼就不会吃你的肉身了。屈原顿了一下说:土地公，你会变成鱼么？土地:会呀。屈原:你变一个看看。土地变成条鱼跳进屈原手上。屈原拿个粽子塞进土地嘴里咆哮道:你丫告诉我鱼是怎么剥开这些粽子叶的！
<qiao> onlylove: 调皮了～
<CyrusYzGTt> 哈哈
<iMadper_killing> imtxc: .. 恩.
<jiero> 零食。哈哈。
<freeflying> gfrog: 贵司的juju+maas要支持centos了啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 是么，不知道啊
<iMadper_killing> imtxc: https://secure.skype.com/account/main-page?page=onlineNumber
<iMadper_killing> imt
<iMadper_killing> imtxc: 可以设置呀
<freeflying> gfrog: 居然还有人把juju搞到windows上去了
 * jiero 摸摸 onlylove
 * nyfair 洗衣机坏了，求送京东优惠券
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 乱摸……
<nyfair> 老司机在哪里
<gfrog> freeflying: 那是M$自己搞的
<onlylove> nyfair: 优惠卡被京东坑了
<jiero> nyfair:  上海不是一号店么？不是新蛋么？
<freeflying> gfrog: 牛逼啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 我准备给家里的台机弄个mac
<nyfair> jiero: 新蛋上海去年就挂了
<onlylove> freeflying: 微软觉得自己家的批量不够好用
<gfrog> freeflying: Mark上次来帝都还去M$坐了坐
<freeflying> gfrog: 换个imac吧，或者mac pro
<nyfair> jiero: 一号店吃零食的
<gfrog> freeflying: 没钱
<jiero> nyfair: etao.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 一淘网-最专业的购物搜索｜想购物，先一淘｜全网搜索 综合比较 比价省钱 (@ etao.com)
<freeflying> gfrog: 啧啧，壕啊
<nyfair> gfrog: 老司机，求送洗衣机
<jiero> nyfair: 总感觉抡不到京东。
<gfrog> freeflying: 没钱，壕毛线，乃才是壕
<gfrog> nyfair: 我真有，你要？ 出运费我邮给你
<jiero> gf
<nyfair> gfrog: 运费好说
<jiero> gfrog: lol 优惠卡到底是什么东西？
 * jiero 从来没听说过啊
<gfrog> nyfair: 你叫个顺丰到付吧
<freeflying> gfrog: 支持你搞imac吧，别折腾黑苹果了
<jiero> gfrog:  mac pro啊
<jiero> gfrog: 其他配不上你
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntukylin14.04 X86版本 configure时提示错误，不能make install（附log文档） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460411 算是第一次使用ubuntukylin系统，国外大牛发给了我一个计算程序，但是不会使用，运行./configure时提示以下错误，请各位多多指点。 将整个程序包也附上来，是linux
<^k^>  ─> 系统中的压缩文件，解压就可以使用立。mograso-1.0.2.tar.gz请各位能帮忙。 非常感谢。 Code: This file contains any messages produced by compilers …
<freeflying> jiero: +1
<gfrog> freeflying: 没钱 cc jiero
<yunfan> maplebeats_: 你可以用google那个超级sql
<yunfan> 他自己广告说100G数据瞬间出来
<nyfair> yunfan: 什么是超级sql?
<yunfan> nyfair: google有个sql接口的服务 你就把数据仍进去 然后用sql来查询
<freeflying> yunfan: big table
<nyfair> 这蠢名字也就g婊这种死程聚集的地方想得出来
 * nyfair 虽然嘴上这么说，g婊的pantry还是挺羡慕的
<freeflying> gfrog: 麦德龙买的黑啤真一般
<onlylove> 下班
<happyaron> freeflying: 不是一般啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 非常坑爹啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 乃喝啥啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 不知道啥名，只认识包装。。。
<happyaron> freeflying: 再或者哈尔滨小麦，再或者青岛呗。。。
<freeflying> 小麦王
<happyaron> en
<freeflying> gfrog: http://www.ndsl.kaist.edu/~notav/nsdi14-jeong.pdf
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Welcome to NDSL!
<yunfan> freeflying: 不是叫这个吧
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 函数中的echo 在输出的结果中没有表现出来，实例如下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460413 Code: #!/bin/bash if [ $# -eq 0 ] then   echo "usage:$0 argument1 argument2 etc"   exit 1 fi strip_leading_a() {  echo "${1#*a}" } strip_leading_aa() {  echo "${1##*a}" } strip_leading_a echo "${1#*a}" strip_leading_aa echo "${1##*a}
<^k^>  ─> " exit 0 ./del_pattern aabb 结果如下 Quote: abb bb 为什么函数没有输出 统计信息: 发表于
<freeflying> yunfan: OS里最近也搞了个database as a service
<yunfan> freeflying: 哪个os?
<freeflying> yunfan: openstack
<freeflying> gfrog: 电信的3g推荐个
<yunfan> freeflying: 大概就是这个吧 刚才我领导给我看了个 hypertable
<yunfan> 看那个上面说百度在用这个
<freeflying> yunfan: hypertable是啥
<freeflying> yunfan: 你现在哪家公司啊
<yunfan> freeflying: 架在hadoop上的 我估计是跟hive差不多的东西
<yunfan> 你搜下他网站看下
<yunfan> freeflying: 还是老公司啊
<freeflying> yunfan: 果壳？
<yunfan> freeflying: 那是好多年前的事了
<yunfan> 果壳要能remote 我还走干嘛
<freeflying> yunfan: 那是啥啊
<yunfan> 不扯淡了 出门散步
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 下载软件遇到这样 问题，求大神啊，今天才安装ubuntu ，呜呜～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460414 软件中心提示 错误信息 ： 依赖关系不满足：libqt4-core(>=4.4.0) 统计信息: 发表于 由 lxztktz — 2014-06-04 18:56
<sulit> 人好齐啊
<sulit> 我老是掉线
<sulit> 什么原因呢？
<kebab_>  sulit [~sulit@118.186.196.151] has quit [Max SendQ exceeded]
<kebab_> sulit: 你连接到服务器的延迟过高呗 :P
<kebab_> sulit: 服务器给你发信息你收不到，队列满了，然后你被断开连接了
<sulit> kebab_~ 具体是什么原因？
<sulit> sulit~ 什么导致的
<sulit> kebab_~ 什么导致的
<October21> !ip 118.186.196.151
<sulit> kebab_~ 你就把我当成白痴，解释一下
<October21> !baidu 服务器的延迟过高
<October21> !google 服务器的延迟过高
<sulit> 可能是我进的频道太多
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求救。用U盘安装双系统出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460418 我是在window7下使用U盘安装的ubuntukylin的不知道怎么搞的在进行安装时出现错误 以下附图 手机照的不是很清楚 统计信息: 发表于 由 a253179 — 2014-06-04 19:58
<jiero> cherrot: 直接到这里来了 。
 * jiero is collecting every piece of information that makes me close to a Man.
<jiero> MeaCu1pa:  怎么变男人噢
<yudun1989> 各位对于创业公司有什么看法啊。
<yudun1989> 我们公司最近在招人，发现创业公司招人实在是很难，没有什么吸引力
<MeaCu1pa> yudun1989: 没看法，找没家没口的孤儿或者不差钱的
<yudun1989> MeaCu1pa: 有什么渠道吗招靠谱的人
<MeaCu1pa> yudun1989: 没
<yudun1989> 哎。
<MeaCu1pa> yudun1989: 找些普通大学毕业生
<jiero> yudun1989: 证明你们的挣钱能力是第一步
<jiero> yudun1989: 所以先自己干
 * jiero 想知道怎么变男人。
<yudun1989> jiero: 额。我们已经有很多用户了。很多东西都是水到渠成的嘛
<chenxiong> 怎么变男人。。。
<jiero> yudun1989: 有很多用户又转化成客户失败的案例多了去了
<yudun1989> jiero:  我们切的是细分的领域，现在就是这个领域里面用户活跃第一的，挣钱这种肯定会等到时机成熟么
<jiero> yudun1989: 看你怎么表达了，反正到目前为止你们的表达失败了，否则怎么没人呢。
<yudun1989> jiero: 我们微博上面发了招聘，马上好多好多招聘邮件发来，但是大部分都是非技术。
<jiero> yudun1989:一般说越是细分的越是受制，很多不喜欢风险的才来
<jiero> 所谓技术，在中国也是不敢担风险的代名词。。。
<yudun1989> jiero: 我总觉得是发的地方不对
<jiero> yudun1989: 反而你可以在猪八戒上发几个你们项目的小成分，给钱让人帮忙顺便招聘。
<yudun1989> jiero: 现在缺靠谱后端，架构方向的
<yudun1989> jiero: 猪八戒也不太能招到吧
<jiero> yudun1989: 那就靠关系网拉人吧。
<yudun1989> jiero: 其他同学看到也支持下啊。我们公司长期招聘有经验后端，前端，移动 http://www.xiachufang.com
<^k^> yudun1989: ⇪ 下厨房
<jiero> yudun1989: 做后端你自己看看别的创业公司怎么招聘吧。
<jiero> yudun1989: 哈，感谢你用了我1年前的想法
<yudun1989> jiero:  求教。其他公司都怎么做。我觉得其他公司也碰到这种问题吧。招技术比较难
<jiero> yudun1989:  自己培养。
<jiero> yudun1989: 或者挖
<jiero> yudun1989: 挖很常见的
<yudun1989> jiero: 哪那么容易挖哦。
<jiero> yudun1989: 别找我，我不知道那些
<yudun1989> jiero:  你愿意来看看么？哈哈
<yudun1989> 对了。群里如果有哪位技术的同学想来玩啊，谈论技术啊，之类的。我们这里长期开放。地点在回龙观的一个别墅
<jiero> yudun1989: 我不是技术员，不过你们有按照食材分，但是没有按照器具分呢。
<jiero> cherrot 你可以去他们那里 看看 yudun1989
<kebab_> 兄弟需要烹饪技术人员还是IT技术人员啊？
<jiero> yudun1989: 你有本事把 cherrot 挖了去
<yudun1989> jiero:  一般都是想，有哪些食材，可以做什么菜吧。不会根据自己有什么锅做什么菜
<yudun1989>  http://cnodejs.org/topic/5382fae1c3ee0b5820660359
<^k^> ⇪ ti: [北京]下厨房招聘:移动开发，前后端等多个职位 - CNode
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 求解ubuntu12.04 64bit下ddms假死的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460420 求解ubuntu12.04 64bit下ddms假死的解决办法！公司电脑，不能连网，不能更新系统版本，不能插私人u盘，有什么办法解决么？先谢过各位大神了，我刚开始用Linux系操作系统不是很懂。 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 Vicr — 2014-06-04 20:57
<yudun1989> 看下我们的招聘广告，里面有环境
<jiero> yudun1989: 是的，但是有食材，没有那些道具怎么办呢？
<yudun1989> cherrot: 有空来聊聊啊。
<yudun1989> jiero: 我们接下来就会解决这个问题。
<jiero> yudun1989: 单纯只有微波炉想做饭怎么办。
<yudun1989> jiero: 你搜，微波炉。
<yudun1989> jiero: 搜索就可以解决大部分需求
<kebab_> 这网站好，收藏了，回家给爱做饭的女友推荐一下 ^_^
<jiero> yudun1989: 然后这是双重要求吧，做在一个窗口里最好
<yudun1989> jiero: 命中大部分人的需求吧，然后尽量做的简单点。http://www.xiachufang.com/category/ 这里面也有分类的
<^k^> yudun1989: ⇪ 分类浏览(下厨房)
<yudun1989> jiero:  cherrot是？
<yudun1989> kebab_:  我们需要技术啊，不需要烹饪人员了。已经有一个全职厨师了╮(╯▽╰)╭
<jiero> yudun1989: 呃。其实和我想到的也不一样，我想到的是只做快速食品。简单到只有食材和工具选择，和及其少量的菜谱。菜谱多了不好维护也缺乏参与性。
<jiero> yudun1989:  你不懂irc 么。。。
<user1345> ubuntu kylin when booted from USB (unetbootin) stops at initramfs> prompt telling /dev/loop0 cannot mount on filesystem.squashfs? any help here?
<yudun1989> jiero: =。= 其实好久没玩了。。
<yudun1989> jiero: 我们这个参与性很高的。你发了菜谱，会有人做。现在很多女人在里面，非常活跃
<jiero> yudun1989: 可以想像到
<jianghaihui> ubuntukylin14.04中的fictx输入法怎么使用98码表五笔？？
<user1345> ubuntu kylin when booted from USB (unetbootin) stops at initramfs> prompt telling /dev/loop0 cannot mount on filesystem.squashfs? any help here?
<user1345> come on guys answer this ^
<imtxc> yudun1989: 不早说！
<October21> user1345: 维护人员不在
<imtxc> yudun1989: 早说有好多女人在里面不就啥问题都没有了没
<jianghaihui> 有高手没？
<October21> jianghaihui: 建议你看下wiki，如何导入码表
<yudun1989> imtxc: 。。。。
<NoIE> 自从一个人住之后，经常去“下厨房”。
<yudun1989> imtxc: 作为一个菜谱网站，，怎么会没有女人。。用户全是女人好么。俗话说的好。下厨房，上厨娘
<user1345> October21: what do you mean by "maintenance personal are not"
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 格局变了——全民用Linux的时代不远了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460421 这几个月对Linux爱好者来说太热闹了，利好消息太多了。先是政府禁止Win8采购，然后推进建立产业联盟，政府出面事情似乎好办的多。 WPS for Linux终于有了更新，稳定性也大大改善； 金山系
<yudun1989> NoIE: 感谢支持 :)
<yudun1989> imtxc:  我看你的豆瓣关注了，倾听文字的声音。那个也是我们做的
<imtxc> yudun1989: 屌
<imtxc> yudun1989: 贵司叫什么
<imtxc> yudun1989: 膜拜在别墅里面办公的
<imtxc> yudun1989: 还招人不
<yudun1989> imtxc: 倾听文字的声音是之前我一个同事创建的豆瓣小组，之后公司把他弄成一个网站，算是一个实验项目，叫yuedu.fm
<alvin_rxg> Title: 悦读FM - 倾听文字的声音（Beta） (@ yuedu.fm)
<yudun1989> imtxc: 卧槽。就在招人啊还不快到碗里来
<imtxc> yudun1989: 球收留
<netsnail> 有没有好用的webmail推荐一下
<jiero> imtxc:  你到碗里去吧。
<netsnail> 有没有简单易用的mail服务器解决方案？
<yudun1989> imtxc:  不过现在招的是有经验的。你发个简历我们聊聊被？
<yudun1989> netsnail: 用第三方？
<netsnail> yudun1989: 开源的exim4之类的
<kebab_> yudun1989:  你们招聘兼职的么，远程工作？
<yudun1989> kebab_:  额。不要远程工作的。之前有这种方式，不过效果不是特别好。
<kebab_> yudun1989: 我有个做金融IT系统兄弟最近手头紧，需要外快
<kebab_> yudun1989: 那好吧 :)
<netsnail> 有没有简单易用的mail服务器解决方案？
<imtxc> yudun1989: 我有经验啊
<imtxc> yudun1989: 是你招小弟么
<yudun1989> imtxc: 不不不。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<yudun1989> imtxc: 那我们私聊被。我们公司里面没有层级。所有的需求一起定，很多东西一起讨论
<yudun1989> imtxc:  你加我扣扣呗？俩聊 195911185 :)
<yudun1989> 聊聊
<onlylove> 小区里面的公司……呵呵……
<onlylove> 我反正是被伤到了
<yudun1989> onlylove: ？为啥
<jiero> yudun1989:  历史呗。。。
<onlylove> 很多创业老板眼里，创业公司等于我可以不发工资招聘全栈技术
<onlylove> 创业公司就等于没钱白加班
<jiero> onlylove: 对，如果那是有老板的情况
<yudun1989> onlylove: 好吧。还好我们不是。
<onlylove> yudun1989: 我不怕被抖搂出来，你知道同样在小区里面有个叫金石利新的吧？
<onlylove> yudun1989: 我反正见识了，还有个叫巧啥的
<kebab_> onlylove: 讲出来听听
<yudun1989> onlylove: 讲讲
<onlylove> yudun1989: 知道你创业公司，但是你TMD一个月给1500是闹哪样
<jiero> onlylove: 如果创业必须考虑到自己也是老板
<jiero> onlylove: 必须是潍坊的啊。不是北京的啊
<onlylove> yudun1989: 还嫌你，你没工作经验，你没技术，你没这，你没那
<onlylove> yudun1989: 反正我现在看见所谓的加班工资低的创业公司，直接不看，继续自己的外包
<onlylove> yudun1989: 不怕加班，不怕工资低，你别那么多毛病
<yudun1989> onlylove: 哈哈。首先，我不是老板哈。你们放心。我们公司待遇应该在行业里面是有竞争力的。(虽然我不知道其他同学的公司)
<onlylove> yudun1989: 我刚来北京那阵子，各种被坑，差点饿死滚回家了
<yudun1989> onlylove:  然后我们公司工作时间是，早上十点到6点半弹性办公。。
<jiero> yudun1989: 可以住么？
<onlylove> yudun1989: 实际上我在家有过工作经验，但是就有人说，你那工作经验拿不上台面
<onlylove> yudun1989: 我对这样的招聘，心里就一句话，滚你妈B
<onlylove> yudun1989: 当然了，这都刚来北京时候的黑历史
<onlylove> yudun1989: 不过这也给我形成一种印象，就是，住宅小区里面的招聘，直接PASS
<yudun1989> jiero:  我们公司就十几个人，没有宿舍。住这种东西，属于待遇吧，到时候会有人谈
<yudun1989> onlylove: 看来我还是比较幸运。。。没碰到这种。我大学实习就在这，然后加上实习在这呆两年多了
<kebab_> onlylove: 创业不容易啊，刻薄的老板也能理解， 就是有些老板缺乏远见和自知之明，把本来能愉快合作的人吓跑了
<onlylove> kebab_: 知道豆瓣否
<jiero> yudun1989: 反正我没看到你的食谱的钱景。第一不懂
<kebab_> onlylove: 看过豆瓣，是各种小组的那个吧
<yudun1989> onlylove: 你要说豆瓣老板娘的故事么。哈哈哈
 * jiero 要是懂了，去年就做了
<kebab_> onlylove: 那个有什么故事？讲讲
<onlylove> yudun1989: 不是
<onlylove> kebab_: 豆瓣也是创业公司
<yudun1989> jiero: 要是没有用户量和产品做基础，做了也白做啊。我们前两年就在一直做产品。没放广告啥的。
<onlylove> kebab_: 豆瓣之所以叫豆瓣，是因为，是在豆瓣胡同写出来的
<yudun1989> onlylove:  我还以为你要爆什么料之类的
<onlylove> yudun1989: 豆瓣到现在没找到盈利模式，你呢
<jiero> yudun1989: 你们真有钱实话
<jiero> yudun1989: 撑着 2年不盈利
<onlylove> yudun1989: 知道37signal不？
<kebab_> onlylove:  这样哦，我觉得那个网站很多文章质量不错，应该会发展很好吧
<yudun1989> jiero: 这么说吧。目前是，即使没有投资，我们也可以活的很好。但是我们目前还在养用户。
<onlylove> kebab_: 我也看好它，但是……它据说真的不知道怎么盈利
<yudun1989> onlylove: 豆瓣的确问题很大。我们不希望重蹈覆辙
<onlylove> yudun1989: 国内公司喜欢杀鸡取卵，看看那前几天收费的那个网盘
<onlylove> yudun1989: 很多公司，都是先由小团队做出模型，然后融资的，当然，这个只是国外的情况，国内？还在为温饱挣扎呢
<kebab_> onlylove: 我看用户的讨论都挺有营养的，就是似乎没啥让用户掏钱的名头，也没看出来其他公司怎么利用这个平台盈利，除了广告和用户信息可以卖一卖
<onlylove> kebab_: 豆瓣偏偏不卖没品的广告
<yudun1989> onlylove: 对。
<jiero> yudun1989: 。。。果然是。。。
<yudun1989> onlylove: 阿北不愿意做流氓的事情。他的用户会因为豆瓣改版而大骂
<yudun1989> jiero: 我在说豆瓣哦。什么果然是
<onlylove> yudun1989: 豆瓣的用户群实在……不好说
<onlylove> yudun1989: 有真的文艺青年，但是……还有不少别的貌似
<yudun1989> onlylove: 噗。。
<yudun1989> onlylove: 约炮么。
<ninja1> 先文艺再约炮
<kebab_> onlylove: 我觉得豆瓣用户群和reddit差不多， 各种小众话题集合， 自视甚高的年轻人， 不是文化细节就是具体技术
<kebab_> onlylove: 同时也有很多社会边缘的用户
<kebab_> onlylove: 但是大部分文章都是用心写的，很有价值
<onlylove> kebab_: 什么东西一旦大众化了，就变味了
<onlylove> kebab_: 小众不是坏处，专业性针对性强
<kebab_> onlylove: 对，就是针对性特别强的文章特别多，我觉得挺喜欢的
<yudun1989> kebab_: 大部分用户都是先由工具属性用的豆瓣的，里面的活跃用户产生价值，然后外面的普通用户用。他们应该也为挣钱伤脑筋，不过社区价值还有内容的维护做的都挺好的。
<yudun1989> kebab_:  我们跟豆瓣有些相似，都是期待用户先工具使用，然后成为我们的活跃用户贡献内容沉淀下来。
<jiero> yudun1989:  ...豆瓣真的有值得翻阅的旧物么
<kebab_> yudun1989:  感觉用户在菜谱网站的逗留时间不如豆瓣时间长，将来找盈利方法的时候可能比豆瓣困难一些吧
<yudun1989> jiero: 你在哪里看书评影评？
<jiero> yudun1989: 不看那些
 * jiero 喜欢看做电影，喜欢写自己的生活
<yudun1989> kebab_: 恩。用户基数肯定是更小些。毕竟豆瓣是涵盖书影音三个方面的，我们只是一个菜谱。
<yudun1989> kebab_: 变现能力的话，菜谱也不如书影音直观
<jiero> yudun1989: 我仍然建议放两个通道，一个是长久用户的，一个是优化的。
<jiero> yudun1989: 怎么会不如影音以及书直观？
<yudun1989> jiero:  书影音可以直接让你掏腰包吧。菜谱不可以，所以我们会想其他的方式。
<yudun1989> jiero: 准确来说。。菜谱在国内不可以
<jiero> yudun1989: 教
<jiero> yudun1989:  研究
<jiero> yudun1989:  做视频收费
<kebab_> 高级会员提供在线烹饪培训，精品课程 :P
<kebab_> 然后加入星空传媒，成为星空美食频道
<yudun1989> jiero: 对。这些我们其实都在尝试，一个一个的。有些条件还不够成熟。有些正在做。
<yudun1989> jiero: 这些都需要用户赚一个弯，让我们教育。不像书影音，很多人已经习惯了网上付费买这些。
<jiero> yudun1989: 需要做成交互内容的，不是视频的视频，比如 popcorn by mozilla 那种可以搞的样式。
<kebab_> yudun1989: 最好再有个像 stackoverflow一样的关于烹饪的问答
<yudun1989> jiero: 这种东西不像编程，你不会，就得一步一步跟着学。做菜嘛，很多人都是，大致知道个做法。随便弄一下就可以了。吃起来不会特别有影响。 去掉这些大部分的人，就只有一些发烧友。这些人，仅仅靠这些，去收费，真的还是挺划不来的。
<yudun1989> kebab_: 我们用户每天都在里面有各种交流。问答。不过不是像stackoverflow的形式，我们主要用菜谱承载内容。之前有问答，不过被用户们玩坏了。搞成问题反馈了。╮(╯▽╰)╭
<kebab_> yudun1989: 这样哦 :S
<yudun1989> 好吧。同学们，有空再聊啊。我要再发一下那个招聘帖哈哈，里面有很多办公室环境图片哦。http://cnodejs.org/topic/5382fae1c3ee0b5820660359
<^k^> ⇪ ti: [北京]下厨房招聘:移动开发，前后端等多个职位 - CNode
<ninja1> 又什么好的找实习单位的技巧
<kebab_> ninja1: 做网页和移动APP的小公司多，需要大量实习生做廉价劳动力
<kebab_> ninja1: 我第一次实习的经历 T_T
<ninja1> 哦哦。 一般都是做什么
<ninja1> 廉价到什么程度
<SimonCHEN> 白做呗
<ninja1> 哈哈。 这不至于吧
<ninja1> 那你说说都白做点什么
<kebab_> ninja1: 一般第一次实习就是师傅先简单培训业务和使用的工具，然后布置一些简单的任务，一般是deployment, test,
<kebab_> ninja1: 然后师傅看见实习生业务渐渐熟练，开始交给他一些开发工作，比如做数据接口啦，增加一些web服务啊
<SimonCHEN> 我就是开这样公司的，怎么找不到廉价的帮我做的？
 * jiero 需要人介绍比我还要温柔直率阳光的朋友。
<kebab_> ninja1: 我第一次实习的那个师傅还让我每个人物结束后， 给我新做的程序接口写说明文档
<jiero> 哈哈
<ninja1> 哦哦。 参加过ACM得过省奖。做网页就只会用python， 这个实习单位要嘛
<SimonCHEN> 现在没几个用python做商业小网站啊
<kebab_> ninja1: 有过获奖经历肯定是你在和其他实习生竞争的时候的优势 :)  实习不一定局限于网页，python + django 现在也挺流行的
<ninja1> 哦哦， 谢谢您的耐心回答！
<SimonCHEN> 做商业小网站也要考虑维护的便捷程度的
<kebab_> ninja1: 有机会还是尽量找符合自己兴趣的， 毕竟第一次实习经历，之后的实习和日后工作也会有用
<ninja1> 嗯嗯。 本来打算考研的， 因为各种情况， 打消了这念头， 找个工作先
<SimonCHEN> 其实吧，工作了你就知道了，抱着一个技能打通关是不可能的
<SimonCHEN> 有可能今天让你用python开发个什么玩意，明天业务客户有变就得几天时间啃会另外一种语言
<kebab_> ninja1: Simon所言即是， 实习的时候尽量多钻研一些用到的技术原理和一些通用性比较强的业务流程， 工具和具体的技术细节不用过于纠结， 掌握原理就能举一反三
<ninja1> 谨记在心。
<kebab_> "今天去跟原来的房东清押金，福建老太太说年轻人千万不要写代码不要读博，我擦真是真理啊！后来弄明白原来表达的是不要吸大麻不要赌博。。"
<jiero> 困兽犹斗。。。。
<jianghaihui> goodnight
<jiero> night all
<foob> 笔记本装Linux需要什么特殊的设置么？
<jiero> foob 你需要选择一个为linux测试过得笔记本电脑。否则你自己测试就太傻了
<hoxily> foob: 需要注意UEFI、SecureBoot、休眠、电池、触控板、Fn按键，大概就这些。
<foob> hoxily: 貌似大部分不用我再做了
<blankland> 还真有人
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 光光~
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 饭饭
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 最近干啥呢
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 在考虑 ssd 的事情。 toshiba s50 a 有点打紧
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 你们都开始撸 swift 了嘛？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: PM貌似想用swift..
<alvin_rxg> 好新潮啊
<ofan> 蛋疼
<ofan> 关键项目8月底就得交，哪有时间玩swift
<alvin_rxg> :D
<alvin_rxg> swift 库全拉？
<ofan> 不知道
<ofan> 应该能直接调用cocoa
<alvin_rxg> 哦，那还可以吧。只要没有第三方库，就随便撸啦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, swift没有前途
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 语言而已，关前途屁事啊… xcode 支持 c, obj-c, c++, swift。仅此而已
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 当然有关系
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你要想在德国找到工作  我并不认为你玩mac的东西能很快找到工作
<alvin_rxg> 牛头不对马嘴
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 啥时候毕业
<alvin_rxg> 明年吧，或许再过两年，或许三年
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 读博？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不知道啊，就我这水平读博没戏啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 跟水平没关系
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我们有人3.多的平均分读博
<alvin_rxg> 我2分还是不要了……绝对值比不过
<peng1>  /topic
<jiero> knownbad:  我还是小孩子啊，会哭呢。
<knownbad> 错，那是弱智。
<knownbad> 及没得到哪来失去。
<jiero> knownbad: 嗯。弱智。
<knownbad> 即没得到哪来失去
<jiero> knownbad: 我需要的太少可能
<knownbad> Anyway, wake up and move on.
<jiero> knownbad: 我这懒货只是希望在她旁边就好
<knownbad> You should know better it's not about what you want.
 * jiero 得到的是思考
<jiero> it's every actions and circumstance that following up to it
<jiero> moonlight and sunray
<jiero> knownbad:  16 days I still can do a lot, see what i'm capable of. to change this.
<knownbad> She will leave you even you can get to her temporarily.   It's destined to fail.
<knownbad> That's not misfortune but cold fact.
 * jiero 劈开 alpha080 这样就变成了 2个 alpha040
<knownbad> She knows what she wants but you don't.
<jiero> ha, it is destine, so I will do something about it.
<knownbad> No, you don't.   You started by must have her to just her friend then beside her for what?
<knownbad> Lots of thought but no goal.
<knownbad> And no action.
<knownbad> I hope you understand meeting right person at the wrong time is still wrong.   Learn to let go and move on your life.
<jiero> the selfish journey to find myself, a doomed course throughout my life.
<knownbad> That's self pity, there is no need and only be destructive.
<jiero> I don't understand.
<jiero> The most feasible yet challenged one, I'm the boss.
 * jiero 抱抱 knownbad
<knownbad> 就是说你自哎自怨的，没必要而且只伤害自己。
<knownbad> And you're not boss, you're ass.
<knownbad> 昨天那Destine是谁还怪我对你无礼？
<jiero> knownbad:  ... I mean only if I can hire her, she might stay.
<jiero> 她其实说并不喜欢要去的城市
<jiero> 算了。
<knownbad> Hire her for what?   To sleep with you?
<jiero> .......
<jiero> Challenge: start a school from ground up in a month
<jiero> ha
<jiero> she won't sleep with me.
<jiero> well, I want to sleep with her...
<knownbad> Premature ejaculation?
<ninja1> hiahia
<jiero> knownbad: 不知道，没有概念
#ubuntu-cn 2014-06-05
<knownbad> 没事，她会跟你说的。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 咨询下ubuntu的uefi启动以及N卡驱动安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460427 我的笔记本是技嘉P2542,刚装完ubuntu kylin 14.04 64bit 安装的时候我的磁盘是GPT分区的，并已经存在3个NTFS分区了。剩下100G的空间我分了一个300M的/boot，20G的/ ，8G的交换分区，剩下的都给了/home。 由
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 打蝴蝶结 : 7岁的女儿对肚脐很好奇,常问我肚脐是作什么用的。我于是把脐带连着胎儿与母体的道理深入浅出他讲了一下,说婴儿离开母亲之后,医生就把脐带剪断并打一个结,成了肚脐。女儿懂了,可是有些遗憾地问道: "医生为什么不打蝴蝶结?那多漂亮！ "
 * jiero 傻了吧唧的。
<freeflying> happyaron: 你上次给我找得那本概率论和数理统计没法看
 * jiero 抱抱 happyaron
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39802
<jiero> onlylove: 我想要机器人三脚架
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 摇头丸之父Alexander Shulgin去世，享年88岁
<onlylove> jiero: 机器人三脚架是啥
<jiero> onlylove: 就是摄影三脚架能够迅速降落到地面支撑住你当时把握相机的角度，提供快速稳定
<onlylove> jiero: 看不懂
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39805
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 被DEF CON会议拒绝的安全研究员公开中国网络间谍活动报告
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39803
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | GnuTLS发现缓冲溢出漏洞，补丁已释出
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 压缩包解压问题，求大神帮忙解决。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460428 我用的是ubuntu14，在用tar解压命令解压一个.tar.gz的压缩包后，解压后的文件只有一部分，比如，可以看到压缩包里面有800多m文件，但解压后只有400多m，无论怎样解压都一样，解压命令都试过，用
<^k^>  ─> 系统提取也一样，请问这是什么原因啊？怎么解决。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 chauvet2010 — 2014-06-05 9:25
<zhan> jiero: 无人机更好。
<jiero> zhan:  你不好控制角度和不灵活，拍照会容易模糊，掉下来更坑，买不起镜头
<jiero> zhan: 无人机都可能比镜头便宜
<cherrot> morning
<zhan> jiero: 之前 ted 上有个无人机视频
<yunfan> jiero: 以后可以打印了
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求助，EFI启动菜单里面只有ubunte始终没有办法显示U盘启动，帮帮我 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460430 联想M490A笔记本，我自己手贱，装了一个ubuntu，从此以后，EFI启动菜单里面就只有显示ubuntu了，之前只装WIN7的时候插上大白菜还可以正常现在从U盘启动，装了ubuntu以
<^k^>  ─> 后，不论我怎么重新制做启动U盘（EFI模式和ISO模式都试过），启动菜单都无法显示U盘，我现在想格式化硬盘重装系统都没有办法 …
<jiero> yunfan: 其实重力自稳三脚架应该不是难题，就是材料强度和精度总是被垄断。
<jiero> yunfan: 高精度的各种专利一堆一堆。。。
<jiero> zhan: 还有拍摄球呢。。。
<zhan> 做个手机客户端控制。
<^k^> 新 华东校区 • 福建工程学院国脉信息学院 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460431 国脉信息学院 Linux 统计信息: 发表于 由 laumin — 2014-06-05 10:11
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Chromium加载网页，空白卡顿数秒 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460432 Chromium版本是： Version 31.0.1650.63 Debian jessie/sid (238485) 就算是百度搜索这样简单的网页，加载结果时也要空白个3秒才显示出结果，不知何故？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 vickycq — 2014-06-05 10:36
<happyaron> freeflying: 怎么的
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<zhouqt> happyaron: 乃来谈了不？
<zhouqt> freeflying: 猴总壕大大
<happyaron> gfrog: 我conf call吧
<gfrog> happyaron: call了么？
<happyaron> gfrog: 下午
<happyaron> 状态 low 爆了
<huntxu> happyaron: ...
<happyaron> huntxu: 胡须哥，remote 温拿
<gfrog> happyaron: happy low aron
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡须
<huntxu> happyaron: 你才问那
<happyaron> huntxu: 才怪
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
<^k^> 新 云计算 • openstack instance无法得到IP http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460434 openstack instance 无法得到IP，日志显示 Received DHCP NAK ,谁遇到过这种问题啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 niuminguo — 2014-06-05 11:05
<leizhicheng> 大家好～
<^k^> leizhicheng:点点点.  11:06
<leizhicheng> ^k^, hello ~
<^k^> leizhicheng, 您好！  11:11
<leizhicheng> ^k^, 新人，过来逛逛～管理大人｀
<huntxu> jiero: 你居然这么猥琐
<huntxu> jiero: 我很看好你哟
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
<huntxu> jiero: 不过真心说，没多大点事
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • notifyosd通知气泡里面字体的修改 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460437 11.png给个图。 怎么修改右上角的通知区域里面的字体？ Ubuntu 14.04 统计信息: 发表于 由 蒙毅酋长 — 2014-06-05 11:13
<^k^> leizhicheng, .. 休息一下 ..  11:24
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • 无线鼠标无法设置指针移动速度 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460448 发行版：UbuntuKylin14.04及以前版本 包的名称（有bug的）：ubuntukylin-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso 摘要：无线鼠标无法设置指针移动速度 bug描述：这个问题在我用13.10版的时候也有，只用无线鼠标操作的时候，在
<freeflying> happyaron: 那本书居然还是高教社理工科的教材，写得好没条理啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 跟我现在看得Introduction to Statistical Learning比弱爆了
<freeflying> huntxu: 玩乐mTCP没
<huntxu> freeflying: 没有，只看过一点
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 局域网内如何直接使用主机名通讯?? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460449 在win下,我可以通过别人的主机名(如"PC-XXXX")来ping,svn等 而同一网络环境,换到ubuntu系统则无法直接使用主机名,需要通过nmblookup获得ip才能通讯. 是缺了导致无法直接通过主机名通讯吗? 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 poke707 — 2014-06-05 12:02
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 麒麟14.04 thinkpad t430s+intel 6205无线网卡5g速度慢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460453 thinkpad t430s+intel 6205无线网卡连接小米路由器的5g wifi，速度只有150Mb，离了点距离，实际传输速度只有4MB左右，连接另一台水星4530r无线路由器的5g wifi也一样的速度。 另外有
<^k^>  ─> 一块tp-link tl-wdn3321的双频usb无线网卡，插上能自带识别，选择连接5g wifi速度非常给力，9MB左右。 怎么破？？ tp无线网卡： tong@T43 …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 寻求联想昭阳K4450a for ubuntu12.04的无线网卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460454 寻求联想昭阳K4450a for ubuntu12.04的无线网卡驱动，网上找了几个依旧不行，盼求好的驱动 统计信息: 发表于 由 chenxin23 — 2014-06-05 12:25
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • arch 启动太慢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460455 昨天升级arch linux(gnome3.12) 重启出现 A start job is running for dev-sda3.device 等了1分30秒 而 /dev/sda3 是swap分区 请高手帮忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 sincoatchen — 2014-06-05 12:34
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 求雷神之锤3安装文件linuxq3apoint-1.32b-3.x86.run http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460457 有pak0.pk3的话就更好了！ 突然想玩这个游戏。 感激不尽！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 slave — 2014-06-05 13:03
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 【新手求助】我的笔记本安装了ubuntu14.04后，开机风扇就一直狂转啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460458 在网上搜了搜要么是说什么安装驱动的，要么就是下载一个电源管理软件，可是我是核心显卡啊，没有独显的，用方法二也不管用，现在天天听着风扇呜呜呜的
<^k^>  ─> ，根本没有办法安心用电脑了啊 求助各位，有什么好的办法吗？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 shenhan0701 — 2014-06-05 13:04
<zenNamaste>  /whoami
<jiero> zenNamaste: 不知道你是谁
<zenNamaste> jiero: 随便看看而已
 * jiero is too stupid to be a human, why am I a human anyway
<zenNamaste> jiero: 别这么说
<zenNamaste> jiero: 这个频道里比你傻得人, 多了去了
<zenNamaste> jiero: 你再这么说, 他们会受不了跳楼的
<zenNamaste> qiao: ^^
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 你敢这么黑首席，你爸妈知道嘛？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 我爸妈不知道..
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 不过我的新老板不允许我再黑首席了
<zenNamaste> gfrog: ccui是我的新老板
<qiao> zenNamaste: gun ～
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 你居然把领导给换了
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 不是我换的...
 * huntxu 觉得刚刚那句哪里不对的样子
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 你作为投资人换的，所以不是你换的
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 我请了几天假出去玩... 回来他们告诉我, 我现在要report给新老板了..
<freeflying> gfrog: 你飞日不落的机票多少钱啊
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 原来的组, 拆开了, 不存在了...
<gfrog> freeflying: 还没定啊，预计1300-1400吧
<freeflying> gfrog: 人刀？
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 那让你黑谁？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 帮我带片子的盘回来?
<gfrog> freeflying: 显然是胖子
<huntxu> gfrog: 公款旅行啊
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 嘛？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 让我黑你跟蛋老板
<gfrog> huntxu: 嗯哼
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 滚粗
<freeflying> gfrog: 确实贵啊，我9月飞北美的都很贵啊
<huntxu> gfrog: 来两件球衣咋样
<gfrog> huntxu: 你买了邮我宾馆撒
<freeflying> huntxu: C社找人搞OS你不去啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 旅游季啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 今天去签证中心，排了很久的队
<huntxu> freeflying: OS渣渣
<huntxu> gfrog: 你住很多天么
<gfrog> huntxu: 1week
<gfrog> huntxu: 来搞juju撒
 * gfrog 跟大管家one one去
<freeflying> gfrog: 哎，我老婆孩子加起来也要1.5w了
<huntxu> gfrog: juju是什么 @_@
<jiero> 算了。我什么都不知道。
<freeflying> huntxu: C社的秘密武器啊
<freeflying> huntxu: 去吧，这样基蛙能征点零花钱
<huntxu> lol
<slucx> huntxu: 请教一个问题，我要实现一个功能，现在想可以直接用shell脚本，问题是cp文件的时候文件会不会丢失？  中间用不用加校验机制？
<huntxu> slucx: 没懂
<nyfair> 如果没有断电和权限问题就不用想太复杂
<slucx> 网上下载的东西都会有一个md5校验，cp的时候用不用也加一个？
<nyfair> 没必要，能用就行
<nyfair> g婊出了windows版的64bit chrome，很多插件都不能用，简直垃圾
<nyfair> 可是linux64和win32都没问题
<nyfair> slucx: rsync?
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.com/a/ac1209083
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 女主人出门前与哈士奇吻别 被咬掉下嘴唇 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<jiero> 。。。
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛
<gfrog> freeflying: 嘛？
 * gfrog 光速谈完
<freeflying> gfrog: 帮你忽悠huntxu
<freeflying> gfrog: 你这也太快了把
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Flash插件显示方块字，网上的方法全试过了，不行！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460460 打开在线杂志，麦米阅读器 043.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 young9988 — 2014-06-05 13:31
<gfrog> freeflying: 我不卖人啊，找 adam8157
<yunfan> 总算找到可以晚上打羽毛球的人了
<adam8157> huntxu: 来
<gfrog> freeflying: 我没啥好谈的啊，反正都这样了。
<zenNamaste> adam8157: http://item.jd.com/965075.html  ?
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 【歌德igrado】歌德（GRADO） igrado 后挂式便携耳机【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:420.00
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 来帽帽吧.
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 帽帽的云计算最近做的不错
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 帽帽不能让他wfh
<yunfan> nyfair: 你怎么老看重口味的
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 云可以吧?
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我不清楚
 * yunfan 为什么不能看点超重口味的挑战下自己?
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 渣帽
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 你都要走了
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 还想骗我
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 我不走
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿乃的车上有定速巡航么？
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 你用跑的？
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 我要在帽帽呆够三年
<gfrog> huntxu: 快来C社撒
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 快来C社撒
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 不去
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 够3年有辆宝马？
<zenNamaste> huntxu: cash reward
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 懂?
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 够不够宝马
<bcao> zenNamaste, 我在帽帽待了4年了，领导说的话都一模一样，还不能召唤神龙
<gfrog> huntxu: 够三年顶多有个神马
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 我昨天可是买了双色球的
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 现在马很贵的
<freeflying> gfrog: 这么高端的东西我那破车必然没有啊
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 分分钟顶你干三年
<gfrog> bcao: 你得换组。 你看 zenNamaste 都换老板了，说话自然不同
<zenNamaste> bcao: 神龙? 没理解这个
<nyfair> 求组队同往c设
<zenNamaste> bcao: 我老板分分钟给我们涨level
<bcao> gfrog, 确实，分分钟老板成robin了，
<huntxu> nyfair: 支持牛牛去c社，目标把g家打下去
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 你再高大上的opera.. 去毛c家
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 好贵
<huntxu> nyfair: 牛牛去G社卧底吧
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 对, 但是, 你听摇滚, 用dt131不合适吧...  cc imtxc
<gfrog> freeflying: 我都想装一个了，妈蛋没这玩意跑高速真闹心
<nyfair> huntxu: 埃瑞普去我就去
<freeflying> gfrog: 呵呵，过两年就好乐
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 是 而且开放式会吵到别人
<huntxu> gfrog: 这么高端的设备。。。
<huntxu> gfrog: 可以固定速度？
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 你先拿我的131去听吧
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我下周拿给你
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 在我那里放着也是闲置
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 拿来感受下也不错
<freeflying> gfrog: 我司用django写得一个东西比贵司的maas还烂
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 恩
 * adam8157 手里有耳机199-100的券儿 谁用?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 你留着这100块钱炒股, 一年之后也不止100w了呀
<nyfair> zenNamaste: 你说那个舔跪g婊结果还被g婊给ban ip的傻逼公司？
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 啊? 不知道这历史
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 话说, 你对面的大哥, 以后是不是都office-based
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 不知道啊!!!
<gfrog> freeflying: 反正现在一不小心就超速，一不小心速度又慢了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 请允许我做一个悲伤地表情:  :-P
<adam8157> 受不了一个问题拆解成五个然后各问五遍的人
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 玩极品飞车呢?
<nyfair> 四体不勤五谷不分
<huntxu> adam8157: 200-100的奶券领了没
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 你领了? 喝得了嘛?
<huntxu> nyfair: 我老婆不肯去洗碗的时候我就问她五谷是什么
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 明天才能用。。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 多开开就好乐
<gfrog> freeflying: 比maas还烂那还能用嘛
<freeflying> gfrog: maas至少那套东西的架构还算清晰，代码还算易读
<gfrog> adam8157: 请允许我做一个悲伤地表情: lol
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 嗯哼
<zenNamaste> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/477031
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 新低价：AKG 爱科技 K242HD 头戴式 监听耳机 449元包邮（599-150）_京东优惠_数码家电_什么值得买
<nyfair> freeflying: 代码易读的东西不够高大上
<gfrog> freeflying: 能随便读懂的代码怎么敢叫enterprise
<freeflying> gfrog: 你妹的，daemon里处理请求的也好意思定义个class 叫Dispatcher
<freeflying> gfrog: 而且django前端用的wsgi, 开始我还找乐半天，说这货的dispatcher到底在哪啊
<huntxu> freeflying: python不这么写不够高大上
<nyfair> huntxu: 写python一看这缩进就不够高大上
<freeflying> huntxu: 坑爹啊，我都不好意思跟客户讲了
<huntxu> nyfair: 还有拿python说元编程的 freeflying
<nyfair> 小日本的ruby在语法上可以玩很多花活
<adam8157> gfrog: 昨天做了几十个健腹轮外加两小时羽毛球, 然后刚才健腹轮肚子疼
<nyfair> python不仅没啥语法糖，还一堆限制
<freeflying> 看来搞硬件的人想玩user space的东西差远了
<gfrog> adam8157: 你对健腹轮做了啥？ 为啥他会肚子疼？
<adam8157> ...
<freeflying> lol
<huntxu> nyfair: 其实也是有语法糖的，只是一般语言的语法糖都好看，python的更难看了
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋现在确实滋润啊
<freeflying> huntxu: python的语法缩进挺好得啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕现在确实滋润啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 你锻炼的比我多
<huntxu> adam8157: 一个月一次肚子痛就正常
<freeflying> adam8157: 我就跑跑步而已
<huntxu> freeflying: 缩进我没有很大感觉，反正就那样，我不拿缩进说事
<freeflying> huntxu: 其实比c好啊
<gfrog> huntxu: freeflying 见过3空格缩进的python代码
<gfrog> huntxu: freeflying 想改的时候就吐血了。
<freeflying> gfrog: 这么奇葩？ 用的啥编辑器啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 故意改的编辑器吧
<freeflying> gfrog: 忒二了
<nyfair> gfrog: 三空格就三空格呗，干嘛要强迫症？
<gfrog> nyfair: 我还得改我的vim配置啊
<gfrog> nyfair: 虽然3空格4空格其实看不太出来
<nyfair> gfrog: 这难道不是vim不够智能的问题？
<adam8157> gfrog: 他应该搞个vim format line
<gfrog> adam8157: 丫是故意的，你还想丫弄format line？
 * nyfair 见过各种各样的奇葩代码
<gfrog> nyfair: 啥牛逼编辑器能自动识别缩进？
<nyfair> gfrog: 肉眼编辑器
<gfrog> nyfair: ……
<freeflying> adam8157: https://github.com/OP-TEE/optee_client/blob/master/libteec/src/teec_trace.c
<^k^> ⇪ ti: optee_client/libteec/src/teec_trace.c at master · OP-TEE/optee_client · GitHub
<nyfair> gfrog: 你这问题很奇怪，三格缩进看上去和四格没多大区别，有必要强迫症么
<freeflying> adam8157: 来看看ST的闭源开放后的代码
<gfrog> nyfair: 对我没问题，但是对vim就有大问题了，因为我配置的是4空格缩进
<nyfair> gfrog: 两格四格八格tab没缩进我都要看
<gfrog> nyfair: 咦，你在说啥？
<nyfair> gfrog: 把vim换了不就好了
<gfrog> nyfair: 换成啥？
<nyfair> gfrog: sublime?
<gfrog> nyfair: 那是个what？
<gfrog> nyfair: 能自动识别文档的缩进么？
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 如何将cd光盘中的文件转化成flac格式文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460461 手头有一张cd音乐光盘，想将里面的音乐转换成flac格式的音乐，如何操作？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 镜花水月de时代 — 2014-06-05 14:08
<nyfair> gfrog: 干嘛要识别缩进？
<eexp> 缩头乌龟
<gfrog> nyfair: 你妹啊，我说了我要改那坨屎代码
<gfrog> nyfair: 不光是看啊我擦
<nyfair> gfrog: ...我懂了
<gfrog> eexp: 渣渣神
<eexp> 赶紧丢了破py
<nyfair> sed -i 's/ 3/ 4/g' xxoo 这样？
<gfrog> nyfair: 全体替换了之后git log就错乱了
<nyfair> ...
<freeflying> gfrog: 你在你vim配置里加个判断支持下三空格的缩进
<gfrog> freeflying: 依据啥判断类？
<nyfair> gfrog: 你改完了再改回三个空格
<gfrog> nyfair: freeflying 无论哪种方式，你们没感觉到隐隐的蛋疼么？
<nyfair> gfrog: 不觉得，我觉得你的强迫症很疼
<freeflying> gfrog: 要怪只能怪python非要搞啥缩进
<freeflying> gfrog: 话说你在那边要租车不
<nyfair> 麻蛋，为什么贵司的中文论坛总有人觉得我是巨硬的水军，我可是很客观的好伐。至少视频播放我肯定说linux比windows优秀
<freeflying> adam8157: 蛤蟆在不在办公室
<gfrog> freeflying: 不要啊，就在london转悠
<gfrog> freeflying: 顶多去趟牛津剑桥巨石阵。
<adam8157> nyfair: 你要知道, ubuntu论坛大多都是ubuntu粉, linuxtoy大多是linux粉, 肯定有倾向啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 在
 * gfrog 不过话说巨石阵似乎没啥可看的？
<freeflying> adam8157: 找他问点事情
<huntxu> adam8157: linuxtoy大多是rh粉都不为过
<adam8157> hamo: freeflying .
<huntxu> hamo: 黑毛二
<hamo> huntxu: 呼呼
<freeflying> hamo: docker为啥只支持amd64
<gfrog> huntxu: 我也是RH粉
<huntxu> gfrog: 至少用yum的时候你不是
<freeflying> gfrog: 我是忠实的脑残ubuntu粉
<gfrog> huntxu: 我很喜欢yum啊骚年
<huntxu> nyfair: 开个科普贴
<gfrog> huntxu: 比apt靠谱
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 在用 gfrog 的原味儿耳机
<huntxu> nyfair: 说明下视频播放怎么linux更靠谱
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦
<huntxu> gfrog: 会么 =.=
<gfrog> huntxu: 必须
<hamo> freeflying: 没有吧，是因为go的原因
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿乃是水果党了
 * gfrog 我了个去 大老板和VP都在啊，压力山大
<freeflying> gfrog: 不是啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 快和 gfrog pk，他说yum比apt好
<freeflying> gfrog: 你戴阿姨很nice的
<adam8157> huntxu: 啊? 这不像是他说的话
<freeflying> 	if runtime.GOARCH != "amd64" {
<freeflying> 		return fmt.Errorf("The docker runtime currently only supports amd64 (not %s). This will change in the future. Aborting.", runtime.GOARCH)
<freeflying> 	}
<freeflying> hamo:
<gfrog> freeflying: 戴阿姨？
<freeflying> gfrog: Davis
<nyfair> huntxu: debian/ubuntu肯定不能用官方的，这个上回adam老师都发过bug了。我很推崇那个写QtAV的人的那个方式，不肯花时间的就直接用他的，肯花时间的就用他那个脚本自己编译解码库然后再自己捣鼓mplayer去
<hamo> freeflying: 这个主要是因为go
<gfrog> freeflying: 不是他
<hamo> freeflying: go在i386上有严重的性能问题
<freeflying> hamo: armhf上呢
<hamo> freeflying: 其他的，lxc应该在386上没问题吧？
<freeflying> hamo: lxc本身没问题啊
<hamo> freeflying: armhf... 根本没机会试用
<nyfair> huntxu: 另外，gstreamer必须死
<huntxu> nyfair: 你在这说没用啊，我又不会帮你出采访记录
<huntxu> nyfair: 快去写科普贴
<hamo> freeflying: 你可以把这行搞掉
<hamo> freeflying: 然后跑
<nyfair> huntxu: 上班，没空
<hamo> freeflying: 其实他就是个lxc的前端
<freeflying> hamo: 确实
<huntxu> nyfair: 课外写，乖
<huntxu> lol
<hamo> freeflying: 我在armhf上跑过基本的go程序
<hamo> freeflying: 还是没问题的
<hamo> freeflying: 不过docker没跑过
<freeflying> hamo: 我试试注释这行
<freeflying> 应该没问题
<adam8157> freeflying: 老司机带带我
<hamo> adam8157: 求补票
<huntxu> gfrog: neutron里那个破security group究竟是个啥玩意。。。
<hamo> freeflying: 你在折腾docker啊...
<nyfair> huntxu: 这里又没人有视频播放的问题
<freeflying> adam8157: 带你啥啊
<freeflying> hamo: 打算在arm上鼓吹下container啊
<nyfair> 老司机老司机
<freeflying> huntxu: 就是nat
<huntxu> nyfair: 很多人都有啊
<huntxu> nyfair: 你不抛出好东西谁知道啊
<huntxu> freeflying: host里面nat？
<hamo> freeflying: arm还跑container...性能行么？
<nyfair> 我脑抽了，above反义词是啥来着？
<adam8157> freeflying: 带我发财啊
<adam8157> nyfair: under?
<huntxu> nyfair: below?under?
<freeflying> hamo: 你看现在a53/57架构里大家都搞多喝，动辄16/48核，用container来做隔离总比跑kvm/xen靠谱吧
<nyfair> below吧，谢谢老司机
<hamo> freeflying: 我觉得这就是条邪路...
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉，知道ubuntu.com.cn是我社的嘛？
<alvin_rxg> Title: The leading OS for PC, tablet, phone and cloud | Ubuntu (@ ubuntu.com.cn)
<gfrog> huntxu: 不懂啊……
<freeflying> hamo: 还好吧，话说阿里要招人，你去不
<freeflying> gfrog: 不是
<hamo> freeflying: coly是吧？我看到了
<hamo> freeflying: 正纠结呢，杭州
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 那为毛还挂了一堆麒麟神马的
<freeflying> hamo: 马上IPO了
<adam8157> hamo: freeflying 你们哪里看到的...
<freeflying> adam8157: 你没ARM经验啊
<hamo> adam8157: 杭州啊
<adam8157> freeflying: mips行么
<freeflying> adam8157: 人现在就要arm的
<adam8157> freeflying: hamo 没看他blog写啊
<freeflying> adam8157: weibo
<adam8157> freeflying: 修过一个arm的驱动行么?
<freeflying> hamo: coly说可谈
<hamo> freeflying: 你说北京？
<freeflying> adam8157: 你自己去找coly啊
<freeflying> hamo: 是的
 * adam8157 感觉像是逃难啊...
<^k^> nyfair: define:我脑抽了，above反义词 not defined.
<freeflying> adam8157: 靠，贵司那么高大上，我们想去都去不了
<huntxu> adam8157: 杭州多好
<huntxu> adam8157: 山明水秀，房价还在跌
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo 乃们要去杭州？
<freeflying> huntxu: 你发错了，蛤蟆在纠结
<huntxu> hamo: ^^
<hamo> huntxu: 不想去，我是北方人啊
<huntxu> 蛤蟆不愿离开北京一定是舍不得蛋蛋
<huntxu> hamo: 除了海南岛和广东，其它都是北方
<hamo> huntxu: 毛
<hamo> huntxu: 过了秦岭淮河就是南方了
<hamo> huntxu: 杭州堵死了
<huntxu> hamo: 广东人眼里，五岭以北都是北方
<hamo> huntxu: 中国最堵啊
<huntxu> hamo: 住公司
<freeflying> Yang Bai has an updated profile.
<freeflying> Certifications - Machine Learning
<freeflying> hamo: 高端啊
<hamo> freeflying: ...
<freeflying> hamo: 这玩意也有认证了啊
<hamo> freeflying: 别翻我linkedin...
<hamo> freeflying: 一门课
 * adam8157 也去看看
<gfrog> hamo: huntxu 东北人眼里，过了山海关往南都是南方
<huntxu> 哪里的课程？ hamo
<freeflying> hamo: Yong Ng的？
<hamo> freeflying: 上完了考试过了就有
<hamo> freeflying: Ng的
<hamo> freeflying: 但好像不是Yong Ngba ?
<hamo> huntxu: course
<hamo> huntxu: coursea
<freeflying> hamo: 我没上完，感觉还是学点统计学比较好
<hamo> freeflying: 我觉得还真是挺好的
 * huntxu 还没注册coursera...
<hamo> freeflying: 我上完了觉得收获满满
 * huntxu 要学历史
<freeflying> hamo: 统计学+R
<hamo> freeflying: Ng去百度了...搞得我都想回去了
<freeflying> hamo: 听说了
<huntxu> hamo: 李彦宏挥着支票本在等你了
<nyfair> hamo: 你不从百度出来多年了么
<nyfair> hamo: bat都很累的
<freeflying> hamo: 粉Ng?
<hamo> freeflying: 必须
<hamo> freeflying: 上完课更粉了
<freeflying> lol
<hamo> nyfair: 还好，我还年轻
<hamo> huntxu: 毛
<freeflying> hamo: 学好ML, 还是创业吧，何苦再回bat啊
<jiero> gfrog huntxu 在我眼里，你们都是好玩的
<gfrog> jiero: 跟我有啥关系
<hamo> freeflying: 创业哪那么容易啊
 * gfrog 是屌丝
<onlylove> 甜食吃多了恶心到了……
<hamo> freeflying: 我这刚毕业2年不到的
<onlylove> hamo: 回baidu找度娘？
<gfrog> onlylove: 土了吧，度娘不在baidu了
<gfrog> onlylove: 去阿里还是微软来着
<hamo> gfrog: onlylove 阿里
<onlylove> gfrog: 又不是只那一个
<hamo> gfrog: onlylove 1688
<jiero> hamo: 你不是毕业三年么？
<onlylove> hamo: 前几天还有个穿baiduＴ的，求爱被拒？
<hamo> jiero: 我想想啊..我12年6月毕业的，正好2年
<hamo> onlylove: 就那个
<onlylove> hamo: 又不是就那一个，还有新版度娘不是
<jiero> hamo: 哦。确实来着。
<huntxu> 上台就说了句我是百度的，然后灯就全灭了
<gfrog> huntxu: 真杯具
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Linux高手，快来帮忙啊！求帮助啊！！到底是显卡驱动的问题，还是高级电源管理的问题，怎么解决呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460464 笔记本电脑，Acer 491G，显卡GTS 630M。 安装Ubuntu后，显示器亮度无法调节，该怎么解决。 我试了其它的Linux，也是一样的结果，
<^k^>  ─> 怎么办，怎么办，怎么办。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 houwei16 — 2014-06-05 14:57
<onlylove> hamo: 每天看baidu的在西二旗那边发外卖的传单
<jiero> onlylove:  找个媳妇做饭啊。
<onlylove> jiero: 找媳妇做饭？
<jiero> onlylove: 嗯嗯。
<jiero> onlylove: 生米变熟饭
<onlylove> jiero: 你不还得给她钱买菜
<jiero> onlylove: 对啊
<onlylove> jiero: 穷人，养不起
<onlylove> jiero: 我现在一人份都紧巴巴的，还俩？
<jiero> 好了，我也该努力赚钱一次了。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 我觉得我真的得去医院了……
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 现在就去吧。。。
 * onlylove 现在只求安逸，不思进取
<adam8157> gfrog: 贵761真高大上, 在研究plan 9的特性呢
<onlylove> adam8157: plan9是what？
<gfrog> adam8157: 哪？
<gfrog> adam8157: 不是761
<adam8157> onlylove: 下一代unix
<gfrog> adam8157: 761静悄悄
<onlylove> adam8157: 果然高大上……
<adam8157> gfrog: 贵761的人高大上
<onlylove> jiero: 还有，生米变熟饭，别乱用，你真要我这么搞，先给我找个妹子先，在帝都
<hamo> adam8157: 终于在三次元用上二次元的梗了
<adam8157> hamo: 啥梗?
<hamo> adam8157: 打开的方式不对
<gfrog> adam8157: 不是761
<adam8157> gfrog: 大姐不是761的?
 * bcao 问什么是761
<adam8157> bcao: 高帅富team
<jiero> onlylove:  我没法啊，你必须自己出击吧。
<bcao> adam8157, 不会就是你+grog 马？
<hamo> bcao: bingo
<adam8157> bcao: 我是穷矮搓team的
<bcao> 别闹
<bcao> 你们那么壕
<bcao> 也算高。。
<jiero> onlylove: 不要像我这样专门找难度大的就好了
<bcao> 至于帅么。。。我们换成白好了
<onlylove> jiero: 生米煮熟饭有推倒的意思……
<jiero> onlylove: 都找媳妇了，肯定的
<onlylove> adam8157: 一小时20W的壕，说自己穷矮挫？
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 有强迫的意思
<adam8157> onlylove: 刚才一小时的流水不只20W
<jiero> adam8157: 你说自己 穷矮搓？
<onlylove> jiero: 就是强推
<jiero> onlylove:  。也是，忽略了那一层。
<adam8157> jiero: 穷是肯定的, 身高不到180, 矬也算是
<onlylove> adam8157: 一小时的流水都不止20W了？多少了？40W？
<adam8157> onlylove: 进进出出而已, 等于0
<jiero> adam8157: 确实 挫。不举自己
<adam8157> ....
<onlylove> adam8157: 求一小时流水超过20W
<onlylove> adam8157: 我还没摸过那么多钱
<adam8157> onlylove: 我也没摸过啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 流水也没有
<jiero> onlylove: 是汇
<jiero> onlylove: 我昨天流水有13万。但都不是我的钱。
<onlylove> adam8157: 你哪怕给我账面上20W，让我瞅一眼，然后再汇走
 * jiero 的帐号年流水额度百万。。。
 * jiero 年收入1000.。。
 * adam8157 brb
<onlylove> jiero: adam8157你们这些哭穷壕，我账面上除了工资就是支出的流水
<nyfair> adam8157: 几天不见，已经1小时20w了？
<onlylove> jiero: adam8157一年10W级别都到不了
<onlylove> nyfair: 毛，没见刚说一小时不止20W
<nyfair> adam8157: 求老司机带带，我只要1天20w就满足了
<freeflying> jiero: 你少写了个w
 * hamo 你们都是老司机...
<nyfair> onlylove: 下个月也许就是1分钟20w了？
<onlylove> nyfair: 不知道
<onlylove> freeflying: 候总一语道破天机
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 请教vpn和smb共存问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460466 内网某台服务器提供smb服务 请问在这台机器上安装openvpn客户端并连接上了国外vpn，对内网smb服务是否有影响？ 是否需要用两张网卡才会互不干扰？谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 blackthought — 2014-06-05 15:25
<adam8157> happyaron: ping
<happyaron> adam8157: pong
<happyaron> hamo: 我还没驾照，不过马上开学
<hamo> adam8157: 土豪，移民的机会来啦... http://www.v2ex.com/t/115942?r=gcweb
<adam8157> hamo: 工资太低, 而且不会
<freeflying> hamo: 注释掉就可以运行了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 原味???
<hamo> freeflying: 对，估计是因为没充分测试过，所以不敢开..
<hamo> freeflying: 你要是大概测一下，提个Patch把这个开了，你就是docker ARM架构的maintainer啦
<hamo> freeflying: 大好机会啊
<freeflying> hamo: 扯淡
<hamo> freeflying: lol
<adam8157> freeflying: 拜maintainer
<yaguang> 创业公司玩的一般是吸引眼球
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 拜maintainer
<yaguang> 不要太认真
 * zenNamaste <- 什么都不知道, 跟风拜一下
<hamo> zenNamaste: 拜拿两份工资的土豪
<zenNamaste> hamo: ... 别闹, 一份工资
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 拜两份工资的土豪
<hamo> adam8157: 老司机求带啊，我想1秒钟20w
<freeflying> hamo: 还是出错了
<adam8157> hamo: .... 一秒钟20w, 只能是那啥了
<hamo> freeflying: 修好了一个patch就出来了，都修好了就妥妥的maintainer了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 拜拿两份工资的土豪
<hamo> freeflying: 哪部分？
<zenNamaste> ... ... ... ...
<freeflying> hamo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7593124/
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39810
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 天文学家发现第一颗Thorne–Żytkow天体
<hamo> freeflying: 这是直接退出了啊
<hamo> freeflying: 没出错就退出了？
<freeflying> hamo: 是啊
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • CSDN开源夏令营 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460467 各位小伙伴，目前CSDN开始了一个针对学生暑期的活动“CSDN开源夏令营”。 下面是本次活动的一些情况介绍。感兴趣的小伙伴可以参加下。 1. CSDN开源夏令营活动简介 CSDN开源夏令营模仿Google Summer Code的形式，由国内的
<hamo> freeflying: ...
<hamo> freeflying: runtime出错了吧...golang坑很多的
<adam8157> hamo: 妈的. 啰啰嗦嗦没重点
<hamo> adam8157: 个人习惯问题
<imtxc> ..
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 土豪
<imtxc> hamo: 土豪
<imtxc> adam8157: 豪
<adam8157> imtxc: 乖
<hamo> imtxc: 乖
<gebjgd> adam8157: 你们用docker么
<gebjgd> adam8157: docker.io
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Homepage - Docker: the Linux container engine (@ docker.io)
<adam8157> gebjgd: 不知道啊
<gebjgd> adam8157: 显然你不用  内核开发
<gebjgd> adam8157: docker.io不能对host的/ 进行bind mount
<gebjgd> adam8157: 到了新公司了
<gebjgd> adam8157: 杀软
<happyaron> gebjgd: 哪家
<gebjgd> happyaron: GData
<happyaron> 赞
<nyfair> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460467
<^k^> ⇪ ti: CSDN开源夏令营 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: tuhaihe
<nyfair> 麻蛋，它早两年怎么不弄这活动
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
<jiero> nyfair: 中国一向比美国慢5年以上
<freeflying> happyaron: alioth咋也被墙了呢
<gebjgd> happyaron: 赞什么 总共负责我这部分的人就2个
<nyfair> gsoc我就不黑，确实蛮好的
<gebjgd> happyaron: 孤军
<nyfair> 但是g婊我使劲黑
<imtxc> 啥
<nyfair> 我来开一个吧，5k rmb招个rbq
<jiero> nyfair:  同理 5k招人呢
<adam8157> nyfair: 加个0招我
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<freeflying> nyfair: 我区
<freeflying> nyfair: 招我
<nyfair> 没有csdn会员...
 * adam8157 meeting
<nyfair> 谁发个csdn没用的账号给我
<nyfair> 5k真心少啊，上回有个富二代找我汉化个游戏都给了20k
<freeflying> nyfair: 我不嫌少啊，介绍给我吧
<nyfair> freeflying: 你找蛋壕，我雇不起你
<freeflying> nyfair: 5k
<freeflying> nyfair: 软妹币
<hamo> nyfair: 5K/s找我啊
<nyfair> 我只要5京津巴布韦币就满足了
<nyfair> 100兆=18美元，5京还是有9k美元的
<jiero> nyfair: 。有钱啊
<adam8157> nyfair: 来一 不可说 的
<nyfair> adam8157: 壕，求1不可说不可说转
 * nyfair 也不奢望不可说不可言不可思不可量了，有个无量大数就好
 * hamo 你们连这都懂...
<nyfair> 宇宙的粒子总数比起恒河沙还缺了好几个0吧
<onlylove> nyfair: 说的好像恒河沙不是宇宙粒子似的
<nyfair> onlylove: 恒河沙是数字啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 1e56
<nyfair> onlylove: 中文要学好啊少年
<nyfair> onlylove: 1兆=1万亿，天朝程序员经常搞错以为只有100万
<onlylove> nyfair: 来，给哥说说宇宙里面多少个粒子
<onlylove> nyfair: 一兆等于100万到后来才接受，小时候不知道计算机这东西的时候，就是一万亿
<nyfair> onlylove: 不抬杠，你嘴炮太厉害
<onlylove> nyfair: 我嘴炮才不厉害，在ubuntu中文论坛都不上数
<nyfair> onlylove: 是跟二丁目的takuya桑学的？
<lainme> onlylove: 谁比你厉害？
<onlylove> lainme: 你看上面的 nyfair
 * adam8157 收到一封邮件某公司要送我蓝牙耳机做测试 lol
<lainme> onlylove: 这才一个
<adam8157> http://bluedery.com/
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ BLUEDERY:BEST SPORT STEREO BLUETOOTH HEADSET,HEADPHONES,HANDFREE SPORT WIRELESS STEREO BLUETOOTH HEADSET,WIRELESS STEREO HEADPHONES,STEREO BLUETOOTH MANUFACTURER
<onlylove> lainme: 你在看和nyfair斗嘴的那几个，论坛那个好几页的PK帖子
<onlylove> lainme: 我啥时候在你这落这么个印象……
<lainme> onlylove: 不是什么坏印象啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 差点回"来一打"
<gfrog> adam8157: 来一打
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃谈完了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 是啊, 说了几分钟就完, 我懒得说废话
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛逼
<gfrog> adam8157: 碉堡
<hamo> adam8157: NB
<happyaron> freeflying: 不知道
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
<adam8157> gfrog: 我就说我明白我理解, 但是现在没竞争力了, over
<happyaron> gebjgd: ...悲剧
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕
<hamo> adam8157: 直接说不涨工资就走人
<adam8157> hamo: 那倒没有, 不过刚刚被某高大上公司要走了简历 (大雾
<happyaron> gfrog: 壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 言下之意是你要撤呗。lol
<hamo> adam8157: 壕
<freeflying> adam8157: 你妹表达清楚
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕蓉
<freeflying> adam8157: 应该直接说不涨工资爷就走人了
<adam8157> gfrog: 某高大上公司离职的时候竟然还会给六个月薪水做为保密费
<nyfair> gfrog: happyaron: adam8157: hamo: 壕
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教，Xfce桌面的更新管理器在哪里？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460468 如题，安装debian 7.4.0 Xfce版后，在程序菜单中没有找到Gnome中的更新管理器，这样的话，如果系统更新了，如何升级呢？（如何打补丁） 统计信息: 发表于 由 iorikyox — 2014-06-05 16:22
<hamo> adam8157: 求公司名
<gfrog> adam8157: 快去撒，球带走
<adam8157> hamo: A
<nyfair> adam8157: 求带走
<gfrog> hamo: 直接找 adam8157 卖你撒
<hamo> adam8157: 老司机求带
<nyfair> 组队刷boss
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<happyaron> nyfair: 我土，不壕
<happyaron> gfrog: 壕蛙
<bcao> adam8157, 什么公司
<bcao> 求带走
<nyfair> happyaron: 土地主好
<hamo> adam8157: http://www.acfun.com/v/ac120428
<^k^> hamo: ⇪ 云南山歌风流妹逗老司机 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<adam8157> hamo: .............
<happyaron> nyfair: 妹的……
<happyaron> nyfair: 牛壕好
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛
<yunfan> adam8157: 六个月 那不是可以买栋楼了？
<yunfan> hamo: 可来玩玩mc?
<hamo> yunfan: 哎...忙死了..
<yunfan> hamo: 真没趣
 * hamo T_T
<adam8157> yunfan: yooooooo
<huntxu> hamo: 黑毛儿
 * adam8157 无聊, 等吃饭
<freeflying> adam8157: 贵司就别想了，我都干了5年，走得时候毛都没
<adam8157> freeflying: 老司机带带我
<hamo> freeflying: http://www.acfun.com/v/ac120428
<freeflying> adam8157: 我还求带呢
<nyfair> userscripts挂了？代理也连不上
<adam8157> nyfair: userscripts.org:8080
 * adam8157 困
 * jiero 摸摸 adam8157 
<jiero> adam8157:  看球了吧，活该
<freeflying> adam8157: 下班回家吧，反正今天不爽
<adam8157> freeflying: 等vp请客吃饭
<adam8157> jiero: 连续好多天早起了
<freeflying> adam8157: 傻啊，吃人嘴软
<adam8157> freeflying: 我是那种会"不好意思"的人么?
<hamo> adam8157: 同
<hamo> adam8157: 今晚一定要吃回来
<adam8157> hamo: 赞叹
<hamo> adam8157: 反正我还没谈，吃了再谈
<adam8157> hamo: 赞叹
<huntxu> adam8157: 恒大50%才12亿
<adam8157> huntxu: 你后悔没下手
<jiero> adam8157:  我。连续好多天好多天只能睡6小时了。
<huntxu> adam8157: 后悔没球着你出手
<hamo> adam8157: 大家想法一样啊
<hamo> adam8157: lol
<adam8157> hamo: 哈哈哈
<adam8157> hamo: steve跟我说进度stuck到了, 大家说得都是一个事儿
<nyfair> 这里又没有度娘员工？
<hamo> adam8157: 肯定的
<nyfair> 有没有？
<gfrog> huntxu: remote壕
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 铛铛壕
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总壕大大
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • linux交叉编译的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460489 root@ly-laptop:~/ly# gcc -lstdc++ -o cyy.out cyy.cpp add.cpp 用上面的指令可以编译 但是交叉编译时就会出现下面的错误，实在不知道是什么原因，求大神指点迷津，谢谢谢谢 root@ly-laptop:~/ly# arm-linux-gcc -lm -o cyy.out cyy.cpp add.cpp
<^k^>  ─> elim_burst.c mrelfft.c cyy.cpp:1: error: stray '\357' in program cyy.cpp:1: error: stray '\273' in program cyy.cpp:1: error: stray '\277' in program cyy.cpp:1: error: str …
<happyaron> nyfair: 蛤蟆是前度娘员工吧
<nyfair> happyaron: 不是现任的没用啊
<happyaron> 好吧
<happyaron> nyfair: 他一定认识现任的度娘员工
<nyfair> hamo: http://h.acfun.tv/%E6%8A%80%E6%9C%AF%E5%AE%85
<nyfair> hamo: 求帮我解决第一个问题
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ Acfun - 匿名讨论版 -
<hamo> nyfair: 出门左转新华门...
<nyfair> 话说有没有ali的员工，求帮忙弄一份aliws的源代码出来
<nyfair> ali这坑货说这玩意是开源的，源呢？
<adam8157> happyaron: 来吃饭么?
<happyaron> adam8157: 不去了，那家吃过了……
<adam8157> happyaron: 我没吃过
<happyaron> adam8157: 嗯，之前跟jon/rick吃过一次
<adam8157> happyaron: 壕
<happyaron> adam8157: ...
<happyaron> adam8157: 然后bonus和raise如你所说。。。lol
<adam8157> happyaron: 啥如我所说
<gfrog> adam8157: 吃饭你去嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 去啊 上次我没去
<adam8157> gfrog: ä½ ?
<gfrog> adam8157: 啥？ 吃饭？ 必须的啊，老板请客的机会不多啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 比例
<adam8157> happyaron: 贵土壕team指定高
<happyaron> adam8157: 比例一样的。
<gfrog> happyaron: 贵土壕team指定高
<happyaron> gfrog: 比例一样的
<nyfair> happyaron: 贵土壕team指定高
<hamo> happyaron: 贵土壕team指定高
<gfrog> happyaron: 基数高撒
<happyaron> 妹的。。。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • ubuntu在win7下如何安装？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460493 我现在用的是win7系统，32位操作系统，8G安装内存（RAM），只有3G可用；现在想换成Ubuntu系统，但是没有光盘，请问各位大神安装哪个版本合适？多少位的？ 如何安装？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yigerliulang — 2014-0
<^k^>  ─> 6-05 17:36
<macint0sh> ...
<adam8157> hamo 晚上狠狠吃, 弥补一下穷team和土壕team的budget差距
 * adam8157 六点啦 还不走
<hamo> adam8157: 我饿了...
<adam8157> hamo: 756 is occupied
<gfrog> adam8157: 开会呢，别急
<gfrog> hamo: 你也是
<adam8157> http://ent.163.com/14/0605/17/9U0A9IET00031H2L.html   555
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 曝赵又廷高圆圆今日北京登记领证 正式结为夫妻_网易娱乐
 * adam8157 #nowplaying Nirvana - Rape Me
<onlylove> nyfair: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39819
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 百度贴吧网易等网站因涉黑涉暴涉黄被调查
<onlylove> 下班
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 目前哪个笔记本装Linux最轻松？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460494 驱动什么啊都能装，直接在上面玩dota2 统计信息: 发表于 由 游戏专业做游戏 — 2014-06-05 18:06
<adam8157> nyfair: 百度员工来了
<nyfair> 这居然是google搜的...
<nyfair> adam8157: https://github.com/greatfire/wiki 贵司这是神经病啊
<^k^> ⇪ ti: greatfire/wiki · GitHub
<nyfair> Ubuntu authored 2 hours ago
<nyfair> adam8157: g婊作死，贵司也要跟上？
<adam8157> nyfair: 和我司没关系
<nyfair> 这个id是哪里来的
<adam8157> nyfair: git的邮件地址随便写啊
<adam8157> nyfair: Author: Ubuntu <ubuntu@greatfire.org>
<yunfan> adam8157: yo毛？ 你家乡大火了你还这么高兴
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安裝14.04軟件中心無法使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460495 安裝14.04軟件中心無法使用 统计信息: 发表于 由 tyjawp — 2014-06-05 18:15
<yunfan> 难道给你赔了几千万？
 * adam8157 用 nyfair 牛牛的地址给我加个表扬的commit
<adam8157> hamo: 今晚得喝点平复平复心情
<hamo> adam8157: 要茅台
<hamo> adam8157: 我还没喝过
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo 还在开会
<adam8157> hamo: 我外甥女满月的时候因为全部茅台五粮液, 喝醉了
<hamo> gfrog: 咋还开啊...
<freeflying> gfrog: 壕基蛙又有饭局啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 老板请客啊，高大上呢
<gfrog> hamo: 那有啥办法，各种O在啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 羡慕嫉妒啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 来坐坐撒
<gfrog> freeflying: Robbie也在呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 来撒
<hamo> freeflying: 来撒
<yunfan> adam8157: 那6k打水漂了
<adam8157> yunfan: 啥东西?
<yunfan> adam8157: 那个盒子
<adam8157> yunfan: 为啥扔水里?
<yunfan> 买回来玩了几天 就仍那了
<freeflying> gfrog: 看你们多重要啊，连罗宾威廉姆斯都来了
<freeflying> gfrog: 安抚军心啊
<yunfan> 看来要买个双天线的路由 争取房子里有信号 把盒子搬到卧室去
<gfrog> freeflying: 是为了见客户。
<adam8157> yunfan: 送我吧
 * adam8157 困
<happyaron> freeflying: 威廉逊现在干嘛呢
<freeflying> happyaron: 不知道贵司的事情啊
<happyaron> ...
<freeflying> happyaron: 最近有富余机器没
<happyaron> freeflying: 不知道……
<happyaron> freeflying: 最近没咋关心这边的事
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：在线等谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460496 我是一个ubuntu新手，今天刚刚学习，在安装的时候遇到问题，使用的是EasyBCD硬盘安装。 出现如下错误： booting Install ubuntu Filesystem type is ntfs， partition type 0x07 [linux-bzImage, setup=0x4400,size=0x59e358] [linux-initrd @0x7ee4b
<^k^>  ─> 000,0x11b3024 bytes] BusyBox v1.18.5 (ubuntu1:1.18.5-1ubuntu4.1) built-inshell (ash) Enter‘help’ for a list of built-in command. (initramfs) unable to fine a medium co …
<freeflying> happyaron: 我司的人的ppa直接依赖个不存在的包
<freeflying> happyaron: ppa能上传binary的包了？
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 这是python的bug吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460498 Code: theSum = 0 for number in range(1,101):     theSum += number print 'Sum is : ', theSum 不知道这是不是bug，上面程序里的这一部居然可以写成下面形式，而没有报警。 Code: theSum =+ number 两个输出结果是不一样的，一个100，一个505
<^k^>  ─> 0. 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2014-06-05 19:22
<happyaron> freeflying: 不能
<happyaron> freeflying: 但是可以先传一个依赖的，然后再删掉。lol
<gebjgd> happyaron: 话说 你打包用什么
<gebjgd> happyaron: dpkg-deb --build?
<happyaron> gebjgd: dpkg-buildpackage
<gebjgd> happyaron: 有用过cpack么
<happyaron> 没
<gebjgd> happyaron: 正在用cpack打deb的包
<gebjgd> happyaron: 省事
<happyaron> en
<happyaron> 自己用的话，咋好用咋整就行了。
<gebjgd> 但是毕竟有区别
<gebjgd> happyaron: 不是自己用 企业方案
<gebjgd> happyaron: 产品
<happyaron> 哦
<happyaron> 那就不清楚了，cpack没用过
<gebjgd> happyaron: 直接写在cmake里   cpack 就出deb 或者rpm 了
<gebjgd> happyaron: 并且能dkpg -r
<happyaron> 哦？这么容易。。。
<gebjgd> happyaron: 问题就是这东西这么好  为什么debian打包者不用
<gebjgd> happyaron: 无人能回答我
<happyaron> 因为没法控制更多的细节。
<happyaron> 比如多装点私货之类的，就麻烦了。
 * gebjgd meeting
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 菜菜鸟求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460499 Linux系统完全陌生，只会WIN系统的安装，所以这上面说的一些我一窍不通，但是决心把目前的WIN8换成Linux来用，我已经下好了ubuntukylin-14.04-desktop-i386，但是不会安装，在线求助！谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 dww2008 —
<^k^>  ─> 2014-06-05 19:36
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 14.04LTS怎样删除输入法？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460503 光盘安装完14.04LTS，系统默认安装了wubi86，但无法使用，敲出来的还是英文 我在text entry settings里面添加了wubi-jidian86输入法，用得蛮好的。 现在的问题是系统自带的wubi86无法删除？！ 我在text entry se
<^k^>  ─> ttings里面把所有的输入法都删除了，但退出来发现wubi86还在右上角？！ text entry settings里面就没有wubi86的影子？！ 各位大侠，怎么 …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • AnthonOS 候选发布“狼人” (六月版本) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460507 （严肃地）对，这是惯例...... 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈 候选发布版本 AnthonOS 已经在过去的四个月内发布了 4 个 Beta 测试版本，从去年 7 月 6 日开始，AOSC OS2 已经被持续开发近 11 个月，而 AnthonOS 则以这
<^k^>  ─> 个 11 个月大的发行版作为基础，不断吸取其养分，加之以社区内外的批评、建议以及想法。近 50 个贡献者（将在正式版发布帖公 …
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 新人 win7 ubuntu 双系统 ubuntu 连不了网 求帮助。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460509 ubuntu 启动后，右上角无线网标志是一个空心的扇形，各种办法都试了 ，解决不了，，求帮助阿。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 空格丶白 — 2014-06-05 22:12
 * jiero 摸摸 knownbad 治疗失眠实用药物？
 * jiero 达到了自己期待的每天最多睡6个小时
<knownbad> 吃便便？
<jiero> knownbad: 。好丑陋的办法
<knownbad> 只要愿意吃便便什么都可以放下了。
<jiero> knownbad: 我喝了蜂蜜了
<jiero> 算了。最近汉语能力还是提升不少了。
<jiero> knownbad:  总算我是会去试图理解别人的话了。
<knownbad> 还有蜂蜜喝，不错哦。
<knownbad> 到也不是语言问题，是你理解力。
<knownbad> 你只是想听你想听的。
<jiero> knownbad: 不是理解力，而是判断力
<jiero> knownbad: 能有太多种理解猜测-好吧，也是理解力一部分
<jiero> knownbad: :)
<knownbad> 还不是一样？   你不久纠结为何没机会？
 * jiero 纠结下一步做什么。
 * jiero 一直没机会的
<jiero> 赶紧买美元
<knownbad> 你真觉得她适合你？
<jiero> 不知道。
<jiero> 哈所以我也没说要追到四川去
<jiero> 心情决定，大脑分析延后
 * jiero 不知道自己适合什么样的人。
 * jiero 喜欢男人 :)
 * jiero 也喜欢女人
<jiero> knownbad:   我记不住特别喜欢的人的面容，这是一种什么样的疾病？
<knownbad> 没睡饱。
<jiero> knownbad: 。。。我有18年没睡饱了
<knownbad> 了解
<knownbad> 为何弱智，早泄，不举了。
<jiero> kno
<jiero> knownbad:  你知道最近办美国短期旅游签证要求变更的事情么？
<jiero> knownbad: 似乎不再需要邀请信了。
<knownbad> 不清楚，好似跟团容易些。
<jiero> knownbad:  不是要跟团噢，是单独行动。
<jiero> 好的。谢拉
<knownbad> 自由行就看你自身条件了。
<jiero> knownbad:  不是我的
<jiero> knownbad:  给父母办
<knownbad> 他们自由行，英文行吗？
<jiero> knownbad:  我给他们补习1个月差不多吧。
<knownbad> 不知道。
<knownbad> 自助就是靠自己。
<jiero> knownbad: 嗯。
#ubuntu-cn 2014-06-06
<jojozzzzz> 有人么？
<^k^> jojozzzzz:点点点.  09:16
<jojozzzzz> transmission 没速度 现实无法连接 tracker 怎么破？
<jiero> jojozzzzz:  换网络
<jiero> jojozzzzz 换来源
 * jiero 不下载盗版， transmission 无任何问题。
<jojozzzzz> 太难为人了，BT不下载盗版还能下载什么啊
<jiero> 下载 Linux ISO :) 付费下载
<jojozzzzz> 囧
<qiao> ofan: 早～
<jojozzzzz> 早
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39822
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Phoronix测试65种GPU使用开源驱动的性能
<onlylove> jiero: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39820
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 研究人员发现新型拖延症：睡眠拖延
<jojozzzzz> ubuntu 下有比较好点的BT软件么？
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/52530/openssl-ccs-injection
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ OpenSSL 再爆严重安全漏洞 —— CCS 注入 - 开源中国社区
<happyaron> gnutls已经完全不敢用了。
<gshmu> django 装饰器能不能给前台返回代码
<gshmu> 现在返回的是字符串
<gshmu> 恨死字符串了
<onlylove> happyaron: 那用啥……
<happyaron> onlylove: openssl
<happyaron> 最起码死了还有机会知道怎么死的
<onlylove> happyaron: 看，css inject bug
<happyaron> onlylove: gnutls 那是没人关心而已
<onlylove> happyaron: 有啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 前几天还看见有bug
<happyaron> onlylove: 差远了
<onlylove> happyaron: 你可以关心下嘛
<happyaron> 能力不够
<huntxu> happyaron: 双工资壕
<happyaron> huntxu: 我真就一份工资……
<happyaron> huntxu: remote 壕
<huntxu> gfrog: IE壕
<happyaron> gfrog: IE壕
<onlylove> centos现在256内存不让装了？
<onlylove> happyaron: 另一份工资哪里去了？养媳妇？
<happyaron> onlylove: 。。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助，win8.1下如何安装Ubuntu14.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460519 以前在win7下硬盘安装Ubuntu12.10，用的是easybcd2.2，，，挺好用，但同样方法win8.1下找不到镜像文件 统计信息: 发表于 由 ybin233 — 2014-06-06 10:29
<jiero> onlylove: 我其实没有这个。我一般觉得累了无法思考就直接睡。管别人。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 所以上课我也睡。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。买装备么。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 买装备要让媳妇背着啊。
<happyaron> jiero: 然后还得我背着媳妇对吧。
<onlylove> happyaron: 太机制了你
<jiero> happyaron:  不用啊。你背着媳妇的装备就行了。
<onlylove> happyaron: 有没有啥办法快速区分发行版？ 不用lsb_release
<happyaron> onlylove: lol
<happyaron> jiero: 媳妇谁背？
<happyaron> onlylove: /etc/issue /etc/os-release
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕蓉
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。我选择的话，绝对是能背着我的媳妇:)
<happyaron> gfrog: IE壕蛙
<happyaron> jiero: 你牛X
<jiero> happyaron:  我这么轻都不能背动怎么好。
<happyaron> jiero: 好歹也百来斤呢吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 通用的就是/etc/issue吧？
<happyaron> onlylove: 不敢说通用，就是经验
<onlylove> happyaron: redhat的有redhat-release
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> happyaron: debian很明显没有
<happyaron> 嗯
<onlylove> happyaron: 然后redhat的是system-release
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以os-release也不行
<onlylove> happyaron: 不知道suse里面有啥文件
<happyaron> onlylove: os-release 是 systemd 定义的
<onlylove> happyaron: 目前看大家都有的就是issue
<happyaron> 所以你懂的
<onlylove> 哇擦……高大上……
<gfrog> onlylove: 乃要找啥？
<onlylove> gfrog: 喵咪咪的，要我写脚本区分redhat centos 和suse，因为三个系统安装软件的方式不一样
<gfrog> onlylove: 只判断这几个的话很简单，先找有没有rpm，有没有dpkg，有没有yast
<onlylove> gfrog: redhat用本地CD装，centos用yum，suse用zypper
<onlylove> gfrog: rpm肯定没戏……redhat centos suse都有
<gfrog> onlylove: 找到了大系列再继续判断撒
<onlylove> gfrog: 我觉得直接把issue的第一个字段cut出来算了
<onlylove> gfrog: centos的最小安装直接没有lsb_release
<gfrog> onlylove: 其实我建议你看看dmesg|head 一般kernel version里都有点线索的
<gfrog> onlylove: 当然这没法hold住那些自己编内核的变态
<liuhangbin> uname ?
<onlylove> liuhangbin: 自己去实验去！
<liuhangbin> onlylove: 没用过suse
<onlylove> gfrog: 嗯，目测这个lab里面还没那种人，如果有，大概是我……
<onlylove> liuhangbin: 猫猫的uname -a 里面连redhat的字眼都没有
<onlylove> gfrog: 我还是 cut -f1吧……
<liuhangbin> onlylove: el
<onlylove> liuhangbin: 来，给哥区分下centos 和redhat
<liuhangbin> onlylove: 哦，对了，忘了这个了……
<huntxu> onlylove: 全用rpm装 :D
<liuhangbin> onlylove: /proc/version 这个呢？
<onlylove> liuhangbin: 这个和dmesg|head一样
<onlylove> liuhangbin: 有细微区别，当然足够了
<onlylove> liuhangbin: 问题是怎么把这内容抽取出来
<onlylove> huntxu: 我其实想的是……都用yum，反正……就那么回事，redhat用centos的源
<sulit> 我昨天逗比了一把
<sulit> 感觉我怎么这么老实呢
<liuhangbin> onlylove: 有zypper 就suse的源，有yum就直接用centos的源，没啥问题啊
<sulit> 什么都说
<huntxu> onlylove: 之前看到用一堆os.path.exists()来判断系统的
<liuhangbin> onlylove: 没必要用CD
<huntxu> 你自己加个文件就SB了 =.=
<onlylove> liuhangbin: 有人和我说，redhat用centos的源是zuo，我想了想，还是算了
<liuhangbin> onlylove: 没觉得zuo，反正包都一样
<onlylove> liuhangbin: 我还不想die的太快
<onlylove> liuhangbin: 你要不问下 gfrog
<gfrog> onlylove: 嘛？
<huntxu> onlylove: 是不太好，因为用着用着那就变centos了。。。
<hamo> gfrog: 蛙蛙
<gfrog> onlylove: 人家是正经帽帽员工好嘛。
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿
<huntxu> onlylove: 这和以前有人问gentoo装上apt会怎样。。。
<onlylove> liuhangbin: 现在的情况是，内网有cd，外网就50K的速度
<huntxu> hamo: 毛毛
<onlylove> huntxu: 就装oracle……
<hamo> huntxu: 糊糊
<huntxu> onlylove: 你们太能折腾了
<huntxu> onlylove: 装个oracle
<onlylove> huntxu: 毛！我才不要折腾
<liuhangbin> onlylove: ...这样，从速度考虑的话，没试过centos用RHEL的包会怎么样
<onlylove> huntxu: 装个oracle而已，但是……
<onlylove> huntxu: 我还想挠墙呢
<huntxu> onlylove: 要我干，就系统全换一样的
<liuhangbin> huntxu: RHEL不买啥服务的话跟centos没区别吧？
<huntxu> liuhangbin: 有，ui什么的 lol
<onlylove> huntxu: 实际上是，我们做软件外包，客户希望可以运行在猫猫 centos 和suse上
<liuhangbin> huntxu: ui ? 比如说？ 除了logo，我还真不知道有别的区别……
<huntxu> liuhangbin: 至于重新编译之后的性能差别，估计你比我要清楚吧
<huntxu> liuhangbin: 颜色、字符串啥的，开玩笑的。。。
<huntxu> 有点幽默感好不好。。。
<onlylove> liuhangbin: 猫猫自己藏了私货，你懂得
<huntxu> onlylove: 请允许我做一个悲伤带的表情 :D
 * hamo 不开森啊
<liuhangbin> onlylove: 好吧，我孤陋寡闻了，以为除了kernel，用户态的包都一样呢
<huntxu> hamo: 黑毛你都布达佩斯了还不开森
<hamo> huntxu: 就是不开森啊
<onlylove> liuhangbin: 一样不一样真心不知道，但是就是有性能差距，不知道怎么出来的
<huntxu> liuhangbin: 官方说法是一样没错啊，连代码都一样也是真的，但是没计算中间的时间差什么的嘛
<onlylove> liuhangbin: 或者猫猫用了特殊的编译优化？
<huntxu> onlylove: 有很大性能差异吗，我真没比较过，只是有人说过，数字给的太大，我没信
<onlylove> huntxu: 不是很大好像，据说不到10%
<onlylove> huntxu: 但是肯定有
<huntxu> onlylove: 10%你知道做编译器的人要做多久。。。
<onlylove> huntxu: 你给我说说1要多久
<happyaron> 意思是猫猫的编译服务器上做手脚了？
<huntxu> 我觉得顶天5%还是有点可信的，但是花的服务钱估计拿来买CPU也就这个价格。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 急等待 海尔D3-Z673 先锋 linux 改 Ubuntu Kylin？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460520 海尔D3-Z673 先锋 linux 改 Ubuntu Kylin？？？要怎做？？ 先锋 linux 不怎怎用 不会安装软件 1.我不知道 是32bit 或 64bit 2.安装UbuntuKylin的方法??? 不会U盘 启动 请 大虾弄点详细教程 3.安装程序的命令
<huntxu> onlylove: 不知道，我只觉得没那么随便就10%
<huntxu> onlylove: 所以我一直想找个亲测过的人来告诉我数据
<liuhangbin> onlylove: 我也没比较过，但是感觉没道理啊，RHEL的srpm包下下来，编译选项都能看到啊。回头问问做rpm包的人
<onlylove> huntxu: 你这得问网易和渣浪了
<liuhangbin> onlylove: 你们都测哪些性能有差距，我回头试试
<onlylove> huntxu: 或者淘宝
<liuhangbin> onlylove: 算了，这种大规模的测不了……
<onlylove> liuhangbin: 我还真不关心，我只是看下他们出的报告 cc huntxu
<huntxu> onlylove: 问题报告大部分是骗人的啊。。。
<huntxu> onlylove: 美的还说一晚一度电呢。。。
<onlylove> huntxu: 好吧……
<hamo> huntxu: 难道不是？
<hamo> huntxu: 难道不是一晚一度？
<onlylove> hamo: 你可以拿表试试
<huntxu> hamo: 室外温度不高于30，空调温度26的实验室环境
<huntxu> hamo: 说海报上有行小字什么的。。。
<hamo> huntxu: 那人家也没说错啊，人家也没说你回家了也是一晚一度电啊
<liuhangbin> onlylove: 如果真有性能差距，redhat 还不会大肆宣扬？ 网上搜到的区别都说是版权问题，没用听说过性能问题
<onlylove> liuhangbin: 你觉得猫猫敢？
<onlylove> liuhangbin: centos可是根据你的源码来的
<happyaron> onlylove: 工具链可以有问题啊
<onlylove> huntxu: 其实我觉得有可能是服务器硬件啥的
<happyaron> onlylove: 比如编译服务器上用icc
<happyaron> 虽然不太现实
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 哦这……
<huntxu> happyaron: clang现实点
<onlylove> happyaron: 不好说吧……
<liuhangbin> onlylove: 回头登陆到编译服务器上瞅瞅
<huntxu> 再加上n轮的profiling
<huntxu> 然后就抓住你们一定测的功能做profile
<huntxu> 其实也是有希望的。。。
<happyaron> lol
<huntxu> 堆人月可是帽帽强项
<gfrog> hamo: 昨天吃的那么high乃还不开森？
<nyfair> 哈哈哈，现在跑到github上打嘴炮了
<huntxu> hamo: 黑毛你肚子又大了吗
<huntxu> nyfair: 善待新手，快写科普贴
 * gfrog 昨晚跟湾湾美女同事唠了下，湾湾人民还是很nice的
<nyfair> huntxu: 我真的不会，洗发水我还能写，ubuntu我都没用过怎么写
<huntxu> gfrog: 你结婚了的，就不要这样再骚扰办公室同事了
<huntxu> nyfair: 你写视频方面的啊，哪个系统不一样
<bcao> liuhangbin, 你怎么也来了
<liuhangbin> bcao: 什么叫也来了，一直潜水中，偶尔浮上来冒个泡
<nyfair> huntxu: 不一样的，arch很傻瓜，ubuntu为了自己的利益夹杂了很多私货
<gfrog> huntxu: 不是办公室同事
<jiero> hamo: 黑猫照肚子
<huntxu> nyfair: 往那个傻的写
<onlylove> happyaron: cut的话……能不能只cut一行……
<nyfair> huntxu: 默认情况，他要给fluento做广告
<gfrog> huntxu: 我们总舵来的巡检组
<huntxu> gfrog: 总舵在弯弯？
<hamo> gfrog: 那妹纸照片跟真人差太多而来
<huntxu> 好吧，弯弯人在总舵应该
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 关于更新源的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460525 之前添加过google chrome的源，现在每次运行运行都会提示一个错误： E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_main_i18n_Translation-zh 我想，我把这个源的地
<^k^>  ─> 址从source.list里面删掉应该就不会再有了，但是结果还是有，删除/var/lib/apt/lists下的所有内容，并且把更新源也都注释掉， 运行 …
<nyfair> huntxu: 所以第一步我就建议把gstreamer删掉，删掉这个有的库就得重编译，已经不简单了
<gfrog> hamo: 没看照片……
<gfrog> hu
<huntxu> nyfair: 那就用arch做例子嘛
<gfrog> huntxu: 总舵在腐国啊
<huntxu> nyfair: ubuntu论坛上用arch的还少么。。。
<nyfair> apt-get install ffmpeg 结束
<nyfair> 然后想用什么用什么
<nyfair> vlc mplayer mpv xbmc
 * hamo 求介绍vyuy和I420的区别...
<cherrot> hamo: 早啊
<nyfair> 一个东西
<hamo> cherrot: 都快12点了...
<nyfair> YV12=I420
<cherrot> hamo: 才11点。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 毛，11点20了！
<hamo> nyfair: 错了，是UYVY
 * wzssyqa 想知道 l5e 又让谁气走了？
<wzssyqa> cherrot: onlylove 等不及下班了么？
<cherrot> wzssyqa: 周末到来前把bug揪出来了 开心死
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 没啊……
<cherrot> wzssyqa: l5e又走了？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我在研究怎么抽取issue的字段区分distro
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 不是很简单么
<nyfair> 那群喷我的人简直是，我是不知道他们是中二还是别有用心。搞翻墙软件我全力支持，加上各种私货恶意宣传虚假报道这种轮子民运的手段才是我喷的地方
<onlylove> wzssyqa: redhat缺省两行…… cut的话就都cut了
<wzssyqa> onlylove: /etc/issue.net  呢？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 一样……
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 没有冒冒的系统
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 只有debian系的，冒冒的issue 长什么样子？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我瞅一眼centos的
<jiero> wzssyqa: 你回来了？
<wzssyqa> jiero: 嗯，这两天有点忙
<onlylove> wzssyqa: Red Hat Enterprise Linux Server release 6.5 (Santiago)
<happyaron> onlylove: head -1
<onlylove> wzssyqa: Kernel \r on an \m
<wzssyqa> onlylove: ^
<wzssyqa> cherrot: 没看到，所以问问啊
<cherrot> wzssyqa: 我有时候也不在，也没见你问过 lol
<wzssyqa> cherrot: 我又不逗你玩
<wzssyqa> cherrot: 你要是一个妹纸，我也问
<onlylove> happyaron: 嗯，这样搞好了
<cherrot> onlylove: 最新的 RHEL 代号上帝压狗啊?
<onlylove> cherrot: 6.5，最新的是么？确定不是7？
<cherrot> onlylove: 我不知道啊
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 列队迎接神的到来
<onlylove> iGoogle: 列队迎接神的到来
<happyaron> iGoogle: 依依
<wzssyqa> 死ee都不鸟我们
<huntxu> iGoogle: 列队迎接神的到来
<jiero> huntxu wzssyqa 我没有送神符
<wzssyqa> huntxu: ee 这是在憋大招么
<happyaron> ee 真的很久没开 iphone 了
<happyaron> 那说几句话就踢人的bot
<happyaron> lol
<gfrog> hamo: 你不开森是因为 adam 不开森么？
<onlylove> happyaron: 外面好大雨
<happyaron> 是啊
<hamo> gfrog: 我哪知道他开不开森
 * cherrot 下大了
<cherrot> hamo: 又吵架了啊  两口子不容易 你还带着孩子，要戒嗔
<wzssyqa> cherrot: 出去淋雨去
<gfrog> cherrot: hontoni？！
<onlylove> 坐下来看黑 hamo
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 有花 hamo 么？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 介个不知道呢
<iGoogle> @@@@@@ 你们干吗
<iGoogle> 每个送一个妹子。
<iGoogle> 我睡觉去了
<onlylove> wzssyqa:  happyaron 神说每个送一个妹子，你们收到没
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 没有啊
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我也没……
<wzssyqa> onlylove: ç ´ee
<jiero> 每个送一只袜子
<wzssyqa> 让ee把他公司的hr什么的给大家分了吧
<jiero> wzssyqa:  ee 把他的袜子分了 :)
<jiero> 然后买新袜子
<nyfair> 我也没啊
<nyfair> ç ´ee
<happyaron> onlylove: wzssyqa 不是收到了么
<happyaron> nyfair: 牛牛您不等壕基当了么
<onlylove> happyaron: dash的字符串判断还不兼容啊……
<onlylove> happyaron: 我还在写为啥会有 unexpected operator呢
<happyaron> onlylove: lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 不过……貌似输出正确，但是就是会有unexpected operator
<onlylove> happyaron: 人说了，dash能提高系统的performance，真有这事？
<happyaron> onlylove: 提高启动速度
<happyaron> onlylove: dash 就是比 bash 快很多
<happyaron> 当然，bash有些黑科技……
<onlylove> happyaron: 没啥，去掉个等号好了……不过不知道bash认不认
<onlylove> happyaron: 我去猫猫环境试试去
<onlylove> happyaron: http://www.2cto.com/os/201305/210033.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Dash与Bash的语法区别 - Linux操作系统：Ubuntu_Centos_Debian - 红黑联盟
<onlylove> happyaron: bash这么多黑科技啊
 * palomino|working momo happyaron 
<happyaron> onlylove: 没黑科技还是bash么
<happyaron> palomino|working: 破马叔。。。
<happyaron> palomino|working: 你的输入法问题看来我是没法修啦，lol
<palomino|working> 没事儿,无视我吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 貌似就是个=和==的问题，换成=就好啦
<happyaron> 赞
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马这么大方！
<palomino|working> ...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 有BUG都不用修了
<happyaron> onlylove: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh
<^k^> ⇪ t: DashAsBinSh - Ubuntu Wiki
 * onlylove 超市觅食去
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕蓉
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于字体 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460530 问一下，我在UK中心就安装了一个openbve结果原本系统默认的字体全变了，而且我把openbve卸载掉，配置也删掉了，字体也变不回来原本系统自带的样子。我用了Ubuntu-tweak改对终端没用。我自从用Ubuntu3个月来重装系统不下30次
<^k^>  ─> 了，所以想问问有什么办法修好。真心不想重装了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xyq553048 — 2014-06-06 12:59
<jiero> windows 下鼠标都那么难用，难怪人家都不喜欢无线。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 你神经过敏吧
<onlylove> jiero: 我怎么没觉得windows鼠标难用
<onlylove> jiero: 难道你一直用右键复制中键粘贴？
<onlylove> 哦NO 土豪马net split了
<onlylove> happyaron: 看起来那些猫猫的脚本还得小心点用
<junhao_> whois
<jiero> onlylove:  。我自己的无线鼠标交换到windows上这么难用，平时我在linux和windows都测试卖的鼠标，那些高端鼠标差不多。但是稍差的鼠标windows下简直不能用。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 看来我用的鼠标太好了……我一直就用Logitech的……
 * onlylove momo jiero
<onlylove> jiero: 给你五分钱，给自己买个好点的鼠标吧
<jiero> onlylove:  也可能是无线方式不同，windows可能默认省电模式？
<jiero> onlylove: 好像有线鼠标区别不是太大。
<onlylove> jiero: 嗯，省电模式……略坑啊
<jiero> onlylove: 我要轨迹球 300元。
<onlylove> jiero: 你要那个做啥
<nyfair> qsort([H|T]) -> qsort([E|E<-T, E<H]) ++ [H] ++ qsort([E|E<-T, E>=H])
<nyfair> 这是饿狼？
<jiero> onlylove: 喜欢啊
<huntxu> nyfair: 少个点在最后 lol
<nyfair> huntxu: 高
<nyfair> huntxu: 牛牛
<huntxu> nyfair: 可是 ++ 很慢的记得
<macint0sh> ...
<macint0sh> ^k^:
<^k^> macint0sh,
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，刚netsplit了知道否
<huntxu> onlylove: 你居然还看得到netsplit的信息
<adam8157> hamo: yooo 不开心啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 你又不开心什么
<adam8157> huntxu: 各种不开心
<onlylove> huntxu: 我啥都没关啊
<zhan> 说出来让大家开心下
<onlylove> huntxu: 我又没掉线
<adam8157> zhan: ...
<huntxu> zhan: 不许抢台词
<huntxu> onlylove: 早过滤掉出出入入的信息了，不然太烦人了 =.=
<zhan> 是啊， join part mode 信息都过滤了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu14.04下怎么安装qq软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460532 不是web qq的那种？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 colleah — 2014-06-06 13:34
 * adam8157 翻了翻WorkLife, 更不爽了 cc hamo gfrog 
 * jiero 摸摸 adam8157
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • ubuntu 14.04安装的bluefish老崩溃啊,基本打不开,有时候又可以打开. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460533 如题,搞得我也快崩溃了.请问怎么解决这个问题啊?好像ubuntu软件中心得版本是2.2.5-1,我下了最新版,不知道怎么安装.and,我装得系统是64bit版本.感谢了! 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> linchengshen — 2014-06-06 13:54
<hamo> adam8157: worklife你也赶翻
<adam8157> hamo: 现在的门槛是多少?
<hamo> adam8157: 你到入版门槛了么
<hamo> adam8157: 80了吧
<adam8157> hamo: 我擦
<adam8157> hamo: 原来还准备意淫一下什么时候过门槛, 结果门槛一直在提高啊
<hamo> adam8157: 你还想过门槛。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 正常人都过不了吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 转职的等级么？
<adam8157> huntxu: 啥玩儿
<huntxu> adam8157: 你说的门槛啊
<adam8157> huntxu: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/d0b3d476gw1eh48aqfhnmg20b4069ta5.gif
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ image/gif
<adam8157> huntxu: 转职是啥
<huntxu> adam8157: 没有玩过澄海3C么。。。
<hamo> huntxu: ...
<adam8157> huntxu: 没, 在说什么?
<zhan> 升职吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 那解释不来
<zhan> 或是涨工资
<adam8157> huntxu: 你在说魔法师之类的东西?
<cherrot> adam8157: 这张图真闹心。。
<adam8157> cherrot: 等最后
<cherrot> adam8157: 我就是说最后闹心。。
<hamo> adam8157: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw1024/75e5a224jw1egxgwf1r0qj20hs0e275f.jpg
<zhan> 就是看到最后了才闹心
<huntxu> adam8157: 这张图真闹心。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕到WL的门槛了？
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<adam8157> gfrog: 远不到啊
<gfrog> hamo: adam8157 要不要来我屋参观orangebox啊？
<adam8157> gfrog: 没心情
<hamo> gfrog: 谈完了过去找你
<adam8157> hamo: 给我带罐儿凉的健怡回来
<hamo> adam8157: 估计困难有
<adam8157> ?
<gfrog> adam8157: 你怎么看起来像 bluezd
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
 * hamo lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 有别的闹心事儿
<gfrog> adam8157: period了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 擦
<adam8157> gfrog: 我又不是 happyaron
<gfrog> adam8157: happyaron 咋了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 他上次不是period么
<gfrog> adam8157: 不知道撒
<adam8157> hamo: 健怡, 谢谢
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39828
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 天文学家拍到索伦之眼
<onair_> 有人在否？
<^k^> onair_:点点点.  14:45
<onair_> 为什么我创建的起动器跑到home文件里了，
<wzssyqa> onair_: 显然有
<onair_> 不是应该在application吗/
<onair_> 不知道那里弄错了，创建的起动器，点了没反应
<wzssyqa> onair_: 自己创建的在home下
<onair_> 哦。。那为啥点了没反应啊
<onair_> 是个run文件
<wzssyqa> onair_: 没有可执行权限？
<onair_> 加了sudo
<onair_> 类型我选的应用程序这个没错吧？
<wzssyqa> onair_: 桌面项应该是 desktop
<wzssyqa> onair_: +x
<onair_> sudo /opt/lampp/manager-linux-x64.run
<onair_> wzssyqa：在那里加 +
<onair_> x
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • “蹭网一族”看过来 你不能错过的福利 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460536 炎炎夏日，找个环境优雅的咖啡厅消耗一个悠闲的下午成为“蹭网”一族的首选。点一杯咖啡，落座的第一件事就是打开公共WiFi，开始畅游移动互联网。不过不连不知道，一连吓一跳，“
<onlylove> jiero: 删广告去
<jiero> onlylove:  。
<onlylove> jiero: 毛百度手机卫士，4个帖子的号
<onlylove> jiero: 居然是2011年的账号
<happyaron> onlylove: lol
<happyaron> adam8157: 我怎么了。。。
 * jiero 摸摸 happyaron
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<happyaron> jiero: 找个妹子，让你摸的。
<happyaron> jiero: 别老在这里摸大老爷们
 * happyaron 早就想说了
 * adam8157 momo happyaron 
 * jiero 找不到妹子，我在喜欢一个妹子的时候绝对不会考虑到其他人。
<happyaron> adam8157: 你也是，找哥让你摸的妹子。
<happyaron> adam8157: 找个让你摸的妹子
<happyaron> adam8157: 看看 nyfair 行不行
<adam8157> happyaron: 哈哈哈
<palomino|working> ....
 * palomino|working 狂摸 happyaron 
 * adam8157 使劲儿摸 happyaron 
<happyaron> wft...
<happyaron> wtf...
<adam8157> 0_0
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> adam8157: 当当快找 nyfair 去，别老在这儿怂恿破马叔
<happyaron> palomino|working: 破马叔别怕，帮你处理掉了。
<happyaron> lol
<zhan> 这。。。
<palomino|working> .....
<happyaron> 这个也别怕，我也帮你处理掉了
<adam8157> 0_0
<happyaron> adam8157: 别犹豫啦
<palomino|working> http://weknowgifs.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/many-hands-petting-cat-gif.gif 像这样摸happyaron
<happyaron> 看看看热闹的还有谁
<^k^> palomino|working: ⇪ image/gif
<adam8157> happyaron: "我处理掉了, 你别怕"  这句话怪怪的
<zhan> 热闹是谁？
<happyaron> adam8157: 突然当op，肯定怕的啊
<happyaron> lol
<zhan> 为啥要看“热闹”
<happyaron> zhan: 估计“热闹”是颤颤？
 * happyaron giggles
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教Linux下 “make: armasm: Command not found”如何解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460540 想用ARM开发板（CPU芯片为amsung2410，数字音频处理芯片是Philips UDA1314）实现音频的输入输出。 我在网上下了程序包，在make的时候，出现了错误，如下： [root@localhost audiodesign1]# make armas
<^k^>  ─> m -li -apcs /noswst -cpu ARM920T 2410init.s -o .\obj\2410init.o -Errors .\err\2410init.err make: armasm: Command not found make: *** [.\obj\2410init.o] Error 127 请问需 …
<jiero> 颠颠？
<adam8157> jiero: chan, not dian
<zhan> 我去，没认真看没发现区别 adam8157 目光如炬啊
<jiero> adam8157:  4chan？
<adam8157> jiero: .
<adam8157> zhan: momo
<jiero> adam8157:  当妈妈，我想睡觉。
<adam8157> jiero: 睡吧
<zhan> 。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 我想夜里不会自己爬起来。10:30 睡不会4:30 起，11:00睡不会5:00起，11:30睡不会5:30起。
<jiero> 我现在睡不过6个小时了
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • [猜谜]猜对送steam正版游戏beatbuddy_tale_of_the_guardians http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460541 [猜谜]猜对送steam正版游戏beatbuddy_tale_of_the_guardians 游戏本身，一个独立游戏，素质一般，但支持linux。 最近买了，humble bundle上的周包germen edition，其中这个游戏我有了。多出来
<^k^>  ─> ，送人！ 但是你要来猜谜！ 需要你用英文来作答，需要您有英文书写的和阅读能力。 谜题在这里。 http://www.itstoohard.com/puzzle/WaOq …
<nyfair> jiero: 4chan是个好地方，经常有老司机去日本买黄色游戏免费发布
<nyfair> 又到周末了啊
<nyfair> 老司机老司机
<nyfair> 求组队血猎
<freeflying> nyfair: 壕妹
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总壕大大
<gfrog> nyfair: 壕牛牛
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕铛铛
<happyaron> freeflying: 猴总叔儿壕大大
<freeflying> gfrog: happyaron 你们才是壕啊
<freeflying> gfrog: outback最近有优惠，乃不下手啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 啥outback？
<nyfair> ^k^: outback是什么
<freeflying> gfrog: subaru
<nyfair> 【傲虎】最新报价| 配置| 图片_口碑|
<nyfair> 报价：27.98万-43.98万
<nyfair> freeflying: 壕，求送outback
<adam8157> gfrog: 有不用的手机号帮我收个验证码么?
<freeflying> nyfair: 我还求送呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 木兴趣啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 入蚁力神？
<gfrog> freeflying: 看着像10万，修起来像80万的车。
<gfrog> freeflying: 考虑gl8丐中丐呢
<adam8157> gfrog: ping
<gfrog> adam8157: 啊，忘了你了，啥码？
<gfrog> adam8157: 成人网站的不管
<adam8157> gfrog: 短信验证码, 网易通行证, 我改一下关联手机然后扔掉那个账号
<nyfair> adam8157: 牛牛，那群家伙在github上喷我
<adam8157> gfrog: 有么?
<adam8157> gfrog: 上网卡什么的
<gfrog> adam8157: 那好像可以，我看看号码
<adam8157> gfrog: 多谢
<cherrot> nyfair: 发链接去围观
<cherrot> nyfair: 我也来喷你 lol
<adam8157> cherrot: 哪里?
<adam8157> nyfair: 哪里?
<freeflying> adam8157: 你那破手机号，还不知道不买了多少次
<freeflying> adam8157: 还在意啥啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 不是处女座 生死处女座
<adam8157> 胜似
 * jiero 想知道这个频道里还有双子座的人么？
<freeflying> adam8157: 你比我儿子还处女座
 * jiero 就没见过其他双子座的人啊。。。
 * jiero 认识的人里没有一个是双子座的
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃是强迫症
<yunfan> onlylove: 你们可有机房异常情况？
<gshmu> 我想问下，有谁知道网上银行限制浏览器最高版本是什么心态？？？
<onlylove> yunfan: 啥？不知道，这种事不是有报警么，不过邮件不给我这种低等级的
<yunfan> gshmu: 严谨和收钱的心态
<gshmu> yunfan: 你自己相信么？
<yunfan> gshmu: 1 浏览升级除了增加feature也有可能砍掉feature 最好的例子就是最近chrome把nsapi全干掉 有许多网银可能会受影响 所以那些开发公司不能乱打包票
<^k^> nyfair, .. 休息一下 ..  16:05
<gshmu> 工资卡需要，办了张工商银行的卡，卡费什么的直接30
<onlylove> gshmu: 如果是我，我会指定浏览器，高了不行，低了也不行
<yunfan> gshmu: 2, 银行的单子价格很高 能多搞一单生意他们绝不会放过  所以合同里支持到几就支持到几
 * hamo 从没被大妈行薅过一毛钱的飘过
<onlylove> yunfan: 我恼了，给我个小破活，判断distro然后安装expect，喵的suse和redhat都没licence，要挂载cifs上的iso
<gshmu> 你知道现在指定的版本么？
<gshmu> 你又知道查几个版本号吗？
<onlylove> gshmu: 不出意外，现在ie8最保险
<yunfan> onlylove: 可能是ie9
<gshmu> 我不用IE的表示
<yunfan> ie9不得罪开发者
<yunfan> 现在的那些做活的也怕名声臭掉
<onlylove> gshmu: 然后你就和工行网银说拜拜了，换手机吧
<onlylove> gshmu: 工行网银用activex的
<yunfan> ie9能迎合银行的恶趣味 又有大量html5特性
<yunfan> 所以应该是很好的选择
<onlylove> yunfan: 我还没升级呢……别介
<gshmu> 如今用的 一个什么电子动态密码
<gshmu> 你懂的 没有拜拜
<onlylove> gshmu: 这么高大上了？之前没有的哎
<gshmu> 然后我用手机银行将网银注销了
<onlylove> gshmu: 我知道有动态密码的就中行，据说还出过事
<yunfan> onlylove: 我也没用 我只是在分析这帮人
<yunfan> onlylove: 你好好研究expect 过一阵我来请教
<onlylove> yunfan: win7和win7sp1缺省都是8
<yunfan> onlylove: win7 win7sp1缺省都没网银插件嘛
<onlylove> yunfan: 研究毛,expect的参数传递快搞死人了
<yunfan> onlylove: 有本事你别用
<gshmu> 话说我的谷歌版本34 人家最高24
<onlylove> yunfan: 能不用expect真心不用……
<yunfan> 不错 fx已经30了 快赶上google了
<yunfan> google最近丧心病狂的政策太多了
<yunfan> 像那个 chrome扩展只准走商店就太缺德了
<yunfan> 害得我们要开发插件给别人用 还要给google交钱
<gshmu> 你跟我混吧 走开源。。。
<gshmu> 什么Windows，什么MAC 都拜拜了
<gshmu> 谷歌就是赚钱的 ，注册个GAE挂几个GoAgent就行了
 * yunfan 刚才骂google遭报应了 开水贱到眼睛里
<yunfan> 不过居然没事
<gshmu> 不是遭报应，是怪你说出事实太晚了
<zhan> google 也不过如此嘛
<onlylove> yunfan: google好厉害
<gshmu> 网上银行，如果遵守准则，用得着限制版本
<onlylove> yunfan: 知道你在骂他，然后报复你
<yh> google经常打不开
<onlylove> gshmu: 网银有POSIX么
<gshmu> onlylove: 表示没研究过网银
<freeflying> 有在珠海的没
<onlylove> 今天在debian上测试猫猫的脚本，被bash摆了一道，然后发现debian的/bin/sh是dash
<yh> 安卓都能用网银了，linux 啥时候能用？
<onlylove> yh: 国外老早能用了
<onlylove> yh: 而且浦发能用
<gshmu> 电子密码器 现在就可以，不过浏览器版本回滚十个版本再用
<zhan> onlylove: 自从好久之前知道默认dash之后，写脚本都是 #!/bin/bash
<yh> 没外国银行
<yunfan> onlylove: 国外的坏人太少了
<onlylove> zhan: 我觉得还是POSIX好吧……至少通用性好
<yunfan> 另外国外坏人惹毛银行 要小心吃冷枪
<yh> firefox 20.0 版本
<onlylove> zhan: 最要命的是，调试的时候bash支持 -x么
<yunfan> yh: android能用哪家的网银？？
<gshmu> 谁帮我翻译下，问问外国人网银限制浏览器最高哪个版本么？
<onlylove> zhan: sh -n sh -x都经常用啊
<zhan> bash 支持 -x
<onlylove> zhan: 我这种写脚本没逻辑的，要知道错在哪了
<yunfan> onlylove: 多年前测试 /dev/net 的时候我就被dash摆过
<gshmu> yunfan: android 民生 工行 招商 我有的银行都能用！！！
<yh> yunfan: 我用工行的
<yunfan> yh: 专用客户端还是在android的浏览器上？
<onlylove> yunfan: 现在想想看，是bash的黑科技
<gshmu> 不过民生的新版本不如老版本，新版本 打开直接退出
<yh> yunfan: 客户端
<yunfan> yh: 客户端没什么好说的
<gshmu> yunfan: 必须app.apk啊
<yh> yunfan: linux咋不出客户端？
<yunfan> 想起来我经常玩那个网页cs 虽然是flash的 在linux上却玩不起来
<yunfan> 估计用了webgl tmd
<gshmu> 他们还忽悠案桌模拟器  我吐
<gshmu> 我还案桌虚拟机呢
<yunfan> yh: 因为没几个人用嘛
<yunfan> android用户这么多 你不出apk 别家银行出 然后做宣传 你就吃亏了
<gshmu> 没几个人用？ 哪个国家 哪个政府不用？？？
<gshmu> 谁英语好，翻译下，我问问外国网银限制不
<yh> gshmu: 问了也没意义，国内还是玩儿自己的，不理你
<yunfan> 碰到百度首页升级 那个灰色theme 我还以为哪里又地震了
<yh> 啥时候的事？
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.com/a/ac1211166
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 日本学校千人饮用供餐牛奶后不适 华人家长担忧 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<nyfair> 毛，越拉越远好伐，chrome已经37了，firefox才刚30
<jiero> nyfair:  只用 nightly 就平手了
<nyfair> firefox3.5的时候，chrome才6
<jiero> nyfair:  chrome 非nightly 能用？
<yh> chrome 插件费劲。。。。。
<nyfair> 说实话，ie11挺好的，就是兼容性差了点。很多网站只能用旧版ie或者firefox/chrome
<nyfair> 比如那个蛋疼的webqq
<freeflying> gfrog: android上有啥离线导航
<gfrog> freeflying: 高德撒
<gfrog> freeflying: 妥妥的
<freeflying> gfrog: 有美国的地图？
<gfrog> freeflying: 高德导航，莫高德地图
<gfrog> freeflying: 那我哪知道啊
<hamo> freeflying: google现在有离线啦
<gfrog> freeflying: 估计也是tomtom和garmin啥的吧
<nyfair> 高德 度娘 腾讯 g婊
<yh> google有离线？没发现
 * hamo 地图领域度娘应该排第一吧...
<nyfair> 以前nokia的挺好的，还找了个萌妹子做导航
<nyfair> 貌似是新月冰冰？
<chongwish> nyfair: 我怎么用了这么久还没有发现,是智商问题吗?
<nyfair> chongwish: 你用的啥？
<tracyone> 有谁玩过ifttt么，想问下，我使用了一个recipe，作用是发instrgram时就发照片到twitter，但是貌似在instrgram发照片后，推特木有反应，请问这个if then that是多久触发一次？
<yh> Nokai Ovi
<chongwish> nyfair: nokia n9,保证以后不用 nokia 了.
<nyfair> tracyone: ifttt不用多年，服务太烂，那个rss触发延迟时间实在不能忍
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 配置一台ubuntu电脑 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460543 准备配置一台win7+ubuntu的双系统电脑，价格2000以内。 选定了pentium dual core e5400. 可以装64或者32位，请推荐一下合适的显卡，intel的显卡，驱动好解决。 主板？ 现在有无可以定时启动功能的主板？ 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 罗非鱼 — 2014-06-06 16:29
<tracyone> 顶ifttt不是刚出来的东东么
<nyfair> g婊的服务狗烂了，当年google reader的rss更新频率都比ifttt短得多
<zhan> ...
<zhan> ifttt 好多年了
<tracyone> 3å¹´
<nyfair> 是啊，当年我还是第一批试用的，那时候要邀请
<chongwish> tracyone: 三年,孩子都三岁了.^-^
<zhan> 是刚出 android 吧
<tracyone> 别这样==!
<tracyone> 是啊
<nyfair> hamo: 度娘比起搜狗+点评+qq的那个三合一地图如何
<tracyone> 当年慢，现在不一定慢啊，我觉得应该是recipe的不同而不同吧，不然有些recipe实时性要求那么高的
<hamo> nyfair: 还有三合一地图？
<nyfair> hamo: 就是和搜狗地图，然后这玩意用大众点评的资料给你推荐吃饭的地方，还整合qq和微信能在地图上标位置
<nyfair> hamo: 故曰三合一地图
<tracyone> hamo: 曰日写的时候怎么区分
<yh`> a
<chongwish> tracyone: 感觉.
<tracyone> chongwish: 很好
<nyfair> 晿
<nyfair> 瞐
<chongwish> tracyone: 刚那句话,你第一时间会想出是"日"字?
<tracyone> 没有故意调侃下=-=
 * nyfair 现在的zip打包技术越来越高超了，居然可以一半乱码一半不乱码，怎么实现的？
<xixihaha> 还不下班。等着被淹
<yh`> 预报有大雨提前跑
<jiero> nyfair:  os x 下打包的？
<jiero> nyfair:  lol
<chongwish> nyfair: 什么叫一半乱一半不乱码?
<zhan> zip linux 下打包从来都文件名乱吧
<nyfair> jiero: 不可能，osx下强制utf-8，很多zip解压软件都不支持，必定乱码、
<zhan> linux 下解包...
<nyfair> chongwish: 就是一半gbk，一半utf-8
<chongwish> nyfair: 文件名乱码?
<nyfair> 要是全乱码解决起来还方便，这种还要我肉眼来看...
<nyfair> 嗯
<nyfair> zip这种格式怎么还不淘汰？
<nyfair> 你们这群开源厨快去推广7zip!
<nyfair> 7z public domain，又开源又自由，比png/zlib license好得多
 * zhan 一直用 7zip 啊。
<nyfair> 一个zip文件内部居然还能用不同的编码？
<chongwish> nyfair: 特别是用 7z 和 unzip 解压后的乱码名(同 gbk) 还是不一样的乱码,才蛋疼.
<nyfair> 嗯
<xixihaha> 没遇见过
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 如何用源安装的php连接编译安装的mysql？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460544 请问如何用源安装的php连接编译安装的mysql？ 事情是这样的 我需要配置nginx+php+mysql的环境， 但是因为另外一个服务软件很老 必须用老版本的mysql。 所以我apt安装了nginx php 然后编译安装了
<^k^>  ─> 老版本的mysql php安装的是php-cgi php-cli， 安装配置完毕后phpinfo正常， 但是连接mysql提示mysqli不存在之类的。 但是如果再源里装php5 …
<nyfair> 快去推广7z
<nyfair> public domain 自由万岁
<nyfair> 光winzip是个收费软件就该抵制zip
<xixihaha> 还有winzip？
<jiero> xixihaha: 。。。
<chongwish> xixihaha: ......
<jiero> nyfair: 时代已经变了。
<nyfair> winzip 版本：28.0.10480.0
<jiero> 1999年抛弃winzip，去winrar，2003年抛弃winrar，去7-zip
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 这么早就7z
<palomino|working> 英雄啊
<chongwish> jiero: 暴露年龄?
<jiero> 那时就初中毕业了啊
<palomino|working> 那段时间我好像在用winace
<nyfair> 我今年又从7z换回rar了
<jiero> chongwish: 我的年龄不是秘密
<nyfair> rar5很不错啊
<jiero> nyfair:  其实说 7
<zhan> 那时候我还只会开关机
<xixihaha> win不都自带zip压缩功能了么
<jiero> nyfair:  7z 的菜单设计作死
<zhan> 7z 没好的图形端
<chongwish> jiero: 我没说你的年龄是秘密,我说的是你在暴露自己的年龄:)
<nyfair> zhan: 换好压
<jiero> nyfair: 好压的广告和速度作死。。。
<RainFlying> BetterZip 用户毫无压力
<nyfair> jiero: 你跟快压搞混了吧，好压开源软件
<xixihaha> 普通用户还会在意压缩比例和压缩速度么
 * nyfair 觉得jiero已经是国产软件无脑黑了
<jiero> nyfair: 好压不是那个经常被预装的么。。。
<zhan> nyfair: 现在用的 windows 机器上不知到谁装了个好压，也懒得换了。
<RainFlying> 原来 nyfair 是妹子！
<nyfair> ？
<RainFlying> jiero: 安装系统必须安装纯净无垃圾版
<chongwish> RainFlying: 对,自从他去了泰国,就成了她了.
<RainFlying> 话说昨天捡了一只猫，长得不好看，叫不出声音。
<nyfair> 踢了踢了，这家伙在人肉我
<RainFlying> https://clbin.com/wKXLpC.jpg
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛
<palomino|working> O_o
<gfrog> adam8157: fenglei狡猾狡猾滴，妈蛋，虽然有usps邮单了，但是实际上没寄出来呢。
<palomino|working> 挺不错的黑狸花啊 RainFlying
<gfrog> palomino|working: 大小眼破马叔儿
 * palomino|working 戳 gfrog 
<nyfair> 好女不养狗，好男不养猫
<gfrog> nyfair: 你是妹纸？
<jiero> nyfair: 好压就是 haozip吧。。。我就是删那丫的。。。
<jiero> nyfair:  为啥呢。
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • python作业，遇到难题了。请帮忙。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460545 24，26两题怎么解。尤其是26题，看不懂，那个Y是怎么来的。这个题是《python入门经典》上第二章的练习题。 这书的题很搞。 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2014-06-06 16:55
<hamo> nyfair: 那如果一对情侣，就什么都不能养了？
<onlylove> nyfair: 你可知道男不养猫女不养狗的来历？
<palomino|working> 可以养蛇蜥蜴蜘蛛... hamo
<onlylove> nyfair: 推广毛7z,用bz2好久了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 笨，鸽子鹦鹉金鱼
<onlylove> palomino|working: 重口味马
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 你那几样全是猫的猎物...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你那几样，你敢放出去？
<xixihaha> 有没有所有格式都能通吃的解压缩软件
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你试试你邻居啥反应？
<nyfair> onlylove: 猫是有篇古文来着，说xx抱着猫睡，半夜春梦，被猫当作老鼠吃掉了
<gfrog> hamo: 渣男对渣女就神马都可以养撒
<palomino|working> 不用试邻居 onlylove
<onlylove> nyfair: 狗也有古文
<palomino|working> 我自己就吓昏了 onlylove
<jiero> nyfair:  猫男
<jiero> nyfair: 无数和猫玩的汉子在网上视频呢
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕蓉又去蹲sogou了嘛？
<palomino|working> 猫吃东西会先舔的
<onlylove> nyfair: 说是某男人出去经商，然后他媳妇和狗办事，所以有句话叫狗日的
<nyfair> onlylove: biao zi pei gou, tian chang di jiu?
<alvin_rxg> nyfair: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *4RW`}*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<palomino|working> O_o alvin_rxg
<happyaron> gfrog: 干啥
<gfrog> happyaron: 问问
<nyfair> alvin_rxg: 不懂梗的机器人
 * jiero 喜欢 拍拍 happyaron哦
<gfrog> happyaron: 想象你那个视角是哪个楼，哈哈
<onlylove> nyfair: http://zhidao.baidu.com/link?url=qrkCZ2PosLNeO1dIyNTqkQDE5dJFisHlffVPl0vyRWXaInDTPlKshhKNK51aANVSdfpGk2W6b3X77A_GP1_L4a
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 为什么说男不养猫 女不养狗???_百度知道
<RainFlying> 猫半夜的时候难道不是去吃猫粮的？
<gshmu> 妹子，走吧 跟哥走吧
<palomino|working> 古人没有猫粮,所以...
<gshmu> 哥待不下去了
<happyaron> gfrog: 就是那楼
<happyaron> gfrog: 20层
<onlylove> palomino|working: 古人没猫粮，有耗子
<palomino|working> 竟赶让猫爷自己觅食,不咬他才怪
 * hamo 你们真是见多识广...
 * gfrog 拜各路壕
 * nyfair 拜各路菊苣
 * happyaron 拜各路壕
<RainFlying> 女不养仓鼠
<onlylove> ……
<jiero> 。。。
<onlylove> 仓鼠……
<palomino|working> ....
<jiero> RainFlying: 。胡说
<palomino|working> why仓鼠
<onlylove> RainFlying: 这几天玩游戏，刚出了个仓鼠的梗……
<jiero> onlylove: 仓鼠吃了你的攻略？
<palomino|working> 把死去的仓鼠埋在地里,结果长出了向日葵?
<jiero> happyaron: 壕 挥金如土 给我们些土吧
<happyaron> jiero: 我自己就剩下土了，连土都不给我留了？！
<jiero> palomino|working: 。。。必须是刚偷吃了向日葵的。
<onlylove> jiero: 我！今！天！仓！鼠！又！次！多！了！感！觉！整！个！人！都！萌！萌！哒！
<onlylove> jiero: 就这个梗
<happyaron> onlylove: 这不是 cherrot 么。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 毛
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。很像 cherrot
<happyaron> cherrot: 萌萌哒童鞋，有人抢你台词
<jiero> cherrot: 萌萌同学
<cherrot> happyaron: 你们不玩游戏不知道这个梗
<happyaron> ...
<onlylove> happyaron: 你们不玩游戏，不知道萌萌哒的来历
<jiero> happyaron: 你不如 cherrot 萌，虽然不猥琐了，但是太爱笑，变可爱风了
 * cherrot 我！今！天！没！吃！药！感！觉！整！个！人！都！萌！萌！哒！
<RainFlying> jiero: 北大女生与仓鼠的孽缘
<onlylove> cherrot: 擦，赶紧吃药！
<nyfair> 药不能停
<cherrot> onlylove: 周末了好开心
 * hamo 求萌萌哒的来历
<jiero> hamo: 萌萌
<onlylove> cherrot: sles，zypper怎么安装软件不用确认，yum是用 yum -y zypper貌似没有？
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<nyfair> 剑3
<cherrot> onlylove: 我哪知道
<happyaron> 求萌萌哒来历
<onlylove> hamo: 忘了多久之前的事情了，我玩这游戏4年多了……
<adam8157> hamo: 来, 我这会儿没来, 给我summary一下你们在聊什么
<hamo> adam8157: 我！今！天！没！吃！药！感！觉！整！个！人！都！萌！萌！哒！
<hamo> adam8157: 就这个
<huntxu> adam8157: 试过gmail收不到列表邮件么
<onlylove> hamo: happyaron 如果说仓鼠这个，就今年的事情
<yh`> gmail.com都打不开了
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Gmail (@ google.com *FROM* gmail.com)
<jiero> hamo:  你!?今??天??没??吃??药??
 * jiero 觉得 hamo 也可以饰演仓鼠
<hamo> jiero: 一直都没吃那
<onlylove> hamo: happyaron 当时为了转义注意力或者是别的，游戏说要推出VIP系统，然后有玩家在贴吧说，如果你们能把VIP喷没了，我表演吞仓鼠
<jiero> hamo: 。。。。。
<kebab_> 今天诺曼底登陆70周年纪念日 :D
<xixihaha> 说修改hosts就能上gmail，我没成功
<xixihaha> 现在有人能上么
<kebab_> 突然又玩玩英雄连的冲动
<onlylove> hamo: happyaron结果官方因为压力太大，真的把传说的VIP取消了
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<happyaron> onlylove: no zuo no die 啊
<happyaron> xixihaha: hosts 法已经失效
<onlylove> happyaron: 这件事本身是金山在zuo
<hamo> xixihaha: 科学上网，要做多手准备啊
<nyfair> xixihaha: gmail不是解封了么
<happyaron> nyfair: 霓虹国解封，不代表我镇解封
<huntxu> adam8157: hamo 一个thread丢了3封邮件啊
<huntxu> 总共不到20封
<huntxu> 靠
<happyaron> nyfair: 不在天朝的子民，体会不到我们的幸福。
<happyaron> lol
<nyfair> xixihaha: 我手机昨天开始就收到gmail邮件了
<happyaron> 看来黑牛牛之后把我给 /ignore 了
<nyfair> happyaron: 你才是霓虹国人
<happyaron> ...
<RainFlying> 谁在泥轰来着？
<happyaron> nyfair: 以为被 /ignore 以后就可以乱说了。
<nyfair> l5e?
<adam8157> huntxu: 我没丢过... 你是不是搞错了什么东西 例如mail follow up
<happyaron> 比如金主席，怎么黑他他都不出声
<happyaron> lol
<huntxu> adam8157: 没有啊，是根本gmail服务器收不到
<xrosnight> gmail 不能用了吗？？？
<huntxu> adam8157: mail follow up设置在哪？
<eggsmiao> 改hosts对gmail貌似没用，我手机依旧收不到邮件
<adam8157> huntxu: set followup_to=no
<adam8157> huntxu: 我曾经因为这个丢信
<huntxu> adam8157: 不是本地客户端。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 网页都没看到邮件
<yh`> http://gmail.cn/ 这是啥东东？谁能告诉我。
<^k^> yh`: ⇪ Gmail社区
<xrosnight> gmail 可以用的额。手机客户端。用的是直接的 thunderbird
<adam8157> huntxu: 如果是你没订阅的list, 又把你给排除了followup的话
<adam8157> huntxu: 别的丢信情况还没遇到过
<xrosnight> google group 登不上了觉得
<nyfair> 又到信用卡还款日了，没钱啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 00/16-16/16，丢了00、03、16三封。。。
<xrosnight> fcuk
<huntxu> adam8157: 这可能是对方的服务器有问题？
<huntxu> adam8157: all mails里根本就看不到
<xixihaha> 我已经若干天上不去了gmail
<Zesty_> 找个能Ping通的GCC的IP，加到GoAgent里
<Zesty_> 这样就能解决了
<Zesty_> GGC*
<Zesty_> Google Global Cache
<xixihaha> 能直接给个ip不
<xrosnight> goagent 还能用吗？
<onlylove> nyfair: l5e怎么了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu home目录被另一个系统给修改了，怎么改回来？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460546 具体说明： ubuntu 家目录有一个默认配置，但是我的/home是单独分区的，我安装了deepin和ubuntu，这两个系统的用户名一样，且/home也分到同一分区，结果deepin把我以前ubuntu家目录的配
<^k^>  ─> 置给修改了，任务栏图标都变了，怎么改回来啊？ 在ubuntu里面修改主题啥的都不行。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xforce_zuoxiang — 2014-0 …
<xixihaha> goagent上别的网站能用
<Zesty_> 那好吧我来给个IP
<Zesty_> 我记得有个网站
<Zesty_> 稍等一下啊
<Zesty_> http://www.kookle.co.nr/
<xixihaha> 辛苦了
<^k^> ⇪ ti: IP Addresses of Google Global Cache
<Zesty_> 这个是之前在GoAgent的Issue里看到的
<onlylove> cherrot: 早知道今天下午雨iu停了，我就不带伞了
<cherrot> onlylove: 我向来不带~
<cherrot> onlylove: 要是晚上还不停 就待到9点半打车回家
<onlylove> cherrot: 你tm忘了721了
<cherrot> onlylove: 啥？
<onlylove> cherrot: 难道那时候你不在北京？12年7月21号
<onlylove> cherrot: 那雨大到不知道说啥好
<yh`> 游泳回家
<cherrot> onlylove: 哦对  睡公司呗
<onlylove> yh`: 还游泳回家，你住的地方不变鱼缸就不错了
<yh`> onlylove: 还行，就是变成孤岛了
<chongwish> onlylove: 宿舍和公司都是鱼缸,然后很开心自己是一条鱼,是一条不会游泳的四脚鱼.......
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • tcpdump问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460547 刚装的ubuntu13.10系统，有两个问题： 1.使用命令ifconfig eth0 10.10.186.39设置ip地址后，重启命令/etc/init.d/networking restart 无法执行 2.使用tcpdump工具，不论输什么命令，只打印出 tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protoco
<^k^>  ─> l decode listening on eth0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 65535 bytes 请问各位大神，什么原因？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yigerliulang — 2014-06 …
<xixihaha> quit
<yh`> 都下班了，是吧。。。
 * adam8157 明天去游泳
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<yunfan> adam8157: 你游泳是自己学会的还是怎么
<adam8157> yunfan: 自己学会的
<yunfan> adam8157: 几岁 哪里
<adam8157> yunfan: 19岁 大学
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋没教会我
<yunfan> adam8157: 我这个年龄还能学不
<onlylove> yunfan: 能
<yunfan> 楼下有吹口琴的小盆友
<onlylove> yunfan: 你还小
<adam8157> yunfan: 你这个体重用不着学
<yunfan> onlylove: 你别忽悠我
<yunfan> adam8157: 但是下去还是沉啊
<yunfan> 我小时候鼻子碰到水就又烧灼感
<onlylove> yunfan: 意思是反正漂不起来
<yunfan> 最近这几年没了
<yunfan> 所以我想着是学游泳的好机会 就是不知道该怎么去学 游泳馆可有人教成年人游泳的？
<onlylove> yunfan: 你去你当地游泳馆问下呗
<chongwish> yunfan: 先买个游泳圈先.
<adam8157> http://jandan.net/2014/06/06/buy-character-name.html
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 花2万美元让乔治·R.R.马丁写死你
<nyfair> 金主席的游戏还不出来...
<yunfan> 主席做游戏了？
<onlylove> nyfair: 啥游戏？
<yunfan> 大概是女仆之类的
<yunfan> tmd 我一吹口琴 楼下的小盆友就瘪壳了
<nyfair> glorious leader
<nyfair> yunfan: 你口活跟二丁目的takuya桑比起来何如
<yunfan> nyfair: 还行 大学迎新晚会我还上去献丑过
<yunfan> 可惜当时没有苦练颤音 要不然肯定当场就被识货的女的带走了
<tracyone> 啊～～～～～google play登录不了，google map用不了~~~~google用不了~~烦
<yunfan> 一个月花30 买个vps 这些烦恼就解决了
<tracyone> vps和vpn有啥区别
<tracyone> 为啥要买虚拟机主机而不是虚拟网络/
<tracyone> 买的vpn在最近的特殊时期是不是也会被封啊?
<onlylove> yunfan: 你怎么能随便欺负楼下小盆友！
<onlylove> yunfan: 小盆友自卑了怎么办，跳楼怎么办
<yunfan> 因为vps还可以做别的
<yunfan> vps可以做vpn vpn不能做vps vps是vpn的超集
<tracyone> o
<yunfan> onlylove: 跳楼就算告到官府去 也不会说我虐待动物啊
<palomino|working> vps上你还能架shadowsocks
<onlylove> yunfan: 你不怕小朋友拉着P蜀黍的手指着你说，就是这个人！
<gfrog> adam8157: 空调停的真准时
<adam8157> gfrog: 提醒我下班
<onlylove> 哦这，下班了……居然有太阳，还以为会下雨嘞
<onlylove> 下班
<onlylove> 周末啦
<hamo> gfrog: ping
<hamo> gfrog: 打印机出东西没？
<gfrog> hamo: 有动静
 * yh` 
<gfrog> hamo: 不知道是不是你打的
<hamo> gfrog: 我去看看
<nyfair> yunfan: 没事，失去了一次，如今你就有两个女朋友了
<yunfan> nyfair: 是10个 假如练过瑜伽 那就再翻倍
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 编译gcc-4.7.2出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460550 尝试制作lfs,在第一遍编译gcc时出错 ../../../gcc-4.7.2/libgcc/libgcc2.c: In function '__multi3': ../../../gcc-4.7.2/libgcc/libgcc2.c:559:1: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault Please submit a full bug report, with preprocessed source if appropriate. See <http://gc
<nyfair> 五毛滚粗，从美国跑出去的是背叛者，中国跑出去的是人权斗士
<^k^>  ─> c.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions. make[2]: *** [_muldi3.o] Error 1 make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs.... ../../../gcc-4.7.2/libgcc/libgcc2.c: In function '__cm …
<xrosnight> 我要跑出去
<nyfair> 当年g婊滚出中国时貌似还有人跑去献花？
<yunfan> 把我开除出国吧
<nyfair> 棱镜门一周年了啊
<yunfan> 最好是街道大妈上门做工作 软磨硬泡终于把我逼出国了 最后还派了两名公安干警把我押上飞机
<yunfan> 收我两毛钱高温作业费
<xrosnight> 我擦 yunfan 现在在美帝哪？
<yunfan> xrosnight: 嗯 你们晚上的时候我就在美帝
 * yunfan 只可惜早上醒过来又得回来一次
 * yunfan 幸好我机智的中午又跑回去一趟
<xrosnight> 原来肉体没有翻身
<xrosnight> 到底肉体有没有呢
<yunfan> xrosnight: 坐牢要有理想嘛
<yunfan> 不是 是做人要有理想
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 各位帮忙推荐linux下的无线网卡（台式机用） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460551 ＴＰ－link有什么型号的ＵＳＢ无线网卡可以支持debian7? 统计信息: 发表于 由 国货精品 — 2014-06-06 19:18
<jiero> cherrot 恭喜
<jiero> cherrot 我就买 索尼的 NEX-5吧。
<gebjgd> 这里有cmake + python高手么
<TT-X> 有人在吗
<^k^> TT-X:点点点.  20:00
<TT-X> ？
<TT-X> 有鸟人吗
<TT-X> 有神人你妈
<TT-X> 能看懂中文的，请回复
<mk3548208> ..............
<jiero> TT-X:  滚去看介绍去，无聊不，没个目的，直接问啊。
<Krishnamurti> 哪位知道怎么卸载CrossOver explore啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> 真有米，竟然买这么贵的，我还只是用 wine
<Krishnamurti> 装了个CrossOver又用它装了个crossover explore，竟然卸不掉啊
<jiero> Krishnamurti: 找 crossover 客服去
<Krishnamurti> CyrusYzGTt: 哪有，不太喜欢用wine，在试这个
<TT-X> 卸不掉，用锤子手机敲碎它
<Krishnamurti> TT-X: 老兄正经的支个招吧
<jiero> Krishnamurti: 自己实验，你要让别人替你实验么？
<CyrusYzGTt> Krishnamurti§ 哦， 那就直接 rm -rf .crossover
<Krishnamurti> jiero: 其实我的电脑就是我的小白鼠，现在是rtfm半天搞不出来了
<jiero> Krishnamurti: 不懂
<jiero> 如果不做，就一定没有机会了。
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • M$的槍手嘍羅們，趕緊來為你們的主子辯護哦！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460552 我知道這個論壇上潛伏著不少微軟的五毛，靠打槍為生的，我每次批評微軟，總是有那麼多微軟的嘍羅跳出來反駁，為他們的主子辯護。來吧！ 中國批Windows 8 危害國家安全 台灣醒報 – 2
<^k^>  ─> 014年6月6日 下午6:58 【台灣醒報記者莊瑞萌綜合報導】微軟遭到砲轟！中國中央電視台日前在節目中抨擊微軟的最新作業系統Windows …
<kebab_> 此文忧郁得蛋疼
<abineQ> cherrot: momo
<abineQ> imtxc: 捏捏
<abineQ> gebjgd: 上班几天了,
<abineQ> gebjgd: 感觉如何啊
<abineQ> gebjgd: 习惯么
<kebab_> 今天收到一个Asus T100TA的广告，大概人民币2800, 这个平板值得这个价格么？
<kebab_> http://www.asus.com/in-search-of-incredible/us-en/asus-transformer-book-t100/
<^k^> kebab_: ⇪ ASUS Transformer Book T100 Convertible Notebook Tablet, Specs & More
<kebab_> 就是这个东西
<jusss> hoxily: 你们现在多少度
<jusss> 我们这每天38度 都热死了
<onlylove> jusss: 今天下雨了，然后觉得略凉
<hoxily> 室内25度多
<hoxily> 室外更热一些，
<hoxily> jusss: 由于没有气温计，所以不知道室外温度。
 * hoxily 怎么掉了？
<October21> jusss: 现在在哪里啊？
<jusss> October21: 石家庄
<jusss> 网速渣 cmcc-edu
<October21> 我还在蹭网
<hoxily> jusss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7601691/
<jusss> hoxily: 都没收到。。。
<jusss> hoxily: 你用xchat? |
<hoxily> jusss: weechat-0.4.3
<jusss> hoxily: 换quassel吧 quassel和irssi一样的风格 [time]<a>b:
<macint0sh> ^k^:
<jusss> StarBrilliant: 小伙，你明天高考吗
<StarBrilliant> jusss: 明年
<^k^> macint0sh,
<StarBrilliant> October21: 我也在蹭网
<jusss> StarBrilliant: 哦，羡慕呀
<StarBrilliant> jusss: 你要高考么？
<foob> jusss: 在石家庄干啥呢
<jusss> StarBrilliant: 好几年前就考完了
<jusss> foob: 拿毕业证
<foob> 那个学校的？
<macint0sh> 石家庄哪里？
<jusss> foob: 邮专
<foob> 北京南边
<foob> 哦
<StarBrilliant> 哦
<foob> jusss: 你在石家庄上的学啊
<jusss> macint0sh: 石家庄裕华
<jusss> foob: 嗯
<foob> jusss: 石家庄的学校怎么样？
<hoxily> jusss: http://imagebin.org/312943
<October21> StarBrilliant: 刚工作，还没办宽带
<jusss> foob: 不好
<macint0sh> jusss: 不远的 我在谈固
<foob> macint0sh: 也是石家庄的
<jusss> macint0sh: 。。。
<hoxily> jusss: vbox-archlinux-ssh-tmux--weechat-notify-windows7-putty
<StarBrilliant> October21: 我不打算办
<StarBrilliant> 邻居网速大快
<hoxily> jusss: 蛋疼不？
<macint0sh> foob: 老乡 好多
<StarBrilliant> 自己办的都没有这么快
<foob> 呵呵
<jusss> hoxily: 嗯，在win下不玩虚拟机了太卡，反正双系统
<October21> StarBrilliant: 我现在的问题是我同学也在用这个蹭网
<jusss> macint0sh: 你毕业几年了？
<StarBrilliant> 有问题么？
<October21> StarBrilliant: 我倒是比较保守，只网页，他们就……
<macint0sh> jusss: 5年了
<October21> StarBrilliant: 弄得我感觉很不好，做人要厚道啊
<foob> macint0sh: 那你和我差不多大
<macint0sh> foob: 85
<foob> 82
<StarBrilliant> October21: 限速
<jusss> macint0sh: 现在从事什么行业？我也打算转it,但我不是计算机系的
<StarBrilliant> 我家里也是这样
<macint0sh> jusss: 我也不是计算机 也不搞it
<StarBrilliant> 我父母也想蹭
<StarBrilliant> 上arpspoof再一个wondershape
<jusss> foob: 你也在石家庄？
<StarBrilliant> 上arpspoof，你iptable，再一个wondershape
<StarBrilliant> 上arpspoof，你iptables，再一个wondershape
<foob> jusss: 我是石家庄的，但不是市里的
<jusss> StarBrilliant: 已经没iptables了。。。
<macint0sh> jusss: 电
<StarBrilliant> 没iptables？
<jusss> StarBrilliant: 没了
<October21> StarBrilliant: 具体怎么操作呢？有教程吗？
<jusss> StarBrilliant: 从3.10还是多少忘了
<jusss> October21: 你明白arpspoof就明白怎么做了
<October21> 嗯
<jusss> October21: 网上一堆教程
<StarBrilliant> http://nsd.dyndns.org/shapedsl/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Howto shape DSL traffic with linux
<October21> arp干扰一下
<October21> 听说大数字针对了这一招
<jusss> October21: 什么大数字？
<October21> 360
<StarBrilliant> 360
<hoxily> jusss: 360
<StarBrilliant> October21: 如果开机就ARP干扰
<jusss> 好吧，我无知了
<StarBrilliant> 360也没法
<macint0sh> 你们还在用360？
<jusss> StarBrilliant: 我都是直接欺骗路由不搞别的机器，360也没法
<StarBrilliant> macint0sh: 如果别人用360
<StarBrilliant> jusss: 也可以
<macint0sh> StarBrilliant: 噢噢
<jusss> StarBrilliant: 如果路由静态绑定mac就没法饿了
<StarBrilliant> jusss: 对
<jusss> 我家的路由就静态绑定了，每次dhcp感觉太累，找自己还得查
<StarBrilliant> 你说的是静态绑定IP吧
<StarBrilliant> 我说的是静态绑定mac
<jusss> 嗯
<macint0sh> 你们这是？
<jusss> 我表达错误
<StarBrilliant> macint0sh: 对室友的网络限速
<StarBrilliant> 静态绑定IP没有问题啊
<macint0sh> StarBrilliant: 高端了
<jusss> StarBrilliant: 你英语考试都是多少分
<jusss> 我每次都是数学语文不及格
<jusss> 英语偶尔及格
<jusss> 学习差，真没办法
<StarBrilliant> jusss: 我英语考试一般是班级第一/二
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 安装了ubuntu后无法启动win7 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460553 昨晚我在win7下压缩f盘并按照网上教程用EasyBCD 2.2安装了ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64，装完后在选择界面选win7启动又弹回原来选择启动的地方，选了很多次都不行。只能选进入ubuntu系统，，，，新手安装，弄了一天都
<^k^>  ─> 不成，求大神们指导 统计信息: 发表于 由 yueyxk — 2014-06-06 21:46
<October21> StarBrilliant: 你的dsniff是什么版本？
<jusss> StarBrilliant: 真羡慕！
<StarBrilliant> 2.4
<October21> 官网怎么2.3？
<October21> 我看来下debain的是2.4b1
<foob> hel?
<StarBrilliant> leh
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • vmware识别不了无线网卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460554 我在笔记本上win7系统下装了vmware10，选择的linux系统，在启动奶瓶和mini的时候都无法识别无线网卡，我的无线网卡是tl-wn821n v3的，求大神指点，我该怎么做才能识别无线网卡。谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> 劉★~★俊 — 2014-06-06 22:15
<foob> def f(a, L=[]):
<foob> def f1(a=0):
<foob> 两种默认值有什么不同？
<yunfan> 明天高考
<kebab_> 高考 o.O
<kebab_> 想起高中的高考誓师大会 XD
<StarBrilliant> foob: 没有不同
<StarBrilliant> 但是列表只创建一个实例
<StarBrilliant> 整数传值，列表传址
<foob> StarBrilliant: 列表只创建一个实例，变量是每次调用都创建实例吗？
<foob> StarBrilliant: 明白了
<foob> 字符串呢？
<foob> 也是传值的吧
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 安装了ubuntu后无法启动win7 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460555 昨晚我在win7下压缩f盘并按照网上教程用EasyBCD 2.2安装了ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64，装完后在选择界面选win7启动又弹回原来选择启动的地方，选了很多次都不行。只能选进入ubuntu系统，，，，新手安装，弄了一天
<^k^>  ─> 都不成，求大神们指导 统计信息: 发表于 由 yueyxk — 2014-06-06 22:31
<foob> 错了，字符串不可修改
<foob> 也应该是值址的，但不可修改所以也就没有List的效果了
<foob> 应该是这样吧
<kebab_> foob: python?
<StarBrilliant> foob: 什么意思？
<StarBrilliant> 对
<StarBrilliant> def f(l=[]):
<foob> StarBrilliant: 字符串是传值还是传址？
<StarBrilliant> def f(l=[]):
<StarBrilliant>     l.append('1')
<foob> kebab_: 嗯，刚开始学
<StarBrilliant>     return len(l)
<kebab_> foob: 你是说a 的默认值有什么不同么
<StarBrilliant> 你试试
<StarBrilliant> def f(l=[]):
<StarBrilliant>     l.append(len(l))
<StarBrilliant>     return len(l)
<foob> StarBrilliant: 就是试过了才有点不明白
<foob> List会有叠加效果，其它没有
<StarBrilliant> def f(l=''):
<StarBrilliant>     l += str(len(l))
<StarBrilliant>     return len(l)
<lemon> hi all
<kebab_> lemon: yo
<^k^> lemon:点点点.  23:06
<kebab_> foob: 字符串传递地址
<foob> kebab_: 明白了
<foob> StarBrilliant: 用字符串没有L
<foob> 的效果
<foob> 字符串是不可修改的。才想起这句话来
<blankland> 有没有用libgdx的
<freeflying> imtxc: 我的中信国航世界卡到手了
<onlylove> freeflying: 信用卡壕
<jiero> 早晨好，我又睡少了。
<gebjgd> jiero, 撸管
<jiero> gebjgd:  。不想
<jiero> gebjgd: 我靠，喜欢了女孩子就很少有性冲动了！！！
<jiero> gebjgd:  你们是怎么一种动物啊
<jiero> 还是我。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 你蛋疼？
<jiero> gebjgd:  不疼
<jiero> gebjgd 只有脑在运作
<jiero> 算了。不问这些了。
<jiero> gebjgd:  情商低和不看小说不看电视不看电影有直接关联么？
<gebjgd> jiero, 不知道
<jiero> 噢。好啦。我喝点牛奶去。。。
<jiero> 哈哈，德国牛奶噢。
<gebjgd> jiero, 哪来的
<gebjgd> jiero, 换kde
<knownbad> K?   谁吸毒了？
 * jiero 的情商。就是感情控制力么。要是想要维持自己的话，会很高，但是想要接触，可能会变普通偏下水平。。。
#ubuntu-cn 2014-06-07
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • ubuntu 14.04内存识别少了1Gb http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460566 13.10的时候显示7.7Gb，为啥14.04变成6.8了？如图 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2014-06-07 8:03
<jiero> knownbad:  对方希望我忽视她。这属于？
<jiero> 累了吧。
 * jiero 太蠢驴嗯
<knownbad> 早跟你说了。
<knownbad> 你逼她撕破脸。
<jiero> knownbad:  好象是第三次了。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 这么说。
<jiero> 不过第一次用祈使句
<jiero> knownbad:  如果我能安心我就没事了。不过最近我变得很自私了。
<jiero> knownbad: 。发现我还是没死心。好欺负人。自己都觉得好笑呢。怎么估计都不会有什么后续。。。
<knownbad> 我自己的经验就是我以为没机会放下后却陪着陪着上了床。   所以我也不认为完全没机会但你这么逼人就一定没机会。
<knownbad> 但重点是你有闲功夫，不然还是先忙自己的事。
<knownbad> 她绝对不是你生命里的唯一个也不是最后一个。
<macint0sh> ^k^: ...
<^k^> macint0sh, 休息一下..  08:47
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win7与linux双系统及主分区问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460567 win7下面已经分了3个主分区，还能不能安装双系统？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 anyemeiying — 2014-06-07 8:51
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 求助：thinkpad trackpoint驱动 在ubuntu 14.04中怎样解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460568 求助：thinkpad trackpoint驱动 在ubuntu 14.04中怎样解决？我的本型号为 L430 统计信息: 发表于 由 rodan — 2014-06-07 9:48
<xrosnight> intel i520m 集成显卡驱动linux 用不用安装？核显的？
<jiero> xrosnight:  问 intel去
<xrosnight> 你们有没有装过？
<knownbad> 应该内建就可以用了。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 10.04昨天内核升级以后，进入桌面就死机。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460569 10.04昨天内核升级以后，今天开机，进入桌面，点击任意一个程序后就死机，死机以后鼠标可以动，还出过两次输入登陆密码，回车以后就死机的情况，桌面都没能进去。 刚才重现装了系统
<^k^>  ─> （home是单独分区，没有格式化），还是10.04，装好以后一切正常，升级以后重启，又是同样的情况。 我在想，怎么把sudo lshw查看 …
<Krishnamurti> 装wine时提示我You will need　to install development packages of Xlib/Xfree86 at the very least.怎么办
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 联想笔记本使用ubuntu kylin系统无法调节量亮度，急，新手求指导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460570 刚从WIN 7 转到ubuntu kylin，不是双系统哦。现在使用感知还蛮不错，就是一直无法调节屏幕亮度，包括用系统设置里拉亮度条也没发现，FN调节也有类似windos下调节亮
<^k^>  ─> 度条出来，可屏幕亮度也没变，急啊，看的眼睛疼，太亮了 统计信息: 发表于 由 lintao6949 — 2014-06-07 10:15
<Krishnamurti> 解决了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 升级到14.04的苦恼 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460571 台式机，AMD cpu7755，独显A卡，曾经使用mint 13,15,ubuntu12.04,最近安装了 ubuntu14.04,发现问题不少。 1.安装“语言支持”后，无法输出中文，右上角只有白色的“zh/en”图标,没有兰色的“拼”字图标。 ibus-setup,发现中文拼
<^k^>  ─> 音安装都正常，但就是无法输出中文 2.数字小键盘，无法自动打开。 3.今天提示软件升级，但升级后原来的1920X1080分辨率，变成12 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教 sda5 这种表示方法叫什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460572 叫分区号？设备号？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe — 2014-06-07 10:57
<linyu> 请问一下 如何判断用宏当前编译器到底是32位还是64位？
<linyu> 我需要使用条件编译
<jiero> 有钱能使磨推鬼呢。。。
 * jiero 现在非常扯谈的不像样
<jiero> happyaron:  蓉蓉蓉蓉，我想被打晕一个月。
 * jiero 刚才抛出很可怕的年头
<macint0sh> .
<jiero> macint0sh:  周六你就来看热闹
 * jiero 没有零食吃了
<macint0sh> jiero: 观望
<macint0sh> jiero: 是不是懒得买？
<jiero> macint0sh: 是自己已经失去了想法。
<jiero> macint0sh: 我回去了。
<macint0sh> 热傻了？
<macint0sh> jiero: 回去？
<macint0sh> ^k^: 你怎么安装不上？
<^k^> 新 个人配置文件存放点 • [highwind] --- Debian testing安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460574 http://linuxpanda.wordpress.com/2014/03 ... -pictures/ deb http://mirrors.liquidweb.com/debian/ testing main non-free contrib deb-src http://mirrors.liquidweb.com/debian/ testing main non-free contrib deb http://security.debian.org/ testing/updates main con
<^k^>  ─> trib non-free deb-src &lt
<^k^> macint0sh, .. 休息一下 ..  12:33
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 踩人为已 : 剧场里演出正在进行,玛丽站起来,顺着两排间的空档儿挤出去,走进休息室。10分钟后,当她回来时,她低下头,向坐在这排的第一个观众说:喂,我刚才是不是踩着您的脚了? 是的,没关系,现在已经不疼了。 不,我不是这个意思。我只是想证实一下我是否坐在这排
<^k^>  ─> 。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎样查看声卡是那种接口？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460575 怎样查看声卡是那种接口？ Quote: ISA PCI SPI USB PCMCIA 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2014-06-07 14:10
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 关于手提电脑东芝L40安装双系统故障 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460576 我把手提的光驱换成硬盘，把ubuntu 安装在第二个硬盘上，发现启动不到，经测试是grub 读不到我的第二个硬盘导致的，求大神！！ grub find 只有一个hd0,0 读取不到第二个硬盘 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> freedom42 — 2014-06-07 15:13
<Krishnamurti> 大家可有兴趣参加deepin项目？
 * NoIE 有兴趣、没能力。
<Krishnamurti> NoIE: 开源不就是强调分享和共同学习吗
<NoIE> 惭愧。。。
<NoIE> 需要美工吗？我学过一年的画。
<NoIE> PS：我学过四年的计算机，但是实在拿不出手。
<Krishnamurti> NoIE: 我感觉你的背景知识很好啊
<NoIE> Krishnamurti: 什么是背景知识？
<NoIE> 名詞解釋: 背景知識一詞的使用，主要是指我們要了解一個理論或學說時，所需要的先備知識；或是指我們在理解一個理論或學說時，其實已經不自覺地將此理論或 ...
<NoIE> 原来如此。
<Krishnamurti> NoIE: 有兴趣的话可以去看看
<NoIE> 好的。
<onlylove> 125.39.136.16
<^k^> onlylove, 125.39.136.16 天津市 联通
<jiero> onlylove: 我想正常吃饭，想正常睡觉
<onlylove> jiero: 那就正常吃啊
<NoIE> 87.110.143.111
<^k^> NoIE, 87.110.143.111 拉脱维亚
<onlylove> 222.186.49.21
<^k^> onlylove, 222.186.49.21 江苏省镇江市 电信IDC机房
<jiero> onlylove: 做不到。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 那就别想正常
<NoIE> jiero: 为什么？
<jiero> NoIE: 过度亢奋
<jiero> 紧张算？
<NoIE> jiero: 买乐透中奖了？
<onlylove> NoIE: 嘘……小声点
<onlylove> NoIE: 真相
<onlylove> NoIE: 虽然只是末奖
<jiero> onlylove:  我以前是多么希望自己能睡越少越好，现在即便单纯睡得少不难受。。。
<jiero> 6小时睡眠我要保证啊
<jiero> onlylove: 单反又贵了，美元又跌了。
<jiero> onlylove: 我要去美国散心。。。
 * jiero joking
<NoIE> 软件更新器里面有一个 “Data files for Marble”是什么呀？Marble 是什么呀？
<jiero> NoIE:  kde的地球仪？
<jiero> NoIE:  http://marble.kde.org/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Marble - find your way and explore the world
<jiero> onlylove:  我想不忽悠人
<jiero> onlylove: 我不想忽悠人。。。
<NoIE> jiero: 谢谢了，但是这个软件我并没有安装。。。
<jiero> NoIE:  别的软件也可能用啊
<NoIE> jiero: 我删除 marble，结果 krita 也被删了。。。这两者之间有什么关系吗？
<jiero> NoIE: 你问他们去啊。
<Freebuilder> 存放大文件的分區，mkfs.ext4 加何參數？
<gshmu> 将簇大小改大些 参数自己找
<onlylove> NoIE: 这俩应该是一个虚包里面的
<NoIE> onlylove: 谢谢。
<onlylove> NoIE: 你卸载了一个，虚包里面其他的都跟着没了
<onlylove> NoIE: 你可以用aptitude why marble krita看看
<onlylove> NoIE: 或者看看krita是哪个包里面的
<NoIE> onlylove: aptitude 要站用 10 空间，还是算了吧。
<onlylove> NoIE: 你没理由没装aptitude啊……
<NoIE> onlylove: 嘿嘿。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Win XP 和 Ubuntu14.10 雙系統無發連線問題 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460577 如題 至終端機看 可以抓到網卡 eth0 可是使用PPPOE指令下去時 它說這裝置有問題 請各位高手幫忙 謝謝 统计信息: 发表于 由 a32337498 — 2014-06-07 16:23
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 现在老外喜欢用什么聊天软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460578 功能上至少支持群聊，因为在研究国外的php产品，所以技术性的东西在论坛里发很慢，所以想找一个老外用得最多的能群聊的IM，如果能截图+发文件什么的最好是有原生linux版就好了 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 langziyang — 2014-06-07 16:33
<macint0sh> .
<macint0sh> ^k^: help
<jiero> onlylove:  我刚刚发现我竟然符合多数双子座的人特质，特别缠人。。
<onlylove> jiero: 双子还缠人，别闹
<jiero> onlylove: 现实中，我从来没见过同星座的人。
<jiero> onlylove: 不信你搜搜。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 噢。是纠缠喜欢的人。
<NoIE> 问个小问题：ip2700 打印机，只装一个墨盒，黄灯闪烁。
<onlylove> jiero: 敢和我蟹座PK缠人的，还真没见过
<NoIE> 黄灯闪烁是只装一个墨盒的原因吗？
<NoIE> 买打印机的时候送了两个墨盒，彩色的我舍不得用，我想只装黑白的。
<onlylove> jiero: 还有，别拿星座那点事说事，双鱼集12星座特性于一身
<onlylove> NoIE: 你可以设置黑白打印，不会用彩色墨盒，墨盒长时间不用，喷嘴会堵
<onlylove> NoIE: 所以你让它清洁去吧……
<NoIE> onlylove: 所以我不想拆墨盒的包装。
<onlylove> NoIE: 你家打印机没说明书么，你来着问
<NoIE> onlylove: 没。。。
<onlylove> NoIE: 二手？
<NoIE> onlylove: 新的。
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。我只是发现我竟然符合了那些。。。我现在能调查的英文中文论文结论我看了好多了。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 好吧，我是疯子了
<onlylove> NoIE: 滚，谁家新打印机没手册
<jiero> onlylove: 既然一天多了3个小时，就用上
<NoIE> onlylove: 佳能 ip2700，不但没手册，还没有 USB 数据线。
<onlylove> NoIE: 你找佳能要手册
<jiero> NoIE:  。。。我觉得你太逗了，从知道你开始。。。我真不明白你是。。。
<onlylove> NoIE: 数据线可能不是标配，手册一定是有的
<jiero> NoIE: 是二手的？
<NoIE> jiero: 新的。
<jiero> NoIE: 你搞错了，你买的是二手的返修的
<NoIE> T_T
<jiero> NoIE:  肯定是工厂重包装货，所以没有配件
<jiero> onlylove: 把 kindle 送给妹子，她不会用。
<jiero> onlylove:  我突然觉得自己也够傻的。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • UEFI Win7/8/Ubuntu 硬盘安装Ubuntu14.04基础教程（图文） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460579 作者：TeliuTe　来源：基础教程网 　UEFI 可以识别FAT32分区中的efi文件，一般用GPT硬盘分区表，系统第一个分区格式化为 FAT32 efi 分区，存放系统引导项，操作中注意细心，下面来看一
<NoIE> onlylove: 打印成功了，设置成黑白模式就无法打印。
<alpha080> jiero: 你送给我多好啊。。
<jiero> alpha080: 。。。
<alpha080> jiero: 这眼光
<jiero> alpha080:  。。。
<alpha080> 真不会送东西啊
<jiero> alpha080:  。。。。。。。。。。。
<jiero> alpha080: 别说了。。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 送妹子，要送ipad
<alpha080> jiero: 黑不隆冬的东西你也敢送
<alpha080> jiero: 你看，人家就是有经验
<gshmu> 我在恢复文件 如何知道分区表类型
<cherrot> gshmu, testdisk?
<gshmu> Please select the partition table type, press Enter when done.
<gshmu> cherrot: 是的
<cherrot> gshmu, 忘了这是问啥的了，有几个可选项？
<jiero> onlylove:  她喜欢看书。
<jiero> onlylove:  我没ipad。
<gshmu> 我想知道如何知道 很早的时候误删了NTFS的文件
<gshmu> [Intel  ] Intel/PC partition
<gshmu>  [EFI GPT] EFI GPT partition map (Mac i386, some x86_64...)
<gshmu>  [Humax  ] Humax partition table
<gshmu> >[Mac    ] Apple partition map
<gshmu>  [None   ] Non partitioned media
<gshmu>  [Sun    ] Sun Solaris partition
<gshmu>  [XBox   ] XBox partition
<^k^> gshmu:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<alpha080> jiero: 买了不就有了
<gshmu> 如何知道分区表类型
<alpha080> jiero: 喜欢看书又学不会用kindle的妹子，我会放弃的
<cherrot> gshmu, 默认应该是intel 回车就行
<gshmu> 好吧 能否告知如何获得
<cherrot> gshmu, PC 一般都是用的intel 除非你自己分区的时候折腾过
<cherrot> gshmu, 不知道如何获得
<jiero> alpha080: 我的是 kindle 3啊。。。
<gshmu> 我要恢复一个分区中的某些文件 下来怎么做？
<jiero> alpha080:  不是亚马逊版本的那个。
<cherrot> gshmu, 而且testdisk在真正操作磁盘时会提示你的 所以 take it easy
<alpha080> jiero: 买她喜欢的书送她，然后有空讨论讨论，接下去不用我多说了吧
<jiero> alpha080:  呃。
<cherrot> gshmu, 忘记了 ntfs分区？ 看testdisk官方主页
<alpha080> jiero: 我也用kindle3,多好用啊
<gshmu> 我想选择分区
<jiero> alpha080:  amazon买书么？
<alpha080> jiero: 还可以送漂亮的书签，
<alpha080> jiero: 随便哪里买书都行，只要是妹子感兴趣的就可以了，你这娃子真是打游戏过度了
<alpha080> 不会搜索把妹攻略么？！
<jiero> alpha080:  哈，其实，我现在早就不能说把妹了。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装ubuntu 14.04出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460580 1、在官方源下载的 ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso （1010827264字节）（964MB） 2、用 Universal-USB-Installer 制作U盘安装 3、顺利启动进入语言选择界面 4、分区一个Ext4、一个交换分区 5、选择地区 6、这时突然弹出一对话框
<jiero> alpha080: 我相信她就把我当朋友而已
<niac> 好痛苦啊，三个月还不让亲
<alpha080> jiero: 你确信你们不会太暧昧了？
<alpha080> niac: 你买的猫么？
<niac> 女人
<alpha080> niac: 太嚣张了，阉了它
<jiero> alpha080:  确信，最多也就是抱抱
<niac> 感觉要崩溃了
<jiero> alpha080: 她说的话，我都确信。。。
<jiero> alpha080: 到目前为止，没法不信。。。
<alpha080> niac: 所以说最近的充气娃娃质量真是不行，晾三个月都不能用嘛？赶紧给差评
<alpha080> jiero: 做好当备胎的心理准备吧，默哀三分钟
<jiero> niac:  。。。你有三个月好幸福。
<niac> alpha080, 我人老实，但是也不能这么玩我啊
<jiero> alpha080: 去你的，我根本不可能当备胎
<alpha080> niac: 老实孩子根本就不知道充气娃娃好不！
<jiero> alpha080:  你骗人，我都知道
<alpha080> jiero: 那真没辙，要么做好持久战准备吧
<jiero> alpha080:  到处都是广告，去看看都能找到
<niac> jiero, 我tm怎么就成备胎了啊
<alpha080> 这智商堪忧啊。。
<jiero> alpha080:  没啥，最多见面3个月，然后她就离开了
<niac> 又不能放弃，又不甘心继续
<jiero> alpha080:  什么持久战完全不可能
 * jiero 抱抱 zenNamaste  我想安稳的睡觉
<alpha080> jiero: 又不愿意死缠烂打，又不放弃，你这是要哪样？
 * jiero 失眠快1个月了
<gshmu> cherrot: 话说为什么我看到的都是 transhinfo
<jiero> alpha080: 我已经很缠人了！
<alpha080> jiero: 赶紧GG了，重开一局吧
<niac> 我是真失眠了
<jiero> alpha080:  ......
<gshmu> 谁有文件恢复 经验
<niac> 一整晚没睡
<gshmu> 我恢复的全是   transhinfo格式
<alpha080> jiero: 那就不缠一段时间，姑娘不理你的话就赶紧撤，真的
<niac> 今天去找她，吃完饭她就跑了
<jiero> alpha080:  她绝对不会理我。。。
<alpha080> niac: 放弃吧，不带这样的妹子
<niac> jiero, 都不能让我死个痛快
<alpha080> jiero: 你也是
<gshmu> 你几个敢不敢闭嘴
<jiero> gshmu:  /ignore
 * jiero 看不到 gshmu 了
<gshmu> 信不信诅咒你误删文件，不误删的磁盘坏掉
<gshmu> 我在啊啊啊
<alpha080> 这儿本来就是灌水频道
<cherrot> gshmu, transhinfo ?
<gshmu> 是的
<gshmu> 我只前就恢复过
<niac> 为什么不能给我一张好人卡啊
<gshmu> 本来是一些歌曲
<gshmu> 恢复后都是transhinfo
<jiero> alpha080:  我，只是不待在她周围就难受呢。。。现在
<cherrot> gshmu, 不懂这是什么  不过恢复文件的目的地千万不要在要恢复的分区
 * jiero 讨厌这样的自己
<gshmu> 我忽略了transhinfo就没有想要的文件了
<cherrot> gshmu, 我没用testdisk回复过文件 帮不了你  但官方主页上应该有描述吧？  我只用来回复过分区表
<gshmu> 而且文件大小也严重不对
<niac> jiero, 每次她都可以让我痛不欲生
<gshmu> 官方教程都是有文件名的
<gshmu> 难道我刚刚搞坏了
<alpha080> 你们两个可以互相拯救了。。。
<macint0sh> //
<gshmu> 音乐播放器误删的，然后磁盘一直没动过
<cherrot> jiero, 又在这扯皮  不是你的终归不是你的  你说你瞎唠叨什么  非要撕破脸让人家再也不想看一一眼你才开心  还不如开开心心出去旅行 说不定路上还能捡到好多疗伤的好妹纸
<jiero> niac: 。。。。。
<gshmu> 从未有过写操作
<niac> alpha080, 没办法了
<niac> jiero, 我一心一意的
<gshmu> 我诅咒你们，磁盘不坏都没天理了，让你灌水
<cherrot> gshmu, 我也不清楚呢  对 恢复文件不会有写入操作  不会产生更多损害了
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。我没有一定想她是我的
<gshmu> 我意思 我从没写过磁盘
<gshmu> 所以应该是可以恢复的
<jiero> cherrot: 所以她找男友也会帮忙
<cherrot> jiero, 那你还矫情个什么劲   只是浪费时间浪费青春浪费精液而已
<jiero> cherrot: 我不知道
<niac> 不甘心做人家的玩具
<cherrot> jiero, 赶紧转移注意力  你连备胎都不是，顶多是个千斤顶
<alpha080> cherrot: 人家很春节的，你还让人LOL不？
<cherrot> gshmu, 嗯  good luck
<cherrot> gshmu, 不知道阿当有没有干过这个
<jiero> cherrot: 我什么都不是的。
<cherrot> jiero, 你就是听不进好言相劝
<gshmu> 其实就是歌曲没了不要命的
<gshmu> 但是顺便练习 学习了
<cherrot> gshmu, ntfs 真是救星。。要是ext4就只有哭的份儿了。。
<gshmu> 呵呵
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。对啊。。。因为身体太难受了，大脑只得跟上
<gshmu> ext4 肯定也可以恢复啊
<gshmu> 一般没有加密的都不严重
<tracyone> 可不可以问大家一个c程序问题，apue中有不少包括了类似<sys/time.h>的头文件，也就是sys文件夹下的，但是偶在/usr/include/sys下木有找到，这是乍回事:-D
<cherrot> gshmu, 貌似不行  这和文件系统的设计有关 我没研究过
<gshmu> cherrot: 我也不清楚
<gshmu> 不过误删了文件 不执行写操作 然后基本就可以恢复
<gshmu> 这是我的理解
 * jiero 就先放松一下吧。
<cherrot> gshmu, NTFS 是这样的
<cherrot> gshmu, ext4 应该是 inode 删除之后 原来的数据就是纯粹的二进制块了，连在哪开始在哪结束恐怕都不知道了  我瞎猜的
<gshmu> cherrot: 按理论，只要没有重写磁盘，文件序列就还在那里，ext应该也是
<jiero> cherrot:  兔子我畏缩了。。。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 出去玩儿去吧 路上能捡到好多妹纸 这年头渣男太多
<jiero> cherrot: 潍坊没多少妹子
<jiero> cherrot 北京妹子多
<jiero> cherrot:  你周围那么多学校，捡妹子多容易。。。
 * jiero 不会捡妹子，我懒得去接触。。。
<niac> 悲催的
<niac> 好气自己啊
<macint0sh> 哪里有妹子？
<jiero> macint0sh: 大千世界里
<jiero> macint0sh: 北京城
<alpha080> 天上人间
<alpha080> 天
<jiero> macint0sh: 我是悲剧，你好好活着
<macint0sh> jiero: 这 。。。
<macint0sh> 之前都没听过天上人间
<freeflying> im
<freeflying> imtxc: 到手中信国航世界卡
<freeflying> imtxc: 居然不免年费
 * jiero don't know about myself. 觉得不知道了。
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 请教怎么在阿尔卡特 ot995上安装ubuntu？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460581 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 大浪之子 — 2014-06-07 18:16
<jiero> cherrot: 我觉得我还是想当贱人。
<cherrot> jiero, 随你
<cherrot> jiero, go ahead
<jiero> cherrot: 准备让她生气。...不舍得... 算了...
<jiero> /me 真没完了。。。
<alpha080> 果然贱人就是矫情
<zenNamaste> jiero: 睡呀
<zenNamaste> jiero: 怎么了罗杰?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 还是那个啾啾
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我有理由怀疑l5e是被罗杰吓跑的
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 不知道... l5e走了多好
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 哪里好，哪里不好？
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 频道里的小白少了一个
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装完了，但进不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460582 我原是xp系统，现在在官网下了ubuntu14.04安了双系统。安装完后第一次可以进，进去后它自己进行一些基础的安装什么的，然后自动重启，接着就卡在ubuntu这个logo那 ，半天也进不了。求大神帮忙啊！多谢了！ 统
<^k^>  ─> 计信息: 发表于 由 我不懂 — 2014-06-07 18:40
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 问题是妹子也少了个……
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • Error statting file /var/run/ConsoleKit/database: 没有那个文件或目录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460586 点击网络连接wifi时报 (32) No session found for uid 1000 (Error statting file /var/run/ConsoleKit/database: 没有那个文件或目录) 是什么原因呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yuanchenzhen — 2014-06-07 19:34
<zzz_> ????
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 今天这么好德天没出去跑步啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 跑了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 慢跑十分钟然后hiit
<aquaregia0413> 我的机器一休眠就死了，有办法救么
<zenNamaste> aquaregia0413: 有呀
<freeflying> zenNamaste: hiit?
<zenNamaste> aquaregia0413: 看看是哪个驱动的问题, 然后禁用那个硬件.
<aquaregia0413> how?
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 中速跑1分钟, 冲刺20秒
<aquaregia0413> zenNamaste, 求教
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 如此循环
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 筋疲力竭为止
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 可是累死我了
<zenNamaste> aquaregia0413: 你现在死在哪里了? suspend还是resume?
<aquaregia0413> zenNamaste, 休眠之后再开机就卡在登录界面死了
<zenNamaste> aquaregia0413: ... .... .... <aquaregia0413> 我的机器一休眠就死了，有办法救么   这不叫一休眠就死, 叫休眠之后无法登陆...
<zenNamaste> aquaregia0413: 无法登陆指的是?
<zenNamaste> aquaregia0413: 你用root用户执行 dmesg > dmesg_before; echo mem > /sys/power/state; dmesg > dmesg_after  然后看看dmesg_after有没有被生成, 如果有, 贴出来给看看
<aquaregia0413> 输入密码之后就一直卡住，没有其他动作了，只能强制关机，
<zenNamaste> aquaregia0413: 能进入console嘛? 卡住了是个很抽象的描述.
<zenNamaste> aquaregia0413: 是kernel panic了嘛? 你给kernel添加panic=3这个参数, 试一下之后卡住, 会不会自动重启
<aquaregia0413> zenNamaste, 看dmesg_after好像这次没有问题
<aquaregia0413> zenNamaste, 问题的具体描述是这样的：当我合上笔记本盖时，机器会执行挂起行为，当我再打开笔记本盖时，机器从挂起状态恢复，恢复到登录窗口，当我输入完密码后，机器只显示一个壁纸，其他东西全无，然后没有反应，只有强制关机。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • lubuntu14.04安装后硬盘变为一个区。如何恢复硬盘内容？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460587 我的机器是h61主板和赛扬530t cpu的组合，4g内存，硬盘2t，分了4个区。c盘50g，装xp系统。d盘50g，装32位的lubuntu12.04系统。e盘100g,f盘1.6t。开机后出现xp和lubuntu12.04双系统选择菜
<^k^>  ─> 单。一直用着也没什么问题。昨天我头脑发热，安装了lubntu14.04系统(64位)。系统安装时检测到原有lubuntu12.04,安装文件提供3个选项 …
<zhouxiaobo> hi，大家有没有遇到过xfce工作区越用越少的情况？
<October21>  zhouxiaobo 什么意思？
<zhouxiaobo> 原来的工作区有6个，但现在不知怎么只剩3个，前些天还剩4个。。
<zhouxiaobo> 这种情况出现多次了。
<October21> 可以自己新建嘛
<October21> 这个是灵活的
<zhouxiaobo> 新建很方便，那为什么会有这种情况？
<October21> 你设置默认的个数嘛
<zhouxiaobo> 在设置里改一下不就好了？
<October21> 嗯
<zhouxiaobo> 以前遇到过这种情况吗？
<October21> 我没用xfce
<zhouxiaobo> 好吧。。
<October21> 这个重要么，能解决问题即可
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • lubuntu14.04安装后，硬盘变为1个分区。怎样恢复数据？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460588 我的机器是h61主板和赛扬530t cpu的组合，4g内存，硬盘2t，分了4个区。c盘50g，装xp系统。d盘50g，装32位的lubuntu12.04系统。e盘100g,f盘1.6t。开机后出现xp和lubuntu12.04双系统选择菜单。
<^k^>  ─> 一直用着也没什么问题。昨天我头脑发热，安装了lubntu14.04系统(64位)。系统安装时检测到原有lubuntu12.04,安装文件提供3个选项，包 …
<zhouxiaobo> ^k^, 进PE上FinalData
<zenNamaste> aquaregia0413: 刚锻炼回来
<zenNamaste> aquaregia0413: 那最可能是显卡驱动, 或者用户态的问题了
<October21> zhouxiaobo: ^k^ 是bot，定时抓取论坛新帖子
<zenNamaste> aquaregia0413: 什么distro? 什么dm? 什么wm?
<zenNamaste> aquaregia0413: 直接去看你dm的日志去吧
<zenNamaste> aquaregia0413: 不是kernel的问题的可能性大
<zhouxiaobo> October21, 了解了。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 蓉蓉, 爆身高体重
<^k^> zhouxiaobo, .. 休息一下 ..  22:06
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 178cm 72kg
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 嘛事
<happyaron> 体重是大概
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 没事.
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 随口一问
<happyaron> .
<gebjgd> 有来这里抓壮丁
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你的邮差包多少钱?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.158.svXfrv&id=16277343974&ns=1#detail  值嘛?
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ Osprey Flap jack courier17L 男款速递包单肩电脑邮差包正品注册-淘宝网 价格:390.00
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 怎么安装最新版的 chromium http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460589 gnome ubuntu 14.04 软件中心的 chromium 是 34，chrome 早就35了，怎么update都不行，请问怎么安装最新版的 chromium ? 统计信息: 发表于 由 joeroot — 2014-06-07 22:52
<jusss> onlylove: http://imagebin.org/313029
<jusss> taylor is swift!
<jusss> http://www.admin10000.com/document/4511.html
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 还在愁找不到合适的入门教材吗？《深入浅出 Swift语言》 - WEB开发者
<cherrot> 卧槽 这么快就深入浅出。。堪比雷政富啊
<gebjgd> jusss: 雷振幅
<jusss> gebjgd: ...
<jusss> cherrot: 你说taylor swift回告他们不， 深入浅出Swift
<cherrot> jusss, lol  还好英文没这个意思
<gebjgd> jusss: 我也想深入浅出
<jusss> cherrot: win下什么输入法好
<jusss> gebjgd: 深入迁出taylor swift?
<gebjgd> jusss: 当然了
<gebjgd> jusss: 对于美人必须深入浅出
<jusss> gebjgd: 你身高够吗，
<gebjgd> jusss: 和身高有毛关系
<cherrot> jusss, 随意 没差别
<jusss> gebjgd: 身高不够某些姿势不好摆呀
<gebjgd> jusss: 女上男下  什么姿势都可以
<jusss> cherrot: win有开原输入法没
<cherrot> gebjgd, 原来你喜欢这姿势
<cherrot> jusss, 貌似木有
<gebjgd> cherrot: 显然  次次都是女上位
<jusss> gebjgd: 后入最好姿势
<cherrot> 说完就被老婆拔网线了
<jusss> 对头
<gebjgd> cherrot: 一看你就是个小处男 经验不丰富
<cherrot> gebjgd, 卧槽。。。
<gebjgd> 最近天朝网络很牛逼
<gebjgd> 各种审查 封号
<jusss> cherrot: gebjgd, win下有rime输入法原来
<gebjgd> jusss: 不用win
<foob> jusss: Win下QQ输入法最好
<happyaron> 已经是搜狗的了
<happyaron> 就剩下一个写代码的
<foob> 没广告
<gebjgd> 从来没见过输入法的广告
<jusss> happyaron: rime是艘够的？
<happyaron> jusss: qq输入法
<foob> gebjgd: sougou有
 * foob foob
<foob> Vim的虚拟替换模式是做什么的
<gebjgd> foob: 从来不用sougou
<foob> gebjgd: 那你用啥？极点也很好
<foob> 极品五笔最垃圾了，个人感觉
<gebjgd> foob: fcitx googlepinyin
<foob> gebjgd: 你不用Win，侃半天
<gebjgd> foob: 对win没需求
<jusss> rime 輸入法
<jusss> win下的現在在用
<jusss> 感覺一點不卡，哈哈
<jusss> 就是字體太大怎麼設置。。。
<jusss> 怎麼突然都安靜了
<jusss> 我又掉了？
<jusss> gebjgd: 。
<gebjgd> jusss: 泡到妹子了么
<gebjgd> jusss: 还是天天给别人咬
<jusss> gebjgd: 什麼是咬？
<gebjgd> jusss: 捡肥皂
<jusss> gebjgd: 沒有
<gebjgd> jusss: 搞基
<jusss> gebjgd: 沒有
<gebjgd> jusss: 有没有  一定有
<jusss> gebjgd: 還是深入淺出swift吧
<jusss> gebjgd: 那大長腿
<jusss> gebjgd: 又喜歡穿熱褲，還喜歡擺各種姿勢
<jusss> gebjgd: 後入一定很棒
<gebjgd> jusss: 让她跪着
<gebjgd> jusss: 那感觉更棒
<jusss> gebjgd: 。。。
<jusss> gebjgd: 那怎么搞
<gebjgd> jusss: 有钱有权什么都行
<jusss> gebjgd: 不是，我是说那怎么搞？
<gebjgd> jusss: 怎么都搞
<gebjgd> jusss: 女上位最好
<gebjgd> jusss: 你自己试试看就知道了
<jusss> gebjgd: 没有，怎么试试
<gebjgd> jusss: 找女人啊
<niac> 走了，不再和这个女人纠缠了
<gebjgd> niac: 什么女人
<jusss> gebjgd: 问你个问题，32位下函数的调用和16位下的函数调用一样吗？ 栈帧的结构
<gebjgd> jusss: 16是啥
<niac> gebjgd, 太恶心了，拿哥当玩具，妈的，贱人
<gebjgd> niac: 有什么恶心的
<niac> 不谈感情了，还是花钱买醉的好
<jusss> gebjgd: 16为是 压入变量 压入下一行指令地址 压入ebp， 32位还是这样吗？ stack frame的结构
<gebjgd> jusss: 不知道
<niac> 相亲的，一起三个月了
<jusss> gebjgd: 你不是搞c的吗。。。
<gebjgd> jusss: 搞c需要知道这个？
<jusss> niac: 你没啪啪她吗
<niac> 亲都不让
<gebjgd> niac: 下药啊
<jusss> gebjgd: 难道不需要吗？ coredump之类的 你难道不维护自己写的或别人写的？
<gebjgd> niac: 你太傻了  直接放倒
<gebjgd> jusss: 不需要
<niac> gebjgd, 是傻，不然孩子都有了
<gebjgd> niac: 男人傻 注定孤独一生
<jusss> gebjgd: ...
<niac> 是啊  经历一个女人 吸取一次教训
<jusss> niac: 女人不是什么好stuff
<gebjgd> jusss: 处男都这么说
<jusss> 我突然感觉我英语真好 哈哈
<niac> 花的钱东莞都够去几次了妈的
<jusss> niac: 那是你真傻了。。。
<niac> 受伤了，扯淡
<jusss> niac: 怎么也得捞点呀
<gebjgd> niac: 那你还行
<gebjgd> niac: 真是活雷锋
<niac> 老子对她这么好，怎么这样对我
<gebjgd> niac: 你这个叫做遇人不淑
<irchat> irchat o
<gebjgd> niac: 要么放倒她  要么直接放手
<niac> 心好痛啊
<niac> 毕竟真心对她这么久了
<gebjgd> niac: 鸡痛才是正常的  心不应该痛
<niac> 女人比男人心机深啊
<niac> 反正过了明天，我也要走了
<gebjgd> niac: 看来你的感情经历还不够丰富
<niac> 上一个女人也是没睡
<niac> 妈的
<niac> 真扯淡
<gebjgd> niac: 这个。。。。
<jusss> niac: 。。。
<niac> 好人做不得啊
<niac> 上次禽兽不如
<gebjgd> niac: 你的义举多少次了
<niac> 这此干脆就没碰
<gebjgd> niac: 怎么可能
<gebjgd> niac: 拉手  摸
<niac> gebjgd, 我也不知道自己怎么那么高尚
<gebjgd> niac: 把她们当母亲了？
<niac> 程序员不知世间险恶啊
<gebjgd> niac: 那我怎么就知道
<niac> gebjgd, 你都是怎么做的
<gebjgd> niac: 第一次见面之后就旅馆推倒
<gebjgd> niac: 现在她是我老婆
<happyaron> gebjgd: 人生赢家
<niac> 牛逼
<gebjgd> happyaron: niac 喜欢就直接上  做什么事情都犹犹豫豫的 会错过很多
<gebjgd> happyaron: niac 当然了  第一次我没得逞
<jusss> 加油
<happyaron> gebjgd: lol
<niac> 恩
<gebjgd> happyaron: niac 但是意义深远
<happyaron> gebjgd: 嗯
<jusss> 加油
<gebjgd> jusss: 是啊  准备第二胎走起
<jusss> gebjgd: 国外就是好没计划生育
<niac> gebjgd, 哎
<jusss> gebjgd: 你打算要几个呀
<gebjgd> jusss: 至少2个
<foob> 问问你们用Python做Web开发得学些什么？
<jusss> gebjgd: 嗯
<jusss> gebjgd: 第一个是男孩？
<gebjgd> jusss: 无所谓男女
<foob> ？？？
<foob> 你做这行的没
<gebjgd> 问谁呢
<foob> 所有
<foob> 我也不知道你们谁做这侦探
<foob> 这个的
<irchat> 查看服务器所有频道的irc命令哪位能
<foob> irchat: ／list
<irchat> foob:xiexie
<foob> irchat: 不客气，我就会两个命令，呵呵
<jusss> gebjgd: 你也是quassel呀
<jusss> gebjgd: 我也是
<gebjgd> jusss: 刚转的
<gebjgd> jusss: 用回kde了
<jusss> gebjgd: kde多麻烦
<jusss> gebjgd: 直接用一个wm不好吗
<gebjgd> jusss: 你慢慢用  等你用linux年头多了 再来说这番话
<jusss> gebjgd: 扯了
<Xuan_1987> hello
<^k^> Xuan_1987:点点点.  02:52
<Xuan_1987> 好了 刚才更新了一下不知道怎么的 ibus的拼音不见了
<Xuan_1987> 大家好
<^k^> Xuan_1987:点点点.  03:07
<gebjgd> Xuan_1987: 不用ibus
<gebjgd> Xuan_1987: fcitx
<Xuan_1987> 那个好久好久以前用过
<Xuan_1987> 怎么用私聊的  我怎么要打开一个新窗口 而我收不到消息?
<gebjgd> Xuan_1987: 用什么私聊
<Xuan_1987> 就是 你显示是 gebjgd Xuan_1987:xxxx
<Xuan_1987> 客户端是 X Chat ..
<gebjgd> Xuan_1987: 你是小白？
<Xuan_1987> 是 没用过Xchat
 * jiero 现在放松了
 * jiero 继续抱抱 happyaron
 * jiero 拜拜 lainme
<jiero> zenNamaste:  :D
<piggybox> 明天三番烧烤party,有湾区的朋友要来么？
 * jiero 摸摸 piggybox  去不了
 * jiero 没去过弯弯
<jiero> MeaCu1pa:  我回来了，抱抱
<jiero> 。。。
#ubuntu-cn 2014-06-08
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 教你如何用ubuntu创建无线热点(AP)供android手机上网. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460591 其实这个很简单,ubuntu系统自带的网络配置程序只支持ad-hoc(然而android不支持这种),但是kubuntu系统自带的网络配置软件不仅支持ad-hoc 还支持access point（AP），后一种正是android系统需要
 * SimonCHEN 逃跑
<quinn`> hi
<^k^> quinn`:点点点.  08:48
<quinn`> cannot input chinese in emacs
<quinn_> 用emacs的erc，怎么能输入中文
<quinn_> 刚才不能输入中文，又换回到irssi了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 当年的恐龙也是这么想的 : 昨天宿舍妹子在宿舍讨论21号世界末日…… 一妹子说:"我就不信世界会灭亡,人类这么强大怎么呢说没就没呢"。 一开始我就静静的听,突然一热,我便幽幽的说:当年的恐龙也是这么想的……
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu国外衍生版 • 请问512的内存能用Linuxmint17吗！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460592 如题，linuxmint17能在512内存上跑吗？会不会很卡！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 XYZLINUX100 — 2014-06-08 9:08
<zenNamaste> quinn_: 什么输入法?
<zenNamaste> quinn_: export LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.utf8 && emacs    <-   这样启动emacs, 看看能不能输入
<quinn_> zenNamaste: ibus
<zenNamaste> quinn_: 没用过ibus..
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Bash字体能配置成Sublime这样么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460593 我希望把bash字体配置成sublime这样，我已经查到sublime用的是Consolas字体，但是我在Xresources中配置的话显示的效果还是不一样。 请看我的对比效果图。 bash中的字体比他小，比他窄，行距比他大。
<^k^>  ─> 这个是我。Xresources中的字体配置 xterm*faceName: Yahei Consolas Hybrid:pixelsize=12 xterm*faceNameDoublesize: WenrQuanYi zenhei:pixelsize=12 xterm*xftAntialia …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • vbox装不上系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460594 之前也是debian amd64,然后安装了vbox里面系统是xp，但是后来不小心重装了，所以想重新安装下，毕竟必要时还是要用的，无缝也很不错，但是这次安装时很不顺，能出现安装的界面，但是一点一键安装就不行了，出现如
 * jiero 抱抱 imtxc
 * jiero 抱抱 wzssyqa
<wzssyqa> jiero: 姐好
<jiero> wzssyqa: 我放弃了
<jiero> wzssyqa: Destine 肯定会鄙视我的。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 恭喜
<jiero> wzssyqa: 我还是小孩子而已，我到底想要什么只能最后决定
<jiero> wzssyqa:  我还是希望周围有像阳光一样的人，我不奢求陪伴
<jiero> wzssyqa: 哈哈
 * jiero 摸摸 knownbad
<jiero> knownbad:  我又冷酷了:) 放松了。昨天睡了10个小时
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 刚刚装好的ubuntu14.04启动的时候报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460596 每次启动总是报着个错 System program problem detected 这是什么原因 统计信息: 发表于 由 leavingDream — 2014-06-08 10:56
<knownbad> 嗯。
<jiero> October21:  好了，1个半月有很多事情耽搁了，重新开始。
<October21> jiero: 开始什么事啊？
<October21> 网站？
<jiero> October21:  先是我周围的事，办理美国签证之类的。
<October21> 怎么你要出国了？
<jiero> October21: 不，父母出去
<jiero> October21: 是去探亲。
<October21> 你们家成分很复杂哈
<jiero> October21: 呵呵，选择留在中国
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Lubuntu如何查看同局域网的计算机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460598 Ubuntu很容易查看局域网共享的内容，Lubuntu怎么弄？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 horseking — 2014-06-08 11:28
<imtxc> 兔子呢
<imtxc> 救命啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 相机进水了？
<imtxc> onlylove: P
<imtxc> onlylove: 前两天拍的时候，不知道之前谁动我相机给把白平衡设置成了白炽灯
<imtxc> onlylove: 我昨天回来才发现，擦，拍出来的照片冷得一塌糊涂，完全不能看啊
<imtxc> 不知道还能不能救
<evol> pptp在ubuntu下怎么这么不稳定,活不过几分钟,在其他客户端就难得掉线,
 * zenNamaste 只用cisco vpn3000
<evol> 在vps搭建cisco vpn复杂么
<evol> 推不推荐用strongswan搭建...
<happyaron> evol: 问CCIE gfrog
<happyaron> evol: 思科认证网络专家
<evol> ...
<happyaron> evol: 不用点点点，真的
<evol> 我就在vps搭建玩玩
<evol> 没准备弄设备
<zenNamaste> 同推荐 gfrog , 思科认证网络专家
<happyaron> evol: 对CCIE来说那不跟玩一样
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 哪儿的vps最最最快? 不考虑价格. 香港的快还是日本的快?
<evol> 好吧
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 取决于你自己的网络接入商
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 在我镇，你自己用哪个服务商的什么线路，是最重要的决定因素
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 现在都不给测试速度了, 不好买
<zenNamaste> http://neue.v2ex.com/t/107797  <- 这是什么鬼?
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ gfw 是不是升级了？shadowsocks 最近有点不正常啊 - V2EX
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 今年CNMD的时候献礼了。
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 上次献礼是人大
<zenNamaste> happyaron: ... ...
<happyaron> 去年人大
<zenNamaste> ... ...
<zenNamaste> lpy: 有香港的vps推荐码?
<zenNamaste> 推荐嘛
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 你是电信还是联通？
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 电信
<happyaron> zenNamaste: traceroute一个国外ip看看
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 壕
<happyaron> paste到哪
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 妹的怎么突然冒出这个了又。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 啥??
 * zenNamaste 擦, 默认的paste是rh内部的
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 壕
<zenNamaste> happyaron: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7611365/
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 双薪壕
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 别闹...
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 换个别的地址呗。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: rh五天, 给了我900+rmb
<happyaron> zenNamaste: google有anycast，毛都看不出来
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 还有啥好说的
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 你懂我说双薪是啥意思，lol
<zenNamaste> happyaron: ... ...
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 但是, 5天, 给900块钱, 是不是太惨了?
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 不是～
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 换了amazon.com 还不如8888
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 换个小众点的
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 恩.
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我换lp了
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 反正就是为了访问lp快点儿
<happyaron> zenNamaste: traceroute出来再说
<zenNamaste> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7611375/  happyaron
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 香港主机, 怎么全是HyperV的呀!!!
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 因为hyperv做得也不错
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 操作系统不提供linux...
<happyaron> zenNamaste: pm的ip，你看ping有多少
<zenNamaste> 154
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 你的是哪里的ip?
<zenNamaste> 米国的
<happyaron> zenNamaste: lol
<gshmu> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1022274
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 1022274 – Type Chinese in google search at google homepage, always add text...
<gshmu> 发现一个问题，不知道算不算是火狐的bug
<onlylove> 这个好像换输入法就没了
<onlylove> 以前遇到过
<zenNamaste> gshmu: 看起来不像是应该由fx端来修复的bug
<gshmu> 可是同样的系统，同样的输入法 谷歌没有问题
<gshmu> 同样的设置。。。
<gshmu> 谷歌设置，Google Instant predictions 改为不显示 就不会出现了。。。
<October21> 现在google访问不了……
<zenNamaste> October21: 我翻墙了, 还是可以的
<gshmu> irc里面说不会翻墙，好意思么？？？
<October21> gshmu: 有什么不好意思的，我用过shadowshock
<zenNamaste> gshmu: 没人说不会翻墙, October21 只是描述google现在访问不了了这一个事情而已. 跟他会不会翻墙没关系.
<gshmu> 不要太过较真，，，我有事先走了。
<happyaron> gshmu: 查水表
<gshmu> 我错了，可以不/
<happyaron> gshmu: 查煤气
<gshmu> 我只是觉得，就算是改hosts，上谷歌什么的不成问题的。。。
<jusss_> test
<^k^> jusss_:点点点.  13:29
<xrosnight> any python-er in China? linux/database/system hacker here?
<jusss> xrosnight: 有
<October21> 203.208.46.145
<^k^> October21, 203.208.46.145 北京市 谷歌(中国)公司
<October21> 这个怎么可以正常？
<October21> 只是dns问题？
<onlylove> happyaron: 应该送快递
<onlylove> jusss: 你要和他讲鸟语，他应该看不懂中文
<lpy> zenNama|AFK: 没。。。
<lpy> zenNama|AFK: 你要干嘛。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 好主意
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟用emacs 求大神指教啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460600 安装color-theme插件 各种网上的方法都试类 就是不行 就大神指导啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 轩辕慧闯 — 2014-06-08 14:14
 * ofan 装个黑苹果真不容易啊
<jiero> ofan:  饭，你还装黑？你本身就黑的
<ofan> jiero: 嗯 你是黄的
<jiero> ofan:  。。。你多么悲惨，在世界泛黄中独黑
 * jiero 拍拍 ofan  脑袋
<jiero> alpha080:  好了，今天好了
 * jiero 践踏 alpha080
<sennn> 大家好
 * jiero 抱抱 cherrot 么么哒
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  14:40
<jiero> sennn:  都被 bot鄙视了，你来是要参与 darktable 翻译，学习摄影后期处理么？
<sennn> jiero ？
<zenNama|AFK> ofan: 有通知你面试吗?
<zenNama|AFK> ofan: 我看不到进度
<ofan> zenNama|AFK: 上次投错地点了
<zenNama|AFK> ofan: 啥意思?
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<jiero> ofan: 你没机会了
<ofan> zenNama|AFK: 不是在美国
<zenNama|AFK> ofan: 啊???????
<zenNama|AFK> ofan: 我去...
<jiero> ofan: 你投了英国的么。。。
<zenNama|AFK> ofan: ... ... ...
<ofan> zenNama|AFK: 然后hr让我再投一次美国的那个
<zenNama|AFK> ofan: 哦. 你投了吗?
<ofan> zenNama|AFK: 跟qiao说了，再发一份
<zenNama|AFK> ofan: 要明天了
<ofan> 嗯
<zenNama|AFK> ofan: 首席今天没上线
<ofan> zenNama|AFK: 没事
<sennn> 现在 MacBook Air  卖6000多 ❤️
<ofan> 这几天全折腾黑苹果了
<ofan> zenNama|AFK: intel的bios raid太渣了
<zenNama|AFK> ofan: ... .. 黑苹果..
<zenNama|AFK> ofan: 这几天我在折腾gtk
<ofan> zenNama|AFK: lvm2是不是跟raid差不多
<zenNama|AFK> ofan: 我不懂raid...
<zenNama|AFK> ofan: 也没用过多块儿盘的lvm...
<ofan> nnnd mac还只任自己的软raid
<ofan> zenNama|AFK: 我现在机器里5块硬盘
<zenNama|AFK> ofan: 有钱人...
<ofan> 外面还3块
<ofan> zenNama|AFK: 原来电脑上差的
<ofan> macbook pro彻底被我搞烂了
<jiero> ofan: 硬盘有啥用处啊。。。
 * jiero 现在硬盘120GB
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 到底谁在是上 : 夫妻吵架,妻能言善辩,夫责怪妻子说:"我是天,你是地,天在地上,岂可欺天。" 妻道:"我是阴,你是阳,阴在阳上,岂可落后。" 夫道:"以乾坤而论,是乾在上。" 妻曰:"以雌雄而论是雌在上。" 夫曰:"以夫妻而论,是夫在上。" 妻道:"以牝牡而论是牝在上。"丈夫
<^k^>  ─> 气不过,大声说:"我们行房时,到底谁在上?"妻子答:"有时高兴,玩个倒浇蜡烛还是我在上面。"
<alpha080> ...
<Bilibili_otaku> 没有人聊天么
<alpha080> 谁弄的机器人，这么色
<Bilibili_otaku> 看来是有?
<alpha080> 不跟宅男聊天
<Bilibili_otaku> 好吧
<Bilibili_otaku> 不知道为什么irc那么冷
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求助，双硬盘，UEFI，win8.1+ubuntu14.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460601 [size=200]先普通硬盘装win8.1 然后SSD装ubuntu， 结果开机后只有ubuntu，没有win8的引导项，求教各位大神，怎么样才能把win8.1弄出引导项来啊！ [/size] 统计信息: 发表于 由 deropty — 2014-06-08 15:09
<Bilibili_otaku> 各位大神 有没有用 Time Capsule 的
<Bilibili_otaku> 我发现没办法连接 Time Capsule 的共享磁盘了
<gebjgd> Bilibili_otaku: 那是什么东西
<gebjgd> Bilibili_otaku: 用nas 和 raspi的路过
<gebjgd> Bilibili_otaku: 我是果黑
<gebjgd> Bilibili_otaku: 直接频道里说就行了 /msg干嘛
<Bilibili_otaku> 这样?
<Bilibili_otaku> 提示收到来自服务器的错误 kFPAuthContinue
<gebjgd> Bilibili_otaku: 恭喜
<Bilibili_otaku> ?
<gebjgd> Bilibili_otaku: 有关mac方面的问题 出门左转 mac os
<Bilibili_otaku> 我用的是ubuntu啊
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 自安装的firefox 28在mint 17里的菜单按钮。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460603 原生的firefox不好，自己安装了ftp里的28。取消菜单栏后，在标签栏右边有个菜单按钮，但怎么也去不掉。如图： 统计信息: 发表于 由 xw712 — 2014-06-08 16:03
<gebjgd> Bilibili_otaku: 但是的nas是烂果子的
<gebjgd> Bilibili_otaku: Linux的nas毫无压力的路过
<NoIE> store.steampowered.com/app/251060/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Wargame: Red Dragon on Steam (@ steampowered.com)
<NoIE> 我刚刚在 steam 上看到了这个。
<gebjgd> NoIE: 土豪  40欧
<freeflying> gebjgd: 跟time machine比弱爆了
<gebjgd> NoIE: 你果然是土豪  我们做朋友吧
<NoIE> gebjgd: 降价之前绝对不买！
<gebjgd> freeflying: time machine是啥
 * jiero 绝对不买
<freeflying> gebjgd: 水果的
<jiero> gebjgd:  时光机器吧
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。
<gebjgd> freeflying: 干嘛用的
<NoIE> gebjgd: 不过战争游戏：欧洲扩张我倒是买了，那个比较便宜。
<jiero> 在gebjgd 面前踢水果会翻船
<freeflying> gebjgd: 备份啊
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 我竟然感到了眩晕。。。
<jiero> 最近热量供应不足么。。。
<gebjgd> freeflying: 有nas
<gebjgd> freeflying: drbd随便备份
<MeaCu1pa> .......
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 酷派兄
<freeflying> gebjgd: 没法比的
<jiero> freeflying: 和windows 系统还原比
<freeflying> jiero: 好太多了
<jiero> freeflying:  就算好太多了。。。也用不上的太多了。。。
<freeflying> jiero: 备份这事情本来就是以防万一
<gebjgd> MeaCu1pa: 最近干嘛去了
<gebjgd> MeaCu1pa: 和小三闹翻了？
<gebjgd> MeaCu1pa: 还是小四要升级？
<jiero> gebjgd: 。对 MeaCu1pa1说
<jiero> 不纠结反而有些不适应了。
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> /me 变成了原样的傻子
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/00/08/Cg-4V1I2pEKIEjACAAFj5KO2YrAAALrBAKyXJ4AAWP8070.jpg 史上最让人蛋疼的歌名
<gebjgd> jiero: 继续手淫？
<jiero> gebjgd:  不
<gebjgd> jiero: 一天最多一次啊
<jiero> gebjgd: 遗精
<jiero> gebjgd: 滚
<gebjgd> jiero: 强撸不行的
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
 * gebjgd 出去兜风
<jiero> gebjgd:  做喷气飞机兜风去
<irchat> 手机的google  play 登陆不了了。大家也是这样吗？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Kali VMware tools 安装没反应 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460605 不知道是虚拟机的问题 还是系统问题 安装完系统后 VMware tools 点击安装 没反应 出现 一下状况： 点击安装会弹出： 请确保您已登录客户机操作系统。在客户机中装载虚拟CD驱动器，启动终端，使用tar解
<^k^>  ─> 压缩安装程序，然后执行vmware-install.pl安装vmware Tools 统计信息: 发表于 由 zyc1315 — 2014-06-08 17:29
<jiero> 我为什么会释然呢。这是怎么回事？发生了什么？我好好奇啊！
<jiero> 。。。突然有想起去年就被叫做好奇宝宝。。。
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 当你有了一定摄影技术（学后用几次），就玩RAW吧 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460607 然后来帮忙翻译 Darktable和 Rawtherapee 吧。 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2014-06-08 17:51
<jiero> happyaron:  话说，我为什么是奇特的存在？。。。没回答呢
<jiero> cherrot:  我都觉得自己不正常啊，瞬间就回复了。
<cherrot> jiero, 什么瞬间的回复
<cherrot> jiero, 恢复啊？
<cherrot> jiero, 哦  你自己在那自顾自的矫情才是匪夷所思不正常
<jiero> cherrot: 现在可以睡觉了，过去24小时瞌睡了12个小时。
<jiero> cherrot: 但现在我自己感觉自己很冷，不会因为什么事感伤。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 你还是在矫情
<jiero> cherrot: 矫情是啥。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。怎么看矫情都不是合适的形容词。。。
<cherrot> jiero, lol
<jiero> cherrot: 我不觉得我有多夸张。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 算了，都过去了，我无法描述过去的心情
<alpha080> 你需要什么类型的片子？我给你发
<alpha080> jiero: 来一发，你就正常了
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 新人发帖，求问虚拟几种怎么设置网卡参数？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460608 我在虚拟机中选择了桥接复制物理状态。但是还是没网，别的都没动。需要设置些什么？装了vm的tool。 统计信息: 发表于 由 元夜用乌班图 — 2014-06-08 18:08
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<nothinking> hello
<^k^> nothinking:点点点.  19:07
<nothinking> 哪位大哥帮我解决下bantu上网慢的问题
<zenNama|AFK> nothinking: no thin king . 你上网慢? 快去换光纤
<nothinking> zenNama|AFK:  主要是 同一个网络环境下 windows 比ubuntu 快
<zenNama|AFK> nothinking: 请定义 上网慢
<nothinking> 同一网络环境 windows比ubuntu快一些 感觉
<cherrot> nothinking, 感觉这玩意儿。。。
<nothinking> 这个真的很明显啊
<cherrot> nothinking, 另外 是网络慢还是软件响应慢  这是另一个问题
<nothinking> 是网络慢
<nothinking> 打开网页的速度  ping值  big 都不一样
<cherrot> nothinking, 浏览器的话，可以打开调试工具 查看数据包的网络延时  对比win下的响应
<nothinking> 比win慢
<cherrot> nothinking, big 是什么
<nothinking> dig
<cherrot> zenNama|AFK, zen奶妈
<cherrot> nothinking, 这个话题太大了 恐怕只有你自己才能找出原因了
<cherrot> nothinking, 莫非是两个系统使用了不同的DNS？
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 回归朴实，1404以root默认登陆GNOME-Flashback http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460609 有图有真相; 都说这个界面不好，其实除了不够炫酷也没什么大不了的，相反，还实用，如果有哪位跟我一样电脑是用来干活而不是用来娱乐的推荐使用这个桌面环境。 统计信息: 发表于 由 kayu
<^k^>  ─> k — 2014-06-08 19:17
<zenNama|AFK> nothinking: traceroute看看win/lin路径一样不
<zenNama|AFK> nothinking: 如果一样, 看看延迟是不是lin的高
<zenNama|AFK> nothinking: 如果确实高, 看看是不是mtu设置错了
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  19:19
<nothinking> mtu 设置过了
<imtxc> cherrot: 兔子
<cherrot> imtxc, hi
<cherrot> imtxc, 拍照去了？
<imtxc> cherrot: 对啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 惨了
<imtxc> cherrot: NND，前几天相机被人把玩改了白平衡，昨天拍玩才发现……
<cherrot> imtxc, 相机轻易不借人  不过白平衡后期可以无损调  所以从来都是自动档
<cherrot> imtxc, 这么大太阳出去拍照 真赞
<imtxc> cherrot: 怎么调
<imtxc> cherrot: P
<cherrot> imtxc, darktable
<imtxc> cherrot: 也对，既然是NEF，应该可以后期调
<imtxc> cherrot: 对了，推荐一个又便宜又轻又好用的三脚架吧
<imtxc> cherrot: http://item.jd.com/989352.html 这个看起来不错？
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【云腾VCT-168】云腾（YUNTENG） VCT-168 超轻便携三脚架+云台 微单小型数码相机自拍旅行用 优质铝合金超短三角架黑色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:68.00
<cherrot> imtxc, 这种就算了
<imtxc> cherrot: 怎么了
<imtxc> cherrot: 不靠谱么
<cherrot> imtxc, 我买的是个新牌子 倒也不错   轻装时代的  独角架/三脚架
<imtxc> cherrot: link？
<cherrot> imtxc, 看价格就不靠谱 支起来颤颤巍巍的还不如手持
<imtxc> …………
<cherrot> imtxc, 三脚架想轻便只能花血本买碳纤维……
<imtxc> cherrot: …………
<cherrot> imtxc, http://item.jd.com/1076566905.html
<^k^> cherrot: ⇪ 轻装时代(QINGZHUANGSHIDAI) Q666单反相机三脚架 三角架便携独脚架云台【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东商城 价格:333.00
<imtxc> cherrot: 重点我倒不怕，就是要方便装
<cherrot> imtxc, 真的。。不然就别想。。唉
<imtxc> cherrot: 你真土豪
<imtxc> 333 的三脚架
<cherrot> imtxc, 这个的坏处就是没有那种长把手可以方便的调整  不过也很方便了
 * cherrot  <imtxc> cherrot: 重点我倒不怕，就是要方便装
<cherrot> imtxc, 哦 刚才看成了 贵点不怕
<imtxc> cherrot: 装：容易装在包里面
<imtxc> 。。。
<cherrot> imtxc, 一般是捆在包外面
<imtxc> cherrot: 那还得有个包。。。
<cherrot> imtxc, 比帐篷小
<imtxc> cherrot: 我现在就拿一个电脑包混
<cherrot> imtxc, 这样一个钝器装包里面一不小心就把你相机碰个稀烂
<imtxc> cherrot: 自重 1520g
<cherrot> imtxc, 铝镁合金  这基本是极限了  你可以搜一下
<imtxc> cherrot: 这个折叠起来的长度还不错
<imtxc> cherrot: 坏了，我不能再看下去了，我本来是买了一把雨伞想着买个别的东西凑单免运费的。。
<cherrot> imtxc, 那你可以考虑  这种百元内的承重堪忧  不过对你倒也足够了
<imtxc> cherrot: 我的相机不怎么重
<cherrot> imtxc, 我当时考虑的是 独角架+三脚架，白天拍照独角架太有用了，另外希望可以倒置，这样可以用它低角度拍照
<imtxc> cherrot: 我还打算买个那个20块钱的遥控器呢
<cherrot> imtxc, 那个到不错 我之前凑单买了一个
<cherrot> imtxc, 无线手动快门挺有用的 还能偷拍
<gebjgd> alpha080: 好久没看到你来了
<imtxc> cherrot: 那个得对好角度才可以么
<imtxc> cherrot: http://item.jd.com/1103834979.html 这个？
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ ZOMEI 红外遥控器 适用尼康D7000 D80 D90 D60 D5100 D300【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东商城 价格:29.00
<cherrot> imtxc, 你只需要关心角度就行了～
<cherrot> imtxc, 这个应该没啥坑 我就是随便买了一个
<imtxc> cherrot: 不对啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 用这个遥控器的时候，相机得设置成遥控模式吧
<imtxc> cherrot: 那好像这个功能更强一些 http://item.jd.com/699257.html, 不过又要占地方
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://item.jd.com/699257.html, -- unhandled responsein get body
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  20:06
<freeflying> imtxc:
<free_jc> 好久没来了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 系统卡在桌面上 进不去 求教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460611 系统启动 登陆时 输入正确密码 屏幕一黑 又跳到输入密码的界面上 一直是 但是输错的话 还会显示密码错误 怎么办 求帮助 统计信息: 发表于 由 空格丶白 — 2014-06-08 20:17
<adam8157> 大家乖
<adam8157> zenNama|AFK: imtxc bcao cherrot gfrog Harris lainme onlylove ofan yunfan 乖
 * imtxc 无懈可击
<adam8157> 啥玩儿?
<adam8157> jiero: 乖
 * jiero 摸摸 adam8157  我现在没有感情了
<adam8157> jiero: 啧啧
 * jiero 现在不是说受伤
 * jiero 只是封闭自己了
<adam8157> jiero: 莫不是对自己动了刀子?
<Guest48461> test
<^k^> Guest48461:点点点.  20:53
<Guest48461> 什么点点？
<adam8157> Guest48461: 漏了三个点
<jusss> adam8157: 谁露了三个点？
<adam8157> jusss: 小k
<Guest48461> 哈哈
<jusss> 一来就看到这么刺激的话题
<Guest48461> 我在测试一个客户端
<Guest48461> 本来使用pidgin的
<jusss> adam8157: c语言调用函数在16位和32位模式下的栈帧结构一样吗？
<Guest48461> 现在在weechat下
<adam8157> jusss: huh?
<Guest48461> jusss: 虽然不了解，为何会认为不一样呢
<jusss> Guest48461: 因为内存寻址不一样呀
<Guest48461> 问一下，各位怎么用扣扣的
<jusss> Guest48461: 手机扣扣
<Guest48461> 那个不方便啊
<jusss> Guest48461: web.qq.com
<adam8157> 没QQ
<adam8157> jusss: 你毕业了没
<Guest48461> web的也不方便，占内存
<jusss> adam8157: 半个月后毕业
<adam8157> jusss: 恭喜
<jusss> adam8157: 半个月后失业，有啥恭喜的
<Guest48461> 扣扣群若是可以用irc channel接入那多好啊，该死的企鹅
<adam8157> jusss: 诶? 没找到工作?
<onlylove> adam8157: 阿当乖~
<adam8157> onlylove: OL周末干啥了?
<jusss> 最近高考这2天，每天晚上做梦大学上完重新回去上高二，还跟学妹发生了点什么
<jusss> adam8157: 没有
<adam8157> jusss: 不是吧
<Guest48461> 发生了没
<onlylove> adam8157: 没干啥，和家里小伙伴讨论骚尼的z39来着
<jusss> Guest48461: 没有
<adam8157> jusss: 这两年什么形势? 我们08-09年的超惨的
<adam8157> onlylove: OL, office lady
<Guest48461> 哈哈，这里我只认得freeflying
<onlylove> adam8157: 你还强点，我08年痛不欲生
<jusss> adam8157: 招人挺多的，但都是一个地干完就散伙的公司，
<adam8157> Guest48461: 你倒是换大号啊
<Guest48461> o, 还有happyaron
<jusss> 通信出差太多，适应不了
<adam8157> jusss: 我觉得出差蛮好的
<onlylove> jusss: 照你这么说搞建筑的不用活了
<jusss> onlylove: 那工资还不一样呢，人家工程队的每月8，9k 我们出差才2k
<gebjgd> adam8157: 你果然还单身
<Guest48461> 去阿里啊
<jusss> onlylove: 甚至还到不了2k, 路费还tmd不报销有的公司
<adam8157> gebjgd: 啥情况?
<Guest48461> 做技术的不错
<onlylove> jusss: 谁刚去就八九千，都是熬上去的
<gebjgd> adam8157: 你觉得出差挺好
<adam8157> gebjgd: 是啊, 我司出差都是肉翻, 好啊
<jusss> onlylove: 工程队的就是8，9k  你要是去也是 ， 每天爬竿钻下水道
<onlylove> jusss: 你要是能混个好学历，本科硕士啥的，软件工程师起步一万
<Guest48461> gebjgd: 肉翻，，华为还是中兴的兄弟
<gebjgd> adam8157: 也是  哪都比天朝好
<gebjgd> Guest48461: 都不是  我是纯肉翻的
<Guest48461> 怎么理解
<jusss> Guest48461: 他是卖屁股翻出去的
<Guest48461> :D
<gebjgd> Guest48461: 对
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。大脑动的。
<gebjgd> jusss:还是你了解我
<adam8157> 0_0
<jusss> gebjgd: :-)
<Guest48461> 华为肉翻的很多
<jusss> Guest48461: 进不去那么好的公司 :-(
<adam8157> 我觉得华为的newhire没几个会高级到研究"c语言调用函数在16位和32位模式下的栈帧结构"
<Guest48461> adam8157: 那不是，华为牛人很多的
<adam8157> Guest48461: 我说newhire嘛
<freeflying> jiero: duckduckgo貌似还不错
<gebjgd> Guest48461: 想肉翻留学最靠谱
<adam8157> freeflying: 深圳考察的如何?
<freeflying> adam8157: 考察啥啊，我在出差
<adam8157> freeflying: 明明是考察
<Guest48461> 什么是duckduckgo...
<freeflying> search enginer
<freeflying> engine
<Guest48461> 肉翻去新加坡最容易
<imtxc> freeflying: 到东莞了没有
<Guest48461> 英语好的都可以考虑一下
<freeflying> imtxc: 我到东莞干吗
<freeflying> imtxc: 我已经开始薅中信世界卡的羊毛了
 * ofan 暂时放弃黑苹果....
<gebjgd> ofan: 苹果是条不归路
<jusss> ofan: 哇，你还活着！！！
<ofan> gebjgd: 问题不是苹果
<ofan> jusss: jusssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<adam8157> ofan: 黑毛黑
<ofan> gebjgd: 渣intel fake raid导致bootloader不识别，我os x 10.10都装好了
<ofan> 蓝牙，wifi，显卡都工作
<freeflying> adam8157: 靠，我还给alsa-driver发过补丁
<adam8157> freeflying: yooooooooo
<ofan> adam8157: 黑毛
<freeflying>       + Apply (new) patch from Zhengpeng Hou adding AC'97 support
<freeflying>         for ATI SB600.  Thanks!
<freeflying>  
<freeflying>  -- Daniel T Chen <crimsun@ubuntu.com>  Sat, 12 Jan 2008 09:41:11 +0000
<Guest48461> 对了，各位有没有什么不错的英文channel推荐一个
<ofan> #haskell
<Guest48461> 。。。 haskell不懂，还有不
<ofan> #archlinux
<October21> 看你个人兴趣嘛
<freeflying> Guest48461: #swift
<Guest48461> 好
<October21> 话说你用这个nick，表示你进不去某些频道
<ofan> #tylorswift
<freeflying> 真有啊
<Guest48461> 我这个是在weechat下自动生成的，今天试用它的client，还不错
<Guest48461> 以为是微信的wechat
<boosure> 绿牙
<adam8157> freeflying: ofan 深入浅出Swift
<October21> Guest48461: 你不能换个nick？
<freeflying> adam8157: 我区下本swift的书先
<freeflying> October21: 不换踢了他
<Guest48461> 可以啊，目前没必要而已
<Guest48461> 。。。。
<Guest48461> 好吧
<jusss> ofan: 那个深入浅出swift,你深入浅出多少次了？   http://imagebin.org/313088
<ofan> jusss: 来推荐电影
<jusss> get codeing ins form your boyfriends!
<jiero> freeflying: 是啊，我用了快2年了。
<gebjgd> ofan: 6park上多的是
<ofan> jusss: 你这链接有毒
<adam8157> jusss: 赞
<ofan> gebjgd: 不上黄网。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 擦  你还上的少了
<Guest48461> 他只上东莞
<ofan> 最近不上
<imtxc> cherrot: 你厉害
<ofan> 东莞都被端窝了
<jusss> adam8157: :-)
<ofan> gebjgd: 我现在3个ssd
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 14.04 怎么安装主题啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460612 不造如何安装Ubuntu主题， 完全找不到方法，不造大家是怎么安装的 统计信息: 发表于 由 天I火 — 2014-06-08 20:49
<jusss> ofan: 没毒呀，imagebin.org呀，topic给的，要不你换个
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<ofan> jusss: chrome不让打开
<gebjgd> ofan: 真土豪啊
<jusss> ofan: ä½ win7?
<jusss> ofan: seamonkey表示没问题
<gebjgd> ofan: 忽略就是了
<adam8157> ofan: 土壕
<ofan> jusss: win8.1
<ofan> 虚拟机跑os x
<jusss> ofan: 估计是直接把imagebin拉网站黑名单了
<gebjgd> ofan: 太专业了
<ofan> adam8157: 大土豪
<gebjgd> win8.1
<ofan> gebjgd: 必须专业
<October21> jusss: 你如果是最新的Fx，估计就不会了
<gebjgd> ofan: 赞
<jusss> October21: ㄛ
<gebjgd> ofan: 这么专业 可不容易找到工作
<ofan> gebjgd: 你就嫉妒吧
<jusss> ofan: 我也在找电影，没啥好的。都看完了
<ofan> jusss: popcorn time更新很慢
<jusss> ofan: 喜欢看惊悚的，一直没发现新的有啥好的
<ofan> jusss: 我无聊到死的时候才看惊悚的
<gebjgd> ofan: 嗯  我就是嫉妒啊
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 终于在14.04下把ibus“彻底”干掉了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460613 不知为何，系统自带输入法拼 “xue” 竟然出 “兄” 字，大怒，决定换fcitx。 然后把碍眼的ibus干掉。没想到过程多灾多难至此。 Code: sudo apt-get remove ibus 首先，卸载ibus竟然连 系统设置 都
<^k^>  ─> 给我卸载了 不但输入法设置不能，连显示设置都一起拐走了！ 多方打听终于找打听到系统设置的芳名，重装。 Code: sudo apt-get insta …
<jusss> ofan: 那平时看啥
<ofan> jusss: 没啥好看
<jusss> ofan: 对头
<jusss> ofan: watchman
<adam8157> 刚看了<盲井>
<jusss> ofan: watchmen 2009
 * ofan 推荐 sound blaster x-fi mb3
<ofan> 对音质提升很明显
<ofan> jusss: 看过
<adam8157>  sound blaster...... 好多年了
<jusss> ofan: antichrist 2009
<Guest48461> 2005年的 merry christmas
<Guest48461> 不错
<ofan> 华纳兄弟出品的都很不错
<ofan> adam8157: 你用独立的？
<adam8157> ofan: 很多年前
<adam8157> ofan: 还不流行集成声卡的时候
<ofan> adam8157: 其实我发现这些声卡和好dac其实都是加音染和eq,eax特效
<adam8157> ofan: 买这个送我 http://item.jd.com/522915.html
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 【创新Digital Music Premium HD】创新（Creative）Digital Music Premium HD USB高清外置声卡【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:899.00
<adam8157> ofan: 不是吧, 默认不会吧
<jusss> ofan: red lights 2012 anna 2013 about cherry 2012 breath in 2013 upstream color 2013 thanks for sharing 2012 the secret life of Walter Mitty 2013
<ofan> adam8157: 。。
<ofan> adam8157: 直白出来的声音不好听
<ofan> 我的bose的小音箱音质就很好，也是bose自己做的音染，加上软件eq就没法听
<adam8157> ofan: 毛, 人家亲信万块调好了声音, 你给加EQ...
<ofan> adam8157: 不懂了吧
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: 酷啪啪
<ofan> 合成处理eq用的最多
<adam8157> ofan: 还是觉得原味儿好
<ofan> adam8157: 你啥前段
<ofan> adam8157: 晒晒配置
<adam8157> ofan: 我烧不起, 啥配置也没有啊
<ofan> adam8157: 不信，都用专业声卡的壕了
<jusss> adam8157: ofan , 最新卖肉大片 300 rise of an empire 2014
<adam8157> ofan: 多年前, 现在妥妥的集成
<ofan> jusss: downloading...
<ofan> adam8157: 集成的不差
<MeaCu1pa> adam8157: 基娃娃
<adam8157> 啥....
<ofan> 我的都带数字输出
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 300那不叫电影,毫无画面感
<MeaCu1pa> CG而已
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 卖肉！
<ofan> jusss: 看过了，全都是肌肉
<ofan> jusss: 你喜欢看男人？
<adam8157> 啊 真相了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求大神 ubuntu14.04 任务栏上网络标识 消失了 求 恢复！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460614 求大神 ubuntu14.04 任务栏上网络标识 消失了 求 恢复！！ 网络正常 但是不知道 安装了什么 网络标识 消失了 但是 网络正常‘ 求大神 帮忙恢复！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 shinkaru
<^k^>  ─> — 2014-06-08 21:45
<jusss> ofan: 还有eva的tits呀！
<ofan> jusss: 低俗！
<jusss> ofan: adam8157, breath in 2013感觉很不错
<jusss> 小清新
<freeflying> adam8157: 蛋蛋今晚咋来这吹水了呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 闲得
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • unity下如何让自己安装的软件使用软件自己的图标 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=460615 安装的firefox和chrome都是用的系统图标（刷新，前进等图标），太难看了；kubuntu就不会这样，他们用的都是软件自带的图标 unity下怎么修改让软件用自己的图标？除了换图标主题 O(∩_∩
<^k^>  ─> )O谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 w2angel — 2014-06-08 21:49
<jiero> adam8157: 闲的。。。
<jusss> ofan: 你用emacs?
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 斯巴达人穷,又不会赚钱,男人都去帮其他城邦打架,穷到没裤子穿,所以阴囊常常磨坏了没功能
<ofan> jusss: 不要侮辱我
<imtxc> adam8157: 买外置声卡了？
<adam8157> imtxc: 等你给我买
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 见解犀利！
<ofan> imtxc: å¿«ä¹°
<jusss> ofan: 那你是notepad?
<adam8157> imtxc: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 这不是见解这是历史
<ofan> jusss: 我是vim
<imtxc> 不买
<imtxc> 我要攒钱买三脚架
<zenNama|AFK> adam8157: 乖
<zenNama|AFK> freeflying: 跑了个hiit
<zenNama|AFK> freeflying: 才3km, 累死了
<freeflying> imtxc: 曼富图
<freeflying> zenNama|AFK: 牛
<XDast> .clear
<zenNama|AFK> freeflying: 3km...
<jusss> http://movie.douban.com/subject/4746257/?from=showing
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 明日边缘 (豆瓣)
<jusss> 一开始以为是《洛杉矶之战》和《环太平洋》的结合 ，然后出现了《土拨鼠之日》和《源代码》式的轮回，后来是《史密斯夫妇》的双雄作战，过程有《拯救大兵瑞恩》和《全金属外壳》的精神输出，结局是《X战警：逆转未来》那样的圆满
<freeflying> zenNama|AFK: 跑法牛
<zenNama|AFK> freeflying: 乃也试试看? runkeeper能设置workout
<freeflying> zenNama|AFK: 我跑过interval
<zenNama|AFK> freeflying: 恩
<freeflying> zenNama|AFK: 快跑5分钟，走1分钟，就这都不舒服
<zenNama|AFK> freeflying: 快跑5分钟...
<zenNama|AFK> freeflying: 肯定不舒服...
<zenNama|AFK> freeflying:我是 1分钟中速, 20秒快跑...都觉得虚脱了... 你这5分钟快跑...
 * zenNama|AFK 先去洗澡.. 一身汗
<freeflying> zenNama|AFK: 最快一会以4m15‘跑了5m
 * zenNama|AFK 今天天气不错. 
<freeflying> zenNama|AFK: 我现在纯粹的慢跑，整个心率控制在150以内，瞬时不超过160
<jusss> ofan: 我win7的硬盘灯竟然不闪了！！！
<ofan> jusss: 砸了
<jusss> ofan: 平时都是一闪一闪的，现在不闪了，是不是很棒
<jusss> ofan: 不闪是不是就不写了？
<ofan> jusss: 不闪就是挂了
<jusss> ofan: 笔记本左下角有4个小灯，图标分别是电灯泡 电池 硬盘 无线， 那个小灯泡是啥
<onlylove> jusss: 傻，电源
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<zenNama|AFK> freeflying: 那挺好.
<imtxc> runkeeper 是啥好东西
<breeze_growing> Hey there guys
<ofan> adam8157: 这个如何 http://us.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-digital-music-premium-hd
<^k^> ofan: ⇪ Sound Blaster X-Fi HD - Sound Blaster - Creative Labs (United States of America)
<breeze_growing> 大家有成功编译过aircrack-ng 补丁的吗？
<adam8157> ofan: 一样的嘛, 谢谢!
<ofan> ad
<ofan> adam8157: 你要买的是这个？
<adam8157> ofan: 不, 是你要买的
<ofan> adam8157: 我随便看的
<tracyone> 问大家个问题，之前上wps for linux论坛反馈bug，结果有人叫我上传什么coredump之类的东西，这个东西在哪里？
<jusss> tracyone: 是个工具
<jusss> tracyone: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Core_dump
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 核心文件 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<tracyone> 没说哪里找到这个文件？
<fish47> 请问一下， fontconfig 有没有调试模式，可以跟踪规则匹配？谢谢。
 * imtxc 随便看看 adam8157 和 ofan 壕买声卡
 * happyaron 同看
<ofan> imtxc: http://us.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-digital-music-premium-hd 来评价下
<^k^> ofan: ⇪ Sound Blaster X-Fi HD - Sound Blaster - Creative Labs (United States of America)
<imtxc> ofan: 这个就是 adam8157 发的那个呗
<piggybox> ofan: 我刚买了个sonos的喇叭
<ofan> piggybox: 音箱？
<ofan> imtxc: 如何啊
<piggybox> ofan: 恩，wireless speaker
<ofan> piggybox: 如何？
<piggybox> ofan: 果然不错
<imtxc> ofan: 不知道哇，我桌面小，没地方放这些
<ofan> piggybox: 多少刀
<piggybox> ofan: $399
<ofan> imtxc: 我板载的也支持5.1, 光口输出，有多大提升
<happyaron> 你们都是土豪
<imtxc> ofan: 估计没有提升
<ofan> piggybox: amazon链接？
<ofan> imtxc: 为啥
<piggybox> ofan: http://www.amazon.com/SONOS-Wireless-Speaker-Streaming-Music/dp/B002S53LJ2
<imtxc> ofan: 我之前也想买个usb的dac来着，后来看了哪个地方的评价就放弃了
<happyaron> 我有个earpods都很开心了
<^k^> piggybox: ⇪ Amazon.com: SONOS - PLAY:5 Wireless Speaker for Streaming Music (Large) - White: Electronics
<imtxc> happyaron: 5d3 到手没有
<ofan> happyaron: earpods很不错
<ofan> imtxc: 我买了fiio的
<happyaron> imtxc: 没呢，等懂点行的朋友陪我买，人家还没空闲。
<imtxc> ofan: 你觉得比直推有提升？
<ofan> imtxc: 感觉一般
<imtxc> ofan: 对吧，所以我觉得这个声卡也一样
<ofan> imtxc: 直推不太够
<imtxc> happyaron: 直接amazon 呗
<ofan> imtxc: 而且输出的声音有点问题，听的我头晕
<happyaron> imtxc: è´µ
<ofan> imtxc: 我用创新的一效果软件直推比dac感觉还好
<happyaron> ofan: hifi玩家？
<imtxc> happyaron: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.WcDwAY&id=12450918975&ns=1&_u=811tpk42375#detail 先买个这货吧
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ ANTcaus超轻便携迷你碳纤维折叠 三脚架ANT T5未含云台-淘宝网 价格:1580.00
<ofan> happyaron: 随便看看
<ofan> piggybox: bose也有一款类似的
<happyaron> imtxc: 小贵
<imtxc> happyaron: 但是轻啊
<happyaron> imtxc: 三脚架太轻不行
<imtxc> happyaron: 便携呗
<happyaron> imtxc: 还在考虑铝合金的
<happyaron> imtxc: 1.5-2kg的那种
<happyaron> 也要便宜点。
<imtxc> happyaron: 那就 cherrot 说的那个不错
<imtxc> happyaron: 我想买那个
<happyaron> imtxc: 哪个
<ofan> happyaron: imtxc 强烈推荐这款 http://www.amazon.com/Bose-SoundLink-Mini-Bluetooth-Speaker/dp/B00D5Q75RC/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1402239928&sr=1-2&keywords=bose+soundlink
<imtxc> happyaron: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.CaQvzc&id=26284780880&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 轻装时代Q666单反相机支架自拍数码摄影三脚架便携三角架云台配件 中高档销量第一，行业稳定性极强的脚架，新品设计技术是上千元级别，25MM脚管直径，带可拆式独脚设计，支持180度反折收纳。 云台三螺母控制，带刻度，带液压，带阻尼，支持360度水平拍摄，球体直径36MM，全
<^k^>  ─> 网最具性价比脚架！库存再次告急，现3折促销期间 ， 最后一批。搭配套餐选购摄影配件更实惠↓↓ 价格:1110.00 元
<^k^> ofan: ⇪ Amazon.com : Bose SoundLink Mini Bluetooth Speaker : Electronics
<imtxc> happyaron: 国产
<happyaron> ofan: 买不起
<imtxc> happyaron: 他在京东买的，333, 第三方发货，手机天猫上 330 还能用个顺丰
<happyaron> imtxc: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=14001634091
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ 三脚架 思锐R2004专业云台数码单反相机摄影摄像机便携支架三角架 ┏一一一一一一一一一一┓　┏一一一一一一一一一一┓　┏一一一一一一一一一一┓ 　　　　　　　　　　　 ┊ 电镀+耐磨损+寿命长 ┊　┊ 航空铝安全承重15KG ┊　┊中国好脚架=锐不可当┊　　　　　　 　
<^k^>  ─> 　　　　 ┗一一一一一一一一一一┛　┗一一一一一一一一一一┛　┗一一一一一一一一一一┛ 价格:860.00 元
<happyaron> imtxc: 这个呢
<ofan> happyaron: $199..
<happyaron> ofan: 但我不需要啊
<imtxc> happyaron: 2.3kg
<ofan> 声音超赞
<imtxc> happyaron: 收缩高度 61mm
<happyaron> imtxc: 2.03
<happyaron> ofan: 不是hifi用户，外放都直接拿手机的路过～
<ofan> happyaron: ..
<imtxc> happyaron: 我打算买一个玩接片
<ofan> 试试就知道了
<happyaron> imtxc: :)
<imtxc> happyaron: 收缩高度有点长了
<happyaron> imtxc: 我是相机太尼玛沉了……曝光时间长不用一定sb
<happyaron> 嗯
<imtxc> happyaron: 5d3 是挺重
<happyaron> imtxc: 要买的头也很重
<imtxc> happyaron: 尼康还稍微轻点儿
<imtxc> happyaron: 你不打算买套头 24 70 4L？
<happyaron> imtxc: 直接镜皇了
<imtxc> happyaron: 我了个去
<happyaron> 镜皇保值～
<imtxc> happyaron: 那一套下来多少米
<imtxc> happyaron: 3w？
<happyaron> imtxc: 接近，不到。
<imtxc> happyaron: 那一定得来个好架子
<happyaron> imtxc: 对啊
<imtxc> happyaron: 万一摔了，心疼
<happyaron> imtxc: 套头2470 f4l不是很值得拥有
<imtxc> happyaron: 你是要 2470 2.8 么
<happyaron> imtxc: 如果要套头，24105反而更合适
<happyaron> y
<imtxc> 赞
<imtxc> happyaron: 膜拜
<piggybox> ofan: 我本来倾向于bose的，但那个在amazon上有很多差评
<happyaron> imtxc: 这样做了以后不会后悔，也避免重复投资了
<imtxc> happyaron: 你才是真壕啊
<imtxc> happyaron: 后悔啥，拿啥后悔？
<happyaron> 低调低调
<imtxc> happyaron: 都机皇镜皇了，想升也上不去了
<happyaron> imtxc: 很多人买残幅之后后悔，但又舍不得升级了。
<ofan> piggybox: $299的？
<imtxc> happyaron: 反正暂时我还没有觉得有必要升级
<happyaron> imtxc: 于是一堆人建议我直接机皇镜皇，哪怕不玩了卖掉，亏的钱比烂手上一垃圾机器少很多。
<imtxc> happyaron: 水平还有很大的提升空间
<happyaron> imtxc: 嗯
<happyaron> imtxc: 三流摄影师都比器材么，我现在还不入流呢
<piggybox> ofan: bose那个蓝牙的不错，但那个是小音响。我说的是和sonos play:5尺寸的那个bose的
<happyaron> 距离二流一流大师神马的，还远
<imtxc> happyaron: 买了这套，出门没人敢小瞧你，咱不给他们看照片就是了
<imtxc> lol
<happyaron> ...
<imtxc> happyaron: 在有风景的地方，别人也会不太好意思站你前面
<imtxc> happyaron: 容易占到好的角度
<happyaron> 好吧
<piggybox> ofan: http://www.amazon.com/Bose-SoundTouch-Wi-Fi-Music-System/dp/B00FF1VCVK/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1402240649&sr=8-11&keywords=bose
<happyaron> 关键还是拍摄者的水平，机器只是投资角度选的。
<^k^> piggybox: ⇪ Amazon.com: Bose SoundTouch 20 Wi-Fi Music System: Electronics
<ofan> piggybox: bose好音箱没有无线的，基本上好的特别好，价格也高的很
<happyaron> imtxc: 镜皇貌似二手掉不了一千块都。
<imtxc> ofan: 那东西不便宜啊
<imtxc> happyaron: 不可能吧
<ofan> piggybox: 额 这个插iphone的，一看就是娱乐产品啊
<happyaron> imtxc: 反正现在完全收不到。
<imtxc> happyaron: 对啊
<piggybox> ofan: 那个不是iphone...
<imtxc> happyaron: 关键谁出啊
<happyaron> imtxc: 一代镜皇，现在新的八千出头，二手还卖7500
<imtxc> happyaron: 除非谁要着急用钱
<happyaron> 对。
<ofan> Wireless connection via your home Wi-Fi network for Internet radio, music services and your music library
<imtxc> happyaron: 也没法升级了，所以也没人出了
 * imtxc 睡觉
<piggybox> ofan: 我本来想单独买音响，再加无线功放，但这样每个地方都需要一个功放不如sonos的系统简单
<ofan> piggybox: 嗯
<maokk> 请问这里有人熟悉ibus-sunpinyin吗？
<happyaron> imtxc: 你现在用的什么相机？
<onlylove> happyaron: 还没睡？我记得他是D7K，泥坑
<gebjgd> ofan: 你玩什么黑苹果 你都有苹果了
<AndroUser> 没人呀
<AndroUser> 秉烛
<gebjgd> AndroUser: 当然有
<AndroUser> 明天不上班
<gebjgd> AndroUser: 改你的用户名
<gebjgd> AndroUser: 时差  另外明天是假日
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你也买房了吧
<knownbad> 没钱买啥房？   买饭都有问题。
<gebjgd> knownbad:呵呵
<gebjgd> pi
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你看看人家 pi
<gebjgd> knownbad: piggybox 年轻有为 都买房了
<knownbad> 没怪人，我自己不会想没计划。
<knownbad> 出去下。
<maokk> 这里有人熟悉ibus-sunpinyin吗？
<gebjgd> maokk: fcitx
<gebjgd> maokk: 另外googlepinyin
<maokk> fcitx-sunpinyin吗？
<gebjgd> maokk: fcitx-googlepinyin
<maokk> 请问一个bug 的问题不知道您会不会整
<gebjgd> maokk: 不碰ibus
<maokk> 哦 只是google拼音呀 那就算了 这是个有关sunpinyin的问题
<gebjgd> maokk: sunpinyin有什么好
<maokk> 也没啥特别 就是以前一直在用  google拼音怎么样？
<gebjgd> ma
<gebjgd> maokk: 你用了多久
<maokk> google拼音支持音形码结合输入吗？
<maokk> 我用了大概两三年吧
<gebjgd> maokk: 那你还行
<gebjgd> maokk: 我用google拼音超过7年了
<maokk> 就是有些形声字 输入完拼音在加上偏旁部首
<maokk> 哇
<gebjgd> maokk: 没听说过
<maokk> 那google拼音是不是词库特别强大？
<gebjgd> maokk: 什么音形码
<gebjgd> 还行
<gebjgd> maokk: 用来写政府工作报告还行
<maokk> 就比如说 我想输入 淼字在输入完miao以后再输入sss就可以更快出字这样
<maokk> 额，好吧。
<maokk> google拼音支持智能记忆用户字典吗？
<gebjgd> maokk: 当然
<maokk> 不过政府也用linux好少哦
<maokk> google拼音支持词库导入吗？
<gebjgd> maokk: 我和你说政府工作报告你就信了
<gebjgd> maokk: 你好傻好天真
<maokk> 开个玩笑嘛 支不支持导入词库呀？
<maokk> 不然每次装系统都有从头自学习很烦哦
<gebjgd> maokk: 万年的/home表示压力不大
<maokk> ～/.config/fcitx/googlepinyin，就这么一个用户词典？
<maokk> 比起rime来也太弱鸡了吧
<maokk> 不过作为sunpinyin的替代品倒是不错的说
<gebjgd> maokk: 那你就用rime
<gebjgd> 我没用过rime
<maokk> rime搞过一整子 强大确实强大 不过只是论坛上有人问有关sunpinyin的东西就顺带来IRC看看
<maokk> 现在的输入法算是丰富啦 一个不行不会弄换一个就是 那想以前少的可怜
<gebjgd> maokk: 我对google很满意
 * gebjgd 大喊 google万岁
<maokk> 是不是因为用得久没出什么bug而且用户字典一直在手头 所以越用越顺啊？
<maokk>  Feature
<maokk> It have no special feature, but it loads all data into memory and algorithm is simpler than bigram or trigram based input method. So in general it provides good speed and better accuracy than Built-in Pinyin.
<maokk> 没看出来这玩意和google有什么关系耶
<gebjgd> maokk: 毛咔咔
<maokk> 它说的这个algorithm 就是谷歌拼音的算法咯？
<gebjgd> maokk: 你关心这个干嘛
<gebjgd> maokk: 去用  好用就行了
<maokk> 既然用吗 发掘下有没有感兴趣的功能嘛
<maokk> 不然直接用fcitx-pinyin算了
<maokk> 说回那个ibus，其实你把property-panel去掉之后也很好用啊
<maokk> ibus也有googlepinyin的吧
<maokk> 应该只是框架不同 引擎还是和fcitx一样的
<gebjgd> maokk: python的垃圾
<maokk> 我是说和fcitx-googlepinyin一样
<gebjgd> maokk: 效率低
<maokk> 这样啊 那fcitx是用什么写的啊 c？
<gebjgd> maokk: 去看源码
<maokk> 应该是c 看了一下
<maokk> 不过ibus效率低真没觉着，我现在用ibus-google拼音就挺好啊
<maokk> 不过ibus最近一个输入法预载入顺序的bug确实挺闹心的 所以换成fcitx了
<maokk> gebjgd: 不管怎么说 还是十分感谢你的推荐啦 我也慢慢习惯google拼音了
<gebjgd> maokk: ibus慢
<maokk> 出词吗？
<gebjgd> maokk: 你用的多了就知道了
<gebjgd> maokk: 配置差的机器上就明显了
<maokk> 。。。好吧 对了 你试过新出的那个搜狗拼音吗
<gebjgd> maokk: 不敢用天朝的软件
<gebjgd> maokk: 信不过
<gebjgd> mao
<gebjgd> mao
<gebjgd> mao
<gebjgd> maokk: 要尽量避免用流氓公司的软件
<maokk> 哈 这是个闭源的项目？
<gebjgd> 毛咔咔 你觉得呢
<gebjgd> maokk: 你姓毛？
<maokk> gebjgd: 还真不是
<gebjgd> maokk: 那为什么叫毛咔咔
<maokk> gebjgd: 因为我喜欢猫咪咪
<maokk> 卡卡是我们家那只肥的
<gebjgd> maokk: 还很天真
<maokk> gebjgd: 不管是天朝地朝公司都以顺利赚钱为目的 谷歌要配合nsa的话 你也没办法不是
<gebjgd> maokk: nsa不会因言定罪
<gebjgd> maokk: 天朝地朝会
<gebjgd> maokk: 作死就继续用
<maokk> gebjgd: 唉，不要这么想嘛 真要因言获罪 用输入法抓还是太低端了吧
<gebjgd> maokk: 不低端  很高端
<maokk> gebjgd: 用输入法抓人 那基本等同于腹诽啦 这种成本政府可不是随随便便就承担地起哒
<gebjgd> maokk: 天朝警察已经持枪了
<gebjgd> mao
<gebjgd> maokk: 有什么承担不起的
<maokk> gebjgd: 阁下有什么网警的内参？
<gebjgd> maokk: 我就是一个旁观者
<maokk> gebjgd: 所以说嘛 警察也有很多旁观哒 敲一个敏感词就抓一个 那也太辛苦了吧 那么多警察太太们多空虚啊
<gebjgd> maokk: 你好傻好天真
<maokk> gebjgd:那你这样跟我聊岂不是很危险？
<gebjgd> maokk: 我在墙外
<gebjgd> maokk: XD
<gebjgd> maokk: 墙内这点没睡觉的人存在么
<maokk> gebjgd: 应该有吧 值班的之类的
<gebjgd> maokk: 那苦逼的工作  在晚上上班的都是苦逼屌丝
<maokk> gebjgd: 赚钱养家嘛
<gebjgd> maokk: 屌丝没家
<maokk> gebjgd: 你是肉身墙外还是讯号墙外啊
<gebjgd> maokk: 肉身
<maokk> XD是哪儿啊
<knownbad> gebjgd: 没带女儿出去？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 去哪
<knownbad> 公园？   这时的天气应该还好吧？
<jiero> gebjgd knownbad  切，我又早起了，大叔们好
 * jiero 这里雷鸣闪电已经持续了7个小时
<jiero> 非常漂亮，说实在的
<jiero> 红光白闪都有
<jiero> knownbad:  公园么？你有孩子了是吧。
<knownbad> 是啊，儿子刚说了闪电很漂亮。
<jiero> knownbad:  :)
<jiero> knownbad: 看来睡6个小时，已经变成常态了
<knownbad> ？
#ubuntu-cn 2015-06-01
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu下TP-LINK TL-WN823N无线网卡死活打不上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470539 如题，台式机安装的Ubuntu14.04，用的TP-LINK TL-WN823N无线网卡，http://blog.csdn.net/ytmayer/article/details/18939747 ， http://blog.163.com/thinki_cao/blog/sta ... 1481635188 按照这个方法，打不上
<^k^>  ─> 驱动，求租 zz: 风的沉落 — 2015-06-01 8:47
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 这歌词做得不错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470540 选区_009.png zz: tracyone — 2015-06-01 9:17
<BuMangHuo> 布拉特之女：父亲是幕后阴谋牺牲品: 国际足联腐败危机愈演愈烈之际，再次当选主席的布拉特的女儿在接受BBC采访时表示，布拉特是“幕后”阴谋的的牺牲品。 http://bbc.in/1GOFg4Z
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 布拉特之女：父亲是幕后阴谋牺牲品 - BBC 中文网
<BuMangHuo> 这什么意思，所以到底谁是主席啊
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • no codecs found 错误解决? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470541 ubuntu12.04无法进入系统,如下错误,求解决 zz: yhm2046 — 2015-06-01 10:15
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 斩斩!
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: yoooooooo
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 壕早..
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: srclib简直是完美
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 上班来了 ...?!
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 是啊. 
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: ...
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 人生赢家
<BuMangHuo> srclib 是啥
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: https://srclib.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: srclib
<BuMangHuo> 今天是个什么日子？　twitter 和　weibo.com 的图标都是黑色
<BuMangHuo> 长者还好么
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 渣，不支持　vim
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 不支持 c
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: c已经有足够多的工具了啊
<BuMangHuo> 唉，当当不知道给我下单了没有
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 当当应该已经下蛋了
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我靠，你的订单怎么还在
<BuMangHuo> 米国的 315 在哪里呢，哥去投诉
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 还没下单...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你帮我多盯着
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 盯P
<BuMangHuo> 又不借给我玩
<BuMangHuo> lol
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 这就下单
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 啊，没事儿，我就是随便问问
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 快去下蛋
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 下完赶紧孵
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 那家酒店可以用我的visa signature免费升级套房!!!
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: ... 你居然把当当喊上来了........
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • [求助]升级到15.04后，光标经常隐身了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470542 系统升级到15.04后，系统启动后，光标有一定的几率会隐身，但是左右键能用，就是看不到光标而已。系统重启后有可能能正常，也可能继续隐身。确定不是双显卡导致到假双屏幕问
<^k^>  ─> 题。大家有没有遇到过？ zz: wickytam — 2015-06-01 10:59
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 卧槽.... 套房....
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 罪过罪过
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 卧槽.... 套房....
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 五星的套房!!!
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 卧槽, igh?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 洲际?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不对啊, 不是个小旅馆嘛?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 不是
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 怎么成五星级套房了?
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 34000哈
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 卧槽, igh?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 哪家旗下的啊?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 对的， 033 那个型号
<BuMangHuo> 黑色的
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: Hotel Chinzanso Tokyo
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 给你看看srclib的效果  https://sourcegraph.com/github.com/aws/aws-sdk-java@dbfa6d6f2285ca088e60cf5c01ba8d93a26d1c2c/.JavaArtifact/com.amazonaws/aws-java-sdk-ecs/.def/com/amazonaws/services/ecs/AmazonECSClient:type/submitTaskStateChange:com.amazonaws.services.ecs.model.SubmitTaskStateChangeRequest
<ubrl> ⇪ t: aws-java-sdk-ecs/src/main/java/com/amazonaws/services/ecs/AmazonECSClient.java at dbfa6d6f2285ca088e60cf5c01ba8d93a26d1c2c - github.com/aws/aws-sdk-java - Sourcegraph
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 这事儿我估计黄牛们不会那么容易罢休吧
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不好办
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 国内的话, 肯定不会善罢甘休, 但是国外他们也没办法吧?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 而且, 这次250k个订单
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 没那么多
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 真发货了, 直接sony破产了啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 而且我猜国外的订单比国内更多吧
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 对啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 米国人也不是省油的吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: Thank you, your order has been placed. 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: reddit早就吵了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 型号没搞错吧
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 你为毛删除老子微信下的评论 ？
<yunfan> roylez: 可在 
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 好像说错了, 就删了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: [セイコー]SEIKO 腕時計 MECHANICAL メカニカル SARB033 メンズ 
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 昂
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: Delivery estimate: Tuesday, June 2, 2015 - Wednesday, June 3, 2015
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 多少人仔
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: ï¿¥ 34,000 
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 等记账
<BuMangHuo> 昂
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 完了告诉我啊，或者要不先给你 1700, 多退少补
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 着什么急
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: ok
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 砍掉黄牛的，应该就没有多少了吧
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 这下真的要买手机了  
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 不嫌大就买一加, 可以用CM
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 我等着那个6000mah的手机呢  
<yunfan> d6000
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 炸弹么?
<yunfan> 一加的价格超过我的上限了 
<iMadper> bu
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 到底砍不砍啊!
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 不是  内置2000多  外面可更换的3000多 
<yunfan> 反正很符合我这种人的用法 
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 必须砍啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 谁知道啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你知道?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: BuMangHuo 要砍就全砍 不可能区分黄牛
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 嗯! 我没买! 必须全砍!
<BuMangHuo> ...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 是啊, 不过以前yixun的ue799就区分黄牛了啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 价格能比么...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 于是我就买到了ue799. 不过没买到ue299, 没赶上
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ue299也是十分之一的价格咯
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不过我估计一会儿也得被砍
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 嗯! 我没买! 必须全砍!
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 但是, 这种砍单不应该是一条命令下来, 所有人一起砍掉?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 为啥那么多人砍了, 我的还没砍...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 因为你想199$卖给我, 不加价不算黄牛
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: lol~ lol~ 
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 199g金子的价格可以考虑
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你又没妹子, 要相机干嘛? 
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 要这样么....
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 要!
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 说的跟你有是的 LOL~
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 当然有
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 而且还能帮你介绍啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 等你跟你的伙伴分了, 就给你介绍女朋友啊
<QiongMangHuo> .....
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 对了 一加好像终止跟cm合作了  改推自己的氢os
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 微博上有人给我了个群号 是 ubunt phone的 难道是你们公司内部的 
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 到底砍不砍
<chihchun> yunfan: 不是。
<chihchun> yunfan: 那個是賣水貨的...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不知道啊, 现在还在?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我去刷新看看
<yunfan> chihchun: 你为毛知道 
<iMadper> chihchun: 你连这个都知道? 打入地方内部了?
<chihchun> yunfan: 因為我加入了。
<BuMangHuo> 依然在
<BuMangHuo> .....
<chihchun> iMadper: 只要有相关群我就去搅和阿。得搜集反馈
<yunfan> chihchun: 额 那你看到我刚才说话了 ？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 昂, 都下班了, 要砍也是今晚砍
<iMadper> chihchun: 赞!
<yunfan> chihchun: 你搞到机器了 ？
<BuMangHuo> chihchun: 高管亲自潜入内部？
 * iMadper (づ￣ 3￣)づ chihchun 
<chihchun> BuMangHuo: 我打工的阿。你误会了吧
<BuMangHuo> chihchun: 没有啊
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 人家卖软件的 是去当QA而已 
<BuMangHuo> chihchun: 频道里 title 最高的，除了 qiao, 就是你和 tryit 吧？
<chihchun> yunfan: 我操，我被踢出去了
<yunfan> chihchun: 嘿嘿 
<BuMangHuo> chihchun: 0A0, 这个频道里有那个群的卧底吧？
<yunfan> 我靠 chihchun 你和tryiy一个级别啊  那你还说不是高管
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: ooOO_OOoo 是tech title高. tryit是management title高. 不一样的.
 * yunfan 看下clojure
<chihchun> tryit 是谁...
<iMadper> chihchun: 是频道里的一个高管. 
<BuMangHuo> chihchun: 反正 title 很高就对了
<iMadper> chihchun: 手底下很多小弟帮他写代码就对了
<chihchun> 都是马甲，我认不得... Q_Q
<chihchun> iMadper: 我根本没人，都是求人帮我写 ... 就是个打工的
<chihchun> 所以「回首六月」又是谁
<tryit> BuMangHuo, title有毛线用。。。
<chihchun> title 真没什么用...
 * tryit 没注意，你们又在合伙黑……
<yunfan> 高管发怒了 有人要遭殃了 
<chihchun> 又加入那个奇怪的水货群了...
<yunfan> roylez: 靠靠靠
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 拜高管
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 哦，他这个 34000 里面，已经有 10% 的税了对吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 10%那么高?
<BuMangHuo> ポイント： 3,400pt  (10%)
<BuMangHuo> 不知道这是不是税的意思
<iMadper> 不\
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 竟然不是税拔?
<BuMangHuo> 不知道啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 不是
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 那是amazon points
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 好吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: Amazon Points: 3,400pt  (10%)  See details
<chihchun> tryit: 拜高管~
<chihchun> 下午闪人回去台湾啦，大家下次见
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 这比实体店里面便宜好多啊，我昨天在我住的附近的一个商场看了看，什么山寨瑞士xx 之类的，都是 5k 起
<iMadper> chihchun: 昂. 
<BuMangHuo> 社保调整缴费基数是在几月来着？
<BuMangHuo> 我记得就是 5 月啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 10月
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 应该不是
<BuMangHuo> 我记得是 5 月还是 6 月
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 啊? 不是吗?
<BuMangHuo> 北京市社会保险缴费年度调整为每年7月1日至次年6月30日
<BuMangHuo> 额， 7 月 啊？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 哦...
<BuMangHuo> 靠，不对，另一个页面写的 4 月
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 四月, 公积金7月
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 赞，正解
<BuMangHuo> 那这么说， 6 月份还能少交一点儿....
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 但是社保会滞后和补缴, 得等社平出来
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, .
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 现在社平多少了啊?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 是不是得6k了啊?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 17k/3
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 啊? 怎么还是17k?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不是去年就是这个数?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 正忙, 说的就是去年的
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 昂. 
<mouism> sublime的c语言run 不支持输入？能不能设置到终端中运行啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: /3 啥意思
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 除...
<BuMangHuo> 我的意思是为啥要除呐，我去查查
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 因为社保和公积金的上限就是社平三倍....
 * BuMangHuo ... 真心给壕们跪了
<BuMangHuo> 都到社保上限了...
<BuMangHuo> http://item.jd.com/923144.html iMadper 这货咋凑单
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 【力博得声波电动牙刷】力博得（Lebond） 声波电动牙刷 unique刷头3支装 白色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 女 婿 :       甲:"我听说你女儿快结婚了。谁这么幸运啊?"      乙:"他是个外科医生。"      甲:"太好了,不过我原听说是个教授。"      乙:"哦,不！那是她前夫,是个法律教授。"      甲:"我怎么记得是个精神病学教授?"      乙:"你一定说的是戴维
<^k^>  ─> ,是她的第一个丈夫,著名的精神病学教授。"      甲:"天啊,真有趣,原来这些教授都曾 …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 字体渲染有点小问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470543 最近从 Ubuntu 12.04 换成了 Ubuntu 14.04 之后，发现字体渲染有些小问题，在某些情况下，文字会有彩色的边出现，如图（看大图） 图中的头两行（#include）的文字会有一点彩色的边，在 Ubuntu 12.04 上没有这
<^k^>  ─> 个问题，请问有人知道怎么解决吗？ 我尝试过调整 font hinting 相关的设置，好像没有作用 …
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 贵组王利明请假了?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 母鸡, 找不到他太正常了... 我组像我这么敬业的不多
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, +1
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, :)
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: lol~
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你说 是不是实话?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我有个更贴切的说啊
<iMadper> 说法
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: fire
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 贵组跟你一样不敬业的程度这么低的不多
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: =,=
<BuMangHuo> 马蛋，京东运费怎么破啊啊啊
 * iMadper srclib真心好用. 
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 那是啥?
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 自提
 * iMadper 然后emacs的exec-path怎么这么破
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: srclib啊, 王垠在的那个公司写的静态分析工具
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 哇... 牛牛
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我只是用用而已
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 哇... 牛牛
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 真心好用
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 分析的又快又精确
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: QiongMangHuo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=10&v=BNF5yNIWkho
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ srclib: a hackable, polyglot code analysis library - YouTube
<BuMangHuo> 为啥发的链接还是 t=10
<BuMangHuo> 前 10s 有什么秘密么
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不知道诶. 
 * BuMangHuo 刷片的脚步慢一点，等等我的 vps
 * QiongMangHuo brb
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 这视频用的是 sublimetext 嘛，没有 vim
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 是啊. 不过无所谓, 反正有emacs的.
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 今天长大吗那个白菜，塑料的水壶靠谱么？
<BuMangHuo> 买个喝凉茶不错唉
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 啥? link?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=45029272408
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 新世亚冷水壶五件套扎壶塑料凉水壶凉水杯水具套装大容量果汁壶-tmall.com天猫
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我还以为你说这个呢: http://www.smzdm.com/p/677049
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 移动端：Medela 美德乐 和韵手动吸乳器+贝亲爽身粉+贝亲棉签棒*2盒 201元包邮（301-100）_京东优惠_什么值得买
<BuMangHuo> ...... iMadper 我倒想买，可是这不是白菜啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 买了干嘛用啊...
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 和凉茶啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 喝
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我都用矿泉水瓶子
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 喝完不扔就是了
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我靠，热水装进去烫扁了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我都喝冷水
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 玩这么大
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我没有过滤器啊
 * BuMangHuo 不过说起来，跟我从小喝的水比起来，不用过滤器直接水龙头喝，也算是纯净水了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 又来了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 啥?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 修空调的啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 是啊. 
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 贵组王老板讳利明, 不上irc, 不回邮件啊. 难道还要我当面去催?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 用halt和shutdown指令关机卡屏欢迎界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470545 操作系统版本：Ubuntu15.04 内核版本：3.19.0-18-generic x86_64 电脑型号：神州UI47 D4 CPU：Intel® Core™ i7-3517U CPU @ 1.90GHz × 4 ---------------------------------------------------------------- 前两天刚刚装上
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 调到舒适的5摄氏度 然后明天开始带一件外套
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 他们几个挣好多钱啊..
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 羡慕
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 一个月六千, 赞赞哒
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我靠， 5度
<BuMangHuo> 你们太幸福了吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 听他扯
<BuMangHuo> 调到 7 度最幸福吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 师傅之前说正常是19~20度
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我们空调开关上写：不要调到 26 以下....
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我们早上26度, 师傅过来说你们屋确实不行 太热
<BuMangHuo> 我们这个开关好像假的...
<BuMangHuo> 调到 10 了都，显示室内温度还是 26
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 里头流的水是26度
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> srclib竟然没用rubysonra
<BuMangHuo> 干的漂亮
<BuMangHuo> 可是为了什么呢
<BuMangHuo> ss 到底怎么看到底是不是真的连上服务器了
<BuMangHuo> 比如配置加密方式没对， 也会打开本地端口来着
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 为啥踢我?
<iMadper> O0XX: 打是疼骂是爱
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 那个单要砍就快砍, 不砍就快发货! 唧唧歪歪的真烦
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 说是缺货嘛
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不缺货啊, 我昨天下单巨早
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 现在显示缺货啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不再销售了啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我下单的时候有货, 那我那个就是有啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: Backordered 跟缺货差不多一个意思吧
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 不一样吧
<iMadper> bu
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我不知道啊
<GODDOG> BuMangHuo, http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E7%94%A8%E6%88%B7%E6%95%B0%E6%8D%AE%E6%8A%A5%E5%8D%8F%E8%AE%AE
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 用户数据报协议 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 早知道多买几个了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 为啥?
<BuMangHuo> 这样说不定有漏掉的啊
<BuMangHuo> 反正砍了的也不用还钱
<GODDOG> BuMangHuo, UDP协议应该是不需要应答 所以你说的是不是真的连上服务器 我不知道你指的是不是需要服务器应答以建立链接
<BuMangHuo> GODDOG: 我就想知道我的 shadowsocks 隧道是不是正常建立了
<BuMangHuo> 如果断了，我得切换路由器上面的翻墙策略
<GODDOG> BuMangHuo, 不太了解ss
<GODDOG> BuMangHuo, 我所理解的是 UDP只可能丢包 不建立链接 也就是你的代理程序只管发包 并不管服务器收到没有
<GODDOG> BuMangHuo, 至于你说的ss隧道 我不了解
<BuMangHuo> GODDOG: ss 有 tcp 的
<GODDOG> 哦 tcp有三次握手吧  
<GODDOG> 那应该可以确定你的是否建立了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: https://twitter.com/bafield 这个人是你么
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 午夜游民 (@bafield) | Twitter
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 为啥是我?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 不知道啊，我一直认为这人是你。。。。
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 也是. 
<wangli> iMadper, 早
<iMadper> wangli: 早, 王老板
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 早, 首席
<iMadper> wangli: ooOO_OOoo: 贵组现在有没有岗位让我去啊?
<wangli> iMadper, 那是首席么
<iMadper> wangli: 搞基首席?
<wangli> iMadper, 必须有
<iMadper> wangli: jd给看看.
<wangli> iMadper, 还没开，过些时间就有了
<iMadper> wangli: msg
<BuMangHuo> 首席换 nick 了？
<BuMangHuo> wangli: 王老板早
<wangli> BuMangHuo, 早
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 闯和马 : 闯对马说:跑得再远,你也逃不出我的手掌心！
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: .......
<r3nd3r> 那个 割一下呢
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你之前的kmemleak enabled kernel在哪儿?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我跑个内存泄露的测试
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~adamlee/lp1435656_memleak_49/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Ubuntu - Kernel Team Server
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 这个url是不是很腻害
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 为啥厉害?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 有哥的名字
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不就是people.redhat.com/~sb/xxx的翻版?
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你叫穷忙活, 又不叫啥adamlee
 * O0XX 阿达木 李
<iMadper> sb => somebody
<QiongMangHuo> .....
 * QiongMangHuo afk
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • cdimg.ubuntu.com最近刚发现打不开了，92.189.92.164这是它的网址，电脑可以解析出来，就是打不开 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470549 cdimg.ubuntu.com最近刚发现打不开了，92.189.92.164这是它的网址，电脑可以解析出来，就是打不开，也ping不能，怎么解决？这是我个人
<^k^>  ─> 的问题呢还是大家都打不开这个网页呢？ zz: xinfang11 — 2015-06-01 16:56
<O0XX> iMadper: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62037b5agw1esop6qcet2g209509px6p.gif
<ubrl> O0XX: ⇪ image/gif
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • cdimg.ubuntu.com最近刚发现打不开了，92.189.92.164这是它的网址，电脑可以解析出来，就是打不开 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470552 cdimg.ubuntu.com最近刚发现打不开了，92.189.92.164这是它的网址，电脑可以解析出来，就是打不开，也ping不能，怎么解决？这是我
<^k^>  ─> 个人的问题呢还是大家都打不开这个网页呢？ zz: xinfang11 — 2015-06-01 17:06
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 703n 从哪里下刀拆
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 砖头在手, 哪都是口
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 那哥们怎么拆的，居然没有痕迹
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 嘿嘿...
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 你砖了?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 没有
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 我要给 reset 按钮上加点东西
<BuMangHuo> 做成一个按钮
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 完全找不到他翘的地方
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 你粘外面不就行了?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 啊你没明白
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 现在那个 reset 不是在里面嘛，需要东西插入
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 不方便按
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: iMadper http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7e948b4djw1esopfgu3dxj20ai07zaa8.jpg
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 你这样不好吧....
<iMadper> O0XX: 那你能吃还是不能吃?
<O0XX> iMadper: 真要是清真的那就能吃
<O0XX> iMadper: 不过清真不清真要颁证的
<iMadper> O0XX: 550g * 12才21?
<iMadper> O0XX: 豆腐都不止这个价格了吧?
<iMadper> O0XX: 不是有本书, 叫做, 如果向回教兄弟传福音  ?
<iMadper> O0XX: http://cclw.net/other/zyxhjtcfy/index.html  找到了
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 《怎样向回教弟兄传福音？》
<iMadper> O0XX: 这网站站主还没被杀死?
<iMadper> O0XX: 我点开看了一下, 感觉有点儿黑
<nyfair> 麻痹，kde5 plasma动不动就hang
<nyfair> 我还是滚回普通的kde吧
<nyfair> 这堆傻逼还号称要替代windows，呵呵
 * nyfair 在考虑要不要游戏放弃支持linux
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 难道不是应该支持我Ubuntu么? 你看steam
<archl_> nyfair,  你怎么会被迷惑安装linux了？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: QiongMangHuo: 日本ipad便宜不?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 哦, 不对 ,这个月没钱了... 还是算了...
<archl_> iMadper, 买个二手的，以后再卖了 -
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 我的galaxy nexus现在可以ubuntu touch的最高版本是多少？不知道15.04支持nexus3吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470553 我的galaxy nexus现在可以ubuntu touch的最高版本是多少？不知道15.04支持nexus3吗？ zz: xinfang11 — 2015-06-01 17:40
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我的galaxy nexus现在可以ubuntu touch的最高版本是多少？不知道15.04支持nexus3吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470554 我的galaxy nexus现在可以ubuntu touch的最高版本是多少？不知道15.04支持nexus3吗？ zz: xinfang11 — 2015-06-01 17:41
<{ToT}> gfrog: ...
<gfxmode> I've setup X2goServer, and get gfxmode-remote-control to KDE Linux
<gfxmode> but cannot launch fcitx
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 新人问个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470556 root@ubuntu:~# sudo apt-get install libnl1 libnl1-dev Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package libnl1-dev 这个要怎么处理啊？换源也不行，一样的错误，有大神帮忙解决下吗？
<^k^>  ─> ubuntu14.04LTS zz: last quarter — 2015-06-01 18:14
<wtm_iphone> 没人咩
<{ToT}> 有庅
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 叫爷爷送礼 : 小约翰（大声祷告）:"上帝啊,我生日那天让他们送我一大盒巧克力吧！ " 妈妈:"你嚷什么呀,小点声,上帝也听得见。" 小约翰:"我知道,可是在隔壁的爷爷听不见呀。"
<ngkaho1234> {ToT}: æ°´
<ngkaho1234> {ToT}: 一般##linux都禁水，感覺不輕鬆
<ngkaho1234> {ToT}: 在那裡混跡時我都沒有怎麼水
<ngkaho1234> {ToT}: ##linux-offtopic來這裡把，可以閒聊
<CyrusYzGTt> 偷笑， 你的英文应该很好
<ngkaho1234> CyrusYzGTt: o_O
<ngkaho1234> CyrusYzGTt: ._.
<CyrusYzGTt> ngkaho1234§ .. - -/[[[
<ngkaho1234> CyrusYzGTt: 嘴巴好就可以了，哈哈
<ngkaho1234> CyrusYzGTt: 口技
<CyrusYzGTt> ngkaho1234§ 那里能用 汉字吗，，或者 pinyinlish
<ngkaho1234> CyrusYzGTt: 最好不要,騷擾其他人
<CyrusYzGTt> ngkaho1234§ 那不去了， 
<ngkaho1234> 用拼音幹什麼。。
<ngkaho1234> ze go si yat zung pingjam
<ngkaho1234> 這樣？
<ngkaho1234> CyrusYzGTt: 反正在那些頻道說英文就是了，沒有什麼的。
<CyrusYzGTt> ngkaho1234§ 好吧， 见仁见智
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 找不到命令add-apt-repository 已经安装python-software-properties http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470558 系统:Debian 8.0 桌面:XFCE4 在用add-apt-repository添加ppa源时，提示找不到命令。于是用apt装了python-software-properties (版本0.92.25debian1)，但还是无法找到add-apt-repository命令。
<{ToT}> ngkaho1234: 嗯嗯 加上
<{ToT}> 完蛋 下载不了列表了
<zdc> 有人在吗，朋友们
<zdc> 朋友们
<{ToT}> 在呢少年
<{ToT}> gebjgd: 哥啊 出来吹牛了
<^k^> 新 华南校区 • 3D桌面怎么浮起来 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470559 我这个3D桌面不能变成那个小的种立方体，切换工作区时都是粘在边框上的，怎么能设置成那种小的立方体。 zz: 0852King — 2015-06-01 21:27
<gebjgd> 别走啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 刚才帮忙面试了一个 essen大学毕业的妹子
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 南京人
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 做测试
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我也要去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 投啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 就是我想去南德，不想去 köln
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 赞
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 刚视频结束，那老头不给我 hardwarenähe 的了……说给个 lidl的……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, lidl的什么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: lidl 电子商务里边帮忙做移动开发
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不管了，反正都是unbefristete festanstellung
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 超强
<gebjgd> alvi
<alvin_rxg> 什么超强
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 以后我多去几次lidl 
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd:  这个嘛？ https://www.gdata.de/ueber-g-data/karriere/stellenangebot/anzeige/junior-engineer-qa-mw
<ubrl> alvin_rxg: ⇪ Junior Engineer QA (m/w) - G DATA Software AG
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 应该是
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 在线急求助，已经安装centos7.1由于大量软件不支持，准备换ubuntu，live cd无法引导。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470560 在线急求助，已经安装centos7.1由于大量软件不支持，准备换ubuntu，用u盘制作live cd，开机无法引导。一直是一个输入的光标等待。怎么破
<xxashxx> 有人知道昨天的黑客大战什么情况吗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我的win7 oem破解版都提示我可以直接升级win7了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 盗版升级了还是盗版，一样的。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你还是等 win10 的破解出来了再升级
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我倒是有个pro版本的cd key
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我关心的是升级后能不能在 win10中输入 win7的 key。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 无所谓了 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 反正我就是玩游戏用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有应用在上面跑
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 为了个正版，再重装系统也是很烦躁的事
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 莫非你有很多应用在win上？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 一直在 win. 笔记本双显卡在 linux上玩起来要崩
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 买什么双显卡
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 笔记本别玩游戏  否则挂的快
<alvin_rxg> 所以 win 嘛，其他都一样，虚拟机开个 linux就成了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ssd + i7 4核 什么的，比以前的机器上跑的 linux 快很多了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这年头win上不太平  还是Linux安逸
<alvin_rxg> 不太平？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 垃圾软件  病毒  太多
<alvin_rxg> 是吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 是啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你都装什么软件了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, win上？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什么都没装
<alvin_rxg> .......................
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 数据 个人资料全在Linux分区上
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 如果你屏蔽内置的intel显卡呢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这些都是装的软件 http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=u8N1x8R0
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 俩显卡不是完全独立的。。。必须要先有 intel，才能用 nvidia。所以只能停用 nvidia 的显卡
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, XD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 买的时候不看好了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, .net 赞！
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, office 赞
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你越来越专业了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: intel i7 4700mq，它自身继承显卡
<alvin_rxg> .net 关我屁事
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你那个笔记本带hdmi么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 带
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还就行了  能外接个fullhd的显示器
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, n卡不是像想象中的对Linux支持那么好
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 单一个显卡没问题
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这倒是  当初买的时候你不知道是双显卡？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 知道
<alvin_rxg> 这样子也不错  http://uploadpie.com/sQkxw
<ubrl> alvin_rxg: ⇪ image/png
#ubuntu-cn 2015-06-02
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Windows 10 預定於 2015/07/29 上市 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470563 http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=n ... 10-July-29 Microsoft To Release Windows 10 On 29 July http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=n ... 0-Features Windows 10 To Be A Free Upgrade: What Linux Users Need To Know Linux 使用者 需要知道的 Window
<^k^>  ─> s 10 功能 zz: poloshiao — 2015-06-02 6:44
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 •  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470558 poloshiao 写道: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/10/how-to-add-launchpad-ppas-in-debian-via.html How To Add Launchpad PPAs In Debian Via `add-apt-repository` Command 安装了software-properties-common，解决！非常感谢！ 事实证明在Debian 8.0系统上，应该安装software-pro
<^k^>  ─> perties-common来获得add-apt-repository命令！ zz: sglzs — 2015-06-02 8:45
<HowIsItGoing> ^k^: 
<HowIsItGoing> test
<ubrl> HowIsItGoing:点点点.  21:14
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 这么早啊
<aaron> halo
<Guest91355> 有人在吗
<ubrl> Guest91355:点点点.  21:42
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 早么？ 9点多了好么
<Guest91355> 忘记了时差
<Guest91355> 饿
<BuMangHuo> 你看你同事们都还没上线呐
<BuMangHuo> 高管 chihchun_afk 都 akf
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 他们是土壕，我是土鳖
<BuMangHuo> ...
<gfxmode> 拜各位技术壕
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 啥叫技术壕
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 你是说草榴技术区的斑竹？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 基佬 : 从前有一个人叫肯德基,他走到哪里,都会有一个叫麦当佬的人如影随形。 后来人们就用"基佬"来形容这种亲密无间的关系。
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 这个频道有1024的斑竹么？我有个草榴账号莫名其妙被禁言了
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 我靠，你居然有帐号
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 我是只看不发党
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 貌似要降薪...
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 啥?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 啥情况?
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 哈哈，2011年6月份，草榴服务器被火烧了，然后账号信息没了，那个时候1024开放注册了。我在那个时候注册的
<M02> O0XX|Qiong: 嘿, 你这说话说一半...
<palomino|exhaust> 被火烧...
<O0XX|Qiong> M02: 我听了一耳朵
<M02> O0XX|Qiong: .. ... ....
<M02> O0XX|Qiong: 没这么惨吧
<M02> O0XX|Qiong: 我就说, 看你一大清早就不开心
<M02> O0XX|Qiong: 我就想问你, 点解母开森
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 纳尼？
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 为毛
 * O0XX|Qiong 额...
<M02> HowIsItGoing: 因为你工资太高了, 公司出不起了
<HowIsItGoing> M02: 降也该降Qiong老板的啊
 * HowIsItGoing 趁Qiong老板不在，正好给丫降
<M02> HowIsItGoing: 也对. 
<M02> HowIsItGoing: 趁他病, 要他命
<gfxmode> palomino|working: 
<gfxmode> palomino|working: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1098004709
 * M02 点解唔开心
<ubrl> gfxmode: ⇪ 为什么服务器会着火 数据没了怎么办 我们的1024啊 。。。。_李毅吧_百度贴吧
<gfxmode> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1097810752
<ubrl> gfxmode: ⇪ 肿么办，1024的服务器被烧了啊！_李毅吧_百度贴吧
<ooOO_OOoo> M02: 贵司要 IPO ?
<ooOO_OOoo> M02: http://www.zdnet.com/article/mark-shuttleworth-considering-canonical-ipo/
<ubrl> ooOO_OOoo: ⇪ ​Mark Shuttleworth considering Canonical IPO | ZDNet
<M02> O0XX|Qiong: msg跟你说
<HowIsItGoing> M02: 开个channel撒，我也要听
<M02> HowIsItGoing: 问nancy啊
<HowIsItGoing> M02: 问啥？
<O0XX|Qiong> M02:啥?
<M02> O0XX|Qiong: 啥?
<gfxmode_> x2go有人用么，Linux远程桌面？现在我浏览器、阅读器等都可以显示中文，但文档管理器、Konsole中文是乱码
<O0XX|Qiong> M02:对对对
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 怎样使用VPN？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470566 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/VPN 问题： 1.ubuntu12.04 lts 已安装了VPN？ 2.链接，不是很明白。 Code: sudo pptpsetup --create test --server 服務器地址 --username 用戶名 --password 密碼 --start 假如，用户使用VPN链接网站：forum.ubuntu.org.cn 在
<^k^>  ─> 终端输入：sudo pptpsetup --create test --server froum.ubuntu.org.cn --username 用戶名 --password 密碼 --s …
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 如何lock git server repository? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470567 两个git server同步时，遇到如下问题： 当一个git server准备push 到另一个git server repository时，但还没执行push动作，如何去锁定目标git server rep, 不让其他developer push 到目标 git server rep? zz: chenxitwo
<^k^>  ─> — 2015-06-02 10:55
<gfxmode_> Canonical的中国员工有内部股份的么？若有，会赚翻哦
<M02> gfxmode_: 想多了. 
<BuMangHuo> M02: 赚翻还不够啊？还要更多？
<BuMangHuo> M02: 快去下单镜头啊 lol
 * O0XX|Qiong 饿
<HowIsItGoing> gfxmode_: 想多了
<M02> BuMangHuo: 为啥? 发货了?
<BuMangHuo> M02: 暂时还没有
<BuMangHuo> M02: 但是到现在还不砍，肯定就是发啊
<BuMangHuo> M02: 银行扣钱没有
<M02> BuMangHuo: 我查查...
<BuMangHuo> 如果扣钱了，肯定会发货吧
<M02> BuMangHuo: 没扣好像
<BuMangHuo> 额，美国鬼子效率好低
<gfxmode_> 最近浦发信用卡的活动有点多，我昨天买80块钱的甜品，只用了30块钱
<M02> BuMangHuo: 现在还是为入账
<M02> gfxmode_: 卧槽, 竟然吃得起30块钱的甜品...
<BuMangHuo> M02: 那就是没扣啊
<M02> BuMangHuo: 是啊...
<M02> BuMangHuo: 不开心啊
<M02> BuMangHuo: 要砍就快砍, 要发货就快发货, 又不发货又不砍单, 搞毛啊
<BuMangHuo> 。。。。
<BuMangHuo> M02: sony 那个做法好诡异的，边砍边卖
<BuMangHuo> M02: 砍了好久才下架
<gfxmode_> M02: 一个月才吃一回 像过年一样 T——T
<BuMangHuo> M02: 而且丫也没有库存限制
<M02> gfxmode_: 卧槽, 竟然每个月花30块钱吃奢侈品!
<M02> gfxmode_: 土豪受我一拜!
<O0XX|Qiong> M02: 酵素，即酶。酶（德语：Enzym，源于希腊语：ενζυμον，“在酵里面”），指具有生物催化功能的高分子物质。 
<gfxmode_> M02: 壕，你太谦虚了
<HowIsItGoing> gfxmode_: 卧槽, 竟然每个月花30块钱吃奢侈品!
<M02> O0XX|Qiong: http://haitao.smzdm.com/p/312307  ??
<ubrl> M02: ⇪ 凑单品：NOW Foods Bromelain 菠萝酵素胶囊（2400Gdu/500mg） 120粒 $14.28_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<O0XX|Qiong> M02:看第一个评论
<M02> O0XX|Qiong: http://haitao.smzdm.com/p/300011  看这个描述
<ubrl> M02: ⇪ NOW Foods Super Enzymes 超级酵素180粒 $13.28+$2.89（约￥100）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<M02> O0XX|Qiong: lol~
<O0XX|Qiong> M02: 这款酵素，含有木瓜粉、菠萝粉等等
<O0XX|Qiong> M02: http://detail.yao.95095.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.umnT1p&id=19477436970&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&abbucket=12
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 同仁堂 大山楂丸 10丸 开胃消食助消化消化不良腹胀胃胀-tmall.com天猫
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode_: 卧槽，今天吃奢侈品
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode_: 竟然吃奢侈品
<BuMangHuo> M02: O0XX|Qiong ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<archl_l> 浦发信用卡 - - - 
<archl_l> 吃得东西太多，吃不下
<archl_l> 放着2公斤蛋白粉
<BuMangHuo> M02: 下单了个 ipod shuffer , 发现并没什么卵用
<BuMangHuo> shuffle?
<archl_l> BuMangHuo,  买了牙刷了吗？
<archl_l> BuMangHuo, 我在卖lebond刷柄中 - - 
<BuMangHuo> archl_l: 我的就是 lebond 啊
<BuMangHuo> archl_l: 四个月了，没舍得买刷头呢.....
<archl_l> BuMangHuo, 京东特价活动？
<archl_l> BuMangHuo, 快上啊
<BuMangHuo> archl_l: 上什么啊
<archl_l> BuMangHuo, 几乎半价
<archl_l> BuMangHuo, 买刷头
<BuMangHuo> archl_l: 再买个刷柄？
<BuMangHuo> archl_l: 我知道半价，但是
<archl_l> BuMangHuo, 额。我打错了，是我买了刷头，在卖
<archl_l> BuMangHuo, 还是很贵 ---
<BuMangHuo> archl_l: 买 7 个刷头， 满 200 - 100 刚好半价
<BuMangHuo> archl_l: 但是我担心的时候我的刷柄能用那么久么
<BuMangHuo> archl_l: 三个月一换的话， 7 个将近得用两年
<archl_l> BuMangHuo,  质保是2年啊。。。你丫不知道？
<archl_l> BuMangHuo, 盒子上有个号码，延长质保吧？
<BuMangHuo> archl_l: 擦
<BuMangHuo> archl_l: 盒子刚扔
<BuMangHuo> 这个周末才扔的
<archl_l> BuMangHuo, 是两年，确定。。。
<archl_l> BuMangHuo, 不需要盒子 - 盒子是用来积分换更多刷柄的。
<archl_l> BuMangHuo, 我的积分足够再来一只牙刷了
<BuMangHuo> archl_l: 而且现在 59 的那个刷头断货了
<BuMangHuo> archl_l: 这样就更不划算了
<archl_l> BuMangHuo, 我现在想是换 I2还是M1，还是攒更多
<archl_l> BuMangHuo, 哦。我没买好的刷头 - 我只选了精英版的 
<BuMangHuo> archl_l: 白色柄配黑色刷头挺诡异吧
<archl_l> BuMangHuo, 买 12个 150元 
<archl_l> BuMangHuo, 所以我在卖
<BuMangHuo> archl_l: 7 个 100 的最划算
<archl_l> BuMangHuo, 有黑有白啊。再说你丫的真带着去旅行啊
<BuMangHuo> archl_l: 白色没货了
<BuMangHuo> archl_l: 旅行，啥意思？
<archl_l> BuMangHuo, 过几天卖掉了 相当于30元买了6个
<BuMangHuo> archl_l: 有人买。。。。？
<archl_l> BuMangHuo, 。。。就是出去旅行时候带着牙刷呀。
<archl_l> BuMangHuo, 会的会的。
<BuMangHuo> archl_l: 那跟颜色有什么关系？
<archl_l> BuMangHuo, 是你认为有关系的呀。旅行时候爆光率比在家还高，你都不在意，在家你还怕色彩不一样？
<BuMangHuo> 。。。
<BuMangHuo> archl_l: 唉，这是我见过的你说过的最有道理的话
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 15.04下用chrome遇到一个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470568 如图，选择一段文字之后拖动，那个带文字的白方块会随着拖动越变越大，我的台式14.04就没有这个问题，但我不知道是系统版本的问题还是显卡驱动的问题。 1.png 2.png zz: liankaohk — 2015-06-02
<^k^>  ─> 12:02
<archl_l> BuMangHuo, 不是啊，只是现在我发现大多数人不够聪明所以开始学解释了。
<BuMangHuo> 。。。
<BuMangHuo> archl_l: 我是觉得有白色的时候没买，现在买黑色的，太蛋疼
<archl_l> BuMangHuo,  放弃也是成本 - 选择 - 你必须选择了
<archl_l> BuMangHuo, 你可以买一个 i3啊。
<archl_l> BuMangHuo, 找个姑娘一起生活
<archl_l> BuMangHuo, 生了孩子给孩子用小孩的。
<archl_l> 走了 -
<archl_l> 吃饭去
<BuMangHuo> archl_l: 谁告诉你没有姑娘一起生活了。。。。
<archl_l> BuMangHuo, 那就买买买呀。
<BuMangHuo> archl_l: 选择个 p， 做还能用 5 元券的时候没用
<archl_l> BuMangHuo, 拜拜
<BuMangHuo> http://view.news.qq.com/a/20150602/009449.htm
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 在故宫拍裸照，物欲对文物的冒犯_评论_腾讯网
<BuMangHuo> 照片呢
<BuMangHuo> 没图说个 jb
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: http://t66y.com/htm_data/7/1506/1506416.html
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 喷血福利！摄影师在故宫长城为女模特拍裸照，大量套图遭曝光。。[40P] 草榴社
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 求帮忙发到 tele 里面手机看
<M02> wangli: kdump生成的文件, 压缩后有多大?
<M02> wangli: 一个12g内存, 刚开机什么都没运行的笔记本. 
<BuMangHuo> 妹子不错？ O0XX|Qiong 
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 身材不错
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<axhiao> 大家好，请问root权限下gedit,sublime等文本编辑器无法切换中文输入法怎么解决？谢谢
<M02> axhiao: 用sudoedit?
<ruifeng> 吃饭了
<axhiao> sudo edit以后无法切换输入法了啊
<axhiao> 好像是关于gedit的权限问题，没有办法调用输入法
<axhiao> anyone can help me? please???
<chihchun> axhiao: https://gist.github.com/chihchun/c7db19a013da158247bd
<ubrl> ⇪ f: -
<O0XX|Qiong> M02: https://github.com/chihchun/curator-phablet  chihchun 的项目
<ubrl> ⇪ f: chihchun/curator-phablet · GitHub
<M02> chihchun: 大佬, 我对你好感度爆棚!
<chihchun> M02: 我需要國內的源阿
<chihchun> M02: 结果那个项目，被鸡排妹的经纪人告了。所以已经停了
<chihchun> M02: 他们告我们滥用肖像权...
<O0XX|Qiong> chihchun: 鸡排妹都告过你...
<O0XX|Qiong> chihchun: 我对你更崇拜了
<chihchun> O0XX|Qiong: 过内源推荐一个来，我在写一个XD
<O0XX|Qiong> chihchun: t66y啊
<O0XX|Qiong> chihchun: 还有你说 国内... 不合适吧...XD
<O0XX|Qiong> chihchun: 你可是党国的人民啊
<M02> chihchun: 鸡排妹... 
<chihchun> O0XX|Qiong: 我对中国人都养成习惯说国内。
<O0XX|Qiong> chihchun: 以后可以说墙内...
<chihchun> O0XX|Qiong: 上回跟客户吃饭，只说常常从台湾来中国出差。对方差点没掀桌...
<chihchun> O0XX|Qiong: 利马被纠正要说 s/中国/大陆/
<M02> chihchun: lol~ 对方没掀成是因为被你抢先掀桌子了?
<chihchun> O0XX|Qiong: 草榴 还在阿。我以为 91porn 比较好用
<M02> chihchun: 是啊, 91好用. 
<O0XX|Qiong> chihchun: 91都是视频啦...t66y还是图片多一点
 * chihchun 研究研究 
<M02> 其实弄个视频应用也不错
<chihchun> 最近 phone 的 bowser 刚做好 porn mode 呢！
<chihchun> (隐私模式)
<M02> 问题是, chihchun 现在的这个应用是个看正经图的. 换成t66y/91无线, 就便成pron了啊!
<M02> porn
<M02> chihchun: 在大陆, 传播淫秽色情是违法的啊
<chihchun> M02: 我知道。最近在搞商城人工审核....
<chihchun> M02: 需要针对境内法规调适地方颇多....
<M02> chihchun: 就算做视频, 也得找beautifulleg这样的网站抓
<M02> chihchun: 是啊. 
<chihchun> M02: 对对。这种比较，我可以上架商城XD
<M02> chihchun: 老司机你知道的真多, 感觉我们说出来的网站, 你都知道...
 * chihchun 很认真做市场调研
 * chihchun 出门来去 computex 开会
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 使用VPN，访问外网网站？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470570 http://www.jb51.net/os/Ubuntu/34821.html 目的：使用VPN，访问互联网网站。 问题： 1.ubuntu12.04 lts，已安装了VPN 客服端。 但是，它只可以访问，VPN服务端。其它，什么功能也没。对么？ 2.ubuntu 12.04 lts，安装
<M02> wangli: 一会儿让首席上来给我解答个kdump的问题啊
<BuMangHuo> M02: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/105389/arch-grub-asking-for-run-lvm-lvmetad-socket-on-a-non-lvm-disk
<ubrl> ⇪ f: partition - Arch GRUB asking for /run/lvm/lvmetad.socket on a non lvm disk - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange
<BuMangHuo> M02: 这个问题怎么破
<wangli> M02, 早
<BuMangHuo> M02: grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot --bootloader-id=arch_grub --recheck 这个成功了
<BuMangHuo> grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg 然后 mkconfig 报错
<gfxmode_> 刚试了下拔键帽，键盘空格键拔掉后，不好装，其它的键还好装
<xrosnight> 有用openshift的朋友吗？
<xrosnight> 感觉怎么样
<BuMangHuo> 求教 uefi 大师
<M02> BuMangHuo: 啥? 
<BuMangHuo> M02: 装了 arch， grub 没装对好像
<BuMangHuo> M02: gpt uefi
<M02> BuMangHuo: 你这efi-directory=/boot没问题?
<BuMangHuo> M02: 不知道啊
<M02> BuMangHuo: 你都难道不是/boot/efi?
<M02> BuMangHuo: 你看你的挂载点
<AirSwimmer> 我日 openshift 被封了吗？国内怎么访问不了？？？？
<BuMangHuo> M02: /dev/sda1 /boot
<M02> AirSwimmer: 没问题
<ooOO_OOoo> M02: 土豪早.
<BuMangHuo> sda1 是 efi 分区 
<M02> ooOO_OOoo: 怎么debug kdump的问题啊? 我现在进入第二个kernel没有屏幕显示, 然后等了一个小时也不自动重启
<M02> BuMangHuo: efi分区要挂载在/boot/efi下面.
<ooOO_OOoo> M02: kernel huang 住了
<M02> AirSwimmer: openshift的网站不能访问, 还是你在上面运行的服务不能访问?
<ooOO_OOoo> M02: 摁电源重启
<M02> ooOO_OOoo: 有可能, 怎么debug这个问题呢?
<M02> ooOO_OOoo: hang住了还是会有个很小的crash文件生成
<ooOO_OOoo> M02: 有console就能看到它hang在哪了.
<ooOO_OOoo> M02: 不不不, 你要是第二个kernel都没有起来的话,那个很小的文件也没有的.
<M02> ooOO_OOoo: 是啊, 这个我知. 
<M02> ooOO_OOoo: console肯定没有, 笔记本. 
<M02> ooOO_OOoo: 不好办了...
<O0XX|Qiong> M02: 谁说没console
<ooOO_OOoo> M02: 估计我只知道用console, 买个那个啥串口线.
<AirSwimmer> M02:  我的服务不能访问。。。开了两个app。有一个必须要翻墙才能看。另一个不需要翻墙。两个服务一样一样的
<M02> O0XX|Qiong: 懒得用那个
<M02> AirSwimmer: 说明你赶上了被封的ec2节点
 * M02 brb
<AirSwimmer> M02: 是阿。怎么ec2 的节点被封了阿？
<AirSwimmer> 怎么回事？
<BuMangHuo> M02: --efi-directory=/boot 然后该成 =/boot/efi ?
<AirSwimmer> M02:  感觉好恶心阿
<M02> BuMangHuo: 你首先节点就不对啊.
<M02> BuMangHuo: 你的efi要挂载到/boot/efi的
<BuMangHuo> M02: 重新挂载了啊
<BuMangHuo> /dev/sda1 /boot/efi 了
<M02> AirSwimmer: 一个ec2的节点跑很多应用, 别人的网站被封了, 导致你的一起被封很正常啊
<M02> BuMangHuo: 那就行了
<M02> BuMangHuo: 应该没问题了
<M02> BuMangHuo: 我还没用过efi下的grub
<AirSwimmer> M02:  恶心的gfw
<AirSwimmer> 恶心的gfw。怎么办？要建站怎么办
<BuMangHuo> M02: grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<M02> BuMangHuo: 是吧... 
<M02> BuMangHuo: 不对..
<M02> BuMangHuo: grub-mkconfig -o /boot/efi/grub/grub.cfg
<M02> bu
<archl_l> AirSwimmer,  用国内的
<AirSwimmer> archl_l: 国内的什么？
<M02> BuMangHuo: 这个设计是各个distro自己设计的, 不一样. 
<M02> AirSwimmer: azurecn咯
<archl_l> AirSwimmer, 阿里云
<BuMangHuo> M02: .....
<BuMangHuo> 玩这么大
<M02> BuMangHuo: This puts all GRUB files in $esp/grub, instead of in /boot/grub. When using this method, make sure you have grub-mkconfig put the configuration file in same place:  # grub-mkconfig -o $esp/grub/grub.cfg
<BuMangHuo> 还是进不去grub
<M02> BuMangHuo: 你看, arch的wiki自己写的
<M02> BuMangHuo: lol~
<M02> BuMangHuo: 别折腾了, 用refind吧.
<BuMangHuo> M02: 折腾 P
<AirSwimmer> M02: 那样不得花钱吗？
<BuMangHuo> M02: 我就想装个系统而已
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 别折腾了..用legacy吧
<M02> AirSwimmer: 对啊,
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 用毛efi
<archl_l> AirSwimmer, 对啊，去花钱啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 你说的对
<AirSwimmer> M02 好端端的，openshift免费，天朝做死给封了
<M02> BuMangHuo: 你没设置-boot-directory吧
<BuMangHuo> M02: 设置了啊
<AirSwimmer> 这样建站成本多高阿
<M02> AirSwimmer: 停, 别跟我抱怨gfw, 我听得够多了
<O0XX|Qiong> AirSwimmer: 出门左转中南海
<AirSwimmer> 连建个博客成本都这么高
<BuMangHuo> grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi --bootloader-id=arch_grub --recheck
<archl_l> AirSwimmer, 美国人家好端端的剥削中国人架设了免费的网络，怎么能让中国人再抢回去？
<M02> BuMangHuo: 你这个有boot-directory???
<BuMangHuo> 啊...
<M02> BuMangHuo: 看wiki嘛, 不要自己乱写, 写不对的
<BuMangHuo> M02: 来一句一揽子解决问题的啊
<M02> BuMangHuo: grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=$esp --bootloader-id=grub --boot-directory=$esp --recheck --debug   把esp改成/boot/efi
<BuMangHuo> M02: 丫有给我搞来啥 refind ...
<M02> BuMangHuo: refind是一句命令自动解决所有问题的完美方案
<BuMangHuo> M02: 快说
<BuMangHuo> M02: 怎么搞定
<M02> BuMangHuo: 直接pacman -S refind
<M02> BuMangHuo: 然后refind-install
<M02> BuMangHuo: 重启
<M02> BuMangHuo: 你丫买新笔记本了?
<BuMangHuo> M02: 需要卸载 grub 不？
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 然后你就进不去了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 现在已然进不去
<BuMangHuo> M02: boot 分区怎么挂载
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 那折腾吧, 反正不会更坏
<BuMangHuo> M02: 还是 mount /dev/sda1 /boot/efi ?
<BuMangHuo> M02: 换了台别人淘汰的台式机... 原来用的那台屏幕屎黄
<M02> BuMangHuo: boot分区不用管啊
<BuMangHuo> M02: 啥？
<M02> BuMangHuo: boot直接是跟分区里面的文件夹啊
<BuMangHuo> M02: 我总得挂载上啊
<BuMangHuo> M02: 那分的这个 efi 分区不管？
<M02> BuMangHuo: efi要管, 挂载到/boot/efi下面
<BuMangHuo> M02: 对啊
<BuMangHuo> target not found refind .. M02 
<M02> BuMangHuo: 啥对啊? 你之前不是应该 genfstab -p /mnt >> /mnt/etc/fstab  做过一次嘛?
<BuMangHuo> 这就是一揽子解决方案？
<M02> BuMangHuo: 后来你改了挂载点之后, 没重新做吧?
<BuMangHuo> M02: 恩
<BuMangHuo> 对哦....
<M02> BuMangHuo: 这当然是一下子就解决所有问题, 然而你的分区都没搞对...
<BuMangHuo> 忘了
<M02> BuMangHuo: 重新按照正确的方式搞一下咯, 但是你之前安装kernel之类的, 是不是都跑到esp里面了???
<BuMangHuo> M02: 我靠
<M02> BuMangHuo: ... ... ...
<BuMangHuo> M02: 就是把 efi 分区挂载到了 /mnt/boot 而已，让你说的这么严重了
<M02> BuMangHuo: 我也无力回天了...
<BuMangHuo> 我觉得没那么复杂，就那句 install 命令参数错了而已
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 建议dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 然后重来
<M02> BuMangHuo: 啥? 你之前不是挂载到/boot了?
<M02> BuMangHuo: 然后岂不是你的kernel都安装到那里了?
<BuMangHuo> M02: 一样啊，chroot 之前挂到 /mnt/boot 里面了嘛
<M02> BuMangHuo: 对啊, 所以这就是问题啊. 
<M02> BuMangHuo: 你现在改了挂载点了, kernel跑哪儿去了?
<BuMangHuo> M02: 重新装去
<M02> BuMangHuo: lol~
<M02> BuMangHuo: 我一会儿也要装系统, 弄了个t450s
<BuMangHuo> 要毛 efi
<M02> BuMangHuo: 启动快啊
<BuMangHuo> 哥不关机了
<M02> BuMangHuo: 装windows不会覆盖启动项啊
<BuMangHuo> 哥不装 windows
<BuMangHuo> 要毛 efi
<M02> BuMangHuo: http://www.jomadeals.com/luxury/?utm_medium=cpa&utm_campaign=7721423&utm_source=CJ  ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<ubrl> ⇪ f:  JomaDeals.com: Daily Special 
<M02> BuMangHuo: 跟你说, 我现在的电脑, 跑的是legacy mode
<M02> BuMangHuo: 因为我的笔记本一打开efi就跟我说, 这货的efi不稳定, 只是给开发人员预览的...
<M02> b
<AirSwimmer> M02 国内的免费云有吗？
<AirSwimmer> 什么服务？
<AirSwimmer> 可以搭建网站的
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 还是你的方案是榄子解决问题
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo:  必须的, 我作为一个长者
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: M02 太年轻了
<gfxmode_> 呵呵哒
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 恩, 奶一屋
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 第一次看到这破台式机支持 efi 的时候，其实我是拒绝的
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 你呀, 就是想高个大新闻
<BuMangHuo> 然后是 arch 的这安装 u 盘自动给我启到 efi 里面装
 * BuMangHuo imadper 钦点 efi 了
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: imadper只是兹词了 efi 而已
<AirSwimmer> M02 如果，碰巧用了EC2的服务器，用了openshift，有一个app可以用，那么其他用户做事让gfw疯掉整个网络的风险还是很大吧
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助在家登录公司虚拟机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470571 公司电脑是装的win7，又安装了虚拟机ubuntu，然后要实现在家可以远程登录到虚拟机ubuntu办公， 虚拟机使用了桥接方式，安装了ssh，然后我在家用ssh，试了一下，连不上 因为公司内部所
<BuMangHuo> arch 的安装手册越来越难看懂了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新立得安装得软件在哪里运行? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470572 在ubuntu 14.04下,用新立得安装包管理器安装的软件,没有出现在左侧的主菜单中,不知在哪里运行? zz: wyy20006 — 2015-06-02 14:26
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: Excited
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: http://t.zhangzhe.wang/images/topic/7/78/165_o.jpg
<BuMangHuo> ...
<BuMangHuo> 这下扯大了
<BuMangHuo> 马蛋的 gpt 分区怎么删
<BuMangHuo> grub 装不到 gpt 分区里面？
<gfxmode_> BuMangHuo: ArchLinux Wiki的Beginner's Guide帮不到你么？
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode_: 找打了，这个 guide 需要点好几个链接
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1934678
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 谷歌寻求中国手机厂商预装Google Play - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<nyfair> g婊现在连牌坊都不要了啊
<palomino|working> lol nyfair 
<palomino|working> 但预装又有何用啊,还不是被墙
<nyfair> palomino|working: 在谈搞个墙内版
<palomino|working> 这样...
<nyfair> 坑货们，当年谁说firefox卡，占内存，会挂掉的，我用了一个月了都没发现
<nyfair> 终于删掉chrome啦
<nyfair> 现在除了autoproxy比较烂之外，其他都比chrome好用
<gfxmode_> nyfair: Firefox还可以config优化，ng_layout设置=0后，显示很快
<nyfair> 我8g内存，chrome开100个标签页，明明内存还有依然会挂掉，firefox开200个都没事
<nyfair> 继续招聘招聘，有没有人跟我混做工口游戏啊
<nyfair> felix yan是谁，这货打包有问题！
<nyfair> http://home.juedui100.com/user/6614002.html
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 上海单身帅哥Felix Yan的交友信息_绝对100婚恋交友网
<nyfair> 麻痹
<nyfair> 好，地址年龄手机应有尽有，这货不回我bugzilla我把他信息发到基佬交友网
<lainme> nyfair: firefox windows版启动时容易卡
<nyfair> lainme: 除了ie之外，chrome启动更卡
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> firefox不是秒开么
<nyfair> palomino|working: 一般来说是，某些古董机可能会卡
<palomino|working> 额..
<palomino|working> 那该换硬盘了
<nyfair> 下个月要不要升win10?
<palomino|working> firefox在我\ubunt\u上有时会打开网页特别慢或者哪儿也连不上,关掉之后进程也还在,得kill -9
<nyfair> dx12大法吼不吼
<palomino|working> 升吧
<palomino|working> 冲着dx12也得升啊
<nyfair> 是啊
<palomino|working> 不知道巫师3会不会出个dx12版
<palomino|working> 现在慢死我了,只能中画质才能60fps
<nyfair> ciri这个刀剑神域湖南江西
<nyfair> 巫师3有没有dx12我不关心，什么时候有老滚6啊
<palomino|working> 早了吧...辐射4还没来呢
<nyfair> 现在linux用什么桌面环境比较好
<palomino|working> 不知道
<palomino|working> 多年来我一直xfce
<nyfair> 发行版是？
<palomino|working> ubuntu
<palomino|working> xubunt\u...
<nyfair> 哦，我以为xubuntu也死掉了
<palomino|working> 还在
<palomino|working> 我只是习惯性地更新
<palomino|working> 之前我忘了为什么,用了compiz
<nyfair> xfce现在还是gtk2吧
<palomino|working> 好像是直接用xfce对我那个4k显示器支持有点什么问题
<palomino|working> 是的
<nyfair> 倒也挺好
<nyfair> gtk3除了资源占用变大之外，有进步么
<sennn> 大家好
<palomino|working> 不知道.我只试用过一小会儿gnome3
 * palomino|working momo sennn 
<ubrl> sennn:点点点.  03:23
<palomino|working> 然后换回去了,但我忘了文什么
<sennn> 魅蓝note2 799 刚发布 我不作评论......
<nyfair> 魅蓝note是手机还是平板？
<sennn> 手机啊
<nyfair> 那为什么叫note啊
<sennn> 屏大啊
<nyfair> 。。。
<nyfair> 不关心了
<nyfair> 我现在发现水果也不好用
<palomino|working> galaxy有note,小米有note,所以魅族也得有note
<nyfair> 我倒是真希望ubuntu手机能做好
<palomino|working> 根据我上次刷机的经验来看...
<palomino|working> 没有什么应用..
<lainme> 5.5不算大吧
<sennn> mx4还是不错的
<nyfair> 不能直接用ubuntu的软件源么
<sennn> 已升级5.0
<nyfair> 不就是arm架构么
<nyfair> c社员工呢？
<sennn> 已经转用fedora kde 很好
<nyfair> 我上周五装了kde plasma，疼死了。没有文件管理器，没有浏览器，没有编辑器，就只有些widget
<sennn> 不会啊
<nyfair> 哪有文件管理器
<sennn> 我用的 fedora 22 kde 很好啊
<nyfair> 你那是没升级吧
<sennn> dolphin
<nyfair> 还是kde qt4的时代
<sennn> 文件管理其
<nyfair> 我知道dolphin啊
<sennn> 文件管理器
<nyfair> 但是dolphin还没迁移到kde plasma上吧
<sennn> kde5 还是dilphin
<sennn> dolphin
<sennn> 不知道
<nyfair> https://www.archlinux.org/packages/extra/i686/kdebase-dolphin/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Arch Linux - kdebase-dolphin 15.04.1-1 (i686)
<nyfair> 还是依赖qt4啊
<nyfair> 我就看到gwenview和konsole升级了
<sennn> fedora 已经弃用yum 改用dnf
<nyfair> 毒奶粉不是腾讯的游戏么
<sennn> dolphin 不知道
<palomino|working> lol
<sennn> 不是,是dnf 替换了yum
<nyfair> dolphin是wii模拟器
<palomino|working> 还能模拟ngc吧?
<sennn> 还是很吊的
<nyfair> 对啊，但是那个主要开发的变性人自杀了
<palomino|working> ....
<nyfair> 那事不是还上了ccav的新闻么
<palomino|working> 对哦
<nyfair> solidot的ccav新闻，我每天都看啊
<sennn> 开发的工作确实辛苦
<sennn> 不干了,改行......
<nyfair> solidot上看政治新闻，你会觉得很搞笑，里面的关键字你去搜下，会发现出处都是贴吧和微博。国内你可以说政府施压不让新闻网站发，国外也没动静是哪样
<nyfair> 跟我跟我
<nyfair> 做工口游戏，赚小日本的钱
<sennn> 改行卖豆腐
<sennn> iphone 4s 能升级ios9
<sennn> cheers
<nyfair> 说辛苦不妥，变性人的平均寿命是22岁，那货还多活了2年，不是应该感谢开发的工作么
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 平均才22?
<nyfair> 嗯
<palomino|working> 那我前同事多活了...差不多20年了..
<nyfair> 哇
<nyfair> 最后也自杀了？
<palomino|working> 没啊,还健在呢
<palomino|working> 不过他零几年才变的..
<gfxmode_> sennn: Really？链接Post上来，我用的就是4S
<palomino|working> 变了不超过10年吧...
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 男变女？
<palomino|working> 是的
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 你没和它来一次？
<palomino|working> -_-
<sennn> 哎,这年头流行变性
<nyfair> 全球变性女性的平均寿命为25岁左右。全球范围内大量统计显示变性女性的平均寿命会比其自然寿命明显短很多。 我们对Rachel去世的消息感到十分悲痛，希望她的家人和朋友能够早日从悲伤中走出来 ，希望Rachel在另一个世界没有痛苦。
<palomino|working> :o
<nyfair> 好吧，我记忆有误
<palomino|working> 25也够短的啊-_-
<gebjgd> nyfair, 金星呢？
<nyfair> gebjgd: venus?
<palomino|working> 金星老师活的劲劲的
<gebjgd> nyfair, 对啊
<gebjgd> nyfair, 滋润的很
<sennn> 男变女好变,女变男这个如何搞......
<nyfair> gebjgd: 主要是别抑郁症，心态好自然美问题
<gebjgd> sennn, 把切下来的装上去
<gfxmode_> YinDi，变成JB
<palomino|working> http://gb.cri.cn/mmsource/images/2010/07/13/nd100713014.jpg 这样变
<gfxmode_> 胸再切掉
<nyfair> gfxmode_: 假的没感觉
<gfxmode_> nyfair: 阴蒂，不是假的
<nyfair> 男变女还有前列腺
<palomino|working> 在接受《明星》杂志采访时，布施鲍姆称：“手术完全恢复后，我给自己的朋友发短信骄傲地宣布：我已经和真正的男人没什么区别了。早上醒来时，我发现自己甚至还有晨勃。”
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 一箱24瓶, 你留了8瓶, 还有16瓶
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 我今天才喝了三瓶, 你昨晚一瓶?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper:  2
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 那你今天也喝了三瓶? 怎么就没了? yuning一瓶...
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 这货果然最抢手
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 我哪知道
<huntxu> iMadper: 二锅头自己下楼买就好了
<iMadper> huntxu: 糊涂许
<O0XX|Qiong> huntxu: 糊涂许
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: http://news.smzdm.com/p/13669  不催诶
<iMadper> 不错诶
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 虚拟Home键改为实体键：MEIZU 魅族 发布 魅蓝note2 电信版同价799元起售_新品_资讯中心_什么值得买
<huntxu> iMadper: 这是ubuntu不
<iMadper> huntxu: 肯定不是
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 确实不错啊
<huntxu> iMadper: 超过800谁买啊
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 救急！！！谁知道RED HAT 7.1 PPC64 LE版本的mdadm的RPM包下载地址发个谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470574 救急！！！谁知道RED HAT 7.1 PPC64 LE版本的mdadm，flashcache 的RPM包下载地址发个谢谢 zz: nimaya — 2015-06-02 15:55
<iMadper> huntxu: 799啊
<huntxu> iMadper: 我说装着ubuntu的机器
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 真是不错啊
<iMadper> huntxu: 800以下买的人也不多啊. 你看fxos就是
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 是啊, 支持电信
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 简直完美
<huntxu> iMadper: 最近有好事没
<iMadper> huntxu: 有啊
<iMadper> huntxu: 李老板去日本买春了
<huntxu> iMadper: 你比较喜欢国货？
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 你比较喜欢国货？
<iMadper> huntxu: 啥?
<huntxu> iMadper: 所以不跟着去啊
<gebjgd> iMadper, 你给的价格不符
<iMadper> gebjgd: 啥?
<iMadper> huntxu: 啥?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 关于ubuntu不能正常关机问题！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470575 现在ubuntu关机的时候卡在桌面背景，上面什么都没有。 尝试了修改在 grub.cfg 的一个 handoff 后面加 acpi=off 也没用。 在 /etc/default/grub 加 noacpi acpi=off acpi=force apm power_1 的时候可以正常关机
<^k^>  ─> ，但再开机之后无线网就没有了。 如果不加 acpi=force 的话就会卡在关机时显示的那个ubunt …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 关于ubuntu不能正常关机问题！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470576 现在ubuntu关机的时候卡在桌面背景，上面什么都没有。 尝试了修改在 grub.cfg 的一个 handoff 后面加 acpi=off 也没用。 在 /etc/default/grub 加 noacpi acpi=off acpi=force apm power_1 的时候可以正常关机
<^k^>  ─> ，但再开机之后无线网就没有了。 如果不加 acpi=force 的话就会卡在关机时显示的那个ubunt …
<gebjgd> iMadper, 那网站上的价格不催
<gebjgd> iMadper, 那网站上的价格不对
<iMadper> gebjgd: 哪个网站?
<gebjgd> iMadper, 你发的
<iMadper> gebjgd: 魅蓝note?
<iMadper> gebjgd: 难道不是799?
<gebjgd> iMadper, 这个价格拿不到
<iMadper> gebjgd: 现在预订就行. 
<gebjgd> iMadper, 预订就是还没有
<gebjgd> iMadper, http://item.jd.com/1357510.html
<ubrl> gebjgd: ⇪ 【魅族魅蓝】【豪华套装版】魅族 魅蓝 8GB 蓝色 移动4G手机【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<iMadper> gebjgd: 是啊.
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 救急谁有Ubuntu RED HAT7.1 PPC64 LE版本的open stack软件下载地址和使用方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470577 Ubuntu 15.04,14.04 ppc64 LE版，RED HAT7.1 PPC64 LE版本的open stack软件下载地址和使用方法麻烦各位发下并指导下谢谢 zz: nimaya — 2015-06-02 16:12
<iMadper> gebjgd: 你贴的是另外一款手机嘛~
<gebjgd> iMadper, 这是能买到的 现在最便宜的
<gebjgd> iMadper, 饥饿营销
<gebjgd> iMadper, 没有的东西先贴出来招摇
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 救急谁有Ubuntu RED HAT7.1 PPC64 LE版本的open stack软件下载地址和使用方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470578 Ubuntu 15.04,14.04 ppc64 LE版，RED HAT7.1 PPC64 LE版本的open stack软件下载地址和使用方法麻烦各位发下并指导下谢谢 zz: nimaya — 2015-06-02 16:12
<iMadper> gebjgd: 这我知道啊
<O0XX|Qiong> gebjgd: 怎能说没有呢
<iMadper> gebjgd: 但是如果真的想买, 现在预订就是了啊
<O0XX|Qiong> gebjgd: 至少有个壳子了
<gebjgd> iMadper, 等多长时间
<iMadper> gebjgd: 大半个月
<gebjgd> iMadper, 还不如京东直接买联想
<O0XX|Qiong> gebjgd: 买我壮哉剁手兴
<iMadper> gebjgd: 联想的不好用
<iMadper> gebjgd: 你给我找个这个配置这个价钱的联想电信机?
<gebjgd> iMadper, 问题是对于我来说这手机不能马上买到
<gebjgd> iMadper, 和小米一样
<nyfair> 我说米1比果6好用，你们信么
<nyfair> http://h.hiphotos.baidu.com/zhidao/pic/item/d833c895d143ad4be6c7c01180025aafa50f0671.jpg，蛤蛤笑死了
<iMadper> gebjgd: 又不在乎一天两天...
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 不玩 uefi 了妥妥的
<gebjgd> iMadper, 1，2天可以等  半个月可就不是1,2天了
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • shadowsocks全局代理设置方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470579 小弟刚买了版瓦工,按照教程ubuntu14.04 32bit已经通chrome看成谷歌视频了. 用的是shadowsocks 和switch sharp完成的. 现在我需要在虚拟终端里下载 curl https://storage.googleapis.com/git-repo-downloads/repo > ~/bin/repo
<gfxmode_> 半个月，货币都可能贬值呢
<gfxmode_> gebjgd: Archlinux下已经移除nomachine(nx-all)了，改用新包x2go
<gfxmode_> gebjgd: 我已经装上x2go，可以远程Linux桌面了。只是konsole、dolphine中文还是乱码，fcitx无法使用，其余中文界面可以正常显示，不知道为什么？
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: .
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 穷老板你落地啦?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 落了好久了, 日本出租车太贵, 为公司省钱坐大巴来的酒店
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 东京居然不热?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 是啊, 和你说得不一样啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 发到这里来....
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://www.amazon.co.jp/DHC-%E7%86%9F%E6%88%90%E9%86%97%E9%85%B5%E3%82%A8%E3%82%AD%E3%82%B9-%E9%85%B5%E7%B4%A0-20%E6%97%A5%E5%88%86-60%E7%B2%92/dp/B00EE0Z9KI/ref=sr_1_87?ie=UTF8&qid=1433235825&sr=8-87&keywords=DHC
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： DHC 熟成醗酵エキス+酵素 20日分 60粒: ヘルス&ビューティー pp: ￥ 2,099 
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: ^^ 这个, 一起买?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 756日元. 算下来不到40块钱? 
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 买多少?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我要五盒
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 多大一盒...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 白老板让她自己说吧
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 放心, 很小啦~
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: lol~
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 快说, 我现在就下单
 * QiongMangHuo 哥的股票竟然涨停了.... 多跟东京玩一天好了...
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 麦苗苗
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 多少?
<gebjgd> gfxmode, nomachine和x2go不是一个东西
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 和arch没有一毛钱关系
<gebjgd> gfxmode, arch是个野鸡打包发行版  和上游的产品没任何关系
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 啥?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我修正一下, 我买三包那个, 然后买三包这个: http://www.amazon.co.jp/BPL-BPL%E3%82%BB%E3%82%A4%E3%83%AD%E3%83%B3%E3%83%86%E3%82%A3%E3%83%BC%E3%82%AC%E3%83%BC%E3%83%87%E3%83%B3%E3%82%BA-%E3%83%95%E3%83%AB%E3%83%BC%E3%83%84%E3%82%BB%E3%83%AC%E3%82%AF%E3%82%B7%E3%83%A7%E3%83%B3-2g%C3%97100P/dp/B003CJC3ME/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1433236221&sr=8-1&keywords=ceylon++tea
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ Amazon.co.jp: BPLセイロンティーガーデンズ フルーツセレクション 2g×100P: 食品・飲料・お酒 通販 pp: ￥ 1,402 
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 他说那个酵素
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 乖. 
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 跟 imadper 奕扬
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 一样
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: double就行
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 股神!
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 那就每样六个了, 股神. 
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 那个茶你也要?
 * iMadper 我是不好生意买太多辛苦李老板...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我给你俩用订购易吧, 便宜点?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 鬼!
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 为啥不用?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 不要了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 你只要酵素?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 要多少?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 一盒20天...
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 只要6个酵素,股神
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 你买几盒? 每盒很小的. 
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 你自己六个?
 * QiongMangHuo 你们能不能说清楚啊...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 那我要4个酵素, 3盒茶吧.....
 * iMadper 已定
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你给我个总数 我忽略他, 他说不清
 * O0XX|Qiong 我要6个酵素
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 10+3?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 好, 第一个链接的酵素, 10个. 第二个链接的茶, 三个. 
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 对. 
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: done
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 为毛不用订购省? 可以便宜10%呢
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我收到取消后面的就是了
<luobo> 我问个问题哈
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 取消后面的? 
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 可以???
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我不知道啊
<luobo> 在北京怎么好多公司试用期不给缴无险一金
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 中亚我一直这么做....
<luobo> 为什么？
<luobo> 坑那么多爹好吗？
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 那好吧
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 赞!
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 壕，帮我介绍点廉价劳动力
<luobo> 廉价到什么程度，才算廉价
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 哦 不行, 到货时间不能保证 算了 就普通买吧
<nyfair> luobo: 三哥那种工资
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 行
 * iMadper (づ￣ 3￣)づ QiongMangHuo 
 * nyfair 招聘廉价码农，不要钱的开源极端分子更好
<luobo> nyfair: 三哥在硅谷可都是爷啊
 * QiongMangHuo 已下单
<luobo> nyfair: 他们好多比国人工资都高，还不干活
<luobo> nyfair: 你要是要这样的，我愿意
<nyfair> luobo: 别和婆罗门比
<nyfair> 麻蛋，有没有大学实习生来免费干活啊
<nyfair> 我教你们
<luobo> 我可反感试用期不给缴无险的
<luobo> 不交无险的都是脑子被肛门挤了吗？
<nyfair> luobo: 你走开，不要你
<luobo> 这tm时北京啊，屁都能跟五险挂上钩
 * nyfair 招聘廉价码农，大学实习生
<luobo> nyfair: 我缺钱
<nyfair> luobo: 卖屁股
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: ...
<luobo> nyfair: 擦，这样好吗？
<luobo> nyfair: 我可不想给咱们这类人丢人
<nyfair> luobo: 没什么的，我一初中同学白血病，家里没钱。就出去卖屁股，然后周游世界，再跳海自杀
<nyfair> 比多活几年死在病床上好
<luobo> nyfair:你同学真吊
<gfxmode> 赞，潇洒
<luobo> nyfair: 你有多少岁了
<nyfair> 比那种找电视台然后跪舔着让别人募捐献骨髓的好多了
<luobo> nyfair: 我推测一下那时的民情
<nyfair> luobo: 我的年龄根本不是新闻了，早被人肉透了
<iMadper> 问题是, luobo 卖屁股, 潜在的买家在哪儿?
<luobo> iMadper: 我没人要，脸不行
<nyfair> 初中不看脸，嫩啊
<nyfair> 哈哈
<luobo> nyfair: 你搞python？
<luobo> nyfair: 那我能请教大神个问题吗？
<nyfair> luobo: 是，我现在天天喷蛇教
<luobo> nyfair: 你用过的，肯定知道
<luobo> nyfair: 喷无所谓
<nyfair> luobo: 早忘光了啊，毕业之后除了汇编就很少写其他的了
<luobo> nyfair: 一个C函数传一个结构体给python，python中不用，只是把这个结构体传给另外一个C函数
<luobo> nyfair: 就是给python写接口要用到
<iMadper> FFI?
<nyfair> ffi一下啊
<luobo> nyfair: python C API
<nyfair> luobo: 用那个ctypes渣渣接口干嘛
<nyfair> luobo: ffi都能直接读取c的头文件了
<luobo> nyfair: 没听过，看了下，还是个模块
<luobo> nyfair: 我想直接在C中做出python接口
<nyfair> luobo: 对cpython是模块，对pypy是功能
<luobo> nyfair: 不想用那些模块
<luobo> 只想用在C中用Python.h搞定
<nyfair> luobo: 类似于游戏中按~弹出个console，里面能敲脚本作弊码那样？
<luobo> 我感觉肯定有
<luobo> 不是
 * O0XX|Qiong (づ￣ 3￣)づ QiongMangHuo 
<luobo> 要不我给你看个东西吧
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 请教一个基础的ubuntu for phone的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470580 我手上有一个BQ AQUARIS E4.5的手机 但是最基本的怎么向左边栏添加快捷方式都没找到,真是汗颜,还请各位大神告知! zz: qm-cancer — 2015-06-02 17:36
<nyfair> 别，我现在从不跟人说我会python
<nyfair> 我只说我会sas
<luobo> https://github.com/sulit/learn/tree/master/python/c-python
<ubrl> ⇪ f: learn/python/c-python at master · sulit/learn · GitHub
<nyfair> 虽然sas比python更丑陋，但是逼格搞
<luobo> 看看又不会少什么
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 那个酵素多少钱来这?
<jusss> nyfair: sas 和 ass啥关系
<nyfair> 太长不看
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 谁知道, 又不用咱俩花钱. 
<nyfair> jusss: 一个意思
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: QiongMangHuo 股神送了?
<luobo> nyfair: 好吧，我悄悄哭会去
<jusss> "if you save the world, you can do it in the ass hole" 我看的电影里怎么没这句，别人的都有，
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 股神要是送了的话那我要60袋啊
<nyfair> jusss: fuck that nigger faggot
<luobo> nyfair: 你还有个百度贴吧？
<nyfair> 现在反而发现王垠胡正那种中二风的言论挺对的
<luobo> 其实大家都是错的，人类一直都是自己跟自己过不去
<nyfair> luobo: 清华bbs上有我的比赛录像，按着发帖时间推算下不就知道了
<nyfair> luobo: 这个才是我贴吧id https://www.baidu.com/s?wd=%E7%BC%87%E8%8E%89%E6%98%82%E5%85%B0%E5%A6%AE%E6%96%AF%E7%89%B9
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 百度一下，你就知道
<iMadper> nyfair: 王垠和冰河一个级别的中二. 胡正level高多了, 早就修得正果了
<nyfair> iMadper: 那是
<nyfair> 冰河跟王垠不是一个档次的吧
<jusss> nyfair: 田春呢？
<iMadper> nyfair: 为啥?
<nyfair> 田春不是搞黑客的么
<jusss> 貌似看过他翻译的书，
<performonkey> 田春就是冰河
<nyfair> ...
<nyfair> 好吧，其实我不知道田春，随手百度看的
<iMadper> nyfair: 田春冰河....
<iMadper> nyfair: 搞common lisp的
<nyfair> iMadper: 1 脸比不上 2 都爱装逼，但王垠能拿成果装逼，冰河只能拿自己的知识面装逼
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 换os x了,真受不了..上网不稳定,还时不时的卡死,linux桌面版等你50年也发展不起来 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470581 换os x了,真受不了..上网不稳定,还时不时的卡死,linux桌面版等你50年也发展不起来 linux各个公司都没想过合作搞好硬件/驱动/应用
<^k^>  ─> ,　一片散沙 zz: cqheshuang — 2015-06-02 17:50
<iMadper> nyfair: 冰河现在貌似是某个已经死掉的common lisp实现的maintainer?
<jusss> 我现在才知道田春是冰河。。。
<nyfair> iMadper: 那是李杀吧
<iMadper> nyfair: 李杀是另外一个搞elisp的...
<iMadper> nyfair: 不过李杀确实也搞common lisp/clojure之类的貌似也在做
<iMadper> nyfair: 李杀混的比较惨. 
<nyfair> iMadper: 怎么了？
<luobo> nyfair: 你是个女的？
<luobo> nyfair: 好像是
<iMadper> nyfair: 记不清了, 貌似李杀也寻求过捐款资助
<nyfair> iMadper: 最近我跟邪教教主辩论已经能撑过20分钟了，改天我去找胡正练习下
<luobo> nyfair: 我记得你跟谁吵过
<nyfair> luobo: 我跟很多人吵过，因为我非常喜欢发嘲讽值很高的言论
<luobo> nyfair: 360? 游戏引擎？还是什么翻译来着？
<luobo> nyfair: 就这么些印象了
<nyfair> luobo: 什么东西
<luobo> nyfair: 脑子不好使，造成的记忆碎片
<iMadper> nyfair: 邪教教主是谁?
<iMadper> nyfair: 20分钟之后你就到了?
<nyfair> iMadper: http://www.dyjdj.com/fuyinarticle/jiaomu/2014-08-05/44772.html 这个教派的天朝分舵主
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 揭露“母
<nyfair> iMadper: 超牛逼的，整本圣经从头到底，几行第几个字都背得滚瓜烂熟，精通多国语言，什么都能往圣经上吹牛逼
<iMadper> nyfair: 昂, 你能联系上胡正??/
<nyfair> iMadper: 胡正主页不就有联系方式么
<iMadper> nyfair: 哦, 我没看过....
<iMadper> nyfair: 自从我知道他证得各种佛法之后, 我就不关注了
<nyfair> iMadper: 我就说修行佛法有所困惑
<iMadper> nyfair: 仁波切都能各种骗炮了, 这种修得正果的, 简直逆天... cc O0XX|Qiong 
<luobo> 你们不上班吗？
<nyfair> luobo: 求廉价劳动力啊
 * nyfair 满世界招廉价码农
<luobo> 我发现都好闲啊，现在不是农忙时节吗
<nyfair> 2k rmb每月，不缴金
<nyfair> 提供魔都市中心住房
<luobo> 给这么多啊
<luobo> 什么公司
<nyfair> 没有公司，制作色情游戏，扔dmm dlsite卖钱
<luobo> 有妹子吗？当然你不算
<nyfair> 现在找两个廉价码农写脚本
<nyfair> luobo: 蠢问题，你当声优都是用变声器的
<luobo> 我想静静
<iMadper> luobo: 蠢问题，你当声优都是用变声器的
<luobo> 声优这个活有点难
<iMadper> luobo: 你没读懂这句话吧...
<iMadper> luobo: 当 -> 以为
<luobo> iMadper: 没懂，大概意思是，带什么的都是女的
<iMadper> luobo: ... .... ..... 意思是, 当然有妹子了, 因为声优是女的.
<iMadper> luobo: 你这智商感人....
<luobo> iMadper: 好吧，不小心秀了一下我仅有的智商
<iMadper> ... ...
<luobo> 你们是不是都是老板啊，这么闲，你们点钱缺人告我一声，我帮忙
 * nyfair 招聘廉价劳动力，不要钱的大学实习生更好
<nyfair> 麻蛋，现在这活是我在干啊
<luobo> 好吧，你这是吆喝的活啊
<nyfair> luobo: 累死了好伐，两边牵头，回来还要自己写脚本
<nyfair> luobo: 尼玛这种游戏脚本找个高中编程兴趣小组都能干啊
<luobo> nyfair: 我擦，真是做游戏的啊
<luobo> nyfair: 国家不是不允许尺度太大吗？
<luobo> nyfair: 我前两天刚到了游戏引擎架构
<luobo> nyfair: 发现好些东西直接智商跟不上啊
<nyfair> luobo: 所以我没注册公司啊，直接国外卖
<nyfair> luobo: 反正国人又不会给我钱
<luobo> nyfair: 牛逼
<luobo> nyfair: 我可不敢，天天接触那种东西，迟早会把自己撸费了
<nyfair> 洗涤下心灵 http://www.otomedream.com
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ ☆翼の夢★舞の城☆聯盟 　-　 （女性向游戏 网王舞台剧 游戏汉化 漫画 声优 下载） - 
<luobo> 墙住了吗？
<luobo> 算了，我这种20几岁了，还没牵过女孩手的，就算了
<luobo> 就不虐自己了
<nyfair> 尼玛，李杀比冰河还丑啊，还是王垠比较骚
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 大侠，nomachine和x2go都走的nx协议。
<luobo> 现在看linux32位系统支持寻址64G，真牛比
<luobo> 这帮人真能干
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 是  但是x2go用的是老的nx3协议
<gebjgd> gfxmode, nomachine用的是新的
<gebjgd> gfxmode, arch没有包是发行版的问题  上游明明有包
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 下载安装就是了
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 哦，酱紫，谢谢大侠。我暂时先用着x2go，等Arch有包后再换nomachine
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 和arch没有一份钱关系
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 软件都是上游做的
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 你怎么还没明白
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 我明白了呀，已经从nomachine官网上下了*.tar.gz文件了，只是不会装
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 你这辈子都不会见到闭源软件的arch包
<gebjgd> gfxmode, ...
<gebjgd> gfxmode, TAR.GZ version
<gebjgd> Click on Download and save the TAR.GZ file in the /usr directory.
<gebjgd> Extract the TAR.GZ archive by running from command line: 
<gebjgd>   $ sudo tar zxvf nomachine_4.6.3_7_i686.tar.gz
<gebjgd> Install NoMachine by executing: 
<gebjgd>   $ sudo /usr/NX/nxserver --install
<gebjgd> If you don't have the sudo utility installed, log on as superuser ("root") and run the command without sudo.
<gebjgd> gfxmode, RTFM
<nyfair> 说起来今天天朝网络被攻击了一天了都没事，有时候想想gfw也挺好的
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 3Q
<luobo> nyfair: 谁组织的？
 * gebjgd 回家吃午饭
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 求戴尔N4030Ubuntu显卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470583 显卡型号HD5430 512MB zz: 1330579738 — 2015-06-02 19:00
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 哪里可以下载到编译好的gcc5.1.0版本的包 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470585 ubuntu 14.04的版本 zz: blackcat242 — 2015-06-02 19:33
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • steam 显卡问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470586 显卡是A卡，驱动是官方驱动。在windows下玩dota2爽的很，为什么在ubuntu14.04steam下就卡的不行？求大神解读。而且，steam好像不能识别我的显卡，很奇怪。[img]/home/siriusy/Pictures/2015-06-02%2020:10:19.png[/img] zz: sir
<^k^>  ─> iusy — 2015-06-02 20:24
<imbadyc> anybody?
<gebjgd> imbadyc, 有话说
<imbadyc> what?
<gebjgd> imbadyc, /topic
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新手求助！！装双系统时，Ubuntu识别不了win7和win7的分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470587 用的是dell笔记本，装的是win8，不习惯，重装了win7，最近想装个Linux的双系统，但是一堆问题来了，求教！！ 下载的是ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso，用EasyBCD 2.2引导，
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu衍生版制作 • （2015年6月2日）Ubuntu 12.04.5 简体中文优化简精版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470590 此版本以官方Ubuntu Core 12.04.5 (Precise Pangolin)为基础进行了重新打包和制作，整合优化了诸多应用需求，完成以下功能： 1 针对原版系统进行了大量的整合和优化，英文、简
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 钓鱼了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470591 ? zz: DnsUB — 2015-06-02 22:52
#ubuntu-cn 2015-06-03
<^k^> 新 非常任务 • Ubuntu Systemd 研發負責人 徵募 助手 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470595 https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubunt ... 38772.html Call for assistance: systemd development/maintenance 有興趣 可以直接跟他聯絡 zz: poloshiao — 2015-06-03 7:54
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 按照教程还是无法安装ubuntu touch http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470596 手机HTC sensation z710e 已root & unlocked ，s-on 输入adb devices 显示正常 输入adb reboot bootloader 手机能够进入引导模式 但是 输入ubuntu-flash-device --channel=devel --bootstrap 出现Expecting the device to be in the bootloa
<^k^>  ─> der…waiting 然后就没有然后了 是哪里出错？还是手机问题？ zz: u-bt — 2015-06-03 9:03
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 依赖关系不满足：python3-pyqt5 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470597 ubuntu12.04安装有道词典linux版本提示这个问题?是需要安装python3-pyqt5吗？但是网上好像搜不到，求指点，谢谢了！ zz: hs594200 — 2015-06-03 9:28
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntu15.04版本下各浏览器无法使用B/S形式的富文本编辑器问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470598 我更新到了 15.04。 在火狐、google浏览器 测试常见做网站用的富文本编辑器时出现以下奇怪现象： 选中某个文本，加粗（ B ），结果文本被清除了...... 我在
<BuMangHuo> tmux 里面 HOME 键输入了 1~ 这个怎么破? cc pity roylez_ 
<roylez_> BuMangHuo: 不知道，mac没有home
<BuMangHuo> .. 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不是啊, home在tmux里是到行首啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 输入了1~是你的终端模拟器干的吧?
<labrador> http://img.pconline.com.cn/images/upload/upc/tx/itbbs/1501/30/c43/2551262_1422605617252_1024x1024.jpg
<labrador> mine has home
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我也不知道是谁干的了
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我就想让到行首来着
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 哦找到可
<BuMangHuo> 找到了， xterm 配置的
<pity> BuMangHuo: 终端发生了一系列按键？
<BuMangHuo> pity: 没有，抄当当的配置里面的，他有一句 <Key>End:       string("\033[4~"
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 好配置
<pity> BuMangHuo: 我抄渣席的配置中过好多毒……
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 为啥
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 连home键都想到要改了...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我的urxvt只有配色和字体, 别的啥都没...
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 联想thinkpad 10的无线网卡驱动问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470600 如题，thinkpad 10的无线网卡是broadcom bcm4324，无法在ubuntu下驱动。有没有人使用这个网卡？有没有人搞定过？欢迎指点，谢谢！ zz: pilgrim_kevin — 2015-06-03 11:04
<BuMangHuo> .....
<BuMangHuo> test
<BuMangHuo> nnd 掉线了
<ubrl> BuMangHuo:点点点.  23:25
<BuMangHuo> 我通过一个路由器上网的时候， ping dns 1.2.4.8 正常，ping www.qq.com 延迟也正常，但是在访问网站或者 apt-get 安装软件的时候，延迟就特别大，不知道啥原因呢
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu14.04虚拟机的文件共享 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470601 我在ubuntu14.04中通过virtualbox安装了一个win7的虚拟机.我想安装增强功能包,但virtualbox的菜单栏中没有"设备"这一项,不知怎样实现?请各位大侠指点. zz: wyy20006 — 2015-06-03 11:27
 * O0XX|Qiong 饿
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 买大jb吃去? 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: http://news.smzdm.com/p/13737
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 中画幅带触控你怕不怕：Phase One 飞思 发布 XF 中画幅数码系统_新品_资讯中心_什么值得买
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我的还没砍单, 但是又tmd不发货...
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 可以啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 刚才把那个 ipod shuffle 拒收了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 啥东西?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: shuffle? 拒收?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 昨天特价买的嘛
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 想来想去，再便宜也没用啊
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 艹，送我撒
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 艹，送我撒
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 左手大JB, 右手啥?
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 退了啊..
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 包大小有关系，ping大点的包看延迟
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: sjtu 的源挂了？
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 大概率mtu有问题
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 艹，退毛，送我撒
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 已经退了啊
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 再买回来
<BuMangHuo> .....
<BuMangHuo> 没优惠券了啊
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 中间人攻击类型？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470602 中间人攻击，除了局域网APR欺骗，广域网DNS劫持。还有什么方法？ zz: DnsUB — 2015-06-03 11:51
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不知道诶. 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: shuffle不值
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 对啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 这价钱, 不如加2000上ak120
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 老子最讨厌的句式就是 "加钱上XX" ，没有之一
<BuMangHuo> 打死
 * BuMangHuo 啪啪啪 iMadper
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 下单的时候想着跑步用的，昨天一想跑步都取消了，要毛 mp3 啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 跑步用手机啊. 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 或者sansa
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 对吧
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: http://www.smzdm.com/p/677821
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 这货超过 169$, 还能卖出去么
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不一样, 这个是a7, 199是a7r
<BuMangHuo> 对啊， a7r 199 啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 哦. 169... 恩, 最多169
 * BuMangHuo 求送支持多 wan 的路由器 cc freeflying ee
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 你都躲wan了，显然你是土壕啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你都有多wan了啊?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: freeflying: 电力猫有啥推荐?
<freeflying> iMadper: 没用过
<iMadper> freeflying: 昂...
<BuMangHuo> freeflying, iMadper 我只是想同时连两个网络而已， 另一个是内网.... cc iMadper freeflying 
<BuMangHuo> 懒得网线拔来拔去
<BuMangHuo> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.WyMQjC&id=10415620321&ns=1&_u=311tpk4d790&abbucket=15#detail 
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 烽火HG310 Tomato DualWAN 多WAN口无线路由器-淘宝网
<BuMangHuo> 这个看起来不错
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不错, 以前我们学校很多人买这个
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不过 随便一个openwrt就能dualwan吧?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: openwrt 的都贵
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 也对.
<nyfair> 招人招人啊
<nyfair> 勤劳朴实的程序猿在哪里
<O0XX|Qiong> nyfair: 给我发李老板一半的薪水
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 太太的味道"香" : 家庭聚会上,大家玩"猜太太"的游戏,先把某个先生的眼睛朦住,然后由每个太太凑过脸去让他闻,猜猜哪个人才是他的太太。游戏玩得正烈时,一位顽皮的太太,将屁股凑近朦上眼睛的陈先生面前。 陈先生高兴地大叫:"这是我太太,我老是叫她要漱口……
<iMadper> nyfair: 给我发李老板四分之一的薪水
<iMadper> 小k讲笑话这个功能是不是得去掉了...
<Niac> 5000点 会破吗
<gfxmode> 从糗事百科上摘录更好
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 这大哥就是新的销售
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 是啊. 
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 亓光宇
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 这个姓真是屌
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 怎么读?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 我咋知道
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 文盲
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 丨
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 爩
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: nnd，浪费了好资源
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 直接搬了台公司的设备来玩
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 4 核 cpu, 4g 内存, 2G cf 卡, 1T 硬盘...
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 别说多 wan, 里面共享片儿都可以啦
<BuMangHuo> 就是没 wifi...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 2G cf卡是啥? crossfire?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 真牛逼...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 台式机要毛wifi啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我打算弄公司带ssd raid + 专业显卡的图形工作站来玩
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 啊，不是台式机，路由器嘛
<wiiw> ▶ uname -a
<wiiw> Linux ub5 4.0.4 #5 SMP Wed Jun 3 10:45:03 CST 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Fcitx按下就出字 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470603 系统锁定后或者nautilus重启之后，Fcitx就一样。按下按键就出字。没有办法拼写，五笔，拼音，日文都这样字了。重启输入法也没有救，怎么破？ zz: 长孙弘奕 — 2015-06-03 14:36
<nyfair> fcitx那种香蕉人开发的输入法，有bug不是很正常？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 哦... 这么nb的路由器?
<nyfair> 你看我写的软件，github上挂了4年都没有1个bug report
<nyfair> 这叫功力
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 厂里面卖的就这么玩意儿嘛
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 也给我来一个?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我一直嫌笨重没用
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 多大? 机架?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 1u 2u 都有啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 其实就是台开了转发的 linux 机器嘛
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 是啊... 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 这货太大了, 没法用啊...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 倒是可以各种转发了
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 对
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 其实直接当家用web server用也可以了
<BuMangHuo> 怎么来一条命令, chroot 之后接着执行 su - imtxc
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: chroot --userspec=imtxc:imtxc
<BuMangHuo> 我试试
<iMadper> bu
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我刚man到的, 可能不行
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: sudo chroot mydir /bin/bash -c su - imtxc  这样倒可以
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 昂. 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 想买诶: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/552537
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ HP ProLiant Microserver Gen8 家用NAS $233.93（使用新人优惠券）_computeruniverse优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<BuMangHuo> 这么贵
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 4判为nas...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 4盘位nas...
<BuMangHuo> 不对啊，我 chroot 过去之后，为啥没有自动 source ~/.profile 呢
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
 * iMadper 百兆网口真烦...
<palomino|working> 说得好 iMadper 
<iMadper> palomino|working: usb对传好使嘛? 两个usb3.0的口岂不是会很快?
<palomino|working> 没试过啊
<iMadper> palomino|working: 你快试试看,然后告诉我~
<palomino|working> -_-
<palomino|working> 我凑合用千兆网来着
<iMadper> palomino|working: ... sigh, 土豪
<if_e1se> gtk 和 KDE 字体渲染不一样。有方法统一显示效果么？
<BuMangHuo> sudo chroot somedir /bin/bash -c "source /root/.profile" 为啥啥操作都没做呢? iMadper , 在 ubuntu 里面这样是可以的
<if_e1se> 这是 gvim 和 emacs 对 envy code r 粗体渲染的不通效果：http://paste.opensuse.org/77136806
<iMadper> if_e1se: 渲染的都挺难看的...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不知道诶...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我只用ubuntu...
<if_e1se> iMadper: 你是不是用 mac 啊。
<iMadper> if_e1se: 别骂人
<iMadper> if_e1se: 你才用mac.
<iMadper> if_e1se: 口亨
<if_e1se> iMadper: 哪有。。。
<zerodel1> 大家好, 我想询问一下. windows  下的portable python 版本里面哪种对python package 管理比较方便的?
<zerodel1> ubuntu 这些linux 下面python 比较好搞, 然后到windows 下面有些包安装比较麻烦.   用过一个winpython 的. 但是里面有些包还是不好更新. 
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: pacman -S google-chrome 为啥一样源的两个 arch，一个里面没有呢
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不知道诶... google-chrome是在哪个源里面的? core? extra?
<BuMangHuo> 不知道啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 还是community?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你在有的那个arch上试一下啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 知道了啊
<BuMangHuo> Server = http://ftp.sjtu.edu.cn/archlinux/$repo/os/$arch 我mirrorlist就这一句
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 怎么看呢
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 404 Not Found
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: yaourt google-chrome
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 可能不在官方源里, 你添加第三方源但是你忘了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: The modified browser, Google Chrome, bundled with Flash Player and native Netflix support, can be installed with the package google-chromeAUR, available in the AUR. 
<BuMangHuo> 并没有啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你看, 你用的是aur里面的啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 观望都说了, 这个包在aur里面. 
<iMadper> 官网
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 人家就是要插在牛粪上 : 鲜花哭泣着道:"我不管我不管！人家就是要插在牛粪上！" 牛难受的说:"那你也啊……等我拉完再啊……"
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11538321/
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 卧槽...
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 另一个系统里面执行这个命令就是 target not found: google-chrome
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你yaourt google-chrome看看是哪个repo里面的啦
<wiiw> Net Upgrade Size:        2.67 MiB
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 哦我知道了，我加了 archlinuxcn
<BuMangHuo> Server   = http://repo.archlinuxcn.org/$arch
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 404 Not Found
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 哦...
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 15.04关机卡死 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470604 如题，一块老主板 intel p35的主板，E6650 CPU，其他一切都很好，就是开机是有爆音（声卡驱动问题吧？！），然后就是关机卡死，网上搜索了一下，做过如下修改： 1、#vi /etc/modules，在文件的末尾添加：apm
<^k^>  ─> power_off=1 2、sudo gvim /boot/grub/grub.cfg 148行改为： linux/boot/vmlinuz-3.19.0-18-generic root=UUID=65bd4d16 …
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • Meizu MX4 Ubuntu edition前面板传感器问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470605 不知道是Ubuntu touch没有实现管理该传感器 还是电话应用没使用传感器 还是我这台传感器有问题。 拨打电话、接听电话屏幕自动关闭，对方挂断后屏幕开启。 如果需要在通话过程中点亮
<Guest25105> 还有半个小时 
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 为啥叫 fcitx-sogoupinyin 呢， 不是 sougou?
<BuMangHuo> test
<ubrl> BuMangHuo:点点点.  05:19
<O0XX|Qiong> test
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong:点点点.  05:21
<huntxu> test
<ubrl> huntxu:点点点.  05:22
<BuMangHuo> 搜狗装这么多皮肤啊，赞
<huntxu> BuMangHuo: 我是恨不得能把所有皮肤去掉的那种...
<iMadper> chihchun: COMPUTEX2015的showgirl好看吗?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: http://www.ubuntukylin.com/news/shownews.php?lang=cn&id=503
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 优麒麟为非洲国家提供操作系统培训服务
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 这是要打入非洲了啊
<chihchun> iMadper: 我只看了 intel 的就走了。
<chihchun> iMadper: 
<iMadper> chihchun: ... ... 浪费!
<chihchun> iMadper: intel 的 show girl 的胸罩上裝了特別的 iot sensors ...
<chihchun> iMadper: 我都不知道要不要靠過去看
<iMadper> chihchun: 可以试嘛?
<iMadper> chihchun: 神马! 你连靠过去看都不敢?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 就会坑这些中国人民的老炮友
<chihchun> iMadper: 我害羞小宅男...
<iMadper> chihchun: 我竟然已经想到怎么去玩那个iot了...
<iMadper> chihchun: ... ... 
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 老py是吧?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 对对对
<BuMangHuo> 石猴
<BuMangHuo> 终于能打出石猴了
<BuMangHuo> 赞
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: ... ...
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 蓉蓉开发的，当然要资词啊
<BuMangHuo> 就是好像 vim-fcitx 这个插件不起作用了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 还用vim? 早就该换vsc了
<BuMangHuo> ..
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 不知道他们咋起名的
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 问felix大大
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 【求助】ureadahead服务报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470607 开机服务报错： * Starting Read required files in advance [ fail ] 启动后手动起服务进程也报错： Code: # ureadahead Counted 2 CPUs ureadahead:跟踪出错: 没有那个文件或目录 每次执行ureadahead都会报这个错，加了参数
<^k^>  ─> 也不行，加过--force-trace和 --debug参数。 而且根据man手册如果没有生成pack文件会重新生成 …
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 啥叫终于能打出石猴了。。。
<happyaron> iMadper: 速速来用fcitx
<iMadper> happyaron: 一直在用啊
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 今天终于用上 sogoupinyin 了啊
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 【求助】ureadahead服务报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470608 开机服务报错： * Starting Read required files in advance [ fail ] 启动后手动起服务进程也报错： Code: # ureadahead Counted 2 CPUs ureadahead:跟踪出错: 没有那个文件或目录 每次执行ureadahead都会报这个错，加了参数
<^k^>  ─> 也不行，加过--force-trace和 --debug参数。 而且根据man手册如果没有生成pack文件会重新生成 …
<BuMangHuo> 下班下班
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 请教，dota2游戏内不显示中文的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470609 我在游戏里，选人前的读取界面，就是那个技巧提示，没有中文显示，会显示个别英文单词。 进去游戏队友中文名也不显示，名字是英文的能正常显示。物品技能中文显示正常，请
<^k^>  ─> 教 zz: shaodon24 — 2015-06-03 18:52
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/10273.html 骂宦官 :    艾子养了两只羊,那只公的好斗,每当见到生人,便冲过去用角乱撞。弟子们常来的,都怕见到这只羊。于是他们向艾子请求说:"先生那只公羊太凶猛,不如把它阉了,屈屈它的性子,它就会驯服些了。"    艾子笑道:    "
<^k^>  ─> 你们难道不知道,如今的世道,阉过的更狠呢！ "
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 菜鸟问题求解答！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470610 1.合盖无法挂起，电源内已经设置合盖动作为挂起，但合盖后只是关屏，无法挂起。手动点挂起没问题。 2.apm_level设置重起后失效。由于系统默认为96,在编辑文字时我稍微停顿一会再编辑或者打开某个
<^k^>  ─> 卡顿比较明显，所以我干脆设置为255,设置后可以感觉到明显生效，看系统已经看到已经 …
<Frogatto> ls
<Frogatto> linode
<yimaowu> 大家好
<yimaowu> 晚上 好呀
<ubrl> yimaowu:点点点.  09:44
<yimaowu> 点点点
<yimaowu> 点点点。
<yimaowu> yimaowu come in!
<yimaowu> yimaowu, come in!
<yimaowu> 有人在么？我说
<hower> ..
<hower> Hello
<ubrl> hower:点点点.  10:00
<hower> Is there anyone there?
<hower> ..哦哦哦 中文频道啊..
<hower> 有人在吗？
<ubrl> hower:点点点.  10:01
<hower> ？
<yimaowu> 有人在
<yimaowu> 有没有 说话的？
<yimaowu> 咋没动静？
<hower> ..
<yimaowu>  /join #ubuntu-tw
<hower> 作为一个Linux 初学者...  还是听麻烦的
<dean_> hello folks
<dean_> following some instruction on creating a bootable centos ISO on my ubunto machine
<yimaowu> 是呀 ， 这里有没有高手？
<hower> 我刚学JAVA ..
<hower> 感觉有点难啊
<yimaowu> JAVA代码 是不是很不简洁？
<yimaowu> 尤其是android  
<yimaowu> 每行前得加android:
<hower> 感觉还行 之前接触过Python   和JAVA 比起来JAVA算是还行的了
<hower> 我也是刚学java
<hower> yimaowu:你是做什么的啊？
<yimaowu> 工程  网络工程
<hower> 我可以告诉你 我以前做网络安全的吗...
<hower> ouit
<yimaowu> 是吗 哈哈 那一定是高手了  
<yimaowu> 我是从别的行 在向这边过度 
<hower> 在一个200多人的小公司做安全总监 后来我不想干安全了 来学开发了
<yimaowu> 你多大年纪了？
<hower> 30+了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 自身难保 : 病人:"谢谢你,医生。谢谢你昨天把增强记忆的办法教给了我。"医生:"噢,有这回事么?"
<hower> 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<hower> 我的个人博客 请赏光查看   http://www.moxcn.com
<ubrl> hower: ⇪ 封笔尘缘 -专注于软件开发,关注致力于web网络安全研究
<yimaowu> 厉害呀 30+就有如此成就
<hower> 过了六月就36了....
<hower> 成就啥啊  比我厉害的多了去了
<yimaowu> 谦虚
<hower> 好了 我休息了 各位朋友  晚安了  拜拜
<wastrel> you guys are pretty good at chinese
<shuaige> he
<yimaowu> 晚安  我也得睡了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 现在没有好游戏啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 无聊啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 上古卷轴都能玩好久的了…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不喜欢那类型的啊
<alvin_rxg> fallout?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我不喜欢玩有故事情节的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 玩不下去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有耐心的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你可以在对话的时候直接跳
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: need for speed 嘞？这个没剧情的
<alvin_rxg> 英雄无敌
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, need for speed玩了很多了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 2到10都下载了
<alvin_rxg> rivals 呢？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, rivals是什么？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://www.ign.com/games/reviews?platformSlug=pc&sortBy=score
<ubrl> alvin_rxg: ⇪ Game Reviews at IGN
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: need for speed rivals  2013 年的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, arpg玩的伤了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 也可以装个 fc 模拟器
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, fc模拟器我的平板上就有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没意思了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 估计是年龄大了  对游戏没那么强的兴趣了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://uploadpie.com/pB7w6  这么多可以选的类型
<ubrl> alvin_rxg: ⇪ image/png
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 以前不这样
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 周末出去玩啊，会开车的多好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我是说晚上的时候
<alvin_rxg> 看电视啥的都好
<alvin_rxg> 听歌也行 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBGgYcZ_Zag
<ubrl> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 張靚穎：#我是歌手 (全部9首) 我用所有報答愛,餓狼傳說,生如夏花,離歌,Bang Bang,忘情桑巴舞,是否,冬天裏的一把火,All of me - YouTube
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 电视没意思
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 歌天天上班的时候一直听
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 或许你需要 mmo？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那是什么东西
<alvin_rxg> massive multiplayer online
<alvin_rxg> *massively
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不喜欢网友啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不喜欢网游
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 喜欢他们干嘛…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 喜欢漂亮的女网友
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 就是随便玩哪个 online 的都行，毕竟人有很多不确定性，所以每次玩都不一样
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 无聊啊
<alvin_rxg> 那你玩游戏是为了啥
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不知道  为了你？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 好啊，快给我100块钱
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 为了你给我钱
<alvin_rxg> 100块钱都不给我
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我好穷
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 让嫂子给我
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 她看不上你
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 看不上我没关系，会给我100块钱就行
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://www.gamersgate.com/DD-1CWGC/1c-war-games-collection
<ubrl> alvin_rxg: ⇪ C War Games Collection - Buy and download on GamersGate
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这个看起来还行
 * gebjgd 去超市买东西
<alvin_rxg> ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 感觉现在物价上涨了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 夏天了物价波动正常
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你好坦然
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 每年都一样的好吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 正在玩极品3
<gebjgd> cleamoon_, 泡到白人妹子了么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 据说范海辛3不错
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 应该适合你的口味
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 难说
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 下载后试试看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, arpg
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 带剧情和你玩的torchlight很像
<alvin_rxg> 别的还没玩完啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这是现在热推一款游戏
<alvin_rxg> 还是别的玩好了再说…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 音乐 画面都不错
<cleamoon_> gebjgd, 哪里有白人妹子，母猫都没泡到
<gebjgd> cleamoon_, 怎么可能你这么风流涕淌的
<cleamoon_> gebjgd, 我是风一来就流鼻涕淌一地
<cleamoon_> gebjgd, 我还想知道怎么勾搭妹子呢
<gebjgd> cleamoon_, 上qq
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 对了 essen uni那女的被我们公司录用了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 比我还大一岁呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不过master读的够快  3年搞定2012来的
<cleamoon_> gebjgd, qq上我认识的都是基佬
<gebjgd> cleamoon_, 你加的都是基老群？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: fh 的 master　一年半的咋说……
<cleamoon_> gebjgd, ...加的都是码农群...码农都是基佬...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 学语言呢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 好吧。我这边 fh 的master课程本身就一年半
<gebjgd> cleamoon_, 自找的  早就不用qq了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, fh的master课程1年半 +毕设
<alvin_rxg> 语言我们是在国内学的，两年。。。一周五天，每天上4个小时
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我们不是
<alvin_rxg> 我这儿 gesamt 一年半
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我们到了这里才学
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我们过来都没有一个适应的过程，直接开始上课。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那不是挺好  比我们好多了  我们是先学语言  之后过语言考试 才允许上课
<cleamoon_> 这里有妹子吗
#ubuntu-cn 2015-06-04
<BuMangHuo> 这第三方的微博客户端看来是用不了了
<BuMangHuo> 一个周就得重新登陆一次
<hower> 还有人在吗？
<hower> 祝贺高升
<iMadper> happyaron: 小DD威武!
<iMadper> happyaron: 新的sogou输入法没问题了
<iMadper> happyaron: 词库修正了都
<hower> 在哪里下载最新的？
<iMadper> hower: http://pinyin.sogou.com/linux/?r=pinyin
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 搜狗输入法 for linux
<hower> thanks
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 蛙蛙
<tryit> iMadper, gawk包里是不是没awk.info.gz？
<iMadper> tryit: 不知道诶. 
<iMadper> tryit: 你是说 info awk ?
<tryit> iMadper, en
<iMadper> tryit: 那gawk肯定有啊
<tryit> iMadper, 没
<iMadper> tryit: 这还能没有? GAWK(1)                        Utility Commands                        GAWK(1)
<iMadper> tryit: 我输入info awk
<iMadper> tryit: 直接就进入gawk的info页面了. 
<tryit> iMadper, 我输入info awk，结果是man awk
<tryit> iMadper, 我用的debian
<tryit> iMadper, :(
<iMadper> tryit: awk的manpage和info page用的是同样的文本. 
<iMadper> tryit: 你看man一样的. 
<tryit> iMadper, 好吧
<tryit> iMadper, 谢了
<iMadper> tryit: :-)
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 肿么
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: cloud组是不是有openvpn撒?
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 能申请个不?~
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 。
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 你也有，人人都有
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 下irc密码那个网站，你看看
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 好的, 多谢!
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 早啊
 * BuMangHuo 拜 awk guru iMadper
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: ... ... ...
 * iMadper html5的4k视频在我电脑上播放流畅, 大赞!
 * BuMangHuo 拜小 dd 妹子壕 happyaron
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 早
 * iMadper 拜小 dd 妹子壕 happyaron
<hower> ..不早了 
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 哎，你也被砍单了？ 组团维权去？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: sigh... 没办法吧..
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: nnnd, 不开心
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 为啥效率那么低
<BuMangHuo> 你下单得石猴比我早啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不晓得...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你的 输入法还不更新?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我昨天才装得，我特意把石猴放到最前面了啊
<BuMangHuo> 的的的的的的的
 * BuMangHuo 手动调词频
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 赞!
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 天猫那个 999 的 hd598 不知道有人买到没有
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不如买k701啊
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 那个, 哪个是酒仙桥电信机房的啊?
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 都是uk/us的啊...
<hower> 我在360工作
<iMadper> hower: 好厉害
<hower> 那個電信機房有兩個
<iMadper> hower: 我在361工作, 我是福建做鞋的
<hower> ..
<hower> 比360牛逼
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 【求救求救】安装15.04重启后开不了机。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470615 好像是引导问题，我该怎么弄啊，折腾一天了。。。插U盘只有试用，安装和检查几个选项，不插就完全找不到系统。 zz: keyliqirui — 2015-06-04 10:55
<hower> ....
<ruifeng> 早上好 
<hower> 都9点半了
<hower> 你在哪啊？
<ruifeng> 在新疆啊 
<hower> 我东北的
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 国内没有撒
 * HowIsItGoing 拜小 dd 妹子壕 happyaron
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 昂...
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 之前你们cloud那个vpn不是酒仙桥那个?
<hower> 谁做 P2P系统 开发的？
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 吹吧你就，你不是在通州渔场工作？
<hower> 称霸鱼塘
<hower> 承包鱼塘啊
<BuMangHuo> 昂
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: lol~
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 池塘没承包下来啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 一会儿711?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 不是已经斩了老板娘了？
<hower> Linux开win模拟器玩LOL
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 现在就去吧, 我下午要出去一下
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: yoooooo
<hower> 我先撤了...  88
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: ... 
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 好. 
<BuMangHuo> http://www.smzdm.com/p/678203 nnd， 锋隐还没用完
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 手机端，券后小神价：Gillette 吉列 锋隐致顺套组（手动1刀架+4刀头+剃须泡210g）*3 179.6元包邮（399.6-220，合60元/套）_京东优惠_什么值得买
<BuMangHuo> 不屯了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 学李老板买一刀净啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 那是啥
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 国内不好搞吧
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 毛线，哪有
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 是ssh，后来不给我们team用了，不知道哪里去了
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 屌丝team不着人待见，买了几十台机器，我们一台也没排上。
<iMadper> cherrot: 兔兔
 * O0XX|Qiong momo HowIsItGoing
 * HowIsItGoing 某墙今天果然严了很多，vpn5分钟一断
<tryit> iMadper, O0XX|Qiong awk能否嵌套使用？其中某个field也是由一系列的sub field组成的
 * nyfair 招聘廉价程序猿
<nyfair> 啊啊啊，今天我要找个民逗好好吵架
<nyfair>  占占占 人
<nyfair> 占占占人
<nyfair> 占占点
<nyfair> 占点占
<nyfair> 点占占
<nyfair> 灬占占占
<nyfair> 快来个民逗高潮啊
<jackness> 来找我吧
<jackness> 我需要工作啊
<jackness> 给我项目吧
<jackness> 我来做软件测试
<jackness> 大家中午好
<nyfair> 测试你妹，测试是赚钱的活，不知道激活码么
<nyfair> 还想让我贴钱？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • synaptics触摸板怎么驱动手势？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470616 RT，笔记本带的是synaptics触摸板，现在是只能移动鼠标和左右键，一点点手势都用不了，求解怎么才能把手势弄出来？现在这样好不方便啊。。。 zz: guoalvin — 2015-06-04 13:16
<jackness> 额。。。。
<jackness_> 额。。。
<jackness_> 人呢？
<Niac> 全绿 要剁手了
 * nyfair 招聘廉价程序猿
<jackness> 我是廉价程序员
<jackness> nyfair: 你找我吧
<nyfair> 2k rmb / month，包住房
<jackness> 不错啊 我做了
<nyfair> https://github.com/nyfair/DemonMasterChris/tree/master/chinese
<ubrl> ⇪ f: DemonMasterChris/chinese at master · nyfair/DemonMasterChris · GitHub
<jackness> nyfair: 你这个是什么项目啊
<jackness> nyfair: 看不懂啊
<nyfair> jackness: 以前的游戏翻译，现在做新黄油
<jackness> nyfair: 不懂啊，怎么帮助你啊
<jackness> nyfair: 以前的游戏翻译？
<nyfair> jackness: 写脚本，画图
<nyfair> jackness: 文案，广告
<jackness> nyfair: 我没学过uid
<jackness> nyfair: 我帮你做文案吧
<nyfair> jackness: 百度贴吧，微博
<jackness> nyfair: 好吧 教我该怎么做
<jackness> 2k也跟你混了
<nyfair> jackness: 你现在是做什么的？
<jackness> nyfair: 我现在就做了个论坛还有一个个人博客 我打算做一个blogger 目前在家里创业
<jackness> 卖vpn账号
<jackness> http://114.215.97.106/
<ubrl> jackness: ⇪ 一只自由鸟 | 又一个WordPress站点
<jackness> 我的个人主页
<jackness> www.nuaavpn.com
<jackness> 我的论坛
<nyfair> 同学，你的语文成绩没法当文案啊
<jackness> nyfair: 我是英语专业毕业的 那我能做什么呢？
<nyfair> 不知道，你还会什么
<jackness> 我还会一点java
<jackness> 然后懂点python
<jackness> 会linux下shell编程
<nyfair> rpgmaker会么
<jackness> 不会 没听说过
<nyfair> 懂一点事什么概念
<nyfair> 是
<jackness> java我是13年9月份接触到现在
<nyfair> 我要求不高，会写触发器和战斗时的数值运算逻辑就行
<jackness> python我是自学了一点东西 shell编程我是照书看的
<iMadper> nyfair: 牛牛!
<Niac> nyfair: 懂面向对象 算懂java吗
<nyfair> iMadper: 菊钜
<iMadper> Niac: 牛牛!
<nyfair> Niac: 知道java怎么拼写就算了
<nyfair> Niac: 牛牛
<jackness> nyfair: 没写过触发器和战斗数值运算逻辑
<jackness> 你是做网页游戏的吗？
<jackness> 还是大型游戏
<Niac> 主要是java类太多了 记不住
<jackness> 现在网页游戏当道 大型游戏好像没有什么市场啊
<Niac> 不然我就是javaer了
<iMadper> javaer是啥? 爪哇人?
<nyfair> jackness: 触发器还不简单，不就是if chara.hp < 100 chara.say ("啊啊啊，不要再打我了喵！")
<iMadper> nyfair: 赞!
<jackness> nyfair: 触发器这么简单？这么简单的逻辑？
<iMadper> nyfair: 做这个赚吗?
<nyfair> 但是你不能每次都要这么判断，一堆都这么写性能就是问题
<jackness> 有适合我的岗位吗？如果就这么简单的逻辑 我肯定会写啊
<jackness> nyfair: 你的项目具体的我能做什么呢？
<nyfair> iMadper: 我考察过了啊，一部小作坊作品1000日元，胡乱卖也有1000销量，然后再被贩卖商抽2成，还有16w rmb能分
<nyfair> iMadper: 大卖就发家了啊，从此走上XXXX的道路
<lainme> nyfair: 只会写fortran行么
<nyfair> 16k
<nyfair> lainme: 有女教师这个属性就足够了XD
<iMadper> nyfair: 那还是挺赚了啊
<jackness> ny
<jackness> nyfair: 带上我混混吧 我会努力的
<jackness> iMadper: 你有什么项目我帮你测试啊 比如fwall我都不会弄
<gfxmode> nyfair: Pascal的要么？
<nyfair> iMadper: 我先去卖份100日元的泡面cg本试水
<jackness> nyfair: 你做的是网页游戏吗？不是应该会actionscript吗？
<nyfair> jackness：你用actionscript能写出轮舞曲duo这种神作我也不反对
<nyfair> 那玩意可是去年销量榜的冠军
<nyfair> 出一部游戏就是人生赢家了
<nyfair> 那个就是actionscript写的
<jackness> 轮舞曲多？没玩过这个游戏
<nyfair> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3387251154
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 【撸完水】轮舞曲Duo -夜明けのフォルテシモ-观后感_demonophobia吧_百度贴吧
<jackness> 我本来想学actionscript的 可是外面没这样的机构学习 所以才学了java
<nyfair> jackness: 自学
<wiiw> jackness: 自己看书也行
<wiiw> 淘宝买本书，100元够了
<nyfair> 好贵，我等穷人只能学学rust，反正那玩意刚出来，没书卖
<wiiw> nyfair: 我教你，免费
<nyfair> wiiw: 教练，我想学钢琴
<jackness> 轮舞曲duo不是游戏 而是漫画吧
<wiiw> nyfair: 我也会
<nyfair> jackness: 当然是游戏
<jackness> wiiw，教我啊 我什么都不会 
<wiiw> nyfair: 如果你是女的，我手把手教你
<jackness> nyfair: 好吧 日本的游戏比较多 我玩得比较少
<jackness> 为什么都喜欢教女的
<jackness> 真是悲剧啊
<nyfair> 蠢问题
<jackness> 额。。。。
<jackness> 这个里面也是有美女的 
<jackness> 我听说过
<jackness> 本频道有很多美女的
<gebjgd> jackness, 因为可以爱爱
<jackness> gebjgd: 爱爱要跟有感情的做，不能是个女的就想爱爱啊
<gebjgd> jackness, 生物没学好
<nyfair> jackness: 生物没学好
<wiiw> 重口味啊
<nyfair> jackness: 月工了他
<jackness> 我的生物学得那么差吗？
<jackness> 什么意思 月工？
<jackness> 其实美女不需要太多
<jackness> 又不是周永康 400个美女
<gebjgd> jackness, 等你变成了周永康 你只会一天400个
<gebjgd> jackness, 不会比他少
<jackness> gebjgd: 额。。。我有信仰，我不会爱太多的女的
<gebjgd> jackness, 永康一开始也是这么想的
<jackness> gebjgd: 我个人认为 我没那个本事 但是我不认为人人都和永康一个想法 总有明白的人
<gebjgd> jackness, 腐败是制度问题  
<gebjgd> jackness, 不是道德问题
<wiiw> 人的大脑是可以被洗的，只要多洗几次
<jackness> gebjgd: 人的精力是有限的 过度的纵欲只有害了自己
<jackness> gebjgd: 制度问题也是可以改变的，如果共产党下台实行民主的话 我相信腐败可以根除
<jackness> 额。。。
<wiiw> ▶ uname -a #自己编译的内核
<wiiw> Linux ub5 4.0.4 #5 SMP Wed Jun 3 10:45:03 CST 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<jackness> 洗脑很崩溃
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 请问下ubuntu安装后的软件在哪里打开 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470617 昨天转到ubuntu平台，菜鸟一枚，还请各位大神多多指教 zz: 风吹过 — 2015-06-04 14:02
<jackness> wiiw: 你在自己编译内核？
<wiiw> jackness: 是啊， ubuntu里面
<wiiw> 正常启动，没啥特殊选项
<wiiw> 扔到  /boot , update-grub 就行
<jackness> wiiw: 不懂 你是用的ubuntu14.04吗？
<wiiw> jackness: 是啊 
<wiiw> ▶ cat /etc/issue
<wiiw> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<nyfair> 编译linux内核其实挺简单的，肯牺牲自己去pgo编译chromium firefox virtualbox那才叫勇士
<nyfair> virtualbox应该可以去掉了，vmware player可以吊打之
<wiiw> virtualbox 去不掉，要用QQ
<nyfair> wiiw: 卸不掉linux就买水果
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 用recorddesktop制作了个运行视频 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469404 用recorddesktop制作了个运行视频，辅助安装、运行的解说，但可惜声音滞后于画面 权当聊胜于无吧，也许仍然一头雾水 土豆视频，欢迎拍砖 http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/7jzvPE6y54A/ zz: Jacky286 — 2015-06
<^k^>  ─> -04 14:26
<nyfair> 总有傻逼觉得某某聊天软件没人用是因为国人都用qq，他妈的目前有比qq更好的IM软件?
<wiiw> nyfair: 2台电脑+1
<jackness> linux也能用virtualbox吗？我都是windows7加vmware
<nyfair> skype动不动就卡，facebook更烂
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 安装php不起作用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470618 http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2014-10/107924.htm 按照以上方法，进行到测试phpinfo.php的时候浏览器直接显示的是下面的字符。不知道是怎么回事 <?php phpinfo(); ?> zz: 烈焰火凤 — 2015-06-04 14:27
<lainme> nyfair: skype网络通话比较好，同一个地点qq经常听不清楚。。
<nyfair> lainme: 微信免费电话欢迎你
<jackness> skype的好处是拨打国外电话比较便宜
<jackness> 国际化
<gebjgd> nyfair, 有啊 viber
<jackness> qq还是霸主在中国
<lainme> 还有。qq在香港经常掉线丢消息。
<wiiw> 如果聊天软件接口完全公开
<gebjgd> lainme, 别说香港了  墙外其他地方也一样
<wiiw> 旺旺，微信，陌陌，QQ，微信，互通
<nyfair> 前年我帮一群白皮猪注册剑灵账号，然后他们发觉qq国际版超好用就全都改用qq了
<wiiw> 互通或许可以
<nyfair> 互通？怎么可能
<jackness> qq国际版是不错的 用过
<nyfair> 之前msn不是和新浪搞互通么
<nyfair> 现在这两个还在？
<wiiw> 找了2个残废的人搞互通
<wiiw> 如果QQ和微信搞呢？
<nyfair> 我推荐个，日本认写的
<nyfair> ouroborous
<jackness> 不是还有line吗？
<nyfair> 匿名算法自带比特币挖矿，没事挂着还能赚点小钱
<jackness> 国外不是都用line吗？
<nyfair> 扯，就台巴子和棒子
<lainme> 台湾人用的多。香港很多用微信
<nyfair> 新加坡泰国都是微信
<nyfair> 其实我不用微信
<lainme> 之前是whatsapp
<jackness> 哦 看来还是微信厉害啊
<jackness> 不过微信是不是qq的啊？
<nyfair> 蠢问题
<nyfair> 内部自然是竞争状态
<jackness> 额。。。
<nyfair> 麻花疼的战略还不清楚？
<nyfair> 什么都做两份
<jackness> 额。。。。腾讯现在越来月牛逼了
<wiiw> 有钱，吃饭也点2份
<jackness> 我一个朋友在腾讯工作年薪20万都不止跟我说
<jackness> 简直就是暴富
<jackness> 日子好过得很
<gebjgd> jackness, 20w年薪还多？
<gebjgd> jackness, 你也不看看国内的物价
 * nyfair 年薪20w招聘廉价程序猿
<wiiw> 我报名
<jackness> gebjgd: 我从来没有那么高的薪水过
<jackness> 年薪20万我肯定干
<nyfair> jackness: 你能力不足，月薪2k
<nyfair> jackness: 不过你要肯卖，年薪50w还是可以的
<archl> 我年薪1k
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 有没有人遇到过奇怪的鼠标光标不显示的问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470619 如题。登录进入桌面，光标不显示。但鼠标可以移动，点击，右键点击出菜单，等等，只是看不见光标。不知道啥原因，切换到旧内核又是可以的。 麻烦有经验的前辈提
<^k^>  ─> 供点解决思路，多谢 zz: pilgrim_kevin — 2015-06-04 14:47
<jackness> nyfair: 我靠，我只要年薪十万我就好好工作了
<jackness> nyfair: 年薪50万 听都不敢听
<jackness> nyfair: 我肯卖啊 月薪都是4k
<wiiw> 卖肾+1
<jackness> 额。。。
<jackness> 我有那么惨啊
<jackness> 我不是悲剧了吗？
<wiiw> http://36kr.com/p/533559.html
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Google 隐形眼镜虹膜识别专利获批，未来你会用眼睛开门还是解锁手机？ | 36氪
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 妹子在哪里
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 求解救单身狗
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 哈？
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 为毛你们都说我有妹子，可我却不知道，哎
<happyaron> 11:45  * HowIsItGoing 拜小 dd 妹子壕 happyaron
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 我听 BuMangHuo 说的
<happyaron> ...
<wiiw> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220o.1000855.0.0.D7cikM&id=41245946750
<ubrl> wiiw: ⇪ XONIX精准卡路里脉搏运动心跳监测无胸带心率防水电子表男女同款-tmall.com天猫
<archl> happyaron, 你不需要解救，生活在妹子花园里，自己不去探索
<archl> happyaron, 出花园而不沾 - 
<ruifeng> :-[
<archl> happyaron, 有风范
<archl> happyaron, 去采花去 - 快去，从楼上朝下面的妹子喊都有可能
 * archl 觉得不好 - 这样就不好玩了。。。没有调侃 happyaron 的意思了。
 * archl 致歉
<happyaron> archl: 艰巨的任务交给你了
<archl> happyaron, 什么交给我？
<happyaron> 15:33 < archl> happyaron, 你不需要解救，生活在妹子花园里，自己不去探索
<happyaron> 15:34 < archl> happyaron, 出花园而不沾 - 
<happyaron> 15:34 < ruifeng> :-[
<happyaron> 15:34 < archl> happyaron, 有风范
<happyaron> 15:35 < archl> happyaron, 去采花去 - 快去，从楼上朝下面的妹子喊都有可能
<archl> happyaron, 你不是在 boyfriend seeking university 么
<happyaron> 又如何？
<kandu> archl, happyaron, HowIsItGoing: 单身狗求解救
<archl> happyaron, 好吧，我知道满学校的女孩子你都看不上。。。
<happyaron> archl: 单身狗求解救
<happyaron> kandu: 求解救
<archl> happyaron, kandu   你们好意思对我一个从没恋爱过的大叔说这些。。。
<archl> 。。。
<HowIsItGoing> kandu: 要不你跟 happyaron 凑合下吧
<archl> kandu, 你也去BJ了？
<kandu> archl: bj?
<archl> PK BJ 北京的缩写真是奇怪
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 额我直男
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 性别男，爱好女
 * archl 性别男 爱好？
<kandu> archl: 没
<archl> kandu, 约炮去吧- 
<kandu> archl: 我考虑逃离杭州，跑泉州去。
<kandu> archl: 杭州的环境也太糟了
<happyaron> kandu: 据说泉州很适合生存
<archl> kandu, happyaron 看这名字有水
<kandu> happyaron: 嗯。现在待山里凑合下
<kandu> archl: 呃，用不着
<archl> kandu, 哦。你有了
<archl> 就是有女性朋友，但是单身啊
<archl> kandu, 就好象我同桌有一群男的追，但单身一样
<kandu> archl: 呃，我肾虚，用不着
<archl> kandu, 啥？。。。不懂。。。和肾有什么关系？
<archl> kandu, 哦查了查，肾虚是因为太多女人了？
<offsec> 擼多了
<kandu> archl: 修行多年，寡欲
<archl> kandu, 哦。如果身边女孩多了 - 我就寡欲了。
 * iMadper 提供约炮咨询. 
<archl> iMadper, 怎么约炮？
<huntxu> iMadper: 老斯基老斯基
<kandu> iMadper: 不愧是老湿基
 * iMadper 收费咨询, 不给钱就别问. 
<offsec> 搬個小板凳來聽課
<huntxu> kandu: 泉州好
<huntxu> happyaron: 夜店小王子
<Guest58665> hehe
<Guest58665> ..
<kandu> huntxu: 嗯，泉州南音很不错
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 老斯基老斯基
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 你比万人斩还厉害
 * HowIsItGoing 咨询师老司机
<huntxu> kandu: 而且离我家近，半小时
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: 拜神CCIE
<kandu> huntxu: O_o 好羡慕胡须大帅哥
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: ... ... 
<huntxu> iMadper: 淡淡是去con还是去旅游的靠
<iMadper> huntxu: linux con
<iMadper> huntxu: 他是去找援交小弟弟去了. 
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: yooooooo
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 红红火火恍恍惚惚哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 今天电梯里那个妹子太漂亮了啊!
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 哪个?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 我一整个下午都没办法安心工作了, 心神不宁
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 粉紫色包身连衣裙那个
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 出息, 居然喜欢 女孩子..
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: ... .... .....
 * nyfair 招聘廉价程序猿
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 「求助」桌面死机自动重启 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470621 我的电脑装的ubuntu kylin,一次图形桌面死机后我用命令行终端重启桌面。从那次以后我的电脑只要桌面死机就自动重启这是为何啊！！@ zz: azqsx098 — 2015-06-04 16:08
<offsec> 程序員在此
<^k^> 新 云计算 • 某行业的云计算实现 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470622 我今年本科四年，玩Linux也差不多有七个年头了。 原本打算在云计算或虚拟化这一行好好发展，花了两年业余时间研究它，折腾许久发现是我一厢情愿，陷入财政危机不说，还背负家人的骂名，造孽得很。
<^k^>  ─> 辗转反侧许久，后来觉得当人面临生存问题的时候，对那些不能给自己带来收入的代码或 …
<huntxu> nyfair: 牛牛求带求包
<nyfair> huntxu: 你太牛，我雇不起
<huntxu> nyfair: 求包养
<iMadper> nyfair: 牛牛求带求包
<nyfair> iMadper: 牛牛来投资我的黄油会社
<iMadper> nyfair: 我没钱啊
<iMadper> nyfair: 要不我给你打工
<gfxmode_> 包臂裙
<nyfair> iMadper: 你档次太高，我请不动
<O0XX|Qiong> gfxmode_: s/臂/逼
<gfxmode_> s/臂/皮
<nyfair> 这个有没有人来合作？ https://github.com/nyfair/sentire
<ubrl> ⇪ f: nyfair/sentire · GitHub
<gfxmode_> nyfair: 你的github项目好多，我瞻仰了好久
<nyfair> gfxmode_: 这里很多人比我多多了
<nyfair> gfxmode_: 你瞧瞧蛋壕蛤蟆onlylove roylez神马的
<wiiw> nyfair: 漫画 cg 
<iMadper> nyfair: 卧槽, rust... 吓尿...
<iMadper> nyfair: 不会写啊
<nyfair> 新语言写着玩啊
<gfxmode_> ok，我去瞧瞧，看有没有可心的项目fork
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • ubuntu14.04下播放电影画面和声音不匹配的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470623 Rt，求指教，每次播放电影，画面和声音都不匹配，目前已经试了自带的播放器，smplayer，kmplayer。求指教 zz: 冷木风 — 2015-06-04 16:28
<nyfair> gfxmode_: 不看也罢，我渣水平
<nyfair> 我以后再也不回答影音问题了
<nyfair> 上次跑去某个PT组质问别人为什么噪点那么多，人家回我：”你懂个P，这叫导演风格！“
<nyfair> 太牛逼了
<nyfair> http://www.jd-bbs.com/thread-5215211-1-1.html
<huntxu> nyfair: 牛牛你包我吧
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 有些影片就是噪点多，颗粒增强胶片感是导演的风格，不必刻意追求消除，看截图_≡ 家 电 类 ≡_家用电器 (电视机专区)_家电论坛 
<huntxu> nyfair: 这个 sentire 是什么语言
<nyfair> huntxu: mozilla那个新玩具啊
<gfxmode_> iMadper: 大侠，敢问你的GitHub地址是多少？
<nyfair> rust
<happyaron> huntxu: 你是小王子？
<iMadper> gfxmode_: 没有.. 我不会写代码啊....
<huntxu> nyfair: 太高端，玩不起，等你火了包我就行
<happyaron> 你们黑我也是真的用尽了力气
<huntxu> happyaron: 我们是你的后援团
<gfxmode_> iMadper: 你不是蛋蛋么？
<happyaron> huntxu: 不要在这里对单身汪说风凉话嘛
 * happyaron 马丹接割
<huntxu> happyaron: 你单身就和永远18岁一样是个谎言
<happyaron> huntxu: 不开玩笑
<huntxu> happyaron: 后宫团选不过来？
<happyaron> huntxu: 一个都没有
<happyaron> huntxu: 是真没有，不信来实地考察，我请饭
<huntxu> happyaron: 你的后宫，肯定听你的会躲起来啊
<happyaron> huntxu: 嗯嗯，问题是平时也躲起来了我一个都见不到
<happyaron> 唉都不信 算啦
<huntxu> happyaron: 抓来打屁股
<happyaron> 黑吧没所谓
<happyaron> chihchun: 糖很好吃
<happyaron> chihchun: 顺便求MX5
<chihchun> happyaron: 下次在带不同的口味去阿。哈
<happyaron> chihchun: 好赞
<happyaron> chihchun: 求顺便带MX5 lol
<archl> 呃。都不信算了，我到底想干嘛？
<chihchun> happyaron: 那个要问李楠兄阿哈哈
<gfxmode_> Mozilla不是用的xul么？
<happyaron> chihchun: 嗯。。。
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 找地方吃个下午茶去?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 饿了
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 中
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 关于 language support http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470624 更新的时候点了取消，然后再想装语言就不行了。 现在情况是英文显示，Language 下面只剩汉语（中国） 点 install/remove languages 就会出现 Could not install the full language support Transaction failed:Package dependencie
<^k^>  ─> s cannot be resolved The following packages have unmet dependencies: thunderbird-locate-zh-hans:Depends:thunerbird(>= …
<cherrot> OSX下 git ignorecase 貌似是反的。。。
 * nyfair 招聘廉价程序猿
<MangHuo> test
<ubrl> MangHuo:点点点.  05:39
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: O0XX|Qiong 壕，还下午茶啊
 * BuMangHuo 一包小浣熊就是下午茶了
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<BuMangHuo> http://news.smzdm.com/p/13809 走起啊 happyaron O0XX|Qiong iMadper HowIsItGoing 
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 芝麻信用首进签证领域：率先开通新加坡卢森堡极简申请流程_电商_资讯中心_什么值得买
<BuMangHuo> 卢森堡要高于750分啊。。。
<laxtiz> 今天天气不错阿
<happyaron> 接割肥来鸟
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 壕
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<n00b_galaxy> ÎÒµÄIRC²»Ö§³ÖUFT-8.ÏÔʾȫÊÇÂÒÂë~
<^k^> n00b_galaxy say: 我的IRC不支持UFT-8.显示全是乱码~ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<gfxmode__> gebjgd: 大侠 请问qt里面checkbox控件Click后可不可以设置为:不自动勾选？我试了好久，找不到相应的属性
<gfxmode__> gebjgd: https://github.com/gfxmode/commtest
<ubrl> ⇪ f: gfxmode/CommTest · GitHub
<jackness1> 大家晚上好啊！
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<luobo> 擦，/quit
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 看文档
<xiaocai> OS: Windows 7 Ultimate (Version 6.1 Build 7601) Service Pack 1, CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-3110M CPU @ 2.40GHz @ 2394 MHz 256 Kb Cache, MEM: 3998 Mb, 56% (2184 Mb) free, DISKS: total 298 Gb, 248 Gb free, GFX: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000 1807.177734375 Mb, SCREEN: 通用即插即用监视器, 1366 x 768 @ 32 bit, AUDIO: IDT High Definition Audio CODEC, UPTIME: 0 d, 4 h, 23 m
<gebjgd> xiaocai, 你是干嘛
<xiaocai> gebjgd,ûÓùýÕâ¸öadiIRC
<^k^> xiaocai say: gebjgd,没用过这个adiIRC in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<gebjgd> xiaocai, 换Linux再来
<xiaocai> gebjgd,怎么乱码了
<xiaocai> UTF-8了
<xiaocai> ^k^,还乱码不
<shuaige> 有人说话 没？？
<xiaocai> 该睡觉了
<jackness> 大家深夜好啊！
<jackness> 没有人吗？
<gebjgd> jackness, 有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, steam有些游戏 在win上跑不了  需要在Linux上跑
<jackness> 大家早上好！
<jackness> iMadper, 早上好
#ubuntu-cn 2015-06-05
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu安装时识别4TB硬盘的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470628 用4TB的硬盘安装ubuntu12.04，自动安装，安装好后发现在硬盘的总容易只有1.8TB，请问怎么才能识别并正常使用剩余的2TB呢？ zz: vongy — 2015-06-05 0:07
<gfxmode> 早上好
<kandu> duyue, happyaron, lainme, yunfan: 早~
<jackness> 早上好
<Niac> morning
<jackness> Niac: 在海外啊？
<yunfan> 不早了 
<jackness> yunfan: 好久没见你说话了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 这是哪啊 : 下午去学校,中午没睡好所以到了学校还是昏沉沉的,结果上楼梯的时候滚下来了,滚着滚着也不知道滚到了几楼,好不容易停下来了我才爬起来,看见旁边一MM做惊恐状,我本来想问问她这是几楼,脱口就说"这是哪埃" MM说:"地球……"
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 解决Ubuntu 14.04 Realtek RTL8188CUS USB无线网卡不稳定问题(转载） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470629 原文地址： http://ifind.cc/?post=151 光盘中自带的linux驱动是基于内核2.6的，ubuntu14的内核是3.13，根据光盘中默认的驱动，得知nw336 model是RTL8188CUS，官方下
<^k^>  ─> 载地址： http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=3&PNid=21&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeI …
<O0XX|Qiong> madper: 你的i呢?
<madper> O0XX|Qiong: 不知道跑哪儿去了啊
<O0XX|Qiong> madper: 跟别人跑了吧?
<madper> O0XX|Qiong: 有可能, 一会儿我看看谁名字里多一个i
<jackness> madper:你改名字了啊？
<madper> wangli: 早, 土豪. 
<wangli> madper, 谢经理早
<madper> ... ...
<wangli> madper, 真正的土豪qiao 现在还在家睡觉
<madper> wangli: 羡慕啊
<madper> wangli: 工作轻松又多金
<madper> wangli: 哎, 不说了, 我去打包
<wangli> madper, 是的
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 江先森， mips 的交叉编译环境你资词哪个啊？
<BuMangHuo> 早啊 madper wangli happyaron HowIsItGoing 
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: zao
<wangli> BuMangHuo, zao
 * HowIsItGoing 妈蛋，现在越发的讨厌目前的工作了
<madper> HowIsItGoing: 我越来越喜欢了
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 斩斩, 居然不问我早
<madper> HowIsItGoing: 昨天电梯里遇到一个特别特别漂亮的妹子!!!!!!!!!! 决定了, 只要那个妹子不跳槽, 我就不跳槽, 留下来看妹子养眼
<O0XX|Qiong> madper: ds
<HowIsItGoing> madper: ……
<madper> BuMangHuo: 早, 斩斩~
<madper> HowIsItGoing: 真的巨漂亮! 声音也好听!
<BuMangHuo> madper: 图呢图呢
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 快不要 wfh 了，去 office 上班，电梯里面有妹子
<BuMangHuo> 巨漂亮的
<madper> BuMangHuo: 你过来, 我带你看
<madper> BuMangHuo: 27楼的
<madper> BuMangHuo: 她昨天电梯里叫人帮忙按27, 我记住了
<gfxmode> madper: 人家可能已婚了呢
<iIlL10Oo> 已婚
<madper> gfxmode: 那怎么了?
<gfxmode> 原来irssi记录log，是默认按600的权限写的，怪不得我配setfacl都不起作用
<madper> gfxmode: 我ntr的次数还少?
<madper> gfxmode: 已婚少妇你不喜欢?
<madper> gfxmode: 口亨╭(╯^╰)╮
<gfxmode> madper: 嗯，不po你冷水了。只想说，图发上来
<madper> O0XX|Qiong: 我觉得14", 1080p的分辨率特别合适...
<O0XX|Qiong> madper:  ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: madper 买！
<madper> O0XX|Qiong: 买个p, 我正在用...  cc BuMangHuo 
 * BuMangHuo 靠, ssd 不够用了
<madper> O0XX|Qiong: 比之前1440p舒服多了
<madper> BuMangHuo: 730啊, 现在特别便宜
 * BuMangHuo ..............
<BuMangHuo> madper: 多大，多便宜
<madper> BuMangHuo: 512的才一千多
<BuMangHuo> 一千多？　才？
<madper> BuMangHuo: 对啊
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 当然要看程序员支持哪一个了 你问我支持不支持 我当然是支持的 但是你又想说我是清点 想造个大新吻恩
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 你钦点一个啊
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 我要个我的路由器上面编译点东西玩
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 路由器上编译的话 明显是用openwrt放出来那个 这是大家公认的 你不能硬说是我钦点
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 不是啊，我的路由器不是　ｏｐｅｎｗｒｔ
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 就算不是 也shi一个家族的啊 难道不是linux系统 ?
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 也对，只是用他的交叉编译环境而已
<yunfan> BuMangHuo:  不过路由器高度定制的 
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 你的路由什么系统的 
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: tomato 的
<BuMangHuo> 这个 bcm5357 刷不了 opwnert
<BuMangHuo> 但是便宜量又足，还支持 vlan
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 这不就是一家嘛 
<jackness> 我怎么都听不懂呢？
<jackness> openwrt也是翻墙的东西吧？
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 我拿来做 多wan 的话， tomato 比较方便
<BuMangHuo> 不用手动配 vlan 之类
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 有多wan?
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 问题是大佬你家里有多wan?
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 厂里啊
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 原来如此  
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 其实我的目的不是多 wan，是连多个网络
<yunfan> 厂里不是经常有qnx windriver之类的系统么
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 我地明白地
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 本来可以用厂里自己的设备，但是我在调试的石猴，可能会挂掉重启，我不想因为重启然后断网，所以自己搞一个duowan 的
<BuMangHuo> 时候时候时候时候时候时候时候时候时候时候时候时候试试是时候试试时候试试还是时候
<iIlL10Oo> 调试路由器啊，厉害
<HowIsItGoing>  BuMangHuo 还是不理解你为毛要多wan
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 呐，我的电脑要同时连外网和调试的设备，但是设备在另一个网络里面啊
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 最近你在研究西游记?
<gfxmode> 网络环境应该比较复杂，多个网络
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 啥？
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 你工作机器，有双网卡么？若有的话，在工作机器上配路由就可以了
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 可惜没有
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 接个hub，电脑网卡起secondary ip
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 对啊，跟老板要求再买个网卡也可以，不过别人都是网线拔来拔去，我嫌懒要求在买个网卡的话，老板会觉得我矫情啊
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 唉，这个思路好像行的通？
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 以前我就这么干
 * BuMangHuo 那还得要个 hub....
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 不过就是把外网和内网物理接到一起了
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 随便个路由都行啊，接lan上
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 所以，多 wan 的话， 可以用 vlan 把俩网络隔开吧
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 你都接到一个设备上了，已经不叫物理隔离了
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 嗯，这倒是
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 不过你又钱买路由，为毛不买个usb网卡？
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 跟路由差不多价钱
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 说的好像能用 usb 口一样...
<BuMangHuo> 能拆开机器的话，不如再买个网卡呢，更便宜啊
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 你们厂封USB口么？
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 对啊
<O0XX|Qiong> madper: 吃啥?
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 所以解决方法就是买个普通路由，外网插wan，内网/电脑插lan，电脑网卡起secondary ip
<BuMangHuo> 其实普通路由器关了 dhcp 就是个 hub 了
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 对，外网、内网、本机的网线，都插LAN口上
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 对，还得加上关dhcp
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 外网应该接到 lan 上吧？
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 插wan上有vlan隔离……
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 外面进不去内网
<BuMangHuo> 昂，对
<BuMangHuo> 我试试
<madper> O0XX|Qiong: 不知道啊...
<madper> O0XX|Qiong: 隔壁四层?
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: wlan上配外网地址，电脑和lan上设置特殊点的ip，拿路由做个snat
<O0XX|Qiong> madper: 饿了
<O0XX|Qiong> madper: 早点去吃?
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: wlan=wan
<madper> O0XX|Qiong: 人多啊
<madper> O0XX|Qiong: 你忘了昨天了?
<madper> O0XX|Qiong: 除非, 现在就走?
<O0XX|Qiong> madper:  你吃的下?
<O0XX|Qiong> madper: 我是没问题
<madper> O0XX|Qiong: èµ°.
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: madper 以前贵办公室不是1点才吃饭么
<madper> HowIsItGoing: 不服?
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 我饿了
<yunfan> 穷老板可在啊?
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 你如果不是研究西游记  怎么会把时候打成石猴 
<madper> yunfan: 在日本. 
<Niac> 有没有办法irc里看股票啊
<O0XX|Qiong> madper: èµ°
<madper> Niac: vim里面有插件
<madper> O0XX|Qiong: èµ°. 
<O0XX|Qiong> madper: 麦当当?
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 虚拟机下文件名乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470631 我在ubuntu下装了Virtualbox，在Virtualbox里装了XP。以前都很好。但今天重启虚拟机里的XP后，从Ubuntu共享过来的文件夹里的中文文件名全部显示乱码，请教各位高手，如何解决这一问题，谢谢！！ 昨天
<^k^>  ─> 在ubnutu里可能做过一些关于locale的设置，有没有什么关系？ zz: xhsh — 2015-06-05 11:12
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 普通路由器能配置 snat？
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 哦，你没用搜狗输入法，这个哏你不明白哇
<Niac> madper: 关键词
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: lan到wan中间本来就有snat啊，不用你自己配置
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 赞 ccie 蛙
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我从一开始的思路就是错的啊.. 一直想着这傻瓜路由器不能 vlan 不能多 wan, 事实上我这个同时连内外网的需求根本不需要多 wan 
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 本来就是
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 我用着搜狗输入法啊   深度带的 
<gfxmode> 相当于路由器外网配置静态IP上网
<MangHuo> BuMangHuo: test
<BuMangHuo> MangHuo: test fail.
<BuMangHuo> ???
<BuMangHuo> 这是啥
<iIlL10Oo> linux下面用哪个桌面dock 插件看股票？
<madper> happyaron: 蓉蓉, 100%cpu问题还在啊! 
<madper> happyaron: 你们修的好修不好啊?!
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 你们修的好修不好啊?!
<BuMangHuo> iIlL10Oo: 同求
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 听话 : 我有 4个孩子。都非常顽皮,一天下班回家,孩子们正在家门口吵闹不休。太太见我回来很高兴他说:"你终于回来了,好极了。"我很高兴,以为孩子们怕我。谁知太太又接着说:"家中只有你听我的话,乖！快去帮我买袋盐！ "
 * tryit PyCharm 如何？
<madper> tryit: haohaohao
<gfxmode> tryit: 好，可以一用。
<madper> tryit: rubymine / pycharm / webstrom !!!!
<tryit> madper, “头”去哪了
<tryit> madper, 刚才也是才注意到和phpstorm等IDE是一家的……
<madper> tryit: jetbrains
<tryit> madper, en
<O0XX|Qiong> madper: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6a14bdb4gw1est29uwev8g204q04qe85.gif
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ image/gif
<O0XX|Qiong> madper: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61b8f240jw1est5wpc905j20m80ewwgb.jpg
<iIlL10Oo> BuMangHuo: 自己写一个也不难
<BuMangHuo> iIlL10Oo: 啥
<BuMangHuo> iIlL10Oo: 哦股票是吧
<iIlL10Oo> 嗯，就是花时间
<gebjgd> iIlL10Oo, 还套在股市里呢？
<gebjgd> iIlL10Oo, 还没出来呢？
<O0XX|Qiong> iIlL10Oo, 还套在股市里呢？
<gebjgd> O0XX|Qiong, ...
<gfxmode> 最近震荡得厉害
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 为何这么执着地用fcitx搜狗，还有其它的拼音输入法
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 我昨天才开始用的啊
<BuMangHuo> 还是前天？忘了
<gfxmode> 感觉挺久了，石猴石猴石猴石猴石猴石猴
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 用妹子首壕 happyaron 贡献的输入法， 有机会也成为妹子壕啊
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 石猴的问题已经解决了了啊
<gebjgd> BuMangHuo, 石龙 石虎的问题呢？
<gebjgd> BuMangHuo, 石龙对石虎  地下九尺五
<BuMangHuo> 视乎
<BuMangHuo> 石龙
<BuMangHuo> 是够
<BuMangHuo> 施主
<BuMangHuo> 施舍
<gfxmode> pyCharm、ZendStudio等等IDE，好像都是基于Eclipse改装的
<yunfan> gfxmode:  石猴到底什么梗 ？ BuMangHuo 
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 我也不知道啊，你得问经历过那段历史的老司机 O0XX|Qiong madper happyaron 
<gfxmode> yunfan: 我不是很清楚，只大概知道一点
<BuMangHuo> wlp3s0    IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:"xxxxxxx"
<BuMangHuo> 这是只能 54M 的意思？
<BuMangHuo>  3.284473] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6205 AGN, REV=0xB0 但是网卡不是 agn 么
<yunfan> gfxmode: 试解之？
<madper> gfxmode: bu shi ba....
<alvin_rxg> madper: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *HAtk<*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<madper> gfxmode: pycharm based on idea
<gfxmode> madper: 我去查查，这PyCharm和ZendStudio我只用过几分钟，感觉启动和Eclipse差不多
<madper> gfxmode: http://www.jetbrains.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: JetBrains :: World's Leading Vendor of Professional Development Tools
<gfxmode> yunfan: 问老司机
<imadper> gfxmode: 完全不是一个级别的. jetbrains家的ide每个都很赞. 
<imadper> gfxmode: 微软内部都是全员给配jetbrains的ide插件的. 
<imadper> gfxmode: 而且他家的ide也真贵
<BuMangHuo>  width: 20 MHz (no HT) nnd
<imadper> BuMangHuo: 这啥?
<BuMangHuo> imadper: 我的网卡一直是 54M 来着
<imadper> BuMangHuo: 昂...
<imadper> BuMangHuo: 我买了电力猫了
<BuMangHuo> imadper: 啊，那是做啥的
<imadper> BuMangHuo: 现在家里下片儿, 11MB/s的速度
<yunfan> gfxmode: 老司机是哪个
<imadper> BuMangHuo: 就是, 帮你布线的嘛, 其实就是个网线. 
<imadper> happyaron: 我很确定, 刚才我的fcitx crash了... 等我打开core dump, 等下次重现了发给你
<imadper> happyaron: 不对, 我有crash file
<imadper> happyaron: FJKong: 新的sogou 会crash啊.  我有_usr_bin_sogou-qimpanel.1001.crash文件你们要不?
<FJKong> imadper: 发来
<FJKong> imadper: 话说我得有三个月没提交新改动了。。。
<QiongMangHuo> imadper: 你4+3他6对吧?
<imadper> QiongMangHuo: 对. 
<imadper> FJKong: 发你公司邮箱?
<imadper> QiongMangHuo: 哪天回来?
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<QiongMangHuo> imadper: 明天 回去看欧冠决赛
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 壕
<imadper> QiongMangHuo: 昂. 
<imadper> QiongMangHuo: 壕
<O0XX|Qiong> imadper: 你的i回来了?
<imadper> O0XX|Qiong: 枊.
<imadper> FJKong: .
<imadper> FJKong: 发过去了
<QiongMangHuo> imadper: O0XX|Qiong 箱子不够放的, nancy太狠了, 几十瓶的买, 根本就是开了个淘宝店我猜 nnnd
<imadper> FJKong: 给你半个小时时间修好.
<imadper> QiongMangHuo: 啊? 早知道我就买10 + 3了...
 * QiongMangHuo 下次一定婉拒 nnnnd
<gfxmode_> imadper: 嗯，是IDEA
<imadper> QiongMangHuo: 昂.
<imadper> QiongMangHuo: 还想有下次?
<O0XX|Qiong> imadper: 然而我并没有破钱
<O0XX|Qiong> imadper: 周一给你
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 新钱也行啊
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 没有8块一张的啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 画一张
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 对, 我其实可以画两张4块的给他
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 老司机太聪明了
<imadper> O0XX|Qiong: 行啊. 
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 他出张这么便宜啊
<GODDOG> la
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 壕回来了？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 明天
<BuMangHuo> 我靠，你们都买啥了， 10 瓶
<imadper> O0XX|Qiong: http://www.baidu.com/link?url=FPkEy9R-gTPoITBgF1IHmXbVDhibLjdCVrKkbKYutwFsAJ--eflGNJa664w5u99ZbIJjcsPuWGlh6ljUPJ_eEDJjMJBKYJFeUut0UDuRI6YvaNlfR39c6TscDAVxkaLuSHCD8wvTuLWUFvwlc2z60_&wd=%E6%88%91%E9%A1%B6%E4%BD%A0%E4%B8%AA%E8%82%BA&issp=1&f=3&ie=utf-8&tn=baiduhome_pg&oq=%E6%88%91%E9%A1%B6%E4%BD%A0%E4%B8%AA&rsp=0&inputT=1981
<iIlL10Oo> gebjgd: 不是套，我是一直在操作的，套了我就补仓
<iIlL10Oo> O0XX|Qiong: 每套
<gebjgd> iIlL10Oo, 有钱人
<gebjgd> 我都没钱炒股
<iIlL10Oo> gebjgd: 3000元就可以，每天赚5%， 150元
<QiongMangHuo> iIlL10Oo: 卧槽 股神
<gebjgd> iIlL10Oo, 为了这150元 你还挺执着
<BuMangHuo> iIlL10Oo: 股神啊
<iIlL10Oo> gebjgd: 有钱了我加个0
<BuMangHuo> iIlL10Oo: linux 里面，怎么交易啊
<gebjgd> iIlL10Oo, 你看 李老板玩股票都是5个零起的
<BuMangHuo> gebjgd: 五个 0 .....
<{ToT}> ...
<QiongMangHuo> {ToT}: 你是谁?
<QiongMangHuo> gebjgd: 不对
<BuMangHuo> gebjgd: 为何这么小瞧李老板
<gebjgd> {ToT}, 骚年你可来了
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<gebjgd> BuMangHuo, 是我不好
<{ToT}> QiongMangHuo: 你好啊
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 莫非是6个零起？
<BuMangHuo> gebjgd: 你玩股票么
<gebjgd> BuMangHuo, 都说了 没钱玩
<{ToT}> gebjgd: 我一直挂机呢
<QiongMangHuo> {ToT}: 谁呀?
<gebjgd> {ToT}, 那天找我干嘛
<{ToT}> QiongMangHuo: 石家庄的
<gebjgd> {ToT}, 帅哥
<gebjgd> {ToT}, 吹牛？
<{ToT}> gebjgd: 没事啦 都没几个熟人
<BuMangHuo> gebjgd: 那如果你玩的话，也不会是只拿一小时的工资玩拔
<gebjgd> {ToT}, 你喜欢哪个方面的？
<{ToT}> gebjgd: 是啊是啊
<gebjgd> BuMangHuo, 我才不玩股票
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 尼码
<gebjgd> BuMangHuo, 直接炒外汇
<{ToT}> gebjgd: 最近在搞路由器
<BuMangHuo> {ToT}: 搞啥路由器
<BuMangHuo> {ToT}: 求送
<gebjgd> BuMangHuo, QiongMangHuo 美元上涨到欧元之前可以赚
<{ToT}> BuMangHuo: 刷op啊
<BuMangHuo> {ToT}: 不管啥，求送
<BuMangHuo> cc freeflying eexpress
<{ToT}> BuMangHuo:  你怎么知道我最近送人了
<BuMangHuo> {ToT}: 反正就求送
<gebjgd> {ToT}, 有钱人  求送
<{ToT}> BuMangHuo: 都是低端的 目前还有两个测试用的
<BuMangHuo> {ToT}: 都行
<gebjgd> {ToT}, 就用低端了   高端的用着不爽
<{ToT}> gebjgd: 买的坏的 修一下 就凑合玩玩
<gebjgd> {ToT}, diy专家 
<{ToT}> BuMangHuo: gebjgd :你们都在de?
<gebjgd> {ToT}, 大神在哪里高就？
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: iIlL10Oo telegream 挂了？
<BuMangHuo> imadper: ^^
<BuMangHuo> {ToT}: de 是啥
<{ToT}> gebjgd: 我是那个刷lewa的 gentoo党啊 电工
<imadper> happyaron: DD
<gebjgd> {ToT}, 似乎好像有点印象
<gebjgd> {ToT}, 改了昵称就不认识了
<imadper> BuMangHuo: 啥东西? telegram我不用
<gebjgd> imadper, telegram不错
<gebjgd> imadper, 但是没有viber好用
<{ToT}> BuMangHuo: 最近打算买几个折腾一下呢 这两个不能送了
<BuMangHuo> gebjgd: 你能连上？
<{ToT}> gebjgd: 以前是 macintosh
<BuMangHuo> gebjgd: 现在？
<gebjgd> BuMangHuo, telegram？
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 还真是
<BuMangHuo> gebjgd: 嗯
<gebjgd> BuMangHuo, viber telegram天天用啊
<gebjgd> {ToT}, 卖根头屎是什么
<{ToT}> gebjgd: ...
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 这种有中心服务器的，看起来果然靠不住啊
<{ToT}> BuMangHuo:  http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.X3qUHI&id=45110829795&ns=1&abbucket=10#detail
<ubrl> {ToT}: ⇪ 二手 废 坏无线路由器-淘宝网 pp: 3.00 
<gebjgd> BuMangHuo, tox？
<iIlL10Oo> BuMangHuo: 手机安装同花顺，90%的券商都支持手机交易。
<BuMangHuo> gebjgd: 不是啊
<iIlL10Oo> 券商都是公开接口的，同花顺这类软件就能交易
<BuMangHuo> iIlL10Oo: 招商可以么
<BuMangHuo> 好像招商自己就有个 app 的样子
<iIlL10Oo> BuMangHuo: 嗯，一般都有手机端
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2niGIb96YAAC_iAzhWlcAALrFwIgg7UAAL-g323.jpg 牛也看到亮点
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 招商不可以
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 乃的就是招商吧？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 四个月后就不是了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 为啥是四个月
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 再有四个月, 我的佣金宝就满半年可以开两融了
<gebjgd> iIlL10Oo, 股票差不多见好就收了
<iIlL10Oo> gebjgd: 我每次收了之后，他又涨了3%
<iIlL10Oo> 第二天再3%
<gebjgd> iIlL10Oo, 那你就等着吧
<QiongMangHuo> iIlL10Oo: 我都是涨到一个数字就抽出一部分, 剩下再涨到那个数字就再抽出一部分, 胆子小
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 所以李老板还是这么有钱
<jiero> QiongMangHuo,  怕什么 - 我在牛市赔了没赚钱
<gebjgd> jiero, 你也炒？
 * QiongMangHuo 下雨了, 东京塔还去不去...
<jiero> gebjgd, 用我妈的帐号 - 
<jiero> gebjgd, 算是吧 
<gebjgd> jiero, 二代就是不一样
<jiero> gebjgd, 炒股的人都是要用心吧。我不用心
<O0XX|Qio_> QiongMangHuo: 去, 高出更容易被批
<jiero> gebjgd, 什么消息，大盘走势，预测之类的。。。
<O0XX|Qio_> QiongMangHuo: 劈
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 我也不用心, 几个月交易一次
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qio_: ...
<gebjgd> jiero, 因为你从来没有过？
<jiero> gebjgd, 恩。
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 那说明你早就开始了呀。
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 算下来快八九年了...
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 我玩腻了 - 股市我玩了几天。。。
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 现在基金也不管了。
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 如此。全面撤出
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 那么早就开始理财了。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qio_: imadper 我真得是疯了, 有的同事理解能力怎么那么差, 两个问题问了几天问了好几遍, 磨磨唧唧现在还没回答, 一堆人外加kernel-team的大牛全都着急到跳脚 nnnnd
<O0XX|Qio_> QiongMangHuo: 骂
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 长长久久就有理财的欲望 -- -- 
<gfxmode> 准备写个Shell，定时把irssi的log转为html
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 你要学会赚了就卖
<iIlL10Oo> 跌了别卖
<jiero> iIlL10Oo, 根本没赚卖什么
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 转html干嘛 pdf
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 穷, 没办法, 我要是二代就也啥都不管
<gfxmode> gebjgd: apache访问呀
<jiero> QiongMangHuo, 穷我没办法
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 这牛市，随便哪个股票都是翻倍啊
<jiero> iIlL10Oo, 没有啊
<iIlL10Oo> 我去年6月开始玩的
<jiero> iIlL10Oo, 我今年4月开始玩的。
<jiero> iIlL10Oo, 玩了几天就没管了。被套了
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 没多少技术含量的，定时调用irclog2html.py就行了
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 今年4月也是牛市，一直向上的
<jiero> iIlL10Oo, 没看出来不喜欢等待，好无聊
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 哦
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 反正我觉得大盘要到12000点
<gebjgd> iIlL10Oo, 什么叫大盘  我就知道大盘鸡
<jiero> gebjgd, 挤压鱼肉出水
<gfxmode> iIlL10Oo: 开玩笑？
<iIlL10Oo> 大盘鸡太辣
<iIlL10Oo> gfxmode: 嗯
<gfxmode> 哦
<iIlL10Oo> gfxmode: 2008年是6000点，翻倍嘛
<jiero> iIlL10Oo, 没关系，我操控一周碰过5次涨停但我没赚到钱。
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 那是有缘的
<jiero> iIlL10Oo, 然后我被套了一半在西部建设停牌1个月多
<jiero> iIlL10Oo, 哈哈今天开盘涨停
<gebjgd> jiero, 可惜你不是官二代  
<jiero> gebjgd,  为什么要求我是官二代？
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 厉害啊，等大盘跌了换个股票
<jiero> iIlL10Oo, 。。。你说啥。。。
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 去吃大盘鸡
<jiero> iIlL10Oo, 我买了好几个新发基金。
<jiero> iIlL10Oo, 觉得这个世界崩溃就好了
<gfxmode> 我们楼下的兰州拉面馆，吃大盘鸡，要提前预约，否则不给做
<gfxmode> 最近好像倒闭了
<jiero> 我不喜欢吃鸡 - 特别讨厌鸡皮，胶质类食物
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 崩溃了还怎么草股和吃白宰鸡
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 这是人生2大乐趣
<jiero> iIlL10Oo, 我说的话6月底就是市场崩盘，政府开耍
<jiero> gebjgd, 昨天去银行开无卡支付 - 结果银行的人要了我身份证质疑我是不是本人。
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 我说是后年12000点腰斩
<jiero> iIlL10Oo, 我说是7月点摔到4500，再玩
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 好主意
<jiero> iIlL10Oo, 政府早开始刷了。
<jiero> iIlL10Oo, 刷点，不断开发科技树
<jiero> iIlL10Oo, 帮各个企业敛财。。。
<gfxmode> 不知道社保、住房公积金的钱是不是也在股市里
<jiero> gfxmode, 政府的钱。
<iIlL10Oo> 应该投资了
<jiero> gfxmode, 国债发多少就被买多少，然后从股市赚回来
<gfxmode> 是的，好方法
<jiero> 就看货币贬值到什么程度了。
<iIlL10Oo> 不会贬值，因为美元比人民币的比值不变
<iIlL10Oo> 有汇率做支撑
<jiero> iIlL10Oo, 不是说外汇 - 而是说实际。。。
<iIlL10Oo> 市场是全球的，小波小浪而已
<iIlL10Oo> 24000点以内是不用担心的
<jiero> iIlL10Oo, 。。。当人们钱多了，自然货币就贬值了。
<iIlL10Oo> 美元和人民币1：1的话，也才5倍
<iIlL10Oo> jiero: 钱多了会流向国外的，经济市场是活的
<jiero> iIlL10Oo,  美元和人民币的比例变化，有物价变化幅度大？
<iIlL10Oo> 看看外汇储备就知道了
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<jiero> iIlL10Oo, 赶紧买黄金
<jiero> 7条内裤
<happyaron> imadper: O0XX|Qiong 修不好
<happyaron> imadper: crash 文件可以发我
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 火狐浏览器无法切换中文输入法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470632 j之前一直好好的，今天使用火狐浏览器无法切换输入法，只能输入英文。但在其他应用下（gedit）都可以切换输入法，请问这是什么问题？怎么解决 我使用的15.04版本，输入法是搜狗
<^k^>  ─> 输入法 zz: yhsweetlife — 2015-06-05 16:05
<jiero> happyaron, 你现在负责的东西更多了？
<happyaron> jiero: 啥意思啊
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<jiero> happyaron, 感觉你好像有很多事情
<cherrot> happyaron, 你好久没来参拜了
<O0XX|Qiong> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<cherrot> O0XX|Qiong, (づ￣ 3￣)づ
 * jiero 拜见cherrot，上表萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<happyaron> cherrot: 是啊参拜不周请壕原谅，啥时候请我吃饭，定当当面道拜
<O0XX|Qiong> cherrot: 兔兔兔兔兔
<happyaron> jiero: 是么
<cherrot> happyaron, 请客赎罪吧
<jiero> happyaron, 哦。没事赶紧去找个媳妇让大家高兴一下。
<happyaron> cherrot: 我哪敢请首壕，这肯定是要首壕请我才对
<kenifanying> gnome 的共享有没人成功设置过？
<happyaron> jiero: 安能摧眉折腰事权贵，使我不得开心颜
<cherrot> happyaron, 唉 果然还是❤不诚
<happyaron> kenifanying: 没有
<jiero> 。。。都不想当壕避免请客么
<happyaron> cherrot: 啥呀
<jiero> happyaron, 心意不诚
<happyaron> cherrot: 我要是请你，那不是折杀你那老身了么
 * jiero 从来对cherrot都不诚心。。。
<kenifanying> 诶，我在纠结那个public文件夹怎么才可以直接共享。。。
<kenifanying> 不要samba这货
<jiero> kenifanying, 共享协议看看还支持什么呗
<kenifanying> 看gnome文档支持smb
<happyaron> kenifanying: 快盘
<kenifanying> 照着设置win下访问不了
<jiero> kenifanying,  Install package gvfs-afp and avahi for accessing apple network shares. In addition to installing Avahi, it must be enabled too.
<kenifanying> happyaron, 不是研究怎么共享，是想怎么才能通过gnome的偏好设置直共享
<jiero> kenifanying, 具体一些，啥是直接共享？
<kenifanying> jiero, 就是gnome偏好设置里面有共享，设置personal file share
<jiero> kenifanying, 那是界面啊。你自己写吧。
<jiero> kenifanying, 人家不要了吧。
<kenifanying> jiero, 什么意思，就是通过那个设置没法共享？
<jiero> kenifanying, 你什么意思，我以为你是说没有，导致我设想这个功能已经被移除了
<kenifanying> jiero: sorry, 我的意思是，在fedora/debian之类的发行版，gnome的偏好设置有个共享功能，通过这个共享功能设置了public文件夹共享，但是局域网中的其它机子无法访问
<cherrot> happyaron, 我需要你爱的供养啊
<gebjgd> cherrot, 当众秀恩爱
<kenifanying> jiero, https://help.gnome.org/users/gnome-help/stable/sharing-personal.html.zh_CN
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Share your personal files
<happyaron> cherrot: 首壕见笑了，我需要你的救济啊
<cherrot> happyaron, 洗白白了么？灌完肠了么？ 肥皂准备好了么？房卡呢？ 什么都没有怎么救济你？
<happyaron> cherrot: 只有微信账号，打钱就可以了
<happyaron> cherrot: 别的确实啥都没有
 * cherrot 人心不古啊
<gebjgd> Dive In -- Eighteen
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 哈
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 大新闻！！！
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: zhangzhe.wang 挂了
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 可以啊
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 还有个游戏上线了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我这里 503
<palomino|exhaust> .... BuMangHuo 
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: http://zhangzhe.wang/tanker/
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 如果我们的铁骑继续前进
<BuMangHuo> letv 的分辨率就是个 1024 768？
<gebjgd> BuMangHuo, 那够干嘛的
<gebjgd> BuMangHuo, 游戏都不够
<BuMangHuo> 厂里会议室都装了这个东西， 咋还没破投影仪好用啊 gebjgd 
<BuMangHuo> gebjgd: 反正我没找到设置的地方
<BuMangHuo> gebjgd: 或者是因为我用 vga 连的原因？
<gebjgd> BuMangHuo, 这年头vga可以扔了
<gebjgd> BuMangHuo, hdmi dvi
<BuMangHuo> gebjgd: 没有转接头啊
<gebjgd> BuMangHuo, 管你们的inter it要
<BuMangHuo> gebjgd: 可以
<BuMangHuo> gebjgd: 各种人签字完了之后， 估计那电视都坏了
<tryit> imadper, 想起一句霸气的话来  "我们的征途是星辰大海"
<gebjgd> BuMangHuo, 什么公司这么烂
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • php5 异步执行外部程序 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470635 异步执行外部程序或命令，须满足2个条件： 1. 后台运行待执行的程序，即要加 “&”； 2. 一定要指定输出。 下面给个例子： $com = "php reflector.php --v_ip $f_ip --v_port $f_port --id ".uniqid($id)." >/dev/null &"; exec(
<^k^>  ─> $com ); zz: blue-fish — 2015-06-05 17:14
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<imadper> O0XX|Qiong: http://www.mgpyh.com/recommend/475166626/   这个, 带气的, 很不错. 我屯了好多. 
<ubrl> imadper: ⇪  限地域，圣碧涛天然矿泉水 1.5L 无气约￥5/瓶 有气约￥5.9/瓶 MGPYH 买个便宜货
<imadper> O0XX|Qiong: 这货有nv的卡, 可以玩游戏了啊, steam上面大把游戏. 
<imadper> O0XX|Qiong: 在下载football manager
<BuMangHuo> ca 
<BuMangHuo> imadper: 碟刹下雨进水会是啥效果
<imadper> BuMangHuo: 照样骑啊
<imadper> BuMangHuo: 没问题吧
<BuMangHuo> test
<ubrl> BuMangHuo:点点点.  05:34
<{ToT}> test
<ubrl> {ToT}:点点点.  05:45
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • Gromit-MPX: make annotations on the screen 桌面涂鸦 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470636 https://github.com/bk138/gromit-mpx 自己编译 git 版本的 Code: sudo apt-get install git build-essential autoconf git clone https://github.com/bk138/gromit-mpx.git cd gromit-mpx autoreconf --install sudo apt-get install libgtk-3-dev ./c
<^k^>  ─> onfigure make 不安装，直接复制到 usr/bin 下 (保留旧版本) Code: sudo cp  ~/gromit-mpx/src/gromit-mpx / …
<BuMangHuo> ^k^: hi
<sennn> well i am here
<jackness> 今天我这边一个邻居死了 很突然 心脏病
<shuaige> 多大年纪？
<jackness> 74岁
<jackness> 搞得我很怕怕的感觉
<shuaige> 年纪大了 毛病就多了
<jackness> 我打的120急救
<jackness> 救护车没到 人已经没了
<shuaige> 所以得多煅练身体
<jackness> 人的生命是太脆弱了
<shuaige> 看来是你打晚了  。。。
<jackness> 我已经是第一时间打120
<jackness> 我住在农村 救护车过来需要时间
<jackness> 心脏病 很突然
<shuaige> 嗯  你不会急救人
<jackness> 我不敢施以急救 我很怕的当时
<jackness> 就顾着打120了
<shuaige> 逝者已已 不要过于伤心
<jackness> 恩 谢谢你的安慰
<jackness> shuaige: 你做什么的 下班了吗？
<shuaige> 下班了 
<jackness> 最近死人的事情太多了
<jackness> 东方之星沉船死了那么多人
<shuaige> 是啊
<jackness> 哎 世事无常啊
<jackness> 让我很感慨
<freeflying> happyaron: 贵司现在的包编译完了要测试吗
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/0B/01/Cg-4WVI2sqiIARAiAADYowfLxfcAALrWQGbaFwAANi7296.jpg 史上最暴强的答案
<N00b_galaxy> 这里好冷清啊
<N00b_galaxy> 有没有扯淡的中文频道捏
<zerodel> asdfdsa
<zerodel> sorry
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 忘记密码 : 排在我前面的女孩,拿了张2张存折,要求把A存折里的钱转移到B存折里去。 银行柜员:请您输A存折密码。 女孩(理直气壮):2张存折都是我的,互相转账为什么要输密码?！ 银行柜员:对不起,银行的规定是只要提取款项都要输密码,不论去向。 女孩怒道:我要是知
<^k^>  ─> 道密码我还折腾什么呀,就是因为我忘了这张存折的密码才要转存的！！
<jusss> alvin_rxg: .
#ubuntu-cn 2015-06-06
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • noscript，在安全方面有什么作用？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470638 可以访止什么攻击？ zz: DnsUB — 2015-06-06 8:54
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 疑惑求助！进入的画面一直是安装Ubuntu14.04的界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470639 本人XP系统，用的grbu4doc。昨天按照网上的教程实现了硬盘安装了Ubuntu14.04，确定安装成功了。因为我在分区中看见了“\”分区后面写的Ubuntu14.04.然后重启进入开机选择系
<^k^>  ─> 统界面，选择Ubuntu，然后在选择Ubuntu，进入的还是装ubuntu14.04界面。我感觉网上教程没有 …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • uefi多系统，装完ubuntu后再进windows 提示盗版系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470641 如题，怎么解，猜测应该是slc信息未正确加载，把slc启动顺序调前，就不提示盗版了，但是ubuntu的grub2菜单也不出来了，相当于没法进ubuntu系统 zz: shanjunmei — 2015-06-06 10:3
<^k^>  ─> 9
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 虚拟机主客两系统之间内存分配实验 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470642 先报一下配置：i5的CPU，8G的内存，N卡笔记本。为了高效利用机器，决定采用ubuntu host + win7 guest，使用virtualBox来实现。 担心配置跑不动，于是选择了ubuntu里面最轻量级的lubuntu 14.04.0
<Windy_> 有人么？
<ubrl> Windy_:点点点.  00:48
<Windy_> 点点点？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M02/00/07/Cg-4WFI2oGuIdkjeAACxq7hx3k4AALq9gP9NKgAALHD698.jpg 这个马桶别有一番韵味啊
<Windy_> 。。。
<modory> 谁能告诉我这个Ｕ盘上哪去找量产工具？
<modory> 信息看：　http://paste.ubuntu.cn/11601728/
<ruifeng1> ..
<Niac> 周末都不上班吗
<gebjgd> Niac, 周末为什么要上班
<Niac> 因为中国都是血汗工厂啊
<gebjgd> Niac, 话说这里朝内的很多周末都不用上班
<gebjgd> Niac, 说明你去的公司有问题
<Niac> 入职都没培训 
<gebjgd> Niac, 入职培训?
<gebjgd> Niac, 培训老板？
<gfxmode> 我没有用shell写irclog转html的调用脚本，用Qt写了
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 脚本语言就能搞定的事情
<gfxmode> gebjgd: Shell好久没用过了，用Qt写了，然后Crontab调用
<gfxmode> gebjgd: GitHub上，你Maintain的项目好多 # Maintainer: gebjgd <robinking623@gmail.com>
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 我很少上
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 看到好东西搜罗点
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 对开源项目贡献很少  几乎没有
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 到家不编程
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 哦哦，感觉你挺牛逼
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 不牛逼 很普通的程序员  混饭吃的
<roylezzzz> gfxmode: gebjgd 是纳粹
<gebjgd> gfxmode, roylezzzz 是我的老基友  后来我直了 结婚了 生孩子了 他还沉浸呢
<gfxmode> 哈哈
<Niac> 好困
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • 14.04设置的波特率会被改掉？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470647 在rc启动脚本调用程序，设置串口波特率为9600，系统起来后发现波特率被改成了115200. 若是在系统起来后再设置波特率为9600，则波特率不会改掉。 14.04和13.04系统都有这个问题，而10.04系统没有
<gfxmode> 好像有下载了 http://pan.baidu.com/s/1jG5Vm5K
<ubrl> gfxmode: ⇪ 雏J粤语_(new).mkv_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 这是什么东西
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 阿sa拍的片
<gfxmode> 好像叫雏妓
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 魅族MX4开箱、把玩、Python、nginx、刷机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470649 我官网订购的MX4到手后，已经完成了把玩、PC端SSH访问，apt-get安装应用，包括不限于Python、nginx，然后我脑门一抽，装XUBUNTU、xdrp的时候reboot开机黑屏，冻屏了，之后想法自己重新刷了手
<^k^>  ─> 机，现在又满血复活了！ 大家有什么想问的 zz: clyb — 2015-06-06 17:30
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 服务器和桌面版本有本质区别吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470650 我把桌面版本安装到服务器上，应该不会有问题吧？服务器的硬件肯定比PC好（包括显卡） zz: billzt — 2015-06-06 17:53
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 安装arm-2009q3无法执行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470651 我用的是Ubuntu 14.04 64bit 系统 ，小白求帮助！ zz: c909030221 — 2015-06-06 17:56
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求一个较通俗的双网卡内外网设置步骤 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470653 单位服务器有两个网卡（eth0和eth1），需要：在单位局域网中用内网IP（192.168.7.X）通过SSH登陆服务器，在家里通过外网IP登陆服务器。我想这就需要把双网卡一个设成内网
<xiaocai>  hello,anybody
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: "失败"的演唱 : 女:"我的这次演唱完全失败了。" 男:"可别这么说。你看观众不是兴高采烈,全场一片掌声吗?" 女:"我正为此而伤心呢。若是观众沉沉入睡,全场一片鼾声,那该多好啊！ " 男:"天呀,你指的是哪首歌?" 女:"《摇篮曲》呗！ "
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 请问百度云导入Aria2 RPC的Headers怎么写 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470656 请问百度云导入Aria2 RPC的Headers怎么写？用的是Chrome插件，旋风和迅雷正常，百度云可以添加任务但是显示header有问题。或者不是这里的Headers空白的原因？谢谢！ 1.JPG 2.JPG zz: VNessie —
<^k^>  ─> 2015-06-06 20:36
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 很恐怖，求帮助！！！关于进程联网的！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470657 小白我表示这个正在接收这里，等了他一个小时没上网，也不会变成０字节／秒 然后用nethogs想看看到底哪个进程在捣鬼，结果。没有。。这是什么情况。我系统是ubuntu 14.
<^k^>  ─> 04 zz: 超级多啦c梦 — 2015-06-06 21:03
<happyaron> freeflying: 有测试的就测试啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 没test case的就没戏了
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • BQ Aquaris E4.5 Ubuntu Edition 国内开箱视频 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470658 BQ Aquaris E4.5 Ubuntu Edition 国内开箱视频 (链接）http://v.pps.tv/play_3OXELE.html zz: cwb5206 — 2015-06-06 21:13
<freeflying> happyaron: lxc贵司肯定测了吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 从图形界面如何以 sudo 运行程序？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470659 装了一个 wireshark。从左侧工具栏点击图标运行，没有可用的 interface。从终端运行 sudo wireshark 才有。 能不能在点图标时加上 sudo 权限？ zz: saintthor — 2015-06-06 22:08
<happyaron> freeflying: 没有几个case https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/wily/view/AutoPkgTest/job/wily-adt-lxc/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/9/artifact/results/exercise-stdout/*view*/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: type=text/plain ; 长度=313.00 B
<freeflying> happyaron: 做ci不
<happyaron> freeflying: 这不就是么
<happyaron> https://jenkins.linuxcontainers.org/view/LXC/
<freeflying> happyaron: 贵司牛逼啊，现在也有ci了
<ubrl> ⇪ f: LXC [Jenkins]
<happyaron> freeflying: 额这是咋个意思
<happyaron> lxc 的case太少了
<freeflying> happyaron: 以前没ci啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 现在CI可能是全司里做技术的部门里最有含量的了
<happyaron> freeflying: cjwaston 都转组过去了
<freeflying> 🐂
#ubuntu-cn 2015-06-07
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • Ubuntu可以支持thinkpad X250吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470663 Ubuntu可以支持thinkpad X250吗？ ThinkPad IBM X250 20CL-A01WCD X250（20CLA01WCD）五代I7-5600U zz: shichaog — 2015-06-06 23:21
<jackness> 大家早上好啊！
<gfxmode> jack77213: 早上好
<jackness> 大家早上好啊！
<gfxmode> jackness: 早上好
<jackness> gfxmode: 你上班了啊？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 有一个sunpinyin的图标总是在状态栏里，如何才能删除掉？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470664 我已经删除了所有跟pinyin有关的包了。 zz: LinuxServer — 2015-06-07 9:12
<gfxmode> jackness: 嗯，上班了
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 【求助】yum如何将一个需要epel源安装的软件同步到本地以备后用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470665 大家好，现在一个软件如ganglia如果使用yum安装，需要使用epel源，我想知道如何将安装时同时同步这些安装的包到本地，然后在断网的情况下依然可以用
<^k^>  ─> yum安装该软件，谢谢 zz: sunfish — 2015-06-07 9:47
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 极具幽默精神的二货同学 : 寝室里有俩二货一胖一瘦,有一天不知道什么事两人吵起来了,胖的骂瘦的:你脑袋是不是被驴踢了了?瘦的那个弱弱的来一句:那您下脚不会轻点儿啊?
<fujianwzh> 隔了这么久，我又回来了。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 询问笔记本电脑怎么安装无线网卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470667 make[1]: Entering directory '/usr/src/linux-headers-3.19.0-18-generic' gcc: error: /lib/modules/3.19.0-18-generic/build/include/linux/autoconf.h: 没有那个文件或目录 gcc: fatal error: no input files compilation termi
<^k^>  ─> nated. scripts/Makefile.build:49: *** CFLAGS was changed in "/home/suifeng/RTL8188CE/rtl8192ce_linux_2.6.0006.0321.20 …
<fujianwzh> 这里还是以前那样啊
<jzp113> hi guys how to  swap ctrl and caps lock in ubuntu and I install the tweak. it's doesn't work
<jackness> gfxmode_: 你很忙吗？
<jackness> 好无聊啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 给我多少试验费 : 有一次,萧伯纳因脊椎骨有毛病需要从脚跟上截一块骨头来补脊椎的缺损。手术做完以后,医生想多捞点手术费,便说:"萧伯纳先生,这是我们从来没做过的新手术啊！ " 萧伯纳笑道:"这好极了,请问你打算付我多少试验费呢?"
<gfxmode_> jackness: 嗯
<jackness> gfxmode_: 那你忙吧
<jackness> gfxmode_: 你做什么工作的？
<gfxmode_> jackness: 我写驱动的
<Adm> 你好
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.10 • Ubuntu 15.04 放音乐有时卡碟 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470669 无论是用网页放歌还是用本地播放器 进行某些操作就会导致音乐卡碟（卡顿）几秒钟 比如用文件管理器浏览 /proc 或者在终端使用 sensors 命令 都会导致音频卡顿 像是音频线程得不到CPU时间一样 而且虚
<jackness> gfxmode_: 驱动？你这么厉害，驱动程序用什么语言写的啊？
<Adm> C
<jackness> C语言写的驱动的话，那应该是支持windows系统吧
<jackness> linux系统不是C吧？
<Adm> 构架不一样
<jackness> 架构不一样吗？
<jackness> 我没写过驱动 感觉好高深啊
<Adm> 高深个吊
<jackness> Adm: 你是学计算机毕业的啊？
<Adm> 不是
<jackness> Adm: 那你怎么觉得写驱动程序不高深呢？
<Adm> 会写c就会写驱动
<jackness> Adm: 可惜我只学过java 对C一窍不通
<Adm> 这样啊
<Adm> 中国人不适合写程序
<jackness> Adm: 恩 我在自学C语言 不过进步很慢
<jackness> Adm: 为什么？
<Adm> 不但数学好 还要英语好
<jackness> Adm: 我是英语专业毕业的 但是编程和英语我感觉天差地别 单词都是专业性的单词 不先学的话 一点优势都没有 还有就是我的数学很一般 
<jackness> 没学过高等数学
<Adm> 数学不好的话，永远都只在别人的设好的套路里出不来的。。。
<Adm> 你英语几级？
<^k^> 新 华东校区 • 士大夫的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470670 士大夫的 zz: qyq870612 — 2015-06-07 15:36
<jackness> 我英语考过大学4级 大学6级 专业四级 专业八级
<jackness> 还学过一点日语
<Adm> 现在几级？
<jackness> 现在毕业了很久了啊
<jackness> 最高级别应该是专业八级
<gfxmode_> jackness: 专八，去当翻译官
<Adm> 难怪，英语不达到很好的水平是不行的，放弃编程吧，骚年
<Adm> 这种好是指能够活学活用的水平
<jackness> gfxmode_: 我做过翻译了啊 不过都是书面翻译 翻译合同和文件
<jackness> Adm: 我恐怕还没到活学活用的水平
<Adm> 计算机的单词不算很偏吧？
<Adm> 那就很难说了。。。。。。
<jackness> Adm: 记住单词没有用啊 业务逻辑 API需要知道很多类
<jackness> Adm: 我作为英语专业的学生 我学java没还有计算机专业的人学得快
<Adm> 那是
<gfxmode_> jackness: BEC商务英语考过没？考过了可以进外企
<Adm> 因为你专业不对口
<Adm> 放弃吧，坚持是没用的，
<jackness> gfxmode_: BEC我学习过，但是我没有参加考试
<jackness> Adm: 我要坚持学习java 我现在缺乏的就是代码量而已
<Adm> 本世纪最大的冷笑话是：努力会改变命运
<Adm> 最冷的
<jackness> Adm: 你怎么这么看不起我，我努力的话应该会成功的
<Adm> 你不会的，这不是看不起你的问题
<Adm> 计算机玩玩可以，深入学编程的话就算了吧
<jackness> Adm: 交个朋友吧 我的论坛http://www.nuaavpn.com/forum.php 
<ubrl> jackness: ⇪ 論壇 - Powered by Discuz!
<Adm> 哇，你还有专属论坛！
<jackness> Adm: 还是交个朋友 我的主页http://114.215.97.106/
<ubrl> jackness: ⇪ 一只自由鸟 | 又一个WordPress站点
<jackness> Adm: 我自己建的论坛
<Adm> 好吧
<jackness> Adm: 不过论坛现在有点问题
<jackness> Adm: 你需要点击论坛才能看到内容
<Adm> 好的
<jackness> 首页是看不到内容的
<Adm> 哦
<jackness> Adm: 你也来注册个账号吧，聊聊你对编程的认识和见解
<Adm> 我还是在这里讨论比较广泛吧。。。
<jackness> Adm: 我的论坛刚建立的 所以人不多
<jackness> Adm:但是很快会多起来的 我还在考虑市场推广的问题
<Adm> 明白
<jackness> Adm: 你做编程多少年了？
<Adm> 0
<jackness> 你是学什么的？
<Adm> 我不做编程
<jackness> Adm: 那你做什么的？
<Adm> 我在企业里上班
<jackness> Adm: 上班做什么呢？
<Adm> 喝茶看报
<Adm> 这是实话
<jackness> Adm: 你是国企还是机关老板
<jackness> 那你不是国企就是机关啊
<jackness> 吃皇粮的啊
<Adm> 是的
<Adm> 是的
<jackness> 羡慕你啊
<jackness> 领导号
<jackness> 好
<Adm> 我不是领导，只是科员
<jackness> 科员也好啊 吃饭不愁 工作轻松
<Adm> 那倒是
<Adm> 经常一天坐到晚
<jackness> 那你怎么会来irc聊天呢？
<Adm> 无聊啊
<jackness> 你应该对电脑有很深的认识吧
<jackness> 否则你应该在qq聊天啊
<Adm> 还行吧，一般吧
<jackness> 看来你是大神
<jackness> 大神号
<jackness> 好
<Adm> 从不用腾讯之流
<jackness> 腾讯很牛的啊
<Adm> 牛啥
<jackness> 我同学在腾讯工资很高
<Adm> 漏洞一大堆
<jackness> 我说一年20万 他还说不止
<Adm> 工资高不代表产品好
<jackness> 让我很崩溃 
<jackness> 这个我知道
<jackness> 可是我做java开发 一个有才四千多工资
<jackness> 我心里严重不平衡
<Adm> 没办法，所以为什么程序员叫做码农啊。。。这就是原因
<Adm> 所以我劝你放弃编程
<jackness> Adm: 放弃编程的话 我没有别的路可走啊
<jackness> 难道让我重新做外贸或者做英语培训吗？
<Adm> 做英语老师也很好啊
<Adm> 前途无量的
<jackness> 可是我只能做培训机构的老师
<Adm> 老师这个行业最好了，一年两假，
<jackness> 那是事业单位的老师
<jackness> 我进不了
<jackness> 我没编制
<Adm> 为什吗？
<Adm> 考吗，很简单的
<jackness> 我不想考了 太累了
<Adm> 比你编程简单多了
<Adm> 工资高还不累
<jackness> 我还是想做编程 
<jackness> 老师工资高但是我不想考了
<Adm> 那就没办法了，人各有志啊
<Adm> 记住一句话，本世纪最冷的笑话 就是：---努力能改变命运。。。
<jackness> Adm: 我再考虑考虑吧 其实我已经在创业了
<Adm> 哦，牛X
<jackness> Adm: 你能上facebook吗？
<Adm> 暂时不能，
<Adm> 但我知道如何翻墙
<Adm> 恭喜你走上了一条不知会如何死掉的不归路，恭喜。。。
<Adm> 至少我是这么认为的
<jackness> 哦 我还想做你的生意 
<jackness> 但是看来做不了了
<Adm> 什么生意？
<jackness> 卖vpn账号给你啊
<jackness> 教你翻墙啊
<Adm> 算了，我会翻墙，不用了，谢谢
<jackness> 恩 你从不翻墙吗？
<Adm> 我会翻墙！
<jackness> 我知道啊
<Adm> 天天翻啊
<jackness> 哦 你都是用什么翻墙工具呢？
<Adm> tor
<jackness> 哦 tor加valida吗？
<Adm> 是的
<Adm> 我用 fedora linux
<Adm> 在家里
<Adm> 哈哈
<jackness> 你教我你的翻墙方式吧 是免费的吗？
<jackness> 有教程吗？
<Adm> 是的
<Adm> 你不会用tor吗？
<jackness> 我都是提供花钱的翻墙方式
<jackness> 我不会 你教教我啊
<Adm> 下载 tor bundle 直接解压 运行 搞定
<Adm> 自带firefox
<jackness> 发我下载连接吧 我是ubuntu14.04
<gfxmode_> 我同事有用ZiYou门的，有用ShadowSocks的，没几个用付费VPN
<jackness> gfxmode_: 你们同事都是高手
<jackness> gfxmode_: 我都是用付费的 vpn稳定
<Adm> https://tor.eff.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Tor Project: Anonymity Online
<gfxmode_> jackness: 高手谈不上，一般人都用免费的
<gfxmode_> jackness: 现在Wall封VPN很厉害，你不改用Shadowsocks么？
<Adm> 这个链接直接能打开！！！
<Adm> 自己研究吧
<jackness> gfxmode_: 我多种翻墙方式都用过 我在研究这一块
<jackness> Adm: 谢谢你
<jackness> Adm: 我研究看看
<Adm> 好的！
<jackness> Adm: 谢谢大神
<Adm> ：）
<Adm> ：)
<Adm> :)
<Adm> 下班了，再见了，朋友。。。
<jackness> Adm: 拜拜 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 像亲兄妹一样 : 参加朋友新婚典礼,新郎深情的对岳父母说:爸妈,您放心我绝对会对她好,会好好照顾她,像亲兄妹一样……
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不敢擦嘴 : 古有一子话多。常失言,某日客至其父告曰:吾与客人讲话不许你插嘴,违则饿你三日无食。席间,子泣下。甚恶。为母见此状送巾于子曰:出去擦擦。三催末动。训,子泣而曰"父不允擦(插) "
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • vlc for android 编译错误，求救 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470672 Making all in src make[2]: 正在进入目录 `/home/swtf/learnning/android/vlc/build-android-arm-linux-androideabi/src' GEN stamp-revision make all-am make[3]: 正在进入目录 `/home/swtf/learnning/android/vlc/build-android-arm-linux-androideabi/src' C
<^k^>  ─> C misc/block.lo CC misc/picture_pool.lo CC misc/picture_fifo.lo CC modules/modules.lo ../../src/misc/block.c: In func …
<gebjgd> 为什么周日还要上班？
<gfxmode> gfxmode_: 你这B还在线 哈哈
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 有的单位周日要上班的 比如武汉出入境管理的 周六上班 方便办证
 * gebjgd 拉屎去
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 他们没有双休？
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 不知道 但是他们周六上班 我港澳通行证就是周六去办的
<jackness> gebjgd: 老外，你终于来了啊
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 用如意软件辅助deb打包 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469404 用如意软件辅助deb打包的土豆视频 http://www.tudou.com/my/programs/edit.html?appName=mycenter&itemCode=kA-v14L4yEI&itemId=232957867&r=1433679318076&editpic=true zz: Jacky286 — 2015-06-07 20:20
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • http劫持，及解决方法？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470675 https://onebitbug.me/2013/12/19/escape- ... hijacking/ 问题： 1. Code: iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --sport 80 -m string --string "Location: http://59.108.200.39" --algo bm -j DROP 链接iptable规则，其中：http://59.108.200.39。是指ISP缓
<^k^>  ─> 存服务器。对么？ 2.设置ufw防火墙规则，防止http劫持。这规则怎写？ zz: DnsUB — 2015-06-07 …
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • debian安装SCILAB后某些窗口中文乱码，郁闷着呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470676 如题如图，大神知不知道什么情况 zz: 诚斋野客 — 2015-06-07 21:06
<yunfan> http://www.51cube.com/ch/ProductShow.asp?ID=299    QiongMangHuo 这个寨厂的机器居然也状ubuntu 你们保密做得好啊 
<ubrl> yunfan: ⇪  i7 - 酷比魔方(CUBE)品牌网站 
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 太好了 我都不知道...
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 被坑了 我看了视频才发现是win8里上模拟器的 不过那模拟器是硬件加速的 看他玩赛车都很流畅 
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo:  那个叼机器貌似不错 除了价格不行  
<yunfan> 居然还有4G网络支持  额 
<yunfan> 要3k5 超过我老爹的预算上限了 
<yunfan> 我都觉得这个心动 
<QiongMangHuo> =,=
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 正经买个笔记本嘛, 这些都不顶
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 那不一样啊 你真出门 有个移动网络支持还是挺好的 你当然可以用usb 3G modem 但是折腾嘛 不如内置方便 
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 而且主要是为我爸爸找 我哪里还需要笔记本 我有蓝牙键盘 买个续航长的手机就行了 
<jackness> 大家好，大家睡觉了吗？
<QiongMangHuo> madper: 乖
<madper> QiongMangHuo: 穷老板早
<QiongMangHuo> madper: 乖
<madper> QiongMangHuo:穷老板带回来多少化妆品啊?
<madper> QiongMangHuo:开个网店吧
<QiongMangHuo> madper: 化妆品接近7千块的样子
<madper> QiongMangHuo: 卧槽, 有钱人啊
<QiongMangHuo> madper: 都是别人的, 我自己买来送我妈和送人的不到一千
<madper> QiongMangHuo: lol~ 我知
<madper> QiongMangHuo: 穷老板威武
<QiongMangHuo> madper: 威武个头啊...
<QiongMangHuo> madper: 今天发了三个快递, 你的明天送到办公室
<QiongMangHuo> madper: 日本东西真便宜, 优衣库皮肤衣人民币150, T 50
<QiongMangHuo> madper: Nexus 5, 1800
<QiongMangHuo> madper: paperwhite, 480
<madper> QiongMangHuo:啊> 快递???
<madper> QiongMangHuo:这么便宜啊? 你不微信告诉我, 告诉我的话, 我多买点儿
<madper> QiongMangHuo: 现在差个平板看小说
<QiongMangHuo> madper: =,=
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 对付isp浏览自动转向方法？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470677 Mozilla Firefox浏览器，输入任何网址。它都会自动转去：gd.chinavnet.com（61.145.125.229） 增加ufw防火墙规则： Code: ufw deny in tcp from 61.145.125.229  port 80 zz: DnsUB — 2015-06-07 22:15
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<jackness> 大家早上好啊
<happyaron> 妈蛋再不干活周报没得写了
#ubuntu-cn 2016-06-06
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • [半个解决方案]mknod时如何获取空闲可用的minor号?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478648 mknod时如何获取空闲可用的minor号? 例如: Code: root@debian:~# ls -l /dev/testlo brw-r--r-- 1 root root 7, 20 Jun  6 06:34 /dev/testlo 如何判断20是否已经被其它设备文件使用呢? 甚至testlo可能根
<^k^>  ─> 本不在dev上 Mon Jun 6 07:08:13 CST 2016: 想了个方法: Code: ls -R -l |grep '7,' (貌似)可以查找所有loo …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 小朋友的脸是干什么用的? : 答:我的脸可以用来洗脸。(捶地……) 没有脸的话,舌头、牙齿、鼻子、眼睛和嘴巴都要露在外面了。 刮老面皮的。 我的脸是给爷爷奶奶捏的。
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu错误报告 • 16.04更新后无法显示桌面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478650 昨天晚上更新了系统，早上进不去了——可以看到登陆窗口，输入密码后，只有一张桌面背景和一个鼠标指针，怎么办？ zz: bovenson — 2016-06-06 10:06
<nyfair> 为毛win10升级一堆人吐槽，android6这翔一般的系统还有人因为没得升级而骂的
<pocmon> 因为怎么做都是错的
<nyfair> 所以还是毒菜洗脑好啊
<nyfair> 玩P社游戏才知道毒菜的好
<darklighting> 驢屎蛋子表面光
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu无法解析域名的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478651 在lab top上装了 ubuntu 16。04 安装过程一切正常。 也连上了 家里的wireless， 直接 ping IP address都是work的， 譬如 ping 8. 8.8.8 但 ping google.com 就不work了. Code: >nslookup www.google.com ;; connection tim
<mos_> 。。。
<mos_> @jade-shan 你应该ping www.google.cn
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 格了osx，只用debian  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478652 要切换多个不同的arm版本编译，还是debian的多架构支持方便 上图玩： 1.png zz: nkadun — 2016-06-06 14:01
<M570> yuning: to: bsci http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw690/755c416fgw1f4lgrs0pidj205104hmx4.jpg
<yuning> M570, ok, send it, LOL
<firelp> ^k^
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • Make: * * * no rules can create a target "j8". stop it  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478653 including ./vendor/widevine/Android.mk ... make: *** 没有规则可以创建目标“j8”。 停止。 在编译安卓的时候出现这个是什么意思，有没有帮忙解决一下 zz: kokuty — 2016-06-06 15:05
<mopperwhite> 233
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu16.04,请问如何调节屏幕的亮度？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478654 我用的是ubuntu16.04，英伟达的显卡，没有安装专有驱动，使用系统自带的开源驱动。请问如何调节屏幕的显示亮度？显示器硬件上的设置已经调到1了，还是觉得亮。系统上的如何调
<^k^>  ─> 节？谢谢！ zz: bymk — 2016-06-06 17:03
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • Zend Guard 7.0 (64 bit) 在ubuntu 14.04 下如果安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478655 网站得到的压缩包是ZendGuard-7.0.0-linux.gtk.x86_64.tar.gz 解压出来的目录是这样的： drwxr-xr-x 10 cccsq cccsq 4096 6月 6 16:48 ./ drwxrwxrwx 4 cccsq cccsq 4096 6月 6 16:40 ../ -rw-r--r-- 1 cccsq cccsq 27855 3
<^k^>  ─> 月 26 2015 artifacts.xml drwxr-xr-x 2 cccsq cccsq 4096 3月 26 2015 bin/ drwxr-xr-x 8 cccsq cccsq 4096 6月 6 16:48 …
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • 报:cc1: all warnings being treated as errors  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478656 CC net/ipv6/exthdrs_core.o /home/fig/android/0823originnew/common/drivers/amlogic/input/new_remote/remote_main.c: In function ‘remote_probe’: /home/fig/android/0823originnew/common/drivers/amlogic/input/new_remote/remote_main.c:704:33: error
<^k^>  ─> : iteration 6u invokes undefined behavior [-Werror=aggressive-loop-optimizations] mouse_map[remote->map_num][i] = 0xf …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu衍生版制作 • ubuntu1404 服务器版怎么定制衍生版镜像？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478657 如题，看了置顶的帖子，使用UCK只能定制桌面版，使用RemasterSys在Ubuntu1404上也没有成功。 有类似经验的可以指导下么？ zz: cakeman — 2016-06-06 19:22
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 观点不同 : 夫妇两人带孩子去医院看眼科医生。丈夫伸头一看,拉起妻子就走。妻子莫名其妙,忙问丈夫怎么回事。 丈夫解释道:"你没看见医生自己也带着近视眼镜吗?想想看,他如果真有本事,怎么不先把自己治好?" 妻子说道:"你懂什么！就因为他自己是近视眼,才有经验。
<^k^>  ─> "
<Shen> 哈哈
<Shen> 魅族 pro 5 居然无法配送中国地区
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 2016年宁波市建工城建考试｜答案 13285109【高分必过】  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478658 2016年宁波市建工城建考试｜答案 13285109【高分必过】 2016年宁波市建工城建考试｜答.案【诚信第一】【一次通过】《合+作=双+赢》《13285109《密+卷》
<^k^>  ─> 》在线客服【《ｑ13285109一次通过》】包过】[火影忍者+京东+淘宝+苹果ios8+海贼王+爸爸回 …
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ２０16年宁波市建工城建考试｜真题答案+13285109★满分  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478660 ２０16年宁波市建工城建考试｜真题答案+13285109★满分 zz: HadesEnduos — 2016-06-06 22:43
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 2016年宁波市建工城建专业一级考试｜答案 13285109【高分必过】  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478661 2016年宁波市建工城建专业一级考试｜答案 13285109【高分必过】 2016年宁波市建工城建专业一级考试｜答.案【诚信第一】【一次通过】《合+作
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 2016年宁波市建筑施工专业考试｜答案 13285109【高分必过】  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478662 2016年宁波市建筑施工专业考试｜答案 13285109【高分必过】 2016年宁波市建筑施工专业考试｜答.案【诚信第一】【一次通过】《合+作=双+赢》《1328
#ubuntu-cn 2016-06-07
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • Debian有什么自动化的跨大版本升级的方法?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478679 Debian有什么自动化的跨大版本升级的方法? 好像Ubuntu可以在新版本出现后提示用户,用户选择升级,Ubuntu就会自动升级到新的发行代号版本 但Debian好像没有类似功能? 此处不是强调GUI
<roylez> MangHuoEr: 渣渣
<MangHuoEr> roylez: 怎么了
<roylez> MangHuoEr: 没事，打招呼
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 固态硬装win7，原始硬装ubuntu16.04，结果16.04怎么都引导不起来，细节如下。请问为何？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478680 我的win7是默认安装在固态硬上的，引导也是在这个上面。 我把原始硬分出了200G，弄成NTFS方式，然后剩下的部分装上16.04，并在安装
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 固态硬装win7，原始硬装ubuntu16.04，结果16.04怎么都引导不起来，细节如下。请问为何？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478681 我的win7是默认安装在固态硬上的，引导也是在这个上面。 我把原始硬分出了200G，弄成NTFS方式，然后剩下的部分装上16.04，并在安装
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 最听话的孩子 : 周末,父亲把六个孩子召集在一起:"现在我们来评选这个星期最听妈妈话的乖孩子。谁可以当选啊?"六个孩子异口同声地说:"爸爸！ "
<ArcticWolf> hi
<ubrl> ArcticWolf:点点点.  12:37
 * wenfeng 
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • 编译中出中cc1: all warnings being treated as errors报错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478682 报错的代码，帮帮忙怎么解决，谢谢各位大侠，我找了好久都没有解决这个问题 CC net/sched/act_api.o CC net/wireless/sysfs.o CC net/wireless/radiotap.o CC drivers/amlogic/input/new_remote/remo
<^k^>  ─> te_main.o CC net/unix/garbage.o CC fs/jbd/recovery.o CC net/wireless/util.o CC drivers/amlogic/ionvideo/ppmgr2.o CC d …
<issac> p
<gua> 很安静...
<bitsmix> 安了个静
<gua> 写PHP和React去...
<bitsmix> 哈哈哈。。。真 前端
<gua> PHP不是前端:)
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 咳嗽和戒烟 : 医生:"我真不喜欢您这样咳嗽,您必须得把烟戒了。" 患者:"怎么,我戒了烟,您就喜欢我这样咳嗽了?"
<^{^> 大家好
<ubrl> ^{^:点点点.  16:36
<^{^> 能看到我吗
<^{^> hello
<ubrl> ^{^:点点点.  16:37
<^{^> 测试中文
<issac> 能
<^{^> anyone can type Chinese
<^{^> i wanna test Chinese
<^{^> 大家好
<ubrl> ^{^:点点点.  17:01
<^{^> 能看到吗
<^{^> kan bu jian
<^{^> 中文
<^{^> 中文
<^{^> ／
<^{^> ／/qiut
<hyde> 文本终端不断的打印出[[26~^ 这个乱码，利用U盘启动也是如此，但是系统还是能启动，ssh服务还是可以用。
<hyde> 请问这个有人遇到过？系统版本是14.04，硬件是联想的一体机。因为安装的是双系统，进入window 10系统没有问题
<kingbo> hi
<ubrl> kingbo:点点点.  18:00
<kingbo> 人不少啊
<wenfeng1> ^[[26~的解释 http://aperiodic.net/phil/archives/Geekery/term-function-keys.html
<ubrl> wenfeng1: ⇪ Terminal Function Key Escape Codes :: Phil! Gold
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • amd 显卡 驱动 xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478684 我看有了一个 新的amd显卡驱动 叫 xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu 我的显卡是 hd4830 可以用这个吗？我安装上了需要怎么启用吗？不懂 有了这个可以抛弃 xserver-xorg-video-ati 么 zz: bb8899tt — 2016-06-07 20:
<^k^>  ─> 28
<shaojiatong> 可以测试下 ubuntu驱动管理
<shaojiatong> 看下能不能显示呗
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 1TB的硬盘，在桌面普通用户的使用要求，该如何分区?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478685 1、是一位桌面64位用户。 2、整个硬盘只安装ubuntu，不安装别的操作系统。 3、平时下载文件的时候多，居多是高清的电影，下载后还习惯留存。 4、平时喜欢折腾开
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 1TB的硬盘，在桌面普通用户的使用要求，该如何分区?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478686 1、是一位桌面64位用户。 2、整个硬盘只安装ubuntu，不安装别的操作系统。 3、平时下载文件的时候多，居多是高清的电影，下载后还习惯留存。 4、平时喜欢折腾开
<shaojiatong> 我想问问  kde ubuntu的可靠性怎么样？
<shaojiatong> 我现在不想装gnonme了
<shaojiatong> 崩溃了n次  7，8年了
<mos> 用lubuntu吧
<mos> 16.04貌似很多人反应有问题
<mos> 我自己笔记本用了段时间，之前三四年都是lubuntu lts
<mos> 现在换Arch瞎折腾了
<mos> 1T
<mos> 么
<mos> 50G装系统
<mos> 50G/home
<mos> 850G存储电影
<mos> 50G保留
<mos> 这样对于常常折腾的人应该比较合理
<mos> 一个固定常用系统放50G里
<mos> 另一个50G尝试其他系统
<mos> home 不变
<shaojiatong> lubuntu太丑了
<shaojiatong> 不是一般的丑
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 1TB的硬盘，在桌面普通用户的使用要求，该如何分区?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478687 1、是一位桌面64位用户。 2、整个硬盘只安装ubuntu，不安装别的操作系统。 3、平时下载文件的时候多，居多是高清的电影，下载后还习惯留存。 4、平时喜欢折腾开
<mos> 还行吧
<mos> 也不是那么不能忍
<shaojiatong> kde不是说很可靠吗？
<mos> 现在Arch用的cinnamon
<mos> 略卡
<mos> 还是LXDE爽啊
<shaojiatong> 别闹 lxde 太丑了 不能看
<mos> KDE偶尔尝试过，不喜欢那样的玻璃桌面
<shaojiatong> 好的快捷键配合
<shaojiatong> 现在有鼠标手了
<mos> 我不喜欢阴影
<mos> 不喜欢玻璃桌面
<mos> 不太适应透明窗体
<mos> LXDE唯一让我不爽的是没有圆角窗体
<mos> 然后好用才是第一位的
<shaojiatong> linux桌面还是稳定好点
<mos> Linux的快捷键不都是可以编辑的么
<mos> LXDE超级稳定，我的LXDE几年都没见过重大响应问题
<mos> 然而cinnamon常常遇到……
<shaojiatong> lxde是台湾人维护的？
<shaojiatong> 更新情况呢？
<mos> 单位现在用的还是lubuntu
<shaojiatong> 可以尝试下
<mos> LXDE那帮人据说别ubuntu招过去了吧
<shaojiatong> gnome真实坑  我这种调皮的  过个半天就把桌面弄坏了
<mos> 主攻lubuntu
<mos> 不过现在在做lxqt了
<mos> 不就一个config文件而已么
<mos> 坏了删除，再复制个就行
<mos> 或者定期备份，不用每次重新来
<mos> 请求的主题不存在。
<shaojiatong> kde也会崩溃?  多久一次？
<mos> 用的很少
<mos> 在一个单位的垃圾笔记本上装过kubuntu
<mos> 占用看着不高
<mos> 不过各种操作时CPU占用不低
<mos> 不喜欢那么复杂的桌面
<shaojiatong> ok
<mos> 字体配置也复杂
<mos> 大概真的不喜欢qt吧
<mos> 想要稳定和简单，可以试试xfce4和mate这样的
<mos> 应该容易不少
<mos> 就是都是gtk2
<mos> 注定被淘汰的吧
<mos> mate的有gtk3的试用版
<yunfan> mos: 我的垃圾本是via芯片的
<mos> 我家里一个07年垃圾本也是via的
<mos> 还有个04年的hp，486
<\u> iMadper咋不见了
<mos> 单核1.85G吧
<mos> ide笔记本硬盘～
<mos> 硬盘坏了后换成了光驱转接sata2.0
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • chrome默认浏览器无法打开网页  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478689 用firefox就可以。 具体情况如下 系统里面任何一个地方打开链接，不管哪里 clickmae.png 点击之后，chrome新开了一个空白的窗口，并没有打开指定的网页，如下图 clickato.png 切换了默认浏览
<^k^>  ─> 器 change to firefox.png 这一次就可以了 firefox click.png 不知道什么原因，终端下面输入 $google- …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-06-08
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 如何设置好指定端口防火墙。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478690 我现在有这么个问题。自己的机器上开了个java服务，端口是8020，需求是这样的，我如何设置这个端口的防火墙，让只能我自己发起对外网请求，而不能让外网直接通过这个端口主
<^k^>  ─> 动访问我。如果没办法设置的话，那如何设置这个端口仅能同指定域之间通讯，如qq.com …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 网易云音乐漏内存补丁  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478692 https://bbs.deepin.org/forum.php?mod=vi ... &tid=39708 其实一个月之前就有了 zz: icefrog09 — 2016-06-08 10:04
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 内核编译问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478693 root@zhang-ThinkPad-T60p:/usr/src/linux-2.6.38# make zImage CHK include/linux/version.h UPD include/linux/version.h CHK include/generated/utsrelease.h UPD include/generated/utsrelease.h Generating include/generated/mach-types.h CC kernel/bounds.s gcc: error: unrec
<^k^>  ─> ognized argument in option ‘-mabi=aapcs-linux’ gcc: note: valid arguments to ‘-mabi=’ are: ms sysv gcc: error …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 求助啊，我电脑访问不了论坛了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478694 大家好，是这样的，我电脑前一段时间还能上这个论坛呢，今天上这个论坛就上不去了，但是手机却可以正常访问啊。一个局域网下的。请看叠图，他老说找不到服务器的解析dns啊。
<^k^>  ─> 还有就是昨天和前天还能用vpn呢，上谷歌查资料呢？几天一灰暗了。昨天youtube还能跑1080p …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 求助啊，我电脑访问不了论坛了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478694 大家好，是这样的，我电脑前一段时间还能上这个论坛呢，今天上这个论坛就上不去了，但是手机却可以正常访问啊。一个局域网下的。请看叠图，他老说找不到服务器的解析dns啊。
<^k^>  ─> 还有就是昨天和前天还能用vpn呢，上谷歌查资料呢？几天一灰暗了。昨天youtube还能跑1080p …
<shaojiatong> https://github.com/lxde
<ubrl> ⇪ f: LXDE · GitHub
<shaojiatong> 都是老外。。
<nyfair> 艹蛋，这频道彻底死了
<shaojiatong> 不能发福利 不死也奇怪了
<shaojiatong> 没办法
<shaojiatong> 一起来装逼？
<yuning> MangHuo_X1, 昨天包子给你多少钱?
<MangHuo_X1> yuning: -1
<yuning> MangHuo_X1, 多谢, 已转账 13
<MangHuo_X1> 好好好
<^k^> harajuku: 拜牛蛋
<harajuku> 拜-
<harajuku> harajuku: 拜码农
<^k^> harajuku: ok harajuku => 拜码农
<madaossan> aha
<madaossan> 吐槽一下，ubuntu16.04 编译 androidL 出错的问题，修复了吗？
<madaossan> 没有人遇到过吗。。。
<madaossan> (⊙﹏⊙)b
<madaossan> http://www.ubuntukylin.com/ukylin/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=25340&extra=page%3D1
<ubrl> ⇪ f: ubuntu16.04 编译Android5.1报错 - 软件和硬件 - Ubuntu Kylin技术论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<madaossan> error: unsupported reloc 43
<madaossan> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<madaossan> 这种报错绝对是 ubuntu16.04 的工具链环境兼容问题
<madaossan> 在 ubuntu12.04 ubuntu14.04 同样的编译工具安装环境，一点问题都没有
<madaossan> 在 ubuntu16.04 上，就特么死活过补了
<madaossan> 搞得我最后有重新换回 12.04
<MangHuo_X1> harajuku: 壕
<madaossan> ╮(╯_╰)╭
<madaossan> 额
<madaossan> 无聊，闪人
<harajuku> MangHuo_X1: 乖
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 在公司可以上的网站,回家不能上.这个怎么办  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478700 公司有设置内网,但是回家之后就不能上了,我想问问这个要怎么办. 比如我在登录了公司的网页,有些内容只能在公司查看,回家后,可以登录该网页,但是如果一些视频什么的
<^k^>  ─> 就看不了.这个是什么原理. zz: movly — 2016-06-08 19:18
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • Ubuntu grub rescue问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478701 win7和ubuntu双系统电脑，我在win7里直接格式化了ubuntu所在分区，然后重新安装ubuntu，无法进入系统，直接进入grub rescue模式，参考博文http://blog.csdn.net/iamzhangzhuping/article/details/49250483，输入如下指令： set ro
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • [求助]samba的homes共享  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478702 按照说明，打开这个共享将使得用户访问\\server\username\时，服务器自动创建一个共享，其路径为对应用户名的家目录。 在16.04系统上安装了samba服务器 Code: sudo apt-get install samba 在配置文件里将相应
<^k^>  ─> 的[homes]栏目注释消掉，合计有以下几项 Code: [homes]      comments = %u home directory      brows …
<shengquangang> exit
<shengquangang> exit
<^{^> 大家好
<ubrl> ^{^:点点点.  04:00
<^{^> 测试中文
<xushuang> 测试中文
<xushuang> 测试中文
<xushuang> 大家好
<ubrl> xushuang:点点点.  04:01
<xushuang> 你好
<xushuang> 大家好啊hello
<xushuang> 大家好
<ubrl> xushuang:点点点.  04:02
<xushuang> 测试中文
<^{^> 大家好
<ubrl> ^{^:点点点.  05:55
<^{^> 测试中文
<^{^> ／whois ^{^
<xushuang> 测试中文
<xushuang> 你好
#ubuntu-cn 2016-06-09
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • sudo apt-get update问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478705 出现如下情况，怎么解决 zz: ormosia — 2016-06-09 8:34
<^{^> 大家好
<^{^> 我可以打中文咯
<ubrl> ^{^:点点点.  12:31
<^{^> 这里有人说话吗
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/6760.html 知识测验 : 某工厂举行了一次知识测验。答题中有一题:"什么是文房四宝。"这一题看起来很简单,可是有些青年人还对文房四宝搞不清楚,答不上来。其中有个青年人的答案是:"宝贝妻子、宝贝儿子、珠宝项链、宝石戒指这四宝。"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 3K屏的支持  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478706 3K屏，13寸，在显示里面修改了缩放为2，还是有不少第三方软件很小。。。除了修改分辨率，还有没有其他的完美解决方案呢？ zz: iamond — 2016-06-09 15:53
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 13寸，3K屏的支持  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478707 3200×1800屏，13寸，在显示里面修改了缩放为2，还是有不少第三方软件很小。。。除了修改分辨率，还有没有其他的完美解决方案呢？ zz: iamond — 2016-06-09 15:55
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • …… 我又来问问题了……鼠标不见了……  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478708 我用的是xubuntu16.04 最近发现个问题 电脑挂起后启动 鼠标不见了…… 能看到鼠标移动产生的图标的变化 所以只是指针不显示了 注销后再进入就都正常了 进过设置 鼠标指针没有隐
<^k^>  ─> 藏…… 求大神解答 zz: ghl57 — 2016-06-09 16:54
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 用nvidia-installer --update 命令更新显卡驱动 失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478709 显示 ERROR: Unable to load the kernel module 'nvidia.ko'. This happens most frequently when this kernel module was built against the wrong or improperly configured kernel sources, with a version of gcc that differs from the on
<^k^>  ─> e used to build the target kernel, or if a driver such as rivafb, nvidiafb, or nouveau is present and prevents the NV …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • 用dist-upgrade更新系统 其他 kde5桌面ubuntu-desktop进不了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478710 用dist-upgrade更新系统 其他 kde5桌面和ubuntu-desktop桌面进不了，gnome-session-flashback 也进不了，除了lubuntu 16.04可以进 zz: tor — 2016-06-09 18:08
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • amule2.3.2将要发布  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478711 xxPreparations for v2.3.2 May 07, 2016, 10:46:18 AM by GonoszTopi The last aMule release was long-long ago, and there are many bugs fixed since then. Therefore you can take it as the official announcement that aMule-2.3.2 will be released in June, 2016. The exact
<^k^>  ─> date is not yet known, but the month is almost certain. In order to make this release as shiny as the previous ones, …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 关于ubuntu安装steam平台的数值错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478712 做了个u盘版的乌班图15.0.其余基本上都配置好了.就是安装了steam之后老是提示蒸汽数值错误.软件运行不了.求助各位老手解答一下.如何解决.百度都翻破了.相关脚本更换了一堆.各种命
<mad3_> away
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 蚊子消灭法 : 两个家庭主妇在一起聊天...这两天我家的蚊子多的让我头疼,你们家怎么样?以前也多,但自从我老公想出一个灭蚊高招后,家里的蚊子就成对地被我们消灭!什么高招?她捉了几只母蚊子,给它们装上了GPS(卫星定位系统) 
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • [求助]lamp或lnmp，或其它可运行php脚本的web服务器  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478713 如标题。在以前，基本使用新立得一键解决，安装lamp。个人要求不高，能跑起来，性能不是夸张的差就行。 现在升级到16.04，以前的方法不管用了。 参考了网上的配置
<getsystem> 有人在线吗？
<Freebuilder> 新买的显示器感觉好刺眼
<lizhili> 哈喽，我是新人，叫李志立，请多多关照！
#ubuntu-cn 2016-06-10
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 输入密码不显示桌面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478717 各位大侠， 本人装的Ubuntu版本是14.0. 今天登陆时输入密码后： vboxclient: the virtual box kernal service is not running。Existing。 不显示桌面。该如何办？ 先谢谢了！ Li zz: yueli711 — 2016-06-10 8:48
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 输入密码不显示桌面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478719 各位大侠， 本人装的Ubuntu版本是14.0. 今天登陆时输入密码后： vboxclient: the virtual box kernal service is not running。Existing。 不显示桌面。该如何办？ 先谢谢了！ Li zz: yueli711 — 2016-06-10 8:53
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 怎么禁止自动扫描添加网络上的打印机？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478725 每次链接到学校的ｗｉｆｉ后，在打印机设置里就会出现５个学校的打印机，每次出现打印机后关机时间都很长，请问如何设置让系统不自动扫描添加打印机呢？有需要我会手
<^k^>  ─> 动添加。 zz: leonardo520 — 2016-06-10 9:55
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助：您没有查看“XXX”的内容所需的权限。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478726 昨天从机械硬盘迁移系统到固态硬盘上，只迁移了根分区，/home没动，新划了一个/tmp在机械硬盘上。 我用的命令是： cd / sudo rsync -av --exclude home --exclude media --exclude proc --ex
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求助，安装ubuntu以后，win10不能启动了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478727 原来我的系统是win10，eufi引导方式 今天决定安装ubuntu16。04双系统， 1。第一步制作了U盘启动盘 2。在选择安装盘的时候，我没有选择保留win10。这个选项，而是选择了其他，自定义分区
<^k^>  ─> 3。在安装完成以后，重新启动就直接黑屏出现check ing media 这个字样 4。接着屏幕显示 d …
<hosiet> 有谁知道 irc 频道里昵称为 GNUdog / freeflying / Huahua 的都是谁，该怎么联系么？我看他们好像也是 #ubuntu-cn, #archlinux-cn 和 #fcitx 的 channel op 来着
<hosiet> 谁有这些老前辈们的联系方式的话请告知我一下，谢谢
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • iso挂载为可读写？鸟哥的私房菜  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478728 请问，iso可以挂载为可读写吗？如果不能，鸟哥的私房菜上面为什么说可以？ zz: gxx_doraemon — 2016-06-10 11:30
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • iso挂载为可读写？鸟哥的私房菜  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478730 请问，iso可以挂载为可读写吗？如果不能，鸟哥的私房菜上面为什么说可以？ zz: gxx_doraemon — 2016-06-10 11:31
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • iso挂载为可读写？鸟哥的私房菜  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478734 请问，iso可以挂载为可读写吗？如果不能，鸟哥的私房菜上面为什么说可以？ zz: gxx_doraemon — 2016-06-10 11:37
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu GNOME • 问下右上角图标是干嘛的  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478735 最近装了ubuntu gnome 16.04 ,点击右上角弹出的窗口最下一排四个图标，系统设置，锁屏，关机，但第二个图标是干嘛的，以前的12.04没见过，一点击就变成加锁图标，笔记本什么变化也没有，想问下点击
<^k^>  ─> 这个图标起什么作用。 zz: 半卷春秋 — 2016-06-10 12:10
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • debian 8.5 开机不接显示器就发出警报声  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478736 debian 8.5 开机不接显示器就发出警报声 3声 滴 滴 滴，这台专门的机器不用接显示器，远程直接ssh管理的。 接上显示器开机就不发出警报， 谁知道怎么让他在不接显示器开机时不警报
<^k^>  ─> ？ zz: 深入裙中 — 2016-06-10 13:23
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • QQ for HD版可用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478241 現在看來，大陆魅族的PRO5'握奔途’（Ubuntu）手机用戶也並不很清苦，有了ubuntu的 飛快速度 ，加上原生有ubuntu的大量自由軟件，包括辦公等海量種種電腦軟件用，然後裝個genymotion,用安卓軟件以暫時填補原生
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 15.04 • bantu16.04无法挂起  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478743 笔记本盖上盖子后直接 黑屏死机 ，按任何键都无效。在电源选项盖上盖子的操作是“挂起”。直接单击“挂起”情况也相。 zz: cocolee — 2016-06-10 15:10
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • 一个C语言程序写到一定规模后发现标识符居然一开始都是拼错的,有何处理方法?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478744 一个C语言程序写到一定规模后发现标识符居然一开始都是拼错的,有何处理方法? 由于一直依赖IDE的自动补全,所以之前一直都没发现这个错误 直到
<^k^>  ─> 这次稍微勤快了一点,打算稍微打的长一点再去补全确认 没想到多输入几个之后补全消失 …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu网络全局代理  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478753 版本：ubuntu 16.04 apt wget git 等命令下载国外文件太慢 怎么实现ubuntu 的全局代理？ zz: dkkacceler — 2016-06-10 20:12
<dchxcrow> no one?
<dchxcrow> 人们都去哪里了呢?
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 预装ubuntu下boot无法启动存在win10的移动硬盘  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478755 笔记本里是ubuntu，最近想尝试在移动硬盘（usb3.0）中安装windows10，利用boot选系统。在另外机子的win10下利用分区助手的windows to go功能在移动硬盘中装了win10，同机子也能用boot启动
<^k^>  ─> 。可是把移动硬盘拿回笔记本后boot启动移动硬盘无反应。求教，先谢谢大家。 zz: heartpu …
<lifeai> linux下有木有什么比较好的rss reader推荐的
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 安装Ubuntu 14.04后，我的I7 CPU被识别成单核CPU了。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478756 这个问题非常奇怪，我的电脑是： 联想 Lenovo-Rescuer-15ISK 运行lscpu结果： $ lscpu Architecture: x86_64 CPU op-mode(s): 32-bit, 64-bit Byte Order: Little Endian CPU(s): 1 On-line CPU(s) list: 0 Thread(s) pe
<^k^>  ─> r core: 1 Core(s) per socket: 1 Socket(s): 1 NUMA node(s): 1 Vendor ID: GenuineIntel CPU family: 6 Model: 94 Stepping …
<Chenwei0207> 发现新世界
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 输入密码进不了终端  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478760 各位大侠， 本人装的Ubuntu版本是14.0. 今天登陆时输入密码后： vboxclient: the virtual box kernal service is not running。Existing。 不显示桌面。 然后按照网上说的crtl+alt+F1进入终端，需要用户名和密码。用户名
<^k^>  ─> 是Administrator，输入正确的密码后来时不能登录。该怎么办？ 先谢谢了！ Li zz: yueli711 — …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
#ubuntu-cn 2016-06-11
<ios> 早
<ios> ／nick Niac
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • bc里ibase只要赋值大于10并且执行两次就会提示太大?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478763 bc里ibase只要赋值大于10并且执行两次就会提示太大? Code: bc 1.06.95 Copyright 1991-1994, 1997, 1998, 2000, 2004, 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc. This is free software with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY. For det
<^k^>  ─> ails type `warranty'. ibase=10 ibase=10 ibase=11 ibase=11 ibase=12 ibase=12 ibase=13 Runtime warning (func=(main), ad …
<dchxcrow> no one esle?
<Chenwei> 有人在吗。。。
<Chenwei> 为什没我的elementary系统语言和区域是空白的
<Chenwei> 不是输入法的问题
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<Chenwei> 额大家都是论坛管理吗
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M06/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2qFeIM9vPAADKY2p_hWMAALrPAFuRacAAMp7068.jpg 重感冒,没办法
<Chenwei> 安装setup程序的时候为什么说找不到文件或目录
<Chenwei> 难道路径不能又中文？
<Chenwei> root@chenwei-PC:/home/chenwei# sudo ./setup           sudo：./setup: command not found
<Chenwei> 有人吗。。。
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu GNOME • ubuntu gnome 16.04 亮度要重启后才会生效  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478764 系统更新之前亮度调节是可以用的，更新之后亮度调节不会变化，我开始以为是无法调节，后来发现重启之后亮度才会生效，进入/sys/class/backlight看了看，里面有两个文件夹，acpi_video0和
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • Linux Mint 安裝 Kali 應用工具  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478765 Linux Mint 18 (Ubuntu 16.04) / LMDE sid (Debian sid 2016) Cinnamon / MATE / XFCE Kali 應用工具安裝腳本 Code: $ wget https://github.com/Mint-Fans/linux-package/raw/kali/install-kali-utils $ chmod +x install-kali-utils $ sudo ./install-kal
<^k^>  ─> i-utils Kali 應用程式選單修復美化與翻譯 (去支繁化) Code: $ wget https://github.com/Mint-Fans/linux-p …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 谁能帮我实现下 VMware 内网和外网同时访问啊 谢谢了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478766 目的：用虚拟机VMware上装ubuntu服务器版。在win7上边做测试。 已准备；虚拟机都装好了 ubuntu14.04也装好了 我自己可以实现 单个 用nat模式 上外网 用 host-only
<modory_> [modory@localhost pinyin]$ 我想实现这样一个逻辑，怎么写？：如果一行内同时存在"="和空格，那么把空格替换为换行符和=前的字符串，同时继续替换下一个
<modory_> bash: 我想实现这样一个逻辑，怎么写？：如果一行内同时存在=和空格，那么把空格替换为换行符和=前的字符串，同时继续替换下一个:
<modory_> 用 bash怎么写？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 死机问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478767 第一次，我出去吃个饭，电脑就一直开着，我设置的是没有任何操作。当我回来以后操作时发现电脑很慢，马上就死机了，system setting变成黑色，没有响应了，点击什么都没反应。 第二次，我吃饭前log out，
<^k^>  ─> 回来以后log in时输入密码登陆时卡死了。 这是偶然问题还是说有些系统设置的bug啊。 zz: …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 虚拟机ubuntu上装了一个mysql,主机上怎么连接虚拟机里的mysql  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478768 虚拟机ubuntu上装了一个mysql,主机上怎么连接虚拟机里的mysql zz: together0519 — 2016-06-11 17:10
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 谁能帮我实现下 VMware 内网和外网同时访问啊 谢谢了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478769 目的：用虚拟机VMware上装ubuntu服务器版。在win7上边做测试。 已准备；虚拟机都装好了 ubuntu14.04也装好了 我自己可以实现 单个 用nat模式 上外网 用 host-only 实现主
<^k^>  ─> 机和虚拟机之间的互通， 但是我不能把两个同时实现啊 我查找了很多资料 我都还是无法 …
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 很想彻底转到ubuntu但用到到软件太多，非常犹疑，列了一个大致到清单...  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478770 1、数据库建模和设计，现在使用的是Navicat Data Moudeler； 2、思维导图，现在用的是Mindjet MindManager； 3、在线看电影， 现在用的是西
<yanbo> 为什么没有人。。。
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 如何躲避GMAIL的邮件预警功能？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478771 我知道了一个GMAIL的帐号和密码，如何通过另一部设备查看其邮件，却不触发GMAIL的异地登陆预警功能？ zz: 九天星 — 2016-06-11 19:49
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • emacs  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478776 点击 emacs tutorial 出现 resume your last saved toturial 怎么弄，有会的没 zz: vxd001 — 2016-06-11 20:31
<yanbo> 感觉现在没有以前活跃了啊，聊天的人少了很多呢
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 本机使用shadowsocks，vmware装的Ubuntu不能连google  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478777 本机连接正常，虚拟机不能连google zz: kaimisite — 2016-06-11 22:23
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助，较难，以往的hd-media方式，在新版本ubuntu 1604中，对应调整后，实践出问题。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478779 求助，较难，以往的hd-media方式，在新版本ubuntu 1604中，对应调整后，实践出问题。 简单说 下载iso和hd-media后，硬盘安装 ubuntu 1604，内
#ubuntu-cn 2016-06-12
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 如何躲避GMAIL的邮件预警功能？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478780 我的GMAIL的帐号和密码，如何通过另一部设备查看邮件，却不触发GMAIL的异地登陆预警功能？ zz: 九天星 — 2016-06-12 8:22
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 如何改名？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478781 请教桌面左上角的文字更名问题，谢谢！ zz: tang.zhe — 2016-06-12 8:36
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 最佳答案 :     有一次,法国的一家报纸进行了一次有奖智力竞赛,其中有这样一个题目:如果法国最大的博物馆卢浮宫失火了,情况只允许抢出一幅画,你会抢哪一幅?     结果在该报收到的成千上万份答卷中,贝尔纳以最佳答案获得该题 的奖金。他的回答是:"我抢离出
<^k^>  ─> 口最近的那幅画。"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 工作机换机器啰，只安装ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478783 基础配置： 2016-06-09 11-24-50屏幕截图.png 双4k显示器： screen.png 250g ssd + 1TB双盘： disk.png 问题来了，磁盘管理器字体显示不全如何破？ zz: bpns2016 — 2016-06-12 11:36
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 请教：tail 提取文本文件的内容，用sed替换时出错？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478784 用for读出来的替换另一个html文件里的@@没问题，（参看附件样例） 用tail提取的就提示 sed: -e 表达式 #1, 字符 56: 未终止的“s”命令，用leafpad查看，结尾多了一行 for 的可以
<^k^>  ─> 正常通过 Code: #!/bin/bash #8.txt里有5行数据，第1行不要 i=1 for yyyy in `cat 8.txt`;do if ((i !=1));the …
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 有人在H110芯片组上装过14.04吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478786 每次安装都会报错啊，机器是HP480G3的，12.04也同样报错 zz: 2451303 — 2016-06-12 12:01
<^{^> hi
<ubrl> ^{^:点点点.  12:33
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu GNOME • ubuntu gnome 16.04 的状态栏怎么改变位置  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478787 ubuntu gnome 16.04 底部左下角的状态栏的位置不太喜欢，就是附件图中有搜狗和坚果云图标的那个状态栏，虽然可以隐藏，不过有时忘记收起来就会挡住浏览器或终端的内容，这个状态栏好
<^k^>  ─> 像默认显示在其他窗口的前面，有没有办法改动它的位置，最好能放到窗口的顶栏，就是 …
<yh> /?
<yunfan> sdakfjlsdakfjlkdsajflk;sdafk;l
<yh> ..
<yh> /j#IRC
<yh> 人少了好多呀
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • BUG——发现ubuntu 16.04一个中文时间BUG  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478790 具体如图，不会英文，麻烦给开发者提供更改之，惠及广大中文好友。 选区_001.jpg 问题一： 如右上角的红框所示，出现了两个“月”字，这是不应该的。这个月字的出现，是因为在
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: 拜帅哥
<O0XX|Qiong> ^k^: 乖
<yinhang> ^k^: ..
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 使用带证书认证的wifi开机报错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478791 Security:WPA & WPA2 Enterprise Authentication: TLS Identity: 用户名 CA certificate: 公钥证书.cer Private key: id.p12 Private key password: 123456 wifi采用私钥证书认证连接，以上为连接设置信息。 可正常连接，但是重启
<^k^>  ─> 电脑之后，弹出对话框信息如下： Unencrypted private keys are insecure The selected private key doed n …
<yinhang> aa
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • crontab不执行sh文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478792 crontab不执行sh文件 这两个单独都好用 在一起就不行。 是和环境变量有关系吗。 大神给我一个方向，还有具体怎么弄？ 谢过了！ zz: weichuanbo — 2016-06-12 17:06
<^k^> 新  Kubuntu • kubuntu的终端字都显示不全,改成别的字体而又很难看,有什么好看的字体推荐吗?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478793 kubuntu的终端字都显示不全,改成别的自带字体而又很难看,有什么好看的字体推荐吗? 改别的字体显示是全了,就是看起来很难看,字体显得单薄好难看啊
<^k^>  ─> . zz: hlz6330108 — 2016-06-12 17:48
<netsnail> 服务器该由debian转向ubuntu-server了，毕竟有商业公司支持
<^}^> hello
<ubrl> ^}^:点点点.  18:30
<^}^> hi
<ubrl> ^}^:点点点.  18:30
<^}^> hello
<ubrl> ^}^:点点点.  18:30
<^}^> hi
<ubrl> ^}^:点点点.  18:30
<^}^> hi
<ubrl> ^}^:点点点.  18:30
<^}^> hi
<ubrl> ^}^:点点点.  18:30
<^}^> hi
<ubrl> ^}^:点点点.  18:30
<^}^> hey there
<^}^> hey
<ubrl> ^}^:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> ^}^:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^}^> 贱人就是矫情
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • 我想让视频渲染软件可以使用裸设备  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478796 如题， 虽然这个论坛是ubuntu的论坛，但是这里我还是使用final cut来说好了。 毕竟mac os 是一个unix系统，有许多的相同之处。 我们知道视频渲染需要很多的计算力。 因此我不希望把宝贵
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • 我想让视频渲染软件可以使用裸设备  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478797 如题， 虽然这个论坛是ubuntu的论坛，但是这里我还是使用final cut来说好了。 毕竟mac os 是一个unix系统，有许多的相同之处。 我们知道视频渲染需要很多的计算力。 因此我不希望把宝贵
<^k^>  ─> 的CPU的计算力放在磁盘管理上面， 因此希望可以使用裸设备来进行存放。 据我所知， 这 …
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 想用裸设备来编译源码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478798 如题， 我知道有些虚拟机可以使用裸设备， 但是我知道make工具是完全无法使用裸设备的， 我想知道可以不可以让虚拟机里面的某个裸设备被映射到物理机器上面， 然后让他可以像文件系统一样
<^k^>  ─> 被使用。 这样就可以方便我编译源码的时候可以获得最大的磁盘IO以及最低的CPU开销。 …
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 想用裸设备来编译源码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478799 如题， 我知道有些虚拟机可以使用裸设备， 但是我知道make工具是完全无法使用裸设备的， 我想知道可以不可以让虚拟机里面的某个裸设备被映射到物理机器上面， 然后让他可以像文件系统一样
<^k^>  ─> 被使用。 这样就可以方便我编译源码的时候可以获得最大的磁盘IO以及最低的CPU开销。 …
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • 想要用裸设备编译源码，高手看看成不？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478800 这个编译的时候有非常巨大的IO需求，这个IO操作占用了大量的CPU， 所以我想要把编译文件的源码和目的地放在裸设备上面。 哪个高手看看能不能用裸设备来完成编译源码的工程？
<^k^>  ─> 谢谢！！！ 据我所知，裸设备只是一个文件，不能存放许多的文件。 那么我用数据库把 …
<nkiiiiid> 冒泡
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 广东话 : 一位经理对职工作自我介绍,他说:我叫笑死人（肖士仁）。 服务员端来西瓜,他又说:你们吃大便（大片）,我吃小便（小片）。如果不够,我在让服务员去拉（拿）。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • emacs Can't guess python-indent-offset, using defaults: 4  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478801 emacs Can't guess python-indent-offset, using defaults: 4 用emacs 新建.py文件出现以上错误 怎么个情况 zz: vxd001 — 2016-06-12 21:52
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 关于BCM94322  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478802 我的网卡是 BCM94322 （之前用黑苹果自己换的，然后买了显示器,我在OSX还没找到解决办法，转投Ubuntu） 安装好以后无线用不了，是缺少驱动的问题还是本身硬件不支持啊？需要什么参数麻烦告知0.0
<^k^>  ─> zz: eason622 — 2016-06-12 22:02
<^}^> 有人在mac book pro 上装过ubuntu吗
<^}^> 有什么垦嘛
<^}^> ......
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu GNOME • ubuntu gnome 16.04 安装有道词典失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478809 我想在ubuntu gnome 16.04上装有道词典，刚开始没看清有道词典主页上的deb包是deepin的，就下载安装了，不过动不动就崩溃，后来才发现是deepin的，于是卸载重新下了ubuntu的deb包已安装提示： 没
#ubuntu-cn 2017-06-05
<ilwave> goto 00:00
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M00/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2qqSIemqTAAL2W6kuL-EAALrQgIbQ48AAvZz851.jpg 杯具的犯罪团伙,一个也跑不掉了
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 一个USB突然没用了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484161 thinkpad+ubuntu16.04.2，3个USB，2个正常使用，还有一个突然没用了 插上U盘什么的电源都接不通。 求大神看看 插入U盘拔出U盘都是这个信息 Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:8001 Intel Corp. Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d
<^k^>  ─> 6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 0 …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 网线直连？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484162 电脑：ubuntu 监控，电脑，这两设备用网线直接连接。 Ubuntu 怎设置，才可复制监控文件到电脑？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wifias — 2017-06-05 11:11
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 求推荐个软件——想用摄像头录制视频（同时录制音频）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484163 如题，想用摄像头录制一个带声音的视频文件，大家给推荐个好的软件吧，谢谢。 玩过一段时间的树莓派的motion，好像是没有声音的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 bighandsk
<^k^>  ─> y — 2017-06-05 13:22
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 求推荐个软件——想用摄像头录制视频（同时录制音频）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484165 如题，想用摄像头录制一个带声音的视频文件，大家给推荐个好的软件吧，谢谢。 玩过一段时间的树莓派的motion，好像是没有声音的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 bighandsk
<^k^>  ─> y — 2017-06-05 13:24
<bitsmix> 有没有人来吹水
<mayli> no
<chenshaoju> 请问你支持董先生连任吗？
<M-mayli> 你问我支持不支持
<M-mayli> 吼啊！
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • ubuntu14.04 为什么有线网和无线网同时只有一个能上网？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484166 如题。 需要使用ubuntu14.04于是用U盘安装了一个双系统。 有线网要用于直连一个实验设备，于是希望使用无线上网。 但是问题来了，只要网线连着设备
<M-mayli> 你们有一个好，全世界跑到什么地方，你们比西方记者跑得还快，但是问来问去的问题呀，都 too simple ， sometimes naive ！懂了没有？
<M-mayli> 我很抱歉，我今天是作为一个长者跟你们讲，我不是一个新闻工作者，但是我见得太多了。
<M-mayli> 我有这个必要告诉你们一些人生的经验……中国有一句话叫「闷声大发财」，我就什么话也不说，这是最好的。
<Kves> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 安装sougou输入法的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484167 各位好， 我想问下为什么我的sougou输入法装不上，我用如下命令： sudo gdebi sogoupinyin_2.1.0.0086_amd64.deb Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done Building data structures... Done Build
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 安装sougou输入法的问题 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: sh42
<Kves> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 安装sougou输入法的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484168 各位好， 我想问下为什么我的sougou输入法装不上，我用如下命令： sudo gdebi sogoupinyin_2.1.0.0086_amd64.deb Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done Building data structures... Done Build
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 安装sougou输入法的问题 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: sh42
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M02/00/07/Cg-4WFI2nQOIYLFcAADQynOi5CoAALq6gDAenoAANDi026.jpg 现在的老鼠胆子越来越大了
<DDR2017> 请问。ubuntu 17.04，有休眠功能吗？怎么启用？
<DDR2017> 是否需要硬件配合？
<DDR2017> 网上的休眠命令。在17.04上显示“无此命令”
<yunfan> DDR2017: 搜索下
<yunfan> 是不是有命令我不知道 但是这功能是支持的 因为 许多笔记本都支持合盖休眠
<DDR2017> 谢谢。因为搜索不到，所以，来这里看看有没有方法。
<yunfan> http://blog.csdn.net/hshl1214/article/details/6228275
<ubrl> ⇪ t: linux下休眠/待机命令 - - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<yunfan> 这个不是么
<DDR2017> 我研究一下。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • U盘ubuntu即用系统如何保留设置？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484169 手上有一个别人做好的安装在U盘中的ubuntu即用系统。 即插即用很方便，但是一旦退出系统就会返回出场，就像学校机房的电脑似的。 有没有可以保存设置的方法？ 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 mrj4733865 — 2017-06-05 18:40
<djbanshee> can someone confirm that www.google.com:443 is now accessible from WITHIN Stalinists' Republic of China?
<abc_> mayli: 对，这个频道死了很久了
<djbanshee> abc_: you ^
<abc_> djbanshee: no
<djbanshee> abc_: unwilling or inaccessible?
<abc_> djbanshee: inaccessible
<djbanshee> ok
<abc_> djbanshee: 你不能输入中文吗？
<djbanshee> something's broken then like 2 hours ago then
<djbanshee> no
<abc_> djbanshee: maybe google is adding new server
<abc_> and gfw didn't block it
<djbanshee> that makes some plausible sense
<abc_> yep
<djbanshee> I didn't bother checking whether it was TLS or QUIC though
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • wine都装不起了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484170 widon@widon-X555YI:~$ sudo apt install wine1.6 [sudo] widon 的密码： 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 有一些软件包无法被安装。如果您用的是 unstable
<djbanshee> ^ is that an idiot?
<djbanshee> "wine都装不起了" --- since when has W.I.N.E started to charge users?
<djbanshee> abc_: checked for a second time. still on, yet only accessible via specific TLS suites
<djbanshee> abc_: tried ECDHE-RSA-AES128-GCM-SHA256?
<djbanshee> or just grab libressl
<djbanshee> with curve p256
<djbanshee> and x25519
<abc_> djbanshee: yes, it's an idiot
<djbanshee> abc_: for half a second I thought it's got something to do with startcom issuing fake certs
<djbanshee> abc_: thankfully the certificate looks all right.
<abc_> djbanshee: no idea about why you can access it.
<djbanshee> exotic ec curves
<djbanshee> ecdsa
<djbanshee> gfw used to skip on ecdsa tls suites
<djbanshee> which was like 5-6 years ago
<nayu>  /join #c_lang_zh
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0A/00/08/Cg-4WFI2qZOIXeVfAABYyNRtSewAALrFgC8HxcAAFjg596.jpg 猫猫真是身在在福中不知福啊
#ubuntu-cn 2017-06-06
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 安装nmap命令？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484171 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wifias — 2017-06-06 7:43
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<lishoujun> 早
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • U盘安装ubuntu kylin 17.04找不到硬盘  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484172 U盘安装Ubuntu kylin17.04在选择安装分区时界面空白，找不到硬盘。用gparted查看，只是U盘的情况，没有硬盘分区，这是什么原因，怎么解决。新人求助。 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> clk4 — 2017-06-06 9:40
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • wifi局域网复制问题？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484173 电脑：ubuntu 监控，电脑，wifi组成局域网。 Ubuntu终端输入命令（图）。 问题： 1.监控打开端口有：80, 554, 1935, 8080 。 它们提供什么服务。电脑可用什么方法复制监控文件？ 统计信息:
<^k^>  ─> 发表于 由 wifias — 2017-06-06 11:39
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu安装问题 无法安装求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484174 这个问题都困扰我几天了马上高考的估计要完蛋在这个问题上 装的别的linux也是 每次点了开始安装系统 就进入一个左上角光标一直闪的界面 很久之后弹一些英文出来 网上查了有说u盘刻录
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 催 眠 : 深夜,睡着了的孩子又哭了起来。父亲决定唱一段催眠曲。刚开了个头,隔壁人家就抗议了:"还是让孩子哭吧。"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • Linux on USB是否支持NTFS文件格式？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484176 想用Linux Live USB creator制作一个persistence的U盘系统（就是可以保留设置的）。但是发现这个软件的persistence空间最大只能有4G。软件官网的FAQ上说原因是： This limitation does not
<^k^>  ─> come from LinuxLive USB Creator itself but from Linux. Linux on USB only supports FAT or FAT32 as Windows-compatible …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu 定制打包成iso  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484177 使用版本：ubuntu 16.04 LTS 我需要把我目前使用的内核打包到ubuntu 16.iso，请问如何对ubuntu进行定制打包？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangweili1987 — 2017-06-06 15:50
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu 定制打包成iso  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484178 使用版本：ubuntu 16.04 LTS 我需要把我目前使用的内核打包到ubuntu 16.iso，请问如何对ubuntu进行定制打包？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangweili1987 — 2017-06-06 15:51
<maloapple> man
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 校园里的搞笑"才俊"真不少 : 读高中的时侯,一个姓朱的学长为了考一个名牌大学,竟然复读了八届,最终如愿以偿。之后学校就流传着朱八戒的传奇故事,激励着每一届…….
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • 依赖包的安装顺序  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484180 最近打算制作一个安装包，它的目的是替换一个ubuntu自带安装包的部分代码文件。 现在打算自己的包依赖于原生包，并在包中写入脚本替换这部分代码。但会不会在批量安装的时候先安装了自己的包再安
<^k^>  ─> 装原生包？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 长孙弘奕 — 2017-06-06 20:30
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • firefox下载网站服务器文件組件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484181 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wifias — 2017-06-06 21:14
#ubuntu-cn 2017-06-07
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • downthemall 安装命令？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484182 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wifias — 2017-06-07 8:22
<lishoujun> 早
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 男人下面没有力 : 某大学中文系正在上"说文解字",今天讨论的是"男"字。 教授问大家一个问题:"为什么男'上面'是一个田字呢?" "因为男人要负责种田嘛！ ",阿辉回答。 "很好。"教授点点头,继续问道:"那为什么下面有一个力字呢?阿芳,你来回答看看。" 阿芳想了一会儿
<^k^>  ─> ,然后结结巴巴的说:"男人下面没有力还能叫男人吗?"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 规律 : 有个老头去看医生,告诉医生他的肠胃有问题。医生问他:「你的大便规律吗?」「很规律,每天早上八点钟准时大便。」「那你还有什么问题?」「问题是,我每天早上九点钟才起床。」医生:「……」
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M07/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2rS2IC_yBAAFpH5mmKq0AALrSQHyeLsAAWk3219.jpg 还有这种拉轰的打游戏方式,牛啊
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 华硕笔记本 Ubuntu中无线网卡打不开（*-network UNCLAIMED）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484184 今天刚刚用自己的华硕笔记本装的Ubuntu16.04双系统（另一个系统是win10），发现无线网卡怎么也打不开。电脑上wifi的那个可以亮，但是在Ubuntu中就是看不到
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/00/08/Cg-4WFI2p5mIKs1JAACqMdEhWRIAALrEAOvIPMAAKpJ693.jpg 这的确比狗窝里爽多了
<maloapple> 大家好,
<ubrl> maloapple:点点点.  20:21
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/6698.html 谁把你的肚子搞大了 : 公狗和公蛙小时是好友。多年后重见。公狗指着鼓着肚子的公青蛙:"兄弟,咋了,是哪个禽兽。连公的都不放过。把你的肚子搞大了。" 公青蛙说:"哎,你不知道啊,现在连啤酒都不能相信啊,你看,我的肚子就是个很
<^k^>  ─> 好的例子。"
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 17.04 sever安装ssh一直出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484185 win7 用VMware Workstation 12 Pro 安装 17.04 sever，之后安装ssh一直出错。 统计信息: 发表于 由 蓝色旋律 — 2017-06-07 22:41
#ubuntu-cn 2017-06-08
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu国外衍生版 • 笔记本安装mint后出现画面撕裂  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484186 以前都在用ubuntu，最近看到mint桌面很不错，就装了一个，随后就发现，在浏览网页的时候，上下滑动时，会出现屏幕撕裂的问题，有时候上面已经显示新的画面了，下面还是旧的，换了驱
<^k^>  ─> 动也没用，屏蔽独显也没用,想问一下，这种情况怎么解决呢。谢谢 系统配置：i7-6700HQ G …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 绿化祖国 : 计划生育宣传会上,一领导正在演讲:"孩子是祖国的花朵,是成长的小树苗,但如果你们不控制人口增长,不断超生,将来会带来什么样的后果?"台下一人回答:"绿化祖国！ "
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • U盘安装ubuntu14服务器版本的时候提示无法挂载光盘。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484187 把语言安装提示完后，就会提示无法挂载光盘。alt+f2，然后挂载光盘内容，挂载完ls /cdrom，显示有内容，alt+f1，还是显示无法挂载。回到console命令行，查询cdrom下的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/16798.html 梯子与栏杆 : 两个喝醉了酒的士兵沿着铁路轨道踉踉跄跄地朝营地走去。 其中一个打着酒嗝说:"不对劲呀！ " 另一个说:"怎么不对劲?" "吉姆,我当兵以来还没有见过这么长的梯子,你瞧,那些横在路上的阶梯怎么没有个完?" 另一个叽叽
<^k^>  ─> 咕咕地说:"不,不对,那不是梯子,那是栏杆。"
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu16经常一重启就连不上网了，有线无线都连不上  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484190 开机的时候连得好好的，经常一关机再开机，右上角的网络图标就显示正在连接，过一会断开，连不上了。 试了网上几乎所有的方法都没用，最后的解决办
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu16.04无法有线连接，线缆被拔出。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484192 hui@hui-X455LJ:/etc/init.d$ ifconfig eth0 Link encap:以太网 硬件地址 30:5a:3a:87:ef:4f UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 跃点数:1 接收数据包:34245 错误:0 丢弃:0 过载:0 帧数:0 发送数据包:29232 错误
<^k^>  ─> :0 丢弃:0 过载:0 载波:0 碰撞:0 发送队列长度:1000 接收字节:13058772 (13.0 MB) 发送字节:4477018 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 17.10 • 今日更新17.10，gnome已经被加入  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484194 今天更新了17.10，重新启动系统后。gnome和gnome on wayland已经作为备选桌面环境被加入到系统，不过默认的还是unity。 说实话，这个gnome3不比unity好到哪里。操作系统一个重要的功能是在用户和应用
<Guest13421> =0=
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<maloapple> 好安静
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 同一个ubuntu版本下如果切换不同的内核系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484195 你好！ 请问如何 在同一个ubuntu版本 下切换不同的内核系统，如，目前电脑已经装14.04.2（内核：3.16.0.30）和14.04.2（内核：3.13.0.24）两个系统，如何进行系统的切换。谢谢。非
<^k^>  ─> 常着急，请大神相救 统计信息: 发表于 由 csstianwch — 2017-06-08 17:38
<CyrusYzGTt> 一直很安静
<sample> hello
<ubrl> sample:点点点.  22:33
<abc_> hi
<ubrl> abc_:点点点.  22:33
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/00/07/Cg-4WFI2oRKITQ2AAAEEsIE4d5QAALq-AP5X54AAQTI046.jpg 这个滑板有意思
#ubuntu-cn 2017-06-09
<^k^> 新  深度PK版 • 如果能做到像安卓一样的稳定的系统LINUX应该能多人用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484196 现在能不能用APK？ WIN现在能用虚拟机 用安卓软件 统计信息: 发表于 由 winneis — 2017-06-09 0:02
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 在现有Windows10情况下安装Ubuntu16.04/14.04失败提示无法安装grub2求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484197 A04EFEE82265892851DB740A0AE5C932.jpg尝试过分区以efi分区引导，但同样出现这样的情况，目前无法放弃windows，但Ubuntu也特别需要，求助 统计信息: 发表于 由 lantinchuan
<^k^>  ─> — 2017-06-09 8:16
<zhan_> names
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 示范成语 :     一日,已谢顶的语文老师为了示范什么是"垂头丧气",就低下头,做了一个动作,然后笑咪咪的问同学们:"请大家用一个成语来形容我刚才的那个动作。"同学们争先恐后的回答:"'聪明绝顶'、'一毛不拔'、'地薄苗席。。。。。"
<lishoujun> 早
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/8438.html 香水 : "我到这儿来是为了感谢您那奇妙的香水,"公共汽车司机对女售货员说,"这香水妙不可言！ ""噢,这么说,您挺喜欢它?"姑娘高兴地说。"太喜欢了！ "司机对姑娘肯定地说,"我一洒上这种香水,所有的乘客一下子都退到车后边去了,再
<^k^>  ─> 也不在我跟前拥挤。"
<zhan_cn>  /msg NickServ identify laozhan
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 麻烦大神帮忙看看到底出了什么问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484200 麻烦大神帮忙看看到底是什么问题。中文输入法就是切换不出来，fcitx启动了，可是无法工作 统计信息: 发表于 由 liaosw97 — 2017-06-09 13:57
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 小冷逗人的流行段子 : 德国是一个令人钦佩的国家,因为自1972年以来场场不落、没有失去过参加欧洲杯比赛的资格,自1954年以来场场不落、没有失去过参加世界杯的资格,自1914年以来场场不落,没有失去过发动参加世界大战的资格......
<linux_ub> q
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/00/08/Cg-4WFI2sW-IeGNFAAD4nAIhMGoAALrLAJHLeIAAPi0055.jpg 快乐的鼓手我敲啊敲
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你自己脱吧 : 母亲带着五岁的男孩来到儿科诊所看玻那孩子一直紧紧抓着母亲的手,女护士好不容易才把他和母亲分开来,拉过他领向检查室。"现在,让我们脱下衣服,"女护士说,"先秤秤有多重。"那孩子闻言,立即使劲抽回了手,停下了脚步。"你自己脱衣服好了,"他说,"我
<^k^>  ─> 可不想脱！ "
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu16.04无法有线连接，很多命令也无法使用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484201 各种方法我都试过了，可能是因为我还是小白，所以真的不知道怎么处理，求帮忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 qwe2508 — 2017-06-09 21:17
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • ubuntu有DOS网络命令net么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484202 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wifias — 2017-06-09 22:45
#ubuntu-cn 2017-06-10
<void1> 还有人吗
<mayli> no
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 幸运的事故 :       一架波音727在伊豆海面上坠落了,乘务员、乘客全体遭难,是个悲惨的事件。某公司的经理因出租汽车耽搁,没有赶上搭乘这架飞机,于是电台的记者采访他。    "您在那千钧一发之际,没赶上飞机,真是万幸哪！ "    "托福托福。不过,幸运还不
<^k^>  ─> 止于此呢！ "    "还有什么呢?"    "我的内人赶上了那架飞机。"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • ping 命令？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484203 1.操作系统是：linux，或ubuntu 对方电脑用ping命令，输出ttl=64，可判断系统类型：linux 可更改系统参数，让ttl值改成其它值。 2.ubuntu 更改什么参数，防止ping？ 不响应ping命令。 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 wifias — 2017-06-10 10:09
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • huawei matebook D 无法启用无线网卡  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484204 华为matebook D装的ubuntu 17.04 无线网卡驱动已装好， lspci显示为intel dual band wireless 8265, iwconfig显示为no wireless extensions, 右上角网络管理里面为 no avaliable network device. 此机型没有有线接口。
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 coolkids1988 — 2017-06-10 11:00
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 见钱眼开的女人 : 男:5块? 女:我不是那种人。 男:50块? 女:你当我是什么人。 男:500块? 女:今晚我是你的人。 男:5000块? 女:今晚别把我当人。 男:50000块? 女:不管你来多少人。 男:500000块? 女:不管来的是不是人！
<KAO> 最近小组里好安静啊
<mayli> 这个频道已经死了
<void1> 中文irc频道就没有活着的吧
<maloapple> 粗来
<maloapple> 出来
<maloapple> 说话
<alexxey> 嗯
<maloapple> 目测现在活着的不多
<maloapple> 应该都吃完饭了呀
<alexxey> 刚要吃饭
<abc_> 刚刚吃完
<Hustest> \topic
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 我的ubuntu系统时间是正常速度的好几倍，不是时区同步问题，怎么办  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484207 我的系统时间跑得比正常要快，肉眼可见秒表速度比正常速度快好几倍，装好后几天日期就多走了4到5天，怎么办？各位大神 统计信息: 发表于 由 w
<^k^>  ─> olfreka — 2017-06-10 21:36
<void1> ubuntu 现在用的人也少了吧
<mayli> …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-06-11
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • t430i笔记本装ubuntu-16.04.2，找不到中键  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484208 t430i笔记本，在vmware-12中安装ubuntu-16.04.2，无法使用指点杆+中键来滚动页面，但可以通过指点杆来移动鼠标，并且除中键以外的所有按键都正常。 查询各种资料，使用了网上介绍的
<xiaowzp>  /topic
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M09/00/08/Cg-4V1I2sbyIHEIiAAB43Ht80I0AALrLQBYigUAAHj0259.jpg 兄弟同心
<WeiJing> 哈哈哈
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 设定密码 :     一位女性电脑顾问正在帮助一位男士设定他的电脑:"你想用什么英文单字当成登入系统的密码?"    这位男士有意要她难堪,于是告诉她:"PENIS！ "    只见她不发一语,直接就输入这字当成密码,结果电脑的回应是:"PASSWORD REJECTED. NOT LONG ENOUGH！ "
<loseyourmind> #join #c++
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 关于./ source dirname等无法解释的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484210 作为一名新手，上来就遇到一大堆问题，压力太大。 首先在当前目录下由给一个xxx目录，xxx目录下有一个abc.sh abc.sh的内容如下： Code: #!/bin/sh x=$0 echo $x 下一步输入 Code:
<^k^>  ─> chmod +x xxx/abc.sh 修改权限后,输入 Code: ./xxx/abc.sh 输出显示 Code: ./xxx/abc.sh<br /&
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M06/06/08/Cg-4WlJWGi-IBkFdAATicdZno-oAAMZCADFv5sABOKJ965.gif 猫妈妈火了:好好的不学,你装什么"非主流"啊?＊（转）
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 顺手 : 有次早上上班,在门口遇到吊丝男, 西装革履的,一手垃圾袋,一手公文包, 到垃圾桶边上,这货很顺手把公文包给扔进了垃圾桶, 还看了我一眼,继续往前走,憋到內伤有木有? 忽然那货发现什么似的跑回去了…跑回去了…
#ubuntu-cn 2018-06-04
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Qalculate：整个宇宙最好的计算器套件!  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487675 今天的 Lxer.com 介绍了一个 Qalculate 的小工具： https://itsfoss.com/qalculate/ (标题：整个宇宙最好的计算器套件! “Qalculate! – The Best Calculator Application in The Entire Universe” )
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M03/06/08/Cg-4WVJWHcmId_3sAADYOLZUFjQAAMZEQEBN1UAANhQ627.jpg 这个……目的何在……
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 加密解密工具  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487676 求Ubuntu下用于数据加密以及密码暴力破译的工具或者代码 主要想破译各种加密软件或者文档和压缩包的密码 统计信息: 发表于 由 联合it — 2018-06-04 10:24
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • 启动问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487677 为什么开机没有启动图画而是这样启动啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 没有无法触及的痛 — 2018-06-04 11:12
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 乞讨 : 有三个乞丐在纽约地铁乞讨。第一个乞丐在杯子上写了个beg（乞讨）,一整天只要到几十元。第二个乞丐在杯子上写了个beg.com,结果一天下来要了好几十万,并且有人跟他商讨到Nasdaq上市的事宜。第三个乞丐写的是e-beg,结果IBM,Hp抢着要跟他结成战略联盟,并为他
<^k^>  ─> 提供免费顾问团……
<gebjgd[m]> 死气沉沉
<gebjgd[m]> 草都一人高了
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 使用parallel并行shell for语句的研究和提问  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487678 之前一直使用fifo的方法来实现shell里面的多线程功能，眼下想到使用parallel来简单实现这个并行的目标。然而实际测试之后的效果不怎么样。如此，记录一下实验结果。 首先， for num i
<^k^>  ─> n {1..100} do echo $num >>num_parallel done 然后，我们写个正常的for脚本，time测试一下速度 time for …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 寻求tf卡引导多系统启动的工具  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487679 我目前使用的市orangepi lite2的开发板，这个开发板没有提供usb的启动功能，但是我需要经常的换系统，有时需要安卓，有时需要Debian，我肯定不会去买大量的tf卡，于是我想到，在tf卡里面烧
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 18.04中文输入法的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487680 这个版本自带了一个叫：intelligent pinyin的中文输入法，但是这几天忽然出了一个问题，就是这个输入法只能输入候选词的第一个，若按了2、3什么的候选键输入法就直接出错了。 通过：sudo apt inst
<alpha0x00> 请问 Ubuntu-CN 有 Telegram 群吗？
<gebjgd[m]> alpha0x00: 有啊
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 如何设rhythmbox的播放列表  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487681 我装的是ubuntu kylin 18.4,自带rhythmbox,试了好久就是搞不明白如何设播放列表。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntucook — 2018-06-04 21:25
#ubuntu-cn 2018-06-05
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 火狐不能设置成中文菜单　怎么回事？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487682 我的系统是ubuntu kylin 16.04 以前火狐是中文版的，不知道什么时候变成英文版了，在网上搜到这篇这置方法http://www.linuxdiyf.com/linux/27049.html 一步步都试了，但是不管用，除了最后一
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS 将在7月26日出版  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487683 https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu- ... 1348.shtml 如我在其他帖子里提到，比起 Fedora 来，Ubuntu 的最大 “卖点” 就是它有一个 .1 版的 LTS。Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS 预定在 7月26日 出版，有5年的保固期。 Ubuntu
<^k^>  ─> 18.04.2 及以后的版本，就不是 LTS 了，只有9个月的保固期 ： 2018-04-10_kernel-end-of-life.jpg 统 …
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS 将在7月26日推出  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487683 https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu- ... 1348.shtml 如我在其他帖子里提到，比起 Fedora 来，Ubuntu 的最大 “卖点” 就是它有一个 .1 版的 LTS。Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS 预定在 7月26日 推出，有5年的保固期（从 .0
<^k^>  ─> 版开始算）。 Ubuntu 18.04.2 及以后的版本，就不是 LTS 了*，只有9个月的保固期 ： 2018-04-10_ …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • linux-libc-headers-2.6.12.0.tar.bz2下载不了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487684 这个文件自动下载不了，好像网上也没有资源，哪位大神给个资源 统计信息: 发表于 由 hengshanhu — 2018-06-05 10:58
<wutao> fdjs
<wutao> nmsl
<wutao> exit
 * wutao 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我真想开个程序员餐厅了 : 我真想开个程序员餐厅了,我当老板娘,进门时先写代码再进,一楼餐厅分C包间、java包间、linux/unix包间。 搞开源软件的就坐大厅里,搞Ruby的上二楼。 菜价全用十六进制,这样看着便宜。不知吃饭会不会吃到BUG。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 如此速度 : 妈妈带我去放牛,妈妈在前面牵着牛,我走在牛后面,路过一个3米的坎时,我到了他们前面。妈妈问:你怎么这么快就下来了? 我拍着全身的土说:你家牛嫌我走得慢,直接给我踢下来了。
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • 具体的内核编译的方法和步骤  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487685 在网上看了一些，发现写的都不一样。来这里提问 要在编译前。自己要安装一些东西吗 具体的步骤是怎么样的 我用18.04的版本。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jmqtr1 — 2018-06-05 20:25
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/1756.html 比意志 :      丈夫:"结婚多年,我发现你是个意志薄弱的人。你觉得我怎么样?"     妻子:"我觉得你根本没有意志。" 
#ubuntu-cn 2018-06-06
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • chrome为网页创建快捷方式后，在“显示应用程序”里出现对应图表，无法删除  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487686 我用chrome打开网易云音乐网页，“更多工具”里面选择“创建快捷方式”，然后有一个图标出现在桌面，点击以后可
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu晚上编译，到第二天早上来就报错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487687 ubuntu晚上编译，到第二天早上来就报错，不知道是哪里有问题，请教大神，重启加载时有时也有几个fail项，加载的太快没有看清是哪项！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fyk0722 — 2018-06-06
<^k^>  ─> 9:21
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 同学,你这也太逗了吧 : 我是学工科的,今天画大图的时候,一哥们突然咆哮到:谁这么贱啊,在我橡皮里插了铅笔芯,老子的图废了！！
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 18.04 开机启动（xx-net）解决方案  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487688 新装18.04，设置开机启动不成，查找方案如下： 来自：https://www.centos.bz/2018/05/ubuntu-18-04-rc-local-systemd%E8%AE%BE%E7%BD%AE/ 以下为内容： ubuntu18.04不再使用initd管理系统，改用systemd。 然而system
<^k^>  ─> d很难用，改变太大，跟之前的完全不同。 使用systemd设置开机启动 为了像以前一样，在/e …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 限制级的故事 : 小汤姆喜欢在睡前听爸爸讲故事.这天爸爸坐在小汤姆的床前给他讲故事:"从前,有只小青蛙......"小汤姆:"爸爸.我想听科幻故事."爸爸:"好吧!在外太空有只小青蛙......"小汤姆:"爸爸,今天是周末你能给我讲限制级的故事吗?"爸爸:"好吧!不过别给你妈妈知
<^k^>  ─> 道好吗?"小汤姆;"好的!爸爸!"爸爸:"有一只没穿衣服的小青蛙......"小汤姆;"@@%%**>>!???$$%%!@@@@ …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • 在ubuntu 18.04内不能向NTFS分区写入任何东西  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487690 如题，由于之前的工作文档都保存在windows的ntfs分区，在ubuntu系统内除了能够打开这些文档以外，不能进行任何写入操作（修改、新建、删除），请高手赐
<^k^>  ─> 教。 我对ubuntu系统还不是很熟悉，经常不知道因为什么原因无法进入图形界面，每当这 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 能飞的死鸭子 : 一个人常向人们吹嘘自己是位好猎手,并沾沾自喜地谈论自己的高明枪法。 一天,他同朋友去打猎,朋友指着河里一只野鸭子请他开枪,他瞄了一下就扣动了板机,但没打中,野鸭飞走了。 朋友为他难为情,但他却毫不介意,反而对朋友说:"真怪,我还是第一次看到
<^k^>  ─> 死鸭子能飞呢。"
#ubuntu-cn 2018-06-07
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • apt-get install 安装boost后如何用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487694 sudo apt-get install libboost-all-dev 安装后没有b2命令。 BOOST_ROOT BOOST_LIB 环境变量如何设置。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhangshoug — 2018-06-07 8:27
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice 按单元格填充颜色 筛选的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487695 请问一下谁知道 libreoffice 怎么按单元格填充颜色 或 背景颜色筛选？ 还有怎么用快捷的方法使重复单元格高亮，我现在只会用条件格式。 统计信息: 发表于 由 3532
<^k^>  ─> 02610 — 2018-06-07 9:16
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 时隔近2年！WPS Linux版更新了！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487696 http://community.wps.cn/download/ Alpha版本： WPS For Linux 6634 发行注记（2018-06-05） 同时提供64位、32位安装包。 更新说明 ： WPS公共 新增账号系统 支持文档上云 WPS文字和WPS演示，支
<^k^>  ─> 持15种SmartArt类型的编辑 优化图表功能 新增自定义快速访问工具栏 优化图片绘制和CMYK颜 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • 请问一下-ubuntu镜像的U盘启动问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487697 我有两台笔记本， 这两台本之前都做过Linux系统 ，后来又都做回Windows， 现在这两台本都无法用U盘启动 ，所有的模式都试过了，之前用的是HDD+，现在HDD+也不行
<^k^>  ─> 了，请问大神这是什么情况 统计信息: 发表于 由 shssandy — 2018-06-07 10:38
<feiyu> hello ,
<feiyu> 我是新手
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 蜘蛛爱上了蝴蝶 : 蜘蛛爱上了蝴蝶,蝴蝶却拒绝了它。 蜘蛛问:"为什么?这是为什么！ " 蝴蝶说:"我妈说了,整天在网上混的都不是好人。"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 医瞩 : 医生对病人说:"您得多走动走动。""我是10公里长跑全国冠军。""是吗,听我的,您会成为世界冠军的。"   
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • 已经安装好的Ubuntu镜像文件，打开vmx文件时进不了系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487699 装上物理光驱又可以打开。 光驱位装着个硬盘 开机显示： 无法连接虚拟设备floppy0 ，因为主机上没有相应的设备。 ........................ Exitin
<^k^>  ─> g Intel PXE ROM Operating System not found 统计信息: 发表于 由 ThinkLHN — 2018-06-07 15:17
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • 基于RSA、AES加密验证的单向同步程序  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487701 这是本人为了自己方便又安全的同步服务器和开发机上的文件，自己开发的同步软件，一共有三个程序： 服务器 mysyncd 客户端 mysync 密码对生成程序 genkey 功能比较单一，但是胜在安
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • win10的子系统加上了 ubuntu 无法创建 compizconfig-1  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487702 aaaaa@LAPTOP-OAV7UFO0:/mnt/c/WINDOWS/System32$ export DISPLAY=localhost:0 aaaaa@LAPTOP-OAV7UFO0:/mnt/c/WINDOWS/System32$ ccsm compizconfig - Info: Backend : ini compizconfig - Info: Integration :
<^k^>  ─> true compizconfig - Info: Profile : default compizconfig - Error: Error creating directory "/home/aaaaa/.cache/compi …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M06/00/07/Cg-4WFI2ne2IFyniAAD1JYDwmiEAALq7gAGSKQAAPU9436.jpg 这货准是吃饱撑的
#ubuntu-cn 2018-06-08
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • 18.04下Gvim8的翻页键  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487703 gvim以前的翻页键是Ctrl+F，现在变成了搜索，翻半页的Ctrl+D还可以用。 各位有碰到这个问题的吗？有没有的解决方案？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dfsr — 2018-06-07 23:01
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • 大家好，又要麻烦大家了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487704 我的笔记本是ThinkPad X230T，屏幕带触摸，系统是Ubuntu18:04，我想实现桌面的涂鸦，就是我在桌面上可以用手写笔画圈，这样录课件方便些，以前的compiz有这个功能，但是现
<^k^>  ─> 在好像不支持了，我该肿么办啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xzgtysx — 2018-06-08 9:40
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • 能否帮我把１８．０４的状态栏恢复成１６．０４的样子？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487705 我觉得现在１８．０４把状态栏改成现在这样很没道理，本来现在电脑都是横屏的，所以纵向的空间就比较紧张，现在状态栏还要占一行
<NOISY> v v
<U_44> hello?
<NOISY> good~
<NOISY> 中文可～
<U_44> This chinese channel?
<U_44> 嗯
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • 求教个xenomai的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487707 linux内核4.1.8，打xenomai补丁，xenomai官网下载的3.06版，以及patch文件ipipe-core-4.1-arm-1.patch ubuntu14.04，先进root，然后 . ./xenomai-3.0.6/scripts/prepare-kernel.sh --linux=/home/test/linux-4.1.8 --arch=arm --adeos=/home/test/xeno
<^k^>  ─> mai-3.0.6/ipipe-core-4.1-arm-1.patch 补丁打到一半报错： cat: //config/version-code: No such file or director …
<Asciii> 有直接粘贴图片的网站吗  直接在剪切板里面粘贴  然后再通过网址发送给其他人的
<Asciii> 这个 http://sm.ms  感觉不好用
<ubrl> Asciii: ⇪ Simple Free Image Hosting - SM.MS - Simple Free Image Hosting
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • 求教个xenomai的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487708 linux内核4.1.8，打xenomai补丁，xenomai官网下载的3.06版，以及patch文件ipipe-core-4.1-arm-1.patch ubuntu14.04，先进root，然后 . ./xenomai-3.0.6/scripts/prepare-kernel.sh --linux=/home/test/linux-4.1.8 --arch=arm --adeos=/home/test/xeno
<^k^>  ─> mai-3.0.6/ipipe-core-4.1-arm-1.patch 补丁打到一半报错： cat: //config/version-code: No such file or director …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 搞笑高考报考指南,总有一款大学适合你 : 复旦大学:女生数量庞大质量高,黑丝美腿无处不见,男生艺术气息浓厚,宿舍环境优越,不断网不断电,阿姨善解人意,视你为亲儿子亲闺女,学长爱护学妹,学姐照顾学弟,无人不和睦,无处不和谐,一派美好景象,欢迎学弟学妹报考复旦大
<^k^>  ─> 学上海视觉艺术学院,welcome～我们在这里等着你哦～   
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • W10装了ubuntu-18.04无法启动的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487709 在W10下用U盘装了ubuntu-18.04系统 参考的这个教程 https://blog.csdn.net/fesdgasdgasdg/art ... s/54183577 但是系统装好后在EASYBCD中驱动器找不到名字为linux的分区 将分区12（安装启动器的分区）设置为驱动
<^k^>  ─> 器后 系统并不能启动 求大神帮我看一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 querrrrr — 2018-06-08 18:17
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • 如何在在man命令中，使用扩展正则查找字符串？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487710 在一个命令的man页中，使用“／”可以查找字符串，但如果要使用扩展正则元字符时 \{m,n\} 。如何操作？ 例如 man awk 如何查找以空白字符开头的 fo
<^k^>  ─> r循环语句的说明 统计信息: 发表于 由 s1978256 — 2018-06-08 20:58
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/10433.html 人才难得 : 老板杰克到警察局报案:"有个流氓冒充我的推销员,在镇上赚了10万美元！这比我所有的雇员在客户身上赚到的钱还要多得多。你们一定要找到他！ ""我们会抓住他,把他关进监狱的！ ""关起来干什么?我要聘用他！ "
#ubuntu-cn 2018-06-09
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • H81芯片组的集成千兆网卡为何工作在100兆模式 ？千兆交换机！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487712 交换机是华为的千兆交换机，电脑主板是H81芯片组，为何安装的ubuntu18.04却工作在百兆模式呢？网线也没问题！ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> pcanyang — 2018-06-09 1:53
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 经典笑话:如此提高 : 甲A某球队阵容强大,曾掀起"狂飚"。 但主教练总对自己的球员失望,因为他们射门时爱放高炮。 有一次主教练忍不住问队员:"你们为什么射门时总是踢高呢?" 球员答:"是你教的,你总是教育我们要不断'提高'嘛!"
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 老机子，其它一切正常就是网速巨慢，装了几个系统都是一样  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487713 老机子，其它一切正常就是网速巨慢，装了几个系统都是一样，　网卡驱动正常，装了几个xp都是如此，是不是硬件问题，网卡老化了吗？ 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 hhhh512mail — 2018-06-09 10:12
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • 18.04启动失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487714 我的SSD装的win10 ubuntu 18.04安装在HHD 然后开机选择 ubuntu 18.04启动出现geom error 错误，是因为ubuntu的引导区放在HHD上引起的吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hongyunfei — 2018-06-09 11:32
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 请教iso文件来硬盘安装ubuntu18.04 desktop版本，不是使用U盘安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487715 系统win10，想通过硬盘安装，搜索全网没有这样成功安装ubuntu18.04的先例，查了xorboot,grub2均失败告终。 成功硬盘安装过opensuse,deepin15,centos7 ,唯独ubuntu始终未能
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 请教win10中通过iso文件来硬盘安装ubuntu18.04 desktop版本，不是使用U盘安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487715 系统win10，想通过硬盘安装，搜索全网没有这样成功安装ubuntu18.04的先例，查了xorboot,grub2均失败告终。 硬盘是gtp格式，EFI 成功硬盘安装过opensuse,d
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • ubuntu18.04安装无线网卡驱动后仍显示未发现WiFi适配器  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487716 如题，我的无线网卡型号为Broadcom Limited BCM43142 802.11b/g/n，终端输入： Code: sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source 安装驱动时候出错 Code: sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source 正在读取
<^k^>  ─> 软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树        正在读取状态信息... 完成    …
<Asciii> :)
<^k^> 新  华东校区 • 山东省华侨中学报道帖。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487717 1楼 占位中-------------------，九四级。四班。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangyang7822 — 2018-06-09 15:43
<^k^> 新  华东校区 • 潍坊市十里堡中学报道帖  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487718 一楼占位。。。。。。提前备份。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangyang7822 — 2018-06-09 15:47
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 小费 : 一阔少问酒店的侍者:你最多一次得过多少小费? 100美元。 阔少立即掏出200美元递给侍者:下次再有人问你谁给的小费最多时,可别忘了提我的名字。对了,那100美元是谁给你的? 也是您,先生。
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 16.04 ACPI Error:Method parse/execution  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487720 华硕(ASUS) 飞行堡垒五代FX80 15.6 i7-8750H 我今天通过U盘安装，确提示这个错误，是什么意思，我安装14.04版本就可以，可是里面的驱动都没有，连触摸屏鼠标都不显示了。 ubuntu 16.04 ACPI
<^k^>  ─> Error:Method parse/execution failed 20170531/psargs-550 NOTFOUND . 2017051psparse sson Poum eo1SSosa uetee prsrexecu …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • 远程 root 登陆 失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487722 https://blog.csdn.net/ZouChengli/articl ... s/80320496 按照这个方法进行设置后 能进入一次系统到界面 然后自动就断开了 之后怎么连都没有用 统计信息: 发表于 由 royairking — 2018-06-09 20:2
<^k^>  ─> 1
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 請教ubuntu18如何進入root  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487723 輸入su root，提示密碼錯誤，只有使用安裝設定的賬戶，但權限根本不夠 ，要在終端進入 /etc/等目錄 根本不行 。 在圖形界面，卻是只讀了，要更改雙系統的啟動順序 難道 ubuntu18 沒有超級管理員
<^k^>  ─> 了，安裝時候又沒這選項，真是奇葩。 還有登入后， 竟然沒有鼠標右鍵 ，可以點擊 统 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 如何更改ubuntu18雙系統的啟動順序  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487724 複製了一個只讀文件出來， Code: # # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE # # It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates # from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub # ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ### if [ -s $pre
<^k^>  ─> fix/grubenv ]; then   set have_grubenv=true   load_env fi if [ "${next_entry}" ] ; then    set default="${next_en …
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • 搞定 Ubuntu 18.04 官方源自带的 MySQL  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487725 最新的 Ubuntu 18.04 安装 mysql-server 的时候未提示设置密码，装完死活又登陆不上，一方研究，找到解决方法。 从 bing 搜老外网站发现的！Google 不好使了，只能靠 bing 了！ 转加翻译 #停止运行
<^k^>  ─> 中的 mysql sudo service mysql stop #新建文件夹 sudo mkdir -p /var/run/mysqld #修改新文件夹的所有者 …
#ubuntu-cn 2018-06-10
<yjcsuper> ls
<yjcsuper> 大家好，为啥我只能用删除键长按只能删除一个字条
<yjcsuper> ／join #arch-cn
<bestucan> 这个斜杠是怎么打出来的。。。
<asdcx> 大家好
<ubrl> asdcx:点点点.  19:04
<asdcx> 有比特币的中文频道么
#ubuntu-cn 2019-06-03
<imadper> cherrot_: violetzijing: qiao|away: contrun[m]: 早啊大佬们
<violetzijing> cherrot, qiao contrun[m] 早啊大佬们
<violetzijing> 最近爬墙真困难，我司的专线都有点问题的样子
<qiao> violetzijing: contrun[m] cherrot 早啊大佬们
<qiao> violetzijing: 找你们it呗
<violetzijing> qiao, 我们 IT 都是大爷，惹不起
<qiao> violetzijing: 。。。 擦。。那要他们干嘛
<violetzijing> qiao, 给我们装监控软件
<violetzijing> qiao, 给我 Linux 的机器装第三方磁盘加密工具
<violetzijing> 哈哈哈哈哈
<qiao> violetzijing: nb 公司
<violetzijing> qiao, 可有意思了，之前我们公司有个啥拍卖活动，IT 推出了「IT 白手套服务」，帮忙给装 windows（但 windows 的 license 需自备
<violetzijing> 还 tm 一个服务 30 块钱
 * violetzijing 作为一个好歹也做过 preload 的人简直白眼翻上天
<qiao> violetzijing: 我擦。。 还有这种操作。。 这样的it不会被打！！
<violetzijing> qiao, 并不会。。。大家还在夸赞（所以这个垃圾公司真的待不下去了
 * violetzijing 这个拍卖活动也觉得很神经病，拍卖得的钱捐给美国某治疗男性前列腺医院关爱美国男性健康？？？
<qiao> violetzijing: 。。。
 * violetzijing 救救中国贫困山区吃不饱饭的孩子吧
<violetzijing> qiao, 弥漫着白左的傲慢
<imadper> 难受啊大佬们
<qiao> imadper: 说出来大家开心下
<imadper> qiao: ip neigh为啥不能扫到局域网所有机器呢?
<imadper> qiao: 为啥 arp-scan就行?
<qiao> imadper: 高端工具，没用过
<qiao> imadper: 那个给 ip neigh 添加个呗
<imadper> qiao: 按说ip neigh就是替代arp*的啊
<violetzijing> imadper, 今天继续吃屎
<imadper> violetzijing: 说出来你可能不信
<imadper> violetzijing: 我今天又要继续写rb
<imadper> violetzijing: 哦, shell + rb的混合物
<imadper> violetzijing: 不过现在ruby的lsp做的真好, 真香
<violetzijing> imadper, ruby 好啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 起码比go好 (逃
<violetzijing> imadper, 我们还在用 rails 3.2
<imadper> violetzijing: 长这么大, 没用过rails
<imadper> violetzijing: 没有在实际工程里面用过rails.
<imadper> violetzijing: 但是我看rails的接口, 觉得真好用啊
<violetzijing> ima
<violetzijing> imadper, ActiveRecord最香
<imadper> vio
<imadper> violetzijing: 肯定啊
<cherrot> violetzijing: qiao contrun[m] imadper 早啊大佬们
<cherrot> violetzijing: 买个主席的套餐，再自建一个
<hp> 请问下，snap有镜像或者加速没？
#ubuntu-cn 2019-06-04
<imadper> violetzijing: qiao: cherrot: contrun[m]1: 早啊大佬们
<violetzijing> imadper, qiao cherrot contrun[m]1 大佬们早啊
<violetzijing> imadper, 难受啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 同难受
<imadper> violetzijing: 主要是不涨工资啊
<violetzijing> imadper, 我倒是无所谓涨工资，每天干垃圾活，不利于找下份工作
<violetzijing> imadper, 毕竟涨薪全靠跳槽
<imadper> violetzijing: 我也有这个问题啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 对了, 你家猫挠沙发吗?
<imadper> violetzijing: 我想弄个英短或者金渐层, 但是有担心沙发遭殃
<violetzijing> imadper, 我家猫比较罕见地挠沙发
<violetzijing> imadper, 但是养猫都得做好猫会挠沙发的心理准备
<imadper> violetzijing: 哎...
<violetzijing> imadper, 猫不知道那是沙发，只是抓到了挠挠而已
<imadper> violetzijing: 遭不住啊...
<violetzijing> imadper, 多准备猫抓板可以缓解
<violetzijing> imadper, 我帮朋友养猫的时候他家猫就喜欢挠沙发，准备好抓的猫抓板之后挠得少了
<violetzijing> imadper, 猫只是抓到了个东西，诶好像这个姿势适合挠挠诶，那就挠挠
<imadper> 那我还是放弃...
<imadper> 没有完美的解决方案啊...
<violetzijing> imadper, 看猫
<violetzijing> imadper, 把猫当成没智商的就好。。行为不可预测，脑仁跟松子那么大
<imadper> violetzijing: 恩恩, 那还是先搁置吧
<violetzijing> imadper, 哎还没给你们看我被我猫挠的，玩得好好的，开心了抱着我的胳膊就开始踹，蹬破好几道，需要耐心和极强的忍耐力养猫
<imadper> violetzijing: 好的, 放弃了
<imadper> violetzijing: 完美劝退, 多谢大佬
<imadper> qiao: 求double啊大佬
<qiao> imadper: +10086
<qiao> imadper: 我一个在家办公还要求double ？！
<qiao> imadper: 老板别把我开了就好
<imadper> qiao: 必须double
<violetzijing> qiao, 羡慕 double
<qiao> violetzijing: 我也羡慕 double
<violetzijing> qiao, 怎么 double 呢
<qiao> violetzijing: 要想 double 找 imadper 啊
<imadper> 别闹, 我自己穷光蛋一个
<imadper> 我社保还是按照1w交的...
<imadper> 真 - 穷鬼
<violetzijing> imadper, 我也想社保按照 1w 交
<violetzijing> imadper, 我只想要到手的钱
<imadper> vio
<imadper> violetzijing: 哎... 我这是没得选啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 而且公积金会少
<imadper> violetzijing: 总的来说不太赚
<cherrot> violetzijing: 去grab面了吗
#ubuntu-cn 2019-06-05
<violetzijing> cherrot, 没去 grab 面。。。
<violetzijing> cherrot, 听说 grab 压榨也挺狠啊
<violetzijing> imadper, cherrot qiao contrun[m]1 大佬们早啊
<imadper> violetzijing: cherrot: qiao: contrun[m]1: 早.
<qiao> imadper: violetzijing cherrot contrun[m]1 大佬们早
<violetzijing> 今天早上我们组一个 P1 的 bug
<violetzijing> 感觉要过不下去了
<cherrot> imadper: violetzijing qiao contrun[m]1 早啊
<cherrot> violetzijing: grab都能算压榨的话。。。
<imadper> violetzijing: grab都能算压榨的话。。。
<imadper> qiao: 今天有啥新鲜事儿吗?
<violetzijing> imadper, cherrot 真的不压榨吗
<imadper> violetzijing: 我是听白老板说的
<imadper> violetzijing: "grab是给的最少的, 但也是唯一一个不加班的"
<contrun[m]1> quit
<contrun[m]1> 我擦 好像傻逼了
<contrun[m]1> 举例说明一下 grab 的压榨？
<violetzijing> imadper, hmm 我是听别人说好像特别压榨，但是跟我这么说的人是在国外。。我就搞不清了
<imadper> violetzijing: 可能.. 压榨了印尼人?
<imadper> violetzijing: 白老板给我讲过grab在东南亚的布局, 感觉挺好啊
<violetzijing> imadper, 昨天一个 HR 找到我，问我要不要去巴厘岛和曼谷……
<violetzijing> imadper, 拒绝……
 * violetzijing 顺便知道了曼谷的英文名……
<imadper> violetzijing: bangkok?
<imadper> violetzijing: 前些天我看agoda招聘
<imadper> violetzijing: 结果全tm是bangkok的岗位
<imadper> violetzijing: 全都要relocate.
<imadper> violetzijing: 遂放弃.
<contrun[m]1> grab 和 agoda 我他大爷的都投过简历  一个面试机会都没有 我能怎么办 天台人太多了
 * qiao 吃饭回来
<qiao> imadper: 刚发布的 Mac Pro 不买一个回来搽萝卜丝
<imadper> qiao: 用不了mac.
<imadper> qiao: 我自己倒是打算等zen2, 弄个64G内存的台式机
<imadper> qiao: 不然天天oom很烦躁啊
<qiao> imadper: 可以可以
<qiao> imadper: 好像也快了，今年能上台式机？
<imadper> qiao: 7月13号?
<imadper> qiao: 你这每天这么清闲也不看看新闻?
<imadper> qiao: 说到新闻, 真羡慕贵司的lwn订阅.
<qiao> imadper: 只看到了这个 https://www.pcgamesn.com/amd/amd-zen-2-release-date-specs-performance
<qiao> imadper: 不过， 啥时候上desktop还真不知道
<imadper> qiao: 7月就能买到了
<imadper> qiao: 不过那会儿估计会有溢价?
<qiao> imadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<imadper> qiao: 不急, 等双11
<imadper> qiao: 配个matx主板机箱, 美滋滋
<imadper> qiao: 最大的缺点就是, 3700x不自带gpu...
<imadper> qiao: 还得弄个亮机卡
<qiao> imadper: 666
<imadper> violetzijing: 对了, 我后悔了, 我不该说solargraph好用... solargraph行为有点儿迷...
<violetzijing> imadper, 听不懂啊
<violetzijing> imadper, 我想 relocate 啊，但是对东南亚没啥兴趣
<imadper> violetzijing: 那你们都用rubymine看ruby代码吗?
<imadper> violetzijing: 东南亚太垃圾了
<imadper> violetzijing: 哪怕算上李家皮
<violetzijing> imadper, 我用 vim 看，部分同事的确用 rubymine 看
<imadper> violetzijing: 其实我觉得很多地方都巨大问题让我不想relocate...
<violetzijing> imadper, 我老板用 sublime，vim 比我用得都溜，经常被他鄙视
<imadper> violetzijing: 比如说, 大家拿也是我不想去的地方之一...
<violetzijing> imadper, 太冷么
<violetzijing> imadper, 我就很烦啊，找我的我都不想去
<violetzijing> imadper, 我想去的都没职位
<imadper> violetzijing: 感觉大家拿对移民不友好啊, 天生的歧视
<imadper> violetzijing: 还不如德国啥的.
<violetzijing> imadper, 德国好啊
 * violetzijing 难受啊
 * violetzijing 今天下午一个面试
<fggggh> 额
<fggggh> 居然还有人。。。
<imadper> violetzijing: 你这假期很多啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 集中面试这么多家
<violetzijing> imadper, 我都是抽时间面……我还要思考今天下午怎么跟老板说4点提前下班
<violetzijing> imadper, 我一个星期前定的面试时间，结果今天下午好死不死全是会
<imadper> violetzijing: hmmm...
 * violetzijing 以及这周五下午也有个面试！
<violetzijing> 昨天定的面试时间，看了一下放到周五了，正好放假
<fggggh> 话说。。误打误撞摸到这里。。
<imadper> violetzijing: 周五下午还能面试?
<imadper> violetzijing: 海外?
<imadper> violetzijing: 放假了谁还给你面试啊...
<imadper> fggggh: 我们都是这么来的
<fggggh> 。。。我自己百度百度着就进来了
<fggggh> 就这一个全部英文的手机软件。。。额
<violetzijing> imadper, 芬兰……
<violetzijing> imadper, 所以我就很崩溃啊
<imadper> violetzijing: loool
<imadper> violetzijing: 对芬兰没好感.
<violetzijing> imadper, 我不想去，但是找上门了我就试试吧
<imadper> violetzijing: lool是芬兰人吧?
<violetzijing> imadper, 目测是
<violetzijing> imadper, 反正就是名字不会读的那种人
<imadper> violetzijing: 反正lool给我介绍linaro的人的时候, 会刻意标注一下住在芬兰但是不是芬兰人的人  loooooool
<violetzijing> imadper, what about Linus
<imadper> violetzijing: linus归化了没啊?
<violetzijing> imadper, 啥叫归化
<imadper> violetzijing: 变成美国国籍?
<violetzijing> imadper, 倒是很stubborn
<violetzijing> imadper, 这就不知道了
<violetzijing> imadper, 但是在美国的欧洲人不是更受欢迎么
<violetzijing> hmm
<imadper> violetzijing: 你说的欧洲肯定比我理解的欧洲小得多
<violetzijing> imadper, 嗯，我的 hmm 也是这个意思
<fggggh> ..
<chuckle> ...
<chuckle>  
<chuckle> 有人么。。。。
<contrun[m]1> 我是回身机器人一个
<chuckle> 。。。。
<chuckle> 额
<chuckle> 误打误撞进来了
<chuckle> 这是什么频道，，，
<violetzijing> SeanZhang, 好久不见啊
<violetzijing> 这是什么日子
<contrun[m]1> 你可能还不知道  这个频道只有你一个活人
<SeanZhang> violetzijing: 好久不见！
<SeanZhang> violetzijing: 上来转转看，哈哈哈！
<SeanZhang> Madper, imtxc 却不在~
<violetzijing> Fox 也要从我们公司跑了
<violetzijing> 明明大客户全都跑了，这帮人还提出啥概念什么 10x 的增长
<SeanZhang> 好像就咱们俩在这里呀……赶紧叫人上来
<violetzijing> SeanZhang, 还有 imadper 啊
<violetzijing> BinLi, shengyao 大佬们好
<SeanZhang> imadper, BinLi, shengyao 大佬们好！
<SeanZhang> “Make IRC great again!"
<BinLi> violetzijing SeanZhang 大佬们好
<SeanZhang> GabrielC: WoW!
<GabrielC> SeanZhang: 失踪人口～
 * violetzijing 在写 js
<violetzijing> 都是啥鬼。。
<imadper> SeanZhang: 大佬好!
<SeanZhang> imadper: 哈哈哈，开心！
<imadper> SeanZhang: 咋了啊大佬
<imadper> SeanZhang: 有啥好事儿?
<SeanZhang> imadper: 没有好事。:)
<imadper> violetzijing: 你是不知道我有多难受. 我明明自己都不懂后端, 却要教我司后端怎么写代码...
<imadper> violetzijing: 被迫不懂装懂
<violetzijing> imadper, 我太难受了，号称全栈，实际上根本看不懂我们的前端代码
<violetzijing> imadper, 我的前端知识只限于 jQuery
<mk3548208> violetzijing: 公司没人了？
<cherrot> chuckle: ubuntu频道啊
<chuckle> （︶︿︶）=凸
<daspork> 哈哈哈 @ 凸
<daspork> 我没看过
<chuckle> 话说，irc软件每次退出，再打开的时候里面的频道，全部都没有了要重新敲/join进入。。
<imadper> chuckle: 用一个好点儿的irc客户端.
<chuckle> 额
<imadper> chuckle: 你用的是liteIRC?
<chuckle> 我用liteirc。。。
<chuckle> 嗯
<imadper> chuckle: 我都没听说过这玩意
<daspork> 你需要用一个bounce
<chuckle> 百度有"?
<imadper> *** Version for imadper is mIrc - mIrc is the best IRC Client in Windows!
<imadper> chuckle: 我建议你跟我一样, 用mIrc
<daspork> 可能https://wiki.znc.in/ZNC
<chuckle> 额
<daspork> 对不起， 我说得不好
<chuckle> mirc是电脑的。。
<imadper> daspork: 歪果仁?
<imadper> chuckle: 对啊, 电脑才好啊
<imadper> chuckle: 手机打字没有电脑打字快.
<imadper> chuckle: 用手机在聊天室里骂不过别人的
<daspork> chuckle 对， 但是我的妻子是中国人
<chuckle> 额，你们退出软件(后台都清理掉)，频道都还在?
<chuckle> 额，频道好少。。。。
<chuckle> 有什么热闹的华人频道吗→_→
<daspork> 如果你用bounce那能用任何client. 总是connected
<imadper> chuckle: archlinux-cn
<imadper> chuckle: 然后就没了
<imadper> chuckle: 但是我觉得, #ubuntu 才是最热闹的频道.
<chuckle> ubuntu-cn
<chuckle> 。。。
<chuckle> 每次退出加入频道聊天记录都全部清空。。。额
<cherrot> arch热闹是因为有tg2arch机器人吧
<imadper> cherrot: 是啊
<imadper> 好饿啊
<imadper> 大佬们, 谁能赏口饭吃啊
<qxchuckle> 。。。
<qxchuckle> ，还有什么比较多人的频道吗？
<qxchuckle> （︶︿︶）=凸
<violetzijing> imadper, 躲掉我们的会去面试了
<violetzijing> imadper, 真他妈刺激
<imadper> violetzijing: 请假呗
<violetzijing> imadper, 日本人的英语好烂啊，他自己都不好意思了
<imadper> violetzijing: loool
<violetzijing> imadper, 不太好意思请假
<imadper> 正常得很吧
<imadper> violetzijing: 不过日本英语好的那些人还是不错的
<violetzijing> imadper, 他读不出 failure，手敲给我了
<violetzijing> imadper, 笑死我了
<imadper> violetzijing: 菲利亚
<imadper> violetzijing: 日本人怎么会读不出来?
<imadper> violetzijing: 最多就是, 你听不懂而已
<imadper> violetzijing: 只要他坚持,快速读下去, 没有人能指出问题具体出在哪儿了
<violetzijing> imadper, 他还是试图用正确的音读的，读出来他开始不好意思了
<violetzijing> imadper, 笑死我了
<violetzijing> imadper, fail 还是对的，后面的 ure 就……
 * violetzijing 在想你到底在说啥？？？
#ubuntu-cn 2019-06-06
<shengyao> imadper: mirc 是我用过的最早的irc客户端，还在接触Linux之前。
<violetzijing> imadper, qiao cherrot contrun[m]1 shengyao 大佬们早啊
<violetzijing> imadper, I'm so sick of error handling in go
<shengyao> violetzijing: 早啊，你是大佬，我不是
<shengyao> violetzijing: 看你常写go啊，用goland吗？
<violetzijing> shengyao, 不啊，我用 vscode
<violetzijing> shengyao, 我是工地的大牲口，不是大佬
<shengyao> violetzijing: vscode on mac, win or ubuntu?
<violetzijing> shengyao, vscode on Ubunut
<violetzijing> Ubuntu
<violetzijing> shengyao, vscode 是 electron application，跨平台
<shengyao> violetzijing: 是用 snap 版吗？ $ snap install vscode --classic
<violetzijing> shengyao, 不是，直接装的 deb 包
<violetzijing> shengyao, 我的智商不足以用 snap 包啊
<shengyao> violetzijing: oh, sorry, Microsoft is now publishing an official snap of Visual Studio Code, just snap remove vscode and snap install code --classic
<shengyao> violetzijing: deb 才考验智商啊，snap 更易用
<violetzijing> shengyao, 我只是个用户啊，我不 care 打包方式啊
<imadper> violetzijing: codegen + EitherT?
<imadper> violetzijing: go这个是很麻烦
<imadper> violetzijing: go大佬们最终都是自己用蹩脚的方法实现了error monad
<imadper> violetzijing: 可惜, 各种公司还是不停地往go这种大坑里面跳.
 * imadper snap好顶赞!
<imadper> s/nap/quashfs/
<violetzijing> imadper, 太烦了，哪里都得带个 error 的尾巴
<imadper> violetzijing: EitherT保平安啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 也就是go不支持泛型, 不然早就monad满天飞了
<violetzijing> imadper, 20 不支持了么
<violetzijing> 坐等他们搞成啥样
<imadper> violetzijing: 是啊, 有生之年
<violetzijing> 饿死了
 * violetzijing 饿死了啊啊啊啊啊
<imadper> violetzijing: go team也没啥别的问题, 就是嘴硬 + 真香
<violetzijing> 吃饭去了
<violetzijing> imadper, lol
<contrun[m]1> imadper: violetzijing  https://github.com/golang/proposal/blob/master/design/32437-try-builtin.md
<contrun[m]1> go 要有 rust  的 ? 了
<contrun[m]1> s/要有/可能要有/
<contrun[m]1> 我的 nixos 上不能  用 virtualbox 了 再这么折腾 我要被开了
<contrun[m]1> 今天特意早点来工地  还是没搞定
<imadper> contrun[m]1: rust的?
<imadper> contrun[m]1: 难道也是这个函数err了, 外层函数直接return?
<contrun[m]1> imadper: https://doc.rust-lang.org/rust-by-example/error/result/enter_question_mark.html
<imadper> contrun[m]1: ok, 也是return.
<imadper> contrun[m]1: go不支持宏, 不然我估计早就有第三方实现了
<imadper> contrun[m]1: go最大的问题就是不信任程序员.
<violetzijing> imadper, 我跟人合作了一下，我觉得有些程序员真的不值得信任啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 哎... 这就是贵司招聘流程的问题了
<violetzijing> imadper, 这没办法，我也不能跟 principal 说你他妈招来什么傻逼
<imadper> violetzijing: 你不说, 就会有更多sb
<imadper> violetzijing: 还是去于老板那里吧
<imadper> violetzijing: 他们招聘挺严格的
<imadper> violetzijing: 应该质量好很多
<violetzijing> imadper, sigh。。。
<violetzijing> imadper, 2019 年，还有哪家公司值得加入
<imadper> violetzijing: 不知道, 但是我司肯定是要黄的
<violetzijing> imadper, 写了一会 js，太神奇了
<imadper> shengyao: <shengyao> violetzijing: 是用 snap 版吗？ $ snap install vscode --classic
<imadper> shengyao: 大佬, 现在要用code, 而不是vscode...
<imadper> shengyao: vscode是社区的, code才是ms官方维护的
<shengyao> imadper: 是的，没错。"shengyao>	violetzijing: oh, sorry, Microsoft is now publishing an official snap of Visual Studio Code, just snap remove vscode and snap install code --classic"
<imadper> 哦哦, 我错了
<imadper> 我没看英文...
<imadper> 英文被我大脑自动忽略了......
<violetzijing> 我都懒得升级。。。更不要说换啥的
#ubuntu-cn 2019-06-07
<Mojospy> hello
#ubuntu-cn 2019-06-09
<white_code> 嘤嘤嘤
<ivlioioilvi> 好吧，tg 的 ubuntu 进不来了，只能进 irc 群组了。
<ivlioioilvi> 话说这个 irc 和 tg 互通吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2020-06-01
<liu_> 有人没
<yloves_> liu_: 这里有人，但是长期无人说话～
<yloves> liu_: 这里有人，但是长期无人说话～
#ubuntu-cn 2020-06-02
<nonfunctional[m]> liu_: 这里有人，但是长期无人说话～
 * leemamas 
<leemamas> all hello
<leemamas> first time use.!
<leemamas> clear
<leemamas> 谁会ssr
<leemamas> 不是这里人多的？
#ubuntu-cn 2020-06-05
 * u0_a144 
<u0_a144> 哈？
 * UCKET 
 * u0_a144 
<u0_a144> ?
